# ****September Stars!!****



## Fish&Chips

Well ladies, seeing as some of us are slowly approaching the 2nd Trimester, I thought I would set up this thread so that it is ready and waiting!

Congratulations to all you ladies that have made it to the 2nd Trimester! May you have a happy and healthy 6 months.

So here are all the EDD for our September Stars. If you need me to amend or add your date, just make your request in the thread.

****September Stars****

**1ST SEP**

Drazic>3 :pink:
nicola123 :angel:
Amy_T
Penguin77 :yellow:
2010mummy
Veronica000
pinkribbon
page3modella
lauraperrysan :blue:
Rayven
jenos :blue:
TeresaG :yellow:

**2ND SEP**

Fish & Chips :blue:
Emzywemzy :pink:
MamaBird :pink:
gde78
MrsC71
Teeny Weeny :blue:
sassybaby
apaton
butterfly812
JodieVN :pink:
Hajis-sweetie
curioser_5
GossipGirl
Mummy2Asher :blue:
GypsyDancer :blue:

**3RD SEP**

LittleAurora :yellow:
Wanting1more
jelly baby16
danielsmum
Blob :yellow:
JustmeupNorth
MissO
cat81 :blue:
Iris
Cantthink
AngelzTears :pink:

**4TH SEP**

Mikiec
Kessutripp
Bonnie_Parker
kristys8096
babybear81 :angel:
shorman :pink:
elmaxie :pink:
lillybells
tiggy
mumto5
stephholloway :blue:

**5TH SEP**

MrsMils
Spelmanmommy
Louise3512uk :pink:
jennie-jack
teens&twins
Daisybell :blue:
lkb21 :pink:

**6TH SEP**

Baylioomy
hunnycat
elixir
mommywannabe
J_K_L
MrsKeene
limpetsmum :yellow:
Maybebabee
R&JBabybean
JB'sBabyBoogy :pink:
Bexii88
terri21 :blue:

**7TH SEP**

Cathers
Choc1985 :pink:
Caezzybe
ladylink
Brownsie :blue:
alaskanwhitec
kalou1972
butterbaby76
LeesaBee
lilbumpblue :blue:
kittykitty

**8TH SEP**

Heavenx
Jenttc#2
xXxSIANxXx
mama2connor
MissDX
berkeley130
becs0375 :pink:
Finallymyturn
lilia :blue:

**9TH SEP**

Zo23 :blue:
hshucksmith
Babylicious
QueSeraSera
Charlii Lou
becs0375
Newly_Wed
Manchester_Lu
bumpynchan
_LauraK1982_ :pink:
stefni_x
Cafferine :yellow:

**10TH SEP** 

Bumber
Butterbaby76
Bump2be
Mommy2baby2
x-amy-x :pink: Darcie Helena Sivewright born 27th May 2010 at 24+6 weeks weighing 1lbs 5oz. Sweet dreams little angel.
pigginteacher
aread
SRTBaby
Sayuri :yellow:

**11TH SEP**

R&Jbabybean :blue:
Charliemarina
Lexi_Love305
Piperhalliwel
chachadada :pink:
noodle79
meggabear
Asher :yellow:

**12TH SEP**

BobbyB
geelove
Jen2010
Hellodoris
opticalillus5 :yellow:

**13TH SEP**

Elphaba :blue:
tina_h75
Kaytee
millwallrose4
want2beamummy :blue:
Miss C - CSection around 6th Sept
mama2connor
Patience :blue:
xemmax
lovescrisps

**14TH SEP**

TigerLady - CSection 6-8th Sept
kawaiiuk
tizunabi
wantingno.2 :blue:
BeanOnTheWay
Bekklez :pink:
New Mrs W
Carley22 :yellow:
Rola
janinio87uk
FirstBean :blue:

**15TH SEP**

emzdreamgirl
Moomad
stmw :pink:
MrsJ08 :yellow:
LauraLy

**16TH SEP**

xcited4mybump
mrs.s
nitsbaby
zzypeg
Tinkerbell500
StarLightxx :blue:
bubbles09
Ice Cold Cube

**17TH SEP**

123Deidre
katzone
charlottecco2
MorticiaDoll
drea2904 :blue:
Ilovemysoldier
LilBean2010

**18TH SEP**

LostTwins
babycakes76
babymad
cheerfulangel
jessmum2be
bolton_smiler :pink:

**19TH SEP**

Meadow
Devi#1
Moomette
sevilla24
gjpchs05
jojo76
mumof3kids
ika
thedailymail
ThatGirl :blue:
mixedmama :pink:
celestek89
emmalj80
babythinkpink - a big tease who won't tell us!! :yellow:

**20TH SEP**

lovebabies
ascotiel
imagine83
muffins12
stasia
Carlasian
StaceyP87
Lol78
Mace
missmousemum2 :blue:
pink.crazy :blue:
totallyashley :pink:

**21ST SEP**

emz87
AC81
scorpiodragon
dmich_
mother hope
KellyG
BLONDIE35 :yellow:
Sarahkka :blue:
Laura617 :yellow:
charlieee <3
Jessica214
Snufflebump

**22ND SEP**

mysticdeliria
Satsuma
Shwhattam+1
mmoon1
mrsmo7
rose dove
Brownie191
rainbowbaby
kellie_w :blue:
noodle79
1Snuggles1

**23RD SEP**

LuciLu88
Bingo
MissMaternal :angel:
larissa3
kmca
rach247
Jellycat :yellow:
BumbleBump :pink:
LovelyGirl85
familymatters

**24TH SEP**

tmomma
gremma
ChubbyCheeks
aandamom
xprincessx :blue:
Tiredgirl :blue:
Snoozie :pink:
Rachii :yellow:

**25TH SEP**

LALSmith
ladykara
mommy2lilmen
bump230910
jessmckeiver

**26TH SEP**

bubbles
Jen1802
gemses
mel marmoss
Jen1802
Clartylou
needbabydust
Hobnob :yellow:
Rikki :angel:
KP+79
mrshuebner201
SullenGrl
stacey&bump

**27TH SEP**

Kellie Marie
Becky10
TTC...#1:)
readyforbaby
mumtobesep10
Mrs Doddy
stasia
mum_to_mickey
Kaz1977 :yellow:
Pinky1974 :blue:

**28TH SEP**

Rachiie18
LovelyGirl85
Yazz_n_bump
lakeecho
Lolalonia
Mrs_N :yellow:
Annabel
rachael22
Samgove
happy_mom :blue:

**29TH SEP**

azzurri22
genies girl TWINS! :pink: :pink:
amber1533
Boony :blue:
kmac1975
peanut84 :pink:
hitchinite

**30TH SEP**

gothique
KittyVentura
Laura Pop
Mama Duck
FrenchFry
Smurfette
Wantabean
Scotsgal24
NurseKel :blue:​
To get our lovely logo..

Make sure you take out the space before the last ' ] '

Full Size:

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/sepstarsGIF.gif[/IMG ]

Mini Version:

[IMG]https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/septstars.jpg[/IMG ]


----------



## E&L's mummy

welcome to 2nd tri september stars!! and a special hello to Drazic!! how you doing hunny? xxxxx


----------



## aliss

WOW September Stars are already here? That means I'm off to 3rd soon :wacko:

Enjoy the 2nd tri ladies, it is much better than the 1st, in my opinion. Far less fear, far less sickness, and possibly finding out if you are on team pink or blue :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

We're nearly there! Some of us are 12 weeks tomorrow. Thanks for all your lovely well wishes! x


----------



## lauraperrysan

yay, found it! i had to move over a lil early, couldn't wait any longer yay yay yay 
2nd tri :) 
xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yay Laura!! Your scan pic is absolutely amazing! I thought mine was clear but yours is incredible. He/she looks way more than 12 weeks. I am totally made up that you have made it to 2nd tri! Whoo hoo!!! Will be joining you properly in a few days. x


----------



## butterfly812

My EDD is Sept. 2nd....can you add me in?

Cheers to all the Sept. babies!


----------



## apaton

yay c u on thursday :happydance: x


----------



## ThatGirl

aww u soon ladies i hope


----------



## Drazic<3

E&L's mummy said:


> welcome to 2nd tri september stars!! and a special hello to Drazic!! how you doing hunny? xxxxx

Awww, hey sweetheart. I am good thank you, how are you and bubs? I am nearrrrly there but not quite - got my scan tomorrow. If all my dreams come true and it's good news this time I will be straight over. SO hope to be sharing the 2nd tri with you girls soon! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

butterfly812 said:


> My EDD is Sept. 2nd....can you add me in?
> 
> Cheers to all the Sept. babies!

Welcome to September Stars! x


----------



## Carley22

F&C drea2904 needs chnaging on the front page - shes on 17th now :-(


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all thought I would dip my toe in so to speak!!! Im so excited to be in 2nd tri!! It seems so unreal!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey hey girls, 2nd tri hey?! I am still OVER THE MOON! :cloud9:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Carley22 said:


> F&C drea2904 needs chnaging on the front page - shes on 17th now :-(

Thanks lovely! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

YEY!!! Look at us all coming over finally!!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Whoop! 2nd tri! I'm sad not to be a real september star anymore though! x


----------



## LittleAurora

its ok!! we wont tell any one ;)


----------



## Drazic<3

Emzy - I'm not either, they have put me back to August too! I'm not going anywhere though :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well we can pretend Drazic!


----------



## Fish&Chips

You are both most definitely September Stars! x


----------



## becs0375

Hey ladies!!

Not long till I am over here, scan on Monday!!

F&C can you put me down for 9th September, pretty please xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

becs0375 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Not long till I am over here, scan on Monday!!
> 
> F&C can you put me down for 9th September, pretty please xx

Okey dokey!!! xx


----------



## MamaBird

HEY Ladies!!!

I'm in Second TRI!!!! I'm so excited to be moving over!!! 
And Emzy and Drazic...I agree with F&C...you are definitely September stars!!

xo


----------



## JodieVN

ok i have done it i have crossed over to the 2nd trimester slightly pushed my drazic<3 hehe only kiddin how you all doing over here?? there seems to be a lot less threads on vomiting which is great for me cause i never had it anyway so was feeling slightly left out of the 1st trimester :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I never had it either! We are so lucky. Feel soooooooo bloated today and ready to pop!


----------



## Choc1985

not sure if im ment to have moved ova yet im 12+3 thought 1st trimester was until 12 week but its 14 weeks on here ooooooo so confused hehe

im so exited to have nade it past the 12 week mark lol

hope u all have a good weekend unfortunatly iv got a weekend of football my dp is a villa fan great eh 

i hate football lol xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Choc! x


----------



## Drazic<3

:happydance: Yay! It worked, your all coming over :D

November babies are in first tri now, it's DEFO time :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

November babies!!! Wow.. time is going so quickly. I got teary on my way to work yesterday thinking that in 6 months we'll all be posting pics of our babies! x


----------



## LittleAurora

he all!! anyone still getting MS? No vomiting but just most of the day nausea? I am and it pissing me off :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm still sick every day, but no where near as bad as I was! x


----------



## LittleAurora

i was really hoping it would have gone by now!


----------



## Fish&Chips

You poor things! My nausea seems to have gone completely although I still don't have a massive appetite and am still very tired. x


----------



## Drazic<3

I'm exactly the same as fish and chips, hope you are feeling better soon girls :hugs:


----------



## Choc1985

my nausea started just b4 i was 12 weeks thought i had got away with it gutted i havent, iv been off work since finding out im pregnat due to a emergancy operation i had in jan but im bk full time 2morro dreading it cant eat and sleep wen i want lol and wen i get hungry i feel sick so 2morro could be a fun day.

hope ur all ok im hardly sleepin at night im shattered all the time glad others are feeling like this too.

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope you're first day back isn't too bad Choc. Hopefully you'll be too busy to even think about nausea and tiredness! x


----------



## LittleAurora

pasted in 1st tri as well.

I talked to my mum and she said she was sick for 6mths with my sister and I but only 2mths with my bro. So I hope this is a good sign!!


----------



## LittleAurora

Oh...Fish and chips...wee question, I remember we had talked about saving out preg tests, do you still have yours? I have the last one I did stored away! If you do what does yours look like? My lines are still as dark but they are now a red/brown colour! lol


----------



## cat81

Hi Ladies,
I think that it is time for me to make the move over to 2nd trimester. Also, I would like to introduce you to the first picture of my little one. This was from my 12 week scan last tuesday but we only just managed to get the scanner to work. 
Sorry to hear some of you are still suffering with sickness. Hope you feel better soon. x
 



Attached Files:







Baby Slater.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## MamaBird

LittleAurora said:


> Oh...Fish and chips...wee question, I remember we had talked about saving out preg tests, do you still have yours? I have the last one I did stored away! If you do what does yours look like? My lines are still as dark but they are now a red/brown colour! lol

That's kinda odd Little A. What type of tests did you use? I saved the 4 First Response early response tests that I did and they all still look exactly like how they did right after I tested!


----------



## cantthink

Hello

I have moved from the 4th to the third.. I am finally here. Can't believe it! Looking forward to this bit!


----------



## cantthink

Iris said:


> Hi girls!! Can someone add me to the 3rd?? Finally feel safe enough to be in here. ta!  xxx

Would you like to be my bump buddy- we are due the same day X


----------



## Drazic<3

Lovely pic Cat, so cute! 

Welcome IRIS! I am over the moon to see you here :hugs:


----------



## cantthink

Iris said:


> Hi girls!! Can someone add me to the 3rd?? Finally feel safe enough to be in here. ta!  xxx

Would you like to be my bump buddy- we are due the same day X


----------



## Fish&Chips

LittleAurora said:


> Oh...Fish and chips...wee question, I remember we had talked about saving out preg tests, do you still have yours? I have the last one I did stored away! If you do what does yours look like? My lines are still as dark but they are now a red/brown colour! lol

Oh lordy.. yes I do.. :blush:!! I haven't really thought about them. Will have a look (on the way to the bin) and let you know. Think I'm ready to bin them now!!! lol x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey! Everyone is slowly coming over! Welcome Iris! x


----------



## maybebabee

i'm here, i'm here! my edd was changed to Sept 6th making me 13 weeks!!! woot woot! 

had my 12 week scan last week and everything looks perfect!! Sooooo exciting. There's a baby coming !!!! 

Sorry, I'm a little excited ;)


----------



## jenos

hi i'm new to this and really sure what i'm doing i'm due on the 1st so could u add me in


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I know they moved my date, but I am sticking with you September girls...
Today I am making the scary move over to 2nd tri!!!!

Finally told my 7yr old son we are expecting and the reaction was better than I had imagined!!! 

Yesterday he said 'Mummy..do you really have a baby in your belly???......I am so excited!!!!'

He saw the scan photo and said it was a girl (as does everyone else), so life is really good right now!!
I am now eagerly awaiting for my OH to propose as I want to be married before the baby comes!! :blush:

Hope all you ladies are doing well. xx


----------



## JodieVN

jenos said:


> hi i'm new to this and really sure what i'm doing i'm due on the 1st so could u add me in

hi jenos how are you?? i noticed your from the midlands me 2!! were abouts are you from i am due the day after you!! on the 2nd! If you are looking for a bump buddy i am in need of one. :hugs:


I see we are getting a bit more people coming over! how are you all doing?? howz the 2nd tri treating you all?? i feel fine! i read something today which mentioned getting piles at 14 weeks not looking forward to that bit lol!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

jenos said:


> hi i'm new to this and really sure what i'm doing i'm due on the 1st so could u add me in

Hi Jenos, welcome to the forum and September Stars! Congrats on your pregnancy. If you need any advice then there are loads of lovely ladies on here that will only be too happy to help. Hope you're not feeling to sick! xx


----------



## JodieVN

hi teeny weeny hope you are keeping well!! Me and the OH have decided we are going to get married next year in las vegas baby will be here but i am sure he/she will enjoy the bright lights :) I told my OH 4 year old this weekend she has choose names already princess castle if its a girl and king of the castle if its a boy bless her she seems very happy about it all which surprised me!! she wants a sister though but i have a feeling its a boy!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

The most annoying thing with waiting is that we have chosen and bought the engagement ring and it is sitting in a cupboard when it should be on my finger!!!
I am carrying his baby for goodness sake, he could make an honest woman of me at least!!!! :haha:

He is obviously not quite ready, but we moved in together a year ago today, he is step-dad to my son, and another little one on the way...MEN...I will never understand them!!! lol xx


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies...I thought I would come on over to 2bd tri as I felt it was time.

I have copied and pasted my update from 1st tri....now to catch up on 6 pages!!!

Well I havent been on in a few days.

Had so me crappy news and just a general crappy weekend.

Started with my wee boy having a fever and sleeping all afternoon on Friday. Then we got the news my nana had passed away in hospital (I wasnt allowed to visit as they ahd had an out break of D&V so all young kids and pregnant people were told not to visit) so very sad I never got to see her.
Then on Saturday Nathans symptoms turned into D&V so loads of clean up required and tons of washing. By Sat night we had to go to out of hours doc to get electrolade for him to drink so he wouldnt dehydrate. Luckily today he is feeling better but still not too interesed in food which isnt like him.

Oh well....on baby front thing I assume are going well. I have my first clinic tomorrow so they can monitor me for diabetes etc then a week tomorrow its my first midwife appointment!


----------



## LittleAurora

I cant wait another 3 weeks for my next midwife apintment. I want to hear my babies heart beat now!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am finding 2nd tri a little scary!!! Everyone is so far along and going from being most pregnant to least pregnant it feels like forever again until we'll be as far along!!!!

I'll just stick to this thread I think, where us ladies all have something in common!!!!!

It makes me want my 20 week scan, but its not for another 7 weeks!!!! BOO!
xx


----------



## LittleAurora

aww i know what you mean! but at least you know all of us!


----------



## R&JBabybean

Hello ladies:flower:

Can I join you, I had my dating scan today and they have moved my edd to 6th September. This makes my 13 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## JodieVN

R&JBabybean said:


> Hello ladies:flower:
> 
> Can I join you, I had my dating scan today and they have moved my edd to 6th September. This makes my 13 weeks today :happydance:


Hiya r&jbabybean yer course you can join welcome to the 2nd tri :) how are you keeping?? Have you had much sickness in the 1st tri??


----------



## Cafferine

Hey girls, I've decided to come over early. I don't really feel like many people that I know are left on the first tri sept stars thread now. 

I had my scan today and everything was fine, i'm abit worried about the baby's head though it looks alien like :S Stubborn thing too as it wouldn't move so couldn't do the test but just carried on lying on its head. 

I have a picture here and it is looking at you with the eye on the left and its hand is covering the right eye. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby01.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JodieVN

Cafferine said:


> Hey girls, I've decided to come over early. I don't really feel like many people that I know are left on the first tri sept stars thread now.
> 
> I had my scan today and everything was fine, i'm abit worried about the baby's head though it looks alien like :S Stubborn thing too as it wouldn't move so couldn't do the test but just carried on lying on its head.
> 
> I have a picture here and it is looking at you with the eye on the left and its hand is covering the right eye. :happydance:


hiya cafferine 

i am glad your scan went well you r piccy is great!! When i had mine flump was really lazy just lay there so was in ideal place to do test luckily :) how you finding the 2nd tri?? any sickness??


----------



## R&JBabybean

JodieVN said:


> R&JBabybean said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies:flower:
> 
> Can I join you, I had my dating scan today and they have moved my edd to 6th September. This makes my 13 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> 
> Hiya r&jbabybean yer course you can join welcome to the 2nd tri :) how are you keeping?? Have you had much sickness in the 1st tri??Click to expand...

Im fine thank you, I had a lot of evening sickness during 1st tri but that seems to have subsided now :D How about you?


----------



## JodieVN

o brill :) i have had a strange one really no sickness what so ever not even once hehe!! i dident really have any symptoms in the 1st tri and now i have really itch boobs but thats about is it really. i am glad because i dont think i could of dealt very well with sickness and doing my job full time!!! have you brought much yet?


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, cute picture caff, really cute! Don't worry about head shape, they are only just going out of that alien looking stage at 12 weeks, their bodies start to catch up from now! :hugs:


----------



## Brownsie

Hello!!!!

I'm over!!! YAY!!! So weird actually making the move! 
x x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone, am I allowed in here yet? It says 14 weeks on the thing but I'm only 13+1! It's funny but as soon as I had my scan it felt like the first trimester had ended :) Hope everyone is happy and not feeling too sick!


----------



## cat81

Cafferine, I think your baby looks perfect. Their heads are meant to be large in proportion to their bodies at this stage but it does make them look a bit alien. Looking at my scan picture, the head looks like it is almost the same size as the body. Hopefully they will even themselves out. Then again, when my brother was born, he couldn't even sit upright for ages because his head was so heavy it kept pulling him backwards so maybe it runs in my family! x


----------



## becs0375

I really wanna make the jump over, now I have seen bubba and know all is well I feel like I can relax and enjoy!!


----------



## hajis-sweetie

Hello everyone!! Hope you are all doing well, the scan pics are all great! My due date has changed to the 2nd September, Nuchal scan was amazing and I am so excited!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Brownsie and Cafferine those scan pics are lovely!

Welcome R&JBabybean!

We found out today that our NT combined results were 1:100,000!! Very very happy. x


----------



## Louise3512uk

My '20 week' scan isn't till the 28th April.... it's sooooooooooooo far away! After the magical experience last Thursday at the 12 week scan I'm not sure I can wait that long, I'll be 21 weeks 3 days by then!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mine is really early.. I won't even be 19 weeks! Hope it's not too early.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Funny how we're never completely happy, early or late! Just noticed your ticker has moved up to the next box! Was that today? I want mine to move up!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Louise3512uk said:


> Funny how we're never completely happy, early or late! Just noticed your ticker has moved up to the next box! Was that today? I want mine to move up!!

Yours will move up tomorrow I think!!!

My 20 week scan also isn't until 22nd April, by then I will be 21w+1d! It feels like forever away!!!

hope all you ladies are enjoying this fine spring morning. xx


----------



## becs0375

Isn't the weather lush!!!

I having a mad spring clean!!! Just the windows to do this afternoon!!! Love it!!

Hope you are all ok!!


----------



## LittleAurora

aww...Ill be 21 weeks at my scan as well! They will give me a defiante due date as well!! whoop!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise3512uk said:


> Funny how we're never completely happy, early or late! Just noticed your ticker has moved up to the next box! Was that today? I want mine to move up!!

Nope it was Sunday! I think I was 13 weeks and 3 days.. officially 2nd tri!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Does that mean I'm going to be the first?! x


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!

Oh all this talk of 20 week scans makes me excited but I havent had my date yet as I assume when I see the midwife next week she will arrange it for me or tell me to call....I hope!

Well today at the clinic was great. Made it a bit more real to me. I now have to start pricking my finger to do blood sugars and have a glucose test on 10th March, but its just a fasting one so no sitting for hours on end starving and feeling ill because I dont like Lucozade.

I have made Banana bread tonight but something seems to have gone wrong and its like a huge loaf of bread....I could seriously feed the army with it! So am sending 1/2 away to OH and his work tomorrow and Nathan enjoyed his taste so am sure he will get another bit tomorrow. Of course I will be having to watch what I eat or my sugars will be mad! 

That said I have a craving for a big mac again so OH is picking me up one on way back from his work so I wont get it until 22:30 so I hope I still want it. It only happens when he is working and I cant pop out for one or get him to go.

Anyways off to watch a bit of telly, have a cup of tea and maybe a slice of banana loaf...nom nom nom

Emma.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I got my letter through saying my blood tests along with my nuchal scan have calculated my chances of having a baby with Down's syndrome as 1 in 7715...

Woo :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, lovely on the scans and all the results girls! 

I am grumpy, got a bad foot, infected toe and feel really unglamourous. When does the GLOW come?! Except for the FAB nails, I have never been able to grow them and they look amazing :D 

My Anomoly scan is on 21th April, I will be nearly 22 weeks! (EDIT - that is a lie, I will be 22+1 :rofl:) But my next scan is 28th March - Getting nervous already! :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Drazic<3 said:


> Aww, lovely on the scans and all the results girls!
> 
> I am grumpy, got a bad foot, infected toe and feel really unglamourous. When does the GLOW come?! Except for the FAB nails, I have never been able to grow them and they look amazing :D
> 
> My Anomoly scan is on 21th April, I will be nearly 22 weeks! (EDIT - that is a lie, I will be 22+1 :rofl:) But my next scan is 28th March - Getting nervous already! :)

I'm also wondering about when exactly I'll start to glow! I'm like you, my nails are brill at the moment, long and healthy, most unusual as my piano playing at school usually ruins them! My hair is growing reaaaaaaally fast too... but still being sick so much that glowing doesn't really seem to be apt for me!


----------



## becs0375

LOL I have just looked at my appointment card, and the bloomin receptionist has put the wrong day\date for my 20 week scan! Its down as Monday 24th April, but the 24th is a bloody Saturday!!! Durr!!!!! So will have to give them a call!! Also got my 36 week appointment too, 2nd August!!


----------



## Carley22

OOOO i cant wait to be in here properly im kind of loitering at the moment!! Ive got my scan tomorrow so i'll let you girls know how it goes!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck Carley22 :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Well, I have just told my son's dad that me and OH are expecting!!! I chickened out twice this week and I told him by text!!! Am I bad???

At least now, the rest of the world can know!! I am still feeling very tired but that is the only symptom I seem to have, which is good, but a little scary all at the same time!!

I guess I will have to start telling my sisters now, and some friends. So it is no longer a secret....and it is so much easier. 

How is everyone this morning?? xx


----------



## becs0375

Wow Teeny you have done well keeping it a secret!!

We told our family when found out at 8 weeks!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

becs0375 said:


> Wow Teeny you have done well keeping it a secret!!
> 
> We told our family when found out at 8 weeks!!

My parents only found out last week after my scan when i was 13w+1d, I told my DS a few days later!!!
I just wanted to make sure everything was okay first as I have worried so much this time around. It is really nice to talk openly about it now, it makes it more exciting!!!
xx


----------



## becs0375

I know what you mean, you can get excited and look in shops etc!!!


----------



## elmaxie

Teeny you did great to keep quiet until now!

At 10 weeks I was so bloated I looked 6 months lol so people would have guess and talked about me behind my back. Now they all know they still talk about me behind my back lol but they are just jealous and either dont want kids or their partners have said they want to wait so since I have been preg twice now over the last few years its getting taken out on me behind my back at work...but I know its going on and I know who I trust and who I wouldnt pee on if they were on fire:thumbup:

Well I just went to the shops and spent far too much money on food shopping I only went in for 4 things then I grabbed a sneaky bigmac....god I cant stop thinking about them:shrug:

I only realised I have moved up a ticker box...wooooo

How are you all today??

Emma.xx


----------



## Drazic<3

We waited until after the scan too, just felt right that way. And Elmaxie, you got the right attitude hun, stuff um! Not worth it!


----------



## becs0375

Elmaxie, I do that!!Go in for a few bits then you just see things that you 'fancy'!!!!

Mmmmmmmm food, hungry now but what to have?!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! My MS is still there and its kind of pissing me of! but my mum paid for me to havea a hair cut and some new shoes! that cheered me up!! :)


----------



## becs0375

Ahh thats lovely of your Mum Little A!!


----------



## LittleAurora

I know!! she is lovely! I only got the ends cut of my hair but it still looks alot better and healthier! 

We had coffee (not decaf) and scones...mine was raspberry and white choc! SO NICE!! loads of raspberry jam as well!! lol


----------



## becs0375

Yummy!! Making me hungry again!!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

lol..i know im hungry for my lunch now! lol...dont know what to have! lol


----------



## Drazic<3

I HAVE to go and get lunch now. And a cake.


----------



## LittleAurora

mmmm...cake!! LOL


----------



## Brownsie

Hey girlies!!!

I work in a Cafe, and we make all our own cakes etc..... its so hard not eating everything!!!! LOL...

x x x


----------



## becs0375

Oh Brownsie lucky you!!

Mind you I used to work in a chocolate factory and after a while you don't want any!!

Can't wait to go to my folks for tea, my Mum has made a batternburg!!


----------



## Brownsie

OOOOOOh

Batternburg.....Yum Yum in my Tum x x x


----------



## Carley22

i want cake too


----------



## becs0375

Brownsie said:


> OOOOOOh
> 
> Batternburg.....Yum Yum in my Tum x x x

Its my all time fav!!! Love marzipan!!!!!!


----------



## Brownsie

Carley22 are you still sorting out the Baby show? Got many people down for it yet? x x


----------



## becs0375

Had my cake and it was YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no now I want cake!! I might have known I should stay away from this thread! lol. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Carley!

And yey to going up a box Emma! x


----------



## limpetsmum

HELLO :hi: i've just said goodbye to the 1st tri thread & decided to move over here now :happydance: (got no chance keeping up with both).
Crikey how many pages have you guys already totted up! 
I do like the way i join mid cake chat though :thumbup: especially as i've spent the evening making 68 cupckaes & muffins to take to work tomorrow as it's my birthday today & we always take cakes into work. 
I'm kinda dreading going back - i've been off 7 weeks & i know it's gonna be tought at first, on the other hand it will be lovely to see all my friends again.

Hmmm there was so much i wanted to post but now it's completely escaped my head! 

I'm sure it'll come back to me at some stupid o clock in the morning.

Had a dentist appt today (yeah i know - stoopid idea to go to the dentist on my birthday). I've been grinding my teeth in my sleep & developed a hole (made worse by the acid with the vomiting a few weeks back they think). I had to be numbed up & the hole drilled out :cry: then they hit a live raw nerve which made me :cry: even more! They tried to put some stuff in to help the pain but that alone was too painful :cry: so they just put a temporary antiseptic dressing in it & told me they can't do anything until after the baby is born :cry: although they think it will cause me too much pain to tolerate so i may end up loosing it :cry:. I hate dentists!!! :nope: Still.......at least it was free, silver lining and all that eh!

Well, i'm going to head off to bed - i'm not in till 10.30 tomorrow morning but i'll be back late because of that then in at 7.30am friday! Straight over to a friends house straight from work friday for a group of us to colebrate my birthday (so late night) then up early saturday........why do i even let myself into these things lol.

Anyway, i hope i haven't missed anything majorly important & everyone is well? 
Hopefully i'll try to catch up sunday,
Love :hugs: and kisses to you all xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

HAPPY BIRTHDAY limpetsmum!!! xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Yay!!!! I've moved up a box on my ticker!!!

That's all ... but it's so exciting!


----------



## becs0375

Have a lovely day at work Limpetsmum!!!!!!!!

Hope your work mates appreciate those cakes!!!


----------



## Carley22

****Ive already posted this in 1st Tri thread but as i know most of you are over here thought i'd copy and paste it****

Ive got my scan today at 2.30 have been so excited about it for the last couple of weeks but now its only a matter of hours away im starting to "what if.." 

Everything is going to be fine i keep telling myself but this is the first time ill have any sort of confirmation that there is anything in there.... just felt like ive been making it all up for the last few weeks and that im going to get there and they say... you're not pregnant... 

Had WEIRD dreams last night about very large needles etc was not fun!! 

Did everyone else go through this crazy insecure maddness? I feel like im going insane lol!! 

WELL bring on 2.30 thats all i can say...

Sorry about my crazy post lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no limpetsmum, that sounds horrible!! Well happy birthday for yesterday anyway!

Good luck Carley!! Will be thinking of you at 2.30pm! x


----------



## apaton

hi ladies , my comp is broke hope you are all well ill be back when its fixed, at my mums just now :) carley gd luck with scan xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies, it's too early for me to move over yet but I'm going to attempt to keep up with both threads! I thought I had better come and have a read now while you are at 12 pages or I will have no hope. 
x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thinking of you Carley! and happy Birthday for yesterday limpetsmum :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

YAY! for 14 Weeks!!!
Congrats to F&C and the other ladies who are 14 weeks today!!!

xo


----------



## Blob

HEYLOOOOOOO :hi: :hi: Kinda moved over but kinda going to flit between september and august now :rofl: as am due 29th August :dohh: But since i'm at the end of the month i will be lonely in the end so..... 

Happy Birthday for yesterday Limpetsmum :cake:


----------



## Carley22

Please can my dates be changed too as they've put me forward to 14th September... woop!!


----------



## Blob

Congrats Carley :cloud9:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations Carley! Lovely little picture, so glad it all went well! x


----------



## becs0375

So glad it went well Carley!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Carley you little minx - we have been worrying about you in First Tri!!! I'm glad it went well. Lovely pic x


----------



## shorman

Hi ladies have any of you felt movements yet i have felt flutters i think lol i am going to the mw next wednesday as i dint get my freebies lol plus i really want to hear bub heatbeat it is a long time to wait tll 20 week scan.xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pr___.png


https://lb1f.lilypie.com/TD0k.png 



https://dwdf.daisypath.com/sRsa.png 


https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedGirl.gif


----------



## MrsJ08

Shorman - please can you describe how movements feel for us first time Mum's? I know it's really early but I had a very strange sensation earlier - it was like something span inside me, like a little flutter of wings if that makes sense? I'm probably imagining it. Lol!


----------



## elmaxie

I am so glad I am not the only one who has been feeling movements! My family and friends think I am lying and mad saying I have felt baby move quite a few times. MIne feels like a light squirming/feather brushing sensation down just above my pubic bone....definately not wind and its only when I am sitting forward in a chair or laying on my back in bed!

What a gorgeous scan picture Carley!

Right off to catch up for 10 mins then bed...am shattered!

Emma.xx


----------



## elmaxie

BLOB!!

I am so so sorry I never said congratulations on your wedding!!

I hope you had a fab time. Sorry if you have posted about it somewhere but I havent seen it:blush:

Emma.xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Yaaaay i have finally caught up :happydance: Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone :hugs:

Hey ladies, i have really missed you all :hugs:. How is everyone?



> anyone still getting MS? No vomiting but just most of the day nausea? I am and it pissing me off

 I'm still getting nausea (& still on the anti sickness tablets) and feeling generally a bit rough until mid afternoon - although yesterday my body decided to give me a birthday break lol.

Choc how did you get on at work? Today was my 1st day back since being off with vomiting. I was kinda dreading it - i feel a bit special like people don't know what to say to me for some reason, maybe because we are so short staffed & i'll be leaving them for maternity leave later in the year :nope:



> nom nom nom

 :rofl: love it Emma! Oh & i have a thing for chicken nugget happy meals :wacko:

LittleA doesn't a bit of pampering make all the difference? I'm booked in for a colour & cut on 20th & i can hardly wait! I've been desperately trying to grow my hair & it's finally decided to have a bit of a spurt (it's usually sooooo slow). My skin is starting to settle down too & i look less like a walking talking advertising campaign for pizza hut!

Brownsie - i can't believe you forgot it's me sorting the baby show out grrrr, Carley is doing the badges but no-one has been in touch yet apart from us three lol. Anyone else coming? 

Carley your scan picture is beautiful - i especially love how clear the little foot is :cloud9:

How are everyone's bodies changing? I keep looking for my 'line' appearing :nope: nor are my boobs any bigger or my nipples darker.......nope - just the constant nausea :dohh: Oh and the fact that i look about 5 months pregnant i am so bloated! 

How sad am i - it was my 1st day back to work today since i was 6 weeks pregnant & i was gutted that my scrubs cover my precious little bump so you can't really tell i'm pregnant :nope: (you sure can when i'm in my normal clothes :happydance:) sad sad sad


----------



## elmaxie

Limpetsmum I just read your a nurse and seen you wear scrubs....what kind of nurse are you?

I am a nurse too and work in operating theatres....but my scrubs just point out my bump...which isnt the best as people keep asking or skirting around the issue incase its still fat from no1:haha:

xx


----------



## shorman

Mrsj08 the flutters are bubba moving about in there i also call it butterflys in my tummy it's a really weird sensation that gets stronger and more defined untill you finally start feeling nudges and kicks and I tell you what when you got your big bump and you see your tummy moving and feeling babys feet and hands it's totally the most amazing thing  xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Last night me and OH heard our little ones heartbeat and it was lovely and reassuring!!!!
Today I am off for a haircut which is much needed!!...I have thick hair anyway and it just seems to get thicker!!!!

I am now far less bloated and this morning I dont even look pregnant, just the smallest bump....the 8lbs I've put on is surely not on my tummy!!....but my bum does loook big!!!! lol

Have a good day lovelies. xx


----------



## elixir

hi, im coming in!!!yayyyyyyy. how u all doing???im still pretty nauseous, but lettin up a bit.


----------



## Newly_Wed

Morning ladies, had our NT scan yesterday & everything looks good so I've decided to join you lovely people in September Stars...

FISH&CHIPS can you put me down for 9th September please. :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,
Congrats on the gorgeous scan carley! Limpetsmum, can I come to the brum meet too? 
Quick question for girls with dopplers - how often do you use them? Do you try and restrict yourselves? X


----------



## Blob

I use mine everyday sometimes and sometimes once a week :lol: Really when i can be botherd :haha:

I've been feeling movements for a while :yipee: Its so cool not really often but just like a really faint washing machine in my tummy :rofl: 
First time around however i got no movements until i was 19 weeks...


----------



## becs0375

Has anyone not had an NT scan???


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have just had a poppy seed roll with cheese and it was so yummy!!! I had forgotten how good they taste!!!
Pointless I know...but wanted to share my lunch story!!! :haha: xx


----------



## Carley22

When can i come over here i miss you guys!!! 

Drazic <3 you better be coming to the brum meet!!! 

ANYONE THAT WANTS A BADGE MADE FOR THEM WITH THE LOGO ETC ON LET ME KNOW AND ILL SEND YOU ONE VIA EMAIL THAT YOU CAN PIN TO YOUR TOPS.....

FRIDAY 21ST MAY BIRMINGHAM NEC BABY SHOW!!


----------



## x-amy-x

I use my doppler every other day hun.

I'm gonna lurk in here for a bit, over here for sure in a weeks time! whos keeping me a seat??

Are we doing a baby show meet or something?? im planning on going to the show anyway but would love to meet people if theres a meet going.. its quite a trek for me so wouldnt be up in that neck of the woods often!


----------



## Carley22

Hopefully no one is feeling too emotional today because i have yet another poem for you - i wrote this last night after about 4 hours of staring at my little picture.... (when my baby arrrives its going to have a lot to read LOL)


How this day has changed me I&#8217;ll never understand,
I saw you wave your little arms but I&#8217;ve not held your hand, 
I saw your little heart beating and I saw your little nose, 
I&#8217;ve never even met you but I&#8217;ve seen your little toes, 

I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ll ever be the person I was yesterday,
I think you have made me whole, in every single way,
I&#8217;ve never kissed you on your head or sang you off to sleep,
But today I formed a kind of love that runs so very deep. 

So now its just a waiting game until the day arrives,
When I can touch my baby and see those big blue eyes, 
Until then I&#8217;ll think of you every single day, 
And dream of all the happiness you&#8217;re going to bring my way.


----------



## elmaxie

becs0375 said:


> Has anyone not had an NT scan???

I never had one...they dont do them here but we get a dating scan so I dunno if they check it out when doing it but I dont think so. We only had a 20 week scan introduced here last year before I had my son.....quite mad since we are meant to be a leading hospital!!

Emma.xx


----------



## pachamama

Hello ladies,

I've just popped over from the August beach babies because I'm due 28th or 29th of August and knowing what I do about little bubs, he/she is bound to be late... and may well be sharing birthdays with some of your babies. In some ways I hope he/she does come in September, what with the new school year and all. Anyways, nice to meet you all and hopefully we can talk and share some stories sometime soon.

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

MamaBird said:


> YAY! for 14 Weeks!!!
> Congrats to F&C and the other ladies who are 14 weeks today!!!
> 
> xo

You too Mamabird! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Carley and Newly_Wed! Hi also to pachamama! Carley.. once again you've had me in tears... darn you woman .. lol xxx


----------



## Zo23

pachamama said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I've just popped over from the August beach babies because I'm due 28th or 29th of August and knowing what I do about little bubs, he/she is bound to be late... and may well be sharing birthdays with some of your babies. In some ways I hope he/she does come in September, what with the new school year and all. Anyways, nice to meet you all and hopefully we can talk and share some stories sometime soon.
> 
> xxx

Welcome!

Also, Ive decided to start poking my head in here from first trimester...I want to make sure everything is ready for me before I settle in :happydance:


----------



## Asher

I am poking in from first tri too, I want to be here!!!!! 

Good to see all you ladies are doing well. x


----------



## Brownsie

Hey Everyone!!!

Sorry limpetsmum, I get so confused with what's going on sometimes LOL.... 

With regards to the dopplers, can anyone please help me find my little person!?? I think I'm looking in the wrong place or something, I don't seem to hear anything every time I do it.

Lots of love x xx


----------



## x-amy-x

mines always about an inch below my belly button. Above my pelvis is too low.. just hunt everywhere :lol:

what doppler you using? x


----------



## Blob

Pachamama think we will be here together :haha:

Though my last one came early last time there will only be like 5 of us in the August one at the end...much more fun being in here and being one of the first :rofl:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Carley22 said:


> Hopefully no one is feeling too emotional today because i have yet another poem for you - i wrote this last night after about 4 hours of staring at my little picture.... (when my baby arrrives its going to have a lot to read LOL)
> 
> 
> How this day has changed me Ill never understand,
> I saw you wave your little arms but Ive not held your hand,
> I saw your little heart beating and I saw your little nose,
> Ive never even met you but Ive seen your little toes,
> 
> I dont think Ill ever be the person I was yesterday,
> I think you have made me whole, in every single way,
> Ive never kissed you on your head or sang you off to sleep,
> But today I formed a kind of love that runs so very deep.
> 
> So now its just a waiting game until the day arrives,
> When I can touch my baby and see those big blue eyes,
> Until then Ill think of you every single day,
> And dream of all the happiness youre going to bring my way.

Ahh Carley that's just lovely... brought tears to my eyes and my DH's! x


----------



## becs0375

Aww Carley that poem is just beautiful x


----------



## Drazic<3

With the doppler, I start just above the public bone but bubs is almost always on the top of my public line somewhere. I can here the placenta just above my hip bones either side staying on the same line. Look everywhere, but don't make the mistake I did of being too far up.


----------



## x-amy-x

Blob said:


> Pachamama think we will be here together :haha:
> 
> Though my last one came early last time there will only be like 5 of us in the August one at the end...much more fun being in here and being one of the first :rofl:

i'm sure to have an august baby as i really want my baby born in sept haha... first in the school year and all x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm hoping my little one will be late.. Purely, for the school year....

My son was 11 days late, so hopefully this one will be lovely and snuggly and hold on in there for a few extra days!!!! lol


----------



## x-amy-x

well given my history, i think its unlikely ill be late. but on time would be nice, for school year purposes!


----------



## lauraperrysan

same im hoping bean wont be early, i want to at least reach my due date so oldest in school yr, however my daughter was 2 weeks early!! x


----------



## Blob

:lol: See here at the school Tabs will be going to the school year starts in Feb :wacko: So no difference for me!
Tabs was a few days early so i hope to be a week early :rofl: Plus i want to go to Blair castle and its on my DD :hissy:


----------



## shorman

Yay I am 14 weeks today and I have ordered a Doppler can't wait to hear bub heartbeat xxx


----------



## Blob

Yaaay exiting!!! I love listening to the hb :cloud9:


----------



## Choc1985

hi how r u all????

its been about a week since i was on here been busy and bk to work.

work are being very unfair with me i work in a school and they are asking me to change app 2 out of school time iv been in touch with my union and they said not to and im entilted to them!!!!! im so annoyed

then 2day i find out my partner has been txtin other girls behind my bk im fuming as its happened b4 although not 4 a while


----------



## becs0375

Oh no choc, have you confronted him?? Hope you are ok? x


----------



## Brownsie

Choc!!! Are you ok???? Try and keep calm honey, remember bubba. x x x x 


Just to let you girlies know, I found the Heartbeat!!! It was about and 2 inches below my belly button and was quite hard to hear. I can hear my Heartbeat as well which is kinda distracting, but its amazing to hear that little persons Heartbeat. Makes it feel so real. 


Is anyone having an early scan to find out the sex? 


x x x x


----------



## Choc1985

yes i have confrunted him said they are numbers off a old sim card. hes out at the min and is txtin evey 10 mins so i think he is defo feeling guilty

to add to things im really worried i still have no bump and preg signs are slowley disapeering feel very starange at the min xx


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpetsmum I just read your a nurse and seen you wear scrubs....what kind of nurse are you?

Hey hun, i'm an Endoscopy nurse :thumbup: i wear large scrubs as they are the only size we get with matching tops & bottoms (and i have crazy ocd lol) so they are huge on me hence hiding my bump. People actually gasped when i put my civies (normal clothes) on after work friday as they didn't realise what a bump i had actually got already lol.
What theatre work do you do?



> Limpetsmum, can I come to the brum meet too?

 Drazic of course you can, we are all going on the friday - i'll post a meeting date & time closer to the actual date. PM me your email addy please hun & title it Baby Show :winkwink:. Same for anyone else coming please - cheers xxx

Carley22 - can i have permission to use your poem in my scrapbook please hun? It's beautiful xxx

Brownsie - how you doing sweetie? Glad you found the heartbeat - sounds in the same place as mine (which makes sense lol).

Choc - aww hunny, i know EXACTLY what your going through as i was there a few years ago. Please PM me if you want to sweetie & just remember bubba & try to stay calm! Thinking of you hunny xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

i was gonna go on weekend so hubby could come with me but i might convince him to let me go it alone so i can meet you ladies x


----------



## Brownsie

Hey Limpetsmum! All good thanks love, just chilling now after eating a sticky toffee pudding and custard!!!! Yum Yum!!!

Amy, I might be coming on my own too. Not sure yet. 

Sorted out my wardrobe today... have no clothes left in it now that will actually fit me LOL!!! Got a few maternity bits which are so comfy.


----------



## Cafferine

Anyone feeling breathless? I'm worried now that I have symptoms of preeclampsia.


----------



## x-amy-x

I dont mind going on my own as long as im meeting up with people... but i think id get pretty bored walking round all day with only myself for company haha


----------



## MamaBird

Brownsie said:


> Sorted out my wardrobe today... have no clothes left in it now that will actually fit me LOL!!! Got a few maternity bits which are so comfy.

I did that yesterday!! It was kinda nice...but kinda pathetic to see what's left in my closet. lol! Oh well I guess that means a little retail therapy in the near future!!


----------



## Brownsie

Cafferine, I am getting that too, try not to worry too much hun. 

Just bought my Bubba's Cot Mobile!! He He! Fisher Price Ocean Wonders from E Bay, well chuffed. 

x x x


----------



## becs0375

I seem to be wearing the same few bits and one pair of jeans lol!! Although my smaller jeans fit they are uncomfortable after a while!! So not good for me or baby!!
Gonna hit the shops tomorrow to buy some bits!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Brownsie - i lurve your scan picture - it is so clear & detailed :thumbup:



> Anyone feeling breathless? I'm worried now that I have symptoms of preeclampsia.

 I've been feeling breathless for a few weeks now - i sit on the sofa wheezing away somethimes - even DH has commented on why i have to breath so heavy eeek! I didn't even realise it might not be normal - i put it down to me being off work so long & becoming out of shape!

I'm off to collect a gorgeous pine baby changing & bathing unit my Mum has bought me off ebay tomorrow - soooo exctied to be getting my 1st pc of nursery furniture, although DH has said we need to dismantle it to store it until needed :growlmad:

I've been wearing maternity clothes for a while now as they are just more comfortable......i don't know why i wasn't converted years ago :haha:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning everyone!! 
14 weeks today, how exciting! I've actually had 2 days in a row where I've not been sick in the morning... that's the most exciting thing of all! Although I have felt sick throughout the day, nothing beats being able to get up without rushing to the bathroom! Maybe it's a sign that morning sickness is coming to an end?!

Me and DH went shopping yesterday, I am so impressed with the maternity section in New Look! Got some really nice stuff, including some combat trousers and T Shirts which aren't just made for 8/9 month bumps which is nice! SO much better than debenhams red herring stuff which although is nice, there's hardly anything there!

Really considering getting a doppler now, but I'm worried to as at my scan the sonographer said I have an anterior placenta - although she didnt write it on my notes - and after some research I've found that it can stop you hearing the heartbeat as it acts like a barrier... I don't want to get one that I can't use, I think it might just worry me! ANy ideas? x


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

I have been in maternity clothes for weeks....mainly as my bloating was so bad that my clothes were too tight and now its gone my fat tummy has turned harder so they are not even going to do up...and I have lost a few pounds too:happydance: But the lovely stretchy waists and roomy tops are sooo comfy. I went round the shops trying stuff on then went on ebay and got bargains on jeans etc....but maybe I am just mean lol:blush:

I have a craving for skittles....I have NEVER liked skittles but now I want them alot. PLUS I found myself buying a potnoodle too....again I HATE them but god it actually tasted nice:dohh:

I wonder if they do any baby shows up here is Scotland? Might have to look into it.

Has anyone else got a sore back?? I was out at the shops yesterday with my mum and my god I felt crippled when I got back. I dotn think I have ever felt so sore across the top of my bum/lower back.

Hope your all having a relaxing Sunday!

Emma.xx


----------



## angie79

Hi girls just popping by in the all new 2nd tri section - I cant believe how far along you guys are getting 
Glad to see you are all ok and the little bubbas are doing well

xxx


----------



## becs0375

Hello all!!

Had a lovely time shopping, finally treated myself to some maternity bits!! Just tried my jeans on and OMG they are sooooooooooooo comfy!!!!!! Got some other bits from Next and New Look!!! All good!!!

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all! Cafferine, yep I'm constantly getting breathless. Well I got home on Friday and as we had a new carpet put down in our spare/baby's room, my dh had put up the cot and wardrobe and put some of the little clothes etc in to it!! It made my well up! We've just got back from a weekend at my brother and sister-in-laws and they've given us a moses basket and loads of baby clothes! I'm so happy.

I know this question has been asked before but are any of you suffering with constipation? I can't remember the last time I went properly and I keep getting stabbing pains now when I sit down.. not good. I'm trying to drink prune juice but anybody got any other ideas? At what stage should I see my Dr?

x


----------



## Carley22

F&C - yes constipation is apparently quite normal - my MW said that when i go to the toilet to elevate my legs with 1-2 yellow pages so that im more in a squatting position makes it easier. It's been like trying to poo out rocks!! YUK!. 

Limpetsmum - of course you can use my poem when u read it to the little one let him/her know its from Auntie Carley!!!

Anyone going to the birmingham baby show let me and limpetsmum know and we;ll get a list and badges sorted....


----------



## elmaxie

Oh with no1 I was so constipated all the way through no matter that I drank loads of water and was addicted to veg....I also took fibogel everyday but it never touched it. I would say go see your doc see if he will give you something to get things going especially if your now in pain!

I have been so so lucky I have only had it occasionally very early on.

My hubby just pointed out I have a craving other than skittles....its Nachos!
I just cant get enough this will be my 3rd day of eating them and I just went out to the shops to get stuff to make them for my tea.

xx


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Yay!! So many stars have moved over to 2nd tri!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Am hating the prune juice but my stomach is making noises now so FX I'll have some luck soon! Gonna try with my legs up next!!! If nothing happens tomorrow, I'll book an appointment with my GP. x


----------



## Asher

Good luck with the constipation Fish&Chips!! I hope you get a "result" soon!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Asher!!! Just downed some prune juice and I was nearly sick everywhere so think it's on to wholewheat pasta now!! lol x


----------



## Asher

Have you tried copious amounts of bran flakes? That seems to do the trick for me!! Usually anyway! That and a good book as distraction! Good luck! x

Posted in first tri thread too, but I have my scan at 11am tomorrow and am scared as hell! Hopefully I will be back tomorrow with a pic. I am doubting the prescence of anything in my tum at the moment, but I think it's just normal nerves!


----------



## Blob

Awww thats so not nice :hugs: Hope it gets better for you hun.... 

Well i spent my day today doing a peadiatric first aid course, i tried to do one before Tabs was born but never found one :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Good luck Asher!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Ladies just a quickie to say that although it's a little bit naughty I ate some red liquorice to get my bowels moving. I don't normally have problems going because of my IBS but I've found I have over the last few weeks. The liquorice solved the problem over night and I only had a few pieces!!

Elmaxie - I've been craving skittles too but only the Sour ones - yum yum. My other cravings are fruit and squash so relatively healthy ones.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Good luck tomorrow Asher! x


----------



## limpetsmum

> Just bought my Bubba's Cot Mobile!! He He! Fisher Price Ocean Wonders from E Bay, well chuffed.

 Goooo ebay!!! Well done hun!
I've found the travel system i want on there but i'm wondering if it's too early to buy it. It's the only time i've seen it for sale in the new limited edition colour & it's below half the price it should be!



> Well I got home on Friday and as we had a new carpet put down in our spare/baby's room, my dh had put up the cot and wardrobe and put some of the little clothes etc in to it!! It made my well up! We've just got back from a weekend at my brother and sister-in-laws and they've given us a moses basket and loads of baby clothes! I'm so happy.
> 
> I know this question has been asked before but are any of you suffering with constipation? I can't remember the last time I went properly and I keep getting stabbing pains now when I sit down.. not good. I'm trying to drink prune juice but anybody got any other ideas? At what stage should I see my Dr?

Aww how sweet hun! I've emptied my already there wardrobes - well condensed items into one so the baby can have one (shared with my maternity clothes lol). We also collected our baby changing unit today which fits perfectly into the gap i made for it so DH said we don't have to take it down :happydance: now i can fill it with goodies heehee! 
I'm suffering with terrible constipation too - not to mention the wind! (which DH no longer finds funny by the way). I'm not too worried as i was never regular until the past few years so going 2-3 x a week is nothing strange to me :shrug:. I'd say go to the GP if your having tummy pains and/or straining hun. Keep your fluids up too as this is the main cause for constipation in pregnancy.



> Limpetsmum - of course you can use my poem when u read it to the little one let him/her know its from Auntie Carley!!!

 Aww thanks hun - bless ya! I'll use it on the layout i'mdoing of my scan pictures & post a photo on here once i've done it (after 20 week scan).

I forgot to mention the other day i had the letter with my Down's test results - bubba is in very low category :happydance: sorry i can't remember the actual number, 1:10,000 or something crazy! Another worry over.
Speaking of worries i should get my blood test results on wednesday telling me if i need to go onto injections to thin my blood. Not too worried though, although i do have a needle phobia which won't help!

Today i managed to get out in the front garden, i trimmed the hedge under the bay wondow ready for new windows next saturday (yay), hacked back the clematis from last year & even planted some tulip bulbs! It was lovely to feel normal again, i love gardening & want to keep it in shape so i can spend time out there once bubba is born & whilst the weather is still nice.
Well, i'm feeling tired so i gues it's about bed time! Night night ladies, have a good week everyone :sleep: xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Well today I feel like crap on legs....AND I am on holiday for a week and Nathan is at childminders until 13:30.

I am craving nachos and had them again last night for the 3rd day in a row. But it seems this morning my body decided nachos were not for it and I have been awake since 4am with them layign in my tummy, trapped wind pains and well some not so very trapped wind escaping:blush:then up at 6am with Nathan only to hurl the lot back again.....YUCK!!!

Am meant to be doing loads of things around the house that I never get a chance to like wash the kitchen floor and put handles on our wardrobe etc etc but I think I may just go to bed again for a few hours kip and hope I feel a bit better.

Can I just ask when you all had bloods for downs etc done?? I see my mw for the very first time tomorrow so am thinking they will be done then but surely its verging on the too late side of time limit?? I must try to find my leaflet in amoungst the clutter (another job that needs doing!)


Hope your all having a happy Monday!

Emma.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all! I too feel crappy today elmaxie, it seems that the few things I can eat are laying really heavy in me at night and I'm having some awful nights sleep recently - yet again I'm having today off work as I just can't shake this sicky/headachy/tiiiiiiiired feeling and I can't face an hour commute each way to work. I'm really worried that they are going to start getting really cross with me soon :(

Good luck with your scan today Asher! I had the same fears when I went to mine, I'm sure everything will be lovely!

I have managed 3 days without being sick... maybe it's finally over?! Just feeling sick now, which is slightly preferable to being sick every day! x


----------



## Brownsie

Morning Ladies,
I just COULD NOT SLEEP last night, trapped wind driving me up the wall, and I couldn't get comfy! Might have a snooze later after work before the kids get home.... He He!

Limpetsmum, I love gardening too. We have just put in a lovely border in the back garden, and slowly I am putting my plants in, my kitchen looks like a nursery at the mo with all the propagators in it!!! LOL. 

Elmaxie: I had my bloods done when I went for my 12 week scan and the hospital, but I think it can vary. Give your doctors a call, they should be able to tell you? 

x x


----------



## mama2connor

Hello ladies, i'm 13 weeks today, was just wondering if i can join you over here a little early?...I have my scan tomorrow, and first consultant appointment, so looking forward to that. I hope your all well xxxx


----------



## Brownsie

Hello Mamma2connor! I came over when I was 13 weeks. Exciting stuff!!! x x x x


----------



## Blob

Ooooh good luck tomorrow :hugs: 

Elmaxie I dont get my blood tests for ages its really annoying me :nope:


----------



## mama2connor

Brownsie, i think i'm finally allowing myself to get a little excited now! :D
And thank you Blob!! :hugs: 
Oh, can i please get my due date put up please? 13th september. xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This must be a day of feeling crappy....I feel quite sick this morning which is unlike me really as I don't get MS or anything...the nausea left a few weeks ago but seems to have returned for today!!!
I have to go to uni for lectures later and I cannot be bothered. I am getting so behind as I seem to have no motivation to do anything!!!
Perhaps its just my hormones as I am very active usually with one thing or another!!

Have a good day. xx


----------



## ThatGirl

im joing u on sat :)


----------



## Carley22

mama2connor - ive been here (sneakily) for the past week lol !!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Are any of you ladies desperate to find out the gender?? I am so impatient and have 6 & 1/2 weeks to wait.....it feels like forever!!!

I know if I had the money I would have a private scan, but can't afford it!!!

Everyone has said it will be a girl so I have it in my head it will be, but I NEED to know..NOW!!!! lol.
My son would love a baby sister, which surprised me.....Perhaps we are on team pink?! xx


----------



## Asher

Double posted in first tri thread....

Hiya girls, well I am back from my scan and everything was fine!!

Baby was very wriggly, wouldn't stop moving around actually! And it measured bigger, so I have been put forward by 5 days so I am now 13 weeks and 2 days!! :happydance: I don't think I have ever been so relieved or happy! 

Here is my little one!

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/sc001d69e8.jpg

So I am officially classing myself as 2nd tri now!!

Ooooh, Fish&Chips, could you change my due date from 16th Sept to 11th Sept please? Thanks!


----------



## Patience

Can you change mine from the 16th sept to the 13th please :D


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations Asher! Glad everything went well, it's just such an amazing experience isn't it! Lovely picture too x


----------



## Zo23

Okay, I wanted to see if anyone's belly is doing what mine is...

So my uterus is still fairly low...I know this because I was at the Dr. last Thurday and he felt my uterus and found the heartbeat. However, I seem to be "showing." I have had a few family members and friends who know comment on my belly. And to be honest, my belly is sticking out a bit...and it doesnt feel flabby. So my question is, what is making my stomache do that? Is it still bloating? I get so embarassed when people tell me Im showing because in my head I know thats not baby. Or is my uterus pushing other organsup towards my stomache making my belly expand? 

Im confused and feel stupid for even having to ask.


----------



## Brownsie

hey zo23, Could be a number of things, but surely some of it must be baby?? I know alot of the time mine was bloat, but I know I def have a bump forming. Sorry not to be much help!!!!





I have booked my private scan to find out the gender!!!! YAY!!! 

1st April! Can't wait! 

x x x x x


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpetsmum, I love gardening too. We have just put in a lovely border in the back garden, and slowly I am putting my plants in, my kitchen looks like a nursery at the mo with all the propagators in it!!! LOL.

Ooh what have you got in your propagators hun? I haven't put any seeds in yet as i've been too poorly! I hope to at least get some pansies in for when i build my tortoise enclosure :happydance:

Zo23 - don't forget your uterous is quite large despite bubba being small (? size of a watermelon now) so it'll be that making you swell. I'm the same - i was told todasy i look 5 months pregnant yet it's not bloat as it feels quite solid especially these past few days. I guess we're all different hun - just go with the flow & enjoy heehee.

Well i've found the travel system i want at way below half the price! Just waiting to hear back for the seller then my parents are going to buy it fo rme YAAAAY! I was planning to buy from the baby show but the colour i've seen is a limited edition & it's proving to be as rare as rocking horse s**t


----------



## limpets nana

hi,i,m limpets nana,just tryin to find my way around the forum lookin forward to hearing from any or all of you and looking forward to seeing some of you at the baby show in may:flower:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi mom - glad you found us.....now can you find us again tomorrow lol :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

limpets nana said:


> hi,i,m limpets nana,just tryin to find my way around the forum lookin forward to hearing from any or all of you and looking forward to seeing some of you at the baby show in may:flower:

Hello Limpetsmum Mum!!! Hello and welcome!! xx
Oooh, 15 weeks today!!!


----------



## Loube

Hello Girlies

Looking to join you, I am 14 weeks today!!!

Loube x


----------



## elmaxie

Oh my god limpetsmum you have a tortoise too!!!
I dont know why but I am so excited to know this....I have a 6 year old horsfield who is currently in the fridge and because we moved last November I need to get started on his for the better weather coming. That and his indoor table is full of crap and paperwork so that needs tidyed out and his soil and plants put in. What kind do you have??

Well again today I feel crappy....am seeing my midwife for the very first time at 12:50 and looking forward to it but am guessing I will be left dissapointed as I remember being the last time.:dohh:BUT I take a pee sample so hopefully she will see if its another infection making me feel rubbish which I secretly hope it is and not that I am getting morning sickness.

Plus I have noticed when I feel rubbish my wee boy decides to have a poo-a-thon he is on no3 and counting plus they are pretty whiffy as he loves his fruit and veg:sick:

Will speak later.

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

Morning lovelies!!!!!

Hope we all had a lovely weekend!! I caught up with a friend that I havent seen for a year, was brilliant!!!

Not feeling too hot today, feel like I am coming down with something, but then I think I over done it yesterday so going to have a chill out!!


----------



## Carley22

Good morning lovely ladies - cant believe we have some 15 weekers in here now this is mad - do any of you remember when our tickers said 4-5 weeks and we were all so excited and look at us now eh!! 

Limpetsnana - glad you found us, looking forward to meeting you too at the baby show!!! We want all the gossip on your lil girl too hahaha.... 

Hope everyone is ok and getting ready for the crazy year we have ahead... love to all. 

Carley xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

limpets nana said:


> hi,i,m limpets nana,just tryin to find my way around the forum lookin forward to hearing from any or all of you and looking forward to seeing some of you at the baby show in may:flower:

Heyyy nanna to be! Welcome to the forum :flower: 

I think I have started to feel movement! Haven't felt it again today, but felt this weird butterfly flapping feeling 5 times yesterday. I want to feel it again, I LOVE it! :)

Hope you are all well. I am still spotty, dry skinned and tired, but otherwise feeling fine.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Hi there September Stars,
Just joined Second Tri today, loving the Second Trimester already, for the past 3 days, I feel "normal" again, a little pep in my step, no MS, its lovely! I am due September 7th, (adjusted from September 9th), and I can't wait to get to know you all!


----------



## limpetsmum

> I dont know why but I am so excited to know this....*I have a 6 year old horsfield who is currently in the fridge* and because we moved last November I need to get started on his for the better weather coming. That and his indoor table is full of crap and paperwork so that needs tidyed out and his soil and plants put in. What kind do you have??

Hahaha i'm guessing only i know why this is & it made me laugh :haha:. I have 3 Hermanns, Adolf & georgie are both 7 & Charlie is 5. I haven't hibernated them as yet - i was going to last year for the 1st time but they started to loose weight before the time came so it wasn't safe. To be honest the idea totally fills me with dread - i fear loosing one of them if i get it wrong (stupid huh).
I'll have no choice next year though as i don't have to room for their indoor enclosure once baby arrives so it'll be fridge time lol. What plants you putting in with them? I'm so excited i have a new tortoise friend too heehee!


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh i meant to ask......is it too early to feel bubba? I keep having funny feelings in my tummy & today i had really horrible sharp pains (like a poke from the inside). I don't know what this was but it stopped me in my tracks about 5-6 times & twice (mid & late afternoon).

Thanks for welcoming my Mum - she's not quite sussed out the site yet but she will be on more once she does :winkwink:. My parents bought me my travel system this morning......i'm sooo excited but have to wait till the end of April till i go visit them to see it grrrrr!

Has anyone else started to prepare for their little one yet? 

Brownsie - glad you have your scan booked, you better let me know when you've had it hun (i might need to go gender shopping heehee) :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Loube said:


> Hello Girlies
> 
> Looking to join you, I am 14 weeks today!!!
> 
> Loube x

Hi! What's your EDD and I'll add it to the front page? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's so nice coming on here and finding out there are others in the same boat! I too have been wondering if I can feel little fishy. I've also been getting stabbing pains by my left ovary, particularly when getting in the car. ALSO.. I've suddenly been getting queezy. I hope it's not MS kicking in. ALSOOOOO.. I am most definitely showing. It's not going back in like it occasionally did when I was bloated. xxx


----------



## Asher

Fish&Chips said:


> It's so nice coming on here and finding out there are others in the same boat! I too have been wondering if I can feel little fishy. I've also been getting stabbing pains by my left ovary, particularly when getting in the car. ALSO.. I've suddenly been getting queezy. I hope it's not MS kicking in. ALSOOOOO.. I am most definitely showing. It's not going back in like it occasionally did when I was bloated. xxx

Fab!! :happydance: Not the queasiness though. I seem to have a queasy couple of hours late afternoon time every day. It's far from a delight....


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just posted this is the 1st tri Sept Stars...

Well ladies I think it's now time that I introduce myself now that our news is not secret any more. My name is Ann and I'm 30. My dh is called Don and we got married in June 2009. Will post a pic shortly. xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Anne :wave: I'm glad others are having 'flutters' too, yes i get ovary type twinges - it's been at work........i think bubba wants me to retire lol.

I'm Angie, i'm 31 & married to Andy 41 (Oct 2009). We have a cat (my 1st baby) Thomas who is 9 & 3 tortoises ages 5 & 7. I'm a nurse at my local hospital and Andy workes for DWP (department of working pensions). This will be our 1st bubba but 5th pregnancy as my others were to precious for this world.

I have to say i love my little 'forum family' as i class you all :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww.. you cutie!!! Hi Angie!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here I am!!!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/BUTC2321.jpg


----------



## becs0375

F&C thats a gorgeous picture!!!!

Its so nice to find out about people!!

I am Becs 30, married to Ian who is 31!! I am a lady of leisure, Ian is in the army! We have a cat called Missy and a 4 month old chocolate lab called Murphy!! I have had oce mc about 3 years ago. 

Just thought I would add a little about moi!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Becs - lucky lady of leisure you heehee!

Ann that's a lovely piccy - you look very excited about the cake!!! Can't say i blame you though :thumbup:.

Tonight i think i had the loveliest meal i have had for months! ( probably having not eaten a home made meal in months helped lol) It was toad in the hole made with cumberland sausages & a Rachel Allen recipe yorkshire pudding & Andy coated the roasts in butter & rosemary - it trully was melt in the mouth delicious!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

limpetsmum said:


> Hi Becs - lucky lady of leisure you heehee!
> 
> Ann that's a lovely piccy - you look very excited about the cake!!! Can't say i blame you though :thumbup:.
> 
> Tonight i think i had the loveliest meal i have had for months! ( probably having not eaten a home made meal in months helped lol) It was toad in the hole made with cumberland sausages & a Rachel Allen recipe yorkshire pudding & Andy coated the roasts in butter & rosemary - it trully was melt in the mouth delicious!!!

ahh yum I love toad in the hole! haven't had it for ages...

how are you all girls? I've been dipping into the august thread as well but it's just not the same (although they are all lovely!) so I'm still hanging around on here!

I'll introduce myself too seeing as everyone else is :happydance:-

I'm Emma, I'm 26 and I live in Bolton, Lancs but I'm originally from Dartford, Kent- moved here 8 and a 1/2 years ago to go to uni. I'm a trainee teacher (adults) and got married to Matt (who is also a teacher!) in September 2009. We have a cat called Gizmo who is crackers and this is our first baby x


----------



## Emzywemzy

ps love the pic fishy! nice to see what you look like after all this time! x


----------



## MamaBird

It's so nice to know everyone's name!!!

I'm Brigitte and my husband is Nathaniel. We both turned 27 this past February. We have been together since July 2000 and were married in June 2008. This is our first Bean! It's nice to meet everyone formally!

xo


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies, I'm off for my scan today, keep your FX for me! 

Nice to be able to put names to peoples login's, I probably won't remember them though, I'm rubbish with names. I'm Louise and I'm 34, DH is Tim and he is 38 and we got married in Nov 2008. We live in London with our fur baby Roscoe who is a very stupid but loveable Basset Hound.


----------



## Asher

Aw I am loving "meeting" everyone at last! It all seems so real now we have names (which I will never remember probably!!), we are all moving along now. 

I think you all know about me anyway, as most of our friends and family knew about the pregnancy from pretty early on. Well, I am Claire, 32, married to Damien, 38, since 2001. We have Archie (5) and Jack (2) and also 2 doggies (BIG doggies!!). We live in Stockport, just South of Manchester!! I need to find a decent pic of us all to post.

Good luck today Louise!! (see, I remembered!) x


----------



## Carley22

Good luck Louise!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Louise x


----------



## x-amy-x

I know i'm not 2nd tri yet but i wonna join in the introducing!

I'm amy (21), married to Ian (25) we have a little girl called Caitlyn who will be 2 in June. And we have one in Heaven called Evie.

xxx


----------



## Carley22

nice to put names to profiles etc.... Im Carley 23, and my OH is Dave 30, we've been together for 3 years but known eachother for a long long time .... we have 6 fur babies (5 cats and 1 rabbit). 

We are probably going to get married once baby is here.


----------



## Boony

I'm not 2nd tri yet but will introduce myself.

I'm Louise (22) and my husband is Tarron (23) he's in the RAF. we've been married since august 2007. Have a son called Jayden he'll be 2 in July. We have 1 dog and a Japanese Akita puppy, 2 cats, 2 bearded dragons a chameleon and tropical fish.


----------



## chachadada

hey can i come in now? pleeeeeeeeeeeeease :flower:

I am charleen, 24 from London, been with my lovely man for 3years and a bit, we lost our 1st baby on 23rd Oct 2009 and now I am anxiously pregnant and craving nothing more than time to fly by!

:hugs: to u all 


x


----------



## LittleAurora

HI!! Im Becca (but please call me aurora) 26 and my hubby wubby is Sid 39. 2 boys age 5 Lewis and Jake 7. One fur baby Arai the german shepherd 2! lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good Luck Louise! x


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello ladies, 

I'm Jemma or Jem, 25 and engaged to Ian, 23. We get married in June and this is baby number 1 for us. I'm being sneaky and posting here now because being one of the last in 1st tri I feel all lonely lol.

I can't believe that by the time I get my dating scan most of you will be finding out what sex your baby is lol 

xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi ladies, I'm Tina (29)- Student: 3rd yr of Biomedical Science Degree
Mark (33)- Shoe repairer!

We've been together 2 years after friendship. My son is Chance who is 7.
We also have Rosie, our 11 month old puppy!!! We have 2 aqautic turtles and tropical fish too!!! xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh I meant to ask...so some of you have bumps now do you???
I have a tiny one, but I don't know where all the weight I have put on has gone though..I've put on about 9lbs. :-( xx


----------



## SisterRose

Ooo! ooo! I want to play the name game. :p

I'm Becky, 21 and my OH is named Ben, 24. I met him when I was 13(and him 16) as friends and we've been in a relationship for five years this May. This is our first baby, so excited! I have a feeling it's going to be a girly bump. :D
I think I'm going to sneakily move over to 2nd tri now, 5 days early and I'm excited to join the rest of you September girlies. :)



Teeny Weeny said:


> Oh I meant to ask...so some of you have bumps now do you???

I definitely have something going on there, but I think that it's mostly just bloat and fat. Haha.

Also, is there anyone else due on 14th Sept? (Orgionally my due date was 7th september and I have a funny feeling that baby is going to make an appearance on the 7th not 14th though) :)

x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bekklez...I have just seen you have a gender scan 3rd April....you lucky thing!!
I am desperate to know but will have to wait until I am 21 weeks...that is 6 weeks away!!! It is taking forever!!! XX


----------



## SisterRose

Yep. I'm really impatient and I haven't seen baby since week 9 so I booked a private scan for 16 weeks 4 days. Said they could detect the gender at 16 weeks earliest. Very excited! :D x


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey hey, 

I am Katie, I'm 22 and I'm married to Elliot. We started going out when we were 14 and he is my best friend. We got married last June. I am currently working full-time and graduated at the end of last year in Politics and Philosophy. We have one rabbit called Amalie and this will hopefully be our first earthly baby and we have two little angels. <3


----------



## Louise3512uk

Wow I'm loving this thread at the moment!

I'm Louise, 27, I'm married my husband Wayne 31 in August 2009. He has two little boys, my stepsons Alex 7 and Nathan 5 from a previous relationship. This will be our first baby after a miscarriage in October 2009. I am a music teacher at a middle school in Beccles, he is a paratrooper in the army, and we live in Woodbridge near Ipswich in Suffolk.

At home we have a dog, Jake, Dolly the cat, Kylie and Jason the parakeets, Oscar, Houdini, Patch, Peggy and Snowy the rabbits, and lots of fishies!

So lovely to meet you all! x


----------



## MrsJ08

https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/BabyFace001.jpg

Hello ladies, I would like to introduce you to my Jellybean!! The NT scan went really well today, the NT measurement was low at 1.1mm so hopefully I will be low risk when the blood result comes back next week. I have also been brought forward by 5 days which makes me 13 weeks today with a EDD of 15th September. Jellybean was very awkward to scan and didn't want to move so that the sonographer could get a side view. I have two pictures of the face and two which are from the back showing the spine. When the picture first came on the screen Jellybean was waving it's hands in front of it's face which was really funny.

Ann please will you change my EDD to 15th September on the front page? :hugs:

Good luck to the other ladies having scans today x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Wow lovely pic congratulations! Glad it all went well!


----------



## Caezzybe

Can my due date be changed from 7th Sep to 3rd Sep please, the 12 week scan showed I was further along than expected - but I'm still in the September Stars :)


----------



## chachadada

:hi:
:hi:
:hi:
:hi:
:hi:
:hi:
:hi:


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, lovely picture MrsJ08!

I am grumpy today, work has been so stressful and a seagull pood on my head! I rang into Savers and got OH to wet wipe my entire head. Luckily it was only a little bit but it made me paranoid!!!


----------



## Asher

Yay fab pic Louise!! And great that you have been moved forward too!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Drazic - yuk but remember it is supposed to be good luck for that to happen x


----------



## Drazic<3

Ooo yeah! It just doesn't feel like good luck at the time! Luckily, OH was there to sort me out and it was only a little bit. Just want to get home and wash my hair now!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey girls,

ive started up a thread in the forum meets section for a baby show meet on the 21st of may. Theres already one in there for the 22nd but i'm hoping to go the friday x


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! I think (fingers crossed) I have said goodbye to my morning sickness!!!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Can my due date be ammended as well from Sept. 9th to Sept. 7th. Thanks! Also, again, wanted to say "Hi" to all September Stars, I am new to this thread and Second Tri, hope to get to know you all better!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Becs, Emma, Claire, Brigitte, Louise, Amy, Carley, Louise, Charleen, Aurora (Becca), Jem, Tina, Becky (I can't wait to find out if you're right about your pink bump!), Katie, Louise, chachadada - Am loving the pictures!!! More more more!!

Limpetsmum.. the best thing about the cake (which I left my aunt to decorate as she saw fit) was that my aunt put on each corner of the cake, something from other wedding cakes from family members. So there was a little sugar slipper from my Grandad and Granny's cake and so forth. It was so lovely!

Louise aka MrsJ.. lovely pic hun! You must be feeling so happy right now! Congrats also to Caezzybe!! Is that your new scan pic in your avatar?

Aurora.. yey to shaking off that darn morning sickness!!!

xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

-


----------



## Louise3512uk

There are too many Louise's in here!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Maybe I just said hi to you three times?? lol xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, I am excited. I think I am having my first preggo nesting cravings. I have brought a baby cross stitch sampler off ebay as I HAVE to do it for the babies room. It's so cute, I want it to be here now!


----------



## limpetsmum

Argh! Where do I start. I'm feeling angry, upset, tearful, hungry & tired! I've spent 10 blimmin hours sitting in the admissions unit at the hospital as they thought I had a PE (pulmonary embolism - blood clot on the lungs). I went to my fetal medicine appt for my sticky blood results (which I'm chuffed to report were negative) and happened to mention my shortness of breath & giddiness when I get up too quickly (I put these down as normal pregnancy stuff). The next thing I know I'm being stabbed for blood in 3 different places (including aterial which made me scream & cry........I was on my own at the hospital by the way). Then I have to have an ECG (heart trace) which scared me coming back abnormal. I had to wait an eternity for the blood results only to be told they are normal ( I know I should be glad) & that the symptoms are caused by the heart having to pump the extra blood I'm now producing to support bubba & it's a normal & common side effect ARGH!!!!! 
So why all the bloody trauma (on my one precious day a week when I finish at 1.15 too)? Surely the maternity doc should have known all this & not panicked, it has scared me that they did this & referred me to a medical team as they couldn't deal with it!!!
To top it all off (ha.....you all thought I'd finished-no chance ladies, sorry!) my DH thought he'd be verbally helpful by calling me every 10mins (I know hexwas just concerned but....) to moan about how long it was all taking & how incompetent the hospital is :growlmad:
I tried to explian that I wasn't the only patient they had to deal with & how the labs can only process bloods as quick as the machines will allow. It just seems to give him the ammo to argue for a home birth (which a: I don't want & b: can't have anyway cos of all the complications). 
I've now stormed off to bed & told him I don't think he has the foggiest idea what the birth will entail & it's his job to view & choose a hospital so he can't blame me when we're mid labour & he starts getting arsey with the staff cos in his eyes they are not treating me like the first woman ever to have given birth! 

Am I being unreasonable here? Is anyone else worried their other halves won't cope when the time comes? It is the only thing that is really getting me down at the moment as he won't even talk about it (he reckons it'll 'just happen').

Sorry for the extra long super rant but I know you ladies will understand how I'm feeling. I was in bed when he came in, he came up, kissed me & asked if I was ok & what lunch I'd like making for tomorrow & has now settled into his playstation for the evening (he doesn't come to bed until about 1am-lucky sod manages great on minimal sleep). He's saying & doing all these lovely things for me, everything but the HUGE one that really matters! 

Right, i'm off to console myself with a mars bar :thumbup:


----------



## Asher

Aw Limpetsmum! That's a crap day indeed! Thank goodness though that all your results came back ok after all that. Still stinks though. Bless you, you deserved a good rant!!

:hug

I am promising myself today that I will be patient. I have zero zero patience, and Jack is pushing me to the limit. I am off this week and am supposedly trying to get stuff done, but actually getting nothing done and just getting more and more peeved.


----------



## Carley22

Bekklez said:


> Ooo! ooo! I want to play the name game. :p
> 
> I'm Becky, 21 and my OH is named Ben, 24. I met him when I was 13(and him 16) as friends and we've been in a relationship for five years this May. This is our first baby, so excited! I have a feeling it's going to be a girly bump. :D
> I think I'm going to sneakily move over to 2nd tri now, 5 days early and I'm excited to join the rest of you September girlies. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> Oh I meant to ask...so some of you have bumps now do you???
> 
> I definitely have something going on there, but I think that it's mostly just bloat and fat. Haha.
> 
> Also, is there anyone else due on 14th Sept? (Orgionally my due date was 7th september and I have a funny feeling that baby is going to make an appearance on the 7th not 14th though) :)
> 
> xClick to expand...

Im due on the 14th too bump buddy!!!


----------



## kalou1972

Hi Girlies,

Just an update from my scan....my EDD is now 7th September.

Hope you and bumps are well !!xxx


----------



## Carley22

Limpetsmum - i keep saying to my OH oh what if i cant do it when the time comes, what if there are complications and it all goes wrong. He just replies "you have to do it - you have no choice" 

God Forbid we get an answer like "dont worry about it babe i'll be there for you whatever happens" BUT NO!! Men dont think like this...... drives me mad. 

Then just like yours he gets tucked into his Xbox and i trot off to bed..... Bugger!!


----------



## Asher

Carley22 said:


> Limpetsmum - i keep saying to my OH oh what if i cant do it when the time comes, what if there are complications and it all goes wrong. He just replies "you have to do it - you have no choice"
> 
> God Forbid we get an answer like "dont worry about it babe i'll be there for you whatever happens" BUT NO!! Men dont think like this...... drives me mad.
> 
> Then just like yours he gets tucked into his Xbox and i trot off to bed..... Bugger!!

Yeah, my hubby wants me to make it straightforward, with as little fuss as possible. Oh yeah, and if it's not too much trouble, he wants it quick.... not cos he can't stand to see me in pain, just that it's boring being stuck in one of those rooms for hours on end....... :growlmad:


----------



## becs0375

Thats a poo day Limpetsmum, so glad all came back fine!!

I must be one of the lucky ones, I have more faith that my OH will cope better than me!! He is just so calm about everything and really reassuring. 

I have only just got up, my puppy had us up and down all night so when OH took him to work at 7 I thought I would have a lay in, 3 hours later here I am!!! I guess I better get on with the housework!!

Have a nice day ladies, no doubt I will be back soon!!


----------



## mixedmama

Hey guys I had my dating scan today and my Due date is now 19/11/10 :D Can it be changed please? xxxx


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies.....its been a few days since I posted in here.

Aw limpetsmum that was a really crap you had!! OH is probably worried for and baby but yeah they really have no clue do they! So can you choose between hospitals or are you sticking with the one your at?

Lovely scan MRSJ!!!

Well I think I am now getting morning sickness. Every morning for the last 4 days I have woken up boaking and brought up bile. Then I am fine. I got tested twice by clinic midwife then my midwife for urine infections but there are none. Hoping its a stage and it will pass....or my urine shows an infection soon.:shrug:

I asked my midwife about getting the bloods test for downs. She said matter of fact yeah we can do those up to 20 weeks plus a day....now no matter what ours come back we are keeping the baby but I do think if you get them done 20 weeks and you are at really high risk and have decided that you wouldnt continue with the pregnancy its a tad late really.....:shrug: But I am getting them done in 2 weeks. We just want to be prepared at our outcome really.

I am still waiting for my 20 week scan appointment to arrive but madly enough when I was in getting my glucose tolerance test done I went and booked my 22 week and attempted my 28 week scan but their diary didnt go up to June so it will be sent out in post so my 22 week scan is 30th April and the 28 week scan will be on 15th June at some point (they put it on a day when ou have clinic so it will be that day but who knows what time!) I then have another scan at 32 and 36 weeks....I am so so lucky!! 
BUT I do have to do fasting glucose tests at 14 and then a horrible controlled glucose test at 28 weeks and continually give pee and blood samples.
Anyone else with diabetes or gestational diabetes?? I dont have it yet but because I did during last pregnancy I am told I will most likely have it again. Been doing my blood sugars and so far so good. Just need to see how my results from yesterday turn out:wacko:

As for your OH mine during the 1st preg was so scared stiff it was unreal. Then he passed out at antenatal when we were talking about sections. I thought he was going to be the worst birth partner ever and considered bringing my mum too but decided against it in the end. He was so good but really worried for me. I must say the care we got in the triage unit in early labour was bad and we were left alone for hours at a time waiting for a midwife to check my blood pressure, a doctor to prescribe pain killers and he just couldnt understand why noone was with me helping me....after 2 hours waiting for pain relief I did send him out to find someone then I had a shout at them:blush:but hey once I was in the labour ward I had a great midwife who was so good she was telling OH what to do for me as he was standing in the corner like a startled rabbit...and he never felt faint or passed out and even saw his head come out! So hoping this time round he will wipe my brow, fan me and give me water during contractions like last time now he has done it once! 
As for being bored he wouldnt bloody dare....I would rip his bits off!!:blush:

Gosh I have written a whole book it seems here.:haha:

Anyways....erm think thats all oh limpetsmum I have no clue what I am putting in the enclosure yet since its my 1st proper one. I have wild seed mix and weed mix which I need to start growing but need to go on and find the edible plants list (I am on tortoise world and shelled warrrior) and get down the garden centre although i did see some nice pansy bedding plants at our garden centre for £3.50 so might get a few trays of them and plant them and bring them in once he has devoured the ones in his enclosure:haha:
Unfortunatley our weather is just not so warm that he can be out day and night but I bought a nice table which sits in the corner a year back as his other one was too small. I would love more but I almost bought one and then read into it more that males will fight really bad and need seperated and females will get pestered unless there are 3 or more per male and I just dont have the room!!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## apaton

hi ladies hope you are all well my comp still isnt fixed, juat wanted to let u all know that i got newborn nappeis last night in asda for £1 they where reduced from £4 i dont know what there like but if there rubbish i can throw them away at that price, there not smart price and theyve won a mother and baby gold star award , just incase any1 is stocking up :) xx


----------



## LittleAurora

I boguht 2 packs of those today. My friend who has a baby says asda nappies arnt the best but i thought for £1 so what, you can just change them more offen for that price


----------



## x-amy-x

One more day and i'm officially 2nd tri!

I find it strange how you are all having to wait for your 20 week scan date! I was given mine after my 12 week scan!

x


----------



## LittleAurora

so was I. i cant wait it seems so far away!


----------



## Carley22

Me too i made the appointment for that before i was out of the room!! 27th April seems like forever away but they've managed to book it on exactly 20 weeks lol!! 

Bought a doppler online and it's arrived today - cant wait to get home and use it!!! I'll let you all know how it goes.... so darn excited!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello my dears.

Have any of you noticed that your leg hairs are all growing at super speed? Like I never have shaved my thighs... never needed too but they're starting to look like my, rather neglected, calfs atm :s xx


----------



## becs0375

I too booked my 20 week scan at my 12 week one!! Its funny how different areas do things differently!

My leg hairs are like a forest lol!!!!


----------



## GossipGirl

Yep my leg hairs are awful too! I'm waiting for a letter for my second scan, I've worked out it will be between the 1st and 15th April so I'm just waiting for the letter 'patiently' lol


----------



## x-amy-x

Mines on 20th April and i'll be 19+4 so glad im having it before 20 weeks! We never made it to evies 20 week scan which would have been at 21 weeks +


----------



## LittleAurora

my leg hair is hardly growing at all!! It used to grow so fast now it slowed way down! And it lighter as well!


----------



## x-amy-x

My leg hair growth seems to be slower too... doesnt make them any less harier though haha


----------



## Emzywemzy

I got my 20 week appointment at my 12 week one too, it's on 12th April and seems like aaagggess away!! Are you all hoping to find out the sex or are you going to leave it a surprise? We want to find out, I just hope baby is in the right position! x


----------



## x-amy-x

I'm having a gender scan on 27th to findout the sex haha.. im too impatient. Although from the 12 week scan im pretty sure its a boy!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I think I'm the last one to have my 20 week scan?! I have to wait till the 28th April, I'll be 21 + 3 by then! But... my DH will be home from his course thank goodness so he'll definately be able to make it with me which is good news :)

Hope everyone is doing well? I thought I had said goodbye to my morning sickness but I have been sick twice today and have barely been able to eat the last two days.. again! I'm starting to really worry that the baby is not going to be getting any goodness from me at all if I don't start eating soon... still no weight has gone on, I've lost over a stone now :( (Normally this would please me!)


----------



## x-amy-x

You certainly wont be the last one louise! Theres still us september mummies over in the 1st tri!


----------



## becs0375

Mine isnt until 28th April, and I will be 21 weeks!! Its bloody weeks away!! So we will find out on the same day Louise!!

We are going to find out, I am too impatient to wait!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Woohoo Becs! Mine is at 3.30pm.. I really can't wait, but it is soooooooooo far away!

We are going to find out... I think if I wasn't having such strong girl vibes we might have waited, but I just really really need to know if I'm right!


----------



## becs0375

All my family are convinced we are having a girl!! Think my scan is at 11.20!!!! Eeeeek!! I am still debating whether or not to have a private scan before then!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise and Becs my 20 week scan is on the 28th too! (I'll be 19+6 based on the new ultrasound EDD and 19+1 by my dates) I was given the appointment at my scan yesterday. 

Limpetsmum - I hope you are feeling better today x

Am I the only one who isn't finding out the sex of their baby? Based on my scan yesterday I think it's a boy but DH says it's too early to tell and I'm talking rubbish.

This is the picture where I think you can see a little something - what do you guys think?
https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/BabyHands001.jpg


----------



## Blob

My leg hair seems to have slowed down and moved to my belly :haha: Was like this last time too...

My OH will miss our next scan :cry: also i have to find a different hospital as they are so full in stirling :shock: its going to be awful trying to get a bed to even have the baby (if i HAVE to go to hosp)


----------



## becs0375

There will be some very excited ladies on that day!!!!


----------



## becs0375

Just checked my time for 20 week scan and its at 3pm!! So we will be find out at nearly the same time Lousie!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Mine is at 14.50 - how crazy that they are so close together x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Damn you those 30 minutes!! Hee hee!!


----------



## becs0375

We can have a virtual 'hand holding' around that time!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

And 40 minutes!! Mrs J I can't really make out any boy bits on the picture, I think they say even sonographers can't tell before 16 weeks? But I'd go with your feeling, like I said, I still have a massive feeling this is a girl!


----------



## becs0375

I think alot of people get a vibe about the sex!! I am thinking more and more that I am having a girl!! I just keep seeing girl things and I am drawn to them rather than boy things!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

How weird if we both have girly feelings, scans on same days etc .. maybe our babies will both be girls born on the same day! We're only 3 days apart! Spoooooooooky!


----------



## becs0375

I know tis very spooky!!!!!! And we shall be moving to Suffolk in October!!! haha!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Whereabouts are you moving to?!


----------



## becs0375

Honington!! The joys of army life!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Not all that far from me then! Ah yes, isn't it wonderful having to upsticks and follow your man around the country at a moments notice! Hehe! Although we should, fingers crossed, be staying here in Woodbridge for another 4/5 years as he can get cross posted here!


----------



## becs0375

We move every 2 years, think you just get used to it after awhile!! I quite like it tbh, I couldn't imagine any other way now!! I have heard good things about Honington so looking forward to going now!


----------



## Louise3512uk

By the way I was just looking back over the thread and realised I lied about my age! I'm 28 not 27! (Although I just literally had to count on my fingers to work it out... that must be a sign of getting old!)


----------



## becs0375

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Wish I could lie about my age, now I am 30 I think I shall stay here for a few years lol!!!!


----------



## Carley22

I want a boy - but i dont have any vibes or anything.... i always wanted a girl first until i fell pregnant now i want to have a boy - its funny how things can change at a moments notice....


----------



## MamaBird

YAY!! 15 Weeks for me today!!

Happy 15 weeks to all the other bumps moving up today!!

xo


----------



## Zo23

MamaBird said:


> YAY!! 15 Weeks for me today!!
> 
> Happy 15 weeks to all the other bumps moving up today!!
> 
> xo

Congrats! Im 14 weeks today!


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats to all those who have gone up a week today!

I'm 14 weeks tomorro... we're all getting on a bit now eh?? x


----------



## Cafferine

I think i'm having a boy, my scan if on 27th April and i'm not finding out the sex! I think it will be amazing when they shout out what it is after giving birth.


----------



## elmaxie

Aww I am so jealous. I had to wait to meet my midwife who then sends away for my 20 week scan. I had my dating scan 2 weeks back and only saw mw on Tuesday. Its weird the way different regions work.

Well I have a feeling this is a girl. Only because with no1 we had a boys name picked out at 9 weeks and couldnt find any "good" girls names we liked and everywhere we went or anything on TV had a Nathan in them....and he was a boy.
This is happening this time too as we have a girls name we both like but no boys name yet and everywhere I look I see this girls name so I am going on that alone. 

If it was cravings then I would say a boy....

But time will tell lol.

Right better go tidy before the wee guys bath time.

Emma.xx


----------



## Brownsie

Hello Everyone!!!!

Been away for a couple of days, lots to catch up on!!!

Firstly..... my name is Sam (24) husband is Phil (35) Phil has two children (Twins Aged 11), and we have 2 cats and 6 fish!

LIMPETS NANA: HELLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

LIMPETSMUM: I have ox-eye daisies growning at the moment, can't wait to see all growing in the garden!!

I have def gotta bump now, its all hard!!! Love it!!!

I can't wait to find out what the baby sex is. I'm so excited!

Take care you lot x x x x x


----------



## Asher

I am another one with a 20 week scan on the 28th April! How weird!! Mine is at 10.20am. I think I will be 20 weeks plus a few days.... 

I have some weird girl vibes this time but before I have only ever had boy vibes and they were all true. I see us with 3 boys though, so maybe my vibes are just all out of the window!!! 

I love how we are all getting on a bit now with our dates. I am 13+5 today, can't believe some of us are getting up to the 16 week mark soon! It's fab. 

Hope you're all good tonight girls. :)


----------



## Carley22

Im great - on top of the world!!! Just had the doppler through the post today and the OH found a hb straight away. and i was like WOW thats our baby.... everything is so surreal.

Although - there are a couple of people at work who are having hard times getting pregnant and keeping their babies and i feel are a little sick of me being on cloud9 but i dont want to not enjoy it all because of them but i want to be compassionate too.... difficult eh!! 


xxkrgthmuil/l; - thought id leave that in, the cat walked across the keyboard (i think he was saying hi) lol


----------



## Asher

Hi to the cat!!!! If one of my dogs walked on the keyboard the computer would die ha ha!!!

And congrats on finding the heartbeat so easily! Yay!


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! hows it going!?? cant beleive im 15weeks already! where did the time go?


----------



## Blob

I'm 16 weeks in 2 days :shock: This pregnancy has gone SO fast its unreal....

Thats awesome Carley :yipee:

I have a party on Sunday ha ha and i tried my dress on and broke the zip :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning ladies...what a morning already!!

I was woken up at about 5am with a pain by my belly button...when I got out of bed this morning the pain was worse...it felt a bit like muscle pain. It got really bad and I nearly cried and thought I would have to go to the doctors. It has now gone. The pain was just above my belly button...do you think this was trapped wind or too high for that?? It really worried me. :nope:

If it comes back I'll make an appointment for after lunch, but I decided not to waste their time as it has now gone. xx


----------



## lauraperrysan

Cafferine said:


> I think i'm having a boy, my scan if on 27th April and i'm not finding out the sex! I think it will be amazing when they shout out what it is after giving birth.

I stayed team yellow with my daughter but when I had her they didn't tell me what she was lol. They just gave this baby to me.....and suddendly I was like, what is it then? And then they remembered they hadn't told me so one of the midwifes just pulled her legs open and said 'a girl'. That moment was ruined for me and I wanted it like you said above, so this time im finding out as for me, the moment of finding out at birth was nothing like it should of been.....


----------



## x-amy-x

*knock knock knock* can i officially come to 2nd tri?? :wohoo:


----------



## LittleAurora

i posted some bump pics in the bump section! be kind!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

I can't remember when my 20 week scan is, but I know I will be over 21 blooming weeks! It's in my sig, so I think I will have to post to remember. My gender scan is in 16 days, which I am SO nervous about. I don't mind if you have a weewee or a foofoo babes, as long as you are bouncing around! :)


----------



## Drazic<3

It's the 21st April. :rofl:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Blob said:


> I'm 16 weeks in 2 days :shock: This pregnancy has gone SO fast its unreal....
> 
> Thats awesome Carley :yipee:
> 
> I have a party on Sunday ha ha and i tried my dress on and broke the zip :rofl: :rofl:

Same here! We are due on the same date :happydance: I can't believe how quickly it's going either x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Emzywemzy said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> I'm 16 weeks in 2 days :shock: This pregnancy has gone SO fast its unreal....
> 
> Thats awesome Carley :yipee:
> 
> I have a party on Sunday ha ha and i tried my dress on and broke the zip :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Same here! We are due on the same date :happydance: I can't believe how quickly it's going either xClick to expand...


I've just seen that you're due on 29th, I'm sure it said 28th a minute ago ha ha! Oh well, we are due a day apart :happydance: xx


----------



## Carley22

Yey ive moved up a ticker box today!!! woop woop!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

ha ha!! i have turned the music up (Metallica) and baby is kicking around! lol
A-M--A-Z-I-N-G!!!!


----------



## Zo23

LittleAurora said:


> ha ha!! i have turned the music up (Metallica) and baby is kicking around! lol
> A-M--A-Z-I-N-G!!!!

Congrats! I might be a tad bit jealous!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This is my 2nd but still haven't felt any kind of movement! :-( x


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh im so excited! lol! i have now squashed it by eating a load of spaghetti! lol!! so full up!!!


----------



## GossipGirl

I haven't felt my flutters for a day or two but I have been feeling a lot of round ligament pain and some stretchy feelings in the meantime so that probably stopped me feeling anything else. I think I've got a cold or hayfever or something today :(


----------



## lauraperrysan

so what do your movements feel like? im not sure if i felt bubs, it's only happened twice but it felt like flutters, and it felt low, this is my 2nd but still thought it would be too early, do u think it really could be bubs? ah, exciting xx


----------



## GossipGirl

Yeah that's what I've been feeling Laura and it definitely seems to be the baby to me, it's not a feeling I've ever had in my life before the last week or two so it's gotta be! Yay!


----------



## LittleAurora

its like flutters and def movements. i cant put it down to anything else.


----------



## Asher

Yay I can't wait for movements!! I think I was about 14 weeks when I felt Jack, so I am waiting now!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Choc1985

> Choc how did you get on at work? Today was my 1st day back since being off with vomiting. I was kinda dreading it - i feel a bit special like people don't know what to say to me for some reason, maybe because we are so short staffed & i'll be leaving them for maternity leave later in the year :nope:
> 
> 
> hi im having a awful time at work being less than supportive cant wait 4 my mat leave 2 start. how did it go 4 u ??
> 
> im bk at uni 2 so only really gettin on her weekends
> 
> hope ur all ok iv started getting a lil bump now whoop whoop
> 
> xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies :)
Aurora your bump is looking amazing! I'm having some serious bump envy! Mine is only big enough for me and DH to see still, I can't wait for it to grow a bit! 

I am really having some trouble sleeping at the moment.. I seem to have this problem every few days! Last night I dreamt very vividly about breast feeding.. I remember thinking I needed to practice before the baby was born, I found a mouse and was going to practice with that and it wouldn't work, so instead I used Jade Goody... I now have this horrible image of Jade Goody attached to my boob.. not the greatest!! I hope it's not a sign!


----------



## GossipGirl

Louise that is so funny! And scary at the same time! I dreamt about this sexy man from Home and Away last night! Was nice :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

I think I'd rather a sexy man than Jade Goody! Hehehe


----------



## Asher

Oooooh I am 14 weeks today! Yippee!!


----------



## elixir

i cant wait 4 movements either!!!anybody elses nausea still going strong?


----------



## chachadada

hello ladies! i am having mad dreams to louise, lol at you breast feeding jade goody..

anyways just popped in to say heeeeey and i am having a bad day today but trying to b positive!

xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! any one heard from fish and chips?


----------



## mixedmama

Hi Fish&Chips can you change my due date to the 19th please? I was the 23rd before. xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I had one day of loads of flutters, and nothing since. Have used the doppler and all seems fine. Guess babes was just in exactly the right position that day or something. I want the flutters to come back!


----------



## Carley22

im soooo angry!!! just tried on like 5 pairs of jeans that fit me last week and now they dont!!!! not fair!!! so im wearing leggings instead which is fine apart from the fact i dont have enough long tops to cover my HUGE ass.... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR i wanna be skinny again!!!


----------



## becs0375

Well Carley you will just have to go out and treat yourself to some new clothes!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

I second that!!


----------



## Carley22

Hmmm too late!!! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all, sorry I'm away and only logging on as the rugby's about to start!! Teeny, I imagine the pain is either trapped wind or just your bits all moving about, making room for the baby.

I think I may have had a few baby movements but they've felt more like pops, if that makes sense?

I am so sure now that we're having a boy. I think I can see the 'nub' and according to the theory it is most likely going to be a boy. We'll soon find out as we have our next scan on the 7th April! x


----------



## Brownsie

Hello Everyone!!!!

Fish and Chips, I think that too, I think one of my piccys shows the nub pointing up, but can't be sure! 

Just made a lovely homemade apple crumble yum yum!

x x x


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey hey,

hows everyone today? xx


----------



## MamaBird

Oh. :-( I think I may be the only one who hasn't felt movement yet. Gosh I can't wait to feel Bean in there!!!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks for the support ladies :hugs: just to update you (& annoy me evewn more) i checked my blood results myself at work the following day (oh yee of little faith that i am lol) only to find i have a low Hb making me anaemic :dohh: and they didn't think this was worth bringing to my attention :growlmad: god forbid even treating! I've had it with them, i went out & bought some pregnacare & i'll ask one of the docs i work with ro re-check my bloods in a few weeks time & take it from there. I ranted to the girls at work & we decided they can all do a better job put together than the doctors actually trained for it! At least i feel better knowing why i am so tried & feel weak after the smallest things.



> Aw limpetsmum that was a really crap you had!! OH is probably worried for and baby but yeah they really have no clue do they! So can you choose between hospitals or are you sticking with the one your at?

 Yeah my midwife asked me when i had my initial appointment what hospital i'd like, other than that, if they get funny - it'll be whatever hospital i turn up at in labour :haha:


> As for your OH mine during the 1st preg was so scared stiff it was unreal.

 My concern is he seems to think he can cope without medical intervention & will tell anyone who tries to mess with me (i.e examine me) to bugger off or worse :blush:. When i was admitted after our honeymoon he refused to leave me at night & they called security......he didn't leave me for 3 nights before a nurse finally managed to befriend him & gently persuaded him to go home to wash & change :blush:

elmaxie - what are they cymptoms of gestational diabetes hun? I'm drinking like a fish & don't seem able to quench my thirst. I know this is a symptom of normal diabetes. Although i'm able to eat chocolate without putting myself in a coma so that's a good start lol.



> I want a boy - but i dont have any vibes or anything.... i always wanted a girl first until i fell pregnant now i want to have a boy - its funny how things can change at a moments notice....

 How strange cos i'm the opposite. I always wanted a boy 1st beacuse i had such an excellent big brother & all my friends with big sisters had a horrible time with them lol. Since being pregnant i would prefer a girl......mainly cos i don't want to have to go through another pregnancy & if it's a boy i know i'll try again for a little girly.
Aww hun - hugs for your huge ass sweetie :hugs:

Well i've spent most of my days trying to get through a full working week, i'm feeling very tired & emotional. Other than that all pregnancy symptoms have gone which i don't like :nope:. I keep checking with the doppler & he's still there, i heard him take a swipe or a kick the other day which was awesome!!! He hates the doppler heehee. I'm also getting prodding pains when i have a full bladder - might this be bubba? The pains are like someone poking me from inside & they wake me at between 3-4am every morning to go wee!
My tummy is getting harder - i noticed some definite bump outlines this morning, still waiting for my nipples to darken & for my line to appear though!

We're not wanting to find out what were having & are quite scared they might let it slip (or we might accidently see) at our 20 week scan as this would really upset us. We've been discussing names today, we already have our boy name & have rolled out s few ideas for girls........but we both think it'll be a boy anyway so were not too worried.
I'm sitting in the nursery (still pc room till bubba arrives) sorting out what clothes etc i've picked up so far into sizes, gonna box them up in groups so i'm a bit more organised & hoepfully won't 'forget' to use anything :thumbup:
I have DH parents coming for lunch tomorrow, already prepared it all though as i need a lie in (was up early today having new front windows & door fitted :happydance:). 

Well, i'd better get back to sorting else i'll never get to my lovely adorable bed. Hope your all well & blossoming?

Brownsie how are you doing my lovely?


Take care all xxx


----------



## shorman

aw mumabird i am sure you will feel bubs soon my mw said it can take till 17 weeks to feel bubs :hugs:




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pr___.png


https://lb1f.lilypie.com/TD0k.png 



https://dwdf.daisypath.com/sRsa.png 




https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedGirl.gif


----------



## Asher

limpetsmum said:


> I'm also getting prodding pains when i have a full bladder - might this be bubba? The pains are like someone poking me from inside & they wake me at between 3-4am every morning to go wee!

I get this too!! Especially when I am sitting in the car or something!! I think it's the babe!

We went out last night to the Dog track to celebrate DH's brother's 40th. I had bought a maternity top and leggings from Red Herring as none of my other going out type stuff looks right, especially at the end of the day when I look more bloated. We had an okay night (I drove obviously) and the best bit was that all my friends who I've not seen for a few weeks commented that I definitely look pregnant and were all having a good look at my little bump!! I felt lovely in my new clothes and DH kept making lovely comments.

Happy Mothers Day everyone!! I think we may be going out for an all you can eat curry buffet later woo hoo!!!


----------



## Carley22

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO YOU ALL - now we kind of are officially mothers!!! this is AWESOME..... i woke up to my OH saying happy mothers day and it was soooooooooo lovely... .


----------



## becs0375

My OH got me a card saying to Mummy from the Bump!! It was so sweet!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys, i think its maybe a little bit early for me to come over to the second trimester, but i hope i can stay, ill be in second trimester on wednesday. Its so god to see that so many people have had their scans and have healthy bubs on the way. 
I have a heart beat monitor and every time i have used it i have had to stick it right at the bottom on my belly just next to my pelvic bone, but i tried it this morning and its moved up about two inches! I can now hear the little heartbeat in my belly instead of above my bladder!! has anyone else bought one, they are fun as well as being piece of mind.
IS anybody else showing now? i have a 'roundness' now and a hard belly, it is starting to show but as im only thirteen weeks i guess thats about right.


----------



## chachadada

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lol78

I had my dating scan and I'm now due 20th September. Please could I be moved (currently 18th). Thank you. Looking forward to joining second tri in 1 day!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies!

I hope everyone is having a nice Mother's Day :hugs: I was quite touched because my SD made me a Mother's Day card and wrote a lovely message inside of it. We told her about the baby this weekend and she is really excited. On Saturday she spent about 2 hours coming up with baby names. It was actually quite funny, especially as completely un-prompted she came up with some names I had on my list that DH wasn't so keen on. :happydance:


----------



## chachadada

quick question, does anyone think beanie is a boy, is that is a willy???

i have been looking on this site https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/scans/sexbyultrasoundexpert/ and i think it could be!

help please xx
 



Attached Files:







buboo.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## emzdreamgirl

chachadada said:


> quick question, does anyone think beanie is a boy, is that is a willy???
> 
> i have been looking on this site https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/scans/sexbyultrasoundexpert/ and i think it could be!
> 
> help please xx

hmm the shape looks like it could be boy, but its pointing down a bit, so i guess that could be girl, but looks like boy parts more.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

i have posted my scan pic on my profile. i have a really strong feeling its a boy, in fact im almost certain, I just have one of those 'feelings'. what do you guys think, can you see anything on there .


----------



## x-amy-x

Happy mothers day my september buddies :hugs:


----------



## celestek89

ok im slightly confused, does 2 tri start at 13 or 14 weeks? My EDD is 19th sept, would be wonderful if you could add me please? xox thank you


----------



## Louise3512uk

Happy Mothers Day everyone! I've just had the lovliest day ever!
I got 5 cards! My DH went a little OTT he admitted, but it was still lovely.. one each from my step sons, one from bump, one from husband and one for first mothers day! I also got a digital camera so I can take bump pictures and so I can send him baby pictures to Afghanistan, a dozen red roses, chocolates and a baby book! Just got back from having dinner out.. my DH has certainly earned himself some brownie points after this! Just sad that he has had to take the boys back (they live 2 1/2 hours away) and go back to his course :(


----------



## chachadada

emzdreamgirl; thanks hun, i got a feeling mine is a boy too, i looked at your scan pic, i am really not sure, i am no good with nubs but hey most of the time women are right so we have to wait and see :) xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh Brownsie, I wonder if we're both right!

chachadada.. I think that's the 'nub' and if so, according to the nub theory that's a little girl!

Hi Emz! Welcome to the 2nd tri! I can't really see the 'nub' in the pic. Can you attach it to a post so we can zoom in?

x


----------



## chachadada

omg really??? du think? wow i wasnt going to find out but i so am going to at my 20 week, i need to know! xxxx


----------



## Asher

Oh I wish I knew more about this nub thing!!! Grrr!!!

Sounds like everyone is having/has had a nice Mothers Day today, we have here too!


----------



## Asher

Oh I wish I knew more about this nub thing!!! Grrr!!!

Sounds like everyone is having/has had a nice Mothers Day today, we have here too!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well 'if' that is the nub and 'if' the theory is accurate (and apparently it's about 70% accurate) you are definitely having a little girl!! The angle is very definite on your scan pic!!

My scan shows a nub but the angle of it is inbetween so I still have no idea!! I've just made a post to ask the experts what they think. I really can't wait to find out!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Asher, apparently it's all about the angle of the nub in relate to the bottom part of the spine. It it's at a 30 degree angle more than the spine then it's a boy and if it's at a 30 degree angle less then it's a girl. x


----------



## Asher

Thanks F&C!! Fab! I don't think there was any sight of a nub on my scan pic, so there goes my chances of having a ganders!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh pants.. hey ho, I guess it's not long before you can find out. x


----------



## Asher

Fish&Chips said:



> Oh pants.. hey ho, I guess it's not long before you can find out. x

True enough!! I think we may actually stay on team yellow, we did with the boys. As I am pretty much sure it's a boy anyway, I'd like to keep the rest of the family (the desperate ones who want a girl!!) guessing, we're not finding out until it pops out!!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow hats off to you Asher! I am so impatient!! I think we're having a boy too. So far 1 person on this site has predicted boy but on another website 2 people have predicted girl, so who knows!


----------



## limpetsmum

Happy Mummies Day ladies. I was a little put out that my DH didn't get me a card or present :growlmad: but then we celebrated it last year only too loose our little Limpet so i can kinda understand why.
However we had his parents over & his Mum (who's not at all excited......being a straight laced catholic woman it's nowt special & what we should be doing regardless :lmao:) bought me 2 lovely bunches of flowers bless her! I cooked us all a nice lunch & even indulged in a glass of sparkling rose wine :happydance:. We ran a girls name past them but it was quickly dismissed lol, i think it was a little too weird for them to be honest haha.
I washed the liners for the wicker baskets on the changing unit today - just put them back in & placed all my re-useable nappies in them, i also have a few bits of linen on the shelf above & some toys in the other basket. It all seems to be becoming a bit real now :happydance: i'm already thinking i need to shop for a 'coming home' outfit lol.

Asher i don't think you can see a nub in my scan piccy either :nope: I'd kinda like to know, if only to stock up on gender things. Everyone around me says it's a boy - even Dh said the same last night. I'm holding onto the fact that a boy wouldn't cause so much trouble in early pregnancy :haha:


----------



## Asher

I think the temptation to find out is far greater this time, partly because so many more people do find out now, many more than when I was preggers with Jack. DH feels we would be treating this one differently to the other two if we found out and were prepared.... in some ways I want to find out, but in others I am happy for the surprise.... I do see myself with 3 boys though!


----------



## Asher

PS Well done Limpetsmum you've had a busy day!! 

I did do some sorting this week, put all the baby stuff in the box room. I can't wait to wash all the reusable nappies I had for Jack, I loved using them, but will need to buy some smaller sizes as I started them with him at around 5 months. I loved folding them and putting them away washed and dried. So lovely!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Limpetsmum, my dh apologised for not getting me a card or anything but he was worried incase anything happens so I can understand where your oh is coming from. It must be so hard for the boys. x


----------



## limpetsmum

asher what nappies are you using? & how did you find using them? I'm a bit nervous - mainly because i worry about drying them, they are the Bamboozle cotton ones & if the weather turns wintery quickly i don't have central heating (only naff storage heaters). As they are size 1 only though i might buy some birth to potty in that quick drying material (i forget what it's called). Need to look into government cash back initiative before spending any more though.

Fish&chips i agree - it must be weird for them as their life isn't really changing much yet.


----------



## Asher

I used Bambino Mio prefolds and covers. To be honest, I didn't look into them as much as I should have done before I bought them!! But I wanted them and they looked pretty! Once I got used to using them they were fab. So the ones I have you fold like an old fashioned nappy. BM reckon you then just put the cover on and that should hold it all in, but I found that I got a better fit and less leaks when I used pins or these fab things called snappis which fasten the nappy up before you put the cover on. The only prob with the washing part was the drying, and I liked the result I got from the dryer although I know that's not so green! I then went on ebay and bought loads of different covers to use, which looked good. 

I found an American friend on a forum who made me some fleece and bamboo night time nappies which were absolutely great, I will try to find a couple of pics to show you. 

The reusable nappy thing is cool, just takes a bit of getting used to with the wash cycles and stuff. And I did find that some of the old fashioned tips (from my mum!!) worked, liked soaking in a bucket with napisan before the wash and such like that.

That said, I did still quite often use disposables when out and about, cos obviously when they are wet and or dirty, they get heavy and there can be a pong!!


----------



## ika

Cooey - may I come in? I'm 13wks today, can I join 2nd Tri Sept Stars or am I a bit early and wait til 14wks? Ika x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Ika!! x


----------



## limpetsmum

Looked pretty lol. The ones i have are 2nd hand & i liked the amount i got & the bright colours for the price (17 nappies, 4 water proof outers recomended for night time use & 4 fleecy covers all for £45 - want the site name? it's like an ebay but solely for nappies). They are already shaped like a nappy with velcro fastening & you just put cotton liners & a disposable (like tissue) liner in if you wish. I think they look nicer than normal nappies.


> That said, I did still quite often use disposables when out and about, cos obviously when they are wet and or dirty, they get heavy and there can be a pong!!

 Yeah we have a hliday booked 4 weeks after my due date (crazy i know) so i've got some disposables to use then - also smaller to pack into change bag as a few spares if going out for a long time.


----------



## Asher

Hiya and congrats Ika!! x


----------



## Asher

Yeah Limpetsmum can you forward me that website please hun, I may become addicted!!! There is something about a baby with a fluffy bum!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> There is something about a baby with a fluffy bum!!!

 lmao - too right!

Welcome Ika :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Here you go https://www.usednappies.co.uk/index.php & i'm misterthomas on there just so we don't get into a silly bidding war hehee.


----------



## Asher

Thanks hun, I will let you know if I register so we don't fight ha ha!!!!


----------



## becs0375

I have never thought of using reusuable nappies! Will deffo have a look into it!!


----------



## becs0375

Finally found our bubbas heartbeat last night!!! Nice and strong!! About 154 bpm!! Hubby found it straight away!! I have no patience lol! We hadn't tried for a few weeks!! So well pleased!!!


----------



## Asher

Aw that's fab Becs!!


----------



## Carley22

Good morning crazy hormonal people!! 

Does anyone (first timers) keep thinking OH MY GOD IM GOING TO HAVE BABY..... then get awash with fear, excitement and total disbelief!


----------



## Boony

carley i had that with my first. at the beginning i was excited then towards the end i was very nervous wondering if i would manage to look after a baby (i'd never even changed a nappy, made a bottle or held a newborn before!) But as soon as my beautiful boy arrived it all came naturally.


----------



## apaton

:wave: hey ladies i had my 16 week appointment this morning a bit early lol, she let me hear the heartbeat well i kinda asked all was well good luck for those who have theres soon xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

apaton said:


> :wave: hey ladies i had my 16 week appointment this morning a bit early lol, she let me hear the heartbeat well i kinda asked all was well good luck for those who have theres soon xxx


Mine is wednesday, and I will make sure she tries to find the heartbeat!!...I feel like a fraud at the moment, no bump, no movements..i don't feel pregnant even though I have seen my little bubba in there!!!
Glad all went well. xx


----------



## Boony

I've just booked my Gender scan for April 17th!!!


----------



## apaton

i dont feel pregnant either just my clothes dont fit, its nice to get some reasurance:) , boony very excitng :) xxx


----------



## Boony

I'm definately feeling pregnant i constantly feel nauseas (although only had one day of sickness) and i'm constantly tired. I was like this up until 12+4 with my son though


----------



## Drazic<3

That's great Becs - Our bubs is about 150-154 too, apparently it's a sign of girls! 

Nice one on the midwife check ups. Mine is on Thursday. We had a right scare last night. My MIL stupid Chichi jumped on my tummy and it really freaked me, so when we got home we went straight on the doppler and normally we can find it pretty much straight away now but I couldn't. I then couldn't use the bloody thing as I was crying so hard! Patient husband came in and after about three mins found bubs in a different place to ever before. Right over on the left and far down. Little oik had moved thank goodness! :cloud9:


----------



## LittleAurora

Carley this is my 3rd and i still get those feelings! just this morning i was saying to hubby I cant beleive we are going to have a baby!!lol

I am still getting the odd bit of sickness tho 

Seeing the midwife tomorrow so should hear the heartbeat for the 1st time!! whoop!! I cant wait! I'm so excited! It should be next week but we are so busy next week i wont have time to fit it in and i dont want to wait 3 more weeks to hear her! lol

I heard that if the heart beat is above 140 then that indicates a girl! So I'm excited to hear what it is!
Lego gave me quite a hard kick last night it made me jump!! 

I keep getting cramps in my legs, but only we are having sex lol. Last night i got such a cramp inthe sides of both bum cheeks! i had to say to Sid stop i need to stand up and stretch this out! lol It was so funny cause it was coming to the most passionate bit!!! lol We just fell about laughing about it and he is teasing me now!


----------



## becs0375

Drazic<3 said:


> That's great Becs - Our bubs is about 150-154 too, apparently it's a sign of girls!
> 
> Nice one on the midwife check ups. Mine is on Thursday. We had a right scare last night. My MIL stupid Chichi jumped on my tummy and it really freaked me, so when we got home we went straight on the doppler and normally we can find it pretty much straight away now but I couldn't. I then couldn't use the bloody thing as I was crying so hard! Patient husband came in and after about three mins found bubs in a different place to ever before. Right over on the left and far down. Little oik had moved thank goodness! :cloud9:

LOL Drazic<3 funny you should say that all my family are convinced that we are having a girl!!


----------



## elmaxie

Afternoon!!

Sorry its been ages I have got a crappy cold thanks to my wee boy and just feel so rubbish...of course I can only take paracetamol too. :dohh:
So I took today off ill as I just couldnt cope especially having to wear a facemask...I would have collapsed after 10 mins!:wacko:

But anyways....limpetsmum I didnt have a clue first time round that I had diabetes it wasnt until I was further on I started to feel faint/ill if I didnt eat regularly and became really sick feeling if I ate too much sugary foods.
I was so thirsty all the way though my pregnancy too but I read alot of woman without GD who were really thirsty.
Still waiting for my results from my fasting glucose but hoping the fact I have had nice low readings of 4.2 alot that all is going well. 

Just checking out the reusable nappy site you posted up...I was considering using reusable nappies 1st time round but we had no garden and no real way of drying them in winter....that and O was so confused by the many products and how they were used we decided that we would use disposables.:blush:
BUT this time round I am considering maybe buying some although I dont know how OH will cope as he sometimes struggles changing nappies now...:shrug:

I go back and see my mw on 24th for my bloods for downs etc...hopefully she will try the doppler on me too. 
Still waiting for my 20 weeks scan appointment to arrive and hopefully it will come this week.

I dont think I took part in the "who are we all" part...

I am Emma 29 (will be 30 around time baby due) I work as a theatre nurse in the NHS and I got married to Stuart 33 who works in IT for Sky in September 08. We had our 1st child Nathan in April 09. I also have a tortoise, 3 fish and would love an Icelandic horse one day (obvioulsy when I am not preg and my kids are older!) I am also have a huge interest in the paranormal and was part of an investiagtion team before I got pregnant with my son.

Speak later!

Emma.xx


----------



## apaton

hi again lol, just got my blood results in and am in a panic now , im rheses negative they gave me a leaflet but doesnt make much sense anhy1 else know anything im all worried , trust me to get it lol x


----------



## Elphaba

Hi fellow Stars! I'm cautiously moving over to 2nd Trimester as I'm 14 weeks today. I'm looking forward to developing a bump (hoping that that will happen soon!!).


----------



## LittleAurora

omg..talk about organsided! lol I just totted up the nappies

newborn 4-11lb .....270

2nd stage 6-13lb....404

3rd stage 9-15lb ....31 lol...we just started buying 3rds stage now! 

6 x wipes

shampoo, baby bath, lotion, oil 

moses basket stand bedding 

clothes blankets

changing station

cot

steriliser breast pump and new bottles for expressed milk

nappy bin and refills

Cant beleive we have so much already!!!!


----------



## Carley22

apaton said:


> hi again lol, just got my blood results in and am in a panic now , im rheses negative they gave me a leaflet but doesnt make much sense anhy1 else know anything im all worried , trust me to get it lol x

Hi hunny, my mum is the same and she said that all it was, was when she had given birth she needed a course of injections and baby needed injecting too. As rhesus negative only effects the 2nd baby or something.... ask your midwife to be clearer about it because the last thing you need is to be all worried about it!!! 

:hugs:

I got my Downes results 1 in 294,955!!! 

which is quite good lol!


----------



## apaton

hi carley thanx my midwife foned me my mum works in health centre and wen she went back she asked her to phone as i was upset (hormones) lol, she said as long as my blood doesnt mix with babies it should be fine, it it does my body will think the baby is a foreign object and attack it, they are going to give me an injection at 28 weeks and after baby is born , you are right she said its more to protect future pregnancies and if i get a bang or have any more bleeds i have to be injected within 72 hours, the hosp sent my results with a consent form and a leaflet i got a fright was very confused xx meant to say congrats on the downs test i didnt get my done :) x


----------



## becs0375

Crikey I am pooped!!! I have done 2 loads of washing and ironing, cleaned my house from top to bottom, took the dog out for a lovely long walk, and have just made some soup for tea!! Feeling tired now I have sat down!! My back is sore now too! Think I so deserve a rest!

Carley thats brilliant news!!

My Mum is rhesus neg too, I am not. All will be fine!!

Bloomin heck Little A, you have loads!! I havent bought a thing!!


----------



## x-amy-x

I havent bought any baby supplies. NOOOO wayy too early for me!

I'll start stocking up in the 3rd tri! xx


----------



## bumpynchan

hey girls hope u dont mind i am new 2 all this i am due 9th september this is my fourth pregnancy but my first baby as i sadly misscarried. i am looking for friends so feel free 2 chat with me xxxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi bumpynchan - welcome to September stars :hugs:. I'm sorry to hear about your previous losses. Fantastic news that all is well with this pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## bumpynchan

thank u hun. me and my partner are thrilled on our lil bundle. what date are u due and hope u ladies dont mind me joining as i dont hav many friend and plus none of friend thats i do have hav been pregnant and i am finding it hard at the min cz i hav been bleeding and getting pains luckly baby is fine tho xxx


----------



## bumpynchan

mrs jo8 ur 20 weeks scan is a day before mine lol xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Don't worry bumpynchan - everyone on here is really friendly. I am due on the 15th September, I was moved forward at my scan last week. Sorry you have been having a rough time, I had to have an emergency scan a couple of weeks ago as I was getting lots of pain. I know it's hard but we just have to stay positive especially now that the first 12 weeks are over :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Fish&Chips, please can you move me from the 20th to the 15th when you get the chance? Thanks xx


----------



## bumpynchan

aww bless ya hun. yer i have been in and out of hospital and i hav had 6 scans already which i arnt complaning about as i hav got 2 see my baby grow which is amazing for me and my partner and no that the baby is fine. n aww thats good then. how many people is this there first baby???
xxxxxx


----------



## bumpynchan

hope this worked here is bump at 14 weeks and 2 days is it a bump or jus fat girls x
 



Attached Files:







P12-03-10_22-06.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## x-amy-x

wow thats a bump but im surprised you have one laid down! LOL


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all! how are you toniught? 

I looking forward to my midwife appointment tmorrow! get to hear Legos heart for the 1st time!! whoop!!


----------



## x-amy-x

hope it goes well tomorro.I havent even got a midwife appt... bet i dont get one either


----------



## LittleAurora

We have to make our own 16 week appointment. We are so super busy next week that I had to make the appointment for tomorrow.

I was talking to some friends today and now I want to know the sex of the baby so much! but i dont if you know what i mean! lol

the 20 week scan cant come fast enough!!!


----------



## bumpynchan

x-amy-x said:


> wow thats a bump but im surprised you have one laid down! LOL

look bigger when i am laid down when i stand up i look fat lol x


----------



## becs0375

WOW Bumpynchan thats an amazing bump!!!

You are due the day after me!! Welcome along, everyone is lovely here!! I am sure you feel right at home!!


----------



## bumpynchan

becs0375 said:


> WOW Bumpynchan thats an amazing bump!!!
> 
> You are due the day after me!! Welcome along, everyone is lovely here!! I am sure you feel right at home!!

aww thank u hunni i didnt no if it looked like a bump or jus fat cz when i am stood up i jus look fat lol but saying that my bf said yesturday god look at our bump when i was stood up. 

aww thats good i am feeling right at home. is this ur first baby? xxxx


----------



## bumpynchan

oo forgot 2 say ur scan is day before mine lol x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi bumpynchan, this is my first baby too :) Your bump is amazing! x


----------



## becs0375

bumpynchan said:


> becs0375 said:
> 
> 
> WOW Bumpynchan thats an amazing bump!!!
> 
> You are due the day after me!! Welcome along, everyone is lovely here!! I am sure you feel right at home!!
> 
> aww thank u hunni i didnt no if it looked like a bump or jus fat cz when i am stood up i jus look fat lol but saying that my bf said yesturday god look at our bump when i was stood up.
> 
> aww thats good i am feeling right at home. is this ur first baby? xxxxClick to expand...

Yes this is my first baby but second pregnancy!


----------



## Carley22

my 1st baby and im soooooooooooooooooo excited..... and terrified.......

been a wreck today keep crying at everything got a £400 gas and electricity bill through today i weeped for HOURS lol


----------



## bumpynchan

Louise3512uk said:


> Hi bumpynchan, this is my first baby too :) Your bump is amazing! x

thank u hun i love my bump and so does my oh lol. this is my 4th pregnancy tho x


----------



## bumpynchan

becs0375 said:


> bumpynchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becs0375 said:
> 
> 
> WOW Bumpynchan thats an amazing bump!!!
> 
> You are due the day after me!! Welcome along, everyone is lovely here!! I am sure you feel right at home!!
> 
> aww thank u hunni i didnt no if it looked like a bump or jus fat cz when i am stood up i jus look fat lol but saying that my bf said yesturday god look at our bump when i was stood up.
> 
> aww thats good i am feeling right at home. is this ur first baby? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes this is my first baby but second pregnancy!Click to expand...

yer same here this is my 4th pregnancy but first baby x


----------



## bumpynchan

Carley22 said:


> my 1st baby and im soooooooooooooooooo excited..... and terrified.......
> 
> been a wreck today keep crying at everything got a £400 gas and electricity bill through today i weeped for HOURS lol

its amazing isnt it hunni. hormones playing up i cry at everything espesh tv lol x


----------



## SisterRose

Hey ladies, how's everything going? I finally managed to pick up babys heartbeat with the doppler a few days ago, took 3 weeks to find but well worth it :D

https://www.filefreak.com/files/138135_gyq0p/Shrimpy13+5.wma < a bit long, can hear it at the start though and I'm pretty sure that's it. Baby moves out of the way after a while, then back in to it on and off.

Also, is it possible for me to hear kicks/moving this early with the doppler? I heard some loud bangs on the doppler here and there and today I was playing around with it again, just held it in the place I first found the baby and he/she moved in to the doppler for a second and I heard the heartbeat but mainly I heard LOTS of banging sounds and what sounded like a lot of movement over where the baby was. If that's baby I hear moving, sounds like I've got a really wriggly/kicky baby :D


And Wow, that's a nice bump you've got going there Bumpynchan :)


----------



## bumpynchan

Bekklez said:


> Hey ladies, how's everything going? I finally managed to pick up babys heartbeat with the doppler a few days ago, took 3 weeks to find but well worth it :D
> 
> https://www.filefreak.com/files/138135_gyq0p/Shrimpy13+5.wma < a bit long, can hear it at the start though and I'm pretty sure that's it. Baby moves out of the way after a while, then back in to it on and off.
> 
> Also, is it possible for me to hear kicks/moving this early with the doppler? I heard some loud bangs on the doppler here and there and today I was playing around with it again, just held it in the place I first found the baby and he/she moved in to the doppler for a second and I heard the heartbeat but mainly I heard LOTS of banging sounds and what sounded like a lot of movement over where the baby was. If that's baby I hear moving, sounds like I've got a really wriggly/kicky baby :D
> 
> 
> And Wow, that's a nice bump you've got going there Bumpynchan :)

aww thats great hun i heard my babys heartbeat at 12 weeks and 4 days at my doctors its amazing isnt it. and thank u hun xx


----------



## Carley22

oooo well done on the doppler my OH has the nack apprently i can never find it but as soon as he takes over we get the chug-a-chug-a-chug-a-chug-a-chug of baby its sooooo lovely.... 

dont know about movement but if they're good enough to hear the heartbeat of a pea sized heart im sure it would hear movements no problem....


----------



## Hellodoris

Hey all,

Long time lurker first time poster. My little bundle of joy is due somewhere between 7th and 12th September (my dates make me the 7th my scan date makes me the 12th). Both my OH and I are stupidly excited and terrified at the same time...

Hoping I can join this thread, will be nice to talk to people who are going through the same things as I am as this is my first time and I'm terrified of doing something wrong...

Now does anyone want to guess where my circuit breaker box is.. all the lights are broken in our flat OH is at work and i'm sat in the dark feeling sorry for myself... I've searched in the hall cupboard but no such luck...

C
X


----------



## Hellodoris

Hey all,

Long time lurker first time poster. My little bundle of joy is due somewhere between 7th and 12th September (my dates make me the 7th my scan date makes me the 12th). Both my OH and I are stupidly excited and terrified at the same time...

Hoping I can join this thread, will be nice to talk to people who are going through the same things as I am as this is my first time and I'm terrified of doing something wrong...

Now does anyone want to guess where my circuit breaker box is.. all the lights are broken in our flat OH is at work and i'm sat in the dark feeling sorry for myself... I've searched in the hall cupboard but no such luck...

C
X


----------



## Carley22

ooooooo nice light some candles and chill out (remember to blow them out before he gets home so he feels extra sorry for you lol)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Forgot to say, first baby but second pregnancy :)

Hello Hellodoris! Lots of new faces in here today!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey!

My circuit breaker box is in my front porch xx


----------



## Hellodoris

Thank you! I found it.. but I have to climb to get to it.. and lat time I climbed on something I got such a telling off it's not worth it. OH is on his way home so not long to wait. :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm gutted as my mw appointment isn't for a couple of weeks. She was only free on Monday's and my dh is away next week so I'll be 17 1/2 weeks when we finally get to hear little Fishy's hb. Poo.

Hi to our new ladies!! xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: F&C at least you've got an appt eh?? Hubbys gonna ring the hospital up next week and demand they see me as my MW is a JOKE xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm gutted as my mw appointment isn't for a couple of weeks. She was only free on Monday's and my dh is away next week so I'll be 17 1/2 weeks when we finally get to hear little Fishy's hb. Poo.
> 
> Hi to our new ladies!! xxx

My midwife is only in the surgery on Wednesdays and she was completely booked up till the 31st! So I will also be 17 1/2 weeks before I hear the babys heartbeat :( However my DH will be HOME by then!!!!!!!!!!!! So he will be able to come along :)


----------



## Sayuri

Evening Ladies! could someone move my EDD to 10th September as thats what it said on scan x How is everyone I CANNOT believe I am in the 2nd tri!! happy


----------



## x-amy-x

hey due date buddy!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Sayuri said:


> Evening Ladies! could someone move my EDD to 10th September as thats what it said on scan x How is everyone I CANNOT believe I am in the 2nd tri!! happy

Welcome to second tri!I'm 15 weeks 1 day and my EDD is 5th September? How come yours is 10th?!


----------



## Sayuri

Louise3512uk said:


> Sayuri said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies! could someone move my EDD to 10th September as thats what it said on scan x How is everyone I CANNOT believe I am in the 2nd tri!! happy
> 
> Welcome to second tri!I'm 15 weeks 1 day and my EDD is 5th September? How come yours is 10th?!Click to expand...

Because originally it was the 3rd as they were only looking at my LMP I had my scan on 1st March and they said its probably the 10th September however it could still come between the 3rd and the 10th. I havent changed my ticker I better do it now:blush: I will go by the scan as that seems more accurate:thumbup:


----------



## bumpynchan

hey ladies i am back now x


----------



## Carley22

my OH is making me burgers soooooooooo hungry.........


----------



## becs0375

I have just eaten strawberry angel delight!! I love it!! Can't get enough!!


----------



## Sayuri

Im sitting here with DH scoffing crackers and philadelphia light yum ..oh and watching the Liverpool FC match


----------



## Carley22

becs0375 said:


> I have just eaten strawberry angel delight!! I love it!! Can't get enough!!

you temptress....


----------



## Louise3512uk

becs0375 said:


> I have just eaten strawberry angel delight!! I love it!! Can't get enough!!

Freaky! This is one of my biggest cravings at the moment! Well strawberry and butterscotch flavours! Might have to get me one tomorrow! Want one now though :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

OMG I LOVE angel delight!! Going to have to buy some tomorrow. x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hehe that seemed to start something off Becs!!


----------



## Carley22

its like the creme egg craving we were all having a about 6-7 weeks...... hmmmmmm


----------



## Sayuri

Question.

Is anyone feeling thier baby move? since saturday I have been feeling what I can only describe as a jumpy eye and wiggling. Yesterday bub seemed to be very active! esp when I am sitting down. I spoke to my friend and she said "already a little early?" I KNOW its the baby as I am pretty in tune with my body. has anyone had this yet?


----------



## Louise3512uk

I thought I felt something on Saturday morning as I laid in bed... kind of felt like gentle popping, but eventually put it down to wind as I apparently have an anterior placenta and it's unlikely I'll feel anything till quite late :( I think a lot of it is wishful thinking! (on my part, I mean)

I didn't have the creme egg craving, I had had one a couple of days before and I'd thrown it up by the time you were all talking about it, so was off them!


----------



## Choc1985

OMG i was just gonna say im 15 weeks on wed and iv felt butterflies in my tummy 2nite feels like im nervous or exited. is this the baby movin or is it 2 early this is my 1st baby and im unsure but very exited xx


----------



## Carley22

oh louise.... im sorry.

I was so lucky i didnt have MS at all....


----------



## Carley22

oh louise.... im sorry.

I was so lucky i didnt have MS at all....


----------



## Louise3512uk

Carley, I'm still sick every day without fail! It just won't go away! Never mind, I'm used to it now! I've worked out that being sick at least once a day since 7 weeks pregnant means that I've been sick approx. 56 times so far this pregnancy! Woo!

Choc, could well be! Probably best if someone who knows what they are feeling for answers you, I have no clue as yet!


----------



## becs0375

Sorry ladies!!! I am sure I have enough angel delight for you all!!! Butterscotch is my fav!! I wont even share it with hubby!! Sometimes I layer it up, strawb and choc!!! YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumpynchan

choclate is my fave lol i dont share mine either lol x


----------



## limpetsmum

Evening all 



> Does anyone (first timers) keep thinking OH MY GOD IM GOING TO HAVE BABY..... then get awash with fear, excitement and total disbelief!

 No i keep thinking......are you??? Are you really??? It doesn't quite seem real again now i feel much better :wacko:.


> (remember to blow them out before he gets home so he feels extra sorry for you lol)

 Carley your a bad bad monkey! lol

Aww bless you drazic - i bet you were soo worried hun :hugs: i find that mine hides too - he must know when the doppler is coming haha.



> Just checking out the reusable nappy site you posted up...I was considering using reusable nappies 1st time round but we had no garden and no real way of drying them in winter....that and O was so confused by the many products and how they were used we decided that we would use disposables.
> BUT this time round I am considering maybe buying some although I dont know how OH will cope as he sometimes struggles changing nappies now...

 You can always use a mix of both & still save money hun, i'm going to give it a go - even if it only works out when i'm home :thumbup:

lol aurora - they certainly don't come cheap hun. 

Welcome bumpynchan - you'll find plenty of friends in here hun, jump right in :hugs: This is my 5th pregnancy but 1st baby as i lost the others, it's hard but gets easier with each day bubba stays safe :hugs: oh & what a bump!!! as amy said laying down too - awesome!

I think your all nasty! Angel delight is horrid yuck! I have however just eaten an entire pack of jelly worms & am now on a pack of refresher bars & drumstick lollies :wacko: bubba is giving mummy a bit of a sweet tooth! No wonder i have problems sleeping lol


----------



## Carley22

DRUMSTICK OH MY GOD.............im on my way round now!!!


----------



## bumpynchan

thank u hunnie. i no how hard it is as this is my 4th i lost my other 3 babys. yer its does get easier as the days pass. n thanks i did jus think it looked fat 2 start with but now u hav all said its not i am feeling a lil better now xxxxx


----------



## limpetsmum

> DRUMSTICK OH MY GOD.............im on my way round now!!!

 angie gets the 3 varieties of drumstick lollies out ready! Bring your pj's & we can scoff em in bed watching a cheesy movie :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Apaton, just to say I am rhesus negative and with my first son whenever I had a bleed I had an injection and again straight after his birth. This time round I have an injection at 28 weeks and then when bubba is born!! Nothing to worry about my lovely!!!

Hope all you girls are well....midwife appointment tomorrow and hopefully I will hear bubbas heartbeat!!! Looking forward to it. xx

Oh, at the scan it was 162bpm, and everyone is convinced it will be a girl...so i guess I'll be able to tell you in a few weeks. x


----------



## elmaxie

Morning ladies....

All this talk of angel delight I need to buy more as OH ate our reserve packet and never told me!!

Also does anyone know of any remedies/cure for sinusitis thats safe in pregnancy?? I am surrering REALLY badly today.

I have only had it once before but my god its the worst!

I have taken paracetamol for the pain in my face/teeth and been trying to steam myself over a bowl of water but as soon as I blow my head fills up again:cry:

Any suggestions very welcome.

My OH said I should go to GP but really I dont think there is much point since they would normally recomend drugs:shrug:

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

Morning lovelies!!!!

Another nice day here, so I guess I will be doing my upstairs housework!! Promised my husband I would make him a cake to take into work tomorrow, so thats on my list of things to do!!

I weighed myself last night, looks like I have put on about 3 or 4lbs which I didn't think was bad!! Hopefully it will come off now I have started eating alot more healthier!! I am paranoid that all my hard work of losing 6 stone is going to be wasted!! I am still chunky about a 16-18 but its took lots of hard work and sweat to get here, I know I shouldn't worry too much!!

Whats everyone elses plans today?? xx


----------



## Carley22

Oh Becs.... my plans are soooo miserable work work work work work...........i live for easter ive taken a week off and I CANT WAIT!!! 

Im being really sad and going to london at the weekend to go and see the Xfactor Tour!!! lol


----------



## lauraperrysan

morning ladies, hope we are all ok today and enjoying the sunshine, hope no one has rain today! just thought i'd let you all know i had my gender scan yesterday and im on team blue :blue: :blue: :blue:
was thinking maybe we could put a stalky :blue: :pink: or :yellow: next to our names on the start of this thread so everyone knows what eachother are having? Just an idea.......:kiss:
xxxxxx


----------



## bumpynchan

morning girlie and bumps how are we all 2day? what is everyone up 2 2day anything good xxx


----------



## bumpynchan

fush and chips can u please add me 2 the list due 9th september please x


----------



## LittleAurora

hey I had my midwife appointment this moring and head the babies heat beat for the 1st time!!!! it was amazing! 140!! yay


----------



## bumpynchan

aww thats lovely. when u hear it for the first time isnt it. i heard mine at 12 weeks 4 days at the doctors but wasnt very accurate with beats and things mw friday so hopefully get 2 hear it then. anyone els hav down sydrome test got mine friday x


----------



## Drazic<3

WOE is ME! I have a cold and it SUCKS. 
I also HAVE to have angel delight now - stupid work. :rofl:

16 weeks :happydance: Anyone got any scans/appointments this week?


----------



## becs0375

I am going to stock up on some more angel D!!! How weird that there are alot of us that love it!!!! I told me mate last night and she said she couldnt get enough of it when she was pregnant with her daughter!!!

My cake is baking in the oven and is smells lush!!!!!!!!!!! Just waiting for my eggs to boil as I fancy egg sarnies for lunch!!! Good job I am on my own this afternoon!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

lauraperrysan said:


> morning ladies, hope we are all ok today and enjoying the sunshine, hope no one has rain today! just thought i'd let you all know i had my gender scan yesterday and im on team blue :blue: :blue: :blue:
> was thinking maybe we could put a stalky :blue: :pink: or :yellow: next to our names on the start of this thread so everyone knows what eachother are having? Just an idea.......:kiss:
> xxxxxx

Congratulations on team blue!!!! xx

Well, I shall hopefully have news of what team we are on tomorrow. OH and I have given in and booked a gender and reassurance scan for later this evening!!! We just want to know that everything is still okay and of course whether my son will have a brother or sister. I'm convinced team pink but I could be wrong!!!

watch this space!


----------



## Carley22

Lauraperrysan - I think thats a good idea about putting the teams on our names on the front page and also perhaps peoples real names (where its not obvious!!) - you must be the first person on here to know what team your are on CONGRATULATIONS (and i secretly hope to join you!!) 

Little A - thats brill news bet you're well chuffed.

Drazic - Get better soon babe and i have my MW appt on exactly 16 weeks (just 2 to go eh!!)


----------



## becs0375

My 16 week appointment isn't until 29th March, I will be nearly 17 weeks lol!! My mw only come to the surgery on Mondays!! Bloody pain!! But she is worth the wait as she is lovely!!


----------



## x-amy-x

morning all... how is everyone today?? ive got to walk to the post office but it looks like it might chuck it down!!


----------



## chachadada

Drazic<3 said:


> WOE is ME! I have a cold and it SUCKS.
> I also HAVE to have angel delight now - stupid work. :rofl:
> 
> 16 weeks :happydance: Anyone got any scans/appointments this week?

hey all!

well i got a call and i have been accepted by a caseload midwife s i get 121 care :happydance: she sounds nice, she is coming to meet me at my house tis sunday, do you think i will get to hear my beanies hart beat? i am so anxious :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Carley22

Hopefully you will theres nothing quite like it!! Was amazing the 1st time i heard my bubba...


----------



## chachadada

when did u get to hear yours??? do you think i should ask her before she comes so she can bring her doppler??? xx


----------



## Carley22

chachadada said:


> when did u get to hear yours??? do you think i should ask her before she comes so she can bring her doppler??? xx

We were a bit sneaky and managed to get quite a good doppler on ebay for £21 (after weeks of trying) it came thorough last thursday so i was 12+2 and i was quite lucky i've always found the HB very easily (well my OH does anyway) we used it the night before last and the HB was so strong.... 

Whats this about heart rates deciding gender? hmmmm mine was 144 what does that mean? boy or girl?


----------



## chachadada

ah i sooo need a doppler, i am going to ask her other wise i have to wait till i am 22 weeks cause thats when my next appointment is.


oh carley what doppler have you got?x


----------



## lauraperrysan

Carley22 said:


> Lauraperrysan - I think thats a good idea about putting the teams on our names on the front page and also perhaps peoples real names (where its not obvious!!) - you must be the first person on here to know what team your are on CONGRATULATIONS (and i secretly hope to join you!!)
> 
> Little A - thats brill news bet you're well chuffed.
> 
> Drazic - Get better soon babe and i have my MW appt on exactly 16 weeks (just 2 to go eh!!)

good luck for tomorrow e.w - be sure to update us :)

yea thats a good idea too, let's see what fishnchips says as she started the original thread :) so exciting finding out who's on what team :)
xxx


----------



## Carley22

ekkk so exciting!!


----------



## Rola

Hi everyone!!!
I haven't been on here in a while. I had my dating scan on 04/03/10 and my EDD move from the 16th sept to the 14th sept. So today i'm moving over to 2nd tri, YAY!!!

Hope you're doing well
xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi everyone

I know I'm not supposed to officially move over until tomorrow but I'm fed up of waiting so I'm coming over today :happydance: 

With all this talk of Dopplers I think I might have to buy one. What brands have people got?? 

x


----------



## Carley22

yey you're here whoop


----------



## SisterRose

Rola said:


> I had my dating scan on 04/03/10 and my EDD move from the 16th sept to the 14th sept.

Yay! we're due the same day :D welcome over to second tri!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all, haven't got time to comment properly but just thought I'd say that I'm so exciting to be adding our first stalk to the front page!!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

How are you all today? I'm feeling very sorry for myself today as I have a nasty UTI and Had to go and get antibiotics from the doctor today. I had my 16 week appointment with the midwife yesterday and she didn't do anything except test my urine and blood pressure. She said they won't listen for the heartbeat until 24 weeks, so we were really disappointed! Also I'm getting soooo impatient to find out the gender!! It feels like forever til my 20 week scan (12th April) and we can't afford to go for a private one so we have to wait. Does anyone else feel like this stage is a bit of a weird one where you feel like you are waiting for everything and you're not sure if you are feeling the baby move or not so are desperate for reassurance?! I've felt a few flutters but have convinced myself that it is wind!

xx


----------



## Carley22

Bekklez said:


> Rola said:
> 
> 
> I had my dating scan on 04/03/10 and my EDD move from the 16th sept to the 14th sept.
> 
> Yay! we're due the same day :D welcome over to second tri!Click to expand...

ME TOO!!!!! yey!!


----------



## SisterRose

Carley22 said:


> Bekklez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rola said:
> 
> 
> I had my dating scan on 04/03/10 and my EDD move from the 16th sept to the 14th sept.
> 
> Yay! we're due the same day :D welcome over to second tri!Click to expand...
> 
> ME TOO!!!!! yey!!Click to expand...


Whoops! I didn't notice there, sorry carley. Yay for us September 14th ladies and 14 weeks! :D
xxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

thanks fish and chips xxx


----------



## Carley22

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all today? I'm feeling very sorry for myself today as I have a nasty UTI and Had to go and get antibiotics from the doctor today. I had my 16 week appointment with the midwife yesterday and she didn't do anything except test my urine and blood pressure. She said they won't listen for the heartbeat until 24 weeks, so we were really disappointed! Also I'm getting soooo impatient to find out the gender!! It feels like forever til my 20 week scan (12th April) and we can't afford to go for a private one so we have to wait. Does anyone else feel like this stage is a bit of a weird one where you feel like you are waiting for everything and you're not sure if you are feeling the baby move or not so are desperate for reassurance?! I've felt a few flutters but have convinced myself that it is wind!
> 
> xx


I have had a UTI aswell.... but just like everything else in my pregnancy its symptomless, so the phone call from my GP saying i had one was a bit of a surprise!!! 

I cant afford to go for a private scan either but am patiently waiting until 27th April until mine, :cry: 

I suppose its been a bit easier for us as we have bought a doppler so can reassure ourselves if needs be....

Tell your darling hubby to update his blog because ive not had anything to read for ages.....


----------



## Emzywemzy

Carley22 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all today? I'm feeling very sorry for myself today as I have a nasty UTI and Had to go and get antibiotics from the doctor today. I had my 16 week appointment with the midwife yesterday and she didn't do anything except test my urine and blood pressure. She said they won't listen for the heartbeat until 24 weeks, so we were really disappointed! Also I'm getting soooo impatient to find out the gender!! It feels like forever til my 20 week scan (12th April) and we can't afford to go for a private one so we have to wait. Does anyone else feel like this stage is a bit of a weird one where you feel like you are waiting for everything and you're not sure if you are feeling the baby move or not so are desperate for reassurance?! I've felt a few flutters but have convinced myself that it is wind!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> I have had a UTI aswell.... but just like everything else in my pregnancy its symptomless, so the phone call from my GP saying i had one was a bit of a surprise!!!
> 
> I cant afford to go for a private scan either but am patiently waiting until 27th April until mine, :cry:
> 
> I suppose its been a bit easier for us as we have bought a doppler so can reassure ourselves if needs be....
> 
> Tell your darling hubby to update his blog because ive not had anything to read for ages.....Click to expand...



I wish mine was symptomless! I'm weeing every 5 minutes and have tummy pains boohoo :cry: 

I really want a doppler as well. Matt bought one of those summer fetal listening system things, but it says on the back you cant use it til 21 weeks and although we have tried, we can't hear anything except my tummy rumbling!! It's not a proper doppler though and I think we will have to buy one as I'm getting more and more impatient!

He updated his blog on sunday and the one before that was friday so there should be a couple of entries there for you to read if you haven't seen those ones. He didn't update for ages as we were moving house, but I'll keep nagging him to update it regularly now so you have plenty of reading material! xx


----------



## LittleAurora

Carley22 said:


> Whats this about heart rates deciding gender? hmmmm mine was 144 what does that mean? boy or girl?

I think over 140 means girl!


----------



## Fish&Chips

If any of you ladies don't want to find out the sex of your little-un then let me know and I'll put a little yellow stork by your name. x


----------



## MrsJ08

I've just dragged DH to look at prams! I think he actually enjoyed it in the end, ha ha!

Ladies I had a UTI too a couple of weeks ago and had no symptoms. I had to take antibiotics for three days and it went away. I suspect it may be back again but I'm not sure.


----------



## LittleAurora

put a little yellow one beside me pls and dont use my real name!


----------



## Carley22

you're Aurora to all of us....


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Off to the clinic..what team will we be??? xx


----------



## Cafferine

Teeny Weeny I think girl!

Can I have a yellow stork next to my name please? I don't think I will find out.


----------



## gremma




----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Gremma!

Teeny, I can't wait to find out what team you're on! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

WOw this is getting so exciting now, people finding out the sex of their babies! My gender scan is 6 weeks tomorrow... so far away! I don't even get to see my midwife until the 31st March!

I agree that so far this trimester seems to be made up of waiting! Waiting for MS to go (not happened yet) waiting for bump to appear, waiting to feel movements, waiting for heartbeat! Argh!!

Oh and just to let you know... for pudding I will mostly be having ANGEL DELIGHT!


----------



## LittleAurora

aww i am lactose intolerant so cant have angel delight :(


----------



## x-amy-x

I find out what team i'm on a week on sat :happydance: Not going to be telling people though so stick me on team yellow :D

Having a lovely night with lots of tea, munchies, Jo Frost and one born every minute :D

What's everyone up to tonight? xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Awww sorry to hear that :( I am only so desperate for it because of people talking about it so much on here yesterday! I'm just disappointed it's strawberry flavour not butterscotch :(


----------



## x-amy-x

I could just eat some jelly... dont have any in though and even if i did it'd take AGGGESS to set. Hubby went out and got my 10 packs of fruit salad chewit though yummm


----------



## becs0375

I am now about to make myself some butterscotch angel delight!!! Hopefully it wont take long to set!! YUM YUM!!! 

Hubby is out helping at cadets, just had a shower and now watching crap on tv, looking forward to one born every minute!!!


----------



## elmaxie

God you ladies are infectious!

I had to go to the shop and buy angel delight and they only had butterscotch...luckily as I am allergic to strawberry stuff!
But nom nom nom it was nice!!

I cant believe we are getting the first of the genders already:dohh:Seems like only yesterday I was peeing on a stick in disbelief and now I am impatient for my 20 week scan (STILL no appointment in post today!)

Hopefully my sinuses are clearing up I have been steaming myself as much as possible all day...at about 10:30am my OH came wandering in the door:blush:he had felt bad that I was really feeling crappy and that our wee man was crappy (he has had a cold too) and took holidays to come and look after us today and tomorrow...unfortunately it might mean he has no more hols to take before July but to say I was pleased to see him was an understatment as I am just struggling right now. Struggling with energy, struggling to breathe(which in the case of poo nappies aint a bad thing!) and just struggling to do very much around the house, eat, etc etc except look our wee man who comes first. So OH looked after him and I did a wash, strolled to the shops for AD and lay on the couch pretty much all I have done. Oh and we all had tea together too:thumbup:

Anyways Teeny I think your having a boy!:baby:

be back later to catch up and find out the baby gender!

Emma.xx


----------



## lauraperrysan

ooohhh, jelly, that sounds good :) not a fan of ad tho xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats on team blue laura :hugs:


----------



## lauraperrysan

x-amy-x said:


> Congrats on team blue laura :hugs:

thank you amy, and hope all goes well at ur scan next week, I see ur finding out but keeping it a secret. me and oh thought we might do that but i couldn't, was way to excited lol 
u have made me want jelly now tho lol xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Im not sure ill manage to keep it secret but i hope to! not telling names either :D so i guess we might as well just not find out :rofl: i want to prepare for baby though and bond with it and pick a name for it in the womb etc. But i also want the joy of announcing baby when its born rather than before iykwim? xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats Laura! 12 days until we find out! Can't wait :D


----------



## x-amy-x

eek that makes me 11 days :shock: its going sooo quickly :D though i keep willing my ticker on haha... i wonna be at 24 weeks plzz


----------



## bumpynchan

thanks fish and chips for adding me hun. girlys i am so down xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

whats up bumpy hun xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!

So I just finished searching the internet for a site that will allow me to watch One Born every minute online. I see a lot of you lovely ladies talk about the show and I'd like to see what it's all about...but no site will play for me because I'm not in the UK. Does anyone know of a site that will play the show for me?

xo


----------



## x-amy-x

I dont think you will find anywhere hun? you could try you tube x


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations Laura.

Hope you are feeling better today Emma? Lovely that your DH came home to look after you.

Mamabird - I think You Tube is your only hope if this website doesn't work? 
https://lifebegins.channel4.com/

Grrrrrrrr feeling quite annoyed today, DH has been asked to go on a trip with the school at the end of April and yes you've guessed it - I have my 20 week scan this week. I am loathe to move it but I would rather wait a few days than have him miss it. I'm going to have to call Ultrasound in a bit and grovel for an appointment the week before or after. It's so annoying because it's the first appointment I haven't had to wait around for - they gave it to me at my NT last week. 

x


----------



## Carley22

Anyone spoken to TeenyWeeny about her scan yet?


----------



## MrsJ08

I've managed to change my 20 week scan appointment to May 4th. The receptionist's in the ante-natal clinic are nice and friendly but in Ultrasound they are so miserable! I apologised for having to change the date but she was still completely monotone and dismissive!


----------



## Drazic<3

SO full of a cold. It SUCKS!


----------



## chachadada

aw i hope u feel better drazic! oh and i see you are finding out the sex soon, are you doing that private? how exciting! 


congrats laura!

and mrsj08; the lady in my ultrasound is bloody moany and moody too, it is not nice, when we went for my 12 week she was sat on the phne just chatting away for about 10mins while we stood there, then a lovely midwife came and ticked off my name and told me to relax and wait with a smile. 'YOU JUST CAN'T GET THE STAFF EY LOL'



Hope all you ladies are good xxx
XXXX


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Meant to come on last night to see how TeenyWeeny got on at her scan but there is nothing here:shrug:Has anyone heard from her?? Am I just looking in the wrong place? 

Well I think I might be getting better!:happydance:I slept better (only up 3 times to blow nose/drink water/couch lungs up) and OH got up with wee guy at 7am so I could sleep in.:cloud9:

So am just up and need to find some energy.

Emma.xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Was talking to hubby last night... we're struggling with money at the minute. Looks like i might have to cancel my private scan :-(


----------



## Emzywemzy

x-amy-x said:


> Was talking to hubby last night... we're struggling with money at the minute. Looks like i might have to cancel my private scan :-(

Aw Amy that's a shame :cry: We can't afford to have one either but I REALLY want one!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Drazic<3 said:


> SO full of a cold. It SUCKS!

I hate colds! Feel better soon chick x :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Yea, sucks a bit! I'm due to go for it in 10 days time! well disappointed :(


----------



## LauraLy

WOO HOO!!!!! 14 weeks today for me! HELLO Second Tri!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:

And Hi :hi: to all of the lovely Sept Stars! I haven't been on in a while. Been feeling quite lousy from about week6 until week13 :dohh: ... and work has had me crazy :tease: but I am busy trying to play catch up on all of these pages! Glad to see everyones scans went well...and can't believe some ladies are already finding out the sex...where is time going? :shrug:

I think i saw that everyone had introduced themselves a ways back...so I am Laura 28y/o and DH is Bryon 29y/o. This is our first baby...although we do have 3 furbabies- 2 dogs Lucy and Zoe- and a cat Nougat :wacko:

Well, just wanted to say a quick hello! I hope everyone is doing well and beginning to feel the nausea and sickness wear off as we get through this 2nd tri! 

Oh...and F&C- they moved me up to the 15th of Sept! :thumbup: Would please change my EDD on the front page???? Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## Carley22

15th eh!!! same as Mrs JO8 - im the 14th so whos knows we may pop on the same day!!!


----------



## Blob

Ooooooh this is going so fast not been on this thread for ages....

Amy i like your idea i think thats really nice to keep it to yourself and im not telling people names either :)


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey guys - I'm finally here!!!!! :happydance:

I haven't been on for a while as i've had a VERY stressful few weeks. I'm a trainee teacher and have decided to defer for a year because I was basically demeaned in front of a room full of kids, and then when I got upset about it I was accused of being hormonal and playing the staff off against eachother (by being upset!). My mentor was awful... I'm glad to be out of that place and if i'm honest, I dunno if i'll be going back to teaching at all. 

It was such an awful experience; I cried for most of the day and that night (last friday), I started bleeding fresh blood. By saturday morning it had turned brown, and by sunday it stopped completely. Still, I had a scan on sunday to make sure everything was ok, and bub was fine. My placenta has now moved away from the bottom, but they couldn't find any cause for the bleeding. They said that it was probably a coincidence, but i've put it down to stress. 

I'm so glad i've quit, but now i'm worried about money! We just moved to a bigger house on the 7th, so now i'm looking for a temp job to help pay the bills.... as if anyone will employ me when they see the bump! 

I'm so happy to see everyone over here already - we've made it girls!! F&C can you ove me to the 12th please, and pop a yellow stork next to me as OH says i'm not allowed to find out the gender! 
Hope everyone is well... i'm so glad the sickness has gone away. Anyone feeling bubs move yet? 

Oh, and an introduction... I'm Bekki, 25. I have a 4y/o DD, and I live with her and my fiance, 26 (DD's step-dad). I have a horse, rabbit, mouse and 3 fish. DD wants a dog, but i'm trying to talk her out of it incase I do manage to find work!

:hug: to all, 

Bekki xXx


----------



## lauraperrysan

oh amy, thats such a shame hun :( at least it's only a few more weeks till ur nhs scan to find out xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

I'm not cancelling it just yet, just in case some money crops up. But will have to do so next week if nothings changed. I'm starting to think i might like to stay on team yellow anyway xx


----------



## MrsJ08

LauraLy - as Carley said you are due the same day as me :happydance:

Optical - sorry you have been having such a rough time, I did wonder where you have been. It sounds like you are better off deferring for a year but don't forget the idea completely. I'm sure you could change your mentor if that one wasn't giving you enough support.

Amy - There is an article in April's Prima Baby Magazine (page 16) that you might want to read about private scans. I was quite shocked when I read it.

x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi everyone, sorry about the late post. Scan went well and little bubba is happy and healthy in there. We saw the heartbeat, placenta is fine etc.

Just to announce that we are on team...........:blue:

Here is our little man!!!! You can see his little toes!!!!
It is 100% boy as we saw a great shot of his winky sticking up in the air!!!!
It seems my house will be over run with boys...the OH, my 7yr old son Chance and this little monster!!!

I was convinced it was a girl, so it came as a shock, but I have a beautiful boy on the way instead!!!!

Go team Blue!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

dont buy any pregnancy mags MrsJ what did it say? x


----------



## MrsJ08

Basically it was warning against un-necessary private scans that are not for diagnostic purposes. There are reports that they can cause neurological problems. Obviously it's difficult to make an informed decision without more research, but it made me think twice. x


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations Teeny Weeny - great picture, his little toes are so cute! x


----------



## becs0375

Brilliant news Teeny!!!! Lovely picture too!!


----------



## xemmax

can i join pleaseeeee? finally had my dating scan and my due date is september 13th, yippee! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

MrsJ08 said:


> Basically it was warning against un-necessary private scans that are not for diagnostic purposes. There are reports that they can cause neurological problems. Obviously it's difficult to make an informed decision without more research, but it made me think twice. x

I think that relates to the 4d scans as they concentrate around the babies head for a long period of time. And also, this is people that use them frequently. Basic ultrasound is safe I think hun.


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Drazic, it doesn't specify which type of scans in the article, but that would make sense.


----------



## Mini

Hi Ladies, can i join? I had been watching this thread at the very beginning when it started then I got so sick that even looking at anything related to pregnancy made me want to throw up... still does i'm afraid - luckily (?) I have my trusty bucket beside me (10 weeks and counting now). 

Anyway just to introduce myself I am 33 my OH is 34 this is our first and we are 15 weeks today. We are due on Sept 9 (according to the 12 week scan). I'm based in London.

Unfortunately my life at the moment has been the three 'B' - Bed, Bucket and Bathroom bowl. I am desperately hoping my sickness is going to ease off after 16 weeks (fingers crossed).

Anyway... I hope I can be added.


----------



## Carley22

Mini welcome to the team!! - i cant help with your MS im afraid as i was one of the few lucky ones who didnt have any.... 

TeenyWeeny - AHHHHH CONGRATS what a cute lil man you have in there!! no team pink's yet then!!! 

i cant believe how excited i am about all of the teams coming up - i just cant decide if im going to find out or not..... i have always wanted to know until now and i just dont know if i'd prefer the surprise, especially after watching that lady on one born every minute this week, thought that was really nice to not know....


ARRRGGGGGHHHH DO I? DONT I? DO I? DONT I? DO I? DONT I? ARRRRGHHH


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome xemmax and congrats Teeny Weeny!!! Go team blue! So we've got 2 little boys but no girls yet!

Optical - sorry you've had a crappy time. My little sister is a newly qualified teacher and was training whilst living with us so I know how hard it is at the best of times. You poor thing. I'm sure you'll find some temp work. Permanant might be tricky but you could still do temp work. I'd give you a reference!! lol xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Carley I'm peeing myself with exciting at the thought of finding out! Had better do some more pelvic floor exercises! x


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Teeny weeny! lovely scan pic. :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

opticalillus5 said:


> Hey guys - I'm finally here!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I haven't been on for a while as i've had a VERY stressful few weeks. I'm a trainee teacher and have decided to defer for a year because I was basically demeaned in front of a room full of kids, and then when I got upset about it I was accused of being hormonal and playing the staff off against eachother (by being upset!). My mentor was awful... I'm glad to be out of that place and if i'm honest, I dunno if i'll be going back to teaching at all.
> 
> It was such an awful experience; I cried for most of the day and that night (last friday), I started bleeding fresh blood. By saturday morning it had turned brown, and by sunday it stopped completely. Still, I had a scan on sunday to make sure everything was ok, and bub was fine. My placenta has now moved away from the bottom, but they couldn't find any cause for the bleeding. They said that it was probably a coincidence, but i've put it down to stress.
> 
> I'm so glad i've quit, but now i'm worried about money! We just moved to a bigger house on the 7th, so now i'm looking for a temp job to help pay the bills.... as if anyone will employ me when they see the bump!
> 
> I'm so happy to see everyone over here already - we've made it girls!! F&C can you ove me to the 12th please, and pop a yellow stork next to me as OH says i'm not allowed to find out the gender!
> Hope everyone is well... i'm so glad the sickness has gone away. Anyone feeling bubs move yet?
> 
> Oh, and an introduction... I'm Bekki, 25. I have a 4y/o DD, and I live with her and my fiance, 26 (DD's step-dad). I have a horse, rabbit, mouse and 3 fish. DD wants a dog, but i'm trying to talk her out of it incase I do manage to find work!
> 
> :hug: to all,
> 
> Bekki xXx


Bekki, you could be me!! You might remember that I was a trainee teacher as well for adults. Well I've also decided to defer for a year and I too probably won't be going back, at least not to the university that I was at anyway. It's a bit of a long story but I was signed off sick for a while (whilst my ms was really bad) and was assured it wasn't a problem, but when I got back I had some problems with my placement and uni were being really unsupportive of me. They tried to put me at another placement, which is notoriously bad and it became really stressful, I was constantly worrying and laying awake at night so I took the decision to leave. I just had to put myself and the baby before the course and although it was a hard decision, I know it was the right one. 

I too am looking for temp work and I've registered with a few agencies and am applying left right and centre and although they are not allowed to discriminate against you because you are pregnant, I am sure they do!

Anyway, I'm glad all is ok with your baby and good luck with finding work hun, I'm sure we will find something soon :hugs:

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

congrats Teeny!! what a lovely piccy as well. I'm sooo desperate to find out... less than 4 weeks til 20 week scan now but it feels AAGGGGEESS away!!

xxxx


----------



## Carley22

*******RANT WARNING*******

I wish i could leave work for this pregnancy!! This dragon in my office completely has it in for me (not that anyone else gets on with her here anyway)..... but she's a "job lower" than me (on the ladder of life) and just hates it (me being young and coming into this job - her being here 10 years and not moving up) ...... she makes my life hell. she wont listen to me, she makes really rude comments under her breath about me, and i question her EVERY time but its like talking to a brick wall. i dont know how she does it but she is the thickest skinned bitch i have ever met.... 

Im not one to get stressed but this last week ive started having dreams about how bad it is and i wake up in tears about it all..... im so scared that one day im just going to lose it and tell her exactly what everyone has wanted to say forever because it'll be me out of the door and not her. 

She even had the cheek when i was being sarcastic to one of my friends in here to say "you want a slap?" to me!!!! I replied "yeah, if you think you've got the balls" and i'd have LOVED her to do it, but no such luck.... 

im fiesty at the best of times but this woman is 55 years old and is the only person that has EVER stressed me out this much EVER!!! 

GRRRRRR

rant over xxxxx


----------



## Carley22

now im sat at work crying bloody fantastic!! LOL


----------



## x-amy-x

Do you not have someone you can complain to her about? I had a dragon at my work too... i left shortly after i lost evie. The money wasnt worth the stress xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Carley22 said:


> now im sat at work crying bloody fantastic!! LOL

Aww Carley! :hugs: She sounds like a right jealous old hag!! Can you speak to your manager about her and maybe ask if she can move/you can be moved away from her for a bit? or get your manager to have a stern word with her? What a cow bag! Just tell her to sod off and imagine punching her in the face (although don't actually do it ha ha) HUGS :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

Yeah its all gone through the management before we all complained about her and she was "redeployed" for 10 months - then after investigations there was "insufficient evidence" and she asked to come back in here (told you she was thick skinned) - so unless i get moved theres no solution apart from going off with stress.... and i love my actual job that i dont want to be forced out because of her... it doesnt help that she sits next to me.... 

this sounds awful but its got so bad i imagine her crashing her car on the way home, just so she cant get here tomorrow, i normally wouldnt wish things like that on anyone but if it had to happen to someone id pick her without flinching lol ..

she's gone for the day now, i might call my boss in the morning and have some time off... we'll see.


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw hun if you feel that bad about it, I'd speak to your boss if I were you. I'm sure they'd rather you tell them about it. Hope you get it sorted hun xx


----------



## LittleAurora

I bought he cutest wee bouncer today!! 
here it is!! it comes with a wee cosy toes and vibrates, but im wont be using that function!lol I love it!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P170310_154202.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P170310_1556.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P170310_1543.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P170310_1542.jpg

:)


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww that's lovely! x


----------



## Blob

Carley :hugs: that really sucks i hope you can find a way to get it resolved.

Aurora my DD looooved the vibrate :rofl: Im going to get a bouncer this time, i have a swing chair from Tabs :wacko:


----------



## Drazic<3

:hugs: Carley.

It's too late for me girls, I am dying of cold. :cold:


----------



## MrsJ08

Carley - don't give up babe, go to HR/your manager and complain about her again. Don't forget that being pregnant gives you an awful lot of protection and it's the company's responsibility to make sure your working life is not unnecessarily stressful. It doesn't matter that you have all complained about her before, you can still complain again. I know it's tedious but I would also start making a note in your diary of every instance. This will help the evidence side of things as you can give dates and times. In this kind of situation people tend to say vague things like "it happens all the time" or "the other day she did this". If you can say "yesterday at 12.30 pm xxxx made a threat to slap me" they have the evidence they need and it is then easier to raise it with her. If you have witnesses - even better. At the end of the day her age is irrelevant, she threatened to hit you (whether she meant it or not) that is not acceptable. I know it's probably the last thing you feel like doing but the only way anything will get done is if you kick up a fuss about it. I know this has been going on for a long time because I remember you talking about it at the beginning of 1st Tri when you found out she was coming back. Best of luck x


----------



## stmw

heya everyone, just wanted to say hi as im over on this thread now! Hope your all well! xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

MrsJ08 said:


> Carley - don't give up babe, go to HR/your manager and complain about her again. Don't forget that being pregnant gives you an awful lot of protection and it's the company's responsibility to make sure your working life is not unnecessarily stressful. It doesn't matter that you have all complained about her before, you can still complain again. I know it's tedious but I would also start making a note in your diary of every instance. This will help the evidence side of things as you can give dates and times. In this kind of situation people tend to say vague things like "it happens all the time" or "the other day she did this". If you can say "yesterday at 12.30 pm xxxx made a threat to slap me" they have the evidence they need and it is then easier to raise it with her. If you have witnesses - even better. At the end of the day her age is irrelevant, she threatened to hit you (whether she meant it or not) that is not acceptable. I know it's probably the last thing you feel like doing but the only way anything will get done is if you kick up a fuss about it. I know this has been going on for a long time because I remember you talking about it at the beginning of 1st Tri when you found out she was coming back. Best of luck x

Very good advice :flower:


----------



## limpetsmum

amy - why do you want to be at 24 weeks already hun? (or am i being stoopid & have missed something)

Carley :hugs: deep breath & let it go hun. My dragon is my boss, she hit 40 & decided she's better try for a family......she's having no luck so she takes it out on whoever is pregnant or has children :growlmad:

Fab scan pic teenyweeny :happydance:

I read a similar article on scans in a different magazine, it related to all scans and dopplers too! Causing damamge to early brain cells, the research was carried out on people having to have more regular scans throughout pregnancy compared to the average 2 scans (12 and 20 weeks). When i went for my scan i had to consent for it as i was informed it has a very slim chance of causing harm/damage to the baby but they do recommend you have them. Though it was worth sharing this with you guys :hugs:

Drazic :hugs: to get well soon sweetie.

Aurora - how cute is that rocker! I bought one second hand off here with a vibrate function - it seems weird lol.

Well i bought some pansies & sweet peas today (shamefully as i normally grown them from seed) & have put them in containers in my front garden until the bulbs in them come through - it's nice to have a bit of colour out there now the sun is making the odd appearance!

I've been terribly grumpy the past few days, poor DH is being so patient with me bless him! We had a good old cry last night as it was the 1yr anniversary of loosing our little limpet :cry: i just sat on the sofa stroking my tummy not knowing whether to feel happy or sad! 
My feet are hurting too which isn't helping my mood, and when i say hurting i mean i now have shooting pains going through my heels - it's a struggle to get through the day at work.......i'm debating going to the doctors although he'll probably laugh at me & ask what i expect him to do about it! God help me when i have more baby weight to carry around :nope:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Stmw!! Beautiful pic Teeny! Lovely seat Little A!!

Carley, you poor thing. It sounds like bullying to me which is sack-able so I would start writing down everything she does so that they don't have 'insufficient' evidence next time. What a beast! Look after yourself and your little one.

I had a crappy day today. I had to photocopy loads of stuff for my boss and totally over heated. At the same time he kept demanding stuff from me and then to top it all off I stupidly tried to remove a staple with my teeth and have chipped my front tooth!! Then had to run for my train as everyone just needed 'one more thing'.. gahhhh! Stupid work.

Anyhoo.. my dh got promoted today so we are both over the moon! He'll find out the new salary soon. Fingers crossed it's a sexy one so I don't have to go back to work.. he he! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

limpetsmum.. I wonder if the pain is due to your feet growing? I heard that can happen? I would speak to your Dr if it's hurting, you poor thing. My hips are still giving me grief and it's a nightmare! Lordy, I really am a moaning minnie today! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone :) 

Had parents evening tonight, blimey it makes for a loooooooong day! Hope everyone is ok!
I am an emotional wreck at the moment, I seem to be crying over anything and everything! Sorry to hear about people's various pains and illnesses, and sorry Carley that you're having a rubbish time at work.. although I massively agree that you should make notes of time, place and exact events to use against her.. she can't do that, it's harrassment!


----------



## bumpynchan

hey ladies

hope u and all ur bumpies are great i am having a rough time. been getting really bad pains al day went 2 the docs and they jus fobbed me of again i hav been in tears all day. good thing tho they cheacked the babys heartbeat and was shown 2 be good but i am in so much pain. any advice anyone please mail me or something xxxxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Bumpynchan - I have sent you a PM

Fish&Chips - have you tried sleeping with a pillow between your thighs? My physio recommended it to me for my hip injury and although it took some getting used to it does help a lot. I've been to the physio today and she was also recommending a bump band or maternity belt. Apparently anything that puts pressure around your hips helps create stability and eases the pain. In the house she suggested I tie a dressing gown belt around my hips tightly. Lol! I've got a bump band but didn't have a bump to fill it a few weeks ago, I'm going to try it again tomorrow and see if it will stay in place now. I've been discharged from the physio today because basically she says there is nothing she can do until I've had the baby. Massage and manipulation is not possible, she's told me to do pelvic floor exercises and given me a lower stomach exercise and that's about it. I felt a bit embarrassed telling her I've had pain in my pubic bone and groin but apparently it's because I have something called SPD (Sympysis pubis disfunction) she can't treat it but I have to tell my midwife next time I see her. Talk about pass the parcel!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Grr double post sorry


----------



## Carley22

could it be growing pains in your uterus... i had them really bad a few days ago...??


----------



## Asher

Evening all, just spent forever catching up on the thread! We like to chat!! Good to see a couple of blue babies in the list, how exciting!!! 

F&C can you mark me as a yellow cos I don't think we'll be finding out the gender of the little one! Thanks hun.

I've been at work yesterday and today and am just sooooo tired. Off to bed soon methinks, hopefully be back tomorrow refreshed for a proper catch up!!


----------



## Asher

Evening all, just spent forever catching up on the thread! We like to chat!! Good to see a couple of blue babies in the list, how exciting!!! 

F&C can you mark me as a yellow cos I don't think we'll be finding out the gender of the little one! Thanks hun.

I've been at work yesterday and today and am just sooooo tired. Off to bed soon methinks, hopefully be back tomorrow refreshed for a proper catch up!!


----------



## MamaBird

WOW!! 2 for team Blue already!!! I can't believe how early you ladies can find out! I still have about 4 weeks left until my scan and I'll be 20 weeks. Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## elmaxie

limpetsmum said:


> My feet are hurting too which isn't helping my mood, and when i say hurting i mean i now have shooting pains going through my heels - it's a struggle to get through the day at work.......i'm debating going to the doctors although he'll probably laugh at me & ask what i expect him to do about it! God help me when i have more baby weight to carry around :nope:

I had this with my first pregnancy...do you wear clogs? 

I had a moulded foot shape clog and had to switch to a flat clog then trainers as I too had shooting pains. Also try a cusioned insole as it could help:shrug:Are you wearing support tights/teds yet as I found them fabby also!

I read that during pregnancy our feet flatten and spread....sounds lovely!

Hoping in the next day or two the cold will be out our systems but of course in true "man style" my hubby has announced today he is feeling bunged up....I mean Nathan caught it last Monday, I was suffering by Thursday but nooo he has waited until today to catch it....grrrrrrr:growlmad:he better not pass it back!

So Oh is back to work tomorrow and Nathan is at childminders until 13:30 then my dad is coming for the afternoon as he would have been as I would have been at work so need to be better by Friday when its just me and Nathan:thumbup:

I love the bouncer! I still have all my stuff from Nathan so its just bits and bobs and clothes (if a girl) I need to get....I miss the shopping:blush:

Emma.xx


----------



## x-amy-x

limpetsmum said:


> amy - why do you want to be at 24 weeks already hun? (or am i being stoopid & have missed something)

In brief I lost my last little girl at 21 weeks i went into early labour. They would not do a thing ie, steriods, drugs to stop labour as i was not 'viable' yet. They refused to help me get to viability.

With the bleeding this time, im just wishing the time away til 24 weeks x


----------



## Carley22

oh amy thats not good..... we're all wishing a happy healthy bean this time then xxx


----------



## Asher

Carley22 said:


> oh amy thats not good..... we're all wishing a happy healthy bean this time then xxx

I agree. xx

My morning today has already involved taking Archie to school, and the next job is to take Jack to playgroup and hope he plays nicely and that it's a nice bunch of mums today! If all goes well, I will enjoy a nice cup of tea and some toast with some nice mums. Need to do some shopping and walk the dogs too. Ah well, beats being at work!! 

Hope you are all well this morning ladies! I can't believe I am nearly at 15 weeks! Yay!


----------



## Carley22

Asher said:


> Hope you are all well this morning ladies! I can't believe I am nearly at 15 weeks! Yay!

I know i cant believe it either, it only feels like yesterday when i pee'd on that stick......... and it was like 9 weeks ago... unbelievable...


----------



## x-amy-x

Thanks girls. 15 weeks tomorro and still no 16 week appointment. OH is ringing them up for me today as i just get ratty when they dont help me :lol:

I'm waiting on Caitlyn going to her grandads so i can scrub my house out :happydance: i like a nice clean house smelling of dettol! Im half tempted to put some dettol in an oil burner haha


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!

All my jobs are done and washing outside, so just having a brew and a relax!!! Its another lovely day here, just got to take the dog out in a bit!!

Oh Amy thats awful, sending lots of positive vibes for this time xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

*secretly pokes head around the door and noses into second tri to see what I'll be joining next week!*
I'm literally itching to get over here :rofl:


----------



## Carley22

Mrs_N said:


> *secretly pokes head around the door and noses into second tri to see what I'll be joining next week!*
> I'm literally itching to get over here :rofl:

not long now!!!! xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Girls - if anyone comes near you with the cold virus - shoot on site - husbands, friends, family, whoever. Headshots I am afraid. YOU WILL THANK ME IN THE LONG RUN! I am like heated death, I am dreading walking down to the midwife appointment.

:rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

Just make sure you cough, sneeze and splutter enough to infect everyone else... they deserve to feel your pain :lol: hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Well ive gone and done it. Ive cancelled my private scan. I just cant warrant having it at all. We're really struggling for money and Caitlyn will need some new clothes soon. Caitlyn comes first i'm afraid!

That said, I'm now debating on whether I want to find out the sex at all. After watching so many births on TV i'm starting to think it might be nice not to know although im pretty sure i know what it is already! Also, since losing Evie, i've kinda changed a fair bit on my outlook on pregnancy. It doesnt matter to me what I have, as long as its healthy.

But another part of me is thinking, well if i find out the sex, i can plan in advance and buy its clothes in the sale etc.

What do you girls think? xx


----------



## becs0375

Oh that sounds awful Drazic, really hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Amy, I think you have got to do what is right for you hun. I'm sorry you had to cancel the scan but it gives you time to think about what you want to do before the 20 week scan. Personally, we are not patient people and we want to know and be a little prepared, but that is just us! If you can decide just don't find out and maybe save a little so you could have a private scan after the 20 weeker if you wanted too? 

Oh Becs it really sucks! I can cope with being pregnant but being pregnant and full of a cold SUCKS! I look like RUBBISH! But have tried to make myself look at least a little human for my midwife appointment at 1pm. Will let you know how it goes. Nervous!


----------



## Boony

amy at your 20 week scan if your still undecided ask them to write it down and put it in a sealed envelope then when you decide you have the choice even if you still dont have the money for a private scan.


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Amy I just read re wanting to be 24 weeks.:hugs:

As for your private scan I am feeling kinda like you. Can I justify the money on it? I havent booked one yet and it cost us £120 for our last 3D sexing scan. Money that is better spent on Nathan or new bubba. SO we have just avoided talking about it really. That said I get regular growth scans so will see my baby every 3 or 4 weeks.

BUT on the gender side of things I am so with you there on finding out and buying their stuff in the sales as thats what I did with Nathan and saved loads! 

BUT at the end of the day its really down to you and your partner and only you guys can decide. I assume if you want to know the sex you get a 20 week scan and the chance to find out??

Drazic I am over the cold hill and slowly getting back to human. I woke up with just a bit of a snotty nose, no cough (yet!) and not to bad a headache/sinus pain. Hope your going ot be on the mend soon too!

That said I am off work again today as I just really dont want to have to face it still feeling grotty....but later will have to face calling the sister and speaking to her. ALthough getting through to a human in our department was a struggle so its been voicemessages all week being left so she wont be happy. But I amsick and not wanting to have to call every frickin hour to try get her!!

Better get dressed as my dad is coming over to help with Nathan today and I have done exactly hee haw in the house....oh well:coffee:

Emma.xx


----------



## x-amy-x

I found out with caitlyn, i was desperate too! But like i say, having evie changed my out look on pregnancy really. Will see how i feel at the 20 week scan. If im not too bothered about finding out... im not going to iykwim? I want it to be an exciting time. 

Im sure i will change my mind when the day comes and ill be desperate to know! haha. 

If i dont find out, it'll be january the next half price next sale so im thinkin for the money side of things it will be better for me to find out but we'll see! I just dont know :lol: Ive always been one to want to find out and for a bit with this pregnancy i was desperate to know! I'm pretty sure its a boy though, he had a willy on his 12 week scan haha


----------



## Carley22

im with you on this Amy i just dont know what to do either - tis killing me.... i want to be able to be organised but then as you said i see tings on TV about birth and like the surprises..... 

and one of the girls at work says it gives you more incentive to push the baby out if you are dying to know what it is....


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Afternoon ladies..
well, after convincing myself I was going to start eating sensibly I have just polished off 2 large double choc cookies!!!!!
I try and convince myself that my little man loves chocolate!!! lol
xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Carley22 said:


> im with you on this Amy i just dont know what to do either - tis killing me.... i want to be able to be organised but then as you said i see tings on TV about birth and like the surprises.....
> 
> and one of the girls at work says it gives you more incentive to push the baby out if you are dying to know what it is....


the thing for me is, i have absolutely no preference on gender what so ever. when i was pregnant with caitlyn i wanted a little girl and i was dying to know. I got my little girl!

Now i just dont mind which gender it is at all! i think i might jus keep it a surprise and put money away every week to buy the clothes. And i can take my new baby out when its born to buy some flavoured clothing :D


----------



## Boony

My doppler has just been delivered. I cant wait for hubby to get home so we can use it together!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Carley and Amy - go on stay on team :yellow: like me :hugs: It was so nice on "One Born Every Minute" on Tuesday when they didn't know the sex and the husband was the one to tell her. I burst into tears, especially when the midwife said it makes it all extra special.


----------



## Carley22

:yellow:yeah i might do...... i may do what someone said earlier and get them to put the gender in an envelope so should it be overwhelming i can know if i want.... 

but for now team yellow i think............... :yellow:


----------



## x-amy-x

yeah id love for hubby to be able to announce it to me :D though he'd probably spoil the moment and anounce 'hes got a willy' rather than its a boy :rofl:


----------



## Carley22

yeah mine would probably be like that too..... lol :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

I'm debating whether or not to change my ticker..i quite like the excitement of 'oooo ive moved up a box' but there isnt any boxes in my ticker haha


----------



## Drazic<3

Im back girls, crawled down to the doctors. Was worth every second! She found the heartbeat and told me to get my phone out and record it. Vid is on my journal if anyone wants to see. Just need to concentrate on feeling better for my scan now. 

You are all so patient. I have to know!


----------



## Carley22

awww ive been like that since day 1 but this week im having a funny week about not knowing so im going to stick with my guns for now and stay team yellow and then probably ruin it all on the day.....


----------



## chachadada

Drazic<3 said:


> Girls - if anyone comes near you with the cold virus - shoot on site - husbands, friends, family, whoever. Headshots I am afraid. YOU WILL THANK ME IN THE LONG RUN! I am like heated death, I am dreading walking down to the midwife appointment.
> 
> :rofl:

:haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that really made me laugh babe.


----------



## x-amy-x

ee.. just had a play on my doppler. Beany kicks the shit out of it now :rofl: and dodges, i have to chase him round with it!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just to say to first time Mums, that i stayed on team yellow the first time round and the surprise was lovely....well worth waiting for.  It really did make it special so maybe this might help you make up your minds!!!

However, this time round after TTC for so long and then the operation and fertility drugs I was desperate to know so that I can really bond with him as he was so wished for. It was a surprise to fall pregnant in the first place so I felt all 'surprised' out!!! lol

My son can bond with him too as he knows its a little brother and he talks to him and says 'when HE grows up....', I think its lovely.

But I am impatient to know what team all you ladies are on!!!! lol xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

MrsJ08 said:


> Bumpynchan - I have sent you a PM
> 
> Fish&Chips - have you tried sleeping with a pillow between your thighs? My physio recommended it to me for my hip injury and although it took some getting used to it does help a lot. I've been to the physio today and she was also recommending a bump band or maternity belt. Apparently anything that puts pressure around your hips helps create stability and eases the pain. In the house she suggested I tie a dressing gown belt around my hips tightly. Lol! I've got a bump band but didn't have a bump to fill it a few weeks ago, I'm going to try it again tomorrow and see if it will stay in place now. I've been discharged from the physio today because basically she says there is nothing she can do until I've had the baby. Massage and manipulation is not possible, she's told me to do pelvic floor exercises and given me a lower stomach exercise and that's about it. I felt a bit embarrassed telling her I've had pain in my pubic bone and groin but apparently it's because I have something called SPD (Sympysis pubis disfunction) she can't treat it but I have to tell my midwife next time I see her. Talk about pass the parcel!!!

Thanks hun I might give that a go. I might even splash out and get a pregnancy pillow as you can wrap yourself up in those apparently. I wondered if I had SPD. I'm having my '16 week' appointment in a week and a half so I'll speak to her then about it. Thanks again. :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

x-amy-x said:


> limpetsmum said:
> 
> 
> amy - why do you want to be at 24 weeks already hun? (or am i being stoopid & have missed something)
> 
> In brief I lost my last little girl at 21 weeks i went into early labour. They would not do a thing ie, steriods, drugs to stop labour as i was not 'viable' yet. They refused to help me get to viability.
> 
> With the bleeding this time, im just wishing the time away til 24 weeks xClick to expand...

My goodness, that must have been awful. No wonder you're wishing the weeks away. x


----------



## becs0375

My hips are playing me up at night, just cant get comfy!! I am thinking of getting one of those pillows, I do sleep with a pillow between my knees, it does help, but then I get all hot and sweaty lol!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

x-amy-x said:


> Thanks girls. 15 weeks tomorro and still no 16 week appointment. OH is ringing them up for me today as i just get ratty when they dont help me :lol:
> 
> I'm waiting on Caitlyn going to her grandads so i can scrub my house out :happydance: i like a nice clean house smelling of dettol! Im half tempted to put some dettol in an oil burner haha

Don't you have to make that appointment yourself? Our mw forgot to tell us this so we were waiting but then a friend told us that it was up to us to arrange. x


----------



## x-amy-x

Yep, i do F&C have been trying to for 3 weeks now! finally got it though... hubby gave them a kick! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Drazic you poor thing! Are you still really suffering?

Amy, we want to find out so we can plan and choose a name but I agree it would be nice to wait. I'm just too impatient!


----------



## x-amy-x

We've chosen both names anyway. So ultimately, we'd be finding out just so we could buy clothes in the sale! I dont want to tell people what we're having til its born anyway. 

I wonder why im not feeling so impatient this time!


----------



## becs0375

We want to find out as its taken 6 years to get this far and we are just too impatient lol!


----------



## LittleAurora

I want to find out as well, but only if its a girl. If its a boy I can wait untill its born lol!


----------



## Boony

LittleAurora said:


> I want to find out as well, but only if its a girl. If its a boy I can wait untill its born lol!

me too! If its a girl i have loads more things i need to buy if its a boy i have everything from my son lol


----------



## Drazic<3

Fish I feel awful hunny, it sucks! I have one of those pregnancy pillows and they are great :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone :)
I really really really really want to know NOW if it's a boy or a girl.... however I watched this weeks one born every minute last night and it brought a tear to my eye when the dad told her it was a baby girl! It made me think how lovely it would be to have a surprise..... I just don't think I can wait! I think that if I wasn't so convinced that it's a girl I would probably wait... but because I have a feeling, I feel like I need to know.. iykwim!!?

I feel like I'm in a black hole at the moment..got 2 weeks till I see the midwife for my '16' week appointment, still got 6 weeks to go until my '20' week scan, I just feel like I'm having a 'calm' time of nothing much!!

Plus loads of people at work keep commenting on the fact that I have no bump yet :( Every time I think to myself that I see a difference, people seem to make a comment about there being nothing there yet :( I want a bump! Although one person today did say that it looks slightly more rounded than last week :) Is anyone else in this position? I swear I see a bump but no-one else sees it!!!! :(


----------



## limpetsmum

> I had this with my first pregnancy...do you wear clogs?
> I had a moulded foot shape clog and had to switch to a flat clog then trainers as I too had shooting pains. Also try a cusioned insole as it could help Are you wearing support tights/teds yet as I found them fabby also!

 Oooh thanks Emma, no i stopped wearing the naff clogs they provide a year ago as they were dreadful for my feet. I have a geeky looking pair of comfy clarks hence my surprise when i had these pains start. I took my crocs in today (as my manager is off heehee) just to try them & i could actually walk to the car tonight without a limp! My guess is i'm going to have to invest another £50 in some gel sole shoes to get me through the pregnancy.
Never though of wearing teds.......i'll dig my few pairs i have out :haha: although i do wear padded socks which helped a little. Aaaaah the things we put ourselves through eh!



> In brief I lost my last little girl at 21 weeks i went into early labour. They would not do a thing ie, steriods, drugs to stop labour as i was not 'viable' yet. They refused to help me get to viability.
> With the bleeding this time, im just wishing the time away til 24 weeks x

Oh sweetheart i didn't realise - i'm so sorry! That must have been terrible! :hugs: I can understand your anxiety hun, keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx On your scan dilemma, i can see what you mean fro planning but for me i think it's the excitement of finding out that will see me through labour. Oh and i know what you mean about not caring & just wanting a healthy bubba - same here!

Louise 3512uk i kinda feel like nothing much is happening too (work food & bed lol). My bump seems more apparent from my angle than it does when i look in the mirror to see how everyone else would, do you find yourself squeezing into too tight t-shirts to make it more noticeable......i do :blush:.

I had a crappy day at work today, woke up tired despite the early night last night. I've had back ance & bump ache all day - almost like period type pains :nope: i think it's a mix of constipation and baby! Although my colleague who works part time with us and part time as a health visitor said it's not unusual to have growing pains about now. I have to say i'm not liking it much! I wanna go back to the begninning of the week when i felt 'blooming'


----------



## Louise3512uk

I do find myself putting on tshirts that are a bit more on the snug side! I think that's why I had a comment today! ALthough I think that was mainly because I complained to her that everyone said I had no bump!
I've been having some stretchy days, so something must be happening.. i'm starting to wonder If I have imagined everything up to now! Especially when I see some people's 15/16 week bumps on here!


----------



## limpetsmum

Aww bless ya hun, bubba will grow at it's own steady pace. I'm sure we will all get to term & wish we weren't so eager to get our bumps lol.

DH is visiting his parents tonight so i'm home alone & a little bored! (with the exeption of the cat who is all willing to play or at least type on the kepboard!). What to do ladies? I'm gonna pop out in a mo to get some dinner, DH gave me some 'dinner money' last night so i didn't have to cook for myself :haha: so sweet hehe


----------



## Fish&Chips

x-amy-x said:


> Yep, i do F&C have been trying to for 3 weeks now! finally got it though... hubby gave them a kick! x

That's crazy! And I thought ours was being a bit rubbish!


----------



## elmaxie

MORNING!!!

Well I finally feel human again. No cough, snotty nose just a bit of ear popping left!:happydance: I even slept for a whole 4 hours in a row as we stupidly went to bed at midnight only for Nathan to wake at 4am for a bit then eventually get up at 7am.:dohh:

Its my 3 year togetherness anniversary today and OH is working until 10pm (from 08:30am) so its a romatic day or me and Nathan:haha:

Hoping my scan appointment arrives today as I am getting VERY impatient!!

See mw next Wednesday for bloods and hopefully she might whip her doppler out and see if she can hear baby??:blush:

I have been feeling very non pregnant lately and must :blush:admit I am a bit concerned if everything is ok. I havent felt any movements that I know about...but then they were light before and not exactly regular. That and me not being well and sneezing and coughing baby is probably scared to move!

Ooooh limpets what did you buy with your "dinner money":thumbup:

I am going out shopping later for my wee man as I need to get stuff for 12-18 months before I forget and he is suddenly 1:dohh:

Right off to change the stentch of dead cattle that is his nappy!

Catch up later and hope you are all well!

Emma.xx


----------



## LittleAurora

16 weeks! wow I cant beleive it!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Morning

Emma I hope your scan appointment comes today. I am still waiting for the result of my NT blood test to arrive :cry: I'm feeling positive because the midwife said she would call if there was a problem, if there isn't they send it out in the post but I wish it would hurry up.

Well I managed to get another bargain last night from an advert on Netmums. I bought this rocker from Mamas and Papas. It's in perfect condition and only 4 months old. The very cute baby it belonged to had grown out of it really quickly. I'd never pay £85 for one but I'm more than happy to pay £25!
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-wave-rocking-cradle-millie-boris/459145300/type-i/

Last night my Dad offered to buy my pram/pushchair. It was a bit unexpected but I'm really happy about it. I'm going to try and get an ex-display or perhaps a second hand one if it's in good condition to save a few £'s.

Hope everyone has a nice day. DH is not at work today so I'm hoping we will have a nice relaxed day together and the sun will continue to shine.
x


----------



## elmaxie

Wow what a bargain! I must say £85 for a bouncer....gosh!!:blush:

I got mine for last pregnancy for £5 off ebay as a pick up only in my local town. Was in a good condition and just gonna dig it out and wash it again for new baby. It was a fisher price kick and play or something:shrug:

God I love a bargain!!

So nice your dad wants to buy your pram. Mine did too and had in his head it was going to cost him about £400 and the one we wanted with all the cosy toes, newborn huggers etc etc came to £240. So not too bad really.
Dads are the best!:cloud9:

Well its bloody windy here today so am gonna take Nathan away to the local country park and hope to see my old horse riding instructor out on a hack. Sad I know but I miss it so much:cry:Only a year until I can get back in the saddle:haha:

Right better go get sorted before mister wakes up!

Happy 16 weeks!!

Emma.xx


----------



## babycakes76

:wave:

Good morning to you all, hope you are all well and brewing nicely


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, 
i've decided to move over to 2nd tri a little early - the majority of the first tri posts have become irrelevant to me, hope you don't mind! 
i don't think I've 'met' most of you because for most of first tri I thought we had an october baby!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey! :)


----------



## x-amy-x

ooo.... 15 weeks today, just remembered!


----------



## Carley22

Drazic <3 - YOU WERE RIGHT - damn colds are horrid, it came on last night and ive had to take today off. i shouldve taken your advice and killed him....


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Little A! Mrs J, I waited and waited for my blood test results. A pregnant friend has since told me that I'll get them at my next mw appointment which is in a week and a halves time.. only 5 1/2 weeks after they took them! I guess it's another thing she forgot to tell us. Grr. I'm hoping that if there was anything serious they would have called me?


----------



## x-amy-x

Yeah, they would (should) have called. You can always ring up your drs surgery? They should have your results xx


----------



## Carley22

day time tv sucks........


----------



## x-amy-x

i need to hoover up... but meh. It doesnt sound very appealing to me right now :lol:

My mam and dad are coming over for dinner then watching caitlyn while we go see Alice in wonderland. So i kinda need to hoover up before they come!


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!

Sorry I have been trying to follow the thread the last few days but I too have been sick with a cold. It started last Saturday...the day my March Break vacation started...just my luck. My chest is still congested and I am coughing a bit...but I think the worst is over.

Anyway, I am looking for some opinions this morning. DH and I went out looking at strollers (prams) yesterday and we have concluded we have no idea what to buy. What do you ladies think? What's best? A car seat/stroller combo? Or convertible car seat and seperate stroller? What have you ladies bought?
Thanks!

xo


----------



## x-amy-x

Icandy Cherry :D


----------



## Carley22

havent bought anything yet mamabird but wanting a "travel system" combo thingy...


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks fish&chips, the MW said they phone if there is a problem and write if there isn't and it should take about a week (I'm assuming that's a working week) so if I haven't heard anything by Monday I'll chase the screening co-ordinator

Mamabird - ah prams and pushchairs such a nightmare. A few of us have been contributing to this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/294869-really-need-help-choosing-pram.html it might help. Icandy Apple is top of my list at the moment.

x


----------



## Boony

i have the icandy apple special edition. 

I wanted a travel system that also had a carrycot attachment so on long trips out baby would be able to lie flat (babies can only be in car seats for up to 2 hours at a time).


----------



## Drazic<3

Carley22 said:


> Drazic <3 - YOU WERE RIGHT - damn colds are horrid, it came on last night and ive had to take today off. i shouldve taken your advice and killed him....

Ahh, :hugs: - It sucks doesn't it? I am off AGAIN today, I just can't shake it. Plus, my sciatica is going off today because of all the laying around. :growlmad: On the plus side, by the time our kids are here we might be beginning to feel better.

As for prams, we are getting the Oyster travel system with the britax car seat. Honestly, I prefered it to the icandy, and it's like £500 cheaper and which best buy. Hopefully, all being well at the 20 week scan we will be ordering after :)


----------



## Brownsie

Hey Everyone!!!

We are so chatty, had to catch up on it all!!!

:hugs: to all newbies!!!

We are getting the Mothercare 'Spin' Mum is paying for it for us. 

Had my 16 week MW Appointment today i'm A Reh Neg, so need the injections :dohh: Heard baby as well, and pleased that it confirms what I am listening to on my doppler.

x x


----------



## x-amy-x

Drazic<3 said:


> Carley22 said:
> 
> 
> Drazic <3 - YOU WERE RIGHT - damn colds are horrid, it came on last night and ive had to take today off. i shouldve taken your advice and killed him....
> 
> Ahh, :hugs: - It sucks doesn't it? I am off AGAIN today, I just can't shake it. Plus, my sciatica is going off today because of all the laying around. :growlmad: On the plus side, by the time our kids are here we might be beginning to feel better.
> 
> As for prams, we are getting the Oyster travel system with the britax car seat. Honestly, I prefered it to the icandy, and it's like £500 cheaper and which best buy. Hopefully, all being well at the 20 week scan we will be ordering after :)Click to expand...

theres no way its 500 cheaper than the icandy cherry. it only costs about £270 lol


----------



## x-amy-x

Mmm... im eating easter egg again!


----------



## Becky10

Hi guys, 

Haven't been able to keep up with this thread since losing internet connection at home.

Sooooo excited that I finally have my "12wk" scan tomorrow at 8.30am at 12+5wks. It's been 9 loooooong weeks!

Can't wait to stop hiding the bump/bloat at work and finally tell them all that I am off again in September! Ha ha!

P.S I have a Hauck Infinity pushchair and want to buy the carrycot attachment for this one as it is great and only £130 new on Ebay for the whole lot. I think they have car seat attachments too, but we use our Recaro which was a WHICH winner for safest seat when we bought it in 2008.


----------



## becs0375

Drazic<3 said:


> Carley22 said:
> 
> 
> Drazic <3 - YOU WERE RIGHT - damn colds are horrid, it came on last night and ive had to take today off. i shouldve taken your advice and killed him....
> 
> Ahh, :hugs: - It sucks doesn't it? I am off AGAIN today, I just can't shake it. Plus, my sciatica is going off today because of all the laying around. :growlmad: On the plus side, by the time our kids are here we might be beginning to feel better.
> 
> As for prams, we are getting the Oyster travel system with the britax car seat. Honestly, I prefered it to the icandy, and it's like £500 cheaper and which best buy. Hopefully, all being well at the 20 week scan we will be ordering after :)Click to expand...

That looks really nice, I would get one its just the wheels dont look too all terrain, we have a dog and the icandy apple looks better for off roading lol!!


----------



## Drazic<3

x-amy-x said:


> theres no way its 500 cheaper than the icandy cherry. it only costs about £270 lol

Lol, my MIL is queen pushchair and she told me the travel system was £900?! whereas it's only £450 for the Oyster travel system. I would not be suprised if she is talking bollocks though! Though, she did just say icandy, she is probably looking at the most super one. 

Becs - I was worried about the wheels, but the woman who we spoke to at the buggy place said they are great for beaches and parks ect (vital for us as we live by the sea!) and are replaceable. She actually talked me out of a more expensive pushchair for that reason so I think she knew her stuff :)


----------



## MrsJ08

The list price for the Icandy Apple is £369.99 for the stroller, £139.99 for the carrycot and £49.99 for the flavour pack. Most retailers seem to do package deals and I've had quotes from £550-£650, we've also been looking at secondhand ones. 

Drazic - I looked at the Oyster and I really like it especially in the new "Black Pearl" colourway. Shop around though as I've seen the stroller and carry cot on-line for £399 in the other colours. The thing that put me off was how low down the carrycot is. It's just a personal thing, and I don't like the Bugaboo for the same reason. In an ideal world, if I had the room I'd have a Silver Cross Balmoral! I think I'm a traditonalist at heart. Lol!!


----------



## Cafferine

I bought a Pliko Polka Pramette Mamas and Papas with car seat, parasole, rain cover, foot muff. I got it off ebay for 150 pound. I also got the car seat base with it but it wasn't compatible with my car so we sold it on ebay for 65 pound so really we bought it all for 85 pound. xx


----------



## Carley22

ive always wanted a silver cross pram so hopefully we'll find the perfect one at the baby show


----------



## x-amy-x

Drazic<3 said:


> x-amy-x said:
> 
> 
> theres no way its 500 cheaper than the icandy cherry. it only costs about £270 lol
> 
> Lol, my MIL is queen pushchair and she told me the travel system was £900?! whereas it's only £450 for the Oyster travel system. I would not be suprised if she is talking bollocks though! Though, she did just say icandy, she is probably looking at the most super one.
> 
> Becs - I was worried about the wheels, but the woman who we spoke to at the buggy place said they are great for beaches and parks ect (vital for us as we live by the sea!) and are replaceable. She actually talked me out of a more expensive pushchair for that reason so I think she knew her stuff :)Click to expand...

thats probably for the peach hun. cherry is the cheapest one, apple a bit more.. peach is the newest and most expensive xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Laides! 

I'm getting a cold too... bugger :( hope ur all feeling better soon! 

Emzy - I've been applying for sooo many jobs. I've had calls back for a few of them; as soon as I mention i'm pregnant then the job is suddenly not suitable for one reason or another - It's a joke. Hope ur having more success than me hun! :hugs:

F&C - thenks so much for updating the front page for me... with the way things are going I might need ur reference! lol. 

TeenyWeeny - LOVE your scan pic - your little man is GORGEOUS. 

I like the idea of OH telling me the sex of our baby, although I haven't been watching the 'One born...' as, if i'm honest, i'm petrified at the idea of giving birth and I daren't watch it. With my DD I was induced via IV (sp was bedbound and contractions came on quickly and v.strong). Plus, her back was to my back until the very last minute. I had pethedine and an epidural, and threw up lots immediately after giving birth. So, I don't like the idea of pain, but because of that don't like the idea of having drugs! 

I wanna feel bubs move NOW. Every night I lay with my hands on my tummy (as if that's gonna help..) and wish lol. I've got the angelsounds doppler and it's fantastic, but i wanna feel movement! 

xXx


----------



## Drazic<3

Trust her to look at the newest and most expensive! 

I think I am feeling baby move. I have felt a flutter for all day on and off. Would that be too long to feel baby? Maybe I have broken my stomach?!


----------



## MamaBird

Well thanks for all your input ladies! I have been looking up the brands you named...but unfortunately a lot of them are UK brands that I can't find here in Ontario. I guess I'll just have to keep up my research!


----------



## BeanOnTheWay

Hi everyone! I've finally moved over to 2nd Tri! Good to see you all here!


----------



## Carley22

Welcome...


----------



## Carley22

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ill


----------



## Brownsie

Bless all you ill people!!! Hope you get better soon!!! x x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well ladies, I've caved in and booked a private scan for tomorrow morning! I sold my Nintendo DS and games as I don't play on it anymore and so I thought sod it and booked one with the money I made. I spoke to the lady on the phone and she sounded lovely and was cautiously optimistic that she'd be able to tell us the sex too! She said that of course it's not always possible at this stage, but she'll have a good look. I'd love to know, but to be honest It'll just be enough to see little beanie again, seeing as the sonographer at my 12 week was so crap and I only got to see the screen for about 30 seconds. So HOPEFULLY tomorrow we'll know which team we are on! :blue: :pink: Whoop! I can't wait to see baby again! 


Optical- I know the feeling. I've spoken to people on the phone and then when I mention I'm pregnant, they come up with some reason why it's not suitable or it's not available any more. It's so crap as they are not allowed to discriminate, but they blatantly do. Problem is, it's so hard to prove! Fortunately the agencies I'm registered with are on my side and are pushing for work for me, so fingers crossed we'll get something soon.

xx


----------



## Brownsie

Good Luck Emzy!!!

Hope you find out! I cant wait...... x x x


----------



## Asher

Yay Emzy fab news on the scan, will be great to know whether another little one is a pink or a blue!!

Sorry to all you ladies feeling poorly, feel better soon!


----------



## becs0375

Drazic<3 said:


> x-amy-x said:
> 
> 
> theres no way its 500 cheaper than the icandy cherry. it only costs about £270 lol
> 
> Lol, my MIL is queen pushchair and she told me the travel system was £900?! whereas it's only £450 for the Oyster travel system. I would not be suprised if she is talking bollocks though! Though, she did just say icandy, she is probably looking at the most super one.
> 
> Becs - I was worried about the wheels, but the woman who we spoke to at the buggy place said they are great for beaches and parks ect (vital for us as we live by the sea!) and are replaceable. She actually talked me out of a more expensive pushchair for that reason so I think she knew her stuff :)Click to expand...

Where are you getting it from Drazic?? Think I need to go and have a test push haha!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> That and me not being well and sneezing and coughing baby is probably scared to move!

 :lmao:



> Ooooh limpets what did you buy with your "dinner money"

 I bought chicken kebab meat & chips from my favourite award winning local :thumbup: it was super yummy!

Oooh very nice rocker MrsJ08! My parents have bought my travel system, they got it (found by me) off ebay, it had only been used a handful of times so it's virtually brand new & had tons of extras - works out much cheaper & there are so many out there with little use.

MamaBird my parents bought me a Jane travel system (it's a spanish brand - bloomin hard to locate over here!!!) - the Nomad chassis with Matrix car seat combo (you can choose your frame & car seat etc) i like it because it's the only car seat in production that as well as sitting up, also lie's completely flat for long journeys/shopping trips hehe (our families live other ends of the country - we're in the middle lol). I got the limited edition cherry colour - a fab red & green reversible combo - love it love it love it!!!!!

Brownsie - i have a friend selling her mothercare spin as she didn't like it. Only used it twice if your interested?

opticalillus5 - i fear giving birth too, i'm planning as far as getting to the hospital then it's over to someone else :haha: i have a terribly low pain threshold. I wanted an epidural as i fear something going wrong & me needing a c-section, if i didn't have an epidural already in place by this stage they would give me a general anaestetic (like the woman from one born every minute this week) and that would just devastate me.......either parent not being there when bubba comes out into the world! But then my Mom swears that the epidural she had when she had me was what triggered her sciatica :nope: oh the dilemma!
Apart from mt nightmare happening to someone else on the show it's really quite a good programme to watch, i find myself chuckling away at it every week.

Aww Carley :hugs: hope your feeling better soon hunny xxx

Well i've been baking cakes again all evening heehee, strawberry cream cupcakes & lemon buttercream sponge. We're going for dinner at our friends & i offered to take dessert :happydance:
Looking forward to tomorrow, i get my hair done at 9am (stoopid bloody time to be out of bed but still) then a makeover at Urban Decay then onto our friends, staying at in-laws tomorrow night ready for dinner with them sunday before they go over to Ireland for a few months then back home again. Phew!


----------



## Asher

Limpetsmum we had a Jane Powertrack 3 wheeler with matrix system 6 years ago and it was fab. The car seat is in the loft and the pushchair is still going strong. I love it for my dog walking and stuff. It's so easy to push. I am looking around for a replacement now, as although I have a BebeConfort Loola with all the extra for Jack (and new baby!), but the Jane is the business!! I love the colour you've chosen too.

Saturday morning and the kids are fighting already. Hmm a long day ahead methinks.


----------



## Drazic<3

Becs - You know how I mentioned my MIL has put herself in charge of pushchairs? The shop is where she lives in Milton Keynes. There must be a decent pushchair shop around here though, at least in Norwich? 

https://www.babykit.co.uk/ - found this place but they don't have the blooming Oyster! 
https://www.babylandnorwich.co.uk/sections/6_babyland_find_us/


----------



## Fish&Chips

Limpetsmum.. I've started thinking more about the birth as well. I read Mylene Klass' book a month or so ago and she had an epidural and said it was so easy but then again I've heard it can cause complications. My sister spoke to me about her labour recently and basically said it's all about focus. You have to focus during each contraction and not see it as pain but as a massive urge to get the baby out. She told me (and she has a long labour) that there were times when she lost her focus and panicked but she soon regained it and it was fine. I think I'm going to just see how it goes as like you I have a low pain threshold and I'm worried it's all going to be too much for me. At the same time, I really want to do this for my dh.. not sure if that makes sense? He's done so much for me during this pregnancy that I want to do my bit.. that sounds a bit weird doesn't it?! lol. Anyhoo... the other thing I've heard about is hypno-birthing. It's along the same lines as what my sister told me and you basically go in to a trance. I've heard it's pretty effective. A friend of mine is going to loan me some books and CDs. You can have a course but it's blimen expensive. x 

Ooohh Emzy I'm so excited for you!! Can't wait to find out what team you're on. Good luck! x


----------



## Ilovemysoldier

Can i be added to 17th of September...thaaaaankks :)
xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone :) I too seem to have developed a cold, feel very poorly this morning! I can't even blame my DH for it as he's been away! Must be all those snotty kids at school!!

Emzy good luck for your scan, I hope it goes brilliantly and can't wait to see what flavour baby you're having!


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck Emzy!

Sorry you are all getting colds, I am just beginning to feel human again. Colds during pregnancy SUCK! 

I am going to do a hypnobirthing course locally. It's £140 for all of the lessons, the CDs, books ect. I think that is pretty good as some places people are being quoted over £300! Its money we don't have, but we will probably go for it instead of a late scan.


----------



## becs0375

Drazic I keep meaning to go and have a look at Babyland!! Must take a trip up there with hubby, need to have a push around to see whats going to be best for us and what we need it for lol!! There are just so many to choose from!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Labour is a very daunting experience as you can imagine, but when it happens you realise this is it...the most amazing time when you finally get to meet little one. 
My labour was 10 hours (which I thought wasn't too long!) and yes it was the worst pain ever!!!....but I wanted to give it a go naturally with just gas and air. 
There was a point my contractions stopped during pushing and I was put on a drip and so I ended up pushing for 1h 50mins.....I didn't think I could do it...

But I did, with just gas and air and gave birth to my son Chance who weighed 8lb 14oz!!
I felt 'proud' of myself IYKWIM.

I'm hoping for the same this time round but I am open to pain relief if I need it. Many of my friends and have had epidurals and said it was the best thing ever...but can make labour longer. I think its best to see what happens at the time.

But ladies....we all get through it somehow and at times it feels like we won't! Have a birth plan but be ready to change it if needs be. 

Sorry about this pointless post, but thought some of you might want to a little labour story to read!!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Drazic that is a great price! Where is that course? Thanks Teeny x


----------



## Boony

i agree with teeny weeny.

i have a low pain threshold too and went into the labour room with an open mind. I was induced so i knew it was coming lol. I was induced at 7pm and was uncomfortable straight away but nothing too bad and by midnight i had codeine that didnt really do much then at 3am i had pethidine i dont know if this helped the pain as such but it did help me sleep between contractions. By 7am i needed to push and to be honest i was concentrating so much on pushing i didnt notice the pain so much. By 7.31am my baby Jayden had arrived by 8am i'd had a bath and was walking to my new room lol. 

I think getting up and walking as soon as you can helps you to heal though it made it so much easier although i was lucky our hospital allows dads in all day and all night so i always had him there to help and because iw as doing fine i was home by 11pm the same night.


----------



## Drazic<3

Fish&Chips said:


> Wow Drazic that is a great price! Where is that course? Thanks Teeny x

Norwich. The woman seems lovely too. We were booked in last time and obviously that wasn't meant to be but hopefully this time. It's these people - https://www.norwichhypnobirthing.com/?page_id=11

You get 13 hours of teaching too, so I don't think that is too bad if it works out at less than a tenner an hour and you get all the books and CDs too. :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bum.. Norwich is a bit far for me. Hey ho x


----------



## Drazic<3

That sucks, we could of gone together! We are far from everything, it blows.


----------



## Blob

Limpets mum i have a jane slalom (sp) and its fab!! I got the travel system and the car seat was amazing cos it lay down :thumbup:

Drazic thats SO good!!! Our Hypnobirthing is in the £300 :cry: Its freaking expensive here!!

I found with Labour is not to let the pain take hold of you dont let it take over keep focus and remember that each one is bringing you closer to your baby. As soon as i went into labour i went out mucked out stables and then i went out to MILs and made full breakfast :wacko: Then went home watched DvD and 2 hrs later she was born...i was all on my way to Tescos also :dohh: Also HUGE tip is to stay at home as long as you can!!


----------



## Carley22

blob you're like superwoman!!!! i definately agree with stay at home as long as possible, once the contractions start i was hoping to go for a nice walk around the grounds of a nearby statley home with the dh to get my mind off it all.... have some food, maybe watch a movie, then go to the hospital and have a long bath (we only have a shower at home or would have done it here) then pop my LO out and go home.... i have opted for a birthing pool with gas and air...

The entire plan may change on the day though!!! LOL


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

The scan was amazing!! Our little bean was jumping around, standing on it's head and kicking it's little legs everywhere! And the sonographer is pretty sure that............ it's a GIRL!! :pink::pink::pink::pink:I am so excited! Obviously she couldn't be 100% sure but she was pretty sure it's a girl and we'll get them to confirm it at our 20 week scan :cloud9:

Anyway here is a piccy for you all to see

xx
 



Attached Files:







BARNES_7.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Carley22

CONGRATULATIONS i bet you and matt are well chuffed....... 

cute pic too hasn't she grown!!!!


----------



## chachadada

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> The scan was amazing!! Our little bean was jumping around, standing on it's head and kicking it's little legs everywhere! And the sonographer is pretty sure that............ it's a GIRL!! :pink::pink::pink::pink:I am so excited! Obviously she couldn't be 100% sure but she was pretty sure it's a girl and we'll get them to confirm it at our 20 week scan :cloud9:
> 
> Anyway here is a piccy for you all to see
> 
> xx

:happydance::happydance: congrats!!! lovely scan pic, so cute!


hope all you lovely september stars are having a good relaxing weekend! xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Awwwe! Lovely picture!! Congrats Emma on the little pink bundle!!

xo


----------



## Carley22

Does anyone else think that the numbers of pregnant women there are walking around in tesco or asda or anywhere are surreal....... everywhere i go i see pregnant women and newborn babies..... i keep saying to my OH she's gunna meet her baby before me :cry: 

aww i just cant wait to hug my LO.


----------



## x-amy-x

hey ladies... hope youre all ok today xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey Emzy!! Our first pink bundle of joy! Congrats hun. I have to say, I know it's only a scan but your baby looks beautiful. You can see it's eyes, ears, nose everything and they all look so cute!

Drazic I'm even more gutted now as would have loved to have gone together. Norwich is about 2 1/2 hours away so if it was a one off maybe but hey ho. Ours are also about £300 which is crazy. Hey ho. x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

EmzyWemzy..congratulations on team pink!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you everyone we are so happy :cloud9: It's funny coz we already had a girls name picked out (Holly) but couldn't think of a boys name that we liked! 



Fish&Chips said:


> Yey Emzy!! Our first pink bundle of joy! Congrats hun. I have to say, I know it's only a scan but you're baby looks beautiful. You can see it's eyes, ears, nose everything and they all look so cute!

Aww thank you, what a lovely thing to say! We think she's just gorgeous too, I can't stop looking at the pics. We got 8 in total on a CD rom and this one makes me laugh as she is standing on her head!

She was wiggling around everywhere and doing flips, the sonographer said she was having a right old boogie!

xx
 



Attached Files:







BARNES_8.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Carley22

awww bless her and Holly is such a lovely name.....


----------



## Asher

Beautiful pics Emzy! How lovely. Great news too, a wee girlie! Love your name choice too, such a pretty name. My friend has a little Holly and she is a honey. 

I have my beady eye on a pram on Ebay and will know within the next 15 mins if it's mine or not!!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Holly is a lovely name.. so we've all now been introduced to baby Holly officially! How exciting. I can't wait to see the picture of her in the flesh so to speak! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations Emzy, your pictures are just beautiful, and I had a feeling you might be announcing a little girl!! I have no reason why, just thought so! You must be so so happy :)


----------



## becs0375

Congratulations Emzy, a pink bundle of joy!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Ive just had a lovely bath and shaved my furry legs :blush:


----------



## becs0375

Norwich. The woman seems lovely too. We were booked in last time and obviously that wasn't meant to be but hopefully this time. It's these people - https://www.norwichhypnobirthing.com/?page_id=11

You get 13 hours of teaching too, so I don't think that is too bad if it works out at less than a tenner an hour and you get all the books and CDs too. :)[/QUOTE]

Thats brilliant, I have been looking into this too. Sounds brilliant!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amy I should do that! My goodness... I could plait the hair on my legs right now! lol


----------



## Asher

I had a shower and did mine before Amy!! Furry indeed!!

I didn't win my pram. Booooo. But now am even more determined!!


----------



## x-amy-x

god it was embarassing and very unladylike haha... not normal! they feel silky smooth now haha in the words of the ZOHAN


----------



## x-amy-x

Asher said:


> I had a shower and did mine before Amy!! Furry indeed!!
> 
> I didn't win my pram. Booooo. But now am even more determined!!

i dont do shaving in the shower, which is mainly why mine never get shaved i always take showers!


----------



## Fish&Chips

x-amy-x said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> I had a shower and did mine before Amy!! Furry indeed!!
> 
> I didn't win my pram. Booooo. But now am even more determined!!
> 
> i dont do shaving in the shower, which is mainly why mine never get shaved i always take showers!Click to expand...

Me too x


----------



## becs0375

I have decided on my pram today, mind you already had my heart set on it and now had it confirmed that its the right one for us!! They quoted us £555 for carrycot and pushchair, didnt want carseat as we are having a fixed one due to us having a 3 door car!! Just been looking and you can get new ones on ebay for alot less so I think thats what I shall be doing, don't even mind if its a little used!! Oh by the way its the icandy apple!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Ive decided that i AM going to have a surprise baby... just to show people i can :D


----------



## x-amy-x

good choice becs! i have the cherry... the apple is too heavy and bulky for me x


----------



## Asher

I love the icandy apple it's gorgeous! 

And yeah Amy! We can hold hands on the team yellow thing! It will be eating at me though!!


----------



## becs0375

I tied folding the apple down and all that and it was quite light compared to the quinny my husband liked!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Me too, i change my mind daily but im sure i can resist temptation... specially when i think of all them people who will be saying told you so if i give in!


----------



## x-amy-x

really? i thought the apple was heaviest i've experienced lol!

If i have another csection theres no way id manage it in and out the car. The cherry is easy enough with one hand :)


----------



## Asher

Me too!! I am sticking with my hubby. He feels it would be unfair in principle to the boys to find out with this one when we didn't with them. I think his argument is a bit crap but I'll side with it to stop me finding out!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

whats it like though? to find out at birth??

with caitlyn i knew, and i loved knowing because i really wanted a girl but if shed have been a boy im sure i would have felt differently. This time i dont mind what i have xx


----------



## Asher

Well weird I guess. Archie's birth was all so stressy, but in my heart I knew he was a boy! Cos he was little, squirming away there on the bed, I was the first to see what he was!!

With Jack I gave birth on all fours, so DH saw before me, and got me all excited, shouting "look what you've got!", so I expected maybe a girl, then turned around and saw a winky!!! Ha ha!!!


----------



## Asher

Who's got a doppler? Are you all loving them? I am tempted to get an Angel sounds one, tonight is ebay night!! What do you all think? x


----------



## x-amy-x

hehehe... im hoping it will spur me on!


----------



## Asher

Amy I do remember those last couple of pushes with Jack, realising that this was it and I was about to find out boy or girl, and it was magical! I am keeping that memory clear for this time! Inspiration!


----------



## becs0375

I have angelsounds, I love it!!


----------



## x-amy-x

i have a doppler, love it still :) mines one with the stick thing like the midwives use x


----------



## Asher

I am soooo tempted. So so tempted. DH thinks I am mad.


----------



## x-amy-x

meh, they're easy to sell on when your done :)


----------



## becs0375

I have only found babys heartbeat in the past week, only listened to it once lol!!


----------



## becs0375

I am now looking at moses baskets!!! Are you all getting one??


----------



## Asher

See Amy, you need to come to my house and tell HIM that!!! x


----------



## becs0375

Get one Asher!!!! Buy buy buy!!!!!!!


----------



## Asher

Amy and Becs!!! I am so tempted. I will get one I think......


----------



## becs0375

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!You wont regret it!!!!


----------



## Asher

We've never had a moses basket Becs. We have two big dogs and I was always worried about them knocking the stand over. So we have a really sturdy swinging crib. Mr Gran bought it when I was preggers with Archie, so it will be having babba number 3 come Sept!


----------



## x-amy-x

just do it!!!

Im getting the teddy wash day moses basket out of mothercare as when evie was born that was the teddy we bought her. I kinda like to keep her close to my heart. Not buying it yet though xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amy should I put a yellow stork by your name?! x


----------



## x-amy-x

yep... i think you already did it though? xxx


----------



## becs0375

See I am having my sisters cot, which I would use straight away but we are moving soon after the baby is born so thought a moses basket would be a good stop gap!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh! Guess I'm more organised than I thought! lol


----------



## Asher

That's a really lovely idea Amy. xx


----------



## x-amy-x

i used the moses with caitlyn for a good three months, it was handy! we kept it in our room until she was big enough fo rher cot and sleeping through x


----------



## becs0375

There are some lovely ones about and some really expensive ones!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

my mams buying mine for me. I already have one but its not in great condition!


----------



## becs0375

I really need to make a list of things we need to buy!!! My sister has been really helpful and told me things not to bother with!!


----------



## x-amy-x

remember though, what she thinks not to bother with, you might find really helpful!


----------



## Carley22

_*Random fact of the day*_

there are 242 of us on this thread to give birth in September - thats amazing!!!
(and yes i did sit here and count them up LOL)


----------



## becs0375

I thought the same, but I just know buying everything a shop sells I aint gonna use LMAO!!!


----------



## Asher

Carley!! ha ha!! Are you having an exciting Saturday night in then too!!??


----------



## x-amy-x

i dont think i bought anything i didnt use... apart from the breast pump... there are things i didnt bother with thoug. Like a top and tail bowl.

One thing i wish id bought from the start was a changing unit.. we bought one when caitlyn was 6 monthsish... godsend!


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!

Well my 20 week appointment FINALLY arrived today and its 13th April...so 3 weeks and 3 days, not that I am counting!:happydance:

I have bought a moses basket this time round as we are in a house now and I figured it would save waking baby up if we just carted the basket up to our room where the stand would be.
I got mine on ebay for £14.99...its a mamas adn papas one with stand. In a fantastic condition as she barely used it. Its a kind of beige/browny with a little bee on it. But bloody £14.99 (I picked up from the next city) I thought it would go for way more considering the stand costs £30!!
Just need to get some sheets for it. Although I read you can use pillow cases so might see.

I have just stuffed my face and feel a bit icky now. We had chinese for tea as we had family over all day and were meant to be having roast chicken but by the time they all left it was way too late to start cooking it so took the easy option....I then "Popped" and couldnt stop....so devoured a whole tin of pringles I feel so sick but its my own fault:dohh:

How are all you ladies doing? Up to anything exciting tonight?

I am thinking I will head off to bed soon. I know life of a party animal!

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

That was a good buy Emma!!! I keep looking on ebay!!


----------



## x-amy-x

elmaxie said:


> Evening!
> 
> Well my 20 week appointment FINALLY arrived today and its 13th April...so 3 weeks and 3 days, not that I am counting!:happydance:
> 
> I have bought a moses basket this time round as we are in a house now and I figured it would save waking baby up if we just carted the basket up to our room where the stand would be.
> I got mine on ebay for £14.99...its a mamas adn papas one with stand. In a fantastic condition as she barely used it. Its a kind of beige/browny with a little bee on it. But bloody £14.99 (I picked up from the next city) I thought it would go for way more considering the stand costs £30!!
> Just need to get some sheets for it. Although I read you can use pillow cases so might see.
> 
> I have just stuffed my face and feel a bit icky now. We had chinese for tea as we had family over all day and were meant to be having roast chicken but by the time they all left it was way too late to start cooking it so took the easy option....I then "Popped" and couldnt stop....so devoured a whole tin of pringles I feel so sick but its my own fault:dohh:
> 
> How are all you ladies doing? Up to anything exciting tonight?
> 
> I am thinking I will head off to bed soon. I know life of a party animal!
> 
> Emma.xx

I could send you a couple of sheets if you wanted? They have been used but they're off my last moses basket, if you didnt mind non matching? (though i think one is just plain cream)

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey Emma! x


----------



## Asher

Hurray Emma finally your appointment!! x

I am just about to have my supper. Late I know, but I allow (!!) hubby to have a few beers on a Saturday while I sit here typing, then we have late supper and go off to bed. So tonight it's chilli with a mix of white and brown rice, with tortilla wraps, creme fraiche and cheese on the top.....yum. I intend to try and sleep well, if Jack allows, and if Archie doesn't decide he needs a wee at 3 am and then wake Jack up......

Night ladies, see you tomorrow! xx


----------



## becs0375

Night Asher xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yum Asher that sounds lovely!


----------



## Carley22

Dave (my OH) made a home made steak pie for dinner.... was lovely but im sooooooo full and uncomfortable... need bed mmmmmmmmmmmm.

might use my doppler have a lil chat with my bubs and set down for the night 

love you guys ...all 241 of you!!!! xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

cant believe theres that many of us!


----------



## Fish&Chips

242?! No wonder my fingers hurt!


----------



## Carley22

LOL yeah tis crazy!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

no wonder im always missing pages!


----------



## Carley22

nite nite girls....xxx time for my back rub .... yey!! xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

night carley x


----------



## Drazic<3

Becs - if you decide to go to the Norwich one we need to make sure we are on the same class, that would be wicked :) Shame Fish lives so far away, it would be lovely for us all to go :)

Amy - sounds good hun! Though, maybe I could know what gender? Take a peek at your scan? I'm NOT patient :rofl: 

Emzy - Congrats, she is beautiful <3

Asher - I have a hi bebe and I love and hate it. I panic when I can't find babes instantly, and have been in tears a few times. Though it's wonderful for reassurance. I have most trouble not using it too much!

242 - and most of you are so gobby it's a nightmare to keep up :rofl: 

My MIL has decided we don't need a moses basket, but I want one and will have one. So nehhh. Got niggly pains today - I think they are round ligament so not stressing (okay, a little, but trying not to!)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hello ladies! I hope you are all enjoying this lovely sunny sunday!

I feel so poorly today :( I can't cope without decongestion spray, I can't breathe, my nose hurts too much from blowing it and I have such a banging headache! Worse still, DH left at 4am this morning for the FINAL week of his course, and he 'forgot' to clean the rabbits out yesterday so I have 5 hutches to clear out today :(

Out of interest.... we are rehoming 4 of our rabbits because I really don't think I'll be able to cope with all 5, plus the dog, cat, fish and birds once the baby is here and hubby is in Afghanistan... is anyone interested?! They are lovely and are free to good homes, including hutches!! Perfect Easter gift for kiddies! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

MMMMM I can't stop eating blackjacks! I've pretty much eaten my stepsons' supply! Yummy!


----------



## SisterRose

Hello everyone! 

sorry to be a pest, just instead of opening yet another thread about dopplers, I was wondering if any of you would know about this. 
When I use my doppler(which has been once a day lately, hopefully using once a day isn't any harm to baby) I hear loud bangs/noises every now and then aswell as the heartbeat, is this baby moving/kicking? I haven't felt any movement yet, but I think I can hear it on the doppler.
Also, I hear the loud bangs/noises when Im more over where I can hear the heartbeat, do you think that maybe baby doesnt like the doppler and is telling me to go away?

Also, how's everyone else feeling on this lovely sunny day? :D woo spring is coming!
x


----------



## x-amy-x

yep thats the movement hun! xx


----------



## Asher

See now I want a doppler even more. I am bidding on one now on Ebay. I think I am becoming an ebay addict.

Busy day as usual for us today, I'm shattered. I am sure I had some fluttery feelings in my belly around teatime tonight, might have just been wind though!!!

Hope you're all good tonight girlies. x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

When I saw my MW and she listened for his heartbeat the loud bangs were him kicking it. I can't feel them yet but she did say we have a very active baby. Can't wait to feel him. xx


----------



## drea2904

Woo Hoo im in 2nd Tri!!! good to see all you girlies I not been on much, had major headaches and back at work but getting there.xx


----------



## becs0375

Hello Drea2904!!! So good to see more and more coming over!!


----------



## Carley22

thats what the loud noises were with the doppler then eh!!! little terror!! 

i went to see the xfactor tour today was soooooo funny, john and edward really are that awful!!! was so good, didnt think id enjoy it this morning (7am on a sunday i dont feel like id enjoy anything) really happy i booked tomorrow off though 13 hours for a 3 hour show is HARD WORK!!


----------



## lauraperrysan

oh i hear the kicks on my doppler too, very exciting, i just want a hard kick from baby now so i know it's defo him and not wind ha ha xx


----------



## babymad

I'm moving in. I can't believe I'm 14 weeks already. It certainly flies when you already have a little one. Sometimes I forget I'm pregnant.

Just a quick question, I wanted to have a private NT scan again this time but couldn't get in for one so I want to have the triple test bloods. When do they take those?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am really excited about being pregnant at the moment, it seems more real now I have settled into 2nd tri. At the weekend I went out shopping with my little sister who bought me loads of lovely baby things...it was really exciting, and he now has the cutest outfits!!!

Me and OH went out yesterday too and he bought him his first things from Daddy...He is getting really excited now too.

It has been a weekend of finally enjoying being pregnant without too much worry, and to top it off, my little sister gave me £100 towards a pram...she is the best!

Today the sun is shining and it suits my mood!!! xx


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi all,

this is the 1st time i've posted in 2nd tri,i can't believe i've made it here:happydance:
well i eventually had my booking in appointment with my mw last thursday and then she proceeded to tell me that my scan would be the following morning:happydance:i was so excited,but also nervous at the same time.....i was sure there would be nothing in there!

well i had my scan and i'm happy to report i have a lovely healthy baby in there,although i think it was alittle sleepy:hugs:but i was so relieved to see the little hb flickering away:cloud9:anyway my dates were exactly right and i am due on the 16th september,so i was right and i did concieve on my b'day which was 24th dec:kiss:

i haven't really got any bump yet but it is slowly hardening,i was similar with my other pregnancies so i'm not expecting to be huge just yet:winkwink:dd was so happy with the scan pictures that she couldn't wait to tell all her friends over the weekend,and her teachers today she's so excited bless.

i'm finally starting to feel better,not so groggy which i'm so so happy about,thought the nausea would never pass but i think it slowly is,btw i have my 20 week scan on the 29th april and i can't wait:happydance:

i hope everybody is doing well and i look forward to getting on here abit more now that i'm starting to feel more normal:dohh:

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## opticalillus5

Good morning ladies!!! 

I LOVE the fact that everyone's moving over now... It's so exciting! Congrats to us all!!!! 

Emzy - Congrats on team pink! She's gorgeous. I have no idea how i'm gonna cope not knowing; you lovely ladies will have to have a guess with my 20 wk scan pic! 

As for dopplers, I have an angelsounds and it's great; I love it. The earphones you get with it weren't as good as the ones off my i pod though - and I only heard what I 'knew' was the heartbeat last week. But still, it is a great experience to share with your OH/LO before you can feel movements - My DD is 4 and she loved hearing the baby! 

I'm about to get another furbaby on Wednesday... I can't wait! We have a horse, a rabbit, a mouse and some fish at the moment, but my daughter has always really wanted a dog. 

Seeing as we've just moved into a bigger house with a garden, and now i'm at home all day (the job hunting really isn't going well at all) we decided to get her a one. We (OH & I) were looking online for puppies, but in the end we went for a look around the 'pound' (as DD calls it - too much lady & tramp!) and picked a little cross-breed last saturday.

We daren't tell DD about her yet, as we can't pick her up till weds and there's still a chance that she might get claimed, but she's gorgeous! she was licking our hands through the bars... I must say though, given the chance i'd have brought every single one home with us! All their sad little eyes... it's a bad idea taking a hormonal woman to a kennels! 

I've been looking at prams too, and I've decided on the silver cross 3d. I'm stalking them on ebay as we speak... with the new house i've decided that £415 is a big chunk out of our budget, especially as I still have 3 pushchairs from when emma was younger! (although none of them are particularly good brands). Some of the ones i'm looking at are in great condition, and then it gives me more money to spend on a cot etc. Has anyone had one? Are they good? 

I'm going now to sort out all of the vouchers in my maternity notes to get my bounty packs etc. I've got my first consultant meeting tomorrow - I've had to go consultant led as I'm on long-term anti-depressants and had bad post-natal with DD. I've already had my booking bloods done with midwife, so what is tomorrow for? 

Hope we're all great today my lovelies! As you can probably tell, I'm in a pretty chuffed-to-bits mood. Second tri is great! 

xXx


----------



## lauraperrysan

i had the silver cross linear freeway with my daughter, silver cross are a very good and make excellent long lasting prams. only downfall with mine was it was a lil bit big thb, but i think the 3d is a bit smaller xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

FX'd that it'll fit in the back of my Ford KA then! lol. Heard silver cross were good... can't wait to get my hands on one now!


----------



## stmw

I bought a travel system in ziggy zebra and it doesnt fit in my betty (ford ka) sooooo gutted! Im going to have to learn to drive the OH car :( xx


----------



## Drazic<3

I cannot stop eating Wotsits. I need help. :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Congrats Emzy one your girly :happydance:

Wow there are SOOOOOO many of us now though i'm still not sure where i fit :cry:

For anyone who has a toddler also right now...what prams are you going to buy or not getting one at all :wacko:


----------



## Drazic<3

Blob, I am due in August too. Just made myself too comfortable to move. :rofl:


----------



## lauraperrysan

opticalillus5 said:


> FX'd that it'll fit in the back of my Ford KA then! lol. Heard silver cross were good... can't wait to get my hands on one now!


i had a 106 when i was using this pram, but mine was bigger than the one ur getting and u had to take the pram part off the chassis to put it down, however, i had to take the parcel shelf out of my car and put the chassis in the back and the carry cot / pram bit had to lie on the back seat....luckily this time i have a big car so wont be a problem but i would defo ask the sales assistant if it fits, they should know. 

xxx


----------



## Blob

Yea i kinda go between the two now...its kinda weird but by the time we're having ours we'll be the last ones there :dohh: I did have DD bit early so kinda hoping for 10 days early this time :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

:rofl: Yeah, I don't want to be the last one hanging around an empty thread! My midwife said 9th September, so she was only 10 days out :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Well see i think i'm due on 3rd sep but scan said 29th Aug....so who knows but by that point baby will come when they want to. My only issue is induction but i think i will refuse induction unless placenta isnt working by then :lol:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Blob said:


> Well see i think i'm due on 3rd sep but scan said 29th Aug....so who knows but by that point baby will come when they want to. My only issue is induction but i think i will refuse induction unless placenta isnt working by then :lol:

I'm the same, think I'm due on 2nd Sept but scan said 28th August. Made myself too comfy on this thread to move to the August one. I dip in and out of there but it's not the same!

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

im hoping to hang on til september... i dont want baby being youngest in year at school!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My baby should be here between 31 Aug & 2nd Sept....but I don't want to leave...I am a 'september star'. xx


----------



## x-amy-x

i feel sick :(


----------



## chachadada

just been catching up on the thread!

good to hear every1 is doing well, feel better soon amy :flower: 

i got to hear my beanie's heart beat on sunday!!!! wow it was emotional, met my midwife who is nice thank god! she was not going to try at first, she said if i try and can not find it, u will get more anxious and worry more, i dropped my bottom lip and my lovely OH said ' please try, she really wants you to' and she did and straight away i could hear it thumping away :cloud9:

Can not wait to have my 20week scan, DRAZIC i think ours in on the same day?? 

xxxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

x-amy-x said:


> im hoping to hang on til september... i dont want baby being youngest in year at school!

same! hope ur feeling better now too xxxx


----------



## Blob

See the school Tabs will go to is bloody weird and the cut off is middle of Feb :wacko:


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Blob.

In reply to your earlier post Nathan will be 16 months when baby arrives and we have bought a second hand Out N About Nipper 360 double buggy. We have a single one for Nathan now so when we saw this double (way before we started trying for no2) we jumped at it. So now we need to just buy a cosy toes for it. 

Did think about egtting one of those buggy boards but he will be a bit you still and I dont fancy trying to push it with a boy standing on the back:dohh:

I am so sore and tired today. I have been getting a really stiff lower back the last few days so much so my OH has been massaging it in hope it might ease up but no luck so far...anyone else getting this?

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

babymad said:


> I'm moving in. I can't believe I'm 14 weeks already. It certainly flies when you already have a little one. Sometimes I forget I'm pregnant.
> 
> Just a quick question, I wanted to have a private NT scan again this time but couldn't get in for one so I want to have the triple test bloods. When do they take those?

Hi hun, I think the latest is 14 weeks and 3 days??? I could well be wrong though. x


----------



## Blob

My MW told me i can have the tripple test until i'm 21 weeks as i still havent been able to have mine yet :hissy:

Emma see Tabs will be almost 2 but she still sleeps in her pram and i use it everyday...so i'm kinda loving the icandy as i can use it as a single and double. Guess i'm just going to wait until like 30 weeks and see how she is then :nope:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ahh.. yep I was totally wrong! lol x


----------



## becs0375

Evening all!!!!!

Hope we are all ok??? I am just relaxing with a milky drink and some yummy things!!!

I have been so active the past few days and I am loving it, even lost some weight! My puppy is getting bigger so he needs more walking, so all is good!! Its an excuse for me to be active and feel good, the fresh air does wonder for your mood!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone! 

Well this cold isn't shifting :( Was off work today and will be again tomorrow! It somehow seems 100 times worse when you're pregnant doesn't it?!

I hope everyone else is feeling well!


----------



## x-amy-x

oh how i would LOVE to lose weight :lol: food is soo appealing to me i dont think i could possibly manage it... my love handles are flourishing


----------



## Drazic<3

I ate almost an entire pot of ice cream tonight - I didn't even mean too. Well embarrassed :shy: 

Becs - I got the details though of the hypnotherepy - dates and stuff for Norwich. If you want me to email you them PM me your email addy. 

:)


----------



## becs0375

I am eating loads but have to say its mostly healthy!!! Loads of fruit!! I am walking about 6 miles a day too, seem to have loads of energy!!

Oh no Louise, hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Drazic, could you possibly send them to me too? I'm about 1 1/2 hours away from Norwich and I'm quite interested in this!


----------



## Finallymyturn

Sept 8
Please add me, I am new!


----------



## MamaBird

Louise3512uk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well this cold isn't shifting :( Was off work today and will be again tomorrow! It somehow seems 100 times worse when you're pregnant doesn't it?!
> 
> I hope everyone else is feeling well!

You bet it is hun! :-( I am off work today as well, I have been sick for about a week and a half now. The coughing and stuffiness is hell!

I hope we both feel better soon
xo


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm just glad my DH isn't here, I can snore to my hearts content without worrying about waking him! (Not that I worry myself too much, but got to keep up the pretence ;))


----------



## Drazic<3

Emails sent girls :) 

Hope you are feeling better soon Louise, I feel better than I did, but still can't shake this bloody cold! :growlmad:


----------



## Asher

Grr I have come down with a bloody cold now. Not good. My head is pounding and I am sucking on my inhalers like there's no tomorrow, I am prone to nasty chest infections when preggers, and I want to warn it off now!! Last time I had so many antibiotics I got awful thrush that lasted until I gave birth. Nice.

So ladies, I am off to bed. Nice cup of decaf tea is going up with me.

See you all in the morning!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thanks Drazic... I've just looked it up on the internet too, now just need to speak to DH about it and see what he thinks!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome Finallymyturn!! 

I think my stomach has shrunk from loosing my appetite in the 1st tri as I'm still not eating much but what I am eating is rubbish. I feel really bad now as know I should be eating more veg. I'm quite good with fruit though as it's sweet. Naughty Fish x


----------



## becs0375

Louise3512uk said:


> Thanks Drazic... I've just looked it up on the internet too, now just need to speak to DH about it and see what he thinks!

Looks like we are going for the June course!! Fx there are spaces!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Let me know when you decide when .. it would be so cool if we could go together!

FishnChips.... I too seem to be eating rubbish at the moment, I'm still not back onto veg yet (went off them at about week 8) and seem to be existing on pasta, supernoodles and fish! (Apparently eating lots of fish means you'll have a clever baby?! Well if that's true I've got a little Einstein brewing!)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise that sounds like what my meals consist of!! Just polished off some lovely pasta and pesto.. yum.

Night yall! x


----------



## Blob

6 miles a day :shock: 

I tend to walk for 30mins pushing a pram and then muck out but i'm pretty shattered :lol: My Love handles are TOTALLY there :rofl: But i was the exact same with Tabs and it went in like 2 weeks of having her so heres hoping :haha:


----------



## Blob

Uhhh my dinner i made haggis and black pud stuffed chicken breasts and mash and now am about to have crumble :dohh:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Sounds like you have a good appetite! Mine still hasn't properly returned from MS, mind you I have only managed 3 days in a row without being sick... I was sick again this morning :( I'm hoping it will clear up completely soon and I'll be eating for two! I have lost loads of weight and it's just not going back on yet! I'm scared the midwife will tell me off! 1 Stone since I last saw her!


----------



## becs0375

I have just had a sharp pain right beneath my belly button! Was only for a split second! Very weird!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

I've decided to move over now as I'm 14 weeks tomorrow. My due date is 21st September. I have my 1st consultant appointment tomorrow as I will be tested for gestational diabetes again as had this when I was pregnant with my daughter. I also had my NT results today and been classed as low risk even though I'm edging on 36, this is great news and I'm so happy. Look forward to being in the 2nd tri. xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Welcome blondie :) Great news on your NT results! x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi everyone, gosh it's taken me nearly an hour to catch up!

Hey Asher - good to hear someone who has actually had one! I fell in love with it at the baby show last year & yes the colour looks fab although i'm yet to see it in the flesh as it's been delivered to Mom & Dads x Sorry you didn't win your pram - it just means there's something better out there for you hun xxx



> And yeah Amy! We can hold hands on the team yellow thing! It will be eating at me though!!

 Can i come and hold hands too! I'm starting to get worried i may accidently see something at the 20 weeks scan now :dohh:

Ooooh F&C let me know what you think of the books & cd's, i know exactly what you mean re DH. Mine is intent on getting me through it & i think it will be where he comes into his own (as long as we don't need too many other interventions as he hates medical staff lol). It is something i could fear if i though long enough about it hence just waiting & dealing with it as it comes along.......i'm pretty much that kinda person anyway:winkwink:

Aww Emzy, your piccies are awesome! Congratulations on team pink you lucky lucky sod heehee

I was in Sainsburys after work tonight & the girl ont he checkout asked me when i was due :happydance: i was sooooo happy, someone who doesn't know me can tell i'm pregnant:happydance:! I'm definately wearing this outfit again heehee :thumbup:

Yesterday i bought a swinging crib (eeeebay lol) & it's lurvely! It came with a new mattress, bumpers & bedding. Solid pine (my bedroom is in old fashioned pine furniture & i adore it) Mothercare, used for 1 baby, £40! Bargain i though :thumbup: We have left it round DH's parents as we don't really have the room for it just yet, i just bought the bedding home to wash. 
Oh i also have a moses basket which my parents bought last year for downstairs & for taking on our holiday.

I'm finally feeling the 'bloom' coming on :happydance: I had my hair done saturday (colour stripped, re-coloured, highlighted & cut - with fringe! 7 bloody hours later i looked like a godess.......well compared to when i went in there anyway lol) and my friend who i met on here works in Beatties and gave me a makeover so i really did feel a million dollars. I'm feeling less sick as each day passes & my pregnant body is blossoming nicely! 
I'm finding i have cravings for mars bars & cappuchinos - if i can find them together then all the better lol. Other than this i find i'm hungry all the time but can't actually manage much when i do eat! My belly seems big to look at but i seem to be shrinking on my hips (not a bad thing but it's hell trying to keep my jeans up).



> I have just had a sharp pain right beneath my belly button! Was only for a split second! Very weird!!

 I had a similar thing at work today, enough to make me stop what i was doing & double over but it passed as wuickly as it came on :wacko: i put it down to Tufty being a bad baby again heehee! Whenever i use the doppler i struggle to hear the heartbeat over the kicks & punches so i wonder if i'm starting to feel them for real........or maybe just hoping!


----------



## LauraLy

With all of the talk of 20 wk scans- I thought I'd try to get a few opinions. DH and I are split on whether or not to find out the sex of the baby. :shrug: He really wants to find out and I don't. He has said that he wants it to be a joint decision...but I don't know how to come to a joint decision. We know that if he found out that I would end up knowing. I also am the type that always wants him to be happy. I feel like I should find out...just for him. Is this crazy? Some people seem to think I'm compromising my happiness for his...but I feel like his happiness makes me happy. DH is just the type that really stresses if he knows a surprise is coming. He worries and frets over it the entire time...and I want our first pregnancy to be a time we enjoy fully together. (Just as an example...I laid out chicken for dinner the other night and he repeatedly asked me what I was going to make with the chicken until I came up with something. He couldn't stand not knowing. He just is just the type that HAS to know things.) So I feel like him not knowing may hinder his enjoyment of the pregnancy and he may not appreciate the surprise as much as I will. Plus, we went to visit family this weekend and everyone seemed SO anxious and wanting to find out what we're having. Their anxiouness made me anxious to find out too. But, I've always said that I wanted to wait. I don't even know how I feel anymore. These darn hormones are messing with me :haha: On one hand I want to find out...but on the other hand I've always wanted the surprise and feel like I may regret it if I do find out! :wacko::wacko::dohh::dohh: Ahhhhh...I don't know what to do. How did you ladies decide? What can I do to help me make this decision a little less stressful? Any help would be greatly appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Aww hunny i wish i could help you out i really do......but i can't :dohh:. Me & DH both agree neither of us want to find out. I'm not sure what i can suggest apart from get him to read what you just posted, let him see what you are willing to sacrifice for him (and i totally agree, making my DH happy makes me happy too) then re-visit the discussion & see where it goes from there? Just an idea.......what do the other girls think.......me thinks they are all :sleep: lol


----------



## limpetsmum

> I have just had a sharp pain right beneath my belly button! Was only for a split second! Very weird!!

 Ouch & again but much more sever this time & lasting longer too :shrug:, i'm off to listen in on what's going on in there, night ladies xxx


----------



## Laura617

I have been a long time lurker here and decided I should finally pipe up and introduce myself and get involved here lol.

I'm Laura (27), Hubby is Randy (27) and we are expecting our first baby, first pregnancy too. After 7 years together we decided to throw caution to the wind and let whatever happens happen and the very first time we did it took so this baby was just waiting apparently. We were surprised it happened so fast, we were thinking months are a year before we conceived but oh boy were we wrong.

So I am due September 21st. I will be 14 weeks tomorrow and we are team yellow all the way.

None of my symptoms have let up so I hope you guys are better off. I have had morning sickness since 4 weeks (before i even took the test!) and its still there with a vengeance and I love my doctor but he refuses to give me anything for a nausea even though i have been throwing up blood from so much irritation (sorry tmi) but oh well if baby is healthy I can deal so thats all that matters.

Look forward to having this time with all you ladies!


----------



## GossipGirl

Laura617 said:


> I have had morning sickness since 4 weeks (before i even took the test!) and its still there with a vengeance and I love my doctor but he refuses to give me anything for a nausea even though i have been throwing up blood from so much irritation

Welcome! :flower:

I can't believe your doctor won't give you anything, especially if you're throwing up that bad with blood in it too, mine gave me these tablets which really worked, if I forgot to take one one day I'd feel sick but within 10 minutes of taking one I'd feel pretty much normal again, I am so shocked your doctor won't give you anything!


----------



## Laura617

For some reason I just assume he has his reasons. Doctors can be set in their ways though so I figured that's part of it, if its not better I intend to ask yet again at my next appointment.


----------



## MamaBird

Laura617 said:


> I have been a long time lurker here and decided I should finally pipe up and introduce myself and get involved here lol.
> 
> I'm Laura (27), Hubby is Randy (27) and we are expecting our first baby, first pregnancy too. After 7 years together we decided to throw caution to the wind and let whatever happens happen and the very first time we did it took so this baby was just waiting apparently. We were surprised it happened so fast, we were thinking months are a year before we conceived but oh boy were we wrong.

Welcome Laura! 

Your story sounds exactly like mine and my DH's!! We are also both 27, together for 7 years and married for the last 2...and after deciding to try all it took was one night this past December and baby was just "waiting" as you put it!!

You poor dear I hope your MS clears up ASAP!!:hugs:

xo


----------



## mum_to_mickey

hi everyone,
i thought i'd say hello as i have spent a bit of time reading over these forums.
i have a daughter who is nearly 3 and am currently 13 weeks pregnant with my second. i was hoping to make some friends through b and b. :cloud9:


----------



## Laura617

Thank you for the welcomes and thanks for the kind thoughts on ms passing. I guess its really a small price to pay for a beautiful baby and once the baby is here I will forget all about it. :wacko:


----------



## mum_to_mickey

hi laura617,
i havent been throwing up, but have had constant nausea from 5.5weeks and its still here gggggrrrrrr, such a shock to the system as i had none at all with dd
:wacko:


----------



## Laura617

mum_to_mickey, Welcome here too! I think the nausea is worse then the actually throwing up. I am exhausted from the nausea so I know its no fun at all!

Has anyone else been getting really bad headaches? I take Tylenol but that does nothing for me. I was a major caffeine junkie and have cut that out that last month except for occasional glass of tea so I know that's playing into it.


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
I had my first prenatal appointment at my "in-between clinic" today. (My GP doesn't do prenatal and my maternity clinic doesn't take me on until 28 weeks.)
My husband and I both really liked the place, so I feel really good about having our care there. We got our requisition for the 18-week scan. That's only five weeks away. Man, this pregnancy seems like it's flying by this time around.
mum-to mickey - same here!
My pregnancy with Simon was super easy. No nausea whatsoever. This time, I've been pretty green around the gills. No puking, but pretty uncomfortable. Different baby, different chemistry.


----------



## mum_to_mickey

yeah the nausea sucks, i think i would rather be throwing up. 
i get headaches too which i take panadol for(thinks thats the same as tylenol)
thanks for the replies glad to know i'm not the only one :)


would love a bump buddy if anyone else is due around the 27th sept.but not sure how to go about getting one :shrug:


----------



## lauraperrysan

i sympthaise with you ladies who are still suffering with ms, mine has pretty much gone *touches wood*. i even have my appatite back, so much so that im just about to make a yummy fruit salad yum yum xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I sympathise too. I went from no appetite at all to wanting to eat all the time. A happy medium would be nice! Though the headaches haven't gone, still have one most days.

I have heard that a sharp pain in the tummy means baby is pulling on umbilical cord. Becs, maybe it's that? :)


----------



## Mrs_N

I have *touch wood* come through the majority of the ms now too. still getting a little bit on & off, and brushing my teeth or taking my vitamins makes me gag but apart from that not too bad. Have become ridiculously hungry though - if I don't eat for an hour my belly hurts so much!!

Is anyone else suffering from hip pain? For the last couple of weeks I've been really uncomfortable when I stand up after sitting or lying for a period of time, and rolling over in bed has become increasingly sore! Seems a bit early to get aching hips but could it just be ligaments loosening & stretching??


----------



## stmw

ive been having sore hips and back the past few weeks aswell! Turning in bed is also rather an effort! It must be everything relaxing - unfortunate we dont feel relaxed with it! xxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have bought my pram from Ebay..a blue quinny buzz with all the accessories!!!! Pick it up tomorrow...I am super excited!!! 

I was taking my son to school this morning and got a shooting pain right up my bum! lol....anyone else had this weird occurence??

17 weeks today, and only 4 weeks until our next scan....my belly seems to have popped out too which is a bit weird as I now look pregnant at only 17 weeks, but I like it!!
I love being pregnant with my miracle baby boy! xx


----------



## becs0375

I am about to send off my deposit cheque for the hynobirthing course in Norwich!! Fingers crossed that I get a place!!! Its so exciting!!

Well I have done nearly done all my chores and just have to clean the bathroom and thats it, washing is drying on the line!! Then I have to make some cup cakes!!! Its all go today! OH has taken the puppy to work with him this morning!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Becs - we have decided to do the June one too - I'd rather be starting at 27 weeks than 23. Hopefully everything will still be fine and we will get a place to. We should meet in Norwich for a coffee before :D


----------



## becs0375

Drazic<3 said:


> Becs - we have decided to do the June one too - I'd rather be starting at 27 weeks than 23. Hopefully everything will still be fine and we will get a place to. We should meet in Norwich for a coffee before :D

Sounds good to me!!! I am really looking forward to it!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

hey ladies, how are you all doin today?

I think the times flying by but maybe thats because ive got caitlyn to keep me busy! I dont know :)

Had quite a bleed this morning when i went to the loo :( Not phoning EPU though i hate em


----------



## becs0375

x-amy-x said:


> hey ladies, how are you all doin today?
> 
> I think the times flying by but maybe thats because ive got caitlyn to keep me busy! I dont know :)
> 
> Had quite a bleed this morning when i went to the loo :( Not phoning EPU though i hate em

Oh no Amy, I hope its nothing serious xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Meh, im used to it ... just dont hold out much hope for a healthy baby at this point :(


----------



## becs0375

x-amy-x said:


> Meh, im used to it ... just dont hold out much hope for a healthy baby at this point :(

Bless you, I am sending lots of positive vibes and praying that baby is fine xx


----------



## x-amy-x

thanks hun x


----------



## becs0375

This thread is so nice and we are all on a journey together, there is so much support here and its amazing xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

x-amy-x said:


> Meh, im used to it ... just dont hold out much hope for a healthy baby at this point :(

My thoughts are with you honey. Hugs and prayers for a healthy little one. xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies! 

Lovely to see some new names; I love this thread (even though it possibly takes up a little too much of my day when I catch up lol). 

Well, last night I took the plunge and bought my Silver Cross 3D. And I must say - It's AMAZING!!!! I had to travel a little for it - actually, it was about 2 hours there and 1 1/2 back (so maybe more of an epic journey lol). My OH thinks i'm mad, BUT I got the pushchair/pram, car seat, foot muffs, raincover, changing bag/mat and liner to make it a pram for..... wait for it.... £150!!!!! I saved £265!! God I love Ebay! It's in amazing condition, and even had all the covers re-done about 5 months ago. 

Only problem is.. Laura you were right... I'm now in the same boat as STMW; It doesn't fit in my car! The back seat went down to get it in last night, so today I'm having to play pushchair tetris. It WILL fit. I just haven't put it in the right way yet lol. 

Stmw... Betty... I love it lol. Mine's called molly... As in 'Molly the mam mobile', or so DD calls it. There's no way i'm getting shut of my molly. It'll squeeze in i'm sure lol. 

Oooooo I get my little dog tomorrow! I'm sooo excited! 

Consultants at half 1 - I suppose i'd better get ready eh? Lol... I'm sat here drinking decaf tea & watching 'homes under the hammer' etc etc. Can't believe OH has eaten the last penguin. Bugger.


----------



## opticalillus5

Aw Amy hun... try not to worry too much. I had a bleed (bright red then to brown over the course of the next day or so) on the 12th, emegency scan on 14th and bubs was fine. They couldn't even find anything to put it down to at all either; said that some women just bleed for no reason in pregnancy sometimes, and not to worry if it happened again. 

Fx everything's ok for you hun... I wouldn't be too concerned if it fades to brown & then stops, you might have just stretched or bubs might be burrowing or something. 

Do you have a doppler? Is the heartbeat still there? Maybe a midwife appointment would be better than EPU to hear heart & put ur mind at ease?


----------



## x-amy-x

Yeah got a doppler baby sounds fine. Its just like my pregnancy with evie in terms of the bleedin. I cant help but think its going to turn out the same way :(


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hope it all goes okay for you Amy. xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

had my consultant appointment today so it's all go at the moment. Have GTT booked in a couple of week, consultant app in 3 and midwife app in 2.5 weeks.

They are assuming I'll have gestational diabetes again and will more than likely have baby at 38 weeks either naturally or by c/s which means baby may be born around the 7/9/10. Had c/s the first time after 3 failed inductions so am a bit torn as to whether I should try a VBAC or look at having a c/s. I think I'll just wait and see at the moment and go with the flow.


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh Amy - bless you hun - no wonder you are stressed. Can you phone the midwife? Sorry for the TMI but was it a bowel movement? It was probably a little cervix irritation babes :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

i think its always cervix irritation tbh, always was with evie. doesnt make anything less likely to happen though :( i cant not poop! lol


----------



## Carley22

Amy - i hope all is well with bubs, its reassureing that the heartbeat is still there. 

Louise3512uk - I FEEL YOUR PAIN - im having such a hard time with this cold, i have managed to get in to work today but i dont know why because its the worst ive been so far!!! Then i get here to find out that there are 3 others off with D&V (great working in a hospital) so there is no chance i can go home today :cry: :cry: :cry: 

Limpetsmum - we can hold hands i think i have finally decided that im going to team yellow. 

Its been a tough decision because ive wanted to know since forever but this last week i have made up my mind we're not finding out!! The true test will be at the scan when they ask if you want to know or not...... (which i dont think they should do - i think they should only tell people who ask and not offer it to people) ... Thankfully my OH "isnt bothered" (in his own words) whether we know or not... so it's all up to me. 

Optical - you're getting a doggie? what brand (LOL)? 

Glad to see a couple more people on here.... welcome. 

Did anyone else get funny with David Camerons wife for announcing that she is preggers and due in September - i was like "where's my announcement on tv eh?" lol

and finally Becs - i do agree that this is such a lovely thread too, everyone is sooo nice to eachother and there is always someone thats going through the same as you to put your mind at ease.... so a big thanks to everyone for being themselves...


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww Amy, sending bug HUGS your way. I'm sure everything will be just fine babe xx


----------



## becs0375

I am so hungry!! Just made some pitta bread pizzas for lunch and put my bolgnaise on for tea!!! Yum yum!!! Also made some chocolate cup cakes!!! Just need to ice them later, thats of they get that far hehe!!!!


----------



## Blob

Awww Amy :hugs: :hugs: Hope you're ok hun!!

I'm so so bored of MS even just walking makes me gag :wacko:

How much is your hypno stuff?? I just found mine is 180 pp :cry: told DH not to come ha ha ha!!


----------



## apaton

hiya ladies ive not had a chance to catch up yet :(, my scan has changed to the 14th april and i had to get a anti d jag yesterday i had a small bleed on sat the same as i had many times before my mum mentioned to the midwife in her work and suddenly it was decided i had to go to epu for a jag as u need it within in 72 hours, i didnt think it mattered as it was so small :shrug:just as well my mum had said or i wouldnt have bothered, My uncle also lost his long battle with cancer on sunday :( busy week for me again after next week i will be back :) xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Amy - massive love and cuddles being thrown in your direction, think positive, we're all sending you positive thoughts and FX everything will be fine :)

Becs - which one did you go for? I can't book until DH gets back at the weekend, but I need to look into when and where it is for travelling purposes etc, I hope I'm not too late!

I still feel bunged up and grotty, not as bad as yesterday though, just fed up of being at home poorly! I swear my schoolkids have forgotten what I look like by now!

I also burnt my tongue on my spaghetti hoops :( I didn't cry though... hormones must be working for me today! x


----------



## Carley22

apaton sorry to hear about your uncle, glad his suffering is over though cancer is not nice :sad:


----------



## apaton

he just looks at peace now thank you xxx


----------



## LilBean2010

I am September 17...please add me on! :)


----------



## Carley22

Welcome LilBean2010 - how have you found being pregnant so far?


----------



## Blob

:hi: Lilbean2010 :wave:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all the new people :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Apaton, sending huge :hugs: 

And Amy hun, stay strong babes. Im always here if you need anything, just text :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

I think i over did it with the dog today :( my bump is so sore.and im really stiff :(feeling so sorry ofr myself


----------



## becs0375

Sending you big hugs Apaton!!

Louise we went for the June course!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Apaton - so sorry for you loss :hugs:

Amy - I've just been to see my consultant and she says that bleeding is much more common than you think... I know you've had an awful expenrience before but try to stay positive chick... I know everyone says it all the time, but every pregnancy really is different. Fx for you hun, while ever you can hear that little heart then it's a good sign :hugs:

Carley - my doggie is a little mongrel who i'm picking up from the 'pound' (too much lady & tramp in our house!) tomorrow. Can't wait! She's really small - looks like a corgi or jack russell or something. She's technically for my daughter but still will be the first dog i've had as a grown up :)

Things went well at the consultant - heart h/b etc. Although i've been told that I aught to think about coming off my anti-depressants. I know that it's better for bubs for me to be off them, but i've been on them for ages now and i'm so scared that I'll get post-natal again; last time with DD I wouldn't even walk her out of the house in my pram as I was somehow "ashamed"... we had problems bonding, even though I really wanted her. I thought I was completely normal of course, until now I look back and realise that I wasn't normal at all and it was post-natal. I went back on them in September last year (DD is 4) after getting anxiety attacks and really down - me and OH nearly split because of my moods. I feel great now, so am reluctant to change anything incase I get bad again... Ideas anyone?


----------



## Blob

Apaton sorry about your uncle :hugs:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys

Long time no post for me im afraid....work work work. I feel like a bit of a fraud though cos i have not even sign of a bump or anything. I know im only just under 15 weeks but Im beginning to wonder if 'squidulous' (OH idea for a temp name!) is growing. IS anyone at 14 weeks still flat bellied? or should i worry. 12 week scan was fine and measured the rtight amount for my dates. But im gettin proper bump envy now! I just want to feel pregnant, i dont have MS any more but bad tiredness and im sure people at work think im a fraud (i know they prob dont, but its paranoia!!).

If you are past 14 weeks...have you a belly? did it appear over night or gradually?
I mean im not fussed about the bump, just worried about squidy growing...

I have a heartbeat monitor so i know there is a heartbeat still.

any feedback would be great.

Emma


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi!! I'm the same, I'm 16 weeks and 2 days and I have nothing going on! It's really worrying when you see people's bump pictures and there are people at around the same stage as us with big bellies... I am starting to get a little worried too, even though like you I was measuring fine at my 12 week scan! 

I keep telling myself I'll have a neat bump eventually! But people at work keep giggling to me about my 'no bump' and I'm sure they'll soon start wondering if I'm fibbing about the whole thing!


----------



## rach247

Hi guys I'm due on the 23rd Sept so can you add me please thank you :flower:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Louise3512uk said:


> Hi!! I'm the same, I'm 16 weeks and 2 days and I have nothing going on! It's really worrying when you see people's bump pictures and there are people at around the same stage as us with big bellies... I am starting to get a little worried too, even though like you I was measuring fine at my 12 week scan!
> 
> I keep telling myself I'll have a neat bump eventually! But people at work keep giggling to me about my 'no bump' and I'm sure they'll soon start wondering if I'm fibbing about the whole thing!

Horray, someone in the same position. Maybe i am just nuts lol. I worried about having another MC, then i got heart beat monitor and relaxed, then i had my 12 week scan and worried that there wasnt anything in ther, but it went fine. Then i worried that something had happened since...I thought having my first scan would rationalise my thoughts...but NOOOOO...im more para now. I just cant relax and enjoy!


----------



## Drazic<3

I HAD to open my big yappy mouth and say I felt better didn't I?! Guess who feels sick as a dog tonight! :rofl:


----------



## aandamom

im due 24th sept :) xx


----------



## Cafferine

Bonjour Ladies, 

Amy I hope everything is ok. xx

I feel knackered this week. The pregnancy is giving me high blood pressure which i need to see a consultant about on 6th April, I decided to start going swimming to see if it helps I used to go a year ago quite abit so I've been going every day except weekends since last Thursday I try to do 64 lenghs each time (a mile) so will have to see if it helps or not otherwise there really is nothing I can do and its completely out of my hands. 

I just had supernoodles chinese chow mein flavour, well I had two packets because it's dinner time! I am so tired i'm in bed by 9pm most nights, yawn! 

I've been noticing my skin feels really soft lately, still blotchy and spotty but feels incredibly soft! Anyone else noticing skin changes? I hope everyone is ok and well, my morning sickness seems to be going now, good to see other peoples is cooling off now too! Have a nice evening folks. xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm watching Marley and Me....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Pregnant women should never be allowed to watch this! In fact.. no-one should... :cry:


----------



## x-amy-x

thanks girls... bleeding seems to have tailed off.. just brown now.

Had a maccy ds and have some snacks for OBEM.

I didnt get a bump til 20 weeks with caitlyn and evie, just seemed to sprout out of nowhere. I dont have much this time round but deffo changing shape sooner but is to be expected, this is my 3rd pregnancy xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I've lost my Internet connection at home and it takes ages to catch up on the iPhone. I hope I'll have the net back at the weekend. Forgive me for being a bit quiet in the meantime.

Apaton - so sorry to hear about your Uncle.

Amy - try not to get too upset, I'm keep everything crossed for you.

Hello to all the new ladies :hugs: 

I had my first clothing paddy today. None of my maternity clothes were dry and nothing normal fitted me. My bump seems to have grown over the weekend. Bizarre! Think I've been feeling movement but it's not consistent enough for me to be sure. 

Better go - looking forward to One Born Every Minute at 9pm!


----------



## LittleAurora

Where can I get a nice maternity Tankini? something plain prob black and not too expensive?!


----------



## Cafferine

I've been looking aswell, my boobies were popping out whilst swimming today:blush: I had to tighten the straps right up, not comfy, just to keep the puppies in. I can only really see mothercare and dorothy perkins as an option. NewLook website is down at the moment they might do one or two. :shrug:


----------



## Cafferine

https://direct.asda.com/george/wome...s/maternity-swimsuit/GEM12271,default,pd.html

See what you think of that. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Will do limpetsmum! Bless our dh's!! I think mine is going to struggle seeing me go through labour but at the same time be so excited about almost meeting his son/daughter!

Laura, I'm sorry hun I really don't know what to say. My dh sounds just like yours but I'm very impatient so it was obvious to us that we would find out.

Welcome Laura617 and mum_to_mickey! mum_to_mickey, when is your EDD and I'll add it to the front page? Laura, yes I'm also getting headaches. They're not bad but I'm getting them fairly often. I think I need to drink more water, which is amazing as I'm constantly thirsty and drinking.

Mrs N.. don't get me started on hip pain! I'm constantly moaning about it on here lol. It sometimes wakes me up when I roll over at night. I'm going to talk to my mw about it on Monday. I've tried sleeping with a pillow in-between my legs but I found it restricting so that then woke me up. No pleasing some people!

Oh Amy sorry about the bleed. I'm guessing you've had no pain though? I really hope everything is ok and you end up with a healthy baby at the end. I've heard that many woman bleed all the way through without a problem. 

Optical, what dog are you getting?!

:hi: to all you other ladies.. I'm trying to get through all the posts but my bed is calling... Hope you are all ok. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and just quickly, since yesterday I've been getting the 'butterfly' movements in my tummy!!! It feels like fishy is tiggling me from the inside.. cheeky monkey. Ok am off to bed now!


----------



## janinio87uk

I'm due sept 14th :D


----------



## chachadada

hey girls, 

aw fish and chips, how lovely u can feel ur bubba, i had flutters on sat night and this morn a 5am, now i keep laying really still and hoping it will happen again!


one born every minute got me emotional today but a nice ending!

night ladies xxx


----------



## mum_to_mickey

fish and chips- i'm due 27th sept.

i have just caught up on everything, heaps and was only on yesterday.
i am only 13weeks but already have a visible bump and am not fitting my bathers ggggrrrr or clothes,
is it too early to feel anything yet as i swear i can feel little bumps and flutters. 
hayley:blush:


----------



## Sarahkka

Holy moley, do I ever have baby brain.
I came on here to answer a couple posts and now I cant for the life of me remember what they were.
Some women mourn the loss of their bodies from pregnancy, I mourn the loss of my beautiful brain!!! Seriously, I had a mind like a trap once! :cry:

Aha! I have remembered!!
Bump appearance: with Simon, it took until five months for anyone to notice I was pregnant. I have a long waist and it just sort of thickened. There was no cute little bump.
This time around, I have 15 lbs of baby fat padding my uterus, so I'm already in maternity pants. They barely stay on, but they are more comfortable than trying to squeeze the button shut on my fly.

For flutters, I keep thinking I've felt something, but then I realize that it's way too high up, so it's just something intestinal. But soon! :)


----------



## Laura617

Carley22 said:


> Limpetsmum - we can hold hands i think i have finally decided that im going to team yellow.
> 
> Its been a tough decision because ive wanted to know since forever but this last week i have made up my mind we're not finding out!! The true test will be at the scan when they ask if you want to know or not...... (which i dont think they should do - i think they should only tell people who ask and not offer it to people) ... Thankfully my OH "isnt bothered" (in his own words) whether we know or not... so it's all up to me.

YAY for team yellow! I had always wanted to know the sex until I actually got pregnant then I was on the fence and hubby talked me into not knowing. Its just one of the few surprises we can really have in life so we just want to enjoy that moment.
We are really hoping for a girl (feel its a boy though) and i know if i found out it was a girl and it was wrong I would be disappointed but if I find out its a boy at birth I will just be happy at a beautiful baby finally getting out of me lol.


----------



## Laura617

well as I am not sure how these things work and if its the same all over I just wanted to know how often you guys see the doctor/midwife?
I have seen mine 3 times so far and have had two ultrasounds. First at like 6 weeks and got to see the heartbeat and second at 11 weeks, baby was measuring a few days over that but we are not changing my due date.
I don't know what to expect at my next appointment on April 1st... I will be 15 weeks and a few days (I think lol) so does anyone know what happens at this appointment?
:wacko:


----------



## Mrs_N

amy :hugs: glad the bleeding has stopped now

how exciting those feeling movements, I can't wait to feel that, wow

we are planning on staying team yellow too, we've always said we would, and both still feel we want to. yay for surprise on d-day!!

bump wise my waist has got way bigger :rofl: i think most of it is bloat rather than bump, although at the bottom of my belly it's gone all hard so maybe thats the start of a proper bump! :happydance:

I've been getting so annoyed with my doppler - we found the hb first at 9 weeks, difficult to find & bubs moved around a lot so difficult to listen to for more than about a minute lol but still there. found it again just before my scan at 11 weeks again with difficulty, had scan everything was fine but now I can't find it! surely it should be easier to find by now?? I'm not worried as such, just annoyed cos I want to listen to sproglet! am i listening in the wrong place?? should I still be trying really low down by my pubic bone or do I need to try a bit higher? any ideas?


----------



## elmaxie

Morning ladies!

Hope you are all well.

Amy hope everything is good with you, sorry to hear about your bleed.:hugs:
Apaton sorry about your loss:hugs:

So is this all the Sept Stars over in 2nd tri now??

I have my midwife today its only my second time and its to get my bloods done for downs etc...hopefully this time she may put the doppler on me. Saying that I jinxed myself last time as she never even suggested it:dohh:

I woke up today after having a bad night due to my hips feeling like they were popping out their sockets and had the worst ms I have had with this pregnancy! I even had to throw up in the kitchen sink which I dont like doing:blush: but since my coffee and toast I have felt fine:shrug:

Busy day here today. I have midwife and had posted stuff on gumtree so I have one person coming to get patio furniture and another coming to take down and take away our 2nd shed which I am looking forward to as we can then get on with getting the back fence sorted and th:shrug:en my tortoise enclosure and veggie patch too....so may have accomplished all this by 2012 lol

Better go hung up washing...of course its dull and damp today so its going on the driers.

Speak later.

Emma.xx


----------



## LittleAurora

16 weeks bumpage!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P220310_1723.jpg


----------



## Mummy2Asher

hey, could you change me to due 2nd sept and having a lil boy :) thanks! xx


----------



## JodieVN

hi all Just thought i would let you all know I had my private gender scan last night and we are on team pink :pink: which came as a bit of a shock because everyone thought it was a boy but i am over the moon!!! :cloud9:


----------



## emmalj80

I'm due on the 19th sept, could you add me in please


----------



## elmaxie

Oh fantastic another little boy and girl for the list!!

Congrats guys! :hugs:

Well we have had no end of excitement here.
Last week we had a man from the council asking about a man who lives over the road as they had a complaint saying he didnt use his house as his main residence.
Yesterday his car got clamped outside his house, I assume due to road tax expiring. Then last night he got his friends over (I assume) with a saw to cut it off and the car vanished.
I just had the police at the door asking if I saw anything. Which of course I did but I must have sounded weird as all we could see was a car infront of our window, hear a saw and see huge sparks....mainly as our house is set bellow the pavement line. Luckily the woman next door I guess saw more than me and hubby as they went into hers for ages then have gone.
God I am a bit crap too busy watching the sparks to get the make of car etc etc....:dohh:

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

mum_to_mickey, I've already added you so I was obviously just having a moment!!

Amy, in the UK things are a bit different. You see your mw at around 8-10 weeks I think and then 16 weeks (by this stage). I know in the states you ladies see the mw much more than us!

Impressive bumpage Little A! Congrats Mummy2Asher!! Another little boy!! Yey!! And Jodie.. our second little girl on here!! Congrats! I have to say the front page is really beginning to look pretty!! lol

Anyhoo.. I've had an interesting few days. So Monday and Tuesday I was feeling the butterflies in my tummy. I've been getting them pretty regularly which has been brilliant. Last night, however, I woke up in a lot of pain. All down my left side. It came in waves every 30 seconds or so and I actually thought I was going in to premature labour. My dh is abroad so I was thinking in my head how I was going to a. get to hospital and b. tell him what has happened. Anyway, after only 15-30 mins it just went. This morning I can feel where it was yesterday as my muscles are all hurting. My MW said it was ligament pain as things are obviously still stretching etc. Sooooo.... this morning I called in to work to say I'm not coming in and then had a lovely bath. During the bath I noticed I could see my heart beat through my tummy, so I just lay there watching it and then... I saw a kick!!! and another!! I know it's really early but I don't know what else it could be. Any ideas?? It was in-between my heartbeats and I saw my tummy push out in a small area below my naval. Needless to say I cried!! Not only is all ok but Fishy is letting me know he/she is ok!!! ANDDDD... my dh is on his way home from Germany!! Happy happy days! xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Aww Fish how lovely. It bet that was amazing!!!!

Little Aurora was asking about tankinis have you tried Jojo Maman Bebe. They're not expensive but this is where I bought mine a few years ago and a nice fit too. https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/.


----------



## lilia

Please Could you add me im due 8th Sept, thankyou xxx


----------



## bubbles09

hello glad to see everyone is doing well :) i am from the 22nd but could you move me to 16th now :) the mw checked my babys heartbeat yesterday it was so lovely, 160bpm. how are you all? i am feeling a lot better but the tiredness is still there! i will be finding out what the gender will be in 3 weeks time :) take care xx


----------



## LauraLy

Laura617 said:


> well as I am not sure how these things work and if its the same all over I just wanted to know how often you guys see the doctor/midwife?
> I have seen mine 3 times so far and have had two ultrasounds. First at like 6 weeks and got to see the heartbeat and second at 11 weeks, baby was measuring a few days over that but we are not changing my due date.
> I don't know what to expect at my next appointment on April 1st... I will be 15 weeks and a few days (I think lol) so does anyone know what happens at this appointment?
> :wacko:

I'm not sure if your practice works similarlly to mine...but right now we go every 4 weeks. This continues until the 3rd trimester...then we start going every 2 weeks...and then the last 4 weeks we go every week.
My midwife told me that a "typical" appointment will be collecting a urine sample, blood pressure and pulse, her finding my uterus, and listening to the heartbeat. She said that then they will explain a little bit about what to expect the next 4 weeks and to answer any questions I may have. 

I do know that I am having bloodwork done at my "16 week" appointment...its a screening for down's and neural tube defects (making sure the spinal cord closed). And at that appointment they are scheduling my 20 week ultrasound- where we can find out the sex of the baby if we'd like. 

I hope this helps...I'm in PA- so I assume they would be similar but maybe not exactly the same! Good luck! And let me know if you have any other questions!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lauramommy2

hi, im due on the 22nd september. could you add me to the list please :) x


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies!

Congrats Munny2Asher & Jodie :happydance:

Amy - so glad the bleeding has calmed down. Fx for you hun. 

Little A - that's a FAB bump! I just look fat at the moment... My belly is bigger, but so are my love handles - It's like a tyre! 

Fishy - Congrats!! Bet that was amazing... I can't wait to feel bubs move. I've felt a couple of (what I thought were) kicks, but that was last weds, and nothing really since. Oh, and we're getting a little mongrel from the kennels, can't wait to give her a new start and loving home tonight - she was a stray but she's so friendly and fussy. 

I thought i'd be bored after quitting teaching, but i must be honest - so far i'm loving it! I get to saunter down to my horse after taking the LO to school, and take my time brushing her etc instead of rushing down in the dark. It's great to spend so much time at the paddock, especially as I can't ride her now. I just love getting out in the fresh air. Plus, bargain hunt is shit hot isn't it? Daytime Tv Rocks! :)


----------



## stmw

heya everyone

little A i cannot believe that bump - its beautiful! I have nothing lol any times I thought I had a bump - it was bloat! I woke up this morning and though - you wouldnt even know I was pregnant! Booo!

Hope everyone is doing good! 

xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

Thanks girls! This is my 3rd so i tihnk thats why! lol

I have lost weight everywhere else! my face is thiner and my bum and thighs are smaller!! lol so pleased! lol


----------



## elmaxie

opticalillus5 said:


> I thought i'd be bored after quitting teaching, but i must be honest - so far i'm loving it! I get to saunter down to my horse after taking the LO to school, and take my time brushing her etc instead of rushing down in the dark. It's great to spend so much time at the paddock, especially as I can't ride her now. I just love getting out in the fresh air. Plus, bargain hunt is shit hot isn't it? Daytime Tv Rocks! :)

How jealous am I that you have a horse. I desperately want one and have decided that I will get one on my 35th birthday ( I will be 30 this year) that way kids are at school and I will have more time and better finances due to loans being paid off. Lucky lady although not being able to ride is killing me. I was only just getting my muscles back after Nathan when we got preg with no2..

Emmaxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

opticalillus5 said:


> I thought i'd be bored after quitting teaching, but i must be honest - so far i'm loving it! I get to saunter down to my horse after taking the LO to school, and take my time brushing her etc instead of rushing down in the dark. It's great to spend so much time at the paddock, especially as I can't ride her now. I just love getting out in the fresh air. Plus, bargain hunt is shit hot isn't it? Daytime Tv Rocks! :)

I know what you mean, I quit a few weeks ago and I've loved having the chance to go at my own pace, clean the house, sort the baby's room, wander to the shops, do the laundry... I thought I'd be bored but I haven't been!

I actually went for a job interview today. It's for a Senior Administrator for the Child Protection Unit of the Council here. I thought the interview went well and I'm just waiting to hear back! It's perfect for me as it's fairly close by and it's til mid July, so right on for when I want to go on Mat leave. Fingers crossed I get it! 

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oohh fingers crossed Emzy!!! x


----------



## LauraLy

Well ladies...I know I still have a few weeks until I have to decide- but I can't seem to make a decision about whether or not to find out the sex of the baby. Before we found out we were pregnant, I always said I didn't want to know- and my DH always wanted to know. Now, he still wants to know (as he has to know everything all the time...hahaha)- but I am still unsure about what I want. Did you ladies just KNOW...or how did you decide? I feel so torn about the whole thing. I do know that there is no "right" decision...I just want to feel comfortable with my decision. I am trying not to stress- but find myself thinking about it a lot. Any thoughts would be appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## chachadada

aw how lovely fish and chips! soooo cute. xx


----------



## aob1013

Gosh, second trimester already!


----------



## Drazic<3

Laura, we both said from the start we wanted to know so have been lucky in agreeing. We just want to be prepared and are both too damn inpatient! You need to both agree though, it would be sad if one of you regretted it :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Drazic<3 said:


> Laura, we both said from the start we wanted to know so have been lucky in agreeing. We just want to be prepared and are both too damn inpatient! You need to both agree though, it would be sad if one of you regretted it :hugs:

Yep same with us! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

LauraLy said:


> Well ladies...I know I still have a few weeks until I have to decide- but I can't seem to make a decision about whether or not to find out the sex of the baby. Before we found out we were pregnant, I always said I didn't want to know- and my DH always wanted to know. Now, he still wants to know (as he has to know everything all the time...hahaha)- but I am still unsure about what I want. Did you ladies just KNOW...or how did you decide? I feel so torn about the whole thing. I do know that there is no "right" decision...I just want to feel comfortable with my decision. I am trying not to stress- but find myself thinking about it a lot. Any thoughts would be appreciated! :hugs:

We both said right away that we wanted to find out. I think if Matt didn't want to know though, then I would agree to leave it a surprise and vice versa. I think both of you have to want to know xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay! I got the job and start on Monday! I'm so happy and relieved although it's going to be hard getting used to working full time again when I'm already so tired! I'm glad though, as it's til July which means I'll qualify for Maternity Allowance if I add on the weeks worked in my previous job before I went to uni x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey that's amazing news Emzy!!!! Congrats!!! Time to open the sparkling fruit juice! x


----------



## becs0375

Well done Emzy!!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
Amy - hope you & bubba are ok hunny :hugs: good news that all sounds ok on doppler xxx



> pushchair tetris. It WILL fit. I just haven't put it in the right way yet lol.

 :lmao: i think quite a few of us might join you before bubba's arrive lol



> Limpetsmum - we can hold hands i think i have finally decided that im going to team yellow.

:yipee:

Apaton - :hugs: for a sad time sweetie, ditto that his suffering is over now sweetie xxx

Lovely bump Little A, that's about the size of mine heehee

F&C - how wonderful for you hun, what a special moment! Glad bubba was letting you know he's ok - i feel mine does that too, when i get worried about him i tend to feel a flutter or a light jab (or sadly even a bit sicky lol!), kinda like reassurance - so sweet!

Right - i can't stop to chat i start aqua natal classes tonight :happydance: hope my maternity tankini fits (sorry it's not a black one but i got it from mothercare in the sale for £6!). Laters ladies xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Have fun! x


----------



## Blob

Fishnchips i'm bloody jealous i STILL havent really had any kicks :hissy: am not sure if i have a backwards placenta thing again though but :grr:


----------



## bump230910

Hiiiiii :D
I've been moved from 23rd to the 25th.
x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Blob.. I'm sure I wont be so happy that Fishy's an active one in a month or so! x


----------



## becs0375

Evening ladies xxx

Hope we are all ok?? What are you all up to this evening??? I am waiting on my husband to get home so we can take the puppy for a walk! He is getting restless!! My tummy is quite tender and achy today, don't know whats going on lol!!


----------



## LittleAurora

I have been having strange pains in my pubic region. like inside, feels like a pulling around my cervix ? has anyone else had this? I can feel lego moving around so I know she is ok.


----------



## x-amy-x

hey ladies... how are you all?

i have my 16 week appt tomorro xx


----------



## LauraLy

https://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100324/ap_on_bi_ge/us_baby_slings_recall

https://www.babyslingsafe.com/

Wanted to share this link. I found out at my prenatal yoga class that there is a HUGE recall on baby slings. It started in the US and looks like it has moved into the UK now. 

This has made me think. I have always wanted a sling and thought I'd use it A LOT...now this is making me think twice! They are saying especially not to use them with infants under 4 months, with low birth weight, or who have colds. Just some info to help us think! :wacko:


----------



## rachael22

hey i had my scan 2day and i was put foward 2 13+1 days so my EDD is naw 28/09/10 so please can i join xx


----------



## mysticdeliria

Yay :yipee:!! I officially made it to 2nd tri! I still feel like a fraud though, I'm toying with telling my work but besides the ultrasounds I don't really look or feel pregnant. Hopefully soon.

Congrats Emzy on the new job!

Fish&Chips-So exciting! I'm so happy for you and your baby!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Little A, I wonder if that is the same thing I was having last night. It was so painful. x


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello ladies, just a quick update. Had my dating scan today... Was amazing. Panda was moving around crazy amounts. I've been given a due date of 4th Oct now so I'm unlikely to be a September mummy like the rest of you xxx


----------



## MamaBird

EMZY!!! Congrats on the new job!!! You'll do great! Just remember to bring A LOT of snacks!! It sounds like silly advice...but that's what I struggle with the most at work all day...being hungry and not having anything left in my lunch bag! lol July will be here in no time ;-)


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey all, i had a fab time at my aqua natal class - the midwife was lovely and more than willing to idly chat baby & ease any worried people had. The other ladies were all nice too & full of valuable info heehee, i'd recommend it to anyone who has them in their area. 
On a warning note though i didn't realise if we swim during pregnancy it should be back stroke & definately not breast as it can cause the pelvis to dislodge (she did tell me the name of the condition but i forgot) and lead to bedrest for the remainder of the pregnancy, thought i'd let you all know as i would have thought breast stroke was the safest one to do as it's the gentlest :dohh:
With that i'm off to bed, i think i've earned my rest for tonight :sleep:


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening ladies!

Long day at work for me. I'm very tired and feel like I'm fighting off a cold or something.

The pelvic pains are probably round ligament pains. They can be sharp pulls or just general dull achiness. Just more stretching as the uterus expands and expands and expands. That would be my guess, anyway.

Limpet, that is really weird about the breast stroke. I would have thought the same as you. I'm not sure that I will stop doing it though - it is very relaxing and I think as long as we are gentle and easy with it, there would probably be a pretty minimal risk, don't you think? Luckily, I quite enjoy the backstroke! :)


----------



## Mrs_N

emz congratulations on the new job, fab news! :yipee:
the pains definatately sounds like round ligament stretching pains, those ligaments have to stretch A LOT whilst you are pregnant! 
limpetsmum glad you enjoyed your class, I am desperately trying to find an aqua natal class near me but so far no luck :( really disappointed cos I really wanted to do one! Any of you norwich/norfolk ladies know of any going on??


----------



## Boony

congrats on the new job emzy!

The swimming thing wont effect me anyway coz i cant swim lol but i do remember hearing the same thing when i was pregnant with my son.

I heard my baby's heartbeat last night :yipee: we tried at 12 weeks and couldnt find it and tried again last night and found it almost instantly very clearly and it was 174bpm.


----------



## becs0375

Mrs_N said:


> emz congratulations on the new job, fab news! :yipee:
> the pains definatately sounds like round ligament stretching pains, those ligaments have to stretch A LOT whilst you are pregnant!
> limpetsmum glad you enjoyed your class, I am desperately trying to find an aqua natal class near me but so far no luck :( really disappointed cos I really wanted to do one! Any of you norwich/norfolk ladies know of any going on??

Hey there Mrs_N, I am in Norfolk and I havent heard of any!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Got my 16 week midwife appt at lunch time and im not looking forward to seeing that woman again!


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck Amy hun :hugs:

Becs, Mrs_N - the only one I can find is the Sportspark in Norwich. :hugs:


----------



## Sayuri

@ amy oh no! what is she like? I seem to have had my 16 week appointment a little early I had mine last wednesday mid wife is nice she said she will be the one that will come round to the house and see me after baby.


----------



## chachadada

KittyVentura congrats, picture???

hey everyone im having a paro day, y i dont know??? BUT hubby bought me a doppler, was like £80 with gel but ment to be really good so will use it this weekend cause i am at my mums till then so have to wait :(


hope u are all good!! xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

mines a knob... pretty much because i dont want to go to the standard hospital for our area because of my 2 previous bad experiences i am not giving them a 3rd chance. Midwife is useless... which is an understatement.

how is everyone feeling today? i am a bit poorly, have a poorly and TMI very loose bowel movements haha... cant win, im either constipated or other way round pfft


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh Amy ditto hun, either I am begging to go or begging to stop going?! No happy medium! :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

LOL

katie what times your scan on sun??

im excited for you and a bit gutted im not having mine! xxx


----------



## Sayuri

x-amy-x said:


> mines a knob... pretty much because i dont want to go to the standard hospital for our area because of my 2 previous bad experiences i am not giving them a 3rd chance. Midwife is useless... which is an understatement.
> 
> how is everyone feeling today? i am a bit poorly, have a poorly and TMI very loose bowel movements haha... cant win, im either constipated or other way round pfft

Really sorry to hear that :hugs: Im at home sick with funny tummy ate something wrong which freaked me out as I thought it would affect baby. I have been having some movements so happy. Bursting to go loo but cant be arsed to get off sofa :blush:


----------



## x-amy-x

eek hope you feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## Carley22

Hello all, after being off with my wonderful migraines and cold for the past few days i finally caught up with this ever moving thread!!! 

I used my doppler last night and bubs has moved up loads!! you can really feel how big my uterus is now and i cant wait till i feel something - so lucky you Fish&Chips i just cant wait!! 

Janino87uk - welcome and congrats to being due on the same day as me whoop whoop... 

Congrats to JodieVN for team Pink and mummy2asher for team blue... 

emzywemzy good luck at the new job on monday and as mamabird says make sure you take lots of food, i sit at work stuffing my face all day!! 

As for me im tired, ill and wanting time to go faster...... but still am happy. !!!


----------



## SisterRose

Hey everyone, how's it going? :)

Amy- Hope you're feeling better soon
chachadada- Hope you get to play with your doppler soon!

And Fish&chips- Congrats on movement! what does it feel like for you? Yesterday I had a weird twitching sensation in my left hand side, and that's near where I usually find the heartbeat but the twitching was more over to the side.
Then I had it about 10 minutes ago too, I don't think it's gas because it's a really weird twitching sensation, like loads of sudden twitches and then it stops after about 5 seconds. 
I'm not sure if it's baby either though! this is my first and it's still early yet. :D

xxxxx


----------



## Carley22

Bekklez - we're due on the same day!!! 

Ive not had any movements yet but then not really looking out for them much.... you got much of a bump?


----------



## MrsJ08

There must be something in the air ladies because I've had a really upset stomach too. Only just made it to the bathroom in time last night (sorry tmi) Just feeling washed out and a bit fuzzy today, I've got no energy to do anything. Even though I'm feeling hungry there isn't anything that I want.

I still haven't received my NT results. I was told they would be a week but it's taken two already. I called the hospital yesterday to chase it up and they said there is a back log but not to worry because if I was high risk they would have called me immediately. I don't mind waiting for the results but I wish they wouldn't tell you they would take a week if they are going to take several! 

It sounds like a lot of us are suffering from ligament pain at the moment? My hips are still giving me hell, for some reason I can't make my legs comfortable so I'm switching positions constantly. It's driving my poor DH mad and he's having to put up with me snoring like a grizzly bear too!!!

Hope everyone has a nice day. At least it's nearly the weekend....


----------



## SisterRose

Carley- Ooo! so we are :) you getting excited now? and when's your 16 week appointment?
I don't think I've got that much of a "bump" yet, I just think I look like I'm getting fatter! I was chubby pre pregnancy anyway.

this is the first pic I took at 14+5 and I think it looks smaller since then!
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_34.jpg

How's your bump going? :)


----------



## SisterRose

whoops. It double posted somehow, not good :p

MrsJ08 ~ Hope your tummy feels better soon too :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Been to my appt, it was a bit pointless really!


----------



## Carley22

Bekkles - Wow you look good girl!! i was a little chubby pre-preggers and totally self conscious so wont be posting in the bumps thread i dont think LOL!! I am excited just want time to HURRY UP..... my 16 week appointment is 6th April (i'll be 17 weeks) but im not too bothered about the MW appoitnments because i have a doppler at home so not much that they can do!! yey get another urine sample after my surprise UTI (which i still dont believe i ever had).... 

I just want something new, like another scan or feeling baby move.... so holding out for movement now!

Mrs Jo8- hope you feel better soon babes.... sux being ill..... 

Amy - what happened then? she really that bad?


----------



## x-amy-x

Nothin happened... she written in my notes, took my blood. Told me to make a drs appointment. Bit pointless really! Would have sooner gone back to bed for a couple of hours :lol:


----------



## Carley22

lol i hear that!!! hmmmm bed.....


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh I want my bed soooooo much. I am exhausted today, just can't concentrate at all. Roll on 5pm.

:sleep:


----------



## x-amy-x

i might take caitlyn for a ridiculously late nap when she gets in just coz mammys tired :lol:

i could just eat somethig smothered in mint sauce haha


----------



## Drazic<3

I feel :sick: - I have just eaten chips, a sandwich and a kitkat chunky. :sick:


----------



## x-amy-x

aw shush... im hungry!

got my actifry coming tomorro :wohoo:


----------



## Carley22

be careful with those they are good at spontaneous combustion!!! but i really want one too...... i'd eat chips EVERYDAY forever!! might have to go and get a kitkat now drazic thanks!!


----------



## x-amy-x

my dad bought me it :D


----------



## Carley22

lucky you........


----------



## Mrs_N

Well I found baby's heartbeat again :thumbup: it's funny yesterday I spent half an hour searching with no luck, today put the probe on & there it is straight away lol! It's in the 160s - best sound ever! *heart*

will have to look into the Norwich sportspark then, thanks. 

Mmmm, sleep lol! I am so shattered, probably cos I'm working nights urgh. Last one tonight :yipee:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

I've noticed that we've started sharing bump pictures!!

So here is mine! 17 weeks today!
Also Happy 17 weeks to all my September 2nd buddies!!

xo
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/17Weeks.jpg


----------



## Carley22

i can never find my babys HB but as soon as my OH touches the doppler there it is!! tis going to be daddys little suck up i think!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

mmmm Kitkats.... you girls ALWAYS make me want food!!! *Off I trot to the shop for a kitkat chunky*


----------



## SisterRose

MamaBird ~ Your bump's looking awesome! :D

Oh. And! if you want kit kats you should get the mint kit kats, they're soooooooooo nice.


----------



## x-amy-x

nah... mint CLUB

if ya like a lotta chocolate on yer biscuit join our CLUB


----------



## Emzywemzy

MINT kitkats?! I didn't see those? I'll have to go on the hunt for one of those tomorrow now x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'd say orange kit kats are the yummiest..I stocked up from sainsburys yesterday as they are on promotion!!! You only get them in 2 finger bars so it will have to be a supermarket jobby....but they are just delicious. xx


----------



## becs0375

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm mint kit kats are just lush!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Teeny Weeny said:


> I'd say orange kit kats are the yummiest..I stocked up from sainsburys yesterday as they are on promotion!!! You only get them in 2 finger bars so it will have to be a supermarket jobby....but they are just delicious. xx

Just have to eat two then ha ha!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Kitty! Yes where is the picture?! Do you want me to leave you on the front page anyway as you're one of us really? :)

Carley, so how high up is your uterus now? I'm getting confused as my flutters seem to be quite high up now but I'm sure my uterus can't be that big yet??

Yep Bekklez it does feel like a twitching! Congrats! I've had the twitching/fluttering feeling but also a kick feeling so I guess the twitching is when the baby is moving?

Oh no Amy. Mine is on Monday. Did you hear the heartbeat?

I'm sitting here scoffing a big bar of galaxy... yum! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and happy 17 weeks Brigitte! x


----------



## Blob

Urrrggghhhhhh i cant do kit kats...:lol: plus mint and chocolate is just wrong for me :haha:


----------



## Blob

Oooooh loads if gorgeous bumps :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here's mine today at 17 weeks!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3920.jpg


----------



## SisterRose

Woo! lovely bump Fish&Chips and I love the dress too :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww cute bump fishy!! I still think I just look chubby! x


----------



## becs0375

Aww lovely bumps ladies!!
Mine is just fat lol!! I have a bump when I am laying in bed!!


----------



## x-amy-x

im gonna go have a bath because i know that there is no way i will be able to get myself and caitlyn ready for 9am in the mornin if i shower tomorro, so best sort myself tonight. hate not showering on a morning though.., i smell like night sweat lol


----------



## becs0375

Think I am going to have an early one tonight, gonna watch a bit of tv in bed!! Going to get my hair cut and coloured in the morning, can't wait!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

saw the baby again today! :yay: was amazing and so detailed! see little fingers and the spine! the head and eyes!!! AMAZING!


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpet, that is really weird about the breast stroke. I would have thought the same as you. I'm not sure that I will stop doing it though - it is very relaxing and I think as long as we are gentle and easy with it, there would probably be a pretty minimal risk, don't you think? Luckily, I quite enjoy the backstroke!

Yeah i think i will still do it but gently, not keen on back stroke as i hate water splashing on my face lol. She did show me a fun way to work out in the water using long foam floating tubes

Impressive bumps ladies!

Kitkats are nasty! Mars bars all the way :thumbup:



> Going to get my hair cut and coloured in the morning, can't wait!!

 Aww it'll be fab! i'm still loving my new hair doo - it feels so healthy right now!

I'm off for a bath tonight too Amy, hoping F&C's luck might rub off on us & enocourage bubba to make a guest appearance heehee (doubt it though - he's been quiet today, must be shattered from aqua aerobics last night lol)


----------



## Carley22

F&C my uterus is about half way between my belly button and my pubic bone.... was a real shocker when i used the doppler coz i was looking so low down... hehe...

LittleA you got any pics? ? ? ?


----------



## Asher

Evening ladies it's taken me ages to catch up on all the action from the thread!!

So the bumps are really coming on now!! Mine is definitely there, but I don't know how much of it is just muscles giving in from previous pregnancies! It's definitely hard nearer to the bottom though, so that must be uterus! And just tonight, I am feeling definite movement. More than a flutter, but not strong. Just feels like there is something in there moving. And if I sit more closed up, with my knees further up, I can feel it stronger. That has to be either little dude or really strong wind!!!

I have just had a tiny little lemon cake and I am glad now cos all you ladies would have had me running to the shop for some choccy!!! :lol

I'm off to bed in a mo. Shattered this week, hence not posting much. Work seems to have taken it's toll on me in the evenings more this week than in the last few, just when I thought maybe the tiredness was starting to wear off a little!! DH thinks the little one must be having a growth spurt in there!

Hope you are all well this eve. Catch up tomorrow!! Sweet dreams!! xx


----------



## MamaBird

Looking good Ann!! That bump is definitely there now!!

xo


----------



## NurseKel

Hello ladies! I have missed all of you since you left first tri. I had my NT scan today and I got moved up a few days...YAY...I am officially 13 weeks. So, I will be moving over here shortly to rejoin all of you. Scan pics are so adorable and the tech said her early guess is......BOY!


----------



## Mrs_N

All this talk of choccy makes me :sick: I am completely off chocolate for the whole of this pregnancy which is totally not like me at all!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am now the proud owner of a lovely pram and cot bed for our little man. It is all at my mums and it was so exciting showing them everything..my mum was really excited bless her!!! I have a need to be organised and I have found myself addicted to ebay more than ever!

I so need my hair coloured...it seems that since I dyed my hair like this 5 years ago it has become the 'trend' and I hate it. So much so I had a weird dream about the hairdressers last night.

Today I feel shattered and I have to do the ironing, housework, see my sons artwork at school, buy a birthday cake and pick up OHs presents for his birthday tomorrow...I just want my bed!

Hope all you ladies have a good day. xx


----------



## LittleAurora

Fish and chips...I was looking around the internet for cot bedding stuff, and came accross the range by lolly pop lane called fish and chips! lol... very cute made me think of you!


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies.

Not had a chance to get on as I have been mega tired the last few days. So appoligies for not catching up before i post but trying to sneak on whilst nathan has his quick nap.

Had midwife on wednesday and it went well. She is really nice which I am surprised at and I seem to see her every 4 weeks as apposed to the last time when I hardly saw them:shrug:it was a different practice and I never even knew my mw name so hoping its going to be better this time.
She found protien and glucose ++ in my urine so got in touch with GP to get antibiotics prescribed which I picked up after work yesterday (very impressed with her:thumbup:) she wasnt too worried it was my gestational diabetes coming earlier as my bloods during the day have been good and so was my random glucose bloods 2 weeks back. But she took extra bloods to get tested as my blood pressure was a bit high although by the time she had taken it for a third time it was normal but she is doing it "just incase". She also got her doppler out and gave a really good 10 mins to try and find the heart beat which she did in the end after me going onto my side as baby was way down in my pelvis:dohh: Gosh I cant gush about her enough lol:blush:

I have had an overwhelming feeling that baby is a girl. OH still thinks its a boy so one of us will be right. But neither of us are really bothered what flavour of baby we get so long as all is ok. Just hoping it flashes at our scan in a few weeks as they dont try too hard to find the sex out for you here.:growlmad:

I have been feeling movements a bit better although I am sure its doing some strange stuff in there as the movements are weird lol like a shuffling then prodding:shrug:

Anyways sorry for the ME ME ME post.:blush: I promise I will come back later and try to catch up with the thread and how you are all doing once Nathan is in bed later.

Love to you all!

Emma.xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey girls, been to epu this morning to get bleeding checked out. Waiting swab results to check for infection.

How is everyone?

Im 16 weeks today! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Girls

It seems like everyone is having a tired week... I am absolutely exhausted this week and I'm getting a bit worried as I'm starting my new job on Monday but all I want to do is sleep! I don't feel like the sleep I'm getting at night is very good quality, I'm waking up all the time either for a wee or just randomly and I'm waking up totally knackered like I haven't been to bed at all. Matt said that baby must be having a growth spurt and stealing all my energy! Well I hope she lets me have at least a bit on Monday so I don't come across too badly on my first day!

I've been into uni today for the last time and officially suspended my studies until January next year. To be honest I'm not even sure if I'll go back and if I do, I doubt it'll be January, it'll be more like September next year. But still, at least it keeps my options open for after the baby is born and we can look at our circumstances nearer the time and decide.

Aw Amy, I hope everything is ok with your test results and if you have an infection I hope they sort you out quickly.

Right, we have house guests this weekend (not what I want when I feel so tired, but I can't exactly uninvite them! lol) so I'm off to tidy the house and make the guest bed.

Speak to you later girlies

Em xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and happy 16 weeks Amy! I can't believe I'm 18 weeks tomorrow! x


----------



## mixedmama

18 weeks already!? Wow congrats Emzywemzy :D


----------



## LittleAurora

here are some thing I bought for Lego :)

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=208341&id=772731039&l=1fb5e729de


----------



## Blob

Emzywemzy thats pretty much what i did though still not gone back and now having our second :haha: However i plan on going back after this one and Tabs are a bit older :)


----------



## becs0375

Awww Little A, all gorgeous!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Blob said:


> Emzywemzy thats pretty much what i did though still not gone back and now having our second :haha: However i plan on going back after this one and Tabs are a bit older :)

That's the good thing about uni, it's quite flexible! What course were you doing?

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw lovely little A! x


----------



## x-amy-x

I cant believe we're starting to hit 18 weeks! makes me feel like im due at the end of sept haha


----------



## Carley22

i know what you mean Amy im not even 16 weeks yet :cry:


----------



## x-amy-x

seriously though im only due on the 10th so not even middle of sept haha

i still have week envy of all the girls ahead of me though!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Don't worry girls, it's only coz I'm due in August really and I'm a September Stars imposter! lol x


----------



## Boony

I'm not even 14 weeks yet so you can all stop moaning  lol


----------



## Drazic<3

Yeah, I'm fake September too, cheating! 

Hope you are feeling better soon Amy hun -x-


----------



## becs0375

Evening ladies!!!

Well I have a night on my own, hubby at a mess do which I didnt fancy going to lol!! Don't like being told when I can and cant go to the loo, particularly not atm!!!

What are we all up to?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Nursekel.. what's your new EDD now? Or have I already updated it?.. I loose track!

Little A.. was it the cute bit that made you think of me or the name? lol .. Well you obviously must get it now!

I'm glad it went well with your mw Emma! Naughty little bean for hiding!

Oh Amy I hope you are ok. Let us know when you get the results.

Emzy.. yep I'm knackered also. We're off out for a meal with friends soon and I can hardly keep my eyes open. Have a lovely weekend with your guests and good luck for Monday if I don't speak to you before.

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to Emzy going up a box! I've only just realised! x


----------



## Drazic<3

I have felt baby wiggle so much today - most of this evening! Anyone else getting lots of wiggles now?


----------



## xprincessx

heyy had my scan today and have been put back to september 24th - again!! nightmare!! haha


----------



## KiansMummy

is anyone due 18th sept? x


----------



## Mrs_N

talk about week envy! I'm not even 14 weeks - 18 weeks seems forever away!! 
still, onto the 4th ticker box today finally!


----------



## becs0375

Mine has become more fluttery and stretchy feeling!!


----------



## mixedmama

jessmum2be i'm due on the 19th.. (although I believe the US was wrong and I'm prob due on the 22nd..)

I'm having serious week envy! Feels like everybody here is ahead of me


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! my baby has been very active!! its class!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies! I've just had to catch up hundreds of pages (so it seems).. hubby is now back from course and had the busiest week at work so just haven't had chance to get online... had parents evening last night and because I work all the way over in Beccles (just under an hours drive) I didn't get in the house till 9.30pm, after leaving at 7.15am! 
:(

So exciting that everyone is feeling flutters and movements! Nothing over here yet :( Although I can sympathise with the girls who said their bowels can't decide between constipation and being, ahem, loose! Today I also keep feeling like I really need a wee and when I get there there's really nothing much to shout home about, doesn't hurt or anything so don't think it's an infection, I think maybe my uterus is just laying funny/growing at the moment!

Anyway, I'm off to watch a chick flick with the hubby! Take care all! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fish&Chips said:


> Yey to Emzy going up a box! I've only just realised! x

Ohhh yeah! I didn't even notice! That's exciting but also quite scary that I'm on the middle box now! 

xx


----------



## limpetsmum

OMG middle box!!!

Well i'm having a crap end to a busy week! Staff meeting today told us government are cutting all overtime pay, freezing pay increases for 2 years & adding a 24/7 oncall system for our department.
Spoke to hubby just but he starting going on about his work instead of the sympathy i was after! As i'm the higher earner it looks like i can only afford to take the 5 weeks maternity pay i will qualify for then i'll have to go back full time & leave bubba with a childminder 5 days a week or in a nursery :nope: so dissapointed, it's kinda taken the excitement out of me at the moment as i feel i won't be the one bringing our child up :cry: i'll get to collect him, feed, bath & bed!


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Fish N Chips! No you didn't update it yet cause I didn't give you the new date...duh! Dang ol pregnancy brain! My new date is 9/30/10. Good thing I stayed with you guys instead of moving to October Bumpkins. LOL Thank you for keeping track and updating for us!


----------



## Jellycat

Hi I know it's late but can I join, finally got the courage to join after my scan this week. Can you put me down as EDD 23rd Sept Thanks


----------



## mixedmama

Welcome Jellycat :D x


----------



## opticalillus5

Ladies... I'm bleeding again :( was red yesterday n has gone brown today. Sorry if tmi but it's only when wiping, but had a few clots in. Trying to take my own advice n not worry, but I'm just really fed up of all the scares all thwe time for no apparent reason :( 
P.s. Sorry I haven't caught up on the thread yet - I'm on my blackberry! Hope ur all well n feelin better than me today :(


----------



## LittleAurora

are you going to call your midwife? fingers crossed all is ok xx


----------



## limpetsmum

opticalillus5 sending lots of :hugs: for yourself & bubba, try to stay optimistic hunny. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Blob

Ahhh that must mean i'd be in the middle box too :argh:

opticalillus5 :hugs: Dont stress but i would phone a MW and ask just to stop you wondering. FXd for you hun everything is totally fine...

I'm still getting no movements really :hissy: I felt Tabs and could SEE her moving by 19 weeks like my tummy would wriggle around everywhere :cloud9: keep getting MWs going 'oh you should be feeling your baby now since its your second'.... GRRRRR.... Shouldnt be shocked really Tabs was really lazy but boooooooooo


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks ladies.. I don't think I'm going to bother anyone unless it turns red, then I'll probably just call epu and go through to hospital. The consultant told me that bleeding was common for no apparent reason in early pregnancy, and I guess I still fit into that bracket :(


----------



## Blob

I would still phone any bleeding is something you need to tell your MW... even if it puts your own mind at rest and they tell you its fine :hugs: 

Sorry :blush:

:wave: :wave: Hey Jellycat :)


----------



## mixedmama

opticalillus5 - thinking of you! I'm sure everything is okay, but if it does persist you should contact your MW, to stop you from worrying!

How many of you ladies are deciding to stay on team yellow? I'm in two minds =/

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy 18 weeks to meeee! 

opticalillus5- Hugs to you. I'm sure everything is fine, but I would report it to your MW if it continues just to put your mind at rest. Big hugs hun xx


----------



## Blob

I stayed on team yellow last time and it was great but my only issue was there was no 'big exitment' at being told girl (which is what i REALLY wanted) as i was exhausted and really didnt take it all in... it wasnt what i'd expected...saying that though i would do it again as it was nice. 

I WANT to know this time but my OH doesnt as he liked not knowing, guess its not so much of a shock to them you're just so relieved you've got your baby out safe you dont think of much :cloud9:

Thats IMO obviously though ha ha!! I really wanted to know so i could then have both sides...some people who found out last time dont want to find out this time and some people from team yellow want to :wacko:


----------



## Drazic<3

Optical, hope you are feeling better soon hun, but I would agree it's worth giving the midwife a call, if only to put your mind at ease. :hugs: 

I am so nervous about my scan tomorrow. Hopefully I will be back with nice pictures. *deep breath*


----------



## Blob

You'll be fine dont worry :hugs: :hugs: Its totally scary though :shock: 

Always think before you've had your LO you worry all the time if they're ok and think that once they are born at least you can see them and know if they are ok...however OMG so not true they are born and you are going aaaah are they breathing aaah they eating ok :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep Drazic, I'm getting lots of butterflies which I think are wiggles and occasionally some kicks. I love it! Good luck at your scan tomorrow.

Limpetsmum, sorry to hear about your pay freeze. Hopefully we can get out of this recession asap.

No worries NurseKel! Glad you're still with us!

Welcome Jellycat!

Optical I hope everything is ok. Please go to the epu if it turns red again. :hugs:

Happy 18 weeks Emzy!


----------



## Asher

Hi everyone! Some fab news going on! I can't believe people are hitting the 18 week mark! That's great!!

Good to see some newbies! 

Optical fingers crossed everything is ok. :hug

Limpetsmum that sucks, maybe things will change between now and then? Will keep fingers crossed for you that it does. I currently work for the NHS but our service looks set to end up in the hands of the council, and it will probably be whilst I am on mat leave, so I will come back to new job, new place, the whole lot! Ah well.

I am sooo tired again tonight, I think it must be a growth spurt!

16 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## Blob

Urgh am so jealous of you all feeling movements :hissy:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Drazic don't be scared sweetie :hugs: Hope you enjoy it and get some fab piccies to show us all! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy 16 weeks Asher! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Can't wait to hear from Drazic! x


----------



## Mrs_N

opticalillus :hugs: definately let your mw know, and if it goes red again get it checked out
drazic hope you enjoy your scan, looking forward to seeing the piccies!
fish&chips aw wow, must be lovely feeling all those little wriggles!


----------



## Asher

Fish&Chips said:


> Can't wait to hear from Drazic! x

I know! Will be good to see what team she's on!! :thumbup:


----------



## limpetsmum

> Urgh am so jealous of you all feeling movements

 me too! I spent an hour lying in bed this morning in every possible position to see if i could feel bubba but no such luck :nope: i listened with the doppler & he sounded awake as he was kicking away, maybe it's just too early as yet!
All that happened is i got up to be completely covered in a rash :dohh: i'm guessing it may be due to clean sheets i put on the bed yesterday & i stupidly went to bed last night feeling my skin was dry but couldn't be bothered to get up again & moisturise, is anyone else resembling a crocodile if they don't subscribe to a bottle of baby oil a week?

Hope everyone is well today? I'm off to do a little more planting of flowers in the front garden :flower: catch up again later my lovelies :hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all! I'm also very jealous of everyone feeling movements! I have nothing yet :( DO feel like there has been a little growth of my belly the last few days though which is good!
Can't wait to hear from Drazic... is she finding out the sex today?

I popped into a local 4D baby clinic yesterday with DH to see if we could book in for a gender scan.. but they said they only do gender scans after the 20th week... and after the anomaly scan... this seems a bit pointless to me?!


----------



## becs0375

Hey there ladies!!!

What a busy day I have had!! Walked miles on the beach this morning with the dog, then had a roast at my parents!! Hubby gone away for the night, so i decided to gut my kitchen, clean all the cupboards etc, clean all the windows and mop all the floors!! I tell you what I am bloody pooped now!! 

Eeeee I hope Drazic got on ok!!!!


----------



## NurseKel

Well ladies, I am gettting close to 14 weeks now...YAY! I'm going to try and share my last scan pics with you if I can get it to work.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 008.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 4









12 weeks 003.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi Ladies!
I'm being a bad thread-mate and not reading previous posts! Apologies! I like to catch up with everyone, but I am wiped out this weekend and just don't have the energy.
becs0375, can you come to my house when you're done? I could use some of that manic nesting energy right about now! :)
I got lots of spring cleaning done last weekend, but a hard week at work has just left me wiped out this weekend. And any energy I've got needs to go to my toddler (the 15-month old energizer bunny - mama can barely keep up today!). But I have guests arriving this week and the house desperately needs a good scrubbing. If I don't do it today, I'm going to be awfully stressed mid-week.
Baby steps: maybe just a few loads of laundry and the floors?
The problem with that is that by Wed, when guests arrive, it will feel like none of that was ever done. My son flings most of his meals on the floor and wears the rest, you see! :)
Maybe I will miraculously find the energy this afternoon.
Or I could just say the hell with it and take my boy out to the park. That sounds better. Then husband can do the heavy cleaning on his days off... heh heh heh
Hope you are all feeling more energized than I am, and if not, wishing naps to all who need them! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

limpetsmum said:


> Urgh am so jealous of you all feeling movements
> 
> me too! I spent an hour lying in bed this morning in every possible position to see if i could feel bubba but no such luck :nope: i listened with the doppler & he sounded awake as he was kicking away, maybe it's just too early as yet!
> All that happened is i got up to be completely covered in a rash :dohh: i'm guessing it may be due to clean sheets i put on the bed yesterday & i stupidly went to bed last night feeling my skin was dry but couldn't be bothered to get up again & moisturise, is anyone else resembling a crocodile if they don't subscribe to a bottle of baby oil a week?
> 
> Hope everyone is well today? I'm off to do a little more planting of flowers in the front garden :flower: catch up again later my lovelies :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes but I didn't realise it was pregnancy related!!!! I was wondering what was going on with my skin. Sorry if this is tmi but it's so dry I'm getting tummy dandruff!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amazing scan pics NurseKel! x


----------



## x-amy-x

LOL at tummy dandruff. I'm dry too, skin on my hands is really sore and cracked in between my fingers.

Im too lazy to commit to any kind of moisture regime though even though i have a lovely bottle of bio oil sat there

x


----------



## ika

Fish&Chips said:


> limpetsmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urgh am so jealous of you all feeling movements
> 
> me too! I spent an hour lying in bed this morning in every possible position to see if i could feel bubba but no such luck :nope: i listened with the doppler & he sounded awake as he was kicking away, maybe it's just too early as yet!
> All that happened is i got up to be completely covered in a rash :dohh: i'm guessing it may be due to clean sheets i put on the bed yesterday & i stupidly went to bed last night feeling my skin was dry but couldn't be bothered to get up again & moisturise, is anyone else resembling a crocodile if they don't subscribe to a bottle of baby oil a week?
> 
> Hope everyone is well today? I'm off to do a little more planting of flowers in the front garden :flower: catch up again later my lovelies :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but I didn't realise it was pregnancy related!!!! I was wondering what was going on with my skin. Sorry if this is tmi but it's so dry I'm getting tummy dandruff!!!Click to expand...

OMG me to!! Why on earth is my tummy so itchy?! If I forget to plaster it in oil and moisteriser it becomes red raw!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep me too Amy but think I have to do something now as this could get embarrassing!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Soo itchy!


----------



## SisterRose

Hey everyone, just came to make a post about weird pressure but someone beat me to it and it's slightly different to what I'm experiencing so I thought I'd ask here, sorry to be a pest~again!

For the last three/four days I've had what feels like weird pressure in my lower stomache, it feels like I constantly have a full bladder ~ or it is a "full" bladder thing cause when i go to the toilet it feels better for a while, and the pressure feeling makes me feel like I need to go to the toilet a lot more, so increased toilet time. It feels pretty uncomfortable. I've also had a tiny bit of pain with the pressure, around the stomache area, when i go wee (tmi), like I'm relieving the full feeling(cant describe it) it doesnt feel like a water infection to me as I haven't been having pains or stomache cramps which I've had when I had a water infection before and it doesn't sting or anything when I go to the toilet, I'm getting a bit concerned now incase it is one. I was about to take a water sample in to the doctors tomorrow morning to check it out, as Im worried that a water infection might hurt the baby? and I'd rather know that there's nothing wrong down there and it's just everything growing/stretching that's causing the pressure.
Anyone else expereinces this and know if a water infection can be harmful to the baby? 

Lovely pics NurseKel
Fish&Chips ~ I've been a bit itchy! getting really aggravating sometimes!

Hope everyones having a nice weekend


----------



## chachadada

NurseKel; great scan pic!

hope everyones having a relaxing sunday! i am here typing and can feel my beanie :) wow i love it!!! also love my doppler, amazing to hear beanies hart beat!

where is drazic??? i cant wait to find out what team she is on :)

xxxx


----------



## becs0375

I think Drazic is keeping us all waiting!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

i know what team shes onnn :wohoo:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think I've had that Bekklez but I'm not 100% sure if it's the same thing. I think mine was more to do with constipation. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amy you monkey!! How do you know?!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

:icecream:

shes my text buddy :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

You tease!! Is she going to log on and tell us? I'm very impatient don't you know! lol


----------



## Louise3512uk

Then you should text her and tell her to get online and let us know! I refuse to get into the bath until I know! x


----------



## becs0375

I am sitting here waiting all patiently lol!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

shes just on her way back :lol: she said shes on the traiiiiiin... she should have flew eh? :lol:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Can't you whisper it to us? She'll never know!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Louise3512uk said:


> Can't you whisper it to us? She'll never know!!!

:lol: haha you rebel NO


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Bekklez said:


> Hey everyone, just came to make a post about weird pressure but someone beat me to it and it's slightly different to what I'm experiencing so I thought I'd ask here, sorry to be a pest~again!
> 
> For the last three/four days I've had what feels like weird pressure in my lower stomache, it feels like I constantly have a full bladder ~ or it is a "full" bladder thing cause when i go to the toilet it feels better for a while, and the pressure feeling makes me feel like I need to go to the toilet a lot more, so increased toilet time. It feels pretty uncomfortable. I've also had a tiny bit of pain with the pressure, around the stomache area, when i go wee (tmi), like I'm relieving the full feeling(cant describe it) it doesnt feel like a water infection to me as I haven't been having pains or stomache cramps which I've had when I had a water infection before and it doesn't sting or anything when I go to the toilet, I'm getting a bit concerned now incase it is one. I was about to take a water sample in to the doctors tomorrow morning to check it out, as Im worried that a water infection might hurt the baby? and I'd rather know that there's nothing wrong down there and it's just everything growing/stretching that's causing the pressure.
> Anyone else expereinces this and know if a water infection can be harmful to the baby?
> 
> Lovely pics NurseKel
> Fish&Chips ~ I've been a bit itchy! getting really aggravating sometimes!
> 
> Hope everyones having a nice weekend

 I have had the exact same thing. I thought mine was a water infection, so i had a look at all the cystitus medicines and none are supposed to be for pregnancy (whihc annoys me because we all know your likely to get water infections in pregnancy). So i have been drinking tons of water and cranberry juice but makes me wee more and doesnt really help at alll. I find the worst one is when i wake up in the middle of the night and am busting foor the loo... and then as soon as i have been my bladder is just really sore like its been stretched (i hope that makes sense) and it takes a while for it to calm down.

I also have a dry belly..thought i was the only one. Nt really got a proper bump yet, not a hard one but a round bulge apppearing, so i really dont know why i have it.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm guessing Drazic is on team pink!...No reason at all just thought I'd have a quick bet with myself!!
I'm just back from Harvester and feel so full, but it was ever so yummy and it was nice to spend some time out with the boys. 

Hope you are all well. x


----------



## Louise3512uk

I think she's team pink too!


----------



## x-amy-x

shes told on facebook :D


----------



## Louise3512uk

She needs to get her priorities right! She should have been on here first!!!


----------



## becs0375

She better hurry up!!!!

Christ Louise we have ages yet!!! 4 weeks on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I saw she has told on facebook! I've been waiting in suspense all night lol x


----------



## x-amy-x

its in her journal ;-)


----------



## Asher

Right, I am going to do some searching re Drazic!! Ha ha!! I think pink too but probably am wrong!!! 

Love the scan pics NurseKel! Lovely!!! 

I am tired! And it's Monday AGAIN tomorrow! Grrrrrr.


----------



## Asher

Right, I am going to do some searching re Drazic!! Ha ha!! I think pink too but probably am wrong!!! 

Love the scan pics NurseKel! Lovely!!! 

I am tired! And it's Monday AGAIN tomorrow! Grrrrrr.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Wooo I found her journal! ;) I'm so excited, I feel like I've just found out the sex of my own baby!!! 
THanks Becs for reminding me, only 4 and a half weeks to go :(


----------



## x-amy-x

lol i felt the same lou!


----------



## becs0375

Awww its so exciting!!! I want to know my own now!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, thanks so much girls! We had to travel to the scan so it's taken a while! As you know, we are expecting a girl. :cloud9: - we are over the moon, but have taken an extreme wiggling as punishment today, I don't think she liked how hard the sonographer was pressing down! It was wonderful. I have loads of pictures which I will upload tomorrow. Thanks so much for all your lovely thoughts -x-


----------



## Asher

Yay Drazic your news is so fab! Congrats again. x


----------



## chachadada

yaaaay awww congrats drazic! cant wait to see the pics xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey!!!! Congrats Drazic! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations! I hope you realise you've kept me up past my bedtime!! Hehehehe :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 17 weeks Louise!


----------



## cazza22

Congrats Drazic huny so happy for u n ur OH . Ive been searching all over BNB to find out how u got on LOL!! I knew u'd be in here with the September stars & just really wanted to congratulate u xxxxxxxxxx massive hugs chick xxxxxxxxxxxx Lov Caz


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Cazza!!! How are you doing hun? x


----------



## stmw

yayyyy! congrats drazic! all this gender talk has pushed me over the edge and ive booked my gender scan for saturday haha! couldnt help myself!! xx


----------



## NurseKel

Drazic, I am so happy for you! Little girls are fantastic! We were all hoping for a little girl but the scan tech said her early guess for us is....boy. It's alright though b/c I already have my DD so that would give me one of each. :happydance:


----------



## MamaBird

YAY Drazic!!! Congrats on the pink bump!!!
xo


----------



## limpetsmum

Aww congrats drazic - i am soooo jealous haha. Sweet dreams for you tonight eh xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Got another midwife appointment tomorrow - no idea what she's going to be doing but we hope to ask to view 3 local hospitals & maybe even hear our bubba's heartbeat (and not through earphones lol).
Hope everyone has a good week, night night xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Yay, I was right!!! Congratulations on the pink bump Drazic!! 
Today I am off to the hair salon for a hair makeover and I am so excited!! I'd best make little mans breakfast and get him ready for school, and get myself ready too.

Have a good day ladies. xx

I have moved up a box too!!!! x


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!!!!!

I had a fab nights sleep last night, the puppy only got me up twice for the loo and we finally got up at 9am!!! He is a good boy for his Mummy!!!!
Off to take him for a walk in a bit, then back home to go over the house with the hoover, then I have my midwife appointment at 4.20, looking forward to seeing her again. She is lovely!!!

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls :hugs: 

Aww, Cazza - bless your heart. Thank you. I am pleased to see about your fertility appointment and will be looking forward to hearing all the news about your healthy babe REALLY soon. Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Draztic! :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning girls! Well I've been given an extra free period today at work so I've done a bit of work and now I've decided to catch up on here! 

After the excitement of last night, am soooooooo tempted to look further into the private gender scan idea... the place we went to on Saturday said they only do them after you've had the anomaly scan which seems totally pointless to me seeing as I'll find out there! Does anyone know of anywhere Suffolk/Essex way?


----------



## opticalillus5

Hi ladies...

Yey for team pink Drazic!! Congratulations!!!! 

Thank you all so much for your support & well wishes; I took your advice and called my midwife, she said to monitor the bleeding and if it turned red to go to hospital. It seemed to be more of a brownish discharge (sorry tmi!) yesterday, and seems to have stopped completely today (FX anyway!!! - I thought it had stopped yesterday and it hadn't). I feel like i'm back in first tri with the knicker-checking! 

I must say, I don't know how i'd have coped without my doppler... Plus, yesterday, I'm sure I felt a few kicks! Nothing today, but it seemed as though bubs was letting me know s/he was doing ok. 

I had a funny turn yesterday and nearly passed out in church! It was OH's grand-parents 60th anniversary so they had a special mention in church, so we went along to celebrate with them. Thing is, they are catholics and the incense really got to me - I had to sit down cos I felt myself keeling over! Also, I felt so self-concious with my bump - I could have only been more of a sinner had I taken my other illegitimate child in with me lol. 

I'm not having the dry skin problem, but I am absolutely covered in spots!!! Still, I don't want to complain - I'm feeling very blessed today to be pregnant at all. 

xXx


----------



## Carley22

Congrats Drazic - wow the front page is looking more and more colourful!! hehe...

AND...... we're even 3 girls 3 boys.....


----------



## Fish&Chips

Glad the bleeding has stopped Optical. Yay to going up a box Teeny! Are you going to post a pic of your new hair style? Limpetsmum, you should do this as well!! I wanna see!

I've also got a mw appointment today and it'll be our first time of hearing the heart beat! I can't wait.

x


----------



## x-amy-x

Hope your appt goes well F&C :) xx


----------



## Tiredgirl

Hi :flower:

Can I join September Stars please?? I am due on 24th September!! :happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

Louise - I went with Babybond - they have a great reputation and they have places everywhere. Worth googling them - they do gender scans from 16 weeks 

Fish - good luck for the midwife darling :hugs:

Thanks everyone for the lovely messages :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome Tiredgirl!

Thanks Amy and Drazic. Just got back and have found out that I'm rhesus negative, have low blood pressure and a low red blood count. None of which is a problem so all's good. My Mum and I think big sister were rhesus negative, so I've just joined their club! I guess I've also got to start eating my green veg and bananas and possibly start taking iron tablets. Naughty me!

And... we heard the baby's heartbeat!! It was nice and strong and measured between 148-161.. apparently it was doing somersaults etc so it's heartbeat kept changing! Also I was told my uterus is up to my belly button which is about right for 20 weeks so I guess that explains my bump!!

It was lovely but all over so quickly. My next scan is a week Wednesday and I can't wait!! x


----------



## LittleAurora

oh cool fishy! My uterus is right up to my belly button as well! 
Its magic hearing the HB for the 1st time isnt it!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Evening Girls

I hope you're all ok? Well I have had the worst day today!! It's a bit of a long story but I'll fill you in...

Yesterday I had some cramps but I wasn't too worried as they were fairly mild so just carried on with the day and got an early night ready for my first day in my new job today. Well, I lay awake for most of the night as the cramps got worse and managed about 2 hours sleep this morning. I got up at 7am and was about to get in the shower, when whoosh... a load of what seemed like watery discharge ran down my leg (sorry tmi) and afterwards when I wiped there was a lot of blood stained discharge. So, not sure what to do I rang the midwife team at the hospital and they advised me to pop a pad on and come in and be checked. So I woke up hubby and we headed into the hospital. To try to cut a long story short, it was awful. I hadn't a clue what was going on and we were put on this ward with a few women in premature labour. The poor woman next to me was contracting and screaming and crying. All I could hear them say was that the baby was so small it might not survive. I just looked at Matt and burst into tears! I looked over at the woman opposite me (who was there for an anti D injection) and she said "I just want to go home, I'm not ready for all this!". Anyway, eventually I was seen by the rudest midwife in Britain, who basically said there was a 50% chance my waters could have gone, which put the fear of god into us. I was given an internal examination by a doctor and thankfully she said my cervix was closed and that there was no sign of my waters having broken. She then left the room and shortly after the rude midwife came back, threw my notes at me and said see you later then. When I walked out I just burst into tears and I was like.... so what do I do? What are all the cramps and what is the discharge and the bleeding from? 

Anyway, I rang my normal midwife when I got home and explained what had happened and what been written in my notes and that I didn't understand what was going on and she basically explained that the bleeding had been caused by a Cervical Ectropion that was nothing to worry about and that I had another UTI which was causing the pain and the watery 'discharge' that leaked out was actually urine! She couldn't believe that they didn't explain anything to me and that they didn't give me any antibiotics for the uti or anything so she advised us to make a complaint about the rude midwife, which we did. So I've been up to see the doctor this afternoon and he has prescribed some antibiotics for me. 

So not great on what was meant to be my first day in my new job! Fortunately my new boss was very nice and just said to rest up and to start next Tuesday instead. I'm just glad baby is OK and that very scary experience is over with.

Hope you're all OK
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh that is awful Emzy but I'm so glad that you and your little on is ok. I just don't get how a woman in that position can be so nasty to someone obviously terrified that they are about to loose their baby. It's disgusting. I'm so glad you complained. xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats on Team Pink Drazic.
Glad everything is okay Emzy.
I had my 16 week midwife check today and heard babies heartbeat for 1st time and it was amaizing


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you Fish&Chips. I can't believe how rude she was and I certainly can't believe that she tested my urine and saw that I had a UTI and didn't do anything about it! My normal midwife was so angry and she said that she should have explained where the bleeding was coming from and treated the UTI. I told her the rude midwives name and she said that off the record, her name had been mentioned several times before and she advised us to make a complaint, so we did. She shouldn't be allowed to keep being like that in her profession!
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Why on earth has that mw got that poor attitude I have no idea. If she really hates her job she should get another one and not take it out on poor, vulnerable woman.


----------



## Drazic<3

Emzy, that is terrible sweetheart. Sending huge :hugs: - take it easy and be kind to yourself -x-


----------



## FirstBean

Oh I was just looking at 1st page and realised I havent asked to change my date I am due the 14th not 13th can you please change Thanks


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sure, just changed it for you now. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fish&Chips said:


> Why on earth has that mw got that poor attitude I have no idea. If she really hates her job she should get another one and not take it out on poor, vulnerable woman.


Agreed! Stupid woman lol And thanks Drazic. I plan on putting my feet up this week now x


----------



## becs0375

I had a bad mw experience, she really upset me! Heard babys hb and was moving loads, so all good! Blood pressure normal and urine normal! So thats the plus!


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: emzy xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no, what happened Becs?


----------



## becs0375

I just put a thread on the board!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Becs, I have just read your other thread. Sooo rude! I can't believe people in that profession can be so rude and dismissive of us, especially when we are feeling scared and vulnerable. I am glad you are making a complaint about yours too. Like my normal midwife said, if we don't complain then they are just allowed to get away with it x


----------



## Drazic<3

Sending :hugs: hugs to you both girls! My midwife is hard work, but nothing like you girls have been through!


----------



## Emzywemzy

oops it wasn't showing my other post so I posted again! x


----------



## x-amy-x

im sat waiting for my hubby to bring me iced finger buns... why isnt he back already i need them!


----------



## Drazic<3

ummmm... icing sugar.


----------



## Jellycat

Amy, I'm waiting for my hubby to come home and moan that I need to do some exercise ( as he does most evenings),........ rather have a man bringing me a sticky bun :-(


----------



## x-amy-x

Jellycat said:


> Amy, I'm waiting for my hubby to come home and moan that I need to do some exercise ( as he does most evenings),........ rather have a man bringing me a sticky bun :-(

why!:growlmad:


----------



## Fish&Chips

My dh is at a friend's house and I miss him :( but he's left me some angel delight!! x


----------



## x-amy-x

i have a ginormous back of tesco version of skips... i reckon ill eat em all too haha


----------



## Drazic<3

My OH is reattaching the rail to the staircase as he is worried about me falling down it and running me a bath. He wouldn't dare tell me I need more exercise, he likes a quiet life!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ahhh Drazic, your dh sounds lovely! x


----------



## becs0375

My OH has just got back from driving 6 hours home to go and get me some chocolate, he says I need it after a crap day!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

i actually did eat the whole bag :blush:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Becs! Bless him! Well I've just ordered a curry!! whoo hoo! And added a sag aloo for the spinach to get my iron intake!!! Anyone want to see a big tummy?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Where did this come from???!!! It wasn't there last week. Guess those pains I had was my belly popping!!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3929.jpg


----------



## becs0375

Thats a lush pic F&C!!!!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, thanks Fish! And you look FAB! 

He just called the stairrail a very rude name, I can only presume it's not going well. :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

Double post.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Loving the bump fishy!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

It really wasn't there last week!!!


----------



## Zo23

Fish&Chips said:


> Where did this come from???!!! It wasn't there last week. Guess those pains I had was my belly popping!!
> 
> https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3929.jpg

Thats a beautifull bump! I hope I follow in your footsteps...


----------



## Louise3512uk

WOW! Brilliant bump F&C!! So jealous!

Becs and Emzy, so sorry to hear about your rubbish experiences today :( I can't believe there are people out there who do those kind of jobs that have no sensitivity! It's like being a teacher and hating children!

I had a power nap in the bath tonight :o lucky the dog barked and woke me up, or I could have woken up there in the morning all wrinkly!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise you would have looked like a prune sleeping in there all night! Urgh... prune juice..


----------



## LittleAurora

wow fishy!! that wasnt there last week!! you look fab!!!


----------



## NurseKel

Awww...fish. Gorgeous bump! To all the ladies with bad days, big hugs and hope tomorrow is better for all of you. As for the bumps, I keep telling my hubby that I don't understand how I can feel so huge and only have gained 3 pounds. It's crazy! Lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies!


----------



## cazza22

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Cazza!!! How are you doing hun? x

Im good huny bun i can see ur doing fabulous :happydance: so happy for you babe n ur bubs is growing gorgeously im so jelous LOL. Were starting ttc againn next month hopefully, we've got the all important 2nd Fertility appointment on 6th April to find all our results from the bloods etc so fingers crossed its nothing serious and easily fixable :shrug: if so we'll be hoping for our BFP again in May/June?? under the supervision of the hospital this time though so im hoping and praying my next bean will be a healthy one :thumbup:. I'll let u know how i get on ok chicken, Im still checking up on u all to make sure ur all ok :hugs: i dont say much but im always wishing you well in thought huny x x Speak soon ok keep in touch Lov Caz x x x x:kiss:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aw Cazza, I really hope the results give you some answers and that you get a lovely healthy BFP in May! You truly deserve it. Yes, please make sure you let me know. It breaks my heart what you have had to go through and I so want you to be happy. xxx


----------



## Asher

So nice to hear from you Cazza, I hope you get the results you want and go on to have a healthy pregnancy, we are all thinking of you I'm sure. xxx

Emzy and Becs, what crappy midwives! So rude, and there is no need to be at all. I am quite lucky mine are all pretty nice.

Loving your bump Fishy! I took a pic of mine on my phone this morning but not uploaded it yet.

Off to see midwife myself tomorrow, hope to hear a little heartbeat. I think there has been a fair bit of wriggling around in there tonight!


----------



## becs0375

Makes it worse that she is in charge of the community mw team for my area!!! Have been told I should phone my Practice manager at my surgery and get it put on my records that I want no appointments with her again!! So thats what I am going to do!!


----------



## Brownsie

Hey Ladies!!!

I have not read all the pages I have missed!!! I would be here still reading in labour LOL!

FAB bump F&C!!!

100% found the bubbas HB today, it's taken me WEEKS to finally say that with confidence, but i'm over the moon!
Also find out sex on Thursday, CANNOT WAIT!!! Keep dreaming about it, sometimes not nice dreams, but at least I know all is ok now, just can't wait to see baby again. 

Anyway, take care you lot!

x x x


----------



## BLONDIE35

I work in a hospital and think that medical staff treat you like a piece of meat sometimes as they have seen it all before. At our hospital this is getting better but I hate the way that you get spoken down to or humiliated without cause. It makes me so angry that people are so bloody rude!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cazza!! So nice to hear from you. Just wanted to wish you all the very best and us September Stars (even though I'm a fake one) will have everything crossed and will be watching out for that BFP! Make sure you let us know how you get on at your appointment chick x


----------



## Blob

Cazza :hugs: Hope the results give you some answers!!

F&C OMG fab bump :happydance:


----------



## Laura617

Hello Ladies!

I haven't said much but just caught up on all those pages, you are sure a chatty lot!
I am very sorry to hear of the bad mw experiences. I don't see a mw here so I don't know if there are different rules they must follow. I do have to say though that I am a certified nurse here in California and its actually against the law (patients rights act) to not provide all the information they gathered and keep you well informed so not sure if there is anything like that there, either way I couldn't imagine someone so bitchy staying in that job.

I have been suffering from terrible headaches that seem to never end. Had hubbys birthday on Saturday and spent the entire day running around and feel as though I am just now catching up on my rest, it really took a lot out of me.

Having a bad morning sickness day today. Lost my lunch already and keep gagging randomly at nothing.

I am 15 weeks tomorrow and swear I am feeling little movements. This is my first pregnancy though so is it way too early? I really don't know what else it could be but it makes me happy anyway.

Have my next doctors appointment on Thursday and pretty sure I am getting blood work done. I was reading about different genetic tests they do and was wondering if anything had to have any special tests done. I ask because my hubby is Jewish and I guess there are special tests because of that but I don't know how that works, would they have to test his blood as I'm not Jewish? I have to ask the doctor but thought maybe someone had experience here.

longer post then I thought it would be lol have a great day!


----------



## MamaBird

OK...first of all Emma I was so worried after reading your post on facebook...I rushed to bnb to read the whole story (I figured you'd fill us in). I was so angry and scared for you reading your post I was close to tears!!:cry: Some PEOPLE!!! Urgh!!!:gun: BUT...I'm happy you and baby are doing great and that the scare was nothing major! And good for you for making that complaint! :thumbup:

And ANN!!! Woah!!! Fishy has done a lot of growing in the last week!! I can't believe your bump!! It's amazing!!:happydance:

Sorry to hear about the other bad days. :-(

And Cazza...I think all our fingers are crossed for you to get your :bfp:

Not much to report here! I have my second MW appointment tomorrow morning at 11am...so hopefully nobody goes into labour and I actually get to see my MW. I just want to hear Beans hb again. I haven't been feeling as much movement as I'd like even though it's early still...so hearing the hb would reasure me. Keep you all posted!

xo


----------



## Sarahkka

Good evening ladies!
I just sort of skimmed through as much as I could to catch up.
Congrats on Team Pink, Drazic!
Not a nice midwife story at all, Emzy. I am really glad that you are putting in a complaint. Even if she was just having a bad day, that behaviour was unprofessional and caused unnecessary and undue stress to you. Not acceptable.
I got off work a bit early to get the rest of my first tri testing done (my GP left out a bunch of stuff from my intial routine bloodwork). It was a pain to have to go back to the lab, but I actually enjoyed myself! It was "me" time! Man, if I'm considering waiting in a medical lab as "me" time after one kid, what will I be like when this next one arrives? :dohh:
Ah, motherhood! :)


----------



## Elphaba

Gorgeous bump, Fishy! I still have nothing remotely bumpish at 16 weeks, so hoping I suddenly 'pop' too!

I realise that I seem to spend half of my time moaning that I don't have a bump - and I'm sure in a few months from now it's be massive and I'll be wishing it wasn't :haha:

I have my 16wk midwife appointment this afternoon - hope I can listen to the heartbeat (I have my own doplper but still...).

Oh and it's my last pre-baby birthday today! Mostly having a lazy one. :sleep:


----------



## SisterRose

Fish&Chips ~ Wow! bumps really starting now.

Elphaba~ Good luck at your midwife appointment!

I'm 16 weeks today :happydance: and have my midwife appointment booked for 1pm today too. I hope she'll look for the heartbeat, I haven't got a clue how many bpm babys heart is yet.


----------



## x-amy-x

happy birthday el! xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Sorry to hear the nasty mw stories :hugs: good on you for complaining though. 
Drazic congrats on a little girl!
F&C wow amazing bump! 
Finally reached the 14 week mark here yay lol!


----------



## Cafferine

Nice bump fish and chips! I'm too fat to see any bumps! 

So sorry to hear about awful midwives, I haven't had a bad experience as of yet but i'm not one to just listen to it anyway so it's quite good that I haven't had one! 

Aww lovely a little girl Draizac :) You must be so pleased.


Well I decided to rent a doppler after seeing the midwife use one and hearing it kick and everything and I don't think I can find the heartbeat :( It is an LCD Hibebe one but the only heart beat i can pick up low down it tells me it is 80bpm which is basically mine! I wanted to hear it beat and kick and move around like on the midwife one, is hers loads better then mine?


----------



## x-amy-x

You should be able to find it hun? Hibebe are good.
Have you looked all over? changing the angles etc?
xx


----------



## Carley22

wow you chatter boxes....... 

well im sorry about the horrid MW's they need a good talking to!! 

Finally my annual leave has come round and i now have 2 weeks off YIPEE.... so the OH went off to work this morning and i slept in till 11.....heheheheheh

yey 16 weeks today... dont have my mw appt till next tuesday tho.. booo!

hope everyone is well today!


----------



## x-amy-x

im feeling rather emotional today bleeding agian... consultant at hospital i was at when i lost evie advised me to have a course of anti biotics at 16 weeks in my next pregnancy as a precaution. Cause ive changed hospital they wont give me them so im going out of my mine. I'm so upset i just want my course of antibiotics to at least make me feel like ive done something iykwim?

xx


----------



## Cafferine

Yeah I looked for ages, but I am a bigger girl so maybe its that, I don't know. Bit sad.


----------



## Carley22

oh amy keep happy thoughts, can you not go back to that consultant?


----------



## opticalillus5

Aw Amy hun... I know how you feel - it's awful isn't it, so worrying and unfair. I so understand you wanting to feel like you're doing something - the wait is terrible not being able to do anything at all. What would the antibiotics be for? My bleeding has stayed stopped (for now), so fingers crossed yours will go away soon too. :hugs: 

Emzy - Your experience sounds terrible! They really should have had the lady in prem labour in a private room - it's so distressing for you to hear, especially as you're so worried yourself. And the Midwife's behaviour was appaling! Good on you for making a complaint. So glad everything is ok with your bub :hugs: 

F&C - your bump is lovely! Can't wait for mine; I just look fat atm. 

Happy Birthday Elphaba! 

Cazza... It's lovely to hear from you again; so hoping your results are good ones, and you get a nice strong :bfp: soon! 

I haven't felt much movement at all yesterday or today, even though I felt quite a bit Sunday. I'm guessing bubs has moved position, gonna get my doppler out in a bit though just to check! ;)


----------



## x-amy-x

antibiotics were a suggested precautionary measure as that was the only thing that showed up at evies post mortem... infection x


----------



## Asher

Big hugs Amy, I hope the bleeding stops. Can you get in touch with old hospital and ask them to contact new one maybe?

I had a bit of a panic this morning. Went to the MW appointment and all seemed fine until she began the heartbeat hunt and couldn't find it. She searched around for what seemed like about 15 minutes and could find everything but the HB. Placenta sounds, what sounded like kicks, my guts! But no baby. So she sent me up to the hospital. Panicking like mad!
When I got there the second MW scared me as much by saying that if she couldn't find it straight away she had arranged a scan. Anyway, within a minute she heard something and then was chasing it around for the next 5! It seems I have a little wriggler in there, who keeps hiding away in hard to get to places! Panic over. I was quite relieved how high my uterus is, belly button level already!

So now I am at work and trying to focus on work, not my belly.


----------



## x-amy-x

OH is ringing the old hospital to see what they can do... its like playing the waiting game :(


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh I see Amy - They should at least be able to give you some antibiotics, Fx for you hun. Hopefully they'll get you in for another scan / blood tests etc to make sure everything is ok. 

Glad everything is ok for you Asher - I only have an Angelsounds doppler, so I try not to panic when I can't find a hb. I must say though, I'd go out of my mind with worry if the midwife couldn't find one! It's great that they were so efficient in booking the scan etc for you just incase.


----------



## becs0375

Well I called my practice manager and made a complaint!! She was so lovely and reassured me that the right people would be informed and that I should not worry as the mw I saw yesterday was standing in for my normal one....phew!!! I got it put on my record that I do not want to see her ever again!!! The practice manager apologised but like I said to her its not her fault, just so sad that that evil mw is in charge of the community mw team here!!! I also told her about the breach of patient confidentiality that I witnessed!!! She was needless to say NOT impressed!!!
I feel so much better now I have spoken out!!!


----------



## Cafferine

Yaaaayyyy, I heard the heartbeat. I waited till I had a big full bladder and there it was, 154bpm! Woooooo. Baby was just hiding the first time.


----------



## Blob

Amy hun i really really hope you manage to do something :hugs: I cant imagine how scary it is for you hun :hugs: :hugs: 

Asher thats so scary :hugs: Glad all is fine... my baby is not a wriggler however in the scan the other day baby was moving around :cloud9: I just cant feel it boooo!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hubby rang the old hospital, the most they could do is arrange me a GP appointment for tomorrow. Seems there is a war between the two hospital and both refuse to treat eaither patients. WTF is wrong with univeral healthcare!


----------



## Elphaba

What a pain, Amy! I hope your GP is able to help. Big hugs.

My midwife appointment went fine today and she found heartbeat no problem. Still don't know the BPM as not been told it at any point.

Also now have a date for my 20 weeks scan - 6th May (I'll be 21+3). Apprently I was supposed to have booked this at reception on the way out of my 12 week appointment, but they didn't actually tell me that at the time so I hadn't!


----------



## x-amy-x

I hope so too, im fed up of being passed around!

MW never written down how fast my babys heart beat was either ... dont thing it had a screen xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Amy hun, this is bloody terrible. I wish I lived nearer, I would be marching down to that doctors office now and threatening them with the health services ombudsman like a flash. Arseholes. Do you have a drop-in medical centre? When I had my medical ERPC, I was told to ask for anti-biotics to prevent infection and they wouldn't give me them at the hospital so I went to the drop-in and they gave me two different types of anti-biotic. I just told them that the hospital told me to come down and then cried and they didn't argue. Sending huge :hugs: - let me know how you get on.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies...

Amy, I'm sorry you're having to go through this, someone really needs to sit up and think about the patient rather than some pathetic little squabble between hospitals! SUrely it's written in your notes somewhere that the course of antibiotics was recommended for you? I have everything crossed that things will turn out just fine xx

Happy birthday El! 

It seems like there are a few new names, I'm not getting on so much so missing my chance to comment directly at a lot of things! I've been off work yet again, seem to have caught a bug that was going round school, sickness and diarrhea.... not fun :(

I have my MW appointment tomorrow, 16 week one! I really hope she'll listen for the heartbeat as I haven't heard it at all yet! Also hope she'll shed some light as to what this cold patch is on my belly!! x


----------



## x-amy-x

Im trying to stay positive about it all but its hard to when the professionals arround me cannot even offer me the reassurance. Fair enough i might not have an infection. But i've lost a 21 weeker before, i dont want to do that again. 

Meh, anyway, im sat waiting for my weekly fix of OBEM bit gutted that this is the last week! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Laura617, I think I started feeling the baby at about 15 weeks! It's so nice isn't it?!

Oh amy, I hope everything is ok. :hugs:

Happy Birthday Elphaba!


----------



## x-amy-x

my baby likes scones lol


----------



## Louise3512uk

My baby likes radishes and cherry tomatoes at the moment!!! 

I can't watch OBEM till the football is over grrr!!


----------



## x-amy-x

radishes!? :sick:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Yeah!! I was sitting and eating them one by one out of the packet last night!


----------



## Drazic<3

No movements today. I miss them :(


----------



## Louise3512uk

Happy 18 weeks!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I've not had any movements today either Drazic and I miss them too. Happy 18 weeks by the way! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise I'm in the same boat. Is your oh a Man U supporter?


----------



## Louise3512uk

I *think* I felt something this evening... about an hour ago, just a little pop... or tap feeling very low down on my belly... would love it to be the baby, probably more likely my bowels!!


----------



## x-amy-x

OBEM Ladies!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Nope he supports Ipswich but he just really likes football! Heheh I don't mind though! Plus he has been away for 3 months so I can't complain, it's the first match I've sat through since Christmas!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh Louise that sounds very promising! I reckon that is your little bean! Mine wont stop moving and kicking since my mw appointment yesterday. I think it got pee-ed off with being prodded!


----------



## opticalillus5

Amy hun that's terrible, hope they sort something for you soon!

I've just eaten a full bag of Kettle chips all to myself. I feel sooooo sick now.... I was just watching 'what Katie did next' and they just disappeared. I didn't even realise I was eating them. Urgh. 

No baby movements for me today either... Boooo... 

I've got a MW appointment tomorrow, even though I saw my consultant last week. I'm pretty pleased, as i'll have a chance to talk about my bleeding with her properley rather than over the phone.


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh Emzy, how awful for you sweetie! You must have been so scared hunny :hugs: my midwife explained to me on monday what to do if i think my waters break i was horrified to realise this could happen so early on! Glad your all safe & ok though hun.....phew!



> And... we heard the baby's heartbeat!! It was nice and strong and measured between 148-161.. apparently it was doing somersaults etc so it's heartbeat kept changing! Also I was told my uterus is up to my belly button which is about right for 20 weeks so I guess that explains my bump!!

 I heard our heartbeat, although their doppler didn't give out heart rate & neither does the scan one so i guess our bubba is determined to stay gender secret lol. My midiwfe was well impressed with my bump & said it's cos i have a parge uterous up to my belly button too heehee!

Last night i got cross with myself cos my jeans wouldn't stay up (despite being maternity ones) so i went shopping for different maternity jeans. I treid every pair on in the shop but they all failed to stay up :growlmad: I never thought i'd have a problem (not with my hips lol) but i'm still not gaining weight & it just seems to be moving from my hips up to my bump! So what did i end up buying???????? Dungarees!!!!!!:dohh: i'm still working up the courage to wear them out in public :haha: but i have to admit they are soooooo comfy! Plus my DH does say they look quite cute on me (although i think he means in a childlike kinda way grrr). I guess this is the price we pay for ultimate comfort eh! Roll on summer & warmer weather!

Love the bump f&c - how awesome! I'm having twingy type pains - are these what you are having? I asked my midwife about feeling baby moves but she just whittered on about flutters, ain't no flutters i can feel - they are like proper little prods!



> I had a power nap in the bath tonight lucky the dog barked and woke me up, or I could have woken up there in the morning all wrinkly!

 DH & i had a lovely romantic bath on our wedding night, champage & all........only to wake up in freezing cold water at about 4am :blush: we had to run new hot water just to warm us up enough to get out & into bed :lmao:

Caz - wishing you a healhty happy ttc hun - got all my sticky stuff waiting for you to have :hugs:



> I have not read all the pages I have missed!!! I would be here still reading in labour LOL!

 now there's an idea..........

Amy i'm sad that OBEM was the last one too! I've felt like it's a weekly fix lol


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening girls!
Where's my second tri energy?
I was a squirrel on speed for most of my last pregnancy. With this one, I feel like I could happily hibernate for a few months.
I wore the world's frumpiest skirt to work today. Maternity clothes can be godawful sometimes. But! It was super comfy. And if I have to choose between style and comfort, you'll find me happily chilling out in the frump department. :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Dungarees Limpetsmum? You just need a bandana and some crocs and you will look pure Mumma :rofl: - Only teasing, I bet you will look gorgeous! 

Emzy, thanks for that hun - as stupid as it is I was starting to worry. Probably both having some 18 week growth spurt :)

Just about to go off to my consultant's appointment. Not sure what to expect really!


----------



## becs0375

Morning girlies!!!

I am only just up, trying to get the momentum to get my butt into gear! The weather is naff so a pj day sounds a good idea lol!!!! Had quite a restless night last night, think bubba was moving around loads, everytime I got comfy bubba would move!! It was lovely but I am pooped this morning!!!

Hope all goes ok Katie, thinking of you this morning Amy xxxx

Aww dungarees limpetsmum!!!! I am having trouble keeping my maternity jeans up, they are a size 16 which is what I am and they just don't seem to hold up, they fit its just they are not tight enough, if you know what I mean!!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

becs0375 said:


> Morning girlies!!!
> 
> I am only just up, trying to get the momentum to get my butt into gear! The weather is naff so a pj day sounds a good idea lol!!!! Had quite a restless night last night, think bubba was moving around loads, everytime I got comfy bubba would move!! It was lovely but I am pooped this morning!!!
> 
> Hope all goes ok Katie, thinking of you this morning Amy xxxx
> 
> Aww dungarees limpetsmum!!!! I am having trouble keeping my maternity jeans up, they are a size 16 which is what I am and they just don't seem to hold up, they fit its just they are not tight enough, if you know what I mean!!!

I'm also having that problem with my size 16 maternity jeans in that I can't get them to stay up there's a lot to be said for stretch jeans but they stretch too much!!! Have managed to find a stretchy belt that I'm wearing with them but that won't last too long. I think I'll have to buy a smaller pair and hope that will do.


----------



## Blob

I'm so so gutted OBEM is over :cry:

I informed my OH that football supporting is a divorceable offence :rofl: Luckily he likes rugby and i can watch that and its not on very often :)

I still dont feel this baby move :dohh: but if i lie down i know i have such little water as i can feel exactly where baby is again :wacko:


----------



## peanut84

my due date was 27/9/10 its now 29/9/10


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey girls,

Been to see my GP this morning. He has given me a prescription for a weeks course of antibiotics. He said not to collect them yet though as he is waiting for a call from my consultant as to whether they are the right ones to prescribe me or not. He will call me later on with either the go ahead to pick them up or a new prescription for something else xxx


----------



## Boony

peanut84 said:


> my due date was 27/9/10 its now 29/9/10

I'm due on the 29th too :thumbup:

for those of you having trouble with jeans at the minute jogging bottoms are great (not maternity ones) I've dug out the ones i bought in my last pregnancy and they are so comfy and dont fall down they mould around my little bump.


----------



## x-amy-x

I was in joggys til the end ... my fave trousers i must buy more! i dont normally wear stuff like that!


----------



## Boony

me either amy. i wore them after labour too. You should all go and buy some lol


----------



## Mrs_N

glad your GP was helpful amy :thumbup:

my maternity jeans are really big around the waist still, but they seem to be staying up okay. never been one for joggers, but I have to admit, they do look comfy!!
seems my bump is getting more obvious - I know it's quite obvious in normal tightish clothes, but a couple of the nurses at work now reckon it's quite visible even under my scrub top yay!


----------



## Hobnob

Hiya ladies, I joined this thread in 1st tri but never posted much, struggled to keep up with it! :D I'm hoping I can join in here again, and I'd love to find some buddies due the same day as me if poss.

I'm 14+3 today and my 20 week scan date just arrived in the post, yay! I get to see Baby Hobnob again on the 13th May!


----------



## Mrs_N

hobnob I am due 2 days after you, but my 20 week scan is the same day as you! :yipee:


----------



## Hobnob

Mrs_N said:


> hobnob I am due 2 days after you, but my 20 week scan is the same day as you! :yipee:

Yay! Mines at 09.50am what time's yours ?


----------



## Mrs_N

it's at midday, can't wait!


----------



## elmaxie

Oh I am in my joggy bums too....love them so so comfy!!

Well I was sitting chatting to my OH last night and I was saying how I thought I was maybe in denial of being pregnant? Dont get me wrong I am excited and have been to my midwife appointments, seen the baby twice and heard its heart beat but even though I have a growing tum and can sometimes feel it moving about I just dont actually think its real:shrug:

But obviously I cant be in complete denial as I have bought a moses basket and some little grows and vests....that and I am excited about having another. 

Part of me thinks it just because with Nathan I was so so excited obviously due to him being my first and EVERYTHING was so new and exciting where as I kinda know whats going on at my checks and what will be happening.....so maybe I am just not AS excited if you know what I mean.:dohh:

Anyone else feel like this??

But on a better note I have not been sick the last few mornings thanks to my antibiotics for my urine infection. BUT we have all been struck down with a sore throat and cold.:growlmad:

PLUS we are looking like we are heading for a snowing in. When we went to bed last night it was light flakes that were starting to make the roads a bit white and we wake to this!!! :nope:

This is our backgarden...the lump of snow is our bucket.
https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/DSCF3318.jpg

Our tiny front garden....
https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/DSCF3317.jpg

Seriously I hate the snow....PLUS its almost APRIL!!!

Emma.xx


----------



## Hobnob

Mrs_N said:


> it's at midday, can't wait!

Fab! Will you be finding out the sex ? We're undecided yet, I don't wanna know but Hubs does!


----------



## Mrs_N

Hobnob said:


> Fab! Will you be finding out the sex ? We're undecided yet, I don't wanna know but Hubs does!

no, we aren't going to find out, neither of us want to know so we'll be staying team yellow!

elmaxie wow thats a lot of snow for (almost) april
i guess how you are feeling is just because things aren't quite so new and unknown this time around :hugs:
this is my first but I still feel like an imposter in the pregnancy forums, like it's not really hapeneing, and I definately can't believe I'm in second tri already!


----------



## Boony

elmaxie i'm the same. I havent even really bought much yet i got my pram because it was a bargain on ebay but other than that only a few little bits. I had loads when pregnant with my son though.

I think the first time round going round baby shops is exciting and finding out everything you need etc but once its second time round you know what you need and whats a waste of money and you know what to expect etc its still exciting but i'm not sat on baby websites all the time looking at what i can buy lol. I might get more excited once i know what flavour were having because then i'll probably start buying more.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Limpetsmum, OMG I just laughed so hard at the thought of you and your DH snoring away in the bath on your wedding night and waking up freezing, I nearly wet myself! Must start doing pelvic floors soon!!

I'm due to see the midwife this afternoon woo! Was supposed to be at 3.30pm but she has just rang and changed it to 2.50pm woo! DG is very very excited, he already has his little notebook ready to make notes! I so hope we get to hear the heartbeat today! Does anyone know if I should take a urine sample with me? I only have a takeaway carton I could put it in!


----------



## hitchinite

Hiya,

Please could uou add my due date which is: 29/09/2010
Now I am ready to tell the world and feel much safer and optimistic...
Yay!


----------



## butterbaby76

hi all thank you for all your lovely support please can you add my baby my wiggle is due 
7th of september xx thanx


----------



## Blob

elmaxie I hate the snow too :hissy: Also i feel totally the same its weird :nope:

Amy :hugs: Thank GAWD things are moving along for you hun :hugs:


----------



## lovescrisps

am i too late to join you all? im due 13th september, i dont get much time to come on here as i have a 7 month old who keeps me nice and busy but i do love to pop on and read all the great threads when i get a spare minute! im 34 and a mum to 2 girls, this baby will be my last. i think i felt baby move for the 1st time today! :)


----------



## x-amy-x

elmaxie... i dont think its a case of being less excited?? for me its mainly having caitlyn to keep me occupied in the mean time. whereas beforee caitlyn was born all i had to do was to obsess over my pregnancy iykwim? xx


----------



## elmaxie

Awww thanks guys it makes me feel less weird not feeling like I did with no1.
I knew I couldnt be in denial as I am looking forward to baby and have bought stuff etc etc but your right I know what to expect so am not having to read loads and also having the wee one takes up alot of time so I dont think about it as much:hugs:

Well the snow has stopped falling thank goodness and I have just shovelled a bit of snow (yes I know!) but its done now so we can at least get our cars out the drive...whether we will get them along our road is another story!

Its great to see new stars joinging us now:happydance:

I really need to do a catch up but feeling so hungry! 

Its weird one day I can barely eat a full meal the next I have to stop myself eating as I dont want to put on loads of weight...I had 2 dinners the other night and was still hungry!

Emma.xx


----------



## Boony

am i the only one who isnt feeling hungry ever?

I had a bit of sickness (it was a bug not morning sickness) and it knocked me for 6 i slept for almost 3 days straight! Since then my appetite is so low and i'm having to remember to eat coz i have to not because i'm hungry and even then i'm not eating as much as i would have normally done. I'm losing weight too which isnt a problem coz i have some spare to lose anyway lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I still cannot feel my little man move...I'm not overweight, he is my second and I know he moves a lot as the scans and MW have told me!!!
Why can't I feel him?? :cry: I don't really feel pregnant at the moment and would love to feel him soon, just so I can stop worrying. xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Im hungry all the time but thank goodness am not putting on any weight yet!! touch wood!

my BMI is still 20!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies, sorry for the absence - I'm still without proper Internet connection. I was just wondering whether most people had a 16wk midwife appt? I had one at 9 wks and don't have another one until 22wks and that's with the consultant. It feels like a long time to wait. I'm thinking of calling the midwife to ask her about it. I'd really like to hear the heartbeat just to reassure myself everything is ok. (DH won't let me buy a Doppler!)

In other news I had my Down's Syndrome result today 1:100000 so very low risk. Hurrah! In slightly less good news I woke up with three huge purple stretchmarks this morning in the same area I felt stretching pain yesterday. They literally look like bruises, even my un-observant husband noticed them. I don't mind having stretchmarks I was just shocked that they appeared within hours. I guess the baby must be having a growth spurt as I've been feeling very nauseas too.

Where is my 2nd tri bloom???? 

X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to dungarees Limpetsmum!! Any photos?

Blob what does that feel like? Today I've been getting really weird feelings in my belly, almost like I've trapped a bit of tummy fat iykwim!!

FX the antibiotics sort things out.

:hi: Hobnob!! Do you want me to put a yellow stork next to your name? Welcome to hitchinite, lovescrisps and butterbaby76.

Emma, that snow is crazy!!! Good ole British spring time!! lol

Louise, have fun at the mw.

Boony, I also still don't have much of an appetite although I am finally gaining weight which is a relief. All the books said I should have gained weight ages ago but I was still loosing it.

Teeny, those of us that can feel our LOs are just very lucky as it's normal to feel them quite a bit later. Please don't worry! xx


----------



## Hobnob

Fish&Chips said:


> :hi: Hobnob!! Do you want me to put a yellow stork next to your name?

Oooh yes please! Thanks so much xx


----------



## shorman

Teeny Weeny said:


> I still cannot feel my little man move...I'm not overweight, he is my second and I know he moves a lot as the scans and MW have told me!!!
> Why can't I feel him?? :cry: I don't really feel pregnant at the moment and would love to feel him soon, just so I can stop worrying. xx


aw hun this is my second and i havent felt kicks yet just flutters maybe maybe baby is just to small for you to feel him yet xxx






https://www.tickerclub.com/cache/cbb4b7974c.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pr___.png

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/TSx2.png 


https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif


----------



## becs0375

Hey all!!!

OMG I am bloody shattered tonight!! Just had a shower and now chilling in my pj's!! Feel so tired, don't know whats come over me!!! Maybe I have been over doing it and its finally catching up with me?!!!

Hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone!

Had a wonderful time at my midwife appointment this afternoon! Heard the heartbeat for the first time which is amaaaaaaaaaaaaazing! DH recorded it on his phone too which is cute, although he pressed record too early and caught me asking the midwife if it was normal to have a fuzzy/hairy belly!!! The heartbeat was 150bpm (it didn't show it, she counted for me!) which she said would suggest (if you believe old wives tales) that it's a girl! 4 weeks today I'll find out for sure!! Baby was wiggling a lot too, so exciting!

MrsJ08, in my maternity notes it says when you're supposed to have appointments, as far as I'm aware in my region you have one at 14-16 weeks and then again at 23-25 weeks.. I think it differs for different areas though?

I'm kind of in the same boat as elmaxie - one day I seem to have hollow legs and can't fill myself up, the next day I can barely touch a plate of food! x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

We are all chilling out in our PJs this evening too! The boys are on the Xbox and so I'm surfing the net for baby stuff!!!!

Oh, I've just seen our pregnant neighbour and she is due at the end of April...however, her baby girl is already 10lbs and so she will be induced next wednesday!! I'm hoping my baby isn't that big!! lol. xx


----------



## Drazic<3

MrsJ08 - you have to make your 16 week appointment, it's not done for you. Just ring the doctors and book it. That's the way here anyway?


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all

I am desperate to find out the sex of my baby. But i dont want to pay for a private scan they are too expensive!

BUT I WANT TO KNOW!!!! :hissy:


----------



## x-amy-x

Im not at all desperate to know haha

im getting cute little kicks tonight :) only a few but i deffo know they're kicks!


----------



## noodle79

Hi all, ive just been having a quick look through the messages on this post. Im due 22nd september this is my fourth baby. Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## Carley22

well hello ladies, firstly limpetsmum WHAT A GREAT IDEA i'm off looking for dungaree's tomorrow now i cant wait!! 

I apparently need to do more pelvic floor exercises (even though i thought i was doing well with them) as the other day i did a really big sneeze and managed to wee just a little but enuf to go to the loo at work and put my trousers under the dryer LOL was soooo embarrasing just s glad no1 came in the loo's at that time!!! LOL TMI!!! 

just been out and bought some more baby stuff a swaddle blanket, some baby grows 0-3 months and some scratch mitts, so cute, all in white. 

glad all is well and welcome to the new people.


----------



## Fish&Chips

LittleAurora said:


> hey all
> 
> I am desperate to find out the sex of my baby. But i dont want to pay for a private scan they are too expensive!
> 
> BUT I WANT TO KNOW!!!! :hissy:

Me too!! I find out next Wednesday.. whoo hoo!!


----------



## x-amy-x

what is everyone hoping for?? Gender wise?

I know ultimately we all want healthy babies but with my first i desperately wanted a girl though it wouldnt have mattered either way xx


----------



## noodle79

x-amy-x said:


> what is everyone hoping for?? Gender wise?
> 
> I know ultimately we all want healthy babies but with my first i desperately wanted a girl though it wouldnt have mattered either way xx

Im not bothered really. Going to find out though at scan i cant wait.xx


----------



## Carley22

well i dont really mind what i have ive always wanted a boy first but have had lots of baby dreams recently and they have all been of little girls, i dont think i mind at all either way and am not going to know till september hehhe all exciting stuff....


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well. I must agree with feeling like I'm starving all the time. I feel like I eat so much and I feel huge yet I have only gained 3 pounds. How the heck does that happen? LOL 
Amy, pretty much everyone wanted another girl. Especially my DH as he doesn't have a girl of his own. The scan tech told me last week that her very early guess was boy. So, I have been trying to prepare my DD for the fact it's probably a boy. Poor baby, she had her heart set on a baby sister.


----------



## x-amy-x

I wanted two little girls when i was preg with evie... obv i got my little girls. Now im quite liking the idea of having a baby boy. I dont mind though, of course!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I had a temper tantrum last night because I HAD to know NOW if it was a boy or girl! DH told me to be patient and I cried, just a little bit! We've talked about getting a private scan done but can't help but think we should save our pennies as we'll find out soon!

4 weeks today I find out.. seems like forever away.. although I feel a little better now as I heard the heartbeat today, it was the biggest relief ever!


----------



## Boony

i find out in just over 2 weeks and cant wait. I'm hoping for a girl but it would be nice for my son to have a little brother too. As long as he/she is healthy


----------



## becs0375

Louise3512uk said:


> I had a temper tantrum last night because I HAD to know NOW if it was a boy or girl! DH told me to be patient and I cried, just a little bit! We've talked about getting a private scan done but can't help but think we should save our pennies as we'll find out soon!
> 
> 4 weeks today I find out.. seems like forever away.. although I feel a little better now as I heard the heartbeat today, it was the biggest relief ever!

I was the same Louise, now I just keep thinking that the scan will soon be here!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me and my DH have said we would quite like a girl but then I got upset when I thought that we mean we wont have a boy!! lol. Guess there's no pleasing some people! x


----------



## becs0375

I really am not bothered!!! I just think after 6 years of trying that whatever we have will be loved!!


----------



## Hobnob

I don't mind either way whether ours is a girl or a boy tbh. I have a gut feeling its a girl at the mo, not sure what I'm basing this on either!


----------



## Jellycat

I'd be happy with either.
A boy as I have 2 sisters and 2 nieces and therefore would love my dad to finally have a son even if it is a grandson
A Girl.... I think I'd know more what i'm doing and I think in the early years I would worry less
We cant decide yet if we should find out or wait for the birth, just seems the majority find out now adays, which is nice to start that bonding early


----------



## Asher

Wow we can't half talk on this thread! So much catching up to do!

I love the guessing game of boy/girl! It will be fab to see all the lovely announcements coming through of boys and girls, but also lovely to wait and guess about the potential genders of all the others! Fab we are all experiencing this together too!!

I meant to post yesterday about the GOOD stuff that happened after all the heartbeat panic. Later on in the afternoon, I had a lovely couple of texts from my own midwife saying she was glad everything had been ok at the hospital and telling me to chill out and put my feet up! I was so pleased and quite touched, I feel lucky she is so nice. 

I was at work and had a call from my childminder saying that Jack (youngest) had a high temp of 38.8 and that I needed to collect him. So I brought him home (his bro stayed there as he was having a good time!), and he proceeded to spew up EVERYWHERE. Not good. I thought I was going to be sick too. Luckily I didn't and he has perked up no end since then. Hopefully the worst is over and it's just a bit of a weird one off. Archie had a fab time, and his lovely Aunty Wendy the childminder kept him for tea and then delivered him home at 7 o clock!! She is a star!

Hope everyone is ok tonight! xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish and Chips.. when I think of you I think boy, but I guess we'll find out if I'm right next week!!! I think of some of the other ladies too and pick a gender but can't remember who wants to find out!!!!
I can play guess the gender with myself!!! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

I think she is a girl, but then, that is because I have seen her foof :)


----------



## Zo23

Hey everyone! I wanted to post today because I had my 16 week appt. yesterday and everything went well. Great heartbeat...and we could hear my little baby moving around. Baby like to move a lot- but still no kicks yet ;). I got to schedule my gender ultrasound that will be in 2 weeks! 

Im not sure what I am going to have. For a long time I thought that I was having a boy. Then I had a dream the other night that I saw a really pretty woman. When I got closer to her, I realized that the woman was Christian Slater (the actor...why Christian Slater? I couldn't tell ya). So I found out that Christian Slater is actually a woman. I interpret that to mean that what I think is a boy, is actually a girl. (That is just one of the really really weird dreams Ive had during pregnancy.

I also started thinking about classes yesterday. My hospital offers a lot of classes and I was thinking about attending the "Childbirth Preperation" Class (basic), the "Practical Skills for Labor" (extra credit ;) ), the "Feeding your Baby" Class...and possibly the "Newborn Care" class. Is that too many classes? I feel like I may be over-doing it a bit in my excitment. Any reccomendations?


----------



## Carley22

whats everyones facebook names so i can add ya....... ? omly if you want to share of course!!!!


----------



## elmaxie

Carly I was just about to ask the same as I noticed a few ladies already facebooked!

Mine is Emma Clark (Edinburgh I think) Its a picture of me and hubby walking away on our weddng day. If you wanna be facebook buddies...just elt me know who you are so I know and dont think your a random weirdo stranger that I sometimes get lol

As for gender preference....ermmmm OH thinks baby is a boy which is cool with me as we have loads of clothes from Nathan...and would be really lovely for another wee boy.
But I think baby is a girl...which I also think would be lovely.

During Nathans preg I was convinced he was a boy and I really wanted a boy so badly as I have lots of brothers so knew what they were like so I dunno how I would cope with a girl :dohh:

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

I'll share Carley!! I am Claire Ashton, Manchester network. Pic is blond me turned to the side with a blue dress on!!


----------



## Carley22

hehe im going to have sooooo many friends LOL..........

im Carley Morris (i'll add you now)


----------



## elmaxie

Right you guys I hope I have added the correct people if not there are two people out there who now think I am a weirdo!xx


----------



## Carley22

done!! just will have to remember your screen names as well now!!! thatll be easy with the baby brain!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm Emma Barnes (network Uni. Bolton) and my piccy is my scan pic the same as my avatar  Think it says Emma Goddard (my maiden name) in brackets next to my name. Just let me know who you are when you add me x


----------



## SisterRose

My Facebook name is Bekkles 'Beeb' Woodward. If anyone wants to add me, feel free.

My status tonight = " Bekkles 'Beeb' Woodward Just had a listen to the shrimp before bed. There's a disco going on in my belly tonight."

I hope I feel the disco soon, aswell as hear it so I'm invited too and it's not just a private party. Lol.


----------



## BLONDIE35

With my first I thought my DD was a boy but what was strange is that I had only picked a girl's name and hadn't even considered a boy's name, whereas this time around I have picked only a boy's name so will wait and see. I think it's a boy but we will know on the 12th May as will be 21 weeks by then. 

I am feeling really massive though but I guess this is my 4th pregnancy so to be expected.


----------



## Mrs_N

Dh is convinced baby is a girl - he said it straight away when the two lines came up lol! 
Before I got pregnant I thought I'd want a girl but now that I actually am, I don't know whether I want girl or boy it changes every few minutes haha! Guess that means I don't really mind. We aren't going to find out until baby is born though.


----------



## NurseKel

I so wish we could make it to delivery without knowing the sex but we both are so nosey I don't think we could last. Also, I really like very girly stuff so if I was having a girl I would want a very frilly nursery which I couldn't do if I didn't know what we were having. Grrrr! It's all so confusing sometimes....hahaha. I've started trying to prepare myself for a boy but I just don't like the nursery themes or clothes as much. I just keep remembering....God gives us what he thinks we need, right?


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening everyone!
I'm adding myself to the "eating like we're starving" brigade.
My appetite is out of control.
And if I start to feel hungry, it's very dramatic. I feel really desperate. Like if I don't get food IMMEDIATELY something horrible will happen! It's quite funny when I'm not experiencing it.
And like NurseKel, it is a flippin' miracle of pregnant metabolisms that I have only gained 3 lbs to date. I think I started this pregnancy about 15 lbs overweight though. I still had a substantial amount of baby weight from Simon that I had yet to lose. I'm really hoping that I'm a lot slower on the weight gain with this pregnancy. 
I'm eating a lot, but not as much as I remember eating with Simon.
Food just tastes so good when I'm pregnant. Sleep feels incredible, too. Every basic need seems sort of enhanced to me. It's really desperate if you're needing it, but when you satiate the need, it feels far more intense than when not pregnant. I don't know if I'm making any sense. :blush: Anyone else feel like that at all?

Also, on the sex, I would like a girl as we'd like one of each, but that sort of makes me feel very tender and protective of a poor little second-choice boy baby! :) And all I have to do is think about those tiny little feet kicking at us during the scan and I just melt. It could be a werewolf, for all I care. Those feet have endeared it to me forever.


----------



## MamaBird

I will happily share on facebook!! So easy to keep in touch on facebook!
I'm Brigitte Sauve! Feel free to add me ladies!


----------



## Asher

How nice to wake up to a load of friend requests on FB!! I have sent one to Mamabird and Bekklez! Cool. I am on there lots so nice to see you all in different places.

I have woken up in a good mood today. Jack (the pukey one) slept all night without waking up, which meant I did too! Kids are off now, so no rush to get to school. I've got my friend coming with her little girl this morning, and I think I might go to the butty shop and treat us all to dinner. And I have definitely got a little bump this morning, not just bloat!! There is something in there!! 

Hope all you girls are good this morning! x


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Well I never made it to work today as I am feeling so crappy with my UTI and also my throat which is so sore and my voice is going!!:growlmad:
SO have dropped Nathan off at child minders and decided on a hot drink then I may go back to bed again...although my hubby says I should phone GP and see what they can do about my throat. I have to wait until next week for my UTI as my antibiotics are not quite finished yet...so they want me to complete the course and then see how I feel. Work will just be loving me!

Mamabird which picture are you as there are loads:blush:

So off to bed now I think.

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

Hope you feel better later Emma... I found Brigitte quite easily... she has a picture of a sweet potato as her profile pic!! Ha ha!! x


----------



## LittleAurora

I want a girl!! I have 2 boys already and really would love a girl!!!


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!

Feel free to add me on facebook, I am Becki Dockree, pic is of me and hubby all dressed up!!!!

I had chronic trapped wind last night, felt like I could of blown off to the moon LMAO!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

I'm Amy Sivewright on facebook if anyone wants to add me, please put a message saying who you are though, dont like random adds haha


----------



## becs0375

I never understand why you get random people adding you on facebook!! There are some freaks out there!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Usually its BnBers to be honest. But i'd appreciate it if they told me who they are on BnB im not a mind reader. I couldnt care less that we have 55 friends in common :lol:


----------



## Drazic<3

My facebook is Katie gunner Fairysparkle (my real name, as you can tell!) https://www.facebook.com/katiefairysparkle

Could you let me know who you are too? Ta :D


----------



## Drazic<3

becs0375 said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Feel free to add me on facebook, I am Becki Dockree, pic is of me and hubby all dressed up!!!!
> 
> I had chronic trapped wind last night, felt like I could of blown off to the moon LMAO!!!!

I can't find you :'(


----------



## Boony

On facebook I'm Louise Boon pic is of my son and my akita puppy sat on a fireplace together. Please tell me who you are though lol.

Well my lovely son let me have a nice lay in this morning till 10am!! He went to bed about 8pm last night aswell bless him.


----------



## Cafferine

I'm watching portland baby and this woman has had a normal nuchal scan where it is all fine and is still wanting an amniocentesis. :/. So it looks like your baby is perfectly healthy and fine but you are still going to pay extra for an amniocentesis which could kill your baby? Too much money for sodding sense.


----------



## becs0375

I think I will have to add you Drazic then!!


----------



## becs0375

Cafferine said:


> I'm watching portland baby and this woman has had a normal nuchal scan where it is all fine and is still wanting an amniocentesis. :/. So it looks like your baby is perfectly healthy and fine but you are still going to pay extra for an amniocentesis which could kill your baby? Too much money for sodding sense.

I am watching it too!! Some people have more money that sense!!!


----------



## FirstBean

I would really like a boy but as long as the baby is healthy I will be happy wont be long now til we find out :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

I wanted a boy as my 1st. Didnt care as long as it was healthy with my 2nd. But every part of me wants a girl this time


----------



## Carley22

i want my baby and i want it now!!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Haha. I know how you feel Carley! I want my babs too :D


I'm having a stupid morning with doctors today! geez! I was having pressure/weird feeling in bladder this week and the midwife tested my water Tuesday and told me I had a definite infection there and needed antibiotics, rang the doctors for me and told them. The doctors said I had to take another water sample Wednesday, which they didnt test til Thursday, so then today they say that I don't even have an infection and the hospital tested it and it's come back clear so they won't give me antibiotics either and think I'm making up that I had an infection.
So now I'm stuck wondering who to believe, the doctors/hospital or the midwife, would be lovely to know if I had to take antibiotics or not! I'll be soooo angry if it turns out I did have one and it gets to the stage it could turn nasty and affect baby. 
Just hope I find out the mystery of the dissappearing infection soon 

How's everyones day going?
X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

Hope you're all well today! Well, the head of midwifery from Bolton Hospital called today and spoke to Matt (I was still in bed!!) about our complaint about Monday. She was totally shocked at the rude midwife's behaviour and assured us that she would be dealt with and that it would not be happening again. One part that she was particularly shocked at was something I forgot to mention in my post- whilst I was waiting to be seen I lay down on the bed as my cramps were hurting and I wasn't feeling good (not to mention the fact that there was no chair so I had to sit on the bed anyway). The rude midwife came in and said "get off that bed, you are not ill" and got me a chair!! The woman that spoke to Matt this morning couldn't believe that she said that and she said that the midwife would be disciplined. Good!! I hope she is as well!

Anyway, I'm off to grab something for lunch. I'm starving!

Have a lovely day 

xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies - hope you're all doing well today! 

I wasn't on yesterday as me and DD were in Hospital all day. I woke up, put the heating on, and went upstairs to get DD ready for School. As I did, my Carbon Monoxide detector went off - I thought that the house was on fire or something! So I quickly packed a bag, grabbed DD and the dog, and headed off to my mums. As I got there, I started to feel drowsy & headachy, so we were both sent straight to A&E. 

Turns out that we had Carbon Monoxide in our blood, but at low levels. I was on oxygen for about 5 hours, DD about 8 hours. We both had lots of blood taken, including (for me - not DD thank god) a really painful sample from a smaller vain (which, first time, doc couldn't find and he hit a nerve). 

I must say though, the staff at both A&E and the children's ward were fantastic. I saw a gyne doctor who checked on the baby for me, not just a midwife, which made me really impressed. Baby is fine :)

Scary thing is, if it wasn't for my detector, we would have sat next to the fire causing the problem to eat our breakfast. Then, i'd have been on the laptop next to it all day. I don't think it's an exaggeration to say that it saved my life. We stayed at Mother-in-laws last night, and British Gas have been out today to repair the fire etc. 

As for facebook, i'm Rebecca Holmes on the Uni Leeds and Uni Huddersfield networks (I think lol). My pic is my scan pic, and if you pop your b&b name on i'd love to be your friends :)


----------



## becs0375

I have just had my triple test results through, low risk for downs and not in the incresed risk for spina bifida!! So all good there!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh Teeny.. I wonder if you're right. It's funny as I'm a regular on another thread and they all reckon girl! We'll soon find out!

Drazic you made me laugh!! Her 'foof'??!! lol

Zo are you going to join the NCT classes or just stick with the ones at the hospital?

Carley, mine is Ann Phipps and there's a pic of me at my wedding on a swing.

Sarah, your post made me smile, I totally know how you feel. I fell in love with little Fishy at our scan too!

Asher, yey that Jack is feeling better and that you have a bump!

Hope you feel better soon Emma.

Go Emzy!!! Glad to hear they are taking your complaint seriously.

Optical, I am going to order a detector now as the same thing happened to my sister. It's so scarey! Glad you are all ok.

Yey Becs to your great results. x


----------



## becs0375

Can't believe its Easter this weekend!! Doesn't seem 5 minutes ago it was christmas!!! I am really looking forward to christmas this year, little bubba and the dog's first christmas!!!


----------



## LauraLy

Hi! :hi:

SIXTEEN weeks...can't believe it! :happydance::dance: SOOOOO exciting!

DH and I are really split on what we'd prefer to have. DH just wants 1 son...so he'd prefer to have a boy the first time just so he'd be set and have his 1 son. But he's already convinced its a girl...so he's preparing. I always thought I wanted a girl...but now I'm thinking a boy would be nice. I'm the oldest and always wanted an older brother...so I think in my mind I keep seeing a family with the older brother. We see the midwife on Tuesday- and will book our next scan then...so a few more weeks until we can find out!

I'm on facebook as well...my name is Laura Blanchfield...feel free to add me- I'm always on throughout the day! Just let me know your from bnb! :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

opticalillus5 said:


> As for facebook, i'm Rebecca Holmes on the Uni Leeds and Uni Huddersfield networks (I think lol). My pic is my scan pic, and if you pop your b&b name on i'd love to be your friends :)

I can't find you! Add me if you can find me Emma Barnes (Emma Goddard) Uni. Bolton network x


----------



## MamaBird

Asher said:


> How nice to wake up to a load of friend requests on FB!! I have sent one to Mamabird and Bekklez! Cool. I am on there lots so nice to see you all in different places.
> 
> I have woken up in a good mood today. Jack (the pukey one) slept all night without waking up, which meant I did too! Kids are off now, so no rush to get to school. I've got my friend coming with her little girl this morning, and I think I might go to the butty shop and treat us all to dinner. And I have definitely got a little bump this morning, not just bloat!! There is something in there!!
> 
> Hope all you girls are good this morning! x

I agree!! I had a whole bunch too! It will be so nice keeping in touch on FB...so much easier when it comes time to look at baby albums!

Happy to here Jack is feeling better! And :happydance: for the bump!!!

xo


----------



## MamaBird

becs0375 said:


> I think I will have to add you Drazic then!!

Same here! I can't find you at all! I just have some web pages come up! haha!


----------



## Carley22

opTICAL THATS AWFUL IM SO GLAD YOU ARE OK!! - tried to find you on facebook but after 420 people i couldnt find ya!!!

F&C ill look for you now....


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you for all the FB adds girls and for message saying who you are xx


----------



## becs0375

I think I have added everyone now!!!


----------



## elmaxie

Hey!

I am having trouble finding the above ladies too....lol! But feel free to add me...Emma Clark. Edinburgh its me and hubby strolling off on our wedding day (tiny people in the distance)

How long doe it take for the downs bloods to come through? Its only been just over a week for me....:shrug:

Starting to feel better, have been drinking hot juice all morning and my throat feels better.

Just waved my dad off as he is away to Egypt for a few weeks with his wife and my little brothers...me jealous? NO!:blush:
They have so many holidays as they are off to Menorca during the summer then Corfu in October...plus my step mum and brothers are heading off in August to Turkey too! 
When I was young we went camping in the borders for a few weeks or until we got bored or injured then when we were older went to Denmark for a few weeks....its all change these days:coffee:

On a good note we have had snow plows clearing our streets and even saw a gritter AND men grittign the pavements...AND we even have sunshine melting snow too....so exciting:haha:

I am so glad you got so form of appology from the chief mw...I bet she was truely disgusted by what has happened to you! 
And it will serve the nasty mw right to be disciplined too! 

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

no problems xxx


----------



## elmaxie

WOOOO HOOO!

I have just sold our spare room bed so once its been picked up we can start to think about a nursery:happydance:

Sorry very random post but I never got the chance with Nathan as we were in a pokey one bed flat when we had him.

Now lets just hope the baby reveals all in 12 days at our scan!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Emma.xx


----------



## Zo23

Fish&Chips said:


> Zo are you going to join the NCT classes or just stick with the ones at the hospital? x

...I feel a little stupid but what are NCT classes?


----------



## Carley22

yeah im stupid too have no idea what shes on about!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Run by the national childbirth trust

https://www.nct.org.uk/home


----------



## Carley22

Well i have just been to babies'r'us and spent some of my OH's money YEY!!! we bought......

A baby bath
A newborn 8 piece clothes set (neutral colour cream and brown)
The johnsons box of tricks 
a nappy wrapper bin.
and
some more anti colic tomee tipee bottles

ooo and a "comfy" maternity bra because underwiring is starting to hurt me!!!

Hope everyone is well tonight and although we've added people on facebook we're still going to use this thread loads yeah?

xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

i never use facebook really, i just nose at peoples statuses! lol

what bath did ya get?
xx


----------



## Carley22

just the "love my bear" range..... iykwim


----------



## x-amy-x

yeh i had that one for caitlyn x


----------



## Carley22

hehehe it starts feeling real everytime i buy something just worried that ill have everything ready for months and no baby for ages....


----------



## x-amy-x

You after any more i love my bear bits??

I have some wall plaques and the rug if you'd like x


----------



## LittleAurora

I sneezed today in the supermarket and a little bit of wee came out! lol


----------



## x-amy-x

LittleAurora said:


> I sneezed today in the supermarket and a little bit of wee came out! lol

:haha: joys of pregnancy!


----------



## LittleAurora

lol...you said it!


----------



## Carley22

Amy i would LOVE it if thats ok? i'll pay for delivery etc

Little A i did a post about that a couple of days ago SOOOO EMBARRASSING!!!! lol 

must do more pelvic floor


----------



## x-amy-x

Carley, send me your address... and i'll get them sorted for you.

Wont be right away though ... im assuming thats ok though :)

oh and ive just remembered its not a i love my bear rug its this one

https://www.mothercare.com/Please-l...1/275-7341643-5724268?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core

I liked it better than the i love my bear one cause the bear head from i love my bear freaked me out haha i wanted the bear to have a body!


----------



## ladykara

hey girlies,

I got married went away to jamaica for two weeks and came back a 2nd tri mum to be yay !!!!
Going on a all inclusive holiday when pregnant was a little different !! cant drink, cant go on any of the free water sports and as much seafood as you can eat was wasted on me : ( it was hard to avoid most of the "bad" foods but i did my best. Had some sickness the first week and went the second which was good. The Bloat i had before i went away has not gone and just got bigger and there were about 4 other pregnant women at the resort and we have the "in the club" smile as we walked past each other. 

We announced the baby during the speeches by putting scan photos in envolopes and handing them out, everyone cheered and there was a lot of tears of joy from family members.

I have my 12 week hospital scan still to book as i was unable to have it done at 12 weeks. hope all you girlies are doing well, got loads of posts to catch up on xx


----------



## Carley22

oooooooo i love it!!!!!! ill PM you my address, hehehe soo adorable!!!


----------



## Asher

Congrats on your wedding Ladykara, lovely the way you announced your baby news! Congrats!! And good luck for your scan. 

I can't find you Optical either..... I hate it when I can't find someone!! Ha ha!!

Little A that cracked me up about the weeing thing. I've not done that YET but I do go for about 5 wees before I go out with the dogs, and then within 5 minutes of being out it is totally guaranteed that I need to wee again, really badly. Then I have to do the rest of the walk really slowly cos it feels like my bladder is huge. When I get back there is only ever a trickle in there!!!


----------



## UKmum

Hiya..

Do you mind if you add me on to your list...I'm due on the 14th and cant wait !!

Thanks xx


----------



## limpetsmum

> Dungarees Limpetsmum? You just need a bandana and some crocs and you will look pure Mumma

 i own those too :dohh:


> Aww dungarees limpetsmum!!!! I am having trouble keeping my maternity jeans up, they are a size 16 which is what I am and they just don't seem to hold up, they fit its just they are not tight enough, if you know what I mean!!!

 Yeah exactly! But if you wear tighter ones you just end up squashing your baldder into constantly needing the loo & give yourself tummy ache!
F&C i promise to get photo's tomorrow of me in my dungarees - that way you can see my new hair cut too!


> well hello ladies, firstly limpetsmum WHAT A GREAT IDEA i'm off looking for dungaree's tomorrow now i cant wait!!

 Aww i should have known i could count on you to join my nutty crew lmao, you better post piccies on here to :happydance:


> but a couple of the nurses at work now reckon it's quite visible even under my scrub top yay!

YAAY for you! scrub tops hide all sins.....even pregnancy lol
Fab snow Emma, i love it but i agree with you - not at this time of the year!!! We are lucky not to have had any apart from a few sprinkles lasting only minutes.

Well i still can't tell if what i'm feeling as bubba moving (ie so called flutters) or what :wacko: it would help if i could explain it but i can't lol. It's like a poke from inside but what confuses me is i wouldn't call it a flutter - more a little poke (enough to make me jump a little & think ooch!)
2nd aqua natal class last night & it was fab! Felt less achey this morning too so it must be having some good effect, the other ladies are lovely too. Oh and the midwife who came to assist has just started eaching hypnobirth so i'm going to enquire about it in more details next week. Hopefully she won't be too expensive as she hasn't started to advertise yet.
As for facebook i'm Angela Turner-Madgwick (i think lol - i might not have put the - in :dohh:) i'll take the ipod touch in the bath with me along with the list of names to add you all heehee


----------



## Carley22

UKmum said:


> Hiya..
> 
> Do you mind if you add me on to your list...I'm due on the 14th and cant wait !!
> 
> Thanks xx

YEY ANOTHER BUMP BUDDY im on the 14th too !!!!


----------



## Zo23

x-amy-x said:


> Run by the national childbirth trust
> 
> https://www.nct.org.uk/home

That makes me feel better. I'm an American girl so probably no NCT. From the research that I did I think hospital classes are going to be best for me.


----------



## Zo23

ladykara said:


> hey girlies,
> 
> I got married went away to jamaica for two weeks and came back a 2nd tri mum to be yay !!!!
> Going on a all inclusive holiday when pregnant was a little different !! cant drink, cant go on any of the free water sports and as much seafood as you can eat was wasted on me : ( it was hard to avoid most of the "bad" foods but i did my best. Had some sickness the first week and went the second which was good. The Bloat i had before i went away has not gone and just got bigger and there were about 4 other pregnant women at the resort and we have the "in the club" smile as we walked past each other.
> 
> We announced the baby during the speeches by putting scan photos in envolopes and handing them out, everyone cheered and there was a lot of tears of joy from family members.
> 
> I have my 12 week hospital scan still to book as i was unable to have it done at 12 weeks. hope all you girlies are doing well, got loads of posts to catch up on xx

You just made my eyes water. Congrats!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

OMG i've just gotten out of the bath which i got into at 10pm! eek! such a typical pisces hehe, i think i should definately go for a water birth :thumbup:
I'd better go retrieve my husband off the playstation & put some :laundry: on (oh the joys of economy7) 
Has anyone got nice plans for the bank holiday? Were off to stay with friends in Wales which should be a lovely mini break.
Well, night night ladies - until tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Asher

That sounds like a nice break Angie. We are not up to much really. Hubby has got some overtime for today which just couldn't be refused. Tonight, the in laws are babysitting for a few hours, so I am driving the worker to the pub for a couple of pints, then we're going to the Nawaab, a huge all you can eat Asian banquet place near us. I intend to fill my belly with curry then go to bed!! 
The rest of the weekend will just be the usual then I think. Swimming lessons, dog walking.......

Me and DH have been up since quarter past 6, Jack has just come down to join us and is sat on my lap! Baby is moving a bit I think. Archie is still in bed, cos he was up til half 9 last night watching Toy Story 2!! 

Have a good day everyone!! x


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

God I cant be bothered today. OH is working until 19:30 and then 13:30-22:30 all weekend:growlmad:

Hopefully the people off gumtree will come and collect the bed and tv stand that are now sitting in our hall...if not I will be so annoyed! I have had a few people "stand me up" in the last few weeks, and that was to collect free stuff!!

Had a pretty bad night with Nathan who woke up at 2am adn "sang" to me for 2 hours THEN got up at 6am....what I wouldnt give to have a full nights sleep AND a long lie in the morning:coffee: Guess that wont be happening for a looong time:dohh:

Other than the pick ups today (hopefully!) we have no plans for the weekend. I might get my mum to come over and have tea maybe...

Better go Nathan has managed to get into hubbies gaming drawer and is chewing a PS3 controller:haha:not that I care much but it winds OH up loads, can you imagine the fights when he gets older between them both:thumbup:

Emma.xx


----------



## elmaxie

Sorry I am back after rescue controller....BECAUSE!!!

I just noticed I moved up a ticker box!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Emma.xxx


----------



## Asher

elmaxie said:


> Sorry I am back after rescue controller....BECAUSE!!!
> 
> I just noticed I moved up a ticker box!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Emma.xxx

:happydance: Yay!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

17 weeks today. Only 7 more weeks til viability :) less than 3 weeks til my scan x


----------



## Asher

Fab 17 weeks Amy! I'll be there too tomorrow! x


----------



## x-amy-x

Cant wait til the 15,16,17 turns to 20, 21, 22... feel like im getting somweher haha


----------



## Asher

I know, counting the weeks. I'll be happier at oooh about 40 weeks!! (if I get that far, never have before...)..

It's nice to all be in the week counting thing together. x


----------



## x-amy-x

i wont get to 40 weeks.. never have, bet i never will... fine by me tho... 37 will do nicely haha


----------



## Asher

37 would be nice for me too!! Let's hope we both get there!! x


----------



## Drazic<3

Opticullus - (is that spelt right, I am so slow?!) That sounds so scary, glad you are both okay.

Has everyone added me on FB? Don't want to miss out on anyone :)
-x-


----------



## aob1013

I'm Ally Stone on Facebook - picture of my scan as my profile picture - hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Carley, Cafferine, Elmaxie and Becs.. just confirmed your requests of FB! Anyone else want to find me I'm Ann Phipps. x

Emma, we just sold our spare room bed too!! We now have a cot and wardrobe in there!! I love that room now!

Sorry ladies.. NCT is a charity in the UK and you pay about £240 for a course of lessons etc. They also have sales of newly new baby toys etc and it's a good way of meeting other ladies who are due the same time as you in your area.

Oh no for all you ladies weeing!! I better do more pelvic floor exercises!!

Awww.. ladykara!!! Congratulations!! You just made me cry.. what a lovely way of telling everyone. Amazing. So how are you enjoying married life?

Looking forward to the photo Limpetsmum!

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Afternoon ladies

Hope you're all good today! Well, last night we went to Nando's (nom nom nom) and popped into Asda on the way there and they had the cutest baby outfits!! They had lots of disney ones like bambi, simba, thumper, etc and we got a really cute very hungry caterpillar sleepsuit! I have also come to the conclusion that baby likes Nando's as on our way out I felt an actual kick!! I shrieked ohhhh rather loudly and I'm sure everyone must have thought I was a nutter. 

We're going up to the Trafford Centre this afternoon, even though it'll probably be heaving, to have a look at baby stuff (Matt's suggestion!!) then we're off out to the local pub with a couple of friends tonight which will be nice. 

Yesterday my mum emailed me and she has ordered all of the bedding, curtains etc for the nursery! We're having the my jungle family theme from Mothercare: 

https://www.mothercare.com/b/443980...031&mcb=core&rh=n:44398031,n:310868031&page=1

My sister also said she wanted to get us a gift for baby so she has ordered us the moses basket in the same range and a stand. AND THEN my Dad said that as he had a bonus at work he wanted to buy our cot for us!! So we are going to buy that this weekend at some point too. I'm so lucky to have such a nice family and I can't wait to get it all set up. 


Anyway better go get ready so hope you all have a lovely good Friday and I'll speak to you later 

xx


----------



## LauraLy

Emzywemzy said:


> Afternoon ladies
> 
> 
> Yesterday my mum emailed me and she has ordered all of the bedding, curtains etc for the nursery! We're having the my jungle family theme from Mothercare:
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/b/443980...031&mcb=core&rh=n:44398031,n:310868031&page=1
> 
> xx

That bedding is adorable! My DH and I have chosen a jungle/animal theme too- from Babies r'Us 
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3986576

I just LOVE all of this planning! So exciting and makes everything feel so real! Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emzy we went to Nandos last night as well!! It was only my 2nd time ever so I got really confused but it was still very yummy.

Hey Laura! Thanks for adding me on FB. I have to say I'm so jealous. I've been searching for a coordinated nursery set that both me and my dh will like and the Baby R us website in the States has loads, but the UK one is rubbish! Basically my dh wants bright colours but I want something quite.. not sure how to describe it.. Well I like the neutral colours but basically don't want anything that looks too garish or cheap.

Am gutted!


----------



## Brownsie

Hey ladies!!! 

hope all ok!!!

Has scan done yesterday, and its a ..................................


BOY!!!! 

I knew it all along... lol... Im trying to post the video on youtbe at the moment, but having a bit of trouble.

x x x


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations on your blue bundle Brownsie xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and Emzy, yours is lovely too but probably not colourful enough for my dh.

Yey!! Congrats Brownsie! How exciting, another boy! x


----------



## Brownsie

Im so excited!!

It's lovely to finally know. I'm glad I did find out now x


----------



## LauraLy

Just wanted to share my bump pic...I added my 12 week and then my 16 week pic. I feel like, in person, I look different but in the pics...not so much. What do you ladies think? :shrug: I took them in the same clothes so that you might be able to see better...eh- not sure? 

12 weeks


16 weeks


Oh, and I think Ive added everyone on fb now...not sure if I missed anyone? I tried to go back and find everyone's names...it was quite a scavenger hunt :wacko::haha: If I missed anyone- I do apologize- my name is Laura Blanchfield (you can add me if you'd like!) :hugs:


----------



## LauraLy

Fish&Chips said:


> Hey Laura! Thanks for adding me on FB. I have to say I'm so jealous. I've been searching for a coordinated nursery set that both me and my dh will like and the Baby R us website in the States has loads, but the UK one is rubbish! Basically my dh wants bright colours but I want something quite.. not sure how to describe it.. Well I like the neutral colours but basically don't want anything that looks too garish or cheap.
> 
> Am gutted!

It took DH and I a long time to finally agree. We were just walking through the store and he pointed this one out and said "I think I like this one"...I immediately threw it in the buggy and ran to the cash register to pay for it :haha: He kept finding flaws in all of the ones I was picking...so when he finally picked something and I thought it was cute too...I just ran with it- hahaha!
Plus, since we are still on the fence about finding out the sex of the baby- I think it was a nice set for a boy or girl! :thumbup: We, like you, tend to go for more quiet tones...we like earth tones (tans, greens, blues)...so I think this one is quite nice! I can't wait to get it all out and put together :happydance: Good luck on your hunt for a nursery set! :hugs:


----------



## LauraLy

CONGRATS Brownsie on the BLUE bump! So exciting! My DH is itching to know...he keeps coming up with reasons he thinks its a boy...and we still have about 4 weeks or so until we can possibly find out. (We still have to schedule the appt but can't until we have our appt on Tues:wacko:)
Anyways...a HUGE CONGRATS! :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

I can see a difference Lauraly! lovely bump pics :D

and congrats on your little boy Brownsie :)

I can't wait to find out what team I'm on tomorrow!


----------



## Jellycat

Lauraly, you can see a difference now your 16 wks you look fuller... it's perfect x

Congrats Brownsie on having a boy, you can start all the planning now!

Oh my everyone seems to be out shopping... I haven't even started yet, I think I might start having a look around and see what I like, still got to send off for my bounty pack and vouchers yet!


----------



## Asher

Congrats on team blue Brownsie!! How lovely!!

I can see the difference with your pics Laura, so nice to be able to see the expanding isn't it? Makes it feel so real!

I bet you are so excited about your scan tomorrow Bekklez!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Earth tones!! That's what I'm after Laura. So I now have to find something colourful in earth tones.. ummm. x


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats Brownsie! 

I am crappy today. Had problems with my vision and now they have found protein in my urine. Need to have more testing next week, it's probably a UTI, but trying not to freak out thinking it's pre-eclamsia :(


----------



## LauraLy

Fish&Chips said:


> Earth tones!! That's what I'm after Laura. So I now have to find something colourful in earth tones.. ummm. x

hahaha...GOOD LUCK! Let me know what you find...I'm excited to see! :thumbup:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Can I join your gang ??!

My names Laura and I am 28 and from Suffolk. I am 17+1 today with our first baby. Have spent nearly 8 years trying and when we finally gave up along came bump !! My due date is 9th September.

Hello and congratulations to everyone. xx


----------



## Asher

Hi Laura congrats on your bump and welcome to the gang!! x


----------



## Zo23

Brownsie said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> hope all ok!!!
> 
> Has scan done yesterday, and its a ..................................
> 
> 
> BOY!!!!
> 
> I knew it all along... lol... Im trying to post the video on youtbe at the moment, but having a bit of trouble.
> 
> x x x

Congrats! Im so excited for you! And everyone who is finding out...


----------



## Emzywemzy

Whoop! Congrats on team blue Brownsie!! xx :blue::blue::blue:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just got back from the Trafford Centre and it was HEAVING!! I came over all funny in HMV and had to sit down as I got so hot lol Anyway, a while back I joined the boots parenting club and got sent a bunch of vouchers. One of them was for a free changing bag when you buy a pack of pampers, so we got that today. Has anyone else got it? I think it's a great deal as the bag on its own was £30 and comes with a changing mat. I also had a voucher for double points on baby stuff and 1/3 of santuary mum to be products, so we got baby bath and lotion and I treated myself to some bath salts. 

Now I am absolutely knackered so have cried off the pub tonight and have invited my friends round for coffee tomorrow instead. Man, living life on the edge this weekend ha ha! Still, I'm hoping to pop to town in the morning and get the cot!

Anyone doing anything good tonight?
xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Yeah i have the bag from caitlyn. Problem is... so do 8/10 parents :lol: so try going to play group and knowing which one is yours haha


----------



## Pearls18

_LauraK1982_ said:


> Can I join your gang ??!
> 
> My names Laura and I am 28 and from Suffolk. I am 17+1 today with our first baby. Have spent nearly 8 years trying and when we finally gave up along came bump !! My due date is 9th September.
> 
> Hello and congratulations to everyone. xx

aww wow congratulations hun how wonderful. it's amazing how many stories u hear of ppl trying for years then when they stop it finally happens for them!!! hope u have a happy, healthy pregnancy :) xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

x-amy-x said:


> Yeah i have the bag from caitlyn. Problem is... so do 8/10 parents :lol: so try going to play group and knowing which one is yours haha

hmmm yeah that's a good point! maybe I'll tie a ribbon or something to it so I know it's mine, that's what I always do when I go away so I can easily see my suitcase at the airport ha ha!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Thanks Asher and Stacey !

Funny how things work out - I give up trying and then fate intervenes...


----------



## becs0375

_LauraK1982_ said:


> Can I join your gang ??!
> 
> My names Laura and I am 28 and from Suffolk. I am 17+1 today with our first baby. Have spent nearly 8 years trying and when we finally gave up along came bump !! My due date is 9th September.
> 
> Hello and congratulations to everyone. xx

Hello Laura, thats so similar to our story!! Welcome!! I am due 8th Sept!!

Congrats Brownsie!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

I wish my beany would move up off my bladder, i constantly feel like i need a wee!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

becs0375 said:


> _LauraK1982_ said:
> 
> 
> Can I join your gang ??!
> 
> My names Laura and I am 28 and from Suffolk. I am 17+1 today with our first baby. Have spent nearly 8 years trying and when we finally gave up along came bump !! My due date is 9th September.
> 
> Hello and congratulations to everyone. xx
> 
> Hello Laura, thats so similar to our story!! Welcome!! I am due 8th Sept!!
> 
> Congrats Brownsie!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Becs,

Funny how things work out hey ! I have my 20 week scan on 5th May but I will actually be 21+6. I keep thinking I may end up getting a private scan before then as I am desperate to know what I am having !! :cloud9:


----------



## Emzywemzy

x-amy-x said:


> I wish my beany would move up off my bladder, i constantly feel like i need a wee!

Same here and when I go it's just a little dribble! So annoying! x


----------



## x-amy-x

ditto!


----------



## becs0375

_LauraK1982_ said:


> becs0375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _LauraK1982_ said:
> 
> 
> Can I join your gang ??!
> 
> My names Laura and I am 28 and from Suffolk. I am 17+1 today with our first baby. Have spent nearly 8 years trying and when we finally gave up along came bump !! My due date is 9th September.
> 
> Hello and congratulations to everyone. xx
> 
> Hello Laura, thats so similar to our story!! Welcome!! I am due 8th Sept!!
> 
> Congrats Brownsie!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Becs,
> 
> Funny how things work out hey ! I have my 20 week scan on 5th May but I will actually be 21+6. I keep thinking I may end up getting a private scan before then as I am desperate to know what I am having !! :cloud9:Click to expand...

I know we were thinking of having a private one as I will be 21 weeks but have decided to wait!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

Im desperate to know but I wont pay for a private scan lol


----------



## _LauraK1982_

It's not that expensive in Suffolk - about £60 for a 20 minute dvd and 5 pictures. I haven't booked it just yet. Im trying the being patient route 1st !!!


----------



## becs0375

I just think now that it will be worth waiting for, we have waited 6 years so a few more weeks won't hurt lol!!


----------



## Carley22

aww you lot are natter boxes...... 

CONGRATS BROWNSIE lil blue bump woop woop!!!!

Welcome Laura.

Ive had a pretty boring day today not been up t much, went to mothercare and tried on jeans but no joy damn them!!!! its going to have to be dungarees at this rate (although i quite like them lol) me and limpets are going to set a new trend!!! 

Got my 16 weeks mw appt on tuesday and im taking the mother-in-law with me as she is VERY mumsy!! bless her.... (i will be 17 weeks but eh!)


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey all,
Hope you've all had a good 'good friday'? I felt Tufty kick for the 1st time today (well - 1st time i could be sure anyway). I wasn't prepared for how sharp they can be! I thought i was getting stitch at first - i was getting dressed & i had a twinge which stopped me in my tracks & made me hold my tummy & bend forward to ease it, then it came again. So i got the doppler & placed it over the spot - sure fire there was an almighty whoosh & the twinge came again! It's been happening every few hours ever since.......i've been walking round hobbycraft getting funny looks for my out loud ouch's :rofl: I dread to think how much harder they come when room in there gets tighter eeek!
Ouch - he's off again :growlmad:

Today DH took me to hobbycraft to pick up some wooden animals we spotted a few weeks ago in there. The plan is to put sticky back velcro on them & in places on the bedroom wall so bubba can take them on & off as he/she grows. Just an idea to brighten up the neutral room until they are old enough to have it decorated how they want it :winkwink: plus they are super cute!!! Only 79p each too!!!

Brownsie, congratulations again for Baby Blue Browning :happydance: i'm sooo happy for you hun!



> its going to have to be dungarees at this rate (although i quite like them lol) me and limpets are going to set a new trend!!!

 Are you ready for the piccies? I'm about to upload them heehee!


----------



## limpetsmum

'THE' dungarees (look & weep carley :haha:) and my bump!
 



Attached Files:







P4020061 edited.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 15









P4020063 edited.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 7









P4020066 edited.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 11









P4020065 edited.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## limpetsmum

My new hair do & my Thomas with HIS new playmat :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







P4020070 edited.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 0









P3210044 edited.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## limpetsmum

Thought it would make sensxe to upload a piccy of my old hair do as well for comparison :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







141120092198 edited.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Carley22

looking god sexy lady and WOW to that bump.


nite nite girlies see ya tomorrow xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

> looking god sexy lady and WOW to that bump.

Thanks hun - i can't even say it's fat cos i lost so much weight being sick in the 1st tri i'm not even back up to my 7 week booking appointment weight! I seem to be loosing it off my hips too & putting it on my bump (hooray lol) The midwife commented i have a large uterus......i'm hoping that is a good thing? :wacko:
Well i'm off to bed too, we're off to spend Easter with friends tomorrow so i'll catch up in the week.
Have a good bank holiday weekend everyone, don't pig out on too many eggs now :haha:
Night night xxx


----------



## Asher

Looking good Angie! Loving the hair and the dungers! Fab!! Top bump too!!

17 weeks today for me!! I am just about to get my once a week internet feed of what's going on in there this week! I look forward to it!

Hope you are all ok. I think I might treat myself to a choccy egg today!


----------



## Jellycat

Limpetsmum, loving the dungaree's, your bump is really looking good !

Carly have you tried the jeans at Next? I bought the over the bump jeans and they are so comfortable, I'll change to under the bump when Im near the end. You can ask the store to order them in from their catlogue then go back a week later and try them on in the store. Next have a wide choice of Jeans under and over whereas Mothercare is pretty limited and don't fit me so well

Asher hope you enjoy your choccy egg xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aghh just typed lots out and then lost it all!

Anyhoo.. hi Laura! Welcome to September Starts.

Limpetsmum, I'm loving the new profile pic and the dungarees photos!! My you have a bump... I love it!!

xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Limpetsmum, you look gorgeous! :)


----------



## mixedmama

Brownsie - awww congrats on joining team blue :)

LauraK1982 - welcome lovely & a massive congratulations xx

Limpetsmum - I love the dungarees!

Yesterday I had some spotting (AGAIN!).
I know brown blood = old blood, but I couldn't help but panic :( OH told me to go to the hospital where I had to have an internal (eek) and swabs were taken to test for any infections. They also offered me an emergency scan today at 13.30, which I wasn't expecting at all. So now I'm waiting to see if bubs is okay, I'm sure s/he is :) Can't wait to see bubs again.


xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello,

I thought it was about time i joined my fellow September Mums, I have been very worried and so taking it day at a time, I have no real reason to worry, just a little spot at 9 and 12 weeks but scans showed everything to be fine, I think i am just naturally a worry wart! 

I am due September 19th.

This is my 5th baby, I have a 16yr old ds, 15 yr old step son, 9yr old ds, 7yr old dd and 2yr old dd, my 2 yr old is with my husband the others i had b4 we met, so we are just completing out little extention to the existing family! 

I am very exited about this baby, it will be our last baby as time is ticking (me 37 dh 40) and space is running out! 
We will be finding out the sex of the baby on 28th April, however we are going to try and keep it quiet so its a surprise for everyone else! 

So that is a little about me, I look forward to getting to know a little more about everyone here! 

Happy Easter weekend everyone :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning girls.
Congratualtions on the blue bump Brownsie and welcome to team blue!!!

Limpetsmum you look fab and I have bump envy. 
This morning I was looking at my 'bump' and there is really nothing there! You wouldn't even tell I was pregnant now. I am nearly 19 weeks and nearly half way through and thought it would be bigger, but no! :-(. I wish I had a doppler to check he was okay. xx

Happy Easter to all you ladies, and I am hoping to eat far too many chocolate eggs!!! xx


----------



## SisterRose

Hey everyone! I am back from my scan and I can tell you I'm on team..............
......................................
*PINK!*

Baby was stubborn and it took them 15 minutes to get her to move her legs enough to tell, and they said they were pretty certain it's a girl, that she had enough little glimpses to say girl!
So my intuition was right, yay.

pics :)

Looking at us
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/M_10.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/M_15.jpg

And I noticed these ones I had, do you think she's sucking her thumb?
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/M_5.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/M_6.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/M_7.jpg
I'll admit now, I've always sucked my thumb and haven't quite grown out of it yet, so I was wondering is she was! shhh though. :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on team pink, and Happy birthday Bekklez! xx


----------



## Choc1985

hi iv not been on for a while 

well everythings goin ok got my 20week scan 2 weeks time and im so exited

i was ment to go campin this weekend but cos of the weather we didnt go i ot a lil emotional and my oh booked 4 us 2 go to london all oayed 4 by him so thats even betta lol

well im ill go a throat infection that i cant take anything 4 chemist said see th doctor!!!!!!!!

by the way my name is stacey felloes on facebook pic of me in a yellow top wersin a rubber ring dont ask lol !!!!! add me just let me no ur b&b name 2 lol


----------



## elmaxie

Afternoon!

A wee girlie fantastic!! 

Welcome to all who have come to join us!

Twitty wooo to the dungers and what a lovely bump you have going on there too!!

Well I have had a really crappy night. Nathan was a star and was only up once during the night for OH but I woke up and couldnt stop coughing up crap, my nose/sinuses were blocked and I coughed so hard I threw up all my dinner....which whilst I was doing wet myself:cry::blush:

So not the best of nights for me but OH was a star and was looking after me even when I was a complete wimp and crying as I hate being sick:dohh:

But of course now its day again its only my nose that keeps running...

Oh and I think I might be getting an eye infection as during the night my right eye was stuck together....lovely! Just glad hubby must love me as I must have been so attractive with being sick, sticky eye and wet jim jam bums!

Oh well off out to buy some more bedding plants for my wee Toby tortoise who I will be waking up next week so I need to get his indoor house sorted since I have not done his outdoor one due to the snow and crap weather.

BRING ON THE SUN!!

Oh and hope your all having a fabby weekend and hopefully having a long easter weekend filled with eggs and yummy stuff!!

Emma.xx


----------



## becs0375

Love the pics Limpetsmum, looking good!!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Welcome to team pink Bekklez!! :pink::pink::pink:

We're off to get our cot this afternoon! Whoop!

xx


----------



## becs0375

Happy 19 weeks Emzy!!!!!!

We have been out all morning walking the dog, it was lovely!!! Now my husband is loading the car ready for a carboot tomorrow!! We have just cleared our loft and had a good old sort out!! Feels good!!! Hopefully the weather will be ok and we make some cash for some baby bits!!! I love having a good sort out, luckily I am not a great hoarder and not sentimental over most things!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Becs0375, I totally need to do that, too. I got through a few boxes of things the week before last, but I am determined to take a least three boxes to the thrift store/consignment shops this weekend. De-cluttering is the best feeling.
And if you can make some cash from it, even sweeter!
I was such a bargain baroness with baby stuff for my first. I bought most things secondhand for a fraction of the cost. And this time, we hardly need anything. Which is good, because we certainly don't have the same level of savings this time around, after mat leave and child care.
Quiet holiday weekend planned for us. We had company earlier in the week, but now we're just enjoying a quiet house (the toddler is sleeping) and planning on doing a few chores and cooking some nice meals.
Hope everyone is having a great long weekend! :)


----------



## Asher

Congrats on your pink news Bekklez! Fab! And happy birthday! xx


----------



## Carley22

right girls - i have a swinging crib and im IN LOVE!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00043.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Asher

That's lovely Carley! Very much like the one I have, and I love it!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks everyone for the wishes.

Love the crib Carley! 

:)


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww Carley that's lovely! I wanted a swinging crib, but don't really have the space in our room for one so have gone for a moses basket instead. 

Whilst we are posting piccies, here is our cot that we got today, a piccy of the bedding set that's on it's way, our moses basket and bouncer chair :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







cot.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3









bedding.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0









basket.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 1









chair.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Emzywemzy

oh and I forgot the changing table that we got too!
 



Attached Files:







table.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Asher

Happy 19 weeks Emzy, I love all your stuff, so colourful!! x


----------



## Carley22

emzy i want that changing table


----------



## Emzywemzy

It's from babies r us and is in the sale half price for £60 at the mo! https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...angers/Kensington-Dresser-in-Dark-Oak(0073419)


----------



## Emzywemzy

hmm for some reason that link doesn't work. Well if you go to www.babiesrus.co.uk and search for Kensington Dresser in Dark Oak you will find it xx


----------



## Carley22

think i'll go online and get one with the drawers too as theres not enough space for a changing table and chest of drawers.... we did get one with our cot that sits over the top but ive always had my heart set on a proper table for it.... we'll see....


----------



## x-amy-x

Had a pretty crap evening, grandads had a heart attack and is in hosp.

nana had a stroke a year or so ago, looks like its grandads turn to be worse for wear :( i love my nana and grandad


----------



## Sarahkka

Amy, so sorry to hear that about your grandfather. :hugs:

Cute furniture, girls!
I have a UK/North America question: is a "crib" a cradle to you guys? Because what you call a cot, we call a crib here. But cradle here generally refers to a smaller baby bed that rocks or moves somehow. So yours don't necessarily have to move?
:shrug:
This might be one of those international relations moments? :) We need an online translator! :)


----------



## Carley22

a cot is large and static and crib is tiny and can sometimes rock..... hope that helps....


----------



## Carley22

oh amy im sorry i hope he is ok!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh no Amy, sorry to hear about your Grandad. hope he is ok. sending big hugs xx


----------



## Samgove

Heyy im new to this.. and also expecting a baby in septemberr :] edd - 28th sept :) 
cannot wait.. im so excited ! :D And defo cant wait till i find out what team im on ;) 
Congrats to everyone here :D and hope all of your pregnancies go fantastically :) 

xxx


----------



## Samgove

and sorry to hear about your grandad amy :( Hope he is okayy <3 xx


----------



## Carley22

Samgove congratulations, welcome and where are the scan pics, we love a good nosey in here!!!


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

Hello all! I'm a little slow at coming around to this thread. I've seen it floating about but never clicked on it until now. Can I join? Baby is due September 6th for now. I'm assuming they'll remeasure it at my 20 week ultrasound. Seems they change your due date sometimes. This is my first and I can't wait for September!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Asher

Welcome to the new ladies! Wow there are a lot of babies due in September!! 

Happy Easter everyone. I have no eggs for myself, but one little boy who loves choccy and one who doesn't, so I plan on sharing with them ha ha!

Have a good day everyone. I am about to have egg on toast and then go down to mass with Archie.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just popped on very quickly but Emma.. sorry to hear you had a bad night hun. 

Yey to another pink bundle of fun!! Congrats

Amy.. so sorry to hear about your Grandad. I hope he pulls through ok. I lost both my Grandparents within months of each other and I still cry when I think of it as it hurt so much. I can only imagine what you must be going through.
xx


----------



## Boony

Hope your Grandad is ok Amy.


----------



## Asher

Big hugs for you and Grandad at this time Amy. x


----------



## elmaxie

Happy Easter!

Amy I hope your grandad is doing well!:hugs:

Well I asked for no eggs and thats what I got:happydance: 
although hubby bought me an egg so I have one.

BUT my mum got me a coaster with my name on and a few sweets I like and also got us a kite and egg painting kit for when the babies are older!

My husband on the other hand may turn into a creme egg!!

Nathan got a few bits, a tigger egg cup and small egg from us/bunny.
My mum gave him bubbles and my dad got him a white chocolate cow by milkybar....he was into everything!!

Hade a better night last night thank goodness and hubby got up at 7am with Nathan who had another good sleep so I slept late.

My brother is meant to be coming over today but so far no show:shrug:

So am off to sit on the couch and drink tea and watch the football while writing a list we need from the shops tomorrow:coffee:

Hope you all have a lovely day whatever you are getting up to!

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

my OH has just been to tesco to find out that its shut :-( so he went to co-op instead and bought me a really big easter egg hehehe....... hmmm chocolate yum.


----------



## elmaxie

Really Tesco is shut? Jeez I thoguht most places would be open but maybe close early/open later?

Oh well at least he got your egg!!

My mum is popping over now too...hope she doesnt expect fed as there isnt much on our house so might go look and see what we have "just incase" lol really need to do a shop tomorrow...just hope they are open!

Emma.xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, Elmaxie! Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

Bekklez, congratulations hunny :D 

Lovely buys Carley and Emzy! :)

Amy, sending huge :hugs: hun. I'm here anytime if you need a friend :hugs:

Happy easter everyone!


----------



## Carley22

Happy easter drazic <3


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Happy Easter!

Amy I hope your Grandad is ok x

We are having a quiet day although I will cook a roast dinner later. DH bought me 3 Lindt Gold Bunny's (one has already lost his head) and two Lindt mini eggs. I feel quite spoilt. Yum Yum....! Oh and some Ben and Jerry's. 

I bought some Mama Mio Tummy Rub yesterday for my fast appearing stretch marks. I don't know if it will do anything to halt them or make them fade but it smells lovely and feels nice and soft on my skin.

I was a bit worried this morning as I was sat on the bed combing my hair and as I stood up I got some really sharp pains in my lower stomach/uterus that made me grimace. They were much sharper than the stretching pains I have been feeling. Has anyone else experienced anything similar???

Oh and hello to all the newbies and welcome :hugs: there are so many September babies, lots of us must have had a very saucy Christmas indeed. Lol!

x


----------



## shorman

hehehe well i was amazed we managed to get time to have :sex: as my daughter was going through a wake up early week lol and even when i had symptom i did like 20 test that month all said BFN so went on holiday in january and didnt find out i was pregnant till the end of january so that me never using cheapie test again, this week has been awful for me have had very bad flu so have been stuck in bed all day today :cry:. I was going to ask ladies i am 18 weeks now and have been feeling movements but not proper kicks yet anyone the same as me? has anyone got kicks yet? just asking as with my daughter i got them quite early. have a day laides






https://www.tickerclub.com/cache/cbb4b7974c.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pr___.png

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/TSx2.png 


https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif


----------



## Asher

MrsJo8 I get those horrible pains too. It's always when I stand up from sitting too fast or make a really fast sudden movement. It also seems to always be low down on the right hand side, and makes me make a noise and try to remember to slow down! Does that sound like the kind of thing you had?

Went for a swim this morning and now have just been on a good walk with the dogs, and my lower back is killing me when I move my legs. Not good!! I had this with both the boys but not this early!! Grrrrrr...... my body is giving in on me!

I am doing loads of washing today too as it's what my mum calls a "good drying day"!!! I need to get off my butt and go and do some cleaning, boys are at nana's til 5, then all hell will break loose again!

Ah well, if I get all the cleaning done I might have some choc........


----------



## stmw

heya everyone. I had my gender scan yesterday and im having a little girl =) eeek! My little Roxy :cloud9: Hope everyone is good!
 



Attached Files:







03042010 (3).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## SisterRose

MrsJo8 - i've had those pains too! really hurt! I've also been having loads of tummy aches/stomache pains, almost every day and they don't seem to wanna budge. It's really uncomfortable!


----------



## SisterRose

And congrats on your baby girl stmw :)


----------



## Carley22

hehehe another little pink bump congratulations stmw........ cute pic too. Roxy is such a lovely name!!! 

i have an occasional sharp pain too think its normal.


----------



## Asher

Congrats on the pink stmw!! Great news! Oooh seems the boys are beginning to be outnumbered by the girlies already!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to another girl!! Congrats stmw.

Has anyone been getting little red dots on their tummy and boobs? x


----------



## babythinkpink

Happy Easter Everyone xx

I have had sharp pains to on standing up or twisting too fast, it is just muscles and i can get it when i am not pregnant! Its very low and very sharp!

I have not looked too much, have we lots of September Baby Girls? 

Congrats stmw on your baby girl, Roxy is really cute xx

Well lovely day, mil round and she didn't rub my bump once, although i did aviod her a bit!! 
Lovely roast, and dh washed up! He bought me a lovely box of thorntons chockies, totally a share box way too many for me!
Took the children to the park which was lovely bit a bit cold so we came back after a while!

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Brownsie

Hey Everyone!!!

Firstly, I will catch you all in a weeks time as I'm off to Gran Canaria!!! YAY!!!

Limpetsmum you look HOT HOT HOT!!! LOL... Lovely bump lady!

Congrats to all who have found out the sex, glad all is well. The Ultra sound lady said Baby Tyler had some water in his kidneys, but nothing to worry about at the moment. Does anyone know what this means???????

I am getting those pains too. Low down on my ight hand side. I am sure its just growning pains as when I am sitting or laid down, I can't feel it.

I am getting some really slight kicking quite low down, so pleased I can finally feel him, oh,,, CHECK OUT THE PROFILE PICCY!!!!! He has his fingers in his mouth, and is facing towards the left. Still trying to post DVD on you tube, but will do it when I get back.

LOVE AND KISSES TO YOU ALL

Sam x x x x x x x


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks for the reassurance ladies - it sounds exactly the same as the pains you have been having. Especially yours Asher so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about it x

Congratulations on your pink bump STMW 

Have a lovely holiday Brownsie. Lovely pic I'll be looking out for your video.

Better go and get the roast beef out of the oven.
Take Care
x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fish&Chips said:


> Yey to another girl!! Congrats stmw.
> 
> Has anyone been getting little red dots on their tummy and boobs? x

Yes me! I noticed some on my tummy yesterday. Wonder what that's all about?! x


----------



## Asher

Have a fab time in the sun Brownsie!! That pic is very cute!!

Glad you feel a bit reassured MrsJ! It's quite horrible when it happens isn't it!?

I've no red bumps yet but there's time yet!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Have a lovely time Sam!!

Emzy, I'm glad it's not just me. I was starting to get a bit worried. Might google it now.

I know this has been written on here loads already but when are you all going to the baby show? I know Amy and Drazic are going on the Friday so does that mean the rest of you are going on the Saturday? x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm still not sure if we're going yet, but if we do then we'll go on the Saturday x


----------



## Brownsie

Im going on the Friday F&C, I think Carly and Limpetsmum are too x x


----------



## Fish&Chips

OOhh maybe I should go on the Friday then? My dh is up for it which is brilliant! x


----------



## Brownsie

If Limpetsmum reads this, maybe she can list who is def going on fri? x x x x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes please Limpetsmum! Who's doing the badges?!


----------



## Brownsie

Carly I think? x


----------



## Asher

Sadly I can't go, it would have been so nice to meet all the Sept stars!


----------



## becs0375

Evening!!!

Been up since 5.30am, got rid of the last of our crap that we couldn't and didnt wanna sell on ebay this morning, the carboot made us £130!!! What a result, it had all gone in 2 hours!!! I was gonna chuck some of it the other day but my husband said about doing a carboot!! So we now have an empty loft, albeit the army kit, and 2 empty spare rooms!! I am well pleased!!! I have just had to list my bon jovi tickets for June as we no longer can go, Ian has to go away with work and tbh the money will come in handy for baby!!! I have seen them before so not too upset!!!! 
Now gonna settle down with an easter egg and watch Jonathan Creek!!

Hope everyone is ok and welcome to the new ladies xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good work Becs! I saw you did well on FB. I definitely need to start thinking about doing a car boot sale. x


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey girls,

Hope your all having a lovely day. Its been manic my end. 

With my grandad having a heart attack yesterday we've been to hosp tosee him. To the MILs for a 340 million course lunch... and i realised i was bleeding again :(

We had a leak in our bathroom last night, so all the floorings been ripped up... erm yeah!

Lovely times. 

Other than that though, beanies kicks are getting more frequent and have felt him on the outside a few times! Heartbeat sounds lovely on the doppler tho he does like to run away! xx


----------



## Carley22

well i popped on here because i thought my ears were burning. Yes i am/can do the badges and hopefully angie will do the list so that i know who to do them for. it'll be a case of me emailing them to you and you can print them off and wear them proudly!!! Then we can randomly stop people we know and say hi - which should be easier now we've seen pics on facebook!! Think we are trying for people to go on the friday as it potentially could be the quietest day (we can hope eh!!) i've already booked my hotel for the night before so im all refreshed and tickets will be here before hand apparently!!

Excited!!


ooo carboot does sound good but we've only got a brand new tv and chinchillas for sale - i dont think they'd go at a carboot lol..... well done on doing so well though!

Brownsie, have a fab holiday and dont come back too tanned or we wont speak to you anymore!!! 

It has just taken 1 hour of running around the garden in my dressing gown trying to catch the rabbit to put him back in his hutch bless him!!! hes getting good at dodging!!


----------



## Asher

Sorry to hear you're bleeding again Amy, I hope you get some respite from everything soon. Good news to hear about beanie's activity levels and heartbeat though!! I think I've felt my little one from the outside once or twice, but I had convinced myself it was too early. But you've cheered me up there now!

We too are missing floor in our downstairs loo, our new saniflo unit leaked. Grrr, and snap!


----------



## x-amy-x

i did a thread in the forum meets bit about the baby show on the fri.. will bump it up.. didnt get much response xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I saw that one Amy but wasn't sure if it was the main one x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Dh can't do the Friday :(


----------



## x-amy-x

dont bring him, im not taking mine :lol:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww I feel bad. He wants to come and I would love to him have with me. Are you all heading back the same day or staying over on the Friday night?


----------



## x-amy-x

Will head back same day. Cant afford to stay over.

DH wont be very interested in all the baby stuff, he never is although he was going to come with me on the Sat. I just prefer to go on the least busy of the 3 days xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ohhh booo we can't go on the Friday as we will be working and I can't take holiday as a temp so if we go it'll have to be Saturday :cry:


----------



## Carley22

awww thats a shame F&C and Emzy....


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Thought I would upload my scan pics....

https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/12weeksand5days.jpg
12 weeks and 5 days

https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/IMG_1866.jpg
14 weeks and 6 days

Hope everyone is enjoying their easter break - I am dreading going back to work on tuesday !!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Gutted that I'll miss out.

Lovely scan pic Laura! x


----------



## AngelzTears

May I be added to the list? I'm having a baby girl on September 3rd. :D


----------



## Asher

Gorgeous pics Laura!

And congrats Angelztears.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi AngelzTears! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Little A, did I read right that you want to find out the sex of your baby? I thought you were on team yellow? x


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, gorgeous Laura! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

I do want to find out, but I only want to know if its a girl! If its a boy I can wait untill the birth! lol

We wont be finding out for sure anyway. Our hospital wont tell us and I wont pay for a private scan.

But regardless of sex this is a much a wanted baby and will be loved to death!!! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh yes I remember you saying. Well maybe it'll be obvious in the scan pics. If you want extra help you could upload them to the In Gender website. x


----------



## LittleAurora

Yea at the 20 week scan we are going to ask for pics of the bits and try nd work it out from there, then ill submit it to for the BnB public opinion! lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning ladies, just a quick question...
I feel what feels like kicks to the right of my tummy, but always in the same place. They don't feel like bubbles or anything, just prodding!!! This is my second and so I feel a bit dumb for asking! Can baby kick in the same place? I'm 19 weeks tomorrow and this has been happening for a few days. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooohh can't wait Aurora! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mine tend to be in the same place Teeny x


----------



## LittleAurora

Baby can hear you at this stage and may also prefer a certain spot in the womb


----------



## Sayuri

morning ladies!! im terrible I really NEED up keep up with all of you! so much changing!

@teeny My kicks are usually all over the place! I am lying down at the mo and bub is really moving around! There is a place bub likes to be and it quite uncomfortable as its pretty close to my bladder! I dont mind as long as bub is alright:cloud9:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all, (just about morning)

Got splitting headache, and have done for a while, I think it is because I have a house full of children high on Easter eggs!!

Hello AngelzTears :hugs:

Well just trying to get to grips with things here, I have done the Birmingham baby show b4, ages ago, and i went with a friend and our babies, but it was pretty busy, (sat) and i think going pregnant is better, no buggy/pram/baby to negotiate round the day!
Hope everyone going has a great time!

Last boot sale i tried to do dh injured his back b4 we did it and it never healed, so everything went back up to the attic and i have a bulging attic, I think i will have to donate it to free cycle, I use the bags charity's leave to get rid of old clothing but the other stuff I really need to sort through, my pregnancy is an excuse not to clear it out really because dh can't help at all, so it gets left, the only stuff i will be going through is baby things! 

Have you all joined as many baby clubs as you can? there are some freebies to be had! Sainsburys, Tesco and Boots are worth a look! Bounty if you have not already, I love all the little bits you get! 
Not looked at Asda, they may do one! I know they do baby weeks where their baby stuff is on promotion, i expect it says more online about them! 

Back soon, 

Happy Monday! xx


----------



## Carley22

mornin ladies - got terrible stretchy pains today....


----------



## Carley22

oh and just a quickie is there anyone out there that is 17+ weeks and still not had any movement, am i normal?


----------



## x-amy-x

I think its very normal not to feel movement that early when its your 1st hun xx


----------



## Asher

Hiya all!! 

Well I am goosed!! We decided to take the kids out for the day on the train. OMG it was so tiring! The dogs need walking yet too! But we had a fab day and the kids loved it. 

Some great news today too! Just before we went out, I did my usual ebay search for the replacement travel system I am after, and found one within 5 miles AND only 11 months old, don't know how it has escaped my radar so far! Anyway, I bid on it and then kept tabs on it via my phone whilst we were out, and I won it for £185 which is less than I had thought it would be! And no petrol money to fork out as it's really local!! Hopefully I will be able to collect it after walking the dogs and then I can set to washing the covers and stuff and get it stored away!! Woo hoo!! :)


----------



## x-amy-x

which one did you get asher? x


----------



## Asher

I got my Jane Slalom Pro with matrix cup car set to replace my really old one!! The bonus is that I just called the guy to arrange collection and he is bringing it to me to save me lifting it!! How good is that? I am really really pleased. In fact I may even post pics ha ha. Can you tell I don't get out much!? x


----------



## Drazic<3

Nice one Asher!

I wish she would properly kick me. I feel little bits but they can be few and far between. Some days nothing much at all. I can't wait for the proper kicks so OH can feel them. Carley, it's totally normal hun not to feel bubs until 22 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Just wait til your belly is moving about all over hun :D its like an alien inside you..

Caitlyn bump

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll295/amy_tea/th_Video-0003.jpg


----------



## Carley22

wow how big was she?


----------



## x-amy-x

7lb 2.. that was the day before i had her... dont believe em when they say movement slows down before labour


----------



## becs0375

Hey gorgeous ladies xxxx

Hope we are all ok xxx I had a massive row with my sister this morning and its given me a bad head all day, to top it all I then hit my cheek bone on the car door!! Just gonna write today off me thinks!! I hate arguments but my sister and bro in law are always sniping at each other and rowing in front of the kids, this morning I just snapped. They just don't appreciate what they have, my bro in law works long days to give my sister a good life and still she is never happy. So I told her either sort it out or split up, the whole family have had enough! I have upset my Mum and that wasn't my intention. I guess it will all blow over!!!

Hope you have all had a good day!! I think bubba must like laying on a nerve as I get shooting pains right from my foo into my lower back, it only lasts a few seconds but I am stooped over with the pain!! Little bugger!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Carly, I am 17 weeks on Wednesday and I've had the odd twinge but nothing I can definitively say is the baby. In fact, I've been getting a bit worried about it, especially as I don't have a doppler to check that everything is okay. According to my books it is quite normal not to feel anything until 20 weeks or so especially if it's your first. But, I know that isn't any consolation when other people are talking about kicks and movements and you feel left out. Hopefully it will happen for us soon x


----------



## Drazic<3

Amy! That looks mental! Thanks for sharing :)

Becs :hugs: hun. Hope everything is all resolved soon :hugs:

Carley and MrsJ08, please don't panic. I am nearly three weeks further on and I only feel her every now and again. It's literally the last few days I think I might possibly have had a kick or two (still not certain it's not wind!) and some days I feel her a little then I don't feel her an entire day when she is busy growing. It's totally normal to not feel your first properly until after 20 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Zo23

Carley22 said:


> oh and just a quickie is there anyone out there that is 17+ weeks and still not had any movement, am i normal?

Me! I haven't FELT my baby move...but I know that it is because when I listened to the heartbeat at the Dr.s last week, we could hear the baby moving. So you are totally normal.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Afternoon ladies, I have just spent a lovely afternoon at the seaside in Folkstone with the boys and the dog!!! We all had a lovely time and I had the nicest double choc chip ice cream ever!!!  Oh, and it was the dog's b'day today- she is 1 today!!!

We then took a trip to the in-laws who gave us a lovely 'baby's first years book' and the £260 we paid for our travel system....today was a very good day.

I have just popped the chicken in the oven for our roast dinner and i am really looking forward to stuffing, yorkshire puds, veg, parsnips and roast potatoes...Yum Yum Yum!!! I might even finish off my easter egg later!!!!

So, I have had a really lovely day and I am very happy. xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh wow, thanks so much for posting your bump up Amy, it is amazing, I have had 4 and still it amazes me to see a moving bump!
You just see a bump and I don't think people realise just how wriggly they get, that is fab taking a video, I am so going to do that this time! 
I remember how they are all different, dd used to push up into my hand if i rubbed, my other dd used to kick and seemed to get stroppy about it! 
Mine never slowed b4 labour either, if anything seemed to know they were on there way!:hugs:


becs0375, one of those 'should have gone back to bed days' I get those!:dohh: I think we are so much less tolorant of everything when we are pregnant, plus smacking your face with the car door couldn't have helped! Hope your sister gets her act together! :hugs:

Asher, door to door service is really good, its nice when people are so thoughtful!! :hugs:

Carley, I was expecting to feel bubs much sooner because its my 5th baby but nothing that can't just be put down to wind! I can't remember b4 when it was i felt first movements, I think i have mistaken it b4, it will take you by surprise when you feel something! :hugs:

Teeny weeny, Happy birthday to the dog, and sounds like a brilliant day, we have had our roast, it was lovely, and although the oven has packed up it did cook the roast first!! And I watched the guy fix it last time so have already taken the broken piece out to replace tomorrow, saved myself the £50 i got charged for the guy to look at it, best not sound to pleased with myself til i get it working again!! x

23 days til 20 week scan and counting, can't wait, going to have a huge sort of my baby things once i have had the scan, b4 i get too big to get in the attic and get it down, there is a fine line between too early, I don't want to trip over the pram for weeks, I also get quite emotional when i see the baby car seat, something about it just says bringing baby home to me and I get all teary, i am such a wimp at the moment, I am crying at anything!!!:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amy that video is mental! I was having a lovely day until I decided to try and get a nursing bra in my size. Now I feel like crying as no where does them.. I'm too small. Going to just get a standard non-wired job and then hope I grow by the time I need a nursing bra. Stupid shops. Stupid bras. Stupid boobs. Grr.


----------



## LittleAurora

I am having a real thing for porky pear ice lollies!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Fish&Chips said:


> Amy that video is mental! I was having a lovely day until I decided to try and get a nursing bra in my size. Now I feel like crying as no where does them.. I'm too small. Going to just get a standard non-wired job and then hope I grow by the time I need a nursing bra. Stupid shops. Stupid bras. Stupid boobs. Grr.

Your boobs will get bigger so perhaps wait a bit longer b4 ordering a nursing bra, I am usually an a, but at moment about a c and do grow even more!! (so does the rest of me so having cleavage kind of gets unnoticed!!)
Also have you tried figleaves.com I got a few nursing bras from there, may be worth a look, I gave up in mothercare and ended up online which i didn't want to do for bras, but they were great! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Fishy hun, I am sure you are gorgeous! Your puppies are only going to get bigger, and probably stay so after birth! Don't you worry missus :)

I had a low point today. I decided I was fed up of looking like a bear and decided to shave in the shower. I did most of it but I couldn't see the sides of my foof over my belly, so I had to ask OH for help! He took it very seriously and said it was weirdly sexy. I married a perv :rofl: - He said he will help everytime now :D


----------



## x-amy-x

:sick: no way would i let my man anywhere near me with a razor.. no feckin way haha


----------



## Drazic<3

I know it's :sick: - but I didn't want to have a half shaved foof if I have to get it out for the midwife. :rofl: I was a little bit afraid I would lose something crucial :rofl:

EDIT - Amy, I was going to text you earlier, but I have lost my fooking phone. It's somewhere in my house :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. I've gone from a 34AA to a 36A which is rubbish. FX they grow more! x


----------



## Asher

Drazic how funny, you make me laugh with your "foof"!!! DH had to help with mine both of the last two times, and yep he liked it too. Weird these blokes!!

Well my pram arrived, and I love it! It's immaculate! I can't wait to do my first bit of baby washing even though it doesn't need it!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Yay for the pram and yay for me not being some lonely weirdo in having hubby help! :rofl:


----------



## LittleAurora

fishy...I was a 36B before I got preggers with my 1st and I grew to a DD and thats were they stayed untill last year when they went down to a D, they have gone up now with this pregnancy, back to a DD


----------



## x-amy-x

lol katie! Find your phone i get lonely haha

im just listing some stuff on ebay trying to clear the spare room! Carley will have your stuff weighed out tonight... sending you a pic of the wall art xx


----------



## becs0375

Haha Draic, I got Ian to help me!!!! I have been feeling like a hairy ape so finally got the razor out, it was new and now its blunt LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

im a pro at doing my own bits :smug:


----------



## Drazic<3

:rofl: It really is a one razor a time job now :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

I just wish I wasn't such a lazy moo, but I can't be fussed with it!!! I am keeping baby warm LMAO!!! Its own fuzzy blanket!!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

eww god no, i cant have a hairy mary


----------



## becs0375

I can let it get so far then it has to get a good mow!!!!! I cannot go au naturelle!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

rofl dont lett it grow too long you'll have to get scissors on it first :lol:


----------



## becs0375

or the clippers lol!!!!!


----------



## Asher

Oooh trimming is essential if it grows past fuzz into field!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Amy - I have just been watching your video. That is completely crazy, I've never seen anything like it. I remember feeling my friends bump about two weeks before she was due and she told me to press down. The pressure was met with the clear outline of a little foot and toes pushing me back. That's about the freakiest bump moment I've had. It's so strange to think that I'll be experiencing that myself. I still can't get my head around the fact I'm pregnant. Sometimes when I go to Mothercare, I feel a bit guilty as if I've got no right to be there. Then I remember it's ok because I'm having my own baby. I don't think it's really going to hit me until I start feeling lot's of movement. Even when I look at my scan pictures it feels quite surreal, like they are not mine. I felt quite relaxed after my last scan but as it was 5 weeks ago now I am back into worry mode thinking that something might have gone wrong and I don't know. DH won't let me buy a Doppler because he thinks I'm too anxious as it is and it will only make me worse. I suspect he is right but I'd like the reassurance that all is ok.

I hope everyone has enjoyed their Easter weekend? I have managed to eat two Lindt Gold Bunny's and 2 little Lindt eggs since yesterday morning. For good measure I have just polished off a bowl of Ben & Jerrys Caramel Chew Chew Ice Cream..... Feel like a total pig now. Lol! I've got 1 Gold Bunny left - I'll have to see how long I can make it last.....

x


----------



## Carley22

yey to the easter eggs AND to all of the dirty hairy muff talk!!! Im managing on my own but asked the OH if he would help when i need it and he grimaced, i think after your lot enjoying themselves so much he would be ok with it now but just incase i did ask my best mate and she would do it if needs be!!! 

thanks for all of the reassurance on the non moving baby, thankfully i do have a doppler so can listen every now and again, Mrs Jo8 come round and use mine ill pop the kettle on!! 

Wow amy i didnt realise that was a video until now thats sooooo amazing what an active bump.....


----------



## babythinkpink

:rofl: hairy Mary!!! 

I have no choice but to leave mine well alone, allergic to everything, it is a very sensitive area for me! I can shave under arms, usually, sometimes the skin reacts but anywhere else is a no, no!!
Was waxed once and i blistered up like crazy, it was awful!!

I had a friend who said she could plait hers, now that must take some doing, and some growing!!! I am not at plaiting length by any means!!:haha:


----------



## Carley22

babythinkpink said:


> :rofl: hairy Mary!!!
> 
> I have no choice but to leave mine well alone, allergic to everything, it is a very sensitive area for me! I can shave under arms, usually, sometimes the skin reacts but anywhere else is a no, no!!
> Was waxed once and i blistered up like crazy, it was awful!!
> 
> I had a friend who said she could plait hers, now that must take some doing, and some growing!!! I am not at plaiting length by any means!!:haha:

oh no thats just too much... what a mental picture!!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Carley22 said:


> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: hairy Mary!!!
> 
> I have no choice but to leave mine well alone, allergic to everything, it is a very sensitive area for me! I can shave under arms, usually, sometimes the skin reacts but anywhere else is a no, no!!
> Was waxed once and i blistered up like crazy, it was awful!!
> 
> I had a friend who said she could plait hers, now that must take some doing, and some growing!!! I am not at plaiting length by any means!!:haha:
> 
> oh no thats just too much... what a mental picture!!!!Click to expand...

I know, she told me years ago so the fact i still remember now, perhaps it did scar me!!:haha:


----------



## Carley22

babythinkpink said:


> Carley22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babythinkpink said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: hairy Mary!!!
> 
> I have no choice but to leave mine well alone, allergic to everything, it is a very sensitive area for me! I can shave under arms, usually, sometimes the skin reacts but anywhere else is a no, no!!
> Was waxed once and i blistered up like crazy, it was awful!!
> 
> I had a friend who said she could plait hers, now that must take some doing, and some growing!!! I am not at plaiting length by any means!!:haha:
> 
> oh no thats just too much... what a mental picture!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know, she told me years ago so the fact i still remember now, perhaps it did scar me!!:haha:Click to expand...

for life!!!


----------



## Asher

Morning ladies hope we are all okay this morning. I am out for a trip to the Trafford Centre with my mum and the kids for the day. I need patience in buckets which I haven't got!! 

I am just finishing off reassembling the car seat and pram after I washed all the covers, it looks fab!

Have a good day everyone! :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

With all this talk of hairy mummas I will be off to shave my legs as I look like a wooly mammoth! It could take a while!!

I have just realised I'm 19 weeks today!!! I'm just thinking this time next week I'll be halfway there...a bit scary really!! 

Only 2 weeks and 2 days until I get to see my little man again..and get the gender checked as my OH is worried they got it wrong....I was sleep talking the other night....
* Apparantly I woke up in the middle of the night smiling, OH asked why I was so happy....my reply was "We're having a baby and it's a girl!", he was like NO...it's a boy. I said " *NO* its a girl (very seriously)" and went back to sleep with a smile on my face!!!!

He has now asked me if they ever get it wrong!! We won't tell the sonographer the sex and see if she says the same thing. I'll be buggered if he's not a boy!!! :haha:

I'm going to try and rid myself of these disgusting hairy legs and take my son out to play. Hope you all have a good day ladies. xx


----------



## SisterRose

Haha, you've terrified your husband with that dream Teeny Weeny!
my oh is worried that they got the gender wrong with our baby too, so we're going to do the same thing and keep quiet about having a gender scan at the next nhs one. 
I'm also obsessively looking at the "toilet shot" from our last scan hours a day trying to make out if there's any boy bits there or not :D

Happy 19 weeks!


----------



## Carley22

wow 19 weeks already!!! im 17 weeks today woop woop!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies - wow!!! It's just taken me FOREVER to catch up and add you all on F/book - hopefully i've got everyone now and haven't sent requests out to a zillion randomers... 

Congratulations on all the gender news since I last read - yey! Team pink is def looking strong. 

19 weeks already ladies - that's fab. I've got my 20 week scan on 26th - only 20 days to go :) 

So glad to hear most of you have had a good easter; mine has been a mixed bag. I tried to come off my antidepressants and... well... let's just say that it didn't work very well. I was fine for the first few days and then I crashed and spent most of Sunday crying and saying that I didn't want the baby or OH. I felt exactly the same when I had post-natal depression with Emma 4 years ago, and haven't felt like it since. It was so strange - to go from being 'normal' and so, so happy about bubs to being so low. I want this baby more than anything; it wasn't great. I took my tablets again straight away sunday and yesterday I went to the coast, had a great day, and was completely fine again. I'm going to tell my consultant about it, not sure what I can do now. 

Amy - so sorry to hear about your bleeding again - Fx it's nothing to worry about. Are you on your antibiotics now? I'm on them at the moment for a UTI - great stuff. 

xXx


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping in to say hello,

Asher, with you on needing buckets of patients, I find my mil is driving me a little bonkers right now, she is a bit deaf and i am either repeating myself constantly or she just says yes when I know she hasn't a clue what i am talking about! The kids think its funny!

Teeny Weeny, funny how dreams are, i always dream the opposite of what i have, I dreamt years ago I had a girl and had a boy, but the dream came true years later, the actual same thing happened that had happened in the dream, spooky!
Good luck in getting your extra winter insulation off your legs, you may be a bit cold for a few days!!
Happy 19 weeks xx

Carley Happy 17 weeks xx

22 days til 20 week scan and counting! 

Have a great day everyone, off to try and get the part for the broken cooker today, hoping i can get the new bit back in without blowing up the cooker!

:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

I dream almost every night that I'm carrying a daughter. Its just wishful thinking from me at this stage cause i dont know either way!


----------



## x-amy-x

Yep on antibiotics...the joys LOL

Got my scan 2 weeks today!

Its soon coming round, i'm really looking forward to seeing my boy again! And seeing the consultant for what i hope will be a reassuring chat!

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## LittleAurora

go on girls.... Ask me anything https://formspring.me/AuroraLucky13 

have a go :)


----------



## MamaBird

Gosh! I still can't believe most of you ladies know the gender already! I can't wait for my 20 week scan!! 10 days and counting! I booked it over a month ago so it feels like I have been waiting for ages!!

I have had a dream that we were having a little girl...but since getting pregnant, DH and I keep refering to Bean as "he". so who knows!??

Anyway, like most people I'm sad to go back to work today...why can't every week have a long weekend!? I wish!

Take Care ladies!

Oh...by the way...for those of you who aren't on Facebook....you'll be happy to know that I have finally caved and rented a doppler! I never thought I would...but this one is $29.99CAD per month so not bad at all...I'm supposed to get it this week!! Now I better not have troublr finding Beans' hb or else I'll panic!

xo


----------



## elmaxie

I just asked a very boring question LittleA.

Well not much going on here. Sickness gone. UTI gone (I hope!) 7 days until 20 weeks scan and hoping baby cooperates and shows us their bits!

I did the wedding ring on thread test and it was boy everytime...I am still going with girl but then I have never been good at guessing genders lol

Better head off and watch some tv...:haha:

Emma.xx


----------



## Shwhattam+1

Hey MamaBird...just wondering where in Ontario you are? Not many of us 'Canucks' on this board. I'm in Toronto.:flower:

I was also going to rent a doppler but they didn't have any on hand at the time. Being impatient I decided to purchase a HiBebe Doppler online from the States. I figure I can use it for the rest of my pregnancy and then sell it on Craigslist to recoup some of the cost.:thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

Shwhattam+1 said:


> Hey MamaBird...just wondering where in Ontario you are? Not many of us 'Canucks' on this board. I'm in Toronto.:flower:
> 
> I was also going to rent a doppler but they didn't have any on hand at the time. Being impatient I decided to purchase a HiBebe Doppler online from the States. I figure I can use it for the rest of my pregnancy and then sell it on Craigslist to recoup some of the cost.:thumbup:

Wow!! A fellow Canadian! You're right...we are few and far between! I live about 4 hours north of Toronto in a city called North Bay. Ever heard of it?


----------



## MrsJ08

Optical - tell me to mind my own business if you like, I won't be offended. But. is the doctor not managing you coming off your tablets? In my experience you need to be essentially weaned off them over a period of weeks (in the same way they take a week or two to work properly). If you stop taking them abruptly they tend to cause a crash because your chemical levels drop far too dramatically. Have you had any complimentary therapy such as counselling or CBT (Cognitive Behavioural Therapy)? I appreciate that access to resources varies dramatically around the country but you can always contact MIND for advice if you are concerned about being on tablets while pregnant. Take care of yourself and PM me if you ever want to talk x


----------



## Shwhattam+1

Yes, I have heard of North Bay...but never been there!


----------



## Drazic<3

Opticillus, good luck hun. Mrsj08 is right, I am surprised they are not doing it progressively too. I have been reffered to a pregnancy psychiatrist. Might be an idea if things are getting on top of you? :hugs: 

Teeny Weeny, we are due the same day. Why have I not noticed that until now?! :)

I found out why the baby was really quiet on the doppler, I haven't grown, the baby isn't hiding - it needed new batteries. :rofl: - all that bloody stress! :dohh:


----------



## Emzywemzy

opticalillus5 said:


> Morning ladies - wow!!! It's just taken me FOREVER to catch up and add you all on F/book - hopefully i've got everyone now and haven't sent requests out to a zillion randomers...
> 
> Congratulations on all the gender news since I last read - yey! Team pink is def looking strong.
> 
> 19 weeks already ladies - that's fab. I've got my 20 week scan on 26th - only 20 days to go :)
> 
> So glad to hear most of you have had a good easter; mine has been a mixed bag. I tried to come off my antidepressants and... well... let's just say that it didn't work very well. I was fine for the first few days and then I crashed and spent most of Sunday crying and saying that I didn't want the baby or OH. I felt exactly the same when I had post-natal depression with Emma 4 years ago, and haven't felt like it since. It was so strange - to go from being 'normal' and so, so happy about bubs to being so low. I want this baby more than anything; it wasn't great. I took my tablets again straight away sunday and yesterday I went to the coast, had a great day, and was completely fine again. I'm going to tell my consultant about it, not sure what I can do now.
> 
> Amy - so sorry to hear about your bleeding again - Fx it's nothing to worry about. Are you on your antibiotics now? I'm on them at the moment for a UTI - great stuff.
> 
> xXx

Hi Hun

I can totally sympathise with the coming off antidepressants thing. I was on Citalopram a few years back and came off them in 2006. I had to 'wean' off them so went from 20mg, to 10mg, to 5mg- literally cutting them in half towards the end! Then I took one every 2 days, then every 3 days, etc til I finally stopped taking them. I had a terrible time coming off them and felt like a crazy woman, screaming and crying for about 2 weeks and I had a HORRENDOUS headache and the shakes for 2 weeks too. But eventually it wore off and I was fine. I didn't like being on them in the first place as they made me unable to emote... I felt like a potato!!... but they were what I needed at the time I guess. Are you trying to wean off? I think if you stop taking them all of a sudden your body goes into shock, especially if you are on a high dose and/or have been taking them for a while- called discontinuation or something. Maybe have a chat with your doc about weaning off onto a lower dose for a week or two, then very slowly weaning off them? xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Girlies

Hope you are all ok today. I had my first day at my new job today and although I am absolutely shattered I really enjoyed it! My job will be to organise and minute child protection 'conferences' which are basically meetings about children that need protection that involve the police, midwives, health visitors, schools, etc, parents and sometimes the children themselves. I got to attend a meeting today and it was really interesting, although it is very hard to hear what some poor children go through and the way some parents treat their children. However it is really nice to see social workers, etc who really really care about the children. The team I'm working with seem really nice and they're breaking me in gently as I'm shaddowing someone this week which is good as there is so much to remember! During the meeting this afternoon, I could barely concentrate though as baby was moving around so much! It was the most she has ever moved around and it was as if she was doing somersaults for 2 hours! I'd better get used to it as I can't be losing concentration when I'm meant to be taking minutes lol xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blimen hec Optical you poor thing. Hope you are feeling better now hun. And thanks for adding me on Facebook! 

Mamabird, I am the same. I keep dreaming it's a girl but referring to it as a boy. I'll find out tomorrow though..

So place your bets! Is Fishy a boy or girl??

xx


----------



## becs0375

Evening all!!!

Had a lovely day out, weather has been gorgeous, got up to 18!! We took the dog to High Lodge, its a forest place full of outdoor things!! Was lovely, had a picnic!! Then came home and completely gutted the garden and potted up my plants, finally sat down about 6.45pm!! I have just had a shower and now relaxing!! Bloody shattered I is!!!


----------



## LauraLy

Hello Again!

Had my 16 week check up (yep- I'm 16+6- but switched mid wives so it took a little longer to get an appt) with my mid wife today! :cloud9: It was very lovely! Got to hear the little peanuts heartbeat again- 148! We could hear the little nut wriggling around and kicking! As she was listening to the heart beat...she announced "148-well congrats on the BOY!" My DH eyes got as BIG as quarters and I think his chin hit the table- hahahaha! He looked at me grinning ear to ear. The mid wife had to reassure him that she was joking- and merely referring to the old wives tale that boys have lower heart beats than girls. DH said he knew that...but I really think she got his hopes up! :haha: So we booked our next visit with our mid wife...and our 20 week scan! 4 weeks and 1 day ( I will be exactly 21 weeks at the appt!!!) until we get to find out if Baby Blanchfield is a girl or a boy! :happydance: Geesh...that seems soooo far away! :dohh:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish and Chips I still stick by boy!! I will eagerly be awaiting the news tomorrow- what time is your appt?

Tonight I have a date with the ironing as I have so much uni work to do the rest of the week and 3 exams coming up for the end of this month through to next month! :-( No rest for the wicked I guess!! I had to take a break to de-head a pint of prawns for my son as he was adamant he wanted the shelled ones...i forgot he didn't know how to peel them himself!!! lol

Enjoyed the weather at my sisters today too and little one got to play with his favourite cousin so he is happy. 

Hope you all enjoyed a good day. xx


----------



## Carley22

Wow you chatty lot!! F&C good luck with the scan tomorrow im guessing girl.....

I also had my mw apt today and i swear she doesnt like me much!! lol although i am a bit overwhelming, she was asking me when i was due so that she could work out how far along i was so i interrupted and said i was 17 weeks today. she then got the doppler out and i told her that the hb was 154 and she was asking how i know this and i told her that we already had a doppler and she got funny with me like id taken the joy of it all away from her then she spent 15 mins trying to find the hb so i prompted that she should go down an inch and she did and there it was which i think peed her off a bit. OH WELL. 

i dont see the point in going to the midwife all the time if i know all is well. does anyone else feel the same? it was a bit of a waste of time.... 

So after that i went out with MIL to mothercare and bought lots of cute little bits and xamyx we have decided to go with the theme of that rug you have so im very excited now i can start to plan bits yey!! so am going to see my mum tomorrow with the colour theme and she is going to make some crib bumpers, bedding and drapes yey.... its all very exciting. 

now im at home with my OH and MIL watching family guy LOL....


----------



## Carley22

Wow you chatty lot!! F&C good luck with the scan tomorrow im guessing girl.....

I also had my mw apt today and i swear she doesnt like me much!! lol although i am a bit overwhelming, she was asking me when i was due so that she could work out how far along i was so i interrupted and said i was 17 weeks today. she then got the doppler out and i told her that the hb was 154 and she was asking how i know this and i told her that we already had a doppler and she got funny with me like id taken the joy of it all away from her then she spent 15 mins trying to find the hb so i prompted that she should go down an inch and she did and there it was which i think peed her off a bit. OH WELL. 

i dont see the point in going to the midwife all the time if i know all is well. does anyone else feel the same? it was a bit of a waste of time.... 

So after that i went out with MIL to mothercare and bought lots of cute little bits and xamyx we have decided to go with the theme of that rug you have so im very excited now i can start to plan bits yey!! so am going to see my mum tomorrow with the colour theme and she is going to make some crib bumpers, bedding and drapes yey.... its all very exciting. 

now im at home with my OH and MIL watching family guy LOL....


----------



## Drazic<3

Fish, I reckon boy too!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks! It's at 1.30pm GMT so I'll let you ladies know asap. I'm SOOOOOOOO excited!!! x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Ladies, I know you have all done this but on facebook I am Tina Simpson (photo of me and my son face to face). Can someone please add me and then i can work my way through adding everyone! I would love some bnb buddies on there, but as yet I haven't announced I'm pregnant just to let you know. 

Thank you in advance. xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Fish and Chips, placing my bets....boy.


Carley, 
I feel a bit like that with midwife's my midwife i have to see Thurs, and i don't think she will be very pleased, she said i would need a blood test at 28 weeks bc my mum is diabetic, so i said she is only type 2 diabetic because she is obese and that is environmental not passed on, but she insisted, anyway i got a referal letter from the hospital and when i saw the doctor i questioned it, and he said exactly the same as me, that type 2 meant i would not need testing unless they saw sugar in my urine, so they have amended my notes and said not to do the blood tests, now my midwife seemed set on me having them, so i hope she doesn't look too closely at my notes!! Actually i have also had to scribble over my notes as she got loads of stuff wrong, i mean stuff like she put i was a smoker, and we discussed i didn't smoke, so what she was listening to i don't know, sure wasn't me!':haha:

Big waves and hello to everyone else, not being anti social but need to get myself and dd to bed, I keep saying early night and not getting them! 


:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

this pregnancy is making me ohhh so attractive :lol:

My skin is dry as hell and flaky with the exception of on my chest, where i could do dot to dot on my spot :dohh:


----------



## jessmckeiver

Hiya Im new to the site and stil trying to get my head round it. 
Congratulations mummys to be!
Im due 25th :) xx


----------



## Carley22

babythinkpink said:


> Fish and Chips, placing my bets....boy.
> 
> 
> Carley,
> I feel a bit like that with midwife's my midwife i have to see Thurs, and i don't think she will be very pleased, she said i would need a blood test at 28 weeks bc my mum is diabetic, so i said she is only type 2 diabetic because she is obese and that is environmental not passed on, but she insisted, anyway i got a referal letter from the hospital and when i saw the doctor i questioned it, and he said exactly the same as me, that type 2 meant i would not need testing unless they saw sugar in my urine, so they have amended my notes and said not to do the blood tests, now my midwife seemed set on me having them, so i hope she doesn't look too closely at my notes!! Actually i have also had to scribble over my notes as she got loads of stuff wrong, i mean stuff like she put i was a smoker, and we discussed i didn't smoke, so what she was listening to i don't know, sure wasn't me!':haha:
> 
> Big waves and hello to everyone else, not being anti social but need to get myself and dd to bed, I keep saying early night and not getting them!
> 
> 
> :hugs:

yeah she put smoker on mine aswell even though we had a long conversation about how easy i found it to quit when i fell preggers.... some people just dont listen!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

A warm welcome Jessmckeiver!!

My widwife put me down as 5 ft 2...... i'm actually 5ft 6 (I made people measure me at work with tape measure as sure I was 5'6). I think they get bored booking in people and make up information to make it more interesting lol

I gave up smoking when I got my BFP, giving up was the easiest thing I laugh at all the years I struggled to give up, I should have just got my self pregnant!!

Amy - have you tried Bio Oil for your dry skin? I find it really helps me at the mo (on the expensive side though), cheaper option to try is The Body Shop Shea Whip body lotion... works a treat xx


----------



## SisterRose

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100321_42.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_28.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_10.jpg

I see a difference today! :happydance:

And for some reason the midwife also wrote on my notes that I smoke, even though I haven't had one cigarette since I found out I was pregnant and I told her that! weird midwifes :haha:


----------



## MamaBird

Ann, I'm betting that little Fishy is a little girly!!!
i can't wait to find out!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck at your scan today F&C. xx


----------



## Choc1985

hi girls how are we all?

iv got a really bad cough 2 the point i cant sleep !!!!! im off to the doctors 2day. i went to the emergancy doctor with it on sunday who said i couldnt have antibiotics cos im pregnant but as the pain in my chest is gettin worsr im goin to c my gp 2day 

goodluck to all havin scans today 

iv added a few of you on facebook i hope you dont mind ????

iv been feelin bumpy flutterin but havent felt anything for a few days but lst night i felt like lil poping sesations in my tummy wonder if it was bumpy im unsure ????

well i hope you all have a good day hope it stays dry iv got loads of washin 2 peg out lol 

xxx


----------



## Asher

Wow, some catching up to do for me this morning!! 

Good luck for your scan today Ann! I think girl fishy! Will be thinking of you this afternoon!

Great pics Bekklez! I can see a difference too!

Lots of exciting stuff going on! So many scans coming up now!! Mine is 3 weeks today, and to say I am wishing the days away is an understatement!

Well, after so many manic days, I am having a not so mad day today. The boys are just in joggers and hoodies. I am going to do a bit of cleaning, go shopping and then this afternoon do some baking! A dog walk later and then that will be me done! I just hope the kids don't fight quite so much today! :growlmad:


----------



## LittleAurora

my sister is home from uni this week for a visit so we are going shopping with mum. A nice girly day!! Im looking forward to it!

Fishy...I think boy! good luck...looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Morning all,

Chilled out day today, well that is the plan anyway!

It seems midwives just don't listen then! Mine looked like she was listening and making notes but perhaps she was just playing noughts and crosses with herself!! Honestly the stuff she messed up was mad, I looked through with dh, we had a chuckle over the mistakes!

F&C good luck today, still sticking to the boy bump, looking forward to pics, can't wait for mine, 21 days and counting!!

Bekklez, Lovely bump, you are a very similar shape to me! Defo see the difference xx

Hello and welcome to Jessmckeiver, it will keep you busy keeping up here! xx

Jellycat, love that you checked your height, I mean that was quite a difference, like you say perhaps its more fun to make it all up!xx

Amy, know the feeling, I am either dry or spotty, I am usually neither!xx

Choc, hope your feeling better soon, remember having flu with one of mine at 6 months pregnant, all i could have was paracetamol and honey and lemon, i thought i would cough and the baby would pop out, it is horrible straining all your muscles :-( hope the docs can do something xx

Asher, wishing you non squabbling kids today xx

LittleAurora, Enjoy your girly day xx

Off to see if i can add Teeny Weeny to my fb and go from there! I have some ladies from my old forum when i had dd, we have seen our bumps, then babies and now they are all over 2! 

Got a poorly girl today, my 7yr old dd, she has tummy ache, so just not feeding her!! Hoping the others keep away from her or we will all get it!

Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Asher

I found teeny weeny on FB but now I'm losing track of who I'm friends with and who I'm yet to find!! Babythinkpink what's your name on FB?

I am having a small break between changing beds, vacumming and ironing. Might clean some windows too. Boys playing nicely for now!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Oooooo I find out the same day as you Asher !! I wasn't booked until the 5th (But I would be nearly 22w by then !) so phoned them yesterday and had it moved forward a week :winkwink:


----------



## Asher

Yay! It's not too long away now is it Laura? I keep thinking to myself 18 weeks on Saturday, which means everyday after that I will be less than a fortnight away from 20 weeks! How sad! x


----------



## babythinkpink

Asher, I pm'd you! I found Teeny Weeny too!

Still in much the same position i was earlier! Kids being quite good, one too poorly to move, one glued to cbeebies and one nagging for food, so had better move from my comfy spot!!

My scan was moved too, i was due to be seen in May and i would have been 20 weeks but because i couldn't make the late appointment (school run) they moved it forward a week, yay, which means April not May!! They said it was really busy, apparantly September is usually a busy month, it took us 9 months to get our bfp, I would have had any month!!

Really should go, my ds is now eating easter eggs, and seeing as he has decided not to take his medication today (adhd meds) he will be high enough without a sugar rush as well!!:haha:

Will keep an eye on fb! 

xx


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Asher and Babythinkpink :D

Good luck at your scan today fish&chips!


I was just wondering, could you set my gender back to noting fish&chips, i think they might have got babies gender wrong at the 16 week gender scan. The more I think about what she said and it took her so long to "figure" it out, and the legs were crossed. She didnt seem overly confident about the gender either. She only said "i think its girl, from the few quick glimpses that ive seen"
The more I look at my toilet shots from the scan the more i think it could still go either way. So I'm going to wait for a second opinion at my 20 week scan! my first preference was a boy, but i really do hope she's a girl now, kind of got excited about having a she :cry:

here's a thread i posted with some toilet shots i had, i dont think they look particularly girly but hey, im not an ultrasound expert.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ing-all-gender-scan-experts-wrong-gender.html


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Asher said:


> Yay! It's not too long away now is it Laura? I keep thinking to myself 18 weeks on Saturday, which means everyday after that I will be less than a fortnight away from 20 weeks! How sad! x


Crikey - I am 18 weeks tomorrow !! Just 2 days ahead of you Asher. Thats quite a scary thought that were so close to the halfway mark. Since I found out I was expecting the days and weeks seem to have flown by !! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi to you ladies that have found me on FB, I really need to remember real names to put to bnb names and this may prove difficult with my baby brain at the mo, so I will apologise in advance!!!

Bekklez, I saw your post about wrong gender and I hope she does turn out to be a girl...I am no expert, but there did seem to be something there (but girls can look like boys for a while with swollen genitalia). At my 20 week scan I'm not going to mention gender so that I can be 100% sure he is a boy.. At first I would have loved a girl, but now he is my little man...I'd be upset if they changed their mind on gender!!!

I am off to visit my mother in a bit and pick up my mobile phone from my sisters....hopefully they haven't looked through it!!! lol xx


----------



## stmw

good luck to everyone having scans today!! xxx


----------



## Boony

F&C i think your having a boy. Only an hour till your appointment how exciting!

I'm 15 weeks today! Yay only 10 days till we found out the gender too!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Good luck to those having scans today! 

I had a bit of a weird moment yesterday - my husband tutor's a little polish boy that lives across the road from us. The little boy (who's 9) is quite attached to my husband, they play computer games together sometimes and he comes over to keep my SD company when she is here. Yesterday afternoon he knocked on the door with two baby t-shirts and a babygro for the baby. I think he had bought them with his pocket money from a car boot sale. How sweet is that???? Anyway it felt a bit strange because the clothes were blue and for a little boy. When he was here the other day he was studying my scan pictures intently and he decided it is a boy (there is no way he can know that because the scans are from 13 weeks and there isn't a clear shot of that area) I think it's probably just wishful thinking because he wants it to be a boy but it was quite crazy (in a nice way) to receive some gender specific clothing when we haven't got a clue what the sex of the baby is! My Mum keeps referring to the baby as a boy too, and so does my Nan. My gut feeling was that it was a boy right from the beginning but the past couple of weeks I've changed my mind and think it's a girl, as does my husband. We have been firmly in camp yellow with no intention of finding out the sex, but now that some people have such a strong opinions on the matter; I'm feeling more tempted to find out at my next scan (although we wouldn't tell anyone if we did) Lol!


----------



## x-amy-x

Ive been for a massive walk and im knackered now!

Cant believe we're getting 18/19 weeks now!


----------



## BumbleBump

Hi girls, thought it was about time I said hello! I'm due 23rd Sept (my ticker is one day out, I need to get it updated!).

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## LauraLy

*HAPPY 17 WEEKS* to emzdreamgirl, Moomad,stmw ,MrsJ08!!!!:happydance:
Wow...can't believe we are 17 weeks today...time sure is flying by! 

Good luck at your scan today Ann! I'm not good at this guessing...but I will say Team BLUE! :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Hey ladies!!!

Hope F&C's scan goes well!! Looking forward to finding out!! Mine is 3 weeks today!! Can't wait!!
I can't believe I am 18 weeks today!!! Eeeeeek where is the time going??!!!!

Just waiting in the afternoon for the heating engineer to come out and sort my hot water out!! So catching up on some sky+!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Will catch up properly and post pics in a minute but..... IT'S A BOY!


----------



## becs0375

WOOHOO Congratulations F&C!!!!!!


----------



## MamaBird

ANN!!!! Another Blue Bump!!! Congrats!! YAY!!!! xox


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on your boy Fish&chips!!!


----------



## Asher

Yay a boy Fish and Chips! Brilliant news!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome jessmckeiver and BumbleBump!

Lovely pics Bekklez! I can definitely see a big difference. Yey to the bump!

Teeny.. thanks for adding me on FB! Yey to our blue bumps.

So here is our little son!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3948cropped.jpg
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3950cropped-1.jpg

The lady said my placenta is lying a little low. She said it's nothing to worry about as it's probably rise as it grows but I have to have another scan at 32 weeks.. what a shame! lol

Thanks for all your well wishes.. and I'm impressed with the guessing. Most people guessed correctly! x


----------



## lilia

Congratulations on your boy Fish&Chips :) xxx

MrsJ08 your story really made me smile, that polish boy sounds lovely , saving up his pocket money bless him :)


----------



## becs0375

They are gorgeous pics F&C!!!!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, congrats Fish! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

Congrats!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Well done on your boy fish and chips, the scan pic is lovely and clear, and i was right!!:haha:

Will have to have another look at mine see if i am so accurate with it!!

Welcome BumbleBump xx

Sorry missed a load but will be back later, just wanted to say congrats to F&C for her blue bundle!! :hugs:


----------



## Boony

congrats Fishy I was right :)


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats fishy! fab pics! :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep you were right!! Well done ladies. x


----------



## becs0375

Its so nice that people are getting to the half way point!! Its going fast!!


----------



## LauraLy

Congrats Ann! Another bundle for TEAM BLUE! And you got some great pics! They are so cute! :hugs: I hope we can get some good pics our little peanut...but that is still 4 weeks away! :dohh: Ah well...what's 4 more weeks!:wacko:


----------



## Drazic<3

Gosh, have any of you girls had round ligament pains yet? I think I had them today and I was doubled over. Felt like someone was trying to cut me in half. Made me :cry: as I thought something was wrong. Wish they would go away :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Drazic<3 said:


> Gosh, have any of you girls had round ligament pains yet? I think I had them today and I was doubled over. Felt like someone was trying to cut me in half. Made me :cry: as I thought something was wrong. Wish they would go away :(

Yep! It blimen hurts doesn't it? My ligament pains are normally in-between my legs but last night it was in my abdomen. Almost like a bad stitch.

Ooohh.. I've been meaning to say to all you ladies that haven't felt their bean yet. As you may know, I started feeling little Fishy quite early on and today I found out that my placenta is on the front wall of my uterus. Also it's quite low down. I'm guessing that's why I can feel him kick quite easily. xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

altho fishy I have heard that if your placenta is on the front its harder to feel your baby. but then if yours is low down! so who knows!! LOL


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh! Shows what I know lol!! I just assumed that as the baby is right by the front of my belly there is less in the way. Umm.. not sure then. Maybe, as you say, it's because he's low down. Apparently my placenta is touching my cervix at the moment so that does explain why I could feel him kick that! x


----------



## LittleAurora

lol...i hate when they kick your cervix its soo flipping strange!!

How do you feel now you know you are having a son?


----------



## Sayuri

Fish and Chips congratulations!!!!! happy for you a little Boy!:happydance: The pics are so detailled and really clear!

my scan is 28th April so far away!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

whats the difference between ligament pain and 'round' ligament pain? :s


----------



## Fish&Chips

LittleAurora said:


> lol...i hate when they kick your cervix its soo flipping strange!!
> 
> How do you feel now you know you are having a son?

I feel a bit strange tbh. I actually thought deep down that it would be a girl and I only really know how to look after girls. I also could only think of girl names. I feel sad for my MIL as she now has 2 boys and 2 grandsons so I would have liked her to have had a little girl in the family.

Having said all this I'm glad that our surname will get continued, that our 2nd baby when the time comes, will have a big brother and that my Dad has another boy in the family (I come from a family of girls).

I guess I've just got to get my head round it. Don't get me wrong, I'm really happy, just a bit shocked. x


----------



## Sayuri

x-amy-x said:


> whats the difference between ligament pain and 'round' ligament pain? :s

I have NO idea, I have been having achey pains quite low down in my groin I wonder if thats what the ligament pain is? I always get the hip pain thats pretty painful.


----------



## LittleAurora

I know what you mean fishy. but once he is here you will forget all about that!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Sayuri said:


> x-amy-x said:
> 
> 
> whats the difference between ligament pain and 'round' ligament pain? :s
> 
> I have NO idea, I have been having achey pains quite low down in my groin I wonder if thats what the ligament pain is? I always get the hip pain thats pretty painful.Click to expand...

I think its all the same, just some call it ligament, some call it round ligament? Just a guess?

My scan is ion 28th April also, it my ds's 10th Birthday too that day! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

:happydance: I was right!!!! I've been right twice...if only I was so good at guessing my own gender finding out I was on team blue wouldn't have been such a shock!!!!
The pics are lovely F&C...can't wait to see my little man again...15 days!!!!

xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Fish&Chips said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> lol...i hate when they kick your cervix its soo flipping strange!!
> 
> How do you feel now you know you are having a son?
> 
> I feel a bit strange tbh. I actually thought deep down that it would be a girl and I only really know how to look after girls. I also could only think of girl names. I feel sad for my MIL as she now has 2 boys and 2 grandsons so I would have liked her to have had a little girl in the family.
> 
> Having said all this I'm glad that our surname will get continued, that our 2nd baby when the time comes, will have a big brother and that my Dad has another boy in the family (I come from a family of girls).
> 
> I guess I've just got to get my head round it. Don't get me wrong, I'm really happy, just a bit shocked. xClick to expand...

Its good you have time to get your head round it, and it helps you bond also, my first 2 were both boys and i didn't know with either one what i was having, not through choice but because the hospital policy was not to tell you, when i gave birth it was such a shock, both times, I don't know what i expected really but 'baby' is shock enough, but finding out the sex the same time was almost overwhelming for me personally!!
The next 2 were girls, and i knew both times, although i was still checking when they were born!!:haha:

Boys are lovely...your son, that is lovely!!:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Blue team is the best team fishy :D


----------



## Teeny Weeny

x-amy-x said:


> Blue team is the best team fishy :D

Are you on team blue Amy??? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. My sister told me it took her a couple of days to get her head round the idea when she had a boy. Not sure why it's such a shock but I'm still incredibly happy! I've just told the dh that as he's more experienced with boy bits that he will have to clean his nappy all the time! lol


----------



## x-amy-x

Teeny Weeny said:


> x-amy-x said:
> 
> 
> Blue team is the best team fishy :D
> 
> Are you on team blue Amy??? xxClick to expand...

Dunno for sure but im pretty certain! Haha


----------



## Zo23

Sayuri said:


> x-amy-x said:
> 
> 
> whats the difference between ligament pain and 'round' ligament pain? :s
> 
> I have NO idea, I have been having achey pains quite low down in my groin I wonder if thats what the ligament pain is? I always get the hip pain thats pretty painful.Click to expand...

Does your pain go away? I had pain for a couple of hours and then it went away for a few days...then came back...now its gone again? Anyone?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I get the groin pain every night time or when I use my leg to push something.


----------



## x-amy-x

i have quite an embarrasing if not gross question to ask... but i need to know if this is normal or not :S


When you are going to a number 2... if you strain at all does it feel like your vahoohar is swollen??

If i strain too much it feels like my foo is stretching too and i had to have a feel once at the neck of my hoohar and its buldgy, its not my cervix thats a little higher but is this normal or should i mention it to my midwife? I mean ive had checks down there beofre and no one ever said anything ive never seen another minnie before so i dunno what its supposed to look like!


----------



## Cafferine

Hello ladies, 

Nice to hear your on team blue F&C, not so nice hearing about everyones foof shaving! 

I had my consultant appointment yesterday and because of the pregnancy giving me high blood pressure early on I am high rish for preeclampsia. I need a special scan on the 15th to see if it looks like it is starting and have my BP and urine checked twice a week and wrote in my pregnancy notes. So it all looks a little grim here but just need to make it to 24 weeks an then take each day as it comes.


----------



## Emzywemzy

x-amy-x said:


> i have quite an embarrasing if not gross question to ask... but i need to know if this is normal or not :S
> 
> 
> When you are going to a number 2... if you strain at all does it feel like your vahoohar is swollen??
> 
> If i strain too much it feels like my foo is stretching too and i had to have a feel once at the neck of my hoohar and its buldgy, its not my cervix thats a little higher but is this normal or should i mention it to my midwife? I mean ive had checks down there beofre and no one ever said anything ive never seen another minnie before so i dunno what its supposed to look like!

Amy this happens to me too- glad it's not just me! lol I'd guess it's probably normal then if it happens to both of us! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Whoop!! Congrats on the blue bump Fishy!! I had a feeling you'd be having a boy :blue::blue::blue: 

I have my 20 week scan on Monday and I so hope they confirm it's a girl! Of course I wouldn't mind if it was a boy but I've kind of got used to it being a girl now!! xx


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Ladies!

Its been a while since I last posted!

Hey to all the new stars and another blue bunder for you fishy fantastic!

Well nothing much happening here. I have my scan on Tuesday so only 5 days to go...and unfortunately I am starting to worry again:dohh: Obviously I worry about all being well but I am also worried that we will get a horrible sonographer (very common in our scan dept:cry:) and they will be rude and of course baby wont show us their bits and we wont find out.:cry: Gosh I am so silly but we really want to know. Hubby said we can get a mini 3d scan and also to be sure of the gender if I want but I just dunno:shrug:

Also my mum has spent the day with us. We took a trip to B&Q (yes ladies dont get too jealous!) and I spent way too much on stuff to make my tortoise enclosure but it was OAP day so I did get a discount. Then we hit the garden a bit pruning back dead bushes and putting oil onto the patio furniture since its been a lovely day (not had one in ages) but now I am so sore but hubby is going to give me a back rub later...although he miraculously switched the TV on and there is football on.....devious monkey he is!

I have a really bad craving for diet coke (I have caffeine free stuff) and fizzy cola bottles or cola lances/laces....cant get enough!!

Emma.xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Thanks em.. i think its just a case of swollen bits!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cafferine, FX all will be ok at the scan. I don't know much about the condition but FX you wont have it. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

x-amy-x said:


> Thanks em.. i think its just a case of swollen bits!

Think it must be! x


----------



## Asher

Cafferine FX everything goes okay for you, I guess they have to monitor you, but that can only be a good thing, they have their eye on you. 

Amy and Emzy I had a similar thing last time with Jack, and when I looked into it I think I had a case of varicose veins in there, apparently it's quite common in pregnancy. That and piles. Oh the glory of it.

I am watching the footy with DH and then going to bed! I am all knackered out! Catch u all tomorrow.

Fishy congrats again on your boy news, boys are fab! But then I am biased! x


----------



## Bexii88

hi, hope you dont mind me joining. Im due 6th sept with my first baby, hope to get to know you more soon.

Bex xx


----------



## Asher

Hiya Bex nice to meet you, congrats on your little one! We are a chatty bunch! Welcome!! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Fish & Chips - congratulations on your little boy bump. I know what you mean about understanding girls but my Mum (who has had two boys) says you work it out as you go along, as I've expressed the same fears about having a boy. x

Cafferine - sorry you are having this stress but at least the Consultant's are on the case and they will manage you. FX you don't develop the condition and all is well x

Amy&Emzy - I haven't noticed any swelling although I haven't investigated that closely but I do get a lot of stretching pain in my groin and right on and in my lady bits. Not nice!

xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Sorry girls, I have just enough energy to read this page of posts. I think I might go to bed at 8 o'clock tonight! I'm that tired.
Fish and Chips - congrats on the baby boy! They are so much fun! Wishing you lots of joy with him! :)
I'm 16 weeks today. I was just marveling again today about how much more distinctive my bump is this time around. I'll see if I can fish up some pictures to show the comparison. Boy, they weren't kidding when they said you pop faster the second time around.


----------



## Laura617

There is always so much to catch up on here. I was away for the weekend and just spent the day today trying to catch up on the posts.

Fish congrats on team blue!

Its so exciting to see what everyone is having. I had my 16 week appointment on the 4th (it was before the 16 weeks but that's fine with me) and we heard the heartbeat it was 153bpm and the doctor kept having to chase it around as every time he found it the baby would run away lol.

I hadn't told my family about baby yet as I was waiting to do it in person and they all live about 4 hours away so we went for Easter and announced our big news at easter and my family was super excited. I was amused at the collective "we are having a baby" from all my aunts and cousins.

One of my cousins was so excited for us he and his wife went shopping and bought us a baby scrap book, a blanket and a pooh bear which made me cry.

My 20 week scan is on the 28th (I see some other ladies are the same day) I will be just under 20 weeks and not finding out the sex of course but so looking forward to seeing baby again.

I am still getting little flutterings every now and then but on friday i had two big kicks! i cant wait for more of those!!

I hope all you ladies are feeling great!
:happydance:


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping in to say good morning, :flower:

Got to go and see my midwife now for my 16 week check, looking forward to listening to baby!
I am not sure about my midwife, she seems really nice but was really set on me having this diabetic test at 28 weeks, the hospital doctor has said its not needed, and she is just about to find that out, so hope she takes it well!!:haha::haha:

Oh someone said piles, yuck, I always seem to get them during pregnancy and they are so painful, but they do go as soon as baby is here, so i assume it is the same for the other veiny thing mentioned, been very lucky not to get varicous (sp?) veins.

I am really sure baby had hickups this morning, I was lying on my side and i could feel this rhythmic sort of pulsing, it was like when my bigger ones had had hickups but didn't expect to feel it yet, especially when i haven't had a proper kick yet!

I think that is at least 3 of us that have a scan on the 28th, I will also be just b4 20 weeks too, i cant wait!

Anyway good morning all, sorry no personal catchups but will be back later, after the dreaded appointment!! 

Back later! :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Morning lovelies!!!

Just mid way through the housework!!! We have Ian's Nan visiting on Saturday so wanted to get everything sone so we can go out tomorrow!! The house isn't dirty I just have OCD with cleaning etc!!! I can't help it!! Its a lovely day here, Ian has gone to help my Dad take down their summer house so its just me and the fur babies!! Both of which are asleep!!!!

My bloody hayfever is finally here, its doing my nut in! My throat is so sore!!!

Hope you all have a good day!!

Yes there are loads of us that have 20 week scans on the 28th!!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

My scan is also 28th babythinkpink !! Only 20 days to go :happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 

Going to the midwife later, and I have worked myself up about it for some reason! I think it's just because of the possible diabetes, but her doppler scares me silly. I'll dopple before I go and I'll still be paranoid! She is less kicky today and yesterday too. Though it's still early days for all that. Sending :hugs: to you all -x-


----------



## babythinkpink

Drazic<3, 
Dont worry about the appointment, I was worried but I saw a different midwife (I have 2 and it varies which one, it was the nice one!)
She looked through my notes, we had a chat, I couldn't do a wee and hadn't taken one so she said not to worry, next time happydance:)
We listened to baby, who was so active hard to pin down, we caught the heartbeat a few times to get a number, but i could hear so much movement, and the midwife said every time she got the heart beat baby wriggles out the way!! Sounds about right, all my babies have been active!:hugs:

Laura,
I know , 20 days!! :happydance: Just can't wait! :hugs:

Becs, 
I wish I could get so enthuastic about the house cleaning! (I'll have some of what you've got please!) I have done what needs doing, and i am making the most of the nice weather by getting some washing done!:hugs:

Bex,
If i never said b4 then welcome! :happydance:


Like i said, I am all happy now because i have heard baby, and because baby was just so active! Still strange hearing movement but not feeling it!!
The midwife said it probablly was hickups i felt earlier, I remember my ds got them lots!

Hugs to all, time to try and get some more housework done...or shall i just check my facebook first!!!:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all,
just wantedto share my news....I felt the baby kickingfrom the outside last night!! Shewas doing some 'dance moves' and I put my hand on my bell and she kicked it 3 times!! 

Altho, sadly she fell asleep before hubby got out of the shower! He had hi hand on my tum for nearly the rest of the night, but she only wriggled! lol 

But im so pleased! It felt amazing!


----------



## lilia

I've got my 20 week scan on the 27th, so a day before all you girlies on the 28th! Soooo excited i'm counting down the days :) 

This morning i felt a bit of movement in my tummy but i don't know if its actually baby?! I've not felt baby move so far and everyone has told me it feels like butterflies or bubbles at first, but this feels like somebodys tugging around gently inside me! Could this be baby moving? Did anybody elses baba feel like this at first or is it something completly different and not baba at all?? 
xxx


----------



## SisterRose

I've just come on to ask about movements too. Im not sure if im feeling baby or not yet. Everyones said it feels like butterflies, bubbles or popping. 
I keep feeling a kinda popping low down in my stomache(and sometimes further up, same feeling) but i'd say it feels more like prodding than popping, like something is prodding me inside, not sure if this could be kicks? if so then i either didnt realize or skipped the butterflies :s i did have a weird twitching in my left side that lasted for a few seconds that happened twice a few weeks ago, but i think that could have been muscle spasms. 
I also keep getting the prodding feeling higher up in my stomache, quite a bit above my belly button to the left hand side! is it even possible for baby to he stretching that high up at 17 weeks?

I'm really getting desperate to feel her move more now! ive tried drinking cold water, 
cold juice and cold fizzy drink and laying down but that doesn't seem to work very well!
she even sounds lazier on the doppler lately.

I felt the "prodding" most the other night when i was watching dr.who so now i might even try watching another episode later tonight lol, maybe she likes dr.who.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just popping on quickly to say high as we are just heading out! Congrats on the ladies who are now feeling their beans and yey to Little A who must be the first to feel their little one from the outside!

Have a good evening all x


----------



## becs0375

Hello all!!!!

Had a lovely day, took puppy out for a lovely walk in the country and then had a pot of tea outside a lovely cafe!!! Murphy really enjoyed it and had a paddle in the stream!!!

Had lots of movement today, its all exciting!!!


----------



## NurseKel

Awwww...you ladies are making me wanna hurry and get to that 18 week mark. I wanna feel bean move too! LOL Sounds like everyone is having great news which is wonderful. I have my next appt next week then I guess we'll be booking our 20 week scan and will get our confirmation on gender. I am still trying to get my thoughts wrapped around the fact they say it's probably a boy. For some reason, I am finding that idea really hard to adjust to. I know that must sound horrible. DH and I tried so hard for this baby and I am grateful to be pregnant but all of the family really wanted a girl. I feel horrible even typing these things but I know you ladies are a supportive group and can hopefully understand. Am I the only one feeling this way...?


----------



## bsilla

hi ladies.... congratulations to everyone else im so happy i go monday to find out if im team pink or team blue, and finally i felt movement inside its different then the little butterfly movement so i went to mi midwife and she assured me its the little one moving about.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Girls

How are you all today? Been trying to get on here all night but I think it was down? 

Little A- how exciting feeling baby from the outside! :happydance: I feel baby moving around a lot now and have been feeling light kicks all week but I am yet to feel anything from the outside. I will be sitting with my hand on my bump from now on hoping that I feel something!

Well, I've had ANOTHER crappy day and I'm sick of damn UTIs :cry: I was getting bad tummy pains in the night again, was up and down for a wee (well a dribble) all night and felt really unwell, so I went to the docs and lo and behold I STILL have a UTI. He thinks it's the same one that I've had for a few weeks and that the antibiotics haven't worked so he's given me another set of antibiotics to take and said I should be alright within a few days and if not then to go back again. Of course, the fact that I had to take the morning off to go to the doctors went down like a lead balloon with my new job (I'd only been there 2 days) and the agency are now having to find me a new placement, which is a shame as I was enjoying this one and it was ideal for me. I can understand that they need someone now and as a temp I have no rights so just have to like it and lump it. I was really upset this morning, but I guess it couldn't have been helped and you can't help when you are ill. Arrghh so it's back to the drawing board with the job hunting, hope I get something else soon and I hope that the 3rd lot of antibiotics gets rid of this stubborn infection! I'm tired of feeling crappy all the time now :cry: Anyway, PMA- I will get another job soon!

On a good note, I'm looking forward to our 20 week scan on monday!! :happydance: Really hope that baby is all healthy and that they confirm it is a girl lol it'd be very weird if it turned out to be a boy after all. Does anyone know if you're meant to have a full bladder for this one? It doesn't say on my letter and to be honest I'm a bit concerned as I can't seem to hold in even a small glass of water whilst I have this infection, never mind a pint or two! (I think I would actually pee myself if I tried to hold in a pint lol)

Also, my mum has decided to visit for a few days next week and she is bringing the bedding, curtains, moses basket etc that she bought so we can get the nursery actually looking like a nursery! Yay!

xx


----------



## Carley22

lilia said:


> I've got my 20 week scan on the 27th, so a day before all you girlies on the 28th! Soooo excited i'm counting down the days :)
> 
> This morning i felt a bit of movement in my tummy but i don't know if its actually baby?! I've not felt baby move so far and everyone has told me it feels like butterflies or bubbles at first, but this feels like somebodys tugging around gently inside me! Could this be baby moving? Did anybody elses baba feel like this at first or is it something completly different and not baba at all??
> xxx

Yey another scan for the 27th - thought i was all alone!!!!! :happydance:

Back to work today after 9 lovely days off....... it was tough especially as i didnt sleep at all last night. i was up all nigt heavy breathing because i felt like i was going to throw up, was really strange considering i didnt suffer with MS at all! 

F&C congrats on your blue bump, very exciting news.......

and welcome to all these new comers its so nice to see more and more people joining in!!

for anyone thats hasnt added me yet my fb is Carley Morris and its a pic of me posing with a glass of wine and a red dress.....

xxx Carley xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone!
I haven't been on here in aaaages.. I was off work il again last week and we've been away visiting family since last Thursday so haven't had the chance.. just spent the entire evening catching up on about 40 pages of posts on this thread!

Congratulations on the new blue and pink babies! So jealous that you know already! Still waiting for the 28th, it's not coming round very quickly! Worse still, found the letter I had with the date and time of appointment on and realised that my scan is at 3.45pm not 3.30pm... that's like a whole extra 15 minutes I have to wait!!

Anyway, off to bed now but catch up soon! By the way, please add me on facebook too! I'm Louise Floyd on there and my pic is my 12 week scan photo!


----------



## SisterRose

Hey, what do you all think about this? i had a gender scan at 16 weeks 4 days and the woman scanning said "from the quick glimpses ive seen, i think its a girl" but when i looked at the toilet shots i saw more of a bulge than three lines and a lot of other people agreed. So I decided to email the place i was scanned to say that i wasnt sure they got the gender right and if they could view the pictures i provided and confirm it was indeed a girl. 
They emailed back today saying "We aim to tell you exactly what your having, boy or girl, if you were told I think its a girl based on the few glimpses then we need to re-scan you.

I wouldnt worry about seeing any bulges, the anatomy of a baby on an ultrasound scan can look like all sorts to the untrained eye but as you have not been told 100% then we want to re-scan you"

now I feel like im being a complete b**ch by emailing them and im being a pain in the arse! i dont know if i dare go for the rescan incase they're funny with me for being fussy about the first scan. What dy'a reckon, would you ladies go for the rescan??


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
I have my scan on the 26th, so I'll be joining the big cluster of us getting another peek at baby that week! :)
Emzy - have you tried unsweetened cranberry juice? That really helped me when I had a (non-pregnant) UTI. Check with your doc first, but it really helps the urinary tract and should be fine to use with most antibiotics. Hope you feel better soon!
Bekklez - go have your scan and enjoy! They sound like they are just trying to give you customer satisfaction. I don't think you are being bitchy at all. You had doubts and their policy is that you are given a definite answer. Take them up on it and enjoy it!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bekklez i would definately go for the rescan...any chance to see little one. If I had my NHS scan and was told a different gender I would be straight on the phone to the clinic demanding another one, you are entitled to get what you paid for sweetheart.

Only 13 days until my scan (22nd April) and I can't wait to see my little man. I don't have a doppler so it will be very reassuring to actually see him. 

It looks lovely again outside, so I have just put some washing on (my exciting life!), and I guess it will be another day in the sunshine with my Moo (my son's nickname!!). He is then off to his Dads for the weekend :-( so I'd best enjoy him for the rest of today. 

Enjoy the sunshine. xx


----------



## Asher

Morning everyone! 

Bekklez I would definitely go back for the rescan! One because you get to see your little one moving around in there again FOR FREE!!! And two, then at least you will have confirmation of gender and not have to wait nervously for your 20 week scan! Yippee go for it!! x

Sounds like everyone is well apart from Emzy! Sorry hun, hope you feel better soon. We're all starting to feel some "movement" which is fab! I am pretty sure I felt the little one kick from the outside this morning but I can't be sure. I was lay in bed, hand on belly, and I was getting little flicks bottom left side. So I pressed a wee bit harder and I felt a big whack! So it must have either been baba or a big bubble of wind!

Happy 18 weeks Amy! I always remember your weeks as you're a day before me!! I am excited about 18 weeks tomorrow!!

I have already sorted out our weekly veggie delivery and put it in the fridge, and the washing is on the line! Today me and the boys are off to a friend's for lunch, and then later we will all go swimming and take the boys to ikea for tea. I am doing well this week, done 2 sets of 40 lengths so far and walked about 12 miles with the dogs I have worked out!! If I can do another 40 today I will treat myself to a cake from Ikea!! I think this week is a fluke though, next week when I'm back at work again I'll be too tired to bother again!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey girls, quick nip in as i'm off out but hi. How are you all doing?

18 weeks today for me, my bump still seems to be AWOL though! Hubby felt LO kick last night :D

Erm yeah, gotta dash but wanted to say hi to you all!

xx


----------



## Carley22

YEY - im am positive that at 5.01 this morning i felt the "flutter" that people have said about...... i was however semi-conscious and am slowly convincing myself that i may not have felt it but i am quite sure that im not playing mind games with myself!!! I felt it3 times and it was sooooo strange......

......so im a happy little bunny today!!! 

Hope everyone is well and Emzy dont worry about work some will come along, just get rested and get rid of that darn UTI huni xxx

Oh and only 2 weeks and 4 days until my 20 week scan.... hehehe


----------



## x-amy-x

Bek, deffo go for that rescan :) you'll see bubs again :happydance:

A week on tuesday to my 20 week scan and i'm having mixed feelings about staying team yellow! :blush:

I havent caught up on all the posts yet and am useless at responding to people all in one so expect more posts to follow :lol:


----------



## Boony

emzy definately try drinking loads of cranberry juice. When i was 8 weeks i had a UTI but i couldnt manage the antibiotics because they were making me sick so i drank a pint of cranberry juice a day for a week and it went!

I felt the first movements last night whilst i was laid in bed watching a film. Hubby was at work though so he didnt get to share my excitement lol. 

Only 8 days till my gender scan YAY!!!


----------



## Carley22

yey to more movements!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Going to the midwife later, and I have worked myself up about it for some reason! I think it's just because of the possible diabetes, but her doppler scares me silly. I'll dopple before I go and I'll still be paranoid! She is less kicky today and yesterday too. Though it's still early days for all that. Sending :hugs: to you all -x-

Hope it went well hun, texted you dunno if you got it.

Hope your ok.. nearly half way :) xx


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on everyone feeling movements! :D


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I did feel him move, but nothing for 2 days- is this quite normal?? xx


----------



## Carley22

im no expert but i would have thought it was quite normal if you dont have a very wriggly baby anyway......


----------



## babythinkpink

Morning all, 
Feeling lousy this morning, really hot, and sick, I ate toast b4 i was sick and i tend to feel like this is i avoid the sickness, not sure which is better! 

Bek, yes rescan!!! You are not being funny or anything, if they offered then take it, they are worried about getting it wrong and they promise to get it right so are just double checking for there sakes! :hugs:

Carley, I think i have felt things at sleepy times in the morning too, like you said you are thinking was it or wasn't it! 
I am sure they will get more defined and more recognisable soon!! :hugs:

Teeny Weeny, not long til your scan then, I don't have doppler either.
The baby moves about and could have been in a place you could feel for a while but has moved, if they kick your insides you don't feel it til later on, then its weird! Don't worry hun, baby will move back and you will feel little kicks again xx :hugs:

Emzy, defo agree with Boony about the cranberry juice, I know its a bit different but i had constant thrush in one pregnancy and the doctor kept me on meds, i got so fed up with it i stopped the meds and tried cranberry juice mixed with natural bio yog every day, it makes a nice drink and the bio was dealing with the thrush, and i take it now if i think there is even a hint! 
I think sometimes the natural remidies are the best!:hugs:

Lots of scans coming up!!

Got to go, need to move about and cool off!!

Hope everyone has a great day, waves to those i have not said hi to!! 

:hugs: xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you girls for all the cranberry juice advice! I've always suffered with UTIs and used to take cranberry extract capsules every day which stopped me getting them at all. Then I stopped taking them a year or so ago and hadn't got one again until I fell pregnant. I have asked my hubby to pick me up some cranberry juice on the way home tonight and plan to drink loads over the weekend to help the antibiotics along! Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## apaton

hi ladies how are you all, emzy i also have recurrent thrush its horrible, i ended up in hospital last week because of the bleeding i keep having , baby is fine its me whos the problem lol, i got a scan baby is well and i have a new due date again of 28th august , ill just stay here if thats ok :hugs: ill need to put scan pics on, i also have a scan on wed to check baby as last time was an emergency scan hope you are all well and good luck with the scans that are comming :):) xxxx


----------



## SisterRose

Get well soon Emzy, i know how awful water infections can be! :hugs:

And Apaton, hope you're feeling better too :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

apaton said:


> hi ladies how are you all, emzy i also have recurrent thrush its horrible, i ended up in hospital last week because of the bleeding i keep having , baby is fine its me whos the problem lol, i got a scan baby is well and i have a new due date again of 28th august , ill just stay here if thats ok :hugs: ill need to put scan pics on, i also have a scan on wed to check baby as last time was an emergency scan hope you are all well and good luck with the scans that are comming :):) xxxx

Ohh due same day as me! I stayed here as well though :happydance: Thrush is not nice at all, you totally have my sympathies! Glad baby is ok and hope all is ok at the scan on Wednesday. Is this your 20 week scan? Mine is on Monday, can't wait! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and Apaton.... 20 weeks tomorrow!! woohoooo!!!


----------



## Carley22

i cant wait to be 20 weeks half way though you lucky girls....


----------



## apaton

yay :happydance: , yeah its my 20 week one lol , by the way my name is ashley think i missed when everyone gave there real names as my computers broke so i use it at mums :) my scan was supposed to be today but they moved it to wed :( good luck for monday are you finding out what it is ? xxx


----------



## apaton

sorry just seen its a girl thats fantastic congrats :) xx


----------



## Carley22

do they chnage your due dates again at the 20 week scan?


----------



## apaton

i got mine changed at a private scan, and then when i had an emergency scan last week at the nhs they confirmed it ive got my 20 week one on next wed xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks Ashley! We had a private scan at 17 weeks and she was almost certain it is a girl, but we will have it confirmed on Monday. It'd be very weird if it turned out to be a boy! Are you going to find out?

xx


----------



## Carley22

Emzy - darn your husband!!!!! i just caught up with the blog from friday (didnt realise it was there when i was reading last night) and im now crying at work...... lol.....

hes soo lovely!


----------



## apaton

i was tempted , but i dont think so lol ill see how weak i am on wed , make sure you stick your pics on , ill do mine too lol :) xxx


----------



## Elphaba

So fab to hear about everyone's scans and hearing who's on Team Blue and Team Pink. I can't believe I still have nearly four weeks to wait for my scan - not fair! (ok, so it's perfectly fair...) :haha:


----------



## Carley22

no its not fair you shouldnt have to wait till 21+ weeks..... boo!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Carley22 said:


> Emzy - darn your husband!!!!! i just caught up with the blog from friday (didnt realise it was there when i was reading last night) and im now crying at work...... lol.....
> 
> hes soo lovely!

Aww bless you!! I don't even know if I've read friday's... hmm I'll have to have a read!


----------



## Emzywemzy

apaton said:


> i was tempted , but i dont think so lol ill see how weak i am on wed , make sure you stick your pics on , ill do mine too lol :) xxx


Oh yeah I def will post up my pics :happydance:


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh, can they change the date at the 20 week scan?? I was put forward 3 days with my 12 week scan, and everyone has been using the new date, I mean doctor and midwife by that, as last time the scan changed the date but the midwifes still insisted on using the 'dates' date! 
I don't want to be put back again!! 

Emzy, 
More to read!! Not sure what my hubby would make of all this pregnancy lark, I just know it is so much easier this time round, I was the wife from hell last time, I am better this time round, but i think at times he avoids me just in case!!:shrug:

Time to go and sort out car insurance, been ironing all morning, really must keep on top of it!! Now got loads of stuff to put away, the weather is good to get washing done and keep children playing outside but i am still struggling to get the house tidy! 

Hope everyone having a great day xx:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay, I've just had a phone interview and passed and now have another job interview with Eon next Thursday! It's for a Customer Service Advisor position. It's ironic really, as many moons ago Matt used to work there and we are still friends with some of his old colleagues x


----------



## MamaBird

Babythinkpink: I've actually heard from a lot of people that the earlier scans are more accurate for dating. Once the baby starts growing they all grow at different speeds so the later the scan the less reliable it is to set a due date. If I were you I would stick to the date they gave you at your 12 week scan! 

xo


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone! 1 sleep closer to gender scan...I'm really struggling to be patient! Still got 19 sleeps to go!

WE BOUGHT A PRAM TODAY!! Very exciting, we got the graco quattro tour sport in black mist, my DH really had his heart set on a black one, I really wanted a graco, so it worked perfectly! THe saleswoman commented on how lovely it was that there was no sign of a bump yet though, which I think is a bit mean! She seemed to genuinely think it was nice though... I just want a bump so people look at me and say "oh look there's a pregnant lady"... do I ask too much?!?!?!


----------



## x-amy-x

No bump here either louise! We'll pop in a couple of weeks... and be like WOAH where did that come from :lol:


----------



## Boony

no bump here either but i'm only 15 weeks


----------



## Louise3512uk

The thing is, I have definately got a lot lot bigger!! But my figure is odd and i've always 'gone in' at my belly button.. and I still do! I've grown either side of it and it is coming out more but it still gives the impression of a waist.. I just look like I've eaten all the pies! I'm going to start waddling so people know!! Hee hee..

Oh well, I suppose we just have to be pleased that we'll have less shrinking back to do?


----------



## Louise3512uk

I've just noticed I'm up a ticker box! I haven't been on in so long I didn't realise!! I'm now a middle boxer!! Woooooooo!!




(simple things eh)


----------



## x-amy-x

Oh trust me louise... bump will come out of nowhere... you wont have less shrinking at all.. just takes longer to come :lol:

are you tall?


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm 5'6/5'7 so fairly tall I suppose.. I had heard that makes a difference...

I blame my mother, she said very early on into my pregnancy that she had a 'feeling' I was going to be huge!


----------



## x-amy-x

I'm 5ft 9 and its just cause baby has more space inside to grow before we need to pop out!


----------



## x-amy-x

I bought myself a new pair of joggy bottoms today

https://image.packshot.com/isp/erez?src=NLW/161783201.tif&tmp=newlook_prodStandard&clipcolor=FFFFFF

they were my lifeline when i was pregnant with caitlyn :lol:


----------



## opticalillus5

MrsJ08 said:


> Optical - tell me to mind my own business if you like, I won't be offended. But. is the doctor not managing you coming off your tablets? In my experience you need to be essentially weaned off them over a period of weeks (in the same way they take a week or two to work properly). If you stop taking them abruptly they tend to cause a crash because your chemical levels drop far too dramatically. Have you had any complimentary therapy such as counselling or CBT (Cognitive Behavioural Therapy)? I appreciate that access to resources varies dramatically around the country but you can always contact MIND for advice if you are concerned about being on tablets while pregnant. Take care of yourself and PM me if you ever want to talk x

Hi Mrsj, 

Thanks for your advice - feels like they have just left me to come off them on my own. I've asked for counselling, but the waiting list is so long that i'm still waiting to hear from them. It doesn't help that I can't seem to get an appointment with my own doctor - our surgery has a system where you have to ring the morning of the day you want your appointment and it never works for me to see my own doc. I'm gonna speak to my midwife about it next time i see her but I have no idea when that will be; I missed my last app. cos of the carbon monoxide scare. 

Hope you're doing well hun, and thanks again for replying to my message :flower:


----------



## babythinkpink

Amy, Love the tracky bottoms, have all jeans but I would be so much more comfy in those! May start looking for some! (in jammy bottoms at moment and they are oh so nice!!)xx


Louise, Yay for the new box, keep watching my ticker to check if it moves!
Although I am 5'4 I am really short bodied, the baby gets all squashed up, kicks me in the ribs late in pregnancy, and i have a lot of shrinking back to do! 
I have always had a flat tummy though, and so far 4 babies and managed to get the flat tummy back, it just pops back same as it pops out! xx

I have expanded in every direction, except up!!

Time to go again, just popped on for a quick look see what's going on! xx


----------



## x-amy-x

The trakkys are really useful towards the end. Im still in normal clothes at min... they're not even tight yet! xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Congrats fishy!!!! Team blue - great news! I have no idea what i'm having - not even a gut feeling. I wish I did! 

Emzy - I'm gonna quit writing on your fb - every time i do i read a few more posts and it's changed again! Good luck for your ineterview - Fx for ya hun! 

Better get off now i've caught up - going to my friends for a take-away! 

Hope we're all well today xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Emzy - my LO has really freaked me out with that too, somedays she seems really active, then I will have days and days of hardly any movement, then she is really wiggly again. I told the midwife and she said things will begin to get more regular after 22 weeks and not to worry. It SUCKS though, I haven't felt much of her for three days, but can hear her kick on the doppler. I miss it :( I think she is kicking my organs. 

Amy - sorry hunny, I did see and I thought I text back. I suck! 

As for me, I am alright. Work is stressful right now so I try and take plenty of time out so it doesn't get overwhelming for her! 12 days until my Anomoly scan and I nervous! Ill be over 21 weeks! Oh girls - don't google some of the things which can be wrong, it didn't help at all. I have already upset myself with the reduction in wiggles.


----------



## x-amy-x

yep... STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE... pregnant womans worst enemy!

:hugs:


----------



## Dolly.

Hi September ladies, haven't posted on here apart from to announce baba's due date (Sept 13th).
Thought I'd share my excitement because I've been feeling baby wriggle lots today and felt two kicks this morning. Do you ladies also get different movement feelings? Like wriggling feels like bubbles/lots of little twitches but a kick feels like one big tug? DOn't know if I'm making any sense lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Nursekel, don't worry I can sort of empathise. It's slowly sinking in for me now and I'm really liking the idea.

bsilla, boony, want2beamummy and carley, yey to feeling the bean move!

Emzy, sorry about the UTI and job. That really sucks but FX for the new job. Oh and no you don't need a full bladder for this scan. I thought it wouldn't hurt but I was told to go empty it!

Bekklez, I'm sure they get that all the time so don't worry. I heard that 3 lines generally points to a girl. But yep go get another free scan, why not?

Amy, I'm so jealous that you dh felt the baby. I can't wait for mine to feel him.

Teeny, yep I have had several days of nothing before so nothing to worry about.

Apaton, sorry you ended up in hospital but I'm glad that the baby is ok. Should I just leave you EDD on the first page as is?

I agree with Mamabird, I've heard your earlier scan is the more reliable one. My 19 week scan confirmed that my EDD was correct though.

Louise, I'm jealous that you've got a pram. I can't wait to get one. Oh and my bump suddenly appeared during week 17. I had a lot of pain during the night and then pop!

x


----------



## x-amy-x

want2beamummy said:


> Hi September ladies, haven't posted on here apart from to announce baba's due date (Sept 13th).
> Thought I'd share my excitement because I've been feeling baby wriggle lots today and felt two kicks this morning. Do you ladies also get different movement feelings? Like wriggling feels like bubbles/lots of little twitches but a kick feels like one big tug? DOn't know if I'm making any sense lol

Yeah my movement is different all the time. Sometimes its wiggles some times its proper kicks! Great you've been feeling it :) x


----------



## LittleAurora

hey...thought I would share my 19week bump

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0016-2.jpg


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!

Well DH and I got our rented doppler yesterday and found Bean's heartbeat right away...which was so exciting!! and I tried today again and within about 20 seconds I had found Bean...I know the heartbeat through the umbilical cord sounds like the "whosh whosh" noise...and the heart itself is more like a galloping horse...and the placenta is like a wind tunnel. But I was wondering...what does it sound like when baby kicks at the doppler!? I think Bean may have kicked it away today...but I'm not sure! lol

xo


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi everyone, sorry ihaven't been around much - work has been manic! I did get on briefly last night although i think the forum was playing up as i tried to post (a very long) message & it went again :growlmad: i was very angry as it had taken me ages to reply to everyones comments etc. In the end i gave up trying to catch up so i haven't read from page 145 to here......have i missed much? Roll on maternity leave so i can keep up eh lol.

Well my good news is that good friday really was a good friday as i felt baby kicking (quite hard i might add!) for a good few hours during the afternoon, i sadly have to admit i didn't like it at 1st & it has taken me a week to grow accustomed to the feeling & start to enjoy it :wacko:. 
This week i've also felt very sick again & have suffered with really bad reflux so i'm hardly eating again, i'm hoping re-starting my medication will help once it kicks in though :thumbup:.

*Baby show* - i am kinda arranging the meeting of September stars so can all the stars who will be coming on the friday please PM me your real names & email addresses so Carley can be making a start on name badges pls :winkwink:


----------



## Asher

Morning everyone! Happy Saturday! We are just trying to figure out what to do with our day after swimming lessons and dog walks! We might even venture out to Gullivers World or somewhere! Woo! It's a lovely day out there! 

Hope you're all ok! Lovely bump Aurora!

18 weeks today! 2 weeks until 20 and 6 until viable! :)


----------



## Asher

Morning everyone! Happy Saturday! We are just trying to figure out what to do with our day after swimming lessons and dog walks! We might even venture out to Gullivers World or somewhere! Woo! It's a lovely day out there! 

Hope you're all ok!

18 weeks today! 2 weeks until 20 and 6 until viable! :)


----------



## Asher

.....and WOO HOO!! I just noticed I've gone up on the ticker! Yay for the middle box!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well.
Unfortunately on this beautiful day I will spend the morning starting one of my uni essays, I am not happy about this!!! :-(
I am hoping however, that if I sit here long enough I might feel my little man kick, fingers crossed anyway. 

Asher, congratulations on moving up a box..feels good doesn't it.

12 days until my scan and counting!! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Teeny, is it freaking you out that he is not kicking so much? If it reassures, I have been in tears worrying she is not developing properly as she is having such a quiet week. I have hardly felt her and no kicks, just wiggles. Maybe it's just something about this week? Or maybe they have moved and are kicking our organs?! I can hear her heart and her kicking on the doppler, so she must be busy in there. Driving me loopy! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Drazic, last week I hardly felt anything just the occasional butterfly and was so relieved that we had a scan to check his progress. Since that scan he's been kicking like mad and it's much stronger than before! On the way to the station after work yesterday he kicked me in the bladder and I nearly pee-ed myself!!

Love the bump pic Little A! Must go and take my weekly one of Fishy.

I feel bad for you sitting inside with your work Teeny. I'm going to meet up with some friends at 11am for brunch! Maybe we will be able to sit outside. It'll be so nice!

Asher, I can't believe how soon it is before we all become viable! It's amazing. It's going so fast but I think I'm ready emotionally now for little one. Maybe not physically. I've started reading a book about hynobirthing and I'm finding it quite interesting.

Well yesterday I used the doppler so that our friend could listen to little Fishy and every time he kicked there was a sound on the doppler! I know you ladies have said this before but it was the first time it happened for me and to feel the kick at the same time was amazing.

x


----------



## becs0375

Hello!!!

We have Ian's Nan coming from Bedford today!! Looking forward to seeing her as we haven't seen her since August!! She wasn't going to come as she said she has been ill and is full of phlem, nice!!!

Its another gorgeous day here, just a whizz round with the hoover then just to wait for her arrival!! 

Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning everyone, Happy Saturday!

Teeny weeny, I know what you mean about the essay, I only graduated last year, and had exams and written papers throughout pregnancy and family stuff and it is very hard to get motivated, I don't know how i did it now i look back, its so hard finding the time!

I am still thinking i should get a doppler, I still have not felt anything that i can say IS baby and not wind or something! I have been worried, as i thought i would have felt something by now, my others have been much sooner.
I heard baby on Thursday but it was such a relief but then I walk away and start worrying again and i am thinking perhaps to be able to hear something myself will help? 

Looks like a quiet day today, my dd has given her tummy bug to ds so he is sitting with the bowl today! He is having a sleep at the moment sat in the chair but i can't see him being up to much to day and so looking after a poorly boy is my day today! I now know it has a 2 day incubation too, so still another 2 children to get it, just hope the adults manage to avoid it, really don't fancy feeling any sicker than the morning sickness has made me! 

Anyway :wave:'s to everyone,

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning Ladies! 

Oh Teeny - poor you! I'd hate to have essays to do in this weather - I can remember how resentful I felt working on my Dissertation Last spring when it was sunny! I've deferred my course (teacher training) possibly never to return, so thankfully have nothing better to do today than iron (the joys lol). Hopefully, if I can get my ironing done, I'll have a date with Mr Darcy in the sun (I'm trying to make my way through my fave literary classics so my brain doesn't turn to mush while i'm off work/study etc). That said, not much ironing is being done here is it! lol.

Drazic, I feel bubs move loads some days and then not at all for ages on others. Maybe your placenta is in the way? 

Righty, the housework calls (then Mr Darcy, cake and a cuppa). Hope you all have a fab day in the sun ladies! 

xXx


----------



## opticalillus5

Ooooo I'm middle box-ing it too!!!! Yey!!!! 

Thinkpink - hope your ds is feeling better soon and you manage to avoid the sickness! It's awful when little ones are poorley - I always want to take it from my dd when she is ill, to make her better if I could. 

xXx


----------



## Asher

oooh Mr Darcy and a cuppa sounds good! I've got the cuppa. Now where's Colin Firth when you need him the most?!


----------



## Choc1985

hi well i hope everyone is ok i was in such a good mood this morning although i had got a ton of things to do. uni work shoppin cleanin and the inlaws are comin 4 tea oh said it was a good idea. well i was on my way out the door and said to the oh shall i get some stuff for a picnic 2morro (our weekend with hi dd) he said yeh make sure u get enough 2 feed my sis and her bf 2 i wouldnt mind but y should i have 2 feed them as well so i said i was gonna feed the whole family and he shouldnt say i should especially as hes out of work and its me payin all the time so i was fumin i threw my bag down and told him i was stayin in and doin my uni work. he then callled me a fat b**** and told me he was going to **** someone else and i can **** off normally i would be in tears but i was just like ok c u later dont 4 get 2 buy ur mom and dad some tea while ur out hes gone out and now im sat here finished my assignment wonderin what 2 do with myself as he aint took his key and will be comin bk with his lil one about 3. weather looks so nice i could just go 4 a nice beer in the oub garden lol 

hope ur all havin a betta day than me and sorry 4 the rant 

xxxx


----------



## apaton

hi :wave: 
fish and chips yeah thats fine just leave it as i expect ill be late as its my first lol thank u x


----------



## xprincessx

i want a bump buddy!! Anyone else looking for one?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

apaton said:


> hi :wave:
> fish and chips yeah thats fine just leave it as i expect ill be late as its my first lol thank u x

OMG you are halfway through!!! That is really exciting!! xx


----------



## SisterRose

Apaton, I love your pregnancy ticker! ;P! 

x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I think I'm going to give the essay up for today. I've been sat here since 8.30 and I think 4hrs on a sunny day is quite enough!!! I just want it finished but I am stuck...:nope: Stupid school work!

I think I will enjoy a nice shower, walk the dog and then pop over to visit my Mum and sister and see if there is any time for shopping!!! xx


----------



## apaton

thanx ladies :) i just made my ticker lol xxx


----------



## cazza22

Congrats on team blue Fish & Chips  so very very happy for u ((((((hugs))))))
And all u ladies in september stars congrats on ur beautiful bundles, i daren't read back all the posts i have missed i will be here all weekend LOL but just wanted to pop in and say congrats girls ur nearly half way OMFG!!! Sooooooo exciting. Take care love n hugs Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

---oh n ps got the all clear at Fertility specialist its on my siggy ;-). I was in shock to say the least but heres to getting back on the TTC bandwaggon aaarrrggghhhh scared to death hahaha! Fx'd


----------



## Fish&Chips

Apaton, yey to 20 weeks!! Half way.. OMG!

Choc, those are some pretty awful things that your oh said. Is everything ok? I would be devastated to say the least. Hope you're alright.

Hi Cazza! That's amazing news about the test results. Although it does shock me at how unlucky you've been. FX for next time. I have no doubt that you'll be announcing your BFP on here very soon!

xxx


----------



## Choc1985

yeh they were f & c i no he turned up with a big bunch of flowers 2 say sorry but still not speakin 2 him im sure things will be ok just gonna make him work 4 forgive ness xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just popped on to say...

Happy *20 weeks* to me and apaton!!!! Woohooo half way there! Can't believe it :happydance:

And Cazza that is great news about you getting the all clear, but like fishy I am shocked at the bad hand you have been dealt before. I've got my fingers crossed for a sticky BFP for you soon. Make sure you come back and tell us! 

Sounds like lots of us have got nice weather. Me and Matt went into town to do some shopping earlier and I got all hot and bothered and grumpy. Christ knows what I'll be like when it gets even warmer! Had a bet on the national as well, but my horses didn't win boo! 

Have a nice evening ladies!

xx


----------



## cazza22

Emzywemzy said:


> And Cazza that is great news about you getting the all clear, but like fishy I am shocked at the bad hand you have been dealt before. I've got my fingers crossed for a sticky BFP for you soon. Make sure you come back and tell us!
> 
> 
> 
> xx


I know huny i was in a way sort of gutte dthat everything came back negative? but he said 80% of couples with Recurrent MC's dont actually have any fertility problems & that there are so many different reasons for early miscarriage that i have just been unlucky :shrug:. He wasnt just fobbing me off though as i can tell he is really genuine and really still wants to help us through our future pregnancies. I will be on progesterone pessaries from ovulation onwards for every month ttc and also baby asprin but other than that there is nothing that can be helped, i just pray im dealt a good hand next time round because we want this soooooo badly. 
I'll keep u updated sweetie thanks for the reply :hugs: take care of urself and congrats on ur iccle baby girl so chuffed 4 ya xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

cazza22 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> And Cazza that is great news about you getting the all clear, but like fishy I am shocked at the bad hand you have been dealt before. I've got my fingers crossed for a sticky BFP for you soon. Make sure you come back and tell us!
> 
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> I know huny i was in a way sort of gutte dthat everything came back negative? but he said 80% of couples with Recurrent MC's dont actually have any fertility problems & that there are so many different reasons for early miscarriage that i have just been unlucky :shrug:. He wasnt just fobbing me off though as i can tell he is really genuine and really still wants to help us through our future pregnancies. I will be on progesterone pessaries from ovulation onwards for every month ttc and also baby asprin but other than that there is nothing that can be helped, i just pray im dealt a good hand next time round because we want this soooooo badly.
> I'll keep u updated sweetie thanks for the reply :hugs: take care of urself and congrats on ur iccle baby girl so chuffed 4 ya xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Aw yeah I know what you mean, I think I would feel the same. If something was wrong, at least it might explain things. Don't you worry though, you'll get your sticky BFP soon enough I just know it x :flower:


----------



## babythinkpink

Choc1985 said:


> yeh they were f & c i no he turned up with a big bunch of flowers 2 say sorry but still not speakin 2 him im sure things will be ok just gonna make him work 4 forgive ness xx

I should think so! I remember me and dh having a few choice words when i was preggy last time, it is funny how different it is this time! 
I would be shocked if dh came out with that though, not exactly Mr charming is he?!! 
Hope your talking soon! 

:hugs:xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Cazza darling, sending love and :hugs: - Really good news about the results. It will be you soon babes, I just know it. :dust:


----------



## Sarahkka

Hello girls!
Just sitting here listening to my stubborn little toddler fight off his much-needed nap. First it was loud playing and chatting to himself, now he is getting a bit more shrill about his apparent plans for no nap today. We were hoping to go for a family swim this afternoon, but no way am I taking an overtired 15-month old anywhere. :nope:
Oh well. We'll see.
optical- another Austen fan? :thumbup:
I love forcing my husband to watch Jane Austen movies. He's more of the zombie type, so it's particularly tortuous! :) although, I was very excited to see that novel, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies come out. Apparently, they are making a flick of it and Nathalie Portman is starring as a zombie-fighting Elizabeth Bennett. Hilarious! And perhaps a bridge across the great gender gap in entertainment? ;)
We don't have a doppler, but my husband is a paramedic and pulled out his stethoscope to listen to Simon-in-utero when we were around 6 months, I think? Simon kicked him right in the ear. I have heard that babies in utero hear some sort of funny echo from listening devices and that lots of them kick out at this. I have no idea if that's true or not, however.
I'm getting more and more excited about my upcoming scan. I'm dying to know baby's gender. I feel like this one might be a girl, and that would be my first choice as then we'd have one of each, but I'm just excited to know regardless because it makes me feel like I get to know baby just a little better, you know?
Aha! Quiet from Simon's room. Mama wins again! :)


----------



## Asher

Hi everyone, choc, hope you're ok tonight after your OH being stupid earlier. Hugs!

Cazza it's so good to see you, and good news about the fertility tests. I bet you will be back on in no time, I have big big FXd for you and a sticky BFP.

I am shattered. We've had such a busy day, which ended up with us spending almost 4 hours at the viewing park at the airport (Archie loves planes). So my back is killing me from all the standing up. DH is making spicy bean chilli with coriander rice, salad and BBQ spare ribs for supper. Yum. Bed very soon after that methinks!


----------



## becs0375

Hey there!!!

I have had such a fantastic day!! I am shattered now!! Just had a bath and thinking about going to bed in a bit!!! Gone are my wild Saturday evenings lol!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

So nice to hear from you Cazza and great news about the test results. You have been terribly unlucky. FX for a sticky bean very soon :dust:

Well while you have all been out enjoying the sunshine I have been at the hospital as my DH is ill again and has been in since Friday. I feel awful as I don't know if I am going to be able to visit him today. I seem to have come down with a terrible cough and cold over the last 48 hours and I feel awful. I really want to see him but I don't want him to catch it, or to give it to any other patients to be honest. 

I called my midwife yesterday because I have been worrying about a few things, I wasn't supposed to be seeing her again until 28wks as my 22wk appointment is with the doctor. I think she felt a bit sorry for me so she told me to drop into the clinic on Tuesday for a chat. I also found out there is a hip/back specialist in the maternity unit so I can make an appointment with her to discuss my SPD. I've been feeling really upset since the physio all but abandoned me saying there was nothing more she could do to help me. The midwife said the woman in the ante-natal clinic sees people with the same problem all the time so should be able to help.

I've been worrying a lot about not being able to feel the baby move (well I have felt what I think are movements but it's only been once or twice so I'm not sure that it definitely was) My DH pointed out that I was moved forward 5 days at my last scan and if they were wrong I'm only just coming up to 17 weeks rather than 18. I'm trying not to worry but it's hard. My DH won't let me buy a doppler because rather than helping he thinks it will make me even more paranoid. I'm so tempted to buy one and not tell him but he would go nuts if I did that and I don't want to be dishonest. Have any other first time Mum's not felt movements yet??

Better go and get some breakfast feeling a bit dizzy. x


----------



## babythinkpink

Just saying Good Morning all xx

Ds feeling better today, energy drinks and rich tea biscuits did the trick, he was eating by the afternoon and by evening watched Harry Potter and was talking all the way through so that's a sign he was better!

Dh had 'an xbox night' where he sits up late on the xbox in the peace of the house and i go to bed! It is one of those things most people would probablly hate but i get to watch some total rubbish on tv in bed, then cuddle up in the whole bed, using the entire duvet, he says he has to unwrap me to get the duvet off me whan he goes to bed!!:haha: 

Food shopping day today! 

Hope everyone has a great day!

Still no movement on baby, think i will look at dopplers today on ebay!

:hugs:


----------



## Carley22

babythinkpink said:


> Just saying Good Morning all xx
> 
> Ds feeling better today, energy drinks and rich tea biscuits did the trick, he was eating by the afternoon and by evening watched Harry Potter and was talking all the way through so that's a sign he was better!
> 
> Dh had 'an xbox night' where he sits up late on the xbox in the peace of the house and i go to bed! It is one of those things most people would probablly hate but i get to watch some total rubbish on tv in bed, then cuddle up in the whole bed, using the entire duvet, he says he has to unwrap me to get the duvet off me whan he goes to bed!!:haha:
> 
> Food shopping day today!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Still no movement on baby, think i will look at dopplers today on ebay!
> 
> :hugs:

I know EXACTLY what you mean my OH has alot of xbox nights... i love them but dont tell him that lol!!!! i get to chill out and relax without any bother tis wonderful..... hehe

My little beany likes the car - wriggles alot.

I was using my doppler last night and felt it everytime i heard a kick which was really nice because it kind of confirms that im not being crazy and it really is bubs!!! 

Cant believe how far along some people are congrats to apaton and emzy half way through its going soooo fast.

Mrs Jo8 - i think its quite normal not to have felt anything yet i dont think i would have noticed mine so much if i didnt have the confirmation of the doppler. wont be long now though and when you do feel it you'll wonder what all the worrying was about!!! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Sarahkka - I can't believe you can even force your oh to watch those with you! mine's so stubborn if I put that on TV he'd leave the room and be moody for the next 4 hours, unless I turned it off. :(

Mrsj08- Hope your dh is feeling better soon and you can enjoy the sunshine! 



I think I've been feeling baby move quite a bit over the last 4 days! I've felt perhaps 4-5 prods that're really noticable lower down in my stomache that I'm sure must be baby kicking! sometimes a weird prodding near my bladder or something, that feels so strange and my stomache in general has felt "weird" inside, like somethings swimming around in there. I had a listen on the doppler today after I thought I could feel movement and the baby was definitely moving around and banging around in there - A LOT! 
I didn't feel anything noticable from the outside that went with the noises on the doppler but baby is definitely lively in there. It was all *boom, boom, boom, boom, boom* private disco! 

Hope everyones had a nice weekend x


----------



## babythinkpink

Mrs Jo8, 
Really don't worry, this is my 5th baby and i am not feeling anything yet, and i was sure i would be by now! They say you feel subsequent babies earlier but I am not this time!

Carley, 
Dh always says 'do you mind' when he wants to go on the xbox all night, I just say 'no its ok' while i am thinking, 'YES'!!! Like you say best not tell them!!

Anyway, done our huge food shop, really enjoyed it today, got huge bag of pnut m and m's, 30 eggs as i have a boiled egg craving!! Some crisp thin things i also love, just perfect to be putting the egg on! And for tea we were going to have roast dinner but that has changed to pizza, southern fries, kettle chips and dips and generally naughty stuff which i look forward to! 

So enjoying no school runs, 3 months left of school runs then local school from Septmber, oh bliss, no car needed, so exited about pushing a pram to school, it is one of those things i think i will cry when i first do as i have been so looking forward to it!!
Oh we also got burgers as the bbq may get dusted off this week!!:happydance:

Hope everyone is good, 

:baby:thinkpink xx

Ps has anyone else's ticker moved? I am not 17 weeks until tomorrow? How very strange, it was right b4!!xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Woo 19 weeks today! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just had a very productive day.. bought some fresh bits and bobs from a local farm shop, then came home and washed all the baby clothes we have been given, then cleaned the garden furniture, then dh did a BBQ and I made fairy cakes!! Had a bit of a whoopsie with the cakes as was following the wrong recipe!! lol. Thankfully it was really easy so made another batch in no time so now we have a hell of a lot of fairy cakes.. although one set is heavier than the other!! Yum!!

xx


----------



## Elphaba

MrsJ08 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> So nice to hear from you Cazza and great news about the test results. You have been terribly unlucky. FX for a sticky bean very soon :dust:
> 
> Well while you have all been out enjoying the sunshine I have been at the hospital as my DH is ill again and has been in since Friday. I feel awful as I don't know if I am going to be able to visit him today. I seem to have come down with a terrible cough and cold over the last 48 hours and I feel awful. I really want to see him but I don't want him to catch it, or to give it to any other patients to be honest.
> 
> I called my midwife yesterday because I have been worrying about a few things, I wasn't supposed to be seeing her again until 28wks as my 22wk appointment is with the doctor. I think she felt a bit sorry for me so she told me to drop into the clinic on Tuesday for a chat. I also found out there is a hip/back specialist in the maternity unit so I can make an appointment with her to discuss my SPD. I've been feeling really upset since the physio all but abandoned me saying there was nothing more she could do to help me. The midwife said the woman in the ante-natal clinic sees people with the same problem all the time so should be able to help.
> 
> I've been worrying a lot about not being able to feel the baby move (well I have felt what I think are movements but it's only been once or twice so I'm not sure that it definitely was) My DH pointed out that I was moved forward 5 days at my last scan and if they were wrong I'm only just coming up to 17 weeks rather than 18. I'm trying not to worry but it's hard. My DH won't let me buy a doppler because rather than helping he thinks it will make me even more paranoid. I'm so tempted to buy one and not tell him but he would go nuts if I did that and I don't want to be dishonest. Have any other first time Mum's not felt movements yet??
> 
> Better go and get some breakfast feeling a bit dizzy. x

I haven't felt any movement yet either. And in fact I still don't really have a bump either (I have a tummy but think that's still mostly fat/bloat as I can still suck it in).

Haring the heartbeat has definitely helped me although I can see how using a doppler could stress you if you don't find the heartbeat.


----------



## LittleAurora

so tired!! the sun really takes it out of you!! I have a bazillion freckles now! and my chest has taken a little too much sun!!


----------



## Asher

It's been a productive day all round ladies!! This weather definitely is quite inspiring though I think! 

We did the usual stuff, then I made some cupcakes, my latest thing. So I did some vanilla ones with blue icing and stars on for the boys, and some grown up ones, poppy seed and lemon drizzle.....yum!

I am back at work tomorrow after almost a fortnight off and I don't want to go!!!! boo hoo!


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

I have been shopping and pricing a few bits up for baby!! Still not bought anything as we are waiting till after our next scan!! Got some new clothes for myself and hubby and just had a lovely time with my Mummy!!!

Now relaxing and having an early night!!


----------



## janinio87uk

how do u get the september stars in ur signature?? I really want it :D


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Ladies!

I havent been on here for a few days.

The sun has been great, getting loads of washing and cleaning done and my mum is on the school easter hols so she has been over helping to get the garden sorted (we moved here in Nov and its like its never been done in years!) plus looking after Nathan so I can get bits done around the house.
And I too have a bit of a chest with too much sun:blush:but I had loads of freckles to start with...they just stand out more now.

I have my scan on Tuesday at 1pm and I am absolutely scared stiff!
Although I felt small baby kicks weeks back I have to admit over the last few weeks all I have felt is a pressure sensation moving about or the odd twingey feel in my bed at night. My mw said not to worry too much and to stop compairing this pregnancy to my last but I cant help but compair it:dohh:
So I am scared stiff something is wrong....plus with Nathan we bought a doppler so I was able to listen in for him alot but we sold it not thinking we would have another so soon. So I dont have that to comfort me:cry:
I guess I am just working myself up (AGAIN!) but it was a bit reassuring to read that someone else (sorry I cant remember who as I am a numpty!) wasnt feeling baby and its her 5th preg....I am hoping baby is just comfy and burrowed deep and safe.

I am so shattered too by the sun and heat plus all the work I have been doing...and tonight I am taking part in a sleep study in pregnant women for a medical student. I basically have to hook myself up via 3 belts (one under my boobs, one over my belly button and another to secure the box device) that measure something and can tell if I snore or stop breathing. I also have to wera a finger probe and little oxygen tubes up my nose to monitor if I nose breath....this is going to be fun!! I am also doign another study for a research doc where I have to chew on a bit of cotton wool stuff before bed, when I wake and 1/2 hour after I wake. Its somethign to do with stress hormones in your saliva....LOVELY!

Cant believe I am 19 weeks....wasnt that long ago I was peeing on sticks or telling OH we need to BD now! Poor guy hasnt had any BD since January as I am either knackered or sick...plus I just cant really be bothered! Last preg I terrible and he stood no chance but luckily he is understanding or too scared I will shout at him as my hormones have been REALLY bad lately:blush:

Right I better head and get stuff sorted for tomorrow then shower and hook myself up to the machine for the night!

Night all.

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

seems like everyone has had a pretty good weekend then!!! we've had a BBQ and cleaned up the back garden today and the bunny had a great time helping us dig up the weeds lol. so now im pooped and chillin out watching tv and catching up with the thread.... 

back to work tomorrow boo......

xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey all,
I had a lovely afternoon picking some gardening bits & bobs up friday, spent a few hours in the garden & felt a bit hayfever ish by the time i was going to bed. Woke up saturday with a full blown cold feeling quite sorry for myself :nope:. However i spent another day in the garden planting all my seeds, hanging baskets & some bedding plants before feeling (dosed up on paracetamol) up to going for a meal with the girls from work. I wore a lovely new outfit i have, some white linen bottoms & a blue vest top. They showed my bump of beautifully heehee.
Today i got called into work (been on call all weekend) so it was an early get up but managed another few hours outside to finally finish everything off.....i can't wait till summer now - everything is gonna look gorgeous!

Good to hear everyone else has been enjoying the weather, hey to Caz - saving my baby goo for you hun :hugs: take care all xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Oh I forgot to ask if anyone want to try and guess the flavour of my baby?
Thats if baby will show us their bits on Tuesday.

I have no bump pics:nope:

BUT.

I have craved so far:

Crisps, cheese, milk, big macs, diet coke. Fizzy cola bottles and turkey and cheese rolls.

My friends say I am carrying to the front (I dont really know what that means:blush:)

But any guesses are welcome.

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

honestly im crap with things like this but i say girl (pure guess)


----------



## Cafferine

Boy, but i'm always wrong! 


I have had a busy weekend we had my partner's nephew Joel yesterday (love that name for a boy shame it is taken!) and we went to Willen Lake to feed the ducks and go to the park and to the kids fair. Unfortunately it was abit short lived because my OH said he had lost his keys and we went in a panic frantically looking round only to find he had left them in the ignition! Men. Anyway panic over and we went to his aunts house and spent the afternoon in the garden and today we went to the cinema to see Alice in Wonderland and then had an all you can eat tapas, so lovely weekend quite sun burnt though. 

Haven't felt the baby much past few days but it has started kicking and wiggling this evening. Have my special doppler scan on Thursday but my BP was 128/83 on Thursday so has gone down alot from 144/97, great news. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Fish&Chips

janinio87uk said:


> how do u get the september stars in ur signature?? I really want it :D

Hi hun, sorry I put the instructions in on the 1st tri forum but should have put it on this one too..

Full Size:

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/sepstarsGIF.gif[/IMG ]

Mini Version:

[IMG]https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/septstars.jpg[/IMG ]


----------



## Fish&Chips

I don't envy you Emma, I don't think I could sleep with all that strapped to me. How come you've volunteered? I think you're carrying another boy as you're craving similar things to me and my bump is all out front. Having said that I don't believe in all that so who knows. lol x

:hi: to everyone else x


----------



## elmaxie

Because I have a high BMI and am obese with my last pregnancy I just qualified to take part in a research programme for Tommys at my local hospital. Its basically looking at the health of mum and baby during and after pregnancy when you have a high BMI.

They really just take alot of blood and urine regularly from you, every clinic you speak to a mw, doc and dietician. I also see athe diabetes doc too. You get regular scans later on and they scan your placenta too to measure the blood flow. I also donate my placenta and if I have a section part of my muscle too their research. I just called them back up when I got pregnant again and got back on it as they were just fantastic last time!

There is always people doing research studies looking for pregnant fat women like me to take part so they can compair their results to "normal" pregnant ladies:haha:

I was just lucky I had gestational diabetes last pregnancy as there is a study where you attend for 8 hours and get hooked upto a drip in each arm then they take a piece of fat tissue from your stomache....eerr no thanks!!!

I figure the only way forward is to research so may as well do my bit.:shrug:

I now have no clue what flavour am cooking, OH recons boy, I thought girl but now my mind is just blank for the last few days not that I care in the slightest what we have....its just fun guessing!

Right off to bed.

NIGHT!

Emma.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Emma, I have a massive boy feeling for you but not based on your cravings etc, just from the feeling I get from looking at your name/picture etc!I have 'ideas' about everyone else from this too....

Mind you, I used to watch the weakest link and always got 'feelings' of how much was in their box judging by the colour top they had on!! Don't think there's much logic to it!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Happy to hear most of you had a great weekend! I had a lovely weekend as well...mind you I wish it was longer!

So excited there are more scan pictures coming up!!! We have our 20 week scan in 5 days. I have even started a "blue or pink bump" poll on my journal so people can vote!!! So far 4 people think girl and 2 people think boy! We shall see!!

xo


----------



## Sarahkka

Mamabird, I want a longer weekend, too!
I had a very productive and enjoyable day with my toddler. Lots of puttering around the house getting all those niggling little chores that have been on my to-do list for weeks all checked off. And Simon trotted at my heels, "helping". One of his favourite playthings is our vacuum cleaner. He loves vacuuming and actually does a half-decent job with some direction. Is it very terrible that my 15-month old does house chores? :blush:

Bekkliez - my husband will only watch Jane Austen movies under great duress. And even then, he usually watches politely for a few minutes before he wanders out of the room to go poke himself in the eye with a fork. We've watched a few together, but those were pretty exceptional circumstances.

Two weeks tomorrow until my scan! :happydance:


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey girlies, sorry ive been a bit awol over the weekend, had a lovely time keeping busy and doing stuff with friends and my gorgeous girl of course.

Bled a bit on sat night/sun morning very random, there is no pattern to it at all. I am looking forward to my scan a week tomorro and to seeing the consultant for advice :)

How is everyone? xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all, 

There were some lovely weekends had here! It seemed gardening figured in lots of them! 
The only time i was in the garden was to hang out the washing! We only have a little garden but we have a huge park behind us so don't really need the garden!
There is ground all around us so we just open the back gate if we have a bbq and the children have all the space they need!
We did buy burgers so perhaps today!!

I couldn't get the ticker working, not sure i am doing it right f&c? Being a bit useless at these things, i was pleased i managed the tickers i had!!

Emma going by your info I would say boy, i craved dairy with boys, and chips with the boys! 
With the girls it was sweet stuff, and cream cakes!!
The cola bottles are a bit of a red herring i think, they are more girl cravings!! 
I carried my girls everywhere, I was big with my dd, i saw some video of me at 8 months pregnant and i couldn't believe it!! 

I am being nagged and nagged and nagged for the lap top by my son who wants to play games on it, my bloomin laptop, and he has not stopped nagging since i turned it on, we say to our kids nagging won't make any difference but i can't stand being nagged at, and my kids are the experts!!
So i am going now, cut short by a 9 yr old!!

Ah well, wait til he see's my next stop is facebook!!!

Have a great day everyone,

:hugs:
Clare xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I feel very uptight today. :nope: It might be because the dog is poorly and so I had to sit in the vets for an hour very early this morning. It also doesn't help that OH and I manange to argue over her a lot, as she drives me insane sometimes and that causes arguements. We were having a lovely weekend until the cross words over the dog again. So fed up with it. :cry:

We have to sell our flat to rent a bigger house and so I am trying to sort it out before thursday when the estate agent comes, so that is another stress. I also have uni work to complete and obviously my little one is a home and i don't want him stuck in the house all day, so lots and lots to do.
I feel so hormonal and very very grumpy....I have also been told "just because you're pregnant doesn't give you the right to say whatever you want"....I do know this, but a little understanding would go a long way sometimes! Men have no idea sometimes!!!

On a better note, my scan is only 10 days away and I really cannot wait!
I hope I cheer up soon and I hope all of you ladies are feeling better than me today!! xx

Good luck to all of you with scans today or this coming week. :hugs: xx


----------



## becs0375

How are we all today??

I am good today, the sun is shining and I am looking after my nephew!! Ian is back to work this afternoon after a week off, then we are off to the cinema to take my nephew to see Nanny McPhee!!! Think we are going to head off to the park in a bit and take a foot ball with the dog!!!

Had loads of movement last night and this morning, bubba is a right lil wriggler!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

its so lovely and suny here!! and only 9 days untill our next scan!! im so excited!!


----------



## Carley22

glad everyone is ok... teeny dont worry chick blokes can be a nightmare sometimes, luckily i am blessed with mine... he's a proper strorm trooper!! 

whos due for scans today?

and YEY ive moved to the middle ticker box.... so exciting.. 18 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Sending :hugs: Teeny Weeny xx:flower:


----------



## SisterRose

Sorry! i just really have to post now to see my tickers moved up :D

congrats Carley!


----------



## Fish&Chips

babythinkpink, I was being dense and forgot to tell you to take out the space before the last ']'!!! Sorry hun!!

Teeny, your dog situation reminds me of the film Marley and Me. Have you seen it? Hope you and your oh are back on good terms tonight.

Becs, enjoy Nanny McPhee!

How'd the scan go Emzy??!!!! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Just dropping by with some love. Work is exausting at the moment, but at least I am getting tonnes of exercise! I am going to sit here and mong now! :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Evening all! Just a quick stop by for me tonight. Being back at work today has seen me off, and I am ready for my tea and then bed! Hoping everyone's okay tonight, loving all the updates of upcoming scans and wriggly bubbas!!

Hope Emzy got on okay at scan. 

See you all tomorrow!! x


----------



## elmaxie

Evening!!

Thanks for all the guesses...I just hope we do find out tomorrow!

Had a bit of what felt like wriggling today and last night.

Amy sorry to hear of your bleed hope your doing well:hugs:

Last night doing the sleep study was horrible lol. I couldnt move in the bed because I had to move all my cables too. Teamed with me being hormonal and not liking OH for taking overtime without even asking me (silly but really upset me) so he was trying to talk to me for ages once I went to bed then Nathan was up at 5am (luckily OH was getting up with him:haha:) I think the birds singing woke him up.

I am so knackered today due to the heat/sun and work so possibly and earlyish night tonight....that said we are getting a dominos pizza for a bad tea tonight as all I could think of all day was pizza. Well I am having pizza as OH hates cheese os he gets a few sides:dohh:

Good Luck to all the ladies due for scans this week.:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Girls

Well the scan went well, in terms of baby being healthy but they couldn't confirm the sex! I left the scan feeling a bit upset to be honest as I only got to see the screen for 10 seconds at the end after lying there in silence for 30 minutes and then had to crane my neck to see it, then he said he couldn't confirm the sex as 'there is too much of mum to get through' and started going on about me being overweight. He did say that he had managed to see everything he needed though which is the main thing. The picture they gave us was poor quality as well and he said he couldn't have got one any better as I am too overweight... strange when three weeks ago I had a private scan and got some perfect pictures! He also grilled us about our decision to turn down the downs screening and made us feel really bad about it.

So, although at the gender scan they said baby was almost certainly a girl, we were hoping to have it confirmed today but he wouldn't even try, so we'll have to wait to know for sure at the 4d scan we want to have at 26 weeks. But like I said, the main thing is that baby seems to be healthy and growing properly O:)

Oh and he also said I have a low lying placenta but this should sort itself out as my womb grows so this will have to be re-checked at another scan at 32 weeks. 

I hope everyone else is well :flower:

Em x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emzy I can't believe the cheek of that man!! How rude and totally unnecessary!! Of course you were sad, you poor thing and to only see your bean for 10 seconds is terrible. We were allowed to see ours the whole time. Re your low lying placenta, I was told mine was the same so I also have another scan booked in for 32 weeks. :hugs: x


----------



## babythinkpink

Evening all!!

Well been a quiet day, got a son who is nagging me now about birthday presents, I have said all along at 10 he is not allowed a 16+ xbox game, and all he does is ask, when i said no! It really bugs me he keeps asking, yet he just keeps asking, and nagging, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

Fish and chips, thanks got ticker sorted xx

Becks, how was Nanny McPhee? 
Really wanted to go and see it, but not sure i will get the chance, may take the children for a treat next week xx

Emma, hope you enjoyed the pizza, yummy! xx

Em,
Glad everything good with scan, and baby doing well.
What a cheeky git though, how bloody rude! Your post made me so cross, there is no need to be like that, if he saw all he needed he could surely look to see the sex, and to comment about how much or little of someone is was just plain rude. It is your desision what tests to have and none of his bloody buisness!! 
At least you get another shot at it at 26 weeks:happydance:xx

Well I am going to bed now, my 2yr old has been sleeping all afternoon so i think i have no chance of getting her to sleep tonight! 
My son is having a look at the argos catalogue to see what he wants for his birthday instead of the game i won't let him have, I bet i will end up giving up as well, i am such a softy, why they nag me, they know i will eventually break!
Did look at dopplers but dh talked me out of one again, he said i would only be using it till i feel kicks which will be really soon, and then i won't use it, I can sort of see what he is saying but still would like one, just gave up on the idea for today!

Night all! 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## ika

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Well the scan went well, in terms of baby being healthy but they couldn't confirm the sex! I left the scan feeling a bit upset to be honest as I only got to see the screen for 10 seconds at the end after lying there in silence for 30 minutes and then had to crane my neck to see it, then he said he couldn't confirm the sex as 'there is too much of mum to get through' and started going on about me being overweight. He did say that he had managed to see everything he needed though which is the main thing. The picture they gave us was poor quality as well and he said he couldn't have got one any better as I am too overweight... strange when three weeks ago I had a private scan and got some perfect pictures! He also grilled us about our decision to turn down the downs screening and made us feel really bad about it.
> 
> So, although at the gender scan they said baby was almost certainly a girl, we were hoping to have it confirmed today but he wouldn't even try, so we'll have to wait to know for sure at the 4d scan we want to have at 26 weeks. But like I said, the main thing is that baby seems to be healthy and growing properly O:)
> 
> Oh and he also said I have a low lying placenta but this should sort itself out as my womb grows so this will have to be re-checked at another scan at 32 weeks.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well :flower:
> 
> Em x

Yikes Em - what a rude man!! Pleased to hear all was well but I can't believe what a tactless, rude man your scanner was. You wonder why people like that have jobs with the public. There is a nurse at my docs practice and she is evil. When I was on the pill she treated my like I was some ten times round the block ta*t and now I'm pregnant she's even worse. Never mind I've been with my OH nearly 7yrs!! Grrrr, it should be a lovely exciting time - some hospital staff can really put the dampners on it. Don't let him get you down Em, big :hugs: x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you girls :hugs: I know I shouldn't let it get me down and I keep telling myself that the main thing is that baby is healthy. Thing is, although you know that the purpose of the scans is to check for anomalies, I'm yet to come across anyone that hasn't been excited to see their baby at the 20 week scan! What with the rude midwife when we had to go in a couple of weeks ago and now this rude sonographer I've been so disappointed with the maternity unit at Bolton hospital so far and I don't even feel like I want to give birth there, but I don't really have a choice as the other hospitals are too far away. 

Also, Matt and I have just had a look over my notes and the sonographer has written 'seen' next to everything except 'upper limbs'. He has written 'see comments' then not written anything in the comments about upper limbs! Matt is really unhappy and said he is going to call them tomorrow to ask about this as if there was a problem with seeing the arms or anything then he should have said. Grrr!! 

On a brighter note, my mum is visiting for a few days and brought all of the nursery bedding with her. To cheer me up, she helped me make up the cot with the bedding and the mobile, etc and it looks so lovely :happydance: She also bought a few pink outfits for baby which are soo cute. Also, as it's my birthday in 2 weeks, she has bought me a bunch of maternity clothes which I tried on and they are all lovely. I'm so pleased as I was seriously running out of clothes that fit!

xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Emzy - I agree with the others. Who the hell does that technician think he is? Seriously, he's not a doctor. He has absolutely _no right_ to comment on your Downs test or your weight or anything else. His job is to be respectful and to take the pictures. If he could also achieve cordial or pleasant, that would be great. Pardon my language, but what an asshole. I think you should make a complaint. He is way out of line.
Oooooh look, he's got me all steamed up and ranting. Lucky for him, he's quite far away. :)
I had all sorts of things to say and now I've forgotten them all. Amazing how much like swiss cheese my brain seems to be turning these days.
Oh! I know what I was going to say! I have huge garden envy of all of you. I am dying to go out there and get planting but we are enjoying a lovely spring snowstorm. Boo! Hiss! :(
Calgary is a very weird gardening zone and we can't safely plant anything until late May/early June. It just about kills me. I do seed propagation to take the edge off! :)


----------



## Zo23

Hi everyone! Just needed to share that I am going to have a son! Team Blue! I'll post pictures later...Its been a whirlwind of a day.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Zo23 said:


> Hi everyone! Just needed to share that I am going to have a son! Team Blue! I'll post pictures later...Its been a whirlwind of a day.

Congratulations on your blue bump-welcome to team blue!! xx


----------



## becs0375

Morning girls!!!

I slept like a log last night, just having a cuppa before I have a shower and start some housework! Wanna vax me carpets upstairs this morning!!! Ian has took the dog to work so gonna make the most of it!!! 

Everyone keepssaying I have the pregnancy glow, I know I feel amazing!! That must be it lol!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This is a pointless post, but just to see if my ticker says- 20 WEEKS!!!!! Half way there!!!! xx


----------



## Blob

Awwww yaaay!! :happydance: 

Congrats to all those who have had more scans and found out sex etc... CANNOT read through everything since i was last here :nope: We had internet issues and ended up in hospital the other week :cry: But everything is ok i just HATE hospitals SOOOO much :grr:


----------



## Blob

Amy I really feel for you i got a taste :( i got up the other night to a gush of blood didnt really notice till i was in the bathroom and saw blood all down my legs and then there was a trail all the way from the bed :shock: Hospital was crap when i went in and didnt even check baby hb or anything just had a ton of internals for them to say 'we have no idea why you keep bleeding' :dohh: 

:hugs: i really hope they have some answers for you though. :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

heyall!

I would be marching backto that hospital with a compliant! how rude!!
and Blob..hope things are ok for you! take it easy?

I feel crap this morning. dizzy light headed sick i have a rash on my arms. I just am feeling so sorry for myself thismorning :(


----------



## Carley22

awww blob thats not good, glad to see you're ok tho... i had a completely girly moment last night.....

I was meant to be selling my piano tonight and as i was dusting it off i burst into tears because ive had that piano since i was a little girl and always wanted to one day see my kids messing around with it and i was sobbing like an idiot, so i called mum and apologised that she probably didnt need it, but whether or not she thinks i shold get rid of it and she said that when it was at her house everytime she mentioned selling it i would get really upset, so she said theres no point and i should keep it. 

So i had to call the lady and let her know that it wasnt for sale anymore - im such a wimp but i didnt realise how sentimental it was....


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: blob hope bleeding has settled for you, i woke up to more this morning but i dont reckon anything is going to change, just have to hope for the best xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping in to say Good Morning all, feeling crap today, seems mornings are getting worse, just waiting for dh to get his lazy arse out of bed then i am getting back into it! Not thinking that will be any time soon as he was up on the x box til the early hours! 
My head is splitting with a headache, and my dd does this high pitched scream, lots, she is my only one to do it and i don't know how to stop her, its every time she doesn't get her way, even slightly she lets out this scream, and i can't deal with it today!

Hoping every one well, 

Carley, I would have been exactly the same with the piano, i wish i coulf fit one in our house, i don't really play but my granny has one and it is a childhood reminder of lovely times spent at my grandparents!xx

LittleAurora, You have my sympathy, i am feeling rubbish too!! xx

Blob, hope you have your feet up and taking things easy, bloody hospitals! xx

Teeny Weeny, YAY for 20 weeks! xx

Becs, Glad your getting the 'glow' mine kicks in about the 8 month mark, for a few days!!:haha:xx

Zo23, congrats on your blue bump :happydance:xx

Sarahkka, I was steamed up too over that nasty rude man, good job none of us are that close! xx

Em, I have been really lucky so far with my hospital, been better than my midwife, just don't want to talk too soon and have a bad experience at my 20 week scan!! The baby clothes sound nice, its so lovely to get little clothes to look at! When is your birthday, my son is same day as my scan, 28th April!:hugs:xx

Well that is just about me done for today, just b4 i need to run to be sick!!
Was looking at an old forum i was on for dd and it was such good reading, i was still being really sick at 20 weeks, just read to about 23 weeks last night, it brings back momories of things you really do forget so fast, I think some things are the first time and they are not, and you remember things wrong, i got my cravings totally wrong, i thought i craved sweet with dd but it was savory, could be a girl yet!

Really must go!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

I tried to post this 3 times last night(gradually got shoter)- went down every time I pressed post! :dohh:

emzy - I'm glad baby is healthy and well but I can't believe he said that to you! how rude. He sounds like he just wanted to be an arse to be honest! I'm overweight(pre preg bmi 34 uh oh :'( ) 
like you, I've always had fine ultrasounds and clear pics before with nobody saying anything. Screw him, he was just being awkward. But main thing is babs is ok i guess :hugs:

Blob - sorry to hear about your bleed, glad baby is ok though and I hope you eventually find out what caused it! :hugs: 

Zo23 - Congrats! a little boy! :D

TeenyWeeny- Happy 20 weeks!

Carley - Happy 18 weeks to us! 

And Babythinkpink - Hope you feel better soon 

Also, I was just wondering if anyone else has been sneezing more lately? I've been sneezing all night, sometimes about 5 times a minute! I don't feel unwell or like I'm coming down with anything I just feel sneezey!


----------



## becs0375

I am pooped!!! Just cleaned all my carpets upstairs, dusted and cleaned the whole house, hung washing out and mopped floors!! I think thats enough for today!!!

To all you ladies that feel like poo, I hope you feel better soon xxxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

I am in the middle of decorating my whole house :dohh: not fun... but it will look fabbb when its done :D

Bathroom getting done today, needs painting and new flooring down. Will do the painting today, probs put the floor down tomorro x


----------



## becs0375

I love decorating!!! So satisfying!!!! Shame we live in army housing so we only paint!!!


----------



## apaton

hi ladies hope you are all well :), 
emzy - im glad your scan went well even thought he man was rude :(, i didnt get the downs test either, hope i dont get a mean person :hugs:
blob and amy - sorry to hear about your bleed its very frightening :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Emzy - I cannot believe how rude the sonographer was to you. I honestly think that you should complain. I know that government guidelines are such that if you have a high BMI people think they have a right to comment on it, but that is way out of line. I was given a hard time about my BMI at my first MW appointment and have to see the doctor at 22 weeks - probably for another telling off. I wouldn't mind but I've got low blood pressure and low blood sugar so at the moment I'm no more at risk than the average person. At the end of the day if the sonographer ticked the boxes to say he had seen everything he had no right to make a comment. As you said your previous scans have been perfectly clear so it seems to me as if he was just using the situation as an excuse to insult you. Unfortunately, some people never quite grow out of the playground tendency to do that sort of thing however old they get. If they feel their position gives them some sort of moral high ground they are even worse. I am beginning to wonder whether some sonographers have a problem with telling people the sex of their child. A few people have posted about negative experiences when enquiring about the babies gender? I must admit at my 12 week scan the sonographer was nice enough but not exactly the life and soul of the party. My DH tried to engage her a couple of times but she wasn't interested in talking to us - I just put it down to the need to concentrate. I'll see how it compares at my 20 week scan.

I am off to see the MW this afternoon she said she would fit me in at short notice when I called her this morning to check the drop-in times. I gave her a call on Saturday because I've been feeling quite down, having lots of nightmares about the baby that have been really quite distressing and worrying about the fact that I don't think I'm feeling movements. Everyone seems really dismissive of my anxiety including my DH and my Mum so I'm hoping that the MW will give me some sympathy!

Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## LittleAurora

out of interest what is your BMI?


----------



## becs0375

Mrs JO8 I hope your mw is more sympathetic for you xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Mrsj08 - Hope your midwife can give you some piece of mind and sorry to hear you've been having anxiety and nightmares :(
I'm sure you'll be fine and babs will start wiggling around in there soon :hugs:

I've suffered with generalised anxiety disorder and slight bouts of depression from the age of 13(now 21) and I've found things really difficult over the years, sometimes i wouldnt go out for months.
I've been a bit anxious over this pregnancy aswell, but my main worry is my mental health after the birth, sometimes I work myself up so I can't sleep then I have panic attacks for days until I calm down again. 
My mum had puepural psychosis and manic depression after she gave birth to my brother and my cousin had PP too. I'm terrified that I'm going to get Peupural Psychosis too when my LO is born and do something awful. One of my biggest fears/anxietys is losing grip with reality and "cracking up" and not being in control of myself so that's really worrying me!

Anxiety sucks :(


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, no way I can catch up on things but hoping everyone is okay :hugs:
Seems like a few people are finding out the sex now - exciting stuff! 
Had my 16 weeks appointment today - all is well with us :thumbup: Just a trace a blood in my urine sample though - so have to send off as ?UTI. Think the sample may have been contaminated though. Anyone else had this? 
Work situation is not good for me at the moment - I am seriously considering quitting, and if we had the money, I would do it right away! That was their suggestion when I said I wasn't coping well with long shifts anyway - you can always quit. Charming.


----------



## stmw

heya everyone - i was just wondering how often you have seen your midwife since booking? As I havent atall -im not too bothered as im fine - but I just worry for other people in my area who are having problems!

Hope your all well!!

xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Mrs_N said:


> hey girls, no way I can catch up on things but hoping everyone is okay :hugs:
> Seems like a few people are finding out the sex now - exciting stuff!
> Had my 16 weeks appointment today - all is well with us :thumbup: Just a trace a blood in my urine sample though - so have to send off as ?UTI. Think the sample may have been contaminated though. Anyone else had this?
> Work situation is not good for me at the moment - I am seriously considering quitting, and if we had the money, I would do it right away! That was their suggestion when I said I wasn't coping well with long shifts anyway - you can always quit. Charming.

Thats nice of your work, idiots!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone! Sorry to hear that some people are not having a very nice time of it at the moment... Emzy, I would definately make a compaint about that man, there was no reason to say the things he did, it didn't benefit you or him in any way!

Amy and Blob I'm sure everything is ok, positive vibes being sent out your way!

Becs, what are you taking?! You seem to be houseworking like there is no tomorrow! I just cannot get motivated to do things like that, I'm rubbish! My hubby is a clean/tidy freak though and loves housework etc and can't sit still so while he's home he's catching up on it all for me!

We had a moment of weakness and bought an angelsounds doppler off ebay on saturday,,,, just waitin for it to arrive now, can't wait! But DH also rented one from hi baby which arrived today and we found the heartbeat, woo!! I think baby was sleeping again though as there were no movements like there were at the MW appointment.. I think we have a very sleepy baby! At my 12 week scan it didn't move at all, only raised its arm when the sonographer kept on prodding to try to get him/her to move!

Happy sunny thoughts to everyone on this lovely day! I love school holidays! x


----------



## Carley22

God reading these some people are just so damn rude....... Mrs Jo8 hopefully you'll find something else, theres no point working for people like that...... Emzy if i were closer id be on my way to Bolton Hospital now to have words with our little friend.... the bloody cheek!! 

Hopefully you'l be fine bekkles, you must remember that with conditions like that you can end up making yourself like it if you think theres a chance, its half condition half psychological... remain calm and happy.... you and LO will be wonderful! 

Happy thoughts people we have babies to keep calm!! Luv you all !!xxxxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh my goodness, you ladies have been up to so much today. Well, I have just awoken from a 2 hour nap..oops!!! I'd best get showered and enjoy the rest of this sunny day. xx


----------



## becs0375

Well my banana cake is now out of the oven and it smells gorgeous!!!!! Can't wait to have some with a cuppa later!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

hi all!!

I am feeling a good bit better now. I washed all the babies things! I cant beleive how much there was!! 2 and half loads!! wow!!!


----------



## becs0375

Bloomin heck Little A!!!!


----------



## Carley22

thats lots!!!! i really need to wash the baby stuff but the cats keep getting near it so may wait till nearer the time.... :sad:


----------



## Mrs_N

wow thats loads of stuff! we've only got a couple of sleepsuits and a couple of babygro's? I don't know what the proper names are for the ones with arms/without arms, it's very confusing lol!


----------



## LittleAurora

I cant believe it either!! 1 load was clothes and the 2nd was some clothes and blankets!! 

We don't even know if the baby is a boy or girl yet so all the stuff is white, cream, lemon, some multi colored stuff like polka dots. But mostly white vests and baby grows. Cause you really cant have too many of those!! lol
There are wee socks and hats and scratch mits. Jackets and snow suits. grow bags and moses basket sheets. I have not put the towels in yet tho.


----------



## x-amy-x

Wait til nearer time to wash! Will smell fresher :D


----------



## Louise3512uk

DH and I did some visiting last week and we came back with bags full of things! My sister gave me a bin liner full of 6months vests and sleepsuits, and she has another bin liner full of 0-3 for me too! My mum and aunty have knitted a big bag full of baby clothes too, cardies, jumpers and blankets etc, they are all very very cute and not old fashioned at all thank goodness! Just need to buy some girl/boy outfits and going out outfits nearer the time methinks! My mum has also given me a bag full of toilettries for baby, not going to have much left to buy! 

Becs are you using an army issue cot? We are going to use one till Wayne gets back from Afghanistan, they only issue brand new cots and mattresses so seems silly not to, then when he gets back baby will be about 6 months ish so we can deck out the nursery with a cute cotbed and furniture etc with his bonus!


----------



## becs0375

Louise3512uk said:


> DH and I did some visiting last week and we came back with bags full of things! My sister gave me a bin liner full of 6months vests and sleepsuits, and she has another bin liner full of 0-3 for me too! My mum and aunty have knitted a big bag full of baby clothes too, cardies, jumpers and blankets etc, they are all very very cute and not old fashioned at all thank goodness! Just need to buy some girl/boy outfits and going out outfits nearer the time methinks! My mum has also given me a bag full of toilettries for baby, not going to have much left to buy!
> 
> Becs are you using an army issue cot? We are going to use one till Wayne gets back from Afghanistan, they only issue brand new cots and mattresses so seems silly not to, then when he gets back baby will be about 6 months ish so we can deck out the nursery with a cute cotbed and furniture etc with his bonus!

Luckily my sister has given me hers, just bought a new mattress for it! She paid quite a bit for it from John Lewis so seems silly not to have it!! And its white which is what we wanted! Just got to get some furniture to match! Luckily we move 4 weeks after bubs is due so we will have our DA!! Never even thought about having an army cot tbh!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I hadn't until my sister told me, her husband is also in the army, and she bought a cot before she realised that the policy is that they only issue brand new cots and mattresses! I don't know what they look like, but we're starting off with a moses basket anyway I think.. although need to look into where we can buy bedding for them as I don't recall ever seeing any!


----------



## babythinkpink

Its domesticated bliss on here with all the washing and baking! 
Another lovely day, I went back to bed and just wanted to share my little moment! 
I have been worried about lack of movement, i have not felt kicks, just a bit of a weird motion sort of sensation, but nothing enough to say that is baby.
So i led down on the bed, and got tummy out, I could feel the weird turning thing so i thought baby was awake, and i put a little box low on my belly, it was just a box of vapour rub i had from one of the childrens snuffly noses, it was a bit cold, but within seconds of putting it on my belly it was nudged off, baby realy wanted it gone! 
It was brilliant, and although i am not getting kicks yet that movement has made my day! I did it a few times and could see like my belly moving and stretching to push the box off, as baby grows i suppose they will get more defined and then kicks!

Anyway, just wanted to share that with you all!! My little Mummy/Baby moment! 

Just managed to boil a pan of boiled eggs dry, I mean how do you burn a boiled egg!!! Only when I'm pregnant!!
Not even going to dare bake a cake!!:haha:

Have a great rest of the day everyone xx:hugs:


----------



## becs0375

I am getting a moses basket, seems silly putting a cot up for a few weeks!! I think you can get the sheets from mothercare but I have seen them on ebay!!


----------



## Carley22

yeah mothercare do loads of sheets for moses baskets / cribs and cots all different sizes... cute ones too !!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

My dad is painting away in the kitchen bless him. I have the job of glossing the bathroom after caitlyns gone to bed. Something i'm NOT looking forward too :dohh:

I dunno if im gonna be able to keep it a secret at my scan in a week... im desperate to know :lol:


----------



## becs0375

Are you going to find out Amy??


----------



## x-amy-x

I dunno! I wanted to stay on team yellow but the closer it gets the more uncertain i am haha you? x


----------



## becs0375

I am going to find out!! Too excited not to!!


----------



## Mrs_N

someone suggested if you aren't sure how about getting them to write it down then put it in a sealed envelope. at least you have the option then!


----------



## x-amy-x

With caitlyn we found out. With evie we didnt get to the scan as we lost her just days before. I dont mind either way but im eagar to shop colours and paint nursery etc... and i think it'll help me bond a bit more. :cloud9:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Girls

Blimey you lot are chatty today!! I have only just been able to get back on as it was broken earlier on when I popped on. I haven't had a chance to read everything properly yet but wanted to say thanks for all the kind messages about the rude sonographer. I wasn't going to complain, but Matt rang them today and gave them an earful and said he wanted to know about the 'upper limbs- see comments' thing. The lady he spoke to was shocked and said that it is not acceptable that he spoke to me that way. She said it is not his place to comment about the Downs screening for sure and if he did have an issue with my weight at the scan, there are ways of saying it tactfully. She said that she struggled to see why it was a problem if he managed to see everything he needed to see though. I know I am overweight, but I'm not absolutely huge! I am a UK size 16/18 pre pregnancy and I am short so a bit dumpy lol but I am sure lots of women who are bigger than me get pregnant. Anyway She assured him it wouldn't happen again and said that she would check the notes he made about the scan to see about the arms thing and call back later this afternoon, so we'll see whether he wrote anything different in his notes than on mine. 

It's been lovely having my mum here. She's made me lots of yummy food, bought me lovely new clothes and has just given me a lovely pedicure! She always spoils me when she comes to visit as she lives 250 miles away so we don't get to see each other all that often. We want to go swimming as well, but I am waiting for my new phone upgrade to be delivered! Grr I hate waiting in for deliveries.

Have a good day girls 

xx


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

Just back form my scan, all was well and we had a lovely sonographer (I see you have had a bad exprience with them emzy...it really puts me off now when I go!)
Baby let her emasure everything and was just so lovely to see everything and obviously baby again!

She thought I had said we didnt want to know the sex but I said we did so she went back and had a good scan at the baby bits and said she thinks its a girl:cloud9:obviously she didnt want to say 100% as usual incase of being sued but pointed out the 3 lines and said when I go back on 30th for artery scan just to ask again for confirmation.

So happy all is well and feel strange its a girl. I had no clue and quite a few people said boy in my family. 

Emma.xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats on your PINK bump :D


----------



## becs0375

Congratulations on the pinkie xx


----------



## MamaBird

Congrats on the pink bump Emma!!!!
xo


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations on your girlie bump Emma! Just goes to show my 'instinct' is nothing more than eenie meenie minie mo!

I have the BEST husband in the world ever! My scan isn't till the 28th which has been taking forever to get here... well he secretly booked a 2D gender scan for Friday for us, even though it's only just under a fortnight before the anomaly scan he wanted to do it as he knows I'm desperate to know the sex of the baby.... and he is deperate to know too... and because my stepsons will still be here then and it would be lovely for them to be able to see the baby at the scan.... love him!!!

So now I only have 3 days to wait!!

Although he has just written 'baby due' on the calendar on the 8th September... even though we're due on the 5th! Doh!


----------



## becs0375

Thats brilliant Louise!!! Bet you can't wait!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Louise3512uk said:


> Although he has just written 'baby due' on the calendar on the 8th September... even though we're due on the 5th! Doh!

maybe its a premonition! 3 days over isnt bad :D


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Bekklez - you poor thing I feel bad about moaning now it sounds like you are having things really tough at the moment. I know it's a bit rich my giving you advice but I keep telling myself to live in the moment rather than focussing on the if's, but's and maybe's. I think the best way to approach it in your situation is to think forewarned is forearmed. Given the family history you have had, it's inevitable that you will worry that it will happen to you too but at the same time you are best placed to recognise the symptoms and get help if you need it. It might be worth talking to your midwife because you may be able to see a maternity psychiatrist. According to my midwife they regularly refer people who have a history of depression or anxiety these days and the psychiatrist visits the maternity unit. I think the primary reason is to try and support people and minimze the risk of post-natal depression. Take care

Mrs N - your employer is on incredibly dodgy ground there and you could use that as evidence of constructive dismissal (ie you are being made to feel in such a way that your position becomes untenable) Make a note of who said it, where, and when in your diary and do the same if anyone behaves in such a way that your pregnancy is perceived negatively. When you are pregnant you have seriously enhanced employment rights and your company has a duty of care to ensure you are not put under any unnecessary stress or strain both physically and mentally. To my mind there is in implied threat in what they said to you and that is illegal.

Well I am back from the MW and feeling much better for getting a few things off my chest. It wasn't a routine appointment, I requested it because I've been feeling upset. My next scheduled appointment is at 22 weeks and that would have been the first appointment since booking. I had a good chat with the MW and she made me feel an awful lot better. Best of all she pulled out the doppler and found the baby's heartbeat. It was 149bpm and I'm 18 weeks tomorrow. Boy or girl anyone? I know it's only an old wives tale but I'm still interested to hear your opinions. Apparently anything between 110-160bpm is normal although so many of you have your own dopplers you probably already knew that! The baby ran away almost as quickly as she found it which was quite funny. 

It was a good job that I went because apparently my blood test results from my booking appointment hadn't been processed and she had to take them all again - ouch! I think there was an admin issue because the computer's were down and the only stickers they had to put on the test tubes were in my maiden name. The student midwife used the stickers with my maiden name on but put a line through it and wrote my married name on in pen. Apparently labs are so careful with results that they rejected them because my name was handwritten. 

Anyway, I'm going to go and see the maternity psychiatrist about my anxiety disorder. Some people wait months for counselling and I've never been offered it before for free so I figured I may aswell take advantage of it as it was on offer. I think the MW is concerned I'm under a lot of strain with my DH being so ill and in and out of hospital. To be perfectly honest it was nice to feel that someone was concerned about me for a change. I'm such a coper that I spend all my time worrying about other people and not taking care of myself. I've also got to go and see the anaesthetist as it is possible I won't be able to have an epidural (not that I was planning on having one but who know's?). I had a back injury last year where my bottom 3/4 vertebrae fused together, that combined with my bmi may make it impossible apparently. (Although she did say that because I carry most of my weight in my legs/hips it might be less of a problem from a weight perspective)

Emzy - I'm glad that Matt complained on your behalf - good on him and you never know you might get another scan as a result. FX for you.

Take care all x

ooo I've just noticed I've moved up a box on my ticker :happydance:


----------



## becs0375

So glad you are feeling more positive MrsJO8, makes the world of difference when you can talk to someone xxx Hopefully the counselling will be of great help too xx


----------



## SisterRose

Mrsj08 - Sorry! i didn't mean to make you feel bad or anything and i appreciate any advice!
The midwife did write in my notes that I need to see a maternity psychiatrist just to monitor me during my pregnancy at the first appointment almost 10 weeks ago now! but so far I've heard nothing about it. I also went to see my doctor and asked her to refer me as I'm dying to talk to someone about things and she said she would but I've heard nothing there either. I'm trying my best to stay positive about things and pray I don't suffer anything like Peuperal Psychosis after LO is born! I think I could cope with some PND/baby blues but I'm just uttery terrified of getting PP after hearing the awful things that can happen and my mother went through.
I'm hoping that when I finally get to see the psychiatrist they might think it a good idea to just put me on some kind of medication/prevention after the birth just to make sure I don't go down that path and can enjoy a happy first few months with my new baby!

I really hope seeing the maternity psychiatrist helps you to feel more positive about everything to! and i guess things can only get better! :D 
x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Zo23!

Blob and Amy, I hope you get some positive answers soon.

Babythinkpink, hope you feel better soon hun but yey to the bean making moves in your belly. I can't wait for mine to become visible. 

Yey elmaxie!! A little girlie!! so excited for you. 

Wow Louise, what an amazing dh you have!!

Mrs J, glad your appointment went well but ouch to more blood tests. I'm surprised they didn't tell you before that they needed to be redone.

I've really struggled to walk today which is a worry. I keep getting sharp stabbing pains in my left buttock. I'm worried I have SPD. I have tried to contact my mw for 2 days now but no luck. :(


----------



## hmu04146

Hey Fish and chips, doing a wee bit of stalking you ladies as this is where i should be. Im so sorry I forgot to say after my mmc but could I be removed? Sorry again xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

hmu04146 said:


> Hey Fish and chips, doing a wee bit of stalking you ladies as this is where i should be. Im so sorry I forgot to say after my mmc but could I be removed? Sorry again xxx

Oh hun I'm so sorry! I hope you and your oh are ok. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh but congrats on your pregnancy!! Hurrah!! You are still welcome to stick with us ladies! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies xx

F&C - I spoke to my MW about SPD today as the physio said that's what I have. In our maternity unit there is a specialist who deals with SPD and people with hip and back problems. It's difficult isn't it because you don't know these things unless they tell you. Perhaps if you can't get hold of your own MW it might be worth calling the Ante-natal clinic for advice in case your unit has one too? Suprisingly, I've found Maternity receptionist's to be pretty nice, especially when compared to Doctor's receptionist's many of whom seem to have been to evil school. Lol!

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's a good idea, thanks hun. If I don't have any luck tomorrow I will call them directly. I wouldn't have suspected SPD but my sister had it and when I told her my symptoms she said it most likely is. x


----------



## x-amy-x

I have been in a lot of pain with my hips today, hoping im not gonna have spd... hoping i just slept funny!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Elmaxie on the girl !!

Well I had my midwife appointment today to find not only they have me down 3 inches shorter but they have lost all my bloodwork too....... ummm anyway all was forgiven once she helped me locate babba and hear the heartbeat! 

Does it sound strange that finally today it all seemed to sink in that i'm actually having a baby,I don't know what's taken me so long

F&C lets hope it's not SPD... I know you can buy special belts to help ease the pain and pressure as my beautician is going through the same thing at he mo.


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening everyone!
I had to take notes so that I could remember what everyone has been up to. The best part is that we are just getting warmed up. You wait until we get closer to the due dates and we're all in our first few weeks of mat leave. December Mummies 2008 would regularly post pages and pages of what we were going to eat for every meal! We had way too much time on our hands! :) It was pretty funny.

Anyway, more long crazy days at work for me. I keep wondering when and if this job is ever going to calm down a little. It's very fun and all stuff I love doing, but I feel like I'm sprinting up a mountain all day long and never get any closer to the top. You know how you manage to check 250 items off your to-do list, but it grows by the same amount at the same time? That's been work for me for the last few months. Nature of the beast, I think. Good thing I love my job! :)

Bekklez - I not only get sneezier, I get more mucousy in general. Very common pregnancy symptom, apparently. Loooovely. :p 
By the way, I think that you are totally doing the right thing about the anxiety/PND by accessing every support system available to you in a preventative manner. I'd be way more worried about your situation if you were downplaying your risk or brushing off your family history. Showing such awareness and being so proactive means you are a step ahead of the illness, kitten, and that's a great thing. The hardest part is trying to find a little peace of mind for yourself now. :hugs: Maybe an afternoon on the couch with the complete works of Jane Austen? :flower:

Oh crap. I can't remember who was having the distinctly unsupportive things said to them at work. At any rate, I completely agree with MrsJo. You might want to consider looking up your rights in the workplace while pregnant. MrsJo is absolutely correct. Your employer is legally obliged to modify your work situation and if they are a hair less than positive about your situation, they are being sexually discriminatory and you can charge them with labour code and human rights violations. Pregnancy is not a crime. It's not something any of us did to piss off our employers, and they don't get to act as if it is. :growlmad: Ahem. I will try to stop ranting now. It is a terrible problem that I have while pregnant. I get a good head of steam built up and then the hormones take over and I could go on for awhile!:)

Emma - congrats on the pink bump! You sound mildly shocked! I have a feeling mine might be a girl, then I totally doubt myself and haven't got a clue. Both husband and I are really dying to know!

Emzy - your husband is a star. And because you decided to say something, let's hope that Mr. Manners doesn't treat another woman the way he treated you. Good for both of you for standing up for respectful treatment. Some people just seem to need a reminder to be polite, eh? 

Sending pain-free healing thoughts to all the achey and uncomfortable preggies out there. Here's hoping it's just a day or two of your bodies adjusting.


----------



## apaton

hi ladies just to report my scan went well :) baby is fine but i got no pics because machine was broke :(, i have some from 18 weeks ill get them on wen i get a min , good luck every1 else who has still to get 1 xxxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning ladies, I am just off out to take little one to the pics to see 'the spy next door' and I will try not to fall asleep!!!
Tonight I have lots to do as the estate agent is coming first thing tomorrow so we have to make the house all sparkly..and I will have to clean out my sons aquatic turtles too which is not muy favourite job.

Apaton...so glad your scan went well.

Have a good day. xx


----------



## Boony

Happy 16 weeks to me!!! Only 3 days till my scan cant wait!!

Had some news today. My husband is in the RAF and because we are having a baby they will move us into a 3 bed house instead of the 2 bed we are in now. But because we want a certain area which is rather popular we might have to wait until after the baby is born so now i'm in limbo for the next few weeks until we find out i dont know if to pack or not if to paint my sons room back to magnolia or not etc so now i have an excuse not to do much for the next few weeks haha! I hope we do manage to move beforehand though i'd rather move whilst pregnant than move with a 2 year old and a newborn!


----------



## becs0375

We will be posted and move when the baby is 4 weeks old!! I am just hoping we get another 3 bed house! We were lucky here and got a 3 bed as the camp is so empty and they have surplus housing. 
Bony I hope you get a move before baby is born, bloody pain!!


----------



## Boony

i dont mind waiting if it means we get the area we want though. i dont like any of the other areas plus if we moved to any other area i wouldnt be able to do anything because DH would need our car to get to work and we cant afford to get another car atm because were trying to save for a house deposit.

becs i dont envy you moving with a 4 week old. Do you have family close by to help?


----------



## becs0375

Boony said:


> i dont mind waiting if it means we get the area we want though. i dont like any of the other areas plus if we moved to any other area i wouldnt be able to do anything because DH would need our car to get to work and we cant afford to get another car atm because were trying to save for a house deposit.
> 
> becs i dont envy you moving with a 4 week old. Do you have family close by to help?

Luckily my family are very close and we are only moving to Honington which is about 40 mins from where we are atm, so I hoping for a day move!! Just want it over and done with now! Just hope baby comes on time LMAO!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

WOooooooooooo! Morning everyone!!

Well my morning sickness appears to be back :( Oh well, think of how firm my stomach muscles will be!!

Becs & Boony, I feel for you, we moved into our quarter 2/3 weeks before we got married! STRESS!!

Got our angelsounds doppler today, listened to the baby, it was wriggling and moving A LOT! At one point, I heard a loud noise, felt movement and saw belly move at the same time! That was pretty special :)

Only 2 weeks till we find out the flavour, can't wait! Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## becs0375

Oh no for the morning sickness, hopefully it will go soon enough!!


----------



## Mrs_N

aw sorry your morning sickness is back louise, but yay for a wriggly baby!

does anyone know if they have an anterior placenta?? both me and my midwife think I do because when you put the doppler on you hear a alot of placenta noises very loud! i know it doesn't really make a lot of difference, but would it affect when I'll feel baby move?


----------



## Boony

I'm quite used to moving at stressful times. we moved into our first quarter a week before our wedding and that was from lossiemouth to marham so quite a long distance. Then we moved from marham to coningsby when i was 21 weeks pregnant lol


----------



## Mrs_N

gosh I don't envy those of you who have ato move around a lot! 
moving with just me and my husband was stressful enough lol!


----------



## becs0375

I love moving, we have moved 3 times in 5 years! I get itchy feet if I stay in one place too long!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

You have a husband in the right career then Becs!


----------



## becs0375

Sure do Louise!! One good thing about the REME being attached, you move every 2-3 years!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

good job you like moving then lol!
It takes me that long to get settled into a place and make it feel properly like home! We've been in our home a year and we haven't finished unpacking yet :rofl:


----------



## stmw

me and my OH moved 2 weeks ago - im 18 weeks pregnant now - it wasnt too stressful - the only part that was, was being told not to do anything!! xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I hate moving and you may know my home goes up for sale tomorrow. I guess it wil take a while to sell, so I have a few more months here yet. We have only lived here a year, but we need an extra bedroom now. I really don't like the idea of people viewing my home, but I will have to get used to it I guess. At least if I'm still pregnant I can't help with the boxes!!! lol xx


----------



## Blob

Oooooooh i love moving its so nice to have a massive clear out :lol: I wish this house felt like new again it was nice when there wasnt cluter


----------



## Boony

well i decided to clear out some clothes instead so i was still doing something useful for moving so i've got 3 bags for charity and 2 bags for the bin plus a suitcase packed full of stuff that wont fit me for ages now anyway so hubby is very happy because my wardrobe is now almost empty although he hasnt realised i've cleared it ready to buy more haha!


----------



## babythinkpink

I am a non mover too, I seem to accumulate so much crap in one place, the thought of clearing it up appeals to me but I just can't be arsed!! :dohh:
My last 2 moves i have done on my own though so I suppose that doesn't help, the first was from a house we renovated and just had it looking perfect, blood, sweat and tears went into that house, I had 2 babies whilst there, and then it went all down the pan with the divorce, so I moved myself and 3 kids out on my own, with most of my stuff thrown at me and broken by a grumpy, x husband!!
The next move after that one was into my bf's house and he was working so i did it on my own, and i had gathered so much in 18 months it was a nightmare! I still have my last house packed up in its entirety and shoved up in the attic!
So I suppose moving holds no joy for me really, and now bf is my dh and since he suffered a back injury I would be moving stuff alone again, sends shivers through me!!:nope:

Been out all day, my hips are aching now, I get syatica (spelling??!) in pregnancy, and can't lay on one side any length of time, it really hurts, and now it is hurting because i have been walking, I hope its nothing else, but its pretty early on to be nearly unbearable!

Hoping everyone is well today, it seemed to be cold where we were today, staying in tomorrow!!

Sorry to hear your sickness is back Louise, you have my total sympathy, its vile, and i seem to get it all through! Yuck!

Huge :hugs: sorry just a quick hello from me today, tired and cold, and hungry!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

apaton said:


> hi ladies just to report my scan went well :) baby is fine but i got no pics because machine was broke :(, i have some from 18 weeks ill get them on wen i get a min , good luck every1 else who has still to get 1 xxxxx

Glad your scan went well! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs_N said:


> aw sorry your morning sickness is back louise, but yay for a wriggly baby!
> 
> does anyone know if they have an anterior placenta?? both me and my midwife think I do because when you put the doppler on you hear a alot of placenta noises very loud! i know it doesn't really make a lot of difference, but would it affect when I'll feel baby move?

Hi hun, I do. I heard it means you feel the baby move later in pregnancy but for me I felt him pretty earlier. That might be cause he's quite low down though. x


----------



## Dolly.

Hi girls.
I am sooooo impatient for my 20 week scan!
Really want to know that everything is ok and whether we're on team blue or pink.
Anyone else having a scan on the 27th april or around then? Want to go through the 2 week wait together xx


----------



## LittleAurora

our scan is on the 21st!! Time cant go quickly enough!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Mine is the 22nd...only 8 days and counting!! I haven't seen him for 4 weeks and it feels like a lifetime! xx Oh, and it's not until 3.20pm- how can I wait all day?? x


----------



## babythinkpink

want2beamummy said:


> Hi girls.
> I am sooooo impatient for my 20 week scan!
> Really want to know that everything is ok and whether we're on team blue or pink.
> Anyone else having a scan on the 27th april or around then? Want to go through the 2 week wait together xx

There are loads of us here with scan on 28th, one other I know of on 27th! 

Can't wait!!!

Saw some lovely baby stuff today, was looking at pink and blue to see if i was getting any feelings for one or the other!! But no!:hugs:


----------



## becs0375

All I keep looking at is girly stuff!!!!! Maybe its a sign??!!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Hi ladies! 

I know I'm not a star anymore since my date got pushed back but I just wanted to check in and say I hope you're all well etc

Hugs a plenty xx


----------



## Blob

I have an anteria placenta too :) Had it with my last baby also!! First time felt kicks at 19 weeks and this time one or two before but really about 20 weeks :) 

I have my scan tomorrow :happydance:

Kittyventura i'm due in August but stay here anyhooo :lol:


----------



## LauraLy

18 WEEKS TODAY! WOO HOO! :happydance:

And a celebratory bump pic! I went back to work this week after a week off for spring break...and everyone keeps telling me how much I've popped in only a week...so I thought I'd share! 

:hugs: Laura


----------



## Louise3512uk

Evening all! Just got back from watching how to train your dragon in 3D... highly recommended!!

My 20 week scan is on the 28th at 3.45pm... tooooooooooo far away! SO we're going on friday to find out, just because we are far too impatient!! and that's at 10.15am so won't have the whole day to hang on waiting!

Bedtime for me now, can't keep eyes open.. nighty night! x


----------



## Sarahkka

Just popping in for a quick hello!
My scan is 7:45 am on the 26th. I'm very excited! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

20 weeks today, 20 weeks today, she's got the key to the door, never been 20 weeks before... laa la la la


----------



## Asher

Congrats on your 20 weeks Ann!!!! Halfway there!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Asher said:


> Congrats on your 20 weeks Ann!!!! Halfway there!

Whoo hoo! Thanks hun x


----------



## LittleAurora

yay for 20 weeks!! how exciting is it!! lol 


(I cant wait untill tomorrow! )


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy 20 weeks Fish & Chips, and for you Little A for tomorrow!

The estate agent is on his way, to take his pics and get our home on the market. :-(
I am taking my son and my nephew to a play park later so they'll be having fun and I can have a few minutes peace!!!!

Only 7 days until my scan...Woo Hoo...nearly there! x
Hope all you ladies are well. x


----------



## becs0375

Hello everyone!!!!

Husband has gone up to Catterick for the day, he left at 5 am so I had a lovely relax in bed and finally got up at 9!! Not up to much today, just baking a banana and choc chip cake, cleaning the bathroom and some lovley ironing!! Sat here in my pj's haha!!! Looks like its another nice day, so glad I have just put my bedding on a wash!! 

Have a super duper day ladies!!!!!!


----------



## xcited4mybump

hello girls,

i haven't been posting much just lurking really:blush:i'm 18 weeks today woohooo and i'll be having my 20 wk scan on 29th:happydance::happydance:

i don't have much of a bump lol more like a bit of belly that seems to be going hard:hugs:i was the same on my other 2 so i'm assuming i'm gonna be the same again,i'm thinking my belly will just suddenly pop up one morning lol,can't wait!

i've been feeling really gentle kicks nothing much but it's so exciting,i've had to really concentrate to feel the little kicks but they are there!the kids are excited they can't wait to feel the baby kicking:hugs:

i can't believe how many of us are here lol the hospitals will be very busy come september!!!!!:winkwink:

has anyone bought anything?i haven't yet i just feel it's too soon,it's been so long since i bought anything for babies so it feels so new lol,i probably will start picking up things once i've had my 20 wk scan.i have done lodes of pram browsing though and i've fallen in love with the icandy peach in tomato:kiss:i just love love love it,it is expensive but i feel as long as i get my use out of it then it'll be worth it!i know alot of ppl get fed up with their prams and downsize to buggies after a few months!i had a mama's & papa's 2 in 1 on my 1st and i used it with my 2nd also so i feel i used it well,granted i did have a buggy but needed it for my ds when he was abit older and would get alittle tired walking.

well the sun is shining here today so i'm gonna go make the most of it,happy thursday everyone and take care xx


----------



## lilia

wanttobeamummy - my scan is on the 27th aswell i can't wait! 12 days :) :) What time is yours at? x


----------



## Mrs_N

wow congrats on 20 weeks, thats awesome! :happydance:

our 20 week scan is not for ages yet - 13th may! still another month to go! at least I have my doppler lol!


----------



## x-amy-x

My scan is on tue... really looking forward to it :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all! We didn't wake up until 10am this morning, including stepsons!! I've been having bad lower backache on my right hand side, hoping its not a water infection :(

Hope everyone is well, congratultions F&C on turning 20 weeks! I can't wait for Sunday till I'm officially half way there too! 

Part of me is starting to get really scared about finding out the gender of our baby tomorrow morning... it will make it seem really real! Plus, will I be upset for the boy/girl we're not having? Or will I just be happy to be having a boy/girl? Will it make me rethink the boy/girl names we have chosen already? AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!! And this is me who has been in tears of frustration because I need to know NOW!


----------



## mixedmama

xcited4mybump said:


> i have done lodes of pram browsing though and i've fallen in love with the icandy peach in tomato:kiss:i just love love love it,it is expensive but i feel as long as i get my use out of it then it'll be worth it!i know alot of ppl get fed up with their prams and downsize to buggies after a few months!i had a mama's & papa's 2 in 1 on my 1st and i used it with my 2nd also so i feel i used it well,granted i did have a buggy but needed it for my ds when he was abit older and would get alittle tired walking.

I LOVE the icandy peach!! It's beautiful. OH put a deposit down for the blackjack one, so it has officially been ordered - yay! I'm thinking of getting the carrycot in tomato though. xx


----------



## Carley22

Oh Louise everything will be fine i think you'll just be happy to know - you got any ideas? 

I was off work yesterday with another wonderful migraine, but it was nice to cuddle with my furbabies for the day. they didnt leave my side bless them although 5 cats curled up on you does get a bit much (and bloody hot). 

Im a 27th April scan person too!! YEY i think mines at 2.30 cant wait to make sure all is well, but still not going to find out what it is.... although i might be like amy and when i get there just buckle under the pressure of it all!! We'll see....


----------



## Louise3512uk

I've had a feeling the whole way through that it's a little girl but as it gets closer my 'feeling' is rapidly fading!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Im actually pretty sure ive ditched the idea of yellow bump :lol:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hehehehe I'm not surprised! It sounds lovely in principle but I don't think I could handle the sonographer knowing and me not!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Im just scared the same thing is happening again as did with evie. 

I was gutted we never got to the 21 week scan in which we would have found out her sex. I want the bonding time... and i think the only reason i wanted to stay yellow was so i wouldnt become too attached to my baby, as awful as it sounds :(


----------



## Louise3512uk

Awww hun, I'm sure its not going to have the same outcome at all, although its perfectly normal for you to feel that way.. you'll make it to your scan next week, it'll be wonderful :)


----------



## becs0375

I am getting more and more impatient!!!! I just sooooooooooo wanna know!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

can't wait for all you girls to find out! as we are staying team yellow I'm living vicariously through you all lol!


----------



## Boony

i find out on saturday at 10am!! I'm going shopping in lincoln afterwards though so dont know when i'll get on to share the news.


----------



## SisterRose

Afternoon!!

I woke up this morning with really bad pain under my stomache and in my pelvis, it's killing me every time i walk or move. Even hurt when turning corners in the car :cry:
Feel like I just want to sit still now and not move any more!

Sound like typical ligament pains?


----------



## Carley22

Yey to team yellow Mrs_N

Amy i cant believe youve given in...... no stamina lol!! although i dont know whats going to happen on the day for me yet! I know what people mean about the sonographer knowing and me not that freaks me out a little...


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh Amy hun, that is so understandable, but it's not going to be that way babes. Keep up the hope sweetheart. :hugs: 

Hope everyone is okay. Can't believe I am over the 20 week mark, bizarre!


----------



## Carley22

is your ticker wrong then drazic ?


----------



## Drazic<3

Carley22 said:


> is your ticker wrong then drazic ?

Nope, I am 20+2, just still hasn't sunk in yet! :)


----------



## Carley22

well congrats .... cant wait to be 1/2 way....


AHHH WERE ALL GOING TO BE MUMMY'S!!!!!!


----------



## xcited4mybump

mixedmama said:


> xcited4mybump said:
> 
> 
> i have done lodes of pram browsing though and i've fallen in love with the icandy peach in tomato:kiss:i just love love love it,it is expensive but i feel as long as i get my use out of it then it'll be worth it!i know alot of ppl get fed up with their prams and downsize to buggies after a few months!i had a mama's & papa's 2 in 1 on my 1st and i used it with my 2nd also so i feel i used it well,granted i did have a buggy but needed it for my ds when he was abit older and would get alittle tired walking.
> 
> I LOVE the icandy peach!! It's beautiful. OH put a deposit down for the blackjack one, so it has officially been ordered - yay! I'm thinking of getting the carrycot in tomato though. xxClick to expand...

thats fantastic,woohooo can't wait to order mine!!alot of ppl are ordering different colour carrycots to the pushchair,it's a great idea i might try it too:happydance:are you gonna get the matching bag lol it's so expensive but it looks so roomy and really good quality!i'm gonna go all out and get all the matching bits i love it all so much....i feel like a kid in a sweet shop hee hee.btw i think the blackjack is gorgous.take care!


----------



## MamaBird

Hello!!!

20 weeks for me today!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Half way there!!! Congrats Ann on the 20 week milestone!
And yay for everyone else celebrating a new week today!!!:hugs:

I can't believe my scan is almost here...in just over 24 hours we will see our Bean again...only much bigger than a Bean this time! :happydance: I REALLY hope our little monkey is good and lets us see if I have a blue or pink bump!!!

Wish me luck ladies!! I am so anxious, happy, excited, on edge today!! :haha:

xo


----------



## Carley22

good luck mamabird, all will be fine!!! 

eek im so excited for you!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Bekklez it sounds perfectly normal, like ligament pains to me hun :) I woke up to a searing pain this morning, it was horrid, and now my bump (or lack of bump) is aching! I'm hoping that it's about to pop!

only 18 hours and 15 mins until I find out the flavour!! Woohooo! Nerves gone, excitement back!! Anyone fancy guessing what I'm going to have?


----------



## lilia

Louise3512uk said:


> Bekklez it sounds perfectly normal, like ligament pains to me hun :) I woke up to a searing pain this morning, it was horrid, and now my bump (or lack of bump) is aching! I'm hoping that it's about to pop!
> 
> only 18 hours and 15 mins until I find out the flavour!! Woohooo! Nerves gone, excitement back!! Anyone fancy guessing what I'm going to have?

I think a girl :) no idea why and im probably wrong but hey its a guess :) Good luck xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

I say girl louise :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thank you! Oh and by the way, the girls name we have chosen is Lilla-Rose!!


----------



## Carley22

what a cute name im not guessing though im ALWAYS wrong....


----------



## xcited4mybump

Louise3512uk said:


> Bekklez it sounds perfectly normal, like ligament pains to me hun :) I woke up to a searing pain this morning, it was horrid, and now my bump (or lack of bump) is aching! I'm hoping that it's about to pop!
> 
> only 18 hours and 15 mins until I find out the flavour!! Woohooo! Nerves gone, excitement back!! Anyone fancy guessing what I'm going to have?

well i'm gonna be different and say your having a BOY:winkwink:although i am always wrong too lol, best of luck hun,i'm so excited for you.i'll be having my 20 week scan on the 29th and i'll hopefully find out the flavour too:flower:

MAMABIRD-wishing you lots of luck i'm so envious i have to wait another 2 weeks before i get to see my little wriggler:hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Louise, I am usually right, and i guess girl, and what a gorgeous name! (now i will be wrong and you will need boys names!!)

F&C, Yay to 20 weeks:happydance:

Congrats to other 20 weekers!! :thumbup:

Bekklez, sounds like Ligament pain, where exactly is it? I get syatica and that in in hips, bum and sometimes legs, but can get very painful! :hugs:

Carley, I had something to reply but it has gone, I am rubbish at remembering and this thread moves so fast, so if i say something out of the blue you know why!

Amy, I can understand all you say about being on team yellow, you will be fine, find out so you can bond with your little bundle! :hugs:

I will find out but won't tell anyone, so almost team yellow!:haha: I want to know so i can bond and so i can know what to do with all my pink stuff! I don't see why i should tell all my friends and family, they will have to wait!! 

Got to cut it short today been hectic and still is!!
Will try and catch up better later, Hello everyone, big :hugs:, and back soon

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## SisterRose

It's in the front of my stomache, underneath, all around and hurts there when I move/walk, also pain/aching in my lower back. pelvis and hips. It doesn't hurt when I'm sitting down and still it just hurts everytime i move and especially when im walking. Getting a feeling it might be the start of PGP/SPD :dohh:

Anyway, i feel like all i've done so far this preg is worry and moan so big apologies to you all!

Congrats to all the ladies reaching 20 weeks now and good luck to all of you who've got your scans soon. Hope you all see happy and healthy little babies :)

I think girl for you too Louise! :)

xxxx :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Louise.

I hope everyone is well? I have overdone it a bit today and my hip is playing up so I'm sat here with the heat pad on to try and ease it. Well I've got a tiny bit of good news - I went to see the dietician/nutritionist today. My midwife insisted on referring me because my bmi is a little high and the nhs are obsessed with weight these days. Anyway, I have lost 3kg (6.6lb) since my 9 week appointment. I know it doesn't sound a lot but I've been eating healthily and I think that's pretty good considering most "normal" people have started gaining weight by now. I think my bump must have popped this week too as two complete strangers started asking me about my bump in the street. I was worried that as I'm a size 18, it wouldn't be so noticeable but obviously I have been worrying unnecessarily. I think in part it may be because I am carrying this baby high and all at the front which makes it a bit more noticeable. 

Amy - given all you have been through with Evie I'm not surprised you have are wavering on the yellow bump front. I can't imagine how you feel and how difficult it must be so I'm not going to witter on. The one thing I can do is send you a :hugs:

I've been looking at prams again - I really can't decide what I want because I'm being super fussy about the carrycot and refuse to spend a ridiculous amount of money. I thought I had decided on the iCandy Apple but we went to look again the other day and DH prefers the Britax B Smart 4. They do pretty much the same thing but the Britax is considerably cheaper. Aggggh I thought I'd really enjoy buying the pram but I'm just finding it ultra confusing. 

My friend is a breast feeding tutor so I've been asking her which breast pump to buy, so I thought I'd share her advice. The pump she recommended was the Avent Manual Breast Pump. According to her it's more effective than the electric ones they use in the hospital. Anyway, I decided to go with her recommendation and managed to get it for £14.99 in Mothercare instead of £29.99 as they are currently half price! I bought an Avent Electric Steriliser too which was £22.49 reduced from £44.99.

Have a nice evening everyone xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck for your scans tomorrow Louise and Brigitte! Beautiful name choice Louise.

Happy weeks Brigitte as well!

Bekklez, I agree with Louise. Sounds like you're stretching. Hope the pain goes soon. I found out that the pain I was having was sciatica :( x


----------



## becs0375

Its so exciting that people are finding out what they are having!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

What do you ladies think of the name Sebastian?


----------



## Boony

my nephew is sebastian. I never liked the name to start with but he definately suits it now!!


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Fish&Chips! 

and I love the name Sebastian, great name.


----------



## Louise3512uk

I really like the name Sebastian, as a teacher I can tell you that in my experience it's not very common at all but the 2/3 Sebastian's and 'Seb's' that I have met have been lovely!

Thank you everyone for your guesses and kind words, only 14 hours to go! Woo!


----------



## becs0375

Its a lovely name Ann!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think it's currently between Sebastian, Elliott, Ethan or James. Ummm.. choices choices


----------



## becs0375

I love Ethan!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hehehe I like Sebastian or James best personally, although I know it has absolutely nothing to do with me!!

We have got just one name for each now, Lillia Rose for a girl (I like repeating myself!:wacko:) and Benjamin Robert for a boy :)

But I'm sure when I know what it actually is, I may change my mind completely!

Our other names were Sophie and Harry... but nearly all the Harry's I know are naughty!! Hehehe.... plus it is becoming really popular.. I've always really loved the name Ben though :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I loved the name Benjamin but my dh's good friend has the same name so he said nope. x


----------



## becs0375

We have a boys name all sorted, its always been Sam David, for a girl we really like Hope, as the past 12 months hope us got us both through a very difficult Afghan tour and losing a good friend and finding out we were pregnant was like the cherry on the cake. The middle name has always been Ian's Mums name as she passed away when he was 18, and that it Alethia.
I like traditional names!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's a lovely name and reason Becs x


----------



## Asher

Good evening everyone!

F&C I love all your name choices. I know a lovely Ethan! Love James, Elliott and Sebastian though, lovely names.

Love your name ideas too Louise. My friend at work has just become a nana to a "Ben" and he is so beautiful and I am loving that name now!

It's so exciting all these upcoming scans! I am still for team yellow for us, but am going to have to be really strong on scan day to not cave in and find out!! Amy, I totally get why you've been wanting to stay team yellow so far, but FX everything will be fine this time and it won't matter whether you find out or you don't. :hug

I think my bump has "popped" this last couple of days. I can feel that it's hard all the time and is getting uncomfortable when I sit with my knees too high, if that makes sense! I think I actually feel properly preggers now!!

I have had something really funny happen today. My friend (who is due 5 days before me) called me on my mobile, but I missed the call and she left me a voicemail. She said she had a friend who worked in the media who was doing an article on pregnant women, but that she needed someone for this Saturday morning, and she couldn't do it herself so she had given this woman my contact..... Anyway, half an hour later this woman called me..... turns out she is the producer of a Saturday morning radio show on BBC radio Manchester! I have now been lined up to go on air Sat morning in the Arndale Centre in Manchester, with a stylist who is going to take me round the shops trying stuff on and giving me style hints and tips for pregnancy! Apparently it should just be a good laugh and a bit of a pamper!! How fab is that? So my mum will look after the boys so I can get out for the morning! I am really excited!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh so jealous Asher, that sounds like great fun! Do you get to keep any of the clothes?


----------



## becs0375

That sounds like fun Asher!!!


----------



## Asher

It sounds good doesn't it!? I'm not sure if I'll get any freebies, but it would be fab if I did!! Could do with some clothes!! I'm up for a bit of a pamper though!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Asher that sounds wonderful!

Becs, I LOVE Alethia! I have never heard it before and what a lovely reason for the name :) We have Robert as a boys middle name as it was Wayne's (DH's) grandad's name, he died when Wayne first joined the army and as he was in basic training he wasn't allowed to go to the funeral :( They were very close as he was a military man aswell and was always very proud of Wayne :)


----------



## Asher

Alethia is a beautiful name Becs, so pretty and unusual! Sam is good too, that's my current fave. I like Samuel James, and for once, DH likes a name I like too!


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh I love Ethan and James!

Louise we must like similar names, one of my boys is called Ben, and my dd is Sophie!

Asher My eldest is Jack, and our fave boys name is Archie, so same name taste there too!!


This is the link to my pram, car seat & buggy I had it from dd and i think being red will be fine for either, I still love it and never really got any use out of the pram so this time with the children changing to local schools by September I will be using it loads:happydance:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAUCK-INFINI...99585e31260a0aad314a664ff815e37#ht_5500wt_939

Its a bit rubbish pics but all i could find!!

This is all i can think i have although i have a baby bath, that was in white and yellow, so thats ok! A baby carrier, in navy, other things are bigger items and if i have a blue bump will be selling to make room and put towards the same in blue!

It is nice starting to think about baby things, my dh said to me tonight i looked pregnant now, he said he didn't think it had sunk in yet he would be a Daddy again, he loves being a Daddy our dd is the apple of his eye and he is so great with her. 
Having an I love my hubby moment there:haha:

Just seen the post so edit!! Alethia is just so pretty, and lovely meaning behind it for you Becs xx

Anyway time to go, Must get early night...must get early night...!:sleep:

:hugs: Night all xx:wave:


----------



## LittleAurora

my hubs has promised me a back rub tonight but i dont know how he is going to do it! I cant lie on my front and my dining chairs back are to too high to be comfy :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Have you got a pregnancy/yoga ball Little A? If so you can sit on it and rest against your sofa or bed. x


----------



## LittleAurora

no :( 

Ill prob end up sitting on the foot stool or something.


----------



## mixedmama

xcited4mybump said:


> mixedmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xcited4mybump said:
> 
> 
> i have done lodes of pram browsing though and i've fallen in love with the icandy peach in tomato:kiss:i just love love love it,it is expensive but i feel as long as i get my use out of it then it'll be worth it!i know alot of ppl get fed up with their prams and downsize to buggies after a few months!i had a mama's & papa's 2 in 1 on my 1st and i used it with my 2nd also so i feel i used it well,granted i did have a buggy but needed it for my ds when he was abit older and would get alittle tired walking.
> 
> I LOVE the icandy peach!! It's beautiful. OH put a deposit down for the blackjack one, so it has officially been ordered - yay! I'm thinking of getting the carrycot in tomato though. xxClick to expand...
> 
> thats fantastic,woohooo can't wait to order mine!!alot of ppl are ordering different colour carrycots to the pushchair,it's a great idea i might try it too:happydance:are you gonna get the matching bag lol it's so expensive but it looks so roomy and really good quality!i'm gonna go all out and get all the matching bits i love it all so much....i feel like a kid in a sweet shop hee hee.btw i think the blackjack is gorgous.take care!Click to expand...

oo i haven't taken a look at the matching bag! how much does it cost? I'm going to go and look at it this weekend if i can :D haha who knew pram-shopping was so exciting? xx


----------



## AngelzTears

Hey ladies! 

Anyone starting to get really uncomfortable at night? I just can't seem to get into a comfy spot, my hips ache and my arms are going numb easily. I also feel like the bed is shrinking, but I think I'm just getting bigger haha :haha: Every night I can't wait til my hubby gets up for work so I can stretch out all over the bed and finally get about an hour's decent sleep. lol


----------



## MamaBird

Ann: I love Sebastien and James!! My two favs!

Louise Good luck tomorrow!!

AngelzTears: I know EXACTLY what you mean...I feel the same way....hopefully we can figure out this sleeping thing! haha!

I am sooo on edge!! 16 hours to go before our scan!!!! GOSH!! lol!

xo


----------



## Laura617

well glad to see so many ladies are going to be having scans soon and hope everyone's goes well!

I double checked my appointment and found mine is on the 29th so a day later then I was thinking, I am staying team yellow but can hardly wait to see baby again. My doctor does the ultrasounds in his office and has already been told we are team yellow so he has sworn to stay away from that area all together so that none of us knows until the big day.

We have already picked our names, they could change but I think we are pretty happy with them. Boy: Samuel Arthur and Girl: Sara Ayala (eye-all-uh)

So does everyone like Sara spelled with the "H" or without as we are debating at the moment?

I have a bladder infection and had to go get meds today (fun fun) and starting to have terrible trouble sleeping, hoping both pass quickly.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Asher

Good morning everyone....

Angelztears I can't get comfy at night either. It drives me mad, especially if I have to get up and go to the loo or sort Jack out, when I get back into bed I can't settle comfortably. It's terrible, and I keep rolling onto my back which is where I get comfy, and I know I shouldn't! It's not nice at all!

Good luck with the scan Mamabird! I am dying to know your flavour!! I think PINK! But then I am always wrong...

Laura I like the Sarah with or without the H, it's such a pretty and classic name. I seem to remember debating about that with DH for Archie.
And I love Samuel!! Good luck with your meds, I hope they kick in soon for you.

I seem to have gone from feeling not so much movement to lots and lots in the last couple of days. I am definitely getting kicks into my internal organs I think! But when I sit down I am getting lots of low down wiggles.... it's nice!!


----------



## becs0375

Good luck ladies that have scans!!!!!

I was woke up by bubba kicking me last night, took me by surprise but its was soooooooo lovely!!!! Seems bubba is becoming more and more active!!!


----------



## Asher

That's so nice Becs! I think they must all be getting so much bigger for us to be feeling them so much! I love it!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning..
Good luck to all you ladies having scans today. I say team pink for Louise and team blue for mama bird!!! Only 6 days until my scan and I am really excited...I can't wait to announce on FB so everyone knows that I am a proud mummy to be again!!!

I am ever so tired this morning as we did so much yesterday. Estate agent came round, then took my son and nephew to a play park, then to SIL for a cuppa, then picked up OH 14 yr old cousin....we all came back here, made the tea for the boys, picked my son up from boxing, took Ella home and didn't leave OH aunties house until 11.15pm (way past my bedtime!!!). I am well and truly shattered. However, no rest for the wicked as we are off to a friends after lunch so Chance can play with his friends!!! 
I just want my bed!!! xx

I look well and truly pregnant now and I think I look huge- maybe because I look down on the bump?? Everyone else says I look really small, which is a good thing I guess. But I have been wearing clothes to show it off and it feels fab!

OH and I have even been talking about getting married this July...it is booked but we are really tight on money so thought we might have to cancel. I think we may just have a really simple wedding, I mean REALLY basic, but it would be lovely before little man arrives...so FX'd that I can convince him to do it then!

Have a good day ladies and I can't wait to see scan updates later. xx


----------



## Blob

FXd for wedding TW we had a really simple one just hired out a small hotel with like 20 people or something and had two days there :) 

Scan was really good yesterday though cos my hospital is so full and couldnt fit me in :dohh: I got put to a different hospital so the scanning stuff is all blurry :cry: I have to try and get my scanner working so i can upload pics :lol: But everything is good with baby and thats all that counts :)

Good Luck everyone with scans :happydance:


----------



## MrsJ08

Babythinkpink - I really like your Hauk system, I haven't seen it anywhere. Bit of a random question but how high is the carrycot? Is it low down like the bugaboo? It's hard to tell from the picture. Thanks x


----------



## Carley22

GOOD MORNING WORLD!!!! 

I HAVE A LITTLE WRIGGLER INSIDE OF ME!!!! 

everytime i bend forward s/he goes mad think it wants its space back!! lol....


----------



## Asher

Glad your scan went okay Blob! 

Carley yay for the little wriggler! Mine is the same, and I don't know about you, but I feel really reassured by it. So good.

TW good luck with the wedding thing! That would be so nice!!


----------



## Boony

This time tomorrow i will know the sex of my baby :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

yay for wriggly babies! :yipee:
yay for scans! :yipee:
yay for prams! :yipee:

think we may have chosen our pram too - the iCandy Peach, I love it! 
We are also debating our nursery furniture at the moment - think we may go for the mamas and papas Ocean range


----------



## Carley22

yeah i really do, its like s/he's trying to communicate already. Cant wait to meet my baby though, roll on september!!


----------



## becs0375

It feels like we are all finaly starting to enjoy being pregnant!!! I feel marvelous!!


----------



## x-amy-x

19 weeks today for me! Cant believe 7 more days then we're half way!

My scan is in 4 days and im really excited :)


----------



## becs0375

Happy 19 weeks Amy!!!!!

Eeeeeee 4 days, how exciting!! I still have another 12 to wait!!! Oh well!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Im really pleased :) when i was pregnant with evie my scan wasnt til 21 +4 ... and i didnt get that far!


----------



## Carley22

hehe you'll be fine chick - just think the chnaces of the same thing happening to you twice in a row must be like lightening stricking twice... 

11 days for me.... whoop


----------



## Teeny Weeny

x-amy-x said:


> 19 weeks today for me! Cant believe 7 more days then we're half way!
> 
> My scan is in 4 days and im really excited :)

Happy 19 weeks honey. xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning everyone!!

Well had a brainwave this morning, and put the thread on another tab so i can see what's been written, why i never thought of it b4 i don't know but its so much easier to reply to each post this way!

Littie A, Hope you got your back rub, I was rudely awoken at 2am with hubby crawling into bed from the x box, so i cuddled him for ages, which i know keeps him awake!!:haha:

AngelzTears, I have found sleep difficult for a while, as soon as any weight goes on my hips ache like mad if i lie on any side for any length, and last few days i have woken up with pins and needles in arms or hands, and this morning cram tried its luck, but i managed to stretch it out b4 it got a grip!!

Mama Bird, Good luck with the scan...Boy? (love it i am totally random so 50/50 i am right!!)

Laura, Oh no, one more sleep than you thought!! Will soon be here:hugs:
Your names are lovely, my friend had an Ayala, but they spell it differently, and her sister is Kiyah, oh so pretty!!! Like Sara, however its spelt, Sara I would probably say 'sar ah' and Sarah I would say 'ser ah' if you see what i mean!
Hope your feeling better soon xx

Asher, I still have no kicks but lots of wriggles, it is getting more obvious now, and so nice to feel baby!xx

Becs, lovely to be woken by baby, i can remember much later on as soon as i settled to sleep dd used to wake up and start kicking!
I certainly feel much better this morning, hoping the blooming bit comes soon, never had a pregnancy where i have not been sick right through so this feeling better thing is all new to me!xx

Teeny Weeny, I am looking forward to anouncing on fb too, i think i will post the scan pic and introduce my new expected addition! Quite a lot of people on there don't see me that often, and the ones that know have kept really quiet about it! :happydance:
A wedding would be lovely! We didn't spend a fortune, dh wanted a church and i think that was the most expensive bit! My dress was imported and by the time i had it adjusted was about £150, the cake was M&S, stand from ebay and i covered it in ribbon ti match out colours, flovers silk from ebay, baloons, table decs, chocolate heart favours all ebay, suits hired, food half was a catering company half my mum did with tesco type party platters! we hired a disco and a hall and that was about it! We honeymooned with our dd for a weekend in a hotel paid for with tesco clubcard points!


My happy day!

Blob, Glad everything was good at the scan :hugs:

Mrs J08, It was from kiddicare but they do a different one now. Ebay was the only place i have found it now.
The carrycot is low like the bugaboo, the pram bit is the nicest bit but i never got to use it much with dd because i could't get all the children and the pram in the car!! But now i will be walking everywhere i will use it loads! I just need to see if i can fit a buggy board on the pram bit now!

Carley, Its lovely having a wriggler, my dd used to kick and wriggle if i bent over, like she was saying give me my space back, I used to say she was a stroppy madam, and she still is, it so tells you what they will be like once born!!

Amy, Happy 19 weeks :happydance:

Wow this has taken some catching up! 

Feel better today, usually the mornings are the worst but don't feel too bad today! Had my boiled egg of the morning, now out of eggs :nope: I bought 30 last Sunday, and apart from the 4 i boiled dry til they popped:dohh: I think i have had a fair few of them, what a craving to have, hard boiled eggs!!

Hope everyone has a great day, looks like another lovely one, must get some washing on!! 

:hugs:xx


----------



## becs0375

Mmmmmmmmmm I love eggs!!! Egg mayo sarnie!!!!

Wonder how the ladies got on with their scans!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

I am also waiting patiently to know the flavours :lol:

Hurry up girls! 

Im in a bit of shock that i'm 19 weeks :rofl: I think i have quite possibly had my head in the clouds for a few month. I seem to have distanced myself but today BAM i'm gonna have a baby soon :lol: nearly half way already :shock:


----------



## becs0375

I feel abit like that Amy!!! Now its all becoming very real and ever so fast!!


----------



## x-amy-x

I think its something to do with this tiny bump that is slowly but surely appearing and the kicks i feel every day on the outside... not wiggles no more :D


----------



## Carley22

x-amy-x said:


> I think its something to do with this tiny bump that is slowly but surely appearing and the kicks i feel every day on the outside... not wiggles no more :D

Oh amy you lucky thing i cant wait to feel something on the outside that will be a special day!!! 

Mamabird - i cant believe your profile pic - your bump is coming along nicely!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all!

How are we this fine sunny day? x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oh and by the way.....


*IT'S A GIRL!!!!!*


----------



## Louise3512uk

I know I'm taking over the thread but I want to tell you about my scan!

We only had 10 mins but as it's a 4D clinic there were 2 screens, one up on the wall in front of me as well as the computer screen so I could see everything which was lovely :) She was wriggling around all over the place! I could see her kicking me, but couldn't feel it which was odd, it was confirmed that I have an anterior placenta and the sonographer said that the placenta was in the way of where she was kicking and wriggling the most..... Although after seeing how much wriggling and kicking she did, it's probably a good thing that I can't feel it all as I'd never have a moments rest!!!! 

We got 16 photos on a DVD, not all that clear as she was moving so much but there are a couple of really good ones, I'll try to upload some a bit later on... I can't believe how much we got to see, sucking thumb, knees up against face, she even started off with her hand between her legs!

I am so pleased, Wayne was just about in tears when he found out we were having a daughter, the boys were pleased mainly because they had betted on it being a girl and they won £10 each!

Seriously on cloud 9 now! xx


----------



## Carley22

AHHH CONGRATULATIONS - good job you have such a beautiful name sorted already!! 

im soooo exited for you!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thank you Carley!

Where is everyone?! I thought you would all be sitting at your computers waiting for my news!!!


----------



## Carley22

i am!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Everyone else must be sitting in their gardens looking for a cloud of ash!!


----------



## Carley22

yeah lol........ i cant make myself feel sorry for all of those people stuck in hot countries.....


----------



## Blob

Wooooo GIRL :yipee: I really want another girl :lol: so exiting!!


----------



## Blob

I want to go and sit outside but i have no garden its just mud from building just now :cry:


----------



## Elphaba

Glad everyone seems to be enjoying their pregnancies now - guess it's true that 2nd Tri is the best one!!

Well, after weeks of complaing about being bumpless, I finally seem to be developing a bump! Don't get me wrong, I don't look really any different to how I did before I lost weight due to morning sickness in first tri - but the weight I've put back seems to actually be baby bump mainly and only in part cake and crisps!

Still not feeling any flutters/wriggles yet, but can't wait!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

It is really exciting! I wonder if my feelings were just feelings or if they were actual instinct? I suppose there was a 50/50 chance of me being right!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Here are a few of the photos we got.. not the clearest as she kept moving!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay a girl! congrats louise :yipee:
lovely pics, so cute!


----------



## Carley22

i dont have any "feelings" just the odd girl dream...


----------



## Mrs_N

we think we are having a girl too, don't know why really just a feeling! dh said it's a girl as soon as we got our bfp lol!


----------



## Boony

I'm have a feeling mine is a girl too but i'm not sure if thats coz i would really like a little girl! I'd still be happy with another boy though!

Oh well i'll find out tomorrow! 

Congrats on your girl Louise.


----------



## MamaBird

Congrats Louise!!!!! A little pink bundle YAY!!

Less than 3 hours left till my scan!!!! Can't wait!! So nervous!!!!! Keep you girls posted!!

xo


----------



## Louise3512uk

Make sure you do Mama bird! Good luck, I have my money on pink for you too!


----------



## Boony

mamabird i think boy for you.


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations on your girlie Louise! 

Good luck Mama bird :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

mamabird that bump is something else!! well done... and good luck with the scan later on!!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on your little pink bundle of joy Louise! :D

:happydance:


----------



## SisterRose

ooo oooo! i also think you're going to have a pink bump too mamabird :D

X


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on the pink bump Louise!!!


----------



## becs0375

I am so so pleased for you Louise!!!!!!! Lots of girlie shopping now!!!!!!!

MamaBird I think a pinkie too!!!!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I think there are a few pinks yet to come! I think the baby... she... is punishing me for the prodding this morning, I think I've pee'd at least 37 times today!!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Yay, Congrats Louise on your daughter!!:happydance:

Mamabird I said Boy, but like i say its only a 50/50 theory so i stand a chance at being right half the time!!

Been i garden, planting seeds with the girls, and our strawberry pot is planted too!

Just popping by, got to go being nagged!!

:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

i reckon a boy for mamabird!
seems like a fairly even split on the guesses!


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh Louise in the 3rd pic!1 I love it she is breathing out!! and the last one with her thumb in her mouth!! brilliant! congrats! So jealous of all you girls expecting girls!!


----------



## becs0375

I have just had a nice shower, Ian is away with cadets this weekend and I have my nephew staying tonight!!! So we are chilling out!!!!


----------



## xprincessx

I cant believe i am 17 weeks today!! It sounds sooo much bigger than 16 but 16 didnt sound much bigger than 15...next week is going to be humungous!! Really can't wait!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulation on your little girl Louise :hugs:

I've had terrible stretching pains today, I had to take some paracetemol in the end. They were really low down and I felt like there was a lot of pressure pushing downwards and into my pubic bone if that makes sense? They have eased off a bit now, but they made my bump feel really heavy and I'm sure I was waddling rather than walking along when they were at their worst. Lol!

I wonder how Mamabird is getting on at her scan?


----------



## Blob

Lousie those photos are gorgeous really really nice!! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

AngelzTears, yep, I haven't had a full night's sleep for weeks. I wake up every time I have to turn over. I guess I'm getting practice in for when the baby arrives!

Becs, I jumped the other day after a kick! They can really take you by surprise can't they?!

Yey Blob! Glad the scan went well even if the photos are a bit blurry.

Beautiful wedding pic babythinkpink. We also had a fairly low budget although due to the amount of people we had, we spent more than we would have liked. Our reception was in the garden of a local pub.

Yey on the pink bump Louise!!!! And what a cutie!

Can't wait to hear your news Brigitte!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats louise! I was right :happydance:

Having a bit of a crap day here. Bleed some more... felt a gush so quickly went to the loo i lost blood with clots in it. Had a bath and am on the sofa now, chilling out as best I can. Which isnt all that easy when Grandad's been took back in hospital again which what looks to be a stroke :(

xxx


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Amy, its stress you don't need, hope all is ok soon xxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Amy you poor thing - you really are going through the mill at the moment. Try and stay positive babe, I know it must be really tough and it's easy for me to say. :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

thanks girls, im gonna have a play on the doppler soon, my beanies not being very active!

wake up for mummy!


----------



## Asher

Yay Louise congrats on your DAUGHTER!!! Fab news honey!! So exciting!!

Amy, sorry to hear about your grandad and the new bleed, get playing with that doppler and reassure yourself. Big hugs. 

Where's mamabird? Got to be back announcing soon!!


----------



## Blob

Awww Amy :hugs: Its not really easy relaxing when you have a toddler at the best of times... hope your Grandads ok :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: amy sorry to hear about your grandad, and another bleed :hugs: stay positive!


----------



## MamaBird

So this will be a really short post as i am on my cell phone....but finished the scan after about 45 minutes...Little monkey kept moving!! And we are 100% sure it's a...............................................................Baby GIRL!!!!!!! xo


----------



## x-amy-x

playing with the doppler now ... not something that ever gets old :D


----------



## Asher

Yay Mamabird!!! Happy pink to you and your hubby!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh, Amy, hope you are ok, have a listen to baby a while nice and calm and chilled to feel better!
Stress really can't help:nope:

Louise, really wanted to say those are lovely scan pics, the thumb in mouth one is just gorgeous,, so cute, just can't wait for mine even more now!xx

Been hectic day, kids are now squabbling over who has eaten who's Easter eggs, when we don't really need to look any further than my eldest :wacko:

Went to have my card read tonight, my friends mum does it and they have evenings every now and again and i promised mil i would take her.
It was really interesting, I pulled out the pregnancy card, and that showed everything was progressing well! She said i was in control of everything, and all the cards showed that, she said it was unusual but it was showing the sex of the baby but she wasn't going to tell me in case she was wrong, so she is writing it down and putting it in a sealed envelope and giving it to my friend for me when i know, because i said we were not telling anyone else.

Fish and Chips, thanks, I had a fab wedding day, and the only thing bugged me was my hair was not right! But i was pleased with everything else! The vicar was lovely, and i had a word with a photographers and they agreed to just take the pics and provide proofs for £199 as long as i got my pics from them , and they were the cheapest anyway, it meant i could stagger the cost of the photos and i really wanted proper pics! They had a big pic of us up in the window of their shop for ages, and we bought the big print back off them for £5! I since had my album done, and a few other pics done :hugs:xx

Anyway gotta go b4 i boil dry more boiled eggs!!!:hugs:

Hugs to all, feet up Amy :hugs: xxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Yay Mamabird, well done on your baby girl :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

CONGRATULATIONS Mamabird on your baby girl! Feels good doesn't it!!

Amy, I know it's easy for everyone else to say but please relax, take it easy, bless you for having such a rough time of it... I hope your grandad is ok and sorry to hear about the bleed... have fun listening to your little one, I'm sure he/she is fine and loving it just where it is. 

My Dad has been taken in to hospital today so I am with you to a degree on the stress... apparently he couldn't breathe, mum was out and he rang her and when she got to him apparently he looked horrific :( Ambulance came and they have him on oxygen, good news is that it wasn't a heart attack, but as yet they don't know what it is, something seems wrong with his right lung.. he's not getting full capacity or something. He's staying in over the weekend. Unfortunately they are 3 hours away from where I am, and my mum has told me to stay put for the time being and 'not to panic'... easier said than done!


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats on your baby girl mama bird xx


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: louise hope your dad is ok x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Amy and Louise you poor things. Hope everything turns out ok for you both.

Congrats on the little baby girl Brigitte!!! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see the pics! x


----------



## becs0375

Congrats MamaBird!!!! Knew it was a pinkie!!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Woohoooo congrats on the baby girl mamabird, i was right! 
X


----------



## Blob

Yaaaaay another girl OMG there seems to be LOAADSS of girls just now!!!!

Babythinkpink thats a shame about your hair but mine cost me £300 in the end :shock: I nearly burst into tears it only took about 20 mins to do and she was only there for like 3 hours doing hair :nope:

Louise :hugs: i hope he's ok


----------



## MamaBird

Thank you all ladies for the good vibes!!! :hugs:

The ultrasound was fantastic! Like I said...our little monkey was very wiggly at the scan...might be because I had a glass of coke about 45 minutes before just like some of you ladies suggested!! :haha:

She was able to get most of her measurements no problem! Only had trouble taking a photo of one of her little hands, but then she finally got it... and then she needed one last photo of the heart but baby was in a bad position. So she made me empty my bladder and then when I came back she was able to get that last shot in about 5 minutes.

I asked her how accurate her prediction of the gender and she said 100% or else she wouldn't have said anything. But even before she told us...I could see...right there between her little legs I could see three distinct white lines!! :happydance:

I can't tell you ladies how happy I am that everything was perfect at the scan...her heartbeat was 156bpm and she was 16cm and about 11ounces...perfect for 10 weeks!!! And a little GIRL!!! :cloud9:

here are two of the photos we got! 

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/ThirdUltrasound20w1.jpg
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/ThirdUltrasound20w1_2.jpg

xox


----------



## Louise3512uk

Wow what amazingly clear pictures! Congrats!! xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations Mama Bird! Lovely pictures of your little girl.

Louise - I just wanted to say that my husband had a collapsed lung last year, it all sounded quite scary at the time and was extremely worrying, but it didn't take long for it to get back to full capacity. It sounds like your Dad may have the same thing? It's quite common especially if you get a chest infection or something similar. Hope everything is ok x


----------



## Louise3512uk

MRSJ08 I wondered the same thing, when they said something about it not getting full capacity it made me think... he tore muscles in his back last week though and has been laid up and on valium for it, i didn't know if it was connected... well we'll see, hopefully it will be something easily fixable x


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening ladies!
Congrats to the newly-identified pinkies! :)
Louise and Amy, so sorry to hear about your worries with loved ones. Wishing quick recovery for them and peace of mind for you both.
All these scans are so exciting. I'm on the 10-day countdown now! Husband and I can't wait. I'll have to keep myself busy with some early gardening tomorrow. I am going to plant some sweet peas. they're cheap and easy a dn have a decent chance of surviving our wild spring weather. Most of our province had crazy snowstorms this week. Calgary just missed it, but the week started out very windy and cold. Today, however, was glorious: 19 C. All the kidlets and families at the Zoo (where I work - can't remember if I mentioned that or not?) were in T-shirts and full of spring energy. Very cute.
I plan to have Simon run around like crazy with me tomorrow. I may take him shopping for some new clothes, too. He's growing again and lots of things are too small. If I don't get on, have lovely weekends everyone! :)


----------



## Carley22

Hello ladies, 

Bridgette CONGRATS on the baby girl, the pics look soooo adorable. 

its just gone 8am here and i desperately want someone to go shopping with but no one is awake yet!!! SOOOO UNFAIR

might go and visit my nan for a couple of hours then try the frantic waking people up again!!


----------



## Blob

I think im going to take Tabs swimming she cant take a day in the house :grr:


----------



## LittleAurora

20 weeks

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0083a.jpg


----------



## lilia

Congrats to Louise and Mamabird on your pinkies :) :) Beautiful pictures aswell ! Makes me soooo excited for my scan which is in 10 days eeek!! I have a feeling im having a boy so i can't wait to see! 

Amy sorry to hear about your bleed, try to take it easy hun, and i hope your grandad gets better soon x

Louise same for your dad, fx its nothing too serious, heres hoping he has a quick and speedy recovery :) 

xxx


----------



## lilia

Aww What a beautiful pic LittleAurora!! lovely xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

LittleA that's a really sweet picture! THat's definately one for framing!


----------



## becs0375

Little A that picture is beautiful x

Well I have done loads this morning, cleaned house from top to bottom, cleaned windows, tidied the garden and now waiting for chocolate cake to finish cooking!!!!

I am bit angry to be honest, why do people on ebay want something for nothing! I am trying to sell my Bon Jovi tickets on there as we can no longer go, they cost me £150 for the pair and that includes booking! Well I have a buy it now for £130 and still this bloke is moaning, ffs, they are cheap!! There is someone selling similar seat tickets for £200 wtf???!!!!! I mean I have the tickets in my hand and I think £130 is reasonable! At this rate I feel like I am going to have to give them away!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Becs ignore him, there'll be someone willing to pay 130 for them easily!! He'll be one of those blokes at car boot sales who try to haggle DVDs down from 50p to 10p!!!!

You need to start sharing some of your recipes too.. I liked the sound of the banana and chocolate chip cake!!


----------



## becs0375

I love baking!! Thats probably one of the reasons I am not small LMAO!!!

Ian said if they don't go on ebay he will spread the word at work!!! Someone must want them!!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay congrats on a pink bump mamabird! :yipee: :yipee: 
louise :hugs: hope your dad has a speedy recovery
littleA thats such a lovely pic!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Ask people on here too! There may well be lots on the forum that would like to go?


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning Stars!

Little A, your pic bought tears to my eyes, its gorgeous, I love the children showing an interest in the bump and look forward to being bigger and them perhaps seeing some kicks!:thumbup:

Louise, does sound like a collapsed lung, which is supposed to be very painful, I think anything in the rib area like that is painful, perhaps explains the need for the strong painkillers. Wishing him a speedy recovery :hugs:

Amy, Thinking of you, hoping things improve so you can stay calm and hopefully improve things for you too :hugs:

Mamabird, lovely pics! :hugs:

Had bad night sleep, just felt bit odd, think i had the tummy bug the kids have had, just seemed very mild, just had tummy ache all night!
Got a mini trampoline to put together today for my 2yr old dd, it is just one for her as she can't play in the large open areas outside the house only in the garden, so I am putting some things in the garden for her to play with, so far i have a play house on order and the trampoline to put up today, I can see her being in the garden all through the summer, she loved planting stuff yesterday.
Got the children on hyper mode again today, I think they sense school approaching and start playing up, just a few more days to occupy them, its a shame because i so look forward to having them at home all the time with no school runs, but then they start arguing!:dohh:

Time to go, got to get some food in, got some friends and their 4 children coming over later, which makes a total of 8 children and 4 adults, quite a gathering for 2 families! Oh my word just realised that will be plus 1 by September!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Wayhay!!!:happydance: Moved up a box on my ticker!! It is one day out, not sure how it managed it but i am 18 weeks Monday not tomorrow! It was right b4!!:wacko:


----------



## becs0375

I was going to put a thread on the for sale section but it looks like its just for baby stuff!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Naaa I'd do it anyway!


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

Its been a while! Happy 20 weeks to everyone thats reached there this week...I am just so stunned its going so fast now!

Just put the add on am sure for sale is for anything and everything!

Well I have been so tired the last few days. Am sure its just been the sun and heat.

Not really done very much so nowt much to say.

OH has found a name he loves...Hannah. I am undecided as my brother had a friend in school called Hannah and she was quite weird. I do like it am just not so convinced yet.

I loved Lauren but just found out the little girl over the fence from us is a Lauren:dohh:

Tis so difficult! Especially when I have a weird OCD type obbsession with the girls name having 6 letters just like Nathans....yes I am a strange!!:haha:

Better go! I hope to get back on and read the pages and pages of chat I have missed as I popped on while Natahn is snoozing and my mum just went into our garden to rip a bush out!

Hope your all well.

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

I really like Hannah :thumbup:

I have a weird thing that they all have to have names that are not common but not weird :dohh:


----------



## mixedmama

Moved up a box too :) yay


----------



## stmw

Congrats on your baby girl mamabird =)

Hope everyone is feeling good and well! 

Im 18 weeks and a bit - and really dont feel pregnant atall! Ive had 3 scans now - 1 emergency , 1 dating and 1 private - so I know shes there , but hmmm its strange - I havent put on any weight ATALL, no bump, no movement, no nothing, no symptoms before either! No midwife either - ive only seen her at booking! 

Hopefully ill feel more pregnant soon and can natter about it more on here =) 

xxxxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all, hope you're all enjoying the sunshine! Ash cloud covering the UK my bottom!!!!

Thank you for the kind words regarding my Dad, turns out it was pulmonary embolisms.. blood clots in his lung, lucky they caught it when they did, he'll be in hospital at least a week while they thin his blood and break up the clot etc... i'm just pleased it was caught quickly.. I hate that i'm so far away though!

My dh said this morning that today is the first day I acntually 'look' pregnant... he could see a bump... woo!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

lets see a pic!


----------



## Blob

Yea i want a pic :yipee:


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm not sure I'm that brave! I still go in at my belly button so it's not all round yet, just the bottom bit!!!! I want a proper bump like everyone else!!


----------



## LittleAurora

it is a proper bump!! come on show us!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'll take one later and upload it but you lot have to be nice about my weird 2 hump bump!! I'll get dh to take one when the footie is over!


----------



## Blob

Hmm i think i have an odd bump cos my muscles split last pregnancy so i have a bit of my tummy that goes out more cos theres nothing to hold it in :haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

yay! looking forward to it!! I still have a wierd dippy in bit at my belly button!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I promise you it won't dip in as much as mine!! My belly just looks like rolls!


----------



## becs0375

Afternoon ladies!!!

Its so nice outside and at 18 deg its hot!!! Shame Ian ain't here as we would of had a BBQ!!!!!

My chocolate cake is lush, just had some with ice cream, nom nom nom!!!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I want chocolate cake!


----------



## becs0375

I will send you some Louise!!!


----------



## chachadada

Louise3512uk said:


> Here are a few of the photos we got.. not the clearest as she kept moving!
> 
> View attachment 75634
> 
> 
> View attachment 75635
> 
> 
> View attachment 75636
> 
> 
> View attachment 75637
> 
> 
> View attachment 75638



congrats hun

lovely pics!xx


----------



## Mrs_N

i could just eat some chocolate cake right now!
been enjoying the sunshine - probably the clearest blue sky I've ever seen with no plane trails!


----------



## Blob

We dont have clear skies :hissy: has been cloudy and rubbish here boooo!! Mmmm might make some choc cake now :lol:


----------



## Mrs_N

normal clouds or ash clouds?? :rofl:


----------



## Carley22

ooo its sunny down here on the south coast... lovely day and i just spent just over £100 on new clothes.... so happy!!!


----------



## SisterRose

How's everyone been enjoying their lovely sunny day? I spent the afternoon in the garden with the OH and my brother, until the table got commandeered by spiders! ugh!

had my rescan this morning and it's still a girl. 100% she! :cloud9: 
we're happy about that otherwise we'd have to take all the pink things we'd bought back :dohh:

Baby kicked me in the bladder/cervix for the first time few seconds ago. Such a weird feeling, almost hurts a bit!

Love the last scan piccy btw Louise with her thumb in her mouth and legs up, relaxing :)

xxxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Its lucky I bought a double chocolate gateau which is now defrosting with all this talk of chocolate cake. Congratulations to all the ladies with pink bumps!!! xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Here is my bump girls at 20 + 4! xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Just uploading a video of my belly moving :happydance:


----------



## x-amy-x

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll295/amy_tea/th_Video0016.jpg

:headspin:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Little A that photo is so beautiful!! Really special.

Louise, glad they've found out what's wrong with your Dad and FX he'll get better soon.

Yey Brigitte!! Such gorgeous photos.

Blob, the same thing happened to my sister in her first pregnancy and I know how she hated her stomach afterwards. She's even seen a Dr about how to rectify it. 

My pain is back today :( I hope it goes tomorrow so I can enjoy the 19 degrees!! Whoo hoo!

x


----------



## becs0375

Well I am pooped!!! Just had a massive bowl of chocolate ice cream!! I feel an early night!! My puppy is very tired, bless him! He has growing pains so is limping a bit, so plenty of rest for him!!
That video is cool Amy!!!
Teeny you look fab!!!


----------



## Asher

So much to catch up with tonight!! Amy that vid is cool!!!

Mamabird those pics of your little girl are lovely! So clear!

Louise I am glad they found out what's going on with your dad and caught it quickly. Hugs. x

Little A that pic is so lovely, your boys are very cute! Frame-worthy that pic!

Loving all the little bump pics, we're all looking pregnant now finally! 

I just said to DH that today feels like it's been about 3 days long! I had the radio thing this morning, which was good but really nervewracking!! Had loads of texts from friends who had heard my little northern voice on the radio!! Didn't come away with any freebies but it was good. 
Then we went to my parents to watch the Manchester Derby on the telly, went off to the garden centre, came back and walked the dogs! Phew! What a day! I am shattered, and am getting lots of little prods and flutters now I am finally sitting down!

Oohhhh!! And it's just occured to me that I am 19 weeks today! Happy 19 weeks to me!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Happy 19 weeks asher x


----------



## Asher

Thanks Amy. I meant to say it to you yesterday cos I always think of you being the day before me! I am a weirdo sometimes, if I do say so myself!!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

:lol:

nearly half way!!


----------



## becs0375

Can't believe in a few more days we will be halfway!!! Where has the time gone??


----------



## Drazic<3

Happy 19 weeks Asher! 

Amy, that video is amazing :D How are you feeling today?

Louise - sending :hugs: to your Dad.

I am so tired tonight, been handing out balloons to kids all day (don't ask! I have a strange job!) and just chilling and watching Brits got talent. Simba keeps performing her party trick, doing a rollypoly, I can feel her pushing against me to do it, and once I got to touch her back/head/bum she was pushing so hard <3


----------



## x-amy-x

Im ok, knackered as ive had shit sleep for 2 nights... bad dreams galore! love pregnancy haha

how are you chick? x


----------



## Drazic<3

Im alright thanks babes,enjoying the quiet of OH being out at band practice. Ugh the dreams, they are so vivid and really shake you up. :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

I had repeated dreams about OH leaving me last night. Every time i woke up i was in tears and every time i fell back to sleep id have another dream about him leaving me FFS!

what does your hubs play? x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My little man just gave the biggest kick!! :happydance::happydance: :happydance:

Now just waiting for my chinese!!! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Drums, he is such a drum geek. :rofl: I do love it about him though! 

Oh hun, that sounds horrible. I always have dreams about him cheating on me and just not caring when I find out. And sad ones about babies. Makes you feel like you haven't even slept!


----------



## x-amy-x

Woop i like drums! that kid on BGT is great!

Im hopin for a more restful nights sleep tonight!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All, 

Been a hectic day, my first chance on the laptop and I have to go to bed, have a sleepy toddler cuddled up next to me and i need to get her in her bed too!

Got dd's mini trampoline up together this morning, a combined effort of me, my dh, and 2 ds's the usefulness of those boys!! It was great and looks fab, she has been bouncing on it all day!
We had friends round this afternoon, and the children all played really well, lots of food, and some lovely choccy pud later, we are all really tired now and heading for bed!
Hubby has spent lots of time cleaning the kitchen today, it does look much better now! I want it to stay clean now so I don't have to make such a big effort or get him to!!!:haha:

So many wriggly bumps and bumps on here, Teeny, that's a lovely bump!!

So anyway hoping everyone is good, just a very quick hello from me, hope to be back tomorrow for a better catch up!

Night night all, :hugs: xx


----------



## Asher

Night Clare, i'm off to bed myself soon enough. Just watched Casualty, I know it's crap but I love it!!!! Night all!


----------



## x-amy-x

aw balls, i forgot about casualty


----------



## MrsJ08

Drazic and Amy - thank you for posting about your dreams. I thought that I was the only one! I've been having the most horrendous dreams which is one of the reasons that I went to see my midwife. It has really been getting me down as I then can't get them out of my head all day long. I have repeatedly dreamt about my DH leaving me in the most awful ways which is really odd as normally he rarely appears in my dreams. I have also had lots of distressing dreams about the baby to the extent that I have woken up convinced I had a mc weeks ago. Those moments are the worse - when you first wake up and can't quite work out what is real and what you have dreamt. Touch wood, I haven't had one for a few days so I'm thinking it could be anxiety related and getting it off my chest at the MW has helped.

Thanks again for sharing x

p.s my tummy has really popped - I'll try and get DH to take a clothed one tomorrow. I'm not quite confident to show flesh yet.


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: its just to do with the levels of hormones in our bodies im afraid. I was the same when pregnant with caitlyn :( it sucks eh?

heres to a better night xx


----------



## shorman

Hello ladies we found out we are having a little girl when we went for are 3D scan the other day i am sooooooo chuffed to pieces will tell you name when she is born incase i change my mind on name lol. i have had such bad baby brain its crazy anyone else with this problem?



https://www.tickerclub.com/cache/cbb4b7974c.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pp___.png

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/TSx2.png 



WE ARE ON TEAM PINK ! MY DAUGHTER IS GOING TO BE A BIG SIS!


----------



## Asher

Aw congrats on the little girl Shorman!! There are so many little girlies around!


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!

Another lovely day here, my puppy is still asleep!! Off into Norwich this morning to get my niece some new shoes! Really fancy a frescatto from Costa!!! Think I will treat myself!! Ian is back from Cadet camp this afternoon, so lots of washing!!! He always stinks!

I can't believe the airspace in europe is still closed, our friends are stranded in Cyprus, not that they are complaining lol!!!!

Getting really excited now about our scan, just want to see him/her again!!!


----------



## Boony

I had my 16 week private scan yesterday and we are having another little boy. We got to see him briefly in 3d aswell but we'll be going back for a proper 4d scan when i am around 26 weeks so we can see more. 

Our little boy will be called Tyler Jack.


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats Boony and Shorman! :)

Mrsj08, it is horrible. I have had dreams like you and have woken up not sure wether I am still pregnant or not :( They are terrible, but so bloody vivid they stick with you. I just try and tell myself they arn't real and block them out, but it's hard work. Sending :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

any of you girls the same??

yesterday and today I have been getting kicks over the hight of my belly button!! I cant believe baby is kicking to high already!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to Shorman and Boony!!! :hi: to Tyler Jack!

Amy, is that video from your current pregnancy?! I haven't yet seen our little Fishy move yet and my dh hasn't felt him. Hey ho.. fingers crossed we'll feel him soon. He's been quite quiet recently but I know he's ok as I've felt the odd little kick and heard him on the doppler.

So 9 pink bumps, 7 blue bumps and 12 yellow bumps so far! I can't wait for you ladies to have your scans!! Good luck to all those coming up this week.

My leg's still hurting today. I'm still waiting to see how bad it's going to be as the pain usually comes after being awake and walking around for about 30mins. FX it wont be so bad as I would like to be able to get up our stairs without being on all fours!!!

Also I don't know if you can remember me whinging about not being able to find a nursing bra that is small enough to fit? Well my sister got went and got me one from Mother care and although it's a bigger size than the non-maternity bra I bought, it fits much better and more snuggly. Bizarre! 

Anyway hope you all have a good Sunday and enjoying the sun (UK)!! xx


----------



## Pinky1974

Hi,

I'm new here. We are expecting our fourth child September, 27th. I'm going to have my next scan May, 14 and hopefully we'll find out if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## Blob

Shorman congrats on your girly :happydance:
Boony wooop a boy... i think we need more boys around here :lol:

Little Aurora nope i get all mine at the sides or in the bladder :dohh: but i think my placenta is high up so i cant feel it even if baby does.

Amy i get the same my tummy bouncing around :cloud9:

Fish&Chips are you the same size around your back as pre pregnancy??


----------



## Blob

:wave: Hi Pinky :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Welcome Pinky xx

Had bad pain in hips last night, it is always worse when i lie down, ow ow oooow!

Drazic, My dreams are the same, dh is having an affair, i find out and he doesn't care, and we are rowing and its just so frustrating because he doesn't even care! I wake up all upset, and I can find it quite hard not to be grumpy at dh for it!!! Poor dh!

Shorman congrats on your pink bundle, and, 
Boony congrats on your blue bundle! 

F&C, Yay for finding the right bra!! 
I have felt movement and even seen some but not had kicks that i recognise yet, the putting a little box on my tummy works for me for getting kicked off, or a bath!

Well still no sickness this morning, its a first if my morning sickness goes b4 the end of the pregnancy! :happydance:

Lovely day, lots of little things to do, and one big pile of ironing!

Hope everyone has a lovely day!:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Fish&Chips said:


> Amy, is that video from your current pregnancy?! I haven't yet seen our little Fishy move yet and my dh hasn't felt him. Hey ho.. fingers crossed we'll feel him soon. He's been quite quiet recently but I know he's ok as I've felt the odd little kick and heard him on the doppler.

Yep thats my beanie at 19 +1 good kicker eh??!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats Shorman and Boony on Pink and Blue! :D


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations shorman on team pink, and yey to team blue Boony!!
Well, after announcing I felt the biggest kick yesterday, OH felt him kick too!! 
I love being pregnant!!!

Hope all you ladies are well. xx


----------



## x-amy-x

yey for hubby feeling him :) XX


----------



## Mrs_N

aw, I wanna feel kicks :(
not even had definate flutters yet
i guess I have to remember that some of you are 4 weeks ahead of me!


----------



## Drazic<3

I'm worried there is something wrong with me. OH can't feel baby from the outside, and she doesn't move my tummy :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

Afternoon Ladies

Drazic, if there is something wrong with you, then there is something wrong with me! Hubby has sat with his hand on my tummy endlessly this last week and can't feel a thing! 

I've not been on much this week and have just spent ages catching up but I haven't had time to read everything in detail. Congrats on all the newly identified :blue: and :pink: bumps! How exciting that everyone is starting to find out :happydance:

Well, I had a lovely few days with my mum. She well and truly spoiled me and bought lots of clothes and cute stuff for the baby, which was just what the doctor ordered after the crappy scan on Monday. If I'm honest, I've been feeling a bit down in the dumps since then. Without wanting to sound sorry for myself, I feel like it's been thing after thing going wrong this last month! I've had the relentless UTI (which has now finally gone 3 sets of antibiotics later. but has left me with thrush- great!!) which made me feel ill and caused me to lose the job I just started and then the crappy scan, not being able to see my baby, being reminded of how fat I am and being made to feel like a bad person for declining the downs screening. Things started looking up when I got a job interview for last Thursday, but then on the morning of the interview they called to cancel saying that had to rearrange but they didn't know when the interviews would be going ahead so they'd 'be in touch'. I just felt like I'd had enough of things going wrong and felt sooo down. But my mum visiting really cheered me up and Matt has been fantastic as usual. He complained to the hospital about the sonographer and got a grovelling apology from the head of maternity (again). He said this time it is not good enough and is lodging a formal complaint, so we'll see what comes of that. 

Also, I got another job interview at short notice on Friday and I feel like it went really well. I should find out if I got it tomorrow. The job is an admin job for a medical/legal company. The hours are a bit crap and mean working into the evenings and weekends, but I'm not really in a position to be picky so I am hoping I get it! 

Anyway, I'm waffling on now. I hope you ladies are enjoying your weekend :flower:

Em xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks Emzy, I am a size 16 so maybe it's my tum making it a little more difficult. She is a delicate little kicker most of the time (NOT all!) and as soon as she hears me say 'give me your hand' she stops! :) Really glad to here you are feeling happier. Good luck with the job interview -x-


----------



## Asher

Hi Pinky I'm in Stockport too!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone! Congrats to Shorman and Boony on your pink and blue bumps!!

I've just read through about 4 pages of posts, all because I haven't been on since about 6pm yesterday evening! You bunch of natterboxes!! Hehehe

20 WEEKS TODAY WOOOOOOOOO!! Now the count DOWN starts!!


----------



## x-amy-x

nothing wrong with you drazic.... im size 12, and this is my 3rd pregnancy, my stomach muscles are not what they were with my first preg! I never felt caitlyn on outside for well into 22 weeks i dont think!

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

happy half way louise!


----------



## becs0375

Afternoon!!

Had a lovely shopping trip this morning!! Seen some gorgeous baby stuff, but I am resisting till we have our scan!! 
Congrats on your blue bump Boony!!!
I am just waiting for Ian to get back from Cadet camp, its so nice outside!!! My hayfever is playing havoc today, my throat is so dry!!!!!!!


----------



## charlieee <3

my baby is due on 21st september x


----------



## Mrs_N

girls I have just been to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a small amount of pink staining on the tissue. no cramping, feeling otherwise fine. 
what do I do? just keep an eye on it?
I've not had anyother bleeding so far in the pregnancy
I've got an appointment with my GP tomorrow anyway
Had a listen with the doppler and baby sounds fine


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blob, yes I think so. Do you think that's the case with most boy bumps?

Hi Pinky1974! Can't wait to find out what bump you've got.

Thanks babythinkpink. I had a bath last night hoping to see something but think he must have been asleep!!

Amy, that's amazing!! You are going to have your hands full there I think!!

Yey to your oh feeling the kicks Teeny!! 

Drazic, I'm sure your bean is fine as my dh can't feel the kicks yet and I haven't seen Fishy move. :hugs:

Aw Emzy. Sorry you've been having a tough time but yey to things looking up finally! You sound like you have an amazing dh who is looking out for you.

Congrats on 20 weeks Louise!

charlieee <3, I've changed your EDD on the front page.

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jen, I wouldn't worry. It could be from bd-ing or anything. If it gets heavier thought then I would go to A&E. Make sure you let your mw know tomorrow. x


----------



## babythinkpink

Mrs_N said:


> girls I have just been to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a small amount of pink staining on the tissue. no cramping, feeling otherwise fine.
> what do I do? just keep an eye on it?
> I've not had anyother bleeding so far in the pregnancy
> I've got an appointment with my GP tomorrow anyway
> Had a listen with the doppler and baby sounds fine

Would just mention it tomorrow to doc, I had the same at about 9 and 12 weeks, just the tinyest little bit, and everything was fine, not really sure what caused it, not bd that's for sure! I was straining bad with sickness so could have been that:shrug:

Good you have doppler to listen, really reassuring!:hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Lovely day, children in garden again!!!
Back to school for them tomorrow, boo!

Becs, I am finding it impossible to avoid baby stuff, and i just sadly browse past at the moment, I will be a shocker when I know blue or pink, please keep the plastic away from me, and if not don't tell dh!!
If its a boy there will be no hiding new stuff, If its a girl i can pretend i had it b4!!:haha:

Got to go and work out something on facebook now, i am doing an event thingy for my mum, who is clearing the furniture from her house, but it is all brand new because the house was professionally staged, not lived in or used and now the house is sold we need to sell the contents, how i am supposed to explain that briefly i don't know!

Back later I hope! :hugs: xx


----------



## cat81

Hi everyone,
It's been ages since I posted on here and I have just been trying to catch up on what I've missed. However, there are just too many pages!!!! Glad to see that everyone seems to be doing so well. Congratulations to all those who have found out about their pink or blue bumps and to those who have made it to half way!

We have our 20 week scan tomorrow and am really hoping they can tell us if we are having a boy or a girl.


----------



## x-amy-x

Hi cat, hope all is well tomorro! I have mine on tue :D exciting stuff xx


----------



## cat81

Thanks Amy. Good luck for yours on Tuesday. I will post back tomorrow, hopefully with some news!


----------



## x-amy-x

what times it hun? x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Amy, I'm loving the video you uploaded! It's brilliant! You must be black and blue on the inside hee hee.... I wish mine would move like that, I don't think it ever will because of my stupid placenta in the way! ALthough I did feel movement while I was in the bath just now, and I lifted up and did see a little movement! That's about as much as I'll be getting I think!!

Hubby goes away in the morning till a week on Friday, then he's back for the weekend then away again for another 7 days, he's pretty much going to be here and there now until he has his summer leave :( They have said on camp that they are preparing the wives for the deployment by getting us used to our husbands being away.... pah!! I'm already used to that!! It's bad enough that he's away for 6 months, but to be away for most of his pre deployment training is just pants :( Sorry for the whinge! Just had to get it off my chest a bit.. only just got used to having him home!

Good luck Cat and Amy with your scans, can't wait to find out your flavours!! Amy... are you finding out or are you keeping your options open?!


----------



## x-amy-x

probably gonna find out louise... or should i say, getting it confirmed that he is indeed a boy :lol:

Today seems to be going slow as though, i just wonna go to sleep so tomorro comes quicker, haha


----------



## becs0375

I know exactly what you mean Louise!!! We moved here and Ian was away up until he came back from Afghan in middle os November, near enough a solid 12 months! The army are crap for doing that!! You don't know whether you are coming or going!!

I am now gonna stuff my face with strawberries and icecream!!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Ive eaten my ice cream, now im waiting on my home made shepherds pie to be done cooking :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

x-amy-x said:


> Ive eaten my ice cream, now im waiting on my home made shepherds pie to be done cooking :D

mmmmm Shepherds Pie! Now I want some! x


----------



## Carley22

BBQ all the way


----------



## x-amy-x

It was yummm :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Chinese take away I think!


----------



## Louise3512uk

We had a pizza shared between us but it's just not done it for me!!! I want all of the above!!

But 'I want doesn't get' in this house :(


----------



## Drazic<3

OH is at band practice again, and I so can't be arsed to cook. I just went to make tea and came out the kitchen with a rocket lolly. :rofl:


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL Drazic!!!


----------



## becs0375

Drazic!!!! Thats how I am when Ian is away!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

lol katie! nice and filling eh!? how long before your back for a bowl of cocopops haha


----------



## Drazic<3

:rofl: I would SO be eating cocopops if I hadn't had all the milk :rofl: 

I am making a quorn sausage sandwich. Microwave, bread, bit of sauce. Job done :D


----------



## x-amy-x

sortted, im holding out til i have some of my bugle crisps :rofl:


----------



## Louise3512uk

OK ladies, I'm nervously going to share my 20 week lack of bumpage with you! Please be nice, I know it's not a normal bump! THis is me this morning - apologies, I was laying in bed at the time! Also, apologies for the 'grumpy but gorgeous' pyjamas!

It does seem to have grown a bit these past few days.... thoughts ladies?? :blush:


----------



## LittleAurora

very cute!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: thats what mine looks like laid down hun! our uterus hasnt fully grown yet :) x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Awww yay! Phew... so it's not totally weird then?! Standing up it just looks like a roll of fat! Laying down it is solid!


----------



## x-amy-x

I find mine only looks like that in the morning though, its weird!

Now, all my belly seems to have practically disappeared :lol:


----------



## Jellycat

Louise that's the cutest bump, I love it!

Hope the scans are what your both hoping for Cat and Amy this week.... I've still got to wait 3 more weeks for mine

Well after a busy weekend of sorting out the house after the builder left Friday, I'm patiently waiting for my DH to finish cooking roast Chicken ummm

Asda start there 2 week baby and toddler event this week... lots of offers , worth taking a look xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Louise, 
Its a lovely bump! Mine is flat led down, and i am sure more so in the morning! I just have very relaxed tummy muscles from having others and so when i stand up it all pops outwards and i have a rather rounded belly, very little of which is baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Ahh thank you ladies! I love this forum!!


----------



## Carley22

Cute bump..... i wish mine was that lovely.... but mine is all pie and cake


----------



## babythinkpink

As for food, I did a roast dinner, but don't think I am superwoman or anything, the roast was a cook from frozen stuffed pork joint, the veg were frozen then steamed and the only slight effort went into peeling the spuds for the roast potatoes, even the gravy was instant!
But then if i was on my own i would have had a weetabix or something! I lived on baked potatoes when i was single, still could yum!

Time for bed, dh in shower while i sort out the littlest for bed, or sit typing this as it is! 
The other children are reluctantly in bed because of school tomorrow, the eldest has a 9pm bedtime, for swearing! The joys of teenagers!:happydance:

So nice early one for me, night all, night bumps :hugs:xx


----------



## Blob

Cute bump Louise thats what mine looks like too :)


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Good luck to those having scans tomorrow.

DH took me out for dinner tonight, we went to Zizzi. I found a voucher on Money Saving Expert, if you buy one main meal you can have the other for £1. I was planning on having a dessert but when it came to it I was too full. We had to pop to Tesco Express on the way home so DH bought me some cheesecake there to take home instead. Yum Yum. 

We have had a really busy day today, mostly spring cleaning and clearing out. We have got rid of our old vintage pine wardrobe because lovely as it was, it just took up far too much space. We've now managed to make some room for the crib in our bedroom :happydance: We have now got to decide whether to get rid of our pine tall boy aswell. Decisions, decisions......

Hope everyone is having a nice evening.....x


----------



## Carley22

wel if you do... post a pic an let me see because i might want one.... xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise that bump is so cute!! That is all uterus and baby!!! Amazing.... love it! x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
My apologies for not taking the time to catch up.....i just don't seem to have any lately! I lost count at page 174 last week then the next thing i know it's in the 200's and i decided to quit whilst i was ahead (or not so it seems :wacko:).
I hope everyone is well & growing nicely, my mum has been keeping me informed on posts bless her hehe.
I've been busy at work, by the time i get home i can just about muster up the energy to cook & eat then i fall asleep on the sofa until it's time to go to bed, usually whenever DH wakes me up to drag me upstairs lol.
I have my 20 week scan on wednesday which i'm looking forward to, then i go on holiday friday for just over a week, which i'm reeeeealy looking forward to - i soooo need a break!
I fell over at work on friday, hit the chair & patient trolley (bed type one) on the way down & landed with a thud. Had a twinge in my tummy which frightened me, luckily we were finishing up anyway so i was able to get off home & get the doppler out to check on Tufty. Seems ok but he's not been kicking so much lately.......or i'm getting used to the sensation now (more like it). I do have a gorgeous purple bruise the size of a grapefruit on my thigh now which i'm quite proud of! 
I'm also getting quite breathlessness - anyone else getting this? I was told to expect it around week 23-24 so i'm not sure if it's just come early or if i should be concerned. I'm seeing the consultant wednesday before the scan so i think i shall get them to check my bloods just incase it's due to a low cell count.
Is everyone blossoming nicely? I'm feeling quite nicely round now :haha: and apart from the tiredness i certainly do feel as if i'm blooming :happydance:
Well, i need to go kick my DH out of the bath so i can get in grrrr, hope to free up more time to come on more often soon.
Hugs & kicks to you all :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

> Drazic, if there is something wrong with you, then there is something wrong with me! Hubby has sat with his hand on my tummy endlessly this last week and can't feel a thing!

 My hubby confessed the other day that when he came to bed (i sometimes head up earlier than him as i'm knackered all the time) he lay there with his hand on my tummy talking to Tufty trying to feel him move :hugs2: i love that man sooo much!


----------



## Carley22

aww bless him what a sweetie!!

I occasionally wake with a red hand print on my tummy where hes fallen asleep LOL


----------



## x-amy-x

one more sleep :wohoo: cant believe ittttttttt

and i aint staying on team yellow :lol: i cant


----------



## Mrs_N

aw limpetsmum thats so cute!

ooh amy can't wait to find out! 

feeling much better today - no more spotting so it looks like it was just that one episode. will still mention it to the doc today - i think i might have a water infection :(


----------



## x-amy-x

Mrs_N said:


> aw limpetsmum thats so cute!
> 
> *ooh amy can't wait to find out! *
> 
> feeling much better today - no more spotting so it looks like it was just that one episode. will still mention it to the doc today - i think i might have a water infection :(

:lol: never said i was tellin you lot haha


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Nooooo dont stay yellow its rubbish fun i hate it :hissy:

Thats so sweet my OH gets annoyed if i elbow him to feel baby :dohh:


----------



## Blob

I think i would find out and just know myself but i HATE not knowing :grr:


----------



## x-amy-x

ill tease you all before i tell :lol:


----------



## babythinkpink

Amy! I said this, I am not telling anyone here, and I feel really mean now, but one friend also on face book has said don't tell her cos she will blurt it out, so that solves that, secret til birth! 
I am pleased you are finding out though, i really can't wait to know what i have in here! I felt blue to start, but i am now feeling a more pink affinity! :shrug:

:hugs:xx


----------



## x-amy-x

i wanted to keep it secret but if i know everyone will kno :lol:


----------



## Mrs_N

lol, no way i could keep it secret if I knew, I'm rubbish at secrets!
Also I think you would get into the habit of calling baby he or she and it would be really hard not to do that in front of other people!


----------



## x-amy-x

Im already into habit calling him a he! If its not a boy i might faint :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

haha! we think we are having a girl - I'm gonna be really surprised on the day if it's a little boy!


----------



## babythinkpink

I use he and she randomly and will keep doing so, but every time now i say one or the other I get asked, so you know then? 
Even dh and i use he and she, or we say Archie, which is our chosen boys name! He says how is Archie today? :cloud9:
:hugs:xx


----------



## becs0375

Well I had a lovely lay in this morning!! Feel really refreshed!! Done all the housework and now having a late breakfast!!

Louise thats a really cute bump!! 

I finally feel that I look pregnant and now just fat lol!!

I will now way be able to keep the sex of our baby a secret!!!! I am such a blabber mouth haha!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

AMY! I told you missus, AND I let you tease everyone. MY TURN! :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

:rofl: you turn indeed!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning ladies, hope you are all well and Amy, good luck with your scan.
I had the most lovely day in the sunshine yesterday, out early to a boot fair, then to visit my parents and sat in the garden (where I did get a little burnt!), me and OH then took my Dad to the pub where I enjoyed the only sip of alcohol in 5 months- an ice cold 1/2 lager, and it was lovely. However, thats me done for the next 5 months too!!! We then went off to the in-laws for some more back garden sunshine!!! I was shattered when I got back and fell asleep on the sofa!!

I had a lie in this morning until 10.30, but I did set my alarm for 9.00 so I could do some uni work..ooops!!! I now feel a little sick, but I must spruce up the house and head to uni for the afternoon. Oh, yesterday I took MY car out (an old 1971 classic beetle!!!!) and it was great to have it on the road, but as it is rather bouncy I felt a bit sick on the journey- I have to drive for 40 mins in it today so I'm hoping the sickness stays away. 

I hope you all enjoy your day.
Scan in 3 days and counting.....roll on Thursday! xx


----------



## Carley22

hehe all these scans!! so exciting... amy you best spill i need to know!! 

Im back at work today and feeling fresh as a daisy after a wonderful weekend.... 

Scan 8 days time woohoo


----------



## LittleAurora

I feel like this is my 1st pregnancy!! i think I have frogotten everything from the 1st time around. lol


----------



## SisterRose

ooo, you're all so lucky having your scans this week/soon! I'm not getting mine til 21w + 2 days, which is only a week extra to wait but I wanna see baby! :D

Quick question too(sorry for tmi)
Over the last week I've noticed "leaking" fluid, and little wet patches in my underwear. It's happening quite often and I'm starting to freak out it might be amniotic fluids, does anyone else get it?
might just call MW for a quick chat about it later anyway.


----------



## Carley22

TMI i have not had leaking as such but the last day i have had some discharge which was a bit white - hopefully nothing to stress about for us both though.... Let me know what your midwife says so that i can relax about it....


----------



## Blob

Yea you def get increased discharge...wait till 3rd tri :sick: 
See i could easily keep it secret i like keeping secrets :lol: and although i'd LOOOOVE to know i wouldnt be telling anyone :)


----------



## Mrs_N

well i went to the doctor - they weren't worried about the episode of spotting since it was a one-off, very light and no cramping. 
they were concerned about my back/hip pain though and have referred me to the antenatal physio and signed me off from work for 2 weeks!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girles

How are you all today? Well I just had a call from the agency and they are not offering me the job that I went for the interview for on friday :-( They said the interview went well, but they have offered the job to someone else. I don't think the fact that I am pregnant helps.

Anyway, to cheer myself up I thought I'd upload a few piccies for you all to see! One is of me with my bump which has started popping out over the last week and the others are of the cot that we have done up with all the bedding :happydance: What do you think?

xx
 



Attached Files:







emma bump.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4









Nursery 1.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5









nursery 2.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 7









nursery 3.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Carley22

ooooo 2 weeks off yum..... (although not for the pain). Poor you!!


----------



## Carley22

OOO emzy you're looking good!!! and that cot is ADORABLE


----------



## SisterRose

Carley - I'll let you know what the score is when I've given her a call. 

Emzy - Looking good there and love the cot. Very cute! 

x


----------



## Mrs_N

aw emzy that cot looks so cute! love the bedding. 

yeah, 2 weeks off is good, but not liking the pain! feel like it's too early for spd but wondering if it is that. hopefully the physio can shed some light! I'm meant to be on annual leave this week and next anyway, so at least I'll be able to claim them back.


----------



## Carley22

awwwwwwww poor you!!! SPD sounds horrid! 

i really feel for all of the people on here that have been having such a hard time with pregnancy - mine has been completely text book and symptomless....


----------



## Louise3512uk

Emzy I just saw your piccies on facebook... your cot looks sooooooo cute! And loving the bumpage!!

Amy, I will seriously fall out with you if you keep it secret! It's just mean!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely pictures Emzy! As you all know from my moaning I've got suspected SPD and it's awful. I've found sleeping on a duvet rather than a sheet helps and I have also been using a heat pad.

Well here is my bump today. I wasn't brave enough to show you a naked one sorry. It has really popped out the last couple of weeks and I keep being asked about it so I think it must be obvious now. Hurrah! That's my naughty Basset Hound sat in the window behind me.

https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/bump1.jpg


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bekklez said:


> ooo, you're all so lucky having your scans this week/soon! I'm not getting mine til 21w + 2 days, which is only a week extra to wait but I wanna see baby! :D
> 
> Quick question too(sorry for tmi)
> Over the last week I've noticed "leaking" fluid, and little wet patches in my underwear. It's happening quite often and I'm starting to freak out it might be amniotic fluids, does anyone else get it?
> might just call MW for a quick chat about it later anyway.


I have noticed this today, I am a bit worried too. I was gonna call my midwife for a chat tomorrow, so please keep me updated if you find out what it might be. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely bump MrsJ08! x


----------



## SisterRose

Teeny Weeny said:


> Bekklez said:
> 
> 
> ooo, you're all so lucky having your scans this week/soon! I'm not getting mine til 21w + 2 days, which is only a week extra to wait but I wanna see baby! :D
> 
> Quick question too(sorry for tmi)
> Over the last week I've noticed "leaking" fluid, and little wet patches in my underwear. It's happening quite often and I'm starting to freak out it might be amniotic fluids, does anyone else get it?
> might just call MW for a quick chat about it later anyway.
> 
> 
> I have noticed this today, I am a bit worried too. I was gonna call my midwife for a chat tomorrow, so please keep me updated if you find out what it might be. xxClick to expand...

Well, I had a chat to my midwife and she just said to keep an eye on it. She thinks it's probably just discharge since there's a lot more of it in pregnancy but it just doesn't look like it to me! it's just a clear watery patch of liquid in my underwear. So I'm still non-the wiser really. 
I guess I'm going to make sure it doesn't get any worse and if so then go to the hospital. That's what she suggested anyway.


Let me know what your MW says too, maybe it's normal! still horrible though :(


ohhh, and great bump you've got going there MrsJ08!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Love the bump MrsJ08!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Limpetsmum, I hope you are ok after your fall. Yep I've always been a bit breathless with the pregnancy but recently it seems much worse.

Bekklez, I'm the same. I was getting a bit worried as well!

Good luck tomorrow Amy, you big tease!!

Mrs N, I have been complaining to my Dr and MW about my pain - it's so bad I sometimes have to walk up the stairs on all fours and have been in tears trying to get back down - but yet they tell me it's normal and to lump it!!! I've made them refer me to a physio, but I wish they would take me more seriously like yours have. Great news that the spotting was nothing to worry about!

Emzy, sorry you didn't get the job hun but at least you know it wasn't anything you did. Love the photos!! It puts our nursery to shame!! We will need to start decorating it soon. There isn't much to do, just need to add colours/pictures.

Well about 5 minutes ago my dh finally felt little fishy for the first time!!! I am so happy I could burst!!!

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cute bump Mrs J!


----------



## Blob

Cute bump Mrs J and LOVE the nursery Emzy :happydance:

Yaay Fish&Chips thats awesome :yipee:


----------



## becs0375

Awww Emzy I LOVE the cot and bumpage!!!!! MrsJ lovely bump!!!

Just eaten a massive slice of chocolate rocky road, yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I saw my friend today who I haven't seen for a few weeks and she patted my bump and said how much I had popped and that I looked well!!!! I was well impressed!!!

I feel a bit tired tonight, I have a very tired puppy dog asleep next to me on the sofa and Ian is on PS3!!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

F&C that's fantastic! I bet you are both so chuffed!!

Well it was back to work for me today after Easter hols, no kids in school though as it was an Inset day... I think I'm ready for maternity leave already, and I have the whole term to go! Plus as the head of music, I have to do the big summer production which is wonderful and one of my favourite parts of my job but it's sooooooo tiring and stressful!

I got home to an empty house as hubby is gone :( (although it seems as though he might be able to come home for my scan next Wed, wooo!!) but a biiiiiiiig present from my dog AND my cat on the kitchen floor :( The dog has a VERY sensitive stomach, partly because he is a german shepherd and they just do.. and partly because he had to have an operation on his stomach as a pup.. anyway I'm sure you can guess the present.. wouldn't mind so much if it wasn't so.... well... loose?! Added to that, the fact that the cat had brought in and left a dead mouse on the kitchen floor.... obviously showing she loves her mummy!! :( Not the nicest coming home present!! Now I'm sitting dithering with the windows open because it smells so bad!!

Poor me!!


----------



## SisterRose

fish&chips - so nice your oh could feel little one! 
On the leakage note, I'm glad it's not just me. Gives me faith that it's just a normal part of pregnancy. 

Louise - Awww :hugs: doesn't sound very nice to come home too :(


I got extremely bored and decided i'd make a "preggo journal" on here. The result:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/314014-bekklez-bump-we-there-yet.html

How many of you ladies also have one? 

X


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Louise!!! Our puppy is a bit loose atm, think its the hot weather thats got to him! Our cat just seems to love flies atm!!

When do you start mat leave???


----------



## Louise3512uk

At the end of the summer term Becs, 21st July we break up - shouldn't complain really as I will have about 7 weeks! Plus if the baby is bought on due date, I won't 'officially' start maternity leave till the 1st September!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Bekklez, this has been worrying me too. TMI but some days I actually have wet knickers from it, so much I want to change them. I was considering ringing the midwife but it does sound like something most of us are having so sounds normal? It's proper gross though! Some days hardly any, others it's like the floodgates are open! :rofl:

Amy, you have to text me. It's the law.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oh my goodness, my animals are going mad today! Just let the dog into the garden only for him to come running back into the house as if there's a big scary beast outside....!!

So... I turned the light on and it was Houdini, one of my rabbits, managed to escape from his hutch again!! (Hence the name... he can undo it himself somehow...) SO I've just had to run around catching the bloody rabbit... can't believe the dog is scared of him!!

THey're all going bonkers! Does anyone want a rabbit?! I'm trying to rehome 4 of them before the baby is born!!


----------



## cat81

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all the good luck wishes yesterday. Our scan this morning was amazing. I couldn't believe just how much detail you can see. It's incredible. Everything was absolutely perfect and we found out that we are having.............a little boy!!! DH is absolutely thrilled (as am I, although I didn't really mind either way).

Good luck with yours tomorrow Amy and I agree, you absolutely have to tell us if you find out. Also good luck to all the others who have scans later this week.

I also went back to school today after the Easter holidays (although only made it in for the afternoon after my scan). I know exactly how you feel Louise. It is so hard going back and I really can't be bothered with this last term. Everyone was telling me today that I now look really pregnant so obviously I have popped over the holidays. I think now I am wearing maternity clothes, it makes the bump more obvious too.


----------



## Asher

So much to catch up on!

Congrats on the boy bump Cat!! 

Lovely bump Mrs J! Fab!!

Amy I can't believe your scan is tomorrow! Can't wait to hear the news!! So many scans coming up this next couple of weeks! I am looking forward to Saturday for 20 weeks!!

Babythinkpink I love your boy's name choice :cloud9:

Emzy I love the nursery pics, the cot looks so nice! And your bumpage is great!

Fish and Chips how fab is that!! I bet your hubs was made up! I keep feeling the odd bubble from outside but not much more than that, and my hubby is not so excited about the bubbles this time. I'm sure when it gets to the point when he sees the bump jump out of the corner of his eye, that will change!!

I am the same as you other ladies with the leakage issue. I figure it's just extra discharge which is more watery, but I don't like it, it's so not pleasant! I am glad I'm not the only one!!

It's a short week at work for me this week. I only do three days anyway, but this week I am on holiday tomorrow afternoon to take Archie for an eye test at the hospital to see if he needs glasses, then off Weds!! :happydance: 

Can't wait until a week on Weds for scan day!! But staying on team yellow! I need to keep my nerve on this one or I'll cave!!!:yellow:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congrats on your baby boy Cat!! x


----------



## Blob

Congrats Cat :yipee: 

Louise :sick: not such a nice gift


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
Congrats on the boy bump, Cat! They are wonderful! :)
Louise, my little brown tabby likes to treat us to the occasional cascade of barf. He jumps up on the high bookshelf and yaks down the side of it. Lucky he is an exceptionally handsome and charming cat 99% of the time. Delightful pets, eh?
Beautiful bump , Mrs.Jo!
Okay, I am really craving Nutella. Not at all something I'd eat normally, but I thought of it suddenly and now I am convincing myself that I should go pick up some right away at the grocery store. I am going to be 900 lbs by the time I give birth.
On the topic of mat leave, I plan to work up to the bitter end. I think I will put Sept.15 or so as my last day. Unless something comes up, I will probably still have three weeks to go after that. My family like long gestations. :( At least if I'm working it will keep my mind off the wait. And I am not sure if I could manage my little bundle of energy boy when I am that big.
It is absolutely gorgeous here right now. Got lots of gardening done yesterday - Simon loves it! He was carefully examining all the little worms and ladybugs in the soil. So sweet.


----------



## x-amy-x

scan today :wohoo: its also my angels 10 month birthday

watch over beanie for me evie... make sure s/he cooperates :D xx


----------



## becs0375

Good luck today Amy!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Congrats on a blue bump cat!
Good luck today amy. 
Eeeew louise not a nice welcome home! One of our cats thinks he's a hunter but in fact just brings us slices of bread from next doors bird table lol! 
Mrs j fab bump!
F&C aw how awesome is that! I've not had any real movement still & am desperate to feel something now! 

17 weeks for us today yay! Sounds a lot closer to half way than 16 does!


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you :)

Happy 17 weeks mrs N... what can i do to make my morning go quicker??


----------



## Carley22

Louise3512uk said:


> Oh my goodness, my animals are going mad today! Just let the dog into the garden only for him to come running back into the house as if there's a big scary beast outside....!!
> 
> So... I turned the light on and it was Houdini, one of my rabbits, managed to escape from his hutch again!! (Hence the name... he can undo it himself somehow...) SO I've just had to run around catching the bloody rabbit... can't believe the dog is scared of him!!
> 
> THey're all going bonkers! Does anyone want a rabbit?! I'm trying to rehome 4 of them before the baby is born!!

I know exactly what you mean with the bunny!!! We let ours out every morning as we have a secure garden but it's such a task getting him back in at night..... bless him!! hes not too clever but he sure is devious! And then when he gets inside the cats are terrified of him - so funny to watch.... 

cant wait a whole week for my scan!! :wacko:

Cat - congrats on the blue bump!! :thumbup:

Amy good luck today hunny - what time is the scan? you better get straight back on here to let us know!!! :hugs:

Another sunny beautiful day here ... wish i wasnt at work :growlmad:


----------



## Tiredgirl

*Is having a beautiful baby BOY!!!* :happydance:


----------



## Carley22

congratulations!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats on your blue bumps ladies!!!!!!


Our scan is tomorrow and im bricking it!! LOL


----------



## becs0375

Congrats TiredGirl!!!!


----------



## Carley22

LittleA you finding out?


----------



## LittleAurora

they wont confirm it, but im going to ask to seei n between the legs! lol. Ill try and he a pic of the bits to so you can all have a look!


----------



## Carley22

hehe so excited......... i love finding out what you are all having, especially as im not going to - i live for your news!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

lol....

going by the bump what do you girls think it is??

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0015-2-1-1.jpg


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on the blue bumps ladies...team blue are finally catching up!!! :thumbup:

Good luck with your scan today Amy... :hugs:

I am 21 weeks today- :happydance:

The weather is lovely and I am off to the opticians. My sister is coming over to take my dog out with her puppy which should be fun for her to say the least- I have a tiny king charles and she has a staff who still has his bits and likes to try and hump her!!!! :haha:

Only 2 days until my scan now, and my 7yr old wants to come which will be lovely so he can finally see his little brother too! So excited, but nervous at the same time. xx


----------



## x-amy-x

I certainly wont be rushing back on to tell you all :rofl: i'll have shopping to do :happydance:

Will let Drazic come and tease though :rofl:

Happy 21 weeks Teeny! I cant believe the stars are getting that far on already!

Told someone I was nearly 20 weeks pregnant yesterday, they didnt believe me :lol: My bump is non existant!


----------



## Carley22

aww amy id rather be little bump than the bump i have im 19 weeks today and look at though im about 7 months!! im going to be HUGE :growlmad:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All!:flower::flower:

Louise, 
How do you cope with all those animals! Until yesterday we were pet free, but i said ds could have a hamster, I bought a cage, went to pick it up and the hamster came as part of the deal! Its only 6 months old so should be ok for a while yet! 
I grew up with loads of animals and it put me off, I love animals but they are hard work, and it is heartbreaking when they go:cry:

Cat,
Congrats on your Boy!:happydance:

Amy,
Good luck for the scan, don't keep us waiting!!!

Mrs N, 
I am not getting any kicks either, just a vaigue wriggle sort of feeling, but it is a feeling rather than defo movement, wish baby would hurry up and kick me!

Tiredgirl, 
Another blue bump! Congrats, all these blue bumps are evening up the pink ones! 

My bump seems to vary, I think its what clothes i wear, yesterday i felt huge, today not so big!
Not so sick again today, dh's back is in spasm for the first time in a while, he is dosed up on pain killers, and huffing and puffing because he is making his own cup of tea! 
Anyway better go, look after him....or check out face book, mmmm let me think!!
Have a great day all, lovely weather!

:hugs:


----------



## Blob

Tiredgirl :yipee: congrats on blue bump :)

LittleA GOODLUCK I think GRIL!!

Teeny Yaay for 21 weeks :lol:


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks for the bump compliments ladies :hugs:

Congratulations on your blue bumps Cat and Tiredgirl :happydance:


----------



## Carley22

Baby has been quiet today :-( 

i prefer it when it wriggles lots..... WAKE UP LITTLE BABY!!!!


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

Just popping on between shopping, trying to get stuff organised for Saturday and my little boys 1st birthday (when the hell did that happen!!) and then the midwife this afternoon.

Gosh so much is going on!

Congrats on the scans ladies and I have seen some gorgeous bumps on the previous 50 odd pages...I just cant keep up somedays so sorry if I have missed something important:blush:

My hubby felt baby kick for the very first time last night...he was getting quite stressed as with Nathan he kicked from early on and he could feel the kicks outsidde from about 18 weeks...this baby is more a wriggler with the odd tiny kick. Last night she was going mad (I think she was doing laps) as I could feel her wriggling from left to right to left to right and giving a little push as she got there...so he rushed over and felt her tiny push a few times...he was so proud:cry:I actually cant believe how different the sensations are this time. But my friend reconed her little girl was lazy and just wriggled and slept a bit compaired to her son who also kicked her black and blue.:dohh:

I too have been feeling breathless. I was a bit paniky yesterday at work as it was very busy and very hot and I just couldnt catch my breath...to the point a few people I was working with made me sit until I felt better...but the truth is it was far too hot to totally feel better.

But one of the gynae surgeons I was working with was asking all about my little boy (I havent seen him for over a year!) and how I was getting along with this one...he was so nice lol I hope I get him if I need assistance :haha:

Right I better go and get busy with my "to do" list:coffee:

Amy good luck love with your scan...are you finding out I take it??

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Afternoon girlies 

Good luck with the scan Amy!

Congratulations on the blue bumps Cat and Tiredgirl :blue:

Remember I said that the interview with Eon last week was cancelled at the last minute? Well they rang me this morning to reschedule for this Thursday yay! Fingers crossed they are not put off by my bump lol It is only a temp job, so shouldn't be a problem in theory but we will see!

Matt has been poorly with a stomach bug thing all over the weekend and has been off work yesterday and today. Poor thing has been really poorly and he is never usually ill. Still it's been nice to have some company while I've been at home but I hope he is feeling better soon. I seem to have escaped it so far (apart from being sick once yesterday morning, but then I am sick every now and then still anyway- the last of the morning sickness still I think!) and I could do without getting it after all the bloody UTIs! NO MORE ILLNESS PLEASE!!!

Anyway, going to put some laundry on and clean the house now. Have a good day girls

Em xx


----------



## becs0375

My bubba has been a right wriggler today!!!! 

I also think it depends on what you wear, I have a maternity top on today and I look normal but yesterday I looked pregnant lol!!

Wonder how Amy got on!!


----------



## Carley22

ooo i hope she got on well but im sure she's going to keep us hanging!!


----------



## becs0375

I think she is too!!! Little devil!


----------



## elmaxie

She is being a bloody tease on Facebook....argh hurry up Amy!!!

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

:lol: Its funny waiting to find out what each of us are having...i'm so jealous :cry:


----------



## Carley22

ive just text her but no reply yet....... :-(


----------



## Carley22

I know what it is....... Hehehehehe


----------



## Pinky1974

Oh gosh. You are very active on here aren't you? I couldn't remember my password (pregnancy dementia?) Anyway I'm back. Thank you for all the "Hellos"!


----------



## Carley22

yes we are a chatty little bunch!!!


----------



## elmaxie

Well thats not helpful now is it Carly lol

I hope she comes on soon...if not it will annoy me for ages until I get back on...not that I am being driven mad now or anything:haha:

xx


----------



## Blob

Urgh so unfair :lol:


----------



## Carley22

sorry i was sworn not to tell but to tease.....


----------



## Drazic<3

I KNOW WHAT GENDER TOOOOOOOOO
I couldn't get online to brag! How annoying! 

:D


----------



## Drazic<3

It's a..........































.......baby :)


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I hate you all there are far too many people who know :hissy:


----------



## Drazic<3

I can confirm baby is either a boy or a girl. One of those two. Certainly.


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies 

Just to let you know that if you go to the Vouchers Code website there is a voucher for 30% off at Gap starting on Thursday. It's one of those vouchers you print off and take into store. 30% off makes their baby stuff affordable so I'll be popping in on Thursday to stock up on socks etc here is the link https://www.gapcorporateinvite.com/spring10/en/?advertiserid=7

I think it's already been mentioned but Asda have also got their Baby & Toddler event on. I'm going to pop there tomorrow and have a nose poke.

Hi Pinky:hi:


----------



## Carley22

thanks for that Mrs JO8!!!

Drazic - we're in the elite club eh!!! So happy for her too!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Me too, it's excellent news! Having to watch myself so I don't blurt it out!


----------



## SisterRose

I think it's a boy! :D

I'll probably be wrong now :dohh:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I think boy too! x


----------



## Asher

Argh Amy come on woman! I want to know! I just saw what she put on facebook too!!! Tell us!! She is loving this suspense.... I think girl!


----------



## x-amy-x

ITS A GIRLLLLL :wohoo: i am still in shock :lol:


----------



## elmaxie

WOOOO HOOO!!!

Fantastic new a little baby girlie!

I tell you what you certainly have a pair of wind ups in Carly and Drazic!!

Great job ladies...I was certainly teased and wound up:thumbup:

Congrats to you all on your pink bubba!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay Amy congrats on the pink bump! xx :pink:


----------



## x-amy-x

Im absolutely in shock hahaha


thanks everyone for your well wishes.

Had to wait 1 and a half hours to be scanned as someone had called in sick but..
All is looking good, head is on the small side but dont wonna google what that might mean!

I cant believe its a girl, i was soooo sure haha


oh man :lol:

the consultant also said if im still bleeding in a couple of weeks she wants me to have regular growth scans.

xxx


----------



## becs0375

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on the pink bump Amy! xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank youu...

now what to do with these blue bits i bought :lol:


----------



## becs0375

Oh no!!! Take them back to the shop!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Can't, bought them a while back haha I'll stick em up on buy swap and sell :lol:


----------



## becs0375

Good idea!!!


----------



## cat81

Congratulations on your little girl Amy. x


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations Amy on your little girly bump xxx


----------



## Blob

Congrats Amy though i have already but YAAY!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

CONGRATULATIONS AMY!!!! Another beautiful little pink bump! I KNEW it!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations also to tiredgirl on a handsome little blue bump!! I LOVE finding out about everyones babies!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

whoo hoo!! congrats on the pink bumpage!!!!!


----------



## Blob

Little A did you not have your scan today?? Or is it just soon??


----------



## LittleAurora

its tomorrow!! WHOO HOO!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats on the blue bump cat81 and tiredgirl and on your pink bump Amy (you little tease)!!! So glad the scans went well!

Amy, thinking about your angel today. :hugs: but yey on your little pink bump! Any blue things can be donated to the new charity called 'Fish'. Don't know what it's in aid of but I could give you the address. lol. xxx

Good luck for tomorrow Little A.

Oohh Emma, our dh's both felt our lo's kick for the first time last night!! It made me all teary!

Good luck for your interview Emzy.


----------



## babythinkpink

Congrats Amy on your little girl!!:cloud9:

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## jenos

hi folks had my 20 week scan yesterday and have found out i'm having a bouncing baby boy


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations jenos!!! Another baby boy on the way!! x


----------



## Asher

Congrats to tiredgirl and Jenos for your little boys!!

And Amy!! congrats on the pink!! Woo hoo!!!!! xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats on your boy jenos!! x


----------



## Kaz1977

Are there any of us staying on team yellow?

I'm soooo tempted to find out, but I am resisting so I get the surprise. Looking forward to scan in a few weeks to try to guess anyway


----------



## Jellycat

Im staying team yellow..... I think for now might change my mind nearer the scan. Keep having vivd dreams I'm having a boy so who knows ???

Congrats to everyones gender news tiredgirl / Jenos on the boys and Amy with the surprise girl

Bought my first baby items last night in the ASDA event, got some good deals half price electric TT pump is my best buy

All I've had all day today is aches and pains as if my stomach can't stretch anymore.... the worrying thing it's I've got so much further to grow yet it's only just starting!! Also people at work have started to be compelled to rub my bump when they walk past ... told my DH i'm going to look for a t-shirt that says Hands off .... or I'll kick you... maybe then people will stop touching me


----------



## Blob

Jenos Congrats on your boy :yipee:

Kaz i'm staying yellow :cry: I was yellow last time and reaaallly wished i'd found out, i know other people like the 'surprise' lark but i thought it was enough of a surprise having a real baby :rofl: So I'm grudgingly team yellow :hissy:


----------



## Kaz1977

Know how you feel Jellycat - think my LO is on a bit of a growth spurt at the moment. I only feel comfy in PJs these days.

I got really annoyed with the bump touching thing with DS - no one would dare go up and feel someone else's stomach so why do it to a pregnant woman? Yes I know there is a baby in there - I don't need a random stranger to confirm that :growlmad:


----------



## becs0375

Congrats Jenos!!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Jenos!!! Another member for the blue team!


----------



## Choc1985

hi iv not been on 4 a while so took me a while to catch up lol such a chatty lot

had so much on with uni and work i havent had much time to come on.

im 20 weeks 2morro cant belive it got my scan at 2

im team yellow but oh want to no hes so impatiant so gonna get it in a envolope and if i change my mind we will open it lol. 

congratulations on all ur scans i hape ur all well

im so exited i wont sleep 2nite lol xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Oooo Choc I am 20 weeks tomorrow too!!!! Good luck with your scan!!!


----------



## Choc1985

have u had ur scan yet becs????


----------



## R&JBabybean

Congratulations to all those who have had there scans today :happydance:

I had my 20 week scan today and I am on team blue :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

Congrats on team blue :happydance:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Another congrats for a baby boy R&J!!

Happy 20 weeks tomorrow Becs and Choc, and good luck for your scan tomorrow choc!

Just an update on my dad for those that are aware that he's ill, he's now in the high dependancy unit - went there last night as some of his blood clot broke off and found itself in his lung and caused him to stop breathing again, he seems to have perked up now apparently. I'm going to try to get up and see him at the weekend, it's so so horrible not being able to be with him or my mum right now :(


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpetsmum, I hope you are ok after your fall. Yep I've always been a bit breathless with the pregnancy but recently it seems much worse.

 Huge bruise but other than that i am fine thanks hun. 
I had a horrible day at work today - spent a lot of it crying in the patient kitchen after reading through a patients notes & not liking what i read (i won't tell you all as i don't want to upset anyone as much as it has upset me:cry:). It's left me feeling worried about Tufty & that something might still go wrong, i'm trying to be optimistic but i guess the hormones are not helping. Oh well it's my 20 week scan tomorrow so hopefully that will cheer me up! 
I thought i saw my tummy move slightly earlier but i can't rule out imagining it, i am so desperate to feel a definate kick and for DH to feel something.........c'mon bubba!

Has anyone heard from Brownsie? I've tried texting her but had no reply - i fear she is stuck trying to get home as she was on holiday the last i heard.......i'm sure her scan is due this week too :shrug:

Amy congrats on the girl news. Brownsie is having a boy - not sure if she'll be interested in buying anything off you?

Congrats on everyone else's bump news. 
LittleA i think it's a girl......just a hunch
I'm convinced i'm having a boy.....as is everyone else who wishes to inflict their opinion lol, i think i'll fall off the bed with shock if it turns out to be a girl hahaha.

Did i mention i'm signing up for hypnobirthing classes? One of the midwives who does the aqua natal classes does it & it's only £100! Bargain eh!

Louise - hope your Dad has a speedy recovery, i used to work on HDU & appreciate how scary it is for the family hun. Big :hugs:

Well i'm off to bed to play Tufty some classical music via the ipod.......i really must buy some proper size headphones for him. Night night all, good luck everyone who has scans tomorrow - i'll try to post as soon a i get home xxx


----------



## Jessica214

hey ladies! thought id join you! haven't really posted here. CONGRATS! on everyone finding out the sexs!! i cant wait!! still have to wait a 2 weeks!! im going CRAZY!! just want to know already so i can shop!! LOL :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello all,
Its a late one, but i sneaked the laptop to bed, so I am at least in bed!

Congrats to all the blue bumps that have popped up today!!

Someone said about a t shirt, i got 2 of these...oh bum the link wont work, anyway new look maternity sell a hands off the bump t shirt. £10, they did have some in the sale for £3 in grey with pink writing/hands, just look through all the maternity they may still be there xx

Limpetsmum, 
My close friend had a really sad thing happen to her and i have been so much more worried knowing what she went through, I had my cards read the other night and the lady said I was worrying about something health related to do with the baby, and i really shouldn't worry as its not good for me! 
Perhaps read through some birth stories to cheer yourself up! :hugs:xx (I just sit bawling at them but i still feel happier for it!)
Good luck with the hypnobirthing, it does look fab!

Louise, 
Hope you get to see your Dad soon, sounds like he is doing ok, hope he keeps perking up! :hugs:xx

Time for bed, bump looks big tonight, and i have had some movement, I can't feel much but something it going on in there!

Night all, night bumps :hugs:xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
Hurrah for all the bump news!
It's getting me so excited to find out. 
And on other news, I cannot seem to stop eating.
I have a prenatal appointment tomorrow with a weigh-in. Maybe that will shame me into some appetite control? :blush:


----------



## Asher

Congrats on the blue bump Babybean!! 

Good luck to all the September stars having scans today! 1 week to go for me!! Yippee!!


----------



## LittleAurora

scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !!


----------



## becs0375

oooooooo Little A is it your scan LMAO!!!!! Good luck xxx

OMG I can't believe I am finally halfway YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1 week till scan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asher

Ha ha LittleA!! Good luck!

Happy 20 weeks Becs!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Scan today for me too. Honestly, never been so terrified in my whole life.


----------



## Pinky1974

Good luck for everyone who has their scan toady (I still have to wait 3 long weeks)!


----------



## Carley22

Good luck Drazic and LittleA (cant wait to find out what you are having)!! 

Someone said about the strangers being all over their bump - i swear i nearly killed a woman for that recently..... its just not on! I have the top from new look and another that my OH had made for me at the print shop that says "touch it and die" in really pretty pink writing with a smiley face underneath (to try and make it slightly light hearted) lol.........

Getting closer for everyones scans now....... F&C has her work cut out keep the front page in working order!!! 

6 days in counting!!


----------



## lilia

Amy Congrats on your boy!

Good luck to anybody with there scans today! x

I'm 20 weeks today i actually can't believe it!! :) :) I feel properly pregnant now especially as i felt my first definite wriggles yesterday! I drank a glass of coke, which i heard was supposed to make the baby wriggle a bit and i think it worked because i couldnt get to sleep last night due to my little wriggler baby :) OH was so jealous i could feel it and not him! A quick question, how long after you felt LO did your OH feel it?

Well, i have been having slight pains on the left side of my abdomen for a few weeks now, i think caused by a cyst that was found to be on my left ovary. I went to the midwife to just get it looked over and she didnt half make a mountain out of a molehill!! She rang round lots of people trying to get me taken into hospital, she even rang a consultant! Its not bad pains it could even be a bit of ligament pain! She wanted me to go and have my scan yesterday afternoon instead of tuesday, but i said no because i didnt want to go without my OH, on my own. She really wasnt impressed with me but i honestly didnt feel like i could go into hospital and have a fuss made when there is women with genuine emergencies who really do need to be seen. We listened to babas heartbeat and that was nice and strong so i'm not too worried i'm just going to wait til tuesday :) 

Hope you're all good , whats everyones plans fot today? xxxx


----------



## lilia

Sorry Amy was supposed to say congrats on your girl! Babybrain there!! xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

19 weeks today - hurrah! I've got to wait another two weeks for my scan, thanks to DH's stupid course next week. GRRRRR!

Good luck to Little A and Drazic x


----------



## opticalillus5

Wooo hooo!!!!! I'm Back!!!!! 

Silly computer not working - feels like I haven't been on here for an age! At least I have Facebook so I don't feel too out of touch! 

Congrats on all the gender news (if i haven't told you before on fbook)!!!! I have my scan in 5 more sleeps, but OH is still insisting that we're team yellow (grrr.....). 

Good luck today Little A & Drazic - enjoy it! 

Lilia, I felt baby kick at about 15 weeks (ish) but it's my second - OH felt him/her last saturday night! I love feeling kicks - bubs is so active now! I actually SAW my tummy moving yesterday - it's ace! 

Today i'll be mainly trying to take it easy - my back kills if I do too much walking - it gives me a great excuse to do nothing all day! 

Hormones - I actually cried in Asda living the other day because they had sold out of the garden furniture I wanted. What's all that about!?!?!? It was only a chair... lol.

Hope all's well today :) i'm so glad to be back :) :) bubs is kicking as i'm writing too so their happy to be back also! :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning!

Little A, is it your scan today? :haha: Good luck, hope you see lots!

Drazic, know how you feel, I have been terifified each scan I have had, and will be next week too! Good luck, will be lovely to see baby xx

A week to go til my scan, so exited, going to find out if i have a pink or blue bump!! Really don't mind, just can't wait to know!!

Had a bump rubber this morning! But it was ok, it was welcome! I was chatting to a preggy mum who was saying how tough her pregnancy had been, she has 6 weeks left, so I said I had been lucky so far, and she said 'oh so you are!!' and gave my bump a little rub! 

Carley, Love the touch and die t-shirt idea, it is one of those is it a joke??! No it's not, touch at your peril! 
Interesting dh got it for you, my dh can't stand people touching my bump, he looks like he would thump someone! :hugs:

Anyway, a lovely day, time to go and eat my boiled egg, ohhhhh yummy!

Back later, to see how today's scans went! 

:hugs:xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh no! I want a boiled egg now, and i've already had my breakfast! I'm trying so hard to curb my eating - I've put on about 12 pounds so far.. but every day it seems to go up! Is that about normal? I can't remember with DD, but to be honest I didn't care. It's only now that I know how hard it is to lose that I'm worried! 

I have the New look T-shirt; there's pics of me with it on on Facebook last week. We went to the lakes, it was lovely. Thankfully, I've only had one bump rubber so far, and it was one of my best friends. And she asked, which was nice. 

Has anyone been to Aquanatal classes at the swimming baths? What happens? Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck to Little A and Drazic with your scans today.
Mine is tomorrow.....and I can't wait! Its not until the afternoon so I have to wait all day...its so unfair!!!! xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Not much you can do about weight gain if you are hungry, best to keep baby happy and eat!
I usually pile it on, but seems to be pretty gradual at the moment, but then everything has been different about this pregnancy!
All I can say is however much i have put on i have always lost it eventually! :hugs: xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Teeny Weeny said:


> Good luck to Little A and Drazic with your scans today.
> Mine is tomorrow.....and I can't wait! Its not until the afternoon so I have to wait all day...its so unfair!!!! xx

Oh boo, I was so pleased mine is 10.30am, gives us enough time to get children to school, go to the hospital and not get too nervous, although I will!

:hugs:xx


----------



## Carley22

ahhh why is today taking so long i want to know more scan news!!


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

I don't usually post in here, but I am a September Star! We had our scan yesterday and we are joining TEAM :pink: PINK!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Carley22

Hi JB'sBabyBoogy - congratulations on the pink bump....

I love the profile pic!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hope everything goes well LittleA and Drazic xxx


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

Carley22 said:


> Hi JB'sBabyBoogy - congratulations on the pink bump....
> 
> I love the profile pic!!!

Thank you!!! :cloud9:


----------



## babythinkpink

Congrats on the pink bump JB'sBabyBoogy:happydance:

Come on scan news! 

:hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on the pinkbump JBsBabyBoogy.
I am just taking a break from the essay writing to check on scan news...hurry up!!!
Its just as exciting as finding out the gender of our own bubbas, but over and over again...I love it!!! lol xx


----------



## Carley22

god i hope i can keep my cool and remain on team yellow next week....


----------



## apaton

good luck with the scans little A and drazic xxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Carley, 

Practice now...'so, would you like to know the sex of your baby?'

now you say.....!

:hugs:xx


----------



## Carley22

No thanks!!! but..... ok then... actually, err no, no i wont. but then i could..... but i shouldnt, yeah go on then, no lets not eh! hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Gosh, I was in the hospital hours. Cut a long story short, the little oik WOULD NOT move and show the sonographer her heart. She was so patient, sent me for a walk, wiggled me, but she kept covering up her heart from one side. She saw the valves and one of the connectors but she wouldn't turn to see the other one so they couldn't sign me off. On the bright side, everything else was wonderful, all fine. She said she thinks it's probably fine, but she has to see it and babe just wouldn't play along, so I need to go back on Weds.

I was a bit upset, but realistically things are looking good and hopefully all will be fine next week with nothing to worry about. Just another week of stress! Didn't even get a picci in the end

Though, everything else is fine, so that is great news. And she still has a foof! And she has a little button nose and she stuck her tounge out at us

The scan conclusively showed I have a very stubborn and arkward daughter!


----------



## Carley22

oh drazic thats great news!! little simba is just playing hard to get (you'll love that about her one day!!) 

and just think you only get to see her AGAIN woop woop!!! lucky devil!!!


----------



## Asher

Glad it went MOSTLY okay Drazic! Sounds as though everything is just fine with your little Simba! And at least you get to see her again next week!! Yay!

Where are the other updates? Keeping us waiting huh!?


----------



## Carley22

im in the dark too today!!! no teasing allowed!! CUMMON LITTLEA


----------



## LittleAurora

I am on cloud 9 atm!! here is our beautifull baby

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0117.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01251.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01d18.jpg

baby kept its legs tightly closed so we couldnt see if it was a boy or a girl!! 
*what do you think tho???*


----------



## LittleAurora

glad yours went ok drazic!! I'm jealous you could see her foof! LOL


----------



## Carley22

AWWW how adorable!! i think its a girl (her brain looks good so must be a girly)....

bet you are on cloud nine!! I assume everything was ok otherwise.... hehe what a lovely pic too soooo clear!!


----------



## Asher

Aw fab pics Little A! So clear!! Lovely! I think GIRL!!


----------



## LittleAurora

everything was perfect!! she has very long legs! in the 75th percentile! lol I cant believe how wonderful it was!!


----------



## Carley22

so even you think girl too!!! hehe hope we're right...... are you going to pay for a private gender scan or stay team yellow?


----------



## LittleAurora

Yea i hoping its a girl fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Drazic it sounds like you have aright little monkey in there, but glad everythiing they checked was fine.
Little A lovely pics...FX'd for you that it is a girl!

Roll on tomorrow!! xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Awww congratulations on your scans today girls! THe pictures are lovely LittleA!! 

Sorry baby simba didn't play along the whole time but at least you get another peek!

I just love finding out what everyone else is having, it's sooooo exciting! x


----------



## Pinky1974

Oh, these pictures are lovely! So clear. Was this your last scan or are you going to pay for another one?


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats to everyone who've had their scans over the last few days and on your little boys/girls. :)
X


----------



## becs0375

Draic glad all went well and Little A those pics are fantastic!!!!


----------



## Blob

JBsBabyBoogy Congrats!!

Yaaaaay she's still a girl :rofl: On a positive note though you get to see her again :hugs:

LittleA I think girl... :lol: Sooo cute!! Tabs had long legs but this baby is short :rofl:


----------



## babythinkpink

Congrats to all today's babies/scans, all sounds fab:thumbup:

Hope I have not over done it, had half a big bar of dark chocolate, and half a little bottle of pepsi, baby is wriggling, still no kicks, only little ones, but plenty of movement, and I expect especially after the chocolate and pepsi, I think you need much more b4 its too much though:shrug:

Time to go, 

Hoping everyone is well 

:hugs:xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Lovely pics LittleA!! Sorry little one didnt play ball and give you a peek! I say boy :)

Drazic :hugs: dont worry, she will be perfect! Just wanted mummy to be able to come back and have another look! I was secretly hoping at my scan that mine would be awkward :lol: Mine was bouncing all over though xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome Jessica214, what's you EDD and I'll add you to the front page.

Congrats on the scans!

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

Congrats on all the lovely scans! I think girl Little A! :pink:

Well, you all know about my rubbish 20 week scan experience and I've been moping about it ever since. Well, the place we went for a private scan at 17 weeks have offered us a free scan!! Basically, Matt wrote all about them and how good they were in his blog and they have had lots of people ring and book scans because they have read the blog, so she said she would like to offer us a free scan seeing as our 20 week scan was disappointing! So we're going on Monday at 6pm! And it's on my birthday too yay :happydance: 

Anyway, I've got my job interview tomorrow and starting to feel a bit nervous now. I hope I get it! 

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

piccies girls!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs476.ash1/26108_388110458393_532428393_3837584_3735025_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs476.ash1/26108_388110478393_532428393_3837586_2454130_n.jpg

she wanted to freak mammy out my looking at me, wouldnt turn on her side haha


----------



## becs0375

Emzy ~ Thats awesome, good luck with the interview!!!

Amy ~ Those pics are brilliant!!!!!

I am so naffed off!!! Been trying to sell my Bon Jovi tickets, I paid £150 for them and I started my ebay at £100, even had 10 sodding watchers!!! Arrrggghhhh someone has got to want them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat81

Congratulations to all those who have had scans in the last couple of days. Loving the pictures Amy and Little A. x


----------



## Blob

Emzy thats amazing about the scan :happydance: Also good luck :flower:

Amy seriously cool gorgeous photos but OMG proper freaky also :lol:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fab pics Amy! 

Becs when and where are the tickets for? I know a few Bon Jovi fans so could ask around for you x


----------



## becs0375

Emzywemzy said:


> Fab pics Amy!
> 
> Becs when and where are the tickets for? I know a few Bon Jovi fans so could ask around for you x

Thank you so much chick, they are for Tues 8th June at the O2!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ok, I've got a few southerner friends (I'm from kent originally) so I'll ask around for you! How much are you looking for? Are they standing? I'd actually love to go but can just see that with a bump ha ha x


----------



## becs0375

Emzywemzy said:


> Ok, I've got a few southerner friends (I'm from kent originally) so I'll ask around for you! How much are you looking for? Are they standing? I'd actually love to go but can just see that with a bump ha ha x

They are seated on lower tier, block 104, paid £150 for them but will accept £120!! You are a star!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

No probs hun! Someone out there must want them! Inbox me your email addy and I'll pass it on to anyone that's interested (you have me on facebook don't you?) x


----------



## becs0375

Emzywemzy said:


> No probs hun! Someone out there must want them! Inbox me your email addy and I'll pass it on to anyone that's interested (you have me on facebook don't you?) x

Yes chick I have you on fb!!! Thank you once again!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Bonjour!
It's official: I'm a porker!
I put on 8 lbs in four weeks.
I have been eating like a bear building up fat for hibernation, so I'm not surprised... just mildly chastened.
And I really really really want pizza or pasta for dinner.
Oh the agony.
Heard baby's heartbeat:150.
And I am just starting to feel the first little pokes and flutters, I think. I don't think I could say definitively just yet, so I won't count them until I'm sure. :) Still, nice to have a little evidence that baby is in there and I'm not just becoming a beachball out of the blue!:)
I feel pink pretty strongly these last few days. I realized this morning that I have been thinking of the baby as a daughter, whether I was conscious of it or not. I think there will be surprise and, in all honesty, a small amount of disappointment if it's not a girl. But I think it's quite possible to feel that twinge of disappointment about the imagined child at the same time as you feel the flutter of excitement about the little being who really is living inside you.

Congratulations to all the new bump identities from today. Please forgive that I am having trouble keeping up with all the Big Reveals without pen and paper!


----------



## Mrs_N

Wow so much to catch up on! 
Congrats to all those who've had scans and congrats on all the pink & blue bumps!


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies! 

Lovely pics Amy & Little A - can't wait for my scan on Monday but as it gets closer i'm also really nervous! My sister had mild spinobifida when she was born, a little hole that closed as she grew up and now she's fine. BUT I didn't have any of the tests earlier. I haven't worried about it at all, but it's in the back of my mind now that my scan is coming up! It wouldn't change anything (which is why I didn't have the tests) but still... Just another thing to worry about eh? lol. 

Congrats emzy on the free scan! While we're on the subject, I have 3 standing tickets for Green Day in June if anyone knows anyone who wants to buy them. I'm gutted that I can't go :( well... not that gutted given the reason :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Only 4 1/2 hours until our scan!!!! Very excited, but a little nervous too. xx


----------



## becs0375

I hope all goes well Teeny!!!

I have been really busy this morning, just sat down with a cuppa!!! Done all my housework and washing and even managed the ironing!! Just the bed to make and then I am all done!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Good luck teeny!!! 

Becs - I'm so jealous. I have done NAFF ALL today apart from take LO to school, sit here and EAT. 

My ironing is piled next to me. I'm afraid that if it were to fall, I wouldn't make it out alive. I can see my tombstone now... "Here Lieth Rebecca Holmes, Loving Mother, Partner, Daughter and Sister. Crushed to death by the ironing that her lazy-ass couldn't be bothered to do". 

To make it worse, I'd have to be buried in a crinkly dress... Maybe I could eat my way out? Nom nom nom.


----------



## Carley22

One of those days then optical!!!!!


----------



## opticalillus5

yep... i'm on to my second boiled egg. I'm gonna have to go out soon, otherwise I may just eat the house. :)


----------



## Mrs_N

we hardly bother ironing anything - only for special occassions and the odd shirt that doesn't adequately de-crease whilst drying!


----------



## Carley22

yeah i hardly ever bother with the ironing - im an Iron as i go person!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi All. Nice to see news from all of your scans. I've still got until the 12th May for mine but will also have another 3 scans after that as I have now developed Gestational Diabetes (again!!!) and have been injecting insulin since yesterday but hey-ho and they don't hurt anyway. I will be having extra scans at 28w, 32w and 36w with delivery no later than 38 weeks. They asked me the other day whether I wanted to try VBAC after having a c/s last time. Not sure at the moment as I had no labour at all last time despite 3 trys at inducing. I think trying a natural birth would be good but they won't induce me this time more than once. We will see!!


----------



## becs0375

Oh no poor you Blondie, must be a nightmare!


----------



## x-amy-x

hope your all ok girls just nipping in to see how you are xx


----------



## becs0375

All ok here Amy, hows things with you??


----------



## x-amy-x

Im ok, my hands are so dry they're sore :( 

anyone know what vitamins it is that help your skin? x


----------



## Blob

Uh if they do i need to know too my hands are so cracked :nope:

Good Luck with all the scans today :)


----------



## Mrs_N

oooh think I might be feeling movements! 
getting some fluttery, rolling sensations really low down - doesn't feel like gas, could it be baby?? feels very odd! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_N

vitamin e cream is good i think - the bodyshop used to do a nice one


----------



## x-amy-x

cream is useless, not working anyhow. Want to take some oral vits x


----------



## becs0375

My hands are the same, I just keep using loads of hand cream!!


----------



## MamaBird

Teeny: Good luck at your Scan!! I'm sure everything will be fine though!! 

Mrs_N: that does feel like baby movement!! YAY!!! I often feel my little girl rolling around in there! 

So 21 weeks today for me!! Happy 21 weeks to me and Fish&Chips! And Yay for everyone else moving up a week today!! 

xo


----------



## becs0375

MamaBird you look fantastic!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Haha! Thank you becs!


----------



## Mrs_N

gosh 21 weeks seems forever away to me lol! congrats! :happydance: 
not long before you girls will be reaching viability!


----------



## becs0375

I was thinking about viability the other day!! Then it will be 3rd tri here we come!!! We have come a long way on this journey together!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amy, your scan photos look so similar to the ones we got!!! They're on my journal if you want to compare.

Great news about the scan Emzy and Happy Birthday in advance cause knowing me, I'll forget!!! 

Sarah, I'm now the heaviest I've ever been, putting on loads of pounds in the last few weeks only so I hear your pain!!

Happy 21 weeks to you too Mamabird!! Can you remember when you were Wishing4BFP?!! xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies!
Wow, I'm sooooo tired at the moment! Kids at school just seem to be high as kites at the mo!!

Congrats to scan people and good luck that have them still to go! 6 sleeps till ours Becs!!

I can't believe we're fast approaching viability! It's all starting to feel very real and a litle bit scary now!! x

I think we should all have a meet up somewhere in the middle! I'll miss the baby show I think and i'd love to see you lot in person!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oh, and last night I managed to cook myself enough food for last nights dinner and tonights, to save me the effort tonight!! But... oh no.... I went back for seconds and then thirds, and ate the lot! I'm a bottomless pit at the moment!

Happy 21 weeks F&C and mamabird!! x


----------



## Choc1985

hi evryone

how r we all enjoyin the weather i hope lol 

had my scan yesterday and i can confirm im on team pink whoop whoop

i wasnt fussed bein my 1st although my dp wanted a boy he got a girl already lol

any way betta go get some uni work done got deadlines next week xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi all, the scan went well, apart from that the sonographer wasn't happy I had an empty bladder!!! Naughty me.

She checked him out and said he looks perfect...:happydance:
I paid for 3 photos and only got 2 which upset me a little (hormones I guess), and I was left with a really bad tummy ache where she was pressing so hard...but a small price to pay to see my perfect little man.
She said he was 'proudly' showing his winky which confirmed our gender scan. 
I didn't see the screen much so hopefully we can have a scan later on, but we are just so happy he is healthy. xx

The pics were a bit blurry- so here is one of them...you can see his hand.


----------



## x-amy-x

great pic teeny! glad all is well :hugs: 

im sooo hungry today its unreal


----------



## Jessica214

Fish&Chips said:


> Welcome Jessica214, what's you EDD and I'll add you to the front page.
> 
> Congrats on the scans!
> 
> x

thanks! due Sept 21st! :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Been horribly hectic day today, and this is my first sit down and I am knackered!
We went to pick up dd's playhouse, then put it together, it looks great but I then had to do school runs and then get home to change a rather smelly nappy, dh decided to let me do!, shopping then tea and clearing up and it's been so busy I really don't like being this busy!

I am still making juice cup's up and taking my make-up bag off my dd right now! 

I have really dr hands too, I tried hand cream but was allergic to it and it made huge itchy whelks on my hands and burnt me! So i have been looking for the aqueous cream of which i have 2 huge pots neither of which i can find!
They are cracking and bleeding they are so dry, and really sore, any suggestions helpful! 

Amy, my dd's scan shots are so similar to yours, I remember thinking mine were a bit spooky, they are on my fb, I found them the other day so quite funny to see yours look so much alike! 
I was looking to see what my scan may look like next week!! Crazy i know as they are all different! 

Well I am so tired and still got loads of stuff to get through online, so its time i said bye for today, and hope to get on here tomorrow to catch up and keep up better!!

Hoping everyone is ok, and will be back to read more tomorrow! 

:hugs:xx


----------



## Asher

Lovely pic Teeny! I saw the shock of your friends on FB and thought that was really cute! I bet you feel better for announcing it now!! Glad you know for definite that your little fella is indeed a little fella!

My hands are the same as you all too. So painful and cracked. I wonder if it's a weather thing or a preggers thing?


----------



## x-amy-x

preggers thing, i had same with caitlyn!


----------



## becs0375

OMG I have just eaten a tub of hagen daz!!!!!! It was soooooooooo yummy!!!! I have done nothing but eat today!!!

Glad your scan went wel Teeny!!!!


----------



## Asher

My memory is so bad I can't remember if I had it with the boys!! How bad is that?!!

Archie got his glasses today, bless him. I don't know if it's the hormones or what, but I feel very emotional about it. I can't even pinpoint why. I wear glasses for lots of things, so it's not a shock! Grr.

Congrats to all you 21 week girls by the way! 2 more days until 20 weeks for me! Woo hoo!! 20 for you tomorrow Amy!


----------



## SisterRose

lovely pic Teeny, glad all is ok! 

Did a recording of Ellie's heartbeat today :D it goes a bit funky at times, im pretty sure half the video doesn't work. But hey! it was my first time sucking at windows movie maker. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvPNR70eGB8

I'm hoping that is actually her anyway. :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

Ive done nothing but eat either, no bottom to me today!

Halfway tomorro!


----------



## Asher

Aw what a lovely sounds Bekklez!! So cute! And good and strong!


----------



## MrsJ08

I had cracked hands too ladies but I bought some Neutrogena Swiss Formula and they are fine now x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Hope you're all ok! I had my interview today and passed the first stage and now have to have a telephone interview with the manager :wacko: The only thing is they have pushed the start date back til the end of May, so even if I get it I'll have to try and find some other temp work for a few weeks. Arghh it's never ending! lol

About the cracked hands, I have it all the time anyway as I have a skin condition called Ichthyosis, but it has become so much worse since being pregnant. I usually smother my hands in aqueous cream, nivea or E45 before bed and use the red Garnier hand repair cream during the day. In the winter, I like to wear cotton gloves to bed over the cream. It's the only thing that helps. They have been particularly bad this last couple of days and they are all bleeding. 

xx


----------



## LauraLy

Hi Ladies!

I've been trying hard to keep up with this chatty bunch- but am finding it difficult with work and school. I tend to do better with facebook- naughty me.

Well...
Today I had a bit of a scare :cry:- that I think may have turned out to be not much of anything. :wacko: But thought I'd see if anyone else has had a similar experience. Today while at work, I started getting some sharp pains in my stomach and under my ribs. I was having diffculty taking deep breaths and felt SO uncomfortable. I couldnt stand or sit or do much of anything. I was just in pain. :cry: This really didnt go well, since I work as a consultant in preschools and needed to be active with my little kiddos. I ended up calling my midwife and she believes that its indigestion getting trapped under my ribs. She explained that with everything, like my stomach, pushing up to make room for baby that it could be why I'm feeling it under my ribs. :shrug:
I did leave the preschool and get something little to eat...and went to the bathroom- FINALLY :blush: and now I am feeling better. But it scared me. 

Have any of you had anything similar? My mom also thinks it may just be indigestion. What do you ladies think???


----------



## Blob

Choc congrats on your little girl :flower:

Cuuuute pic Teeny :thumbup: Mine was blurry too.

Babythinkpink my dd LOVES make up too :cloud9: Its so so cute!!

Wow i love the film thats sweet.

I sometimes get trapped wind up by my ribs :lol: Its really very uncomfy!!

Emzy..congrats :)


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips said:


> Amy, your scan photos look so similar to the ones we got!!! They're on my journal if you want to compare.
> 
> Great news about the scan Emzy and Happy Birthday in advance cause knowing me, I'll forget!!!
> 
> Sarah, I'm now the heaviest I've ever been, putting on loads of pounds in the last few weeks only so I hear your pain!!
> 
> Happy 21 weeks to you too Mamabird!! Can you remember when you were Wishing4BFP?!! xxx

Thank you!! Gosh I know!! That seems like ages ago...I NEVER thought that that first 2 week wait would be the end of my "wishing4bfp"!! I literally just joined this forum because I wanted something to do to pass the time while I waited during those two weeks. and now I have no idea what I'd do without this great forum!! And all the great ladies!!

xo


----------



## Sarahkka

We are having a great rainfall right now. I love that smell! It has been a very dry winter and spring - the river is really low and our city is already talking about water rationing - so a good soaking will feel wonderful.
I have dry, itchy skin, too, but no chapping or bleeding - you poor things! Dry hands are one of those little things that make me crazy with irritation - they're like fingernails on the chalkboard for me. I have hand cream strategically placed in every bag I own and my desk at work has about five tubes!
Amy - I think you need to wait until after pregnancy for this one, but Evening Primrose Oil works very well for dry skin. Or Vitamin E, topically.
On the pregnancy front, I am concerned that I may be developing a mild case of sciatica. I am getting a pinching pain from my bum right down the back of my leg. I've been stretching like crazy but nothing seems to relieve it. I have to find time to go get some massage therapy, I think. Maybe even a visit to a physiotherapist who could give me some exercises or something to prevent it? It would seriously seriously suck to have this for the rest of my pregnancy. I'm still functioning, but having unexpected twinges of pain all the time is not very pleasant. :(
And I remembered a great trick from my last pregnancy when I had a month of crazy weight gain: drinking a glass of skim milk whenever I get that urge to indulge. It really fills me up, it's great for my bones and for baby, and it will keep the caloric intake under control. Well, it will if I don't accompany it with cookies or a slice of cake. :blush:
It's nice to hear that I'm not the only one who could cheerfully roast and eat her own arm. Everything just tastes soooo good. sob.
Okay, here are a few bump pics:
 



Attached Files:







18weeksApril20101.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7









18weeksApril20103.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MamaBird

Bekklez said:


> lovely pic Teeny, glad all is ok!
> 
> Did a recording of Ellie's heartbeat today :D it goes a bit funky at times, im pretty sure half the video doesn't work. But hey! it was my first time sucking at windows movie maker.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvPNR70eGB8
> 
> I'm hoping that is actually her anyway. :haha:


Fantastic video!! i made one almost exactly the same...but I have no idea how to upload it anywhere. :-( I wanted to put it on facebook...but I get a message saying they don't support the MSWMM format. Any suggestions!? I noticed yours says Youtube...did you load it there first? thanks!!


----------



## Asher

Ouch Emzy your hands sound painful. I bought some really nice mango butter cream from M&S and that seems to have really helped mine, so long as I put it on very often and don't wash my hands too much. I don't think the fact that we swim so much helps, as that is definitely drying my skin out a little bit. I am rubbing the cocoa butter onto my belly like there is no tomorrow!!

Cute cump pics Sarah!! It looks so nice and bright where you are too!!


----------



## LittleAurora

last night I tripped and fell :( :( i bumped my bump a little but managed to save most of impact on my hands and knees! But i was a bit shaken up. Baby is kicking and wriggling so seems to be fine. But still, its not nice :(


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Little A, you just be careful lady x

Sarahka, lovely pics!!

Well I have a busy morning, just gotta clean the bathroom and then pack for my weekend away!! I am off to haven with my sister and her 2 kids!! Sooo looking forward to a change of scenery!! And to top it all the weather is looking very good!!!!


----------



## Blob

Gorgeous bump pics Sarah :)

LittleA :( its no fun falling its scary beans :hugs: 

Becs oooooh have fun i want to do something... :(


----------



## becs0375

Hopefully it will be nice and relaxing, no housework or washing!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Have a fab time becs! 
ooh LittleA glad you and baby are okay, it's scary when things like that happen - and so easy to do with that centre of balance all skewy!


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all,

Little A, take it easy there! We are starting to loose our usual balance now so only get more clumsy as we loose our feet and balance, I fall over at the best of times without being pregnant!!:haha:

I think we have a sympathy thing going on here with the dry hands, I have never had it before in pregnancy! I tried the nutrigiena thing but that is what made my hands react and burn, still not found the aqeous cream i have, may have to buy a pot, and do the glove thing at night, my hand have never looked so bad, EVER!!

Sarahka, Lovely bump pics:thumbup:, for some reason my camera won't download from my pics to here, always too big so sadly I can't put any on here:nope:

Blob, dd is only 2 but she has an interest in my make up bag, she likes getting all the stuff out, and when i am doing my make up she wants it on too! my 7 yr old dd has her nails painted, and has lipgloss and stuff, I don't encourage it, but just encourage her to wear more kiddies stuff like clear mascara! 

Anyway time to go, lovely day again, but i feel rubbish, just grumpy and bad tempered today, i snap out of it fairly quickly!!

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## Mrs_N

babythinkpink I use a little freebie program called pixresizer to make my pictures smaller for posting - straight out of my camera they are huge baecause I have it on the highest setting all the tim!

luckily I do not have the dry hands thing going on. yet. going to cross my fingers it doesn't happen!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi everyone,
I feel a bit rubbish today- I have a headache and I feel so tired, perhaps I'm coming down with something. :-(
I have got to drive all the way to uni just to hand in an essay, so an hour and a half jouney for 2 mins...I'm not so happy about that!

Hopefully I'll feel a bit better from getting out in the sunshine.

Little A...Hope you are okay honey. xx


----------



## Mrs_N

that sucks teeny weeny - I had to drive to work yesterday, same sort of distance for an occupational health appointment where they basically gave me a copy of the maternity policy which I could have printed off myself and that was it, I was in and out in only a couple of minutes. very annoying and a waste of a trip!
hope you feel better soon


----------



## babythinkpink

Mrs N, I am terrible with understanding my camera, I expect i can change the settings, but it was new at christmas (which is new to me!!:haha:) so I had better have a look and see what i can do!

Teeny, It must just be a day to feel rubbish! I am tired too, I went back to bed and slept, very lucky dh can look after dd while i do that, was feeling he should be pulling his weight!

Quiet here today, either everyone is enjoying the sunshine or reeling rubbish! The first I hope!

:hugs::hugs: Back later xx


----------



## Blob

Dont think you need to push little girls ever into make up they just want to do what mummy does :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Blob said:


> Dont think you need to push little girls ever into make up they just want to do what mummy does :)

It's scary, I remember strutting round in my Mum's high heels but make up I am sure i was a teen! She is a 7 yr old and acts like she is 15! 
I remember me being surprised at how self aware she was as a very young child, I think girls just are.
:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just popping on quickly as I'm knackered but congrats on the new scans! Little A hope you are ok after your fall hun. Sarah, I've been getting what the Dr thinks is Sciatica on and off. I've also asked to be referred to a physio as it's stopped me from being able to walk etc.. not fun! xx


----------



## x-amy-x

like my 20 week bump? :haha:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs479.snc3/26258_388660368393_532428393_3848236_7655479_n.jpg


----------



## Drazic<3

Where are you hiding that babe girl you skinny cow? :rofl:


----------



## Asher

Ha ha Drazic!! Amy you look fab but you are a real slim jim!! I wish I was too!!! Can defo see a bump appearing though. x


----------



## Blob

Amy i hate you :rofl:

Well Tabs is not even two and she puts on lipgloss and everything :haha: though i dont use lipgloss or lipstick :wacko:


----------



## Sarahkka

Ahhhhh.
The end of the work week. The start of the usual nutty family weekend! :)
I DEFINITELY felt baby today! :happydance:
Sweet little kickety-kicks. Be still my heart!
I can't wait to see of more of you on Monday morning!

We have another pleasant puttering weekend planned: lots of garden and house chores and a fun trip to the Farmers' Market. It's not as warm, but at least we're getting the all-important moisture.

Fish & Chips - I am really hoping that some massage sorts this sciatica thing out. I'm not even 20 weeks. Another 20+ of this would really suck. :(
Like I said, I 'm still totally functional, but these twinges are no fun. If I get any good tips/stretches/etc, I'll post them!

Have great weekends everyone!


----------



## Asher

Woo hoo I am 20 weeks today!! Yippee!!! The kids have been up since 5.30 which is no fun, but I was awake from then til 6.30 and then DH got up with them and then let me go back to sleep! Bliss!!

Happy Saturday everyone!!


----------



## apaton

Asher happy 20 weeks :happydance:xx


----------



## apaton

https://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4014856&id=733075974happy week for me , my comp seems to be working we got a new charger delivered this morning and we gt a new family car lol yay , also i can finally put my 18 week scan pics on so here 
they are :)

arghhhhhh not working ill keep trying, any 1 going to glasgow baby show ? xx


----------



## SisterRose

MamaBird said:


> Bekklez said:
> 
> 
> lovely pic Teeny, glad all is ok!
> 
> Did a recording of Ellie's heartbeat today :D it goes a bit funky at times, im pretty sure half the video doesn't work. But hey! it was my first time sucking at windows movie maker.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvPNR70eGB8
> 
> I'm hoping that is actually her anyway. :haha:
> 
> 
> Fantastic video!! i made one almost exactly the same...but I have no idea how to upload it anywhere. :-( I wanted to put it on facebook...but I get a message saying they don't support the MSWMM format. Any suggestions!? I noticed yours says Youtube...did you load it there first? thanks!!Click to expand...

I uploaded mine to youtube first, I saw a few other people had done it and thought it looked pretty handy to have on there as a quick link and people to see easy.
You could try saving your video as a .WMV file from inside windows movie maker instead of MSWMM and try to upload that. Hope you get it working then show us :D!

Asher- Happy 20 weeks! Half way!
Sarahkka- Yay for baby kicking!
Amy - great pic, wish i looked like you at 20 weeks pregnant, I'm bloody huge :haha:

I'd been feeling baby move around since 17+2 days, a bit like flutters/prodding. I haven't felt anything in almost 4 days :( I can hear her moving on the doppler, can't find the heartbeat as easily any more though! I've noticed the kicking and faint heartbeat is a lot higher now than it was, so maybe that's it.
did anyone else notice a decrease in movement at around 19 weeks? it's really annoying me! I've tried everything to make her move and nothing.:dohh:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All,

Just couldn't stay in bed any longer! Dd has decided she likes to lay in, this from a tot who took til 14 months to sleep through the night, and even hen it has been hit and miss how many times i am up in the night, but suddenly about 2 weeks ago she decided she likes her bed and is not getting up much b4 half ten if the house is quiet!
It is great but i am just not used to it :haha:

Had some nice little kicks this morning, i saw a few but not feeling them as much as i did with the others, I think i am a bit desensitised after having the others! Perhaps my tummy has been so stretched the feeling is just not like it was! 
I am going to ask at the scan if there is any explanation why i can't feel baby so well, but anyway this morning i had a few little kicks i felt and saw:happydance:

Apaton, Yay to all the new stuff!! Car is a nice big thing, I love changing the car, i need a mini bus now though:haha: My car fits shopping or kids, not both, but school run is changing to local one in September so i will only need the car to shop!

Asher, happy 20 weeks!:happydance:

Blob, my 2 yr old just smears make-up over her whole self if she manages to get her hands on some! :haha:

Amy, your bump pic is great, I wish i could manage not to get quite so huge, will have to get round my camera issues and get a picture on here, I will be needing the wider angled lense though!:haha:

Got some more preggy clothes 
https://www.newlook.com/browse/productDetail.jsp?icCategory=cat30100&icProduct=190334241

https://www.newlook.com/browse/prod...0&icProduct=188789172&icSort=-bestSellerScore

Just love the new look sale stuff!

Anyway waves to everyone, have great day all, :hugs:xx


----------



## apaton

https://cid-35291ac3354ed27f.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/baby

my pics are here, this is the only place i can upload them too :(


----------



## Daisybell

Hi can you add me too :flower:

We are expecting :blue:

Our due date is 5th September 2010 :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Daisybell, congrats on your blue bump!

Bekklez, I've also been finding it much harder to find lo's heartbeat but I think it's because there is more of an area to cover!! He generally hides really low down when I get the doppler out. I don't think he likes it much!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Daisybell said:


> Hi can you add me too :flower:
> 
> We are expecting :blue:
> 
> Our due date is 5th September 2010 :happydance:

Welcome to team blue honey. xx


----------



## apaton

teeny weeny i was in kent over the weekend lol :Wave: x


----------



## Choc1985

hi how do u upload ur scan pics on 2 here i really wanna show u all mine but dont no how to do it thanks xx


----------



## Daisybell

Thanks fish&chips and teeny weeny:hi:


----------



## LittleAurora

oh no its not a great weekend for me!! 

first the fall now my oven! 

My poor oven is broken :( I had a roast chicken dinner all ready to go!!! Now what?! Wont be able to get it fixed until Monday now! BOO HISS!!!!!

So its honey and mustard sausages with mash tonight and spag bol tomorrow. 

btw...my facebook user name is Rebecca Mclucky. Thats not my real surname..its just Lucky but facebook doesn't like it! lol So my hubby and I are on there as Mclucky lol! feel free to add me BUT please tell me who you are :)


----------



## apaton

hey little aoura ill add u my comp is fixed so hopefully ill be on more lol my name is ashley donnelly on it x


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, hope you are all having lovely saturdays! 
I've been sat out on the sunlounger reading pregnancy magazines all afternoon, bliss! Trying so hard not to do too much - I feel almost sure now that what I have is SPD, but got the physio on tuesday so will see what they say. 
Got my first kick from baby just now - been feeling increasing amounts of flutters the last few days but this was definately a little kick, I think my heart just melted! :cloud9:


----------



## MrsJ08

choc1985 the easiest way to do it is to get a photobucket account (it's free) https://photobucket.com/ upload your photo's into your account. Once you have uploaded it photobucket will give you some codes underneath your picture. Copy the one that starts with "img " and paste it directly into your post if you then preview your post you will see your picture is in there. Hope that make sense x


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Lovely day, we have had a bbq this afternoon, very different with only our dd with us, the children only go away once a month and the house seems very quiet without them!
Have had a weird pain today, its like a sharp twist right underneath me, and it is not nice, it has been doing it all day :nope:

Daisybell, welcome to the stars and congrats on your blue bump xx

Choc, it's all a mystery to me, I think i will be putting any pics on my facebook and unless i can change the settings on my camera will have to not put them on here, never managed to put anything other than ones i have actualy scanned into my laptop:shrug:

Little A, My oven broke a few weeks ago, and i managed to fix it!! :happydance: Last time it broke some guy charged us £50 just to look at it, then I had to get the part for him to fit, so i watched, and luckily the same think happened again so i did it this tiime! Luckily also this time food was fully cooked, last time i had to shove the roast in the neighbours oven!!:haha:
Will add you to fb if ok and will tell you who i am!

Mrs N, Me too on the bay flutters, and today a few nudges i know are kicks, getting very exited to feel baby, I keep getting all teary and rubbing my bump, I have explained to dh I am starting to feel things!:cloud9:

Time to go, I have a apple and custard lattice in the kitchen, it calls to me....!

:hugs: xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Well thanks to Bekklez I think I figured out how to post a video of my little Bean's heartbeat! Here goes! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl789AVT4cg

xo


----------



## babythinkpink

You clever thing mamabird! Managing to post that up ,its lovely, really clear, not heard my beans heartbeat anything like that clearly yet :hugs:


----------



## Sayuri

Feeling real Blah!


----------



## Jellycat

Little A hope your feeling better after your fall and the oven gets fixd pronto.

Mrs N, Hope you'll find out more of whats going on once you have your physio, congrats on the movement too... I have nothing at the moment

Mamabird Bekklez loving the heartbeat videos very cute.

Well I've been out with friends all day in the sun whilst DH has been ripping up our carpet for replacement next week. After 3 1/2 years of doing up the house all will be finished by next weekend... Then we can start on funiture for the nursery.

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good weekend too


----------



## x-amy-x

as if you all called me a bitch :shock: :lol:

bump is coming through though,.. still flabby from having 2 previous babiest ho!


----------



## Choc1985

https://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/choc1985/IMG_2491.jpg

yeh iv managed to upload my 20week scan pic hope u have all had a fun day.


----------



## Choc1985

thanks mrsj08. sorry ladies it a bit big lol new to all this will have a go at resizing it lol xx


----------



## apaton

choc shes beautiful congrats &#8364;:) x


----------



## Asher

Love the heartbeat recording Mamabird!

Cute pic Choc!
Ashley and Emma, what are your FB profile pics? I searched for you both but wasn't sure who you were.

Have added you little A. Hope your oven gets fixed soon enough!

Hope you feel better soon Sayuri. What's up?

I've had a good family day today, just finished up the ironing and stuff and sitting down with a non-Alcoholic Becks, oh the joy! I have been worrying this last few days that baby has been quiet, and had convinced myself I have an anterior placenta, but today it's been pretty wriggly really. And I think I have realised now that perhaps it's just too early for me to be feeling lots and lots of kicks. Thinking back, I wasn't even sure if I was feeling anything at all when I was coming up to my scan with my first baby! I just need to chill out!!


----------



## SisterRose

great vid mamabird! glad I could help :)
X


----------



## Choc1985

apaton said:


> choc shes beautiful congrats :) x

my auntie seems to think its a boy she is convinced lol


----------



## Asher

This morning when I was in the shower I had a weird moment. In both of my previous two pregnancies, I always thought in my own mind that they would be boys, and they were. I was in the shower and looked down to wash my belly, and thought "hello little girl"!..... what is that all about? Wishful thinking or a feeling? I don't know! 

Thought I would share my weirdness with you ladies, if I told DH that he would think I had gone mad!


----------



## apaton

lol choc i didnt find out what im having dont have a scooby now, 1 day i think a boy the next a girl lol x


----------



## Jellycat

Cute pic Choc!
Ashley and Emma, what are your FB profile pics? I searched for you both but wasn't sure who you were.

Just my Face straight dark brown hair smiling


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
Just checking in.
Boy that toddler was up and at 'em this morning! So mama had to get up too... at 6:30 am on a Saturday! Luckily, I find that I have a lot of energy in the mornings right now and I've had a really productive day so far - getting lots done. We have so much more to do in the garden - I'm quite keen to get out there and start working.
And I am still trying to clear out all the junk in my front hall and garage. I made a trip to the e-cycling and one to the Goodwill, so that's three boxes gone. There's still masses more and the closets need to be sorted out, too.
I feel like this is all preparation for baby. My nesting includes a lot of sorting and tidying up of storage, as well as the rest of the house! I don't know why. It just feels important. :blush: Nobody ever said pregnancy was rational.:)


----------



## apaton

mines is the babys hand lol x


----------



## Asher

Yay I'm liking finding you all on FB. Nice to put faces to names! x


----------



## apaton

its fun lol x


----------



## Choc1985

add me its stacey fellows 

profile pic my scan pic xx


----------



## Blob

Choc so so cute :cloud9:

Bekk about the lack of movement...they often stop wriggling so much if they are having a growth spurt :thumbup:

If anyone wants to add me its Sarah W and wearing a wedding dress :)


----------



## Jellycat

I couldn't find either of you two sarah and stacey.... I'll try and find you again tommorow

Nite nite peeps xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Choc - lovely picture, I'm glad you managed to upload.

On the movement from I'm still not feeling a lot, occasional twinges and pops so much to my surprise I had my hand on my belly last night and I felt a kick on the palm of my hand. It was a lovely but weird feeling. I'm hoping that as I'm nearly 20 weeks the movements will increase a bit over the next week or so. The MW keeps assuring me it's perfectly normal not to feel much yet when it's your first baby so I'm trying not to get stressed about it. One thing I have discovered is the baby doesn't like it if I lean forward when I'm sat down! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## Pinky1974

Hi, 
I have tried finding you all on FB but I can't find you. If you want to add me my name is Bianca King and put September Stars....?


----------



## Asher

What's your profile pic Pinky?


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

It may be easier finding each other by looking through a B&B's friend list, then picking the names you know are from here, rather than going through 5 million of the same name!! I have found a few of you like that, and just means you need to find one B&b,er for sure then its easier to guess the others!
I am Clare Milligan, and at the moment its just a pic of me, I have long dark hair, no distinguishing facial hair, piercings, tats or anything, not visable any how :haha: feel free to add me but could you tell me who you are please! x
I find it so bloomin confusing, It took me ages last time to get to know my forum mates by their 'real' names!! Is it just me, must be the pregnancy brain thing! There are also lots of us, and I am the sort of person who needs a list to do/remember anything!

Amy, flab, ho,ho, you do make me laugh!! I jest that the kids use me as a game and can grab my tummy and stretch it across the room in my non pregnant state:haha:xx

Sarahkka, I had that clearing instinct the month i got my bfp, I went clearance and clean mad, (although you wouldn't know it now!!) and as i remember i do just before the baby is born too, but the months in the middle i am lazy! I wish i had some of your energy and enthuasm to clear clutter, I have an attic full, but when i have had the scan next week if bubs co-operated i can sort out my baby stuff! Good job I have another 20+weeks to do it!!xx

Apaton, I just love that pic, it is so lovely, babies cutest bits are hands and feet, and what always says 'baby' to me, we had one of dd's foot last time and it was my fave scan pic xx

Choc, lovely scan pic xx

MrsJ08, Really don't worry about the feeling stuff thing, I have been so worried because this is no5 and I was expecting to feel stuff really early on, yesterday was the first day I really felt wriggles, and could say its baby, i can really recognise it now, but that has only been from yesterday, and like i said this is no5 for me!xx

Asher, I have a reall feeling about this pregnancy being a girl too, I have been thinking boy for ages because the pregnancy has been so very different from my dd, but just recently i have had much more of a girly feeling about it, and like you said thinking 'she' I have been saying little girl, will find out soon :happydance:

Well big waves to everyone, had my boiled egg fix today, and my 1 piece of dark chocolate, read somewhere it was good for you, only need to tell me once to eat dark chocolate!:haha:
Time to go and play my facebook games, just discovered treasure isle and it's great, my poor untidy house though!!

Have a lovely day all xx:hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi all, I have just discovered that it is not such a good idea to try and dye my hair red when pregnant!!!! It is still on and so the results are yet to be seen....but it's not looking good so far!!! :-(

I'm sure I'll update later.
Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## Carley22

Aww tenny im sure itll be fine!!!

Hello to all of the new comers and congrats!! 

Im loving the vids of heartbeats soooo cute!! 

Anyway im having ANOTHER barbeque today because we bought far too much food yesterday whoops..... oh well nom nom nom for the rest of the day i suppose!!


----------



## LittleAurora

21+2

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0012-2.jpg


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0013-1.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0011-4.jpg

what do you think??


----------



## Teeny Weeny

^^^ It's lovely Little A. So perfect!
My bump today looks huge and really high..perhaps the way he is laying today??? I wish mine looked like that!! lol xx


----------



## LittleAurora

lets see a pic of yours!!


----------



## Jellycat

Lovely bump Little A, always think they look good in stripes 
Teeny Weeny... hope you manage to get the colour out of your hair what a nightmare!

Well I'm feeling incrediably sick and guilty today. As soon as I woke up i've felt intense nausea and very light headed so I've literally spent the whole day so far in bed. Feel guilty as DH has been up early still trying to sort out the house hes done 3 trips to the tip, sorting out floorboards etc he hasn't stopped all weekend. Ive told him to take a break and he said he now has got to get dinner ready. Its days like this I've realised why I love him so much

Hope this sickness will pass soon... anyone else had this?


----------



## Asher

Looking good little A!!

My hubby keeps commenting that he thinks this bump looks loads different to the other 2 bumps I've had. I don't know whether to read anything into this re: gender or not!! I am putting it down to the face that I am exercising far more this time than the previous two times! I certainly feel much fitter. I actually think I might feel fitter than I did before being pregnant, but then that could have something to do with lack of booze!!! :)


----------



## x-amy-x

hello everyone! hows your sunday going?? 

ive caught up on the housework and hubby is stripping off the wallpaper ready for the new stuff going on tomorro :) 

Im sat watching him eating some refresher chews:lol:


----------



## babythinkpink

Afternoon all xx

Little A, Lovely bump, mine is similar, sounds mad as we are all pregnant but will get some pics on facebook next week as soon as i have introduced baby bump and show you what i mean!

Jellycat, I get days like that too, i just have to go back to bed, my dh is also very good when i do it, and like you it reminds me how lucky i am!

Amy, refreshers? oh i like the foamy bananas best!

Just cooking roast chicken, really must go and put the potatoes in now! 

Hope everyone having a great day, its raining now, has been most of the day, the garden needs it anyway!

Back later :hugs: xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs J, little fishy kicks me whenever I lean forward!!

Love the bump Little A (oh and I've added you on FB).

Here's my bump today...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Bump/IMG_3973.jpg
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Bump/IMG_3975.jpg

It's starting to feel big and heavy now so goodness knows what I'll be like in 18 weeks time!! Also am finding it getting in the way when I have to put my shoes on etc and can't see my lady bits now!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Not a bloody stretch mark in sight!!! :dohh:


----------



## apaton

hi ladies how are u all . fish a chips cool bump :) 
just a quick queestion, when i was in the hospital the newborn across the bed was getting its first bath and the midwife said she didnt need shampooh , soap , e.t.c does any 1 know if this is true? i havent bought any yet because i dont know if ill need it ? asda has it all for a pound so if i need it ill get it , if that makes sense lol thanx xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Not sure apaton. I thought you just use cotton wool and water??? No idea!

Thanks ladies, no stretchmarks as yet. FX they stay away!


----------



## apaton

thanx i think thats just what she was using x


----------



## MrsJ08

Great bumps Little A and Fish&Chips! I wish mine was so neat. I seem to be carrying quite low so my bump looks quite saggy at the bottom.

I felt Jellybean kick my palm again earlier, DH has had no joy though. I think I'm more sensitive to it and he hasn't got the patience. 

DH has been a busy bee today, both the new wardrobes are constructed and tucked away in the alcoves in our bedroom. My Dad is buying our Futon so it is stowed in the car ready for me to take down to Dorset. I now have some room under the bed for storage. Our bedroom looks so much bigger now the big wardrobe has gone. I've put the baby clothes I have bought so far, blankets etc in a little suitcase under the bed. But, stuff is now overflowing so I've started stacking nappies etc on top of my wardrobe. We aren't going to put the crib up until August and I'll decide then what I'm going to store the babies clothes in. I might just clear two of my drawers and buy a plastic draw system on castors. I went to Tesco yesterday to collect my Pampers Hamper as my voucher came in the post. Has anyone else collected one? It's nice but a bit smaller than I thought it would be. It will be good as a second one to keep by the changing mat though, as I have the Johnsons Skin Essentials Box that I bought in Asda for £10 to keep in the bathroom. My next job is to sell our wooden Tall Boy and the Oak Bookcase we have in the living room. They will have to be collected as they are solid wood so I'll probably try Netmums and Gumtree first as they are free and failing that Ebay!

I can't wait until we can move back to Dorset and into a bigger place - London property prices are ridiculous grrrrrr!


----------



## x-amy-x

Gorgeous bump F&C cant believe how much of a bump you have! :cry: i have total bump envy!


----------



## MrsJ08

Apaton - cotton wool and water at first or those new Huggies Wipes which are suitable for newborns? I bought the Johnsons box in Asda as it was so cheap £10 instead of £24.99 in Mothercare.


----------



## apaton

thanx mrs j , ill look out for those :) x


----------



## x-amy-x

quite often hospitals will really discourage the use of any products on your baby. No baby bath, and wipe bum in cotton wool and water only!

I will be taking huggies pure wipes to hosp though as they were they only wipes that were ok on caitlyns bum for the first few months. My hospital also bathed her in Johnsons Top to Toe wash x


----------



## Blob

Nice bumps Little A and F&C :thumbup: Had my first comment of 'wow you're small' today :lol: 

My hospital pretty much just said dont bath nb very often but if you do only water and occasional wash as they dont really get dirty.


----------



## apaton

k thanx ladies
blob every1 always say how neat i am lol think that means small not what i want to hear haha xx


----------



## Blob

:lol: I dont mind i know from my last where everyone was thinking baby was tiny even in labour they took bets the baby was around 5lb and she was 7lb14 :) I like being neat though, although for things like bump pictures its not so fab :lol:


----------



## Fish&Chips

People keep telling me that my bump is tidy!?!


----------



## apaton

i think its supposed to mean its all baby or so i get told lol xx


----------



## Elphaba

Mrs J08 - how exciting that you felt a kick!!! Wow - that must have been amazing. 

I'm still at the stage of only feeling the odd pop/twinge and I'm not 100% definite it's actually even the baby (though I guess it probably is).

Have been stressing a bit about all the things that we'll need to buy for the baby - it all feels so overwhelming!! - so we sat and made a list today. It came to about £3k! Yikes. I'm sure we can get that down though! :haha:

Also, finally got up the guts to post pictures on the 'bump' thread. :blush:


----------



## Fish&Chips

ahhh thanks apaton! Elphaba, there are ways of getting that price down. Ebay is my new friend! xx


----------



## apaton

lol i got my pram at mamas and papas outlet saved about £200 lol only because it was the last 1 :) x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh been meaning to ask, is anyone going to the baby show on the Sunday?


----------



## cat81

Me and my mum are going the the Baby Show on the Sunday. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

ooh we should meet for a coffee!


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

I am back from my weekend at Haven!! Had a lovely time!!! I bought some fab linen trousers from Asda, £12!! Bargain and they fit brilliantly, so comfy!! Gonna go back and get a white pair!! Also got my steriliser for £20 instead of £35! So pleased with that!!

Lovely bumps ladies and welcome to newbies!!!

I am pooped, can't wait to get in my own bed tonight!!! My bump seems to have grown this weekend!!


----------



## Pinky1974

Wow, you have some lovely bumps. Mine is covered in loads of stripes from the earlier pregnancies. Not a pretty sight. LOL

My profile picture on FB is a Tatty Teddy with a B (if I'm not mistaken)

Gosh I am tired and I haven't done a thing today. I'll be off to bed to have a good read.


----------



## cat81

We should definitely meet up. Who are you going with? Are you on fb? My name is Catherine Slater if you want to look me up. My profile pic is one of our wedding photos. x


----------



## Asher

Evening all! Sounds like everyone's had a busy old day!

We've been busy here, the usual swim with the boys and dog walk. I also decided to tidy out the craft drawers in the living room. Archie is a little hoarder and doesn't want to launch anything at all, so I had to be ruthless with him! It all looks so much better, far less junk around, much more junk in the recycling and on the tip!

Can't believe it's Monday tomorrow already, boo. Work! Grrr. Ah well. At least then it will only be 2 days until scan day!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Is it in black and white? I'm going with my dh and also another couple x


----------



## Fish&Chips

2 days?! Whoo hoo!


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping in to answer the washing the baby question!

At the hospital i had dd at they don't even bath the babies, they like them to stay as they were born a while so it meant her first bath was at home, she was still covered in gunk til then bless her!
I personally like the baby to smell of baby which to me is johnsons baby bath, just a bit in the water! I used water and cotton wool a while for bum changes, then progress onto newborn wipes.
I bath baby every 2 days and really dry skin on newborns they reccommend olive oil, but do that on a change mat on a towel as it makes baby very slippery! 
That is it for bathing tips for newborns! :hugs:
Any stuff you do get will always keep, my 2 yr old still has baby bath in her bath and no tears shampoo, so it will always get used up!
:hugs:xx

The kids are back and when it has been a really quiet weekend, and my ds has not taken his medication for his ADHD, (bloody fathers) its way to noisy round here, my girls have gone to bed with a film and as long as my ds stops shouting and calms down a bit they should go off to sleep.
I refuse to get wound up about it and start shouting, I am just glad he is medicated when he is with me, i just don't know how i would cope with him like this all the time, he takes careful treatment and patience as it is.

Anyway going now, will say night to all, 

:hugs:


----------



## cat81

Yeah, its black and white, just of our faces, quite close up.


----------



## apaton

p.s my house isnt smoky there is something wrong with my camera lense lol 
https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/baby%20paton/babay051.jpg

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/baby%20paton/babay052.jpg
https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/baby%20paton/bump22weeks003.jpg

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/baby%20paton/bump22weeks002.jpg

i hope it works :D x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Is your maiden name Howard?


----------



## cat81

That's the one.


----------



## apaton

dont think it worked :( x


----------



## cat81

I can't see those pics for some reason.


----------



## apaton

aw i dont know how to do it then :( i can do it n my mums comp but on mine it doesnt seem to work x


----------



## Asher

Wonder why it's not working for you Ashley? Are you doing the Photobucket thing? I think you need to copy the whole link under the piccy if so. x


----------



## x-amy-x

you need to put it in the


----------



## x-amy-x

or on photo bucket you need to copy the image code not html x


----------



## apaton

has it worked now ? x


----------



## Cafferine

Evening ladies, hope everyone has had a good weekend! 

This weekend we seem to have been wining and dining everyone! We had a bbq yesterday for OH's auntie so it was just the 3 of us and quite a nice little day and today we had loads of stuff left over so invited my OH's mum and step dad to come over, we didn't hear anything back so invited my OH's sister and nephew instead then we got a call back off his mum saying she was coming, so then I said well we should invite your brother too because we can't have all of your family coming to the bbq and not invite him. So left over bbq today turned out to be a big bbq that we went out and bought new stuff for! 

Been a lovely day though and have even managed to do the washing up and clean the kitchen afterwards now just sat down with a slice of viennetta mint flavour! Yum. 

Fish and chips lovely bump but I can't believe you have no stretch marks! I am starting to get them already?! At the top of my tummy, i'm worried by the end of it they will go from the top all the way to the bottom and get really thick so will have tyre tracks on my tummy. Hmph.


----------



## x-amy-x

gorgeous bump apaton... LOVE the hand shot on the scan :D xx


----------



## apaton

yay it worked :happydance: lol thanx amy xx


----------



## Asher

Cool pics Ashley!! The hand one is fab, and you look great!

Sounds like you had a busy but good weekend Cafferine!! x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Fish&Chips said:


> 2 days?! Whoo hoo!

Me 2 !!! Wooooooooooo Hoooooooo

What time is your scan ? Mine is at 8.30am so nice and early - Im going to take the dogs for a good walk before to make sure baby is wide awake an co-operative !! :happydance:


----------



## Asher

Mine's 10.20am Laura! Will be taking little one to Childminder, eldest one to school, and then heading up there! Am excited but very nervous!


----------



## Cafferine

My scans on Tuesdayyyy at 11. :D


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Asher said:


> Mine's 10.20am Laura! Will be taking little one to Childminder, eldest one to school, and then heading up there! Am excited but very nervous!

Me 2 !! I feel like a kid waiting for xmas !!


----------



## cat81

I can see the pics now. That hand shot is incredible! 
Good luck to ladies with scans this week. x


----------



## Sarahkka

Good afternoon girls! 
We have snow.
It's melting quickly, but still. :growlmad:
So we took Simon to a toddler pool this morning, ran a few errands then came home for a quick lunch.
Right after lunch, my husband and I both looked at each other and agreed that we were having a terrible dessert craving. Mine was very specific. For absolutely no rational reason on earth, I absolutely had to have a pineapple upside-down cake. I think I have had maybe one slice of this kind of cake in my entire life, so I have no idea why it must be this cake right now, but it's in the oven and it had better taste as good as it smells.
Oh the nutty nuttiness of pregnancy. It's kind of fun! :)

Beautiful bump pics posted this weekend! And yeah - crazy to think that we're barely halfway, eh? I have a few pictures from me at 39 weeks (I went to 41 and 3), and I cannot believe the size of that belly. I didn't get stretchmarks until the last month, and then it was just like the skin tissue ripped across. They were really itchy and miserable those last few weeks. Sort of stinging. They fade pretty quickly, though. I'm not too fussed by them. I am more concerned about the pouch of fat that seems to have accumulated when the skin stretched out. :sick:
That's the part I will valiantly try to exercise away after this baby.
I'm leading a trip to Ecuador and the Galapagos Islands next April (baby will be six months and will stay home with Daddy), so I am trying to use that as swimsuit-body incentive. I was horrible about eating properly and regular exercise after Simon was born, so the flab layer is nobody's fault but mine. At least you know you can do something about it, if that's the case! :)


----------



## Sarahkka

Oh, and forgot to say....
Scan tomorrow at 7:45 am!! :happydance:
I'll be at work all day, but I'll post when I get home and let you all know. I'm way too impatient to be Team Yellow. :blush:

Oh heaven - cake should be ready in five minutes.
So much for watching my diet. :dohh:


----------



## apaton

good luck with the scans ladies cant wait to see the pics :) x


----------



## Asher

Will look forward to hearing your scan news tomorrow Sarahka!! And Cafferine!! Tuesday! Woo hoo!! An exciting week ahead!!


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck to everyone who's got scans this week, loads of us hitting half way!

I have to wait another week for mine, since they booked it at 21w 2d :( so annoying!
I did have a private scan at 16 weeks, saw baby looking good in there but as far as the NHS know the last scan they gave me was at 9 weeks! so they're making me wait a whole 13 weeks inbetween >: ( So glad I booked private now. Mwuhahaaaa.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies, I hope you've all had a lovely weekend! I think I'm a little bit behind with posts so I can't respond to everything I've missed! 

I spent the weekend at the hospital visiting my dad, he's not well at all :( Although he's out of the HDU he looks so drawn and ill :(

I have my scan on Wednesday, am hoping she is still a she! So excited about it! I apologise if this is full of spelling mistakes but I can't see because the cat is on me, she obviously mnissed me this weekend!

Has anyone else's cat been over the top affectionate since they got pregnant?! Mine just won't leave me alone!! x


----------



## Blob

Good Luck at scans everyone who has them :flower:

Louise :hugs: I hope your dad gets better soon


----------



## Fish&Chips

x-amy-x said:


> gorgeous bump apaton... LOVE the hand shot on the scan :D xx

Totally agree with Amy! You look lovely and that hand is amazing!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Good luck to everyone that has scans this week! :D xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow loads of scans this week!! How exciting.

Louise, I'm sorry your Dad is still poorly. I have everything crossed that he will be feeling much better soon.

Sarah, I am so jealous of your planned trip to Ecuador and the Galapagos Islands! Why are you off there? Is it a work thing?

Little Fishy wouldn't stop kicking me yesterday! I even had to walk around for a bit before going to bed to see if he would go to sleep! lol. xxx


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

Housework all done, just need to dry my hair and then nip to tesco!! 

I think my bubba takes after its Dad, loves to sleep LMAO!!! Only 2 more sleeps till scan day!!! Eeeeee I am so excited!!! Finally get to see he\she again!!! We should be booking a 4d scan for a few weeks time!!!

Have to say I am feeling a bit tired today!


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely scan and bump pics Apaton. 

Louise - so sorry to hear your Dad is still poorly. Really hope he get's well soon.

Grrr I should have been having my scan on Weds but DH is away with work so I have to wait until next Tuesday instead. I'm going to go to my Nan's tomorrow for a few days to pass the week away and get some tlc. I just hope the dog behaves himself at my Nan's, he's already sulking because DH has gone (he has suitcase paranoia, as soon as he see's one he get's in a strop) and he won't eat his breakfast. Instead he is sleeping on the other sofa and occasionally glaring at me!


----------



## babythinkpink

Morning all, 

Lovely Bump and scan pics!

My scan is Wed at half 10, it was booked for May 6th but it was in the afternoon when i would be on school run so i called and changed it, they said they were really busy and could only get me in on the 28th, so I will be 19+2 (ignore ticker it went 1 day out somewhere?) 
So exited but scared at same time, baby had busy day sat then was quiet yesterday, and sat was the first real movements i had felt.

Louise, glad to hear your Dad is out of HDU, hope he starts to feel better soon :hugs:

Bekklez, 13 weeks gap is crazy, I would have had to had a private scan between that time too, I only blagged a 9 week one from a teeny bleed, then 12 week, now 19, I was going to book a private 4d one at 30 weeks but dh was not keen, so still working on that one, it may be easier after he has seen baby on Wed!

Anyway, got to go, house a tip and facebook to look on! Have had to use tumble dryer today, all that nice weather then as soon as i put the washing in the machine it rains!!
We have nappy off today for dd, first day, she has used the potty b4 just when she has no nappy on after a bath, but this is day 1 really, I said i would leave nappy off during the day and see how we go, my record is my ds, he was 2 and 4 months and took a week to potty train! My other daughter was 3, she was just not ready til then, but she went straight away at 3 into dry days and nights.
We shall see!

Have great days everyone, good luck to those having scans, look forward to the updates later!

Bye for now 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## lkb21

Hi everyone, 

I hope i'm ok to join this thread. I'm due September also. i'm having a little pink bump called Robyn. 

Hope all the September ladies are well!:kiss:

xxxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Welcome lkb21 x


----------



## Blob

:wave: lkb21

Thinkpink i'm booking my 4D scan for 30 weeks (maybe 29) :yipee: I loved it so much last time and so i asked again for my birthday...and even better there was a good deal at the babyshow!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Bekklez, that is mad. Mine was 13 weeks and then 21+1 so not so long. 

Good luck to all the girls have scans this week. On Wednesday, we have battle with the stubborn baby Vs Sonographer round two! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Carley22

Oh glad to see most people had a good weekend, mine was BBQ mad!!! My OH is a complete meat lover so rain or shine all through the summer months he's barbequing!! Not that i mind too much lol!! 

MrsJo8 - where in dorset you coming to?? im in Bournemouth. Dorset is lovely! 

Cafferine: If you like vienetta mint you HAVE to try the new after eight dessert like vientta - its totally amazing!! 

Welcome to LKB21 xxx

I have had my first proper kicks yesterday. its been nearly 3 weeks since i felt the first little flutters and wriggles and I was lying down yesterday with the doppler listening away to the baby moving around etc and had 2-3 really big kicks - they felt sooo different from the wriggles was really strange feeling, felt like it was going to pop out my tummy!!! hehe - Dave was sat next to me and i was getting all excited so i sat there for another hour waiting for more but nothing :-( I dont know if they were strong enough to feel from the outside because i just couldnt get my hand to the right bit in time but it felt soooo strong otherwise! was wonderful...... and freaky!! 

cant wait till my scan tomorrow its at half 2!!! - must stay strong and stay on team yellow!!!


----------



## becs0375

I so admire you Carley staying on team yellow!! I have no patience!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Blob said:


> :wave: lkb21
> 
> Thinkpink i'm booking my 4D scan for 30 weeks (maybe 29) :yipee: I loved it so much last time and so i asked again for my birthday...and even better there was a good deal at the babyshow!!!

Think that is what bugs me the most, our hospital do 4d baby bonding scan for £65 which I think is a bargain, dh thinks he would rather get pics taken after the birth, but it is so not the point!!:nope:


----------



## apaton

blob was that the glasgoe baby show? i want a 4d 1 but didnt go the show :(

had midwife today was very confusing lol she told me consultant has wrote wrong dates in my notes but she didnt change them she said its still 2nd september but a big baby and the doctor had moved it so now the weeks dont add up that they wrote if that makes sense lol ive to go back in 3 weeks , when she went to take the heartbeat baby kicked her hand lol hope everyones having a good day xxx


----------



## Carley22

25 and a half hours to go!!!! let the countdown begin!!


----------



## apaton

carley it will fly in :) im jelous i want mine again so i can get pics lol x


----------



## Carley22

Aww yeah to be honest the last 8 weeks since the 12 weeks scan have gone by sooo fast!! 

I was looking through my phone last night and all the pics on there are of my cats LOL and i thought- oh my this is going to be stuffed with baby pics soon.... hehehe


----------



## MrsJ08

Carley - I grew up in the Weymouth/Portland area and most of my family still live there. Depending on where DH get's a job we will either live Portland/Weymouth/Wyke/Dorchester. I was luckily enough to grow up with all four of my grandparents within walking distance, I'd love my baby to have that same sense of family. DH's parents live in Greece so he misses having family around him, he's adopted mine as his own. x


----------



## Carley22

aww thats lovely - if you do end up in Dorchester we can go for coffee once a month or something to catch up!! would be nice!! 

Cant believe looking at the front page there are 22 boys and 22 girls now!!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning Ladies!!!!

Loving all of your bump and scan pics - Apaton, I LOVE that scan hand pic :thumbup:

I had my scan this morning at 10am, and it was AMAZING :happydance:

I'm still on team yellow; we weren't allowed to look at the screen until the end incase we saw anything that would give the gender away! 

Bubs was opening his/her little mouth, and putting little hands over their face - I have a shy baby! 

I'm still completely on :cloud9:

So what do you think... boy or girl? I've attached the scan pics - hopefully it'll work as I'm not great with comps lol. 

Good luck to everyone with scans this week - It's amazing isn't it! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan0001 - Copy.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 3









scan0002 - Copy.jpg
File size: 68.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## apaton

aww wat beautiful scan pics opticul :), i say boy dont know y lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Hope you all had great weekends! We had a good one, we went down to leamington for the weekend for my friends 30th birthday party. The party itself was a bit odd (in an extremely crowded, hot, noisy bar- I usually would have loved that but being preggers I so didn't lol) and we didn't stay late, but it was so nice to get away for a couple of days. The hotel was nice too and it was great to see my friend, as I hadn't seen her since our wedding last September!

Well, today is my birthday and it's a bit of a strange one as I'm home alone! Usually I'd be working or have something specific planned, but everyone else is at work lol So I'm having a nice chilled out day. This morning Matt made me breakfast and gave me a lovely bracelet and jewellery box O:) My mum had also left a goody bag of soap and glory smellies for me to open which was lovely, so I've had a nice relaxing bath. My sister sent up a package but we missed the delivery on Saturday as we were away and Royal Mail are saying I can't collect until tomorrow! So I'll get some more pressies tomorrow yay :happydance: It's actually Matt's birthday tomorrow so I've got all his presents wrapped and ready. 

I was meant to be having my private scan tonight, but the lady called me on Saturday to ask if we could move it to Wednesday as she had double booked. So I have another 2 days to wait! Arrgghh lol Well, at least it's something to look forward to!

Anyway, I've sky plussed a couple of films so I think I'm going to go and spend the afternoon watching those before Matt gets home.

Oh and Carley, exciting about your scan!! I can't believe you are staying team yellow, there is NO WAY I'd be able to do that!!

Have a good day ladies

Em xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ps forgot to mention we went to the Bolton Baby show yesterday which was good! 

Pps also forgot to say that I have an extremely wriggly baby today! Must know it's my birthday lol

xx


----------



## LittleAurora

what a cute scan!!! I love it!! but im crap at guessing! but Ill go with boy!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Optical what a gorgeous baby!!! I say Boy x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy Birthday EmzyWemzy!! x


----------



## opticalillus5

Happy Birthday Emzy!!!! I LOVE soap and glory stuff... it's gorgeous! only problem is, whenever I get any for my birthday, I always use it within about a week and have about 50 baths a day lol. 

Cheers for the guesses... OH and my mum think it's a boy too, but my DD is convinced it's a girl. But, she's only 4 lol. As for me, I have no idea. I thought girl, then boy, then girl, and now boy again! I genuinely don't have any preference, I just loved seeing him/her on the screen - it's like 'ooooo hello baby!'. 

I've been comparing scan pics from my DD and this one, and i'm still no closer to guessing the gender - she was a little bigger, but that's about it! 

I'm soooo looking forward to the Baby show - i'm going to Birmingham on the Saturday with Oh and both our mums. I'm gonna try and take a bigger car though so I can buy loads of stuff! Xx


----------



## Carley22

ooooooooooooo optical you said She!!!! - hehehehe well done for staying team yellow i hope i have the same will power tomorrow!!! AHHH

Emzy: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR EMMA, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shame about the scan being put back a couple of days was going to be a good bday pressie for you !!!! 
Not long tho Wednesday is only round the corner!


----------



## opticalillus5

Ah Carley but I meant my DD lol... Still no idea as to this little one! It was so, so hard for me to stay team yellow and not look at the screen. But, I know how much it means to my OH to have the surprise - he's really against finding out, but is LOADS more patient than me! I made sure at the beginning to say 'we don't want to know the sex' because if they'd have asked me 'do you want to know the gender?' i'd have been too tempted to say yes!!!!


----------



## Carley22

Awww!! Id be exactly the same i'll have to just put my foot down once i get in there..... the thing is my OH has left it up to me whether i want to know or not (he's super chilled out about EVERYTHING so annoying) and for the first tri i was wanting to find out then i thought maybe not eh"!!! now its on its way tomorrow im like AHHHH WHAT DO I DO? 

i really dont think Dave (my OH) would mind either way if we knew or not but i think id like the surprise on the day.... hmmmm stay strong!!!!


----------



## Carley22

Probably the worse bit about it all is that i have access to all the pics that they take at the ultrasound on my work computer as i work in the hospital... and i know i shouldnt look at my own stuff on here but temptation doesnt half get the better of me sometimes!!!


----------



## becs0375

Last night while we were in bed I started crying for no reason!! It came out of no where!!! I couldn't stop, Ian asked what was wrong and out of no where I cam out with ' I am gonna be a crap Mum, I just know it. I am so scared!!' What a prat am I!!! Damn bloody hormones!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

hormones are pants!! Hubby and I were making love and I nearly cried! lol tears started to well in my eyes!! I had to catch myself on! lol


----------



## Carley22

Aww you two!! hormones are funny lol!!!

cant believe in 2 weeks time ppl will start moving over the 3rd tri (24 weeks thats right isnt it?)


----------



## Blob

Its 26-27 weeks you move on :)


----------



## StarLightxx

Hii :) Just a little update from me - went for my scan on friday and... its going to be a little boy, the lady double checked for me bless! 

SO EXCITED!!! 
:blue: :happydance:


----------



## apaton

congrats star light :) x


----------



## Pinky1974

Happy Birthday EmzyWemzy

Congratulations to everyone had their scans!


----------



## x-amy-x

Happy birthday emzy :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

lkb21 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope i'm ok to join this thread. I'm due September also. i'm having a little pink bump called Robyn.
> 
> Hope all the September ladies are well!:kiss:
> 
> xxxxx

Hi!! What's your EDD? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Starlight and Optical!! Happy Birthday Emma! x


----------



## Boony

Happy Birthday emma! Hope your scan goes well on wednesday!

I felt the first kicks the other night when i was laid in bed watching telly. Not strong enough for hubby to feel yet but he doesnt have much patience when waiting either! Baby doesnt like people feeling he stops even when i touch the outside! 

Does anyone know if we need to take cash to the baby show? I've saved up quite abit of money for the weekend because we are also going shopping in birmingham afterwards but i dont really want to be carrying alot of cash on me in a busy place if its possible to pay on card or even if there is a cash machine there??


----------



## Blob

Congrats Starlight and Optical :)

Happy Birthday Emma :cake:

Boony :yipee: for kicks...most of the stalls had card machines but i think there were possibly one or two that didnt. Also remember carpark fees etc :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Busy day, baby been quiet but i think it is because i have been busy, so going for a bath soon, and going to bed, give baby a chance to have a wriggle, hopefully!

Congrats starlight on your blue bundle xx

Happy Birthday Emzy xx

Really have to go, got my som jumping up and down every 2 seconds when his hamster it trying to get its ball out the door, and nagging to use the lap top, my 2 girls nagging for a film on in their room, and a head full of fromage frais from dd when i picked her up after tea and she was covered in it and its all in my hair now! 
Now I know why i get on here during the day!

Gonna say night, night, and try and catch up better tomorrow.:hugs:xx

Only 2 sleeps to scan!!:thumbup:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Evening all,
After a very hormonal few days I now feel a little better. There has been tears and upset, but I just worked worked myself up for no reason I think.
OH has gone to visit his Mum and my DS is off to bed in a minute. I am going to have a bath (only the 2nd one since being pregnant), and I have a sneaky suspicion I might enjoy it! lol

Good luck to all those with scans this week. xx


----------



## becs0375

I am all showered and ready for bed, I feel shattered tonight!! Think I may watch tv in bed this evening lol!!

I don't know if I will sleep the next 2 nights, I am way more excited about my scan than I ever thought possible!!!


----------



## Blob

Hmmm i was thinking i might quite like a bath tonight... i just dont seem to have them. Though when i was pregnant with Tabs they made me feel sick??


----------



## Boony

Blob said:


> Congrats Starlight and Optical :)
> 
> Happy Birthday Emma :cake:
> 
> Boony :yipee: for kicks...most of the stalls had card machines but i think there were possibly one or two that didnt. Also remember carpark fees etc :)

thanks, i might take half cash then and leave the rest in the bank. Hadnt thought of car park fees will make sure i have lots of change too. :thumbup:


----------



## drea2904

Blob said:


> :wave: lkb21
> 
> Thinkpink i'm booking my 4D scan for 30 weeks (maybe 29) :yipee: I loved it so much last time and so i asked again for my birthday...and even better there was a good deal at the babyshow!!!

Hey Blob did you get the deal at the Glasgow show? I got mine there, i got such a fantastic deal with BabyBond, I remember last time paying a fortune!!!.xx


----------



## apaton

drea did you have to boom it there :( i missed it x


----------



## drea2904

apaton said:


> drea did you have to boom it there :( i missed it x

Awh apaton Sorry you missed it, tbh you never missed much in my eyes although the deal I got was sooper worth it. You had to book and pay at the stall, Im booked for my Gender scan with them on Thurs and my 4d in June/July.


----------



## SisterRose

StarLightxx - grats on your :blue: bump! :D
Emzy - happy birthday! 
babythinkpink and Becs - Bath and an early night sounds like a fab idea. :thumbup:

20 weeks tomorrow! I'm so excited to be half way! yayyyy!


----------



## apaton

it was my oh watching the stupid football :(, lol ill just make him pay full price for being soo rubbish haha xx


----------



## Blob

Apaton i have the same pic BTW with the hand :cloud9:


----------



## apaton

did u lol, our babys like showing off lol u going to put it on :) x


----------



## Blob

Yea i really should but i'm useless and cant be bothered to get the scanner :dohh: think i might though tonight get it (its in the office) I got two pics with the baby 'waving' at us like the scanner put it :)


----------



## apaton

awww :cloud9: i only got 1 lol, i want a 4d scan but dont want to know the sex :) its risky lol x


----------



## Blob

Nope i had a 4D scan last time and you just say you dont want to know and honnestly we thought boy :haha:


----------



## apaton

i think this is a girl because sean and i tried to spy and i dint see anything he showed us the bladder up close lol do u think i would have seen a winky ? :rofl: x


----------



## Sarahkka

Annnnnndddddd.........
it's a boy!
No doubt about it! Very, ahem, well-formed bits proudly waving in the amniotic fluid for all to see! :)
And I'm feeling as expected: that twinge for the daughter I was dreaming about and a huge surge of love and excitement for the little boy I met today. He was so wiggly and cute. And my brain is already counting up all the ways this second son is GREAT!
My boys will be close in age and I'm hoping they will be close friends, too.
My deepest concern over the whole situation is that I can no longer deny the fact that I will be living the next twenty years in a household in which toilet seats will be constantly left up. :)
I didn't get a chance to read any other posts as I am quite busy tonight, but just had to share my boy-joy! :cloud9:


----------



## AngelzTears

Going to the Dr tomorrow! Not sure what they'll do, I guess just a blood test and a urine test? I supposed they'd listen to the heartbeat too? I hope so! :happydance:


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats to all you lovely ladies with your beautiful scans and the pink and blue bumps! I'm glad to see some team blue coming on. There for a while it looked like team pink was running away with it. LOL I am so excited as I have felt little flutters (I thought anyway) for about a week, but a few minutes ago I got a definite jab! It was so strong it made me jump....hehehe. I am so looking forward to when hubby and DD can feel too! Next scan is on the 15th and we will know for sure if we're shopping blue or pink. Yea!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

22 weeks today :happydance:....only 14 days until viability! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Happy belated birthday Emzy


----------



## becs0375

Hapy 22 weeks ladies!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Sarahkka said:


> Annnnnndddddd.........
> it's a boy!
> No doubt about it! Very, ahem, well-formed bits proudly waving in the amniotic fluid for all to see! :)
> And I'm feeling as expected: that twinge for the daughter I was dreaming about and a huge surge of love and excitement for the little boy I met today. He was so wiggly and cute. And my brain is already counting up all the ways this second son is GREAT!
> My boys will be close in age and I'm hoping they will be close friends, too.
> My deepest concern over the whole situation is that I can no longer deny the fact that I will be living the next twenty years in a household in which toilet seats will be constantly left up. :)
> I didn't get a chance to read any other posts as I am quite busy tonight, but just had to share my boy-joy! :cloud9:

Congrats on your little boy, it will be lovely to have boys close together, and although the 'set' is a nice thought I feel two little boys growing up together will form a lovely bond.:friends:
I would like to reassure you on the toilet situation!! I have trained my boys not to leave seats up, I have 2 boys and 1 husband and the seat is always down!! Just start early with training them, SEAT DOWN! Start with dh, the boys will follow! 
:hugs: xx

Teeny, Happy 22 weeks :hugs:xx

My early night was not too bad, had to get out the bath early as dd needed me, she had removed her pj bottoms and nappy! it was a mad house so i got out to sort it! She was then jumping about til half 9 so i decided to settle her and eventually she did!
Then all was fine til dh started snoring, AAhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I did shove him a bit and woke him up in the end, it gets on my nerves!!

So bit of a disturbed night, and woke up with a headache, but had my boiled egg and cheered up a bit!
Sun is shining, first washing load of the day is in, dh has done the school run, dd is cuddled up next to me and its looking promising for a nice day!

Anyway, only one more sleep to go! So exited and worried at same time, it will be good to know everything is ok, baby sure is a quiet one, get the odd prod, and a few wriggles last night but apart from that at times i don't even feel pregnant, except the 'who ate all the pies' tummy in front of me!

I am now nervous rambling, come on tomorrow!!!!

Hope everyone has a great day, good luck for today's scans, back later for updates! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Carley22

oh my good god its D-Day!!!!!!!!! I cant believe how quickly it has come around scan in 5 1/2 hours!!!


----------



## SisterRose

20 weeks!!! half way :happydance: :D!!

Now it feels more like im counting down rather than counting up. :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Carley22 said:


> oh my good god its D-Day!!!!!!!!! I cant believe how quickly it has come around scan in 5 1/2 hours!!!

Good luck with your scan Carley. xx Are you definately staying team yellow?? x


----------



## Carley22

Teeny Weeny said:


> Carley22 said:
> 
> 
> oh my good god its D-Day!!!!!!!!! I cant believe how quickly it has come around scan in 5 1/2 hours!!!
> 
> Good luck with your scan Carley. xx Are you definately staying team yellow?? xClick to expand...

Thanks... im going to try but i really cant be sure until its done....... i just dont know how ill react once im there but at the moment yes im on team yellow.....


----------



## LittleAurora

good luck!! looking forward to seeing all these scan pics!!!


----------



## lilia

eeeeee got my scan today at 1.30 i am far far too excited!! I feel like a kid at christmas!! I couldnt sleep last night but dreamt about telling everyone it was a boy! lol!! xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

^^^^ Good luck with your scan honey. xx Can't wait to find out what team you are on. xx


----------



## Cafferine

Scan todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In only 45 minutes :D


----------



## Carley22

its getting to that time good luck cafferine and lilia!!! im far too excited too.......hehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Carley22

its like the baby knows that the scan is today, it wont stop moving around im at work and im getting NOTHING done because im sat here in my little bubble enjoying wriggle time with my little monster!!


----------



## Daisybell

*awwww, i'm back off my hol's this weekend and back to work, over the time that ive been off my bubba has started moving alot more and i can now see little lumps poking out of my tummyso i think i'm going to be the same there, in my own little bubble been amazed at my ever growing bubba in my tummy  


My little one was in the wrong position to see the sex when i went for my scan but i was told to do a few big coughs and he finally moved so the sonographer could see  xxx*

Good luck hunni xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Good luck to the ladies with scans today!! xx


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck to all those with scans today - there's so many going on at the moment! only another 16 days until ours :happydance: 
I've got my physio appointment today - hoping it's going to be helpful, my hips are getting worse by the day :(
ooh if anyone wants to add me on facebook I'm Jen Naulls - pic is a pregnant belly lol! Just tell me you are september stars :)


----------



## drea2904

Good Luck all with scans today!!! I cant wait for mine on Thurs!!!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Oooooo good luck everyone with their scans today, and congrats to all the blue bumps! 

I've just had my new sofa delivered; It's lush. Only problem is, now I have to decorate lol. 

There's a bump & beyond event at Leeds marriott on sunday 27th june from 11 till 4, stands & activities - free admission. I'm going - dunno if they are nationwide? Just thought i'd let you guys know :)


----------



## Carley22

was getting all excited earlier and then ended up with a banging migraine!!! so although im at work the girls here are really good to me and i went into the other room for a nap!! (bless them)!! Now just trying to fend off the worst of it and getting re-excited about the scan in just under an hour!! 

Bloody migraines ruin everything - NOT TODAY!!!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

cant wait to see the pics carley!


----------



## Elphaba

Good luck everyone with scans today! Can't wait to hear how you get on!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck with all the scans! Woop! Can't wait to see all the piccies and I can't wait for my 'extra' scan tomorrow yaaaay! x


----------



## Carley22

RIGHT so scan done ........ im so proud of myself im still on team YELLOW i have no idea what it is and didn't get a glimpse even though i had my own screen to look at..... 

my little baby is fine and had hicups which i could feel - which was nice....

they did however say that baby has a big tummy which could mean that i have gestational diabetes so i get the results from them tomorrow..... unfortunately (even though i got 10 free pictures as im staff) none of them are overly clear so may be tempted with another private scan at some point later down the line! 

If i do have gestational diabetes i think there are a few more scans involved etc but i spoke in length to the midwife afterwards who reassured me that it is all quite normal and can be monitored.

i promise i will be back on later to upload some pics ......... xxxx


----------



## apaton

congrats on the scans ladies :) x


----------



## stacey&bump

im due on the 26th september :) xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

well done carly on staying team yellow! :thumbup:


----------



## x-amy-x

glad everythings ok carly, hope you dont have GD!

Well done for staying team yello! looking forward to piccys xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats on the scan Carley, glad all is well and you're right about the diabetes, it's easily managed as far as I'm aware. I have to go for a test for it in June too xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Glad to hear about the scans. My re-scan is tomorrow. Hoping for a well-behaved baby and a healthy heart.


----------



## AngelzTears

My Dr's appointment is in 3 hours! :happydance: I already know the gender so I don't know what else there is to know, lol. But I'm just excited to hear any news on how baby is doing. =]


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sarah that is lovely news!! Congrats on you beautiful blue bump!

Hope your appointment goes well Angel. I missed that you were having a girl so a massive congrats!!

Congrats on 22 weeks Teeny!

Babythinkpink, my dh always puts the seat down but whenever his Dad or friends come over it gets left up... grrr.. We will definitely train our little boy to put it down.

MrsN, let me know how it goes with the physio. I still haven't heard from my mw.

Carley, congrats on your scan and for staying on team yellow.. I'm very impressed! I hope the results come back negative tomorrow. x

Welcome stacey&bump!


----------



## Carley22

thanks for all the kind words....... xx


----------



## Carley22




----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely scan pics Carley! xx


----------



## apaton

aww they are so clear :cloud9: xx


----------



## Dolly.

Hi girls,
Can I introduce our precious little boy?
Had our 20 week scan today and he was sleepy hehe
All was well and we are so happy :)
(1st pic is face with hand up by mouth, 2nd pic is spine, 3rd pic is an arm and a leg)
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment[4].jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6









GetAttachment[5].jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









GetAttachment[1] (4).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cat81

Congrats on all the scans ladies. Some lovely pics. x


----------



## Asher

All the new scan pics are great!!

Congrats Sarahka and Wanttobeamummy on your little boys!

And well done Carley for staying strong and staying team yellow! Hopefully I'll be back this time tomorrow to report good news and team yellow too!

Hope you've not got GD too Carley, hugs, I'm sure it will be fine. xx


----------



## Carley22

Asher do you have GD then?


----------



## Asher

No I think I just worded it wrong! Sorry! x


----------



## apaton

congrats want to be a mummy :cloud9: x


----------



## Carley22

awww ok! lol


----------



## lilia

I'm glad to say my scan went really well today! And i'm team..... :blue: !! Couldn't be happier!! Congrats to all the other mummies who had scans today :) xxx


----------



## Carley22

awww lilia thats wonderful news another baby boy eh!!! hehe


----------



## Mrs_N

Aw lOvely scan pics, can't wait to see our sproglet again! 

F&c physio was okay - she gave me a support belt to wear when I'm walking around. We also ran through some exercises - however those seem to have aggravated things ad I'm in agony this evening! Got an appointment with my GP tomorrow to talk about work really - the idea of doing a 9 hour shift is just laughable at the mention really since walking round the local shop leaves me having to sit down for 2 hours!


----------



## Asher

Yay Lillia congrats on your blue bump! Yay!!

I am getting nervous about tomorrow now!! Eeek!


----------



## Mrs_N

Ooh I've just noticed I'm on the middle ticker box now :happydance:


----------



## becs0375

Congrats on all the bump news!!!!

I hope to find out tomorrow what we are having!!! Eeeeeeeeeee I am soooooooooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## apaton

congrats lilia, good luck for tomorrow ladies who have there scans cant wait to see the pics yay :happydance: xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats on the new scans!! I'm loving the pics!

MrsN, I am not surprised... there is no way I could do a 9 hour shift on my feet! x


----------



## Carley22

yeah there are a LOT of scans tomorrow so i recall - so good luck to all of you. hehe so exciting!


----------



## becs0375

There are loads of us tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Asher

Nervous and excited!! It seems unreal that I am going to see my little boy or girl again tomorrow!!


----------



## becs0375

There will be loads of bump news tomorrow then!!


----------



## becs0375

Just a quickie, how much did you all drink before your scan???


----------



## Blob

I didnt drink anything before mine :shrug:

Congrats everyone who had scans today :yipee:

Good Luck for everyone tomorrow :flower:

Well today i have painted the other brown wall in the bedroom and part of the kitchen...yaaay!! But i hurt :dohh:


----------



## Drazic<3

I can't sleep. Scan nerves and getting kicked all over the place! 

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## AngelzTears

I just got back from the Dr, me and baby are doing good! :happydance: She's almost a pound, 11 inches and her heartbeat was really strong sounding (160 BPM). Yaaayyy :cloud9:


----------



## Asher

Good to hear things are going well Angelztears!

I am so excited and nervous this morning! Just had my breakfast but keep looking at the clock now! 10.20! Hurry up!!! 

Good luck girls with scans today!


----------



## Blob

Awww :yipee: Have fun...enjoy it the scans are far too fast!!


----------



## Mrs_N

great news angelztears :thumbup:
have fun at your scan asher!


----------



## Carley22

good luck with all the scans today cant wait for some pics and news soooo exciting....

i just got off the phone with the midwife who has reassured me that i dont have gestational diabetes as my blood tests were fine and that i just have a bit of a chunky monkey in there!! So i am happy and relieved. I think my midwife will be keeping an eye on the growth from here and refer me for ultrasounds if its growing too fast.....

Yey to a normal bubs!!


----------



## Mrs_N

great news carley :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Thats fab Carley :yipee:

My DD has been sleeping for 14 hours... getting a bit worried about her now :dohh:


----------



## Carley22

14 hours, hmmm i havent even done that for a long time........ she's going to be awake for days !!!


----------



## Cafferine

Hey, had my scan yesterday and everything was fine. When she was looking at the arms the baby gave us a wave and we saw all of its little fingers. We stayed on team :yellow:, I was debating it but OH wanted to and it will be a nice surprise! Only annoying part is the baby was face down into my pelvis so they couldn't get a decent picture and the photo is seriously crap but was still nice to see it wiggling around on the scan. :happydance:


----------



## TeresaG

I've only just joined the site. My baby is due on 1st September. We had the 20 week scan nearly 2 weeks ago now and chose not to find out the sex. Everything is OK which is very reassuring and I am seeing my midwife again at the end of this week. The baby wasn't very cooperative at the scan and was facing into my back most of the time.


----------



## Carley22

Hello TeresaG glad everything went well at the scan and welcome to September Stars!! We are quite a chatty little bunch so feel free to join in. Glad there's another yellow bump!! 

Cafferine well done on staying team yellow- glad all went well, still want to see the pics......


----------



## kellie_w

Good morning! I had a private gender scan on sat and am team blue! My little boy has long legs, which were up round his head at first and we could see his mouth moving, like he was talking to us. I love him so so much. Nervous for 20 week scan now which is next thursday. Hope everyone is all well this morning x


----------



## Mrs_N

yay caffeine glad all was well! and :thumbup: for team yellow!
welcome teresaG :wave:


----------



## Carley22

Well done Kellie_w another one for team blue!!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I had my scan at 8.30am this morning and will be joinging.................................

Team Pink !!!


----------



## apaton

congrats on the scans ladies :) x


----------



## SisterRose

Angeltearz - glad everything is ok. Almost a pound, wow!
Carley - awesome pics :D
kellie_w - grats on team blue.
Everyone else who had scans - congrats! Lol.

Morning everyone. Has anyone seen the John Lewis advert with the little girl who grows from a baby to old age in the space of a minute? It's quite well done but I think it's the most depressing advert on TV. :cry:


----------



## Carley22

Congrats LauraK on team pink thats wonderful news.... i wanna see the pics tho!!!


----------



## apaton

looks like i have to wait till tomorrow to get my car coz puttin number plates on and washing it takes all day apparently :cry: x


----------



## becs0375

I have my scan at 3pm!!! Not good having to wait all day lol!!! I can't contain myself!!!!


----------



## Carley22

aww you're doing well - go and have a nap it worked wonders for me yesterday!!! i went into the spare office at work and had a lie down lol...


----------



## wantingno.2

Could you put me on Team Blue please. xxx


----------



## Carley22

Congratulations!!


----------



## LovelyGirl85

hi can you add me to your list! I'm due 23 September!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm home from work ready to go to scan!!! Unfortunately the scan isn't until 3.45pm :( It's still hours away!!!!!!!!!!! Sooooooooooooooooo excited to see her again! (Hoping it's still a her!)

Becs you MUST text me!! I need to be the first to know!!!


----------



## Elphaba

Thanks for sharing your scan pictures, girls! They are lovely.

Good luck to those of you with scans today!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Well, Simba has a perfect heart and stilllll has girl bits! Sorry I didn't text anyone, I forgot to charge my phone.
 



Attached Files:







simba1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5









simba2.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Carley22

aww drazic lovely pics... and simba is still a girly YEY


----------



## Carley22

oooooooooooo louise not long now!!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Carley22 said:


> Congrats LauraK on team pink thats wonderful news.... i wanna see the pics tho!!!

Will stick all my pics on tonight - Ive got 4 or 5 now and being scanned at 28, 32, 34 and 36 so still more to come aswell !!! I wont complain though :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Congrats everyone who has had the scan today so far and all the little baby boys and girlies :yipee:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh congrats on all the new pink and blue bumps and good luck to those having their scans today! I'm getting very excited for my private scan tonight :happydance:

Baby has been kicking harder and harder over the last few days and last night Matt felt it kick for the first time! I have felt it through my belly a couple of times, but whenever Matt came near me it stopped! But last night it did a few good big kicks for daddy. He was chuffed to finally feel it :happydance: The kicks are getting much stronger now and I love it, although sometimes it does take me by surprise! 

I'm waiting for the temp agency to ring me back at the mo. I hate waiting for phone calls! They rang earlier and said they might have a couple of weeks work Audio Typing for me starting tomorrow and said she'd ring me back to confirm, but hasn't rang yet. I think I'll give it til 4 then ring them back. They don't give you much notice these temp agencies! 

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Drazic<3 said:


> Well, Simba has a perfect heart and stilllll has girl bits! Sorry I didn't text anyone, I forgot to charge my phone.

Soooo glad everything is ok!:happydance:


----------



## babythinkpink

Well, where to start!

We had scan, we know what team we are on and decided still to keep it quiet!

However there was something came up on the scan was not 'normal' (Its to do with how the spine has fused at the bottom) and we have to go to a hospital with more detailed scan equipment to have a better look, at the moment, that is all i can say, I am waiting til we have been scanned again b4 we will hopefully know to what extent the 'abnormality' will have on the baby.
I am steering clear of google and all that stuff, just so I don't scare myself silly, we have been told it 'could' be nothing, but then it could be something too so until the more detailed scan has been done I am keeping open minded and hopeful that baby just has inherited Daddy's dodgy back!

So our wonderful day was wonderful and we have had some hugs and smiles over what team we are on, but it has also been clouded by not knowing if something will effect baby, and how much and although they say don't worry it is pretty hard not to! 

On the bright side everything else is perfect!

Just sitting down shedding my first tears of the day over it, feeling sorry for myself!

Hoping everyone else's scans go great today, 

Back later, 

:hugs:xx

Ps Detailed scan on Friday, we were refered straight away to the Fetal Medicine Unit, where hopefully we will know more xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

babythinkpink, fingers crossed you get good news and sending positive thoughts! And well done you for managing to keep the sex secret! :)

Our scan went very well, but it was a bit like blink and you missed it! EVerything measured ok so it seemed, no problems, she's still a girl :) But our appointment was at 3.45pm and we were back in the car before 3.55pm!! Got a piccie so I'll try to post it later on... 

She must have been very accomodating! She laid for ages with her feet crossed at the ankles which was very cute, and was sucking her thumb again.. she was not neearly as wriggly as last time!

I've heard from Becs too, and I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## becs0375

I am back with news!!!!

I can now confirm we are having a *GIRL!!!!!!!!*

We are so over the moon, baby is measuring perfectly and looking fab!!!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Louise3512uk

WOOOHOOO!! I knew that but congrats anyway you must be so pleased!! x


----------



## becs0375

Over the bloomin moon!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

becs0375 said:


> I am back with news!!!!
> 
> I can now confirm we are having a *GIRL!!!!!!!!*
> 
> We are so over the moon, baby is measuring perfectly and looking fab!!!!!!!:cloud9:

hello ma dear!!!!

so so happy for you both. been stalking FB for a while to find out. 
loving the name in your siggie too. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow congrats ladies!! I'm almost in tears!

Babythinkpink, I have everything crossed that the scan on Friday will show that it's nothing to worry about. xx


----------



## GypsyDancer

Can i be added in too please? :)
My due dates 2nd September and its a boy..
Thankyou!


----------



## becs0375

Welcome GypsyDancer!!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/IMG_2327.jpg

Todays scan pic - I am 20+6 today :happydance:

Baby was very awkward just like Daddy and was laying in some very unusual positions but we got all the necessary info ! Next scan is at 28 weeks (Booked for 16th June). Today has made it seem all that little more real.

Congrats to all those that had scans today and their pink, blue and yellow bumps. xxx


----------



## Blob

Babythinkpink sure everything will be fine :hugs:

Yaay Becs :yipee: Congrats!!!

Drazic Congrats :)

GypsyDancer :wave:

Laura :cloud9:


----------



## x-amy-x

hope everythings ok babythinkpink :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

babythinkpink :hugs: hoping everything turns out okay for baby

congrats on all the pinks & blues - i forget which is which - pregnancy brain :dohh:

i had my dr appointment - signed off work for another 4 weeks and now have co-codamol to take if the pain gets too bad. it's frustrating but at least I know it's a pregnancy related thing and not permanant!


----------



## babythinkpink

Thanks all, It is not what you expect which i suppose it what is strange, we were told at the scan something was not as it should be, then the consultant midwife came to see us there and then and took us into a little room to explain more, then she said we would be referred, and we would have another scan this week! :shock: So its all a bit strange, but the hospital were just lovely.

Becs, congrats on your Girl, Team pink for you! :happydance:

Louise, shame it was so quick! Glad everything looking good and still pink!xx

Welcome GypsyDancer :flower:

Laura, Cute pic! :hugs:

Off to bed now, early night beckons again, busy day tomorrow, although i just want to spend the day in bed to be honest, then scan again Friday.

Night All xx


----------



## Asher

Congrats Becs on your little girlie! Fab news!!

Babythinkpink I hope they are just being overcautious and things are okay for you on Friday, will be thinking of you until then. xx

Welcome and congrats to all the new Sept Stars!!

Our scan went really well. We are still team yellow, but I now think we will have a boy, he just looked like a boy! But DH thinks GIRL! I guess it will be one or the other!! The main thing is that everything looks good, and baby is bang on the 50th centile for growth for gestation, so couldn't be more average!! He was wriggly and looked a lot like Archie, my first son did at his 20 week scan! Fab!!

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/28042010393.jpg


----------



## Sayuri

hiya all!! Had my scan today all is well!!!! we are both relieved HOWEVER the umbilical cord was covering its little 'bits' so we are non the wiser seems like I have moved to 'Team Yellow' was a bit disapointed but hey ho.

The sonographer THINKS it may be a girl but he cant be sure:shrug: DH is over the freakin moon because he didnt want to know and I was putting pressure on him to find out!


----------



## Emzywemzy

My goodness you lot are chatty tonight! So many scans so first of all....

babythinkpink, fingers crossed for good news. I know it's not easy but try not to worry :hugs:

Louise congrats on the scan! I know the feeling with the 20 week scan feeling rushed though! And glad she is still a girl! :pink:

Becs congrats on team pink!! :pink:

Gypsy welcome and congrats on team blue! :blue:

Laura lovely scan piccy!!

Mrs N :hugs:

Asher lovely scan pic!!

Sayuri congrats on the good scan! Shame you couldn't find out the flavour



Well we have just been for our 2nd private scan and it was FABULOUS! Baby was wriggling around everywhere and wouldn't keep still! And... it's definately a GIRL :pink: :happydance: She is perfect and I loved seeing her again. Here are some piccies. Some of them are a bit blurry as she wouldn't keep still!
 



Attached Files:







E BARNES_3.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3









E BARNES_1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









E BARNES_5.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4









E BARNES_8.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blob

MrsN :hugs:

Babythinkpink you are being awesome i also think they are being careful but least you get to see your baby again :yipee:

Awwww i love the scan pics :cloud9: Love the first ones with hands over her face


----------



## Emzywemzy

uploaded the wrong photos first time round and put the ones up from last time! have changed them now so should be the ones from today x


----------



## becs0375

Its so nice finding out what everyone is having!!

Fabulous pics ladies!!!


----------



## LovelyGirl85

all these pictures are great - can't wait for my 20 week scan!!


----------



## Zo23

becs0375 said:


> Its so nice finding out what everyone is having!!
> 
> Fabulous pics ladies!!!

I love it too. I like looking at the first page and counting how many of each!


----------



## MamaBird

Wow! lots going on tonight!

First off, babythinkpink, I have got EVERYTHING crossed for you! will be waiting for your update on Friday:hugs:

Becs Congrats on the Pink bundle!!

Emzy, those pictures are fab!!

Hello to the newcomers! 

Hope all is well with everyone!

xo


----------



## Asher

I woke up this morning and started getting some really good kicks on the right side of my belly which I could feel from the outside! I was lovely! I have had 3 good morning kick sessions in a row now this week! 

I meant to mention yesterday that my placenta is anterior as I had thought it might be, so that would explain why at the moment most of my kicks are low or around the sides! So that has put my mind at rest!

Good morning ladies, have a good day all. x


----------



## becs0375

My placenta is also anterior and I feel my movements at the sides!!


----------



## Asher

Yay Becs I am glad it's not just me!! I'm sure as the baby gets bigger we should feel more movement as the baby gets so much stronger! We'll see, I've posted a thread about it to see what other ladies have had with an anterior placenta.


----------



## becs0375

I think there must be loads of us!!!


----------



## Blob

Mines anterior also but i feel kicks everywhere :shrug: it was the same with Tabs and i had the same then :wacko: I think its really high though so i feel baby most at the bottom...bizzare


----------



## Carley22

hehe all these scans and teams being announced are lovely congrats to everyone...

emzy i love the pics they are wonderful you must be chuffed! 

baby's kicks are getting more and more pronounced now which is wonderful but s/he is yet to kick for her daddy even though he spend hours each night just resting on my belly...... i suppose it'll happen soon enough!! 

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mines anterior but also very low. My kicks are always to one side or other and are mainly low but I have had some higher ones. x


----------



## apaton

hi ladies aongrats on all the scans yesterday , babythinkpink good luck for friday :hugs:
everyone who has scans today good luck with your scans, i just looked at my scan notes to see where my placenta is and it says anterior i see some of u where speaking about it what does it mean ? : x


----------



## Carley22

not long til the baby show now either!


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies, 

Congrats to everyone who had scans yesterday and all the team news!!!! 

babythinkpink... :hugs: to you hun, Fx everything goes well tomorrow. 

My placenta is posterior, so that explains why OH felt bubs kick so early I guess. S/he is so active... they have started to keep me awake at night! Their dad snores, which wakes me up, and then bubs starts kicking. It's as if s/he's saying 'I can hear you daddy!!! Time to play!!!'. Lol. Then, I finally get to sleep, and DD wakes up for the toilet/had a bad dream/a drink/ her hair stroking so she can go to sleep. I get her back to bed, lie down, and bubs starts again. I'd complain if it wasn't so lovely! Buggerlugs lol.. just like their sister! 

I can't believe how quickly this is going... it's flying!


----------



## babythinkpink

Morning All,

My notes say same with placenta too, I notice more to each side too, and not much in the middle but the lady that did the scan said it wouldnt make any difference, we can't all be imagining it!!:haha:
Where i get flutters is where the head was yesterday, but hands were up lots so i think it must be little fist thumps! 

Really wanting tomorrow over with, hoping they just put my mind at rest and its nothing serious, hopefully baby has just formed base of spine a little further down and that will be clearer on a better scan.
We have to go to Bristol for the scan, which is not our choice place but if we have to! Not that i have anything against Bristol but its a teaching unit/hospital, and it says I could have up to 6 people in the room at the scan, which is not exactly the privacy I would like!!

Thanks for all the well wishes, hopefully they will all be lucky! 

Big waves to all, got to go and see if i can download the scan pic to facebook and announce my little bundle on my face book at long last! :hugs: xx


----------



## Carley22

oh wow i dont know how you have all kept quiet on facdebook for soo long, my work colleagues knew i was pregnant at 5 weeks along then i announced on facebook at 12 weeks but all the family knew by about 7-8 weeks... i just couldnt keep my mouth shut....

feels like yesterday when i found out cant believe im officially over half way! tis crazy!

optical - its it really nice the little movements etc, im quite fortunate i only wake up in the night for a wee...... baby seems to be active during the day whilst im at work! I suppose because im sat at a desk s/he may be a little restricted in there and is telling me that s/he prefers it when im lying down - who knows...... 

I CANT WAIT TILL SEPTEMBER - REALLY WANT TO CUDDLE MY LITTLE LUMP!!


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

God I havent been on here in ages so sorry I havent read the few thousand pages I have missed out on!

Congrats on all the scans and new baby flavours! Its so exciting!

Nothing much happeneng with me. Get another scan of Friday to see the blood flow through my placenta. SO am gonna see if baby is still a girl. I hope so as I have bought a few pink bits! Its so weird as for the last year and a bit I have only shopped in the boys section and now I am in amoungst all the pink frilly things...kinda scarey:haha:

Am off sick today from work. Me and hubby had a crap night sleep the night before due to the start of another crappy cold. Hubby was off yesterday as he was really not well (man flu) hot, cold, hungry, feeling sick etc etc....well I woke up feeling like this today. So took Nathan to childminders then thought about going to work but never quite made it. Thank goodness as I threw up when I got home!

My little boy turned 1 last weekend. Was a great sunny day as we had drizzle and grey clouds the days either side. He had a great time with a few other wee kiddies of my friends and was too spoilt by them all.

He also started to proper walk:cloud9:

Baby bump is kicking away like mad today and am sure if I was to sit and tummy watch I would see it moving loads. She hardly kicks wriggles throughout the day (that I notice) but today is going mad!

Hoep your all good.

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

yey to the little man walking properly.... :happydance:


----------



## FirstBean

I had my scan this morning and all went well and we are on team blue i am very happy :happydance:


----------



## x-amy-x

Afternoon girls! hope your all well. Been to MW today and everything seems to be fine :)

xxx


----------



## becs0375

Afternoon Amy!!!

Hows you chick?? Glad mw app went well!!!!!

I have just ironed all my bed linen and just having a break!! Off out with Ian tonight for a chinese!!! Yummy!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

ironed your bedsheets :S are you mad?!:lol:

I am ok, just thirsty and peckish but caitlyn is leeching to me at the min :rofl:

having a chicken dinner tonight :)


----------



## becs0375

I seem to of got loads hungrier lately lol!!!! Can't seem to fill myself up!!


----------



## x-amy-x

its called being pregnant :lol:


----------



## mumto5

can you add me pls i am due the 4th September. :)


----------



## becs0375

Welcome Mumto5!!


----------



## Carley22

Oh amy glad all is ok!!! 

and becs why would you iron bed linen thats madness!!!!! i hardly iron clothes! (now you think im a mess - lol!!)


----------



## Boony

I hardly iron clothes either never mind bed sheets! 

I have a JML dribuddy and if you hang clothes in there to dry they come out fine dont need to be ironed. 

Although DH does iron his uniform (RAF).

am i the only one not being hungry? I'm only eating because i know i have too lol i never actually feel like eating. My hubby on the other hand is eating for me him and baby lol


----------



## x-amy-x

yep boony your 1 of a kind lol


----------



## Boony

I was the total opposite with my first i ate everything i saw lol


----------



## x-amy-x

i love it me lol its all i seem to think about!


----------



## becs0375

I know I am a weirdo ironing my bed linen, but it was expensive and it looks lush when its on the bed lol!!!

Just looking on the M&P website, think I might get my cot bedding off there this weekend!!


----------



## x-amy-x

is there a sale on? xx


----------



## Boony

i'm sure i saw a thread on here somewhere saying its 10% off or something i didnt take much notice because i dont need anything from there


----------



## becs0375

Yes its has started, there is 10% off even the sale stuff!!


----------



## x-amy-x

oo im off for a look


----------



## Carley22

ooooooooo me too!!


----------



## becs0375

There is sooooo much I wanna buy lol!!! Mind you might as well get it while its on offer I guess!!


----------



## x-amy-x

ill wait, i know they can do better than 10% their prices are extortionate :lol:


----------



## apaton

amy try an outlet there fab :),
quick question ho wmany mnths do people say they are pregnant wen people ask? im confused as were pregnant for 10 months lol x


----------



## LittleAurora

Does any one know where I can get a reasonably priced, over the bump short denim skirt?


----------



## x-amy-x

Nearly 5 month xx


----------



## becs0375

I guess there is always ebay!!


----------



## apaton

https://www.asos.com/Women/Clearanc...irts&parentID=Rf-100&pge=0&pgeSize=20&sort=-1

thats a black 1 little a x


----------



## apaton

k amy yeah i say 5 months boots sent me an email sayin 6 months hmm x


----------



## becs0375

I say 5 months too!!


----------



## x-amy-x

I think you are into your 6th month but you wouldnt be 6 months preg til the month is up xx


----------



## x-amy-x

ish

1-4 weeks= 1 month
5-8 weeks= 2 month
9-12 weeks= 3 month
13-17 weeks= 4 month
18-22 weeks= 5 month
23-27 weeks= 6 months
28-32 weeks= 7 months
33-36 weeks = 8 months
36-40 weeks= 9 months


----------



## apaton

ahh :thumbup: thanx its soo confusing my sis in law was always saying she was furthr on than what she was i didnt get it :wacko: thanx im going to copy and paste that :) x


----------



## Asher

Afternoon ladies. I think I need to look for an M&P outlet just to see what's about. 

What a crappy day I've had so far! Grrrr. Took my mum out shopping, she needed to call to Asda to take a top back so I waited outside in the drop off point. As I pulled away, I hit a big concrete block in the car and punctured the front tyre. I had to get DH to come and help me put the spare on cos I didn't want to do it with the bump, so he's now in a mood as we need a replacement tyre ASAP. Why do these things happen when you least need them? Grrrrrrrrrrr. On the upside, baby is moving a lot this afternoon so that's a brightener. I think I will go and put the kettle on and try to chill out. Don't know if it's hormones or what but I feel like bawling my eyes out!

One good thing: I bought a pack of 3 babygros in matalan for my stash.....


----------



## LittleAurora

Does anyones Asda have the very hungry Caterpillar baby grow?


----------



## x-amy-x

Mine did last time i was there xx


----------



## LittleAurora

If I send you the money would you post me one? Ours wont stock them :(


----------



## x-amy-x

Yep of course :)

Size?? xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

3-6 please!! Did you notice how much they were?


----------



## x-amy-x

nope, ive no idea lol 

if not got 3-6 any other size preference or does it have to be?

im off to asda shortly anyway xx


----------



## LittleAurora

emmm...then 0-3 please. Thanks hon!!! How do you want paid?


----------



## x-amy-x

can sort that out when i get back gotta go now :rofl: xx


----------



## LittleAurora

okies!! thanks hon!!! I love the VHC stuff!! I want blankets and things but the only one I saw was £20 and I dont want to spend that! lol


----------



## MamaBird

Oh my goodness ladies!!! I am SOOOO excited! It's DH's day off today and we were sitting on the couch a little while ago and Bean started kicking so he put his hand on my belly for like the 100th time this week and HE FELT HER!!!!! She finally kicked him!!
We're both so excited! So 22 weeks today and she decided to kick DH!! 

xo


----------



## becs0375

Thats fantastic MamaB!!!!!!


----------



## Carley22

ooo brilliant news Mamabird - my DH is the same soooo patiently waiting for the day..... im so excited for you!!


----------



## Blob

Awww thats so cute mamabird my OH is really not that bothered :dohh:


----------



## apaton

thats lovley mama bird my oh has no patience :( x


----------



## Asher

So lovely Mamabird!! :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Afternoon all..here is my bump at 22+2....

XX


----------



## becs0375

Gorgeous bump Teeny!!!

Just seen yours too MamaB, lookin lovely!!


----------



## Blob

Awwww looking fab :thumbup:


----------



## apaton

gorgeous bump teeny :)


----------



## Asher

Yay don't you look fab Teeny!!


----------



## Blob

Thought i might add my first bump pic this time :haha:

Still looking more fat than pregnant though :dohh: 

Me at 16 weeks and today at almost 23...lots of getting faaat

I'm SO much bigger than i was with Tabs :shock:
 



Attached Files:







1266.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2









403.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blob

I look 4 weeks bigger this time :cry:


----------



## becs0375

Looking good Blob!!!


----------



## apaton

aww blob ure bumps cute :) x


----------



## Blob

I think its insane how much my ribs expand :wacko:


----------



## becs0375

I have started to get a little breathless now!!


----------



## Blob

I just get huge... My ribs go from a 30-32 bra to a 38+ one its insane!!


----------



## becs0375

I have to say my bra is getting a bit snug!! I must get a bigger back size!!


----------



## Blob

Yea i already have..i just noticed how much in those photos :cry: But only like a week after birth they go back NO idea how though


----------



## apaton

i finally have boobs used to be a b cup now im a d ,sean thinks its christmas :rofl: x


----------



## Asher

You look fab Blob!!

If I can get the guts up, I might do a bump pic once I'm showered later!! (then again, maybe not ha ha!!)


----------



## Blob

Well thats my first :blush:


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All, 

Blimey, been busy here today, here goes for a catch up!

Emma, lovely for ds proper walking, Hope you and dh are feeling better soon! :thumbup:

First bean, well done on scan and congrats for team blue! xx

Amy, glad mw went well xx

Becs, enjoy your chinese! I am constantly hungry, I eat then I am hungry within the hour, having little but often, even so still feel constantly hungry! I have to agree the beds look so much better with ironed sheets, but we have 5 single and 1 double bed in our house, so it is only an occasional treat when i can be bothered!!:haha:

There is a lovely rocker on m and p but it is so expensive, going to shop about i think! 

Little A, sorry cant help with the skirt, I think New Look maternity do a short skirt, can't remember if its denim? xx

Asher, sounds like a crappy thing to happen with the car, enough to push a pregnant woman over the edge!! I had mot last month and my car needs 3 new tyres this month, that is another £150 into the overdraft!!:wacko:

Mamabird, :happydance: yay for dh getting kicked!! :hugs:

Teeny, Cute bump :hugs:

Blob, are you kidding getting fat!! Nice bump!:thumbup:

Is it just me, I cant part with my bra, I am kidding myself and my usually little boobs are squashed up in it, but i just can't bear to part with it, I always wear padded push up ones and my boobs look their best, I know the next one on is not padded and I will look deflated!!!:haha:

Must get a bump pic done but I just cant work out how to get it on here, I have some pretty awful ones of my bump with my dd, awful because they are undressed and my stretch marks are something to behold!!

OMG, just been looking at my pictures and found my 20 week scan from dd, it looks like the same baby as yesterdays scan! How very odd, the face shape and even the poses are the same!

Think I have caught up on today!

Not a bad day, baby been moving plenty today, a few little thumps and some wriggles, at least we see baby again tomorrow, and find out more, and hopefully can stop worrying then!

Bye for now all xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

LittleAurora said:


> okies!! thanks hon!!! I love the VHC stuff!! I want blankets and things but the only one I saw was £20 and I dont want to spend that! lol

Me too! We are probably going to decorate the nursery with VHC type pictures etc x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blob said:


> I just get huge... My ribs go from a 30-32 bra to a 38+ one its insane!!

I've already had to buy an expander and I don't think it's going to last very long!


----------



## Fish&Chips

apaton said:


> hi ladies aongrats on all the scans yesterday , babythinkpink good luck for friday :hugs:
> everyone who has scans today good luck with your scans, i just looked at my scan notes to see where my placenta is and it says anterior i see some of u where speaking about it what does it mean ? : x

Anterior means the bean dug itself in on the front wall of your uterus. Apparently it's the most common place. x


----------



## SisterRose

Hey everyone, good seeing bump pics and everyone is looking good.

Babythinkpink- Good luck for tomorrow, hope all is well!

Me and my OH have just had some good news, we've found a lovely house to live in! we never expected we'd find somewhere so nice but we had such a stroke of luck. It's a lovely detatched house with a cute front garden with big trees and lovely big windows that let lots of light in! My OH's grandad has just painted the babys room pink! 
Now I'm just terrified of something going wrong with the baby, everythings falling in to place better than we could've dreamed and I just feel like I couldn't really be this lucky(never had anything "good" happen to me hehe). Just hope babs is ok at my 20(or 21:haha:) week scan next week and stays firmly in place until September! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
I still daren't buy anything proper until I hit 24 weeks :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Bekklez said:


> Hey everyone, good seeing bump pics and everyone is looking good.
> 
> Babythinkpink- Good luck for tomorrow, hope all is well!
> 
> Me and my OH have just had some good news, we've found a lovely house to live in! we never expected we'd find somewhere so nice but we had such a stroke of luck. It's a lovely detatched house with a cute front garden with big trees and lovely big windows that let lots of light in! My OH's grandad has just painted the babys room pink!
> Now I'm just terrified of something going wrong with the baby, everythings falling in to place better than we could've dreamed and I just feel like I couldn't really be this lucky(never had anything "good" happen to me hehe). Just hope babs is ok at my 20(or 21:haha:) week scan next week and stays firmly in place until September! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> I still daren't buy anything proper until I hit 24 weeks :haha:


Awww I am made up for you chick xxx Enjoy it and believe that you deserve it xxx


----------



## apaton

thanx fish and chips i should really read my books more :blush: x


----------



## becs0375

I have just been out with hubby for a very nice chinese, nom nom nom!!!!!!

All showered and chilling out, feeling very fat and bloated!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

aw fab news on the house, sounds perfect! :happydance:


----------



## Asher

Fab house news Bekklez.

Glad to hear you've had a better day today Babythinkpink! Have been thinking about you!

I never did the bump pic. Maybe tomorrow......

I have had a busy evening, just couldn't help myself. As the boys now share a room, I have been busily moving all Jack's stuff out of the box room (baby's room) and into Archie's wardrobes. I have chucked out 4 binbags of clothes for charity, and organised all the boys stuff in their wardrobe and chest of drawers!
Then I went into the baby room and sorted out all the old baby stuff I had dug out. Some of that has been organised into charity bags and the rest into the furniture in the room! Yay! So now I wait until 25 weeks ish and get DH to go into the loft and get all the rest of the babba stuff!! 

There is just no stopping me! But I am knackered now!! Time for an internet/BnB/Facebook catch up!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

apaton said:


> thanx fish and chips i should really read my books more :blush: x

I googled it as soon as I read it in my notes.. naughty I know!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay Emma to Nathan walking! aww how cute!

Little A- I have the Asda V hungry caterpillar sleepsuit as well and I also got a 2 pack of VHC bodysuits from Sainsbury's! So cute :cloud9:

Yay Mamma B! Very excited for you! Matt felt baby kick for the first time on Tuesday which was his birthday :cloud9:

Ooh looking good teeny! Lovely bump

Looking lovely Blob! I have had to go up a bra backsize too from a 36 to a 38 and a cup size from a D to a DD and those are now too tight arrghh! :wacko:

Bekklez yaaay on the house! It sounds absolutely lovely :flower:

I'll have to do my next bump pic soon and post it up. I think the last one I did was 21 weeks, so I'll have to do a 23 weeks on Saturday. Oh my god, I can't believe I'm 23 weeks on Saturday!!! Then only a week to V day!!! It only seems like yesterday that we were new to the thread in the first tri and talking about BFPs, morning sickness and waiting for our 12 week scans. How quickly is it going?!

Oh and in other news, I got a new job today! It's with a university in Manchester and is a temp admin job for 4 weeks initially and then will hopefully be extended. It's only part time, 3 days a week, but it is better than no job. I start a week on Monday! :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

OOhh and I've gone up another box on my ticker!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Asher

All good news Emzy!! Fab! I can't believe how fast time is flying at the moment! So exciting!!

Emma I missed about Nathan walking! Brilliant!! I am glad he had a nice b'day. xx


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh my gosh you are on the last 2nd tri box!! :happydance:
congrats on the job too thats great news! 

well I've just ordered a lovely nursing glider chair :thumbup: figured it will be useful before baby is born too as our sofa is rather low down and I already struggle to get off it :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to the new job Emzy!!! And double yey to moving up a box! x


----------



## MamaBird

Yay Emma!!! Congrats on the new job!!!

xo


----------



## Sarahkka

Hey girls!
Sorry I haven't managed to keep up with all the posts. Too busy!
Hope you are all well!
We are currently enjoying a delightful spring blizzard.
Sigh.
Babyboy2 is wiggly today. That may have to do with the fact that we had a treats day to celebrate all the April birthdays at work and mama gave him a good shot of sugar. :blush:
Oh! and my toddler spoke his first words in French, which were, tellingly enough, "Touche pas!" :)


----------



## Laura617

Hello Ladies

I haven't gotten to properly catch up on here as I am in the middle of moving house and just had to take a quick moment to do a fast check on the forum.

First, CONGRATS to everyone for joining either team pink or blue, its so exciting.

My scan was booked for today but the doctors office phoned yesturday and postponed it another week as my doctor decided to take a trip out of town.
I am really annoyed about it, probably more then I should be but I am fed up of my doctor who I really liked to start with.

I need to have some blood work done but I have to get paper work from doctor to take to the lab (which I was supposed to get today) and doctor said test should be done before 20 weeks but now because of the delayed appointment I wont be able to do until after 20 weeks, makes me feel like he is not looking out for my best interest.

So I will sit and wait until next week for my scan. The baby has started kicking more which is so nice and I felt it once on the outside but poor hubby everytime he tries the baby stops kicking lol stubborn monkey.


----------



## becs0375

Well done on the new job Emzy!!!

My bloomin hayfever is bad this morning, my throat is like sandpaper!! Gonna see if I can get in the Dr's. I have to take prescription only hayfever meds so wanna see what he will give me lol!!! I can't go on like this anymore!!!


----------



## Asher

My hayfever's not been too bad yet Becs, I hope you get something sorted from the Doc, it just makes you miserable otherwise doesn't it? x


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks everyone :hugs:

And wooo! friday! Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good morning everyone!
I came to the conclusion last night that my little man must like KFC...had it for dinner and then sat on the sofa and he wouldn't stop moving...It was soooo lovely and one of those 'I am so lucky to be pregnant' moments. :thumbup:
Off I went to bed to watch Twilight (it was really good and I managed to stay awake!) and he was still moving for about an hour. :happydance:

I can't believe how wonderful it feels to be pregnant again, and I can't wait to meet my miracle little man. 

I've got to start my revision today as my finals start in just over a week...oops! I wish I didn't have such pregnancy brain though!! These may be the lowest marks I've ever had :haha:

I hope everyone is doing well, enjoy your day ladies. xx

OOh, have I moved up a box??? x Yay!!!!!


----------



## becs0375

Just blitz downstairs and even cleaned all the floors!! Now to do upstairs!!! Just having a break!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## becs0375

So glad its a long weekend!!!

Hubby is off to Twickenham tomorrow for the army/navy rugby!! So I have a nice day to myself!! Might take my niece and nephew out to a local farm park and have a picnic! Then Sunday we are gonna head off to have a look in M&P's! Seen a nice pushchair in there and wanna have a test drive lol, I had my heart set on an icandy apple but now I am not so sure LMAO!!!! God I am so indecisive!!!


----------



## drea2904

Hey September Stars!!! Well im still feeling rough, been sick all ofg this second trimester so far...but luckily none in the first....!!

Had our Gender scan last night and its................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey!!! Congrats!! xx


----------



## Mrs_N

morning ladies! 
urgh I seem to have lost the ability to sleep in recently - I was really enjoying my long sleeps but now apparently I am wide awake at 7 am *where's a thumbs down smiley when you need one!*


----------



## chachadada

hey! i had my 20week scan on monday! was amazing, the woman who done it was lovely..and my due date is the same so my cb is growing fine!

i am on team PINK!!!!! SOOOOO HAPPY XX

fish and chips please put a pink next to me!!! xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Congrats Drea and Chachadada on your news!!!!!

I am the same Mrs N, I am wide awake come 5.30, and bloody hungry too!!


----------



## Carley22

yeah early mornings for me too!! the OH hates me lol - im up and about at the weekends and he begs for a lie in! lol

congrats drea and chachadada on your news post some pics!!


----------



## becs0375

My hubby is the same Carley, he hates it when I start banging about and hoovering!!!


----------



## Carley22

aww you gotta love em!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies!

Congrats drea & chachadada! Great stuff :thumbup:

Good luck today babythinkpink :hugs: 

Yey on the job emzy! :happydance:

Well today I've been for a walk in the woods with my dog, and my back started hurting half way round Grrrr.... 

Does anyone have blackberry messenger?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Afternoon ladies

Well I must have been tired as I slept for 12 hours straight last night!! I think baby did the same thing, as I didn't feel her move until about half an hour ago and I was starting to freak out lol She must have had an extra long lie in too!

Congrats to drea & chachadada! :blue::pink: :happydance:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

An update...

15 Pink bumps
21 Blue bumps
17 Yellow bumps

So exciting!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Wow team blue is way in the lead! xx


----------



## Boony

my babyshow tickets have just arrived :happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

chachadada - Congrats sweety! I was thinking about you the other day and hoping you were getting on okay :D


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey girls!

21 weeks today :wohoo:

Bought my baby show ticket today since its pay day! really looking forward to going even though i am going on my own! xx


----------



## stefni_x

_im due 9th september  x_


----------



## LittleAurora

Amy you have a PM!


----------



## x-amy-x

I feel like i keep jinxing myself! Ive been bleeding pretty much every day, just when i think i've stopped and my CM is clear... i go to loo and there is more blood when i wipe :(


----------



## LittleAurora

aww hon! that must be very demoralising. What does the Doc say about the bleeding?


----------



## x-amy-x

Consultant just said if im still bleeding at my 25 week checkup I will be booked in for scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks. Doesnt seem to be much help though iykwim? Heres to hoping we make it to V Day anyway


----------



## Carley22

amy i hope you'll be fine.. and you arent going to the baby show on your own - you'll have me!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

true! if i find you haha! i better anyway ive got your stuff and i cant be carrying a rug around all day :rofl:


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi all,

Amy it must be awful bleeding all the time, It would truly freak me out, I jump at the sight of any blood, and freaked out at 9 and 12 weeks with a teeny bit, more scans is good, why the bleeding may just be one of those mysterys? Congrats on 21 weeks! :happydance:

Emma, congrats on the new job:happydance:

Sorry I am trying to catch up from memory here! 

Fish and chips, thanks for the update, that's really interesting!

Congrats to all the new blue and pink bumps, we had a double check today, it is hard to see the base of the spine without keep checking so double sure on what team we are on! 

The scan went well, the consultant was very nice, and we were seen really fast and follow up was there and then, its really scary, but all over now.
Baby has a slight widening to the base of the spine, it joins which is good, and the consultant said if he had done the 20 week scan he would have put it down to a natural variation, and not to worry, However, and quite a big however! It could be there is mild spina bifida, and if this is the case could affect bladder, bowel control and sexual function later in life, but he still felt this was not the case.
He asked about termination, at which i said no way, and he said he would feel very uneasy as he felt it was a perfectly healthy baby.
It is mad how some people want a perfect child or nothing at all, and pretty scary, but not something we needed to discuss anyway.
So it looks like the hospital were being over cautious, but better that than miss something, just a big worry! We are not going back now, and apart from baby being checked at birth and reguarlly after that is it, i can relax and enjoy my pregnancy.
It was much better coming out of the hospital today knowing things were ok, it was more how we should have felt after the scan on Wed! It was relief and then more joy over the sex of the baby, and a chat about how out family is shaping up and how it will be in the future, which was so lovely.

Baby gave a big kick as soon as the gel and little probe thing went on my belly, and it was on the screen, i could see the kick as well as feel it, very strange! Both me and the chap with the scan thing went 'wow' when baby kicked!

Anyway that's my news, rather a selfish post I am sorry, will be back to catch up and be on normal form now we are on track! :thumbup:

Thanks for all your good wishes, looks like it worked!!:hugs:xx:flower:


----------



## Carley22

no you cant!!!! but then neither can i!! lol good job OH will be there to carry everything - i think his mum is bringing a old lady trolley thing which should help! lol


----------



## apaton

baby pink think fab news :hugs: glad u can ejoy the last few months :) xx


----------



## Carley22

aww thats wonderful news so glad all is well with LO. yey to happy healthy (eat what you like) pregnancy's.....

Ahhh apaton - last few months!!! that sounds so weird...


----------



## x-amy-x

Great news hun :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Carley22 said:


> no you cant!!!! but then neither can i!! lol good job OH will be there to carry everything - i think his mum is bringing a old lady trolley thing which should help! lol

Just get OH to take it back to the car :) 

xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Babythinkpink: So happy to hear your scan today went well!!!! Must have been such a relief!!! It's great that they took such great care to check everything though!

xo


----------



## Mrs_N

babythinkpink yay so pleased the scan and appointment went well today - it all sounds very reassuring :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babythinkpink I'm so glad it all went ok today and like mamabird said it's good to know they check everything and are so cautious. Now you can breathe a sigh of relief!!

xx


----------



## becs0375

I am so pleased for you Babythinkpink!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Babythinkpink, I am so glad everything is alright hunny :hugs:

Amy and carley, I am going to come to baby show too, just trying to sort out travel. Id really like to meet up if we do :D


----------



## Blob

Amy :hugs:

Babythinkpink yaay thats awesome news :thumbup:


----------



## becs0375

Wish I could go to the Baby show!!! Shame I am busy, would love to of gone!


----------



## Asher

:happydance: Babythinkpink that's fab news!! I am so pleased for you, you can chill out now! Lovely news! 

Thanks Fish&Chips for the update!! We are all plodding away now!!

21 weeks tomorrow, can't believe some of you are at the heady heights of 23 weeks! I love it!! Am getting prodded by my passenger at the moment!!


----------



## becs0375

I am looking at car seats, Halfords have some good offers on!! Like the look of a Britax one! We are going for a fixed one as it will be easier for our car!


----------



## opticalillus5

Great news babythinkpink :)

Amy - :hugs: you're so strong - I have no idea how i'd cope if I were still bleeding with all the worry. 

I'm going to the baby show on Saturday if anyone else is? 

BTW... OT side note, but how much of a prat is Jeremy Paxman being? So much so that my OH has just called in to complain! He's not allowing Gordon Brown to answer anything at all, and is being completely subjective. Pillock.


----------



## Asher

Totally agree about the Paxman thing. He's a bugger!!!

Amy fingers crossed your bleeding stops soon or at least gives you a break. It's crap. I remember it very well. Mine stopped about 26 weeks with Archie. Do they know where you're bleeding from? ( I know that sounds daft!!!)


----------



## chachadada

Carley22 said:


> yeah early mornings for me too!! the OH hates me lol - im up and about at the weekends and he begs for a lie in! lol
> 
> congrats drea and chachadada on your news post some pics!!

thanks huni bun, i will post pics soon xx:hugs::hugs:

Drazic; i was thinking ofu2 on the day of my scan i was just soooo bloody anxious and scared, i was almost sick on the way to hospital but SHE is fine and i am sooo happy. xxxxxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

babythinkpink I'm glad your scan went well. I'm sure they have now put you mind at ease and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.:happydance:


----------



## babythinkpink

Thanks everyone for all the messages, its lovely here!:flower:


----------



## Sarahkka

babythinkpink - what good news! I'm so glad your mind is at ease now. As others have said, hopefully, this will let you relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! :)

Amy - thinking of you and hoping that the bleeding stops soon. :hugs:

Congrats on the :pink: and :blue: bumps! Wow, Team :blue: is taking a strong lead! :)

I'm getting more and more excited about my new little baby boy. I was feeling quite smug that I wouldn't need to spend a penny on baby clothes, but then I thought about being the younger kid and always getting the hand-me-downs, so I decided that I am going to splurge on a few irresistibly cute new things for this baby.
Hmmm. That sounds a little bit like an excuse to go shopping..... :blush:

becs - We have the Britax Diplomat and are planning to buy another Britax model for Simon this summer before BB#2 arrives. We've been really pleased with ours and the safety ratings are pretty stellar for that company. I have never particularly liked the infant carrier seat models. I find them really awkward to carry. I found it easier to pop Simon in and out of his seat, personally. Lots of people swear by them, but they didn't really suit me. The fixed convertible style was the best option for us.

Well, it reached ten degrees today and the sun came out. A nice change from the blizzard of the last couple of days. I plan on a relaxing weekend with family, maybe heading out to a park for some serious outdoor play!


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popped into say good morning, busy day for me today, my Mum has an auction selling all the new stuff in her house which was staged to sell, I suggested an auction so I kind of have to be there!

Baby has been really busy too, last few days i have felt so much more, and baby has been wriggling and kicking since last night, I had to sit up as baby seems to move up at night, I suppose because i have the room already there from other pregnancies s/he moves up, either that or it was indigestion!!!

Sarahkka, I agree about the baby things, and I feel if i have a boy I would be buying everything blue, so it is only fair that if i have a girl I should buy some new things too, there is something very lovely about new stuff so I have been browsing the internet, but decided to hit the shops to actually get the joy of choosing stuff 'for real'! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day, hope to be back later!

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Great news on the scan babythinkpink. xx


----------



## becs0375

Morning all!!!

I am off out in a bit, been busy this morning already!! 

Have a lovely day ladies xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Chachadada, we are both team pink! :D


----------



## x-amy-x

Asher said:


> Totally agree about the Paxman thing. He's a bugger!!!
> 
> Amy fingers crossed your bleeding stops soon or at least gives you a break. It's crap. I remember it very well. Mine stopped about 26 weeks with Archie. Do they know where you're bleeding from? ( I know that sounds daft!!!)

Nope, nothing showed on the scan... and they couldnt seen any erosion on my cervix. Its coming from my cervix for sure but they cant see why. :(

Im getting the Pink girly Maxi Cosi Car seat as it will fit onto my Icandy Cherry :)

Looking forward to the baby show .. not sure if i should take caitlyn or not. Dunno if she'll particularly be interested. 3 hour car journey there, looking at baby stuff all day, 3 hour journey back. Doesnt seem fair to me :shrug: maybe if someone else is taking their kiddies too. Dont really know what to expect at the show as ive never been to one!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Boony, you've reminded me as I need to book my tickets for the baby show. Amy, which day are you going again? Is it the Friday? Did they say how low your placenta was at your scan as I hear that it's common to bleed it it's low? I hope everything is ok.

:hi: stefni_x!!

Babythinkpink, that is great news that your little one is most likely 100% healthy. I am so relieved for you. That must have been quite traumatic when they spoke about terminating the pregnancy. It made me tear up.

I've just bought some new over the bump jeans from Next and they are sooooo comfy!! And in a bit I'm off to get a hair cut. I'm in bliss!! xx


----------



## LittleAurora

over the bump jeans rock!!


We are going to KFC for lunch! lol I cant wait I h ave been dreaming of it all momring, how sad is that!! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL! What a treat! Have fun! x


----------



## x-amy-x

my placenta is Posteria and High.. no threat of bleeding there.

Going on the friday F&C :)

Theres a couple of codes flying about to get the ticket for £12 .

we are going to swimming and soft play this afternoon when ive picked up my little miss xx


----------



## Asher

Aw Amy it sucks. I was lucky to be under obs from the ynae consultant with Archie, and he put the whole thing on a screen for me to see. All he did was touch the end of my cervix with a swab and it poured with blood. Couldn't see anything on any of the ultrasounds though. He reckoned once the end of the cervix was raised and out of the way it would be less vulnerable, and he was right. As soon as I got that bit further on it tailed off. It was weird to NOT bleed. I hope yours slows soon for you. :hug

I am doing some cleaning today. The boys gave us an early start, well before 6, so not much energy going on here!! Dogs need a walk though, so that will brush the cobwebs off. Tomorrow we are going to see Postman Pat live on stage for Jack's birthday (he'll be 3 on Monday!) - how exciting life is!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just popped on to say...23 weeks today yaaay! :happydance:


----------



## Asher

23 weeks is fab Emzy!! Not too long until 3rd tri for you!!

21 weeks today!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy 21 Weeks Asher!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I ended up getting a code so the tickets were £10 each and that includes a £2 donation to the hospital where we'll be having Fishy! x


----------



## becs0375

I am back from my trip out with my nephew and niece, I am pooped!!!! Just enjoying a cuppa and some chocolate hehe!!!!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Good morning everyone!
Enjoying a lovely quiet and cuddly morning with my darling Simon.
We've been up since 6:30 am, of course, :dohh: and are taking our first break from playing inside and out! Enjoying milk and these yummy new digestive-like cookies made with bran. You can't even tell that they are supposed to be healthy! :thumbup:
I really want to set up everything for new baby today. It's way too early and I am trying to find the furniture I want secondhand first, but I have this strong impulse to go out and buy it and get the boys' room all done RIGHT NOW.
Ah, progesterone. The nesting instinct is really over the top with me some days.
I think I'll do some laundry and gardening instead! :) Slightly more useful at this point in time!


----------



## apaton

hi ladies just read a august post ( im boored waiting to pick oh up from footie :wacko: and they are asking to be moved to 3rd tri , our turn next yay :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## becs0375

Its scary to think how fast this tri is going!! We will all be announcing our arrivals soon enough!!!


----------



## apaton

soooo exciting :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsJ08

I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you miss me? :rofl:

I've been in Dorset for 5 days visiting my family for the first time in 6 months. I stayed with my Nan which was lovely and relaxing, even the dog behaved himself for once.

It's just taken me over an hour to catch up with you chatty lot. Congratulations on all the scans :happydance: Boys seem to be running away with it at the moment. 

Babythinkpink - I'm so glad that your mind was put at rest during the second scan. You must be so relieved :hugs:

Well my stupid husband has managed to break his leg whilst on an Outward Bounds trip with his class of 10 year olds. I could kill him, he's determined not to look after me. If he's not in and out of hospital with his illness he's behaving like an idiot and fracturing his leg. I'm not going to tell you how he did it, because it was so ridiculously stupid it will annoy me all over again. :cry:

On a more cheerful front - I have bought my Travel system. Woo hoo - I finally made a decision. I bought a Brio Sing with the Primo Car seat in Black. I'm really pleased with it. DH wanted the Britax, I wanted the Icandy Apple but the Brio had the best features of both while being fantastic value for money. The car seat just got a fantastic Which? review and because it was a lot cheaper than the Apple so DH says I'm allowed the Isofix base and more accessories. Grandma has now said she will buy the base - so sweet. My Dad paid for the pram so I felt compelled to get the price down as much as I could.
Anyway here is the link if you would like to take a look:
https://www.prams-pushchairs.co.uk/brio-sing-travel-system-black-p-579.html

The customer service at Snowflakes is great - my Dad's Silver Cross Pram came from them 61 years ago! They were great and matched a better internet price that I found. I really wanted to buy it from them because I know if I have any problems they will be great. I haven't decided which colour Footmuff to buy, I won't need it until next year so I'm going to wait and see which flavour baby I have. I didn't see the point in bringing it home now as we don't really have the room so I'm going to collect it at the end of July. I know I'll end up setting it up as soon as it's home and wheeling it around the house!

Tuesday is a big day for us, not only do we have our scan, we are finally getting our boiler replaced so will have hot water and heating again. I will never take the luxury that is hot water on tap for granted again.

Hope everyone is having a lovely Bank Holiday?

xxxx


----------



## becs0375

I like the look of that!!! Could be a possibility!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hope your hubbys leg heals quickly!!

I am having a quiet night. Over the rainbow, BGT then casualty. Im eating my dinner atm... not the easiest thing when this little girl is going crazy in my belly!!!


----------



## becs0375

I have just had a shower and now watching tv!!! God knows what time hubby will be back from Twickenham tonight, so gonna make the most of it!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Mines due in about 1ish... he said in front of his mates he'd wake me up for a midnight quickie... i told him bluntly to piss off ill double lock the door :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

x-amy-x said:


> Mines due in about 1ish... he said in front of his mates he'd wake me up for a midnight quickie... i told him bluntly to piss off ill double lock the door :rofl:

LMAO!!! Typical bloke!!


----------



## x-amy-x

definately, sooo cocky in front of their mates!


----------



## becs0375

I wonder who will be out of over the rainbow tomorrow!!! I am so glad Emilie went last week!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Wont be jess :D

Im gonna finish this half a tub of hagen dasz :blush:


----------



## Asher

Good to see you back MrsJ!! Your poor daft hubby! I hope he heals soon!! Bless! I love your travel system, very trendy looking, and looks good value too. I need to try and link mine in, I love it so much!!

I am slightly jealous of you both Amy and Becs! My hubs is driving me mad tonight!! I'd like a bit of peace if I'm honest! Although I will say he's made a homemade beef curry with all the trimmings for our tea. We have it late on a Saturday so he can have a few beers first. 

DH and the boys are constantly coming up with name possibilities for my resident, as we call it. The latest one which has stuck is Francoise! Jack was cuddling on my knee before he fell asleep, and he said "Daddy, Francoise is beating me up!" - the resident was kicking away!!

Telly for me tonight is Over the Rainbow, Lotto show, then Casualty, if I can stay awake that long!!


----------



## becs0375

I love having some time to myself!!! Although it would be nice to have a social life!! Forgotten what one is!


----------



## x-amy-x

I dont like it, id rather be with people. love being in other peoples company, even if we're not particularly doin anything x


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies, I only live a couple of miles from Twickenham. It was absolutely heaving with drunken men when I drove past and that was at 11.30 am this morning!


----------



## Louise3512uk

HI everyone!! I feel like I never get the chance to post on here anymore :(

Babythinkpink I'm so pleased you had a positive result at your scan on Friday and that you can relax a bit now :) I can't believe there are so many more boys due than girls! I think all the yellow bumps must be girlies!!!!

My hubby isn't at the army and navy game.. bless him, he's been in the army for 15/16 years and has never been! Even I've been before! 

We have been on a bit of a spending spree, bought £75 worth of girly clothes for Lilia today, my DH loves the pink stuff!! We also bought our moses basket and a play gym! I know it's early but I think it's so important for Wayne that we prepare early as he'll get so little time with her before he has to deploy, he was saying today that it's going to kill him leaving us behind :(

I think I had a braxton hicks contraction today!!! HAs anyone else had one of these? We were laying in bed this morning listening to my stepsons playing in their room, and suddenly my stomach went solid and popped out! It was like it for about a minute, we were prodding it, then it just went normal again! I think it must be BH, can't think of anything else?!


----------



## becs0375

I still haven't bought anything yet!! I think I am so laid back, it will get bought eventually I guess lol!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

I think ive had a few louise, not sure tho as i have never had any before!

Got a dentist checkup on the 18th of this month. Cant wait... i hate the dentist soooo much but im pretty sure i need some work on my teeth! :(


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello all,:wave:
Just sat down, my fault, getting bee in my bonnet about the house, I threw a mental fit this morning for my 7yr old dd's stuff being all over the kitchen, she has a 'making corner' but it has spread over the kitchen and she could't find her ds console, so I started looking then went nuts throwing all the stuff out of the corner!! When we got home, after a long day i got the wheelie bin up to the back door and threw the bloody lot out! 
I decided to reclaim the space back into kitchen/diner!! 
We got a whole new bedroom at the auction, it was all new stuff and my Mum gave me a picture which is the word LOVE written in daisys, so i bought a duvet set and cushions and lampshade all to match, and a mirror, so tomorrow the job is sort the bedroom, I really have a bad nesting thing going on, I am just itching to get all the baby stuff sorted NOW!! 
I think because I have done it b4 I know I will get to a stage where not only can i not fit in the attic but i will be more likely to clumsily fall out of it!! Plus while i have this energy i find it best to use it b4 it goes!!

Anyway mad day, fish and chips for tea, and a crazy cleaning session!!

Dd screaming her high pitched scram so going to get her into bed b4 my ears pop!!

Waves to everyone, hope that leg heals, it would drive me nuts too, my dh always seems to have something happen, I was wanting to clear the attic with a boot sale when his back went, I actually thought he was winding me up when he said he couldn't get up of the floor!!:dohh:

My dh will be on the xbox tonight, I love the xbox, its the best peace and quiet i get when all the boys are glued to their consoles, he doesn't go out with mates or anything and he asks if he can go on the xbox, bless!!! (Am I that bad???!:shrug:)

Anyway, my lovely son has just got dd in her pj's, he is such a help, the blessing of older children!!:thumbup:

Time to play my facebook games and then shower and bed, along with whatever is on the tv, if nothing will have to be a Jonathan Creek (my secret crush, ahh i just told you all!:dohh:)

Back tomorrow for a better catch up,

Happy Saturday night all!!:hugs: xx


----------



## LittleAurora

girlies can I have a bit of reassurance? 

Baby has been so quiet today :( only a couple of kicks. Even now I'm sitting down watching the TV, and she normally goes mad, she has stayed very still. I don't have a doppler so cant listen in. I don't want to panic cause i have felt her today. But nothing like normal. :(


----------



## becs0375

I am sure all is ok Little A!! I guess they want a rest as well as we do sometimes!!


----------



## x-amy-x

All will be fine Little A

Their movements vary this early on. I dont think its til 3rd tri that MW wants you to start counting kicks xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I wouldn't worry little A, mine has a very active couple of days followed by a quiet couple of days xx


----------



## Asher

I was gonna say the same as Amy too. I'm sure it's around about viability time that we need to count. Mine has been busy today, busier than normal, but I have days when she stops for hours.

Have you tried a pint of iced water? Apparently that's a firestarter. x


----------



## LittleAurora

ill give it a go thanks


----------



## Asher

Let us know when she starts firing kicks at you LittleA xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sometimes I have days when Fishy doesn't kick at all. I wouldn't worry. I bet she's going to make up for it tomorrow! x


----------



## Sarahkka

So I did do a little shopping today, but it was for baby #1, rather than baby #2! :blush:
I went to a maternity boutique that has a good selection of bras and nursing gear and they had a discontinued stock sale of this brand of clothes that I love. They make the coolest boy clothes ever! It's normally very dear, so I might buy one or two pieces as a treat, but everything was half price, so I grabbed a bunch of stuff for Simon (and eventually baby brother), feeling extra smug that I will get two kids' worth out of it.
Here's the company, if anyone's interested. Their girl stuff is gorgeous, too.
https://www.teacollection.com/boys-tshirts/short-sleeve-graphic-tee

By the way, would anyone here ever consider paying almost $300 for a pair of maternity jeans?
I wouldn't even consider that for normal jeans, so I was trying to pick my jaw up off the ground when I saw the price tag on a pair.
Even if I had the money, those are jeans, you know?
:nope: I definitely do not live in the same paradigm as some of the patrons of that particular store. :shrug: To each her own.


----------



## Asher

Sarah that stuff is very very cute! It's not often you see cool boy stuff like that I don't think. Glad you grabbed yourself a bargain! And yes, I agree with you about the jeans! Maternity jeans are maternity jeans! And so long as they fit and are comfy and do the job, they'll do for me!!

Hope you feel better today LittleA?


----------



## MrsJ08

Little A - I know I'm a week behind you but I'm still not feeling any kind of regular movement. Some days I feel absolutely nothing. My movements feel more like muscle twinges than any of the other descriptions people have given and I have only felt the baby kick my palm 3 times. My DH has spent long periods of time with his hand on my tummy and has still felt nothing. My MW said this is perfectly normal and that movements don't become regular and noticeable throughout the day until 3rd Tri. Hope you are feeling better today?


----------



## babythinkpink

Little A,
Don't worry, baby has sleepy days and busy days, I am sure they grow and have quiet times!
Day b4 yesterday baby was more noticible than ever, yesterday hardly anything, today am being kicked right now!:hugs:
Tricks are, a bath, a cold iced drink, or even a small glass of coke. I always find the bath works for making baby wriggle!

Will take a peek at the clothes, I have done so much internet browsing of baby clothes but just can't seem to find anything that I really like!
I have Next jeans from my previous pregnancy, I picked each pair up from the clearance shop for £10 a pair, and they are on their second time round! I bought sizes 8, 10, 12, and 14's and I am still comfortably in the 10's! 

Busy day sorting the bedroom today, the problem we have is my dh uses the entire fitted wardrobe (which is only small) for all his clothes that he doesn't even wear, and its packed to the point i can hardly get my stuff in, and what he wears is all hooked on the outside of the doors, so everything in overflowing into the room, so I am taking drastic measures and chucking all his stuff out for him to sort out, which he will never do so i will put in the attic! I just want the space! De clutter seems to be the motto of the weekend!! Going to take pictures when I am done!!

Have a great day all, :happydance:

Let us know little A when wriggler starts up again and stops worrying Mummy, I have no doppler either, dh thinks i would worry myself too much, and I tend to agree with him about that!

Bye for now xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sarah those clothes are so nice! I agree that you should treat yourself to a couple of bits and I also agree about the maternity jeans. $300 is crazy! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi all! What a wet and miserable day!

LittleA, I'm sure everything is fine, she's probably just having a pyjama day in there! I find cold stuff works best for me :)

Well girls, I'm so so excited this morning!!! THe baby was wriggling around like mad this morning as I laid in bed, so I asked DH to put his hand on my belly where I could feel her... he was still half asleep... now usually I'll be saying "can you feel that?" "No".... "How about that?" ....."No".....

This morning, he felt everything! 4 or 5 big kicks, his face lit up! He then looked at my belly and we both saw it moving around all over the place! It was so surreal! Then he rested his face on my belly and kissed it and she was booting him all over again! I don't know what was different today but he felt EVERYTHING, I'm so so happy! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Louise that made me tear up! How lovely! x


----------



## Sayuri

Hi Ladies yep its a horrid day hubby sleeping thought I would catch up wwith everyone and see how you are doing. Im having alot of movement now :)


----------



## LittleAurora

hi girls thanks alot for all the advice!! I had some coke and she kicked me!! and now as I am writing this she wont sit still! lol
You worry about your kids from the moment you know they are inside you, and it doesn't get any easier when they are born. You worry about everything no matter what age they are.

Thanks alot, and its great all these hubbys are getting to feel their babies kicking as well!! its an amazing moment!!


----------



## MamaBird

YAY Louise!!!! Isn't it a great feeling! To see their eyes open wide and their face light up when they feel their LO!!!! I love it!!

xo


----------



## Mrs_N

aw thats so lovely that everyone is getting proper kicks & hubbys feeling movements too!
we are a bit behind - still getting plenty of little wriggles but no great thumps yet. 
wow I can't believe some of you girls are 23 weeks, thats mad! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Asher

my new bump pic girlies :) (sorry if its big!)
https://i436.photobucket.com/albums/qq81/CSirl/newbumpcollage.jpg

i feel soo prepared for the baby! too prepared! i have hardly anything left to get :( we are moving so we did need to buy everything before we move. im getting so so excited, looking at all his clothes!!


----------



## Boony

Well i went to pick up a tumble dryer yesterday and whilst i was out i got a phone call from my sister giving me some bad news. My Auntie who is really more like my Nana had been rushed into hospital and they thought she had bleeding in the stomach and thought it was a embolism (sp?) they took her for a scan and told my cousin (her daughter) that she might well die whilst on her way down to the scan because of the bleeding so my cousin was obviously in a right state.

So me my mum and sister were preparing to go to Nottingham to say our goodbyes. I managed to get my tumble dryer get home got a quick takeaway was just about to have a quick bath when we realised we had no hot water! Typical eh? Anyway just then my phone rang and it was my mum ringing with more news, the scan had shown that it wasnt as serious as they thought and she has gastro-enteritus (sp?) but she was very dehydrated so they wanted to keep her in overnight so we decided not to go to nottingham and wait for more news this morning. 

My mum rang this morning to say that they think she has torn something from being sick so much and they were taking her for a endoscopy to see what it was and now i'm just waiting for more news.

I think the doctors are horrible for scaring my poor cousin like that! I know they have to prepare for the worst but come on? shes the only family she has! So hopefully my auntie is going to be ok! 

On a positive my little boy has been alot more active the last few days and seems to like waking mummy early morning just to get comfy on my bladder lol


----------



## Sarahkka

LittleAurora said:


> hi girls thanks alot for all the advice!! I had some coke and she kicked me!! and now as I am writing this she wont sit still! lol
> *You worry about your kids from the moment you know they are inside you, and it doesn't get any easier when they are born. You worry about everything no matter what age they are.
> *
> Thanks alot, and its great all these hubbys are getting to feel their babies kicking as well!! its an amazing moment!!

Amen, sister!
At least when they're inside you, you know where they are!
I keep wondering how I'm going to deal with the teenage boy years..... Oy!

Glad baby woke up and had a wiggle. :)
I was told at my scan that I have an anterior placenta (again), so I'm pretty relaxed about feeling kicks or not. I have the Simon pregnancy to compare to, though and that does really help to reassure.


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

Hope kicked me loads last night and I felt her, was so amazing!!! She has been so active today!!!

Had a lush Mac D's for brekkie then a walk at the beach with the pooch!! Now sat here relaxing!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Love the bump pics Mummy2Asher :D

And becs. Mmmmmm Mcdonalds sounds good and I've only just eaten a sunday roast lol!
I'm always hungry lately.


Also! full bladder and a wriggly baby = oooow


----------



## becs0375

Its painful when I need a wee at night and she is wriggling!!!!!


----------



## Patience

Found out on friday that i'm expecting a boy :thumbup:

Also have an anterior placenta so have to go back for another scan at 32weeks!


----------



## apaton

hi ladies how are we all ?? anyone got any appointments at hospital tomorrow? ive got 1 for my anti d jag and bloods but didnt think it would be opened any 1 know ? xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovely bump Mummy2Asher! That's pretty impressive x

Patience, yey to your little boy!! Is your uterus low lying hence the 32 week scan as that's what they said to me? I think Anterior just means it is attached to the front wall of your uterus but I could be wrong (mine's anterior as well). x

Boony, I hope your Auntie is ok. Your poor cousin, she must be a nervous wreck! x


----------



## Patience

ooh I don't know she put some abbreviations next to anterior on report so maybe it is? she didn't say it though :wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oohh it's all so confusing! Any hoo.. we both get to have another scan at 32 weeks! Whoo hoo! x


----------



## Patience

that's it :D got to have another in 2 weeks as well as he was all curled up and sonographer couldn't measure the spine!! tried having a coffee, emptying my bladder and going for a walk but just made him lie in a more awkward position, naughty boy! x


----------



## becs0375

Well done on the blue bump Patience xx


----------



## becs0375

Eeeeee I am so excited!!! My parents are buying our pram!!! We are going for the m&p sola with carrycot!!!! So with the 10% off works out to £315, which I think is good!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

cool! thats really nice of them :) xx


----------



## x-amy-x

what colour did you pic? xx


----------



## becs0375

Think we are gonna get black then get the coloured liners for it!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Patience, congrats on the blue bump, he just wants you to see him again! An attention seeker?!

Becs, It is lovely to hear you talk about Hope, it is a lovely name, we call our baby by his/her name but only in private! 
We took forever to decide on Sophie for our dd, but this time round we had a boy and girl name already! Sophie we agreed on while I was in labour! We had Hannah, and Grace, then during labour dh said what about Sophie, so I said ok between Sophie and Grace then, wait til we see her, then one look and we both said, 'Sophie' together!

Little A, glad you got some kicks! xx

I have a anterior placenta, but the second scan I had i heard the chap say 'low' so i must check my notes, and query it if it is low, they never said it b4 so that is why i will check the scan report.

Done some serious clearing today, I am so nesting!!!
The wardrobe is like a fitted double one, and my dh had it packed to the gills with clothes he has grown out of (ha ha by 2 or 3 stone, but we wont talk about it!) anyway it meant i couldn't get anything in there, and the bedroom looked like a walk in wardrobe!
I bought some stuff for the room, lampshade, duvet and cushions, picture, mirror and have spent the day clearing it, have 4 bags of mens clothes for charity shop, some stuff i kept to ebay as its new or billabong or something nice, he buys lots of nice clothes and never wears them! Then threw away loads and couldn't believe how much stuff came out of the wardrobe!!
Anyway another room done, the moses basket and stand will fit in next to my bed now.

Baby been quite but i have been busy so just sitting down and getting some good kicks.

Time to go and check my notes, and look for a flat tv for the bedroom, get rid of the old huge box we have in there, can't afford it but will see if i can find a bank holiday bargain!

Next week is sort out baby stuff, washed all the car seat interior b4 it went away but think i should do it all again.

Hope every one has had a great day,

:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

aw but the purple is sooo nice!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

becs0375 said:


> Think we are gonna get black then get the coloured liners for it!!

Did they let you order the black becs ? I want the black one aswell but was told it doesnt come out until August so I couldn't buy it now and would have to wait. I do like the fuschia one but Im not really a pink person !! Its gorgeous to manouvere though isnt it !?


----------



## Patience

I've ordered the m&p sola too!! did it yesterday! I'm having grass :D


----------



## Blob

I'm feeling the cleaning thing also had massive melt down and sat and cried that the house is so messy :dohh:


----------



## x-amy-x

aw what are you like, hormonal preggers woman!

my house is upside down being decorated, i spend ages tidyin up and cleaning then out comes the paint and its back to messy within minutes lol


----------



## limpetsmum

Hellooooooo ladies (waves) 
How is everyone? I got back off holiday a few hours ago & i'm just sorting out all the amazing baby stuff my parents bought us :cloud9:. I'm not even going to attempt to catch up on over 50 pages of chat......have i missed anything amazing? I bet loads of you have had scans eh! I had mine 2 days before my holiday (can't remember if i posted :dohh:) but all went brilliantly well, baby is fine but i'll be having another scan at 28 weeks as my placenta is low & they also want to re-check bubba's heart is all ok. 
Whilst we were on holiday Andy felt Tufty kick which was sooooo special! & he seems to be kicking non stop ever since heehee :happydance:
My parents bought our travel system (with tons of extras) which i am deeply in love with! I feel like a little girl again & want to find a dolly to put in it & stroll up & down the garden path haha. They also bought us what seems like the worlds largest moses basket & stand (complete with winnie the pooh bedding & canopy for that 'visitor cute factor' lol) plus cot bedding, clothes, towels etc etc etc. I need to stop shopping now, that or move to a bigger house lol.
Well, i'm just going to sort a space for everything now :wacko: Hope everyone is ok out there & growing nicely xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Welcome back! Hope you had a nice relaxing time! 

I wouldn't try to catch up, too much chatting! I think we've all updated our sigs with pinks/blues etc!


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks hun, we had a lovely relaxing time - in the middle of the highlands with no internet, no mobile phone signal, deer, lambs, calves, ducks, seals and all sorts of wildlife just roaming around freely........it was bliss!!! 
i'm still a yellow & deternimed to stay that way :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

sounds lovely and relaxing!


----------



## LittleAurora

Its only 1 week 3 days untill we go see metallica!! Im so excited!! and only 2 weeks untill the NW200!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome back limpetsmum! Glad you had a nice time. 

I've been nesting too.. just done the ironing. It was the first time in about a year! lol. It's like going shopping although I can't fit in to a lot of it at the moment. x


----------



## limpetsmum

Ooooh littleA how exciting! Hope your OH will protect your bump from all the moshers lol


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome home Limpetsmum !
Congratulations on everyones scan results / Movement

Unfortunatly I haven't managed to be on here the past week properly as have been continously feeling sick and dizzy, Had to take 2 days off work and managed to cry at the tills at Tesco because I felt so bad.... got checked out by the MW... she told me possible water infection and to start eating little and often ohh and drink lemonade and eat ready salted crisps... surprisingly I feel more normal again... Still waiting for my first movements.... 7 days till my scan and counting

Went to friends baby shower today, shes due in 2 weeks. It was a lovely day to celebrate with her, we even got to play some baby games... 

Hope everyones having a good long weekend xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Mmmmm ready salted crisps.......not a fan but now you come to mention them!!!
Glad your feeling a little better, has she given you some antibiotics? You should feel back to normal in a day or two :hugs:


----------



## Blob

The only time i will iron is the teeeny baby clothes when i put them away and then never again :rofl:


----------



## babythinkpink

Becs, that is a great price for your pram, my 3 in 1 is red, I so nearly got pink when i had my dd, but now red seems to be the classic choice and still wil be fine this time round. Black is another classic colour!

Limpetsmum, welcome back, glad you had such a relaxing and lovely time!

Blob, I will be ironing all the baby stuff, I know from b4 i prepare it and brood over how lovely it is and put it over my bump getting all exited about there actually being a baby in it!
I rarely iron too, I keep meaning to do it, so the pile is not a mountain, but usually it is a mountain b4 i do it! 

Jellycat, hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

Time to go, want to look at more house stuff!!

:hugs: xx


----------



## limpetsmum

lol Blob. I think i will iron them when i first wash them (which i plan to be when i start my maternity leave) then i'll probably never bother again :dohh: although i will probably do the sheets as i have ironed sheet OCD for my own bed!!!
Sitting here sorting Tufty's bits & bobs out & he's kicking away as if to say 'that's mine Mum......that too...and those' :cloud9:


----------



## Sarahkka

Blergh!
I need another day to this weekend!!
I have so many more things I want to get done around the house and I would like a little more time to relax with my family. I really want a 4-day work week! :)
I am on load number three of laundry and I desperately need to mop the floors, but I'm also quite tired and really just want to sit down for a bit!
I hate it when my nesting frenzy is not accompanied by the necessary energy! :)


----------



## limpetsmum

Are you not off for the Bank holiday tomorrow hun? I think we should all work weekends and get the weekdays off :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

Unfortunatly...there isn't any kind of holiday for us tomorrow here in Canada. :-( I was looking at my calendar a few weeks back and it has all the UK holidays on it...UK has a lot of Bank holidays. What is this holiday anyway?
I wish we had bank holiday here in Canada!!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Me too!
We get the May long weekend off for Victoria Day, but that feels so far away. :(
Okay, keep your fingers crossed for me girls - I am hoping that I just found a killer bargain on the nursery furniture I need for BabyBoy#2. I just found it secondhand on kijiji and it looks like it's in mint condition. It would easily save me half what I would pay new.
I'm just waiting to hear if it's still available...
Oh the thrill of the bargain hunt! :)


----------



## babythinkpink

We do have lots of bank holidays! They are for all sorts of different things, I think the queen can make bank holidays if something special happens, but most of them are for 'saint' days and celebrations of old! 

I have endless amounts of washing, the second load is on, there is a mountain of darks on my kitchen floor and a mountain of light colours both about 3 loads each, but the sun is out so i do stand half a chance of getting some of it done!
Then i went upstairs to find the washing basket full!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!!:wacko:

So i have one tidy clean lovely room, and the rest of the house is a tip and a laundry! 
We have our weekly food shop to do today too, oh the joys of housework! :dohh:

Ok so i have a dilema!!!
I would like to get a baby swing, I have never had one, and my last dd loved the motion of her car seat being swung, and she was very hard to settle but that always worked.
Anyway! I have seen one I really, really like and it does lights and sounds and looks amazing although i don't think the seat is adjustable so i feel the use would be til baby starts pulling up which in one of my babies was 4 months! It is my no 1 choice and is £120, the no2 choice is £80 and does not do so much but does have an adjustable seat so i could sit baby up more as they grow, making the useage a bit longer!
Or do I wait, and keep looking for the 'perfect' one!!:shrug:
My only thing is because i have the pram and car seat I have no major expenses, so i could get one nice item, but then i don't want to waste money for nothing! Baby may not even like to swing!!:shrug:
What would everyone do??

Time to go, more washing to sort, dh has just come down stairs seen it all and gone back upstairs! Can't say i blame him!

Have a great day everyone, those on a bank holiday have fun, those not, try not to worry too much all i am doing id housework!!:hugs:xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Morning ladies!

I've got my scan tomorrow - at last! Woo hoo I can't wait :happydance: I'm mostly feeling excited but a little bit nervous too. I really hope everything is ok. The baby was really lazy at the last scan and kept hiding. I'm going to drink some coke before I go into this one in the hope that the sugar might make the baby co-operate a little more this time. 

I went to Mothercare yesterday and bought my crib mattress and one of those sangenic nappy disposal systems as it was half price £9.99 and £9.99 for 3 cartridges. I decided that with my Basset Hounds big nosey nose to contend with it would be better than risking him dragging nappies out of the bin. I had to buy yet another bra as the two I bought a couple of months ago that had plenty of room are now too small. Luckily I found the same one I already have (that I have knickers that match) in the sale for £5 so I bought that. 

I keep reading about all the nesting that is going on and can totally relate - I had my DH busy doing things last weekend to make room for our crib but now the idiot has broken his leg he can't do the next lot of things that need finishing. Grrr!. Next job is to put my lovely pine Tall Boy on Gumtree and Netmums and see if I can sell it. 

Hope everyone is having a nice bank holiday?

x

p.s welcome back Limpetsmum


----------



## Choc1985

Hi every1 not been on 4ages been really busy with Uni wor
it's all done now though.

I'm feelin very good and the sun makes me feel so much
brighter

what's every 1been up 2 have I missed much x x


----------



## Pinky1974

Hi everyone,

sorry for not posting often. I've had some problems with this website. The page kept going back to the first one which was frustrating but it seems to be okay today.

My OH has felt baby kick for the first time. I was really surprised as I'm only 19 weeks but it was really nice.

We are quite busy with preparing for Maisie's communion and lots of hospital appointments for the other two (they have hypermobility syndrom). Because of this I seem to forget sometimes I'm expecting. Well I would if I wouldn't feel so sick.

Do you have cravings? I LOVE tomatoes, which is really strange for me and I can't eat any fruit.

Good luck for anyone with scans this week.

And congratulations to the lovely scan pictures, tummy pictures and outings.

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies 

Hope you UK girls are enjoying your bank holiday Monday and all you non UK girls are enjoying your normal monday! Just popped on to say hi and put up my 23 week bump pics. Not the most attractive pics ever but hey ho! I think it's got a bit bigger since my last pic at 21 weeks (yellow top), what do you think?

xx
 



Attached Files:







emma bump.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3









emma bump 1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsJ08

Great bump Emzy and yes it's definitely bigger and more pronounced now x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Definately bigger! Looking lovely! x


----------



## MrsJ08

I thought I'd post a bump update too as I seem to be growing at a rate of knots.

Here is my 19 week pic
https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/bump1.jpg

and here is my 21 week pic
https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/bump21wks.jpg

Sorry it's so big - I don't know how to re-size when posting from photobucket x


----------



## Elphaba

Your bump is looking great, MrsJ08! Mins is still tiny. I went and tried some maternity clothes on today in JoJo Maman Bebe and everything just looked ridiculous as my bump is so small. Ho hum.


----------



## MrsJ08

It will come babe. I wish mine would slow down as I can't afford to keep buying new clothes. I think I'm growing a baby elephant! I think what makes mine look bigger is that it's all out the front. I don't look pregnant from the front or back, only from the side! X


----------



## babythinkpink

Great bumps!
I am enjoying going from 'who ate all the pies' to 'pregnant' I can defo see i am preggers now and i love my bump!

Someone mentioned a nappy disposal unit, I had one and will be dusting it off again, they are fab, they really do contain all the smells and like you say about dogs dragging nappies out the bin, my dd may decide to try that so she can't with then sealed away.
They do take quite a few days worth, and until i had one i always thought they were a daft idea, but i would put them at the top of my must have luxury items! :thumbup:
Looked at a few baby things today, but I have to look equally at pink and blue stuff just in i am spotted out buying for baby! As soon as people know you know but want to keep it to yourself all they do is ask! 
I still haven't found anything i really like :shrug:

Not stopped today, shopping, cleaning, washing, and moving the kids along to clean up their rooms, must say dh has not got off his lazy backside all day, he has a bad back but could do some things to help, even if it is watch the kids while i do the housework so they don't trash the rooms i am not cleaning!
This nesting thing is madness, i bought polish impregnated dusters, toilet wipes, rim blocks, floor wipes, bathroom cleaner, and I am wanting to go clean the bathroom, but i decide to sit down for 5 mins as i am tired out already, i should be pacing myself but i want all the house cleaned! 
Washing machine still going, has been all day:wacko:

Time to go, hope everyone having a great day :hugs:xx


----------



## Choc1985

Omg I'm so exited I just felt the baby kick the palm of my hand
oh came and she stopped he moved his hand and she 
started agen lol was very funny needless 2say he wasn't ammused lol x

cheered me up 4the day lol


----------



## Dolly.

Choc1985 said:


> Omg I'm so exited I just felt the baby kick the palm of my hand
> oh came and she stopped he moved his hand and she
> started agen lol was very funny needless 2say he wasn't ammused lol x
> 
> cheered me up 4the day lol

heehee this always happens with us too! :haha:
I think they do it on purpose just to annoy Daddy


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks girls! And MrsJ08 your bump looks fab!! xx


----------



## Carley22

2 HOURS TO CATCH UP!!!!! you lot chat!!!!!!!!!

where to start, OH felt the baby for the first time last night was such a lovely moment, i nearly cried then remembered he'd never let me live it down if i did!!! 

My parents have said they'll buy us our travel system which is wonderful news as we were thiking about the quinny buzz (not the cheapest one around) whoops.... 

BAby show - we were meanto be going on the friday but OH's mum has had some bad news and has rto go to a funeral, i was gutted when i found out but my oh being the darlin he is just bought tickets for saturday as well and booked a hotel for friday night so now we are doing both days i can meet ALL of you YEY!!!

ive had a lovely weekend not done much apart from about 7 loads of washing and now have a bedroom full of clean clothes that need sorting out and putting away (great!!) might get that done during the week lol...


----------



## becs0375

Lovely bumps Emzy and Mrs J!!!!!

My parents bought our pushchair today!! Went for M&P Sola in orchid!!! Its lush to push and so easy to change between the carrycot and chair!!!!! Mum also bought me a cute changing mat from M&P!! Its gorgeous!!!!! Bought some little clothes from Next too!!!!

Its so exciting!!


----------



## Carley22

scary 1st bump pic and stoopid face........ 

20+5.............. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







03052010070.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Emzywemzy

Looking good Carley! Such a cute bump x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Such a nice bump carley!!

Where's mine! I'm still waiting for it to appear!


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0002-1.jpg

22weeks bump!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Another lovely bump!

I am definately not going to the baby show to meet you lot, it'll be depressing!!!!!! xx


----------



## LittleAurora

have you posted your bump yet??


----------



## Emzywemzy

Looking Good Little A!! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

LittleA I posted one a couple of weeks ago, it really hasn't changed much! Standing up I still don't look pregnant just podgy!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I bet you do really Louise! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Seriously I don't!! I can blow myself up a bit (if you know what I mean hehe) and if I press down on the top bit of my stomach the bottom bit sticks out more but other than that not much...

I am quite wide though, hips wise, and front to back was very narrow before and this has thickened a lot, this is the reason I'm not really showing.. I have grown a lot for me, but no bump!!


----------



## Mrs_N

aw loads of lovely bumps girls!!

10 days til our scan - wohoo! getting a bit nervous already, but really excited to see sprog again :happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm also wide Louise, big hips and bum so took me a while to look actually pregnant and not fat! x


----------



## x-amy-x

Im knackered! drove about 160 miles to go pick up my best friend so she could come stay with her mam for the week :D

just give my house a quick flick coz i dont like a mucky house! knackered now. I get weary soooo easily being pregnant!


----------



## Mrs_N

oh I also meant to say yup I totally get the whole nesting thing now. 
I want everything clean and tidy, which is not a small job in this house! It's the kind of house that never feels sparkling clean because it's 1600's and has lots of little nooks & crannies! Plus we have so much junk! I'm slowly working my way through drawer by drawer and trying to be ruthless - I want a tidy home *stamps feet* :rofl:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hmmm I'm a little envious of all you nesters!! That instinct obviously hasn't kicked in with me yet!! My husband is the one who does all the washing and tidying etc in our house... he just loves preening and rearranging and stuff like that, he'd rather I stayed out of his way while he does it!!

I'm sooooo lucky! x


----------



## LittleAurora

go on show us pic!! I bet you have grown!!


----------



## becs0375

I don't have nesting, I permanantly have OCD with cleaning etc!! I am so anal about alot of things etc!!!!!

Looking good ladies!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

I dont do nesting... i just like a clean and tidy house!


----------



## x-amy-x

becs0375 said:


> I don't have nesting, I permanantly have OCD with cleaning etc!! I am so *anal* about alot of things etc!!!!!
> 
> Looking good ladies!!!

:haha:

glad you picked that orchid colour hun!


----------



## becs0375

x-amy-x said:


> becs0375 said:
> 
> 
> I don't have nesting, I permanantly have OCD with cleaning etc!! I am so *anal* about alot of things etc!!!!!
> 
> Looking good ladies!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> glad you picked that orchid colour hun!Click to expand...

I couldn't not pick it Amy, when I saw it I fell in love!!! It just has girl written all over it!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

might have had girl written all over it but i think you'll find it also had 'amy' written all over it... theif :rofl: only kiddin its gorgeous x


----------



## becs0375

hehe!!!!!! It is lush!!!! We don't pick it up till 8th August!!


----------



## x-amy-x

aw boo... no test drive with a dolly then haha


----------



## Louise3512uk

Our pram is up and ready in our hallway! Wayne couldn't wait!! He won't let me wander round with it though, says people will stare!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Loving the bump pics! I'm knackered.. just got back from Ikea with a unit for the nursery.. getting a chinese.. mmmm... 

Good luck for the scans tomorrow! x


----------



## x-amy-x

My pram is up and ready too... but thats because my LO uses it still :lol: Cant wait til 24 weeks and i can put up the cot!


----------



## Carley22

amy im not going to be at the friday baby show till mid-day afternoon ish if thats ok!!...... will be there saturday as well for all the other people going..... who do i have to look out for....

i think we should all change our profile pics to a face picture so we know who we're looking for.....


----------



## x-amy-x

i wont be there til about lunch time either have to sign on in the morning :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_N

aw, jealous of you all going to the baby show! 
it's too far for us really, and the london one isn't until october :dohh:


----------



## becs0375

What cot/nursery sets are you all getting??I quite like the hugs and kisses range at babies r us!!


----------



## x-amy-x

im not, saving on nursery so i can do girls room when they ready to share x


----------



## Asher

Good evening ladies!! Wow that was some catch up! What a chatty bunch!

We've been busy today with it being my little one's b'day. I can't believe he is 3! We've had a little party for him this afternoon, and so lots of preparing and then cleaning up afterwards. Nightmare! He was up from half 5 and didn't go to bed til after 8! I hope he sleeps tonight!! 

Sounds like you've all had a really busy weekend! I have a little wriggler today, as busy as mummy!

I really need to get a bump pic taken. Will do soon.


----------



## Mrs_N

becs0375 said:


> What cot/nursery sets are you all getting??I quite like the hugs and kisses range at babies r us!!

we've gone for the loved & adored babies r us range for our bedding
not decided on the furniture yet


----------



## Louise3512uk

I like too many to choose!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

We've gone for the my jungle family range at mothercare. Have posted a pic before, but in case you missed it here's our cot x
 



Attached Files:







cot.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fish&Chips

Becs, I've been looking in to that tonight. My dh wants bright colours in the room and I wanted mutted. I think we're going to go more his way. He really likes the precious planet stickers from Fisherprice and I think you can get matching bedding. I think we'll start with the stickers and the build around that.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emzy, we'll probably get the rug from that range when it comes in to stock. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

The lion one? It's so cute! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi all, 

Horribly busy day, I put some stuff away in attic, I am usually tidy but i have gone so ott with it, I am in a frenzy and dh says i have opened a can of worms now starting but i think minimal is the way forward!!

Made a horrible discovery in attic, there was rats in the garden a few months back, so dh put poison everywhere, boxes in the garden, and trays in the attic, one of the trays had been cleared and we hadn't even heard anything in the attic, then i moved my moses basket and ratty had been living in it, and had died next to it, so dh had to remove basket, and rat and tomorrow is getting rid of more stuff that was nearby, which happened to be baby stuff. I was going to sell or use the baby stuff, but now a walker, moses basket, and door bouncer has to be thrown so I can't sell or use:nope:
We agreed that the pram and car seat were well enough away and packed up well enough to still use, and my baby carrier also. Was going to be stripping it all down to wash anyway, but it still feels horrible, if rat had nested elsewhere i probably wouldn't have even know it was in the attic!

There are some lovely things being bought, think mine will all be baby colour themed so can't show anything! 

Time to look for things online, enjoy sitting here and seeing so much stuff, its so easy!

Night night all, back tomorrow to see how everyone is, very quiet baby last few days but then i have been busy so probably been rocking baby to sleep all day, perhaps they will wake up now, hope so!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!

Well we haven't put the nursery together yet, but we have most of our items. Here is the link to our crib (cot).

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3711242

And this is the bedding set we purchased.

https://www.geenny.com/boutique-baby-girl-artist-13pcs-crib-bedding-set.html

The change table hasn't come in yet and we've bought the paint which is called Mocha Cream but we haven't painted yet. Can't wait to see the finished product!!!

xo


----------



## babythinkpink

Mamabird, that will look lovely xx

Well just did it, decided to internet order my stuff, agreed with dh we were not up for trudging round shops with dd in tow, screaming, and the nearest babies r us where i had seen what i liked was miles away, and at least a day out!

So I just got Moses basket, with rocking stand, (I already have a static one should i need it) matching stuff to the basket was a change mat with play arch, a change mat liner, room thermometer, bedding set for moses basket, a baby swing, (found the perfect one!) and a cuddle wrap that can be used in the car seat. 
Very pleased with my lot, and realised i have just cleared loads of space which will now have baby stuff sitting in it!
But I thought what if i can't find what i want closer to the time, or its all been discontinued, so got it now and its done!
Still have clothes to get so can do plenty of 'real' shopping for that!

Time for bed really now! Just all 'shopped up' and had fun, while i was being kicked, so someone approves!:thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening girls!
Well, we scored a great deal on a crib and dresser for baby #2. :happydance:
I'm very pleased. We got some very nice bedding included, so that saves a whole other wad of cash and frees up lots of money in the budget for all the other things that are sure to come up.
I love buying secondhand! Call me cheap, frugal, what have you - but I love saving that kind of cash! I had originally budgeted $700-800 for all of the furniture, mattress and bedding brand new, and I just got all of it for $250. That's a lot of money saved that I can now apply to the car seat and high chair and some lovely baby boy things.
I'm ridiculous - a bit like a cave woman home from her successful kill! :)
And even better: I can now start sorting and putting away things for new baby. That will satisfy my ferocious nesting urges somewhat! :)

Beautiful bump pics, everyone!


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!!!

Its so exciting buying all the bits and bobs!!! 

I have a fun packed morning of cleaning!!! What fun!!! I find putting some good music on and getting on with it best!!

Hope was wriggling around loads last night and even Ian felt her move, thought he was gonna crush her, he was so pleased!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Awww how lovely Becs, it's great isn't it?!

I can't believe you actually have anything in your house left that needs cleaning! I'm going to struggle to keep doing mine now hehe cos Wayne is away at Thetford playing army so he's not here to do it!! x


----------



## becs0375

Haha, Ian is away there next week!! Can't wait, a clean house all round!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Wayne isn't enjoying it, he said it's rubbish as there isn't even a naafi to buy food.... so they went for chinese last night after doing a pub quiz... not very lifelike to being away in afghan is it!!! hehe


----------



## becs0375

No its not!!!! Maybe they should be left with no food and water and told to fend for themselves!! That was Ian's Afghan tour last year!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Exactly! Mind you, I've tried some of the rations and they are pretty minging!


----------



## Blob

Babythinkpink :sick: Thats horrible i feel like that even if i find things 'near' baby things it just freaks me out too much.

Its so much fun buying baby things :yipee: But i cant put anything in the room until July but still fun :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

All this talk of nurseries makes me wish my little man had one...when we sell the flat we will, but I don't think that will happen before he is here though! :-( 
I have blue and white cot bedding with an aeroplane on it, and I bought a matching mobile...can't wait until August when I can put it up!!

I am trying to find the enthusiasm to revise for my finals which start monday, but as yet I haven't even opened my books....I am sooo bad!

Here's wishing everyone a good day.
I'm 23 weeks today...7 days until viability. xx


----------



## MrsJ08

It's scan day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am a mixture of excited and nervous at the moment. I've got to go and pick DH from work at 12.30 and our scan is at 1.30. I won't be able to update you with pics until this evening though as DH has a hospital appointment straight after mine. If he is late going in I will try and do a quick post from the waiting room to let you know how it went. Wish me luck x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Good luck for your scan!! Are you finding out?


----------



## Mrs_N

enjoy your scan mrsJ08!

woo, 19 weeks today finally, one day I'll feel like I'm catching you up haha!


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies!
We are planning to stay yellow, will have to see how my resolve is when I'm in the room!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hope your scan goes well hun ! x


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies! 

Not been on for a few days - loving all the chat about nurseries! I went to Mothercare over the weekend and got all of my bedding etc. We have decided on the 'Please Look After Me' range as we have a rabbit and a dog, so it looks like my DD is the bear, holding Tilly and Bob. :) I have gone a little overboard though - but it was 30% off that range at the weekend. I've got matching baby bath, mobile, rug, border, cot tidy, cot toy etc etc. It's gonna look FAB! Went to B&Q for the paint yesterday too - it's just a biscuit type colour but should match border well. 

Now I'm looking for a cot, wardrobe and drawers, but most of the bundles are about £500!!! I can't afford that!!! I've decided that i'm DEFINITELY having the matching Moses basket, and that's £50. So the furniture might have to be second hand, with a new mattress. Ebay it is! 

I must admit though, I had a mini crisis in Mothercare. I got all upset about not knowing the difference between flat sheets, quilts, coverlets etc, and not knowing what a baby needs. I think it's because I've already had DD, I expect myself to know all about it etc. But the truth is I can't remember! So I got upset and felt like I was going to be a rubbish mum to a new baby... All because i didn't know the difference between a quilt and coverlet! A big part of it is because I didn't bond with DD when she was born - I had post-natal and wouldn't even walk down the street with her. So this time, I'm determined to get it right and be a proud mummy. Only problem is that whenever I'm not perfect or know the answers I get myself into a state! 

Everyone looks AMAZING on ur pics - we're all coming on so nicely aren't we? :) I'm gonna have to get around to posting a recent bump pic - I haven't posted one yet.

Good luck with ur scan Mrs J!!!! 

Oooo one final thing - I've booked to go to London for 2days in June - I'll be about 29 weeks. We're going to see Macbeth at the Globe, and to the Natural History Museum. Do you ladies think it'll be ok? I've decided to sell my Green day tickets which are about the same time, but I thought that a play would be ok? I'm not standing at that either - I've got seats and I'm gonna get a cushion :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Blob, It did freak me out for a bit, but i have chilled a bit now i have ordered all new!!:winkwink:
I will be throughly cleaning the pram, even though it was in a box in the other side of the attic, same with the car seat, that is all i will be using, and a baby carrier that was vacum sealed!

MrsJ08, good luck for today, will you stay team yellow?? Its very difficult! :hugs:

Teeny, we don't have a nursery, just a room big enough for baby to be with us, then when s/he is big enough they will be sharing so they go straight into a boys or girls room rather than their own 'nursery'
I am using matching moses basket to little things like change mat etc, just to tie it in, I am trying not to get carried away!
I always remember a funny scene from a comedy thing once, a husband walks into a room and all he can see is this flower pattern, everything had been decorated in this and you couldn't see a thing! The wife was sitting on the sofa made in this fabric, in a dress of the same, and a hat and til she moved he couldn't see her!! Loads of matching stuff, like when you get wallpaper, fabric and EVERYTHING in the same pattern always makes me think of that clip! 
Good luck with the revision, I know how difficult it is:wacko:

opticalillus5, 
I am on baby no5 and i forget what they need, you move on so fast when they are born, my dd is 2 and i am well out of newborn stage! 
I did buy a moses basket bedding set because it matched and was half price with the basket, but i know I won't be using it all for long, I just wanted it to look nice!
Your planned trip sounds great x:hugs:


Well was just popping in, children all off school today, it is very quiet, they are all in bed still, poor babies, its just me and dd watching cbeebies!

Keep looking at the stuff i have bought, sooooooo exited!! I really want to get the pram sorted out, just in case i missed something up there, may have to get it out to clean and freshen, and the car seat, when I am done with the huge pile of washing still in the kitchen, I am about half way through!:thumbup:

:hugs: xx


----------



## Carley22

optical - im doing the please look after me range too its adorable!!! 

21 weeks today woohoo!!! 

baby has been a right little fidget today... i love it...


----------



## becs0375

Thats all the housework done!!!

Good luck with the scans today!!!

Hope will share our room for a while as we move 4 weeks after her due date!! Fingers crossed she is on time haha!!! So going to use the carrycot from the pram until we move and sort the nursery out!! We have a 3 bed now but its not worth the hassle to put the cot etc up just for a few days!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy 23 weeks Teeny! Not long til V day!

MrsJ08, good luck with the scan woohoo!

Optical, I also got extremely confused in mothercare with the coverlets/quits/sheets/blankets! And your trip sounds lovely, I think you'll be fine. 

Happy 21 weeks Carley!


xx


----------



## Mrs_N

oh I also have no idea what the diffenecer is between coverlets/blankets/quilts
I'm alkso struggling with pram/buggy/travel systems etc etc, and onesies/sleepsuits/vests
it's like another language!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Seconded!!! Or thirded or fourthded whatever.... some of the things I am reasonably sure I know what is what... but my mum helped me make a list of things I need to get for the baby, and there were cellular blankets and cot blankets and pram blankets and so many different tuypes of blankets and I don't know what is for what really! She's also knitted me 2/3 blankets and I'm not sure if they are for cot/moses basket or pram!! I don't even know if it matters!!!!

Also, my friend has an 11 week old baby girl who is gorgeous.. I see quite a lot of her (she found out she was pregnant at 26 weeks!!! The same day I had my miscarriage :() and she gave me her snowsuit to put on her before she left..... I COULDN'T DO IT!! I thought I was going to break her arm, she went all stiff and started crying! I'm worried that I'm going to be a really slow learner!


----------



## Boony

I know the difference between most things but only because my son isnt 2 yet so its still fresh in my mind but when i was shopping for my son it was a nightmare but i managed to do things my own way. I never had cellular blankets with my son but he was a summer baby anyway. I never bought a quilt (they cant be used until 1 year). You'll find your own way of doing things and if its not the same as everybody else so what? as long as you and your baby are happy thats all that matters.


----------



## Carley22

oh louise you'll get the hang of it hunny... im terrified of not being able to do it too... or baby not liking me (only because most of my cats prefer my OH what if the baby does too?)........ I am going to see my friend in 2 weeks she has her baby last weekend so she'll only be 3 weeks old when i see her, unfortunately they live a while away so i dont get to see her all of the time :-( but im scared she'll get me to change nappy/clothes and i'll get grossed out or not be able to do it, or even worse baby hates me and starts crying..... 

Oh these hormones......

i have to keep telling myself EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE - we will all get through this!!


----------



## LittleAurora

amy that parcel arrived today! Thanks its perfect!! I love it!!


----------



## Carley22

LittleA - isnt amy a little storm trooper with her parcels - cant wait to pick mine up.... hehe


----------



## Louise3512uk

Awww she hasn't sent me a parcel :( hehehe


----------



## becs0375

My Muma and sister have been a godsend with what to get etc!!! My Mum just said buy what you like with regards to blankets, most will fit cot/moses basket etc!! My Mum has knitted me some gorgeous blankets, very similar to the ones that are about £40 in M&P's!!! My sister has given me loads of my nieces stuff, most of which either me or my Mum bought in the first place haha!!!!


----------



## Carley22

recycling is wonderful, my step-mums sister had her baby about 18 months ago so shes been sending stuff down bit by bit, which is a real help and my nan has knitted the most beautiful little blanket for him/her..... pure white with butterflies and little brown bows. so adorable and quite unisex.


----------



## becs0375

Its nice having things from family, seems a waste if they don't get used!! The stuff my sister has given me is mostly brand new or only been worn once or twice!!

That blanket sounds so cute Carley!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

I am not sure because all my babies have been Jan, March and April born, so September is a totally different season! 
I don't want to over wrap!
They all like different things too, some like being swaddled some hate it! It is trial and error:shrug:
I remember after 2 sons having my dd and thinking, 'what do i do with her!' I felt being a girl she was so fragile, yet she was bigger than my ds! 
I think i will just get moses basket, and bedding, as i can use the bedding/blankets in the pram too, then i will just go from there as to what i need when i need it.
I did use a sleep bag with my dd, i picked one up as a bargain and tried it and they are fab, you don't need to worry about baby not being covered at night, now all i need is an invention that puts dummy's back in when they spit them in the middle of the night!!
Is anyone thinking about dummies/pacifiers? I didn't use one til no4 who really needed all the comfort i could give, and the dummy stopped her trying to feed 24/7, my other dd who didn't have one sucks her finger and that is such a hard habit to get her to stop! It is supposed to muddle breast fed babies up if you offer one too early but mine never worried, she knew what was boob and what was not!
Don't know many people with babies, and no family, i just have my sister and she never had children, and my sil didn't either, dh and i are the soul supplier of grand children in both families! :haha:

:hugs:xx


----------



## becs0375

My sister has recommended me to get a sleepbag thingy, she says they are a godsend!! So gonna get a couple!!!


----------



## Carley22

ooo good advise ladies!! ta very much!!


----------



## Pinky1974

Hi,
it's very interesting to read all tis about covers. My babies all hated the sleeping bags. So I don't think I'll even try it this time. Mario liked being swaddled. So I think I might give the swaddle blankets from mothercare a try.

My eldest was born October 1st (nearly same due date as this pregnancy) It was REALLY cold. But September can be quite warm. So we just have to do it all by trial and error.

I have forgotten who said that they are worried about dressing a newborn. Nobody can be as bad as I was when my eldest was born. The midwife was superb in showing how to do it right. So please don't worry! Bathing is another really hard thing. But you'll get used to it. We've had one of these bath things made out of a towel thing on a wire. This held the baby in a position and you only need one hand to hold baby. The other hand is free for the flannel. ;-)

This time round we have to buy everything. I have passed all of Mario's clothes to a neighbour and she has moved since :-(

Have a lovely day!

Bianca


----------



## becs0375

Those bath things are fab!!


----------



## Mrs_N

we have had recommendations for the bath thing too - sounds so much easier! 
also the sleeping bags - a couple of my friends love them, although we aren't going to start using them until baby is out of the moses basket & into the cot. 
re: the dummies/pacifiers/soothers I amde a thread on this a while back because I really don't like them, never have, but now I read they are in line with the SIDS guidelines so I don't know what to do :wacko:
we are the first in the close family to have a baby so we are getting everything new pretty much - I don't mind, I love shopping lol! My mum is crocheting us a couple of blankets though, and I think a couple of my friends will knit things closer to the time. 
I'm making a couple of quilts, but they are massive and really for when baby is a child haha, maybe I should start on a smaller one.


----------



## Pinky1974

Mrs_N, I don't like dummies either. None of my kids had them. They didn't use thumbs or anything. I know the new advice is to use them but I think this is silly. We get so much conflicting advice don't we. We just have to trust our feelings. As long as nobody smokes near your baby, baby isn't too warm and you don't lie him or her on her tummy you should be okay.


----------



## drea2904

My first Mason never had a dummy/pacifier, nothing against them he just never took to it at first but I have an open mind as no 2 kiddies are the same!!

Updated profile pic with my recent scan pic of my boy! Dont know how to add them to thread lol!! (EDIT Nope its not worked!!!)


----------



## drea2904

meet my boy...........:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







130.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the good wishes. Fortunately the scan went very well, everything was as it should be and the baby was measuring for the same EDD. I'm so relieved! I've got to go and have another blood test as it looks as if I may be anaemic. Baby is ok so that is all that matters. Here are some pictures of my little Jellybean

https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/BabyCloseup001.jpg

https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/BabyBelly001.jpg


----------



## SisterRose

Great pics MrsJ08!

(ohoh) and lovely pic Drea!

Just wondered, where are all you ladies feeling movements now? I'm stressing myself out! over the last 2-3 days i've had uncomfortable pressure over what I think is my bladder, constantly feel like I need to pee but when I go I don't actually need to! it's just a constant pressure feeling in the middle of my pelvic bone area, low down. I don't have a UTI. 
Also, I'm only feeling movement low down too, in my bikini line area just under my stomache I feel a lot of movement and kicks there, also kicks to my bladder! ow!
paranoid that baby has dropped too early and of pre-term labor *deep breath* lol. 
I'm awful! :haha:

(ok sorry for the stupid diagram) this is where I feel all my movement/kicks.
https://i44.tinypic.com/5vc7tl.jpg
X


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Bekklez

Try not to worry my kicks are either really low or right by my ribs - it's perfectly normal

x


----------



## Mrs_N

the majority of my kicks are low down too - I _think_ I have an anterior placenta which would explain that. 
if it doesn't feel right though and you are worried, always best to get yourself checked :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Bekklez, 
my kicks are low and movement feels like stroking my bladder and stretching, I would say mine are just slightly lower than your arrow and a bit more left! 
I have anterior placenta, but was told it shouldn't make a difference, I certainly hardly feel this baby, and kicks are very low.:hugs:

I have some footage of my dd with her dummy, will try and post it to show why we used one! I had 3 babies without using one, but then along came DD! She rolled her eyes in bliss when you put the dummy in, and we sighed with relief!!
Not sure about the sids thing, but when you watch a baby with a clear fronted dummy you can see the reasoning behind it.

My 20 week bump...

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu277/topguntt/011-1.jpg

How difficult is it getting a pic!! I must have short arms!!:haha:

Finally managed to upload a pic!!

Glad scan went well MrsJ08, some lovely pics!

Ahh now one thing i can do is bath a baby!! another good thing is just to use a small amount of water, and you don't need to bath every day anyway.
Not sure how i describe holding the baby with one hand, you just put your thumb under their arm and your fingers supporting their back. 
The little foam inserts and springy things would just make for a calmer bath not worrying about baby slipping!


Back later, going to try and find that video! xx:hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Lovely bump babythinkpink!!! Still awaiting mine!

Lovely scan photos drea and Mrs J08... some handsome young men there I see!!!

Bekklez, don't worry I'm sure it's perfectly normal! My kicks all seem to be from about 2 inches below my belly button upwards, but across the whole width.... at my scan they said I have an anterior placenta which is low, but not low lying enough for me to need another scan! Most people that I've noticed have low down kicks so I'm sure it's fine.. maybe the position baby is lying in!


----------



## Carley22

all my kicks are quite low down and no one has mentioned a low lying placenta.

For the people that chose not to use a dummy can i ask why? 

how often should babies be bathed?


----------



## Carley22

DAY FROM HELL!!!!! Gas hob left on all day surprised the house didnt explode!! then on my way to mid wife appointment and the drive shaft sheared off my car so had to wait for the AA man to come and save me!!!! Could have been worse, the cats didnt die from gas inhalation as we'd popped them in the conservatory last night but im surprised i woke up this morning!!

On another front though mid wife appointment was excellent baby is fine...... house has been aired out (5 hours later) and Dave is at the cooker making my dinner nom nom nom


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Carley I was just reading your fb status!!! What a mare!!!!!

My kicks are to the side of my belly button and low down, but I feel her move all over!!


----------



## x-amy-x

glad your scan went well mrsj... pics are gorgeous!

Im just finishing off my decorating now! well hubs is doing the last of the glossin as dad took the rest of the brushes :dohh: when its dried under the radiator (quick drying) i will gas myself by spraying the radiator LOL (dont worry i wear a mask)

Cant wait to hoover and mop and put everything back where it should be once and for all!


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh Carley, what a day!
I had to be AA rescued a few weeks ago, yay for the AA!
Newborns are pretty clean really, so you can bath then every few days, you can top and tail them days in between, which is just a bowl of warm water and cotton wool, and start at top, wipe face, under chin, in little skin folds (milk can trickle behind their ears when feeding!) Then dress top of baby and do bottom end, voila one clean bubs! Its all personal choice though, and my babies have always been really dry and water been one to avoid each day til they were a bit less flakey!
My only yuck with a dummy was a worry about germs being picked up on it, but with what babies put in there mouths it is no different, I try to carry sterilised spares even now, and keep used ones on a clip so it doesn't drop to the floor.
Glad the cats are ok!!

Louise, thanks, just remember this is my 5th so not one single muscle in my tum to keep it in!!:haha:
I do put on plenty of excess weight with my bumps, I think not much is baby!

:hugs:xx


----------



## Carley22

thanks for that babythinkpink, i was just awashed with questions that i didnt know the answers to!!

AA are amazing people and car is being fixed tomorrow...... god what a day!!!

Has anyone seen that thread on stoopid things OH's have said? ... its well funny...... please add some more to it i needed a laugh today!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Carley you poor thing but I'm glad to hear nobody was hurt.

Optical, I think your trip to London will be fine at 30 weeks. I don't live far so if you're suffering you could just come over and talk babies! lol x


----------



## becs0375

I am looking at bouncers!! What are you all getting??!!


----------



## x-amy-x

GUTTED! just ran out of radiator paint! Was sooo close to getting it all finished today pfft!

Ill be using the same bouncer we had for caitlyn! Fisher price think pink bouncer :D


----------



## becs0375

I looked at them Amy, they look nice!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Caitlyn LOVED hers and its sooo cute ... cant wait to get it out of the loft again :D


----------



## Carley22

ooo i think we're going with a rocker instead of a bouncer....... might have both though!!! who knows!!! we're saving that one for the baby show...


----------



## LittleAurora

this is mine

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P170310_1542.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P170310_1556.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P170310_154202.jpg
bought form here!!>> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3761755/Trail/searchtext>BOUNCER.htm


----------



## becs0375

That looks lush Little A!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks! i love how it comes with a little cosytoes!


----------



## babythinkpink

Lovely bouncer Little A!

My first loved his, but the others always seemed to strain to get out fairly soon! So I am getting a rocker, that i can adjust to just use as a seat a bit later on, if baby wants to bounce i may get one!

Carley, you can get one that does both, has a little bar you put down at back to stop rocker bit and its a bouncer, I think anyway, i will be looking out for one now!!

Night night all, going to prod belly see if i can get a few wriggles and kicks out of bubs b4 bed time!

:hugs:xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Carley, rock or fixed base, page 89 of catalogue, which is fun to look through! xx

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/info/trubw_babiesrusss_catalogue.jsf?shop=BabiesRUs


----------



## Emzywemzy

This is our bouncer from Babies r us

xx
 



Attached Files:







bouncer.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MamaBird

Bekklez: I'm having the same paranoia right now! Gosh aren't we bad!?? lol! I feel kicks pretty much everywhere...but the last couple of days have been down low and a lot of kicks to the bladder. Also, I have been getting sharp pains in what seems like my pubic bone?? Especially when I get up and walk around. Not sure is this is my muscles stretching and pelvis loosening up?? It's really got me paranoid though. What do you ladies think??


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Even more cute bump pics!

:hugs: to all those worrying about movements. We'll have to pull these posts up when we're further along and feel like we're being hammered from the inside out! :)
That's one of the nicest things about being a second-time mum - there are all sorts of parts to both the pregnancy and that first year that I'm going to really relax and enjoy this time around because I know how fast each stage seems to melt away. I'm pretty sure that this is going to be my last pregnancy, so I'm trying to really appreciate every little thing.

Poor little Simon woke up with a head cold two days ago and is an absolute fountain of snot. It is as disgusting as it sounds. :sick: And now I am feeling that slightly congested feeling starting. Nooooooooo!!!!! I hate getting colds while pregnant! :hissy:


----------



## Laura617

Well finally had my scan today and we are on team................ YELLOW! oh that's right we aren't finding out lol just wanted to join all the announcing that everyone else is doing.

Everything looks great, The baby is measuring a week ahead but doctor isn't too fussed about that. It was being a stubborn little booger though, doc was trying to get a pic of face and it refused to get into a good position, every time he found the face is would turn over. He listened to the heartbeat and it just kept kicking him lol so its feisty.


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Awww i want to announce also boooooo!!

Awww i love the bouncers..im getting one and i have a swing from last time :) I love the swings but annoying to move around.


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Laura - glad your scan went well :hugs:

This is my bouncer/rocker, it was 4 months old and I managed to get it for £25 :
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-wave-rocking-cradle-millie-boris/460245300/type-i/

I had a rough night, much the same as everyone else my little monster was kicking me really low down and laying on my bladder. I kept waking up and it made me feel really sick. I was up at 2am eating a ginger biscuit to try and ease the nausea. Perhaps baby was getting me back for being poked and prodded during the scan yesterday.

x


----------



## becs0375

Morning all xxx

I slept awkward last night and now my back is stiff!!! Think I also did a bit too much lifting yesterday!! That will teach me!!! I feel perfectly well but must remember I have a little person inside me!!!! And it felt like Hope was having a party in me last night, bless her!!

Just off out in a bit, need to get some bits from town and then going to have a look at a nursery with my sister for my niece!!

Have a nice day ladies x


----------



## Mrs_N

LittleA i love that bouncer, it's fab! 

yay for team yellow laura! 

becs make sure you have a restful day today, as much as you can anyway!


----------



## Carley22

congrats to the scan news from yesterday and wel done Laura on staying team yellow i know how hard it is!! 

Babythinkpink thanks for that i'm going to keep my eye out for one now hehehe!! 

My baby is sooo active during the day s/he hardly moves at night, but right know its going crazy having a little jelly bean party!!!


----------



## TeresaG

Morning everyone

I hope you are all Ok. I didn't sleep very well last night and think I might have to invest in one of those wedge pillows or something to help me get a bit more comfortable. The neighbours dog barking didn't help though. 

We haven't bought a single thing yet but we were discussing it last night and think that we ought to start looking and deciding on what we want. We did do and look at a few prams at the weekend but that is as far as we have got so far.


----------



## Carley22

i think most people have either bought everything now or nothing.... i think we have nearly everything just some decorating to do.... :-(


----------



## Mrs_N

we've started buying bits & pieces and are hoping to get our pram and car seat ordered within the next few weeks. It scares me a bit how fast the days disappear, and I'm worried baby will arrive & we'll have nothing! Some things seem to take a while to come in, and by the time you've had a good look, tested things out, decided, orderd, waited for stock etc a good few weeks can go by! My cousin's baby arrived 6 weeks early & they literally had nothing. 
Mind you, I'm one of these who likes to be organised way in advance haha! 

I ordered some bibs the other day and they arrived this morning - they are gorgeous, my friend recommended this website to me and they are really really soft :thumbup: Just thought I'd share :)
https://www.bandana-bibs.co.uk/


----------



## Pinky1974

I haven't bought anything as yet either. I'm going to start after the 20 week scan next week though. I can't wait.


----------



## babythinkpink

Well I had nothing til the other day, then went mad! 

Lots to catch up on!

My morning sickness is back, we went to the park yesterday and i just wanted to get home, and as soon as i did i was sick.
Then again this morning and when i was driving in the car...Yucky!

Laura, congrats! x

Carley, that is good news that your baby has a good body clock already! My dd kept her active times when she was born, which was all night! x

MrsJ08, Bargain rocker/bouncer, its lovely x

Blob, I have chosen a swing that folds so i hope i can move it fairly easily. Do they eat batteries? I would imagine they do, I only found 1 mains powered and it was £120! 

Becs, have a lovely day with your sister!

Time to go and check my facebook games!! Then i think back to bed, feeling really crappy :sick:

Back later, hopefully feeling better!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Carley22

Babythinkpink - hopefully you are right and it's the body clock otherwise it's just me sleeping through anything again!!! 

Also, would it not frak you out having baby in something thats attached to the mains?


----------



## becs0375

Hello!!!

Well just made some yummy chocolate cheesecake brownies that smell divine, just done the veg for my lasagne for tonights tea!!! I am a domestic goddess lol!!!

I really think I need to get a maternity pillow thingy, been contemplating one for ages!! Might just get one and see if it helps my back lol!!!


----------



## Carley22

oo becs the mat pillows (long 5ft ones) are only £15 on ebay new and you choose the cover colour.... 

i dont think they are branded as mat pillows but are the same as the £45 ones everywhere else as far as i can see.......


----------



## becs0375

They are the ones I keep looking at Carley!! Got nothing to lose so gonna order one!!!!


----------



## Carley22

i am waiting delivery for mine!!! cant bloomin wait..... going to be soooo comfy!!!


----------



## becs0375

There are quite a few ladies on here that have them and say they are fab!!


----------



## becs0375

UPDATE!! I have just bought the 5ft one!!!!


----------



## Carley22

WELL DONE YOU!!!! - now just the wait for delivery, hopefully it wont be like our 2ww all over again!!!


----------



## mixedmama

Hey girls, I haven't been keeping up with this thread since it moves sooo quickly!

Maternity pillows are lifesavers!! OH bought me one a few days ago (only £7 from rosebys) and it's made sleeping sooo much easier. Love it. xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi all, hope your all well & having a good week so far?



> Our pram is up and ready in our hallway! Wayne couldn't wait!! He won't let me wander round with it though, says people will stare!

 I have been tempted to stroll up & down my garden path with mine heehee. We don't have a hallway so it's all folded up in a heap in the livingroom, might have a play & take photo's in a little while heehee



> Omg I'm so exited I just felt the baby kick the palm of my hand
> oh came and she stopped he moved his hand and she
> started agen lol was very funny needless 2say he wasn't ammused lol x
> cheered me up 4the day lol

 i have to opposite problem, if i try to feel for an outward kick Tufty stops immediately......almost like he's been sussed that his Mummy knows he's in there :haha: but when DH puts his hand anywhere on my tummy, Tufty shuffles over & starts banging away like mad!!!

I am sooo glad some of you have pronounced bumps, all my work mates keep telling me how big i am already & how huge my baby will be!!!! Now i feel a bit more normal, thanks ladies :hugs:

I haven't gone for a specific theme mainly cos my nursery won't be ready until Tufty is ready to sleep in there (ie 6 months, until then he has a pine crib to go next to the bed in our room in winnie the pooh) until then it has to remain the computor room/baby changing room as we are tight on space. Although saying that i'm keeping the walls as they are, a neutral cream & beige, i have Humphreys corner bedding for when the cotbed does go up & curtains to match. For the walls i have bought wooden animals when are all painted & decorated with felt & i plan to attach them with velcro so Tufty can enjoy moving them around as he grows! Sounds a bit weird but i know what i mean :thumbup:

My mum bought me a maternity pillow - it is a JojoMamanBebe one, long & curvy so it snuggles around you & you can zip it into a coil to use as a nest then a floor cushion when baby is here, it's brilliant......although it leaves little chance of DH getting close to me at night :haha:

I had another follow up appointment with the consultant today, he says all is well. Bubba is growing nicely & my BP etc are all ok. My placenta is in the way but they hope it will grow out of the way by the time they re-scan me at 34 weeks. I am starting to feel a bit more sicky again now but i wonder if some of it is linked to how tired i feel. I submitted my maternity leave forms yesterday, my last working day is July 30th WOOHOO :happydance: my manager was a star & let me take 4 weeks annual leave to see me through august so i don't actually have to start my maternity leave until September :thumbup: leaving me more time with bubba :cloud9:

I guess i'd better go grab something to eat so it can settle in my tum as it's aquanatal night tonight, see you later ladies :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Ooooh im going to check out those pillows :) Am spending money on DD and baby in ASOS and Boden :blush: 

Also now going to go and make some brownies :cloud9:


----------



## mixedmama

Blob said:


> Ooooh im going to check out those pillows :) Am spending money on DD and baby in ASOS and Boden :blush:
> 
> Also now going to go and make some brownies :cloud9:


ASOS has very cute baby clothes. x


----------



## Carley22

aww limpet thats nice of work to let you have some time off before... i have taken 2 weeks before im due which means i start annual leave on 1st Sept... cutting it all a bit close i think! I WANT A BUMP PIC OF YOU!!


----------



## Blob

I know it does :cry: So i've managed to cut my list down to £80 ish but i REALLY want to get DD some Uggs :cry: but they are £100 :wacko:


----------



## limpetsmum

> aww limpet thats nice of work to let you have some time off before... i have taken 2 weeks before im due which means i start annual leave on 1st Sept... cutting it all a bit close i think! I WANT A BUMP PIC OF YOU!!

 why do you want a bump picture of me...............runs away scared...........


----------



## limpetsmum

brb i need my egg on toast fix :wacko:


----------



## becs0375

I tell you what my brownies are lush!! My veg lasagne is smelling lush for tea!!!!Mmmmmmmmmm!!!!

I guess I should really book my next mw appointment up, can't see her till 28 weeks!! But I don't think they take bookings until 4 weeks in advance at my surgery! Seems a bit daft really as I am back to see my consultant and a scan at 34 weeks, I would wait but I want my Health in Pregnancy money haha!!!!! I am really not fussed about seeing her in all honesty, my 16 week app really put me off ever going back!! Gonna see in hubby can come with me!!


----------



## LittleAurora

this baby is freaking me out!! The movements have been drastically reduced for the past few days :crys: I think If If dont get some proper movements outta this wee one tonight Ill be ringing the DOU tomorrow. :( :( :(


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Little A, if its concerning you that much I would go. I think anything that doesn't seem 'normal' needs looking at!


----------



## limpetsmum

Aww littleA :hugs: get it checked out if your not happy hun, although i must say my little monkey didn't seem to move for 2 days when i was on holiday but when i mentioned it to the consultant today he said it's probably cos bubba has moved so his back was lying against the wall of my belly (at the scan it was his favourite position) so i can't feel the legs & arms kicking etc. Do what it takes to put your mind at ease hun :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

i have been taking it easy on the sofa, and have had 4 hard kicks. puts my mind at ease slightly.But I would like to know why lego has been so quiet.


----------



## Mrs_N

glad you have got some kicks littleA - I would still give them a ring though if you are worried :hugs:
becs I think I need that recipe for the brownies, they sound lush!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats on the scan Laura!

TeresaG, I'm going to get one of those pillows from a friend this weekend and I can't wait. I really feel like I need some support now. If it's any help I saw one of the posh ones in TK Maxx the other day for £30. We haven't bought much yet although we have had a lot of things handed down to us like the cot etc. We still need to get lots of things though like the pram.

Limpetsmum, my last day is the 11th August!

LittleA, I agree with the other ladies that you should get it checked out if it's worrying you. I imagine the baby is probably just hiding.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello all, 

Did go back to bed, got an hour in snoozing! Felt much better for it, just a bit of a shame my morning sickness has crept back in!

Carley, You will find out a bit later on when you can't but help feel all the movements, my dd used to wake up about 10pm and kick all night, sure enough when she was born, wide awake at 10 and demanding attention all night!!
Never really thought about it like connecting the baby to the mains! I am not sure how direct it is, but see your point, perhaps that's why they only make one of them! Glad I got the battery one now:haha:

Becs, The domestic goddess! Brownies sound gorgeous!
I have a v pillow, it is a bit bulky and comfy to sit against but not sleeping on yet, i am sure i will use it loads to feed though it is very comfy and never had anything other than just normal pillows b4!
I did veggie lasagne for tea too, snap! (or as my 7 year old would say, twins!)

Limpetsmum, Glad everything going well, fingers crossed for your placenta to move. (the things we keep our fingers crossed for on here!!)
Good news on the work front too, nice of them to do that 4 week thing, how long will you be taking off, and do you return full or part time?
And come on share the bump, we have all done it!!:haha:

Little A, agree with Becs and limpetsmum, anything that feels not right get checked, we are all different so no one can say its normal because they had it, put your mind at rest! It is worrying, my bump is very quiet but i am getting the odd thump, and it is getting more noticible, just VERY gradually!


Well another busy day, took the bags to the charity shop, stupid cow in there, i lugged it in, pretty obvious i am pregnant, and say can i leave this here, and the woman says, put it at the back of the shop, luckily a woman shopping in there took it, and another member of staff took the rest, but it really annoyed me, old bat. They have signs up saying items wanted and you don't even get a thanks!:shrug: Manners cost nothing!! On top of that its not time she has to give up if she doesn't want to, its not my fault! (get's off soap box!)

Sure baby has moved today, felt funny this afternoon, after bag lugging incident, like things had moved, and i have had a prod about, and where there was a hard lump has moved, it was at the right of the bump but think its turned around, perhaps just getting comfy.
At scan baby was across me, but pretty sure its not now, i felt that lump for ages and when i was told how baby was lying i realised it was either a head or bum! 

Got to go and de-nit my 7 yr old, bloomin schools, someone in her class must be crawling with them, i comb her ever 2 nights as that is supposed break the life cycle, and i get adults of her, so i know she is getting fresh ones every day, I treat her chemically holiday times and within 1 week of being back at school she is infested again! 

:hugs:xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Babythinkpink, I had the opposite experience. I took a bag in to a charity shop on Saturday and the guy jumped up and ran over to help me. He then came to get the last bag out of my car! When I thanked him he said 'no, thank you.' That's what you want!


----------



## LittleAurora

It just worrying because baby has been kicking so hard for so long now, and is usually quiet predictable in her active time. But has not been doing her normal routine. I think I will call the DOU tomorrow if baby continues to be quiet


----------



## becs0375

I don't blame you Little A!!!!

Well I have had trapped bloating painful wind!!! Had a number 2 which seem to help matters then I had sharp pain right thro to my back!! I am sure its down to the carton of oj I have had today!! Never had it before!! I guess I won't be having that again lol!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

LittleAurora said:


> It just worrying because baby has been kicking so hard for so long now, and is usually quiet predictable in her active time. But has not been doing her normal routine. I think I will call the DOU tomorrow if baby continues to be quiet

Little A, my little man has been very quiet the past 2 days too and he has worried me sick. He is still VERY quiet and had a few small kicks. If he hasn't picked up by tomorrow I will call the doctors. 
Perhaps our little ones are having a growth spurt or moved positions...FX'd anyway. I hope you feel little lego soon. x


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning all,

We do have some quiet babies here, perhaps they will be all laid back! 
I remember my others keeping me up all night, this bump just gives the odd wriggle, a few kicks and that is it.
Last night I had some movement, not kicks and i have felt 1 kick this morning, which i then start thinking could be wind or something!
These little September stars are certainly trying to worry us silly, and its working!:wacko:

Not so sick today, but still not feeling great, my dd has her little friend to come and play today so I cant go back to bed! 

Dh has done school run for me today, so much nicer!

Hope everyone has a good day, and our babies start kicking us! 

Teeny, totally right , if your worried see your midwife xx


:hugs:xx


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## becs0375

Hello!!!

I slept like a log last night after having a sharp pain right across the bottom of my tummy, I am sure it was wind as it went after a while!! But then I worried that something was wrong with Hope!! Talk about paranoid LMAO!!! So Ian got the doppler out just to prove I was nuts and he was right, there she was wriggling away and heart beating very loud and strong!!! I also think I have been over doing things, my Mum said to me just because you feel 100% you mustn't forget you are carrying a little baby and you must ease up a bit!! I just think I can race around at my normal speed and feel ok, totally wrong as last night I was pooped!! So I am taking it easy today and doing light duties!!

Just off out with my friend to Mums and tots and then home to chill out and catch up on some sky+!!!


----------



## xcited4mybump

morning mama's 2be:flower:
haven't been on here much,and i just can't keep up with everybody hee hee!oooooo just had a few low kicks lol,loving it though,brings it all back:kiss:

so i had my 20 week scan last week,couldn't find out what i was having as bubs legs were tightly shut:dohh:although everybody thinks it's going to be a boy!when i saw the baby at the dating scan myself and oh just said to each other thats a little boy,it's so weird but just a feelinng we have lol.

at my dating scan and also my 20 wk scan they picked up something called a 'fibrous band',they said it's like a piece of stretchy tissue inside me and that it's very insignificent(sp) but i will be seeing a consultant next week for a 2nd opinion.worst cases they said is when the baby happens to develop underneath these 'fibrous bands' and somehow it becomes restricted which could worse case amputate a limb(ummm not so insignificent):cry:but they said in my case baby has been free moving and the band is not in any way obstructing the baby.what should i say to the consultant on monday?i don't want to go the rest of my pregnancy without being re-scanned surely they will want to monitor it?i would feel alot more reasured if they were to keep an eye on it.at the end of the day isn't that the point of having ultrasound scans?give me your thoughts girls.

on a lighter note,went and ordered my pram yesterday the icandy peach in tomato,love it love it:happydance:ordered a few extra's too although not the changing bag as i just didn't like how huge it was....it was sooo heavy and awkward,really well made but could have done with being slightly smaller!so keeping my eyes peeled for another bag,any recommendations?

right better be off soon gotta go get a workout in:thumbup:i really am trying to keep active,it's not easy but i feel good afterwards:haha:
take care xx


----------



## Asher

Morning all!
Been AWOL a few days, been mad around here, with Jack turning 3 and stuff. Like Becs I think I need to slow down a bit. I know I'm only pregnant, not ill, but the madness of the weekend has really taken its toll on me this week. I was shattered at work Tues and Weds and am very glad to be off today. There are jobs to do around the house but I am trying to chill a bit too.

My little baba has been very quiet last night and this morning, and I am trying not to get too bothered by it!! It did just give a little wiggle though while I was typing that!! I think it's growth spurt time, cos I had awful stretching pains most of yesterday. I am also starting with the lovely sciatica and back pain! I thought I was doing well, but it's all coming at once!!!

Anyway, hope you ladies are good today. Teeny and Little A, I hope your little ones get on the move for you. If in doubt, contact the MW. xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Morning girls! 

Got a stinking cold today and bleeding is here still... thinking of going to MAU to get checked. Dunno if i will though, i feel ok aside from my cold!

How is everyone??

xx


----------



## Asher

I wish it would let up for you hun. Hugs, Yeah, get yourself off for a check if you're worried.


----------



## x-amy-x

Im not worried, i know my baby is ok at the minute... but i know my body could give her up at any time :(


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Amy, I think I would go and get it checked xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Amy I think you should go and get it checked for your own piece of mind X

Sorry I've been a little quiet. I had a pig of a day yesterday! It started well enough, I bought some lovely baby things in M&S, but then it went rapidly downhill. I took DH to A&E to get his broken leg checked (they are now saying it's not broken but that's another story) we were there for 2.5 hours. Just as we were about to leave I started seeing stars, felt dizzy and sick and nearly fainted. Luckily I was sat down at the time! I got sent straight to the maternity unit to get checked out. I wasn't worried that anything was wrong with Jellybean, I had a feeling it was to do with me. They listened to Jellybeans heartbeat and all was well (143bpm) My blood pressure was fine but I had low blood sugar. They took some blood (3 attempts - I look like a pin cushion) and it didn't show anything of concern. I had some protein in my urine but it was only a low level and I have had it since the beginning of pregnancy. They wanted to check it so that they have a base line figure to compare it to for later in the pregnancy. I'm assuming that's just in case of pre-eclampsia. Anyway, after nearly 5 hours they sent me away and have told me to make sure I am getting enough rest and that I am eating regularly enough. The best thing about it was that DH had to sit by my hospital bed for a change! Lol!!


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Mrs J!!!! You take it easy lady xxx I am having a rest day today, strick orders from hubby! I just feel totally wiped out!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

MrsJ and xcited4mybump, hope everything is ok. It all sounds like the professionals are just being cautious.

Amy, I would go get checked again just so that it's on your notes if nothing else.

xx


----------



## SisterRose

:hugs: Amy, go get checked it'll make you feel better and reassure you.


I finally had my 21 week scan today! everything went well, they checked the baby all over and she's fine, everything is where it should be and working well! 
I got my question about pressure answered, the first thing they said is "Haha! baby is laying right on your bladder!" and showed me the screen with baby pushing right against it. :dohh: at least I know now the pressure isn't anything to worry about and baby is just being comfy using my bladder as a pillow. :(
It took them an hour + to get a look at the skin at the base of the spine, they tried for ages but she just wouldn't move! so they told me to go for a walk then come back in half an hour and to eat/drink something sugary. So far today I've had a small bottle of full sugar cola, a can of fanta and an energy boost chocolate bar and the baby STILL wouldnt move and is curled in the same position. Lazy baby!

Here's the pic, not too good again, she's all curled up. Feet over head = comfy apparently! 
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/ellie.jpg?t=1273153017


----------



## becs0375

My LO is resting on my bladder!! I swear she does it on purpose!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Silly monkeys! sometimes I have to waddle trying not to pee myself :blush: :haha:


----------



## stephholloway

Hi Ladies my edd is 04/09/2010 xxx

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/2gMTp1.png


----------



## becs0375

Its a bloody nightmare, I always seem to want to go when there is no loo, and then all of a sudden its like I can't hold myself!!!

Welcome Steph!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Bekklez - so glad everything went well, I know you were feeling anxious.

My jellybean likes to lay on my bladder, a couple of times I've literally only just made it to the loo in time and one time I didn't make it before some leaked out - lol! Sorry TMI. It's a reminder to do my pelvic floor exercises!


----------



## becs0375

I really should do my pelvic floor exercises!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

That happened to me as well MrsJ08!! Glad all went well Bekklez x


----------



## Mrs_N

glad it went well bekklez - what a pickle for squishing your bladder! :haha:
I am so rubbish at remembering to do my pelvic floor exercises, although I know I really should I just forget all the time!


----------



## Blob

Bekk least you got a nice long look at your baby :)

Amy :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Yay Bekklez!! Glad all is ok with Ellie!! Fab pic too!

Mrs J, that sucks, but good nothing is wrong. I think we all need to take a step back and look after ourselves a bit!!


----------



## MamaBird

Geez ladies! I think we all need to slow it down a little bit even when we are feeling great! It seems we are all exhausting ourselves trying to get everything done.:nope:
Same with me...Sunday DH and I really gave it a go in the spare room. We got a bunch of stuff sorted...but by Sunday night I was in pain everywhere...and I was still in pain Mon and by Tuesday DH had me call my MW. Just to make sure those sharp pains over the pubic bone weren't anything serious. She said most likely it was the position of Bean or the start of a UTI, so yesterday morning I had to go to the hospital lab and provide a urine sample. Should get the results tomorrow. I was feeling much better yesterday...no more sharp pains...but I have noticed by the emd of the day at around 7ish...I start feeling tired an achy. I guess my bodies way of saying SLOW DOWN! 

Oh and ladies, my Bean is the same way. Yesterday I felt like a human punching bag...and today I have only felt a few pokes and wiggles. I'm thinking it's normal.:shrug: But, don't hesistate to get checked out if you feel something if off. :hugs:

Here is my 23 week bump pic!
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/23Weeks.jpg

xo


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely Bump MamaBird! Only one week to V day for you! x


----------



## mixedmama

Had my 20 week scan today, it was lovely! I have a very active bubs & I am on team PINK!  xx

(due 19/09/10)


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Asher

Congrats mixedmama!! 

Mamabird you are looking great!!

I am really pleased, the postie arrived with my cot bumper, cot quilt and lampshade (off ebay) and they are fab! I have also just got a changing bag to match my pram from ebay too for half price! I think I need to hide the credit card! I've got the spending bug!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi all,

Congrats mixedmama, glad your scan went well!! 

Asher, I think i need my card hiding from me too, especially when my new stuff arrives and i get all broody and exited over it, i will want more then! 

Bekklez, so glad everything went so well, your bladder must be all lovely and squishy, my dd led on mine constantly and when she was too big do lean she would grab it, I could feel like she was kneading bread, except it was my bladder! :thumbup::hugs:

Amy, worth a regular check, and taking it easy.:hugs:

Mamabird, Lovely bump! :hugs:

MrsJ08, My pelvic floor is not too bad considering this is my 5th, but sometimes i seem to need a wee very suddenly! My worst is when i get bigger and cough, sneeze or laugh, and my friends don't help by joking about me being a tena lady!! Nice! I go back to normal after birth!! 

Got to agree that we are all over doing it a bit, the weekend of clearing, cleaning and nesting is really taking its toll, and i am sure my morning sickness being back is tiredness.
I am pooped today, another early night for me!
Baby has been quiet, but then not sure if its just i am too busy to notice?
I try to sit down to get some quiet time, give baby a chance to wriggle but end up getting up for something.
Had to chase dd today as she ran off, I was not happy, I called her but she just kept going, luckily we live in a quiet area but it is my worst nightmare her running off and me not being able to catch her.
My ds did it to me when i was pregnant with my 7 yr old and I grabbed him just b4 he ran into the road, and fell flat on my bump, I remember being so upset, this brough it all back, me 'trying' to run to catch her!

Hello to everyone else, hope everyone had a good day, I just feel so very tired!!
Still yet to go out and vote, and cook tea for children, and bath dd and stick ds in the shower, then bed!:haha:
:hugs:xx


----------



## Elphaba

Finally had my 20 week scan today! Pleased to report that all is well with baby. It was so amazing to see it again and to see it wiggling around as it was asleep during the previous scan! I have a low-lying placenta though so I have to go back for another scan at 32 weeks.

Unfortunately, we still don't know the sex as baby had its knees pulled up and the midwife (I got the impression she didn't really approve of us wanting to know the sex) didn't seem interested in trying to get it to move. Think we'll treat ourselves to a 4D gender scan privately as we really want to know what we're having.

Here's my baby pics though!!
 



Attached Files:







image1_first_cropped.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1









image1_second_cropped.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: stephholloway!

Congrats on the scans!! x


----------



## Daisybell

*Congrats on the scan's ladies* :flower:

*wow mamabird love ya bump, i will be 23 weeks soon
i really should take some pic's too xxx*


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hellloooooooo everyone!!

Wow, you lot don't half create some good reading material after just a few short hours! Sorry I've been AWOL the last couple of days, we have OFSTED in school :( I'm so stressed!! One day down, one to go, hopefully I won't get observed again as I already have been seen today.... my baby brain goes into overdrive when I'm speaking to a class full of children! I don't know what the inspector thought when I stopped halfway through a sentence because I'd forgotten what I was talking about!! Luckily the kids are used to it by now!! Hehehe

Sorry I can't respond to everything, too much!! Hope everyone is well??!


----------



## Daisybell

*Hi hunni

aww bless ya, hopefully they will remember that they have see you today and leave ya bee tomorrow xxx

Wow you have the same due date as me too*


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations on your scans Mixed Mama and Elphaba!! Lovely pictures Elphaba - really clear.

We've just been to vote, now we are going to have a lovely chicken for our tea with chips and salad. Yum Yum! Bit nicer than the tea and toast I had at the Maternity unit yesterday


----------



## Louise3512uk

Daisybell said:


> *
> 
> Wow you have the same due date as me too*

I'll race you!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

I just noticed that the baby-gaga tickers are over the half way box!! WOW!!! SCARY!!!!


----------



## becs0375

I am so so sad for Miss Maternal. She had her 20 week scan today and they found no heartbeat xxx She has said on her scan thread on here x
Really puts in to perspective how precious life really is xxx
Bless her, I just don't have the words to say how sad I am for her and her partner xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Becs, that is so sad, and scary. Poor family x


----------



## Louise3512uk

What awful awful news, so so sorry for her. After the lady who went into premature labour and lost her baby at 23 weeks earlier this week, there seems to be far too much sad news here recently :(


----------



## becs0375

I know what you mean Louise, so very sad xx


----------



## Carley22

yeah as you say it puts it all into perspective, poor lady!! 

Im not very well today i think my OH is trying to murder me lol - i have food poisoning and have been unwell with it all day.... but at least my nice new maternity pillow arrived today... im never going to let it go i love it sooo much!! 

Just been down to vote too..... what an experience!!! not!!! our polling station is literally a metal container in the middle of a field...... what a dump!

i need food im dying but the midwife says only toast and to sip water regularly. she didnt sound too worried as long as i was keeping liquids down, which i am.

Might go back to bed and watch a dvd and let my oh dote on me for a few more hours (dont worry ill take the laptop with me) ......


----------



## becs0375

On no Carley, hope you feel better soon x Make sure that OH of yours looks after you!!
Glad your pillow came today, hope mine comes soon!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

That is such such awful news. I can't imagine what she must be going through.


----------



## SisterRose

Oh no Becs! that's awful :cry: 

And Carley - I hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs: you need a little bell now you can ring when you need your OH to bring something. :haha:


----------



## Carley22

my OH's reply to the bell suggestion was something along the lines of it being stuck up my bum if i tried it - gotta love that man....


----------



## SisterRose

Carley22 said:


> my OH's reply to the bell suggestion was something along the lines of it being stuck up my bum if i tried it - gotta love that man....

:rofl:


----------



## MrsJ08

What sad news :cry:

Hope you feel better soon Carley - hope you feel better tomorrow x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh no that is such sad news about miss maternal :cry: Poor poor girl.

Hope you feel better soon Carley! I was feeling a bit crappy the last couple of days, like I've been getting a cold you know when you just feel a bit rubbish, but I'm feeling a bit better now so hopefully I'm not getting a full on cold!

xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
Only a brief visit tonight as i don't feel too good :nope: hope everyones mind gets put at ease soon :hugs: to you all. Carley get better soon sweetie xxx


----------



## Carley22

i really love this site. everyone is sooo supportive... which is great when you live with an unsympathetic ogre!!!! He's great though, keeps me grounded...


----------



## Asher

Oh so sad about Miss Maternal. So so sad. :(


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Carley

Its quite scary sometimes i think this site last time i remember a few babies being lost in second tri and even my text buddy who lost hers during the birth its very scary being more aware. :(


----------



## x-amy-x

how awful for miss maternal :cry:

have been to the assessment unit today as i was bleeding alot. No reason found for the bleed as usual which is quite frustratig as there was so much blood she had to swab it away to see my cervix. I have a bit of protein in my urine but nothing much. Im finding it really quite hard to be positive. I can't lose another baby... i keep thinkin of my poor evie, this baby will be bigger than evie was by over a week now. Everyday that goes by is precious... hoping to make it to 24 weeks and beyond. 24 weeks 2 weeks tomorro!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Amy if positive thoughts, love and hugs would get you there alone then look no further than us lot! I spend a lot of time thinking about you and praying everything works out for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

thank you louise :hugs: im so grateful for the support. Im a bit sad tonight that i know i wont be having a sept baby i hope im still welcome here tho! xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

You will be having a september baby!! x


----------



## x-amy-x

nah, doubt it very much. like my consultant said, its likely my baby will be early given the amount of bleeding i have had, its just a question of how early xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Well fingers well and truly crossed that it's no time soon!


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww Amy big hugs :hugs:

And no matter when your baby arrives you will always be a September star! There are a few of us 'imposters' hanging around, can't get rid of us ha ha xx


----------



## x-amy-x

:lol: thank you hun x


----------



## Louise3512uk

No matter how hard we try mwahahahahah!!!

(Only joking!)


----------



## x-amy-x

iv no idea what were gonna call her :S


----------



## Emzywemzy

Louise HOW RUDE!! ha ha ha ha :haha:


----------



## Asher

Big big hugs Amy. Let's hope and pray your body behaves itself and your little girl sticks in there for as long as possible, and gets as close to September as she can!! You know you have all our love and thoughts your way. xx


----------



## Jellycat

Amy What about looking at famous people born on your EDD? It will tell the cheeky monkey to stay in September !! I hope things calm down for you soon, as everyone has said we are all here for you xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

OOOhhhh let me give you some names for her!!! Or you could name her after the september stars... take the first letter of our names and rearrange them to make a name......

L


----------



## Emzywemzy

E.....


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hmmm so far we have LE.... or EL.... hmmmm









I like this game


----------



## Jellycat

E...


----------



## x-amy-x

haha id love it if she came LATE and proved everyone wrong haha... doubt it will happen tho. Hopefully she'll stay in long enough to not need too much help. Consultant will be seeing me again on 22nd of june (hopefully not before then!)


----------



## Louise3512uk

OOOhhhh it could be eel!! 

Or Lee...

Or Ele....


----------



## x-amy-x

Lee... maybe its a boy :haha:


----------



## Louise3512uk

She's probably plotting to do just that Amy!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

LOL @ Eel!!


----------



## xprincessx

OMG OFFICIALLY 5 MONTHS TODAY!! and scan in 3 days!! where has the time gone??


----------



## MrsJ08

Amy I'm sending you lots of positive vibes and :hugs: it must be so hard for you. Try and keep the faith babe, we are all keeping our fingers crossed x

I'm another Louise so that gives you another L


----------



## MamaBird

So much sad news. :-(
Amy I'm sending you big hugs! xo


----------



## becs0375

I had a real crap nights sleep last night, couldn't stop thinking about Sarah (MissMaternal). I got quite upset and Ian had to calm me down. I just can't get my head round it all xx 

Amy you have so much love and support here and we are all cheering little bean on to stay put xxxx

I am off to the hairdressers this morning, gonna get me mop chopped and boy does it need it!! It was only 5 weeks ago and its grown loads and got so thick!!!!!!


----------



## Asher

Morning all, not a good night's kip for me either Becs! This pregnancy thing is just not conducive with sleeping well. Rubbish isn't it.

Well Amy you can have a C from me, so you've got a weird name going on there for your little one now!! C-E-E-L-L? Ooooh the choices are endless!!


----------



## Elphaba

Amy, lots of love and support from me as well. 

And you can have a K from me for the name game!


----------



## becs0375

Deffo not good Claire xx Feel like crap this morning!! Life is so unfair x


----------



## Mrs_N

oh gosh, so much sad news recently :( 

amy :hugs: try and keep positive. You can have a J from me for the name :rofl:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Amy sending you lots of hugs and I'm sure your little fighter will hang on in there. :hugs:

Well, my little man still seems to be a bit of a non-mover, I've only had a few little kicks for 4 days and with all this bad news I am worried. Anyway, just called to speak to my community midwife who is at a different hospital to my birthing hospital, and she is not in so they transferred me to triage. the midwife was lovely and told me to pop in for a listen to his heart. Well, I then explained that I am not registered there and I have to call my own hospital. :nope: She was lovely and told me not to worry which then just made me cry. I have sat here for the last 5 mins sobbing my heart out!!! :cry: Hormones, eh???

I am going to call my hospital now and pray they are just as nice. Why is he being such a bugger???

I hope you ladies are having a better day than me!! xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Update...I am off to the hospital at 2.30pm so they can listen to his heartbeat. I am sure my OH thinks I am mad as I called to tell him and burst into tears!!! I feel like I am wasting their time, but I can't go all weekend worrying, as my finals start on Monday and this has already put back my revision today as I can't concentrate. Being pregnant and studying just hasn't worked these last few months. :-(


----------



## Pinky1974

Oh, what a lot of sad news. I really feel for you.

Amy you and your little one are in my prayers. You WILL have a September baby!!!

You can have a "B" from me if you like it... x


----------



## TeresaG

Thinking of you Amy.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: teeny weeny hope everything is okay, I'm sure it will all be fine :hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

we are officially one team BLUE!!!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

ThatGirl said:


> we are officially one team BLUE!!!!!!

That's great news, welcome to team blue. xx


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks :D


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning Ladies, 

So sorry I haven't been on for a while - I've just been really lazy. I read the posts on my blackberry, but it's a nightmare to reply to a thread on! Now that i'm not working it feels as though all my days are blurring into one, and I need something to do. Any ideas? 

Congrats on the scans! 

Amy hun - Fx for you :hugs: . You can have a R or a B for your name from me (i'm bekki but technically Rebecca). So, whichever fits lol. I'm still amazed at your strength. 

Teeny - don't feel like you're wasting their time at all hun - that's what they are there for. Fx all is well for you - have you thought of buying a doppler? i have an angelsounds one and it's pretty good for about £20 - might put your mind at ease too if you don't like going to hospital all the time. 

xXx


----------



## Asher

Congrats Thatgirl! Team blue is fab!

Good luck Teeny Weeny, I'm sure all will be fine. I am having very few movements today, but I think I need to chill!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks ladies. xx

Could my day get any worse???....Off to the hopsital later to check on little man, I am struggling to revise, which has given me a headache and there is no paracetamol in the house. My dog has just been sick all over the floor too. AArrgghh!!!!!!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all,

Amy,
Another C from me, I was thinking Cecele (who knows how to spell??) Then an R and a B and a K came along, now I am stumped!
Are you going to be started on stuff to strengthen lungs for baby after 24 weeks as they are saying she will be early? Keeping everything crossed for you, the bleeding must be so upsetting for you:nope: Sending big hang on in there hugs for you and baby:hugs:

Teeny, my baby being just as stubborn :wacko: x

Thatgirl, congrats on team blue xx

Just been feeling very low, so sad for the bad news, and It does make you think, plus my friend lost her baby at about 36 weeks and it scares me silly, I have been worried from dot with this one and i really have no reason to.
Baby has been so quiet and I am still not feeling much, yesterday I had a few little nudges in the morning then nothing, literally nothing, all day, so i went to bed, determined to get a wriggle or something, i tried prodding and pressing but nothing moved, so i waited and turned on my side and nothing. By this time i am getting pretty upset and so i got a tube of cold cream and put that against my belly, baby really didn't like it and started kicking! I think it was the coldness that did it, but i was so relieved, I was then chatting to bump saying not to worry Mummy like that! Have had a few nudges this morning and just movement, but i am sure i can't feel what i did the same time last pregnancy, i think after the 4 i am rather insensitive to it.
I think i should get a doppler, just to listen, i could hire one, i know dh thinks its a waste but tbh a man's opinion is the last thing i need right now!

Dh in his wisdom decided to stay up all night to watch the election, (or thats what he said, i think it mainly involved playing the x box and eating crisps and chocolate) because, wait for it...because he could! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day, or what is left of it now! :hugs:


----------



## Asher

I am currently drinking iced water in an attempt to wind my baby up and get some kicks!


----------



## x-amy-x

Haha at the name we got going!

22 weeks today. 2 more weeks til viability!

I wont be given any steriods or anything til my cervix shows signs of change ie shortens or starts to dilate or i have premature contractions. I'm feeling rather positive that if i take it easy enough ill get to a good gestation! hoping for an august baby at the earliest!

I feel a bit bad for posting my troubles in here as its making all you lot worry! the MAJORITY of pregnancies go by without a hitch ladies, try not to get yourselves too worked up xx

xxx


----------



## becs0375

I think we all need to put things into perspective, we will all be fine!!!! Just need to relax and take things easy!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Hugs for Teeny Weeny, sounds like you're having a right old day!! Glad you're getting baby checked, although I'm sure he's fine. Probably just got nice and comfy and is sleeping!

Well, I am all of a sudden feeling very employable and have come to the conclusion that jobs are like busses, nothing for ages then they all come along at once! You may remember that I got a job last week, after weeks of looking, but it was only part time. Well I've just been for an interview and been offered a full time one and even better, it's in the town that I live so only a short bus ride, whereas the other involved commuting to Manchester on the train (which I did for years before uni and HATED!!) So I'm accepting the new one now! I'm just waiting for the fella to ring me back with the details and then I need to ring the uni in Manchester to inform them that I won't be starting. I feel a bit bad letting them down at the last minute, but I guess I've got to do what's best for me and not them... I don't think they are going to be very pleased!! This new one is an Admin job for a travel company and is initially for 4 weeks with the view to extending it. I want to work til around the end of July, so I hope they do renew it. So I start Monday! Yay! 

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

great news emzy! :happydance: 

think baby is squishing my bladder today lol! probably paying me back for chasing him or her round my belly for ages with the doppler :haha:


----------



## Asher

Yay great news Emzy! And 24 weeks tomorrow for you too!! Yay!!

My wee one has woken up slightly now I think. Pressure on bladder normally means it's doing it's thing! Paranoia!!


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## becs0375

Congrats Emzy!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Believe me...I too know how stressful it is to have a day where baby doesn't move much...Bean was exactly like that yesterday...only a few pokes and wiggles and after making a punching bag out of Mommy the day before. So last night I got out the doppler and found her heartbeat right away....in a completely different spot. And then she started kicking the doppler So I am guessing that this lack of movement at this stage is normal?? If so many of us are experiencing it?

xox


----------



## becs0375

Like my Mum said to me, they can't be active all the time!! They do need to grow and rest!!!


----------



## Cafferine

Hey girls, some of the news at the moment on the board is sad, Amy I wish you all the luck in the world for a healthy baby, I could never imagine what it is like to go through such a heartbreaking time when losing a baby and I wish you an incredibly healthy pregnancy. 


I have been having abit of a shitty time at the moment, I am feeling incredibly stressed about work and would really like to leave but don't think I could get JSA or anything because of leaving voluntary with out a note off the doctor. I have till 24th june before i can go on maternity allowance but I had high blood pressure at the start of pregnancy due to stress and am scared it will happen again because of work, I don't know if this will give me grounds to leave? I have no idea about any benefits i've never been on them before but right now because I do agency work and they aren't getting me any work at all the no money is stressing me out incredibly. I don't know what to do anymore! :cry:


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just thought I'd spread a bit of Pizza love lol Pizza Express have a Pizza for £1 when you buy another main meal offer until Sunday. Here is the link if you fancy it! https://www.pizzaexpress-offers.co.uk/

Nom Nom Nom xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Good morning girls!
I'm enjoying a lovely sinus cold courtesy my toddler. Poor boy has his top fangs coming through (both at once!!) and a head cold on top of that.
And now I have the head cold.
Which I am enduring without any of the usual lovely OTC drugs that one can take to soothe symptoms. This is one of those times when pregnancy really sucks. Most of the time I enjoy it, but when you get sick and there are so few options for relief other than toughing it out... well, not so fun.
The good side of this cold is that I have permission to work from home today. I have several program scripts that I am absolutely desperate to finish but it is always so busy at work with so many interruptions, that I never seem to get any of it done. So this will be a wonderful quiet calm day of writing.
Husband has just taken toddler to the day home and the house is mine.

I am not feeling much regular movement, either, but I know that this is due in large part to baby's position and placenta's position.
One of my good friends in our Canadian mum's group just lost her baby at 14 weeks, so I've been in that same sort of sad place as many of you are describing. Amy is right, though. It's hard to keep things in perspective when the unthinkable happens to someone you know, but you do have to remember that most of the time, everything in a pregnancy is just fine.
And Amy, just for the record, there are big waves of sticky baby vibes coming at you from across the pond! :hugs: I agree with the others - you are one brave lady. I have a good feeling that things will be okay this time, but I can't imagine your anxiety.

Okay, I am off to write write write! :happydance:
I am re-certifying my wilderness first aid course this weekend, so I won't be around much. Think of me running around out in the cold Rocky Mountain woods, splinting people up with tree branches, etc! :) That will either cure this cold or just about kill me! :)


----------



## Carley22

good day ladies!!! 

Amy - keep positive babes not long til V day!! 

Anyone that wanted to know my first night with my maternity pillow was AMAZING im in love!!!

Had to take the day of work today as yesterday i wasnt well and working in a hospital they dont let you back for 48 hours after have runny poo although i do feel a lot better today. So i've been a bit weird (for me anyway) and gone through ALL of the wardrobes and created 7 bin liners full of old clothes that dont fit me or OH any more and they're going to the attic.... also done 4 hours of ironing (anyone who knows me knows i DO NOT iron anything so this is a pretty big deal for me) i dont know whats going on, its like i need everything unpractical out of my way!!!! im guessing im starting to "nest" .... 

I have a serious problem though today im fixated on a kingsize Twix bar and HAVE to have one so i rang dave and placed my order for him to bring me one home!!! only45 mins to go..... this better be good!

Emzy im so happy about the job, its just what you needed..... just dont go getting poorly in the first week again, lol.... 

Loving you all loads and you have another C for the name Amy so god luck with somethng with CCLLEER/B and K - its a tough one!!


----------



## x-amy-x

i dont feel very brave :cry:


----------



## Cafferine

Did you have bleeding with Evie too?


----------



## Sarahkka

x-amy-x said:


> i dont feel very brave :cry:

Oh, sweetie. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Deep breaths, kitten, you are almost there.


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww Amy! Well I think you are very brave :kiss:


----------



## Carley22

i think you are too.... x


----------



## MrsJ08

and me, I think I'd be in bits if I was going through the same as you Amy. I think you are going to make it, stay strong :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amy you are being incredibly brave after what you've already been through. Hang in their girl.. I'm sure you will make 24 weeks easy peasy and won't be at all surprised if you have a Sept baby.

Emzy, congrats on the new job, it sounds ideal!

Thatgirl, that is brilliant news. So nice to have another scan to celebrate and another blue bump?!!

Teeny, hope all goes well at the hospital. I reckon the baby has just moved slightly so you are feeling less kicks. FX.

Hugs to you all.. we're all nearly at 24 weeks now.. xxx


----------



## Blob

I think you're going to end up being late Amy :hugs: :hugs: We'll be nearly 28 weeks at the zoo :thumbup: 

24 weeks in 2 days :shock:


----------



## x-amy-x

Cafferine said:


> Did you have bleeding with Evie too?

Yep had bleeding all way through with evie too. None what so ever with caitlyn :(


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Congrats on job Emzy x

I am another one thinks your brave Amy, and hoping for as close to term as possible!!:hugs:

Carly, yay to the nesting, me too, not much left for me to 'nest' right now, a kitchen that could do with a good organise, but upstairs done with now, just got to keep it that way til September and beyond!
Lol with the kingsized Twix, made me laugh! :haha:

Sarahkka, Hope your feeling better soon xx

Got to go, juice cup to fill, and facebook is calling!!!

Bye for now , back tomorrow, starting to wait for my things i ordered now, want a moses basket to brood over! Going to start clothes shopping soon, can't wait to get lots of little things!!

Big :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Blob said:


> I think you're going to end up being late Amy :hugs: :hugs: We'll be nearly 28 weeks at the zoo :thumbup:
> 
> 24 weeks in 2 days :shock:

You'll be fat as :haha: only kidding

I'll be 26 weeks at the zoo. Really looking forward to it :)

Think im struggling to bond with my little lady at the min. I keep calling her it, and im not really very enthusiatic about getting things ready for her at all. Scared it will all be for nothing and ill end up with stuff lying about unused like i did with evie. It tore hubby and i appart to see the cot up in her room but no baby to put in it... hopefully the cot will go back up and stay up this time!


----------



## drea2904

Hey guys, its been a fair few days for us stars! Hope your ok Emz, Amy you are brave and all of us are willing you along till at least V day (hugs), Infact yeah I think you'll be late aswell:). Congrats to all who have had scans aswell, Im still being so sick!!! I cant complain as I had none in first tri but always felt sick!!

Ive started getting organised now! Forever shopping online, its the devil lol also think I have our name:). Well Im supposed to be off to Portugal on Sun morn, I was meant to go in April but that bloomin Volcano stopped us going, re-booked it all and due to go Sunday but who knows if we will get! Scottish & Irish skies are on and off just now and the bloomin volcano had another huge eruption this afternoon!! Dont think Im supposed to go, Not been talking about it to Mason as he was so sad the last time we never got! Everyone please go outside and blow the ash back to iceland lol.

Oh and Amy have an A.xx


----------



## x-amy-x

being late will be a new one for me anyway, but 3rd time and last time you never know :lol:


----------



## Asher

I am bored tonight. I thought I would have a tiny glass of red wine as a treat, and I had to chuck it cos it gave me heartburn. Bloody lovely. Ah well. Water all the way!!

My changing bag arrived in the post today (more Ebay!!) and its fab! Have also been dishing out instructions to DH about what needs doing in the little one's room in the next few weeks!! Because of my prem babies thing, I like to be ready for 30 weeks so I know I've done it all myself if something does happen! So he is painting the currently blue wall green next weekend, the week after that (24 weeks) he is putting the cot back up, and the one after he is going in the loft to get all the stuff down from the last 2 times, so I can decide what stays and what goes, and hence draw up a list of essentials!!! Then I should have 5 weeks to get what I need. Control freak? Me?....... yes!!!! I did buy a pack of muslin squares, some baby shampoo and 3 babygros from Sainsburys when I did my shop today too, so the stash is starting to build.

After a quiet day for my little one today, it's all go tonight! Kicks and wriggles left right and centre. Typical. Slept through the iced water this afternoon though. I definitely think it's another boy!!

I am sick of seeing election stuff on the telly now. I have been really into it, but they need to leave it for tonight until something exciting happens!!


----------



## SisterRose

Ooo Asher, I wish my baby would all systems go. I've only ever had a few wiggles from her, no real kicks or much movement yet, just the odd little flickers every now and then. I think she likes laying still in the same place much to my disdain! :dohh:


----------



## Asher

I think my muscles are all a bit "bleh" though Bekklez with it being number 3.... but he does have some really really quiet times. It bothers me when he's so quiet. And with the placenta being anterior, I keep forgetting that the jabs into my back I feel every now and again are him and not wind! He's awake again now, but I bet it won't be for long! Evenings seem to be the busier time of day.

Sat here with a decaf coffee, another busy Saturday! 22 weeks today!!


----------



## Asher

Has anyone heard from TeenyWeeny after yesterday? Hope she got on okay at the MW.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry ladies, here's my update!.....
So, went for the check-up and MW got out her doppler to find his heartbeat and couldn't find it...telling me 'not to worry'....:dohh:. She then turned on the scanning machine to my surprise and gave me an inpromptu scan, and there he was, absolutely fine!! :happydance:
She was so lovely and did all of his measurements which looked great, and then even showed me his heart chambers and the blood flow through them, just so I could see he was perfectly healthy. He has decided to get comfortable low down in my pelvis and has turned towards my back now so that's why I couldn't really feel him. To see him healthy and fine I am on :cloud9:.
She even gave me a pic of him to take home. I was so relieved and have decided to be more optimistic and not worry so much, even though this is easier said than done!

Just a quick thank you for your kind words, its nice to chat to such lovely ladies. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news Teeny. Are you going to put the photo up?


----------



## MrsJ08

Great news Teeny - pleased to hear that everything is ok xx


----------



## Asher

Great news Teeny!


----------



## Blob

Thats good Teeny :)

Amy yea i cant wait for the zoo :) and you're obviously going to make it until then, and its not far till 30 weeks after that :lol: SO everything will be fine. :hugs: I can see why you're trying to protect yourself though. My next doors baby died at around 19 weeks (they knew from the 12 week scan things wouldnt prob work out) but when she got pregnant the next time she wouldnt talk about the baby to anybody at all and she has now a healthy little girl :hugs:


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Blob

16 weeks left EEEEEKKKK!!! Though 16 weeks left of MORE growing and getting more and more uncomfy :dohh:


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## babythinkpink

Morning All,

Teeny, that's fab news, how lovely to scan you there and then, and to get a pic!! :thumbup:
I think i am def feeling things 'differently' this time, and it makes a huge difference how baby is lying, if they turn inwards you don't feel anything til they are pretty big, Bladder kicks are fairly noticible, even now but internal kicks are easily missed.:hugs:

Asher, Nice idea to have a drink, but i could see almost everything giving me indigestion too, this will be my first pregnancy i am not pregnant at Christmas and New Year!! I will be breast feeding though so baby may have a boob with some bailies in it for Christmas! 

drea2904, I have sent the children out into the garden to wave towels at the sky to try and move the volcano clouds along for you!!:thumbup:

Happy 24 weeks, Apaton, Blob, and Emzy xx


I think about 4 in the morning my little bundle wakes up, but they are really gentle at the moment, if i concentrate i can feel kicks and wriggles but it is so dulled, i think as these little feet get bigger, and little legs get stronger I will be saying i have a footballer/dancer in there!

We have names, we have done for some time but never really thought about it much since, because we had chosen, and last time we were still deciding while i was in labour, so because it was decided so easily i have said no more about it so there is no room for mind changing! 
Now we know which one we are using! I may have to have another baby to use the other name up as i love both names so much!!:haha:
My dh has already started on about the next one, this was to be our last! This beats last time which was on the way back from hospital he started talking about this baby!! Its moving forward with each baby!

Anyway happy Saturday everyone, 

wanted to do yet more washing today but the weather is not looking good for that, will have to only wash what will go through the tumble dryer!

:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## becs0375

Morning campers!!!!!

Happy 24 weeks ladies!!!

Teeny so pleased that your mw put your mind at ease!!!

Well I slept for 13 hours, then Hope started kicking me as I think she was hungry!!! Just had a lush cooked brekkie and now chilling!! The weather is crap so movie day it is!!!!!


----------



## Blob

Thought i would post my 24week bump :flower:

You get a child in there too ha ha!! She was checking herself out :haha: 

Aslo :blush: for my mirror
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Blob

Thankeee...finally am getting some use out of the isabella oliver clothes i bought last time :dohh:


----------



## Asher

Lovely bump Blob! Congrats to you viable girls!! Fab news! 

I think I may have a trip up to John Lewis after lunch to get my new knitting needles and baby wool to do the blanket I've been promising myself! May even treat myself to a decaf latte and a cake!!


----------



## x-amy-x

happy 24 weeks ladies... cant believe were getting there already!


----------



## babythinkpink

Blob, great bump, Is that a top or are you just wrapped up in something? If its a top i love it, I want one!!

Asher, Ohhhh the decaf late and piece of cake sounds lovely, may have to go to costa for a treat! I wish we all lived a little closer, would be fab to meet up for a good old baby chat, I try to avoid the subject with pals as it will bore them silly but i am totally bustin with baby talk!! (I know lots are doing the baby show but it was just too far for me with the children:nope:)
My fault living in Somerset, miles from anyone or anything! I even do all my shopping on line, nearest shops are Bristol, and that is easier said than done! 

Becs, 13 hours.........loverly!!:sleep:

Still not got of my lazy bum yet, been searching for info for my ds who starts college in September, trying to find out about ema and bus passes, the joys of the teenager!!

Best go and tackle that washing i was saying about! Dh in bed still, he is in pain today so i tend to leave him to it, poor love, its neglect really, but its not his usual back problem, he is rather uncomfortable with an intimate issue!! (a spot in a rather nasty place for a man, restricting his walking, trying not to laugh!!! Poor man, the things we girlies spill!:blush:)

Back later xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Happy V day to me, apaton and Blob!! Woohoo! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Teeny glad all is ok with your little man! Naughty baby scaring you like that he he x


----------



## x-amy-x

I have posted a bump pic in my journal and a comparison pic to when i was preg with caitlyn, im tiny this time. Either that or i was massive last time lol


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi guys!!

I am really pleased this week is over! My school had an OFSTED inspection thurs and fri, which was so so stressful but brilliant at the same time, because I was observed and I got an 'outstanding' for my teaching!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

I'm glad the lack of movement was nothing to worry about ladies, I have days like that and you can't help but be a little concerned!

We went out for a curry and drinkies last night to celebrate the end of the inspection, I drank a lot of diet coke then ate a curry and I suffered all night and all day so far today :( Feel really quite poorly, bloated, dunno if it's just laying heavy on me or if it's trapped wind or what but I feel so uncomfortable :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

HAPPY V-DAY LADIES!!!! xx


----------



## becs0375

My little lady has been moving loads today!!! 

Just waiting on Ian cooking tea, I am bloody starving, haven't eaten since brunch!!!!


----------



## cat81

Happy V day Ladies. Congratulations on your OFSTED Louise, I bet you're glad its all over. We have been expecting them at our school 'any day now' for over a year now. I'm just hoping they will wait until September when I wont be there! x


----------



## Blob

Thinkpink its just a top :lol: Its from isabella oliver i got it when i was pregnant with Tabs but i didnt wear it but i love it :)


----------



## xprincessx

Does my bump look like it's growing?

18+5 
https://i900.photobucket.com/albums/ac205/xjanetx_2010/18-19%20wk%20bump/18w5d33.jpg

19+3
https://i900.photobucket.com/albums/ac205/xjanetx_2010/19-20%20wk%20bump/19w3d2.jpg


----------



## becs0375

xPrincessx I think its has grown!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Blob, its really nice!

Louise, well done, glad that your 'pregnant pause' didn't stop anyone seeing how fab you are!:happydance:

Becs, my baby been really busy today too, I normally have not thought much of not feeling much because just thought i had a sleepy baby, but not today, perhaps that growing spurt has meant i can feel baby now!

Amy, I am a totally different shape to my last pregnancy, i am not putting so much weight on, but my bump is definetely smaller this time round. Have got some bump pics from b4, will have to look them out! My 20 week scan pics from last time and this look like the same baby, its spooky!

My stuff has arrived!!! Not looked at it yet, just checked everything was there and got all exited! Can't wait to unwrap the moses basket! 
My first little things for baby, not really going to get much more, just clothes, I have a little stash with wipes, nappies, but not much more yet! 

Baby still having a kick, a few days ago i felt a turn (from side on to longways) and then it was followed by a quiet day, but today i have kicks in a different place, quite high and low so assuming i am feeling hands, feet and bum pushing and kicking! 

Had curry for tea, was not sure as i had indigestion straight away, but an ice cream has redeemed things!!

Have a great Sat night all xx


----------



## Daisybell

xprincessx said:


> Does my bump look like it's growing?

*
Yes hunni, it sure does look like it has grown to me  xxx looking fab *


----------



## Louise3512uk

It has grown massively princess!

Cat, we had been expecting them since February so not such a long time! They were only at the school 3 years ago and the result was good so I was surprised they came back so soon, especially as we're a middle school and they are going to a two tier system as of september 2012... ie shutting us down!


----------



## xprincessx

thanks so much girls, harder to tell on myself i guess as i see myself everyday lmao x x


----------



## becs0375

Oooooo Babythinpink how exciting!!!!! Yous should put some pics up!!

I have been buying wipes and nappies, just to have a good stash!! Still got loads to get lol!!! Oh well it will all happen eventually!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes that bump has definitely grown princess!

Do you like what I've just been working on?!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3805-1.jpg

14 weeks, 17 weeks, 20 weeks and 23 weeks!


----------



## Blob

Princess def growing :)

Awwww thats so coooool fishnchips :)


----------



## Choc1985

Hi all

hope ur all ok I feel so stressed this week.me and the oh 
have been aurguing a lot this week it's been horrible.

He got his daughter 2day and we still can't get on he 
told me I can't tell her off cos I'm nor her mom and he
Neva been like that b4.he off puttin her 2bed now and she
is screamin blue murder and I can hear him gettin stressed with
her but iv just stayed away.
It upsets me wen we aurgue cos there is no need he out of 
work at the min and is sat at home all day everyday so he 
is drivin himself mad he is really board and takin it out on me
he says it's not and it's me cos all I do is work and sleep
I'm cAn't go on much longer I don't think



Sorry 4 the moaning don't like to come on hear and moan lol x


----------



## x-amy-x

Choc, i think you need to talk to him about that. He is starting a family with you, he can't expect to separate his relationship with you from his daughter... and he cant expect you not to discipline her to some level! No you're not her mum, but she is staying with you and you are her carer just as much as he is. I think as long as you know how you want to discipline her its fine, and im sure he could use the support xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I agree with Amy, Choc. Your OH needs to sort himself out as you need to be working together as a team with both his daughter and your LO. Hope you get through the arguing soon xx


----------



## MamaBird

Ann!! I absolutely LOVE your bump progression!!!
I have been meaning to do that...but have no clue how! Lol!
Your bump is really coming along now!!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'll be catching you up soon Brigitte! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Choc - I have a SD who is 11. From day one (she was 7 when DH and I met) my DH has asked me to treat her as I would any future child of ours and that includes discipline. It's unreasonable of your OH not to allow you to discipline her, you have to work as a team and back each other up in front of the child and air any disagreements about how things were dealt with afterwards. If you are not allowed to discipline her, firstly she won't respect you or your wishes in your own home and secondly it will impact on your relationship with your own child who will not understand why his/her sibling doesn't listen to you. It's vital that both children are treated equally and with complete fairness. I feel for you hun, being a step-parent is the most thankless task in the world and however much people may think otherwise, you never fully appreciate what you are getting into until you are in that position. I suggest you talk to your OH about it and show him this thread if necessary. Just so as you know, there are some really supportive forums out there for step-parents. I don't need them now thankfully, but I took a lot of advice from them when I first found myself in the role of a step-parent. Good luck and feel free to PM me if you want to talk more x


----------



## xprincessx

eek...got my scan in just over 1 day...am so nervous x


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi All

Been absolute knackered today had a lovely lie in this morning until 10.15 as lovely DH got up with my little girl. Anyhow ended up going back to bed at 4pm until 9 this evening. Up a little late at the moment but starting to feel tired again. I'm not sure if baby is having a growth spurt or my gestational diabetes making me knackered. 

Can't wait until Weds as have my scan at 8.30 in the morning so will know what team we are on. Baby is moving about loads now and has spurts early in the morning or late evening, it is lovely to feel them. xx


----------



## Elphaba

Good luck with your scans, princess and Blondie!


----------



## Blob

Choc :hugs: I think the other ladies said it all TBH you need to talk with your OH.

Yaay for scan :)


----------



## babythinkpink

xprincessx, yup, a big difference! Good luck at your scan xx

Fish and Chips, lovely pics, nice to see the progress, will be fab to be looking at the 26,29,32 etc, we will all be pretty big! :thumbup:

Choc, nothing worse than argument, and it sounds rotten what you are going through right now:nope:
Will pm you, my reply has ran on a bit!! xx

Blondie, Good luck at your scan xx

I am really tired today, again! I was not this tired in first tri when you are supposed to notice it!

Not up to much today, weekly shop, dh wants to come, will have to make sure i feed him b4 we go or he picks up everything in sight!!:dohh:

Have a great day all 

:hugs:xx


----------



## Pinky1974

Oh, you are so fast on here. I try to read all the posts but then I haven't got any time to reply anymore (mostly because my DS wants to click all the buttons)

Choc
I agree with everyone: Your OH needs to be talked to! If you have a child in your house you need to be able to tell her off (if naughty). One day you might have sleep over friends for your child and you would tell them off if they're naughty to wouldn't you?

Congratulation to everyone who has reached the 24th week!

I'm going to be 20 weeks tomorrow. Halftime. Somehow it's going really slowly this time round. I would have thought it's going to go faster because of all the appointments etc I have with my youngest and eldest.

On Friday we'll have our scan. I'm really nervous about it.

Yesterday our second dd has had her first forgiveness. Well, it wasn't as bad as we feared. She did need the longest time of all the kids there but not as long as I would have thought ;-) Crafty as she is, she was collecting things to confess all week. She was the only one of the kids there who skipped to the priest. You can tell how scared she was. Hehehe. I'm pleased that's over. In two weeks she'll have her first communion. 

I'm really spoiled today. I have had my normal mothering Sunday in March but because I'm German my family also gave me pressies and lovely things today too. It's Mother's day in Germany today.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone


----------



## babythinkpink

Bit pointless but 21 weeks today!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Checked my ticker, its right, i was wrong, all this time i was thinking it was Monday my weeks went up, no ticker right its Sunday!:thumbup:


----------



## Choc1985

Hi thanks everyone for replys iv tried talkin 2him with the 
reply of I'm goin 2the football all day so leave me alone.
I'v left him 2sortin her out 2day and she been thowin some
rights tantrums he just said I need to get ready2 go out
and j said tough get on with it


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## elmaxie

Hi Ladies!

I havent been on here in a bit:blush:just been feeling rubbish and really tired. Baby has really started to wake me at night with kicking and I just have no energy so yesterday I stayed in my jim jams all day and it looks like today may be the same!
Dreading going back to work tomorrow as I will be dead on my feet!

We are still bunged up with the cold which is no fun!

Cant believe I am 23 weeks now...not long til we head off to 3rd tri!!!!:wacko:

Plus I am trying to crack on and get the spare room done but my dad has been dragging his heels a bit as he is putting on new skirting boards (the ones we have are small and weird) and also putting double power sockets in. But he has been "meaning" to come and do this for a few months now so I stropped:blush: yesterday at him and he is coming a week on Sat to do it...then we have to choose paint and get a carpet and a chest of drawers then I can start sorting otu what I still need to get. I bought a few lovely wee baby grows/sleepsuits and outfits off ebay so hopefully sorted for newborn and 0-3...then its getting stuff out the attic and put together again.:happydance:

Apaton congrats on your new cousin!

Choc I hope you get things sorted with your OH:hugs:

Better go and make some breakfast/lunch

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies, I need a little bit of advice please?

I mentioned yesterday that I was in some discomfort, I had a lot of diet coke on friday night followed by am indian (korma, nothing spicy).. well all friday night I was up with stomach cramps and pain which I put down to bloating/indigestion...

well it's no better now, I'm really struggling as I can't eat more than a few mouthfuls before I feel really uncomfortable again, the pain is continual but worsens after eating. Last night I was sick before bed and even that didn't ease the pain.. I've also been up throughout the night with horrible back pain!!!

Sorry for the long moan, I just wondered if anyone knows what this might be? I've thought about indigestion etc but it seems to have been going on too long, maybe it's just that my stomach etc is all moving up and getting squished? It seems weird that it came on so suddenly.... i even hurts when I'm sitting/laying down.. it's right at the top of my stomach, under my rib cage although seems to spread higher up into my ribs.... help????


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Cafferine

I had that for a few days, it got to the point where I just didn't eat or drink without feeling so full and bloated afterwards and then after about a day of not eating it went. If your not feeling hungry from it maybe don't eat much and just sip water and see if it eases? I was thinking all sorts like I had stomach cancer and everything but I haven't had it since.

Also have as much Gaviscon, rennies or tums as you want to ease the pain.


----------



## elmaxie

Hey!

I would say its maybe trapped gas or slow digestion but speak to your midwife to put your mind at ease.

I have days when I eat loads and feel so full and the next efw days I can barely eat as I am in such discomfort.

As for the back pain I have been getting a sore lower back and hips....but I am putting it down to our ligaments starting to soften to allow for childbirth:shrug:
I had this pain with Nathan so am not so worried but its sore and VERY uncomfortable.

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Yep pregnancy is full of aches and pains oh the joy! if your worried though you should always speak to someone to put your mind at ease. Its not worth the stress otherwise!


----------



## Carley22

well well well, hello ladies. you bunch of natter boxes!!!! 

not long till the baby show YEY

my bubs has been doing some strange movements the last couple of days some of them make me feel quite sick somersaults and all!! 

Amy i hope all is well with you.

i'm now officially 5 months preggers woop woop!!


----------



## x-amy-x

im ok carley, still bleeding but hey, its not gonna stop! baby show soon!


----------



## Carley22

is the bleeding still light?


----------



## x-amy-x

its about medium... stops and starts though, just trying to take it easy xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise, would you describe the pain as a bad stitch? If so I had that and it was horrid and lasted two days. Apparently it's quite normal and just those darn ligaments stretching again. 

Congrats on your cousin apaton!!

:hi: everyone else.

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey Girlies

Hope you're all well! I've had a lovely weekend so far. My mum and dad decided to come up for an impromptu visit and took us out for dinner last night, which was lovely. Then today, they took us to the Trafford Centre and bought us a brand new pram!! Some of you might remember that I bought a Mama's and Papa's Herbie off ebay REALLY early on, when I was about 10 weeks. It was total bargain at £65 so couldn't turn it down. Well, the pram is lovely and everything except it is really heavy and hard to put up and down. I had a practice with it and got all stressed and upset as I couldn't do it on my own. We don't drive, but live on a really good bus route so we bus it everywhere, which is fine but if one of the busses isn't an easy access one, then I'll have to collapse the pram and I couldn't do it on my own, so I got in a bit of a flap!

Anyway, I'm going on now lol I was moaning to my mum about it and my dad offered today to get us a brand new one so we went to John Lewis and tried a few and we ended up getting the iCandy Cherry https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=cherry_carrycot. I love it! The carry cot comes off really easily and the whole thing collapses easily and is so light, so I will be able to do it on my own. Woohoo! 

I'm starting my new job tomorrow so getting a bit nervous! Sure it'll be alright though. It's weird to think that really I'll only be working for a few weeks before going on Maternity Leave! I'm hoping to work 12 weeks, but it all depends on whether they extend the contract or not. Finger's crossed!

Anyway, I'm going on again so I'll go for now!

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

thats fab hun! I have the cherry too, had it for caitlyn too, i LOVE it still. Just need to buy a carrycot for mine x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw that's fab, I'm glad you love it. It's always hard to tell which one to buy when you've never had to use one before! The Carry Cot on it's own I think was £150 in John lewis. What colour do you have? x


----------



## x-amy-x

mines fudge... im gonna get a carry cot off ebay. for the length of time its used its not worth it!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I got fudge too. I know, it's so expensive!! Cost bloody £450 all together. I'd never have been able to afford that, so thank god for mum and dad lol x


----------



## x-amy-x

I only bought the stroller and the footmuff, think it cost about £300 brand new. The carry cot is £130 from the shop i got the pram from. Should be able to get one off ebay for 50-60 quid, hoping i can!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yeah I would have thought you will be able to. I've just put my M&P Herbie pram on ebay and hoping someone wants it!


----------



## x-amy-x

what colour did you get, i LOVE the herbie!


----------



## MrsJ08

Amy - doesn't look like you will have a problem getting a Cherry Carrycot in Fudge on Ebay - there are four on there at the moment ending in a few days
https://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_trk...hchairs_GL&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1

Well I haven't made it out of my dressing gown today, I feel lightheaded and really tired. Even getting up to go to the loo is an effort. I'm starting to notice patterns in when the baby is asleep and active now. For some reason the baby seems to go on a kicking spree at about 2.30 in the afternoon for an hour. It happened yesterday when I was shopping in Kingston and has happened again today.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend
x


----------



## x-amy-x

Yeah im watching the one in loughbrough, they're all miles away from me but OHs sister lives in loughbrough and will hopefully pick it up for me if i win it x


----------



## Emzywemzy

The Herbie we've got is Black. It is lovely, but as I say I just can't disconnect it all very easily on my own and it's a little bit big for hauling onto busses lol Maybe I'm just a weakling. I bought it for £65 so I've listed it at £60 and hope to make about the same as I paid back. I'm not bothered about making any money on it just want it to go!


----------



## x-amy-x

I love it me, i was tempted to get a red one :lol:


----------



## Emzywemzy

ohh the red one is nice, called Hot n Bothered isn't it? I'd defo have got the red one if I'd have bought it in the shop! I don't think M&P sell the Herbie anymore... I can't see it on their website anymore anyway!


----------



## x-amy-x

nope they dont, which is why they dont sell on ebay much anymore x


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies xxx

Hope you are all well!!!!!!

Had a lovely day out today, went out for lunch with my family and then bought some bits for Hope!!!! Just having some tea then gonna have a shower and an early night!!!!
Ian is off early in the morning for the week, so get the bed all to myself!!!! Can't bloody wait!!!!!!
Lousie I had that the other day, it was deffo trapped wind for me!


----------



## Blob

Well I went to the soft play today and then went to see our wedding photos today :yipee:

I really want the Luna... But just now i have the Jane travel system, the apple with a pear converter and also a zapp :dohh: Going to sell the zapp though ASAP


----------



## Emzywemzy

x-amy-x said:


> nope they dont, which is why they dont sell on ebay much anymore x

hmm hope someone buys mine... can't argue with £60! lol If no one buys it I'll stick it on gumtree as well x


----------



## becs0375

I am sure someone will buy it Emzy!!! Its a good price!


----------



## x-amy-x

someone should buy it for £60! bargain :) x


----------



## Fish&Chips

We've just decided on the iCandy Cherry! Either in fudge or the red/black colour. I'm watching a few on ebay as we speak. x


----------



## x-amy-x

fudge!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ohh bump buddies and pram budies F&C ha ha! It is a lovely pram. They didn't have the red/black one in the shop so I didn't see that one in person, but we decided on fudge in the end anyway. Can't wait to get it and wheel it up and down the road like a mad woman lol! It's being delivered to my mum and dads house in Kent though, so we won't have it until they next visit xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I prefer the fudge but my oh prefers the other one! There are more fudge ones on ebay though.. whooo hoo! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh how long do you have to wait for it Emzy? x


----------



## x-amy-x

i think more clothes will go with the fudge.... where as if the black one was just black it would be fine but its got a big fuck off red basket rofl and red bits on it of course


----------



## becs0375

I have to say this for me is the most exciting part of being pregnant, buying things and just generally enjoying the whole experience!!


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Fish&Chips

You are very right Amy. It's brilliant isn't Becs?! I never thought I'd get excited over a pram!


----------



## Asher

Hiya ladies! I like the buying stuff too, it's so nice!!

I had a Bebe Confort Loola last time for Jack, which has been ok for some things and crap for others. I got a carrycot for it though off ebay last time, which was really well used, so am looking forward to getting that out again. Of course I got my Jane replacement off ebay a few weeks ago too, and that's like my new baby for my new baby!!

I got a new crib mattress and some fitted sheets for the crib yesterday from JL but couldn't resist having a good push of a few prams around the shop just for good measure ha ha!!

I have had a really hormonal day today, felt like I had a really mad temper brewing all day, and nothing has really shifted it. I am sleeping so crap, and all the stuff I thought I was avoiding have come to bite me on the bum. Literally. My back is sore, all down my left bum cheek and leg are sore, and I've got heartburn. Boo hiss. 

Have got my consultant appointment tomorrow though, so she should do my heartbeat check and stuff, am gonna mention all the little issues to her, maybe she'll take pity and order me a couple of weeks off work!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

apaton said:


> arghhhhhhh my babys turn to be naughty and not move :( ive tried two ice lollies, two cans fizzy juice, a cup of tea,jumping up and down and its still not moving any other ideas :( x

lay down and be quiet! babies LOVE you moving, it makes them sleep haha... betcha if you lay down your bubs will wake up xx


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Asher

x-amy-x said:


> apaton said:
> 
> 
> arghhhhhhh my babys turn to be naughty and not move :( ive tried two ice lollies, two cans fizzy juice, a cup of tea,jumping up and down and its still not moving any other ideas :( x
> 
> lay down and be quiet! babies LOVE you moving, it makes them sleep haha... betcha if you lay down your bubs will wake up xxClick to expand...

Defo! Pretty much what I was gonna say! Mine is so quiet whenever I am busy doing something where I am on the move, rocks him to sleep!! Wakes up when I sit down and chill usually. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

They've probably just laid down quite low down like Teeny's or facing inwards so you can't feel the kicks. x


----------



## x-amy-x

thats why movement usually sends newborns to sleep :)

I wouldnt worry too much hun as movement varies this early on. You know whats normal for you though so if your worried give your MW a ring xx


----------



## becs0375

I have had some movements that feel like she is trying to get out of my lady garden!!! Very weird!! Feels like she is kicking me to come out!


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## x-amy-x

haha when i was in hospital last week the woman put the speculum up me... went to the drawers to get some swabs and little miss was kicking the speculum... oh god, the WEIRDEST feeling in the world haha


----------



## becs0375

LOL Amy!!! Bet that was weird!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mine's kicked my cervix before and that felt odd!


----------



## Asher

I always remember that weird feeling! I used to think Archie was trying to do a runner down my leg! Must be a nerve thing, very odd!!!


----------



## becs0375

Maybe thats what Hope is doing, kicking my cervix!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

are we all psyched up for the baby show?? xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fish&Chips said:


> Ooh how long do you have to wait for it Emzy? x


It's being delivered to my mum and dads a week on tuesday and then my mum is planning on visiting at the beginning of July, so she will bring it with her then!


----------



## Asher

Boo hiss wish I was coming to the baby show, just can't do it. Nobody to have the boys and do school duty. I hope you all are gonna post some pics!


----------



## babythinkpink

You could try a bath, that is a combination of being still and something that just seems to always drive my babies nuts, not had one yet that didn't have a good old wriggle when i had a bath!

Yes buying and sorting baby stuff is so lovely, I am half temped to show everyone pics of all my stuff, I have been looking at it, and i have bought a baby fleece wrap with little leg spaces, and it wraps with a little hood, and it is just sooooooo very cute! (of course if i do you will know what team i am on!!)
I got it all out to show dh today, and he was really taken with it all, he agreed how nice the quality was.

My pram is in red, its the Haulk Infinity, I loved it with dd, and never used the pram much, but school runs will be walkable by September, so I can push my baby through the park every day, one of those things i can't wait to do! 
I have the matching cosytoes, and pram bag, as well as the pram, baby seat and pushchair parts, it is a bit bulky on the base but perfect for this time round where i am just walking everywhere.

Louise, there are many aches and pains connected to pregnancy, and i expect it is just a combination of some of those, but always get it checked and put your mind at rest xx 
I get a low pain, and it starts at night and by morning is really painful, but its trapped wind, and once its gone :blush: I am fine!!

I think i may get the pram out next week, have a push about, and clean everything, just hoping i don't find anything wrong with it and i need a new one! I am happy with that one, I didn't like the low pram at first, but it's grown on me.

Anyway, off to bed now, just got to check out facebook, and settle my dd back to bed, then its sleep for me, I hope!!

Night night All, hope for a better catch up tomorrow, it all moves so fast here!!

:hugs: xx


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies, thanks for the advice, I haven't called the midwife because I'm thinking it's a sickness bug/food poisoning.... been in bed all afternoon!
I'm still a bit worried because I haven't been able to keep anything down, but hopefully it'll pass fairly soon! If I'm this pathetic with this kind of thing now, I can't wait to see what I'll be like in labour!! x


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Ladies,
Hope your all well - i've only managed to briefly skim through the thread.....sorry :blush:
Today has been quite a nice day compared to the rain all day yesterday. I managed to get in the garden to repot my seedlings & put my ;arger tomatoe plants out :) i love it when the garden comes alive!
Went to Ikea yesterday in search of a not toy hammock.......they don't sell them anymore, more do argos.....or mothercare.....or toysrus :growlmad: gonna have to order one off ebay by the looks of it - how bloody annoying!
My nursery is beginning to look a little crammed now, i have no idea where i'm gonna fit a baby in it :shrug: lol. I keep telling myself it'll work out.........somehow.......:shrug:
Well i'm off to chill with my book on the sofa with DH until bedtime, maybe if i wiggle my toes at him i'll get myself a foot massage........worth a try me thinks :winkwink:
Have a good week at work ladies, night night xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

just noticed your post apaton - glad all is ok, arn't they little sods worrying us so!


----------



## limpetsmum

Can all those who want to meet up at the baby show PM me your email address & phone number (if you want to) so i can get something sorted out pleeeeease :flower: it's gonna be a busy old day so i propose we meet just before lunch (to accomodate the late arrivers) so we can storm an area & settle into a nice september stars meet over lunch. 
Thanks very much folks, hope to be hearing from you soon :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm going but on the Sunday so think I'll miss most of you. 

Glad the baby's moved now apaton! x

Louise, I had some sort of ligament pain and thought I was in early labour and thought 'ouch it hurts too much, I don't want to do this!' so goodness knows how I'll cope with the real thing!!


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## babythinkpink

Morning All!

Lovely day, children at school, yet more washing in the machine, my eggs for the day are boiled, and things look good!

Someone said to me this morening, 'coming on nicely' I looked at her strangely then realised she was on about the bump!! I had to explain how sick i had been in previous pregnancies and I forget, til I look down!!:haha:

I love the garden too, in the spring, we live in a pretty rural space, with a park behind us, and its so lovely to see the trees all in bud and leaf.
We planted courgettes, carrots, beans and salad leaf all of which are coming up:happydance:

Labour is totally different to anything else, and nothing even describable! (blimey i didn't even know that was a word and spell check highlights everything!) 

Louise, hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

Apaton, My baby moved a few days ago, and things have felt different since, I am getting kicks now but they are to the bladder mainly, it would be nicer somewhere else, but my babies seem to have all liked my bladder, I assume it is all soft and feels nice to push and kick!

Asher, I hope we get pics too, wish i could go but too many children and too many miles means i can't:nope:
I went years ago when i just had my son, now he is 16 now so that is how long ago that was! 
Bet its brilliant, have fun those who go, will be great for the stars to meet up!

Anyway time to check dd has not wee'd on the sofa, she was determined not to have pants or a nappy on, and she is not ready, well she thinks she is! And my boiled egg is calling to me!

Bye for now, Happy Monday everyone, feel better Louise xx


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Carley22

Baack to work today after having thursday and friday off due to D&V which was WONDERFUL!!! Now ive come back i have 27 voicemail messages and both of my consultants are being complete arses..... as soon as you leave them alone for 5 mins EVERYTHING goes wrong.... so by 9am i was crying at my desk - oh the hormones!!! I text my OH for some sympathy and no reply :-( 

I am having a huge debate with myself about the pram systems we're going to get - so advise please ladies.....

1. What is the difference between the iCandy cherry and iCandy Peach? (we've been looking at the peach system as the blossom may come in handy in a few years) 

2. Has anyone not bought the carrycot with their travel system? if so why not? if you DO have the carrycot has it been well used? 

3. What do people do on long (10 hour) car journeys with LO - should they be lying flat? 

HAHA look at my post im so overthinking it all!!!! 

Limpets i will PM you my number - i think on the friday we should be there in time for lunch etc....... if i put my foot down.

Babythink - was it you who lives in Somerset? where? im only down the road.... 

Amy - glad you're still ok... you do worry me sometimes!! 

i bought a rocking armchair thingy at the weekend its sooo comfy.... https://www.discountbabyequip.co.uk...o.ir?cName=furniture-nursing-childrens-chairs 

i love it!!


----------



## x-amy-x

1. What is the difference between the iCandy cherry and iCandy Peach? (we've been looking at the peach system as the blossom may come in handy in a few years) 

Icandy Peach is a shinier version of the cherry basically. Its more expensive than the cherry but its does convert to a double

2. Has anyone not bought the carrycot with their travel system? if so why not? if you DO have the carrycot has it been well used? 

I will be buying a carry cot, only tends to get used to 4 months but i think its important for LO to be able to lie flat

3. What do people do on long (10 hour) car journeys with LO - should they be lying flat? 

a 10 hour journey is a LONG time for a baby. You'd have to make about 5 stops for nappy changing, feeding and making sure baby is not uncomfortable. HOWEVER, whenever we did long journeys with caitlyn, we drove til she woke pretty much!

Dont worry about me mrs... worrying gets no one anywhere! it doesnt help haha. I'm probably one of the most laid back people you'll ever meet given my current circumstances haha xx


----------



## Carley22

okey dokey thats all brilliant advice thank you very much!! hopefully LO will be ok with a long drive.... we'll see!! May be worth doing it over 2 days perhaps...


----------



## x-amy-x

where on earth are you planning on going hahaha.. i dont think id be too keen on a 10 hour journey myself!


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!!!!!!

Well Ian left early this morning leaving me and the puppy asleep in bed!!! We didn't wake up till 9am!!! Just finished cleaning the bathroom and now the house is clean and tidy!! I have a list of things to do this week like clean the cooker and all my cupboards out, I also wanna sort out Hope's clothes and wash and iron them!!!

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Carley22

good god becs it's all go in your house!!! please move in with me.....

Amy im going from Bournemouth to Inverness as Daves dad and bro live in Scotland.... so bottom of england to top of scotland - always a fun drive"!!!!


----------



## becs0375

Crikey Carley, that IS a long drive!!!!!!!

I am full of it this week!!! Its all the jobs I have been putting off!!


----------



## Boony

I used to live in Elgin (near Inverness) and my family lived in Grimsby, Lincolnshire and that used to take us 10 hours at least sometimes 12 hours! I dont envy you doing it with a newborn, we had to do it with 2 cats and that was bad enough i think with a newborn i would definately do it over 2 days!


----------



## Carley22

Yeah i think its probably best..... lol. I might even suggest t Dave that it would be easier if his family just got on an aeroplane and came to see us!!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

I was bad enough driving dd back from the hospital, I kept poking her to check she was ok!!
I would def say split it up as much as possible!

Agree with Amy about lying baby down first few months, depends how you use pram as to how much use, 6 months seems to be tops, my granny keeps reminding me in her day they used just the pram til about age 2!

Carley, the easiest place to say where everyone knows is Street, where Clarks village is, we live down the road from there! I keep going into next to check out the baby stuff but not much at the moment, there is a Baby Gap too!:happydance:

Apaton, Too right the midwifes are there for you, i would be so annoyed if they couldn't see me if i was worried, when i ran into a shopping trolley when pregnant with dd, i was on the phone in hysterics and down there like a flash! They finished at 4 but one stayed there to see me, how kind:thumbup:
I did throw my egg sandwich over dd first i was handing her breakfast and dropped mine on her, but you know you have a craving for boiled eggs when that really doesnt matter and you eat it anyway:haha:

Lovely day, second load of washing finished, first still drying, and guess what? I can see my kitchen floor again!!:haha:

Baby been jumping on bladder today, I have been sitting down and i know why i miss the kicks during the day, just me moving means i wouldn't feel them, they are subtle.

Back later :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs_N

woah, too many pages to catch up properly! 
happy 24 weeks and viability to you beginning of sept girls! 
20 weeks for me tomorrow :happydance: 

we've had a really busy weekend - had my sister & her partner here to build a wall lol! Our spareroom had a bath and toilet shoved down one end of it, no divider or anything :wacko: but now we have a lovely en-suite instead yay! Still got the electrics and finishing to do, and then of course the decorating so it's not finished but well on the way! I was really impressed that he and my hubby managed to build a room and tile it in 1 1/2 days considering neither of them have done it before! 
Anyways, today is the big tidy up - the whole house is covered in plasterboard dust :dohh:


----------



## becs0375

Mrs N where in Suffolk are you??!!!

I feel really ungrateful, I have just sorted out Hope's bits and bobs. Ian's Nan knitted me some bits and tbh most of them I probably won't use, there area few cardigans that are cute that I will use. Do you think its wrong onf me to give the rest to charity??


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## becs0375

So glad you have been Apaton and had your mind put to ease!!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Becs I don't think that's wrong at all, at least someone will be getting use out of them! My mum and Aunty have knitted loads and loads of jumpers and cardys etc, and they're still going strong! I was a little bit worried at first, but I have to say that everything they have done for me so far is really lovely.. I worried that it would be really old fashioned as some of their knitting patterns are from when I was a baby!! Most of them are very very tiny aswell and will probably only do for a few weeks! 

Babythinkpink thank you, I am feeling a little better... I have managed to eat a packet of hula hoops (very healthy and nutritious I know!!) and they have not come back up yet so looking good! Still feel very uncomfortable in the top of my stomach!! I was starting to get very worried yesterday, and in my hormonal state I actually started to believe that my growing uterus had pushed my stomach and intestines up, and that there might have been a 'kink' somewhere that wouldn't allow any food to go down!! You know like when you unfold the hose pipe in the summer and you can't get the water to come out the other end no matter how many times you straighten it!! I'm thinking now that It was trapped wind or something but it did have me in tears quite a lot of yesterday!

Babythinkpink, my DH is from minehead, I think that is fairly near street?? I know we have been there to clarks before as my grandad in law (if that's a real thing) has a discount card!!

Amy, hugs, glad you're happy and chilled out!

Carley, I'm sure plenty of babies have been in cars for long journeys, although if I were you for your sake as well as baby, I would try to do it over 2 days! Or is there no way you could fly?? Or ask them to visit you seeing as you will have a new baby!!

When Lilia is born, I will be travelling the breadth of the country to visit Wayne's family.. I'm sure we will see some of them when she is born and before he goes away, but once he's in Afghan I'll be the only way his grandparents will be able to see the baby, so I'm setting myself up for some 5/6 hour journeys to the West country! Also my family live near Doncaster so it's about 3/3and a half hours to see them! Although I imagine my mum will pretty much be moving in!

Just an update also, I had told you all that my Dad was poorly in hospital, well after 3 weeks he is now back at home annoying my Mum again,, that was some nice news on Friday to go along with my lovely feedback from the ofsted inspector!

Sorry for the long post, I'm off work and uncomfortable and bored and Wayne is away YET again on another course :(


----------



## Blob

Apaton gald all is ok :hugs:

1. What is the difference between the iCandy cherry and iCandy Peach? (we've been looking at the peach system as the blossom may come in handy in a few years) 

_as far as i'm aware the cherry is smaller, the peach is pretty much the same as the apple and pear pram... personally i would go peach but thats just me ha ha_

2. Has anyone not bought the carrycot with their travel system? if so why not? if you DO have the carrycot has it been well used? 

_I bought my carrycot with mine this time, with Tabs i used the carrycot for quite a long time...sell them on Ebay after?_

3. What do people do on long (10 hour) car journeys with LO - should they be lying flat? 

_We had a lie flat seat with Tabs so worked wonders when we went on long journeys, though we would stop and get her out half way _


----------



## Carley22

Mrs_N good going to the men in your household this weekend...... thats the type of job i'd end up getting stuck into in my house lol.....


----------



## becs0375

Thats brilliant news Louise!!! So glad your Dad is out fo hospital!!!!

I finally got round to making my 28 week mw appointment!! 14th June!! Can't believe that some of us will be in 3rd tri by then, eeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blob

Only 2 and a bit weeks till i move over :shock:


----------



## becs0375

Crikey Blob!!! Thats scary!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

OMG that's quite scary! Here's me working slowly towards viability IN 6 DAYS I hadn't even thought about the next milestone! 
Is everyone having a 23/24 week midwife appointment? I have one made for wednesday this week, that was the next one on my notes... or do we have a 28 week one as well?? I suppose we'll see a lot more of them from here on in will we?


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Carley - I looked at the Peach and the Cherry before I ended up going for a Brio Sing. I really like both of them. I would say think seriously about whether you would use the Peach as a blossom in a couple of years time? I initially had the same thought but then reasoned that by the time (fingers crossed) I have another baby there will probably be a new system out. Also, buying the converter is pretty expensive on top of an already expensive pram. Personally I think a Carrycot is essential for those first few months although I know some people don't bother. On the journey front my Uncle had the same problem - he lives in York and most of my family live in Dorset. They have never done the trip without an overnight stay and York is a good few hours short of your journey to Scotland. Perhaps you could persuade Dave's family to come and visit you when the baby is born and then perhaps you could go there in the New Year when baby is a little older? Just a thought.

I've got my 22 week appointment with the Consultant tomorrow. I'm a little bit nervous, not sure why. Maybe I'm just anxious that my weight will get raised again. If it does I shall swiftly remind her I've lost 3kg since 9 weeks and that the anaesthetist I was referred to couldn't understand why I was there as I'm "not even big". Blood pressure is still on the low side of normal so they can't use that against me either. I was talking to my Auntie about it last week, she's a Sister in a Casualty department and she told me she thinks it's disgusting that people aren't allowed to enjoy pregnancy any more. In her opinion you are lectured over the smallest of things and the risks are constantly exaggerated. My MW has been okay so far, although she is a little "old school" in her approach. However, I must say the MW's I met in the Maternity Unit last week couldn't have been lovelier and I would definitely prefer one of them there when I give birth rather than my own. I guess it's just the luck of the draw on the day you get admitted?


----------



## becs0375

When I had my 16 week one she told me the next time would be 28 weeks, then I doubled checked my noted etc and it is now 28 weeks, used to be 25!!


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Louise3512uk

OOhh how strange, at my last appointment I had a different midwife as mine was away on hold and she said to make one for 23/24.... 

I hope I don't get told off!! Although I won't have seen my own midwife since 8 weeks so it's probably not a bad thing to see her now!


----------



## MrsJ08

Apaton - glad everything is ok. Louise - glad to hear you are feeling better too. :hugs:


----------



## Blob

I have really random times i have to see the MW i have seen one for the booking in and at the scans and thats all :lol: I'm not bothered as i dont want to really see them :shrug: Dont think i see one until 28weeks ish either. 

We took Tabs on an 7-8hr journey when she was 8 weeks old and just drove... i hate stopping so we stopped once so i could feed her and she slept the rest of the way :)


----------



## becs0375

I haven't seen my actuall mw since 8 weeks either lol!!! The one at 16 weeks was a stand in! Tbh because I am overweight and I have PCOS I thought they would to see me more often, but my consultant at the hospital said I was fit and healthy and that my weight wasn't an issue! I was quite shocked!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

I was really confused about MW appointments so my MW gave me a timetable. I know all hospitals differ but here are the dates she told me if it helps anyone. I think the confusion is that we are supposed to make some appointments with our GP not the MW, especially if it's your first pregnancy.

22 Weeks Routine Antenatal - MW
25 Weeks Routine Antenatal (First Pregnancy Only) - GP
28 Weeks Full Blood Count, Anti-body Screen, Glucose Screen if needed - MW
31 Weeks Routine Antenatal (First Pregnancy Only) - GP
34 Weeks Routine Antenatal and Alternative Therapy Clinic if Breech Position - MW
36 Weeks Routine Antenatal Refer Persistent Breech for ECV - MW
38 Weeks Routine Antenatal - GP
40 Weeks Routine Antenatal Offer Sweep (First Pregnancy Only) - MW
41 Weeks Offer Sweep, Induction Booked - MW


----------



## Boony

you see the midwife more when its your first. When you get onto the second they kind of leave you to get on with it unless you have any problems or are high risk


----------



## Mrs_N

becs we are in Bungay - near Beccles :)

louise so glad your dad is home :thumbup: 

I have my next appointment at 23 weeks, it was meant to be 22 but I wasn't able to do that week so it's the one after.


----------



## Louise3512uk

THanks for that MrsJ08, my midwife told me that the chances are I'll only see my GP once! I just go along with the hope that they'll tell me at my appointment when I should be making the next one!

I saw the cutest babygro on the internet this morning... now you have to know my DH - he is obsessed with everything he really really wants and really really needs.. mainly the big gadgets that he doesn't have, according to him he's the only man in the world that doesn't have a plasma screen tv, PS3, Xbox 360, blu ray player, laptop etc etc etc... bless him he just WANTS lots of things!

This babygro simply says "I'm Daddy's new laptop" .......... How cute!!!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Mrs_N said:


> becs we are in Bungay - near Beccles :)
> 
> louise so glad your dad is home :thumbup:
> 
> I have my next appointment at 23 weeks, it was meant to be 22 but I wasn't able to do that week so it's the one after.

I work at a school in Beccles! Oooooooooohhh small world!


----------



## Blob

Lousie thats so cuuuute!! Have you got a link to that i need to show a friend :haha:


----------



## Carley22

thanks blob for the input its really useful....... think i will probably go peach just want to make sure as its a LOT of money and quite an investment... i love it being all chromed up very bling!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Louise3512uk said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> becs we are in Bungay - near Beccles :)
> 
> louise so glad your dad is home :thumbup:
> 
> I have my next appointment at 23 weeks, it was meant to be 22 but I wasn't able to do that week so it's the one after.
> 
> I work at a school in Beccles! Oooooooooohhh small world!Click to expand...

ooh very small world!


----------



## Blob

The thing is with prams you have to go with what you love else everytime you see them you will kinda be a bit green :haha: Least thats what i'm like....I cant wait to get my apple/pear this weekend.

If the apple seat wasnt so much bigger than the peach i would have got that as its soo pretty and sparkley :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

I think we are going to get the peach - just need to go and test it out somewhere first!


----------



## Blob

Eeee i will be jealous...but Tabs was just too tall to sit in the peach :cry: I tried one out a while ago along with the apple and pear ones...


----------



## Louise3512uk

https://www.cafepress.co.uk/+daddys_laptop_infant_creeper,68695381

https://www.cafepress.co.uk/+my_daddys_a_geek_infant_bodysuit,134879373

There are also some brilliant maternity t shirts on there, I love this one:
https://www.cafepress.co.uk/+whats_out_there_maternity_dark_ts,133093855


----------



## MrsJ08

Carley if you are going to go for the Peach make sure you play a few shops off against each other. Both Babybirds and Snowflakes in Dorset sell it, I'm sure they will do their best to compete. When I was looking at the Apple I found a place on the internet (BabyBoom2000) who were prepared to sell is for £510 which was £150 cheaper than John Lewis!


----------



## Carley22

ooo good advise - i was planning on playing hem all off against eachother at the baby show- hehe - i love a bargain!! 

Louise some of those T-shirts are fantastic....

I like "yes im pregnant, i dont know what im having, its due in september, and NO you cant touch my belly"


----------



## Blob

:lol: I would feel mean putting that on a top cos i dont mind people talking about bump :dohh:


----------



## Carley22

yeah i know what you mean but i dont know what it is with Bournemoouth town centre you get a LOT of old ladies coming up to give you a good pat down...... and it really annoys me, bless them!


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah it would annoy me too - luckily I haven't had any unwanted bump touchers yet! *touch wood*


----------



## Louise3512uk

Everytime I look on that website I see another dozen or so t shirts that I want, and there are loads of babygros that I want too!! I also quite like the "All I wanted was a backrub" one :D


----------



## Carley22

yeah brilliant and the "it all started with a kiss"


----------



## x-amy-x

Ive just been to bed with caitlyn for a nap, i could have stayed there for hours if she'd have let me lol

somerset ladies! I am going on holiday to Minehead at the end of june begining of july. Will be taking a trip to clarks village in Street (bizarre name for a place lol) we went last year and it was great... opportunity for a mini meet? xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

OOhh if you do have a mini meet let me know when and I'll see if we can arrange a family visit at the same time!!

I dunno if this is just related to my stomach upset problems at the moment, but I'm having awful backache.. I can't lie in one position for more than a few minutes at a time and its even getting to me when sitting up now! Anyone else having all these aches? WHat can I do about it?!


----------



## x-amy-x

backache is often associated with contractions... i have had a few this pregnancy. however, if its constant, i wouldnt worry about it :)


----------



## Blob

Boooo to you all for living so far away :sulk:

Amy i would LOVE to sleep all day too :hissy:


----------



## x-amy-x

never mind booing.. your gonna meet ME soon... so we dont ALL live so far away haha come on holliday with me


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Oh yea so we are teehee!!


----------



## x-amy-x

can i have permission to MOAN all day? haha


----------



## Blob

Teehee yea i guess so :lol:


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Blob

We're going to a zoo meet in June... I'm near Stirling :winkwink:


----------



## Louise3512uk

OH MY GOD I'm sorry it's off topic, but there's me all proud that my little white albino bunny and my german shepherd dog get on so well, playing together, the bunny is climbing all over the dog, how cute!!

NO, I WAS WRONG! I just had to stop the little cute white albino bunny rabbit HUMPING my german shepherd! I don't know if it was a dominance thing or what but it was definately a sight I never imagined myself seeing :o


----------



## x-amy-x

:lol:


----------



## Louise3512uk

And now the dog is laying by the rabbits hutch, clearly he's hopelessly in love. Hmmmmmm why can't I have normal animals?


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Thats so weird :rofl:


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: louise, that's an interesting couple!


----------



## Blob

It wouldnt really matter TBH but i think i would feel odd too so i know what you mean :nope: Should be fun though. I hope Tabs enjoys the zoo :)


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Louise3512uk

I have a little video we took of them yesterday which is really cute but I can't upload it because it's too big, and I don't know how to make it smaller!


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi everyone:flower:
well just got back from my appointment with my consultant regarding the 'fibrous bands' that i have.he pointed out there is a very small one right at the top of the uterus well away from baby,i said to him what about when the baby grows and it has much less room inside of me could the band interfere with the baby then?he was quite happy to say he sees no threat to the baby.he could see how anxious i was though esp as i'd been reading up info on these bands on the internt(big mistake btw)so i will be having scans every 4 weeks to monitor my situation.i am very relieved at this outcome and i have a scan on 27th may,which is dd 11th birthday:hugs:he was a really nice consultant and i am feeling very postitive today!


----------



## Mrs_N

xcited4mybump said:


> hi everyone:flower:
> well just got back from my appointment with my consultant regarding the 'fibrous bands' that i have.he pointed out there is a very small one right at the top of the uterus well away from baby,i said to him what about when the baby grows and it has much less room inside of me could the band interfere with the baby then?he was quite happy to say he sees no threat to the baby.he could see how anxious i was though esp as i'd been reading up info on these bands on the internt(big mistake btw)so i will be having scans every 4 weeks to monitor my situation.i am very relieved at this outcome and i have a scan on 27th may,which is dd 11th birthday:hugs:he was a really nice consultant and i am feeling very postitive today!

thats great news that he was so understanding, and that he doesn't anticipate any risk to the baby :thumbup: yay for scans too! :happydance:


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Louise3512uk

Great news hun! x


----------



## xcited4mybump

aww thanks so much girls,i have worried quite alot about these bands,i've read lodes of stories on the net and they were very unpleasant......i really scared myself:cry:esp as i know it has to happen to somebody!but the consultant said he has seen a few bands and the babies are born fit and healthy:hugs:

yeah i'm really happy to get more chances to see bubs,although wish it were under different circumstances..........i may get a chance to see what we're havin after all esp as little one didn't want to reveal at my 20wk scan:kiss:

thanks again everyone for your support,i've read these boards more than i've posted,naughty i know:blush:i'm feeling the luuuvvvv here though you are a wonderful bunch of beautiful mamas 2b xxx


----------



## Blob

Awwww thats brilliant news!!! :yipee: Also Yaay for seeing baby lots more :)


----------



## MrsJ08

Great news Xcited4my bump x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great news hun!


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Asher

Evening all, you've been a chatty mob today!! Too much to even catch up on!!

I'm so tired! I am going to bed very soon.

My 22 week consultant appointment went well today. MW did BP, checked wee and listened in to number 3. All sounded good, but babba does not like me lying on my back at all even just for a check. Heartbeat kept dipping, and as soon as I tilted my bum even slightly he came back up to normal. So need to make sure I sleep on my side all the time. MW said she reckons I'll get faint if I lie on my back for too long!!

Consultant is happy for me to try for the homebirth I would really like if I get to 37 weeks, and has gone as far to say that she doesn't anticipate me needing steroids at 34 weeks this time as I got to almost 37 last time! So that's good. Hopefully there will only be one more trip up to see her, at 32 weeks, to check all is good and let me get on with things. So, next stop, midwife at 28 weeks. Phew!

My sciatica is driving me mad mad mad. It's like toothache and is so much worse as the day goes on. Grrrr.

Sounds like all you ladies are good today then? xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Great news, those consultants are lovely! 

Loved the t-shirts Louise, will look tomorrow for a proper look!

My fave baby poem I can't remember the start, and i love it so much, will have to think hard, its just I am under pressure to get off the laptop and cant think straight!!:haha:
Looked it up...

I hope that my children, look back on today
And remember a mother who had time to play;
Children grow up while you're not looking,
There's years ahead for cleaning and cooking.
So, hush now, cobwebs, dust go to sleep.
I'm nursing my baby, and babies don't keep.


Back tomorrow, but not til afternoon! Busy day ahead!

Bye for now,

:hugs:xx


----------



## SisterRose

Asher, good news on the homebirth. Hope it goes well and to plan!

Lovely poems, I'll get all emotional and teary! :haha:

Looks like our September babies like scaring us. My baby's another one who's hardly moved at all today and I've had the dreaded stomache aches again the last few days! can only assume she's growing. Hope everything is ok in there *pokes belly*
heartbeat sounds good on the doppler anyway, but no movement there either! :dohh:


----------



## becs0375

Evening all xxx

Great news that everyones appointments went well!!!!

Well I am well and truly knackered!! Been on the go all day, my lower back is aching and I am sure I have sciatica, shooting pains down the back of my legs!! Just taken some paracetamol and had a bath so hoping it will ease off!!!

I never thought pregnancy could be so tiring, I always thought it was a myth LMAO!!! I have soooooooooo been proved wrong!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Becs, hope you feel less achey after a nights rest! sounds like you were up and down all day. I'm so unhealthy i probably would've keeled over hours ago to be found hours later by my mother or something :haha:


By the way, anyone know when my ticker is due to move up? i think it's some time this week. Exciting! she's getting chubbier ;D


----------



## becs0375

I feel about 90 tonight!!!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey all,
Not long come in from a grueling day at work - it just seemed to go on forever! I even went to get a chair to put in the procedure room as i'm getting tired & achey feet standing on them all day. DH is trying to kill himself at football again tonight (he always comes back with an injury :haha:) so it's just me & the cat! Just waiting on my baked potatoes then i'm off to eat a box of maltesers in the bath & hopefully finish off my book :thumbup:

Carley


> 3. What do people do on long (10 hour) car journeys with LO - should they be lying flat?

 i know they recommend baby's should only be in a sitting position for a few hours tops (i think it may even be only 45 mins....seem to remember reading that somewhere) hence why i went for the car seat i did :winkwink: plus it doubles as the carrycot as it lays flat on the frame too. As for the chair - they are amazing, my friend who has twins has one & she loved nursing her two in it (when visitors would let her have a go in it :haha:).



> Amy im going from Bournemouth to Inverness as Daves dad and bro live in Scotland.... so bottom of england to top of scotland - always a fun drive"!!!!

 I can't offer you a bed but my sofa's are comfy......or your welcome to stop by for a tea break & baby change (i mean clothes not a swop lmao) as your passing hun, i'm only a few mile off junction 10 of the M6. Apaton you too :thumbup: and anyone else for that matter :hugs:

I think the midwife appointment at 25 weeks is to get your grant money mainly, mine said not to bother with the 22 week one as i'd have to wait till i saw her the time after for my grant form & they can take a while to process.

I came to put on my long sleeved maternity top on this morning as it's a bit chilly & i seem to have outgrown it!!! I mean how do you outgrow a bloody maternity top in pregnancy :growlmad:. I think i need to moochy on ebay, need a dress for my friends little girls christening too but i don't want to fork out a fortune on something i will hardly ever wear! Talking of wearing though - i bought bump bands over the weekend & they are fab! They make mee feel like i'm getting a constant hug around my tummy & they help to keep my jeans in place :happydance:

Tufty has been fairy quiet today just giving me the odd nudge every now and again, i wonder if he's resting & growing though as he was very active all weekend. I also think i notice the movements a lot less when i'm at work - probably due to the amount of concentrating i do.

7 days too viability now :happydance: oh it's always one milestone or another we all seem to be working towards lol

Right, dinner must be nearly ready now, back in a little while ladies xxx


----------



## Asher

Becs you sound just like me with your back! it's so annoying! 

I just noticed my ticker box went up!! I can't believe it's nearer to the end now not the beginning! Where is the time going?


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's such a sweet offer Limpetsmum! x


----------



## Zo23

Asher said:


> I just noticed my ticker box went up!! I can't believe it's nearer to the end now not the beginning! Where is the time going?

Me too I think!


----------



## becs0375

Asher said:


> Becs you sound just like me with your back! it's so annoying!
> 
> I just noticed my ticker box went up!! I can't believe it's nearer to the end now not the beginning! Where is the time going?

Ita horrible isn't it!!!!! Think I am gonna take it easy tomorrow and rest up!!


----------



## SisterRose

Alright, I've worked out we move up a box at 22 weeks 2 days and then up again a box at 26 weeks 5 days. :haha:
I can't wait to be at the end boxes and have one of the chunky looking babies! can't believe that baby started off a tiny ball of cells and a shrimp looking thing!


----------



## x-amy-x

i have posted the most in this thread *blush*


----------



## Louise3512uk

Ding with the back pain! I feel like crying it's still hurting me, AND my stomach pain, although I'm wondering if they are linked or if I'm confusing one for the other.... not looking forward to bed, can't sleep for all the aching! I'm so pathetic at the moment!

Amy I'm not surprised you chatterbox! Hee hee


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: hope you feel better soon louise xx


----------



## becs0375

HAHA Amy!!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Hope you feel better soon Louise, I just wish I could suggest something for you to feel better......

Had my Scan today, all's well realised I must have a lazy baby as they just would not move for most of the scan and seems to like there legs up by their ears!!!! Well lucky they were lazy as couldn't see the sex and so I didn't have the temptation to find out... No wonder i haven't felt any kicks yet !!

xxx


----------



## xprincessx

Had my scan today as well and baby was so active but just when she went to check the sex it closed its legs...modest baby!! I nearly fainted when i left the room because i worried about having too much of a suprise when it comes out lol x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning ladies....today is my day to say.....

:wohoo: I am VIABLE :wohoo:

Sorry for the selfish post, but it feels great to finally say it! xx


----------



## SisterRose

Glad your scans went well Jellyfish and xprincessx :D

Happy V-day Teeny_weeny! it's not a selfish post, I can't imagine how you feel. It's the day(other than the birth of course:haha: I'm most looking forward to!)



And I swear I saw my tummy jump just a *tiny* bit this morning! :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

going to see metallica tomorrow!! So fecking excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Awman. Metallica are awesome! lucky you. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations on your scans Princess & Jellycat
Happy "V" Day Teeny Weeny. 

I'm off to my Consultant appointment shortly x


----------



## Pinky1974

Asher said:


> Consultant is happy for me to try for the homebirth

awwww, and I was hoping to meet you in hospital with our new born babies. :cry:

But I'm really pleased everything is okay. Do you have Nuttall as your specialist. He's mine. 

Have a nice day.

Bianca


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!

Happy V Day ladies xxxxx Can't believe its my turn next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My sciatica was bad last night, took some paracetamols and then finally got comfy in bed!! I didn't wake up anymore till 5am!!! Its not aching at the mo, so gonna take it easy today!!! Haha I have a good excuse!!!!


----------



## Cafferine

Has anyone got cravings? I didn't really have any untill the last few weeks and I just love cheese! I haven't been able to get cheese and raw onion sandwiches out of my head for days now and today I caved and made myself 2 big ones for brunch! Gah straight to my thighs.


----------



## x-amy-x

Nah no cravings for me... just food. feed meee feed me now :lol:


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh yeah chesse - can't get enough of the stuff! 

happy v-day teeny-weeny! :happydance: 

Halfway point for me today whoop whoop! :yipee:


----------



## becs0375

Bloody weather, everytime I get ready to take Murphy out it bloody hails!!!! Think its trying to tell me something!!


----------



## Cafferine

Ha Amy! 

Does anyone use any pregnancy/parenting chatrooms? I was looking for one thought it could be fun but they have closed the one on this site. 

Also for people that have questions and don't want to disturb their midwife cow and gate website opperates a 'live chat' thing with midwives mon-fri 9-5 so you can just nip on and ask a question and get an answer straight away. Thought it could come in handy for us girls.


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## becs0375

Have you tried ebay apaton??!!!


----------



## Blob

Yaay for V day hun :)

I dont really have cravings TBH i just want to drink juice ALL the time :wacko:


----------



## becs0375

I have had no cravings, just like food in general!!!


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## becs0375

Thats naughty of them!


----------



## SisterRose

Haha. When someone asked me what I was craving I just said "Food" too. For a while I did have a thing with Onion Bhajis, it was so strange. I just wanted to eat them all of the time, never have before and never have since! that passed about a month ago :haha:


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I haven't had any cravings although I'm quite keen on Nestle Clusters Cereal at the moment. I was hoping I would get some really wacky ones.

I've been to see the Consultant - it was fine, I got myself for stressed for nothing. I heard the babies HB again - baby was wriggling so it was swinging between 145-150bpm. Everything was normal she checked my urine (no protein this time) and blood pressure. They have told me to start taking my asthma medication again, they think stopping it was bad advice from my GP as the steroids don't cross the placenta. They told me they would like me to have a "weight neutral" pregnancy so are happy that I've lost some weight. They have decided to give me extra scan's although they didn't explain why, just to check growth is normal apparently. I'm not complaining, at least I get to see Jellybean again at 28, 32 & 36 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

sounds like a positive appointment mrsJ :thumbup:


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Girlies!

happy V-day teeny! it's so great to see everyone becoming viable - can't wait to say I am! :happydance:

Louise - i LOVE that t-shirt website. I could spend SOOOO much on there - i've seen 2 baby vests which I am definitely buying for OH for father's day. 

Great to see that people's scans & appointments are all going well :thumbup: 

As for me... well, I had a bad day yesterday. I moved in with OH in March, and because I'm not working (and he is), we had to re-apply for tax credits. I didn't think we'd get them (he earns quite a lot) so was really surprised when they gave us over £100 a week! I called and questioned it, but was told everything was fine, and that's what we were entitled to (inc. all the back pay to march). 

Yesterday, i finally got the paperwork through. Whoever processed my claim has got my OH annual expenses and salary mixed up, and based it on him earning £103 a year. So now, not only are we eligible for only £10 per week, but we owe them over £1000 what they have given us already (most of which I've already spent in mothercare / ikea). 

I cried all day, especially as I'd called up twice before and were told that it was definitely correct. I didn't worry about the paperwork, as I know that they are busy with the renewals forms etc. 

Apparently now you don't need to be able to tie your own shoelaces to work for the inland revenue. My OH works for the Police, yet whoever processed our claim didn't query an annual salary of £103. 

I still feel like crap today, it really shook me up and put me on a major downer. I had financial difficulties when I had dd, but I thought it would be different this time :cry: We'll manage fine, but it just hurts to have my hopes raised and then shattered like that. Plus, now I can't be the stay-at-home mum like I wanted to be :cry: I don't want anyone else looking after my baby like they did my DD - she was in nursery from 5 months old :cry:

Sorry for the rant ladies. I know i'm in a much better situation than some, and I can't wait for bubs.


----------



## becs0375

Tax credits are a nightmare, unfortunately they keep messing things up for people! The same happened to my sister and she ended owing them nearly £3k! She paid it back bit by bit! They really do take the mick, seeing as you querried it and contacted them.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: optical I can't believe they didn't question a salary of £103! 
you did all you could to make sure it was right so they are totally at fault - I'm sure they can't make you pay it back all at once?


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## elmaxie

hi ladies!

Just sneaking on whilst Nathan has a nap...unexpected to say the least as he has been fighting sleep the past week!

MrsJ fab news...I too am getting growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks. I am larger and had diabetes with Nathan so they are doing it again as my chances of avoiding the diabetes this time round again is very slim! But I am over 23 weeks and still no sign. But it caught me at 28/29 weeks last time.:cry:

Optical:hugs: It makes me so angry to hear this as you DID call twice to query the amount and no one even thought that an annual salery of £103 in the police may be wrong?:shrug: I hate the way they make th emistake and then its the innocent that pay:growlmad:Are the expecting a lump sum back or are you having to pay in instalments? I would call again and complain stating you called twice to query and NOONE picked up on the huge error! Hope you feel better about it soon:hugs:

Ohh better go I hear the tones of a small boy awake upstairs!!

Emma.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thats awful about the tax credits, I would go to citizens advice and see if there is anything you can do.. they can not make you pay them back all at once if it will mean compromising your 'quality of life' - especially as it was their mistake and not yours! Make them an offer to pay it back at an affordable amount to you, ie £50 a month.. yeah it'll take a long time but it was their mistake, at least they're getting it back!

Happy V day teeny! Also happy V day to drazic who seems to have disappeared!!
Happy halfway Mrs N, glad scans are going well to everyone else! 

I'm still in a lot of pain over here, started wondering if it was ribs moving around, goodness knows, i can't get an appointment with the doctor because you have to book your illness a week in advance at my docs... I spoke to my lovely midwife who suggested it's either a sickness bug thats doing the rounds, in which case hang on till tomorrow when I see her as she doesn't want me in hospital if i have a bug, or it could be a kidney infection, so i'm going to an emergency clinic tonight to be tested for that... I can't see that its a kidney infection though as the pain is mid way up my back, and higher, and in my stomach above my belly button! We'll see!


----------



## becs0375

Hope you get something sorted Louise!! Sounds painful xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks ladies... :hugs:

They said that I might be able to pay it back off my future benefits payments. So, instead of £10 per week, I'll probably get £5. I guess it's better than having to pay it all back in one go, but now i'm having to wait AGAIN for the decision about how much I actually owe them! 

I've decided to budget without any help from them at all, and whatever I get will be a bonus. 

I'm starting to get angry about it now, rather than upset. I must say, they have a nasty phonecall coming if they do try to get me to pay it all in one go. Yesterday, i think i was too soft as i was crying down the phone! Now it's all sunk in, I'm getting :growlmad:. 

But then I think of baby going to a childminder and I just get sad again. I know that there's nothing wrong with it - DD has amazing social skills etc from going to nursery, and she loved it most of the time. I just wanted to look after my baby myself :sad2:


----------



## opticalillus5

Aw Louise FX you feel better soon! My docs are the same - you have to call up at 8 to get an appointment, but they are all gone by the time you get through! If i gets any worse, go to a&e :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Optical - please don't take this the wrong way but do you really have to go back to work for the £400 a month you won't be getting now? Surely your child-minding fees would be more than £400? I know it's really difficult and everyone has different financial circumstances but if you don't want to go back to work could you not manage if you tightened your belt a little? You will definitely be able to pay the money back in instalments, especially as it was their mistake. Trust me I do know how hard it is, I'm not saying this because I'm rolling in money,since I was made redundant our income has dropped like a stone, I didn't even get the £12k redundancy payment I was entitled to because Baugur the Icelandic company I worked for went into administration. I used to earn £60k a year, from September we will be living on £25k as I'm not going back to work. It is amazing what you can do to reduce your outgoings when you have to. Feel free to tell me to mind my own business, just trying to give a different perspective. xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks MrsJ... I'd love to be able to not go back. We could manage, because we're managing now and we'd be earning the same. OH gets about £29k a year, and we get the Child Benefit that everyone gets.

Thing is, at the mo i'm o.k. not to work because i have an 'excuse'. I have genuinely tried to get a job (I quit my teacher training in march as it was too much with DD and bump), but I haven't been successful - as soon as they see the bump they don't wanna know. 

But, after bubs is about 6 months, I have a feeling that OH will get peeved with me not working. We're engaged, and really want to get married... So would need to put some money away. Maybe he won't push me into getting a job. Maybe he'll be happy to let me stay at home. But I just can't help but feel that he'll want me to work as soon as I can... I've always worked/studied full time and it's never been part of the long-term plan for me to be a stay at home mum. I just thought that, as we were getting an extra £400 per month (or so I thought), I could put it to him that it'd be pointless me going back to work when we were already getting so much. 

I dunno if that makes sense, but now that we'll have less coming in, i'll feel more pressured to get a job. I see what you mean about the nursery fees though, it makes sense as they were a fortune for DD!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise, I've been getting something similar to what you're described today. I broke down in tears at work today as someone asked how I was feeling!! I just feel so tired as well which isn't helping.

Optical, the whole tax credit thing is crazy. I hear about all sorts of companies making these sorts of mistakes and then expecting the person to sort it out when it comes to light. Someone should be accountable and they should bend over backwards to make it as easy for you as possible to pay back. We don't think we will be able to afford to live on just my oh's salary as we have a large mortgage. We were hoping to change it to interest only but not many companies are offering them at the moment and those that are are charging as much, if not more, than our repayment mortgage!! We will do what we can and just see how it goes but we are definitely going to have to tighten out belts. 

Happy V day Teeny and Drazic!

Anyone heard from Brigitte (Mamabird) recently?

I'm soooo tired... can't wait to get home. x


----------



## babythinkpink

Louise, hope your feeling better soon xx

Becs, I had syatica in my other pregnancies and it has been miserable, I get twinges of it now but nothing much so far, just the need to turn over in bed at night quite a lot to get off the painful side!
So i can sympathyse from previous times, and it is horrible xx

Teeny, Happy V day :happydance:

Cravings...yes, boiled eggs, can't get enough of them!!

Opticallillus, that is crap about the money, yes you can pay it back out of what you get like you say £5 a week, but still a shitter, you should queery it as far as possible before you pay any back though, my friend was overpaid and because it was their mistake she questioned it and got to keep it, but it was only that she challenged it because it was their mistake, if she had agreed to repayments they would have just accepted.

Anyway, I am off to see the clothes louise put the link to yesterday b4 i loose the pages all together, actually i think i bookmarked it! Love the baby looking down the hole, so funny! My son didn't like it! Women humour i think!!
Baby been quiet again, I hope these baby's are so sleepy when they come out, and we can all chat on her because they are such well behaved babies:haha:

Time to go, not long b4 school run and things to do, had lunch at mcdonalds though, yum yum! :hugs:xx


----------



## becs0375

I too am also feeling tired!!!! Its like I haven't slept for ages and feel so grouchy!!


----------



## x-amy-x

opticalillus5 said:


> Hey Girlies!
> 
> happy V-day teeny! it's so great to see everyone becoming viable - can't wait to say I am! :happydance:
> 
> Louise - i LOVE that t-shirt website. I could spend SOOOO much on there - i've seen 2 baby vests which I am definitely buying for OH for father's day.
> 
> Great to see that people's scans & appointments are all going well :thumbup:
> 
> As for me... well, I had a bad day yesterday. I moved in with OH in March, and because I'm not working (and he is), we had to re-apply for tax credits. I didn't think we'd get them (he earns quite a lot) so was really surprised when they gave us over £100 a week! I called and questioned it, but was told everything was fine, and that's what we were entitled to (inc. all the back pay to march).
> 
> Yesterday, i finally got the paperwork through. Whoever processed my claim has got my OH annual expenses and salary mixed up, and based it on him earning £103 a year. So now, not only are we eligible for only £10 per week, but we owe them over £1000 what they have given us already (most of which I've already spent in mothercare / ikea).
> 
> I cried all day, especially as I'd called up twice before and were told that it was definitely correct. I didn't worry about the paperwork, as I know that they are busy with the renewals forms etc.
> 
> Apparently now you don't need to be able to tie your own shoelaces to work for the inland revenue. My OH works for the Police, yet whoever processed our claim didn't query an annual salary of £103.
> 
> I still feel like crap today, it really shook me up and put me on a major downer. I had financial difficulties when I had dd, but I thought it would be different this time :cry: We'll manage fine, but it just hurts to have my hopes raised and then shattered like that. Plus, now I can't be the stay-at-home mum like I wanted to be :cry: I don't want anyone else looking after my baby like they did my DD - she was in nursery from 5 months old :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies. I know i'm in a much better situation than some, and I can't wait for bubs.

I advise you launch a formal complaint. Send them a complaint in writing... try and resolve it that way. If not, write to your MP. We had trouble with tax credits and it only got resolved when our MP wrote to them, we got paid what they owed us and an extra £200 in compensation. It was not your error, so you shouldnt have to pay for it. Dont let it lie xx


----------



## MamaBird

:hi: Ann I'm here! lol! There is just so much chatter going on in this thread that by the time I get to the end I forget what it is I wanted to write so I just don't write anything.

Tenny: Happy V Day!!! 2 more days for me! 

Mrs_N: Happy 20 weeks!! Isn't the half way point exciting!??

Optical: Hope you can sort all of this out without too much stress.:hugs:

So, I have a bit of news...I have FINALLY started seeing my belly move!!!!:happydance: I thought I saw it poke out once this past Friday, but last night I had my shirt up while sitting on the sofa with DH and we BOTH saw it move!! It was so exciting! :happydance:

Hope all you ladies have a great day!!

xo


----------



## Louise3512uk

Mamabird congrats on seeing your belly move! Amazing isnt it! x


----------



## x-amy-x

Has anyone else got a teeny bump? my bump showed up for a whole day. Then its gone back to being really unnoticable. And when i look at my bump with caitlyn i start to worry! and im not a worrier! I'm starting to think maybe theres not a lot of water in there, ive been feeling less movement over the last few days too. Hoping theres a few more of you out there with teeny bumps!


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Amy i think we all worry...with Tabs i honnestly had no bump at all... It wont let me copy my photo from FB else i would show you i was wearing a bikini at 21 weeks and nothing. :hugs:

This time my baby is measuring 5 weeks behind what Tabs was (she was 3 weeks big) and i have a bigger bump :wacko: I dont think your bump makes a difference. 

:hugs: I know you wont believe anyone though as you're so worried :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

i just see pics of everyones bumps including my own and everyone seems to have something! Mine doesnt even look like flab :shrug: im a slim person and i just assumed everyone would have a bump by now... surely itd show more in the slimmer people... apparently not anyway haha...

im not overly worried anyway, will see what its like at my next midwife appt when she measures me xx


----------



## Mrs_N

maybe she's hiding towards your back amy? :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

theres only so much space in there to hide though :lol: i think its just coz i had evie... and i know this baby is bigger than she was, im wondering where the hell its hiding :lol:


----------



## lilia

Louise- I had a lot of the same symptoms as you and ended up being rushed into A&E last week, i had a kidney stone. I had severe back pain, sickness, tummy ache and was struggling for breath sometimes. I would just say drink lots and lots of water, just in case it is a kidney infection, it will help flush it. Its awful feeling poorly when pregnant, as you can't really take anything for the pain :( Fx you get better soon :) xxxx


----------



## SisterRose

Lilia - :hugs: hope you feel better now. My mum had a kidney stone and she was in agony. Not nice :(

Louise - Hope you feel better soon too :hugs:

Mamabird - Yay for seeing baby&belly move! I swear I saw mine give a little jump this morning when I felt a kick, but I might be just imagining it :haha:



Heres some recent bumpage from me. 21 weeks(ish) and 22 weeks today :happydance:
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/dsfsdf.jpg?t=1273598131https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100511_4.jpg?t=1273598202

Excuse the mess in the second, I was in pyjamas and a huggeeee t.shirt, I had to tie it back with a band to actually show the bump.


----------



## babythinkpink

Mamabird, congrats on seeing bump move, its such wonderful thing! And that dh saw it too, my bump has only really kicked me and a tube of cold cream on my tummy, as soon as dh goes near me all is quiet! Its like baby thinks, shhh its Daddy, lay stil til he's gone:haha:!!
Bless, I know what you mean about lots being written, I get a bit lost too, and tend to take so long to reply that loads of other posts are written in the meantime!:dohh:

Amy, I am a lot smaller than i have been in previous pregnancies, I do have a bump but also have no muscles strong enough to hold my belly in so its more food than baby! I prod about and can't feel much tbh, certainly nothing that feels like a baby but it must be in there, the scan says so!!
I am small (8 and a half stone and 5ft 3 ish or there abouts!!Although I was 9st when i fell pregnant as i had been trying for 9 months to get pregnant and eaten pretty well to encourage being pregnant))but have always piled the weight on in pregnancy and carried all over, then i have a real struggle when baby is born to come to terms with my body how its left! 
Baby grows every day, and she can't hide for much longer, I think your having a small bump day, as opposed to a bad hair day!!

Well I am uber (?) organised today, everyone eaten, kitchen cleaned, washing up done, 2 out of 4 children clean 1 de nitted, bedrooms hovered and landing and son hovered lounge and cleaned kitchen floor, and washing machine on spin as i type!! 
Pile of ironing i choose to ignore for now, just leave that to grow a bit more!

Time to go, still one more child to bath, one to push in the direction of the bathroom, then an early night for me, in bed with my tv, bliss, just facebook to check!

Back tomorrow :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise - really hope you feel better soon you poor thing.

Optical - that makes complete sense, I understand your predicament now. I think if you are used to working it's hard to get your head around anyway. My DH got cross with me a few weeks ago and said "look, I think you need to get your head around the idea that you probably aren't going to be working for the next couple of years, we are going to be pretty skint but you are going to be able to look after the baby yourself, just try and enjoy it". I was feeling guilty at the prospect of not working but also the idea of having no income of my own. That's probably the hardest part for me because I'm used to being the major breadwinner, having plenty of money and being the one who was working 50 hour weeks. I think having been made redundant and not having worked for a while will probably make the transition a little easier because when it happened out of the blue it completely knocked the wind out of me and dented my confidence. In other ways it's helped me because I've had to live through my biggest fear happening and I've realised that as long as you stick together you can get through anything. Good luck, whatever happens xx

Mamabird - how exciting that you saw your tummy move - I've felt a couple of kicks from the outside but not seen anything yet and DH hasn't felt the baby move.

Amy - your bump will come. My SS has just had her second, she's a size 6-8 and didn't start showing properly until she was 25/26 weeks. You baby is measuring well, perhaps you just don't have a lot of fluid at the moment to pad it out? I'm sure my bump is mostly water and fat.

x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies, i'm feeling crappy with a cold again today :cry:



> Morning ladies....today is my day to say.....
> 
> I am VIABLE
> 
> Sorry for the selfish post, but it feels great to finally say it! xx

You go ahead & be selfish :thumbup: i agree it's the day i look forward to as well :winkwink:

Last night in the bath i saw my belly jump when bubba gave me a kick - it was amazing....i nearly dropped by book (and bubba nearly sent my box of maltesers into the water.......i guess that'll teach me to use my bump as a bath shelf :blush:)

Aww opticalillus5 :hugs: how annoying & upsetting for you! Can you agree on a manageable repayment plan, especially as the error wasn't your fault - might be worth getting some legal advice hunny. I appreciate how your feel about staying at home with this one, i have to go back to work full time when bubba is 5 months old & i'm hating the idea of someone else raising my baby :nope: we hadn't planned it this way but DH has a huge amount of debts from when he was made redundant without any pay (going from £40k a year to benefits was a dreadful time for him - esp as we all learn to live to our means if you know what i mean, now he has accumulated huge debts & has collectors phoning him on average 15 x daily). Hope you can get something sorted out sweetie :hugs:

I just got the bargain of the century, went to Newlife to see if they had anything for the christening (which they didn't :growlmad:) but i did get a 'pink lining yummy mummy changing mat' for £1 !!!!!! They had a bag too but it was not very much & had a bow missing off the front - i reeeeeeally want one of these. Despite me saying that i bought a Samsonite changing bag from there for £12.99! It's a brilliant bag & it matches all my samsonite luggage (not that i plan to fly anywhere with bubba :haha:) I like how it is plain black so it will match with the frame of the pram & DH will be able to use it (he's worried i'm gonna get a girly one & he'll be forced to have to use it lmao). Also picked up a lovely t-shirt for 2.99 & a pair of maternity jeans for £2.99 - buy one get one half price :happydance:

Well i better go wrap some presents for my friends son & daughter (born 2 years, 2 days & 2 hours apart lol) they call me their 'big sis' & i can't wait to see them, it's been a while as i've been so busy & tired. Eleanor has started playing with her Baby Annabell in preperation for the bubba's arrival :cloud9: i'm going to loose my child to a 9 year old :dohh:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Amy, I have a teeny bump too, it;s only really noticeable when I lie on my back! When I stand up you really wouldn't know I was pregnant unless I pulled my t shirt really tight! I'll take a picture in a min and post it so you can feel better! I think the plus side of me having a small bump is that I regularly see it move when baby is kicking!

Well I am just back from the doctors, they were worried I was showing signs of pre-eclampsia apart from i had no protein in my sample and my blood pressure was normal! It's not a kidney infection either.... they think it's some epigastric thing, really don't know what that means, but they said to take gaviscon regularly and if it hasn't cleared up in a couple of days to go back... so not much help there really! THey did say the back pain might be stomach pain in disguise.... hmmmm we'll see!

Hope everyone is feeling ok!


----------



## becs0375

Glad you got seen Louise!!!


----------



## Asher

Louise glad you got seen and at least your mind is a bit more at rest. Get the gaviscon down you lovie!!

Congrats Teeny on V day! I can't believe we're all approaching it! so so exciting!!

Bianca, I know, I was thinking about us bumping into each other at the hospital too!! Maybe we'll just have to cut out the middle man and just meet up!! 

Busy day for me at work today. had a lovely swim after work, managed a good mile. Now enjoying an alcohol free Becks while we watch the telly. Getting lots of good kicks from little one. Looking forward to eating cod wrapped in bacon, cauliflower cheese, roast beetroot, roast tatties and veggies. And then off to bed I think!!!


----------



## becs0375

I really wish I didnt feel so tired about this time of day!!!


----------



## Asher

It's poo Becs! It's about half nine it comes and gets me! Then I can hardly keep my eyes open!!


----------



## becs0375

I feel fine and then all of a sudden I am no use to anyone lol!!! God knows what I am gonna be like when Hope comes along!!!!


----------



## Asher

Well, at least when she's here, you can just cuddle her and not bother if you're tired!


----------



## becs0375

Exactly, and I will sleep when she does LMAO!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Urgh. Is it just me or is trying to swallow Gaviscon a little bit like trying to swallow man milk?! IT'S DISGUSTING!


----------



## Asher

Ha ha ha Louise!!! Man milk!! Fab!

...and yes, definitely! It's awful stuff but it does the job! x


----------



## becs0375

I can't do gaviscon, makes me throw up when it hits the back of my throat!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

I was told to eat bananas for heartburn/indigestion! much easier than manky 'man milk' gavison! lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Ladies

Only a quick Hi from me today as I'm shattered! New job is going well, a bit boring if I'm honest but fine for a few weeks work! I'm just not used to working full time hours and I'm dead on my feet come 6pm! 

Happy V Day Teeny!!!

Seeing the midwife tomorrow morning and hoping we FINALLY get to hear baby's heartbeat! I can't believe our midwife wouldn't try to listen for it til 24 weeks... still something to look forward to!

Anyway, going to go and fall asleep now! Hope you're all ok 

xx


----------



## Blob

Noooo i LOVE gaviscon :rofl: Its amazing!!!!!!! 

I'm really jealous i want this to be my first baby so i can sleep in the day :cry: They are never going to sleep at the same time and OH doesnt get even a day off :(


----------



## Louise3512uk

Blob said:


> Noooo i LOVE gaviscon :rofl: Its amazing!!!!!!!
> 
> (

You love man milk tee hee hee!


Does anyone know if it's ok to take syrup of figs when preggers?


----------



## MrsJ08

Lemonade and Extra Strong Mints are good for indigestion too. Glad you got seen Louise x


----------



## becs0375

Pepermint cordial is also good!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ugghhh I had prune juice which my dh bought me to help with toilet issues... it just made me throw up though!!


----------



## Carley22

Louise - My OH says that man milk works better and to give it a try lol cheeky devil!!!

i have just read about 20 pages to catch up and mow im finally at the stage that i can reply i have COMPLETELY forgotten what anyone said....

happy V day teeny....

AHHHHH DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO WRITE...

i hate heartburn thats about all....

really looking forward to the baby show next week..


----------



## Louise3512uk

My OH has tried that a few times, I don't even acknowledge him any more!!


----------



## Jellycat

Louise my MW gave me fybogel on prescription, as some laxatives are not recommended as can cause uterus contractions. Fybogel you can get over the counter or get free from MW


----------



## Louise3512uk

I;m seeing my MW tomorrow so I'll ask her about it then, thank you! Although I have taken Fybogel before and if I remember rightly it was a little bit like drinking hair gel with bits of sawdust in it?! Can't be any worse than gaviscon I suppose!


----------



## Blob

:sick: man milk... urgh!!! Gaviscon last time made me feel less sick :wacko: Not sure why i like it i also love the taste of that pink stuff to settle your tummy that tastes like chalk (well prob is :dohh:)


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
Just dropping in to say that I am still alive... but barely!
I passed my wilderness first aid course, but I now am quite sick. The head cold was really walloping me at work today. Lordy, I feel rotten.
Early to bed for me tonight.
Sigh.
I really miss neocitron right now. :(


----------



## Boony

I'm 20 weeks today!!! I have my scan this afternoon at 2. Going to be a rush though my hubby doesnt finish work till 12 then we have to have dinner and get there and it can sometimes take over an hour to get there but hopefully we wont be late lol


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Boony!!! You finding out sex??


----------



## MrsJ08

Good luck with your scan Boony x


----------



## Boony

I already know lol were having another boy!


----------



## Blob

Good Luck Booney :)

Hope you feel better soon sarakka


----------



## LeesaBee

leesbee (me) is due on 07 September!! x


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi All

Been for my anomaly scan today and everything was fine. Baby was measuring fine and lovely to see.

I'm on Team Yellow at the moment as the baby didn't want to show his/her bits. Shame really but at least baby is okay. xxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All,

Louise, you and the man milk :rofl:
Anything is preferable to gaviscon!! Have you tried gaviscon extra, it is double strength so you only need swallow one spoon, it is so much better alhough i still sit there with a spoonful of gaviscon in my mouth b4 i can swallow it!!

Blondie, congrats on your scan, baby just wants a surprise! My scan baby made it quite clear wiggling a bum in the air with legs wide open, obviously not shy!

I am worrying about coping, i don't get too much help and i am trying to work out ways i can cut time in kitchen and spend more with baby when s/he arrives!
I have got as far as thinking i could lay out breakfast for the children (Ages 16, 10 and 7) in the evening for them to help themselves to cereal, the toaster i worry about them poking with forks! my eldest can make cups of tea for the others when they get up, i think i will put a post up later for any suggestions! 

I am one hand typing as dd is sitting on my other arm, cuddled up to me watching Charlotte's Web, she loves the same films, Garfield 1 & 2, Babe sometimes, and Shaun the sheep and Timmy, and that is what is constantly on!!

LeesaBee, Hi, :hi: xx

Boony, good luck with your scan today xx

Sarahkka, feel better soon, hope you get your early night!

I had a bath last night, gave up after twice getting out to see to dd! Anyway after i got out a pack i bought ages ago, it was a pregnancy bag with cream bath, body butter, etc, anyway it had a 'pregnancy wonderbalm' in it, so i put it on elbows, knees, ankles, and any other dry bits, it was fab, so soothing, not sure if its still available, i hope so it could be my pregnancy wonder buy!! The range is from Boots, like a natural one with lemon and stuff so its all lovely and fresh, 
looked it up, ohhh and its on offer!! The Boddy butter is great for bellys!!
https://www.boots.com/en/Mediterranean-Maternity-Wonderbalm-35ml_9150/

Well time for me to go check out other stuff! Baby been quiet but is currently kicking my bladder so must be in there wriggling about happily. I get very few external kicks, its all bladder and inside kicks.

Waves to everyone, have great day girls, another day crossed off the pregnancy calender!! 

:hugs: xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Even better, this is the pack i got, it gives you a chance to try all the products and see if you like them, and I think they are all lovely, and i am pretty sensitive so its nice to find something i can still use!


https://www.boots.com/en/Mediterranean-Maternity-Nourish-Revitalise-Minis_9247/

Oh and Louise, the Tshirt place is vast with what they do, Really love the maternity top that says, ''My Bump, My Bump, My lovely Baby Bump, Check it out'' and an arrow pointing down, just brilliant, Love it!!:thumbup:


----------



## Louise3512uk

I know, I could spend a fortune on there! I also really like the one that says buns in the oven and has a picture of a little baby bottom poking out an oven door!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Now ladies this is SIMPLY NOT GOOD ENOUGH. 

I am disgusted to say that this thread fell off the front page just now. What were you thinking?! We can't ALWAYS rely on Amy being a chatterbox hee hee!

MUST TRY HARDER!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

By the way I have kinf of taken a strange bump piccie?! I'm in my slops though! I think it's kind of weird how in the mirror I have a small bump, (which still looks bigger than real life) but the bit you see of my belly not in the mirror (if you know what I mean) makes my bump look HUUUUUUUUUUUGE!!!

What do you think? :blush:


----------



## NurseKel

Well ladies, I read almost every day and try to keep up but I usually just feel left behind and lost. LOL I'll just blame it on the pregnancy brain (I tend to do this a lot now days...hehehe). Anyway, we are going for our scan today and hopefully we can get a peep at the private parts. Early guess at my 12 week scan was boy so, we shall see if they were right. I feel like all of you are so far ahead of me and I'm lagging behind. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Good luck! Can't wait to find out what it is for sure!! x


----------



## Blob

Awww look at the bump :yipee:

Well i was out today was at the park with Tabs and some of her friends. She's now sleeping and i need to get painting :wacko:


----------



## Blob

Oooooh good luck nursekel :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Louise, it's a great bump, and the camera never lies!!:haha:

Nursekel, don't forget to tell us how you get on, good luck xx:hugs:

My other fave t shirt on the site...
'i have a toddler and I am pregnant, and you are asking how I am feeling?'
:rofl:

I am really tired today, but dd has decided she doesn't want a nap, or even a rest! Dh has done the school run for me, bless, just as i start moaning about him he tends to behave! He can't do much due to a back injury, I do 99% of driving, and so school runs, but he suggested he did it today, so i have been having a rest!

Really wanted a coffee and something so just had some bourbon biscuits and coffee, yum, not into sweet really but just fancied it.
I have noticed a wobbly bit under my bump I am not too happy about, decided to do my best to ignore it and see how it looks after baby is here! I have got my figure back 4 times and just hope that my weeny bit of elasticity that was there will still be! 
Baby been having a good kick, I said to dh i think it is because i tend to be so busy baby doesn't get a look in at being able to kick about, but because i have been resting baby has taken its chance!

Off now, going to post about thing s to cut kitchen time short when baby is here, have a few ideas, looking for more!

Bye for now, :hugs:xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
I have decided to be sensible and call in sick today. Wee Simon is off at the dayhome and it's a quiet house and gallons of tea and several naps for me!
Bloody pregnant immune system. If I weren't pregnant right now, I 
a) probably wouldn't have this cold in the first place
b) would be up and at 'em, no problem, because I could take a nice decongestant and get on with my day.
Instead, I get to lie here, a sad, self-pitying lump, letting my sinuses alternate between pounding with pressure and draining copiously.
Bleck.

Ah well, what are you gonna do, eh?

Baby is getting kickier. I think he is upside down as I always feel the little pokes quite high up on my right side.

Okay, I am going to go take a hot bath and try to ease the pressure in my sinuses a little.

Congrats on all the viability being achieved! Way to gestate, girls! :happydance:
three more weeks for me. I like that milestone.

Amy - on the bump size - you are also tall. It can really take awhile to show when there is all that length for baby to fill, as well. I'm just about 5'9 and it took me forever to show with Simon. This one popped really fast and is much bigger, but that is most definitely my baby blubber layer. I have a few girlfriends who have your body shape and all of them took longer to develop much of a bump, even with subsequent pregnancies. Don't worry! :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone, just got back from seeing the midwife... everything all fine, when she listened to the heartbeat we could hear that Lilia had hiccups! It was sooooooo cute!


----------



## MrsJ08

Good luck Nurse Kel!

Louise - Glad to hear you sounding happier and that your MW appointment went well

x


----------



## Mrs_N

just read loads of pages and now my mind has gone blank :dohh:

scan day tomorrow (and my birthday lol!) :happydance: 
sooooo excited to see sprog again, although we are staying team yellow so long as he or she doesn't cheekily flash their bits at us!


----------



## Zo23

...is anyone else at the point where they can't button their jacket? I feel huge.


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## x-amy-x

Just letting you girls ive been to hospital yet again... im ok :) theres a full update in my journal if anyone wants to look. Dont want to bore you all with the details again!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girles

Lovely bump Louise! 

Hope you got on ok Nurse Kel! 

Happy Birthday/Scan day for tomorrow Mrs N!

I am absolutely shattered!! Another day at work today and I am just not used to these long days lol I had to send Matt out to get me a couple of maternity blouses yesterday. The place I'm working at is a bit funny about what you wear and they say you HAVE to wear a white blouse... which I think is a bit weird for a non- customer facing office! Anyway, it's bloody hard to find a plain white smart maternity blouse, but Matt did me proud and came back with 2, one from H&M and one from Dorothy Perkins. He's such a sweetie!

Went to see the midwife this morning and baby is doing well, got to hear her nice strong heartbeat for the first time too! :cloud9: Only thing is, there was plus 2 protein in my urine again and she thinks I have another UTI. Grrrr! I'm getting sick of these damn UTIs!! So, had to drop a sample off at the doctors and they'll let me know if it's another one. I never felt like I fully recovered from the last one, but when I saw the doctor last time after 3 sets of antibiotics he said there was nothing in my urine and was convinced I had thrush for some reason, even though it's nothing like thrush! So we will see.

Oh and Louise, did you post the link to that T-shirt place the other day? I've tried looking back on the thread for the link you posted so I can have a look but I can't find it!!


xx


----------



## x-amy-x

wow you trusted a MAN with your shoping! impressed :)

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know I must be mad!! He works in Central Manchester where all the good shops are, so I just asked him to nip in a couple of places and have a look to see if they had any and he came back with 2 good ones! He's always been pretty good at that kind of thing to be fair x


----------



## x-amy-x

mine would come back with stuff totally the wrong size! :lol:


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha! I'm lucky, he came back with the right size and everything! Very impressed.

Sounds like you had a right old day of it today Amy, glad all seems ok though :hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Emzy, the link is here! 
https://www.cafepress.co.uk/+funny+womens-maternity?page=1

Amy glad things are sorted, hope the results come back all wonderful! Now that Cellebrkw has a name she'll be a lot happier I'm sure!! Hee hee (please don't call her that really!)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks Louise :coffee:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Mrs N and good luck with the scan!

Boony and NurseK, I can't wait for you to up date us on yours!

Amy, I hope you are ok hun.

:hi: to everyone else.

V day for me and Brigitte tomorrow!! Whoo hoo!


----------



## becs0375

Evening!!!!

Well my poor niece has gastro and so has my bro in law!!! Great, I hope I don't get it!!!!

Bought some well cute things from ASOS for Hope today, couldn't resist!!!

Reaching my tired time of the day!!! Can't wait for Ian to come home, I need a foot massage lol!!


----------



## babythinkpink

OMG Louise, that is so cute baby having hickups!!:flower:

Amy, hope all is ok, will catch up on your journal xx


----------



## Asher

Just had a quick read of your journal update Amy. I hope things carry on being okay for at the very least the next 9 days. Keep taking those painkillers. Big hugs, and I like Louise's name choice too ha ha!! x

Hi everyone else!! I've had a quick read through but I'm just too knackered to respond!! I can't believe just how tired I am! At least that's my working week over with for this week! Hopefully I will have more energy tomorrow. x


----------



## MamaBird

Ann I can't wait to actually be able to say I am 24 weeks!!!! So happy tomorrow is our V-day!!! :happydance:

Amy, I'd like to catch up...but I don't have the link to your journal. Could you post it please!? hope all is well!!

xo


----------



## NurseKel

Awww, thanks for all the well wishes ladies! The scan went wonderfully. The tech was awesome at explaining and taking her time. She said it is definitely a boy! Not even a slight shadow of doubt. I will try and put some scan pics up.
Louise, LOVE the story of the hiccups...LOL
Hope everyone is doing well and I am doing my best to keep up with everyone.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 006.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 12









20 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## becs0375

Happy V day ladies xxxx

NurseKel congrats on your blue bump xxx Gorgeous pics xxxx

I was up and down with the puppy from 2.30 this morning, he finally settled at 6am!! So not long been up!!! Just doing a bit of housework then off out!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats to everyone who's reached V-day today.
:happydance:

And in other news, WHAT THE HELL HAS HAPPENED TO MY TICKER!? :rofl: I've been waiting for today for ages, it finally moves up a box. *saddo*


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy V day ladies.
Congratulations and welcome to team blue NurseKel, I love the 2nd pic. xx


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations on being viable mambird and F&C!! and....... relax!

Lovely pictures nursekel, and congrats on your blue bump! 

Becs... my goodness I know the feeling, when Jake ( our German Shepherd) decides he has a bad stomach we don't get much sleep here! And it happens all too often... unfortunately you can't ignore him otherwise you're left with a package in the morning!!

Feel ever so slightly better this morning! I must have slept last night for the first night in almost a week! 
I have some good news and some bad news this morning.... good news... I think my bump might be popping!!!!!!!! Where it used to go in at my belly button, it barely does any more!! Can still barey tell through clothes but at least I know it looks like a proper baby bump housing my little bundle of fun!

On the bad news front, I think my parakeet Kylie is dying :( She has been a bit poorly since last THursday, after costing me £133 at the out of hours vet on Thursday night I came home with some tablets for her, it's a repiratory condition apparently... well it's surprisingly hard to catch a bird (even in her ill state) to stick a syringe with a crushed up tablet and water down her throat! I have managed most days... but last night she got really out of breath as I was catching her, I drugged her up but she looks poorly today... poor Kylie, if she goes, Jason is going to be heartbroken :(

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## babythinkpink

Just saying hello, 
so very tired at the moment, i don't remember this sort of tiredness b4 in any pregnancy, but i am shattered as soon as i get up in the morning and just get worse!
So sorry for not catching up too well!

Congrats to all reaching v day!xx

Congrats on your little boy nurseKel, glad to hear it all went so well xx

Louise, yay for the bump popping!! Sorry to hear about Kylie, it is sad when you have beloved pets and they are poorly or die:nope: Poor Jason! 

Going now, just popped in today, will be back later, going to the do some baby shopping this afternoon, clothes mainly, but i never seem to find what i like so going to try baby gap and next in the outlet village near us.

Bye for now,

:hi: to everyone xx


----------



## BumbleBump

Hi guys,

I've been rubbish at reading up on this thread and want to get more involved, but with full time work plus my two little ones, housework etc.. oh, and bump ofc! things are a bit manic. Thought I'd let you know I had my scan yesterday, all fine though I have to go back next week as this one is lazy and didn't want to roll over so they could check it's spine. She did get to check the gender though and looks like it's a... girl! I'm a little sad for OH, he was hoping we'd get a boy this time as it's our last, but I love my girlies and it sure will be cheaper as we already have a house full of girly stuff!

Hope you are all doing well, roll on maternity leave and you won't be able to get me out of this thread xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations on another pretty pink bump! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations on your Blue bump Nurse Kel and on your Pink bump Bumblebump x

Congratulations on your V day Mamabird and F&C. I can't wait, another 13 days to wait for me.

My extra scan dates came through this morning so I have those to look forward to and I've managed to change my Ante-Natal Class to a date that DH can make. Has anyone else booked a Breastfeeding Class? I booked mine via the ante-natal department this morning - apparently it's women only and I have to take a doll or a teddy. Lol!

Have a good day x


----------



## NurseKel

Good morning ladies! Thank you for all the congrats. 
Louise, I am so sorry to hear about your bird. Losing pets just breaks my heart b/c they become such a part of the family.
Bumblebump, congrats on the pink bump! Little girls are just too much fun with all their pink, bows and frills.
Becs, I feel your pain. LOL We got a new puppy last Sunday and she is wearing us out. I told DH that I guess the upside is that it will have us well trained for when the baby is born. We will already be in the habit of waking up every couple of hours...hehehe. 
Congrats to all you ladies who have (or almost have) reached V day! 
It's so hard to believe that after the time dragging we are over halfway there. Yea!!!


----------



## Blob

Mrsj08 :shock: Thats fecking awful its only women :grr: honnestly the most important person is your OH when you're learning in the first few weeks. I'd be totally kicking up about that now...if i didnt know how much crying i did to begin with trying to get Tabs to feed and how much effort Robin put in trying to comfort me when i thought i was failing it wouldnt bother me!!! 

Louise :hugs: :hugs:

Nursekel CONGRATULATIONS on your boy SO no doubt there :rofl:

Gawd just think how fast this is going to move in third tri :shock:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats BumbleBump and Nursekel! Nursekel, I love the 2nd pic.. it's sooo clear!

Brigitte, we'ver reached our V-day!! Whoop whoop! Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your congrats. Little fishy has been really quiet recently so it's so nice to know I'm at this stage finally.

Louise, sorry to hear your pet is poorly. I hope it holds on.

x


----------



## MamaBird

Happy V-day Ann!!! and to me too of course!! :happydance:
Thanks ladies for all the nice v-day wishes! :hugs:

NurseKel: Congrats on the Blue Bump!!!

Louise: Happy to hear you are feeling a bit better, but I'm sorry to hear about your bird. :-( Hopefully the meds help and she bounces back. :hugs:

xo


----------



## Mrs_N

Woo so many people reaching v-day now! :happydance: 

We had our scan & everything looks perfect! :cloud9: 
we stayed team yellow as planned but both me & dh think girl based on glimpses lol, and the sonographer did say she at one point although that doesn't really mean anything. 
Being thoroughly pampered today & whisked off for a celebratory meal tonight :thumbup: just indulging in a butterfly cake or two lol!


----------



## MamaBird

:wave:Hi Again ladies!

Just dropping by real quick to post a picture of my VIABLE bump!!!:happydance: Very excited about this milestone! :thumbup:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/24Weeks.jpg

xo


----------



## Blob

Fab bump :yipee:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 
Sorry I haven't been around much - busy losing my job! Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

That is a bloomin impressive bump mama bird!!

Been shopping, no luck, couldn't find anything, off to Taunton, the nearest shops really, or Yeovil, ...must have bigger shops,,,must have bigger shops!!!

Did find some cute winnie the pooh grows so got 2 to add to my little nest of stuff!

I think breast feeding classes are a great idea, nothing can quite prepare you tbh but it is a great start! 
I am willing to offer any advice to those planning to breast feed, have fed my 4 and intend to with this baby too, I am not exactly able to be hands on but my last forum i posted some pics of me feeding to those who were worried about feeding in public, just to show you dont need to get it all out:haha:

Have had a cracking headache all day, not easing so early night for me!

Bumblebump, a little girl is lovely for your little team of pinkies, I know it would have been nice for dh but it is nice for the girls to have each other, you can do so much girly stuff! Anyway i was a total tomboy and was into cars, and mud, fishing, gocarts and climbing trees, my parents dressed me in pretty dresses and i had a tendancy to wreck them!! Your dh may get his fair share of boy stuff done yet! :thumbup:

Time to go, dh has just used a spoon to spread butter on his bread and said, what else can i do?:dohh: Try washing one up you typical male you!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: Not as if my kitchen is a tip either, i had just used all the knives!!

Big waves to everyone, can't believe how fast everyone is getting to v day, my turn soon!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Carley22

HI Leesabee..... welcome to september stars....

Louise what a cute lil bump i love it! Sorry to hear about Kylie... bless her i hope she pulls through.

Sarahkka - aww hun i know what it's like bloomin colds during pregnancy are horrid!! i ALWAYS have some vaporub on me at all times even when im feeling fine i have a little smell of it and i swear its probably pyscological but im sure it prevents them lol

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MRS_N

Emzy that sucks on the UTI if it is... White wrap around blouse - mothercare- very smart...

BumbleBump congrats on the pink bump!!!

HAPPY V DAY TO F&C AND MAMABIRD (and mamabird that bump is lovely)

Drazic i was wondering about you yesterday what the heck happened with your job? are you ok~?

As for me i had MASSIVE confrontation at work yesterday with my consultant he said "i know you're pregnant Carley, but get your act together" (what had happened was NOTHING to do with me either) i went mental.... how dare he the jumped up PIG. 

Anyway i gave him what for and now im not seeing him again till tomorrow so we'll see what happens. they can get so jumped up sometimes and i cried for at least an hour... grrrr. 

just been watching my LO beat up my belly - nothing like being able to watch him/her wriggle around in there!! 

Congrats Mrs_N on staying team yellow.... woop woop!!

WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO MY TICKER - I WANTED TO SEE MY NEW BOX TODAY!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Drazic what happened? Are you ok? Hugs hun x

Carley that's horrible what your boss said, I would definately have a chat with him at some point and tell him your feelings, probably best out in the open rather than bottling it up!
It is great seeing your belly move isn't it? Reminds me a bit of 'Alien', keep expecting her to pop out of my stomach!!

I'm HUNGRY! This is a very good sign seeing as I've barely managed to eat anything since Friday night apart from soup here and there and a fishermans pie last night.... hmmmm.... I have been LOVING fish since I've been pregnant.. apparently it's a sign that the baby will be intelligent?!
Hubby just rang from Leaconsfield or wherever it is he is, saying he's on his way down to 'scoff' and he has lamb hotpot tonight.... :( I want lamb hotpot!


----------



## Carley22

i could eat about 45 hot pots right now..... ive been so damn hungry hmmmmm


----------



## Blob

Drazic what happened?? 

Carley :hugs: 

Well i'm lazy tonight and just doing bangers and mash :haha:


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh Carley, 
It annoys me so much, work problems are always a pain in the bum.
What gets me, aside from the fact it was nothing to do with you but that if it was that your pregnancy should be the reason, bloody men! The only difference is after you wouldn't have got upset about it!

My bump is still pretty quiet but really loves kicking my bladder, its about all i get but baby certainly enjoys it happily for a while! 

Drazic, hope everything is ok:hugs:

Tea was lazy here too, southern fried steaks in the oven with potato wedges and peas, my dd had eggs, she is crazy for eggs, any which way she doesn't each much else! She has started to get a bit better and try more but that is only recently!

Going to bed soon, just trying to wear the children out b4 bed!



Bye for now all xx :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no Drazic, what happened???!! Carley, your boss is bang out of order. Tell him that at least you have an excuse unlike him.. grr...

Congrats on the scan mrs_n!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just popped on to say happy v day to my buddies Mamabird and F&C!! Woohoo!

Also, sorry to hear about your job Drazic... what happened? And Carley sounds like your boss was a right idiot! How dare he say that. The joys of being a PA eh?! 

My job is going alright, bit boring but I'm happy if I'm just given some work to get on with to be honest lol

By the way, does anyone else keep getting nosebleeds? I never get them usually, but have had 3 in the last 2 days!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I forgot to mention yesterday, when I saw the midwife yesterday I said that my normal midwife said she would book me onto antenatal classes at my 24 week appointment. She said the July ones were all booked up so I'd have to go for 4 weeks from 10th August... I was like errrm I am due on 28th August!! Had to argue with her as she was basically saying there was nothing she could do and I'd just have to not have them! Eventually she booked me onto the July ones as an extra person... cheeky cow!

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

what antenatal classes you going to? xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

My midwife didn't mention them to me yesterday at my 23 week appointment and I forgot to mention them! I suppose I could ring the number on the front of my maternity notes...

Emzy what a silly woman, imagine having to get a babysitter for the baby so you can go to your antenatal class!!


----------



## becs0375

Ey up chicks!!!!

Had a busy day!! Just got back from taking Murphy for a walk, bless him he is pooped!!!

Hubby is on his way home, I will get my foot massage!!!!!

I have decided I need a night out, I really miss having a social life! I am sure my friends think because I am up the duff and don't drink and that I am a boring fart!!! Oh well, I guess it just goes to show that are they not really true friends!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Too true! I can't remember the last night out I had, and even then it's with Wayne... because I work full time I don't really know that many of the wives here very well so I don't tend to be invited much :(


----------



## bolton_smiler

18th sept ladies so excited to meet my lil girl xxx


----------



## Asher

Evening all!! Hope things are good with everyone!

I've been out shopping with my mum today and bought myself a maxi dress for my dad's 60th b'day meal in a couple of weeks. I love it but DH not keen at all. Ah well. Also got a couple of tops from Debenhams in their 20% off event thingy.

So I finally got the guts up to take a bump pic, in my new frock (needs a decent bra obviously) so here goes....

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/13052010448.jpg


----------



## Louise3512uk

Impressive bump Asher!! And I really like the dress!

bolton-smiler welcome and congrats on your pink bump! x


----------



## x-amy-x

you all have beautiful bumps :( wheres mine!


----------



## Asher

I think mine is HUGE. Rapido growing from nowhere!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

It's there!! I'm still barely showing, cellebkw is happy all snuggled up in there at the moment and she doesn't need to pop out yet!


----------



## x-amy-x

rofl louise you crack me up with that name! :lol:


----------



## NurseKel

Mamabird and Asher, those are fabulous bumps! I still haven't gotten around to taking any pics yet. My bump seems to change from day to day. One day I look huge and the next, no one even can tell I'm preggers. LOL At my appt yesterday I had only gained 6 pounds but some days I feel like I've gained 30!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Amy, I will not rest until you are announcing your birth story to the tune of:

"Welcoming cellebkw into the world, 10lb 12ozs after a 25 minute labour with no pain relief needed!"


----------



## MamaBird

Beautiful bump Asher!!! Love the dress as well!!

So this evening hubby picked me up from work and took me out for supper. When I came home he told me to go check our the spare room... AKA soon to be nursery. Well the bum has already started painting and set up our crib...hooked up the mobile and put the pink elephant he bought Bean in the crib. Well....I started crying my eyes out!! I can't wait for the room to be all done!

xo


----------



## SisterRose

Love that dress too, Asher. Very pretty! bump's looking good too.


Ugh, been awake since 5:30am this morning. I feel so sick and generally a bit ill :( baby is still on my bladder and causing pressure and now all of my kicks/movements/punches are to the bladder too. All so uncomfortable. It'll be so worth it in 4 months though.


----------



## MrsJ08

Morning all

Lovely bump and dress Asher

Mamabird - that's a lovely story, what a sweet thing for your DH to do.

My baby has been very sleepy the last couple of days, not an awful lot of movement but I'm trying hard not to worry as I've had the odd kick.

Have a lovely weekend
x


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!!

Had an early night last night and feel so much better for it!!

Ian and one of the lads are off to Kidderminster to pick up our friend and her kids, her fiance got killed in Afghan last year so she is coming down here for the weekend!! Be good to see her!!!

Just blitzed downstairs and now going to hoover and polish upstairs, then a trip to tesco to get some bits!! Having a bbq this evening, should be about 30 people there!!


----------



## Mrs_N

morning! 
lovely bump asher :thumbup:
emzy what a numpty about the antenatal classes! glad you got booked on the right ones eventually! 
drazic :hugs: what happened? hope you are okay!

attached my scan pic! Baby moved right when he took the photo I think - it looks like he or she has a beak :rofl: 
oh and how freaky is it when they turn and face you :wacko: the sonographer looked at me funny when I said it looked like an alien - I don't think you are meant to say that about your baby :dohh: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







20+2 scan.bmp.jpg
File size: 185.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## becs0375

Good old N & N!!!!! How do you find it there?? I think its a bit dirty lol!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Ooo that would be lovely louise... not such a big baby though please? imagine the state of my foooofar haha

23 weeks today for me

and heres the 'bump'

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs532.ash1/31230_395527503393_532428393_3990899_5155600_n.jpg


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning Ladies! 

I've just caught up with all your posts from the other day - thanks again for all the advice, it's made me feel loads better. I'm trying not to worry about it all now, just waiting for the letter to come through to say how much I owe and i'll take it from there. 

Happy V-day to everyone who has turned 24 weeks - I can't wait! :happydance:

I'm LOVING that Dress Asher - It's gorgeous. I've got 2 weddings to go to in the summer, but i'm holding off buying a dress for them until I know how big I'm gonna be! Oh, fab bump too :thumbup:

Mamabird - That story is sooooo sweet! I can't wait to start decorating etc - Just waiting for 24 weeks! I'm watching a cot on Ebay too - fx it stays cheap! Oh, and your bump looks FAB :thumbup:

Congrats on the scans - Those Pics are great Mrs N & Nurse Kel.

Louise - Hope your birdy gets well soon, are you feeling better now? 

Amy - Fx you feel better soon. :hugs: Do you have a link to your journal? 

Drazic - what's happened with your job hun? Hope you're ok :hugs:

Ok, so I'm completely ADDICTED to cake. Any cake. With a cuppa tea. I swear, yesterday I'd have pimped my OH out to the annual meeting of the Obese Natural German Women's Society for a Victoria Sponge. 
So yesterday, I gave in and bought a 'chocolate indulgance' cake from Tesco. Today, there were 3 slices left - one for DD, one for me, and one for OH. DD was wise, and asked for hers to be put in her packed lunch (side note - hopefully school won't see her eating it, otherwise i'll be the worst mum in the history of bad mums. Aaaaaargh! That doesn't have any fruit in it! Bad mum.). OH was not so wise. Chris' cake + pregnant woman + absent chris = schoolboy error. He'll learn. 

I got on the scales the other day. BAD move when you have a cake addiction. I'm up to about 16-ish pounds already. Oops. 

Plus point though, I've got a gorgeous maternity jacket from ebay. So at least I can be fat and stylish. 

I'm addicted to ebay (as you can all probably tell). Although, today I'm going to actually put stuff ON rather than buying stuff. I have loads of perfume, Green Day tickets, and an x-pole. Yes, that's right, I used to go to pole-dancing classes. I was pretty good too (if I do say so myself). Never did it in a slutty way, just for fitness, but it's not much use to me now! 

Hope everyone's well today! :flower:


----------



## x-amy-x

yeah, my journal... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/249271-x-amy-x-journey-princess-3-bump-pic-pg92.html

xx


----------



## babythinkpink

I see a bump Amy!! :thumbup:
Yes perhaps 8lb 1oz, after a 4 hour labour, at term plus 3, not pain relief needed! That better for you?
Personally mine have been between 6lb 9oz and 8lb 5oz and the first was much preferable!!!

Asher lovely pic, bump, dress and room!!:haha: 

Mamabird, sounds like my dh, just as i am thinking will he never get of his bum and do anything he surprises me!! :happydance:

opticalillus5, Worry about the weight after baby is here hun, and if baby needs cake, baby needs cake!!! I don't really count, i weigh every now and again and just tot it up, then when i loose count decide not to worry about it!!
I am still in my size 10 maternity jeans (although they are Next's very 'comfy' sizes!) And have a pair of 12's and 14's b4 i am the size i was with the last one, and that 
was sort of tank sized, tank being bigger than bus!

Got to go now, just had call from school, my ds broke his collar bone a few months back and has just hit it again in rugby, bloomin school, so off to take him to minor injuries unit check its not broken again.
Now got dh moaning because it changes his plans for the day, Men!!

Back later to finish catch up, 

Bye for now, 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Yeah that sounds better baby think pink! caitlyn was 7lb2.5

im in next size 10 jeans too... their sizes are enormous! I am in size 12 otherwise though but that is my normal pre pregnancy size and my pre preg jeans still fit xx


----------



## Cafferine

using this site to estimate your babies weight https://www.hutchon.net/Fetalwt.htm what does your baby weight? 

I had a scan yesterday when I was 23weeks exactly (Fish can you change the front page to sept 9th, I forgot to tell you only a few months late.) and according to that my baby is about 21oz so 1lb 5oz ish, which seems alot to me because they say they should only be a pound at 23 weeks. Whats yours?


----------



## x-amy-x

My notes are in the car ill do it later!

When i had evie at 20+4 she weighed 11oz... i suspect she'd have been over a lb at 23 weeks! :)


----------



## opticalillus5

Just read about the other day Amy :hugs: But on the bright side - only a week to go! I'm so v. jealous of your figure - I haven't been in pre-preg jeans since I was about 12 weeks! 

OH and I were talking about our family the other day. I know it's really, really early, but is anyone planning on trying for another baby soon after this one? If so, how long do the docs recommend that you leave between the two? 

Reason being, if this baby is a girl, we might try for another. It's not that I really want a boy - I'm not bothered at all, but our housing arrangements make it easier for us if we have a girl this time. I.e. DD has the big bedroom, and it's princess-ish. If we have a girl, it can go in with DD, with nursery being used again for another baby. If we had a boy, it'd be more difficult, and would mean moving DD out of the big room if we were to have 2 boys. 

That said, the thought of morning sickness with a baby isn't appealing! plus, with dd I said I was never having another after her birth! I just thought that i'd like 3 children, and would love to have 2 close together. I wish I could have had this baby closer to DD a lot of the time when she has no-one to play with etc (but I couldn't cos DD isn't my OH's).


----------



## opticalillus5

Cafferine said:


> using this site to estimate your babies weight https://www.hutchon.net/Fetalwt.htm what does your baby weight?
> 
> I had a scan yesterday when I was 23weeks exactly (Fish can you change the front page to sept 9th, I forgot to tell you only a few months late.) and according to that my baby is about 21oz so 1lb 5oz ish, which seems alot to me because they say they should only be a pound at 23 weeks. Whats yours?

I can't do this - I don't have a BPD measurement! :(


----------



## x-amy-x

I fell pregnant with evie when caitlyn was 9 months old. I think thats how long they recommend you give your body to recover. But ultimately you can try as soon as you think your ready xx


----------



## becs0375

At my 21 week scan baby was estimated at being 341g!! About 3 quaters of a pound!


----------



## Louise3512uk

At my 21 week scan the sonographer didn't measure anything, just ticked everything to say she'd seen! Oh I lie, she did measure the crown of the babies head but that was it! Maybe that's why I was in and out within 5 mins!

Kylie the parakeet is still going, she is eating and drinking although she has been the whole way through this episode... I didn't manage to give her a tablet yesterday as I think I distressed her too much the last time, plus she keeps running away from me! She is still fast but very very wobbly....

I feel quite a lot better thanks girls, I have eaten lots of fruit n fibre and weetabix etc to try to get things moving because...sorry if tmi.... but I went 5 days without any kind of bm and I think that might have increased my discomfort if it wasn't the main reason for it!

Does everyone take vitamin supplements like pregnacare? I took folic acid till I was 13 weeks but then stopped and haven't taken anything since... I didn't even think about it.. now I feel worried because I saw a thread asking what people took and everyone seemed to take something?! Is it too late to start?

Amy, ok maybe I was being a bit cruel with a 10+ lb baby, let's go for about 7lb 8ozs.... but I still think 25 mins pain free labour would be ok?!?

Well Wayne is back tonight woo, he's only been home weekends since September (apart from Xmas and Easter leave) and it's starting to get a bit boring! He's away for the week next week again, but they are just on the 'area' on camp - they're camping in the airfield hangers (this is an ex american air force base) less than a mile away but not allowed to come home because they're practising for war! Seems daft to me, they're just playing army! He was supposed to be home the following week but he's off to Chatham on ANOTHER course! He's also away at least 2 weeks of June and 2 weeks of July, but at the moment he should be having August off... I keep forgetting what he looks like!! Sorry, moan over, I know it's his job but I hadn't realised it would be like this when we got pregnant... our 'plan' was to have a baby in June so he'd have a few months with it before he was deployed but sadly I miscarried that little one, just adds to my belief that you can't 'plan' things in this life....

Anyway, hope everyone is well this sunny Friday :)


----------



## SisterRose

When I had my scan, 21 +2 I asked how much baby weighed and she said 14oz. Google says that's 396g but that link says 381.46


----------



## Blob

Asher LOVE that dress!!!

MrsN cuuuuute scan pic :cloud9:

Amy there IS a bump there!!! :hugs: :hugs: 

Louise i still take vits and things and did with Tabs and kept taking them because i didnt have time to eat and still wanted her to get some...:wacko:
:hugs: It really cannot be easy having your husband away so much :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Awww mine was only 325.5g :nope: this baby is so dinky...


----------



## Mrs_N

becs I used to work at N&N so I knew what to expect lol! 
So far I've not had any problems - everyone has been very pleasant, appointments all on time and not noticed it being particularly dirty. touch wood my experience stays positive! 

Louise I do take pregnacare, but not as religiously as I did first tri. My diet is awful though...


----------



## Mrs_N

i don't have a BPD on my scan report :huh:


----------



## Pinky1974

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to tell you everything went well with the scan today. Our little one would lie still long enough. So we can come back in two weeks for another scan! 

And we are team BLUE!


----------



## Blob

Yaaay Pinky :)

Urgh i've had FOUR lots of washing through today its mad!!! Yea i know thats boring :rofl:


----------



## MrsJ08

Congrats Pinky x

Cafferine - I used your calculator and it calculates my baby weighed 393.81grams which is 13.89 oz at 20+6.

x


----------



## MrsJ08

Ooo my ticker has gone up a box! Yay!


----------



## MrsJ08

I found this average fetal length and weight chart on Babycenter.com
https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats pinky on team blue!

wow thats a lot of washing blob lol! we try and do a load every other day to keep on top of it. we tend to fill that & that's only 2 of us!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for all the well wishes girls! I don't normally talk about my job as it normally makes rows! But I worked for an MP until the bloody election made me redundant! At the office until June 4th, but then dole queue here I come. It sucks, but I chose the job and I knew the risks, just chose to live in Katieworld and ignore them. :rofl:

Otherwise, I am wonderful! Except for feeling like a whale with a swollen foof but all worth it in the end! 

You are all looking FAB by the way. My girls are making pregnancy look sexy right here! :happydance:


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on team blue, Pinky!

I'm excited today, I got a 3 set of Tommy Tippee Closer To Nature 0m+ bottles from home bargains for £6. I loooveeeee bargains.
I also found a cot bumper set with an Elephant and a Giraffe on that say's "Ellie & Raff"
I'm a bit obsessed with buying cuddly Elephants and clothes with little Elephants on since her name is going to be Ellie. She's gonna hate me :rofl:


----------



## becs0375

I have been rushing around like a blue arse fly today and I am bloody shattered!!! I don't think I will be any use to man nor beast at the bbq!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Drazic - I'm really sorry to hear about your job. I won't get in to a political debate here but for what it's worth you would have kept your job if it had been up to me. :hugs: Don't feel bad for not thinking it would happen, the result we got just goes to show nobody really knew what the outcome would be. 

I'm so tired today ladies, I have done a fair bit of walking so bump feels really heavy. All I really want to do is sleep. I'm freezing cold too. DH wouldn't be too pleased if he knew I had the fan heater on. I've been to Westfield for a change of scene, it wasn't particular exciting. I bought a little outfit in Debenhams although they only have 10% not 25% off Babywear. 

I've been trying to do some budgeting today, it's hard as DH's tax code is wrong at the moment and will change when he starts his new contract in September. We don't really know how much of a tax rebate he will receive. Who know's what's happening with Tax Credits so I can't work out how much we might qualify for there and certainly can't depend on it. We may or may not get the Health In Pregnancy grant depending on whether it's abolished as per the Tory manifesto in the next 7 weeks, you can't claim until 29 weeks apparently. Also, I've just been reading an article about Child Benefit - apparently the plan is to make it "means tested" so that's another £80 a month we may or may not get. Great!!! I've been going through everything that has been bought so far and trying to estimate how much is left to buy before the baby is born. I think I need to find another £200-£300 in the next couple of months. Oh well, these things are sent to try us......

x


----------



## Boony

you can claim the HiP grant from 25 weeks.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Drazic, the same thing happened to my mum, she worked as a PA for an ex Labour MP and was out of a job when she lost her seat at the last election! Sucks!

Hubby is home! He's treating me to a meal out tonight, so excited! We're going for a Thai and it's the best Thai I have ever had so I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Boony - my MW told me 29


----------



## Boony

I think its because some midwives dont see people at 25 weeks so they tell you its when your appointment is but its not. I'll be getting mine at 28 weeks when i have bloods done unless i need it earlier then i'll pop into my local surgery and ask for the forms.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All, 

Non stop today, if you count sitting it minor accident ward for 50 mins! ds has just bruised his shoulder, just hurt more because it was where he had previously broken it.
Anyway some calpol and cuddles later, and he is feeling much better.
Baby had a wriggle while we were sat waiting and ds felt a few kicks which was cute! He feels special now! 
There was a child there with slapped cheek but the nurse pointed him out and said sit somewhere else so we did, I am sure i get closer contact with nasty things when i am in the supermarket or picking the children up from school so not going to worry about it.

Louise, have a lovely time with hubby xx

Pinky, congrats on team blue xx

MrsJ08, I know its easier said than done but try not to worry, we had major life changes when my dd was 4 months old, my dh went from working 90 hours a week on a good wage to being injured and on sick pay, til that ran out, but we have coped, although we are a little nervous exactly what the government have in store. I look after him so once my degree was complete I was not able to do the teacher training i had planned, so it's a bit sad really, I studied for years to get my degree and now I am a carer for my dh! The important thing is we have each other and the children, things will work out for you and hopefully you will have got there in time for the pregnancy money, I would think they couldn't stop it for anyone already pregnant, although i don't know they are always slow to bring in the increases and fast to abolish the benefits! xx

Drazic, Glad you are not too down about your job, and as long as your happy in KatieWorld then its the best place to be!!:hugs:

Anyway sorry for a rubbish catch up, feeling so tired as usual, I keep pressing the keys in the wrong order and have to go back constantly:dohh: Going to facebook to play games, I don't need to think there!!

Bye for today, hope tomorrow i will be more able to catch up, dh going out for the day, the first time in 2 years but i was really not up for it, he will be in bed all next week because he will be walking and it will send his back into spasm, but he is a man, no telling him!!!

Bye for now :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Jellycat

Good news on your son babythinkpink, nothing worse than breaking something again.

Well I've been busy at college today as have an exam in 2 weeks aaaggghhh! Got to go into college tommorow aswell, as long as I pass I don't care. Congrats on everyones scans this week.

Glad your feeling better Louise xx

Well just got a text to say my friend had had her baby at 5.46 this evening, not weighed or named yet, but it's a boy. Oh and he had to mention only Gas and Air.... I'm feeling the pressure now, one friend had no pain relief for both labours and now my other friend in the same group has only had Gas and Air. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## 1Snuggles1

My bump is a SEPTEMBER 22ND star


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome 1snuggles1 :wave:


----------



## 1Snuggles1

hello...:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

That dress is gorgeous Asher. Where did you get it from?

Brigitte, that is such a sweet thing of your dh to do! I welled up when I read your post!

Mrs N that is a cute photo, congrats.

Optical, I also have a cake, sweet, generally anything naughty, addiction! I've put on over a stone now.. whoops.

Babythinkpink, I hope your son is ok and it's not broken again. What a pain!

Amy you are right about the Next jeans. I'm also in size 10 and there's still plenty of room for my arse and bump to grow! Oh well, at least they're not tight and uncomfy.

All updated on the front page Cafferine. I'll have to go find my notes before finding out how much little Fishy weighed at our scan. No idea what he'll weigh now though.

Louise, I take iron and Vit D tablets but that's it. Glad to hear your bird is still hanging on in there!

Congrats on the blue bump Pinky!!

Agghh... DH has put on lots of dance music and my ears are bleeding!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi 1Snuggles1!


----------



## Asher

Evening everyone!!

Thanks for all the nice dress comments!! It was £20 from a cheap shop in town! It's floor length and definitely not something I would normally wear, DH doesn't like it, but what the hell! I am wearing it! At least I've got a change from leggings and jeans for the next 17 ish weeks! I think the belly looks huge, and am getting a bit paranoid that I will be elephant sized soon enough!

Drazic sorry to hear about your job, that really really sucks.

I am concerned now about the Child benefit thing and the health in pregnancy thing. I will be less than impressed if they are affected very soon. I need that money!!! Grrr. :nope:

I bought my wool for my baby blanket today. I hope it turns out alright, I bet I make a right pig's ear of it! Ah well, if I do, I will go out and buy one and pretend I made it ha ha!!!

Congrats to all the new Sept Stars, and all the new pinks and blues!! And yellows of course!!

Pinky, congrats on the boy! Are you a Stepping Hill mummy? We really should meet up!! x


----------



## Carley22

Hello happy weekend.... hope all is well....

whats this about child benefit - please explain im sooo confused!!!


----------



## Asher

I think the conservatives plan to means test Child Benefit. At the moment everyone gets it. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

I'm afraid I'm too tired for a proper catch up... first full time week I've worked in a while and I'm knackered!! I'll have a proper read tomorrow when I can keep my eyes open! Just wanted to pop on and post my 25 week bump pic (white top- taken tonight, so a few hours early!). I've posed my 23 week one too (grey top). What do you think? I think it's got a bit bigger. It certainly feels bigger to carry around now!! And I'm slowly losing the dreaded B shape lol 

Em x
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









23.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Asher

I think you look fab Emz! I can really tell a big difference in those 2 weeks! Wow! And I know what you mean about the dreaded B shape!! You look good lovie!!


----------



## Blob

:wave: 1snuggles1

I have debenhams size 10 and they seem huuuuuuge :lol: 

Emzy fab bump :thumbup:

Asher your bump will just grow slower :) Some people grow big at the start and dont look much different and others are really small and then can be huge at the end.


----------



## Asher

I hope so Blob!! This is the biggest I've been at this stage of pregnancy, and with Jack (number 2) I was HUGE in the end (although he was only 7lbs 2!)... I just think I will be bigger than I was then, but we'll see.......


----------



## Blob

Yea i'm SO bigger than with Tabs but this one is measuring smaller :wacko:


----------



## babythinkpink

I feel huge but I think it is because with my last i piled it on all round so it didn't notice out the front!
I feel tight bellied all ready and still got a long way to go, my belly is all shiny! 

Well Good Morning Everyone, 

Dh went of this morning early and i went back to bed, only to be called by him to say a tyre had shredded so they were waiting for AA, since then I have had 5 minute updates, it is sweet but poor dh since his accident i realise he is reliable on me, and when something out of the ordinary happens he is on the phone straight away!
Anyway looks like AA managed to get them on there way and hopefully he will have a great day! 
Ds and ss gone too, so shoulder apparantly feeling better today:dohh:

Getting some strange kicks today, the strongest yet, sure is weird when baby has been so quiet til now, perhaps s/he is just getting to the size i can feel now! 
They are real wriggly kicks, like kicking and movement at the same time!

Hope to go shopping today and Monday for baby, there is a place i want to go today and then Monday to a huge Next where i hope they have some of the stuff in their online catalogue so i can actually shop for it rather than virtual shop! I know their stuff is good quality so think i will get a few packs of grows and vests.

Well hope everyone is ok, 

:hi:1Snuggles1 x

Emz, lovely bump pics xx

Think i had better get up now, just the 2 girls and my eldest son today, he has to work for a few hours later so i will drop him off and take the girls shopping or more realistically for food! 

Have a lovely day everyone, sun is shining here!:happydance:

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Who knows at what date my ticker will move up?Xxxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Jess I think it's about 22 weeks and 4 days? 

Had a lovely lovely meal last night, haven't managed to go to the toilet for a couple of days again so I'm suffering but I will cope! We're off to the pub soon to watch the FA cup final even though neither of our teams are in it! (I'm a Barnsley FC fan, DH is an Ipswich town fan.)
DH felt Lilia wriggling around again this morning, then when he moved his hand we sat and watched my belly moving about for about 15/20 mins! As soon as I picked up the camera to video it - she stopped! She must have been moving furniture around in there or something!

I have taken a naked bump piccie this morning (while I was waiting for her to move for the video) laying in bed, it's my 'oh so close to being viable' pic before tomorrow! What do you think? (Apologies for the underwear :blush:)


----------



## Louise3512uk

ACTUALLY...... hang on a sec, if I compare the new pic to the one taken on the 18th April.. so when I was about 20 weeks....




TO today:


I haven't changed!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0069 smaller.JPG
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1









bump nearly viable!.JPG
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Louise3512uk

Doh... ignore that, baby brain... try again Louise:

20 weeks:


Today:


Anything??


----------



## babythinkpink

Louise,

The later bump looks more rounded especially near the bottom of the bump.
What a lovely neat bump, mine is all fat, then i see yours and that is how i should look:haha:
Even so lying down mine just spreads!! 
Not even going to mention my stretch marks:dohh:
:hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Hey we are all going to be under 100 days soon, Blob and Mamabird, only 5 days!!! (and have a feeling there are more!)
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Ok so i have quite a few days yet, but its moving along all the same!!:haha:


----------



## Louise3512uk

It is going quite quickly now isn't it!! I think I feel almost ready for 3rd trimester! I can't wait to be viable tomorrow too!

THanks for bump comments, everytime I think it's growing I look at something like that which has a 4 week difference and wonder where exactly she is! She's supposed to be a foot long by now!!!?


----------



## becs0375

I am shattered already!!! Done all the housework and ironing and just cut the grass and sorted the garden!!! So this afternoon I am gonna chill out and watch crap tv!!!!


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Pinky1974

I have just ordered a lovely moses basket and rocking stand from mothercare. I can't wait for it to arrive. It's the first thing I have ordered this pregnancy.

I love all your bump pictures. I don't know how to put pictures on here but mine is all flabby anyway.

Asher
yes, I'm a Stepping Hill mum. And yes, we'll have to meet up sometime.

I have changed my avatar to the new scan picture. I hope this works because I don't know how to do pictures


----------



## Asher

Afternoon all! I am just chilling mid-jobs! There always seems to be something to do. Grr. On the upside, DH is painting the blue wall in the "nursery" green, so I can start to nest good and proper, especially this time next week!! 23 weeks today!! 

Lovely pics Louise, I can see the difference! Cute bump!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Hi Ladies, 

Emzy & louise, I love your bump pics! I've taken some, but now I can't remember how far I was when I took them. I'm useless. 

This morning, I've washed the car inside and out. It's bloody hard work - I remember now why i never do it. Thing is, now for the next few days i'll have to walk to the horse because I won't want to get it mucky. Then i'll think 'sod it' when I'm having a lazy day, and it'll look like my barn floor in no time. It'd help if i didn't use my little KA for everything from buying horse food, to transporting the dog. 

I still have to play pushchair tetris with my car... I keep putting it off incase it just won't fit. 

My rabbit looks pissed off. We don't have a run, and before we got our dog it used to have the run of the garden. Now, it gets about an hour a day when I take the dog out to the stables. This morning I was putting the washing out and it was sat there in it's hutch, glaring at me and the dog as if to say 'That's it, enjoy the garden. Bitches'. 

On a plus point, the dog has just run into the patio doors thinking they were open. I nearly peed.


----------



## x-amy-x

jjust lettin u all know im in hpsital. update on ournal xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh Amy, sounds like you're having a right old time of it! I hope you're ok chick and they look after you and baby and that they let you go home tomorrow. Big hugs :hugs:

I've had a little trip into hospital myself this morning/afternoon. I was starting to get worried as I hadn't felt baby move for 2 days... after feeling her move what seems like constantly every day for 3-4 weeks I thought it was a bit odd but waited til after breakfast today. When she didn't even move after a big glass of cold apple juice and a lie down, I rang the midwife to ask if it was normal and she said to pop into the maternity assessment unit at the hospital. So, they strapped these monitor things on around my bump, one to measure babies heart rate and another to measure if I was contracting (I was like whaaat?!) and they monitored it for about half an hour. Baby's heart rate was fine and almost as soon as the midwife strapped the monitor on, she started kicking away!! Typical! I was so relieved that she was ok and she was wiggling around everywhere. Midwife wasn't sure why I hadn't been able to feel her move for the last 2 days, but said that maybe she was turned inwards or having a rest lol

I also mentioned that my midwife had told me to drop in a urine sample at the doctors as she thought I had another uti and I'd dropped one off in the week but they rang me last night to say I had to do another one as they'd lost the first one!! So while I was there the tested my urine which tested positive for protein, nitrates and leukocytes and so they doctor said I do have another uti.. grrr!! So he sent me home with some antibiotics. I'm just glad baby is ok after all that! Naughty baby giving us a scare lol

Hope you're all ok today and enjoying the sun xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Amy I've caught up on your journal, bless your heart you're having such an awful time of it. Fingers crossed for you and Cellebkw xx

Emzy, glad everything was fine in the end, naughty baby for scaring you!!


----------



## Blob

Amy :hugs: :hugs: 

Emzy gald everything is ok :)

Louise your next bump shot needs to be naked bump standing up :lol:

I got my new pram today was sooooo too exited and have been playing all afternoon :haha:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 14









003.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jellycat

Amy hope everything is OK :hugs: Little one just you holdon xx

EmzyWemzy hope your feeling better soon xx

Loving the bump pics louise and EmzyWemzy.

Loving the pram blob, wish I could decide what to get... I just keep changing my mind!

Finished College today, it was the worst day yet oh well 11 days to exam and then I can start baby planning.... i'm looking forward to start knitting my baby blanket, I've made so many for so many other people, Can't wait to finally make my own! My niece aged 6 still uses hers when she feels ill.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Finished College today, it was the worst day yet oh well 11 days to exam and then I can start baby planning.... i'm looking forward to start knitting my baby blanket, I've made so many for so many other people, Can't wait to finally make my own! My niece aged 6 still uses hers when she feels ill.[/QUOTE]

what are you studying hun?? x


----------



## Jellycat

For my sins... accountancy. Been studying weekends and evenings for the past 6 years I have 2 more papers until I finally qualify, but cant sit the final paper until I do this exam in 2 weeks. Can't wait to be finished for awhile it's so tiring.....


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Just popping on quickly to say hello!
Very busy weekend with visitors, then getting my husband and baby ready to go off to visit his family for 10 days.
Ten days by myself? Yikes!
I get lonely just thinking about it!
And maybe just a little bit giddy thinking about the nights of unbroken sleep and me time that are about to happen.
Hope you are all well!
I'll catch up Monday!
Cheers!


----------



## x-amy-x

love you ladies...

good luck on exams jelly im qualified in accounts too xx


----------



## x-amy-x

glad everythings ok with u emzy xx


----------



## Blob

Ooooh Jelly last time i was pregnant was taking uni exams also :nope: No fun cos you just cannot concentrate. Good Luck!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just popping on quickly to say hi. Glad everything is ok Emzy, and Amy I have everything crossed that your little girl stays put and that your leak stops soon. xxx


----------



## Pinky1974

Amy I have everything crossed too. Hope you and your baby are okay! x


----------



## Asher

I have been thinking about Amy all morning. Big virtual hugs Amy, and keep that little one where she is! 24 weeks is only a few days away. xx


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Boony

Hope things improve for you soon amy :hugs:

i booked my 4d scan yesterday the place i went to have my gender scan at had a special offer for fathers day so i got it a little cheaper than expected! So excited i have to wait till june 20th though!


----------



## Emzywemzy

How you doing today Amy? Any news? Hope the leaking has stopped overnight and they let you go home today. Stay in there little bub for just a bit longer! Keep those legs crossed lol
What was on the menu for breakfast by the way? lol 

We're off to the Trafford Centre today to get another blouse or 2 for work and I just know I'll have to pop in to John Lewis to wheel the pram around the shop again lol

Have a good day girlies xx


----------



## x-amy-x

im ok... stayin in another night for obs.

im updatin my journal as i dont want 2 worry u ladies xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All,

Amy, hope your not too bored in hospital! Have had a quick pop into your journal, just a few more days!! Thinking of you and baby xx:hugs::flower:

Sorry not going to post much today, have children fighting over silly things, rubbish kids tv screaming out, another headache, a high pitched toddler and a 10 yr old who's medication for adhd has not kicked in yet, dd with cold symptoms and aching arms from monkey bars yesterday! A kitchen stair gate which is slam shut and I am not sure why but this means that everyone that goes through it won't close it they have to slam it, and its bloody annoying!!
A house full of housework, a washing machine full of washing, a washing line full of rained on washing and its still raining, more washing on kitchen floor, so before you all start getting depressed I am going!!!:haha:

Hope everyone is great, sorry for no personals on the plus side baby having a good kick while i am sat here so going to check out facebook, play my games, not that it will get the housework done but there you go, cant have everything!
22 weeks today:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs: all xx


----------



## cat81

Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts to you and your little one Amy. Am keeping everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## Carley22

Hello everyone - had a lovely day yesterday i went to somerset to see my friend and her 3 week old baby - i was terrified when she said "do you want to hold her" but after 10 mins it wasnt as hard as i thought it would be, so we cuddled for hours!!! she was a very good baby i have to admit!!

AMY - hang on in there hunny we're all here for you xxx

Emzy and Louise your bumps are growing looking lovely!!

Well im having a duvet day .... i refuse to get dressed!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Huge :hugs: Amy.

:wohoo: I have a fiance!!!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

YAY!!! Just saw your news on FB.. congratulations hun!! Pictures??!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish&Chips said:


> YAY!!! Just saw your news on FB.. congratulations hun!! Pictures??!!

I'm just painting my nails for them!!!! :haha:


----------



## Carley22

congratulations tenny thats wonderful news!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

carley i wont be coming 2 baby show. pm me ur adress and hubby will post the stuff xxx


----------



## Carley22

Aw hun, im so sorry about everything you're going through - have you got ur phone with you i could give you a call if you like xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Here is my beautiful platinum and diamond ring....


----------



## Carley22

aww thats lovely..


----------



## Fish&Chips

What about the nail shot Teeny?! lol x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish&Chips said:


> What about the nail shot Teeny?! lol x

Don't!!!! The pic was too big with my nails in so I had to crop it!!! An hour spent painting my nails for nothing!!!! LOL. xx


----------



## Asher

Congrats Teeny!! Lovely ring too! Lucky lady xx

Amy we are all thinking of you at the moment, and watching your journal. Big hugs. x

My back is killing me today again. This sciatica is driving me mad. I am currently in debate with myself as to whether to go to the docs in the morning and see if I can firstly get referred to physio, and secondly possibly get signed off for a couple of weeks. Hubby thinks I should go, I am being mrs responsible and saying I should try to go to work. Don't know what to do!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

CONGRATULATIONS on your engagement Teeny!! Beautiful ring :) Now we need the details!!

Amy :hugs: hope you're doing ok? Another day closer!

Can't remember what else I was going to say? Oh yeah, loving the pram boony! Now I've forgotten everything else so I'll go and reread! 

By the way, 24 weeks for me today :) x


----------



## Carley22

Happy V day louise xxx


----------



## Asher

Happy V Day Louise!! x


----------



## LittleAurora

Congrats!! Its a beautifull ring!! We need details now!!

Amy, Thinking of you!!! XXXXX


----------



## Fish&Chips

Teeny Weeny said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> What about the nail shot Teeny?! lol x
> 
> Don't!!!! The pic was too big with my nails in so I had to crop it!!! An hour spent painting my nails for nothing!!!! LOL. xxClick to expand...

LOL!!!

Happy V-Day Louise!! Whoop whoop! :happydance:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thanks everyone! It's very surreal being here at last, and kind of bittersweet because I really wish Amy was celebrating her V day with me too!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Louise3512uk said:


> Thanks everyone! It's very surreal being here at last, and kind of bittersweet because I really wish Amy was celebrating her V day with me too!

Happy V-day.
Amy will get to V-day too hun, we will all pray for her and her little girl, and in 5 days time she'll be announcing Vday too. xx


----------



## MamaBird

Teeny!!! Such Fab news!!! Congrats!!

Louise: HAPPY V-Day!!!! YAY!!!!

Hi everyone! Hope you have a lovely day!

xo


----------



## Snufflebump

Just wondering if i could be added EDD 21/9/10 x


----------



## x-amy-x

appy v day louuise... see u there on fri xx


----------



## Brownsie

Hey Ladies!!!! 

Finally I get some time to come and say HELLO!!!! 

How is everyone??? I am not going to read all the pages I have missed out on, have not been on for weeks! Me and Hubby are setting up a business together and is taking all our spare time up.

Are we all still meeting at the baby show on Friday? If so could I have some details please? 

Lots of love x


----------



## Blob

Yaay congratulations teeny thats great news!!!!

Ooooh thats exiting Brownsie :yipee: Is it going well??

Amy :hugs: as always.


----------



## Brownsie

Yeah, 
It's a plumbing business, so I can only really get involved in the paperwork side of things at the mo. 
x x


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Snufflebump!

I'm going to the show on the Sunday x


----------



## ladykara

Fish&Chips said:


> :hi: Snufflebump!
> 
> I'm going to the show on the Sunday x

Im going sunday too :happydance:.... did anyone arrange t shirts to be printed in the end?


----------



## Carley22

Brownsie ive been wondering where you are hope all is well with you... yes i am still going to the baby show i think limpetsmum is organising a lunchtime meet - i might be a bit late but she has my mobile number....


----------



## Carley22

im going friday and saturday.... :-(


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations on your engagement Teeny x

Big :hugs: for reaching V day Louise x

I'm having a quiet day home alone. Currently watching the 80's film Baby Boom on tv

x


----------



## LittleAurora

Im watching it as wel!! LOL


----------



## babythinkpink

Congrats Teeny, Lovely news, went past a church yesterday, got all emotional as a wedding was on!! :flower: xx

Happy V day Louise xx

Hello snufflebump, just 2 days between us:happydance: xx

Brownsie, Good luck with the new business xx

Hope everyone well, done housework, washing still in dryer, shopping done, and put away, bit happier for the clean house, I am a bit of a fuss pot about tidy!
Baby having a right wriggle now, just trying to catch it on camera, but as soon as i pull my top up it goes all quiet!:haha: May have to do a jumper wriggling video shoot! Little monkey, I expect baby sees the light and stops! 

Amy thinking of you xx:hugs:

Time to go, :hi: to everyone xx


----------



## ladykara

MrsJ08 said:


> Congratulations on your engagement Teeny x
> 
> Big :hugs: for reaching V day Louise x
> 
> I'm having a quiet day home alone. Currently watching the 80's film Baby Boom on tv
> 
> x

Me too !!! Seen it a million times but its still a great movie !!


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Drazic<3

I haven't booked my tickets yet, need to go either fri or sat... who wants me? :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Ooooh forgot to say happy V day to people :)


----------



## Carley22

DRazic im there on both so im easy!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Easy? I'm there! :rofl: - Would you be up for meeting? We need like a list of who is going on which days 
:)


----------



## Carley22

yep am up for that - friday i think limpetsmum is dealing with it all she has my number ill PM you my number too if you like, i wont be there till mid day ish, then all day saturday xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Teeny Weeny congratulations :yipee:

Louise Happy V Day!! Woohoo!

Brownsie I was wondering where you were!! Hope the business is going well :flower:

Waaah wish I was going to the baby show but I can't boooo :growlmad:

Off to have dinner now, starving! Have a nice night ladies!

xx


----------



## Brownsie

Everything seems to be happening at once, with business/baby etc!
I can't believe we are all here really, it only seems like yesterday we were all wishing and praying we would make it to 12 weeks... (Day Dreaming....)


----------



## becs0375

Hello all!!!

Amy thinking of you hun xxx Hang on in there little lady xxx

Happy V day Louise xx

Been a busy day, been at the beach all day with my friend!! I am hooped!!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think there's only 3 of us on the Sunday?


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm not going :(

But on the plus side I ordered this cuuuuuuuuuuuuute playmat today! We had already got a butterfly one from argos but I think we'll use that for travelling, yes iI know it's a waste of money getting two but DH fell in love with this one as soon as he saw it!!




What do you think?! DO you think it's too boy-like???


----------



## Blob

Nooo i love it :thumbup: Its really nice and puffy looking :) Also its not bad having two really you will use them. 

I'm jealous i want to go to another babyshow :sulk:


----------



## MrsJ08

Morning ladies

I won't stay on long as I'm in a really bad mood! I'm so angry with DH I can barely look at him. To cut a long story short we have decided on a name (after a lot of disagreements) and agreed not to discuss names with anyone at all. I won't even tell my Mum or best friend. I don't want anyone else to tell us they don't like it, guess it or even pinch it as we have friends that are due before us. Last night my DH decided to tell some friends of his who are a couple the middle name we have chosen and subsequently the woman guessed the first name. DH didn't confirm it was the name we had chosen just tried to laugh it off. (I wasn't there so I'm trusting his version of events) I know I'm probably being a bit irrational particularly as I don't like them (I've got my reasons but that's another long story and it's a bit complicated as they are related to my step-daughter's Mum) but now I don't want to use the name. At the same time I feel really miserable about it because the first name is my favourite name and I can't even begin to think of another one at the moment. I know it's a bit childish but I don't want that stupid cow thinking we chose the name because of her (trust me that's what she will think, even if we tell her we had chosen it several weeks before). Talk to me ladies, are my pregnancy hormones making me really sensitive and irrational or do I have the right to be upset?? DH doesn't understand and thinks I'm making a fuss about nothing.

Has anyone heard from Amy this morning? I just checked her journal for an update. Fingers crossed she had a good night.

x


----------



## limpetsmum

Quick good morning to you all ladies - i'll try to pop on tonight to catch up as i've been away all weekend.

I just wanted to say.........

*WOO WOO VIABILITY DAY *

I finally got here :happydance:

Sorry for the brag........had to be done though. Hope everyone is well :hugs: right - gotta get my ass to work.......bye xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations on reaching V day Limpetsmum :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Happy V day Limpetsmum

Mrsj08 TBH i know what you mean, my OH and i had a PERFECT name and then he told me that a girl on his course was called that and that she used to walk around pretty much with her boobs out with Adam (a friend) following :wacko: so I now refuse that name. He thinks i'm insane.... Your babies name has to make you think of good things, if its negative then i would either think of a new one or just wait and see if your hormones change?

It has to feel 'right' 

:hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

MrsJ08, when we decide on a name we have also decided not to tell anyone...I don't want peoples opinions or remarks on it before he is here (when we've called him that they can't say anything! lol). I would be really cross too, but if I loved the name I would still use it. I know it has ruined it for you, but keep it in mind and you might feel you can still use it. Don't write it off just yet.
Make sure OH knows it was wrong, and it was something special for just you and him to know. 

I hope you feel better soon. Big hugs. xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies. I really feel like I want to talk to my Mum about it and get her opinion now but that would make me as bad as him. I'm going to get the name book out and have a think about other names. If I find something I love just as much I think I'll be able to let the other name go but if not maybe I'll still use it. I think part of the reason I'm so annoyed is it took us over 5 months to find a name we could agree on and I had it settled in my mind. If it takes us another 5 months the baby will be nameless for the first month! My other favourite name we can't use because a friend of his (whom he doesn't see any more and I've never met)has a child with that name. The only other two names I love and would be happy to use, he hates so we are at a stalemate again.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

MrsJ08, my little man still has no name either, I've said that he will end up being called just baby until the day we register him!!! I know it is so difficult to think of a name, but as I said just keep your original in mind. 

On this note, any good boy names you can throw my way ladies will be much appreciated...bearing in mind my 7yr old is called Chance. xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Good morning ladies... 

Congrats Teeny! Your ring is GORGEOUS... I LOVE it! Ooooo I love it when people get engaged and married. 

Happy V day Limpets and Louise (sorry it's late lou!). I'm 23 +1 now - not long for me too! 

Thinking of Amy - been reading her journal... Fx we'll be sending v day congrats her way soon. :hugs:

Mrs J - I know hormones intensify stuff, but i'd still be annoyed. If you both agreed not to discuss names with anyone, it wasn't fair for him to spill the beans. He should have changed the subject, especially if you're not even allowed to talk to your mum about it. OH & I can't really agree on names, but i'm not too worried. With DD, I'd agreed on a name all the way through which I loved, and then she didn't 'look' like the name! So then I was back to square one with a newborn. That's why i'm trying not to stress about it this time! I think that you'll look into your little baby's face, and a name will just 'fit'. Try not to worry hun :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Do we have a seperate thread for the babyshow? I am struggling to keep up and it would be nice to say hey to a few of you IRL when I get the chance :)


----------



## LittleAurora

With regards to names, I had names picked out for my 1st and when he was born he didn't look like the name I picked! So he got a completely different one! lol. With the 2nd I didn't really think about it too much I just waited until he was born. 

With this wee one, we have a few ideas but again are going to wait to see what he/she looks like!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs J, I would be annoyed too. We're struggling with names so I really don't want anything to effect the way I feel about the one's we've shortlisted. It's so precious and I want it to be something just between me, my dh and our little one until he's born.

I've just looked on Amy's journal and no news as yet. The drs were seeing her at 10am so hopefully we'll here soon.

Happy V-Day Limpetsmum! xxx


----------



## SisterRose

We didn't really struggle with names, moreso because my OH more or less *HATED* every other name I mentioned other than Ellie. He also liked Maisie, though. We're thinking that if for some reason Ellie doesn't look like an Ellie when she's born we'll use Maisie as a back-up.

I'm sick of having stomache ache now! I've had stomache aches/dodgy stomache feelings for the whole 23 weeks I've been pregnant, and I worry constantly that something is going to go wrong with the pregnancy. I'm literally spending every day waiting for something bad to happen. I've got an appointment to see a maternity psych within the next month though, they're gonna help me with my anxiety. 
My OH is being so cute about it though, as much as he hates all of my moaning and worrying, he keeps telling me to calm down and things will be fine. 

Hope Amy is alright today, not long to go for her to reach V-day now. Thinking of her and baby :hugs:


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Mrs_N

aw bekklez thats so sweet!
happy v-day limpetsmum :happydance:
thinking of amy :hugs:

had another busy DIY weekend, and only got 3 coats of paint left to do on the walls, and prime & paint all the woodwork :wacko: just doing little bits at a time - dh would rather me not do any, but then it's going to take months to get done!


----------



## LittleAurora

here is baby scaring the dog!! lol....

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCfffD0004.jpg


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!! Hope we are all well xxx

My friend went home this morning, was so good seeing her!!! I am still recovering from a busy weekend!!!

Having an afternoon of doing nothing!!


----------



## MamaBird

Good Morning Ladies! :hi:

OK first off MrsJ: You have every right to be upset. DH and I have the same plan when it comes to names. We've told a couple of people the middle name...but when we decide on a first name...that name will be in lock down until our little girl is born. So if he were to tell someone...especially someone I didn't like I would be FURIOUS! :devil: BUT...Please don't change the name....if that's the name you love...keep it...you may regret changing it down the road when all pregnancy hormones are gone. Maybe try to brainstorm again...if you find a name you love more great...if not stick with the one you have. And who cares what that cow thinks!

Limpetsmum: YAY for viability!!!:yipee:

Hoping this week goes by quickly because I'm off Frid, Sat, Sun, Mon for the Victoria Day long weekend! YAY!!!!

xo


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Mrs_N

aw littleA, what a fab photo! :rofl:
lovely bump apaton :thumbup:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Fab bumps apaton and littla a!!! Serious bump envy now!


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Could you add me please - 20th September.

Thanks very much!

Laura x


----------



## MrsJ08

Nice bumps Little A and Apaton

Thanks Mamabird, appreciate your input. I've spent all day looking for names, I already had a list of names but looked for more anyway on the net and in my books. When my DH got home from work he did some calculations in Excel and made a random name generator for me to try and make me feel better. (This is the closest I will get to an apology!) We spent a while going through other names but DH wants to stick to our original first name. This is a surprise to me as it was my choice and after a couple of months of campaigning on my part it finally grew on him. I thought he would take the perfect opportunity to veto it. Perhaps it's because we have been calling the baby by that name between ourselves, so it's kind of stuck now and feels right. Anyway, I think we may keep the first name and change the middle name. There is a link between the two names we had originally chosen (not that I realised that when DH suggested the middle name) and that was how the stupid cow was able to guess in the first place. Hopefully all is well that end's well, I've told DH he can chose the middle name so I'm waiting for him to come up with something. 

I've just been checking for Amy updates. I guess it's good they are keeping her in, it's probably the best place for her to be. Fingers crossed the infection improves so that she can have the steroids for LO's lungs.

x

p.s Teeny Weeny I found this site today https://nameberry.com/ it's really good - especially the "Hot Lists" I know you are struggling a bit. I'm sure you will find something on there.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Everyone,

Amy, hope everything ok with you and baby, sending :hugs:xx

Limpetsmum, Happy v day :happydance:

As for names, we have chosen, and had names picked, possibly because it took us a while to get pregnant so it was something we had thought about.
Our dd we went into hospital with a shortlist of Olivia and Hannah and came home with baby Sophie!! She didn't really look like either of our names, there are loads of Sophie's but we loved it so still used it, it went with my other little girls name, Emmie, which i still love and was a variant on Emily or Emma but is a name in its own right.

Busy day again, but did manage to get to a big Next and get some clothes, got my dd a little Peppa pig outfit of a top and leggings and the little jelly shoes to match. And bought the baby a pack of vests and 3 grows, I really like Next stuff, it lasts really well, no that babies are in anything for long!

Lovely pics, the dog does look worried Little A, and Apaton, that is a lovely bump, how on earth are you managing not to put on weight, just bump?? No fair!!

Time to go, have a nappy to change, my dd is pretending to be a cat, why I don't know, we have no cat!!

Started to notice the odd braxton hicks today, anyone else had any bump tightenings?? I know they are present all the time but only noticed after a while :hugs:
:hugs:


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## MrsJ08

Apaton - the I love Daddy sleepsuit from Next was one of the first things I bought. Great minds..........


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Louise3512uk

I also have the I love daddy outfit from next!!


----------



## SisterRose

Hi Laura! :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I bought the I love Daddy one for my OH for valentines day!!!! xx


----------



## Mrs_N

my hubby won't let me buy anything that says 'i love daddy' or 'i love mummy' because he thinks it is wierd putting words into baby's mouth & people might think we are self-centred :dohh: daft man!


----------



## Carley22

Hooray to V day limpetsmum.... only 1 week and 1 day for me woop!! 

Apaton and littleA lovely bumps and apaton i completely agree... how come you're all bump its not fair!!!!

i dont know if people have been using the baby show thread or not........ whoever wants to meet can PM me and it'll get sorted!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

I did love those outfits, and would get both, but they are short legs and arms and not sure if my late Sept would be worn? 
I get lots of stuff with writing, love the little sister/brother ones and want to get my dd an 'I am the Big Sister' one, think they are so cute!
My dd had a few with Daddy's Girl on when she was teeny, and she is so Daddy's Girl but it was nice for dh to have her in them, I tended to get them for him more!! 
Great presents for Dad's are photo mugs, I got my dh a photo mug done with all pics of dd when she was born, with him holding her, and the words, 'love you Daddy, I am a lucky girl having a Daddy like you' He cherishes it, so I get one every Daddy's day now with the latest year photos on it! (photo gifts, snapfish online, they are pretty good)

Can see me spending lots of photo of my babes together, I love family pics!!
Certainly going to get a newborn photo shoot done, I am hoping the guy that did our wedding can come to our house and take some.
I just lurve that newborn curled up look, it is such a short time they are like that that i want profesional pics this time:haha:

Got to go, 2yr old messing with the tv in their room!!

:hugs:xx


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm soooo lucky in that one of the Teaching assistants at my school is a professional photographer, she's leaving work this year to do photography full time. She does weddings and portraits and stuff like that. She's going to do a maternity photoshoot of me and DH, and also a newborn one when Lilia is finally here, and is not going to charge for it at apart from the cost of the printing of the photos as she wants to use them for her portfolio! She is an amazing photographer too! 

Now we just have to wait for my belly to grow so she can do the maternity photos!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey all,
Think i managed to catch up on the weekends events but couldn't manage to go back much further though. 

Sending :hugs: to Amy, thinking of you lots sweetie.

As for the NEC, i keep telling people to PM me but i've only heard from 2 people.......is no-one else coming? I think i might go & start a new seperate thread so it's easier for people to follow - any thoughts folks?
I'm soooo looking forward to it! Despite having most of the 'nice' things already with only the boring stuff left to buy :dohh:.

My bump feels sooo heavy today! The only reason i can think of is i didn't wear my bump band today & i must be noticing the difference :shrug: My belley seems to have grown again over the weekend too, that or he is moving & making it stick out more, i do know he's becoming hyperactive in there!!!! 

Saturday night DH felt bubba really having aa good kick as we watched my tummy jump around. We then curled up together & he fell asleep with his hand on my tummy. As he drifted deeper into his sleep his hand was slippin off my tummy & bubba followed him with his kicks until it fell off :cloud9: i nearly burst with love for the both of them :cloud9:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Awwww how cute! Oh and by the way happy V day!! x


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks hun, i've decided to take myself to bed soon to fill in my baby journal. Haven't felt brave enough until today because of what we went through the previous times - it's been sitting in a box in the attic for a very long time now.

NEC thread is here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/331961-nec-friday-meet.html decided to start a complete thread which will be easier for me to manage & respond to. I will post all meeting details on there apart for people as well as texting the few who have asked for text updates :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Apologies that I haven't tried to catch up on the many many posts of the last few days. It's a bit overwhelming! :)
I am sitting in a very quiet house with just two small cats for company.
Both husband and Simon are in Ontario for the next ten days.
I hardly know what to do with myself.
Top of the list is resting.
Lots of resting.
I am really having trouble kicking this sinus infection, despite having taken time off work last week. I will be asking for antibiotics at my next prenatal on Wednesday. This is absolutely ridiculous. I am so done with being sick it's not even funny. I'm really fed up.
I feel better for a few days, then I'm just walloped again by a recurrence of the infection.
Blergh.

And I also am experiencing an almost manic level of nesting.
I just can't stop cleaning and organizing and making lists.
I am forcing myself to slow down and flake out this evening, but I am itching to go clean out under the deck and the back of the garage. Seriously, who _itches_ to do that? :dohh:
And that's just the beginning. I will scour this house from top to bottom, repair every broken thing I come across, iron several tons of laundry, go to the laundromat to use the industrial washers on every pillow and rug we own, finish six knitting projects, get letters written to no less than seven different people, finish planting and weeding the garden, etc, etc, etc, and all before the boys get home.
Then I will most likely collapse! :)
Holy moly, I need to rein it in a little. I actually twitch when I think about all the things that I want to get done.

Anyone else feeling quite this squirrelly busy?


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies! 

Loving the bump pics apaton & Little A - they're fab :thumbup:

Limpets - that story is sooo cute. I'm feeling all loved-up today and i'm not entirely sure why. It's nice though :blush:

Sarah - I know EXACTLY what you mean. I keep making lists and lists of things to do. The living room needs painting, and we have the paint in the shed... It's driving me INSANE as I _NEED_ to paint it! But, OH is on call all week so i've had to promise him that I won't try to start it myself. I've never sewed in my entire life, yet yesterday I went, bought a sewing kit. Thing is, I get all of these ideas about things that need to be done, then I get really tired and don't do them. It winds me up!

thinkpink, I love the mug idea - I might get one done with LO's scan picture and DD on it for him for Father's day. Although, I have seen a zillion babygrows which I want to get him from that cafepress site! I need more money to spend on him lol. 

So, what is everyone up to today? I'm gonna work on my pregnancy diary today I think, printing off photos to stick in etc. Then i'll try a bit of sewing... I'll let you know how it goes. I'm not hopeful... if I work out how to thread the needle then i'll class it as a success for today.


----------



## becs0375

Hello!!!

Just catching up on some housework!! Just blitzed downstairs, just gotta hang the washing out!! Then its the bathroom!! A womans work is never done lol!!

I too have a list and I am ticking it off as we get bits!! But as soon as I get something I ad another thing on the list!!!!


----------



## opticalillus5

This is what I mean about my laziness lol... I need to do the housework. I WANT to do the housework. I just can't be bothered to do the housework. I think "I'll just nip on b&b for a sec to check how Amy is getting on" and then I'm on for hours, and the housework isn't done. Then I have to rush around doing it at 2pm before I go pick DD up from school! 

It's a lovely day here - the washing could really do with being put out. Well, that is, if there were any to put out. It's still in the dirty wash basket :blush:

And I _feel_ like I should be doing LOADS of stuff - nesting. I have the urge to nest, just not the motivation. It's like my maternal instinct is buried somewhere underneath my fat (with my 6-pack lol).


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Ice Cold Cube!

Lovely bump pic apaton.. it's so cute! Loving yours too Little A!

Limpetsmum, my bumps seems to have grown in a week too and lo is very active all of a sudden! He was performing for the in-laws last night! That's such a lovely story about your dh and his hand on your tummy! I love husbands!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning all,
I am off to a friends house for a cuppa and catch up, but dare I say it...I want to stay at home and start the huge sort out!!!
Now uni has pretty much finished I can spend time around the house and there is sooo much I want to do. 
Under the bed I have tons of shoes that 'i will wear one day' and never do, clothes that haven't been worn forever, drawers that have odds and sods in, my son's room is full of toys that haven't seen the light of day for months and I want to sort it all out!
I think my nesting has taken over...however, my sis has just laughed at me as I don't have much stuff that I don't need and always have a very tidy home....she thinks all I'll be left with is baby stuff, a bed and a TV! :haha:

Tomorrow my older sister wants me to go over so that is another day I can't get to it, and on Thursday I have the dreaded hospital appointment.....I have had abnormal smears for the past 5 yrs follwing lletz treatment, and I was due a follow up biopsy after my biopsy last year, but had to put it off till i was far enough pregnant....It has come round to this thursday. I am hoping there is nothing wrong and no treatment will be needed, so FX'd. On the plus side they will check the length of my cervix as treatment can lead to possible early labour.  So, that's one good thing. I am scared though. :nope:

I hope you ladies are enjoying the sunshine, I have done some housework already as the bed sheets are on the line, toilet cleaned etc, so I have satisfied some need to clean!!!

Have a good day. xx

25 weeks today, only 15 to go!!! Woohoo!!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Teeny I hope everything goes ok with your appointment. Keep us posted hun. x


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Teeny xxx

Well I have such an exciting life, I have just scrubbed mold off my bathroom celling!! Our Army quater is crap, its economy 7 heating and they have spent no money on it for ages, hence the mold and damp problems! Thank goodness we move just after Hope is born!! So everywhere is scrubbed now and all sparkly!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

Any more news on Amy?


----------



## Choc1985

Glad I'm not the only one who has no motivation to clean either lol.iv had to ring in sick at work today cos lst nite i had really bad stomach cramps and was violently sick for about for hours.today I just feel so poorly just feel sick got a headache and keep getting the odd stomach pains. Hope ur all ok I'm 24 weeks tomorro.


----------



## Mrs_N

I am lacking motivation too - I sit & look at the mess & disorganisation and get annoyed & stressed about it, yet I can't be bothered to move & do something about it lol! 
Today I am setting my timer for 30 minute blocks - I'll do 30 minutes of some chore, then chill out for 30 minutes, then do something else. Think that might help rather than attempting to tackle it all at once!

wow 25 week teeny, congrats! when do you move over to 3rd tri? can't be long!


----------



## becs0375

That sounds like a good idea Jen!!!!

I have done all my chores now so gonna chill for the rest of the day, gonna go for a walk later!!


----------



## janinio87uk

Hello all, I've just popped in 2c whats goin on in september stars, funny u shud mention housework as I'm the most unmotivated person in the world at the min!
I look at everything n go 'oh I must get that sorted...oh that needs doin' etc but when it comes to doing it I tend to procrastinate.

I must get atleast some of it done today as its my only day off this week, and I darent leave it all for mr grumpy OH as he wont like it lol, and when I get home from work the last thing I wanna do is clean or wash up! lol

hope everyone is well....Good luck at ur appointment teeny weeny! xx


----------



## terri21

Hiya!

Could I be added to the list please?

My EDD is 6th September and I am expecting a baby boy :D

xx


----------



## becs0375

Welcome Terri, congrats on having a :blue:


----------



## x-amy-x

hi girls how are you all doing xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Amy

I've just been reading Zara's update. Pleased to hear things are getting better and your infection rates are lower. We've all be sending you lot's of love and great vibes so hopefully it's doing the trick. Just hold on in there xxx


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## becs0375

Just got back from my walk, its bloomin warm out there!!!!

So glad all is getting better Amy xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

glad ur all keeping wel... miss yas xx


----------



## Brownsie

Sending my love Amy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I have the nesting fever too. I have washed and hoovered out my car today. Putting my feet up now! I feel everything needs to be scrubbed, washed and completely ready for when Tyler comes into the world.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: amy, thinking of you and crossing everything


----------



## becs0375

Can't believe how warm it is outside!!!!

I burnt my bump on the iron and it bloody hurts lol!!!!

Gonna have a nice shower in a bit and chill out!! Got a few hours on my own while Ian is out!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello everyone!

Been out today, visiting friends for a catch up, I have neglected them a bit and thought I should catch up before they forget me!

I have been nesting really badly, and i can only stop when i go out the house! I cant sit still, and i just think of what i need to be doing! It is frustrating as i don' t really have the energy but still have to get it done so wearing myself out for the sake of the house!

Planted all our summer pots today with my little girls, so some nice fresh air and gardening! Can't wait for them to grow and flower and look pretty! My dd has done 2 little planters for outside her little house and they are going to look so sweet!

Amy, glad things are settling down and still hoping baby hangs on for a while longer yet! :hugs: xx

Teeny, Good luck with everything xx

Hello Terri xx

Sorry its not a great catch up, need to get dd in the bath, she is rather grubby after the gardening! 

:hugs: :baby: Thinkpink xx


----------



## drea2904

Hey Guys, I made it to Portugal :happydance: but now Im back :( lol It was touch and go I got the last flight into Portugal before it shut and then On Sunday the last flight into Glasgow before that shut talk about luck!! Well it was just what I needed I feel much better and more relaxed:thumbup:

I had my late 20 week scan and it was AMAZING!!! So much detail and Im so glad that Glasgow provide these scans now! Me and hubby were on :cloud9: when we left, sex couldnt be confirmed by NHS (she said she would try but its not something they normally do in my hospital!) the wee blighter crossed his legs and pulled cord over, he also kept his hands on his face everytime she went there, so funny!

Hope everyone doing well Im starting to get organised now, its like its hit me properly now! Welcome to any newbies and congrats all viable ladies, we all will be soon hopefully:thumbup:, Thinking of you Amy been following the updates. x


----------



## Asher

Becs I burnt my bump on the iron with Jack, it left a very attractive scar ha ha!

Good to hear your infection has gone down a little Amy, let's keep it that way. That little lady needs to cook a while longer yet, but almost at 24 now!

I have missed so much over the last couple of days grrr. We are all so chatty that even when I miss only one day, LOADS has happened!!!

Well, I went to the docs re my back/front/hips/leg yesterday, it was a locum who diagnosed SPD, which I knew, and referred me to physio. He recommended I stay home from work this week and go back next week to be signed off, which was the result I wanted really. I've been for a swim tonight and feel better for now, but it will be back soon I reckon!

Yesterday DH offered to go into the loft and get some baby stuff down. Cos I couldn't go up there with him, I just told him to bring the lot down for me to sort. I know it will be ages before he offers to go up again so I thought I'd better grab my chance when I could!! So it all came down, bouncy chair, crib, clothes, car seats..... the lot!! So I got my nesting head on, and car seat covers have been washed, 2 bottles of febreze have been used, clothes washed, clothes and stuff donated to charity and the tip!! So now my list for stuff to buy has grown longer, but I feel much more organised!

Hope you're all ok tonight ladies. :)


----------



## becs0375

Poo on the SPD Asher but glad you are getting signed off!!!!!!!! 

My burn is quite sore, have put some cream on it!! It was the steam that burnt me!


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh Owch to the burnt bump, it is hard not to do things like that when suddenly this bump is there, I get very clumsy!
What cream are you using? Sudocrem is good, as is drapoline, as is calomine cream, all stuff I have as used on bums, bumps, grazes and burns, as well as my old mate savlon which the kids get slathered in on a regular basis, its that stuff all Mum's call 'magic cream' and put on everything:haha:

Asher, I need to get everything out the loft and do a blitz on it, have pram, car seat, and lots of clothes to wash, sort and decide what to do with! Will feel better when its been done as this nesting thing is driving me crazy, never had it b4 in any pregnancy so its a new one on me, but it's getting things done!:haha:
Owch to you too on diagnosis but I hear it goes after birth, some nasties that come with pregnancy don't go, so rubbish your in pain, but at least it goes! xx

Welcome back Drea, Glad you had a great time, and scan was good xx

Time to get over to facebook, I hope to get my games played then go to bed for baby to have a wriggle, I have started to notice patterns in time of movements now.

Back soon xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great news drea, although tut tut to little one for being so shy!

Asher, hope your SPD gets better. I thought I had it at first but it seems to be much much better now, although it does wake me up at night.

x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Evening all! Good news Amy about your infection, I'm sure you've got plenty of time with baby Cellebkw in your belly yet!

Hope everyone is ok, sorry but I'm sooo tired and don't have it in me to do an individual catch up/comment!!

School takes it out of me at the moment, I was off work all week last week as we know with those pains, well two days back and I'm pretty much spent! I think it's mainly the hour each way drive I have, it makes it such a long day, especially when I have orchestra rehearsals etc after school!

Hope everyone is well!

Oh, by the way, I mentioned to you that I was having this maternity shoot/baby shoot with the photographer that works at my place, I thought I would post a link to her stuff and her details in case any of you would be at all interested in using her... she is very talented and based in North Suffolk/Norfolk area:

https://becclesweddingphotography.blogspot.com/

https://www.beverleyharrison.co.uk/portfolio-twinkies.htm

https://www.pbase.com/beverley_h


----------



## becs0375

Your friend is very good Louise!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

She is Becs! I want to be the first to say HAPPY V DAY for tomorrow!! x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Baby boy due - 7th September!! :o) x


----------



## Carley22

Congrats and welcome ......

Oh what a day so far..... work (as louise says) is really taking it out of me recently thankfully i only have tomorrow, then a day cleaning the house and then up to brummy land for the NEC (yipee) and we're staying overnight and doing both days, think we'll just see whats about on friday then wait for MIL and the credit card on saturday for the bigger purchases.... 

I have finally managed to rehome my chinchillas (weep weep) as they have been the proud owners of the spare room forever and now we really need it back for a nursery (obviously), but Sunday will be a sad and difficult day but i know i'm doing it for the right reasons. Still will make me sad though!! Doesn't stop me feeling like i've "failed" them..... 

but positive thinking... once they have gone i'll be able to get in there and NEST like mad!!! cant wait to paint and make a nursery out of it. 

Amy im glad you are still hanging in there - you wouldnt believe the hours i spend a day sending good thoughts to you.... 

Limpets and Drazic and anyone else who is going fri/saturday im really looking forward to meeting you all.....


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpetsmum, my bumps seems to have grown in a week too and lo is very active all of a sudden

 and aparently week 25-26 is the week bubba has a growing spurt - putting on half it's body wieght again in one week :huh:



> I have the nesting fever too. I have washed and hoovered out my car today.

 I not only washed my car sunday, i polished it, glossed each & every black part i could find on it, cleaned the windows....inside & out, metal polished the exhaust - then i started on DH's! He thinks it's great & can't wait to leave his car with me when i start my maternity leave :dohh:



> Limpets and Drazic and anyone else who is going fri/saturday im really looking forward to meeting you all.....

 Brownsie is coming too, not heard from anyone else - it will be a cosy meet hehe. I've started making a list of things i want to look out for & price up etc. I've decided to drive as well so i can drop things back at the car as needed :thumbup:

Went to the docs this evening as my kidneys ache & i fear re-developing pyleonephritis:nope:. I had it on my honeymoon last October & i was told i am at a high risk of it occuring again in the subsequent 12 months (it really was the worst pain ever). Pregnancy puts you at an even higher risk so you can imagine my fears, nurse practitioner was lovely & gave me all the sample stuff i need to drop it in myself at work tomorrow. Also got some cream for my annoying leg rash & was advised to ask work if i can wear a dress - that'll be interesting lmao.

Ooooh talking of dresses, i bought a gorgeous one from Pumpkin Patch on sunday for my friends daughters christening in a few months time. Obviously a maternity dress, it's white with big pink & red watercolour type flowers on it. Halter neck style but with straps (make sense?) & the way it is cut i could probably even get away with wearing it after bubba as it is elasticated across the back & have a ribbon under the bust to adjust the fitting. I also already have the perfect fuschia pink kitten heels which will look great with it..........quite looking forward to it now :happydance:


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
amy - so glad to see you on here and hoping that the news stays good for you with that infection.
Glad to hear that I'm not the only mad nester out there! :blush:
I like the idea of doing timed blocks of chores and nesting. That might achieve a balance between these opposing forces of frenetic activity and drop dead exhaustion.
I had an incredibly deep sleep last night. No toddler waking me up at 4:30 or anything else. Just deep deep sleep. I felt so good when I woke up.
I'm still fighting off this cold, but I was so much better for the sleep.
Maybe ten days of no family around will be just what the doctor ordered? 
Hmmm, I don't know. I already miss my baby. I don't think I've ever spent a night away from him before. He's perfectly happy and not missing me in the slightest, of course.
I do have another baby to keep me company. I saw a kick from the outside yesterday. And I'm feeling lots of pokes and prods as he swims around in there. :cloud9: I love this part of pregnancy. It's not so fun when they are really big and hammering away at your organs, but the sweet little pokes and nudges are quite wonderful.

Hope everyone stays healthy and keeps the nesting under control! :)


----------



## x-amy-x

hope u all enjoy the baby show.. thank u for all your mmessages xx


----------



## Blob

Urgh why is it gross outside here today :cry: I was wanting some more sun..though its meant to get better :shrug:

Amy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So glad its getting better :)
Ouch on the burn Becs :(
Yaay for the scan Drea! 
Asher boo for the SPD but yaay for getting time off :) 
Carley we used to have chinchillas i think Tabs would love them now, but i think they would be in trouble :wacko:

WOW :shock: everyone is getting into this nesting lark!!


----------



## becs0375

Louise3512uk said:


> She is Becs! I want to be the first to say HAPPY V DAY for tomorrow!! x

Thanks chick!!!

Can't believe its finally my turn!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Seems everyone has got the nesting bug! 
Asher :hugs: for the SPD. 
Mine seems to be getting worse - the last few nights have been quite horrid. I know I need to really stop doing stuff for a couple of days to let everything calm now but it's hard. 
Louise thanks for the links, off to have a look now! 
Ouch to the bump burn - clearly ironing is a health hazard, yet another reason for me not to do it haha!


----------



## Blob

Becs Happy V day hun :)


----------



## Brownsie

Morning Ladies! 

Limpetmum, you still taking your little suitcase? I think I might. I'm coming with my Best Mate, but I don't think she will be too impressed carrying everything around all day lol. We are leaving here about half 8, gotta get the kids off to school first, so should be there about 11ish, I think.

Beautiful down here on the South East Coast today, might go for a walk along the beach later. 

Have a lovely day ladies 

x x x x


----------



## lilia

wooo im viable :) 

only two days left for you amy, ive got a really good feeling, i think you and bubba are going to be just fine :) 


xxx


----------



## Blob

Happy V day hun :)


----------



## Blob

Cant believe its only a week until some of us will be about to move over :shock:


----------



## becs0375

F&C will have to start a new thread in 3rd tri soon!!!!

Happy V day Lilia!!!!


----------



## Asher

Happy V Day Becs and Lilia, and to Limpetsmum for a couple of days ago! Amy it's your turn in 2 days! And mine in 3! Blob I can't believe you're almost 26 weeks, it's crazy! So close to 3rd tri. Only feels like 5 mins ago we were all getting to know each other in the first tri thread!

I have a day to myself today. Archie is off at school, and Jack is at the childminders even though I am off work. It upsets him too much if he's off for a few weeks and then goes back, as it's only one day a week he's there. So I am pottering. My back and stuff feel a lot better just for not being in work, so I am definitely going to get signed off for a couple of weeks next week. My next little job today is to sit and book in my mat leave so I can apply with work. All being well, I've only got about 15 working days in before I will finish!! Yay for working part time!!

Hope everyone's having a nice day.

Big hugs to Amy as always. xx


----------



## Mrs_N

happy v day lilia & becs :happydance: 
wow I can't believe some of you guys are moving over to 3rd tri soon :wacko:

here's my 21 week bump, I feel mahoosive!!
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks clothed (400 x 600).jpg
File size: 128.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Asher

Yay Jen you look fab! That's a great piccy!! x


----------



## opticalillus5

Happy V day Lilia & Becs! 

I've got a few rather embarrasing questions today... :blush: So... Here goes! 

1) Boobs. They're finally getting bigger - I was really lucky in first tri in that they haven't been sore much up until this point. But recently, my nips have gone all lumpy around the milk ducts. I can't rememeber whether this happened with my DD... is anyone else having this? 

2) Feeling wetter. I'm pretty certain that i'm not leaking amniotic fluid, but have had increased discharge lately. Is this normal? 

3) Uncomfortable kicks / pressure. I'm finding it much more difficult to do pelvic floor exercises when baby is in certain positions, and some kicks nearly make me wee! Sometimes, it's not bad at all, but others the pressure is really uncomfortable - expecially kicks on (what I imagine is) my cervix. Again, i can't rememeber this with DD - but it was 5 years ago. 

4) Sex. It's just not happening that much, and I feel guilty. I don't feel particularly ugly, and i'm not really that scared about baby... but I just don't fancy it. It's kind of a take-it-or-leave-it attitude, but OH never tries it on because he doesn't know if i'd be up for it or not. Chances are if he did, I would, but I just never feel like instigating it myself. So we just do it once a week.. a bit of a step down from every day when we were TTC! 

I'm really embarrased to post these, but i'm much more comfortable asking you ladies than my midwife! :blush: They're not really major concerns, but I just wanna check that they are 'normal' lol. 

Hope everyone is well today... Main priority for me today is to get through the ironing pile, and make a start on _ Hamlet_. It's probably the only one of Shakespeare's major works that I haven't read, and i've always wanted to get around to it but haven't had the time with degree / teaching etc. Also, I need to watch sex and the city film as i'm off to see no.2 with the girls next friday. Not much contrast in cultures there eh? lol. 

Oh, and I WILL post a bump pic later :) 

xXx


----------



## opticalillus5

Loving the bump pic jen... you look great! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_N

optical as far as I know increased discharge and lumpy boobs are normal normal normal at this stage in pregnancy. 
the sex thing is normal too - we are way down on your once a week! I'd rather have hugs lol!
I haven't experience kicks on the cervix (yet) but I wouldn't imagine they'd be very comfortable - I've heard other ladies talking about this so I guess it too is normal. keep up those pelvic floor exercises!


----------



## opticalillus5

Thank you! I didn't think it's much to worry about, but I tend to brood on niggly stuff if I don't get advice lol. xxx


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy V-Day Becs & lilia!! Only 2 more days for you Amy and I have a good feeling that lo wont make an appearance for ages yet!

Oh-oh limpetsmum.. guess I'll be the size of two houses then!! lol Any pics of you in your new dress?

So when does 3rd tri start?! Time is going so quickly!

Loving the bump pic Mrs N!

Optical, all those things are normal hun. Re sex, to me once a week is a lot for a pregnant lady! I went off it at first but now am enjoying it again. I have far more embarrising issues at the moment which I wont inflict upon you lovely ladies!! 

xx


----------



## becs0375

Is it 27 weeks 3rd tri starts?!!! Not long to go for some!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy V-day Becs and Lilia!!

From what I guess from Amy's journal, maybe a steriod injection for her little one??

I have spent the last few hours sorting stuff out, and it is one of those jobs I wish I hadn't started!!! I do have 2 bags of stuff for a boot fair though and that is from one room!!! I need to put out the 2nd load of washing and get showered for the school run. 

Enjoy your afternoon ladies. xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Optical - all normal for me hun. I go from hardly any discharge, to feeling like I have wet myself! Might be worth just checking with midwife in case it is a little bit of thrush, but probably totally fine! As for the cervix kicks, jeeze they take your breath away! So sore sometimes. I sympathise! 

Just dropped by with hugs. It's my birthday today :D


----------



## Mrs_N

Happy Birthday Drazic! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello All, 

Taken til now to sit down, bloomin housework!
Dh in bed, leaving him there today, he has had a cup of tea and the offer of food but i am sulking about doing all the work and everyone being lazy so not said much to him!
Dd gone to bed to watch a film, she was tired and she loves watching babe on her sisters tv during the day, i think she feels like she is getting something special, so knowing she was tired i have tucked her up for a nap.

Will just say what the others say boobie related things happen in pregnancy, they are just preparing for feeding.
More discharge is also normal, could be that of sweat as we get hotter in pregnancy.
As for sex, last time I dtd was when we conceived:haha: Dh is not interested when i am pregnant, and my sex drive has vanished so I am not bothered, we are very loving and cuddle etc, and last pregnancy when my sex drive went up I was so frustrated but this time i am tbh not even thinking about it.
I intend to try near due date to get baby moving! 

Happy v day becs:happydance:


Happy Birthday Drazic! :cake:xx:hugs:


I will follow to third tri when everyone else does, you are not all leaving me behind:haha: I figure for some first or second babies here they could be late, and i hope i will be on time so close a gap!! My first was 1 day off 3 weeks late, due in Feb came in March! The next 2 were induced after a week, and my last came on time.

Glad to see things calming down for you Amy, been thinking happy thoughts and sending you extra cooking time for baby, lets hope she is there a good time longer yet xx:hugs:

Sorry just a quick post from me, mix of no time, tiredness, need to eat, pee, and got to go on school run soon.

Hugs all, back later :hugs:xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Happy V day Lilia and Becs

Lovely bump Mrs N

Happy Birthday Drazic

Optical - I've had all the same concerns especially re:discharge. I asked the doc when I was in hospital for my dizzy spell and she said it's normal and only to worry if it smells bad, if your itchy or have pain when having a wee. Sex is non existent in this house, DH isn't interested, he says he can't help worrying about the baby so doesn't want to. I've been relieving him in other ways! I usually have a high sex drive but can't be bothered atm so it suits me fine. Yesterday morning the baby kicked me three times in quick succession in the cervix - bloody owww! It really shocked me, the pain was so sharp it took until the 3rd kick for me to realise what it was. Not sure about the boob thing, mine are so bloody big now (40F) I'm doing my best to ignore them. Just had a bit of a feel and they are quite lumpy and my nipples are huge so I guess that's normal. Hope this put's your mind at rest. :hugs:

Still another week until I reach V day. I've got a good feeling about Amy, I think her baby is a fighter. 

x


----------



## Mrs_N

ooooh, just found out my local pool does aquanatal classes :happydance: 
been searching for these for ages, never though to try the little local one :dohh:


----------



## MamaBird

Optical- All the ladies are right! Those things are quite normal. To be honest I was worried about the wet discharge too...but then I started noticing on this and other threads that a lot of women were having the same issue. I figure we're all normal then. I sometimes change my undies half way through the day.:blush:

Ann: You shouldn't be silly like that! That's what we're here for...to answer those questions you wouldn't dare ask anyone else! :hugs:

Happy V-Day Lilia and Becs!!! YAY!:happydance:

Great bump MrsN!! that's about how big I was at 21 weeks and people were (and still are) asking if I was sure there is only one in there! :haha: Of course there is only one! LOL!

Not sure if I posted this or not...baby brain has taken a turn for the very worst! lol Monday DH had a day off...and when I got home from work him and my BIL had finished painting the nursery!!:happydance: It looks so lovely in there!!! Can't wait to get everything organized! I will post a picture of the paint colour tomorrow when I do my bump pic! 

Have a good day ladies!! Hope it's not as hot in the UK as it is here in Ontario. +24 today and by Sunday +27 but will feel like +30!! Ugh....this will be a long summeR!!

xo


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah, the first comment my bump photo got on facebook was 'are you sure there's only one in there?' :haha:
er, you caught me, I'm hiding triplets. :dohh: I'm sure people think it's a clever and original comment, but really, give it a rest. okay rant over.


----------



## Blob

Happy Birthday Drazic! :cake: :cake:

Gorgeous bump Mrs N

Asher Yaay for rest i'm going to nap while Tabs is sleeping :)


----------



## Choc1985

Hi have u all had good days iv had a rubbish day and feel rubbish I get home and ylthen have to sort tea cos the oh is playin his game. Feel in a right mood and for no reason. As for the discharge I'm the same and my oh just asked y we don't have sex I think our problem is that he comes to bed and I'm already asleep cos he playin xbox with the lads and will only have a early nite with me wen he is tired then falls asleep.he then gies on to say it's my fault he has to go on facebook and to txt other women cos he gets norhj g from me.my response well try spendin tome with me and u Neva no what will happen instead of spendin 24/7 on ur laptop.aparenrly I don't understand and need to find a 
hobby to do in the house. He just put me in a worse mood.


Sorry for the rant xx


----------



## Blob

Choc :hugs: thats not so nice for you hun :nope:

Anyone else feeling weirdly exhausted?? I dont normally need to nap at the moment but i got back from taking a swim (well i posted here :lol:) and been asleep for the past 2 hours and could soooo do with more. My DH came in and had a heart attack :cloud9: he was running about wanting to get me face cloth cos he was doesnt normally have me napping during the day :) He's so sweet.


----------



## SisterRose

Just thought I'd pop in quick and share my 17 week - 23 week 'bump' comparison pictures.

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100406_10.jpghttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/Snapshot_20100519_8.jpg


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: choc, that's not on in my book, he'd have a slap from me!
looking good bekklez :thumbup:
blob, aw bless your dh! I can't do naps, never have been able to. I'm ready for bed by about 8:30 though!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy Bday Drazic!!

Choc, your oh sounds like a real nightmare. I hope we just hear the worst and that he has a lot of good moments too.

Brigitte, you are sooo sweet! My problems are bum related so really not very nice! 

xxx


----------



## Blob

Good Bump bekk :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Lovely bump Bekklez!

F&C I'm totally with you on bum issues! If it's anything to do with constipation I feel your pain!! 

Lilia was kicking me SO hard last night that there were lumps sticking an inch out of my belly! It was awesome!! She must have some strong leg muscles developing! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Choc - I have to be honest and say that really isn't very nice. There is no excuse for your OH chatting up other women via text or facebook. I'm really sorry you are having a hard time with him. I hope things improve when your baby comes. :hugs:

Blob - I'm finding myself napping which isn't something I normally do. I meant to get up this morning as DH left for work and woke up 2 hours later. I was sitting up in bed so must have been really tired to fall back to sleep like that. Ooops. I'm also finding I start flagging around 4 or 5 and a few times have had a snooze for 30mins-1 hour.

x


----------



## opticalillus5

Thank you so much Ladies - I knew that you'd stop me worrying! bubs has been kicking really low again all day and inwards - it's so uncomfortable and I need to wee allllll the time! 

As for the sex thing, I feel much better now (although still a little guilty). It's because OH says he finds me really attractive, and I feel bad for not giving him anything! I'm glad it's not just me tho. 

Choc hun, I wouldn't stand for my OH chatting other women up! :growlmad: Get him told! 

Anyway, FINALLY here is my bump... I'm 23+3. You have a lovely bump Bekklez - It's coming on so much!

Happy Birthday Drazic!!! :cake: 

Glad to hear Amy's still ok and bubs is staying put.
 



Attached Files:







Bumpage 23+3.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Louise3512uk

I haven't DTD with DH since we conceived on the 13th Dec.... it started because we had a m/c in October and were worried, now we just have kinda gotten used to it... I can't help but think it would be weird though as Lilia is CONSTANTLY kicking!!! I can't imagine getting jiggy with it whilst feeling her wiggling!

Lovely bump optical, I think my bump is lagging behind just a bit!!!


----------



## Carley22

oh Louise i know what you mean during the "warming up" i can feel little one kicking and its a bit weird, i actually said it once and that stopped OH in his tracks lol!!!! but once we get a bit of rhythm into it i think LO just goes to sleep....

Optical as far as i can say all those issues are entirely "normal" and well done you for keeping up with the pelvic floor, ive really been lagging behind with that!! 

All the bump pics look great, bekkles there is SUCH a difference between your pics!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DRAZIC....

Well finally wednesday has come around and i now have 5 days off work WOOHOO


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Just had a quick catch up, but I'm totally knackered and can't remember anything I was going to write, so I thought I'd just say a quick hi! I'm finding working full time again really tiring, but I'll try and pop on tomorrow for a proper catch up :coffee:

Hope you're all having a nice evening!

xx


----------



## Carley22

Hi Emzy thanks for popping in!!!


----------



## Asher

Evening all, I'm just popping in for a quick hi! 

Gorgeous bumps Bekklez and Optical!! Fab!

I've got the same issues going on here as you all. Not nice! Discharge, plenty of it, and unpredictable. We probably DTD twice a week, but partly (I am admitting this now!) because I know he wants to and I can't be bothered with the funny looks if I don't get down with it!! To be honest though, once I'm into the swing of things it's fine! 

F&C, I truly hope your bum issues are not pile related!!! I was there last time but have been okay this far!!

Went into work and sorted out my mat leave. They totally annoyed me by saying even though they don't think I'll be back in on Monday, they haven't cancelled my work. So I checked on what my work for Mon is, and it's a day full of home visits to really heavy, complex disability type people who require me being physical with them. I was so angry. So much for risk assessing my workload. So I have made up my mind to almost beg the GP to sign me off when I go back Monday!! Grrr.

As therapy, I have been baking. Made a carrot cake and a pan of choc brownie, some of which is still cooking as it's super gooey!! Yumski!! And now my back, hips etc are killing. Time to sit down and chill out.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Asher said:


> Evening all, I'm just popping in for a quick hi!
> 
> Gorgeous bumps Bekklez and Optical!! Fab!
> 
> I've got the same issues going on here as you all. Not nice! Discharge, plenty of it, and unpredictable. We probably DTD twice a week, but partly (I am admitting this now!) because I know he wants to and I can't be bothered with the funny looks if I don't get down with it!! To be honest though, once I'm into the swing of things it's fine!
> 
> F&C, I truly hope your bum issues are not pile related!!! I was there last time but have been okay this far!!
> 
> Went into work and sorted out my mat leave. They totally annoyed me by saying even though they don't think I'll be back in on Monday, they haven't cancelled my work. *So I checked on what my work for Mon is, and it's a day full of home visits to really heavy, complex disability type people who require me being physical with them. I was so angry. So much for risk assessing my workload. So I have made up my mind to almost beg the GP to sign me off when I go back Monday!!* Grrr.
> 
> As therapy, I have been baking. Made a carrot cake and a pan of choc brownie, some of which is still cooking as it's super gooey!! Yumski!! And now my back, hips etc are killing. Time to sit down and chill out.

Your workplace must legally make adjustment to the work you do, if they cant then they have to allow you to be off on full pay! Check out the acas website it may even be good to give them a ring! x

https://www.acas.org.uk/index.aspx?articleid=2662


----------



## Asher

Thanks lilbumpblue!! How funny is it that I actually work for the NHS! Obviously I know the reason for the non-change in my work is that we are so short staffed, but we are even more so if I am signed off on the sick hey? Crazy stuff.

Thanks for the link. :)


----------



## lilbumpblue

They r the worse to work for i think...such a big company they dont care for individual staff, whereas a small private employer are to scared that they will be sued! Shocking...no matter what the problems are they should be catering for your needs! Hope you get it sorted hun xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Asher you hit the nail on the head.. it's so painful :(

That's awful about your work. What littlebump said is spot on, they are not allowed to make you do any work which could put you or the baby at risk. If need be they should put you on gardening leave on full pay. xxx


----------



## becs0375

Just thought I would pop by and say hello!!!!

Had a lush afternoon down at the beach with my puppy!!! It was so gorgeous down there and hot!!!

Off to bed in a bit, I am pooped!!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Just heard I've got a job interview for next week for my own job been doing it on fixed term contracts since Feb 09 so fx'd. 

Now starting to feel kicks and movements a little bit more often but at the last scan they said I had posterior placenta so this would be cushioning the kicks. Baby is breach at the moment so feeling kicks down below and what I think is the arms at the sides. 

I bought a maternity jacket tonight off of e-bay got a Next jacket that's still in the catalogue for £20 instead of £40 with the labels still on. I love a bargain I just hope it fits. 

Asher I also work for the NHS do you not have an Occupational Health Dept that you can go to with your issues. Short staffed or not they need to get their act together!!!!


----------



## Asher

Thanks F&C. They won't win, that's for sure! Been there, done that, worn the flippin' T-Shirt out!! Blondie, thanks for your post! I am going to have a good old fashioned talk with my manager, who is a good friend, and point out exactly what will happen if it doesn't get sorted. I plan to be off for another 2 weeks anyway but we'll see.

Ouch F&C for your bottom troubles. Not good at all. I really do feel for you. Mine cleared up about 3 months after birthing..... but the birth bit did initially make it a little bit worse.... but it was all worth it!! Have you got some treatment?

I am off to bed now. Looking forward to a nice day with my 3 year old tomorrow, who should look super cute in dungaree shorts, a bright green t-shirt and George Pig sandals! Then Archie has 3 school friends (all aged 4 and 5) coming home for tea. The things we do.... it's such a shame I can't have a glass of vino! I will need one tomorrow night!! 

Night all. xx


----------



## NurseKel2

Hi ladies! NurseKel2 here...aka NurseKel. I am so sorry I have not been able to keep up. When they did all the changes to the site it completely messed me up. I have not been able to read threads or keep up so I had to register as a new member and create a new username. If anyone has time could you please update me on the highlights? I missed you all sooooo much!!! I hope all is good for everyone.


----------



## Blob

Optical gorgeous bump :flower:

Asher OMG that cake sounds amazing :cry: I want some please...

I cant believe its nearly June and i'm due in August so that soooo doesnt feel that far (even though technically 3 months as end of Aug :rofl:)


----------



## Jessica214

Hello ladies! :flower: Dropping by to see how everyones doing!!
I dont post alot but this thread goes sooo fast its hard to keep up!!
the last couple of days ive been soo uncomfortable when i go to bed i just sit there for like 2 hours!! LO always wakes up when i lay down. Also been seeing spots!! i keep thinking there flys but there not!! i feel crazy!! Congrats to everyone past V day!! I cant wait!! 2 more weeks here!!:happydance:


----------



## Blob

I got the spots thing.. was for me a bit later on into 3rd tri but i would (DO NOT want to scare) watch that as it CAN be a sign of pre eclampsia, but also migraines etc which it was for me :) 

It does go so fast on here though :lol: Will get weird soon when we start moving over..be quiet


----------



## limpetsmum

Brownsie said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Limpetmum, you still taking your little suitcase? I think I might. I'm coming with my Best Mate, but I don't think she will be too impressed carrying everything around all day lol. We are leaving here about half 8, gotta get the kids off to school first, so should be there about 11ish, I think.
> 
> Beautiful down here on the South East Coast today, might go for a walk along the beach later.
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies
> 
> x x x x

Lemme know when you arrive & i'll come meet you hun, yes i am taking my little case - it comes to every NEC show i go to lol. Also taking the car so i can drop anything back off as needed (your welcome to stash stuff in it too).
I'm really looking forward to it now - just trying to decide on comfy footwear.

Optical; 
1 - yeah mine too, and they are sore & itchy & seem to have skin flaking off them (sorry tmi lol)
2 - yeah i'm getting lots of clear discharge & feel like i'm leaking from time to time, i just presumed this was normal
3 - Tufty made me double over at work today when he caught my bladder?cervix, it came so sharp i thought i was going to be sick! So that's a yes for that one too
4 - mmmmmmm, i feel like it, but can't be arsed :haha:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DRAZIC *

Awww choc :hugs: maybe you should have come to aqua natal tonight take your mind off things & make him miss you a little bit :winkwink:. Hope your ok sweetie? 

I broke up from work today until monday, Mom arriving by train tomorrow, NEC friday then a girly weekend woohoo :happydance: Can't wait to show her all the baby things i have heehee. 
I've just managed to paint my toenails for the last time i think, it was sooo much effort to drag my feet up to take my old polish off then squish bubba to re-paint them. Still, they are done now & i'll book in for a lovely pedicure & nail art when i start my maternity leave as a little treat it think :thumbup:. As a friend at work pointed out - at least if i end up having a section or something drastic i can lay back & admire how fab my toenails look :haha:
Uh oh, looks like Tufty woke up - is anyone else's bubba waking up around bedtime? Just wondering if it's a coincidence or quite a common thing, silly bubba!


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Just got back from my prenatal appointment. the good news is that I now have some penicillin to kill off this wretched sinus infection.
The bad news is that I had another big weight gain and got a talking to this time. :blush:
I was a little surprised. I didn't think I'd been all that bad about eating, but I guess all the occasional treats add up.
This happened with Simon as well -I had a couple of huge weight gains in the second tri that sort of freaked me out.
Baby is measuring quite large and now I'm all freaked out that my self-indulgent eating may have brought on gestational diabetes or something. I will feel so so guilty if that is the case.
I will go for my sugar test in the next few days, so hopefully it's all good.
My platelets are low again, but I had that last time, too. Its common and doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong - just a lot of monitoring and extra bloodwork for me - which is a pain.
The nesting energy is gone. Feeling too tired from this stupid cold to start cleaning. It's going to be a quiet and early night for me.


----------



## Jessica214

Blob said:


> I got the spots thing.. was for me a bit later on into 3rd tri but i would (DO NOT want to scare) watch that as it CAN be a sign of pre eclampsia, but also migraines etc which it was for me :)
> 
> It does go so fast on here though :lol: Will get weird soon when we start moving over..be quiet

Thanks! i was starting to worry about that since i get really bad migranes also...guess i'll just have to keep a look out for signs!


----------



## Blob

Yea when i was getting them i was having shooting pains and had swelling etc so was quite worried but just was migraines and i had that weird thing where you just pretty much swell up like a balloon :rofl: They will check your protein anyway :)

Sarah FX not that :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Sarah I am hopeful that it's just pregnancy paranoia! If you're going to get GD you're gonna get it I hope, don't be blaming yourself. I should have had GD massively last time if it's brought on by eating, as I was eating cake and choc on a big scale on a daily basis!! Although I have a sweet tooth this time it's nowhere near as bad as last time thank goodness!
Good news at least that your sinus infection is improving, they do make you miserable.

I had a crap night and my back is killing me. Already. Doesn't bode well for the rest of the day. And this morning I feel very hayfevery. :(


----------



## Blob

I get so confused when people say Sarah :rofl:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Happy Viable day to ME !!! And anyone else who is viable today aswell !!

I cant believe how quickly its gone and that I am over the halfway mark. Hope everybody has a lovely day today. x

Oooooooo why hasnt my ticker changed ?? Im 24 weeks today ???


----------



## Blob

Changed now :)

Happy V day :yipee:


----------



## Asher

Happy V day Laura! 

And sorry Blob, I always forget you're a Sarah!!! x


----------



## becs0375

Happy V day Laura!!!

Well its another day, so just gonna have a quick hoover and tidy up!! I slept like a log last night, must of been the sea air!!! Looks like its going to be another hot day here, good job I have my washing out already!!

I so need to get to the Dr's about my hayfever, nothing is working!!! I am suffering big time!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all :hugs:

Been sick again this morning, not feeling great! Got tooth ache but too much of a wimp to take it to the dentist til i really need to, it is like a tooth atatched to a bridge and i think the temp dressing has moved, just hoping it will settle!:dohh:

I know this is turning into a bit of a moan but baby is turned in and is just kicking me inside all the time, it is really weird and not too comfy, I am glad i am getting kicks but they are just all to the inside, bladder and everything else in there:nope: I hope baby decides to have a wriggle and turn around, give me some outside kicks , not so uncomfortable!

Happy V day to Laura, not too long now for me, a week and a bit!

I get migranes usualy but not had one for a while, i get flashing lights, pins and needles and loss of hearing, speech and sensation down one side, so quite severly, I thought i was having a stroke when i first had one, so did the doctor which wasn't a great comfort!
Those little floating things could just be 'floaters' they are like fragments in the eyes we see better in bright lights, we have them all the time but don't always notice them, some things make them worse but nothing can be done, they just subside naturally.
Or if they are darting flashing flies it could be blood pressure, why it needs to be checked out just in case.
Try describing it to doc check its nothing to worry about xx

Asher, hope your feeling better soon, and your back is not too painful today :hugs:

Big waves to everyone else, sorry i am a bit rubbish on a catch up, hope i havent missed anything to important! 

Back later,

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## lkb21

OMG girls, i felt baby up underneath my ribs yesterday! 
she's going to be huge!!! any other september ladies felt this? Its going super speedily fast for me this pregnancy! i can't believe i've only got 16 weeks to go! 
I'm all set for her to come now though, we have everything for her and the house is nearly finished, just finishing touches! excitedddddd!!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Brownsie

Morning Ladies!

Limpetsmum: I'm taking my car too, thanks for the offer for stashing my goodies in yours.

I love it when I feel Tyler kick, I always get worried if I dont feel him for a while. He was very quiet yesterday, but is def making up for it now! It does feel a bit strange when he kicks down towards my cervix, I alos have a question:

*Braxton Hicks*: Is this just the tightening around the tummy or does it effect the cervix too? Sometimes it feels like its all opening up down there if you get what I mean? 

I have the increased discharged thing too at the mo. Does worry me, but it seems pretty normal compared to everyone else who has this too.

Have a lovely day ladies, I'm just waiting for the sunshine now! 

x x x x


----------



## Daisybell

*Hi all, this hot weather is killing me
Is anyone else struggling???

i carn't sleep anyway, now i'm far to hot even with the fan on!!! Nightmare!!!
i'm gunna be huge time summer come aswell 

Yes Brownsie i get braxton hicks with this pregnancy (i didnt with DD) it is just tightning around your tummy, i don't think it effects your cervix?? (correct me if i'm wrong tho)
If it effected your cervix wouldnt that be classed as labour?? 

My discharge has increased but i know that it is normal for some woman to have more than others and i'm been treated for a UTI atm  not nice xxx *


----------



## Mrs_N

morning! 

well I turned up all excited for my aquanatal class this morning only to be told the midwife that runs it broke her leg earlier in the year and they can't arrange a replacement until June. Could they not have told me this on the phone yesterday??!


----------



## Brownsie

Thanks for that daisy bell, Maybe it's just where he is pushing down on it, it doesn't happen very often (not that I notice anyway) Strange this pregnancy thing! LOL x x x x


----------



## stmw

heya everyone. I dont come on here that often, so trying to catch up with all this chat has been impossible!! I hope everyone is feeling ok! Cant believe how many of us are so close to the 3rd tri - time flies!! 

Ive got an appointment with the doctor for the third time in a week tomorrow - ive had terrible pains in my back, groin and legs - they think its SPD - boo =( hurts to even walk sometimes!! I dont like taking many tablets either so its quite hard to get comfy!

My LO has grown so much the past 2 weeks that I actually have a bump now! Yay!

xxxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks again for the reassurance ladies, and thanks for the bump comments too! 


Happy V-day Laura! Sunday for me... Oooo then only 16 more weeks to go! 

Well, I'm off to the docs this morning as I think I've got another UTI. The 'pressure' on my bladder is now almost constant, and I need to wee all the time so just off to get it checked. I wouldn't usually read too much into it (as I know it's normal), but i've already had a UTI at about 15 weeks so just off to see. 

I had another dream about bubs last night. I had a REALLY painful labour and had to have an episiotomy. But at the end I was left with the most amazing little girl. This is the second time she's been a 'she' in my dreams... I wonder if that's my body trying to tell me something? Or maybe it was because I was looking through the pics taken about 5 mins after DD was born last night. 
That said, I've also heard a theory about the baby's gender being the opposite of what you dream. Hmmm... it probably has nothing to do with it lol, I guess it can only be one or the other! 

I didn't know that eating too much cake etc can give you GD. OMG... I'm worried now as i've been eating soooo much cake. All the time. That's probably why i'm so big! lol.


----------



## Blob

This baby doesn't seem to go up to my ribs yet but think baby is breech. 

Am down at baby group but bored ha ha nobody is here yet have just set everything up.

Can't remember having dreams about the sex of tabs and this baby is 'it' in my dreams :nope: I want to know ha ha ha!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I have some cream Asher but it doesn't seem to be doing anything.

Jessica, I had that once and it was like the corner of my eyes were seeing rain. I thought it was the beginning of a migraine but nothing came of it and I haven't had it since.

lkb, yes I think I've felt him high up.. not sure if it was under my ribs or not. Having said that I'm pretty sure my uterus isn't that high up yet so I'm wondering if it's just him kicking organs etc which I can feel high up?? Not too sure.

MrsN, that is so annoying. I hope they apologised, especially as it's getting difficult for us pregnant ladies to get places now.

Happy V Day Laura!!

:hi: everyone else. x


----------



## opticalillus5

Well, been to docs and sample was clear (phew). been given some cream for thrush and it's getting sent off for further tests just to make sure, but all looks good for now. I'm pretty pleased I don't have to have antibiotics because they do always make me get really bad thrush, and it's just not nice. 

I'm baby-show-ing it on Saturday with OH, Mum and MIL. VERY looking forward to it, but I'm a little confused about what i'm going to buy. Maybe a breast pump, and a swing if they have them. Ooo I dunno. 

The sun's just come out and it's lovely :) I love the sun :)


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all 

just popping in!!

Hows amy?


----------



## Carley22

optical PM me your number and we can meet on saturday if you like.....

Amy is ok i think i did read something about her having contractions yesterday which has scared her and they have given her some pethidine for the pain so she was a little spaced out. Hopefully all is ok for her going home tomorrow still....


----------



## x-amy-x

im cooool... well im hot but its all good xx


----------



## Carley22

have the contractions stopped now?


----------



## x-amy-x

not completely but a lot beetter xx


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh amy great news :)


----------



## LittleAurora

I am in such a fowl mood. I feel so fat and gross. My bump doesn't look like a proper bump my its not even B shaped. where my belly button is it looks flat with bump below and above. it looks strange and its so low that the waist band of my maternity over the bump jeans cut in and it looks like a builder fat gut AHHHH I know how I look is trivial, but i dont want to look like a fat cow. Im not a happy bunny at all


----------



## Mrs_N

good news amy, and v-day tomorrow for you :happydance: :happydance:

ooh wish we were going to the baby show. today I'ce written out a list of all the stuff we need to get for baby. literally everything, and it's 3 pages long haha! best get started on it!


----------



## x-amy-x

haha fear not bump growth spurt is on its way!


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news Amy and tomorrow is V-Day!! Whoop whoop!

Little A, we've seen your beautiful bump photo and it looks lovely. Has it changed much? Mine is blimen enourmous! I just had my first smile from a fellow pregnant lady! As I work in London most people avoid eye contact! It's made my day believe it or not.

So 2 weeks to go until the 3rd trimester for the older stars. I will have to set up the new page soon. Just think we will be able to put names and birthdays next to our usernames soon! arrggghhh!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and if anyone wants to meet up at the NEC on Sunday pm me and I'll give you my mobile number. xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Back from the appointment and she said it looks okay, but I'll be having a repeat smear 12 weeks after he is here! So glad.

Asked her to check my cervix, which she explained I would need an ultrasound for, but from what she could see she said it looked a bit short and to arrange a scan. The midwife at the hospital has told me to call back at 2pm when there will be someone in appointments but she doesn't think I will be offered one on the advice of the colposcopy lady!....she was looking at it for gods sake. Stupid people. 
I'll let you know what they say. I might have to pay for a private one for peace of mind if the NHS won't do one. :nope:

Only one more day to V-day AMY!
Happy V-day to those ladies celebrating today. xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

So it looks like another beautiful day here as well becs! I think yesterday afternoon it climbed all the way up to +28! Which was great before...but now that I am pregnant...I am sweating all day if I'm not sitting in front of a fan! :haha:

Laura: Happy V-Day!! :happydance:

lkb21: That must have been a really odd feeling! I haven't gotten there yet. My uterus is about 2 inches above my navel...not quite high enough to feel baby in the ribs yet.

Brownsie: I talked to my MW about Braxton Kicks and she said they are nothing to worry about as they do not change the cervix...only cause tightening of the belly. I still don't like them very much!:hugs:

Little A sorry you are having a rotten day!:hugs:
And Teeny, hopefully they can get that organized for you so you don't have to stress for too long.

Finally, Happy 25 Weeks to my buddy Ann!!!:happydance: 25 Weeks!! Can you believe it!!!

So here is my 25 week bump picture and also a preview of the paint in the nursery. White trim and the rest is the Mocha Cream colour that doesn't look anything like Mocha Cream!:haha: But we knew that when we picked that colour! OH! and I was brave and took a naked bump picture!:blush:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/25Weeks.jpg
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/25Weeks_3.jpg
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/CIMG4199.jpg

xo


----------



## Carley22

Blimey mamabird that bump is fantastic!!!!

Loving the colour of the walls too..... i cant wait to get in the spare room and make it all cosy, a splash of colour and baby stuff - hehe


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have an appointment with a doctor in 4 weeks!!! I'll be 29 weeks by then and he will decide if I can have one....By then it will probably be too late anyway as I was meant to have one at 21 weeks...never mind, I just hope I haven't got a short one. I have had a few contributing factors so I know my risk is increased, but I am not going to worry as the doctors don't seem too concerned. 

Hope you are all enjoying the weather. xx


----------



## LittleAurora

mama thats a beautifull bump!!!


mine looks like a saggy beer gut :(


----------



## Mrs_N

your bump is great mamabird :thumbup: and happy 25 weeks :happydance:

:hugs: teeny, hoping it's nothing to worry about


----------



## MamaBird

Little A: From what I have seen on Facebook your bump looks fab!!! Doesn't look like a beer gut at all!!:hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Amy - so happy it's your V day tomorrow xxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi,

Amy glad to hear all ok with you and baby, yay for tomorrow!:happydance:

Little A, having a bad bump day? You have a great bump, not a beer belly! :flower:

Mamabird, lovely bump pic!

Teeny, hope everything works out ok, it is rather annoying, we seem to get such little care with important things.

Braxton Hicks i can get quite badly, they are tightening of whole of bump, and if i touch bump its hard, and sometimes its so tight i get a sort of hot flush feeling with it like i can't move for a while til it subsides. I have always got them, perhaps more noticible in subsequent pregnancy's? Not noticed them so frequently to last time when they started really early (14 weeks) and just carried on all the way through. 
I have noticed them start but some days i get none others i get more.

Tired today, again, but not as tired as dh, after all i am 'only' growing a baby, he is busy sitting on his arse all day, i just don't understand him, because i am a woman!:haha:

Feeling very big today, how will i feel by 40 weeks? In my pj's already! 

Bye for now, :hugs: xx


----------



## babythinkpink

My tickers moved up, wow, never noticed that!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

ok...bravery...dont think these will stay long..

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD00ddd13.jpg
see how my belly button area is flat?

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0ddd014.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0dddd015.jpg


----------



## MamaBird

You see!!!!!! Your bump is fab!!! We all see ourselves much differently from what others see. I think you have a very impressive bump!!

xox


----------



## MrsJ08

Little A - your bump is lovely. You are just carrying your bump low. Do you know what you are having? If you don't, it looks like a girl to me!

X


----------



## LittleAurora

My bump is soooo low! lol. It wasn't like this with my 2 boys thats for sure! I thought my muscles had just had too much and given up!

I dont know the sex of this baby.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Little A that is a gorgeous bump!! Mine is also low like that.

Happy 25 weeks to you too Brigitte!! Like I said on the other thread, you too have a beeeautiful bump!

Teeny, I'm being really dumb here, but what is wrong with having a short cervix?

Apparently Amy is dilating so she's gone to the labour ward. I really hope everything goes ok. I will be thinking of her all tonight. x


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks girls.

any more nakked pics to make me feel more 'normal'?

Just read the Amy update thread as well :( I hope all goes alright


----------



## babythinkpink

Little A, tried to send you a pic of my bump I took last time naked ones, but I can't manage it, will try to do it on facebook, but it can go no further than you and me!!!:haha::blush: (and that is because of stretchmarks by the way not because i am totally naked or anything!!!)

Going to try and find out what Amy's thread says, Hope she is ok, sending best wishes :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Little A I am sooooo not brave enough to put a naked bump pic on! Yours looks fab! Mine is far lower this time than it was with both the boys too. I think my muscles are just all bleh. You look great! You just having one of those down days? 

I hope Amy stops dilating and things stop so she can settle for at least a few days and let bubba cook some more. Big virtual hugs to you lady! xx

Archie's mates coming round for tea all went well. Five little boys playing and having tea was actually much easier than the usual two!! Little Jack was so tired playing with the big lads, he loved it!! He had his bath, I left him with the TV for 5 mins whilst I tidied up the living room, and came back to this!! So cute!!

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/IMG_5465.jpg

Right, I will be brave and post a couple of bump pics, one with and one without top!

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/IMG_5468.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/IMG_5467.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks ill look out for it. I think I'm just having an emotional day! That and the bump look nothing like my last 2 pregnancies! I am SO much smaller believe it or not!


----------



## LittleAurora

Asher you look lovely!! its perkier than mine! lol.


----------



## Asher

Thanks Little A! It feels far from perky though!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish&Chips...a short cervix increases the chance of early labour (before 32 weeks) in some cases, but more commonly before 37 weeks. 
I'm sure it will be fine. 

Hugs to Amy. x


----------



## MrsJ08

Just seen the Amy update, I really hope she holds on and doesn't go into Labour tonight :hugs:

Little A - I haven't taken a naked picture yet, might have a go and post one tomorrow. I was a size 16 to start off with. so I'm a little self conscious of posting a naked one. I'm sure if I post one you will feel much better!


----------



## LittleAurora

Im a 14/16 pre preg as well.


----------



## BLONDIE35

Sarahkka said:


> Hi girls!
> Just got back from my prenatal appointment. the good news is that I now have some penicillin to kill off this wretched sinus infection.
> The bad news is that I had another big weight gain and got a talking to this time. :blush:
> I was a little surprised. I didn't think I'd been all that bad about eating, but I guess all the occasional treats add up.
> This happened with Simon as well -I had a couple of huge weight gains in the second tri that sort of freaked me out.
> Baby is measuring quite large and now I'm all freaked out that my self-indulgent eating may have brought on gestational diabetes or something. I will feel so so guilty if that is the case.
> I will go for my sugar test in the next few days, so hopefully it's all good.
> My platelets are low again, but I had that last time, too. Its common and doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong - just a lot of monitoring and extra bloodwork for me - which is a pain.
> The nesting energy is gone. Feeling too tired from this stupid cold to start cleaning. It's going to be a quiet and early night for me.

I have GD just as I did last time. I have eaten healthily both times as I don't like cake and sweets so will just depend on your body. I have had GD since 16 weeks this time around rather than at 28 weeks like I was with my 1st daughter. Don't worry too much as it is manageable if you do have it. I have been injecting insulin for a while now as it really is not a problem. x


----------



## Laura617

Haven't posted on here in a bit, been lurking. I am having a pretty uneventful pregnancy, which is fine by me. The only exception being that I am now 22+2 and still have quite a bit of morning sickness. I think I got a 2 week break and its back again, oh well.

I've lost about 6 pounds since being pregnant but think I have put that back on and then some these last couple of weeks, will know at my next appointment.

Just booked a 6 week birthing/new born care class that I am excited about. Hubby is so worried about not being good with a new born and everyone keeps telling him it will come naturally but I think this class will help him be a lot more comfy too.

Been checking updates on Amy and fingers crossed that her and little one are okay and hang on as long as possible, poor thing.

How is everyone else? Anyone else doing a birthing class? 
Also for the non first time moms, what was the hardest part of bringing home your first baby?


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Ladies :flower:

Awesome bumps ladies :thumbup:

Thinking of Amy too - hang on in there sweetie :hugs:



> Limpetsmum: I'm taking my car too, thanks for the offer for stashing my goodies in yours.

 No problem, that's the good thing with Mom having disability stickers - we will be parked right outside the entrance (warning to those who have never been - you may be walking quite a distance from the NEC itself but they do provide buses to the entrance).

Met Mom from the train station today, had :coffee: then went shopping - it was a lovely girly afternoon. Both really looking forward to tomorrow - we bought lots of nice snacks to keep us going & DH has been up the attic to get the case down for me. Mom pampered my feet (much needed) and i'm now ready for my bed! It's gonna be a long day tomorrow so i'll be needing my sleep.
Hope all the rest of you ladies have a good friday, will try to report back for those going over the weekend. 
Bye all xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

im still heree giirls and its the big v day xxx


----------



## Laura617

oh Amy a very very happy vday to you! So glad you are still here and that you made it this far. I know that little girl of yours is a fighter.


----------



## x-amy-x

have a good dayat the baby show girls... sorry im not joinin u xx


----------



## Asher

Good news Amy. xxx

And have a good day at the baby show those of you who are going!! Be sure to take some pics!


----------



## MrsJ08

Happy V Day Amy :happydance: xxx

Have fun at the baby show girls. If the London one was anything to go buy - the Lamaze toys are a great offer, nearly half price.

x


----------



## Mrs_N

Happy V-day Amy! :happydance: 

asher & littleA both great bumps :thumbup:

have a fab time at the baby show those of you going this weekend, go grab some bargains!


----------



## LittleAurora

yay Amy happy V day!


----------



## Drazic<3

I'll be at the baby show today too - Im wearing blue jeans, a purple dan la sac vs scroobious pip t-shirt, and an orangy cardy thingy. Will probably have a my chemical romance bag and will certainly have a big hunk of ginger husband with me, who is embarrasingly wearing a purple t-shirt too! 

Carley has my mobby - if anyone else is going today just PM me and ill send you it :)

Loves and hugs amy sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Awwww you all have gorgeous gorgeous bumps!!
Yaay Amy...:hugs:
Am so so jealous that you're all going :cry: Its so so much bigger than ours :sulk:


----------



## x-amy-x

LOL at your hhubby katie


----------



## limpetsmum

Just setting out for baby show now. We will miss you Amy :hugs: but so glad your still with us.
Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## stmw

Have fun everyone =) xxx


----------



## apaton

lovley bumps ladies :thumbup:

hope u all have fun at the baby show :happydance:

happy v day to amy and the ladies from yesterday and today :yipee: 

99 days for me , emzy and blob i think, scary :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

woo, happy double digits day! :happydance:


----------



## lilia

Happy V Day Amy ! :) :) 

How come nobody seems to have stretch marks except me? Its my first baby and i've put about 10lbs on so far is that a lot? My stomach is just a disgusting mess of stretchmarks it depresses me so much everytime i look at it! They seem to have got worse over the past few days and i'm dreading what they will look like at 40 weeks! 
I'm only 20 and i feel like my body has gone forever :( 
Sorry for the rant, i know stretchmarks are nothing in the big scheme of things, and i should be grateful bubba is growing well, but i cant help hating them!! Does any of the creams etc. actually work? I tried a cheapo version of bio oil and it just made me itch like mad so i dont know what to try and if anything will work?

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: lilia, stretchmarks are mainly hereditary and depend on the make up of your skin. I've heard cocoa butter is meant to be good though, basically anything which keeps the skin supple. I prefer cream to oil personally. they will fade a lot, and with time you'll barely notice them as they go a very pale silvery white colour, rather than red or purple!


----------



## apaton

i got a coco butter moisturising stick from body shop, so far so good but i doubt ill not get them as my mum has them :( xx


----------



## MrsJ08

I have got some stretch marks. I had some before I was pregnant as I have a tendency to gain and lose weight regularly. I have tried Bio-oil - didn't work for me. Cocoa Butter, again didn't do anything apart from making my skin smooth. I then tried Mama Mio which is the one the celebs rave about - quite good smells lovely but again didn't make them fade. Then about three weeks ago my best-friend bought me some bath treats from Cowshed to celebrate being able to have a bath again (my boiler had been broken) It's the Cowshed Udderly Gorgeous Range - she bought me the Stretch Mark Cream https://www.madeformums.com/reviews...-udderly-gorgeous-stretch-mark-balm-/750.html Personally I like the smell of it and the texture. It does take a while to sink in so I tend to use it in the evening. It has faded my existing stretchmarks to a silver colour as Mrs N said and no new ones have arrived yet, so I would recommend it. It's expensive but you only need a little bit and it comes in a big pot.

x


----------



## becs0375

Hello lovely ladies!!!

Happy V Day Amy xxxx

Have fun ladies at the babyshow!!!!

I ahve just got back from buying some new dresses, thought I would treat myself to a few new things!!!

Its about 23 here today, and I am feeling it today!! God knows what I am gonna be like in a few more weeks!!!!

I use shea butter from the body shop, its lush!! I think its buy one get one free online at the mo!!


----------



## FirstBean

Happy V Day Amy :happydance:

This is my first baby and I have got stretch marks on my sides and have been using the new stretch mark cream from Avon its brill, i was using bio-oil which didnt work but this cream is great


----------



## Pinky1974

I have a lot of stretch marks too. This is my fourth child and I have tried everything during all the other pregnancies. Nothing did work for me. My kids joke that I look like a Zebra ;-)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm afraid ladies you either get them or you don't! Its our skin make-up. Cream is great for keeping us moisturised, but it won't stop them...it definately helps with fading them though. 
My mum had 5 children and has no stretchmarks and never used cream...unfortunatly I don't take after her. LOL

I have a few silvery ones from my first, and no doubt I will get some more this time round. They make us feel rubbish, but they do fade....you can only see mine again now that I am pregnant. xx

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine. x


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

AMY: HAPPY V-DAY!!! YAY!!!! Keep hanging on hun!!!

Hope you Ladies have a great time at the baby show!

Lilia: I have gotten tons of stretch marks as well! I started getting them by 11-12 weeks because my bump popped so fast. And as the other ladies said...you get them or you don't. No amount of cream can prevent them...HOWEVER...I still rub bio oil, cocoa butter and whatever else I can get my hands on twice a day...just in case! lol Hopefully they will fade fast enough after our babies are here!!

xo


----------



## SisterRose

Happy V-Day Amy! :thumbup: :hugs:

Lilia - Don't worry. I had plenty of stretchmarks before I even fell pregnant, I'm looking forward to being able to blame them on pregnancy. Moauhahaaa. ;)!

Hope everyone has a fab time at the babyshow. Wish I could be there! 

X


----------



## Jessica214

Happy V-day Amy!! Soo nice to get to that point huh!!??

Here's my bump pic at 22+2. 

https://i848.photobucket.com/albums/ab45/JessicaS214/222.jpg


----------



## Mrs_N

lovely bump jessica :thumbup:

geez it's hot today! I'm not complaining - I love the sunshine, but I've just tried to sit outside and could only manage 10 minutes! Think we are going to have to invest in a big umbrella for the garden cos I'd love to be out there enjoying the weather!


----------



## LittleAurora

hows amy doin?


----------



## Blob

Nice bump Jessica... 

Think she's been updating in her journal..cant get the stitch :nope:

I spent the whole day outside today, heat doesnt seem to bother me in pregnancy :wacko: also Tabs seemed to deal with it really well so that was good :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Happy V day Amy, so glad your here, and things are looking stable, thinking of you and hoping with every bit of hope baby cooks a bit longer:thumbup:

Lovely bump Jessica xx

So want to make the baby show but knew it was never an option, tbh i have had a day out today just ambling round and shopping and stuff and i am absolutely shattered, I don't think with driving too I could do it anyway, something to do with my age as well I suspect :haha:
Still, hope everyone that goes has a fab time and you guys get to meet up with a few fellow stars :hugs:xx

Stretchmarks, oh dear!! 
I will say i got all mine when i had my first, so i was 21, and i too felt that was the end of my body forever! 
I never got any more with the others, and never did anything any different, but the damage had been done with the first! 
My first ones filled with blood so i had a tiger tummy! Since then they are just silvery, you can do one of 2 things! 1, embrace your womanhood and wonder in the amazement of pregnancy and what you have created, show them off to the world, and once the sun has tanned you a few times they are much harder to see, but still there. Or 2, (my tatics!) wear swimming costumes not bikinis, or if you do wear a bikini a carefully placed sarong covers a multitude of sins! 
Your shape is a different thing all together and pregnancy can give you a much nicer more womanly shape after so plenty of curves to show off, and hidden stretchmarks no one has to know about! xx

Becs, I want some dresses but just cant find what i want, I can see myself living in them once i find what i want, i end up buying about 5 and wearing them constantly! 
At the moment i am living in jeans and t-shirts of various design, but would be much happier in dresses, and i know dh considers them much more feminine, and he likes a girly girl and i want to look nice for him! I usually get all my little summer dresses out and he really loves them, his face lights up! :winkwink:

Anyway, off to see what has been going on in facebook today, i end up having 300+ things to catch up on and miss most of it! 
Have had a nice asda pizza for tea, (topped full of lovely things) and 'shared' a bag of maltesers with dd, and just working towards a decaf coffee! 

Sending hugs to all, hope everyone has a lovely weekend, and enjoy the show those who go :hugs:xx


----------



## Jessica214

Mrs_N said:


> lovely bump jessica :thumbup:
> 
> geez it's hot today! I'm not complaining - I love the sunshine, but I've just tried to sit outside and could only manage 10 minutes! Think we are going to have to invest in a big umbrella for the garden cos I'd love to be out there enjoying the weather!

Thanks! :) Its hot here too!! anyone else get really sick and dizzy if there in the sun for a while?? i pretty much stay in the house with the A/C on! esp since its so nasty and humid here :(


----------



## Laura617

Well I completely jinxed myself I think. I had to go and say I was having an uncomplicated pregnancy yesterday just to get the results of my 1 hour glucose test today. It was high and now I have to have a special diet for 3 days then go back for a 3 hour test so I am very nervous right now that maybe it was just a fluke and the 3 hour will be better.


----------



## Blob

Hope so laura :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Asher that's a gorgeous bump!! Thanks for sharing.

Teeny, thanks for the info about the short cervix. Do midwifes check every pregnant lady for this? I'm not sure if internal examinations actually happen or not? Hope you'll be ok. x

Laura, we've signed up for an NCT class. Are you doing any classes?

Happy V day Amy!! And yey for the lo still being tucked up inside!

lilia, I've put on over a stone so don't worry! I'm not sure why I don't have any stretch marks yet but I've heard that some people are prone to them and some aren't. Having said that I still have plenty of time to go!

Jessica, I am loving your bump too!

Can't wait for my visit to the show on Sunday!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey ladies

Yay happy double digit day to Apaton, Blob and me! Can't believe double digits already!!

Oh an I'm full of strechmarks. I've always been prone to them when I have lost/gained weight in the past and my bump has been covered in them since it started growing. I don't really care though, I don't show off my belly to anyone other than Matt anyway! lol

Anyone else finding that their feet and ankles are swelling in this heat? I look like an elephant and am going to have to go and buy some wide fit shoes for work! 

xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening girls!
What a day!
It's quite cool and nice outside, but lucky me got to teach primatology all day in our Rainforest classroom at the Zoo. The cooling system is not working properly and I was sweltering in 26C and 30+% humidity. The poor students were wilting in their seats!
I really really hope they are able to get that fixed soon. I have a lot more classes in there over the next six weeks.
I plan to work this weekend, even though it's a holiday weekend. I figure I might as well bank the time for when I can spend it with my family. Hopefully, this will equal a little more holiday time for camping and hiking this summer.

amy, congrats on V-day and hang in there!
Have fun at the baby show, all of you who are going, and happy double digits to those of you who reached them! :)


----------



## Asher

Hi everyone!! Saturday morning again already, which means a milestone for me!! 24 weeks today! Happy V day to me!! Yippee!! I may celebrate later with a non alcoholic Becks ha ha!!
Looking at it, my ticker has gone all wonky and still says 23 weeks 6 days. pah to that!!

Anyone heard more on Amy? Checked her journal and FB but no recent updates. x


----------



## Pinky1974

Happy V-Day, Asher!!! Your ticker says 24 weeks now!


----------



## Asher

Yay thanks Pinky!! x


----------



## SisterRose

Happy V Day Asher!


----------



## apaton

happy v day to the ladies who are viable today :yipee: xx


----------



## Blob

Happy V day Asher!! 

OMG how much i'm LOVING the sun :wohoo: :wohoo: I intend to spend every day in the sun its FAB!!


----------



## LittleAurora

What a beautiful day today!! 
My eldest is going to a birthday party soon and then when is is done we are going to a car and bike show. Cant wait! My hubby, youngest and I love bikes, and th eldest loves cars lol! 
We went to the one last year and it was great so I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Blob

Think i'll give a picture of my bump today :flower:

26 week bump and prob last in 2nd tri :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babythinkpink

Happy V day Asher xx

Lovely bump pic Blob xx

Just popping in to say hello, trying to make an effort to ook nice, even though i feel far from! 
Got a dress out that still fits, and shaved everything i can reach!! lol
Want to put my make up on and feel a bit better, was trying to get dh to come out with me and dd just for a browse around the shops for a short while, he has already offered to look after dd while i go, which is not exactly what i had in mind!

Hope everyone has a great day, got dd in her new little next outfit, but she is not so bothered! Hope it washes up well after a day in the garden!

:hugs: to all and hope those at the show have a great time xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Afternoon ladies....
Well, my little man has decided that he doesn't want to move again. :nope:
I've hardly felt him for the last 2 days and it is a lot lighter kicks than before...I am telling myself he has changed positions and that's why, but I haven't slept well these past few days from worrying. I felt him earlier this morning very briefly, but nothing since. I am hoping its normal.
I hate this though, as last time he didn't move I went to the hospital and he was fine, so feel a bit stupid worrying about the same thing only a few weeks later.
I think I will buy orange juice later and try that. Why does he have to be such a little bugger??!! :shrug:

babythinkpink, sorry your Dh didn't really get the hint over shopping. xx


----------



## Jellycat

Happy V Day Asher :dance: :dance:

Can't believe how quickly time is flying!

Well just popping in briefly as I'm meant to be revising for my exam Thursday....... I don't want to get stressed about it so I'm kind of trying to forget that the next few days will be complete hell! At least I'm off work until the exam which should help.

Babythinkpink, found any dresses on your travels? I've got a Christening to go to next weekend and think i'm going to look like an UmperLumper

Hope everyone is getting some good bargains at the Baby show... if anyone see's anything that's look's a handy thing to have let us know!

Well Lady's I'm off to study, enjoy the lovely weather whilst I sit in our cellar xx


----------



## Asher

Hugs Teeny, I wish these little ones would be more consistent! Mine was quiet for most of the week and then got lively again yesterday. It's times like this I wish I had a doppler!!
I'm sure he's just fine, give him a wee wake up prod from us all!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls 

Having to update from my phone as internet not working for some reason! Teeny try not to worry, mine also has active days followed by quiet days. Have a cold drink or an ice lolly and see if that helps! Don't hesitate to call midwife for reassurance if you feel something isn't right though, that's what they are there for and when I went in they said I totally did the right thing xx 

Hope you're all enjoying the sun! I'm enjoying sitting in the garden mostly in the shade though LOL I can't get over my swollen ankles and feet though! I can't actually get any shoes on!! 

Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and happy 26 weeks to me apaton and blob!! Argh only one week til 3rd tri! Xx


----------



## MamaBird

Happy V-Day Asher!!!!!

Wonderful bump Blob!!

Teeny, it doesn't matter if you were worried 2 weeks ago or 2 days ago...if it will make you feel better call your MW!!

xox


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh happy v day asher! Must have missed that post x


----------



## MrsJ08

Happy V day Asher!

Lovely bump Blob.

Teeny - my bump has been quiet the last couple of days too. I'm a little worried but I have felt some movements so I'm trying to keep calm about it. I've been quite busy myself and I do think you are less inclined to notice it then anyway 

x


----------



## x-amy-x

hope u ladies are keeping well... love to u all xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

x-amy-x said:


> hope u ladies are keeping well... love to u all xx

How r things with you at the moment hun?? xx


----------



## x-amy-x

ok at the min, im absolutely melting in thhis hosp!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Amy - glad you are holding on in there! What is happening now? Are they giving you the steroid injections every day? Lots of love x


----------



## x-amy-x

no just had 2 doses of steroids thats aall they give xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Have you got any idea when they will be allowing you home Amy? x


----------



## x-amy-x

monday if i 'behavee' which means no more bleeding... wishful thinking


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Amy

Glad you're doing ok! What's the latest? Have the contractions stopped now? Did you go out for lunch in the end?! Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Amy

Glad you're doing ok! What's the latest? Have the contractions stopped now? Did you go out for lunch in the end?! Xx


----------



## x-amy-x

contractions have gone yep :)

had some lunch out but it upset my tummy, apparently iv forgot what real food is lol xxx


----------



## lilia

Teeny Weeny - I could've completely wrote your post! Ive felt hardly any movement for the past 2 days and when i have its been so light! I'm so worried :( I went to triage at 20 weeks worried about the same thing and everything was fine so i feel a it silly making a fuss again. 
I've tried everything, hot drinks, cold drinks, prodding, lying down and still the little bugger won't move! I'm going to have a bath later and see if that does anything, although i'm not looking forward to a bath in this heat, think it will have to be a cold one ! 
Happy V day to Asher and everyone else who is 24 weeks today :) 
xxx


----------



## becs0375

My little lady has been quiet the past 2 days too!!! I have had the odd flutter but no real action!! I am sure all is ok, I guess she is just growing!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Teeny, 
Try not to worry but do get it checked, it is their job if you are worried to help and check baby for you, sure he is fine, just having a good old sleep, little monkey!:hugs:

We didn't go to the shopping place i wanted to, went to the local shops and after a sun hat for dd, 2 shirts for dh and some dhorts also for dh, i was too broke to look for dresses! He managed to leave his plastic at home, handy, must try that one!
Not in the best mood with him right now, best left unsaid!!

Amy, hope things continue to be good, still thinking of you, can't be nice stuck in hospital but for as long as you are ok baby is getting more growing time:happydance:

Have had a nice day, but think dd overdid the sunshine a bit, she was very tired by tonight, and then was playing with a sign thing and stuck it in her mouth and hurt her gum, then threw up all the food she had eaten because she was upset, I had to go in the shower with her to coax her, got her cleaned and in pj's and she was asleep shortly after, got some nice pics of her in the garden though, hope she has a lovely sleep and feels better tomorrow, she is gorgeous my baby girl, can't quite believe she won't be the baby after September! :wacko:

Anyway sending hugs to everyone, baby being a bit quiet but i am sort of getting used to a few busy baby days and a few quiet baby days, I just don't understand how i can feel wriggles like crazy bit how baby must be not moving at all for ages, or i surely would feel it? Anyway, I am getting enough active times at the moment. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely day, 

:hugs: :baby:thinkpink xxxx


----------



## lilia

Sounds like we have all got sleepy babies today :)


----------



## Blob

I cant believe its going to rain here tomorrow :cry: :cry:


----------



## lilbumpblue

I havent lol...he's doing somersaults here teehee x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emzy, yes.. I have elephant ankles!!! I didn't notice at first but someone at work pointed it out to me!!!

Happy V Day Asher!

Loving the bump pic Blob.

Happy 26 weeks Emzy, Apaton and Blob! Blimen hec.. only one more week til the 3rd tri! 

Teeny my bump has also been quiet. Someone told me it might be the heat? That would make sense with so many of us in the same boat.

Off to the show tomorrow... whoo hoo!


----------



## Jellycat

F&C I can't believe someone at your work had the cheek to say you had Elephant ankles!!.... some poeple :shrug:

I agree I think the heat does slow baby down, we do so why shouldn't babes.... I think if anyones worried get it checked out just for peace of mind... that's what the hospital are there for xx

Well sat in the garden and got carried away studying.... 3 hours later I have one burnt arm and one white arm... hope it doesn't rain tommorow as hoping to get the other arm brown.... can't walk around looking stripey, I look stupid as it is at the moment with big bump and tops not long enough to cover... note to self must go shopping.

Babythinkpink, sorry your DH didn't get the hint with you wanting to shop for yourself instead of for him !! 

I cried tonight I forgot something whilst talking to DH and I said 'i'm rubbish nowadays' - then broke down in tears... not quite sure where it came from :cry:..... poor OH just hugged me until i stopped. Not sure whats worse being pregnant or DH having to put up with me being pregnant


----------



## xprincessx

woo girls im on team :blue: with my ickle Callum :cloud9: x


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats xprincessx :dance:


----------



## lilbumpblue

I know that feeling Jellycat...i had a jug in soak the other night and dropped it all over the kitchen floor, i started to clean it up and just broke down in tears! The OH came running when he heard me crying and said "Have you hurt yourself?" i said No and he said "Why r u crying then?" and i just said "I don't know!!" 

...Hormones hey!? x


----------



## Jellycat

lilbumpblue - nice to know I'm not the only one hormonal xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

:o) i could see the funny side shortly after!! teehee x


----------



## Carley22

Hello ladies. congrats to all who have reached V day since i was last on here.... and to those who have only got 1 week left till 3rd tri its insanely exciting.....

Well i have had a WONDERFUL but exhausting weekend..... the baby show was wonderful, sooo glad i went for 2 days as i was so overwhelmed on friday that i didnt get anything done. But today SUCCESS i bought my travel system, baby monitors, play mats, teddies, and everything this little person could possibly need..... i feel SOOO good for spending some cold hard cash!

my feet really hurt though after 2 days walking around and emzy i completely sympathize with the elephant feet - mine are horrendous and very very painful....

Drazic im sorry for not texting hunny but my phone was dead and i (stupidly) didnt take my charger for the entire weekend.... 

Limpetsmum it was lovely too meet you and Brownsie and angie thanks again for the lift to the hotel it was lovely and i cant wait to catch up again... hope you enjoy the rest of your girly weekend....

Love to all :hugs:


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
It sounds like the baby show was a lot of fun.
I had the nicest day doing absolutely nothing.
I toodled around in some shops that I like, went to a cafe and wrote in my journal for awhile and just enjoyed time completely to myself.
I am missing Simon and husband like crazy, but I am determined to _enjoy_ this rare rare time alone!

I did a bit of maternity shopping and I found an underwire nursing bra that is really comfortable. I am very excited. I still choose pain free over perky, but if I can have the perk without the pain, I'll go for it! I also found two pairs of pants that will do for work: both on sale! Yay!
I should be set now for ages.
I was planning to have a completely kick-backed day, but I got the nesting fits when I came home and am doing a few loads of laundry and purging a closet. Just one closet! A small one! :blush: I'm hopeless.
And I don't want to make any premature announcements, but .... I think my sinus infection might be gone. I'm still a bit congested, but no more nasty-coloured drainage and sore face and headache. Fingers crossed!
You UK girls must be having a long weekend, too - you celebrate Victoria Day in May? Or is that just us former colonies? :)
Anyway, have nice weekends, however long they are.
Congrats on the new bump colours and V-days and all the rest.
I go for the gestational diabetes test and bloodwork for various things tomorrow. And I move over to my proper prenatal clinic next month. No more in-between clinic across town.

Oh! I had a question for everyone/anyone:
Since my last pregnancy, our health region is now routinely screening for STDs throughout the pregnancy, no matter what your sexual history or marital status is. Is this the same in other areas?
Part of me thinks this is a great idea - take the stigma out of it, make it routine and make sure you catch and treat all those preventable things and protect the baby. Another part of me wonders how much this must be costing the system. That's a lot of extra testing, especially if it's a very low-risk demographic. What happens for the rest of you?


----------



## BLONDIE35

I am finally tired so going to bed. It's taken me ages to settle tonight as been so hot


----------



## lilbumpblue

Sarahkka said:


> Hi everyone!
> It sounds like the baby show was a lot of fun.
> I had the nicest day doing absolutely nothing.
> I toodled around in some shops that I like, went to a cafe and wrote in my journal for awhile and just enjoyed time completely to myself.
> I am missing Simon and husband like crazy, but I am determined to _enjoy_ this rare rare time alone!
> 
> I did a bit of maternity shopping and I found an underwire nursing bra that is really comfortable. I am very excited. I still choose pain free over perky, but if I can have the perk without the pain, I'll go for it! I also found two pairs of pants that will do for work: both on sale! Yay!
> I should be set now for ages.
> I was planning to have a completely kick-backed day, but I got the nesting fits when I came home and am doing a few loads of laundry and purging a closet. Just one closet! A small one! :blush: I'm hopeless.
> And I don't want to make any premature announcements, but .... I think my sinus infection might be gone. I'm still a bit congested, but no more nasty-coloured drainage and sore face and headache. Fingers crossed!
> You UK girls must be having a long weekend, too - you celebrate Victoria Day in May? Or is that just us former colonies? :)
> Anyway, have nice weekends, however long they are.
> Congrats on the new bump colours and V-days and all the rest.
> I go for the gestational diabetes test and bloodwork for various things tomorrow. And I move over to my proper prenatal clinic next month. No more in-between clinic across town.
> 
> Oh! I had a question for everyone/anyone:
> Since my last pregnancy, our health region is now routinely screening for STDs throughout the pregnancy, no matter what your sexual history or marital status is. Is this the same in other areas?
> Part of me thinks this is a great idea - take the stigma out of it, make it routine and make sure you catch and treat all those preventable things and protect the baby. Another part of me wonders how much this must be costing the system. That's a lot of extra testing, especially if it's a very low-risk demographic. What happens for the rest of you?

I think here in the UK it's testing with the first lot of blood tests we have. Its next weekend we have an extra day off, bank holiday Monday!! x


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!!

we are of to the beach today after the superbikes on telly!! lol


----------



## Blob

Congrats xprincessx :wohoo:

My baby seems to get more exited in the sun :wacko: Tabs was the same as soon as i sat in the sun my bump went mad :lol:

F&C i cannot believe someone else said that to you :shock: 

So jealous you have sun again today :cry: :cry:


----------



## apaton

blob do u not have sun?? lol its 20 down here xx


----------



## Blob

So not fair :nope: Its not as hot and still cloudy :cry: My sister is in Kelso and it was raining too..maybe the rain follows us :rofl:


----------



## apaton

it will prob start down here lol, i dont need it im burnt ! lol,

any1 who is looking for a travel cot , ive just reserved 1 in argos winnie the pooh , down from £80 to £40 they where on sale before but sold out so fast no1 had any :nope:, the reviews are great on them :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Blob

:thumbup:

Well i want some more sun :lol:


----------



## apaton

ill send it lol xx


----------



## Carley22

oooo sorry blob nice and sunny here today its 24...... 27 tomorrow apparently woohoo i have the day off tomorrow too yey.... BBQ day i think....


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies! 

Guess what? I'M VIABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:

I've just been so happy about it that I cried. YEY!!!!!

The baby show yesterday was fantastic. I wish I were going today - even if it's just for the aircon lol. I bought a cot, a moses basket & stand, a new bra, a lovely bracelet (OH treat me lol) and a birth-to-potty set of re-usable nappies. The nappies were the most expensive, and if i'm honest i'd not seriously thought of using them before I went to the show. But DD has eczema and had really bad nappy rash in disposables. And they are soooooo soft! lol. 

Sorry for not getting in touch carley - like an idiot i didn't check this thread after my last post. Glad you had a good time and got some fab bargains! 

It did make me chuckle yesterday that the body-building exhibition was on at the same time. When we were parking up, my mum was like 'are you sure that we've got the right day?' when we saw all the big burley men... going to the baby show! lol. 

Hope you're all good, and cooler than me today!


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations on reaching V day Optical! I can't wait to join you on Wednesday :happydance:

It's lovely and warm here again today. I'm enjoying the heat but DH and the dog aren't quite so keen. Feeling exhausted today ladies, our upstairs neighbours had a 30th Birthday party last night so I didn't get to sleep until really late and had a restless night. There were so many people coming and going and ringing the wrong doorbell. They weren't too bad I suppose and I guess they are going to have a lot more to put up with come September with a screaming baby to contend with!

Hope everyone has a nice day and I'm glad everyone had fun at the baby show

x


----------



## Blob

:wohoo: opticalillus5 

Well my DD is being a mean toddler and screaming loads am SO relieved she's now sleeping..phew!!

Wish i could go to the baby show again :(


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone!

Been soooo busy recently, it's report time at school :( As the sole music teacher it means I have 400+ reports to write before the 21st June, argh!!!!!!

Congrats to all the viable ladies, on the new blue/pink bumps, on double figures and everything else! I seem to have missed so much!

25 weeks for me today, yay!

I actually had someone ask me when I was due on THursday which was soooooo exciting!! ANd then I mentioned to the singing teacher at school that i am off on maternity leave in september and she went on and on and on about how I don't look at all pregnant... pah!

Such lovely weather at the moment, luckily it doesn't seem to be bothering me too much at the moment, apart from burning me that is! Not the best nights sleep ever, I find it hard enough settling as it is, it was a lot harder with burnt shoulders and back!

Hope everyone is doing ok and little ones are behaving? Amy, I am keeping up to date with your progress every day, huge congrats for reaching viability and fingers crossed she keeps cooking for weeks and weeks to come! 

I'll be back later! x


----------



## Mrs_N

wow what a scorcher of a weekend! sooo hot here, but beautiful, hope it stays like this although the forecast says back down to 12 degrees by tuesday, which is quite a drop considering it's 25+ today! 

congrats on v-day asher & optical, and congrats on your blue bump princess :happydance: 
wow, less than a week til 3rd tri for the beginning of september peeps, that's mad! :yipee:

the baby show sounds great, I am itching to get on and start buying all the big items - I want to do it in plenty of time, and the weeks are ticking on by!


----------



## apaton

congrats on your v day opticalillus5 and ure little boy princess :happydance: xx


----------



## becs0375

OMG Louise I had burnt shoulders and back yesterday and I too had a craps night sleep, still quite sore today!! I keep dousing myself with aftersun! Been wearing a shirt today as I didnt want to do anymore damage!!!! My shoulders are blistering, so not a good look lol!! Oh well you live and learn!!

Had a lush day today, been out with my family and am now chilling by the fan!! Can't believe its been 28 here today, what a scorcher!!!

Congrats on all the Viables and pinkies and blueys!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

oh jellycat! I feel like that sometime, just a feeling of helplessness like I've lost my independence. It doesn't help that I sold my car to save cash but my brain is like mush some days, and our hormones don't help us!

Congrats xprincessx!!

Carley good work at the show. We also did well today but no where near as well as you by the sounds of it. How was the meet? Did you miss the rest of us?!! lol

Happy V-Day Optical!! Whoo hoo! We also laughed at being next to the body builders. We thought we should have enlisted them to carry our bags!

Happy 25 weeks Louise. When someone asked me yesterday when I was due and I told them Sept he went 'whooo.. how many do you have in there?'!! So in a short space of time I have established that I have elephant ankles and am brewing two babies in my belly!! lol

I think it's been 29 here today but we've been inside for most of it at the baby show. I'm absolutely knackered and my elephant ankles are now twice the size. We got a lovely Avent baby monitor which we spent a little bit more of than we should have but it's soo nice! We also got a memory foam changing mat, travel changing mat oh and some baby bottles to go with the avent steriliser that my dh's brother has leant us.

The best part was I got myself measured for a bra as I've been complaining that nowhere sells my crazy 38A/AA size! Well she put me in a 34D!! lol. Apparently I'm just not used to wearing tight bras but that's how they should be to support the extra weight. I'm still not 100% sure that's correct as I measured myself with a tape measure and used the guides but my dh bought me a lovely hot milk set of bra and pants and I love them! It's the first non-padded set I've ever had.. I'm so proud! lol xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Fish&Chips said:


> oh jellycat! I feel like that sometime, just a feeling of helplessness like I've lost my independence. It doesn't help that I sold my car to save cash but my brain is like mush some days, and our hormones don't help us!
> 
> Congrats xprincessx!!
> 
> Carley good work at the show. We also did well today but no where near as well as you by the sounds of it. How was the meet? Did you miss the rest of us?!! lol
> 
> Happy V-Day Optical!! Whoo hoo! We also laughed at being next to the body builders. We thought we should have enlisted them to carry our bags!
> 
> Happy 25 weeks Louise. When someone asked me yesterday when I was due and I told them Sept he went 'whooo.. how many do you have in there?'!! So in a short space of time I have established that I have elephant ankles and am brewing two babies in my belly!! lol
> 
> I think it's been 29 here today but we've been inside for most of it at the baby show. I'm absolutely knackered and my elephant ankles are now twice the size. We got a lovely Avent baby monitor which we spent a little bit more of than we should have but it's soo nice! We also got a memory foam changing mat, travel changing mat oh and some baby bottles to go with the avent steriliser that my dh's brother has leant us.
> 
> *The best part was I got myself measured for a bra as I've been complaining that nowhere sells my crazy 38A/AA size! Well she put me in a 34D!! lol. Apparently I'm just not used to wearing tight bras but that's how they should be to support the extra weight. I'm still not 100% sure that's correct as I measured myself with a tape measure and used the guides but my dh bought me a lovely hot milk set of bra and pants and I love them! It's the first non-padded set I've ever had.. I'm so proud! lol xxx*

Hahaha im the same...never had even a handful lol now they are that and more...i love them they are fab! lol x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Glad it's not just me! They still look small but are fuller than before if you know what I mean? It's so bizarre!


----------



## Asher

Evening all!! The sun has been lovely here too again today, I am nicely toasted!! We had a lovely evening out at a friend's 30th b'day BBQ, and then we've been and had another BBQ with an old neighbour today! Good times, the boys have loved the water fights in the garden, and I have enjoyed the food!

Last night at the BBQ there was a 12 day old baby girl, she was so tiny, bless!! My boobs have reacted BIG time to the little one!! All last night I had horrible let down tingling sensations in them, they have grown overnight and been leaking a bit today. Bloody gross!!! DH wants to take a picture of them, says they look fab. I think they look horrendous, not to mention the fact that I feel huge. Someone asked me last night if I am having twins. Nice. I feel like a bloody cruise liner in this heat!


----------



## x-amy-x

lol im glad im not the only one withh leaking boobies!!


----------



## Jellycat

Hi Amy, how you feeling now? You still at the hospital? :hug:

Sounds like you've had a lovely weekend Asher, I love the smell of a BBQ

Well, i've been freaking out about my exam Thursday and am now seriously thinking about not sitting it... I can't concentrate, I know i'm going to fail and feel stressed and sick thinking about it... and I don't want to stress LO.... I'm going to ponder seriously about it tommorow, I can resit in November so it's not as if it's now or never.

Hope everyone's had a good weekend, just think next week weve got a 3 day weekend :dance:


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
Just went to the lab and got all the bloodwork done for the gestational diabetes test and all the rest. Now fingers crossed that it all checks out firmly in the normal category. I don't know why I'm so worried that I may have GD this time around, but I am.
So, back to hyper-nesting to keep my mind off things.
It's very cool out today - quite chilly actually. I needed a heavy sweater this morning. I am just having a bit of lunch, then it's on to tackle my immense list of projects. A few of which involve power tools. I am a dangerous woman when pregnant! :)


----------



## Asher

Lol Amy!! It's not pleasant eh? The tingling is driving me mad!


----------



## Jellycat

Hope it goes well SarahKKa, when do you get your results?
Can't believe your wearing heavy jumper whilst i'm sitting here in a vest top


----------



## Asher

Good luck with the results Sarahka! Hope it's good news.
I am sat here burning up, it's so warm still, not looking forward to getting in bed tonight at all, what with all the pillows and stuff I need!! 
I can't believe I am 24 weeks preggers, it's just hit me. How weird is that?


----------



## babythinkpink

Well hello all, 

Happy v days and milestones reached, I am 23 weeks today, just one more week! 

My legs are really fat, I think its weight not swollen, they look like tree trunks, and just go straight down, not for the showing off, luckily til i find a long dress at least my boods have exploded from an A cup to, not sure what, just much bigger! So the eye is drawn to the boobs and away from the legs!!:haha:
The amount of men who look straight at your cleavage, I can see why women have boob jobs, it is actually quite a good feeling knowing they look great! 

My elbows are itching, red, swollen and sore with dry skin, getting worse by the day, may need a trip to the doctors soon.
Apart from that I cant complain! Baby has been very busy this weekend, especially today, normally i get a quiet time where i assume sleeping is happening but today i have felt movement pretty much constantly.

Sadly I can't catch up very well, the laptop gets hogged all day by dh, and i have been so busy shopping and cleaning and looking after dd i have not really got the time to complain, then when i get on her he says 'writing another one of your essays again?' Bloody cheek of it when he sits glued to it all day! 
Looking forward to regaining some patience and love for him, it has drained a bit with being tired and rather undervalued! 
He actually got the chairs out of the lounge today and hovered behind them with the help of my ds, and he was still saying 'this is how it should be done' I was very tempted to put an iron shaped burn hole in his t shirt, but refrained!!:haha:
I did the shopping on my own and get a bit fed up with that too, like no one notices i have this football up my top, I asked if they had something in stock to the till helpers (all stood around chatting) and got told it was not their job and to ask at customer services, like i was going to lug my trolley load over the store for a simple question, I said forget it, and one of them must have felt a bit guilty for the other ones rudeness and found out for me.
Perhaps its the boobs, I should have asked a man:haha:

Hope everyone is well, sorry not to catch up better and for lack of personals must try better!

Amy hope things are still good for you, and you can go home soon, you must be sick of hospital food!
:hugs:

Bye for now all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Carley22

F&C you seem to have done well too.

Baby think pink i hate people in shop lol, i was in B&Q today and a lady shopper just kind of grabbed me and told me that because i was taller than her i should get a box from the top shelf for her..... i was like "i would but im pregnant and dont want to lift heavy stuff" she was really pissed off with me lol made me angry lol.

So its OH's birthday tomorrow i have loads of ideas for hi but wanted to make sure he got what he wanted so gave him £150 today and took him shopping, after about 3 hours of me complaining of the heat driving round etc he ended up buying me a 10ft swimming pool for the back garden WOOHOO.... hes such a sweetie, so ive only just come in from an evening in the pool was sooo lovely... cant wait till tomorrow BBQ and sun day for me yey.....

baby has been quiet the last couple of days which has been a change not that i mind the rest.... it only goes mad when daddy is around.... which is quite cute!

Hope all is well xxx


----------



## Blob

Carley thats so funny :lol: I want a 10ft pool though ha ha ha!!


----------



## Carley22

Yeah it is nice i have to admit.....


----------



## Jessica214

Congrats to everyone who is viable!! I cant wait til i am!! sometimes i hate being at the end of september cause everyone is ahead!! but guess when were in 3rd tri i'll be happy to read all your birth stories before i go!! LOL :)
My Pelvic pain is soo bad!! anyone else?? when i walk it feels like someone is pulling my bones apart!!:cry: LO has been sooo ACTIVE too! i laid down to take a nap 2day and she was not happy! wouldnt stop moving!! Hope everyone had a great weekend!! rainy here!! :growlmad:


----------



## SisterRose

Jessica - My pelvis is killing me too, it feels so sore inbetween my inner thighs and hurts when I walk, move or pull my legs apart too far. Also hurts laying on them in bed for too long :( hope they get better for us soon.

Carley- I've always had an obsession with pools but never had anything more than a paddling pool to play in :( your pool sounds fab! 

1 more day til V-Day for me, ladies! I'm soooooo excited. I can't wait until it's passed, I'm going to buy all the essential things :D

In other news, I woke up at 5am this morning to watch the Lost finale, I don't know if I was completely happy with the ending as I feel they didn't answer enough questions based on what happened throughout the whole thing. Oh and where was WAAALT!?
but it definitely contained a nice moral. And ofc, I cried :cry: :haha:
I haven't been up so early in years, when I got up baby was going crazy jumping around, kicking and punching. I had a pillow on me and she was rocking it around and kicking it off almost(It was a big, heavy pillow. I was like Wtttttff. Lol) and my belly was everywhere. I think pregnancy gets sooo much more fun from 20 weeks onwards, I love feeling her movements and seeing them, it's great. 

Hope you're all well and are enjoying the weather, we probably won't have another summer like this for years now(sorry to curse us) 

X


----------



## Blob

My pelvis pain seems to be getting a bit better now :) I just keep doing too much exercise and hurting again :dohh: 

Urgh i could NOT be dedicated enough to get up at 5 for that :lol: But i havent watched Lost since the first season or something :nope:


----------



## becs0375

Well my blisters on my babck and shoulders are weeping!! They are quite sore, just taken some more paracetamol, the redness has gone but I feel so stiff!!!! I couldn't get comfy last night, so today I feel knackered!!!

We ordered a pool for our garden last night!! We too got a 10ft one!!! Should be here Tuesday!!!! 

Its already hot outside, so I have my washing out and I am gonna chill indoors!!


----------



## Blob

:( Becs thats not nice!!

I dont trust that the weathers not going to be shit for the rest of summer :rofl:


----------



## Jellycat

Ouchie Becs hope your skin calms down soon.
very jealous of everyones 10ft pools! 

I started getting a sore left hip last week with always sleeping on my left side, so spent £12 on kids 10.5 tog duvet folded in half to lay on. It seems to of helped for the time being. Poor OH I'm taking up most of the room in the bed now hahaha

Watching Lost now then doing some revision....

Enjoy the nice weather again guys xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi all, 
Becs your sunburn sounds awful hun....try putting the cream in the fridge for a cooling effect.
I spent a lovely day at my parents yesterday with OH and had my first BBQ of the year and it was so yummy! I am slightly burnt however and will be covering up today in a bid for it not to get any worse.
I think I am going to pop to the shops and get some summer dresses, although the weather is going to turn tomorrow, but I have nothing summery to wear when it gets nice!!

Bubba has started moving again which pleases me no end, and I can't believe I am now nearly into 3rd tri...It is going so fast and so slow all at the same time IYKWIM??!!

I must do my essay this week, as its half-term next week and I can never get anything done with my son at home....but at least I get to spend some time with him so I won't complain!

I have just realised......DOUBLE DIGITS!!!!!
I hope you all have a good day. xx


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh a pool sounds just lovely! sadly we wouldn't fit one in our garden as it's all decking/rasied beds/paths etc. no one area big enough for a pool! 

ouch that sunburn sounds horrid becs. i burnt like that in kenya on the backs of my legs - had been out snorkelling for a couple of hours. they blistered like anything it was agony. make sure you keep your skin really really well moisturised with aftersun (from the fridge if it's not too sore) and drink loads of water as you can get dehydrated with burn.


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning folks. 

Well, I'm alternating between loving this hot weather and being too hot. I used to love sunbeds (even though I knew I should probably stop using them) but now I get paranoid about lying in the sun incase bubs gets too hot. Last night was awful - I need a fan for the bedroom methinx. 

I used to love Lost, but I only saw the first 2 series because then it went to sky 1 and I don't have sky :(. I have the first one on box set, so I might watch it again, and then buy the others as and when I need them. Only prob is, if I do that then it'll probably take over my life. 

Jellycat - i'd sit your exam now, and then at least you get the resit in November. Otherwise, it'll play on your mind, and there will be more pressure for the november one. Plus, it's always easier to remember stuff that you've just studied rather than having to re-read notes etc. I bet you I couldn't remember half of my degree work now if i were asked. 

Congrats on double digits Teeny :yipee: I too need some sundresses - like a fool I've bought mainly long-sleeved maternity wear. Although yesterday I sat in my garden with a bikini top on. On the subject of boobs, I loved how different my kini top looked yesterday! lol.. it was great to actually fill it for once! 

Oooo becs that sunburn sounds awful. cos of my sunbed addiction I seem to have skin of leather now, and don't burn too much. OH does though, and yesterday he looked like a crabstick. Ooo that's what u need to do thinkpink! Get your OH to sit in the sun for ages, and then when he winds you up you can just slap him on his burn. I know the feeling about being annoyed at OH lately. I tend to switch really quickly from undying love to wanting to kill him. 

I'm gunna go down to the paddock in a bit to wash down my poor horsey again. I bathed her yesterday - she loves the hosepipe in this weather, it's too hot for her. She has a stable to go in and out of when she likes, but it has tin on it, so it's pretty warm inside anyway. I'm gonna drive though, because I'm lazy :)

On the weight front, I seem to have slowed down with the gain lately. I'm still gaining, but not as much as I was (thank the lord!). So far, I've put on about 20 lbs. I can live with that at the mo. Although I still have to stop eating so much cake :wacko:


----------



## apaton

happy v day and double digit days if its your turn :thumbup: not got time for a proper catch up got to iron , tidy e.tc e.tc :) have a lovley day ladies x


----------



## becs0375

Well managed to do some housework!!

OMG getting dressed was so sore, thank goodness for strapless bras!! Putting my top on I felt all my little blisters inbetween my shoulder blades burst!!!!! I cried it was so painful!! I am such a prat!!! Even having a cool shower hurt!! I do put my aftersun in the fridge, gone thro nearly 2 since Saturday evening!! I am hoping that when they pop I will be a bit more comfy!!

I really need to go shopping but I don't think I could drive the car properly haha!!!


----------



## SisterRose

opticalillus5 said:


> I have the first one on box set, so I might watch it again, and then buy the others as and when I need them. Only prob is, if I do that then it'll probably take over my life.

:rofl: if you start now, you might just get finished before the baby arrives.

If my baby were a boy, my OH and I had already settled on the name Jack and my OH's last name is Sheppard. So we would've had a Jack Shepppard. Not purposely Lost related though. :haha:

Becs - Sunburn is evil *cringe* hope it gets better soon.


What's everyone think about nets over cots? I think they look super adorable and I'm thinking about buying this net. We're having a white crib set too, so it'd look kinda like that :cloud9:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51d2pHzw7RL._SS500_.jpg


----------



## Elphaba

Yay!!! I'm viable today as well (or, rather, baby is)!!

Also I only have 8 more weeks left at work and just 12 days until I go for my 4D scan, when hopefully I'll finally be able to find out which team I'm on!


----------



## MrsJ08

Elphaba - Congratulations again, I've just been to your journal :happydance:

Becs - I hope your sunburn get's better soon. It sounds awful you poor thing. 

I'm very jealous of the ladies with swimming pools, hopefully we will have the hot summer we have been promised and you will get lots of use out of them.

I've been on a course this morning so I'm sat here chilling, catching up with you guys and listening to Classical Music - the baby loves it and is kicking away.

A friend of mine sent me a copy of her Hypnobirthing CD the other day. DH took the piss when he walked in and I was listening to it, but I found it surprisingly relaxing. I think I'll listen to it more as the time get's nearer. 

x


----------



## Pinky1974

Oh, a big pool would be sooooooo good! But our garden has a slope. It's even quite hard to put up a small one. Even there is a very deep and a very shallow side. 

Becs
Sorry to hear about your sunburn. Have you tried Savlon. I use it when my eldest gets sunburn and soothes really quickly.


----------



## becs0375

Thanks for that Pinky, I think Savlon do an aftersun so gonna have a look later!!!

Why are strapless bras so unflattering on your boobies!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

becs0375 said:


> Thanks for that Pinky, I think Savlon do an aftersun so gonna have a look later!!!
> 
> Why are strapless bras so unflattering on your boobies!!!

Try wonderbra hun x


----------



## SisterRose

Oooooooo! I booked a 4d scan for the 19th June. Soooooo excited, can't wait. Something else to look forward to. Only three weeks(and a bit) to go :D


----------



## Sarahkka

Quick hello to everyone!
I'm off to work on the stat holiday. My own choice, though. I am banking some hours to spend later with husband and baby.
Stay cool over there! I am still in a sweater - it is quite chilly this weekend.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Becs I feel your pain!! I am so sore, and I am really struggling to sleep! Although my sunburn doesn't sound as bad as yours, bless you!

Has anyone else been waking up with horrible heartburn? FOr 3 nights in a row I have not only woken up needing a wee, but also needing to take rennies!! No wonder I'm so tired!

I'm so sorry I've been so rubbish at responding to people's posts personally, I will try harder I promise!!

So how is our move over to third tri going to work? Are we going to go all together at the halfway point, or are we going to do what we did for the move to second tri and go bit by bit?


----------



## babythinkpink

Well me too on the feeling rubbish to personal posts! I forget and this thread moves pretty fast!

Becs, and Louise, sorry about the burn, sounds nasty! I am a keep out of the sun person, so rarely burn, i am the one stuck in the corner, under the tree, and parasol, with factor 50 and a long sleeved shirt on:haha:

My ankles are swolen and itching, they are much worse at night, and they are really getting on my nerves now, anyone else itching? My legs were, now its ankles! 

I look like a whale, and i had one 'you must be due soon arn't you?' and one 'are you sure there is just one in there' then my dd pointed out, 'Mummy you look really big now', which was the cherry on the cake!!(what with children being so honest!)
How i am going to look in September I can't imagine:haha:

How lovely to have your own pool, I am just looking forward to getting my feet in the paddling pool!!
We are joining the outdoor pool but not really looking forward to the 'look' this year, plus when i get out the pool the water level will drop:haha:
I am though looking forward to holiday in july, i can sit in the pool all week not caring, and not bumping into everyone i know, our pool being local has loads of people dh especially knows, and i am not exactly his prize wife at the moment! 

Anyway, time to go, dh has taken his son out so we have a few hours to get tea and baths done, make the most of the peace!!
(well 4 children, but its still peace:haha:)

Bye for now, hope all is well, and to catch up better soon, :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just a quick hi from me as I'm tired, hot and have tree trunks for legs which goes nicely with my elephant ankles/feet!

I'm open to any suggestions on how to to the next tri thread. Do people want me to start one up now and then people can pop over whenever they want? I'm guessing it's not so much a big deal as going from 1st to 2nd so maybe more girls will be willing to come over early?? x


----------



## SisterRose

I'd be willing to come over a tad early, maybe 25-26 weeks! I reckon if there are ladies entering 3rd tri now, you should go ahead and do the thread. I'll tag along in a few weeks and can still pop in and out of the 3rd tri thread anyway.

I can't believe September babies are entering third tri already :cry:

x


----------



## Blob

Bekklez i LOVE them... thats the one i bought :wohoo: 

Awww for you all with burns :( Becs yours sounds awful...

I HAVE to book my 4D scan soon :dohh: and also i was meant to see the MW on Friday but i totally forgot to phone in :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







ZA_1_1589772.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Louise3512uk

OOohhhh I forgot to say, we're having a 4D scan done on SATURDAY MORNING!!!! It's Wayne's birthday and that's what he wanted so that's what he gets! I'm so excited and a little bit nervous too!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh Blob, where did you get that nursery set from?! It's lovely!


----------



## becs0375

Thats really nice Blob!!! 

We are gonna book our 4d scan this week, just need to find out when Ian is off work lol or when he will book a day off!!!

Ian was so sweet he gently rubbed savlon on my shoulders and back for my blisters, he has been a star!! Even had to help me get my top off!!! Would be ok if I could sleep on my front but it get so uncomfy and sleeping on my side gives me a dead arm!! Can't bloody win!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here we are ladies...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/336325-september-stars.html#post5505878

Our 3rd tri home is ready and waiting...


----------



## becs0375

Brilliant, thanks F&C!!!!!!


----------



## Asher

:baby: 3rd tri thread!! So exciting!! Officially another 2 and a half weeks for me, but hey ho! Some journey we're all on together hey? :happydance:

Congrats to all the newly viable ladies and babies these last few days! Exciting all the 4D scans coming up now too, and nurseries being painted and furnished. It all feels real now!

I have had the most weird day in the world! I went to the docs for my SPD review, expecting to be signed off for a couple of weeks. What a shocker..... I have been signed off for 2 MONTHS! Doc says not worth the risk if my job is physical, which it is. She reckons better to be signed off and safe than risk myself or a patient having an accident because I am in pain. She also said it is important for me to still be able to be a mum to my boys at this time, rather than being in so much pain from going into work that I am not able to do what I want to do with them whilst there are just us and before baby arrives. So that means I will be on sick leave for 2 months, then on annual leave for 5 weeks, then mat leave. It all feels weird. I went into work to tell my boss, and cried like a baby. Everyone laughed and blamed it on the hormones. Midwife rang me before to reassure me the physio is going to see me soon, and I cried again! :cry:

Anyway, it's sinking in a bit now, and at least I will be able to take Archie to school and pick him up every day, and have some quality time with Jack before September arrives!

How bizarre! So I will be posting more than usual I'm sure!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just saw this on Facebook. Hope you see it as a positive thing soon. xx


----------



## Asher

Thanks Ann, I can say more on here to you girls than I can on FB, most of the peeps who posted were my American friends from a forum when I was PG with and then BFing Jack. Nice to have lots of support though. I really don't think my SPD is as bad as I have heard other people having, but I am understanding a bit more now (especially as the MW gave me a call before) that a lot of it is her being protective about something happening to make it far far worse. I think once I have got my head round it I'll be fine and quite happy. I will miss the work banter though, not the same type of banter day in day out with a 3 year old!!!

Thanks again though. I am off to bed now, probably to dream about work!!!! xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi everyone,
I never got chance to post over the weekend what with Mom being here & enjoying the heat & the baby show. F&C damn i forgot you were going on sunday as i found out my free pass was a whole weekend one so i popped in again on sunday to see what bargains were to be had.



> Babythinkpink, found any dresses on your travels? I've got a Christening to go to next weekend and think i'm going to look like an UmperLumper

 Pumpkin patch have a final reducations sale on - i bought a gorgeous summer dress for £15 for a christening a week ago, also i'm not sure if you have a boundary mill near you? Mom bought me 2 lovely dresses from there - not maternity but due to the style in at the moment they have loads of material to them :thumbup:

Carley - the lift was no problem hun, glad we found it in the end :haha: it was great to meet you! Look forward to my beach holiday down there teehee. Brownsie, you too - you looked so pretty in your summery dress - very chilled out! :hugs: what did you buy in the end hun? You looked worryingly empty handed as you were going home :dohh:.
I didn't spend as much as i thought i would, i got a few new nappies (washables) and liners for them. A toy (my baby now has 1 toy lol), a birthing dress, nipple cream :blush:, a bomb load of breat pads :haha: oh & i got given a nappy wrapper on the sunday for nothing :happydance: dunno why i got so excited when i don't plan on using disposables :dohh: saying that i do have a few packs for when bubba is new so i guess it'll be a fab toy in the early days :thumbup:.



> birth-to-potty set of re-usable nappies

 which ones did you buy opticalillus? I already had some i'd bought but they are stage 1&2 so i bought 4 more which are birth to potty as i can use the inserts i already have with them & see how i get on once bubba is here.

I wore my new uniform at work today..........i got told i looked like a bell (kinda gives you an idea of the shape). They would only issue me with one size to see me from now till the end of pregnancy so i had to guess how big i might get & go for that size! Looks silly but i felt soooo much better in it i can tell you!



> i was in B&Q today and a lady shopper just kind of grabbed me and told me that because i was taller than her i should get a box from the top shelf for her..... i was like "i would but im pregnant and dont want to lift heavy stuff"

 Having met you now & spent a fair bit of time with you i think i am within my right to say........STOOPID WOMAN! Did she not know it was you she was talking to :haha: Brave brave lady lmao.

Becs - try proper burn cream in the fridge - tons better than aftersun too.

Well that's my marathom catch up i think! I'll try to come on again tomorrow night as were out wednesday & i'll be knackered thursday lol & going to stay with friends in Wales at the weekend......phew, when did i get such a busy social life!


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh i mean't to add i had my 25 week midwife appt today - i measure just above the top line for bubba eeeek! Although midwife says it's cos my uterous is large (as confirmed in scan) i'm glad - esp as the uterous stays put & doesn't have to come out :haha:. All else was fine, got my form for my £190 to fill in & post (before the government take that off us too) & i have another appt in 3 weeks for routine bloods.

Feet are killing me - all i want to do is sit down but work doesn't allow much opportunity :nope: and now my energy seems to have returned with vengeance - i can't blimmin stop! Today for example i was up with DH at 6am, watered the front garden, cleaned the bathroom & kitchen. Got ready for work (8.30-5.30 shift) got home, mowed the lawn, strimmed the borders, watered the million & one flowers & veg i have, did a bit of ironing, then came online! My midiwfe told me to slow down but i'm finding it hard to sit & do nothing! Any suggestions are more than welcome :thumbup:

OK rant over - i'm off to munch my nec pick n mix. Night night ladies xxx


----------



## Blob

Limpetsmum why were you having your 28 week one :wacko: 

F&C thats not the room :rofl: its just that i got the canopy bit...i want to get the bed set for DD but will wait until July :wohoo: But its from vertbaudet I LOOOVE their stuff!! 

Also i saw stuff from this place today and it looks sooo gorgeous!!

https://www.kidslineinternational.com/index.php

None of us move over to 3rd tri until Sat right???


----------



## Sarahkka

Wow. We do have a good five-week spread for due dates, don't we? I've got over four weeks until I move over to third tri and I'm due ~21/22. I still don't think I'll even manage to give birth in September. Simon was so late and I'm convinced this boy will be, too. They let you go max 10 days overdue here, then they induce, so that will put me in October.
I'm getting ahead of myself, though. Maybe this will be a nice, well-mannered baby who leaves the womb on schedule? :)
So many sweet little kicks and thumps from baby these past few days. I love this part of pregnancy, too. It _is_ fun. And still manageable, physically. At least for me, anyway. I know a few of you have had some rotten symptoms.
:hugs: Asher - that must have been a shock, but it sounds like a good decision on your doctor's part? Fairly proactive, anyway. And you'll be able to focus on physio and things to help you cope. That's great.
limpet - the nesting is completely over the top, isn't it? It's like some manic force and you just can't stop, even though you are really tired. I've had spurts of it for days now. At least I'm getting lots done? :shrug:


----------



## Laura617

i feel like I am missing that nesting part because I haven't been doing that at all. I have no energy at all and have been feeling really sicky but I am hoping the nesting kicks in as I have so much to do and no motivation to do it lol.

I have my GTT tomorrow, three hours of waiting and being poked by needles, hope it goes okay though, nervous.

Hope all your ladies are doing good, anyone else got results or done the glucose screen or the tolerance test?


----------



## Blob

I dont think i'll start properly nesting until July :lol:

Sarah i dont think i'll have an August baby am fully expecting to go over and i'm refusing induction :rofl:


----------



## Asher

Good morning September Stars! 

I am in a better mood this morning, the not going to work thing has sunk in slightly. Iam making little plans for what pottering I am going to do today, and not worrying about not being in work. Tomorrow is my Dad's 60th birthday so I am going to be doing some baking for him.

I am enjoying all the little movements and belly popping things this baby is up to now! I think it's had a huge growth spurt in the last week, as all the movements feel much much bigger and more like a baby! Fab!

Hope you all have a good day. x


----------



## Blob

Yea i think my baby just had a growth spurt too :) 

Awww Asher its not a bad thing, you can get lots done at home :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Glad your feeling abit happier today Asher, your'll soon be thankful being signed off, by the way loving your new profile pic, boys look adorable!

Well my husband wants me to go over due!!! Aaaaagggghhh, ... I told the baby not to listen to him. So far since being pregnant he's said 3 major wrong things

1) At Ultrasound... Ohhhh cool looks like were having a really big baby.... 
2) At second ultrasound... Ohhh it's good baby has a big head it means they are brainy
3) Baby needs to stay in there a couple of extra weeks so they can be born on my birthday

My responses
1) ummm no big baby travelling through my foofoo
2) ummm no big head travelling through my foofoo
3) ummm I will try everything on this planet to get this baby out on time
Please note my face expression is fierce when saying these to my DH

I've now made it my daily task to talk to the baby and tell them to ignore anything stupid dad says.

Also during football last night I think he suggested everyones name in the england football squad as a name for the baby....... poor Rio Roonie Gerrard


----------



## FirstBean

Yay for my lil man he is viable today :happydance:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Jellycat... my OH wants the baby born on his birthday but luckily thats 11 days early for me :haha:

Firstbean :wohoo:


----------



## familymatters

Hi Everyone. Thought it was time I was officially added to the September Stars. Been reading your posts for ages now lol. My EDD is the 23rd Of September. Please add me to the list. Got my rescan today so hopefully find out the sex then:happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Firstbean :yipee:

Welcome Family Matters you EDD is the same as me :wave:


----------



## Blob

Good Luck with your scan :)


----------



## Mrs_N

morning girls!

ooh a 3rd tri thread already! that sounds wierd when I am only 22 weeks today lol! I won't be coming over until at least after I'm viable! But might come over a little earlier than the official date. 

:hugs: asher. SPD sucks :( 
your doctor is right though - it's about not aggravating it. I've been off since 16 weeks with it, and it's wierd to think I won't be going back to work until August 2011! I just can't put the patients at risk, or go to work and end up in agony every night. 
I do find it helps to make lists of things to do at home, and do a little at a time, otherwisre I'm sitting around all day bored as anything!


----------



## SisterRose

I really, really, really have to say this. I've been waiting to for so long now. 

My baby is VIABLEEEEEEEEEEE today!

I told my OH we'd dance and eat cake when we got this far, so I think I'll buy a cake in ready for the weekend. He'll probably think I'm crazy.


----------



## lilia

Jellycat you made me LOL! Rio Roonie Gerrard! haha! My OH was suggesting every player from the team he supports as well as a few famous jockeys! never gonna happen :dohh: 
I can't believe we're heading into third tri its soo exciting! :happydance:
I've got my 25 week midwife appt. this afternoon i'm keeping my fingers crossed all is well , and that i get to hear my little bubbas heartbeat again :) 
(and on a more selfish note, so i can apply for my HiP money, so then i can book a 4D scan!) 
The horrible heat has subsided a bit where i am, its so lovely to feel a bit cooler!! 

Hope everyone is well today, congrats to everyone who is viable today :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Asher

Congrats Bekklez and FirstBean on the viables!!! :happydance:

Welcome family matters and congrats, good luck at your scan!

Jellycat!! Footballers' names!! How funny, my DH said "let's be different and call ours Fabio"..... no love I don't think so!!

Thanks jellycat and Mrs N. I am actually quite enjoying today already!!


----------



## becs0375

Howdy ladies xxx

Congrats on all the Viables!!!

Asher, you just take it easy with your SPD xx

Well yet another naff nights sleep with my blisters!!! The savlon is working and they are drying out, so fingers crossed it will only be for another day then I can get back to normal lol!!!!


----------



## Sarahkka

I'm just about to head off to work.
My family gets back day after tomorrow! yay!
I am planning to bake my fanciest rhubarb pie for their homecoming. All parts from scratch! And rhubarb from the garden.
Congrats on viability, Bekklez! One more week and a bit for me.
I fully support celebrating pregnancy milestones with :cake:!!
It just seems fitting. :)
Myself, I go for very decadent cupcakes.

Um, and this is from the girl who is worried about the gestational diabetes screening? Hmmm.

Speaking of...
Laura - I am awaiting my screening results. I am measuring large (25 cm at 22 weeks) and I started this pregnancy slightly overweight (I still had 15 lbs to lose from my last pregnancy when I started this one). Otherwise, I have no history of it or any particular risk factors, but for some reason, I'm just really paranoid about it this time around. I took my test on Sunday, so I am guessing that I will hear back this week or next if the results aren't good and I have to go do the GTT.
Good luck with your test! I know how worrying it can be. :hugs:

Okay, off to teach junior high students about the water cycle!
Have a great day everyone!
I'll pop back on to chat tonight.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All, 

I am ok with moving early, as soon as i am viable which is this Sunday anyway!:happydance:
Like someone else said we are all in this together! I am planning on an on time baby anyway!! :haha: My last was born one day after due date, waters broke the day b4, and she was the first not late and i managed that with a good old regular bounce on my gym ball, sitting with legs open on edge of sofa and bouncing, and sex which i managed to get dd to partake in when he knew it could bring on labour:haha:

Anyway, I have to go and get some ,milk and bread, forgot today:dohh:

Asher, your doctor sounds great, and that is brilliant news that you will get the relax and rest you will need.
I am waiting for school to break up for the summer holidays so i can spend the last few months of pregnancy relaxing at home with the children, and when they do go back to school it is a walk not a drive, so i am counting down the weeks!! Week 7 this week, we have one week off (next week)and one week on holiday (july)and then they break up!:happydance:

Will catch up later, just popped on to see how things are going!!

:hugs:xx


----------



## Carley22

hello ladies 

selfish post i know but *IM VIABLE*

BAD NEWS : im sooooo poorly.... darn cold has caught up with me i feel completely rubbish......


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats to all who are viable today


----------



## Cafferine

Oh i'm on my own tonight whilst the OH is at table tennis, I dunno whether to make spag bol or a tin of sausage and beans on toast! I'm in such a pickle.


----------



## Louise3512uk

WOw lots of viable babies today! Congrats to all!

Becs, glad to hear the blisters are starting to ease, hope you get a better night's sleep tonight!

Hello and welcome to the new people, sorry forgotten names already! Hope the scan went well today and you know the sex of your baby!

I can't wait to move over to third tri, I've been reading it quite a lot recently, I find the birth stories absolutely fascinating! I'm waiting to start feeling scared about giving birth but it's not happening yet... funny, as I always thought I'd spend pregnancy worried about labour, but since I've been pregnant it has just felt like an achievable challenge! I'm actually quite looking forward to it!! I know I know, don't quote me on that in 103 sleeps!!!

Jellycat, I loved your post it made me laugh so much! You HAVE to name your baby Rio Rooney Gerrard!!!

Ash, hope you're feeling better about being off work, I would make the most of it if I were you and take things slowly!

Carley sorry to hear about your cold, they are so much worse whilst pregnant aren't they!!

Can't remember anything else I was suppsoed to write. I hope Amy's scan went well today, I'm going to check in on her journal now I think. I don't get the chance to come on during the day because of work but hubby is still away so I can spend ages on her during the evenings without him huffing and puffing!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Asher, I hope you will be happy hun. Think of all that quality time with Archie and Jack.

Aww Limpetsmum, I'm gutted I missed a chance to meet up with you. Glad you had a good time though. Did you say you had your 28 week mw appointment? Aren't you 25 weeks? Am I being silly here?

Well Blob the canopy bit is lovely too!! lol. Am off to look at the other sets you've recommended shortly. Thanks hun. Yep I think the first of us Stars are moving over on Saturday.

Laura, no I haven't done the test but we'll see what happens at my mw appointment on Friday.

Happy V-Day Firstbean, Carley and Bekklez! Yay to cake and dancing! Hope you feel better soon Carley. I've got a sore throat at the moment and have been sneezing so I may be getting poorly soon.. hey ho.

Welcome familymatters!

Hope your mw appointment went well lilia.

x


----------



## LittleAurora

my boobs are driving me nuts...they are so tingle and itchy!!! 

Leaky boobs make baby coming even more real!! lol


----------



## babythinkpink

Right, I am back for instalment number 2!!

Welcome newbies:thumbup:

Congrats all viable today:happydance:

Jellycat, I think should i dare to ask dh football names a boy or girl would be called Stevie G so best subject avoided!!

Louise, I get sudden panics about birth, but they are pretty fleeting, and I soon forget it! I just start thinking about the size i get and how baby has to get out some how!! It is not a worry i have for long and it just makes me determined to have a calm birth.:hugs:

Carley, hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

Anyway, time to see how many hundreds of posts i have missed not being on facebook today! 
I am less itchy today, but been cooler, so thinking it is just the heat, I have made a huge effort not to scratch too, and must moisturise better!
May even have a nice bath later, and then cover myself in moisturiser b4 bed!

Back tomorrow, off to check out Amy's journal and the fb!

Bye til then,

Oh and baby has turned over again, so bowel and bladder having regular kicks, and like everyone else i have noticed them getting bigger and more noticible, and they are not comfortable inside like that, like being kicked up the bum from the inside:shock:

:hugs:xxxx


----------



## Blob

Bekklez and Carley :wohoo: Viable!!

Boo on being ill Carley :( 

I'm not moving over until the weekend i dont think...third tri is long enough :dohh:
Louise i never felt scared about labour and not again this time :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

Happy V Day Carley and Bekkles and everyone else who is viable today!!

I've been a bit poorly with d&v this last 2 days but feeling so much better now, so I'm happy! Was thinking it was the heat at first, but it's been cooler here today so don't think it was and now Matt is feeling a bit poorly too so think it was a bug.

We're going camping this weekend! Should be interesting lol We're going in our friends van which is quite comfy so not like going in a tent and we had a fab time when we went in November last year (yes, we were mad going at the end of November but it was so much fun!) I'm hoping the weather will be nice too so we can go to the beach :happydance:

Hope you feel better soon Carley, a cold sucks when pregnant and hope your sunburn is better now becs... ouuch blisters!!!

We're going for our 4d scan a week on Saturday! Can't wait, so excited. 

Can't believe it's almost time for the 3rd tri already! I'm officially 3rd tri on Saturday, but I'll hang around on here until everyone else is ready to head on over :flower:

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: updated journal girls, love to you all xxx


----------



## becs0375

Evening!!!

Been for a nice walk with the puppy!! Just had a nice shower and creamed my blisters up, they are so much better than they were before!!!! So fingers crossed for a better nights sleep!!!

Watching Gok Wan is making me wanna go and have a good old shop!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

OMG its ages since i last posted on here. Last time i posted i think i was barely 14 weeks! When does third trimester officially start? im a bit clueless. Im heading towards 24 weeks now and still dont really feel pregnant lol. People keep saying you cant do that , dont lift that, are you sure you should do that. Pahhh! im not an invalid. Apart from yesterday when i started getting cramps and realised Squid (pet name for baby lol) was sitting on one half of my belly, half hard raised belly, half empty belly lol. Then after a bit of belly rubbing and begging to move, he moved round and pain stopped. Thought it was quite amusing tho he he!


----------



## Louise3512uk

HI Amy, hope you're ok, I read your journal, sorry to hear you've had a bad day :(


----------



## apaton

just popping in to say welcome to the new ladies and congrats to all those who are viable :hugs: xx


----------



## Asher

Evening all! 

Happy V Day Carley!! Woo hoo! Exciting around here today!

Becs am glad your blisters are slowly improving, ouch!!

Emzdreamgirl good to see you bump buddy!! I was wondering how you are! Did you stay team yellow? Good to see you are okay. x

Emzy D&V is crap, like you need that at the moment!! Feel better soon lady, hugs. x

Babythinkpink how funny with the being kicked up the bum from the inside! What a lovely thought ha ha!!!!

Thanks Ann, I think you're right, the quality time with Archie and Jack is exactly what is needed, and I have chance now to do lots of groundwork with Jack especially to prepare him for being the middle child, as I don't know quite how real he thinks this baby is!

Jellycat, I meant to say earlier, thanks so much for your comment on my piccy! The boys do look cute in it, bless them! I wish they were always so cute!! 

Blob how come I have only just noticed that your siggy says hoping for a homebirth?! Me too! 

I did a nice thing today, bought myself a sling for the baby, which I should have bought when Jack was a baby as he needed a lot of carrying around and a lot of breastfeeding, so I could have done with handsfree. I am so pleased. As we speak, a lady is making it for me!! Woo hoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## Elphaba

Congrats on V Day to all you ladies who have reached it today!!!


----------



## Blob

Becs i was the same :rofl: then i remember i'm pregnant and fat :dohh:

Really Asher :wohoo: I'm SO exited about it!!! Going to be so much nicer than a stinky hospital one :rofl:


----------



## Laura617

I had my 3 hour Glucose Tolerance Test today and thought I would share my experience for any of you ladies who might have to do the same thing.
I had to have a high carb diet for 3 days before the test then fast for at least 8 hours prior to test. I haven't had much of an appetite lately so the most difficult part was consuming enough carbs.

So I arrived at the lab shortly before 12:30pm. They do a blood draw immediately to get your fasting blood sugar. They said if this number comes back to high then they will not give you the glucose drink because it can make you pretty sick.
I had to wait half an hour for my baseline to come back and they said it was within a normal range so I had to drink 10oz of the glucose rich drink (100grams of glucose).
This wasn't too bad, doesn't taste great but its drinkable.

It took about 5 minutes after I had finished the drink to start feeling terrible. I felt really nauseous, light headed and it felt like my heart was racing.
I was had to be taken into the back of the lab to be monitored, heart rate checked (went up to 118!) and blood pressure checked. 
By the time all this was checked it was time for my next blood draw (every hour for three hours) so they took that and went to run it quickly as they wanted to call my doctor to see if they should continue since I wasn't tolerating it very well. 
I wanted to continue (didn't want to have to do this again!) and they were kind of fighting me on it, hubby stepped in and said they aren't going to make me go through this again because its much better to finish it now in a place where I can be monitored then sent home feeling so bad just to have to do it again. They called doctor again and he agreed as long as I managed not to vomit, that took a lot of work lol.

Managed to get through though and as soon as they were done I ran to the bathroom but at least I made it through before I got sick. 

The 1 hour blood draw is the only one I know the result to, as they ran this one quickly to tell the doctor. I guess after an hour your results should be below 180 and after 2 hours it should be below 155 and mine after an hour were 160. So I was well below for the 1 hour and not even for off of the two hour at that point so I am feeling pretty good about the result at least though I wont know for sure until at least tomorrow when all the results are in.

Sorry for the long post, hope it made sense just figured since others might be having this done you might want to know what to expect.

Hope everyone is well, Happy V day to all the ladies who are there now. I have one week left until I get to that magic 24!


----------



## Sarahkka

Laura, that sounds so awful. It made me feel vaguely nauseous just reading it. :(
I really really hope that my initial screening test comes back normal and that I don't need to do go through the GTT. Best of luck for your results. They sound pretty good so far?

I had the nicest group of grade eights today. Smart and funny and really interested in everything. They had a great teacher bringing them to the program, too, which is always nice. It can be such a crapshoot with junior high kids - everything from complete non-participatory zombies to lippy little jerks - so it is just the best to get such great kids for a full-day program. :thumbup:

Lots of viables today! Yay! Congrats to all!

I had a great day of teaching, but I am really spent. It's a long day. I had a long list of stuff to do, but I think playing on the computer and eating some microwave popcorn is the new plan for tonight. Nesting can wait!


----------



## BeanOnTheWay

V day!! :) Congrats to everyone else too.


----------



## MrsJ08

I had to pop in today to say ignore my stupid ticker that hasn't updated ....................

I'm VIABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Congratulations to anyone else reaching V day today xx :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

Oooh Laura that sounds awful :hugs: 

Beanontheway and Mrsj08 :wohoo: congrats :)


----------



## apaton

congrats to the viables :happydance: xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Happy V-day to people!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy viability to those celebrating today. xx

Just back from the midwife and little man is laying across my tummy today! He is fine and heard his little heartbeat! :thumbup:

Also, the midwife says that I can have a homebirth!!! :happydance: If everything is fine up until 37 weeks I can have him here, and I am so excited about that! She will come and visit me at home at 32 weeks and discuss the plans...Yay! It seems so much more real when you start discussing labour plans...like time is going so fast. 6 days until 3rd trimester.

Picked up my HIP grant form so hopefully have some savings for bubba soon too. 

xxxx


----------



## becs0375

I have to say I am so glad that the weather has cooled down!!!

I went to bed at 9 last night and slept till 9.15 this morning!!!! After 3 nights of not sleeping I was so tired and getting a moody cow!! My sunburn is loads better and its comfortable, I am at last wearing my normal bra's and can get dressed unaided!!

Congrats to all the viables today xxxx

Hope was kicking like mad last night, my tummy was making some weird shapes!! She loved it when Ian was reading to her, was so sweet x


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Just popping by to say good morning :thumbup:

Still being beaten up from the inside, this baby seems pretty strong already, i hope s/he moves to a better position for me soon! 

I have had another appointment from the hospital, but i don't really understand why, I am with the midwife for my care, but because i was refered to the foetal medicine unit for the scan and i think the hospital want to go over that, but they refered me in the first place because their equipment is not so good, and so i see little point in going back to discuss what has already been discussed with the consultant at the unit? I have already been told what the scan saw, and what it could mean but they didn't think it did!!:dohh:
So I may try and cancel, I was told i didnt have to do anything i didnt want to do, and this is one of those things! I am getting fussier in old age i think, I really am going to try and blag a home birth, by accident, I laboured fine with the last one(s), and i figure if i go on long enough b4 i call the hospital they may just say stay put and get the midwife to me!! 
I am also a bit funny because they want to throughly check baby at birth because of the scan, but I cant see how a check at birth will tell us anything we need to know immediatley, I want time with my baby not for them to be whisked off to check something that won't effect them straight away, especially when the consultant was so sure baby is perfectly healthy, and i can vouch for the fact there is nothing wrong with babys kick, thats for sure!!
I am also prone apparantly to bleed more after no5, but i could always go to hospital later, I am not sure, I think i will do as much as i can at home anyway, and hope they dont see that bit on my notes to check baby out at birth! (can i get in trouble for taking that page out of my notes!!)

Time to go, excuse mistakes, mil trying to hold a conversation with me and is not noticing my trying to ignore her:haha:

Back later for a catch up, hope everyone has a nice day xx:hugs:


----------



## opticalillus5

Wooo hoooo!!! Just caught up and was met with loads of Viables from today and yest!!! :yipee: HUGE congrats!!!! 

Limpets, I've bought the totsbots ones (I think! lol). There were so may different stands for them, that I just got all confused in the end with everyone saying that their nappies were best. In the pack I ordered you get about 10 all-in-one nappies, and a few ones that need wraps (for night-time). I think.... I'm just waiting for the set to be delivered and then i'll find out lol. It said birth to potty, but starting at 10lbs? I don't want to give birth to a 10lbs baby! lol.. so I might get some smaller ones, or use disposables for the first few weeks. All depends on the size of bubs when s/he's born i guess... I'll be more likely to get the smaller ones if bubs is about 6lb than if they're 8lb with the cost. 
I was confused about the cloth nappy thing, but when i've had a chance to look through my set properly i'll post on the natural parenting thread i think and get some advice before bubs is born. 

Glad your sunburn's getting better becs! 

My house is a complete tip. The nesting bug has GONE. thankfully, so has the one for cake too, and i'm starting to not put weight on so quickly. I'm glad about this, as i've put on 20lbs already, and was starting to wonder when it'd ever stop! 

Just about to post some ebay stuff. It's great getting money for stuff that you don't use anymore. 

Oooo 3rd tri? I'll move over when you ladies do, even though I think i'll go over. 

As for being scared of the birth, I posted a thread a few days ago saying that i'm TERRIFIED. It was actually a thread asking whether you're more likely to tear second time if you have first time (as I did with DD). But i've been having nightmares and everything. I think it's cos the first time, i was like 'ah well, i'll just have lots of drugs'. And I did, but they made me so ill that this time, I don't want any at all (well, maybe gas and air and tens). But because of this, i'm now really worried about the pain of tearing without drugs (didn't feel it much last time with the epidural). Does that make sense? I'm gonna go to childbirth prep classes and hopefully that'll calm me down a bit. 

At the moment i'm just trying not to think about it :)


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats to all the viables today :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy V-Day ladies!!

Becs, glad the sunburn is getting better.

Babythinkpink, maybe you should go to the appointment to discuss what will happen after the birth? You can put your question to them and see how they respond. If they still think it's necessary to check the baby then what can you do but at least they should explain why.

:hi: everyone else! xx


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies!

Havent been on in ages and there is so much to catch up on.

Hope you are all doing well and not long until 3rd tri. Everything is going well with us.

Just really came on to find out the update on Amy and to say I am upset and shocked is an understatement! I am praying for her and her wee girl...:cry:
I dont know if its been posted here but you will find an update by wobbles in her journal.

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## MamaBird

Happy V-Day to all you ladies!!!!! YAY!!

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hey Emma long time no hear! Good to have you back.

All I can say is that I'm in tears at work about Amy. I truly hope that the next news is good and that the Drs are only being pesimistic to prepare her just in case. x


----------



## MrsJ08

Oh no, I've just read the update on Amy's journal. I feel so terribly sad for her :cry: I just hope the Dr's are wrong and this one is a little fighter. Sending her lots of :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Just read Amy's news, so devastated for her. I really hope that she makes it a bit longer and that the little one is stronger than they think. Can't think of anything else now! It's terrible, just waiting for updates. I hope there is some positive news soon. x


----------



## elmaxie

I know its just so sad but I am hoping and thinking positive thoughts for them all!

To think I think I am having a bad day...doesnt even really compair really.

Poor Amy and family...but I recon her wee girl is a fighter.

Emma.xx


----------



## SisterRose

Poor Amy :cry: really hoping things work out ok.


----------



## Blob

Positive thoughts for Amy :) I think she's a fighter also... 

Finally have booked my 26 week apointment :rofl: so i shall be going on Friday :)
I cant remember the rest of what i was going to say :wacko:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Poor poor Amy... like you guys I sincerely hope the doctors are just preparing her for the worst and everything will turn out fine, she doesn't deserve to go through it all again :(

I hope everyone else is ok and had a good day? Congrats to all the viables xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh poor Amy, hope things are all ok for her and baby :cry: 

Really puts things into perspective, how fragile and precious our babies are, like everyone says hopefully the worst case is put to her.

Hope everyone is ok, sending :hugs: to all xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Poor, poor Amy. It's just not fair :cry: . Come on little one, you can do it! :flower::flower::flower: I have everything crossed for her xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

I can't even begin to imagine what Amy's going through right now... Fx the docs are wrong about the stats. :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

I feel so sorry for Amy, I am hoping, praying and wishing her all the luck and love in the world xxxxx


----------



## drea2904

Hope all are doing ok, welcome to newbies and congrats to all viables:) not been feeling great past few days (nothing in comparison to Amy:() so ive just been popping in to check on Amy's progress and Im just praying & hoping that her and princess are ok.xxxxx


----------



## Blob

Anyone elses baby going mad tonight :wacko: mine is totally going insane.

I really hope Amy and her LO are fighting well...Amy is SUCH an amazing brave woman and her little girl is going to be the same :(

We need to cheer up this thread else we are all going to go to bed feeling really sad and then we have sad babies too :(


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! I am so sorry I have been out of pocket but I have been having major glitches with my account on here. Seems to be working good now so fingers crossed.
Congrats to all you girls who are viable! Yea!
Could someone please tell me how to get to Amy's journal? I can't find out to view it and I really want to catch up and see what is going on. Thank you.


----------



## MamaBird

Hi NurseKel!!

Nice to see you back here!

Here is the link to the journal....it's so sad what is happening. We're all trying to keep everything crossed and sending good vibes!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...x-amy-x-journey-princess-3-bump-pic-pg92.html

xo


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all, 

Just popping in to say hi, and see how everyone is!

Thinking of Amy, and her baby, hoping things are good today, each day at a time:flower:

It is terribly sad, and always makes you think when you know someone who has a similar experience to Amy but just think how many of us are on here to how many problems do arise and it is so few, she has just been one of those unluclky few to experience problems, and hopefully there will be a happy outcome for her.
It is good to try and stay positive for her, and for ourselves, she is such a positive brave person it should rub off on us a bit:hugs:

Well dh has done school run today, which is nice for me, i can stay in my pj's that bit longer!
Baby having a good wriggle this morning and at last it is in my sides not in my bladder and bowel! :happydance:
I am very tired still, i am trying to get early nights but being disturbed by my 2 yr old crying out for her juice cup, which is usually next to her or dropped out of bed! I resorted to putting 2 full juice cups in her bed at about 2am, and it worked!
Think i will do the same in future, she is a thirsty girl, and does drink lots, she had a milk intollerance as a baby so drinks lots of juices, her bed needs changing lots because very few cups are leak proof!
I really hope this baby does not share her milk problems, it was a shame not to be able to breast feed as long as i wanted to, and she was sick at most feeds too and when its breast milk its pretty frustrating! 

Anyway hoping everyone is good this morning, I am off to check facebook b4 i strip our bed down, I am hoping as the weather is nice i can wash, dry and iron it today, I don't usually iron bedding but it is a matching set with cusions and stuff so i want it looking nice!

Have a lovely day everyone!

:hugs: xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've said it on the other thread but I'll say it here too... happy 26 weeks Brigitte!! Here's to one more week of the 2nd trimester! x


----------



## Blob

Tabs has to sleep with her juice too :wacko: I hear her in the night waking up going 'juice, wheres juice' :rofl:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Morning all! Not in work today, think I might have a big of a bug, also got a banging headache and it doesn't bode well when you have to teach 9-13 year olds music all day! THe sound of glockenspiels gets to you after a while!

Hope everyone is well, of course best wishes to Amy, seen her update on facebook , she seems to be thinking positive and she's still with baby so it must be a good sign :hugs:

Happy 26 weeks mamabird and F&C! IT will be me too on Sunday... I can't believe how fast the time has gone since we hit 20 weeks... the few weeks leading up to that were soooo slow but since then it's flown by! Double figures for you two aswell... wooo!!

It's DHs birthday today, he's away on course but fingers crosed should be back this evening along with my two stepsons who we have for the half term holiday. I haven't done anything for his birthday at all yet, he doesn't want anything as we're having the 4D scan on saturday, but I think I'll get him a posh bottle of single malt whisky as it's his favourite and he deserves a treat! He's very down at the moment, he is thinking a lot about when he gets deployed in September and he has been very upset at the thought of leaving me and the baby :( I feel so awful for him, I know I wouldn't be able to do it.

Here's to a happy Thursday all! x


----------



## SisterRose

Blob said:


> Anyone elses baby going mad tonight :wacko: mine is totally going insane.

Yup! mine was too ;O

And happy 26 weeks 26 weekers :haha:


----------



## apaton

hey ladies hope u are all well, congrats to the viables and 26 weekers :happydance:
and congrats to amy and family on there baby girl xxxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congratulations to Amy and family, I'm blubbing away here, I hope and pray everything works out xx


----------



## Dolly.

Hi September ladies :)
Just a quick hello to say I had my 24 week midwife appointment today and all is well, she said she is really pleased and baby feels like a good size.
I've been enjoying my aquanatal lessons and would really recommend them :)
Hope everyone is well
Amy is in my thoughts xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats to Amy on her baby girl, hope all goes well! good to hear she's a fighter.
X


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats to Amy and her lil girl


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: wanttobeamummy!

Congratulations to Amy as our first September Star has been born. Apparently she's a real fighter so I hope beyond all hope that she stays with us. xxx


----------



## becs0375

Congratulations so Amy, wishing her little fighter all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Wow our first little star! Sounds like she is a little fighter, to have got this far and now be responding well sounds very hopeful indeed :flower:

want2beamummy, glad everything is going well for you, and you had a good appointment, glad baby is a good size, not too big though quite yet, don't want to be delivering a 10lb+ baby:haha:

Louise, I feel rubbish today too, putting it down to baby being in a growth time, this is a pretty fast growing time as i remember, they put on something like 50% of birth weight between 24 and 28 weeks, i dont know the exacts but i know its lots anyway! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:
Sad to read about your dh, must be horrible to think of leaving you both, poor love :hugs:

must dash, dh wants me to look at the hole the rat made in the tent, he wants to sell the tent to someone for Glastonbury who isnt bothered it has had a hole made in it by a rat! I am sure it will be bought, they mainly leave tents there so a cheap 5 bed will get snapped up! (Glastonbury is actually held in Pilton, closer to us than Glastonbury so never been sure why its Glastonbury festival, just know its on our doorstep and is a bloody noise for the weekend, and i have to drive to school a different way as the extra stuff going on site bungs the local roads up!!:haha:)

Waves for now, back later :hugs:
xx


----------



## Dolly.

My name is Hannah by the way ladies, don't think I've introduced myself with name before lol :dohh:

:wave: Hi fishandchips

I know babythinkpink...I'm a little worried of having a big baby, hubbys side seem to have a history of big baby's. Hubby and his brother we both over 9lbs and their male cousin was about 12 lb :huh::shock: so I'm hoping our little boy will take after his mummy's side, however I'll be happy whatever weight he is as long as he is healthy :)


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations to Amy, I've just caught up on her journal. Sending her and her little fighter lots of positive vibes. Amazing to think our first star has been born. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to the bank holiday weekend?
x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning all,
Hugs to Amy and her family. xx

Well. I took out my belly bar for my operation about 7 months ago, and this moning it is infected...yuck, yuck, yuck!!! Perhaps its where my belly is getting bigger and stretching the scar??? I must get out the savlon. I hope it doesn't get any worse.

I am off shopping and taking OH out for lunch. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Hannah!

So babythinkpink, does that mean that when I go to Glastonbury in a few years with our LO, we can stay at yours!!! lol xxx


----------



## becs0375

I wish the weather would make up its mind what it wants to do here!!!!

I am off out for a stroll withmy neighbour in a bit!!!

I wonder what Amy has called her little Princess and how much she weighed!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

Just nipped on on my lunch break from work to see how Amy was getting on and I can't believe our first little star has been born!! Massive congrats to her and her family and I am willing her little girly to keep fighting. I just knew she'd be a little fighter :flower:

And Happy 26 weeks to F&C and MamaBird!! 

I'm quite scared/excited that I'm in 3rd tri in 2 days eeek! 

Hope you feel better soon Louise, think there are lots of bugs doing the rounds at the mo.

Anyway, must get back, be back later :kiss:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emma, you've gone up a box!! Whoo hoo!!! x


----------



## drea2904

Wow lots of peeps nealy on third trimester!! Cant believe it:) Congrats to Amy with our first star, fight wee one fight.x

Im having a lazy one today while ds at nursery and hubby at work!! Checking on facebook and watching home and health.......just perfect!!

Anyoen else who wants to add me on Facebook, Andrea Fulton-Prentice.xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ohhh so I have!! Eek only 2 boxes to go!!

Right really must get back now lol

xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey Ladies,

Huge congrats to Amy! Fx she keeps fighting :hugs:

Well, I've officially lost ALL my energy and can't be arsed to do anything apart from sleep. I've taken the dog walking in the hope that the fresh air would wake me up a little, but it hasn't. I'm sleeping LOADS but I'm so tired and lazy! 

I hope you all have something more eventful planned for the bank hol than me... My OH will be working all weekend, DD will be at her dads. I'm going out tomorrow night though for a meal and to see sex and the city 2 with my girl friends which should be fab :)

I'm gonna have a cup of tea. I know it has caffeine, but I haven't had anything like it today and I can't keep my eyes open!


----------



## Fish&Chips

A cup of tea never hurt anyone Optical so you treat yourself! I just had a chocolate brownie.. mmmm..


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm going to have some mint choc chip ice cream that I found in the freezer! It had a little note attached saying 'I hope Lilia enjoys the ice cream, love Daddy'....

I lurve him :cloud9:


----------



## StarLightxx

Hi all just wanted to come here to be able to shout

I'M VIABLE TODAY :happydance:

Im so excited to have reach this mark!

Although last night i had a bit of an accident! I got my foot caught in the wire for the computer, fell into the sofa which had the recliner bit out so it scraped against my tummy and hit my knee really hard on the floor. I was really worried last night as baby had stopped moving after it happened - luckily by about half 10 this morning he was moving about again!

Didnt help that my boyfriend shouted at me for falling over. I didnt do it on purpose!!


----------



## SisterRose

Louise3512uk said:


> I'm going to have some mint choc chip ice cream that I found in the freezer! It had a little note attached saying 'I hope Lilia enjoys the ice cream, love Daddy'....

Awww. That's so cute! 

StarLightxx - Happy V-day! and :dohh: I've tripped over the laptop wire a total of two times this week, but have just stumbled and managed to regain myself before I fell. Stupid laptops!
Glad to hear you and baby are alright though! 

x


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Happy V-Day to all the viable bumps!!!:happydance:

And Happy 26 weeks to you too Ann!! I can't believe we;ve reached double digits! 99 days to go!! :happydance:

I wanted to write a whole bunch of stuff and of course now I can't rememeber! Darn baby brain!!

Emzy! YAY for 3rd tri in 2 days! I can't wait for 3 Tri!! Home stretch! lol!

A BIG congrats to Amy and family!! Keeping everything crossed that LO keeps fighting!

SO tonight DH and I are having a little evening out! We are both off tomorrow so we decided to go to the movies! I am dragging him to see Sex and the City 2!! lol! should be fun!

Anywho, hope all you ladies are having a great day!

Here is my 26 week bump...last picture posted on this thread!!
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/26Weeks.jpg

xo


----------



## apaton

emma i love watching your ticker :thumbup:
louise that is too cute :cloud9:
mamabird fab bump :thumbup:

:happydance::yipee: xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Looking good MamaBird :thumbup:

I really want to see Sex and the city 2! I think my boyfriend would rather claw out his eyes than watch it though. There's no way in hell I'd get him to tag along for that. :haha:
Hope you two have a good time, you'll have to tell me wether it's good or not :D


(mental note for me to stop using exclamation marks in everything I write. Really starting to bug me now :haha:)


----------



## babythinkpink

Great bump mamabird:thumbup:

Louise, how sweet:hugs:

Fish and chips, your most welcome, but if we open the windows you can hear it and watch it on tv, save you a fortune in tickets!!:haha:
Its a sore subject when your a local, its only immediate houses they goive out tickets to, but if effects a good few miles about, and we are about 2 miles down the road, dread to think how loud it must be there!

Baby is having a right wriggle, not sure what set it off but its going nuts!

The children made their own pizza tonight, and the girls decorated some cakes, tea was easy tonight! 

I use way ytoo many exclamation marks to, but i am not annoying myself with it yet, must try smiley faces instead:thumbup:

Back later, lovely afternoon, have to iron the bedding now, then i really look forward to :sleep:


----------



## SisterRose

:rofl: I use way too many smiley faces too! :blush: they're good though :thumbup:

I was laying on the sofa earlier watching TV with the controls on my bump and she started kicking and wiggling right under them trying to get them off. She gave one really big thump bit didnt quite manage to knock them off, poor thing :(
I thought to get my camera quick while she was going so I could show my OH but as soon as I had the camera she stopped moving and hasn't done anything since. 
I keep telling him that she's moving a lot, kicking and wiggling but whenever he wants to feel or see she stops. I can see when she's older she's going to run riot around the house while he's at work and he'll come home to me having a nervous breakdown and she'll be sitting down, good as gold looking like an angel and he won't believe me :haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

I have been trying for ages to get baby moving on camera! And finally managed it!! I posted it on my Facebook!

Congrats to Amy! Keep fighting little star!!!


----------



## becs0375

I have just had the lushest stir fry!!! It was so yummy!!! I think this could be a healthy craving to have! Followed it with rice pud and cake haha!! Good job I went for a long walk earlier and still have the dog to walk later.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Louise your dh sounds amazing.. what a lovely thing to do!

Happy V-Day Starlight! Naught oh for telling you off.. he should be making sure you're ok and looking after you. Tut tut.

Brigitte, I am so jealous. I really fancy a night out but my dh has gone round to a mates to play computer games! At least I have my mw appointment to look forward to tomorrow.

Babythinkpink, I bet that is really annoying. And not just the noise but the traffic must be terrible. At least the weather is normally terrible so you don't need to be outside! lol. I've only been once but had a terrible time as we couldn't find my friends who had the tent so ended up sleeping in the open with an old itchy rug we bought from an army store!! We kept getting woken up to be told that someone had stolen our tent.. grrr.. I was meant to go a couple of years back but I split up with my ex and he decided he was going to go so I thought better safe than sorry and stayed away. I actually ended up with my current dh before hand though and we went to the Maldives instead!!! Much better!

I want to catch little fishy on camera but he's apparently camera shy. Hey ho! x


----------



## becs0375

It might sound daft to some of you but last year when I was going to slimmig world and gym and losing weight I felt amazing!! When Ian got back from Afghan in November and I had lost 4 and half stone in 7 months I felt amazing!! Don't get me wrong I love being pregnant and after 6 years of trying I am over the moon but all I keep thinking is that I have let myself go!! I have put on about 10lbs, so not too bad but I just feel fat and frumpy! Everyone keeps telling me that I look blooming and fabulous and that I have a neat bump but it doesn't stop me feeling like I do!!! 
I dunno ladies I just keep thinking that I can't wait to get back to the gym and some serious exercise!! Totally missing it!! I am still active and do alot of walking but I forge I can't do as much as I get knackered then I get angry with myself!!!


----------



## Carley22

becs out of all of the people on here you are the most active!!!! dont feel bad chick you're doing a hell of a lot more than i am!! i say fair play to you.... keeping up with your life just in writing is exhausting for me LOL as far as im concerned your doing my exercise and housework for me too!!


----------



## NurseKel

Mamabird, excellent bump! It is too adorable for words.
Becs, I know what you mean. I am very particular about staying under a certain weight and am very watchful over my pregnancy weight gain. I have gained between 6-8lbs (depends on the day...lol) so far which doesn't sound like a lot but I feel huge. I also get frustrated b/c it seems even the simpliest things make me out of breath. Too make matters worse, I am in the Texas heat and just seem to have no tolerance for it when I'm preggo.


----------



## becs0375

Thank you for your kind words!! I think its because I worked so hard to lose my weight that I am so worried about putting loads on!!


----------



## NurseKel

Becs, trust me I can totally sympathize. I weighed 250lbs when I was in my early 20's and lost down to 130lbs. I have maintained that through the years even with my DD pregnancy. So I know exactly how you feel. It is really tough to not focus on when you have been heavier and don't want to ever go back to that weight. I think this pregnancy has been harder too b/c I am older and with my DD I didn't even show until I was about 7-8 months. This little boy has me popping out like a button on a turkey already! ROFL!


----------



## becs0375

Haha Kel!!!! I still would like to lose another 2 stone so I guess thats something to look forward to after LO arrives!! Got my plans in order, lots of walking with my dog and swimming!!! I don't wanna be the heffer I was last year!!


----------



## Asher

Evening all, phew what a day!! 

I have been super emotional today. Everything with Amy and our first September Star has been buzzing around my head all day, plus I think I'm just having one of those weird hormonal surge type days. Everything has made me cry, but for no good reason at all. My 5 year old's 16 year old attitude has really upset me, even my mum set me off by saying my buggy had made a mark on her front step. Grrrrr!!

First thing this morning, something lovely did happen. I was just making cottage pie for tea, the dogs went mad outside, and when I went out, there was a flower delivery van FOR ME! A lovely patient from work had noticed on my Facebook what's been going on with the SPD, contacted work and bought some flowers for me! So sweet. Made my morning a heck of a lot better!

Anyway, happy 26 weeks to all the 26 weeks ladies, so close to that 27 weeks now! :happydance: Also to the newly viable ladies, good to be reaching this milestone.

Mamabird, your bump is fab fab fab! You look lovely!

Louise, how gorgeous is your hubby to leave that note on the ice cream? What a dream! I am jealous!

Little A I love your FB film with little Lego kicking away! So cute!

Becs did so well with your weight loss! You are officially allowed some treats though whilst your PG, it's the law! And you will be back to normal in no time at all after the birth. I am a big believer in exercise, and if you have a routine to start with, once you're in it, it's the norm, baby or no baby! I have always walked with the 2 dogs, and either swam, ran or been at the gym. Even with the SPD this time, I think I am at my fittest in terms of pregnancies. The gravity free thing of swimming is helping with keeping me not too chubby and helping with the SPD, and I still manage my walks, they are just shorter and more frequent rather than one big one every day. I always remember when Jack was a baby, about 8 or 9 weeks, I took up running again, and would literally leave DH walking him around the house for 30 mins of an evening to get a break from him and just get some air and have a run! It was lovely!! :thumbup:

I am constantly checking Amy's journal for any updates. Would be nice to hear some more good news before bed.


----------



## NurseKel

You will do great! So many people have told me not to worry about how much I gain. They say just eat what you want and enjoy the pregnancy but I just keep thinking how much work that would be after the baby is born and honestly, I am pretty lazy when it comes to exercise. I would rather just keep it as managed as possible and not have to work that hard. LOL Congrats on the weight loss by the way! I know what a battle that is and you have done fabulous.


----------



## becs0375

You lot are fabulous!!! Thank you so so much xxxxx

I want to hear more news on Amy's little star too!!!


----------



## Carley22

unfortunately for me its completely the other way around i was a size 8 18 month ago and went up to a 16 pre-pregnancy and i hate my body, the only thing thats getting me through is the fact that i am pregnant. i hate the fact ive such a mountain to climb after this...


----------



## becs0375

My dress size hasn't changed at all during pregnancy, still a 16/18!! My mat jeans are a 16 and still too big lol!!


----------



## NurseKel

Chin up Carley and a big hug. Guess what though....not only will you look smoking hot after the pregnancy weight loss but you will have a gorgeous baby to show off too!


----------



## becs0375

Thats a good way of looking at it Kel!! We will all be sexy Mammas with our cute babies!!


----------



## NurseKel

Well of course we will girl. Everyone will stop and stare and say, "Oh wow. You just had a baby? You look fabulous." All positive thoughts....LOL


----------



## becs0375

I am sure I have just read that Amy has called her little girlie Darcie???


----------



## NurseKel

I have been following her journal since I heard yesterday. Hopefully I haven't missed the latest update. That is a beautiful name and... wow! She sounds like one tough little girl.


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpetsmum why were you having your 28 week one

 sorry! I've edited it now - should have said 25 week :dohh:

congratulations on being viable everyone.

Amy - congratulations hunny, hang on in there with your little princess & my thoughts & prayers are all for you sweetheart :hugs:



> Limpets, I've bought the totsbots ones (I think! lol). There were so may different stands for them, that I just got all confused in the end with everyone saying that their nappies were best. In the pack I ordered you get about 10 all-in-one nappies, and a few ones that need wraps (for night-time). I think.... I'm just waiting for the set to be delivered and then i'll find out lol. It said birth to potty, but starting at 10lbs? I don't want to give birth to a 10lbs baby! lol.. so I might get some smaller ones, or use disposables for the first few weeks. All depends on the size of bubs when s/he's born i guess... I'll be more likely to get the smaller ones if bubs is about 6lb than if they're 8lb with the cost.
> I was confused about the cloth nappy thing, but when i've had a chance to look through my set properly i'll post on the natural parenting thread i think and get some advice before bubs is born.

 I was really confused when i went to the NEC last year too. Don't worry - it all made sense to me when i actually got some in front of me & had chance to play with them. I do have some disposables to get me through the 1st few weeks until i get used to the cloth ones, plus the hospitals are not keen on you using washables as storing them is an infection risk (or so they reckon - rubbish! plus i don't want them getting stolen!) At least we'll have each other to consult hun :hugs:



> I've been enjoying my aquanatal lessons and would really recommend them

 Ditto here - i think they are a great way of exersizing - we always have a giggle :thumbup:



> I took out my belly bar for my operation about 7 months ago, and this moning it is infected...yuck, yuck, yuck!!!

 It will sting like hell but get yourself some surgical spirit from the chemist & wash it with that. It will help fight the infection & dry out the goo (sorry if tmi folks), i syringed mine through daily when i had it done & i've never had a problem with it since (unlike other piercings where i never bothered)

Right there's me caught up with the posts - god help me when we have 2 threads running as we change over again :wacko:.
I think Tufty re-decorated tuesday evening, i was shattered & had a horrible tooth ache so i took myself to bed with a cuppa & some paracetamol. I managed to drift off to sleep for an hour or so & when i woke my belly looked like a scene from Alien! I could see kicks & limbs on my right hand side - even the cat was amazed lol. The down side was he decided to go very quiet for the following 2 days so he'd either shattered himself out or turned around so i couldn't feel his kicks. Each time i was about to call the midwife i felt a tiny kick........then nothing again for aaaages gggrrrrrrr. He finally seems to have roused again now though - little monkey!

Went to Oxford last night, had dinner at Jamie Olivers resteraunt then went to see Dara O Briain - it was an excellent night! Amazing food & Dara is just a genious, he even did a piece about pregnancy & antenatal classes - i had tears streaming down my face!!!
Need to speak to my manager tomorrow, ask if i can do lighter duties that won't involve me being on my feet so much in the adfternoons. My feet & ankles are swelling & the soles of my feet physically hurt! I spent a good proportion of the afternoon poking patterns into my swollen ankles & seeing how long it took for them to puff back out again :wacko:

Had my hair cut tonight, stoopid hair salon charged me the wrong price so when i called they offered me 3 free hair cuts to make up for it :happydance: excellent! Plus my hair looks ace! Life is good!


----------



## Carley22

nursekel what a lovely way of looking at it - yey happy now !!! xxx

limpets was dara good ive always liked him he never repeats himself very original...


----------



## Blob

Starlight :wohoo: congratulations
Louise that is SO cute :cloud9:
Mamabump gorgeous bump :)
Becs i feel like that too :nope: and i really shouldnt i'm not even as heavy as i was with Tabs i still wear size 10 and can fit my size 12 non maternity :dohh: but i hate feeling like im fat :wacko: I'm not 'skinny' im just normal and just how iam naturally and i hate being anything that i'm not normally IYKWIM :hugs: 

Also i lost all my weight in 3 weeks :thumbup: on a cake diet :rofl:

*for all those using cloth/thinking about it...go onto the natural parenting section there are some amazing mummies who will give you TONS of advice and LOADS of cute photos :thumbup: *


----------



## limpetsmum

Carley he was ace! Never seen a comedian live before but i'm glad he was my first! Poor tufty - my tummy ached so much from laughing last night! I'd definately recommend him


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh & i thought i'd told you to go to bed young lady!!!!! Don't make me come down there & slap you missus! :haha: You know you'll only enjoy it :blush: hahaha


----------



## limpetsmum

AMY UPDATE. Pictures of Darcie Helena Sivewright are up on facebook :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

She is so gorgeous huh :cloud9: what a clever girl...


----------



## Louise3512uk

What a beautiful little lady, and what a lovely name! I'm so glad things are ok at the moment and I pray they stay that way!

I have to go to bed, I will catch up with what I missed tomorrow! Love to all! xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Love to you too Louise :hugs: stay safe everyone :hugs: night night xxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Just a quick hello!
My family is home!!! :happydance:
Oh, I missed them both so much! I swear Simon is taller, thinner, more grown up and less baby-like after only 10 days. And it is so good to see my darling husband, again. 
The quiet spell is over. good thing I'm rested up and rarin' to go!

Oh, just so you can all make a mental note NEVER to live in Calgary, it is SNOWING here again. A heavy snowfall warning has been issued and we are supposed to get 20 cm of snow overnight.:growlmad: :cold: :growlmad:

Welcome to the world, little Darcie! :hugs: Amy!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Limpetsmum we have been to Jamie's Italian in Oxford twice as it's about 30 mins from me. The second time I was newly pregnant but didn't know it. I was nearly sick when they bought out a platter of cold meats and couldn't drink the bubbly we had to celebrate my friend's birthday! I thought my dress was just a bit tight!! lol

Welcome to the world Darcie Helena Sivewright!! What a beautiful name. I don't think I ever added myself as a friend on FB, I got totally confused!! lol, but I can't wait to see the photos.

Re the weight thing, last week I was 11 stone 2 pounds. I was 10 stone 4 pre pregnancy and then went down to 9 stone 5 with the nausea from the first tri so since the 2nd tri I have managed to put on nearly 2 stone!!!! AAGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!

Just seen the pics of little Darcie, she is completely gorgeous and perfect xxx 

I have been up ages, slept so well last night and feel so revived!!! Feel loads better about myself too!! Stoopid me!!! Someone slap me!!

Not sure what the plans are today, need to hoover up and downstairs, washing already out and kitchen cleaned!!


----------



## apaton

i dont have amy on my face book :nope: but im soo happy everything is well and her little girls name is gorgeous(sp) :cloud9: 

i had an eventfull night last night , was having braxton hicks all day ,
i usuaully get them once or twice , by the time oh came home from work i was sick everywhere and didnt feel right LO was moving but i phoned triage and they told me to come get checked i was on the monitor for ages and everythinig seems fine :shrug: i felt soo stupid :blush:, midwifes told me not to worry and to go up with any other problems, she said id could be a bug or my muscle fibroids rubbing together :shrug:
soo my baby is oficially a menace lol, im not going back to hospital till im giving birth ( well apart for rhesus jags ) lol 

hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Blob

Awwww apaton :hugs: dont worry its better to be checked out :)

Tabs let me sleep in this morning, she only woke up when Robin came in for coffee :cloud9:

Apaton are you tempted to move over yet :lol: I just went looking at 3rd tri and feels quite nice now moving over :rofl:


----------



## Cafferine

Darcie Helena is beautiful in the photos, can't believe how well she's doing and sending loads of love for it to continue. xx



I felt abit wetter on Tuesday and when me and the OH BDed :blush: there was a massive wet patch in on the bed afterwards so I rang labour ward and went in. They did a speculum and there were water drips so was told they are pretty sure my waters had gone and admitted me, gave me steroid injections in my leg to mature the baby's lungs and some antibiotics. 
The next morning, after being scared the living crap out of thinking i'm going to lose the baby, another doctor comes round says she doesn't think my waters have gone and to have an ultrasound and if everything is ok will be discharged. So they did the ultrasound and the water seems fine round the baby but the thing is what was the big wet patch then if it wasn't amniotic fluid? I didn't really understand and when I asked I was just told all results from tests were fine but I'm not asking if they were fine i'm asking if it was amniotic fluid or not and they don't seem to be able to give you a sodding answer. Anyway i'm home now panic over just abit annoyed by being told my waters have gone and will probably have the baby within a week to being told theres nothing wrong with me and get out the hospital! :shrug:


----------



## becs0375

OMG Cafferine, how scary for you xx Glad you are ok and everything is well xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh wow... Darcie is so gorgeous! And I too love the name. I can't believe that there is a baby that looks like her in _my_ tummy. I have no idea how they fit - especially with Amy's bump... Where was she hiding? She's gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous.

My Friend has a baby who is 13 weeks old now but still only around 7lbs, and I see her every other day. She was born at 36 weeks, but had stopped growing at around 25.... She'd been maturing, but not growing, and because of this she was only 2lb 10 when she was born (but could breathe on her own etc). I think that my baby is going to look HUGE to me by the time it's born because i'm used to seeing Lilly now! lol... I look at her at 13 weeks and think 'she's only the size of a newborn' - it's crazy that a lot of the clothes i've bought for bubs would be HUGE on Lilly now... she's still only in first size. She's so good though... she sleeps from 8pm till 7am already, and hardly ever cries; she just kicks away happy as larry in her vibrating chair. It's a good job that i'm pregnant already otherwise i'd be sooooooo broody - i'd be a nightmare to live with! I talk about bubs all the time, i'm sure it does my friend's heads in. 

I didn't know that about washable nappies and hospitals Limpets - thanks! I'm guessing it'll probably be easier to get a pack of pampers until I get into the hang of things anyways :thumbup: 

I'm going to see SATC 2 tonight and for a meal - i'm excited! There's a group of 6 of us girl-friends who went to school together that are still pretty close. Thing is, since I've been preggers I haven't seen as much of them as they go out to pubs/clubs every 2 weeks. I've seen most of them individually, but there's only been about 4 occasions when we've all met up together and done something that I could do. I was quite the party animal and went out with them all the time before I caught on (if any of you are fbook friends it's pretty obvious from my pics lol) - as dd goes to her dads at the weekends. So i'm missing them quite a bit. I'm also missing going out a little, but not much - I think it's the 'friend' time that i'm missing rather than the drinking. Well, I hope it is, because I'm going to try and breastfeed for 6 months if I can... ruling out the drinking for another half a year! 

As for weight, mine seems to have calmed down lately (thank god). I thought it'd never stop - every time I got on the scales they went up! I was 9st 10 pre-preg (size 11 which was really bloody annoying), and i'm now 11 st 1 ish (although I haven't been on for a few days). I seem to have been 11st 1 for about 2 weeks now, which is good :thumbup: Watch this - I'll get on the scales and be 12 stones or something. 

Righty, I'm off to try and get my motivation on. I did sooooo well yesterday and mopped, hoovered, polished and everything, so today I just have to tidy (and disinfect the kitchen as the dog came into season overnight). But I wanna get on to my sewing pile (yeah - I still haven't started it). And the washing. And the ironing. And get around to putting that pole-dancing pole and green day tickets on ebay. Does anyone know non-pregnant pole-dancing green day fans who would be interested in them cheap? Might as well ask while i'm here ;)


----------



## Blob

Cafferine i'm so glad you and baby are ok :hugs: how scary.


----------



## apaton

cafferine im glad your ok :hugs:

blob yeah ive been sneaking a peak lol , ill wait till you and emma go :thumbup: im too scared to go on my own :rofl: xxx


----------



## becs0375

Just booked my 4d scan!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Blob

Bah i'm so impressed we're waiting until exactly 27 weeks :rofl:


----------



## opticalillus5

Cafferine said:


> Darcie Helena is beautiful in the photos, can't believe how well she's doing and sending loads of love for it to continue. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I felt abit wetter on Tuesday and when me and the OH BDed :blush: there was a massive wet patch in on the bed afterwards so I rang labour ward and went in. They did a speculum and there were water drips so was told they are pretty sure my waters had gone and admitted me, gave me steroid injections in my leg to mature the baby's lungs and some antibiotics.
> The next morning, after being scared the living crap out of thinking i'm going to lose the baby, another doctor comes round says she doesn't think my waters have gone and to have an ultrasound and if everything is ok will be discharged. So they did the ultrasound and the water seems fine round the baby but the thing is what was the big wet patch then if it wasn't amniotic fluid? I didn't really understand and when I asked I was just told all results from tests were fine but I'm not asking if they were fine i'm asking if it was amniotic fluid or not and they don't seem to be able to give you a sodding answer. Anyway i'm home now panic over just abit annoyed by being told my waters have gone and will probably have the baby within a week to being told theres nothing wrong with me and get out the hospital! :shrug:

OMG - I'd have been in bits. i can't believe they told you that when they weren't 100% certain! Surely they must know how much you'd panic if they said it?!?!?!?!?! 

So you've had the steroids? That can only be a good thing I guess. Maybe it was just where you'd bd-ed? And you got to see LO again on the scan? I'd ask your midwife specifically to look at your notes and tell you exactly what it was if she could. If not, I'd wear a pad all the time, and if it gets even a little bit wet then they have something which they can test. 

:hugs: to you hun, that must have been awful. So glad everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## apaton

lol i just usually sneak in and dont say anything i dont knock :haha: xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Morning all, 

Cafferinne, how scary, hope things are ok, hospitals are rubbish, you would think they would know! :hugs:

Weight is my biggest 'thing' I think i have issues! 
My family are big and I have always been told it was inevitable i would be too, but never been happy with that! At 14 I had eating disorder, but by 21 when i had my first baby, i was a happy size 10-12 and about 9 and a half stone, I piled it on with my first pregnancy and panicked that my family were right and this was the start of me being big! I was too big for size 18 clothes and couldn't even tell what weight i was, I lost it all with aerobics and weight watchers, and a stone on top,(so about 4 stone off) i was a size 8 and 8 and a half stone and felt great, I maintained that as ww reeducated my food habits. 
My next baby was born and i only put on a stone and a half, and same with the next, both i found easy to loose after babys were born, my last baby I piled it on again and was a house again when dd came along, but yet again with jogging and diet it came off and here i am now! I put on about half a stone b4 i fell pregnant as i had relaxed my diet to get pregnant, I don't really weigh, I know its going on, but i am growing a baby so not thinking about my hips!
I freak when baby is born, but breast feeding seems to pull my shape back pretty fast, those extra calories you burn seem to really help, so i am chilling with my weight but it has taken 4 previous pregnancies to get here!

Amy, Darcie is a gorgeous name, I must try and find you amongst facebook friends as some of us seem to be on yours and some not! I would love to see some pickies!!:hugs:xx

I am confused too, the names and b&b names confuse me, but then I am pregnant:wacko: My last forum I only had about 4-6 ladies we kept in touch over fb, and it took me ages to think of them by their real names!!:dohh:

Apaton, braxton hicks can be pretty scary, they get strong, I have had a few irregular ones but one or two have taken my breath away and not really been very nice!:hugs:

Time to go, check out fb, see if i can find some more of you, I will say who i am if i send any requests! xx

Oh and Amy's journal! Must check that out too! 

Hope everyone has a great day, baby seems to be kicking really high today, but at least has moved away from my bladder!

:hugs: everyone xx


----------



## apaton

baby pink think im ashley donnelly on face book, on this apaton - paton is ohs name and wen we where ttc i didnt want any1 to find me lol x


----------



## Cafferine

Yeah I had another scan which seemed fine and I had the steroids which I guess could only be a good thing as a just in case at least I know now that if anything happens the baby's lungs have matured abit. I see my midwife on the 1st June so will see if the test results are on the system, the thing is though when the doctor was doing the internal he took swabs and sent them away to be tested, I just don't know if they were tested to see if it was definitely amniotic fluid or if they just tested for infection.


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

Welcome to our first gorgeous star Darcie...she is totally gorgeous!:thumbup:
I swear I havent been very emotional the last week but the last few days I have had a few tears for this wee girl...some sad and lately some veyr happy ones...keep strong wee girlie!

Not much happening with us....I think I am finally over my cold...I had a bad vomiting bug a few weeks back and have been bad and not done any blood glucose testing for a few weeks as I got so fed up of them being normal:blush:but have my fasting glucose in 2 weeks so will start again tomorrow...they will probably give me a row but I dont care...I was so so good with Nathan and it never started until 28 weeks with him and even then I managed with diet alone until 32/33 weeks....so I have been good (most of the time) and have felt fine. None of my mw urines have had anything in them....maybe I might go against the rule and not get it this time?:shrug:

Still no word of my 28 week scan....I handed the card in months ago...like when I wa 14 weeks. They said it would be a while before I heard due to the diary not being that far in advance but its only 3 weeks away so maybe I should call...

Right I better go think my boy is waking up.

Oh only 9 weeks left to work (well 8 as I have 1 week off) thats only 16 shifts YAY!

Emmaxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Cafferine - you poor thing that must have been so scary??? Is it possible that you lost some fluid but it has now replaced itself? I've heard of that happening to some people. My friend started leaking fluid at 30 weeks but her waters didn't break completely. Next Thursday she will be 37 weeks so is being induced. 

I wish I could see the pictures of Amy's little princess Darcie. I hope someone manages to post some on here for us to see. Amy's been in my thoughts a lot over the last few days. I'm so pleased that she and Darcie are doing well.

I hope we are in for some nice weather this weekend. We have got my SD from tonight until next Wednesday and I know she will get really bored if she is stuck in the house. We are pretty skint at the moment so if the weather is bad it's quite hard to entertain an 11 year old without spending a fortune. At least if the weather is good we can go to various different free parks to feed the deer and have picnics. I might persuade DH to take her to the Science or Natural History museum on Monday as I want to go and see SATC with my best-friend and will be in need of a reprieve by then. It's DH's birthday next week so if we do have a rainy afternoon I will rope her into helping me make a cake for him. Any kind of baking has the propensity to distract her for an hour or so. Unfortunately, she is at an age where the first thing she says when she arrives is "what are we doing this weekend" it's quite hard to explain to an 11 year old that it costs us nearly £150 to go and collect her, bring her back to London and then return her home again (she lives in Swansea) so there is no money left to do expensive things when she is with us. Having had divorced parents myself I do remember that as I only saw my Dad at weekends, there was an expectation that we should be "entertained" when we were with him. My Dad wouldn't play that game though and we had to entertain ourselves the majority of the time, just as we would have done if we were with our Mum. Are there any other September Stars with this kind of step-family arrangement?

Hope everyone has a nice day
x


----------



## becs0375

I can't stop looking at Amy's pics of little Darcie, she is just so fragile and perfect x


----------



## drea2904

Oh cafferine how horrible, big hugs to you and hope your doing ok now. Thanks for the adds on FB, be great once that rest of bubbas start coming as I know ill prob have a piccy and news on there first as i can get on that from my phone easily! again Im Andrea Fulton-Prentice

Well Ive had a productive morning been in town, got 2 big family weddings coming up, found an outfit in debenhams but it was just me and ds and really his opinion was opening the curtain, throwing my shoes out and saying look at your belly.....not the best!! The best was a skirt and top which will be stretchy enough for the 19th June my cousins but prob not for the 23rd July wich is sil's so be in photos again, blooming dilema!! Im knacked now so goona chill as Im also out with the girls tonight for SATC2!! Im really excited about pop corn and iceblasts how sad!

Darcie is such a lovely name, and she is soo cute, still praying for them every day. Ive paid for my 4d scan just to book a date, cant wait for that either!!! Dh is off all next week was thinking of going away but now managed to think of lots of jobs for him, im sure he will be pleased!!!


----------



## missmousemum2

hey ladies,

Mind if I join you all? Feeling a bit in limbo between 2nd and 3rd tri just now and it'd be nice to follow all you lovely ladies due around the same time :)

Hope everyone is doing well. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cafferine you must have been terrified! I'm so glad all is ok but it's annoying they can't give you any answers. What Optical said sounds very wise.

Optical, sounds like we were and are the same weight which is reassuring. I was also a size 11.. blimen annoying!

Glad you're feeling better Emma.

:hi: missmousemum2! I will add you to the front page. Another member of team blue.. whoo hoo! We would love to have you join and follow us. It gives us another person to stalk!!

So glad Amy's little girl is doing well. I too can't wait to see the photos.

I had my mw appointment and my usual mw wasn't in so I met two others who were both lovely. Having said that so many things got missed. I'm not sure they checked my urine, I didn't get my form for my pregnancy certificate and health in pregnancy grant and I'm now totally confused as I have to make 3 new appointments all before I go away in just over a week's time.. agghh!!


----------



## MamaBird

Morning Ladies!!

First off Cafferine you poor thing!!! I can't imagine having to go through that!! I have no idea how Amy and her LO have stayed so strong...I'd be a mess I think.:cry: But I guess you never really know until you're put in that situation. :-( Happy to hear little Darcie just keeps on fighting!!!

And about the weight thing...I have to say I am a bit relieved that I am not the only one that's a little panicked by weight gain. I used to be VERY tiny...like probably a size 6? And then over the years with school and work I kinda let myself go...not proud to admit that. :blush: I gained about 60lbs (sorry I have no clue how to write this in stones...not even sure what a stone is! lol) Before trying to get pregnant I lost 10lbs...so I was about a size 16 pre-pregnancy. And now so far I have gained 14lbs since the start of the pregnancy. The MW tells me that's a good weight to have gained...but I gained 6 of those pounds in the last 4 weeks alone. :-( She said at that rate I'd gain close to another 20lbs and I don't want that...not sure what to do...especially now that my appetite is back full force! lol

Elmaxie: I too have my glucose tolerance test in 2 weeks. June 11 at 1:30...and TBH I am a little scared. I'm not reallt sure what goes on at the glucose test. I THINK this is just the hour one.... when you drink the stuff and an hour later they take your blood. I think the fasting one is only if you "fail" the first test right?? I am getting the requisition from my MW that week because I have a meeting with her then....so until then not really sure what I am supposed to do.

Anyway, lots to do today so I better get off my bum!! Talk to you all soon!

xo


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Mamabird!

My first pregnancy I joined a research clinic within the hospital I am attending due to my weight or really BMI (I scraped in by 0.5 with Nathan) but I found it great as I got my glucose tests done at 14 weeks, 28 and then I think its 36 again...my first one was borderline and the 28 week one was well over. One those ones I was fasted from 9pm the night before, had bloods done and was given a sugary drink (lucozade) at 9am then had to wait until 11am to get bloods done again.

This time my 14 week one was normal:shrug:but it only involved me fasting from midnight the night before and being able to drink water then a one off blood test.
This coming one is a fasting and glucose drink one for me again.

Anyone else have a problem with not feeling full??? I have had the last few weeks a constant hunger...like my tummy is going to rumble and just feeling sooo hungry.
To the point I ate and ate and drank lots of water then woke in the night and was sick because I had packed myself so full:blush:so no I just eat my meal and drink plenty but I still feel soooo hungry!!:shrug:

emma.xx


----------



## Jellycat

:wave: Missmousemum2

Welcome back Nursekel, glad to see your back on line 

Cafferine :hugs: hope your feeling a bit better, you must have been so worried xx

sarahKa - I can't believe you live in Calgary... my friends have just got back from Canada after being stuck over there during the volcano last month... anyway they were in Calgary and our first gift for the baby is a Calgary Flames hat... I'm assuming they are a good team ? lol

Well I finally decided to sit my exam yesterday, this week has been tough. I don't know if it was adrenaline but Babes was kicking me for most of the night Wednesday.... it was starting to make me feel really sick, it was quiet yesterday I think I tired them out after all my worrying. Get my exam result in late July and really hope that I have passed as I don't want to have to retake in November when babes is 6 weeks old.

I think everyone in the exam hall found me quite entertaining.... 1) you have to have your calculator on the floor for the first 20 minutes, it was fine putting it down but I then couldn't bend over to pick it up again... nearly fell off my chair ... 2) The guy next to me, before the exam started asked the examiner that if I were to go into labour during the exam would he be given special consideration in the marking !! Flaming Cheek

I'm glad to say that I'm now able to properly plan for babes arrival, even got my knitting needles out last night

Hope everyone's having a lovely day xxx

Ooo Mamabird cute bump vid on FB


----------



## Blob

:rofl: about the guy in the hall :dohh: I took exams when i was pregnant with Tabs, i found it SO hard to revise though :(


----------



## MrsJ08

Sorry Jellycat I did chuckle about the guy in your exam.

Just seem the update on Amy's journal. Hoping the infection is a little blip and Miss Darcie keeps fighting on. I guess it is inevitable that there will be good and bad days x

I've been getting pains today, think they might be braxton hicks as they feel like they are in a ring around my tummy and back. They are generally ignorable but some have been sharper than others. The hardest thing about being a 1st time Mum is not knowing what is normal and what isn't.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Just a quick one to say hi as am in the car on the way camping so writing on my phone! 

Mamabird I've got my gtt on Thursday too and its a 3 hour one . Hope it comes back ok!

Anyway have a lovely weekend girls Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Just a quick one to say hi as am in the car on the way camping so writing on my phone! 

Mamabird I've got my gtt on Thursday too and its a 3 hour one . Hope it comes back ok!

Anyway have a lovely weekend girls Xx


----------



## ladykara

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just a quick one to say hi as am in the car on the way camping so writing on my phone!
> 
> Mamabird I've got my gtt on Thursday too and its a 3 hour one . Hope it comes back ok!
> 
> Anyway have a lovely weekend girls Xx

I went camping last week, got a 8m x 8m tent and only me and hubby went. Going camping pregnant wasnt as bad as i thought, but the problem i had is trying to get up every time i slept on the air bed.. it was a nightmare when i needed to go to the loo in the middle of the night it was either waking hubby up to help me up or peeing myself...also hubby had to put the tent up himself while i just sat there watching, which wasnt a problem at all :winkwink: 

and yes thats a sofa you see in there, i go princess Kara camping, im such a girl !!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v649/126/0/773449618/n773449618_2779849_3707605.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs085.snc1/4900_114973979618_773449618_2779834_6053315_n.jpg


----------



## babythinkpink

apaton said:


> baby pink think im ashley donnelly on face book, on this apaton - paton is ohs name and wen we where ttc i didnt want any1 to find me lol x

We are friends already, that's what i mean by confusing!!:haha: (Clare Milligan to you!!)

I am going now, sorry not to hang about, but i am trying to get another early night!
Ankles itching and if i don't sleep i will scratch them all night!

Hope everyone is ok, night all, back tomorrow xx

Oh and a stone is 14lb xxx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I think hell would freeze over before i ever get into a tent :lol:


----------



## Asher

I love the idea of camping but I don't know if I could actually do it!! We do caravans at Haven camps at the moment, cos the boys LOVE it! We go again in 5 weeks, I think it will be different this time as I will be minus the alchohol!!

Keep checking on Amy's journal. Good to see although Darcie has not been good today she's fighting like mad. Lots of hugs to Amy and family. x

I've missed loads on here today! Busy old day, am so ready for my bed. 

I don't want to be left behind when you all start sneaking over to third tri! I may be noseying in to see what's going on! 2 more full weeks for me yet. x


----------



## apaton

lol its very confusing !! :rofl:
blob u ready to move yet?? lol ive been spying all day emma will hopeflly join us :)??? xxx


----------



## Blob

Yea i think we should move over now :rofl: Only one day i guess... 

I'm taking Tabs to centre parks with some friends but the log cabins are the furthest i'll go...if i have to walk outside to pee its a no :haha:


----------



## Blob

Just posted for us :wohoo:


----------



## Asher

Woo hoo you guys!! 3rd tri!! Don't leave us behind!! Ha ha x


----------



## Blob

Eeeeek its quite nice is the last hurdle :)


----------



## Asher

Yeah it is! It's fab. I can't wait to be 27 weeks and in 3rd tri! Woo hoo!!!!! :)


----------



## Blob

:lol: I'm unloved nobody has commented :rofl: Must be going oh dear another crazy 2nd tri lady :haha:


----------



## Asher

I just went and had a look and nearly replied ha ha! I am going to become a third tri stalker! :)


----------



## Jellycat

Blob you got a reply :dance:


----------



## Blob

:wohoo: Yaay OMG how sad am i :rofl:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi all, if aanyone wishes to add me in facebook then you should be able to see which photo i have commented on of Amy's - it's the only thing i can think of ladies xxx:hugs: she is so small - i can't even imagine the scale of here & how she just looks too tiny to be in this world just yet! Hang on in the little Darcie :hugs:

Go Kara - love the tent & sofa - my kinda camping lol

Well i've found a new soul mate in life!!! Just spent 2 hours on the phone comparing how similar our lives are - i swear if we were the same age we could have been seperated at birth.........better go look at free call landline call deals :winkwink: 

Oh.... but not before i go get some chips in a tray drowning in vinegar :thumbup: bit of curry sauce maybe???


----------



## Blob

:rofl: who?? Or have i missed something??


----------



## Jellycat

I think I found you on FB Limpetsmum hope you enjoy your chips xx


----------



## Asher

Mmmmmm vinegary chips. I am having a mozzarella and cherry tom toastie (eggy bread too) with balsamic vinegar to dip. Bring on the heartburn!


----------



## limpetsmum

> I think I found you on FB Limpetsmum hope you enjoy your chips xx

 yep you found me - i've added you hun xxx

Mmmm tell me about it Asher - i have to break into the omeprazole on such guilty occasions lol


----------



## Blob

I made burgers :) I love making burgers taste so yummy.


----------



## limpetsmum

mmmmm yum!!! Never tried but keep meaning to!


----------



## pink.crazy

Hi!! Hope you don't mind me jumping in? Due 20th Sept with my 2nd lil boy xx


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: Pink.crazy


----------



## FirstBean

Welcome pink.crazy


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats on reaching the third trimester apaton, Emzy and Blob!!!!

:hi: pink.crazy!! Welcome to September Stars. We've just started up a third tri page as well for when people want to start heading over.

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Limpetsmum, think I've found you also! My photo is me at my wedding hugging my little niece. x


----------



## babythinkpink

Welcome pink.crazy :hi:

Will keep looking on fb, i have 7 friends from here and i try going through their friends to see if anyone shares friends so its complicated! I think i found Amy, and i think she seems to know lots of you!

Feeling rubbish today, again, it doesn't help when i clean the kitchen b4 i go to bed them come down to crap everywhere in the morning, a ton of washing up and rubbish that would not have been that difficult to get in the bin! 
I think boys start young, they get waited on hand and foot for training to be men, then men get waited on hand and foot, teaching the boys and so it goes on! Lazy lot, i know someone who has 5 boys, and a husband, how she manages I will never know!

Kept getting stitch yesterday when i was walking, and last night i woke with really bad muscle pulling both sides of bump, I couldn't turn on either side, so i sat up a while til it eased and it was ok after that.
Another thing to ask the midwife:haha: I will have a good list by the time i go, I am going to see the consultant at the hospital anyway if they can get me in at a good time, but i want to ask more than the midwife about the itching and find out what they wanted in the first place, so decided to re arrange that one! I don't mind if midwife and consultant do blood tests as long as i know everything is ok! 
It has been a pretty hands off pregnancy so far!

We had burgers last night, had mine with salad and cheese and dressing and it was yummy.

Yes that is my type of camping too, we take the tv:rofl:
Lovely tent there, fancy one of those, will get back into camping when baby big enough!

Only 1 day to v day:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Time to go, check out other things, 

Good morning everyone:flower:


----------



## Choc1985

Hey how r we all well I was hopin for sun and iv woke up to rain sign it's half term and I'm off work.

I really wanna go campin but refuse to go in the rain lol. I'm house hunting this week wanna be near my parents for wen bumpy is born although oh dosent wanna move although has a interview at a place not far from were my mom and dad live so will be great if he gets that.

Has any one had any starange cravins iv woke up wanting cheesy chips and mushy peas with a batterd sausage or tuna sandwich with salt and vinigar crisps on it lol 
need to have one of them lol

saw amys pics on facebook darcie is beutiful and such a lovley name hope they are all ok 

Have a good bank hol everyone xxxx


----------



## apaton

sorry blob i left last night :rofl: happy 27 weeks to me, blob and emma :thumbup::yipee::happydance::yipee:
happy viable days to ladies who have them and to baby think pink for tomorrow :happydance:
:welcome pink crazy :wave: 
baby think pink hope you feel better soon :hugs: x
morning to everyone else :hugs: xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Good morning everyone hope everyone is well...what is your name on facebook limpetsmum? Are you all on the baby and bump group on there?? Im just lounging in bed feeling baby do whatever he is doing in there...going crazy...must be making up for his quiet day yesterday! It is raining heavily here today...got a bbq to go to later too!!! 

Can't wait see pics of Darcie...lovely name! One i considered if my bump wasnt blue! Congrats again Amy! x


----------



## opticalillus5

Good morning ladies! 

Congrats to 3rd tri! 2nd seems to have gone soooo quickly... serems like 2 mins ago that I was 13 weeks. As much as I want to meet little bubs, i'm really enjoying this pregnancy and i want it to slow down a little! But then at the same time i want baby here! lol.. just can't win. 

I had a fab night at the cinema / meal last night, but i'm kinda lost for today. OH is on call and has been called in. Always thought he would though because of these missing / dead prostitutes in Bradford - he does media relations for west yorks police. Emma is at her dads, and i'm bored. feels like a weekday lol. Gonna have a walk to horse in a bit, then off to a bbq party later (even if it rains) as it's OH's step-dad's 60th. Thing is, all of his mums friends from work will be there, and if i'm honest I don't liike them very much - especially because they all get really rowdy when they're drunk. I wouldn't mind if I could drink... but still. I just hope OH gets back in time to go, cos i'll have to go without him if not. But if he does get back in time to go with me and then gets called out, I can leave. 

I'd go swimming, but I can't be arsed. I have no energy at all AGAIN. Is it because of a growth spurt or something? 
Bubs was going mad at the cinema last night - was great. 

Righty, i'm off to see my horsey. Gotta get out of this house. xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpetsmum, think I've found you also! My photo is me at my wedding hugging my little niece. x

 Yup added you hun :hugs: lovely piccy - must view the rest of your wedding pics if there are any when i get 5 mins x

lilbumpblue i'm Angela Turner-Madgwick on facebook - should find me with just that & if unsure my profile piccy is of me with my 2 little bridesmaids on my wedding day.

We are off to Swansea today to stay with friends over the bank holiday, would have been gone hours ago if it wasn't for the rain. We are giving them our reclining arm chair as i need the space for the cot (it's next to my bed at the moment) & we had hoped it would fit in the car. As it doesn't :dohh: DH is off looking for somewhere that sells packaging wrap & looking into a roof rack to transport it. It's times like this i wish he were a little more pro active with his planning bless him. Always last minute & the plan always never works!

Congratulations on 3rd trimester ladies :happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

Morning Ladies congrats on 3rd Tri for some of you :dance:

Quick question, have any of you had a stomach pain when bending over or sitting down. Since this morning I have a pain left side of belly button as if something is in the way? Been for a walk but hasn't shifted it 

Rainy down here today :-(


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've already had a butchers at yours limpetsmum! You look beautiful!

I haven't been getting a pain so much but I have been getting a weird feeling when I've used what is left of my stomach muscles. It just feels like someone is touching me.. very strange.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Just added you Angela x

Jellycat my OH is from Adisham in Kent...lives here now though! x


----------



## limpetsmum

Aww thanks f&c :blush: it was the most wonderful day ever! 

I'm sitting here crying cos i can't get the arm chair to Swansea :cry: how bloody stoopid huh! Damn pregnancy hormones! 
I only offered it to a friend cos i need the room, i'm not asking for any money (even though it's brand new & never been used as i moved house just after i bought it & now it just houses my Hello Kitty build a bear :haha:). 
DH keeps saying we can take it another time but i wanted it gone so i can move some stuff out of the nursery & re-arrange the furniture before i get too big & too tired to do it! 
I know i sound very childish & whingy but i had just been looking forward to getting rid of it for weeks now. Don't even wanna go to stoopid wales anymore (folds arms & pouts).
Check out my tantrum - good job DH is still out searching, it means i can't take it out on him.

Sorry for rant folks :hugs: feel bit better now........gonna go find some consolation chocolate :thumbup:


----------



## Drazic<3

3rd tri, are we third tri nearly? *faints*


----------



## LittleAurora

I have had period like pains in my back all day and its not nice :( any one else get them?


----------



## MrsJ08

Limpetsmum - if you can't get it to Swansea but you still want it gone, you could always advertise it on Gumtree/FreeCycle/Netmums for collection. I'm sure that someone will snap it up quickly. Just a thought x :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Little A, I had it in my back and tummy yesterday. I think it might have been Braxton Hicks? I drank lots of water and took some paracetemol and they went away. Touch wood they haven't returned today. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Drazic<3

Little A, I have them in my back and bump today. Walking seems to ease them off in my back a little.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I agree, if your friend doesn't mind, you could advertise it on Freecycle on the condition that it gets collected today or tomorrow. x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hello all!! What a miserable day today :( 

Happy 3rd tri blop, apaton and emzy!! Don't abandon us!!

We went and had our 4D scan this morning, OMG IT WAS FANTASTIC!! She was smiling and waving and munching on something, my stepsons got a little bit bored by the end but me and Wayne didn't, it was just amazing! She seems to have my long fingers and toes bless her! She is very cute! I have photos on my facebook.

I hope everyone is having a lovely day today!! xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Just because I'm being a proud mummy.... here are two of the pictures :cloud9:


----------



## Drazic<3

She is realllly cute Louise.


----------



## limpetsmum

How cute Louise :cloud9: i don't know how i'd react to a 4D scan - i think it would freak me out lol. I think it's weird knowing there is a tiny baby in my tummy at the best of times :wacko: i just can't get my head around how it fits! :haha:

Thanks for the gumtree/netmums etc idea ladies. I do really wanna get it to my friends as i'm gutted enough that i can't get any money for it as it is - would rather it go somewhere i know & will still get to use it lol. 

My hormones haven't been helped by finding out my uncle died :cry: we were not exactly mega close but he was the nicest uncle i had, he gave me my first car & always had time for me when i did see him. He's not even having a funeral so i won't get chance to say goodbye :cry: the last time i saw him was last year when he came back to the UK to sort his 'affairs' out (ie sell his house over here etc) as he had a place in Malta. At least he lived his last years exactly how he wanted to - i get some peace from that.

Well, i guess i'd better go pack for Wales. Have a good bank holiday everyone xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi All!!!

Louise!! What a cute little girly!!! 

Sorry some of you are having crap days :-( 

My day isn't bad so far, left work an hour early because I am attending my cousin's baby shower today! She is due July 10th! I haven't been to a baby shower in ages! lol

Also, I wanted to show off my new Siggy...thanks to Jac!

Have a great weekend everyone!

xo


----------



## stmw

Louise they're gorgeous! I have my 4D scan on the 19th June - Cannot wait! Eeeek! xxxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

THanks ladies! It was amazing, I would really recommend it.. I was really scared about it before we went in but it was just... amazing!!

Limpetsmum sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Louise, your pics are gorgeous, bought a tear to my eye, what a beautiful baby! It would just make me even more exited to meet baby, I still would love a 4d and still thinking about it, mmmmmm what to do! 

Limpetsmum I found you and added you to fb, and am still looking around if i see anyone i recognise i am adding too but am saying who i am, its just a pic of me at the moment, i want to get a bump one up.
Big :hugs: for the hormonal tears, feeling the same over anything and everything!

Mamabird, enjoy the baby shower, sounds exiting! xx

I have been getting a stich like pain in my sides, it is more like stitch because walking doesnt ease it, i think it is just all the muscles pulling, when you think how quickly our chape has changed, and from my tummy being flat its all out the front, the muscles must do some pretty serious stretching!!:haha:
I had it in bed last night, both sides and really struggled to get upright, hope it eases soon.

Been really raining here, the girls are making tissue paper flowers, and my 7yr old dd is making a shoe box garden! Dread to think the mess i am about to be greeted with at the kitchen table! 

Baby having a little wriggle but seems to prefer to be warm in the sun, although Mummy prefers this cooler stuff, my itching is so much better which gives me hope it is just the heat and not anything serious.

Time to go, hope everyone having a nice day despite the rain! 
Am going to get more stuff out the attic tomorrow more sorting, washing etc!
:hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Gorgeous pics Louise!! We have ours in 2 weeks!!!

Happy 3rd tri ladies xx

We took puppy for a lovely long walk this morning, must of walked about 4 miles!! Then we went and had a late lunch and only been back a few minute!! Have to say I am shattered!!! Think a nice bath might be in order and chill out tonight!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Happy viability and third tri to those that are there!
I am quite tired and didn't have the energy to read back too far. 
It is still snowing here. 
Spring is dead. :(
Lilacs, cherry blossoms, all of it - everything is breaking and freezing under the weight of the snow. 
Sigh.
I just feel like hibernating. :cold:


----------



## drea2904

Hey Stars!!! Gorgeous piccys Louise!! Ive to book my 4d scan soon, its paid just to book, I have an NHS scan in July so was thinking Aug, that would mean Ive seen bubba every month

Yeah Ive been getting pains aswell, its so uncomfy!! I have my ds, niece and nephew tonight, why did I agree to this im saying now!!! One 3 year old, one 4 year old and an 8 year old to occupy me. Tonight I think ill be having a curry and trying to laugh at eurovision, I just love some of the acts, then britains got talent.

Hope everyone starts feeling better, think ive found Limpetsmum on FB, Third Tri...EEK!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Drea, glad to know someone else who enjoys Eurovision...I love it!!

I think there has been something in the water today with so many of us with pains and aches, luckily I'm actually able to sit down now. Just hope after a good night sleep it will pass.

Louise love the 4d pics

Limpetsmum, sorry to hear about your uncle, hopefully you manage to get to Wales eventully xx


----------



## LittleAurora

what do you think of my 25 week bump??

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Absddscd0016.jpg


----------



## lauraperrysan

Just wanted to say hi. I'm not on much anymore as I only have my phone for internet. Can't believe we're nearly in 3rd tri. Massive congrats to amy, darcie is a gorgeous name and I hope darcie continues to get stronger and stronger every day Xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Great bump LittleA! I wish I had a bump like yours!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Beautiful pictures Louise! I agree with Limpetsmum, I can't get my head round the fact that there is a little human being inside me so I'm not sure about how I'd react to having one done.

Limpetsmum, sorry to hear about your Uncle. Love to you and your family.

Little A that bump is amazing! It's so lovely.

:hi: everyone else. xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Hello Ladies!

Sorry to hear of your loss Limpetsmum.:hugs:
How is your mum doing? I havent seen her on herein a while hope she is good.xx

LittleA your bump is gorgeous!!:thumbup:

I so want a 3d/4d scan but cant justify the money for it:cry:as it is I am panicing over how we will cope in my last 3 months of mat leave being on only £400 a month which will cover my loan so will have to live off OH wage....we will cope and live within our means but I like to worry:dohh:

Well today was meant to be a horrible rainy day here but it actually turned out nice ish. No rain just a bit dull.

I took Nathan and went to my local gala day with my mum. Had a nice time wandering the stalls and bumping into people I havent seen in years. Was fleeced for a balloon for £3.50:wacko:but Nathan just loves it so I should stop being a skin flint while he is young to accept what he gets rather than him in a few years being after the larger balloons at £10!!!!!!

Unfortunatley the day has made my quest of owning a horse even more stronger:dohh: I am hoping to get one for my 35th birthday (5 years time) when the kids are grown and at school and once my loan is paid off (17 months to go!) we will have more money and can save and by then afford one and be able to afford to keep one and our family....well thats the plan:thumbup:

Right am off to 3rd tri for a sneaky peaky and also to see if there are any Amy/Darcie updates.

Later Girlies.

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

I've just hopped on tonight for a wee update, hope you ladies are all good. Little A you're looking fab! I love the new FB pics of your lads too, they look like a right funky little pair!

Tired tonight. Quick taster of DH's yummy homemade veggie curry then bed for me. Am loving Eurovision, cheesy as it is!

Just read Amy's journal update. She and Darcie are constantly on my mind at the moment. Like everyone else, am just really hoping Darcie keeps fighting and the medics are able to help her turn a corner. Our first September Star is a real little fighter. 

So, off to bed soon enough. Catch up tomorrow!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Just to let you know girls that there's an update in Amy's journal... I so hope this little girl stays strong :hugs:

Emma, I'm also a worrier when it comes to finances! Unfortunately my DH is obsessed with all things gadgety and NEEDS plasma tvs, new ipod speakers, laptop hard drives and all manner of man stuff! Bless him, he does go without most of it.... although if the tories stick by their promise to double the soldiers post tour bonus to £4800 then he can buy whatever he wants when he gets back, I think he'll have earned it! (as long as he takes me, the boys and Lilia on holiday first!)

I have a really achy bump tonight, right up underneath it... I think maybe I should have a look at investing in some bump bands? Has anyone got them and are they good?? x


----------



## elmaxie

Just saw her update. I really dont know how she is holding so strong! She is such a brave woman and an inspiration to me!

Hold on Darcie and keep fighting! Send so many positive vibes to you sweetie!:thumbup:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise I have cheapy bump bands from New Look and they don't offer that much support. You can get proper ones with panels in which I imagine would be much better. I have borrowed my sister's bump belt thing which fastens with velcro. It seems to be doing it's job. x


----------



## becs0375

Amy and little Darcie are on my mind too xx I so admire Amy and how she is coping, she is amazing x

Well I think I might go to bed, I am so tired!!! 

Little A, love the bump!!! Looks so gorgeous x


----------



## lilbumpblue

I too have had funny pain today...mainly at the sides of my bump! It was a constant ache rather than on and off pains or stitch! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here's my progression from 14 - 26 weeks...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3805-2.jpg


----------



## apaton

fab bumps ladies :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

AAAHHHHH Fishy what a lovely bump!! x


----------



## drea2904

What gorg bumps ladies!!!.xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I have to share this... I finally managed to upload the video I told you about, of my dog Jake and rabbit Snowy playing together?! It's here if you want to see:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3pBOsxk07E


----------



## Louise3512uk

Also (because I'm bored!) here is the link to the video of my belly wiggling for those who haven't seen it on facebook! It does tend to wiggle a lot more nowadays, sometimes with bits and bobs poking out all over the place!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMwrtRbJr9E


----------



## ladykara

h


----------



## MamaBird

Just searched you on facebook, but only 2 Kara Whizzle's come up and they are both from the U.S. :-(


----------



## babythinkpink

Morning all, 

V DAY!!!!!YAY!!

Little A, Great bump pic xx

F&C, great to see the progression and weird to think how far we have come! It looks like its going so fast when its put like that!xx

Louise, lovin the wriggly bump, the animals are cute, it is not the rabbit playing with the dog! I grew up with the same breed dog and long haired version too, they are the most fab dogs:thumbup: Miss her dearly even many years later, nothing could replace her:nope:

Off to check how Amy and Darcie are doing, and check out my fb.

Baby had a right wriggle on last night, just went crazy about something and really hurt me at one point, I think turning over but sticking out everything possible while doing so! 
I ended up standing up rocking to try to rock baby to sleep, then got back in bed on my side and baby seemed to snuggle up against where i was leaning, and quietened down, but was still fairly active last night in general, like movement but can't believe how strong they are even now!

:hugs:xx


----------



## LittleAurora

love the bump fishy!!


Jake is so lovely!! he looks confussed when the rabbit jumps over him lol. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Louise, that video made me and my dh laugh so much! What gorgeous pets you have! I also love the fact that at the end we see your cat just looking on in a bemused fashion. lol. I can see that you and I have the same evening activity... PJs, Sofa and Laptop!

Happy V-Day Babythinkpink! Another mile stone nicely ticked off.

Have a good Sunday ladies. xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Great bumps Little A and F&C x

I've just seen Amy's update & the pictures. I can't believe how brave Amy is being, I'm sure I would be falling apart. Poor Amy has been through so much already, I really hope that Darcie pulls through x


----------



## ladykara

MamaBird said:


> Just searched you on facebook, but only 2 Kara Whizzle's come up and they are both from the U.S. :-(

Ohhhh try kara boreham Im suprised im not coming up, im even more surprised there are two Kara whizzle's lmao !! My photo is me and and hubby on wedding day standing in separate ach ways.


----------



## opticalillus5

Louise - Those 4d pics are amazing... So cute! As for your vid - I can't believe you have such a placid dog! I wish mine were like that.. She chases anything furry and kills it. It's really unfortunate for my poor bunny who had the run of the garden before our dog came along. And for DD, who would LOVE a cat as well as a dog. 

The bump pics are great ladies... I don't actually want to get a bigger bump now lol... I'm happy as I am :) You look fab :thumbup: 

Happy v-day babythinkpink! 

I'm getting DD back in about an hour so plenty to do before she gets home. Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me too Optical. I'm happy to stay this size for the remainder of my pregnancy!


----------



## opticalillus5

Just a quick question ladies - I can't remember who posted it, and I can't find it at all... but... someone mentioned ages ago about getting a photo mug done for their OH from the kids. I'd like one with 3 photos on, and some text. But the only ones I can find just have one pic. 

Any suggestions on where to go would be fab :) 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Optical have you tried doing it via some online site like photobucket? You might be able to put together a collage which you can then use as one photo?


----------



## MrsJ08

Optical I think it was "babythinkpink", I know that Kodak Gallery do mugs

Louise - great pics from your scan

x


----------



## apaton

happy v day baby think pink xx


----------



## SisterRose

Afternoon ladies, how's it going? I'm feeling miserable today, I swear baby should move more than she does for almost 25 weeks. I hardly ever get any good kicks, but she does wiggle, push and move around and i can see my stomache jumping/moving a little bit. 
Everyone keeps telling me they don't move all of the time anyway and to relax, I guess I'm probably over eager and with it being my first I don't really know how often or how much they should be kicking or moving. :(
Are a couple to 5 movements every few hours normal? how much do your babies move? and do you get A LOT of strong kicks or mainly just moving, wiggling, nudges and changing position? 

Happy V Day Babythinkpink and congrats on ladies who've made it to third tri. 
Also thinking of Amy and baby Darcie. 

xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I feel like that too hun, but she really does vary. Yesterday she was mental hyper and I felt her loads, but usually a couple of movements in a couple of hours is what I would get too. As long as you are getting your 10 movements in 12 hours, and there is no marked decrease in movement, then all is good.


----------



## elmaxie

Try not to worry.

With Nathan I was kicked black and blue from very early on and OH could feel them too quite early. This pregnancy I only get occasional "big" kicks and a few wee kicks but its mainly wriggles.

I spoke to my mw as I thought something must be up but she said I wasnt to compair to my last pregnancy and all babies are different. So long as you are feeling baby move so many times in so many hours try not to worry.

Also my friend I work with she has had a boy and girl and found her little girl to be quieter/lazier than her boy during pregnancy.

But obviously if you are concerned call your mw and she can advise you further.

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## apaton

ladies was on john lewis and found this microwave steriliser bargain , i got an ellectric 1 but any1 whos looking for one this looks a good deal :thumbup:
https://www.johnlewis.com/230420124/Product.aspx


----------



## Snoozie

Hi! I'm brand new, can I join?

I'm a mum to two boys and a girl. We are expecting a baby girl on 24th Sept. We are calling her Sophia, we are all so excited. I could do with a chatty place to call home, can I please stay?

Has anyone bought any big items yet? I've picked up a changing mat, breast pump etc, I haven't been brave enough to get anything big yet.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Snoozie said:


> Hi! I'm brand new, can I join?
> 
> I'm a mum to two boys and a girl. We are expecting a baby girl on 24th Sept. We are calling her Sophia, we are all so excited. I could do with a chatty place to call home, can I please stay?
> 
> Has anyone bought any big items yet? I've picked up a changing mat, breast pump etc, I haven't been brave enough to get anything big yet.

Welcome hun...not really bought a great deal but can't wait to. We have chosen the pram ...we think! and have been to look at cotbeds and chairs today! x


----------



## kittykitty

Hi all

I'm due 7th September, currently 25 + 5. I'm very lucky I have a friend who's due 2 days after me and a work colleague due 2 weeks after me so loads of baby chatter and sharing advice :)


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks for the advice ladies, you're all god sends. :hugs:

Heya Snoozie! Sophia's a lovely name. :)
Also hi Kittykitty! I thought my due date was 7th September for a while, which is my nans Bday but I got my dates a week out! 
X


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hey KittyKitty im also due the 7th September! x


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks, I'll check out kodak, and then look at photobucket if I can't find anywhere that does it. I've never used it before, and i'm not fantastic with technology, but i'll give it a shot! 

I thought it might have been babythinkpink too... if it was, can I have the site addy again please chick? 

Hi Snoozie & Kittykitty! Xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Yes the mug thing was me, the company is online, called snapfish, you can have what you like on a mug, mat or whatever, they are pretty good, must get my fathers day mug sorted!

Welcome Snoozy, you will find loads of chat here, I have a job keeping up! My dd is called Sophie, and any variant on that is lovley! It's such a pretty name.(I have 2 boys 2 girls at the moment, til September!)
I have bought a moses basket, change mat, with play arch attached, we had the pram 3 in 1 already, and i have also got a baby swing, I have never had one and really wanted to get one so now I have!

Thanks for all the V day wishes, I think bump knows, s/he has been going nuts for 2 days now.

Bekklez I think it really does make a difference how baby is lying, i couldn't feel this when everything was inwards so i was prodding and stuff trying to get movement, and now its gone nuts, but like others say get it checked out if you are worried xx:hugs:

Anyway, i have done my shopping for this week, i took my 16 yr old son to help and it was so much easier, although we get some funny looks, I do look younger than i am and he towers above me and i am sure people think we are 'together' so funny! 
I left little dd at home to sleep, she had covered herself in orange and black felt tip pen, we thought she had been quiet:haha: Its all over her hands and legs! Tried to get a pic but camera flat.

Bought a film and a bag of popcorn for the children, shreik 3, never seen it, so that is a rainy day or just a lazy afternoon sorted!

Time to go, dd doing her screaming at the top of her voice, which is high, it drives me bonkers but she has done it since birth, we used to call her the seagull as a baby because that's what she sounded like, now its matured to a real shrill noise and earpiercing!! owch!

Back later :hugs:xx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Happy V Day babythinkpink !! and to anyone else that is viable today.

I cant believe how close we are to third tri now - The weeks are flying by so fast :happydance:

Has everyone else got their names picked? Me and OH have had our name chosen since the moment we knew I was pregnant (and knew we were having a girl !!) but Ive since found out that a friend of a friend has chosen the same name (and will be going to the same playgroup) and I have seen it on here a few times aswell. Were now debating changing the name but I really dont want to !!! :dohh: Picking a name and a buggy have to be at the top of my hardest decisions I have ever made !!!


----------



## babythinkpink

opticalillus5 said:


> Thanks, I'll check out kodak, and then look at photobucket if I can't find anywhere that does it. I've never used it before, and i'm not fantastic with technology, but i'll give it a shot!
> 
> I thought it might have been babythinkpink too... if it was, can I have the site addy again please chick?
> 
> Hi Snoozie & Kittykitty! Xx

I have pm'd you the link hun xx:hugs:


----------



## Snoozie

Laura, we were the same name picked from before conception lol. I've seen our baby name becoming more popular (it wasn't years ago when we picked it lol) but I've come to the conclusion that I love it and I can't let it's rise in popularity put me off. Good luck with whatever you decide. I'm sure your name is beautiful!

Babythinkpink, happy viability! It's such a good feeling to get there. Mine is next friday, 4 more days lol. You sound so organised! I hate picking prams, it's so hard to decide lol! Baby swings are fab!

Hi kittykitty. Congrats on your boy bump, boys are lush!

Bekklez, love your siggy, beautiful girls name. Our's is a Sophia Rose, good taste lol!

Thankyou for the lovely warm welcome, soooo many new names to get used to. :)


----------



## Snoozie

Fish and Chips, thankyou, just seen my nameand pink stork on the front page, awww.


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: kittykitty and Snoozie! Sophia Rose is a beautiful name.

We are struggling with names. We had 4 shortlisted but we've now gone off them!! lol. I keep thinking 'oh that's a nice name... but is it special enough for my son to have for the rest of his life?'.


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Snoozie! 
I think names are difficult to settle on, I started thinking of things I liked as soon as I got my BFP. 
I made a little list on Facebook in notes, it was just before I joined this site and I didn't even know what names were popular at the time. I think it's weird, but people have a tendency of liking and picking names all at the same time! my mum said she had no idea Rebecca was a popular name before she named me yet there were so many Rebecca's in my year at school and half of the names I like or liked are very popular without me even realizing. 
In the end I just came to the conclusion that it's very hard to be 'origional' without naming your child something that's really outlandish and someone will share the same name as you anyway, I don't really mind how popular Ellie is anymore, I love the name and couldn't think of anything else I'd rather call her. My OH did actually pick our girl and boys name, he really wanted Jack for a boy.

Here's the list I had written down of my likes :haha:

*"Boy : Is going to be named Jack.
Boys middle names: Christian, Rueben.

Girl: Maisy, Olivia, Lillyana/Lillian, Lyla, Lola, Margo, Daisy, Ellie.
Girls middle names: Rose, Grace, Ava."*

Oh. I found out my Great, great, great grandmother was named Delicia and I liked that name too but my OH said it sounded like something from Final Fantasy or some kinda world of warcraft name :p

Still think Delicia Rose sounds quite pretty myself! We're using Rose as a middle name as it's my mothers, nans, aunties and great nans names/middle names and also my OH's grandads mothers name which we were surprised to find out!


----------



## Snoozie

Fish and Chips,. I totally agree, name picking is THE most important thing (after eating well etcetc lol) that you can do for your baby. These bubs will be stuck with them lol.

When we picked Sophia, the only two I knew were dh's grandmother and one of my spanish friends. I have never met an adult or a baby Sophia in Wales (we are in Swansea :) ). But now I am pg, looking on baby sites the name keeps popping up lol. But I reassure myself that she'll probably be the only one in her school and area.

Bekklez, Ellie is a beautiful name! In my area it was very popular about 6/7 years ago now, I haven't seen it used in a long time so that's a great thing!

Don't you all find middle names go in circles too?


----------



## Brownsie

Hey everyone!

Hope all is ok, just read all Amy's journels etc... my thoughts are with you girly.

It was great to meet you Angie and Carly! I did manage to get what I wanted from the baby show, didn't spend too much lol!!!

x x x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Snoozie said:


> Laura, we were the same name picked from before conception lol. I've seen our baby name becoming more popular (it wasn't years ago when we picked it lol) but I've come to the conclusion that I love it and I can't let it's rise in popularity put me off. Good luck with whatever you decide. I'm sure your name is beautiful!
> 
> Babythinkpink, happy viability! It's such a good feeling to get there. Mine is next friday, 4 more days lol. You sound so organised! I hate picking prams, it's so hard to decide lol! Baby swings are fab!
> 
> Hi kittykitty. Congrats on your boy bump, boys are lush!
> 
> Bekklez, love your siggy, beautiful girls name. Our's is a Sophia Rose, good taste lol!
> 
> Thankyou for the lovely warm welcome, soooo many new names to get used to. :)

Rose is the middle name we have picked out as well !! lol

It really is such a huge responsibility and like you say F+C - Is it special enough for my child for the rest of their life !!!? I have a feeling I may stick or change to something very very similar or maybe even a completely different spelling/variation.


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

Welcome along to the new ladies xx

Cute animals Louise!!


Hope was kicking all last night, everytime Ian put his arm over me she kicked the crap out of him!!!!! She has been so active today!!!

Had a lovely day out today, and just had a bath and now gonna enjoy a brew and a cupcake!!


----------



## lilia

Does anybody know how Amy and Darcie are doing i can't seem to find her journal x


----------



## Asher

Evening all!

Have been out for a meal for Dad's 60th today. Mmmmm Belgian choc waffles with ice cream for dessert, yumski!!

Just checked on the Amy update, am praying Darcie pulls through this after the journey so far. I was a good girl and went to mass, and mentioned her to the big fella. Big prayers and hugs for all the family.

Hi to the new ladies. Good to have new September Stars joining all the time.

Louise, I love that video of your animals, especially the bit at the end where the camera pans round to the cat sitting watching the whole thing!

Happy V Day Baby Think Pink and anyone else who has V day today! :happydance:

Loving all the name choices so far too. I love Rose as a middle name, seems it's really popular at the moment, I am quite liking Lydia Rose for a girl, but hubs and I are still arguing about both boy and girl names, grrr.

F&C, love the bump pics!!


----------



## Asher

Lilia, Amy's journal has now changed to a parenting journal. xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi new people!

Rose is our middle name too! Lilia Rose, I think it's such a pretty name!

Been reading Amy's journal, I can't think about anything else, bless her, I so so hope things work out xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Amy's Parenting journal can be found here...

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/339787-x-darcie-helena-x-born-24-6-weeks.html

Jayne x


----------



## ladykara

Snoozie said:


> Hi! I'm brand new, can I join?
> 
> I'm a mum to two boys and a girl. We are expecting a baby girl on 24th Sept. We are calling her Sophia, we are all so excited. I could do with a chatty place to call home, can I please stay?
> 
> Has anyone bought any big items yet? I've picked up a changing mat, breast pump etc, I haven't been brave enough to get anything big yet.

Welcome babe, i have brought everything now.. i just couldnt wait..lol We are due about the same time, My ticker says 26th of Sep but last scan dated me 23rd Sep.. xx


----------



## Snoozie

LadyKara, I'm so jkealous that you are so organised, I will get started very soon I think lol!

Rose is an excellent choice. Our first daughter's middle name is Violet after my nan so we wanted to stick to the flower theme, if anyone has any original suggestoions then send them my way lol!

Have we had a SEPTY baby already?????? OMGosh! Off to read Amy's journal.x


----------



## drea2904

Hey all, welcome to all the lovely new stars:hi:, thinking of amy as always aswell, so strong honey!

Well Ive had a pretty rotten day, been very emotional, never slept well and woke up all sore with a headache and 3 kids to deal with, plus my own darling ds drew on my cream carpet with a blue crayon, any ideas how to get off guys as 1001 carpet cleaner or fairy are not budging it :growlmad:. 

So pretty much been teary all day, roll on tomorrow hopefully a good nights sleep help me and also V day tomorrow:cloud9: although my last scan a week ago shows me 2 weeks ahead as i had originally said my dates were but Im not changing anything until I see consultant!! 24 or 26 weeks Im happy!!!!

Well bh tomorrow so thinking of picture with ds, maybes space chimps, this is dependant on my carpet being clean lol. Hope everyone doing well and congrats to all you V day ladies:happydance:.xxx


----------



## Asher

Happy V Day Drea! Ouch for the blue carpet. We've got red bath crayon on our (newly cleaned) living room carpet after my friend's little girl went mad with it on Jack's b'day a couple of weeks ago. Grrrrrr. Nothing has brought it completely out yet......


----------



## drea2904

Just seen Amy's FB update..... 

Praying so much as we all are, surprised I can see the screen through the tears. Thinking of you all.xxxx


----------



## Asher

drea2904 said:


> Just seen Amy's FB update.....
> 
> Praying so much as we all are, surprised I can see the screen through the tears. Thinking of you all.xxxx

I know, me too. Awful time for everyone, Amy just doesn't deserve this. Sweet dreams little lady. xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

Just seen the updates in the journal and FB.

My heart really goes out to them.


----------



## apaton

thoughts are with amy and family xxx


----------



## SisterRose

So, so sad :cry: my thoughts go out to Amy and her family. xxxxx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I feel slightly sick - I cant even imagine what it feels like to have your heart broken in this way.

So sorry for Amy and her precious Darcie. Will continue to pray and hope against hope xxx


----------



## kittykitty

I am new here and it made me teary, especially when I think my bump is only a week older than when Darcie was born - it hits home that he really needs to stay there for another 14 weeks (it is a big fear of mine that I will go in to labour early).

Thank you all for your kind welcomes :)

Laura, in response to baby's name, yes we have chosen ours. My hubby started looking at names the first night we found out I was pregnant. His name is Gethin Owain Vyvyan.

Gethin - one of the few Welsh boy's names I like, can pronounce and spell lol
Owain - my husbands name
Vyvyan - Both our mums are called Viv but with different spellings. If we were having a girl this was going to be her middle name as it is Cornish (where we live) but then found out the Vy bit makes it a male name so decided to give it to Gethin.


----------



## Sarahkka

_LauraK1982_ said:


> *I feel slightly sick - I cant even imagine what it feels like to have your heart broken in this way.*
> 
> So sorry for Amy and her precious Darcie. Will continue to pray and hope against hope xxx

You summed up my feelings perfectly. It's sometimes strange to think that I am crying over a child halfway around the world whose mama I have never even met, but we are all mamas, aren't we? And when one of us has to face the unthinkable, I think it devastates all of us.
Amy, I left you a message on your journal thread, but again - I am so so sorry you are facing this.


----------



## Sarahkka

Welcome to the new September Mums! :)

Names are always tricky, I think.

Kittykitty, I also have the name Vivienne in my family and it was a top contender for a little girl. I think it totally suits the Welsh names you have there. :thumbup:
As we are having another son, we do have a few left over from our short list for Simon.
We went into Simon's birth with several possibilities and waited until we had met him to decide if we thought that one suited him more than the rest. Simon is really common in the UK, but nowhere near as popular here in Canada. It didn't even make the top 100. So I agree that the popularity lists don't always reflect your locality.
I think we are planning to do the same sort of thing this time around. We are compiling a shortlist and will choose from that once we've met the young sir!

I've had a nice laid-back weekend with my boy. Just sort of re-connecting after the long absence. :cloud9:
I am poking away at a few housekeeping things: some laundry and meal prep to keep the week from being too crazy. "Preventative housekeeping"? :) All those small things that make the difference between the week being manic or relatively calm. Having laundry ready to go and all the veggies and fruit chopped and boxed in the fridge are two huge timesavers for me.


----------



## Snoozie

Heartbreaking.

Amy, I am so sorry. Thinking of you all.xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just seen Amy's update and I can't believe it. Life is so unfair sometimes and I can not even begin to imagine how Amy and her family must be feeling right now. I had a good old cry and said a little prayer for baby Darcie.

Hugs to all the September Stars, especially Amy :hugs:

xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks again babythinkpink - gonna sort out the mug as soon as OH isn't here to look over my shoulder! 

Poor little Darcie... She is so beautiful. So many hugs and prayers go out to Amy and her family at such a sad time, I can't even begin to imagine.. well.. I just don't know what to say. :cry:

:hugs: 

xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Poor Amy. No-one should have to go through this. What a brave lady, and a strong little girl xx


----------



## MamaBird

What a sad, sad day for our lovely September Stars. :cry:

I have been sitting here crying for the past 30 minutes...I can't even wrap my head around this entire ordeal Amy has had to face.

Like Laura said...it's unimaginable to have your heart broken in this way...and for Amy...not once...but twice. No mother should ever have to go through this once let alone two times. 

I wish there was something more we could do or say. :nope:

xo


----------



## FirstBean

Thoughts go out to Amy and Family x


----------



## Laura617

*I checked in earlier to see Amy's update and have only now been able to come on and reply as every time I try I just end up crying away at the computer. Its so strange that one tiny little baby can have such a big impact on so many people but she has. We may not know each other in person but we were all going through this journey together and I think we are all feeling a loss. I am so sorry Amy, I know no words can ever makes things better but you are definitely in all of our hearts as is your family and that beautiful little girl who wasn't here nearly long enough.

I hope everyone else is doing okay *


----------



## Elphaba

My thoughts are with Amy and her family too at this incredibly sad time.


----------



## becs0375

I have only just caught up with the devastating news x Words fail me. My heart goes out to Amy and her family, poor little Darcie. I feel so very upset, life is just not fair.


----------



## Drazic<3

I'm heartbroken for her, I just don't have any words. Fly high little Darcie <3


----------



## Jellycat

I've just heard about Darcie, poor Amy. 
Anything happening to me just feels insignificant. I agree Mambaird, I wish there was more we could do for Amy as I think all our hearts go out to her at the moment.
xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

I had to go to the hospital last night (all is ok) so I have only just caught up on the sad news in Amy's journal. 

Words fail me, it is so cruel that Amy has had to face such heartbreak again. My thoughts are will her and her family at this sad, sad time x


----------



## Pinky1974

I'm so sad for Amy and her family and can't stop crying for little Darcie. My thoughts and prayers are with you. xx


----------



## Brownsie

Me too, just left her a note on her journal. I can't even imagine the pain


----------



## babythinkpink

So sad, nothing to say that hasn't been said, Poor Amy:cry:


----------



## Daisybell

I have just read amys parenting journal so sad:cry: 
I carnt imagine how she must be feeling coz im sat here in floods of tears.

I'm so sorry Amy my heart goes out to you and your family :cry: xxxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Too too sad. Amy, she is our first September Star and is now a real star. Love to you and your family. Life is too cruel. xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

I just posted this in 3rd tri but thought I'd pop it on here too seeing as there are only a handful of us posting over there!

I've just done my late 27 week bump pic and it looks a bit pointy today, think she must be lying funny or something! Anyway, what do you think girls? I've posted my 23 week for comparison as I'm wearing the same top (with my hair down) and I think I've grown loads in 4 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2









27 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Snoozie

Emzy, fab bump!!!!!! I posted mine on the big bumps thread aqnd no one commented lol, never mind. You are looking great!

Amy, still thinking of you and your beautiful angel.xxxx

I am so tired, where's my second trimester burst of energy gone? LOL!


----------



## MamaBird

Looking good Emma!!! It does look a little pointy, but it's still beautiful!!!
Thanks for your happy post! 
I think we could all use a little cheering up.
xo


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks Snoozie and Mamabird! I think you're right Mamabird we could all use some cheering up, it's been a sad weekend. Snoozie, I hardly ever get replies in the big bumps thread, you should post your piccies in here and we will reply!

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes it does look a bit pointy today! How funny though as I commented that mine looked pointy today too!

Snoozie, post your bump on here! We are all very nosey. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Brigitte, I think we go up a box tomorrow... which in my mind is officially the 3rd trimester!! xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Well in that case Ann I will officially see you here tomorrow then!! LOL!!
xo


----------



## Emzywemzy

Funny we both have pointy bumps today F&C! I think she must be sticking her bum or feet or something out and lying funny lol!

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Well I have been saying it for weeks now...but I have finally gotten around to making a collage of bump pictures! With a little help from Ann... Thank you!:hugs:

Here it is...my journey through Second Trimester...only a couple more days and I will be in 3rd Tri!!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/24Weeks-1.jpg

xo


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww that's lovely Mamabird! x


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Mamabird, that is an awesome collage. Such a great record of your little girl's growth. I'm finally getting to the bump stage so maybe I can start now...? LOL


----------



## MrsJ08

Love the collage Mamabird xx


----------



## Jellycat

Love the collage Mambird it's fab !!


----------



## LittleAurora

I had a lovely day today. The sun was out so we played wit hthe dog and then went into town and had chips on the pier, where I also showed my knickers of to everyone! I didnt realise my skirt had blown up as we were looking over the sea wall! We then went to my grans to pick up a rocking chair which was nicked by the OH when we got home! lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1518.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1517.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1506.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1547.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg15542.jpg


----------



## Asher

Aw that collage is gorgeous Brigitte!! Fab!

Hope everyone's okay today, I am trying not to dwell on bad things too much today, hardly slept a wink last night! Am chilling with the boys watching Spiderman. I have had a busy little him or her in my tum today, so that's nice. :)

Fab pics Little A, looks like you've had a good day today.


----------



## becs0375

Looking good MamaB!!!! Lovely pics Little A!!

I have been out all day today!! My parents have bought the nursery furniture and even bought Hope a really cute outfit xx Bless them they are they best xxx

I can't get Amy off my mind xxx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

just read the knew on beautiful Darcie :'( im so heartbroken for amy and her family. :'(


----------



## ladykara

My thoughts go out to Amy and her family...heart breaking news


----------



## Asher

becs0375 said:


> I can't get Amy off my mind xxx

Nope me neither. It's so unfair. xx


----------



## becs0375

I can't believe we are in June tomorrow!!!! OMG 3 months left!!!! Panic!!


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: how's everyone?

soooooo aggravated today, there's been tiny specks and little spots of blood on the toilet paper when wiping(sorry tmi  ) and i can't work out if it's coming from inside or if I've cut myself somewhere, which I did notice a little cut when checking and put it down to that, it was fresh and open but the next time it wasnt from that and the same spotting. :dohh: 

Sooo aggravating!


----------



## Asher

Aw Bekklez hopefully it's nothing, probably just the cut like you say. If in doubt though, get it checked out. 

You reminded me Becs that it's June tomorrow, where has the year gone to so far? 

I need to take deep breaths and be patient tomorrow, my first day on my own of the school hols with both boys, who I know will be best buds one min and fighting the next.....


----------



## drea2904

Lovely pics ladies, loving that wee collage mama b!! I keep taking pics but they are awful, Ill try again tomorrow and put them on:winkwink: 

Ive had a much better day than yesterday, made a positive decision to keep my head up today and enjoy my time with my boys and I have, always helps when the sun is shining!!!

Think wee bubba has moved today, infact I would say he's done an about turn!! Oh and guess what.... IM VIABLE:cloud9:!!!.xxx


----------



## Asher

Glad you had a better day today Drea. And HAPPY V DAY!! :happydance:


----------



## babythinkpink

Happy V day Drea xx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica214

Hey ladies! Anyone else get really BIGGGG in the last week??? i went from not having a noticable bump to a HUGE mountain!! LOL i havent bought any big shirts so im just walking around with my bare belly hanging out!!!:blush: need to go shopping!!

HAPPY V-DAY DREA!!!! :) I join you tomorrow!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy V Day Drea!! x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hello everyone! 

Well i went a bit mad earlier, told the OH i was going to order some baby grows online from asda or tesco.....ended up spending almost £85! oops! 

Love to Amy & family today x


----------



## Sayuri

I havent been on in a while but am thinking of Amy at this time xx


----------



## NurseKel

Happy V day girls! I am having a very lazy day off at home. DH and I spent yesterday on the lake and I have been exhausted all day. Is anyone else having Braxton Hicks contractions? I have been having them horribly and they are really painful. I had one last night that seemed to last forever which I chalked up to overdoing it yesterday.


----------



## apaton

happy v day drea x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy V Day Drea! :hi: Sayuri, long time no hear! Glad to see you back.

So.. Brigitte.. not only will I OFFICIALLY see you here tomorrow but that is OFFICIALLY a brilliant collage! I'm very impressed with your style and bump! lol

Bekklez hope the spotting isn't anything serious. Hopefully it's just a little cut or something. Are you in any pain?

x


----------



## BLONDIE35

Just read Amy's journal about little Darcie. That is truly heartbreaking. My heart goes out to her and her family. In my thoughts. xx


----------



## Carley22

gosh its just taken 3 leisurely hours to catch up with you lot!!!! thatll teach me for not coming online over the long weekend.

I just want to say - along with everyone else - that im so deeply sorry for amy's loss. i cant imagine what she is going through. 

Drea - happy V day!! 

as for me baby is on one side today looks rather weird lol. 

love to all


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
I had a strange day today.
I was teaching back to back programs in one of our on grounds classrooms that is far from any kitchen, so I brought fruit and a couple of pieces of cheese with me and planned to eat my (frozen) lunch after the programs (around 2), when I could use the microwave.
I got back to the office and was feeling so dizzy, and then my vision started blurring. It really freaked me out. I talked to my doctor and she said if I didn't improve significantly to go straight to emerg. I ate some lunch and was feeling better in a couple of minutes. I'm guessing it was a blood sugar thing?
I have really healthy blood pressure and I'm not swelling or showing any signs of pre-eclampsia. I haven't heard anything from the clinic indicating that there was a problem with my gestational diabetes test.
And it's not like I didn't eat anything. Between 9:30 and 2:00, I ate 2 apples, 2 cheese portion, a granola bar and 4 slices of watermelon. The only thing I can think of is that all of these were pretty sugary and that I needed more protein?
Lots of strong movement from baby, so I think everything's okay?
Anyway, sort of an unsettling day. :(


----------



## genies girl

i havent been on this thread for a while just wanted to see how all my fellow september mummys are getting on, i wonder how big everyone is now?


----------



## genies girl

could you add pink stork next to my name please? im having two girls x


----------



## Asher

Wow genies girl! Two girls! Congrats! Good to see you are keeping well!

Sarahka hope you are okay, maybe just one of those weird things that happens sometimes? My vision in general is worse when I am pg and I definitely have the odd dizzy spell, but I don't think it's like anything you described. Maybe get checked out if you still don't feel so good? Good that the little one is moving around though. :hug:

So today is the 1st of June! Can't believe it!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy V-day to Drea and Jessica.
Happy 7th box to MamaBird and Fish&Chips too!

MamaBird, your collage is fantastic and it makes me slighty sad that I haven't really taken many pictures and now I am moving into 3rd trimester. :-(
LittleA your dog is so gorgeous.
Sarahka I had a day of dizziness yesterday, but I put it down to being hungry. I also felt quite sick mid-afternoon which soon passed...so maybe it is our hormones??

I will try not to mope, but I have had the worst bank holiday and have lots of things I now need to try and sort out. I haven't cried yet but I am sure that will come soon. Just needed to say it out loud...so thanks for listening!

On a plus note though, I am 27 weeks today and bubba seems to be fine wriggling around in there all day which is so lovely. 

I will still post in here too until all 2nd tri ladies move over, but it is really exciting to know we are facing the final stretch.

Hope all you ladies are well.


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies, I've not had chance to catch up yet as we only got back from Wales late last night/early hours of this morning & I'm just logging on now from my bed using the iPod. 
Hugs & thoughts are going out to Amy & her family:hugs: as i'm sure most of us did, I sobbed my heart out when I heard the news:cry:
I'm just waiting for the on-call doc to call me back. Had to call in sick to work with severe mid back pain :nope:. Been having milder symptoms for about 6 weeks now but I just kept an eye on my urinealysis & had the gp send samples off (paranoid following my admission with pyelonephritis last October). I don't quite fancy a relapse thank you very much! Has anyone else had any similar symptoms? I now have severe pain on each side of my back about half way up, it becomes sharp if I yawn or take a deepish breath in (even a sigh makes it worse). I am suffering leg cramps too & I know the 2 combined can be related to potassium levels. Paracetamol is no longer taking the edge off it & the only position which offers relief is being on all fours (oer) or lying on my side with DH rubbing my back. 
I'm hoping the doctor doesn't just fob it off as pregnancy back pain as it doesn't seem like a normal back pain at all. 
Well, enough whinging from me. Gonna go & try to get comfortable until doc calls.
Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All xx

Just coming by to say hello, Teeny hope you are feeling a bit brighter today, and thanks for waiting for us lot! Won't be long!:flower:

NurseKel, I get the odd tightening, they make me pretty hot and are a bit uncomfortable, but not painful, I get a few a day, but if i over do it i will get more.xx

Sarahkka, I think we are a bit sensitive to stuff when we are pregnant, it sounds like you didn't eat much in the way of substantial food, fruit is not a carb or protein or even a fat and the sugars are natural, perhaps a nibble on a sandwich with chicken, ham or cheese with some salad would be a better sustainer while you are supporting baby. (watermelon is just water, well a very high percentage!)
Hope the funny spells stay away! :hugs:

Genies girl, that is lovely 2 girls, someone will be busy in September! :thumbup:

Yay, June, going nice and fast! Another month ticked off:happydance:

I was sick again this morning, not much fun! Feel a bit weird, and constantly in need of food although not hungry for anything, i fancy lots but when it comes down to it i don't want it!
I am certainly more savoury at the moment!
Having to wait in all day for a delivery, I missed it the other day and they give me from 7am to 9 pm as a time slot with nothing more defininete, great! At least it's raining!
Have sent eldest dd upstairs as she was bugging my other dd, who screams out if she is annoyed, and i was getting head and earache!! 
Ahh, peace! 
Little monkeys certainly know how to set each other off, I think 6 minutes is the record i have been out of the room without an argument breaking out, but if i just remove 1 from the situation it doesn't happen, so madam trouble maker is playing dolly's in her room!

Time to go check other things :hugs:

Hope everyone has a great day xx:hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

limpetsmum said:


> Hi ladies, I've not had chance to catch up yet as we only got back from Wales late last night/early hours of this morning & I'm just logging on now from my bed using the iPod.
> Hugs & thoughts are going out to Amy & her family:hugs: as i'm sure most of us did, I sobbed my heart out when I heard the news:cry:
> I'm just waiting for the on-call doc to call me back. Had to call in sick to work with severe mid back pain :nope:. Been having milder symptoms for about 6 weeks now but I just kept an eye on my urinealysis & had the gp send samples off (paranoid following my admission with pyelonephritis last October). I don't quite fancy a relapse thank you very much! Has anyone else had any similar symptoms? I now have severe pain on each side of my back about half way up, it becomes sharp if I yawn or take a deepish breath in (even a sigh makes it worse). I am suffering leg cramps too & I know the 2 combined can be related to potassium levels. Paracetamol is no longer taking the edge off it & the only position which offers relief is being on all fours (oer) or lying on my side with DH rubbing my back.
> I'm hoping the doctor doesn't just fob it off as pregnancy back pain as it doesn't seem like a normal back pain at all.
> Well, enough whinging from me. Gonna go & try to get comfortable until doc calls.
> Hugs to you all xxx

Got to agree with you, it doesn't sound like 'normal' pregnancy pains, sounds urinary, and if tablets don't touch it then hope the doctor is sensible! 
Would call someone else if he doesnt, does your last infection make you more prone to these things? make sure he knows your history, sometimes they are a bit blind to it if its a phonecall! 
Hope you feel better soon :hugs:xx


----------



## Choc1985

Hi everyone hope ur all well. Still got amy and little darcie on my mind sending lotsbof hugs and thoughts to her.

Well I went to bed lastnite but couldn't sleep cos of bk pain. Finally dropped off but about 20 mins later woke up with really bad period pains felt like someone was squeezin my insides made me feel really sick.I got up to go for a walk and I was really sick. That eased the pain but since wakin up this morning the. Pains bk wasn't as strong but is gettin stronger and makin me feel sick agen.
Anyone any idea wat it could be??

Wat Are braxton hicks like could it be them ??


----------



## limpetsmum

Ok I think i've caught up now:thumbup:. Babythinkpink I've suffered with my kidneys since birth although it all settled when I hit my 20's & reared it's head last year. I was very poorly with the pyelonephritis & they never told me at the time but they had prepared an itu bed for me as they thought I was going septic & would needventolating whilst my body fought the infection :nope: luckily the iv antibiotics kicked in quickly & it was avoided. I'll never forget the horrendous pain & yes they warned me I'd be subsceptible (?sp) to recurrence in the following 12 months.........& pregnancy increases the risk. 
Still waiting to hear from doctor, I'm guessing they won't class it as an emergency & will pass it onto my gp surgery when they open.

Emma, my mom is great thanks for asking. She enjoyed her visit when we went to the baby show. She reads all the posts on here but hardly replies (just keeps me updated bless her). 
Louise, I have 2 bump bands I bought from Asda & they offer comfort more than anything......oh & they help keep my trousers up lol. I have experienced achey sides, almost stitch like too & my midwife said it sounded like baby flipping over! It ached for a day or two, then bubba went quiet, then became active once ache settled. 
Mamabird & Ann they are lovely collages! I so wish I had remembered to do the same, especially as my hobby is scrapbooking! So wanted to create layouts of my changing body. I also meant to measure my a
waistline weekly to match the photo's grr! 
Finally a big congrats to all the viables & hello to the new September stars, welcome to our family :hugs:


----------



## apaton

congrats viables :thumbup: and welcome to newbies :) xx


----------



## becs0375

Good morning!!!

Its looking a bit dull here today but the weather is meant to perk up from tomorrow!!! Ian is on leave all week so it will be nice to do some things together!! Still waiting for a confirmation email about my 4d scan, might give them a ring later!! I am sure I clicked the wrong place on the drop down menu, so sent them a message and asked them to check but still havent heard!!

Ouch Limpet, that sounds really painful. Hope you get to see someone ASAP xxxx

So here we are finally in June, where has the time gone??


----------



## Jessica214

morning ladies! hope everyones feeling well

Im Viable today!! yay!! :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

I did have a little september star due the 1st, now I have a december dreamer. . . Just wanted to pop back and say hello to wish you all beautiful, happy, healthy, pregnancies xoxo


----------



## limpetsmum

Me again :flower: gp called me back but he was more concerned my movements had reduced over the weekend :dohh:. I can still feel bubba in there, he's just chillin & I can find him with the Doppler so I'm not too worried. However the gp had me call fetal medicine & they are gonna take a look at me & check on bubba at 2pm. Until then the midwife suggested I take a warm bath to help the back ache, cold drinks to wake bubba up & some codeine to ease the pain. At least i'llsee her at the hospital later & I can bug her for some answers re my back pain, it's still not easing off :nope:


----------



## limpetsmum

Yay Jessica :happydance: congratulations.

Aww bless, congratulations mayb_baby!!! Wishing you lots of sticky hugs for your December dreamer :hugs: you will keep us informed won't you :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

hey ladies,
im having a nice relaxing day inside as its pouring with rain, also OH has given me strict orders to not do anything since my bleed at the weekend.
ive managed to book an appointment to see the midwife tomorow, thank goodness becuase when i self dishcharged from southampton hospital they told me to see my midwife straight away.
feeling a bit down at the moment, like my body is failing the baby somehow, i have had a constant UTI since 10 weeks, im on my 6th lot of antibiotics, i have severe thrush but cant take the medicine due to having the bleed, and the bleed at the weekend was huge and only stopping now. :(
anyway tomorrow im going to ask the midwife for consultant led care, the consultant at the weekend told me i should be with all the problems, also to have a growth scan as she thought the bleed was placenta problems and the growth of baby could be affected. not sure what the midwife will say to this as they are so tight on scans around here.
anyway thats my update, off to make lunch for my munchkin! xx


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats on all the viables


----------



## limpetsmum

:hugs: hun, you push for consultant led care sweeetie. I hope the bleeding settles for you. My uti took 6 courses of antibiotics then went a month after a stopped taking them (after I fell pregnant) weird but then the human body is a mysterious thing at times xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sarah I reckon it was a blood sugar thing. Maybe take a chocolate bar next time just incase?

LittleA I love your photos!!

:hi: genies girl. Nice to hear from you. How are you feeling at the moment? Two girls?!!! You kept that quiet! Do you have any scan photos to show us? Congrats that is lovely news that we all needed.

What's up Teeny? I hope you are ok hun. You are allowed to say whatever you like on here so don't think you are 'moping'. Congrats on reaching the 3rd tri though!

Sorry to hear about your back problem Limpetsmum. Hope you can get some answers. Mine has been aching but not hurting. I'm sure LO's movements are nothing to worry about and the Drs are probably just being cautious. Let us know how it goes later. As for the collage, just start now. You can document the run to up the arrival!

Choc sorry to hear you were poorly last night. I also had a bad night and am at home today. It was stomach cramps. I didn't feel sick but had problems the other end!

Happy V-Day Jessica!

mayb_baby sorry to hear about your loss but congratulations on your December Dreamer!! I wish you lots of health and happiness for the remainder of your pregnancy.

MummytoAsher, I hope it goes well with your mw. Make sure you keep us updated. Please don't feel down. Your body is doing something amazing.. making a whole new life from two little cells. So what if the added hormones mean thrush etc. It must be very annoying but don't feel down about it hun. xxx

As I mentioned I had a bad stomach last night. I was getting painful cramps. It seems to have gone now though. It was weird as my 'stomach' pains felt really high up, like heartburn because my tummy is obviously now so high up. I wanted to curl in to a little ball to help the cramps but I had a baby in the way!! lol.

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and yey to Brigitte and me moving up a box!!!! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Mayb_b - ahhhh congratulations!! I'm so pleased to hear you have a December Dreamer on the way. Sending you lots of sticky :dust:

Sarah - I had something similar a few weeks ago (check my journal) I ended up at Maternity Triage and it was low blood sugar. (my blood pressure and urine were fine) Mine has a tendency to drop quite quickly. It may be that you metabolise sugar quickly, if you find yourself in that position again the hospital recommended toast and jam to me. They also told me to make sure I am eating something every hour. I always carry some biscuits or similar in my bag now. 

I've realised you have to develop a thick skin when you are pregnant. I am fed up of people looking at my bump and saying things like "have you got four or five in there?" or "your bump is massive, you are going to have a huge baby" at which point I have to mention that my baby is measuring exactly as it should and there is no suggestion it's going to be a big baby. Honestly, some people are really rude!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Just popping in very quickly on my lunch break and just wanted to give hugs to everyone that is poorly/down in the dumps today! :hugs:

And congratus on your December Dreamer Mayb_b! :happydance:

Teeny I'm hanging around in here until everyone else comes over too, it's weird over there without everyone else isn't it!?

Anyway, better get back, sure I'll be back later


xx :kiss: xx


----------



## MamaBird

Awe Genies girl!! Congrats on the little pink bundles!! That's so exciting! Like Fish&Chips said...do you have any pictures to show us!? Scans, bump!!?

Happy V-day for those at 24 weeks today!!:happydance:

And :happydance::happydance: for moving up a box with Ann!!!!

Tenny, Happy 3rd Tri!! I was going to move over today since I'm on the 7th box...but I will be patient and wait 2 more days! 

Limpetsmum...hope the figure out what is causing the backache hun! :hugs: And my little Bean is having a quiet day as well. It makes me a little worried. She was having a great big party in my belly all day Sunday...and yesterday she was really quiet...found her with the doppler no problem...and she kicked it and moved away...I guess I am being paranoid!? It seems all the ladies on here have had quiet days...and this is my first.

Mayb_baby Congrats and sending you all the sticky dust possible!!:dust:

Mummy2Asher hope it goes well with your MW...be sure to keep us posted.

Anyway, hope my little Bean starts jumpins around in there again! Have a good day everyone!
xo


----------



## Mrs_N

I cannot catch up on 34 pages!! :wacko:

23 weeks today, one more until v-day! :happydance:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
Back from the hospital, on arrival they put me on a fetal monitor & gave me a button to press when i felt movement. Tufty (being his usual self) kicked the crap out of the monitor (both of them actually :haha:) as soon as it was put on. He didn't meet the criteria for regular movement but as thry were so strong they put it down to a stroppy bubba who does what he likes when he likes (wonder who he gets that from then :blush:).
They are however concerned about me, the midwife & doctor were lovely & could see i was in obvious pain with tenderness around my kidney region. The doctor pulled a few strings & got me a renal scan arranged for tomorrow morning as they are worried i have the onset of pyleonephritis or kidney stones - both of which could have implications for bubba (i didn't realise renal problems are the main cause of premature labour - hence their concern).
I've been given a prescription for strong co-codamol (the strongest thing you can take in pregnancy bar being admitted & having pethidine) & have to go back tomorrow after the scan to re-check bubba & see where we take it from there.
Thanks for all the messages on facebook ladies, they really mean a lot to us :hugs: i'm looking forward to DH coming home now so i can snuggle up to him on the sofa & chill out with my family.

I'll keep you all updated after my appt tomorrow, but please don't get worrying about us. Hugs & kisses xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh has everyone spotted Amy's thread started tonight https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...vewright-27-5-10-30-5-10-upsetting-story.html
It is an upsetting read (just to warn those feeling extra fragile) :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh hun you poor thing. FX you get good results tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. x


----------



## SisterRose

Hope you're feeling better soon Limpetsmum :hugs:

Just read Amys story, really breaks my heart. :cry:

X


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks ladies. I know Bek - i can't stop crying for her loss, i just don't know how you would even begin to heal after all that! This world is so not fair sometimes, god takes all the best ones for himself :cry:


----------



## x-amy-x

Hope you girls are all keeping well and I'm still around if any of you ever want to chat 

:hugs: 

xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Ameeeeeee :hugs: just pm'd you on facebook - how you doing sweetie?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amy so nice to hear from you hun. How are you? xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Hi ladies - just a quick catch-up today - trying to chill with OH as I haven't seen him all weekend! 

Amy... Just read Darcie's birth story; you're so brave. She was too beautiful :hugs: 

Limpets & Mummy2Asher - I hope you both feel better soon, thinking of you both with lots of :hugs: 

Happy v-days to everyone, and yey to moving up boxes :happydance: 

Mayb_baby I remember you from first tri - congratulations :yipee: 

I'm not too bad today - got 25 week midwife appointment tomorrow so I'll let you all know how I get on. I've just thought though, I don;t have anything to put my wee sample in :dohh: will a Fruit shoot bottle do? hahaha... 

Hope everyone else is doing good xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing ok..

Amy, how are you honey?:hugs:

Limpetsmum I hope things go ok tomorrow at your scan, sorry to hear you're not feeling well :hugs:

Congrats on various 3rd tri's/viabilities etc, I'm finding it hard to keep up at the moment! I have to admit, I'm finding it pretty hard to concentrate on anything! x


----------



## Brownsie

Hey Amy, words can't really express the way I feel for you right now. I think its very brave of you to write that beautiful birth story for us all to read. Don't you ever forget we are all here for you as we always have been for each other through the rough and the smooth times.

Limpetsmum, hope all goes ok hun, let me know how you get on. I have a feeling you will be fine. Me and you like peas in a pod LOL.

We all ok this end, few aches and pains and BIG kicks where he takes my breath away, but every normal me thinks.

Love to you all 

x x x x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Amy hun. I also think you are very brave for writing that story and wanted to say thank you for sharing it with us. I am in awe of your strength and how you cope with everything... I just don't know how you do it! Like the others have said, don't forget that we are all here if you need us and I know you have about a million other people offering their support to you too. 

Limpetsmum, I hope you get better soon. It's good that they are sorting you out and I hope it all goes ok at the hospital tomorrow, let us know how you get on

xx


----------



## Asher

Hiya everyone.

Oooh limpetsmum sounds like you've had a right old day of it. Good luck for tomorrow at your scan, make sure you bob back on here or FB straight away to let us know how you get on.

Amy your story about Darcie was beautiful. I wish it had a happy ending, and I don't know what to say apart from that as everyone else has said, we are all here for you, thinking of you and all the family, and sending love and hugs. :hug:


----------



## becs0375

Just read Amy's story, I am in tears x Its totaly heartbreaking. We are all here for you as and when you want us xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks again for the well wishes ladies, i've just taken more painkillers as it's not easing up :nope: (i don't do pain at the best of times) but on the plus side Tufty is kicking the crap outta me yay! 
I'm gonna put my baggy pj's on & take my furry Hello Kitty blanket downstairs & snuggle up with DH on the sofa, it's what i resort to when i'm feeling fragile (childlike lol).
I'll update you all on my return & Brownsie i'll text you as soon as i know anything hunny :hugs:.
Take care everyone :hugs: and :kiss: to you all, your a wonderful lot & i feel very grateful to call you my friends :flower:
Night night ladies xxx


----------



## becs0375

I hope you manage to have a decent nights sleep Limpets, good luck for tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

Limpetsmum hope you feel better!!!!!


here is my wee lego kicking! 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/th_Tuesdaynight.jpg


----------



## Jellycat

Night Limpetsmum, hope you feel on the mend soon xx


----------



## drea2904

Aww Little A that vid is amazing!!!

:hugs: Limpetsmum, hope everything goes well tomorrow with your scan

Happy v day girls

I cant believe how you have coped through all this Amy :nope: You truly are amazing writing Darcie's birth story must of been so hard. :hugs: to you and your family, you are truly a STAR.xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great video Little A! x


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening girls!
Congrats on the viables and third tris!
Amy, :hugs: galore from across the pond. Thinking of you lots.
Limpet - good luck for everything tomorrow. I am really glad to hear that they are taking such precautions and checking everything out thoroughly. Fingers crossed for the best possible results and a swift cure for your pain, whatever the cause.
Oh poop. There were at least three more of you I had something to say to and now my stupid swiss cheese brain has just imploded and I can't think of any of it. :dohh:

Meanwhile, I am very sure that yesterday's episode was blood sugar related. and Mrs.J, my doctor said exactly as you did - it's actually the opposite of diabetes. I seem to be metabolizing sugar very quickly, then having a sudden blood sugar drop. So, way more attention needs to be paid to my protein/carb balance and future snacks need to be based less on fruit and more on complex carbs or veg.
Hopefully, that sorts everything out.
I was fine at work today and have only had a little dizziness this evening. Most likely because I had to wait a bit to eat until I got Simon all sorted out with dinner, bath and bed. I snacked, but it's not the same.
I need to clean the house up as I am expecting company tomorrow night and next, but I am so tired. Maybe I'll take a break for an hour, then just get the basics done. Where's that crazy nesting energy when I need it?


----------



## Laura617

*Well I had my 24 week appointment today so yes I can finally say I have reached V-DAY!! Seems like everyone has been there for ages, congrats to all the other ladies who have gotten there too.

I also finally got my results for my 3 hour Glucose Tolerance Test and I do not have gestational diabetes, yay. I didn't even come close to testing near the cut offs. You could have doubled my blood sugar levels and I would have still been in the safe area so doctor said I passed with flying colors. I am relieved, though I did a lot of research and its not the worse thing in the world I am still happy not to have to deal with it.

Heard baby bugs heartbeat again which is always nice, it was 163 and was kicking all day after that, it doesn't like to be bothered with the doppler.

I have also learned that baby bug is playing favorites, I was laying in bed last night trying to get some good kicks and it wasn't happening, hubby walks in talking about something and the bug goes crazy kicking away.*


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck today Limpetsmum :hugs:

Great vid LittleA

And Happy v-day Laura!


I had another horrible nights sleep again last night, I can't seem to get comfy and toss and turn ALL night waking up every hour and I'm also having horrible nightmares.
The night before last I dreampt of a zombie invasion(second time this pregnancy actually :haha:) which seems pretty funny but actually really is not! lol
Last night I dreampt my OH stabbed me and I went to hell instead of heaven :( aswell as other bits in the dream, that sticks out the most. Really feeling awful today now, my nerves feel really on edge and I'm soooooo tired. Had to get up at 6:30 too. :cry:

Ohhh well! I hope you're all getting enough sleep for me too :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Amy, your darling daughter Darcie was beautiful. Sending our love from our family to yours. You are so brave and an inspiration to us all. xx


----------



## Asher

Bekklez your night's sleep sounds a lot like mine! I am having the vivid dreams too, and it's horrible. Then when I get up for a wee I can't get comfy again. On the upside, that's normally when I start to feel little one kicking around, so that's nice it just being me and him/her awake in the night (not for long though!). Hope you sleep a bit better tonight.


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning all,

My mornings are just getting worse, i feel rubbish!
Sick again, feel wobbly, sick, hot, not good at all.

I can't sit still for a second so although i have read everyones posts I cans say much as i need to move again!

Had awful dreams, bad headaches and just hoping it clears soon, I have mw appt next week so hopefully can hold out til then, baby practising kick boxing this week, so no worries there.

Got to go, so sorry for lack of personals, i just neet to move b4 i black out!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: :baby:thinkpink xxxx


----------



## Asher

Oooh Babythinkpink that doesn't sound good at all, I hope that you start to feel better soon.

I have just dropped both boys off for their last day with their childminder (Aunty Wendy!)... she has looked after Archie on and off for 5 years, and Jack for 2, so she really is like family. But as I'm not back at work for well over a year now, we can't justify spending the monthly money when I'm off. So today is their last day, and it's quite emotional really! Boo hoo!

So I am on my own today, I need to do some housework and walk the dogs, then chill out probably, although I'm not good at chilling out!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies, 
Limpets and babythinkpink I really hope you both feel better soon, seems the pregnancy related illness is starting to hit hard :hugs:
LittleA great video!! It's so amazing isn't it!! 

Pah, yet again I read all the posts and had something personal to say to everyone, and now it's all gone! I need to start keeping a pen and paper next to the laptop!!

Hope everyone is ok today, it seems to be a bit sunnier than previous days! I had a maaaaaaassive row with dh yesterday, he has days where he is really restless and NEEDS to do/buy something and he had one yesterday.... he decided that he wanted to buy an Xbox 360! And he would NOT take no for an answer!! I was so angry with him, I really felt like he had his priorities wrong this time and I told him so, we had a blazing row in tesco's car park and everything! We even rowed a bit in front of my stepsons which we do NOT do, I think it's so important that we are good role models for them and they need to see us sorting out differences etc in a mature way, not yelling and crying!!

Anyway, when I managed to get him to be a bit more reasonable, he explained to me that he has been thinking a lot about the fact that we are spending lots of money each month on the baby, and talking about her all the time, and planning things to buy, nursery etc, that he feels guilty for his two little boys that are getting pushed to the side a bit.... to be honest I don't think this is the case because they never want for anything when they are with us, we know that their mother plugs them into a playstation and leaves them there all day with no interaction/attention so we are always playing games/football/going swimming/bowling/painting etc.... but he said if we can afford it, why not buy something - a 'family' treat to enjoy with them and also to show them that it's not 'all' about the baby....

It's a difficult situation to be in for me, I love them both as if they were my own, goodness knows that we have fought for the last 3 years for residency over them - I would have them here full time in a heartbeat and I honestly believe I treat them like my own! Still, it must be hard for Wayne as he has to drop them off every Sunday with their mum... who is not a stable person..... and he feels like they automatically get a raw deal :( Still, we found out the other day that we are having them the whole summer holiday.... literally picking them up from school onthe last day, and dropping them off at 6pm on the Sunday the 5th ready for them to go back on the monday!!!! Only thing is, the 5th is my due date! It's a 5 1/2 hour round trip to Kent and back, I don't fancy sitting in a car for that long at 9 months pregnant, nor do I fancy Wayne being gone for that long so close to things happening!!!

Anyway.... sorry for the long rant, felt like I needed to vet a bit! xxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Louise, I can see you love the boys but a trip like that on your due date will be too hard surely..and what if Lilia comes early hun?? I guess you'll have to see what happens nearer the time, but I understand it is a tricky situation. 

I am looking forward to the summer hols, but the day my son breaks up is exactly 6 weeks before I am due!...So 6 weeks of entertaining mostly on my own, the hot weather and preparing for baby it is going to be so hard. However, his Dad is taking him to Cornwall for a week in August so I do get that break, but hoping he is not away and missing the birth of his little brother. I guess like you, it will be a lovely time to spend with just the boys on their own before the arrival of little one so at least that get that invaluable undivided attention which they will love. I really want to make the time special and also get him excited about the impending arrival of little man. I'll probably get him involved in setting up the cot etc which he will enjoy.

I have to hope and pray that little man does not come in the first 2 weeks of August as the first week, OH would miss the birth and week 2 my son would! :-( The last week is also out as the in-laws are away, so lets hope if he is early it is only a week!!! And my son starts junior school on 6th September and I don't want to miss his first day, so little man can't be 6 days late either...7 is okay! lol. xx

Anyway, sorry about the long and boring post, hope all you ladies can enjoy the sunshine...Babythinkpink, I hope yoou feel better soon. x


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise - I just read your post. Nobody replied to me the other day when I was having a rough time with my step-daughter so I didn't realise there was anyone else in a step-child situation like mine. I understand the complexities of the situation as my SD's mother is a nightmare and we have spent the best part of a year back and forth to court over access and residency. My SD is 11 so is going through a very difficult stage at the moment, caught between little girl and young lady. We went and bought her first bra on Saturday because her Mum couldn't be bothered to do it with her. WTF???! I understand things from both your perspective and also from your husband's. The bottom line is men are not very good at rationalising or dealing with guilt which explains the "Xbox moment". I've had a similar situation when my DH bought her a Nintendo DS for no reason whatsoever. I was not impressed as I felt it sent her the wrong message especially as it was only 2 weeks before her birthday. Mmm I must admit I feel for you over the Summer holiday situation. Is it not possible for you to take them back a week earlier? Did your DH agree to the whole holiday or was it as a result of a court order. We have SD for the first three weeks and I'm stressed about that despite the fact that I'm not due until mid September. We too have a long round trip of about 7 hours to take her home and drive back to London. From September we have no choice but to reduce our contact time (we currently have her every other weekend) it's nothing to do with the baby but my DH starting a new job which will make it impossible for him to do the trip in a weekend. I understand what you mean about the residency issue - I sometimes think life would be so much easier for everyone if she was with us full time. My SD told CAFCASS she wanted to live with us but her mother saw the report before court and blackmailed her into changing her mind. The vindictive witch told her that she would only see her every 3 months if she came to live with us and promised her all manner of things if she changed her statement. Unfortunately, at 11 she was persuaded by the promise of new clothes, holidays etc and changed her mind at the last minute. I'm sorry I can't offer more advice but I do understand how difficult it is so if you ever need to talk I'm here. 

I'm just going to read Amy's story and I'll be back in a bit as they are leaving to go back to Swansea at 1pm.

p.s Sarah I'm glad they got to the bottom of the blood sugar situation. I've been eating lots of Jacket Potatoes and it's helped me. Sometimes I have a small bowl of cereal for a snack which sounds a bit mad but does the trick. Shreddies are good for sorting it out I find.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Feeling slightly better, had half a chicken sandwich, and walked about a bit, oh and spend a bit longer in bed! The thing about having lots of children is one is sure to baby sit while I feel ill in bed!:haha:
(Needless to say dh is a bit useless but hey ho, i married him!!)

Louise, you are in a difficult situation as soon as you mention step children tbh, however you treat them that step thing is bound to cause a difference somewhere along the line.
I have a stepson, and i spoil him rotten, when he comes i make sure there is everything in the house he likes to eat, and this means extra shopping trips and fussy food, I always cook a different meal for him, which i would never do for my own if at least one other of them was eating it. And although dh has never dared suggest i care any less for his son, it is only because i spoil him rotten!
There are other things you can do, that are less of a huge expense than an xbox, and something tells me the xbox may be more for dh than the boys!!
You can get something for the boys from baby when she arrives, and tell dh this is your intention, we will be bringing something small for ours when baby arrives purely because so much attention goes on a new baby, but then why shouldn't it? Its a new baby!!
I don't fancy the travelling at 9 months either, not sure what to suggest there?

Teeny, I am so looking forward to the holidays too, it marks the end of me driving 50 miles a day for good, the children go to another school in September so very exited about that.

I am being literally dragged out now, so will have to come back later to finish off my natter!

See you guys later xxxxxxxxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi everyone :hi: back from the hospital with good & worrying news :wacko: The good news is my kidneys are both fine, a little scarring on one fromt he nephritis last year & the right one was swollen & slower to empty (which apparently happens to 90% of women during pregnancy anyway). The not so good news is they are concerned my back pain, being as severe as it is could be a warning of premature labour. They sat me down with a doctor & a midwife & we all had a relaxed chat about the symptoms i need to look out for & what i should & shouldn't do over the next few days & weeks & at which point i would need to contact them. They are going to review me next week in clinic too. 
I'm not overly concerned, i just feel deep down that bubba is ok & not coming yet! I know that might sound weird but there you go. I'm taking the rest of the week off & i'll hopefully go back on monday in the hopes that the pain has settled down enough to concentrate.

Anywho - i feel a little better today, pain is under control with the co-codamol. They told me to keep active but take it easy so i'm off to wander around my local shopping centre for an hour or so - if i stay in i know i'll be tempted to clean the house or try to do gardening.........i think walking is a much easier option :thumbup:

Louise & MrsJ08 :hugs: sounds like your both having troubling times at home, hope they settle soon for you ladies xxx

Thanks again for the support ladies, you really are all stars xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Limpets - Really hope they're wrong and it's not a sign of pre term! if so, hope baby stays in there as long as he/she can :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Bekklez said:


> Limpets - Really hope they're wrong and it's not a sign of pre term! if so, hope baby stays in there as long as he/she can :thumbup::hugs:

Me too hun, me too! I do feel absolutely fine & none of the other signs they told me to look out for :thumbup: just a bloody painful back! Oh & occasional nausea which better not rear it's ugly head around these parts again so soon :growlmad:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy V Day Laura!

Babythinkpink hope you feel better soon.

Asher, will you still see Auntie Wendy socially? I can imagine it's pretty upsetting.

Sorry to hear about the arguement with dh. Maybe it's more him feeling left out than the boys? My dh has bought and spends all his time on a new game but it's his little treat before the LO arrives. A bit cheaper than an Xbox though!! I'm not sure the whole summer hols thing is a good idea. Can you not just do some of it? It's very unreasonable to expect you to do it when it's right up to your due date.

Mrs J, sorry you didn't get a reply re your post. I guess that's just our pregnancy brains! Hope it's all sorted now. xx

Limpetsmum, that's good that your kidneys are ok. Did the Dr's mention you taking time off work at all? I would imagine that this could affect when you want to take your maternity leave?


----------



## Snoozie

Lipmets, phew! Tell that baby to stay put! xxxxx

Louise & MrsJ08, I'm not in your situ but you are both incredibly strong to be coping so well with everything. Louise, a big round trip at full term sounds like a nightmare. I hope there's a simple solution.xxx

Babythinkpink, I hope you are well soon. I was so ill last week, it's nice to come out the otherside.xxxx

Laura, viability yay!!! 2 more days for me lol.

Just a flying visit, baby is super wriggly today and dh felt the kicking. :) 3 kids at home (halfterm) so it' a mad house lol. :)


----------



## opticalillus5

hey ladies! 

The weather here is GORGEOUS today, so going to make the most of it in a bit by sitting outside - it's such a shame laptops aren't great in the sun - I can never see the screen! 

Babythinkpink - glad you're feeling a little better - Fx you can keep your chicken sarnie down! 

Limpets - really glad your kidneys are ok, but Fx little one stays put! I think there's a lot to be said for mother's intuition though (even though I had no idea my little girl was coming when she did!). Maybe i'm just not intuitive? lol. 

Louise - sorry about your argument over the xbox... my OH has been wanting a PS3 for A-G-E-S now, but we just can't justify spending the money on it - especially seeing as I bought my pram second-hand, and got a cheap cot. Plus, the last thing you want is an OH that's glued to the tv when LO arrives - when will he have time to play it in a few months? 

As for step-children, I'm on the other side of the situation. My daughter (who is 4 1/2) last week said that she wanted to go and live with her dad, and it broke my heart. Turns out that she found out her half-brother has been staying at his during the week (which she can't do as we live too far away for him to get her to school) and she got jealous. The entire story is posted in the kids section... I was distraught, but thankfully now she's forgotten all about it and is really happy at home again - I don't think at 4 she understood the implications of what she was saying anyway. I must say Louise, what kind of mother would let her children spend ALL the holidays with their dad? It's great that you're getting to spend time with them, but it'd tear me up if I didn't see my DD for six weeks... It kinda backs up your point about her not being very bothered about them. Hope things get easier for you, and MrsJ08 - it's so difficult isn't it. :hugs:

I've been to see the midwife today for my 25 wk appointment, and I can happily say that everything is looking good! Bubs' heart was pounding away REALLY loudly, and i'm measuring well for my dates too. I got my HIP grant form which i'm sending off now, and will have my 4 childbirth prep classes in July. Hopefully they'll help me to stop worrying as much! 

This weekend, we're making a start on painting the living room / hall, and the next thing after that is the nursery! We could do the nursery next, but i'm gonna leave it just a few more weeks (just to be sure). I've got basically everything I need now, just gotta get a chest of drawers and the essential clothes! 

I still have to play pushchair tetris with my car... :wacko:

Righty, I'm off to bake a cake with LO. Plus, I promised that we'd paint our own my little ponies this aft! 
xXx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thanks for the advice ladies, I hear what you are saying about the summer holidays! The boys' mother told DH she needed him to have them as she has to work... now I'm not being bitchy but she only works 3 hours, 4 days a week.... but for the last year or so we have had them every single school holiday from start to finish, and we do love having them here... dh did ask me if I thought it was manageable, and apart from the first week or so of the hols he is also on leave, so at least I won't be having them on my own! Plus, apparently his friend has offered to return them to their mother for us so we don't have to do the trip, so that's good... if baby comes early my mum can be around to look after them.... 

To be perfectly honest, I know it will be tiring but their mum has said they are having nothing to do with me or the baby once Wayne is in Afghan, she hates me anyway and has told them the baby is nothing to do with them, I just hope that she either changes her mind and lets me see them when he's gone, if only a couple of times, otherwise they might start to believe her :( It will be good to have some quality time with them because we might go 6 months before I see them again! She is a major piece of work, only denies us residency because she'll be skint (in her own words).

Anyway, sorry, just gone on again!!

Ladies, how do you feel about clubbing together and getting some flowers for Amy? Me and Becs have had a chat about it, she's at the front of all our minds I think and it would be a nice gesture from the September Stars.. I would be happy to organise? ANy thoughts?


----------



## Louise3512uk

By the way..... pregnancy brain....

MrsJ08, I don't recall seeing a post about your situation before otherwise I would definately have replied! I can't believe your situation is so similar to ours, although my stepsons are only 5 and 7, they are blackmailed into saying alsorts of things to the cafcass officer! About 3 years ago we had a phone call from the 7 year old, then 4, at about 11pm at night.... we could hear her in the background saying 'go on, say it'... and then he said 'we don't love you anymore Daddy, we don't want to see you again'... it's so heartbreaking.... he understands a lot more now though, and takes most of what she says with a pinch of salt! She wants them to stay with her for the money she gets, literally... it's so sad :(


----------



## drea2904

Hey all, Im just back from the safari park with dh & ds, shattered but really pleased I managed a full day out with my boys, i feel ive been a bit of a recluse lately with feeling sick, low and tired so much so glad we had a lovely day.

Limpetsmum, so glad your kidneys are ok, Ive suffered with my kidneys in the past, in and out of hosp and its awful, littleone:baby: you just stay where you are maybe move a bit to stop the pain lol!! Rest and Relaxation for you now.

babythinkpink, :hugs: for you hope you are feeling better soon, we are all having a few bad days.

Louise & Mrs J I dont have any step kids, but to me it sound like you guys are fantastic step parents:thumbup:

Happy V day and third tri days for all today!!!

Louise i had also thought that about doing something for Amy, glad you mentioned it. Im defo in anyways, should we open a wee group or just get people to send pms to a star?

Sorry if i forgot anyone, head wasted after all the lions and tigers and bears lol.xx


----------



## Dolly.

Hi ladies :D Hope you are all well
Getting excited for my holiday next week :happydance:
Been feeling like bubs is quite close to my ribs already, they ached a bit this morning :shrug: is that normal at this stage???


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise - the way I look at it is that we will be great Mum's because we have seen things from a very different perspective. 

My DH was only with his ex for a little over a month when she fell pregnant, he didn't love her but stuck it out for the sake of his daughter and his ex's 2 daughters from a previous relationship. When my SD was 9 months old my DH decided to leave because the situation had become so hostile it was beginning to effect the kids. I met my DH when SD was just 7 and for the first two years or so things were pretty good. We would have problems, i.e SD wouldn't be there when we went to pick her up, DH would get occasional abuse, SD would be handed over on a Saturday morning in her school uniform etc. Then the ex found out we were getting married at all hell broke loose. Bearing in mind they were only together just over a year and when she found out about our wedding they had been split up for 9 YEARS! we couldn't get our heads around it. By that time we had moved to London and the messing about over contact started to happen. It costs us approx £300 a month in fuel or train tickets to have SD every other weekend and in order to afford it on some occasions we have had to literally eat beans on toast for a week and hold off paying essential bills. You can imagine how upset my DH has been to drive from London to Swansea only to find no SD when he arrives. Then at the beginning of last year the ex met the psycho boyfriend from hell, he's 20 years older than her and has a criminal record for violence as well as a history of domestic violence. Consequently, SD's two older sisters (now 15 & 16) left home and social services got involved because the psycho boyfriend dragged the 15 year old upstairs by her hair. Suffice to say that both ex and boyfriend are heavy drinkers and ex also has a history of drug abuse (mostly spliffs and cocaine). We started court proceedings immediately as SD said she wanted to live with us, it went on and on and on and the last time she was interviewed by CAFCASS (Dec 09) she was persuaded to change her mind. The social services report on the family is about 2 inches thick - we have a copy. The eldest of my SD's sisters has a baby and lives with her boyfriend, the other one was persuaded to go home (again because they promised her material things and a holiday). In the social services report my SD repeatedly says she wants to live with us and wishes I was her Mum. When the ex read that she went absolutely bananas as you can imagine. Honestly, what does she expect? Any woman who calls her own child a c**t should be locked up as far as I'm concerned. At the moment things have stabilised a little but her mad mother (despite now being estranged from her entire family including her 5 sisters) is going to marry the psycho boyfriend. We wouldn't agree to her mother having residency at the last court hearing and my DH has parental responsibility but our ability to effect the situation is minimal. I can't tell you how many £000's we have spent on court costs but the bottom line is her mother frequently breaks the court order but the court won't do anything about it. The truth is they very, very rarely throw Mum's that break the court order in jail or even give them fine's or community service. I have got a lot of time for "Fathers for Justice" because having experienced the system I know how dangerously bias it is towards the mother however vindictive she may be. I think it's fair to say that my SD's mother NEVER has her best interests at heart. 

Not surprisingly SD's behaviour has been very difficult in the past few months and has involved a lot of very immature tantrums. We do our best and it's hard for DH because the last thing he wants to do when she is here is tell her off but to say she is testing her boundaries is an understatement. We think it will go one way or the other after her mother's wedding, either things will calm down or the psycho boyfriend will kick off even more. Several times he has sent my DH text messages (despite the court order prohibiting contact) saying things like "I'm out with my daughter" (meaning my SD) just to wind my DH up. It's hard sometimes but I had a very difficult time with my step-mother and still do, so I always try to do the best by my SD. My own SD treated me appallingly as a child and still makes incessantly bitchy comments now if she thinks she can get away with it. I don't know how things will change when the baby comes. I know that I will feel differently about my own child, although I love my SD very much it's the same kind of love I have for my cousins or my niece and nephew. However, I will be trying with every bone in my body not to show favouritism. Incidentally her mother was sterilised and is currently talking about having it reversed so that she can have a baby with the psycho. I don't think the NHS will pay for it and even if she has it the chances of her conceiving are remote but do you know what, it's sod's law that a bitch like that who doesn't deserve children will! Sorry to go on, but I thought it might help Louise and other people in similar situation's to hear our story. 

The irony is that because of my own childhood experience's I swore I would never get involved with someone who had a child. The problem is you can't help who you fall in love with, but believe me there have been times I've wanted to run not walk in the opposite direction with the constant stress of it all.
x


----------



## apaton

ahhhh too many posts , congrats on viables :happydance:

Louise im up for the flowers idea :thumbup::flower:

Drea was that blair drummond you went to ? i love it lol x


----------



## becs0375

Louise and Mrs JO8, what a tough situation to be in, why are your step kids Mum's such cowbags and manipulators. Can they not see what harm its doing to the kids??! Some people were never meant to be parents.

Limpet, glad all went well at your appointment xxx

Hope's nursery furniture arrived today, Ian is now putting it up!!!!! I don't know why tbh as we move so close after she is born but figured it would be one less job to do once we move lol!! I also got my mattress today for her cot, so all I need is the bedding!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh where are you going want2beamummy? I'm off to Menorca next week! Whoo hoo! Our first holiday in a year with our last one being our honeymoon.

Louise and Mrs J, I can't believe what your step-kids mums are like. It's so sad to just use kids for money and to get 'one up' so to speak.

Louise, as per my pm, I'd love to contribute to getting Amy something. xx


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Hi there

Could my date be changed to 16 Sep please? I was brought forward at my last scan.

Laura x


----------



## SisterRose

Louise, I was just thinking last night about doing just that for Amy! then I pondered on how we'd all be able to get our money together? post? I'd love to do that and I'm definitely in! :thumbup: just let me know all the details

x


----------



## NurseKel

Mrs Jo8, I'm sorry things have been so difficult. If you recall you and I had discussed having similiar situations a good while back. It seems to be a constant source of drama when you have to deal with these so called parents (I use this term loosely in regards to these ladies). My situation has gotten better with my DH's ex, but that was only after calling the police and filing harassment on her. It is ridiculous to deal with all the nonstop drama and I do feel for you honey.
Louise, same goes for you sweetie. I hope it gets better but unfortunately I have come to realize that we can't change these people. They are what they are. All we can do is continue to take the high road and do what's in the best interest of the children.
Congrats to all the viables! I have another week to go before I get there. 
Sorry that some of the ladies are feeling so bad. I have been getting no sleep at all due to pain in my lower abdomen that just feels like someone is constantly stretching my skin and ligaments. Then there are the Braxton Hicks that are extremely uncomfortable, followed by the 6-8 trips to the bathroom. I guess on the bright side, I haven't had any of those scary vivid dreams you ladies talk about.


----------



## Dolly.

Ooo Menorca sounds lush! :D I'd love to go abroad.
We're just going to the Yorkshire moors for a week then the Lake District for a week after (staying in log cabins both times)


----------



## Asher

Hiya all,

Wow MrsJ and Louise, and NurseKel, you all have some difficult situations there. I can't imagine any mother being the way those women are with their own children. Talk about selfish. Sounds like all the kids involved know who loves them most (ie you girls) but are swayed by the cash and material goodies offered sometimes. It must be so difficult looking forward to having your babies but knowing the dynamics will change with the psycho maternal-mums manipulating the step-kids. :hugs: Sorry I missed your original post MrsJ, my head has been right up my bum this last week or so. 

Hi to the new ladies :hi: and yippee to the viables!! :happydance:

Yippee Becs to putting furniture up! Putting our cot back up is DH's next job, although I am trying my best NOT to nag him about it at the moment.....

Limpetsmum, so glad your kidneys are not starting to play you up again, but hoping to goodness your backache is just that and not something else. I do think there is something to be said for intuition though, and if you feel as though it's nothing to do with early birthing then most possibly it's not!! Let's hope not. :hug:

Wanttobeamummy, I've had some discomfort in my ribs the last couple of days too, I don't think it's too much to be concerned about, just another pain to contend with! :hug:

Thanks F&C for your comment about Aunty Wendy. It was very very sad leaving today. I called in to the shop and got her some flowers to say thanks, and she said it's like losing two sons one day a week. :cry: (she also lost one of her own kids to meningitis last year)... it was all very sad. But we have arranged to meet up for picnic and stuff in the first week of the summer hols, and I will go round with Jack at least once before then for a brew. She also said that she will be happy to step in for the odd not contracted day during the summer hols to help out with the boys if I am fat, tired and need a break! So we will still see each other. 

I am more than up for us getting Amy some flowers or something. How do we think we could sort it? I'm happy to be involved though. Lovely idea. :flower:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Nurse Kel - yes I do remember talking to you about your SS back in 1st Tri I think. Lack of sleep, braxton hicks and constant trips to the loo. Not fun, hope things improve for you soon. I had the vivid dreams at the beginning of 2nd Tri. Bizarrely, as soon as I spoke to the MW about them and had my 22 wk scan they went away :happydance: I think I've had a couple of Braxton Hicks - pain followed by my tummy going solid for a few minutes. I'm not entirely sure though, I seem to be getting aches and pains all over the place. I took some paracetemol and went to bed for 3 hours yesterday afternoon and it did the trick. As DH is away tonight I'm looking forward to an early night sprawled across the bed like a starfish.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Log cabins in the lakes sounds amazing!

Asher, that poor woman loosing a little one to an illness. At least she knows she will still get to see the boys.

Louise, should I send you a cheque? xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All, 

Back again, and there has been lots going on here!

I am also on the other side of the step parent and child thing, because although i have a step son, I also have an ex husband who has 2 of the children when he can.
My most precious things go to someone who i split up with for his alcoholism and because I wanted to protect my children over staying with him.
I truly don't understand mothers that don't just want the best for their children, to me that is all that matters:shrug:

F&C, great idea for Amy, will happily donate xx

Becs, wow you sound organised! I am getting the last bits out of the attic to sort out tomorrow, the baby car seat, and anything i can find, it was all away from the rat incident!

Well have another family crisis going on, dd wants to be in bed but my other dd wants to come downstairs and they are both crying about it, so must go and sort, as my 16yr old is stropping around about it!!

Will try and get back but prob not as dh will be out of the shower and want my laptop, the one he bought me and sits glued to so i have to ask if i can use it:haha:

Night all, back tomorrow where i will try yet again to complete a post!!!

:hugs:xx


----------



## drea2904

Hey Apaton, Yes it was Blairdrummond, had a great day!!! 

Wonder if any of you know about this, Ive Just had a call from my dad and he has just been diagnosed with shingles, I was with him Sat & Sun, should I do anything like tell gp or just stay clear for time being, was going to google but me and google get into bad situations:cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

babythinkpink I would love to take the credit but that goes to Louise and Beks x


----------



## becs0375

I think paypal might be an easier way of doing things, thats if most people have got an account lol!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I had thought about paypal, not quite sure how it would work, I do have an account with it..... Alternatively I would be perfectly happy for people to send me cheques and I will sort it... whatever is easiest for people! I don't think we need to put in too much each, from reading the replies and pms I have got I think there are quite a few people wanting to be part of it :)

The best bet might be to pm me if you want to donate and I will reply with my address/paypal stuff (if I can work it out!!), just make sure if we do the paypal thing you tell me how much you will be donating just in case I can't tell easily!! xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

I'd love to put towards something for Amy. I don't know if you think this is cheesy, but what about naming a star for Darcie? They do it here https://www.starregistry.co.uk/ and various other places. I just thought seeing as she was a September Star... or flowers would be lovely too! lol

xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Emzy, I think it's a lovely idea!

Ladies, I am possibly being a bit of a technophobe, but I have a paypal account but wouldn't actually have a clue of what info you would need for you to be able to pay into it?! I've just had a look and I really can't figure it out, so would it be possible for cheques/cash in the post???


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's fine with me, I just PM'd you and said I don't think I have a chequebook but hubby has so I can send one from him lol Just PM me with your address and who to make it payable to and I'll send one x


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy I think that's a lovely idea about the star
Louise pm your address and I'll post a cheque/cash. i'm glad you decided against paypal as I haven't got a clue :shrug:

Limpet & Babythinkpink hope your feeling better soon
xxx


----------



## Choc1985

Hi everyone 

I'm also a step parent And two weeks ago my dp sd and I were out shopping sd started to throw a tantrum in a shop she is nearly 3.my dp not very firm with her and I work in a school so I told her to stop bein silly and to get up. She threw her shoes off and just say there I walked off and left my dp to sort it she came and said sorry to me. Wen paying at the till she went to run off I caght her by the hand and asked her to wait fir daddy anyway she said shut up stupid. Then at my patents house she came out with variations of the f word leavin us to expain we had no idea were this had come from. About half hour after dropping her off my dp had a txt sayin y had I shouted at sd and she didn't want me to say anything and if anyone was to dicapline it should be dp. I ended up loosin my temper with her and said if her daghter was gonna be rude to me I would tell her it's wrong and while she is with us she will be brought up how our child will be brought up. She didn't like this and stop dp frm having her lst weekend. 

Well iv spent 4 hours on the labour ward today all the tummy and back pain ov been getting is a uti infection. To top things off I was told to take things easy And wen I got home I ended up cooking and cleaning and cos I decided actually no I shouldn't be doin all this I caused a row with dp although we r ok now.

Has anyone had a uti how long till u startedto feel betta cos I'm still in a lot of pain

sorry for the long ranting post xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Choc, I am so sorry you have to go through that. I tell you it's so hard when we love our partners so much and have to deal with all the drama. I had never dated anyone with children until I met my DH. He is absolutely perfect for me and I love him with all my heart but there are times I just get so angry that I have to deal with all the nonsense that I had nothing to do with creating. Also, sorry to hear about your UTI. With some antibiotics in your system and plenty of water and cranberry juice you should start to feel better in about 2 days or so. Be sure and get some rest as well if you can.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Choc

I had a nasty UTI a few weeks back and it took 3 sets of antibiotics to clear it! If the antibiotics they have given you are the right ones, you should start feeling better in 2-3 days. I've just had another UTI and it went within 3 days of starting them. I hope you feel better soon hun x


----------



## MamaBird

Emzy, your idea is lovely!! Made me cry again actually. Naming a star after our first little September Star...perfect if you ask me!

Louise I will happily contribute...but it make take a little while for my cheque to reach the UK. Just PM me and let me know how much we each need to contribute in order to buy a star for Amy.

xo


----------



## NurseKel

I totally agree with Mamabird. I'm in the states so not sure how it would work but let me know please.


----------



## Laura617

*not really sure how I missed this when everyone else did it but if anyone wants to add me to facebook my name on there is Laura Gabler and its just a pic of me (red head with freckles).*


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning all, well i'm feeling much better today - pain has nearly completely gone :happydance: and i've not had to take pain killers since yesterday morning. I feel a little achey like i've been in a Rugby scrum but nothing worse than that :thumbup:



> Limpetsmum, that's good that your kidneys are ok. Did the Dr's mention you taking time off work at all? I would imagine that this could affect when you want to take your maternity leave?

 They didn't mention anything about me staying off work so i'll hoping to go back monday on the lightest duties i can possibly do in my job. 



> Ladies, how do you feel about clubbing together and getting some flowers for Amy? Me and Becs have had a chat about it, she's at the front of all our minds I think and it would be a nice gesture from the September Stars.. I would be happy to organise? ANy thoughts?

 Louise i think that's a lovely idea - i thought about it myself but wasn't sure how it would go down with any officials :shrug:. Maybe some flowers & a plant she can grow on in memory - or money to get something in memory. I know i love sitting out by my little Limpet & chatting to him in the sun :cloud9: Oooh just read the star idea & love that too x

I'm sooo releived my parents are ok - they live where the shootings were yesterday (they are in Frizington) Mom called me as it was happening to say they were ok but had been warned to stay indoors, they promptly got in their motor home & fled the area for a few days :thumbup:. I cannot even imagine what can prompt anyone to inflict that much horror into the lives of complete strangers! I hope no-one else on here was affected, it shook my parents up as they were at the scene of one of the shootings the day before at that same time......if only......scary thoughts! 

Well i'm off to spend the day with my friend & her 3 little ones (ages 7, 5 & 6 months :cloud9:) thought i may as well take advantage of being off work as she lives 50 mile away so i don't get to see her much. Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Just added you Laura - sorry i forgot to say who i was lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think if you folks over the pond want to use Paypal, all you need is an email address but I could be wrong. Do you want me to look in to it? I agree that naming a star would be lovely but I also like the flowers idea. I guess depending on how much people donate we could do both?

Sorry about the trouble you're having Choc. Re the UTI, hope it clears up soon. It sounds like you also have to deal with a crazy ex of your oh. Good for you for not being a door mat to that little girl. 

Happy 3rd tri to me and Brigitte today!!! I will still be lurking on both threads though to make sure they stay updated. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thank goodness your folks are ok limpetsmum. x


----------



## chachadada

hey ladies, i have not been on here as much as i would have liked, had alot going on in my life, my nans has been ill but now feeling better but my uncle is seriously ill with pneumonia and has been touch and go plus my grandads anniversary and my angels due date passed so i been an emotional wreck..

sooo sad to read about amys gorgeous girl :( sending lots of love her way.

glad to see every1 else is doing ok, hugs to u all!

xxxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Glad you're feeling better limpets! Good sign that bubs will be staying put :thumbup: 

Drea - I wouldn't worry about the shingles, unless you've not had chicken pox before. From what I can gather, shingles is caused by the chicken pox virus which lies dormant in your system until you're run down, then develops into shingles as it resurfaces. So, you can't catch shingles... unless you've not had chicken pox. If you have (even when you were a kid) then you should be immune. It's german measles that you need to watch out for in pregnancy :) 

Right folks... Hormonal superficial spoilt pregnant woman rant warning. 

We have decided to get married next year, in August. We haven't actually booked anything yet as we're still trying to work out or budget (after baby stuff and cos we've just moved in to new house so don't know how that'll affect us). I want to get married next year, before we have another baby - I'd like to bring the family together and have us all have the same name etc. 

We won't have a lot of money to spend, so we were thinking of getting married in the village catholic church (OH is catholic), followed by a reception at the local cricket club/pub. We would get married at about 12, then make our way to the club where we would all sit down with sandwiches passed around (no three-course meal to cut costs), have speeches etc. There would be a bouncy castle for the kids, then a band on and a bbq or buffet at night. We have about 80 day guests, and 120 at night. We were planning to do all of the catering ourselves, and decorating the club. My dad has a classic car to take me to church in, and our friends are in a band. I've seen gorgeous dresses online from china for less than £100. Our honeymoon would be a family holiday, maybe to spain/greece for a week with the kids in the week before DD goes back to school. 

I'd always thought that i'd have the dream wedding, as i'm only doing it once. But with 2 kids, a mortgage and only one of us working, I was more than happy with what we had thought out. My mum and dad are giving us £1,000 towards, and we thought that we could, possibly, get the entire thing done for about £5,000 inc. honeymoon. Maybe i'm being optimistic, but I thought that was possible, and was getting pretty excited about planning it all properly. 

Well, now, one of OH's best friends has said that they are getting married on the 16th July, at a frickin' stately hall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They are having the dream wedding, 3 course meal, string quartet etc etc. And it's so close to when we were thinking of tying the knot that everyone will make comparisons, saying how rubbish ours is compared to theirs. :cry:

I know I sound spoilt and morngy. I know it shouldn't matter where I get married, cos i'm marrying my OH, but it has really put me in a mood about it all. I was so happy making do with what I could, as it was more important for me to have all our family there and have fun than have it somewhere posh. But Chris' friends from uni are coming, who i've only met once at a wedding last year (another one with doves and stuff). What will they think to my working-class do? 

I can't talk to Chris about it, because he automatically gets all arsey about it, taking it like a personal insult that i wouldn't be happy with what we've planned. 
I wouldn't mind as much if it were even in June or something - just to give us a bit more time for people to forget. But with only about 4 weeks between them, surely ours will look rubbish next to theirs. 

Sorry ladies, I just had to vent. I know I sound really spoilt, and it shouldn't matter, but it does :(

P.s. my mood won't change on here. I'm certainly not 'buzzed' but it's been stuck on that since my V-Day.


----------



## babythinkpink

Just quickly from me, the star thing doesn't cost as much as it sounds so i think from the sounds of things flowers are totally possible too.

https://www.babyexperiences.co.uk/products.asp?product_id=316

There is also a name a tree on there, and other ideas to look at.

If i could have an address pm'd to me i will send a cheque. I think the star thing is a brilliant idea for our first little star xxxx

Thanks, 

Sorry for quick post and no personals, I am sick again today, and my dd has a party i have to get her to for 11, and that is half an hour away and i am still in mt dressing gown, ahhhhh!!!

Back later, caught up and will reply later! :hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Awww optical, what rotten timing! For what it's worth, I really don't think a stately hall wedding with string quartet etc will 'outdo' yours at all, and I'm certain people wouldn't compare.... if anything yours is likely to be much more intimate/personal, and after all, it's YOUR wedding day, you must do it how and when you like! :hugs: If people compare, then maybe they shouldn't be going to your wedding at all!!!

So sorry to hear about people's upsets and illnesses... seems that everyone is 'getting got' at the moment with various UTI's etc.... fingers crossed they pass speedily!

Regarding the flowers/star, if all you need is the email address to pay via paypal then that is fine, I would think that's the easiest way for those not in the UK to donate? And cheques/cash in post are fine too.... I don't want to suggest an amount really, I think it would be better that people just donate what they are able to/happy to and we will go from there, I like the idea of flowers and a star if we get enough money :) I will work on pming people back this afternoon, I have a bad case of nettle sting on a 5 year old to deal with now!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww optical totally know how you feel but you needn't worry. We got married on a budget last year and I was so worried about how it would compare to friends weddings at stately homes etc. We married at the local ref office and had our reception at a local golf club. we got married late in the day so we didn't have to provide as much food- we had originally planned sandwiches and tea but the golf club offered us an excellent deal on a 3 course meal. A friend made our cake and did the decs, invitations were from a boot sale, ny dress was an Amanda wyatt dress but it was on sale, my sister did my make up, my unclr drove us in my dads car, and we went on a cheap package holiday to majorca for honeymoon. We also had a fantastic candy buffet which the lady did for free as it was her first one and we acted as guinea pigs! The biggest thing was when getting a quote from golf club I didnt say it was for a wedding, I said family party! Places increase the price as soon as they hear the word wedding!

I can honestly say that it was the best day of my life and o wouldn't have changed a thing. Everyone commented on what a beautiful and personal wedding it was, many saying it was the best they'd been to in a long time. So you don't have to spend a fortune to get the wedding of your dreams! My pics are on facebook if you want a look xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww optical totally know how you feel but you needn't worry. We got married on a budget last year and I was so worried about how it would compare to friends weddings at stately homes etc. We married at the local ref office and had our reception at a local golf club. we got married late in the day so we didn't have to provide as much food- we had originally planned sandwiches and tea but the golf club offered us an excellent deal on a 3 course meal. A friend made our cake and did the decs, invitations were from a boot sale, ny dress was an Amanda wyatt dress but it was on sale, my sister did my make up, my unclr drove us in my dads car, and we went on a cheap package holiday to majorca for honeymoon. We also had a fantastic candy buffet which the lady did for free as it was her first one and we acted as guinea pigs! The biggest thing was when getting a quote from golf club I didnt say it was for a wedding, I said family party! Places increase the price as soon as they hear the word wedding!

I can honestly say that it was the best day of my life and o wouldn't have changed a thing. Everyone commented on what a beautiful and personal wedding it was, many saying it was the best they'd been to in a long time. So you don't have to spend a fortune to get the wedding of your dreams! My pics are on facebook if you want a look xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sorry about the double post and spelling mistakes, its hard to write on this phone! X


----------



## Louise3512uk

OK, nettle sting all 'doc leaf'ed up.....

Pm replies sent....

I'm on form!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ok will double check about paypal.

Optical, our wedding was very different to the stately hall type of chindig but everyone keeps telling us that it was amazing and so personal. It's just about the little touches. We did the same, got married in my local church and then went to the pub afterwards. My family, me and my dh all made village fete games like splat the rat and guess the weight of the cake and the prizes were lollies etc. The flowers were done by my Mum but we kept them in the style of a village fete, so they were really natural looking.. not formal if you know what I mean?

We had afternoon tea instead of sandwiches which went down a storm! The pub agreed to hire out the entire venue for £500 although we did have a sit down meal but that was optional. We could have had a buffet, hogroast or BBQ instead.

If you make it fun and personal, it just wont compare to the string quartets etc. Make it about your love and your family and people will think it's the best wedding ever! xxx


----------



## Cafferine

Oh fishy! I thought you got married at Waddesdon Manor! I was jealous that place looks amazing but costs seven grand just to hire! Did you just have a photo shoot there? Did they ask you to pay money for that there? I don't know about weddings everything seems so expensive. 

I would like to contribute to Amy but things are abit tight at the moment so might have to wait till my maternity allowance starts coming through.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I wish Cafferine! It was a photoshoot that I did to 'help out' a lady on a wedding forum as she wanted to set up her own business. It was so funny as we kept hearing people say things like 'yeh.. like she's just got married here' and 'did you see her pull the veil out of a bag!'.


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks ladies... I've calmed down a little now and have decided to try and get my teddy back in my cot, or so to speak lol. 

I love the idea of the village fete games and the candy! Both me, my mum and my friends have chocolate fountains, so I might have a table with just them on too. You guys have made me realise that it will be a completely different style of wedding, and to be honest I don't think that my family would do 'formal' very well anyway. I know i'd much prefer everyone to have a good time, but i'm just worried that people will get bored / go home half way through the day. I dunno... maybe i'm just panicking over nothing. Damn hormones are really making me messed up about the entire thing! 

My mum has just called, and said that she'll make seat covers for about 80 chairs if I want - bless her. She knows how important this is to me and wants me to feel all special. 

The weather is gorgeous again here today. I got your Pm, thanks louise - i'll send you something by paypal when i've got 5 more mins - just on my way to my mums for DD to go in their mahooosive pool. 

Thanks for picking me up ladies :flower: 

P.s. painting clay my little ponies is much more fun than you'd first think :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here are some photos from ours.

Home made bunting and all our friends decorated jars which we put candles in and either hung from trees or put on the tables...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/10618_149580401656_522876656_308118.jpg

I printed the table names on our printer and you can just about see the flowers that my mum did..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/10618_149580411656_522876656_308118.jpg

We did the speeches outside..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/10618_149580486656_522876656_308120.jpg

Afternoon tea..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3211.jpg

Games (tombola)..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4572.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and I forgot the most amazing part.. my dh set up a wedding website with a link to paypal so that people could donate money for our honeymoon! We ended up getting most of it paid for and we went to Bali! x


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!!

I haven't had a chance to catch up with everything, but just wanted to say Happy Third Tri to Ann!!! Her and I both are moving over today!! 

I will probably go back and forth to stay in touch...but today is moving day! YAY!!

xo


----------



## apaton

Louise has the thing been set up ? what adress do we send it too ? x


----------



## becs0375

Hello chickadees!!!!!

Its bloody lush here, been out all morning!! Treated Hope to some lovely things from Blooming Marvelous!!!

The star idea is fab!!! I will send some money via paypal Louise if thats ok, just need your email!! Its so amazing how we have all bonded together even tho most of us have never met!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Paypal sounds nice and easy...

Click on this link to send you to the correct page on paypal.

https://www.paypal-marketing.co.uk/sendmoney/index.htm

1.Enter the email address or mobile phone number of your recipient. 
2.Enter the amount and press continue.
3.Log in to PayPal and press send.

Louise will then get an email or text message telling them that you&#8217;ve sent them money.

So Louise you just need to PM your email address to those that need it. 

I've put a cheque in the post today for you. xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thank you! I have pm'd both Becs and apaton, anyone else that needs it just send me a pm!!


----------



## Mrs_N

can you PM me please Louise :)


----------



## apaton

if your on paypal and havent used it before does it set up a direct debit with u? im confused :wacko: x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes you have to link it with your bank account. x


----------



## apaton

ok thanx i was to sacred incase it took my money lol x


----------



## apaton

last question do i have to wait 2 - 3 days before i can do anything or can i still send money? x


----------



## babythinkpink

Cheque will be in post tomorrow, thanks for address xx

I love talking weddings, and everyone is right, it is the fact it is your wedding that makes it special, nothing else matters!




Hubby says the one i am sitting is where he has a gun in my back!

Not enough time to catch up, wrote a lovely long post but internet went down and lost the lot:dohh:

Not been feeling too bad, been trying to eat better, it helps a bit.

Sorry I can't stay and catch up, wil have to try again tomorrow! Bloomin computers!

Bye for now,

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Mrs_N

aw I love weddings too, it really is the fact that it is your day that counts, and you will have an amazing day - you won't even be thinking about other people's weddings! 

louise I'll send you a cheque. 
I do use paypal, but not sure if it charges the person who recieves the money??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Not sure apaton. I think it's instant but I could be wrong. Mrs N is right though they do charge a hefty commission. I'm not a big fan of paypal tbh.

Babythinkpink those photos are lovely but I can hardly see you as they are so small! Do you have any bigger ones? x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Louise, Can you PM your email address so I can donate via paypal. Thanks honey. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ohh seeing as we're doing wedding photos! (you can't get rid of me out of 2nd tri that easily!!) here are a few from ours:
 



Attached Files:







wed 1.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6









wed2.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 10









wed3.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5









wed4.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 6









wed5.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SisterRose

oooh, lovely wedding pics everyone :thumbup: maybe one day soon I'll have some to show off too, if my OH ever decides he wants to pop the question. :haha:


----------



## apaton

its saying it takes 2 to 3 days Louise can u send an adress and ill just post money in an envelope , ill put it in a card :) x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Beautiful pics Emzy! You look stunning.


----------



## familymatters

hope everyone is well. Just posting to say im viable today. Cant believe im at this stage already so happy. Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## drea2904

Hey all!! been a lovely day here aswell:) well in saying that i was in the car it was 25 degrees and i really felt faint, how Ill cope all summer ill never know!! I had lunch with my best mate today and it was lovely, really cheered me up, I then headed for some retail therapy!!! New Look have a massive sale on and I got loads of stuff, was so pleased as I dont want to spend too much on maternity clothes and bigger sizes so sale items rocked! I had to wait in such a long queue and once I got to the checkout I was advised they only had jewelery bags left and had now ran out of black bags aswell so there I was with 5 tops, 2 cardis, 2 trousers and shoes, no other bags on me..... I left the shop with 10 small bags all the clothes rolled up into these bloomin bags! How bad was that, but it was such a bargain I had to get the stuff but still RAGE!!

Im now settling down to watch bgt with tea and a cake while dh finnishes some of the painting job I left him in the hall:)


----------



## Asher

Loving all the wedding pics ladies!! Rebecca, your wedding plan sounds absolutely fabulous! We got married 9 years ago, and had the whole works, but to be honest if I were getting married now I would have a much smaller, more personal do! I have been to a couple of weddings which sound similar to your plans, and they were just lovely. So personal and happy. 

Well done on the bargains Drea but boooooo for the bag situation!

I went out shopping with my mum and the boys today, had a fairly nice day, as nice as you can with a belly, a mother, a 5 and a 3 year old!! If it wasn't one of them playing up it was the other (including mum....)..... anyway, I got a few nice bits from Mothercare for the little one, some hooded towels, changing mat, flannels, sponges... bits and bobs! All in green and yellow to match the room, so am pleased with myself!

Louise thanks for the PM, I will get some money to you. 

I was only saying a couple of days ago that the heartburn is yet to get me this pregnancy, well I definitely jinxed myself there cos it was awful all last night and today. Grrrr. My back/pelvis were awful yesterday but not so bad today. 

I might just have to have another magnum in a bit. I had one a couple of evenings ago and it was lush! There are 5 more in the freezer just calling out my name!!

Well, I'm off. Hope you're all okay tonight. I need to do some knitting, else this blanket I'm supposed to be doing for the wee one will be ready for it's 5th birthday!!


----------



## babythinkpink

F&C, do they not get bigger if you click on them? xx

What a great excuse to load some more!!


Lovely pics Emzy xx

Happy V day family matters xx

Bekklez, I had to get down on one knee and pop the question as i knew if i waited for him it would never happen:haha: In Feb he said yes, by November we were walking out of the church together husband and wife, that's what happens when a woman plans it!!!:haha:



My eldest and youngest!




Hubby gone to have a shower so bit longer to catch up!

Went up in attic today, had to get up sideways as we have a small hatch, got car seat out, and lots of bits i had like a toy arch that goes on car seat, and baby carrier, feels funny getting the stuff out but i really do think this will be the last time i will be able to get up there b4 September, and no one else knows where i have put these things! 
Leaves me with some sorting out to do but it was too nice today so have been watching dd in the paddling pool, and it was lovely.

My 7yr old dd went to a party today and is now fighting with 9 yr old ds over a lolly pop, love em, just wish they wouldn't fight over stuff like that!
My 9 yr old just came in and said what can he eat so i have said a list of things, toast, cake, biscuit, fruit, ice cream, you name it, then he comes in and says, 'do you have bagels' The one thing i don't have was bagel!! That is typical!! 

Anyway, felt bit better today, but made sure i got up and faced the day rather than staying in bed and feeling worse. Walked this morning, just a few gentle walks, and have eaten better, less rubbish! I just don't get how i can eat 2 weetabix and then feel rubbish 10 mins later, I thought I would feel better for that?

Time to go, just been invited out tomorrow night which will be nice, my friend with a house full of children too, so that makes a big houseful of children!

Hope everyone is ok, enjoying the lovely weather, 

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy V Day Familymatters!

Good bit of shopping there Drea! I so want to do some retail therapy but I don't have any free days left for weeks.

Babythinkpink, yep you're absolutely right! Whoops. You look beautiful and so young! I can't believe you have a 7 year old!


----------



## Jellycat

I got married 6 weeks after a good friend of mine asnd 4 weeks after another good friend. I can honestly say that the 3 weddings consisted of different budgets, different venues and tastes. What makes a good wedding is not the expense and venue it is celebrating how happy a the newely weds are. We cut costs by having our friend bake the cake decorated with 3 flowers from florist, friend was a Morris dancer so that was our entertainment, bridesmaids were from next, table plan and name cards were made by a friend of ours. Also as we had lived together for 7 years so like ann we asked for money towards our honeymoon, you will be overwhemed by peoples generosity. Everyone said how much they enjoyed the day because we tried so hard to have a relaxed atmosphere so people felt comfortable

If I was so stupid I would show you some of my photos but I dont know how to download pics on this site !!

Well I can now officially joinj the elephant trunk gang... my feet and ankles today have exploded in the heat! I'm hoping it will go down but I don't know how. Hoping to ask the MW next week. Got to send in Maternity leave notification to work next week.... I'm just finding it difficult to decide when I want it to start ooo decisions decisions

Limpetsmum and Babythink pink glad your both feeling better !!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww jellycat your wedding sounds amazing! I had elephant feet last week but they have finally gone down. Having said that I'm pretty sure they'll be looking just as freaky after the hot day tomorrow! I asked my mw and she basically said live with it!! lol


----------



## genies girl

hi guys sorry it takes me so long to catch up with this thread, i must try harder :)
I was extremley sick for the first four months and am now feeling better, i dont have a scanner so i cant put the photos on here unfortunatly but they are confident they are both girls, one of them is very high risk for downs but we just putting that to the back of our minds.

Loving the wedding photos x


----------



## babythinkpink

Genies Girl, I think you can be forgiven, twins are supposed to give bad morning sickness, I was scanned at 9 weeks with my dd because they were sure my sickness related to twins, but no just the one baby in there!
Hope your gradually feeling better :flower:

F&C, Thanks, I have a 16, 9, 7 and 2 yr old, with bubs on the way, it was not that long ago i was stopped being asked if i was old enough to buy alcohol in the supermarket!:haha: 

Baby having a good kick, s/he seems to get involved when its noisy, so either saying shut up you lot, or let me get in here! The children should all be sound asleep, but it being half term its a chaos of dvd's cough medicine, pringles, children who should be in bed! 

Going to go now, have a quick look on fb then to bed, anyone still not on my fb? I think i have 10 or so friends from here, but am a bit confused as to everyone and their names on here!!

Night all, back tomorrow, big waves to everyone, sorry if i have not mentioned personally but it all goes a bit quick for me, I feel rubbish in the mornings and by the time i feel better i am miles behind!! :hugs:xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

babythinkpink, I love your wedding photos! I love your lacy sleeves too... is it part of the dress or a jacket?

My mum has come for a visit for a couple of days and she brought the new pram!!! I love it and keep wheeling it around the house lol

xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Just popping in quickly to say hi!
My dad is visiting at the moment, so I'm not keeping up with this thread the last couple of days.
Feeling way better now that I am paying attention to the protein balance in my diet.
Work does have me wiped though - just a lot of very excited kid energy and me teaching in tropical classrooms whilst 6 months pregnant! :)
LOTS of kickety-kicks from baby lately! :cloud9:
Sigh. It's still cute at this stage! :)
Hope you are all well!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Lovely Wedding photo's. I will try and upload some of mine at some point.

Genies Girl - nice to see you pop by again x

I joined the swollen leg gang yesterday. Nice! Luckily I was wearing a Maxi Dress so nobody noticed but me.

I went to the GP for my 25wk appointment in the afternoon. All was well and she found babies heartbeat immediately and measured my bump. I sorted out my HIP form and she checked my blood pressure which was fine. Next appointment is my 28 week scan on the 23rd June. 

DH didn't get back from Swansea until 7pm yesterday so we are having his Birthday today instead :happydance:

Lovely weather again - have a nice day everyone x


----------



## Jessica214

Morning ladies!! hows everyone feeling??

My migrains are back fun! :(

i have a question....i have only put on about 5lbs then all of a sudden this week i nearly gain 10lbs!!! I dont understand??:wacko: im eating the same things as i was b4. Could this just be a growth spurt?? anyone else gain quickly??


----------



## opticalillus5

All of your pics are gorgeous!!! F&c - I love the decoration outside - which month did you get married in? Emzy - Your table decoration is gorgeous, and the candy looks FAB. Ooo I like talking weddings too, especially now i'm feeling all positive about it again. We're calling the priest today to see if he'll marry the scarlet woman lol... Hopefully he'll not judge me too much for having DD seeing as we're in a recession lol. 

I've got 3 weddings to go to this year, so hopefully it'll give me even more ideas. I might start a scrap book :) 

Bubs is having a good kick all the time lately - it's lovely (even though it wakes me up a lot!). s/he seemed to kick in response to my voice for the first time today, which was nice. 

I'm just about to make a picnic and head to the park for the day. They have a man-made beach at the side of the lake for DD to play in, and loads of slides etc. OH is off today too, which is nice seeing as he's been working loads lately with the crazy bradford cannibal man. 

Hope you all have a fab day :thumbup: 

xxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

I got some good news today. I have been on fixed term contracts in my current job since Feb 09 but they decided to advertise job as permanent. Got interviewed last and was told I have now got a permanent job. Whooo Hooo!!! I was getting worried about my maternity leave/pay etc... but it has all worked our in the end even though I'm only going to be working here for another 12 weeks before I go on maternity leave.

I have also been told that baby will definitely be delivered at 38 weeks because of gestational diabetes so at least I now know the week baby is coming. Definitely getting more excited now!!!


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

Well its a scorcher today, so I am staying inside in the cool!!! Even the puppy is inside!! Ian is putting up Hope's chest of drawers!! So I think I will start washing things and putting them away, they are in a pile on one of the spare beds!! I keep going in and looking at things, I can't believe how tiny they are!

Lovely wedding photo's, I will get round to putting some of mine on! We got married in Kenya, it was way cheaper than a wedding here! We stayed in a 5 star all inc, went on safari and with my dress and Ian's suit cost us about £2700! We had a truly amazing time and feel in love with the place, we will deffo be going back!


----------



## becs0375

Some of our pics of wedding and resort!
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/us.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/Picture001.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/Picture004.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n199/becs0375/Picture026.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jessica, apparently it's about now they double in weight so I'm not surprised you've suddenly gained some weight.

Optical, we got married on the 13th June last year, so it's nearly our 1st year anniversary! Glad you are feeling positive again about your wedding plans.

Blondie congrats on your job going permanant!!

Becs those photos are amazing! I so just want to jump in that pool! lol xx


----------



## Jessica214

Since were doing wedding pics...here are some of mine! I only had about 5 days to plan everything!!! hubby is in the navy and they told him he was deploying in less than 2 weeks and we were already living apart for 1 and half years then add another 8 months.....so ya! i was getting married b4 he left!! LOL :)
https://i848.photobucket.com/albums/ab45/JessicaS214/wedding3.jpg
https://i848.photobucket.com/albums/ab45/JessicaS214/wedding2.jpg
https://i848.photobucket.com/albums/ab45/JessicaS214/firstkiss.jpg


----------



## becs0375

They are lovely Jessica!! My husband is in the army!


----------



## Elphaba

Gorgeous wedding pictures, everyone.

I can't believe some of us are in Third Tri now!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Helllooooo everyone! Hope everyone is coping in the sun a bit better than me today!

I am grumpy! My DH annoyed me sooooo much last night, we had a blazing row even though I had been out and bought stuff for a posh 3 course dinner I was going to cook him as we have been together 4 years as of yesterday! Pah! Still feel angry, yet he is waiting for an apology... does he not know I'm pregnant!!!!! Hee hee... to be honest we are both as wrong as each other... still, it's amazing how much housework you can get done when you're not speaking to your hubby!!!

I think I have replied to everyones pms about donating, I have received a couple of payments already too, thanks girls, I think I will give it till after the weekend to see how much money we get altogether and then I can show you some options of what we can get... does that sound ok?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oh and by the way everyones wedding pictures look stunning!! We got married on the 8th August last year, so 2 and a bit months until our 1st anniversary!!

Here are some piccies of my wedding... we got married in a church in Woodbridge where we live, and our reception 
was held at the sgt's mess where Wayne is based!




My gorgeous stepsons!

And I love this one from our honeymoon... never been on a horse before and I have never been so scared in my entire life!!


----------



## lilia

Lovely wedding pics everyone!! Babythinkpink you look so young and beautiful! What a bunch of gorgeous girlies here on BnB! xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Yep! there's definitely going to be some good looking September babies :haha:


----------



## happy_mom

hi fish & Chips... Thanks for adding me in september stars on the EDD 6... but my dates have been moved futher to august 28th. they found it on my 22nd weeks scan...! thanks and wish all you beautiful ladies a happy & healthy preganancy! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Dolly.

Wow lovely wedding pics ladies! and Louise, I love the little lad's suits!! :D
Can I share some of our guests piccys??

Gosh it's been so hot today!! Decided to split my cleaning into two days so it's more managable with heat and bump!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Me and hubby are visitng my brother in London this weekend :)
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 9









11.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 15









14.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 8









18.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8









57.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SisterRose

Love the dress Want2beamummy, very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## drea2904

Hey all!!! Not loving this dry heat!! keep thinking im going to keel over an the dehydration......! I would be complaining if it was raining tho:wacko:

Some lovely wedding pics, I think Ive attached some of mine to this, Cant believe Ive been married 5 years, we were married 30th April 2005 and our first ds came 29th April 2006 he was due on the 30th!!!! Best 1st anniversary present, yet dh still complains he never got a card!!! 

Well tonight there is a wee fair procession in my area so going to head there and see all the bands and dancers, usually there is a funfair but not today and I had told ds he could go on shows :dohh:! I also think there is a family day tomorrow in our park so that should be good, its also my birthday tomorrow hoping to have a nice family relaxing day!!
 



Attached Files:







wedding1.jpg
File size: 78.1 KB
Views: 10









wedding 2.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 12









scan0002.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 13









scan0003.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MamaBird

WOW!! All your wedding photos are just beautiful! And the dresses gorgeous!! I love looking at photos! Well now I want to join in the fun so here is a bit of my special day. June 7, 2008.
I would have uploaded more...but a lot of uploads failed!?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







22-1.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6









222222222.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0045-2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh these wedding pics are lovely, kind of takes the pressure of the baby thing talking about other stuff!! 

Emzy, It was a separate piece, I only say it a few days b4 the wedding and paid to have fast delivery, it got here Fri for the next day wedding! 

I had a wedding file on my laptop and anything i liked the look of or bought i kept a pic of it, so its really nice looking back on stuff!

How is everyone feeling today? I am a little less sick, thank goodness, but i have also had an hour nap today also which was welcome!
Baby been active in bursts and i think fast asleep in between! Funny how I can feel so much then nothing for ages, dh was just saying how funny it must feel to have this wriggly baby inside you, it was nice to hear him appreciate that he will never know the feeling, he was sort of in awe of it, which feels special!
I do get the feeling of being special with him anyway, he is proud of the bump, our bump!

Drea, funny, i was thinking earlier when someone passing by said to someone else, 'so hot isnt it' I was thinking how we seem to moan about the weather whatever it is, I wonder if they go round in Australia saying, 'hot isnt it' or of they just expect it to be! 
Typical of your hubby to moan about the card, nothing said about the baby! Mind you I sulked because i wanted a pink balloon when dd was born, I wanted him to pick me up from the hospital with a pink balloon, (no flowers allowed) but he didn't, I dropped enough hints!! So this time i will be telling him if he wants to take me home I want a balloon!!! I am such a kid!:hugs:

Want2beamummy, how lovely your pics are, gorgeous dress, gorgeous everything! :hugs:

Bekklez, Ohhhh I can't wait to be comparing baby pics!! Beautiful babies! :hugs:

lilia, Thank you :blush:

Louise, hope you make it up with dh soon, pregnancy makes us so different, husbands should know that!!
Sounds great abut the money, give mine a few days, post round here is strapped to the back of a tortoise.(you think i jest, i live in the middle of nowhere)

Anyway, that's me caught up, sorry if i missed anyone, i can only go to the bottom of the screen to catch up so anyone b4 then gets missed, sorry! 

Don't get too hot, and drink plenty! Its cooler today as its a bit cloudy here and there so not constant which is better!
Off for BBQ shortly, yum, yum, more food, I am getting obsessed with it!!:hugs:xxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Mamabird, lovely pics, we were 2008 wedding too, but November, bit colder!!:flower::hugs:xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jessica, I can't believe you planned a wedding in 5 days. I love your dress, it's so cute!

Louise you look amazing but I can't enlarge your pics. I love all the uniforms.

happy_mom, I've changed you edd. How did your scan go? Did you find out the babies sex?

Wanttobeamummy, your dress is gorgeous and I love the colours you went for. It looks like it was a beautiful day.

Drea, they are lovely photos. I love the black and white one! What an amazing anniversary present you had!

Brigitte, as always you look stunning! And what a handsome hubby! 

I've just had my bloods taken which meant a half day at work.. whoop whoop! My gorgeous dh is sparko out on the sofa bless him and I'm sitting with my feet up on the laptop. I did sit outside by the baby started kicking and I didn't know if that was a good or bad sign so came in... don't want him to be too hot!

For those of you going on holiday abroad, do you plan to wear a bikini or a tankini thingy?

x


----------



## Dolly.

I'm not going abroad but there is a swimming pool at the log cabin sight we're staying at, I'm usually a bikini girl all the way on holiday, but feeling a bit more self conscious about the extra weight so have gone for a cute tankini from newlook's website which is halterneck top and hot pant style shorts


----------



## Fish&Chips

Umm.. I'm not sure if I'm brave enough but I go away on Weds so think I may have left it a bit late.


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Well we had a re-run of DH's birthday today as he didn't get home until late last night. DH isn't a fan of the heat so he started the day pretty grumpy and I made the mistake of taking him shopping to show him the pram we have bought. Trouble is, he had a problem removing the carrycot and got in a strop. I had no problem at all and this seemed to wind him up even more. I've got no idea what he was going as it really couldn't be easier to remove. A swift recovery involved feeding him - we went to Ha Ha and he had a Mixed Grill - cue big smiles and he's been happy for the rest of the day. It's so true that the way to a man's heart is through his stomach!

So here are some of our Wedding Photo's. 

Venue
https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Wedding/kz-06.jpg

Cake 
https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Wedding/kz-109.jpg

and a couple of romantic ones
https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Wedding/kz-935.jpg

https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Wedding/kz-946.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amazing photos Mrs J. Did you have an autumn wedding?


----------



## SisterRose

Everyones wedding pictures are gorrrrgeous. Is there a term for wanting to get married now like being broody for kids? because I think I'm getting that :haha: I won't tell my OH though because I don't want him to run a mile. Especially while I'm pregnant :rofl:

Also. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! cake!

ALSO - I caught baby moving around on camera earlier. I'll post it once it's uploaded.


----------



## Asher

Evening all, just waiting for the kids to come home from the in laws, so chaos should ensue very shortly!

Weather's been gorgeous today eh? A wee bit warm but lovely!

Loving all the wedding talk and pics, so lovely. I will try and load one up from ours, but we had no digital photos as it was 9 years ago! That makes me feel old!! I will try and find one which has been scanned in.

26 weeks tomorrow, only one more week til third tri. I definitely feel A LOT bigger now than I did this time last week, and my movements are far bigger, so I think it's got to be growth spurt time. I feel a lot slower and more achy. Lots of moving around which is soooo nice. 

Found the only two pics uploaded to the computer.... can't believe it's us!!

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/new%20pics/Scans17thApril2008008.jpg
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/new%20pics/Scans17thApril2008007.jpg


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks F&C we got married on the 21st November 08. I had a bit of a shock when I arrived at the venue for our Wedding as the afternoon before our big day, their huge Christmas Tree arrived and they stayed late to decorate it for us. The fire and candles were lit and the baubles were twinkling which created a lovely ambience. Apparently it was pretty cold on our wedding day but I honestly didn't notice despite my bare arms and shoulders. My dress was so heavy I think I was warm from the effort of dragging it around. Our cake was amazing, I liked the Choccywoccydoodah ones but they were about £600-£700. DH wanted a chocolate fountain so I compromised on the cake and got a local maker called Lisa Notley to do it for me, I couldn't believe it when she only quoted us £150! It was a three layer chocolate cake covered in white chocolate and lasted all of about 5 mins once it was cut! I can honestly say that my Wedding was the best day of my life, I just wish I could have slowed time down. My top tip for the ladies getting married this year is to make sure you sneak of with your DH for 20-30 mins on your own and savour the moment. The hardest part of the day is that everyone wants a piece of you, I had to pop outside for some fresh air and to gather myself on several occasions.

I'm really enjoying looking at everyone's pics. 

x


----------



## stmw

eeeek all these wedding pics are getting me excited! Im getting married in 18 days! yay! xxxx


----------



## Asher

Yay stmw that's exciting!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi everyone,
I've had a mega busy day (for someone meant to be resting :blush:). I started off doing 2 loads of washing as the weather was so nice to get it all dry & out of the way, then I took my car into Honda for them to test drive it & tell me what the clunking is so DH can fix it hehe, then i stopped off at focus looking for wood to build my tortoise enclosure only to spend £25 on plants & compost instead :dohh: (although with the savings i made it should have been over a £60 spend :happydance:). On my way home i stopped at a company to ask how much they wanted for he pallets they were advertising for sale (still looking for wood for toroises at this point) only for them to completely fill the back seats of my car with individual slats & the promise of however much more i needed.......for free :happydance:.
On my return home i planted my plants, weeded the cotswold chippings :growlmad: re-potted a few small shrubs, watered the garden, hoovered my car out, bathed & took photo's of the tortoises, got dinner on & now i desperately need a shower! Phew!
I also had a little play with my car seat earlier - god you need a degree to fit those things! Does anyone else have a matrix cup car seat who can tell me how i fit it in the sitting position? I haven't even tried the lying down position yet :wacko: Also is it possible for the rear seat belts to be too short? Cos if i'm trying to fit it correctly it won't go in the back & i have air bags in the front :nope:.

chachadada :hugs: for a difficult time recently & it's good to see you sweetie xxx

opticalillus5 Don't get put off by your friend hun, i nearly died when my neighbours told me their 'budget' wedding cost £15,000 which was also at a stately home! I got married last year at a dream location with all the frills AND designed my own dress (which actually cost just over £1k with the 3 bridesmaids included plus we bought 7 suits for the grooms 'team' !!!) although i will admit it all happened cos i made them happen myself, shopped around & researched where to cut costs all for £3k honeymoon to ireland for 2 weeks included! If you'd like to see my photo's i'm more than happy to pm you the link & pass word to my online album. I'd also be delighted to give out all the advice i found out to help you cut costs in all the appropriate places, photographer recommendation etc. You can have your dream day hun - you just gotta believe. Oh & i planned mine all in 8 months :thumbup:
I also have lots of stuff i need to clear out from my wedding if your interested, Topiary's - my unused beautiful swarovski crystal veil :cry: (didn't suit my dress afterall) a million and one candle holders lol etc. I also made all my own invitations, place settings & table plan which i can help out with (my hobby is crafting). I really should set up as a wedding planner - i didn't get stressed at all & wondered what all the fuss is about when people are left to organise their own weddings :shrug:



> Oh and I forgot the most amazing part.. my dh set up a wedding website with a link to paypal so that people could donate money for our honeymoon! We ended up getting most of it paid for and we went to Bali!

 Ann we set up a wedding website too, people could see the details, get directions, make reservations as we linked all nearby B&B's - DH even had a live weather link on there :dohh:. We had a visitor comment section & a very informal list of ideas for presents we'd like - everyone thought it was ace & i think it cost us about £10 for 5 years domain. 

Yay stmw - have you gone into chill down mode - the 'if it's not sorted now were not having it' period lol


----------



## limpetsmum

Here's a few of mine, the one of me in the dress shows the spectacular view in the background. The cake i bought from Tesco (largest one was £12.99 & i just decorated it myself & stacked all 3 sizes!) the little cakes my friend made for me, i made my table plan, place settings & guest book. I also had great fun (your gonna think i'm mad) getting up at 5am to decorate my own room lol


----------



## genies girl

mrs j08 your wedding venue looks familiar where is it?
All the wedding pics are great.
I got asked by the cashier in sainsburys if i was about to have the baby, i explained that it wanst till sept but its twins, i hope that explained why i look huge .
Hope everyones coping with the heat x


----------



## becs0375

The heat has been a bit much for me today!!After my really bad painful sunburn I am keeping well out of it! I am sure its made me uber sensitive as I am itching so bad on my back, I am sure its prickly heat! I am sat here with a cold pack on it!!


----------



## MrsJ08

genies girl said:


> mrs j08 your wedding venue looks familiar where is it?
> All the wedding pics are great.
> I got asked by the cashier in sainsburys if i was about to have the baby, i explained that it wanst till sept but its twins, i hope that explained why i look huge .
> Hope everyones coping with the heat x

I got married at Athelhampton House in Dorset, beautiful place with stunning gardens.

x


----------



## babythinkpink

Limpetsmum, your a clever little bunny xx

MrsJ08, we were married 1st Nov 08, your cake looks totally fab xx

Only a quick one, just got back from bbq, it was lovely, had a great time, the kids are all tired out, and will be shortly getting the tucked up, youngest in bed already, and others need shoving in the right direction!
Tooth fairy has to come tonight, but have already said if dd doesn't get to bed the fairy won't come tonight, mainly because she will be fast asleep too, but dd still not in bed so fairies may have to come tomorrow! 

Night all :hugs:xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Just another quick check in.
This week just about killed me.
I am fried! The teaching schedule is nuts right now and although the kids are generally lovely, they still take a lot of energy and I'm doing double programs everyday. I am just completely pooped.
I plan to putter around all weekend and get my energy back.
Hope all are well!


----------



## limpetsmum

Grrrr I get so annoyed with everyone saying "ooh I bet this heats hard for you?" No actually, I love summer, this is what I class an ambient temperature (I should have been born a reptile or something lol)


----------



## Laura617

*everyone's wedding pictures look so lovely. I got married in February but we didn't really make a big deal of it. We had already been living together for 7 years so we just figured it was about time we made it legal and went to vegas lol as I was already pregnant at that point it just made for a very long trip, but are having a delayed wedding reception the 27th of this month so I will share some pics after that's done and over with. I was *


----------



## genies girl

limpetsmum said:


> Grrrr I get so annoyed with everyone saying "ooh I bet this heats hard for you?" No actually, I love summer, this is what I class an ambient temperature (I should have been born a reptile or something lol)

I totally agree im being asked this every day, i went out with a friend yesterday who wanted to find me a nice chair in the shade, i sat in the sun because ive always liked it :haha:


----------



## babythinkpink

genies girl said:


> limpetsmum said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr I get so annoyed with everyone saying "ooh I bet this heats hard for you?" No actually, I love summer, this is what I class an ambient temperature (I should have been born a reptile or something lol)
> 
> I totally agree im being asked this every day, i went out with a friend yesterday who wanted to find me a nice chair in the shade, i sat in the sun because ive always liked it :haha:Click to expand...

I am not finding the heat any different from any year, I know from seeing pregnant women thinking b4 it must be harder to be pregnant in the summer, but I am finding it the same.
I am not a summer person, I get heat rashes but I am actually enjoying the warmth, and so is bump! Less clothes is nice.
I have had 'you must be feeling the heat' but my honest answer is its no different from any other year, and like genies girl says its just nice at the moment, not what i would class as really hot.

:hugs:xx


----------



## Choc1985

Hey how r we all I'm absolutly shattered all the time Nd iv been off for half term this week oh well only 35 teachin days left. My oh just gone to pick up his dd let's hope she behaves this weekend lol. He wants to take her to the farm this weekend but iv only just thought can I go to a farm with all those animals bein pregnat didn't think wen I agreed to go lol 

Have. Good weekend every one x


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I agree, I'm not really finding the heat any different to any other year, it does make me feel tired sometimes but it would do that regardless of being pregnant. I too am enjoying the sunshine and wearing floaty dresses and sandals is probably the most comfortable attire for pregnancy. 

Not sure what we are up to today yet, we are waiting for my DH's uncle to arrive as he called us last night to say he was popping over. I'm hoping whatever we do might involve afternoon tea and a large slice of cake! 

I've just been going through the babies stuff and counting how many things I have in each size. I guess I had better wash them soon, although I think I might wait until after my 28 week scan. 

I went to get my baby bath yesterday but it was out of stock in John Lewis - I knew I should have bought it when I saw it a couple of weeks ago. Much to my Mum's disapproval I am going to get a Tummy Tub. Mum doesn't like them - a bit too unusual and modern for her taste, but I've watched the video's on "You Tube" and fancy giving it a go. Anybody else having one??

It's my birthday in a couple of weeks and I'm thinking of using my birthday money to treat myself to a Lin&Leo Changing Bag. I figure it's going to be my handbag for the next couple of years so I'd like to have a nice one.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## becs0375

Afternoon!!

Well I had a crap nights sleep, couldn't get comfy and my back was itching like mad!! So got up early cleaned the house form top to bottom, took the dog out and then went back to bed for 2 hours!!!

Off out this afternoon for a nice cold frescatto!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls!

Just got back from our 4D scan and it was amazing!! She is so cute and just would not keep still, wriggling all over the place! I've posted some pics here on a separate thread if you'd like to see: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/344045-our-baby-girl-4d.html

I've also put the 30 odd pics we got on facebook so you can have a look if you have me on there too. We also got a dvd of the scan which I've already watched twice!!

xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I have to say I am definitely feeling the heat. I normally love summer and you can't keep me indoors but...not now. Of course it probably has a lot to do with the fact that here in Texas it is 95 degrees but feels like 107 degrees with the heat index and the humidity. UGH! Not to mention, I developed a horrible toothache on Thursday and now am taking antibiotics for an infected tooth. The pain is horrible but at least now I think it is slacking up a little. I will be so excited for next Thursday when I finally hit my V day. I feel so far behind everyone else. LOL


----------



## becs0375

Just had a look at your pics Emma, they are gorgeous xxx

I am sure Hope has had a growth spurt, feels like she is getting a right little porker and my bump is deffo getting bigger!!


----------



## SisterRose

Emzy, those pics are soooo cute! 

Lovely weather again this weekend. :thumbup:

I was going to be buying my own pram, I'd see one I liked on sale for £605 and a few others for a bit cheaper but my mum sprung that she'd bought me a second hand one from a carboot sale for me. I was a bit miffed at first, I didn't get to see it and say if I liked or wanted it and sorry to sound ungrateful but said I probably wouldn't use it and would buy myself the one I'd seen BUT she did a real good job, was so surprised. I think it's lovely! it turns in to a pushchair at the front for when baby is older and all sorts.

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/DSCF9117.jpghttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/DSCF9118.jpg

And....it was £20!!


----------



## opticalillus5

I love seeing all these wedding pics! They're gorge :thumbup:

Thanks so much limpets - I can't believe how organised you were! I'm a little stressed by it all already - and we're a year away! 

I've decided to give myself a 'day off' from thinking about the wedding today, and we went to York for the day instead. It was lovely, even though we had to carry the umbrella around with us in the blazing sun because there was a really heavy downfall! I had tea and the most amazing slice of victoria sponge EVER outside in the sun. 

Thing is now, I'm shattered, and DD is due to come home any minute. I hope she's tired too. 

Emzy - you're girlie is soooo cute! I've seen all the pics on FB - they're amazing. 

Bekklez - that pram is gorgeous, and look at the wheels - it's brand new! What a bargain! And I thought mine was good for £150 - your mum sure knows how to shop! 

Hope you've all had a fab day today :)


----------



## angie79

Hi everyone

I just posted in the all new 3rd tri thread :happydance:
I thought i would pop in here.

I'm glad to here your all well and i cant believe how quick the time is going.
Pretty soon you will all be in the 3rd tri and i'm so excited for you :happydance:

Love to you all

xxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Simon is napping, we've been puttering around getting small chores done, and I can finally sit down with a cuppa and bnb!
I missed a bunch of wedding fun, it seems!
I did a quick skim, but there are just too many posts to catch up on everything (chatterboxes! :)), so forgive me if I just sort of start from here!
Bekklez - that pram is wonderful! And a brilliant deal! I love scoring those kind of bargains! Your mum rocks! She just saved you $1000 CAD! :) Stroller prices are getting to be absolutely obscene. I used ours a lot when Simon was a babe, but by 6 months, he was big, strong and wiggly, and we switched to using a backpack carrier (also a secondhand score). That suited him a lot better. And now, he just wants to run everywhere.
So many of those big ticket items of baby gear don't even get the use you think they will. I've tried to be a baby gear minimalist for that reason, and I still feel like we are drowning in carriers, bouncy chairs, etc. :nope: It's hopeless!
Baby is so very strong and kicky these days. Husband is able to feel regular kicks and baby seems particularly excited when he hears Simon. Sweet little bean. :cloud9:
Hope everyone has a nice weekend.
It's not snowing anymore, but mostly cloudy and overcast and pretty cool. At least most of our flowers did survive the snow last week. That makes me a lot more cheerful! 
The garden is a disaster again, though. I need to get out there in the mud and battle those weeds.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks angie sweetheart, hope you are doing okay :hugs:

I am not so sure about third tri, I feel like the youngest in the class again! And not too many people answered my 'is diarrhoea normal? TMI question. They are all lovely, I just feel weirded out by it!

Got my 4d scan tommorow, so nervous and excited :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Mrs J08, I really must sort out what i have too, I think i have loads but then i look and its not as much as i thought and i expect i have a load of stuff all in the same size and nothing else!:hugs:

Emma, you lucky thing seeing baby so clearly, lovely pics, still really want a 4d scan done, still thinking about it! :hugs:

Bekkles, No Way!! that pram is gorgeous, and Jane is a really good make, and £20 what a steal, sounds like a deal made by a husband while the wife was off getting a coffee!!!! It looks brand new, I can imagine what pictures you were thinking up when your Mum mentioned it!!

opticalillus, How are you hun, hope you have had a great day!:hugs:

Angie, I was a bit of a late comer on here, it is sweet of you to pop by :hugs:

Well been a nice day, dd decided she didn't want her nappy on today, and we have potty 5 sofa 1, not bad really, for her choice, I was not ready to start tbh, i have been saying i will wait til she is ready, but telling us 'nappy off' is i suppose as clearly as she can get and Mummy just has to get to grips with her baby being ready to be potty trained!

Done a mountain of washing, and ironing, just glad its all done.
Just sat down to bgt, and not overly bothered by it, very strange really I watch these things to the final then don't care who wins!!

Big waves to everyone, I think with the third tri movers the second tri is getting easier to keep up with!!! Will be moving soon, then back up to the speed of us all chatting away!

Time to go, back tomorrow, big :hugs: everyone xx


----------



## angie79

Ha ha Drazic didnt you say that about 2nd tri - you will be fine. - I'm going to have to pop by to see your pictures of the 4d scan - how exciting.

xxx


----------



## Laura617

*Only here for a quick message. I am really glad that most of you ladies are handling the heat so well and its not even an issue. We have been having unseasonable cold weather, which I love but now its warming up. I hate the heat anyway and living in California we get such high temps that it just drains you. Yesterday was only like 90 degrees (think that's 32 Celsius) so not really all that hot and I was not liking it at all so hate to see when it gets to the 110 - 115 mark ugh.*


----------



## MamaBird

Drazic<3 said:


> I am not so sure about third tri, I feel like the youngest in the class again! And not too many people answered my 'is diarrhoea normal? TMI question. They are all lovely, I just feel weirded out by it!

I have to say I agree! I was in there a few times and felt like I was drowning in labour questions, birth announcements...and I posted my very first 3rd Tri bump pic in there Thursday and everyone just ignored me too!? So I went back to 2nd tri to read stuff in there!lol Hopefully it gets better. :shrug:


----------



## becs0375

Evening all!!!

That pram is lush Bekks!!!!! Your Mum is an awesome deal maker!!!!

Drazic I hope your 4d scan goes brilliantly, can't wait to find out how you get on!!

My bloody prickly heat is giving me jip, I am sat here with a flippin ice pack on my back!!


----------



## Asher

Hi Angie!! Good to see you, how are things with you?

Officially 26 weeks today :happydance: nearly at third tri, although I agree about the scariness of the place!! Lots of labour questions and people having babies! Eeeeek! And I've done it twice before! :haha:

Sounds like everyone has had a productive day!

Drazic you sound like me with the pelvis/back/hip thing. I have good and bad days, and the bad days stink. 

Bekklez I love your pram! It's like mine! I had one originally for Archie almost 6 years ago, and still use it as a pushchair for Jack. I got a new one of ebay for this baby cos I love it so much. Not so neat folded down, but fab for pushing, and really comfy for baby. :thumbup:

Fab scan pics emzy! She looks so gorgeous! Bet you can't wait to meet her in a few weeks time now! 

Good luck Drazic for tomorrow and your scan, enjoy every second!

Babythinkpink go your little one! Jack made a similar "nappy off" decision at 2 years, 2 months, and there was no going back once we had started as he's a stubborn little rotter!!

We had a nice day, topped off with a trip to the airport viewing area to watch the planes (one of which was the in-laws flying off to Cyprus (cue two very excited little boys!), then off to the park, then called in at a shop to get magazines and treats. A nice day. :)


----------



## becs0375

3rd tri is scary!! Its like its finally getting really real!!


----------



## Asher

becs0375 said:


> 3rd tri is scary!! Its like its finally getting really real!!

I know!! It's definitely not just wind! It's a baby! With arms and legs and everything!


----------



## becs0375

Its like up until that point its been a dream and then wham!!! Reality!


----------



## Asher

Definitely, it's lovely. Time to be nesting and getting ready for becoming a bigger family! Such a nice thought. We'll be more tired but happy to be tired. Can you tell I am in soppy mode tonight. My hormones are ruling EVERYTHING at the moment!


----------



## Elphaba

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather and isn't wilting too much.

I had my 4D scan today and am pleased to announce we're expecting a little boy! Can I have a little 'blue' pic added next to my name on the first page? :blue:

Here's a pic from my scan - Im in love already :cloud9:. I'll put some more on another thread as well as in my journal.
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_6.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsJ08

Elphaba - I just came on especially to check your journal! Congratulations on your gorgeous little man :happydance: I'm so pleased he wasn't shy, really happy for you xxxx


----------



## Asher

Aw congrats Elphaba on a little boy!! They're wonderful!! xx


----------



## angie79

Hi Asher hun
yeah i'm really good now thanks - just starting to save for ttc - i'm aiming (and there is a very good chance of getting there) of ttc at christmas like before so i can get a september star 2011 :kiss:


----------



## becs0375

I can't believe I have been up for an hour already!!! Damn prickly heat and scratching!!! I think a trip to the Dr's is in order tomorrow, I cannot carry on like it, I am seriously sleep deprived and so is Ian!! A cold flannel only works for so long, I have put all I can on it!!! Its only really bad at nights and first thing in the morning!!!

Congrats on the :blue: Elphaba!!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls, glad it isn't just me! Guess it just all seems real and scary. Why would they care about my poo problems when they are giving birth :rofl:

Will let you all know how the scan goes later. She is wide awake now so will probably sleep later and turn her back to the scan, she tends to misbehave at them! :rofl: 

Sending love to you all :hugs:


----------



## genies girl

drazic enjoy your scan x

Bekklez your pram is stunning id be very proud of it x

Back to work after half term for me tommorow, its my last 6 weeks for a while so i cant complain x


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All,

Hope everyone feeling ok today!

Yes reality hits me when i am sorting out baby stuff, tha't when i start to realise this wriggly thing is gonna come out and is a real baby, and this is my 5th! 
I can't wait to do stuff, and the more i think about it the more i can't wait.

Elphaba, Congrats on your little boy, he looks so sweet, just love those 4d scans!

Drazic, Hope baby behaves for the scan! xx

Genies girl, we have those 6 weeks we are counting too, luckily we have a hoiday in 4 weeks, so i am counting down those 4 first, then 2 more school weeks then summer holidays so no long school run, then the children change schools and I can waddle til baby is here, then pram push:happydance:

becs, I will ask the midwife, but i am pretty sure all my itching is prickly heat, I get it every year as soon as the weather gets slightly warmer, but this year I have not taken anything for it, i get it on the tops of my feet, hands, arms, and if i scratch it needs more and i could keep going til it bleeds, so i try not to touch it at all, like you have had the ice packs etc, something i remember from childhood having ice packs on my arms!! Its not so bad now i am an adult but most prob because i have been able to take stuff for it usually!

Anyway, hope it is ok weather today as i have more washing to get out, it looks ok at the moment but it is supposed to rain later.
Dd has decided 'nappy on' today, but again not sure how long it will be for as I think she is just tired, she is grumpy today, she is funny because she gets in real strops! When i was pregnant with her if i bent over to get stuff out of the cupboard she would have a good old kick, like she was moaning and i used to say we have a right stroppy madam on our hands here, and she is!:haha:
She has just told my 10 yr old he cant sit on the sofa with her because her books are there, he has sat on the floor, and knows better than to argue with a 2 yr old!!:haha:

Hope everyone has a great day whatever your up to today :hugs:xx

Oh and YAY 25 weeks today!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone!!

27 weeks today wooooooooo!! I am no longer 'supposed' to be in here, I am merely visiting hee hee!!!!!

Becs, sorry about your itching :( It sounds really pants, hope you get some joy with the doctor!
Bekklez, what a gorgeous pram!! What a bargain!!
Drazic looking forward to seeing your piccies, hope you have a great time at the scan!
Emzy and Elphaba your piccies are gorgeous, congrats on a blue bump!!
Forgotten everything else... really going to have to get that notepad! I always feel so guilty when I re read after posting and I've missed something!!
 
By the way ladies, if anyone else is wanting to make a donation towards Amy's gift can you please PM me, quite a few people seemed interested but there isn't much at the moment, I just wanted to remind you :) I intend to start looking at options during the week, ideally I would like the 'gift' to get to her by next Friday :)


----------



## Snoozie

Hi girls, sorry I'm not here much, still half term here so I have three children to entertain, plus hubby is home from work so my pc time is limited.

Roll on Monday lol!

I made viability omn friday! Feels good! :)

Chat more on monday.xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

Bekklez - Lovely pram, what a bargain !!!

Limpetmum et al - I'm the complete opposite I'm struggling with the sun at the moment. I find the heat unbeareable it makes me feel so sick.... I've never been much of a sun worshipper

Emzy & Elphaba - Congrats on your 4d scans and :blue stork: elphaba

Well haven't been on here for a couple of days as I've been so busy with work / family. I'm slightly unsure this week as my kicks haven't been as frequent nor as strong, but I think after the stress of last week, baby is just having a slow period... I only starting feeling the kicks a couple of weeks ago as I'm a chunky monkey, so I haven't got a 'normal' pattern at the moment anyway. Got my MW appointment first thing Tuesday morning so going to tell her about it all and see what she thinks. 

Meant to be going car shopping today as I need to exchange my convertible for a more sensible car (thinking Ford Focus), but we ended up having a long day yesterday as we spent the day with my sister whose decided to call of her wedding... I'm heartbroken for her at the moment. As nowhere near us have a car I really want we have decided to take it easy today instead. Think I might do some knitting

Louise just Pm'd you

Hope everyone is having a nice day xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

It's a sign, no sooner did I write my post the baby started kicking away happily.... and for the first time I saw my belly moving :dance:

Oh well glad I didn't get too worried


----------



## SisterRose

:wohoo: Jellycat! 

Somehow - I always find writing on here about baby being quiet or other things makes the baby start kicking and moving around soon after. They must know we're talking about them :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I am totaly freaked out by the 3rd tri too.... I keep coming back in here it's too scary!!

Bekklez your pram is lovely, what a total BARGAIN!!

Elphaba Congrats on your little boy! He looks like a right cutie too x

Becs Your pricky heat sounds ouch!! I have this horrible sore rash under my boobs, I think where they've got big and I have been sweating (how glamorous!) and that's all itchy and sore too, driving me nuts!

Happy 25 weeks babythinkpink!

Happy 27 weeks Louise!! Oh and I will sort out the money for Amy soon I promise, I need to try and figure out paypal and if I can't I might have to get your address lol I'll let you know

Happy v day for last friday Snoozie!


I tell you what, baby has been going nuts the last few days! The sonographer yesterday couldn't believe how much she was moving around and didn't believe me when I said it's been like that all day every day for a good few days! It's lovely, but very tiring as I hadn't been able to sleep very well as she kicks all night and I have to get up for a wee at least 4 or 5 times in the night at the mo. The sonographer said she was head down yesterday so that must be why I keep needing a wee!! I was so tired last night I went to bed at about 10pm and slept til 11.30am this morning! 

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Asher those photos are lovely!

MrsJ your wedding sounds so romantic and atmospherical! We got married on a hot day and I was sooooo hot in my dress. It made me have to get changed in to my jeans at about 11am!!!

Ahh.. great minds limpetsmum!

Genies girl, people keep asking me if I'm having twins! It must be nice to say yes and explain your bump.

ooh Laura I can't wait to see your photos.

I'm not suffering too much in the heat although my feet and ankles swell up and that's quite painful. Also I get worried about the baby so don't stay in the sun too long incase he's getting too hot.

Emma those photos are amazing. Did you cry? I think I would have!

Bekklez that pram is lovely.. you have a clever Mummy.

Will catch up with the other posts later! Too many in one sit! x


----------



## drea2904

Hey all!! Hope we are all well, its a bit cooler here thankfully!! Im usually ok with the heat as we dont get much in Glasgow:haha: Well i had a lovely birthday yesterday, very quiet and relaxing it was just perfect actually!! I got some nice pressies, Im going to have a lovely bath later with my new bath oilds and take in my new book then put on my new jammies lol. My dh & ds took me to TGI Fridays and I had 3 amazing courses and my dessert (the best hot choc fudge EVER!) was served with a candle and all the hosts sung happy birthday :blush: Mason abso loved that tho!! I then pooped into our local pub to see my dad and there was a fundraiser on for injured and retired soldiers, and a few of them were there, there was entertainment on and I also got a happy birthday in there it was sung to me with an accordian lol(old mans pubs are the best!). I had a few visitors and then relaxed and watched BGT with some munchies, just PERFECT!

Beks what an amazing pram for £20!! It looks brand new!!! Congrats on all viable and 3rd tri movers, eek!! Just loving all the 4d pics, I have paid for mine at baby show I just have to call to arrange date, not sure when to do it tho!! I got it at about 28 wks with Mason I think.

Louise I am just posting the money, dh is posting in morning so you should get on tues/wed. Loving all the wedding talk, could do it all again!! I have 3 weddings in the next 8 weeks so might not feel the same after that lol! I know I have forgot loads of things I will catch up again later!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All xx

Done our Sunday shop, but not much fun with the children asking fro everything and 2yr old wanting to walk not go in the trolley!
But spend was low so that was good, I wasn't picking everything up at random because i was watching the children, my youngest puts everything she can reach in the trolley so i do have to watch for that one just in case i go through the till with loads of stuff i didn't want, the only thing she got past me was a multi pack of Mars bars, but i let her off those:haha:

Baby has been really active again, seem to have a day every now and again that is very busy baby, and it is not comfortable, not quite sure how baby is lying but i get a leg or arm across the front of my tummy, then back again, then again, and it gets quite sore after a while, cute to watch but feels all across me at the moment, will look forward to head down so the space makes a bit more sense in there! 

Drea, Glad you had a lovely Birthday, sounds lovely, and yum for the fudge pud! :hugs:

Emzy, don't be freaked out by the 3rd tri, it will be ok once we are all over there!! And the funny thing is as we all wait for 27 weeks the babies will all come along when they are ready! My ds was due in the Feb and didn't show up til mid March, so would have kept you guys hanging on for that one! I am hoping for on time baby here, but some first time Mummies may be late and could be delivering the same time! 

I have a camera shy bump, it wriggles like mad, and as soon as i put the camera on it stops!!

Snoozy, we finally have laptops for most of us in the house as the children have one to share, and the eldest got his own, so it is just dh i fight for the laptop, and that is enough! School starts tomorrow!

Jellycat, hope your sister is ok :hugs: Yay to baby wriggling again!:hugs:

Just managed to get wriggle bum on camera, will not have to figure out how to get it on here! It shows the leg or whatever going across my tummy, looking again i would say it has to be a leg its too big to be anything else.

Back later :hugs:

My dd just said, 'baby in there, waiting for her to come out' (she always says her) 'waiting for her to get bigger, and bigger and bigger!'
Um yes, not too big thanks!:haha:


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Enjoying a very nice day outside with my boy. We have planted some sunflowers and washed rocks (Simon's very favourite activity :dohh:) and played all sorts of silly Simon games.
Now he is quite tuckered out and collapsed on my lap with his bottle. I'm hoping he takes a nice long nap while I get the rest of the gardening done and do some photo editing.
I need a relaxed day to really be rested enough for another grueling week. I am counting down the days until our school programs are done. The kids are great, but so overly excited and I just feel so drained after having dealt with them all week long. :sleep:
Gardening is a nice change of pace! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Angie, so nice to hear from you! Hope you are doing well.

I agree about the 3rd tri. My worries seem petty there as everyone else has big concerns ie labour etc. I feel like I'm 'playing' being pregnant compared to them!

Becs I got prickly heat until I used P20. Have you tried it? It's AMAZING!!! You apply it only once and it lasts all day, even if you have a swim! It doesn't clog your pores like normal lotion does as it's alcohol based.

Happy 26 weeks Asher!

Elphaba, that is a lovely pic and congrats on your little boy!

Louise, have you got my cheque yet? Also if you need more let me know and I'll add a little more to the kitty. Thanks for organising it all Louise.

Hi V-Day from Friday Snoozie!

Jellycat, Ford Focus' are great cars and very practical. I bet you feel bad about loosing the convertible though and yey to seeing the baby move!

Happy 25 weeks babythinkpink!

Happy birthday for yesterday Drea. Glad you had a good one.

Been busy making juices today as my sister-in-law gave us one that she wasn't using! It's amazing but we've already used about £12 of fruit!!!

xxx


----------



## Asher

Louise my money has made it to the envelope but not the postbox - promise it will be winging it's way to you tomorrow! Grr I am crap sometimes!

Hope we're all okay today, can't wait til we're all over on third tri now. Not long. 

We've had a lovely day today. Swimming with the boys, I did my swim and felt great for it. There was a lady in the swim lane who was 8 months preggers and struggling to swim, and she said she thought I was amazing! Woo hoo! That made me feel good for the first time in ages, and also made me feel glad I have kept up the exercise as much as the SPD lets me. :thumbup:

We then went to B&Q and got a few bedding plants, which DH and the boys helped me to plant. That did my back no good, but our little back garden which is tiny, now looks quite nice.

I think I might do some of my knitting tonight. DH thinks I am very twee with my knitting needles!! :haha:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Good evening everyone....hope ur all well! Love the pram bec and those 3d scan pics are amazing ladies!! 

My LO had a real wake up call last night at about 2am...Chris n i were both fast asleep in bed with the window open as it was really muggy, then the loudest thunder you have ever heard started....Chris n i both literally jumped out of bed, i ran to the window thinking something was going on outside then realised what it was!! Poor baby bump was going wild, kicking like mad and spinning around!!! x


----------



## becs0375

I am so glad its cooled down!! I bought some e45 itch relief today and its working so far, but as I have scratched so much my back is really sore! I am deffo gonna make a Dr's tomorrow!! 

I really must get my money sorted for you Louise, I don't know where the time has gone!

Hope the 4d scan went well Drazic!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

....oh my goodness im 27 weeks on Tuesday!!!! Arghhh...i dont want to move over either!!!!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

lilbumpblue said:


> ....oh my goodness im 27 weeks on Tuesday!!!! Arghhh...i dont want to move over either!!!!! x

Congrats!


----------



## babythinkpink

We will all be fine once we are there, anyway, we have little choice girls, these babies are growing and will want out in about 13 weeks or so!!

Had a nice day, children bathed and ready for bed, dh in shower, all on target for a reasonably early night!

F&C I may get that cream tomorrow, my feet and legs get pretty bad, although weather is supposed to cool down from now on in.

Asher, we have a small garden too, and it is full of little tubs and flowers, it is really pretty this year as the girls have been planting with me and we are waiting on our strawberries now! Really must get some tomato plants in some grow bags a bit quick!

Well I am off now, hope everyone has a nice night, back tomorrow,:hugs:

Louise, hopefully you will get my cheque soon, thanks again for organising everything xx

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies. Hope all is well for each of you. I am still battling this awful toothache and hoping I can get in with the oral surgeon tomorrow to have it pulled. I need relief. The Cade bump is moving around like crazy (as usual) despite me having to take Codeine for my tooth. It's a bit of a relief to know it hasn't knocked him out like it does me. LOL
I know what you all mean about 3rd tri. I have snuck over a few times to read some threads but so many of the ladies are announcing births.....Aaaaah! I keep forgetting that our times are right around the corner. I have told DH that we are picking a nursery theme by tonight and ordering it b/c so far we have done nothing towards getting ready and I feel like we are slacking. 
Congrats to all the ladies who have hit V day recently and the wedding pics were beautiful. You ladies make me jealous with all the gorgeous castles and other places you had your ceremonies.


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
I've had a bit of a crappy weekend :cry: i was meant to go to the crop on saturday 10-5pm but had a row with DH & ended up tellin him to move back to his parents :cry: i couldn't face being around people so i came back & rowed with him some more. Then i cried for about 4 hours, then we agreed a truce but i still cried randomly. I decided to re-try fitting the car seat only to find out my back seat belts are not long enough (so i cried again) it fits in the front but i have air bags so i can't use it in the front, not sure what i'm going to do :shrug: DH said he will look into replacing the rear belts with longer ones but i hate to think how faffy that will be.
Today was better, spent the day in the garden getting it all mowed, strimmed, last of the plants potted etc. Got housework & a pile of ironing done between us. Then we had a bbq (just the 2 of us) & i'm just going for a bath now to ease my muscle aches :dohh:.

I'm just uploading some photo's of the garden & the tortoises onto facebook........i have also snook a photo or two of me in the garden looking hot & fat :haha:

Well back to work for me tomorrow, i still have the pain in my kidneys but it seems to come & go :shrug: i have another check up appointment witht he consultant on wednesday so they can monitor us more closely :thumbup:


Emzy - i saw your piccies on facebook, thay are amazing & i bet the video is even better (although 4D still freaks me out a little lol)

Choc - probably too late now but i know you should avoid lambs due to a virus they carry but not sure about anything else - i'm sure the farm would know.

Bekklez you have a Jane' too :happydance: i have one (but a 4 wheel one) they are awesome! I can't believe she got it for £20 bargain! What car seat do you have for it? I do believe you can only fit the Jane ones too it but they do quite a few, you can also change the fabric covers for them if you get bored - ebay have loads!



> I have a camera shy bump, it wriggles like mad, and as soon as i put the camera on it stops!!

 I have a person shy one! Whenever i try to feel or get DH to feel he stops moving :growlmad: same when i look, i olny catch a few kicks then he stops grrrrr lol


----------



## drea2904

:hugs: Limpetsmum

Yes we will all be moving over very soon its so exciting, nervous, crazy oohh its just EEK!!!

I got the e45 itch relief from my gp which was fabby, saved me from buying! (love this year free lol)

Glad you had a nice day Asher! Its so good when you feel good:)

Awh nurse Kel how sore!

Im just out a lush bath with all my new products and new jams and slippers on:) Hubby is working tonight, finnishing at 10 but Ive had him at home for a whole week which has been super!

Well maybes bed time for me soon, ds has started getting up through the night, not sure why as he has always been a great wee sleeper, right through since he was 7 weeks. Hopefully get him out of it before bubba comes!.x


----------



## NurseKel

Oh Drea, the new jams and slippers sound lovely after a lush bath. I am so jealous. Of course it is only 4 pm here so not quite bed time yet. 
Limpetsmom, I am so sorry you're having such a hard time of it. I hope things get better for you soon.
Babythinkpink, you are so right...hahaha. These little stars are coming out regardless if we are ready or not. 
Louise, I have no idea what is going on with the money hold til the 9th with paypal. Hopefully it won't create a problem for you. You are such a doll for organizing all of this.


----------



## Asher

Sorry you've had a rough weekend Angie. That stinks. Are you and DH okay now? That's a bummer about your carseat, it's the same as mine too (one of them anyway ha ha!). We used to put Archie lay down between the middle and one of the outside seats, would that work for you? It is quite a big carseat though, I did use struggle even in the sitting position to fasten the thing in. :hugs:

Drea, Lush bath sounds just gorgeous! I need to treat myself to some pampering stuff I think, I very rarely have a bath, only usually time for a shower, but best make a bit of "me" time maybe before the little one comes along! Hope your little guy sleeps better for you tonight. 

NurseKel you hit the nail on the head there with Louise! I agree, very very cool of you to volunteer to be the organiser. I count myself lucky to have such a nice bunch of girls as friends! :hugs:

Anyway, am off to bed before the hormones rule me any more and I end up bawling for no good reason again!! Night all :flower:


----------



## totallyashley

Hey, I am new to the forum but I will be having a September star :)
My little girl, Daisy is going to be born on the 20th September and I can't wait!

How are all of your pregnancy's going?


----------



## limpetsmum

WOOHOO i moved up a box! Does that mean i am officially 3rd tri now?

Here's my travel system :happydance: the 1st piccy is with the car seat laying flat, the 2nd is with the car seat & reversible cosy toes, the 3rd in pushchair mode & the 4th with car seat in 'no your not gonna look at my cute bubba so sod off' mode :haha:
 



Attached Files:







forum 1.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5









forum 2.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5









forum 3.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3









forum 5.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## limpetsmum

> Sorry you've had a rough weekend Angie. That stinks. Are you and DH okay now? That's a bummer about your carseat, it's the same as mine too (one of them anyway ha ha!). We used to put Archie lay down between the middle and one of the outside seats, would that work for you? It is quite a big carseat though, I did use struggle even in the sitting position to fasten the thing in.

 Thanks hun, yeah were ok - just tit for tat really hun. It all started over bloody housework - i'm not the tidiest of folk & DH is obsessive about being tidy (as he lived with some unfavourable housemates in the past) anyway were making the effort on both parts now to be considerate to each other :thumbup:
I can fit it lying down so i guess i'm ok for a few months, it's in the upright position it doesn't fit :cry: i'm so hoping we don't have to buy a second car seat to leave permantently in my car cos that will just be a bugger!


----------



## Louise3512uk

F&C I received your cheque yes, thanks, it was the first one!! I will attempt to PM people when I receive so at least you all know that it's here safe!


----------



## SisterRose

Also sorry to hear you've had a rough weekend Limpetsmum :hugs:

Louise, you'll have to let me know when you recieve what I sent!

Thanks everyone for the nice comments about my pram :)


I can't wait to move in to my house with my OH, at the moment I'm still at home with my mother and brother. My friend from university decided to come home this weekend and has come over which has resulted in my brother, her and her boyfriend all deciding to get drunk. :dohh: 
I don't really mind everyone having a drink and having fun but really - they're sooooo loud! my younger brother is 19(well he's turning 20 on Wednesday) is such an awful drunk he's yelling instead of talking, there's three seperate people having different conversations and my head is totally spinning listening to it all! and I feel a little ill tonight, sick and off colour. I hope they shut up before I get in bed, it usually goes on until 3am in the morning.

Oooohhhh, I've forgotten what it's like to be part of the drunk crowd and now I'm just a miserable pregnant lady :rofl:

X


----------



## Asher

Aw Bekklez it's hard being the sober one in the crowd! I still feel it now, and I'm on my third little one!! In our group of mates, the boys have been together since being little boys, and they're coming up to 30 now. So the gang has been a gang a long time. Most have either got a couple of kids who can stay at grandma's overnight or whatever, and the rest have no kids, so they're back onto wild nights out. I'm at the point now being preggers where I just say I'm not going out rather than sit with a shandy watching them all getting [email protected]£[email protected]!! Boring, but I'd rather just wait until my own baby can be looked after and I can go out properly. I did suggest the girls could just go out for something to eat and the pics or something, but that's not happened! But I am used to being treated a bit like I am an alien when I am pregnant now! I hope you got to sleep okay hun. :hugs:

Your pram looks cool Angie! I love that apple and cherry colour. Mine is the one which is sort of black/grey/bright yellow. Same carseat just different colour. Fab! Love it!

I am gonna have some breakfast and hope the kids play nice today, they were a couple of stars yesterday. Have a good day all!


----------



## Snoozie

Welcome totally ashley, I'm pretty new here too. Congrats on your little girl, Daisy is a lovely name!

Limpets, lushous pram! :)

Bekklez, lol. I hope they let you get some sleep.

Whoop whoop my boys are in school, normality returns lol. Maybe now I can reclaim my much needed afternoon naps. :)


----------



## apaton

Limpetsmum and bekkelz fab prams :thumbup:

Louise could u pm me your adress ill have to post the money today dont know what paypal is playing at :grr:

Tottally ashley welcome :wave:

congrats to third tri and viables :happydance:

Hope everyone is well :flower:

im going to book my 4d scan today :yipee::yipee: xxx


----------



## Asher

Hiya totally ashley! love the name Daisy!

Yay on booking your scan Apaton!


----------



## peanut84

hey just thought id let u no we are on team pink and very excited.xx
wre naming our little girl kaidie-rae amielia dawson


----------



## Dolly.

Pointless post ladies but just had to share my excitement.
We're finally in double digits! 98 days till Tristan is due!!! Woohoooo
(Plus rocking chair and icandy cherry are being delivered tomorrow!)


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning All,

Limpetsmum, hope you and dh are back on track, and you could swap him for mine if you like, he is a lazy arse who spends most of the day in bed (back injury) and does very little housework, and moans at me when it gets messy, your most welcome to him, and I will borrow your tidy one, although its not nessasary, happy just to loan mine out on demand:rofl:
I think we are so extra sensitive when pregnant, and no one else seems to see that because apart from the obvious bump we look the same, people should know pregnancy makes you unstable!:haha: Sending :hugs: anyway, nice pregnant sympathetic, I know how you feel ones! :hugs:
I did have a car seat and not enough belt, i had to put it in upright and push it down tight, it works but obviously bit difficult with baby in the seat, you could try this method with the seat then put baby in once its in? It took some pushing though!

Welcome Totallyashley, only a day between us!:happydance: Lovely name choice, love the flower names :flower:

Bekklez, bet you can't wait to move, sounds like a nightmare when you are pregnant, when i was pregnant with my first i moved into dp' parents, and his mum smoked like a chimney, it made me so sick, we moved out by the time i was 6 months, but i still remember 16 years later how crappy i felt, the cooking smells were unbearable too!!:dohh:

Snoozie, Hiya, hope normality has returned for you, did school run today thinking please let me see other kids and don't let it be an inset day!:haha: It was ok, school opened as usual, phew!:happydance:

Apaton, Ohhhhh still undecided about 4d scan, so unhelpful dh not wanting one, i would be going on my own! But i really want to see baby again, and 4d looks so good, and my local hospital do it for just £65, sooooo cheap, I just don't know, I would be paying for it anyway, don't know what the bother is from dh, he says he would rather a photo of our newborn, but i would be paying for either or both anyway! xx

Peanut, congrats on your little girl xx

Want2beamummy, Congrats on your double digits, only 4 more days in the 100's for me! xx

Well best go, have one nappy to change, and dd has removed all the dvd's from the bottom drawer of my dvd cabinet!
I hope to go to view some auction stuff today, I am looking for some solid wooden furniture, I love older stuff, and it is so strong, I could get new solid wood stuff but it is so expensive, and the drawers are so shallow, Looking for chest of drawers first but eventually to replace all the children's furniture in their rooms, as its all diy stuff and falling apart! So if i see something for them I would get that, auction not till Wed anyway, this is just to see if there is anything there, think i will go with dd if dh won't come with me, he is hit or miss to join in with things!

Have a great day everyone xx:hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Peanut - Grats on team pink! :pink: 

want2beamummy - :wohoo: double digits! I'm in double digits today too! :happydance:

Asher + babythinkpink - I'll get my revenge when friends are pregnant, I'll go over and have a few drinks and talk them silly about all sorts of nonsense :haha:

I have my 4d scan on Saturday. 5 days to go! 


Also- does anyone know what happens in the girly sanctuary bit of the forum? I feel like i really need to know what happens in there, it's like some kind of secret cult. If you asked to see that section, what did you say to request access?
I was thinking of saying "I just want to know what happens in here!!" and everyone needs a bit of a girly chat :haha:

X


----------



## becs0375

Just back from seeing the Dr, he gave me a nasal spray and told me to spray it on my back twice a day!! Fingers crossed it works!!!!

Oh dear Limpet, I think we all have days where we could quite happily rip our OH's head off!! Its deffo hormones!!!!

Its quite muggy here today, done all my jobs and been shopping!! I have a massive ironing pile to do this afternoon! What joy!!


----------



## apaton

glad the doc sorted you out becs:thumbup:

i booked my scan for thursday at 7 pm and i got 10% off :yipee::yipee::yipee: only 3 sleeps :happydance: lol x


----------



## becs0375

Brilliant Apaton!!!


----------



## opticalillus5

OH MY GOD!!!!

I've just received my annual student loans statement - I owe them £25,000!!!!! I know I don't have to repay it yet, but so much of it has been run up by doing the teacher training, which I've now quit (so was pointless!). It's like a second mortgage :cry: 

And last night I did a budget calculator for the wedding and even with booking the local cricket club it's gonna cost about £5,000. I've decided i'm having 2 bridesmaids, which is gonna seriously upset 3 of my friends. But I just can't afford to have 5! I'll have to tell them soon... 

I need to win the lottery. Or at least start playing it. 

Hope you're all well today ladies, congrats on the pink and blue bumps! 

OH is moaning about work via text. I'd love a job at the moment just to shake off a little of this panic! xxx


----------



## totallyashley

Hey Limpetsmum have you seen if you can deactivate the passenger airbag? I just took my car in for an MOT and while I was there the guy said he would deactivate the passenger airbag for me so that I could have the baby seat in the front and then when she will start sitting in the back all I have to do is take it in again and he would reactivate it. Might be an easier alternative?

My cot, chest of draws which has the changing mat bit on the top and my storage shelf all came today :happydance: I got really exicted when I saw the van outside. They offered to put it up for me so everything but the cot is now up! I am leaving the cot until closer to the time as I will get tempted to dress it and then I will just have to wash it again. Oh and I booked my 4D scan, it is in 2 weeks time :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## drea2904

:hi: totally ashley!!!! Welcome and loving the name Daisy!! I want Lilly if by the off chance his bits fall off lol.

Yay peanut for team pink!!!

Its great that we are getting down to double figures!!!

I cant wait till my 4d!!! I have an nhs scan on 15/7 so not sure wether to wait till Aug!

Ive slept so much this morn on and off until 12!! was great tho. Ive got to get swine flu jab at 5, have any of you guys had it/been requested to have it?


----------



## Elphaba

Welcome to the forum, totallyashley!!


----------



## apaton

drea baby scanning in ingram street are doing ten percent off :thumbup: x


----------



## drea2904

apaton said:


> drea baby scanning in ingram street are doing ten percent off :thumbup: x

Thanks apaton, Ive been there before with Mason it was great, Im having my 4d at babybond, got a special offer at babyshow so its paid for i just need to book date:)


----------



## apaton

aww kool, glad you said its good, i tried to find reviews but couldnt find much, ive asked them to not give me the sexing , she said she would write it down i hope she does ( but secretly hope it flashes ) :haha: x


----------



## drea2904

Ha Ha Yes I had a great scan with them, Mason was really shy and had his hands on his face the whole time and they spent loads of time trying to get great pics and then asked me to jump up and down stairs, it worked, they spent good time and the quality was superb. Id be going back there if I hadnt got the deal at babyshow:)


----------



## drea2904

apaton here is one of my pictures from babyscanning

and the next just out the wrapper!! how alike lol
 



Attached Files:







4d mason.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 2









babymason.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## apaton

my goodness that is fab :yipee: its nearly an exact pic :thumbup: im sooo excited now thank you xx


----------



## drea2904

No probs, gives you an idea, I really did have a good experience with them and its good to hear that when you cant find feedback and us preggos worry so much as it is lol:)


----------



## apaton

ill post my pics thursday :yipee: :thumbup: xx


----------



## becs0375

I can't wait to have mine, we ain't having ours done till 27th June so I will be nearly 30 weeks!!


----------



## limpetsmum

OMG i only realised i'm into double digits & have been for a good few days :dohh: how exciting :happydance:



> kaidie-rae amielia dawson

 Oooooh DH wants to call ours Kaidie (but spelling it the celtic way cei'de) and i want to it Amelia if it's a girl.....hope we have a boy - at least we can agree on that one :haha:



> I think we are so extra sensitive when pregnant, and no one else seems to see that because apart from the obvious bump we look the same, people should know pregnancy makes you unstable! Sending anyway, nice pregnant sympathetic, I know how you feel ones!

 :hugs: straight back at you hun, i know - it makes you super sensitive doesn't it.


> I did have a car seat and not enough belt, i had to put it in upright and push it down tight, it works but obviously bit difficult with baby in the seat, you could try this method with the seat then put baby in once its in? It took some pushing though!

 We will have to put a cushion under the car seat in DH's car as his seats slope backwards so the seat sits tilted :growlmad: how bloomin annoying! 



> Oh dear Limpet, I think we all have days where we could quite happily rip our OH's head off!! Its deffo hormones!!!!

 I dunno about rip his head off, i was ready to murder him & he offered me contact through the csa :haha: even reads funny when i type it now haha, we usually get along just fine teehee.



> And last night I did a budget calculator for the wedding and even with booking the local cricket club it's gonna cost about £5,000. I've decided i'm having 2 bridesmaids, which is gonna seriously upset 3 of my friends. But I just can't afford to have 5! I'll have to tell them soon...

 Awww hunny :hugs: can you not ask them if they can pay for thier own dresses? I'm sure they would love to if they are really true friends :hugs:

totallyashley - i looked into deactivating the air bag but it's not an option on my car :nope: how rubbish!!! Love the name Daisy - it was my nan's name but again DH not keen on it for ours :growlmad:

Well it's my half day today, i tend to hate them on a monday as it means a full 4 days till the weekend. And i'm on call next weekend - hope i'm not too busy! I can't face working 12 days through :nope:
Gonna try to clear some more clutter out of the house this afternoon & this evening. DH at football so he won't be home until late. 
Hope everyone else is having a good monday :hugs:


----------



## apaton

becs ill be nearly 29 weeks :O at at least they will have cute squishy fat lol xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

I have a Jane puschair with lie flat car seat from my last pregnancy. I have been after the auto carrycot on e-bay to match my existing one but people are putting on high prices of £90 for an item that has wear and tear and making out it's a new model. I know it's not, as the colour I have was discontinued in 2007. So annoying!!!!

I also had to lift my car seat up in my last car Honda Civic with a cushion haven't tried it in my new one yet (Zafira) but hope it fits.


----------



## Kaz1977

Hey everyone

Just wanted to post that it's my v-day today! It's great to have reached another milestone. Suppose next one will be 3rd tri - where is the time going?

I'm getting quite big now - think baby has had another growth spurt. How's everyone else?

:hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Happy V day hun :hugs: 

Blondie - keep looking hun & one will come along. I also have a honda but the HRV, thinking about it my back seats do adjust but not by much & not at the bottom where it would matter - guess it's worth a try though! Failing all else i can buy a second car seat to leave premanently in my car it's just a pain that i'll still have to cart the Jane one around to put onto the frame for the travel system argh!!!! Such stress!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Welcome to the newbies :hugs:

Limpetsmum - sorry you had such a rough weekend with DH. I've had some seriously howling rows with my DH since I've been pregnant. Since my first hospital scare a few weeks ago he has been a lot more understanding and considerate, I think this may also be due to the fact that I look really pregnant now too. The bottom line is they just don't get how pregnancy makes you feel, how sensitive you are and seriously you take everything that is said. My DH has muttered several times about sense of humour failure - but I just can't laugh things off when he winds me up or teases me like I normally would. Glad you are sounding brighter today :hugs: It's a nuisance about your car seat but I'm sure there must be a solution somewhere along the line. Do Jane do an isofix base? (Sorry if you've discussed that already and I've missed it). I've got a Honda too - CR-V. We bought an Isofix base (v cheap on Ebay) and it took me about 30 mins to suss that out and that's without even trying it in the car yet. Honestly, prams and car seats seem so complicated - they ought to use them as one of the tests on the Krypton Factor.

I went to my Computer Course today and the tutor still hasn't sorted out the workbook I need to get started (2 weeks and counting) so I decided to go to the John Lewis in Sloane Square to buy my Tummy Tub baby bath. That's another thing ticked off the baby list :happydance:

Happy V Day Kazz

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

How's your tooth today NurseKel?

Limpetsmum, hope all is ok between you and your dh now. That's a gorgeous pram and yes by moving up a box I reckon you are officially in the 3rd tri!

:hi: totallyashley! Congrats on your little girl, daisy.

Louise, glad you got the cheque ok. x

Bekklez it's hard being the only sober one isn't it. I think the worst part is that you're tired as well as sober. I'm with Asher, I prefer not to go out now. Not sure on what the sanctuary is but it sounds lovely!

peanut84, congrats on your little girl!

optical, could you mention the money thing to your bridesmaids and give them the option of buying their own outfits?

Happy V-Day Kaz1977.

Just back from my (early) 28 week appointment where I had my anti-d injection as I'm rhesus negative. I made myself walk home which is some way. It was quite hard work but I'm so glad I did it. I also got my fit to fly letter so my holiday on Weds is a go go! x


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey girls just popping in to say hope you are all well... and i miss yas xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi lovely lady. We are all missing you so much. How are you doing? x


----------



## limpetsmum

WOOHOO i solved my car seat problem! I moved my seat so it is bolt upright & it gives enough allowance at the bottom to allow the seat belt to reach (only just though lol). I think i'll end up putting seat in then baby in seat though (interesting once were out & baby already in seat :wacko:) cos i have to pull the seat forward to reach the seatbelt around the back then push the car seat back until it's sitting firmly on the seat (make sense?). Either way it's in, it's fits & it's secure :happydance:.
Also just put a shelf up in bathroom i've been waiting for DH to do for aaaaaages :dohh: decided i'll start doing the jobs myself now & god help him if he moans about it lol.

Hey Mrs J08, Thanks hun - i feel much better now, i think things had just built up without us talking to each other instead of picking flies. Like he said this morning - i guess you have to go through such things to learn from them :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

I'm alright, just a bit lost! Not sure where I fit in anymore. Can't help coming back in here though see how your all doing x


----------



## Fish&Chips

You still fit in here as long as it's ok with you. x


----------



## Snoozie

Amy, I'm new, we never got a chance to chat, just wanted to say your daughter darcey was truly beautiful and I am so sorry.xxxx

Optical, me too hunni, know that whopper of a student loan debt feeling, then I did my pgce, had a baby, now having another baby. I wonder if I'll ever pay it off, I feel like it's drowning me!!!! 5 years in uni was expensive, sigh.

Kaz, happy v day.x


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Amy - it's so nice of you to pop in and I think I speak for all the September Stars when I say we will always be glad to hear from you. Please keep in touch. Sending you lots of love and :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Glad you dont mind me coming back over. Hopefully i'll be back in the trimester sections before long but for now I'm just lingering :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Its so good to see you in here Amy, glad you are ok chick xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Amy!!!! We miss you! Of course you still fit in here :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok... I'm so tired!


----------



## SisterRose

:hugs: Amy. Always nice to hear how you're doing.

X


----------



## drea2904

:hugs: Hi Amy, so glad you popped in, hope you are doing ok, of course you belong here:hugs:

I am also just shattered!! Just been and had my swine flu jab, does that make you tired lol!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey Amy! Didn't see you sneak that post in earlier :flower: how you doing hun? Miss you lots on here - the threads not half as long to catch up on :nope:. What lovely plans do you have for tomorrow for Caitlyn?
:hugs: from us hunny mwah xxx


----------



## genies girl

what a tiring day, first day back after half term and its busy busy.
I havent thought about having a 3d 4d scan? i get extra scans because of twins next one is next tuesday x


----------



## Asher

Aw amy so nice to see you.Hope you are okay sweetie, or as okay as you can be. How are you doing? xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Amy. So good to see you on here honey.
F&C, thank you for asking about my tooth sweetie. Unfortunately it is worse today. I had to make 5 calls to find an oral surgeon that will take my insurance. I found one that can see me in the morning but they have to get clearanece from my OB doctor before they will do anything. It's always a big run around with insurance....arghhhh! 
Hope everyone is doing good today.


----------



## FirstBean

Welcome Newbies. Congrats to all Viables.
Hope all is well Amy.
I am in double digits today next big milestone 3rd Tri cant believe how fast its all going


----------



## apaton

hi amy nice to see you ,still thinking of you , hope your LO has a nice birthday tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

What a nightmare Nursekel. Obviously it's quite different in the UK as we have the NHS although some people do go private or use their health insurance. I bet you just want it over with. 

We've finally decided how we're going to decorate the nursery. We're keeping it cream and just using some bits from this range to liven it up.. 

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...-Ranges/My-Favourite-Things-Uplighter(0068161)


----------



## x-amy-x

I miss not being able to share the journey with you all. But that can't be helped :(

We have done a play room for caitlyn with what was going to be the nursery. Cant wait to see her face in the morning when she sees it!! There will be pics on my facebook tomorro im sure!

F&C your nursery sounds fab xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

That is such a lovely thing to do Amy! I can't wait to see the photos. Did you use a theme?


----------



## Kaz1977

Hi Amy

So glad to hear you are doing OK, you have been through so much recently. We're still all thinking about you.

:hugs:


----------



## Asher

Loving the nursery theme F&C! Very sweet! 

Amy I bet Caitlyn will be so excited when she sees her playroom! Fab. xx


----------



## x-amy-x

No theme, we havent had time tbh. Just shot what we had together.

Shes having a little tea party and cake... nothing much but best we could put together in short time

xx


----------



## apaton

fish and chips thats lovley :thumbup: the link didnt work for me but i searched for my favourite things :thumbup:

im going for i love my bear range as im still team yellow :yipee: xx


----------



## Asher

Most of my stuff is green and yellow Apaton with the team yellow thing. DH is convinced he will be painting the wall he just turned from blue to green in the nursery/box room back into blue soon enough, but we'll see!


----------



## limpetsmum

Fab idea Amy & i bet it's helped keep you distracted eh hun x Be sure to post piccies & let us know how she loves it! She is such a darling :hugs:


----------



## lilbumpblue

Awww Amy im sure she will have a whale of a time! Angie u sound just like me and my DF, im messy he is tidy...or likes to think he is!! F&C thats the bedding that was on display in the cotbed we bought at the weekend from there...we are considering it too...althought i wanted to paint blue and green like sky and jungle and paint on trees and either get animal transfers or paint them on!! 

Sorry if i missed anything out...that notebook idea is a must! lol xx


----------



## becs0375

Aww Amy I am sure Caitlin will love it!!! She will spend hours playing in there xx

Thats lovely F&C, Babies r us have some lovely things in!!


----------



## Elphaba

Good to see you popping in, Amy. I hope Caitlyn enjoys her birthday tomorrow.


----------



## apaton

my OH would love a boy, i just asked if we should find out but he said :nope: lol xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Caitlyns play room pics on FB xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Amy, lovely to see you here. I am sure Caitlin will love her playroom. Hope you have a lovely day with her tomorrow :hugs:xx

We have no nursery as the children take up the rooms, baby comes in with us until they are ready to go into a bed then go in to the boys or girls room, depending on what we have! My ds is really hoping its a girl as his brother is 16 now and so he has sights set on his big brother leaving home in a few years and getting a room to himself! Love their way of thinking!:haha:

Think i pulled a muscle today, had lots of pain in the side of my bump, went on for a while and I could bearly stand at one point, but i have had my feet up for a good few hours , followed by bed so hopefully the pain will not come back tomorrow! I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, just realised i have eaten a bowl of coco pops and i really didn't want sugar in my pee tomorrow, will leave the pee sample til i am there i think, just coffee and toast for breakfast as i am paranoid after once having a cream cake then giving a sample and the midwife saying i had sugar in my urine, and even explaining about the cake she still insisted on the diabetic testing, which was fine, but not something i want to go through unless i felt i genuinely did have a problem.
I am feeling weak and rubbish, but i think that is something else as sugar never helps.
Anyway saved it all up for tomorrows visit! 

Well sorry not to respond to everything going on in here, sometimes its hard to keep up!

Back tomorrow and see how things are in here! :hugs:xx


----------



## Jellycat

Hi Amy, Lovely to see you here we have all missed you, loving the idea of a play room.....

Babythinkpink, I also have my mw appointment tommorow hope you have no sugary pee !

DH and I have realised tonight that we have so much to organise.... is it bad that we have only bought one outfit and a box of nappies? We just can't seem to decide on anything... even struggling on names at the moment it makes it even harder being on team yellow (it's twice the work !). Do you know where you can find a checklist of what you need to buy and organise online? I can't seem to find anything that can help.

Hope everyones has had a nice day xxx

Limpetsmum - I forgot to say loving the pictures of your garden especially your hanging baskets... I keep admiring the house opposite us with their handy green fingers


----------



## Asher

Amy, Caitlyn's room pics are gorgeous! You and Ian have done a fab job there, I bet she will love it when she sees it in the morning! Super girly! x


----------



## babythinkpink

Last week bump, 24 weeks


Changed my facebook profile pic to this so everyone knows who i am!!:thumbup:


----------



## opticalillus5

Hi Amy, nice to see you - hope Caitlyn has a great time tomorrow. 

Snoozie - Did you do your NQT year before you took a baby break? I have the chance to go back and finish my PGCE in Jan, but I don't think i'm going to take it. Reason being, once I pass my PGCE, I'll only have so long to do my NQT year anyway, and I wanna spend the next few years watching my children grow up. Even if I do have to work full-time, I'd be more than happy to get a job at the local supermarket if I could, so that I didn't have to lesson plan / mark all night when I came home! Teaching is something which I think i'll go back to at some point in my life, just not now. 

Hope everyone else has had a fab day :thumbup: 

xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh babythinkpink - you look fab! :flower:


----------



## Cafferine

Yay Amy! I've missed seeing your posts in here. I hope Caitlyn has a lovely 2nd birthday and the playroom looks brilliant, as does the micky mouse cake. We need our number 1 poster. :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Morning!!!

Well what a wet start to the day, I slept like a log last night so have loads of energy!! Just blitzed my downstairs and now going to upstairs!! Got my music on loud as the neighbours are all out!! Then I am gonna take my pup out for a walk, at this moment he is being a lazy little git and asleep upstairs on our bed!! Its not fun having to share a bed with a 27kg chocolate lab that is getting bigger all the time! Thank god for kingsize beds!! He is cute tho!! 
Can't believe I will be in 3rd tri tomorrow!!! I keep wondering where the time is going?!! The nurse said to me yesterday that LO will be here before I know it! There is still so much I want to get done before she comes!! OH thinks she will be late as we are both so laidback, but I am a stickler for time keeping, I hate being late for anything!


----------



## drea2904

Hey guys, Amy i hope Caitlyn has a lovely day, her playroom is gorgeous:) Babythinkpink what a lovely bump! Its so good to have a good sleep Becs!

I had an awful night, got that swine flue jag yest and its on my left arm that i sleep on and the pain was so bad I couldnt lie on my side so I was struggling to sleep on my right side, think I ended up on my belly! I was still awake at 3am then at 6am I heard mayhem outside and there was 2 fire engines, and ambulance and police and the area surrounding my house and the flats accross the road was all cordened off! I still dont even know what it was, its all away now and my nose is getting the better of me!! my mil was on the phone at 7 as she had spoke to her daughter who had passed by and noticed all the commotion and was worried about us, The flats look fine I just want to know now lol.

im off into towm today with my mum for a nice lunch and some retail therapy, looking forward to it even tho its pouring!

Ill be back on later on, good luck to all with GTT tests today.xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Amy - Caitlyns playroom looks great :thumbup: really hope she liked it!

Babythinkpink - Bump's looking good.


Been to the midwife today, as usual I have everything topsy turvy. Scans at 21 weeks, midwife appointments at 26 weeks. :haha:
Anyway! she rushed me in and out within 15 minutes as there were LOADS of ladies waiting, but I didn't mind too much since I didn't have any major concerns this time to discuss.
Everything looks great at the moment, heard babys heartbeat chugging away <3
She measured me for the first time, do they measure uterus? anyway - she said "how far are you again?" and I said "26 weeks today" and she said "You've got a good sized baby in there!" now I think I'm having a huge baby :haha:

Also, baby is head down at the moment(but not engaged, phew!) lol.

Here's my 26 week Ellie-bump and then I'm off to eat Oatcakes and sausages for dinner(even though it's only 11:30am :haha: to make my 'good sized' baby even bigger :dohh:)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs329.snc3/29051_1397701275398_1618231664_30970283_3451585_n.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just a quick :hi: to everyone!

Amy, I hope Caitlyn has an amazing bday today. Will look at your photos later when I'm not at work.

xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Aww drea... The swine flu jab is awful. I got it before I was preg because of my asthma and it hurts like a bitch :hugs: 

Becs - I have no idea where you get all of your energy from. Can you send me some???? lol. 

Bekklez - I was in and out quickly too for my appt last week. Your bump looks fab :thumbup: 

I've just booked my 4d scan for father's day! H2b will love it, and I got a great deal - i've just posted a pointless thread in 2nd tri about it with all the details cos i'm excited! 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: 

I now officially LOVE father's day :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all. Just to let you know I'm off on holiday tomorrow until next Thursday so if any newbies join could you ask them to PM me as I'm bound to miss their posts after a week away!

Thanks ladies. I'll miss you all! xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Will do - Hope you have a great time F&C! xx


----------



## Snoozie

Optical, I was pg at the end of my pgce. I'd stare at the science lab sinks and want to hurl in them lol. I have a job offer 'non teaching' for when this baby is 6 months. I'm tempted, better money than teaching. It's a shame, I know I was good in the classroom, life just works out differently sometimes. I still have time to do my nqt though. If I ran out of time I could appeal, female physics teachers are few and far between so I'd edge my bets on it going my way, we'll see lol.

Flying in love to mums and bumps. School run beckons!


----------



## Snoozie

F+c enjoy your hols!!!!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Happy hols Fish&Chips!!

x


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!!

Just wanted to let you know that I decided to start a thread in the baby names section with our short list of names! If you'd like to vote there is a poll there!! 

xo


----------



## becs0375

Have a fab holiday F&C!!!!

Well done all my housework and even cooked a shepards pie for tea, yummy!! Can't wait!!!

Optical you can have some of my energy!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Have a fab hol F&C x

Mamabird - I'll pop over and check your poll now x

Anyone else feel shattered today? I can hardly keep my eyes open? 

x


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, been away for a few days, had a lovely time!

this is a very self-indulgent post since I simply can't read all the posts since I left, but happy v-day to me, 24 weeks today :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi,
Yes me, I am shattered too, went to bed but didn't sleep, then dh came up and disturbed me at half 12, I just make funny noises and pretend to be a sleep, then dd decided at 2am it was time to get up, and she got hysterical and made herself sick til i took her downstairs, i showed her everyone was in bed and we fed the hamster and then she went back to bed!
So clearing up sick at 2am was not the most fun but that's parenting for you!:shrug:

I was so fast in the 25 week appointment it was untrue, she must have wanted her morning coffee real bad!!
Got in there, she tested my wee which was fine,(yay) then checked blood pressure, I pointed out she was not looking at my notes on the computer, someone else's:dohh: then after finding them she then started going on about the 28 week diabetic blood test which i said i had already discussed with the doctor and he said i didn't need it unless i had sugar in my urine, I am sure she is determined i have this test, she was the one who insisted last time!
So after that she gave me a quick prod, mentioned the baby was still too small at this stage to say how it was lying (I assume she meant it moved about a lot) then she listened to baby's heartbeat quickly and said all sounded fine and that was it, turned round to write in my notes and shove me out the door! I mentioned the itching, she said 'normal' i mentioned my sickness she said 'normal' so i gave up at that point and said see you at 28 for next bloods.
I feel alone in this really when they are so un helpful! If i have any problems from now on in i will see the doctor.
Pretty poor when you think my last appointment was 16 weeks, and this is only my 3rd! 
I tried to get hold of the hospital who want me to go in but as usual they were not available so pretty fruitless day really!

Hope you have a fab holiday F&C, I am not away for another 4 weeks yet, can't wait!

Mamabird, will look at poll xx

Bekklez, Lovely bump, all bump, mine is bump made up of plenty of bum! I have put it on all round me!

Time to go and check out other things, then have some food, I am eating little and often and finding it works quite well.
I am getting much fuller faster, and indigestion is constant!

Back soon, hugs all, so glad i have here to report back to after such a crappy appointment!!

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpinkxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Happy V Day Mrs N :thumbup:xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Babythinkpink - poor you sick to clean up at 2am and then a rubbish MW. Hope your day get's better

Happy V day Mrs N :happydance:

My baby has taken to waking at 5am for a kicking session, which is all well and good but I then can't get back to sleep. I did my Volunteer work this morning and then went to the supermarket. I think I am overestimating my capabilities so far as carrying shopping goes. I don't live far from the supermarket but I had to stop four times on the way back as I had pains in my sides. I made the mistake of telling DH when he got in (hoping for sympathy) and he went absolutely nuts at me. Ooops 

After our success at the weekend DH has decided we are visiting another car boot sale on Sunday as our Polish neighbours have been raving about it. DH has offered them a lift which is fine but he then he told me we have to leave at 7.30am Grrrrrrr. It better be worth it or he won't hear the end of it....! 

Here is my Car Boot booty from Sunday
 



Attached Files:







Car Boot Booty.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SisterRose

Babythinkpink - sounds like she was really impatient. I hope you get more out of your next appointment.

MrsN - Happy v Day!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

MrsJ08 - Car booty looks good. Some cute things there! I really wish my baby would liven up just a little, I hardly get any kicks still. I mainly get rolls and nudges and just general moving around. I want kicks!! :haha:

And has anyone seen Carley lately? 

X


----------



## becs0375

Good question, Carley hasn't be around for ages, hope she is ok x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

Funny you mention that, as I was wondering about Carley today. I have sent her a message on facebook to make sure she is alright.

Can I join the totally shattered crew? Work is seriously wearing me out now and I CANT WAIT til I can finish!! Only 4 more weeks to do to get Maternity Allowance then I can think about stopping and to be honest I think it'll be sooner rather than later as I'm knackered!

Babythinkpink your 25 week appt sounds like mine, my usual midwife was off and I had her replacement who couldn't get me out the door quick enough!! I have my 28 week appt tomorrow morning and I'm hoping it's my usual midwife this time.

Have a lovely holiday Fish and Chips! Jealous...! 

xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey everyone,
Gosh today has been such a struggle - i hope it's just back to work effects & not gonna be this hard every day from now on :shrug: I just felt sooooo lethargic & my feet were like lead weights swinging like pendulums. The backs of my thighs hurt too :wacko: weird i know but i feel like i need someone to bend my legs over my head to give em a good stretch. Finally my feet were swollen from the moment i arrived & took my trainers off, oh & my bumo felt soooo heavy! Anyone feeling like this or am i just being a wuss?



> She measured me for the first time, do they measure uterus? anyway - she said "how far are you again?" and I said "26 weeks today" and she said "You've got a good sized baby in there!" now I think I'm having a huge baby

 Wonder if it's a september baby thing? My midwife & fetal medicine team keep saying the same eeeeek. I think it is the uterous they measure, i'm above the top line :dohh: Lovely neat bump hun :hugs:

Missing you already F&C :hugs: have a fabby holiday hunny :hugs:



> Anyone else feel shattered today? I can hardly keep my eyes open?

 ME ME ME ME



> And has anyone seen Carley lately?

 She's fine - just been busy decorating the nursery - i text her most days :thumbup:


----------



## Dolly.

Hi girls, can I share my last 2nd tri pics?
Me at 26 weeks +1

I'm mega happy today as our icandy cherry and rocking chair arrived! :happydance:

Hope you are all well xxx
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment[3] (2).jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3









GetAttachment[2] (4).jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh lovely bump want2beamummy! And I posted in your other thread too, as we have the icandy cherry too! I keep pushing it around the house lol x


----------



## SisterRose

Haha Emzy, you getting in your practice?

I had to take my pram apart and hide it because my cats were jumping in it and going to sleep, don't want cat furr in there! especially since my OH is allergic to them.
I have a video I got the other day of my cat in the pram and my OH pushing her around the house and she's poking her head out like "O.O" it was too funny(and not as cruel as it might sound) :rofl:


----------



## happy_mom

Fish&Chips said:


> Jessica, I can't believe you planned a wedding in 5 days. I love your dress, it's so cute!
> 
> 
> happy_mom, I've changed you edd. How did your scan go? Did you find out the babies sex?
> 
> 
> Thanks fish and chips!! yeah we found out the sex its another blue bump :haha: but still not convinced.... hope all you ladies fine out there!!
> 
> fish and chips I beleive that your still enjoying your holidays!! have fun!!:hugs:


----------



## Carley22

Hey girlies: im so sorry for my lack of posts recently been a busy little bee decorating the nursery and by the time i do that in the evenings im pooped!!! 

i will be a better person and try to stay in touch more often - thanks to all of you who were worried. Just shows what a lovely bunch of people you all are!! Ive missed you all lots..... xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Rachii. When's your estimated due date and do you know if you're having a boy or girl. I'm off on hols later today so if I don't add you to the front page before I go private message me and I'll do it when I get back. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Love the photos Jellycat. I wanted morris dancers at our wedding as it had an English Fete theme but my oh thought I was taking the theme a little far! lol


----------



## Boony

I'M VIABLE TODAY :yippee:

Amy i hope caitlyn had a lovely birthday.

F&C enjoy your holiday.

Carley glad to see you back, will we get to see pics of the nursery when its finished?


----------



## opticalillus5

Snoozie - Yeah, I think you'll appeal successfully if you're Physics and your PGCE runs out... like you said they're crying out for them! I've gotta do the job search after baby is born; only problem is, I have no idea what to do with my life now i'm not going to teach! 

Jellycat - your wedding pics are lovely - I love your flowers and your dress! 

:hugs: Nursekel... Fx you feel better after your root canal. The duckies sound great, and so unusual! 

Laura and Jessica - :hugs: hope you both feel better soon. 

Hi rachii!!! It's great here. I've just realised actually that I don't have a bump buddy... everyone is so great. I'll have to get someone's phone number in third tri to update on my behalf when bubs makes an appearance! 

Sarah - Hope you and Simon have a great time at the work tomorrow (today?). Do you teach at the zoo? I think i've missed a post somewhere (or it's my baby brain) but I can't remember what you do for work :blush:

Congrats on your V-day for yesterday Mrs N! 

Hi Carley! Glad to see all's ok :) 

I'm starting to have problems walking up hills lol.. I think i'm getting a waddle. I'm still waiting for my cot and nappies I bought at the baby show. I WANT THEM NOW! 
I'm getting annoyed about all the decorating that needs doing in the house. I look at it, but I can't do it - even though we have all of the paint. Grrrrrr.... 

Last night, I went to my aunt's house and we basically organised the entire wedding! All I have to do now is book everything! It's gonna be fab :thumbup:.. I just hope that the priest doesn't mind me being pregnant and having a child already when we meet him on sunday. I've never been married, so fx it shouldn't be a problem. I'm just a bit worried because it's a catholic church (H2B is catholic). Mind you, they'd be saving a fallen woman wouldn't they? lol.


----------



## opticalillus5

Boony said:


> I'M VIABLE TODAY :yippee:
> 
> Amy i hope caitlyn had a lovely birthday.
> 
> F&C enjoy your holiday.
> 
> Carley glad to see you back, will we get to see pics of the nursery when its finished?

:happydance: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Boony

I know my cousin wasnt allowed to get married in a church because she already had her son (she was marrying the dad) but i dont know what kind of church it was they ended up getting married in a chapel instead.


----------



## lilia

Wooo i'm Third Tri now :) Wow this pregnancy seems to have flown by! I'm just waiting on my HiP grant to arrive so i can book a 4D scan hope its soon!

Congrats to all the viables :)

Asher i'm in Stockport too! Small world eh!! 

xxx


----------



## drea2904

Morning all! Slept much beter last night although Im still shattered and arm is stil aching!! Finally I think im starting to nest, this house beeds gutted and Im gonna do it!!! Weather is horrin=ble anyways so may aswell or i could just take mason to Monkey Bizness and drink tea & eat cakes?? hmmmmm

Congrats Boony!!! Nurse Kel :hugs: hope your feeling better soon, F&C enjoy your holiday:) :hi: Carley, its a busy old time this baby lark :), Congrats on blue bump happpy mon, Im also not convinced lol!!

Louise did you get my paypal last nite? Dh still had the bloomin envelope in the car so I freaked and managed to work out an old paypal account!.

Hope you are all well and catch up later.xx


----------



## FirstBean

Happy V Day Boony


----------



## Asher

Cool Lilia where abouts are you? I'm in Reddish. Pinky's Stockport too but I'm not sure where! 

Happy V Day Boony!! Woo hoo!!

I took a couple of bump pics last night, oh my word it looks like an alien is in there. It's perfectly round. Like a big old egg! If I get the guts up later I might upload them!


----------



## apaton

happy v day boony :yipee: x


----------



## becs0375

Happy V day Boony!!

Can't believe I am in 3rd tri today!!!!! WOOP WOOP!!!!

So gald you are ok Carley, can't wait to see pics of the nursery!!

I have been to a family thing at my nephews school, we had to make a lighthouse out of paper, it was really good actually!! I love doing things like that with him!!


----------



## SisterRose

wooo :wave: Carley 

Happy V Day Boony!

Happy 3rd Tri Becs, it's certainly going fast now! :O


Todays started off a bit miserable for me, I knew that everything was too good to be true when we got the news we'd be able to rent our house and that everything was going to plan! I did say in here a while back that good things don't generally happen to me or go the way that I want them to and true to form - I woke up this morning for my OH to tell me that we might not be able to move in to the house after all. I burst out crying and had to put down the phone. 

What it is - The house was left by my OH's grandads brother who sadly passed away last year. The house was then left to my OH's grandad and his sister to be split half each but his sister decided she'd give her half to her son and daugher instead, thus turning her half in to thirds and they'd taken it upon themselves to feel like they had most of the share since there's two of them but then said that we could rent it if we liked and that they'd leave everything up to my OH's grandad who was going to rent it to us for a reasonable price! we WERE over the moon. We've even got the babies room painted out in pinks already :cry:

Well, now the people who own their share have decided all of a sudden that they want the house re-evaluating and if the house has gone up in price then they want to buy the whole house, including my OH's grandads share and that means that we won't be able to rent the house or move in to it! they've left it til now to tell us with 13 weeks until our baby is here! I'm sooooooooooo angry it's untrue. 
On the plus side, they've said that if the house hasn't gone up in value a substantial amount and has stayed at the £120,000 mark or just a bit above that, then they're going to let my OH's grandad have the whole thing and just take their share of everything else that was left. So now I'm really hoping that everything works out for the best. I've got another two weeks left to wait now to find out if we can still move in or not and if it's bad news then we only have 10 weeks to find somewhere to live with our bab, buy everything we need, decorate and hope that she doesn't come early! :cry:

Also, the house wasn't modernized when it was last valued but my OH's grandad has paid out of his own money and done the whole house up himself, new kitchen, new bathrooms, completely redecorated the house, moved the heating in to the loft, knocked things through and now that he's done all of that it's definitely going to be worth more money than it was previously! I don't see how it's fair that they should evaluate the house based on the condition it's in since HE paid for it to be modernized since the people who have their share didn't pay for anything! i think they should ask for it to be evaluated as if it hadn't have had any work done to it like it was when they got the share of it.


sorry to rant! bet nobody bothered to read it :rofl:

X


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Bekks, I really hope things work out for you hun. I agree I think that it should be valued as if no work had been done!


----------



## Asher

I agree with Becs Bekklez! If the other people didn't put anything into doing the house up it should be looked at as though that work hadn't been done. Surely there's something illegal going on? I hope it all sorts itself out for you honey? Is is the house you're living in now or would you be moving in to it?


----------



## Asher

Here it is, the awful egg bump pic!! Prepare to be weirded out!!

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/08062010475.jpg


----------



## SisterRose

Becs and Asher - I'll be fuming if they have it valued as it is, taking in to consideration they didn't pay or have anything to do with having work done to it. My OH's poor grandad is 80 years old and has been up and down ladders, fitting new kitchens and has done a large proportion of it himself, aswell as paying for it! I've told him to call his grandad tonight and discuss the fact it'll be valued as it was before the work was done.

We were just going to go and buy our cooker, washer/dryer and fridge this weekend too so that things were almost ready!

Asher - At the moment I'm living at home with my mum and he's living with his parents, this was going to be our first house together and we were going to be moving in sometime over the next month or so! if this falls through, we'll only have 10 weeks to find somewhere nice to live before our baby is born. Can't belive they're doing this to us now! some people are twats to put it bluntly! the people who were given the other share are just thinking about what they can get out of it now, and I've been told they're completely LOADED anyway!

Luckily if there's anything illegal going on - my OH's dad is a really good lawyer, works for staffordshire crown court :thumbup:



Ps: bumps looking fab Asher!


----------



## becs0375

Aww Asher thats gorgeous!!! Lovely bump!


----------



## becs0375

Bekks I think the people who are doing this are being arseholes, seems they are just interested in the money. So sad.


----------



## opticalillus5

Bekklez - :hugs: How can they do that? For a start, how have they got 2/3 of the house if it was originally split half and half? That should leave Oh's grandad half, with the son & daughter having a quarter each... 

Secondly, they can't surely expect to have 2/3 of the value of a house which has been done up, if they put no money into it! They are really taking the p*ss IMO, and are trying to get as much money as they can. They seem to be completely taking advantage of your Oh's grandad. 

Finally, I know it's easy to say, but try not to worry :hugs: When I had DD, I didn't move into my flat until the beginning of August. She was due 12th September (like this one, scarily!) but was born on 22nd August. We'd JUST managed to get the baby's room decorated and didn't have a cot, but had a moses basket and called to Asda on our way home from the hospital for essentials. Everything was fine. 

But i'd still be furious, and can understand why you're upset. I know how stressful it is - the last time I was over 30 weeks pregnant i was officially homeless. I really hope it all sorts itself out for you hun xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Fab bump asher :thumbup:


----------



## Asher

What Optical said made a lot of sense! Yeah they should only have a quarter each shouldn't they? I hope your OH's dad gets on the case for you!

Thanks ladies, I just think I look like I swallowed a huge Easter Egg or something! Hee hee!


----------



## MrsJ08

Bekks - I think the property will be valued in it's new state as the Estate Agent will only be able to value what he/she sees. They need to get at least 3 valuations to get a realistic view and don't forget we are in an incredibly depressed market. Your OH's grandad needs to make it clear that he has paid for the renovation himself without contribution and how much that is. It should be taken into account in any "profit" that arises were they to sell the property or alternatively they should pay Grandad back half of the costs involved in the renovation. Besides, as they only own 25% each and OH's Grandad owns 50% they would have to go down a legal route to force the sale if your Grandad objected. Besides, them wanting to buy your OH's Grandad's share is one thing, him agreeing to it is another if he refuses will they really risk family upset by pursuing it? I assume they will be receiving half the rent that you and your OH have agreed to pay grandad? Hope it all works out for you, try not to worry I can understand why you are angry. It's a difficult one because obviously it is their inheritance and they are entitled to their share. Is there any chance they have money problems? Seems unlikely if they are prepared to walk away? All seems a little odd to me. You know what it's like in families maybe it was just a speculative conversation that will blow over.

Fab bump Asher 

x


----------



## Carley22

aww that sounds awful hun i really hope it all works out for you. 

What an amazing bump!!!! 

i will be posting nursery pics when ive got in there with a hoover (why does decorating make such a huge mess?)


----------



## ladykara

Jessica214 said:


> Welcome Rachii :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else really cranky/bitchy lately?? after dinner it seems im annoyed and mean for no reason! Im so bored all day that when DH comes home i almost want him to entertain me or something but hes usually playing video games or something!!!!
> 
> I was planning on going for my 3d/4d scan this or nxe week and i called and they said the earliest app i could get was JULY 19th!!!! WTHHHH:growlmad: we were waiting until we got some money and i will be 31 weeks then and it'll be no point!! sorry guess im in a ranting mood!!!
> 
> Have a great night ladies!!!:flower:
> 
> ps= my morning....aka all day sickness is back!! maybe thats why im cranky!!??? LOL :)

I sooooooo know how you feel, before i was pregnant i was never bored now i just dont know what i want to do, hubby came home and i told him im bored and pissed off, so he agreed to book our 3d scan and find out the sex !!! this was last week, i have it booked this friday.. This week has dragged on. I get ratty over silly things and upset... and theres me thinking i have no pregnancy symptoms. 

Have you tried ringing around other 3d scan places? I rang 5 just to see when they could fit me in the soonest. My birthday is july the 19th, thats ages away !!!! even if you have travel further so you dont have to wait so long xx


----------



## MamaBird

Awwe Bekks:hugs: My fingers and toes are crossed for you! I really hope you end up getting the house after all! Keep us posted!

Asher, your bump is beautiful!!!

xo


----------



## ladykara

congrats all those who are celebrating their V day this week... I have my 3d scan on friday and finding out the sex... But im almost 100% sure its a boy, i have even brought boys clothes, thats how sure i am... 

Asher love the bump honey, wish mine was like that, nurse asked if i was pregnant, i wouldnt mind but im huge !!! she must thought it was fat.. hubby hasnt stopped lauging since. 

Big brother starts tonight, and even though i dont watch it much this year it gives me something to do while im cooking bubs.....

xxx


----------



## Dolly.

Ooooh yeah big brother!
I get soooo wound up by this show but I always get sucked in and am looking forward to watching it tonight, always enjoy the housemates going in for the first time!


----------



## Snoozie

Asher, GORGEOUS neat bump!!!!!!:flower:

Bekklez, awe hunni it will all work out, it has too. When I was expecting my first we didn't move in oiour house huntil 5 days before baby was due. I was painting ceilings etc. We moved in with baby to a half decorated, half carpetted house but it was all fine. :):hugs:

I have a pointy bump today. :thumbup:


----------



## drea2904

Asher what a gorgeous Bump!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone! 

Drea, yes I got your money thank you so much!! 

Bekklez :hugs: I hope everything works out for you!!

Fishy make sure you have a lovely holiday!

Asher, your bump is amazing! You make me look like I'm about 7 weeks pregnant!!

Congrats on being third tri Becs!! Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## MrsJ08

I had a hissy fit on the bus this morning ladies, I was SO angry. I was sat in the area that is reserved for disabled people/those less able to stand. About two stops from mine an old man (85-90) got on with crutches and I was the ONLY person who offered him my seat. There was a woman of 60, woman of 40, man of about 25, man of about 40 and woman of about 50 in the other priority seats. I was against the window but stood up and said very loudly "I'm nearly 7 months pregnant, am I the only person prepared to give up my seat for this gentleman?" The woman next to me of about 60 immediately said, I will. The woman of about 50 then said no I will and moved to the back of the bus (to another seat) so that he could sit down. I turned to the two people behind me and most specifically the man of about 25 and told him I was disgusted with him and that he should be ashamed of himself. Honestly ladies, is it just me or was what happened completely out of order?? Surely it is just common courtesy that you offer someone in that situation your seat? I'm used to people not bothering to get up for you if you are pregnant (which I also think is wrong) but not getting up for an old man? What is with the total lack of manners that seem to exist these days? Sorry for the rant but I had to share.


----------



## Choc1985

Hi ladies well I'm shattered oh has woke me up gettin in to bed at 11.30 every nite I have to then get up at 6 for work. Then lst nite there was a police incident a few doors away from my house and the police cordened my road off and parked one of the police cars out side my house and left the blue flashin light on till about 5 this morning so iv not been happy today iv benn tires and grumpy all day. I wouldn't mind but I live in a nice quiet street. I came out my house and the police sed I couldn't go to work till they had spoke to me I was quite rude and said well I'm late for work they could speak to me later as they had kept me awake all nite and that they are in considerate. I got in the car and drove off. Oh txt me in afternoon said police had been doin some house to house enqireies he said he apologised for the sleep deprive hormonal pregnat girlfriend lol 

On a positive note I'm movin ova to 3rd trimester today whoop whoop so exited lol xxxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Mrs J08 I agree it;s absolutely disgusting, good for you standing up there and making yourself heard!

Is everyone happy to go with the naming a star and a big bouquet for Amy?


----------



## SisterRose

Mrsj08 - I can't believe how rude and inconsiderate some people can be, I wonder if they were raised to watch people in less fortunate circumstances than themselves suffer. I know I certainly wasn't and I would've offered my seat for the old man to sit too, despite being pregnant. I can't believe that the 25 year old man didn't stand and offer his seat. 

Louise - I am! sounds like a great idea. 

x


----------



## drea2904

Mrs J how awful, I mean it costs nothing for manners, I just dont get some people (more and more these days) lol!

Louise, glad you got the cash , OH can move back in lolol. Im happy with that, its a lovely idea in these circumstances.x


----------



## lilia

Bekklez - I don't know what to suggest in regards to house valuations and stuff but it definitley sounds like something fishy is going on so make sure your OH's grandad keeps his wits about him with that sneaky pair!
I'm looking at moving in around July / August as soon as we have enough saved for deposits etc. I'm sooo worried about bubs coming early or not having anywhere to move to :( I just want to be in a nice house with the nursery decorated etc. and it seems like its never gonna happen! 
Asher - Your bump is lovely! So round and properly pregnant looking! I am very jealous at your lack of stretchmarks though!! I'm in Cheadle at the moment although hoping to move to a bigger house soon! 
xxx


----------



## cubby

i am due 26th september can you add me please xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Phew, just caught up! Lots of posts, too many to reply but have plenty to say, you guys will just have to pick out your stuff!! 

About the house, I think MrsJ08 said what I thought too! It is a shame but inheritence always brings out the worst in people, greed sadly is a vile thing:nope:
I hope it all works out for the best and it can be taken into account accurately what their true share is, based on the value minus the work and things used, divided by 2 not 3, If i have the right end of the stick!:hugs:

Sorry for those still suffering morning sickness, not just me then:haha: It is rotten still having my head in the sink every day, but i am used to if from previous pregnancies, this has been not so bad!

My hospital suggests the bonding 4d scan at 30 weeks, so still point in doing it, that is when i was thinking of having one done, still 10 weeks to stare at the scan pics!:happydance:

Welcome newbies, plenty going on here, I tent to try and keep my baby stuff to a min with friends, for different reasons with each of them but mainly not to bore!:haha:

Asher, love the bump:thumbup: mine is always flat like i walked into a wall! I am used to my flat bump, and love it, my lovely wriggly round and flat bump:cloud9:

Carley, Glad to hear your fine, just busy!:thumbup:

Manners, don't get me started!!! I think people are so rude, I will always say something if i think people are rude, and if people comment on how polite or nice my boys are (which of course they are!!) I say i am bringing up little gentlemen because they don't exist any more.
It costs nothing to be polite, even not being thanked for waiting for a car to pass really bugs me, I really want a flashing finger sign on my car!!!

Had some bargains today!:happydance:
Went to Boots and they had a half price on baby clothes, all in newborn, I got a 3 pack of white baby grows (I do love white on newborns!) an outfit with legs and a top, a reversable jacket, matching 2 pairs of trousers, and 2 co-ordinating tops and it all totalled £21!:happydance: 
That is a few newborn outfits and some more grows sorted! I got another 6 vests, and 3 grows in other shops too, and more nappies, I also got stuff for my labour bag, so breast pads, mat knickers, mat pads, and some things i have not seen b4 some sheets you put on the bed, they are meant in case your waters go in bed, but i am not so bothered about that, it was more for after the birth as i find when breast feeding the non feeding boob leaks and runs down onto the bed, and it would be much easier to just keep these sheets down, and breast milk does stain! 
I know its all a bit early still for some of these things but i know how i should get these things when i see them and now i know they are there!

Anyway I am being nagged yet again to get of the laptop, My dh is perfect, it must be lovely to be that perfect and never do anything wrong, i am being told i am on here too long and i have let the camera battery go flat and this is why we have 2 so one is charged, but i haven't charged it, like i say would be nice to be perfect!

:hugs:xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hey Becs totally agree with optical and was going to write something similar myself! 

I catch buses everyday and see ths quite often...i got up once and stood at the front sideways on overly rubbing my bump to make a point!! hehe!! 

Have a lovely holiday F&C! and hi to everyone else!

Jayne x


----------



## lilbumpblue

thank babythinkpink i feel a trip to boots coming on now! x


----------



## babythinkpink

Jayne, It was a big Boots, but worth a look, I do love their stuff, I look in every Boots and its always so varied what you can pick up, i went in just to see and found loads!:happydance:

Louise, forgot to say, yes think that's a great idea and have you received my cheque yet? 

Wondering what it is in pregnancy that makes me see dh in a whole new light, is it just me or do husbands grow horns when we are pregnant!? I hope they go when baby is here, I will be looking at house rentals at this rate, he is driving me nuts:wacko:

Bye bye til tomorrow! 

:hugs:xx


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J, I just think people are so ignorant and in their own world these days. Well done on you for saying something.

I have been on the go all day, just had a shower and now chilling, looking forward to BB later!! Yes I know I am sad!!!

Ian is in London, has been gone since 5am and won't be home till early hours of the morning! They are going to Whitehall then watching the practice for Trooping the Colour!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Babythinkpink yes I received it thank you! But of COURSE all of our OHs are completely perfect in every way! Or so they would have us think, hee hee....


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry guys got lots to say tonight....

Asher - Loving the bump it looks perfect and round

Bekklez - Big :hugs: hope the house gets sorted out soon, family's really do pick their moments!

Carley - Glad to see you back and look forward to seeing pictures of your new nursery

Nursekel - Hope your tooth pain gets sorted soon :-(

Ladykara - I'm alos looking forward to BB starting tonight at least I can watch something whilst the world cup is on!

Louise - Have you recieved my £, I think a star and flowers would be perfect, thank you again for organising this xx

Mrs J08 - Some people are so rude and damn lazy!! I gate queue jumpers too

Choc - Congrats on 3rd tri :haooy dance:

Cubby - Welcome to September stars! :wave: can you private message Fish and Chips as she's currently on holiday and won't be able to update until next week

Babythinkpink - Loving the Boots Bargains and good info to know about the boobs leaking and getting sheets . Thanks

xxx


----------



## becs0375

Just sat here watching tv and the tampax ad came on, anyone else think its weird not having periods!!!?!!!!


----------



## Asher

Evening all, thanks for the lovely bump comments. I think it is comedy-esque! Such a round thing! My friend from work came to see me this afternoon and said she can't believe how massive I am! Oh great, so only another 10 weeks at least to go (I made it to exactly 10 weeks past today with Jack!), and I'm massive already! Not a good look eh!
I do think I'm lucky so far with the no stretchmarks thing but then I never got them with the boys, so maybe I'll get away with it again. My mum never had any with me either, so maybe it's genetic.

MrsJO8 good on you for tearing a strip off those people on the bus. I like some good old fashioned manners thanks very much, can't be doing with rudeness at all.

Love the idea for Amy, Louise. It's nice to think we can send something from us all. 

Lilia, cool you living in Cheadle! We should get together for a brew!

Go you Babythinkpink with your bargains!! Woo hoo!!

My cot mobile, baby monitor and bouncy chair arrived today. So cute!!

I've missed loads I think! Need to get my pad and pen out!


----------



## lilbumpblue

So sorry Bekkles for some reason when i refer to you i put becs...just spotted the post from becs and realised! :blush:

& becs (this is for becs lol) yes i agree it is weird...iv had a pack of always sat in my bathroom gathering dust since Christmas lol! ..and dont know about you but i used to get them so painful id almost pass out so i aint looking forward to there return! :nope:


----------



## becs0375

I have to say I am NOT looking forward to having PMT again!!


----------



## Sarahkka

opticalillus5 said:


> Sarah - Hope you and Simon have a great time at the work tomorrow (today?). Do you teach at the zoo? I think i've missed a post somewhere (or it's my baby brain) but I can't remember what you do for work :blush:

I probably never actually mentioned it because of my progesterone-addled brain!
Yes, I am School Programs Coordinator at the Zoo, so I work in education running the curriculum-based programming that is offered on grounds. We have other programs that go offsite, but I deal with all the various school groups who come to learn some science curric through Zoo courses. It's a great job and I really love it as I get to do lots of writing and development, plus a good amount of teaching.

The staff BBQ was very fun, but poor wee Simon was very tired by the time he got to the carousel and really wasn't very keen on staying in his seat until the ride stopped. He is usually in bed by 7 pm, and that's what time we left the festivities, so no wonder. It was quite a lovely carousel and I think it will be a big hit with the toddler crowd. I have a feeling Simon might like it more when he's a little older or even just a little more rested.

I had a terrible, harassed, stressy morning because I didn't get anything prepped the night before as I was too tired. And I am still too tired, but am willing myself to get up and just do a few small things to make the morning go smoother than it did today. Blergh. I just want to crawl into bed.

Bekklez - sorry about the house situation. That is frustrating. You know what I would do? Start looking around casually for something else, just in case. Plan for the worst, hope for the best, you know? Then at least you will feel like you are doing something and have a bit of control back over the whole situation. And if the worst does happen, you'll have two extra weeks of searching to get you ahead on the situation. Fingers crossed for you.

Cute bump, Asher!

Speaking of bumps. I have had three different people exclaim to me that they had no idea I was pregnant until now. Very odd, as I feel like I am way bigger and way more obviously pregnant this time around. :shrug: 

I forgot what else I was going to say, so :happydance: to anyone who has hit a milestone and :hugs: to anyone who needs them! 
I am going to go stare really hard at the dishes and see if they will do themselves.
Sigh.

Oh, and I love not dealing with periods for nine months! :) I actually didn't get my cycle back until a good three months after I stopped breastfeeding, so I had a good long break. And when it did come back, it was lighter and with almost no cramping. Huge improvement!


----------



## Carley22

ooo thats sounds nice with the lighter happier periods - hopefully thatll happen to all of us YIPEE. 

MrsJo8 you were right ppl should have been more considerate - good for you!! 

Louise what do i need to do to send some cash for Amy? i completely missed those posts.....


----------



## apaton

morning ladies :flower: hope you are all well,

congrats to people who are viable today and reaching third tri :wohoo: 

ive got my 4d scan tonight :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: ive kept it a secret because i want to surprise every1 with my pics , thats y its not on facebook :yipee: xxxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Morning All,

I don't miss periods at all, I hate the things.
I think i will have the mirena fitted again after this baby, it is a coil with tiny amount of hormones like the pill (can't take the pill) and they stop periods all together after a while, and was great. (after initially spotting for a while though)
Lots of people have problems with them but i can't say i did, and i conceived 3 months after mirena removal with dd, I had a normal coil i after that and after removal of that it took 9 months to conceive this baby so i cant say it intefered with my ability to conceive either.


Becs, How was BB?? Saw a bit of it, my mil is so sad its the last one!:flower:

Jellycat, Well I'm here to help!! I think boobs vary, but mine seem to turn on like a tap once the milk is in, I walked into Tesco once, no baby with me, someone elses baby started crying and my milk started pouring, Had no pads on or anything, had to go to customer services to stuff tissues down my top!:haha:

Louise, My dh certainly thinks he is perfect, he thinks i am very lucky to have him, that he is fabulously looking, and has no habits, and is a breeze to live with....mmmm I could have something to say about that! 
I thought he was joking when he said how good looking he was, but no, he is serious, I married Mr Perfect!:haha:

Sarahkka, Your job sounds great:thumbup: 

Apaton, Hope scan is fab, can't wait to see pics!:thumbup:

Well still looking for wooden units, going to look at a place later, and then the next auction is in 2 weeks so going to that too.
Saw a perfect chest of drawers yesterday, perfect except the price, £499, I think not! I need at least 3 if i replace one in each bedroom, plus other furniture so don't think that is an option at those prices!:dohh:

Anyway time to go, was not sick today, but not feeling great now, will just have to see if i am sick later!
Acid indigestion is constant, I hate it, never had it with dd and so i am really noticing this! Hate gaviscon but only thing that works:shrug:

Back later 

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## becs0375

BB was the usual freak show!!! Scary to think that most of us will have LO's before the end of it!!!!!

Hubby got in at 2am this morning and has now gone into work, we had a lovely lay in this morning!! Just gonna dust my living room then I am all done!! The weather doesn't look too good out there today!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hi girls

Looking forward to the scan pics apaton! I had a 4d scan with Caitlyn it was brilliant! Got a dvd and everything :cloud9:

im feeling a bit under the weather today but probably jus coz of all thats happened over past 3-4 weeks! x


----------



## Carley22

oh amy chin up hope you feel better soon.

On another note BRAXTON HICKS - is anyone suffering? they are coming and going every couple of hours i have about 3-4 constractions which make me keel over and cry the only thing is they are really high up just under my rib cage. they have kept me up every 2-3 hours through the night too..... seriously if these are "training me for labor" i dont think im going to be able to do it and ive alwyas considered myself to have a very high pain threshold..... 

Please say im not alone with these, they are intolerable.


----------



## becs0375

Its hardly surprising you have been thro so much recently Amy, you just take it easy and chill out xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Carley, ring your midwife or MAU if your worried hun! :hugs:


----------



## apaton

carley id phone midwife to put your mind at ease , i get them but they dont hurt more just really tight :flower:

Amy just want to send some :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Oh big hugs Amy....its understandable and certainly something i never wish to go through xx


----------



## YoungMummy18

Heya. My little girl is due the 23rd of September :) x


----------



## MrsJ08

Sending you lots of :hugs: Amy. It's perfectly understandable that you are going to have down days, you need time to grieve for Darcie. To be honest hun, I think you are amazing with the way you are handling everything xxx

Carley - please call the midwife asap to get it checked out. I've had a couple but they just felt like mild period pains with some tightening x


----------



## Carley22

Amy i agree with Mrs Jo8 - i dont think i could go through what you have the last few weeks and still be as strong as you by the end of it - i truly admire you. 

I will call my midwife should it get more frequent i dont want to be too much bother. at the moment they are every half an hour and the wonderful world of google says to start worrying at 6 an hour....


----------



## x-amy-x

Erm no... id definately be worrying at every half hour hun... specially given what happened to me xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Carley, it is probably nothing to worry about but my BH are painless, they just feel like tightening and they are totally random. I would contact the midwife or go direct to MAU/CDS - it could be a UTI or something else :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Deffo get that checked out Carley, my BH are just tightening and not regular!!


----------



## Carley22

i might stroll over the MAU after work then ill update you little lot later!


----------



## becs0375

You better young lady!!!


----------



## apaton

carley dont worry about annoying them , i had to get pages added to my notes :blush: xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning girls!
Carley, I agree with the others. My BHs are more like a tightening - there's no pain involved. Definitely call the midwife and get peace of mind! :flower:
Amy, just sending you huge :hugs:, my dear.
Okay, off to teach kidlets about gorillas today! :)


----------



## SisterRose

Carley - Also agreeing with the other girls! I'd get it checked. :hugs:

In other news - I have a very quiet baby today, makes me nervous :haha:


----------



## drea2904

:hi: all, how are we today? Carley Im with the others, get checked! Amy big massive bear :hugs: :hugs: for you today.x Hi mummy18 & welcome. Apaton I cant wait to see your piccies:) Bekkelz mine also having more and more lazy days then goes mental!

Well Im pretty low today, Yesterday forund out that I think OH's job is being redundant and he will be out of work from 25th June:( I was quite prepared for that as he had kind of thought it might happen but nothing set in stone. Last night i just got al teary again, it comes and goes and i just felt pretty bad, today i got up with positive thoughts and the hairdresser was coming so was looking forward to a wee gab and getting pampered, she came and I love my hair but she also does MIL hair and my MIL was talking about me, we had a wee tiff a few weeks ago but now why would you tell the bloody hairdresser that and stated she hadnt been seeing my ds in 3 weeks because of my huff!!! (she has seen him a few times but she knows where i stay!) I know its prob petty but im just so annoyed and all teary again, if she tells the hairdresser this what is she telling the rest of the family:cry: i really dont want to start up the tiff again:nope: but Im RAGIN!

Uch i hate ranting and being depressing, more positive thoughts Andrea!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi everyone!

Carley: For sure keep us posted!! Hope everything is ok!! 

Bekks: My Bean did that to me last week and freaked me out! But then a feww days later she started being her usual self and bouncing around everywhere!

xo


----------



## SisterRose

It's probably nothing but I might try drinking some coke and laying down for a bit! they do like to scare us though :haha:


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Drea, that sucks xx Your MIL sounds like a right witch, makes me so glad we have nothing to with my husbands family!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Drea - I'm not surprised you are fuming, perhaps she intended you to find out if she told your mutual hairdresser? Hardly discreet is she? I'd be inclined to get your DH to have a word with her and explain she is perfectly welcome to see your DS but given that you are pregnant you would appreciate it if she made the effort to come to you rather than moaning to other people about it?

Bekks - my baby was quiet yesterday until about 8pm and I was really worried - then a kicking frenzy started. Some coke or ice cold water is probably the way to go. I'm sure all is fine, baby is probably asleep and having a growth spurt.

I'll pop back later to see if Carley has seen the MW

x


----------



## babythinkpink

Will be checking back later see how Carley is, no pain in braxton hicks, just tightenings, they can get pretty tight, and i get in a hot sweat with them but not pain! Back later to check.

Hi Amy, Big :hugs: sweetie, I can't imagine what you must be going through, and Darcie helped you grieve for Evie, so now you have all that grief to catch up on you as well as your new sadness, I just wish i could say something constructive or helpful but I just wouldn't know what to say, I know my tears seem selfish when I think of what you have been through xxxx:hugs::hugs:

Becs, Great, freaky is why you watch it!!:haha:

Welcome Youngmummy18, congrats on your baby girl x

Bekkles, hope baby give you some good kicks soon, so naughty making you worry like that! Try not to worry, bath and cold fizzy drink!!xx

Drea, big sympathetic :hugs: to you:hugs:

Well I had a mixed day today, my 10 yr old ds has gone away for a school trip til Sat, and it's so quiet without him! Will miss him so much, but i know he wil have lots of fun so got to be a big brave Mummy and keep smiling!
Dh is driving me nuts, and i am not sure it its my hormones or him! 
I asked him today what his problem was, and why didin't he want to do anything with me, that he was being constantly stroppy, to which he said, oh you think that do you, so i say yes, and he says nothing more about it, and it makes me resent everything i do for him, which because of the restrictions his back condition gives him is rather a lot.
I don't mean for it to get me down but every now and again it does, then it does big time then i am ok, and i am not into the big time phase yet which worries me!
Then he keeps saying, world cup starts soon, you wont see me then because i will be watching it in the bedroom...urm, no change there then!!:shrug:
Anyway I shall take my self pity, and go to bed early I think, not forgetting to pop in on here when i can to check on things here!

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies!!!

Amy :hugs: you are so strong, it's only normal and natural that you will have down days sweetie, we are here for you to moan and whinge to whenever you want to!!!!!

Carley... I will pm you regarding stuff, I hope you went to see someone about these pains, my BHs don't hurt at all it's just tightenings, usually if I turn overtoo quick or rush about!!!

HI everyone else!!!!!!x xx


----------



## apaton

im just home from my scan it was amazing :cloud9::cloud9:

still team yellow and baby is weighing around 3.5 lbs and measuring a gestation of 29 plus 6 hahaha i think im in for a big baby :cloud9: im soooooooooooooo in love!

pics to follow :wohoo:


----------



## genies girl

im 24 weeks now!
Ive had a stressfull day, our cat may need major surgery that we cant afford and its upsetting, we lost our other cat a few weeks back due to poisoning. I know it sounds silly but i got all upset and stressed and gave myself stomach pains.


I hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congrats apaton I'm glad it went well!! Wow sounds like you have a big baby in there!! xxx


----------



## apaton

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/4dscan007-1.jpg

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/4dscan004-2.jpg

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/4dscan005-1.jpg

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/4dscan006-1.jpg

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/4dscan007-1.jpg


----------



## Louise3512uk

Oh my god!!! What gorgeous pics!! I think they must be the clearest ones I've ever seen!!! xx


----------



## apaton

the dvd is soo cool baby was laughing and then being a grumpy face :cloud9: lol xx


----------



## Asher

Fab fab pics Ashley!! So lovely! I think boy now!! So lovely! You must be dead pleased! x

I am too knackered to reply to much tonight, have been lurking around on Facebook a wee bit but can't be bothered typing!! Have done a bit of my knitting tonight, need to get a move on with it!

Amy good to see you about, we miss you.xxx


----------



## drea2904

Apaton your photos are great! Did you enjoy it? babyscanning are great arent they?.xx


----------



## apaton

yeah it was fab, she told me to cover my eyes when she was measurin so that i couldnt see the sex i was soo tempted to peak lol, the dvd is great she gave me extra time on it i want to do it again lol xx


----------



## MamaBird

Awwwwe!! Ashley your pics are gorgeous!!!!  I can't believe you had the will to close your eyes and not peek!!! Good for you!!

xo


----------



## apaton

lol if sean had of said yes i would have but he wasnt having it ! lol xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Great pics Apaton. I'm impressed you stayed on team yellow

Really sorry to hear about your cat Genies Girl :hugs:

Warning bit of a rant to follow....feel free to ignore me

Things are going from bad to worse with my SD's Mum&her psycho boyfriend. I'm feeling so fed up and resentful I don't know how much more I can take. We are unable to have our SD this weekend, we explained to her on Tuesday and she was perfectly fine about it. Purely out of courtesy (and so she couldn't claim she didn't know) my DH sent a text to SD's Mum to let her know he wouldn't be collecting her. We would much prefer to deal with her solicitor rather than her. but due to all her messing around she had her legal aid withdrawn so doesn't have a solicitor now. Consequently, for the second time this week (DH had to text her to remind her about telephone contact on Tues as SD's phone wasn't switched on) DH had no choice but to send a text and in return he get's a threatening and abusive text from her psycho boyfriend. It's really getting me down girls, I've started to dread telephone contact (Tues/Thurs/Sun) because SD's Mum sometimes doesn't give SD her phone or ensure she's available at the contact time. This means DH has to send a reminder text to SD's Mum and he get's abuse in return. We never know whether telephone or physical contact is going to take place, it's a constant gamble and as SD lives 3.5 - 4 hours away our whole life feels like it revolves around her and contact. Don't get me wrong I love my SD and don't blame her in any way. I'm just so frustrated that we can't all get on with our own lives and have minimal and necessary contact. We are more than willing to be amicable but SD's Mum's boyfriend is 20 years older than her and deeply insecure. For some reason despite the fact that their relationship was brief and they split up 10 years ago he just can't handle my DH having anything to do with SD's Mum. I mean honestly, does he think my DH wants to? I think he'd like her to disappear off the face of the earth rather than have to contact her but he puts SD first so puts up with it. On top of all this we have discovered from SD tonight (during telephone contact) that her Mum has finally found out that I am expecting. As we anticipated she immediately started telling SD that she would be pushed out and that her Dad wouldn't love her any more. I was expecting this, but it is still upsetting. I was very proud of SD though because apparently when her Mum started slagging DH off she said "Did you love my sisters less when I came along?" apparently her mum was dumbfounded and said "It's not the same" to which SD replied "It's exactly the same". Good on her! We anticipated all of this so had talked to SD about it and given her a few lines of ammunition to use. We knew things would get worse when her Mum found out I was pregnant and so did SD because her Mum has been trying to convince the NHS to give her a sterilisation reversal so that she can have a baby with the psycho. Not surprisingly and rightly the NHS have told her to bugger off as she insisted on the sterilisation despite only being 30 at the time and she already has 3 so that counts against her too. I'd love to be able to say we will just take it back to court to get it sorted but there are two problems with that 1.) The court will do absolutely nothing about the constant breaches of the existing court order including the fact that the psycho boyfriend is banned from having telephone or physical contact with my DH. It's got to the point now where we may as well just stand and throw money we don't have down the drain. 2.) Neither SD's Mum or her boyfriend have any respect for the Law anyway, so even if the Court was willing to do something it would have no impact. SD's Mum has been given a verbal hauling over the coals three times by the Judge in the family court for her behaviour but it's water off a duck's back because she know's they won't actually do anything about it. (I desperately wish they would exercise the power they do have and give her Community Service) The psycho boyfriend has a criminal record for numerous violent assault's and was also already known to social services for subjecting his ex wife to domestic violence. (This all came out last time we were in court and received the social services report) Sorry to go on but I needed to get it off my chest. Hopefully after a good night's sleep I will feel better 

x


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
I had an incredibly productive day at work today and feel really great.
I was just so focused and blazed through this huge to-do list. Sometimes the crazy nesting energy can be very useful!
:)

MrsJ - what a nightmare! How is it that she can behave like that and get away with it? It is seriously mindboggling. How can that not be seen as abusive and damaging behaviour towards her daughter? And the psycho? He is allowed around minors at all with that kind of record? Sickening.
I don't blame you for being angry. I'd be livid.

Carley - hope everything went okay today!

Amazing pics, apaton! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## SisterRose

Apaton - 3.5lbs! wow! those pictures are amazing, you can see everything so clearly and baby is gorgeous. I also think boy for some reason, hope you don't mind me adding!

Geneis Girl - Sorry to hear about your cat. I have four cats and they're all a big part of our family so I know how it is. I really hope things pull through for your poorly kitty and I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your other one :hugs:

Carley - Hope everything was ok!

MrsJ08 - I hope things get better with SD's mother and the 'psycho' I can't believe that she'd tell her daughter that, it's wrong. I'm sure your SD is very excited to be having a little brother/sister! they both sound like they have huge chips on their shoulders, it's unfortunate for you both that you have to deal with them but like you've said, it's for your SD's benefit!


I've just got up, late today. I'm gonna see how baby is behaving today, she was soooo quiet all yesterday but woke up at about 5am this morning having a little kicking session, I only noticed about 4 kicks in a row, enough to make my stomache jump before falling back to sleep so she could have been going for a while.

I've also felt reeeeallyyyy sick and off colour the last two days, do you think it's because baby is growing? I never got morning sickness but some days I just feel so nauseous, and it's around the time movement's less. Do you feel off colour on days baby grows? I'm thinking it could be an increase in hormones on growing days? :shrug:

Hope everyone is ok. Friday, yipeeeeeeee! :wohoo: weekend is here already. My OH has a week off work next week so much snuggling to commence and our 4d scan tomorrow! :cloud9:

X


----------



## Louise3512uk

MrsJ08.. I really feel for you, we've been there with the contact issues and the telephone contact and it is truly horrible! I'm sure you know this/have done this but wanted to give you some advice from my own experiences...

Regarding the psycho boyfriend, if you take your DHs phone to the police they can get a harrassment order done on him... we had to do this with my DHs ex, she was texting him and ringing all the time, sending sexual pictures, abusive and threatening texts etc... the police took her into the station and gave her a clear warning and a harrassment order. The police said that although the volume of calls and texts we had helped, just one abusive or sexual text is enough for that.. maybe its worth a try?

Also, as part of our case cafcass wanted to do a risk assessment on my SS's mother (which didn't happen in the end because her legal aid solicitor managed to wangle it so we would have to pay - £3k - a couple of months after we got married! We couldn't afford it after all the rest of the legal costs etc) and cafcass off their own back did a criminal record check on both me and their mothers then boyfriend.... if anything untoward had come back from this, children would have been moved... can you not speak to cafcass about them doing this?

Hope it gets better... I know just how you feel with things seeming like they are just getting worse and worse :(


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Louise - thanks for your reply. The CRB check has been done by CAFCASS on all of us already and the issue of his Criminal record for Assault and Threatening Behaviour has already been raised. Last year he was charged with GBH but the case was dropped a matter of days before the hearing because the victim refused to give evidence (we suspect there was intimidation) CAFCASS were useless to be honest, SD told them in her first meeting that she wants to live with us. CAFCASS proceeded to tell her Mum what she had said so her Mum spent 2 weeks trying to bribe her financially and emotionally into changing her mind and then arranged another meeting with CAFCASS telling SD that CAFCASS had requested it. SD gave in to the pressure and said she didn't want to move in with us yet but wanted more contact with us in the holidays (we now get half of all holidays as well as our usual bi-weekly contact). The truth is nothing is going to happen on that front until SD is 100% sure she wants to come to us and sticks to it. As her mother doesn't have a residency order (we refused to agree to one) if at any point during contact SD tells us she doesn't want to go home we would be legally protected in keeping her with us and could apply for emergency residency. 

I'd like to stress that the psycho hasn't shown any violence towards SD or her Mum (yet!) but obviously if at any point we were to discover that he had we would remove her immediately. Social Services have basically said they can't do anything pre-emptively. Don't even get me started on how useless social services are, they are far to focussed on keeping children with their mother's and giving mother's the benefit of doubt for my liking. Thanks for the tip re:harassment - that is our next step and we discussed it last night. Last week DH got a "I know where you live" type message which I think is probably sufficiently threatening given his previous history. It's actually not true and I honestly don't think he is going to drive 4 hours to our house as we have purposely never given them our exact address. It's all bluster and posturing because on the one occasion he started on my DH face to face (SD's Mum wasn't there at the time) my DH called his bluff and he quickly ran into the house. Problem is even if we get a harassment order he isn't the kind of law abiding citizen that will be effected by it, if you know what I mean? The psycho thinks he is invincible when it comes to the law as so far he has got off relatively lightly with the charges that have been brought against him and not been sent to prison. Until recently he was sending the abusive messages from his phone but the last two have come from SD's Mum's phone. Not sure whether this is because he know's it will be difficult to prove that they are definitely from him if he uses her phone? I'm not sure he is that clever, so I suspect it is because my DH never replies to his messages so he thinks DH is not getting them and has blocked his number. Obviously we never reply to his messages because we would never sink to that level or give them evidence like that to use against us (I have a Law degree)

I guess my biggest fear is that my DH is only human and I'm worried that with the level of provocation he is experiencing he will lose his temper eventually and take matters into his own hands. (DH has never been in trouble with the Police and is a Primary School Teacher but know's how to look after himself if you know what I mean?) I don't think my DH would do anything to put his career let alone his liberty at risk but he is a red-blooded male who's worried about his daughter so it's hard to account for that with extreme provocation. 

x


----------



## Carley22

Oh mrsJo8 thats sounds awful i hope it all sorts itself out in the end, i cant really help with advise ive not been through anything like that .

Pains have subsided today and can you believe that my midwifes phone was off all night!!! i spoke in length with my MIL as she used to be a midwife and she came over and had a nice chat with me. She thinks i'll be ok as babys heartbeat and everything were fine and lots of movements still. Apparently BH can be painful but normally not, but on investigating i found out that my mum really suffered with BH. 

All i can say is - if this is a warm up for whats to come OH MY GOD!! 

but touch wood ive not had any today which has been a nice break and slept all through the night. just need to keep hydrated etc. 

love you all lots and thanks for the well wishes. 

ps i had my hair done to make me feel better - it worked!!


----------



## apaton

mrs J jstw ant to send a :hugs: x

Carley gald your hair made you feel better , i always feel better after getting something nice done :flower:

any way im going to bore yous with my dvd lol ( u dont have to watch it :haha:)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOtAsHVsq5U

congrats to viables and third tri people :wohoo:


----------



## SisterRose

Apaton - I just saw the vid on third tri! it's really amazing. So clear, I almost melted from the cuteness >.< Lol

x


----------



## apaton

i posted it everywhere :whoo: lol im a saddo :haha: xx


----------



## x-amy-x

apaton that video is wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## kawaiiuk

Should have said my bump is a little girl and due on the 14th Sept :)


----------



## Sarahkka

I woke up at 3 am to deal with a fussing Simon and could not get back to sleep. I have a huge day at work today and I am going to be barely getting through it. I am so tired I feel like I could throw up, but I cannot get back to sleep.
I finally just got up, did the dishes and am trying to get calm before I go in early to work. I am full of that wild, completely irrational pregnancy rage about my insomnia. It's someone's fault!! I'm not sure whose, but someone's!
When I get some rest, I will be able to laugh at myself. :dohh: Until then, nobody better even look at me funny. I will take them out. :growlmad:


----------



## Elphaba

Apaton - really gorgeous pictures. They are so clear!

MrsJ - I'm so sorry that you SD's mum is causing so many problems, hun. It must be so frustrating for you and your DH. Impressed with how your SD handled being told she would be pushed out though (although horrified that her mother would say that to her).


----------



## MrsJ08

Fantastic video Apaton.

Elphaba - thanks hun. To be honest, that's the tip of the iceberg she has said much worse. This includes saying that my DH tried to commit suicide because he didn't love my SD (complete fiction he's never even contemplated such a thing). In the few months before we got married she relentlessly told her we wouldn't be bothered about her any more and wouldn't want to see her. This was on top of telling her since we had got engaged that we would never get married because DH didn't really love me. (All this 10 years after she split with DH after a very brief relationship) Around the time of the last court hearing when her Mum had read in the social services report that SD had said she wished I was her Mum and that she wanted to live with us - she told her she never wanted her and wished she had never been born. I won't even elaborate on some of the four letter swear words she has called her as it's too appalling. The woman is a menace and I'm so glad the NHS are refusing her a sterilisation reversal. Women like that shouldn't be allowed to breed.


----------



## opticalillus5

Mrs J - She sounds crazy! Big :hugs: to you hun. 

Apaton - your vid and pics are wonderful - i can't wait for my scan! 

Sarah - Bad news about your sleepless night... Fx you can make up for it when you get home and today isn't too stressful! 

Carley - so glad you're feeling better now. Can't believe that your MW's phone was off though! 

Well, today i've been lazy (again). I'm so tired all of the time, and yesterday I went down to the horse, did one barrow of mucking out, and today my back is killing! I'm finding simple things are getting much harder - like putting on mine and DD's shoes, and walking up hills. I'm sure i'm getting a waddle. 

I'm bored. And OH is working tomorrow and then going out to watch the football, so i'll be bored again :( it doesn't help that 2 of my friends are abroad on their holidays, and my other friends work etc. And like i've said, I can't spend all my time at the horse like I used to. 

Someone's coming to look at her on Sunday as i've decided to put her up for sale. It's really going to break my heart - I've had her for 11 years, but it's selfish of me to keep her and not work her. I thought about loaning her out, but I've done that before and it didn't work - they basically allowed her to develop a condition which cost me a fortune at the vets! I know it's for the best. Still, hormonal woman and goodbye's don't mix!


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J ~ So sorry you are going thro this, not what you need at this time xx Some people hey x

Carley ~ So glad you are feeling better xx

We have had a lovely day, Ian finished work early so I went and had my hair cut then we took the dog down to the beach!! It was really nice, the sun has just come out and its quite warm!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello All,

Just a pop in, wow what amazing scan, I was glued to it! Such a beautiful baby, its really funny I wonder what we expect to see in there!! I am always in total amazement at my babies when they are born, I just stare at them for hours, I remember my last i kept prodding her in her cot and in the end got her out of her cot to lie with me because i wanted to look at her, poor little thing had just been born and wanted to sleep, I was wide awake and wanted to admire her!:haha: 

Looked for furniture again today, still no luck, going to try ebay and the auctions, saw what i wanted new but it was way too expensive still at nearly £300, not for 1 unit when i need to go through all the rooms to replace everything!

MrsJ08, sorry things are such a mess, it is never easy and not helped by others, hope you all find some happy conclusion and soon, but sorry to say sounds like with what has gone on the others involved don't know the meaning of reasonable:nope:

Carley, Glad things have eased off, perhaps you just over stretched yourself somewhere? I am finding just walking hard at the moment and can't understand why, I get a stitch like muscular pain each side of the bump, have tried wearing my belly band but it didn't help. 
Anyway hope your pains stay away, bad news about the midwife, hope she is not who you call when labour starts:shrug:

Sarahkka, my sleep is very much the same, I have more things than not to disturb me, either one of the children, or a snoring dh, or aching one side or the other, or cramp, or indigestion, or needing a pee, that is the list at the moment!! Oh and heat and the light in the morning coming into the room as we don't have the black out blind down with the window open, and the birds at 3am onwards ans we live backed onto a park and the noisy little things start up early with a chorus of ducks then the little ones follow on!!
So with all that in mind i think i get a few hours at a time!:hugs:

opticalillus, Sorry about your horse, its sad when you have to sell and i know how very attatched people get to their horses, my friend is a horse nut and she would be crying buckets at the thought of selling hers:cry:

Well not been a bad day, managed to drag dh out to look for furniture, although he still doesn't seem aware of the need although out drawers are in bits on our bedroom floor! 
We do need time together, sounds mad that he is at home all the time and we don't but i mean quality time with us and dd out of the house, we talk and things are better.
I think i get very insecure during pregnancy because i feel fat and unattractive, and we don't dtd during pregnancy which is his idea and i find a bit too cautious tbh, and that all goes in making me more insecure, so we need 'us time' to stop me spiralling out of control!!
This morning i was still in i don't like him mode but i have gradually thawed as the day has gone on, he has gone to watch football in bed now, which is great, laptop to myself, and all the time i need to clear the house up!

Time to go and check out facebook, and play my treasure isle, sad i know!!

Back later, big :hugs:,

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## SisterRose

Babythinkpink - Is treasure island a facebook application? it doesn't sound so bad. I'm back to being addicted to World Of Warcraft over the last week since I don't have much better to be doing :haha:

I'm a level 80 human priest. Ohhhhhhh yeah! :dohh:


----------



## Louise3512uk

MrsJ - you could be talking about us! It's amazing that people like her exist, never mind the boyfriends!! My SS's mother has said alsorts to them, including the stuff about us not wanting them once we get married, to the fact that DH won't be in the slightest bit interested in them once we have a baby, to the fact that the baby will be NOTHING to do with them, it would only be their sister apparently if it was grown in HER tummy, not mine! Luckily, they don't believe her... well at least they say they don't when they are with us!!

Amy :hugs: good to see you!

Carley, naughty you for not popping in to have it checked out like you said you would! But glad it's subsided, make sure that you get it checked straight away next time!!

Becs.... sounds lovely, I haven't had my hair done in over a year!! Fancy popping over and walking my dog?! I don't have the energy!!

Forgotten everything else! Sorry! x


----------



## becs0375

I got a chest of drawers and a wardrobe from Argos, they are just plain white and look ok, and considering its only for baby clothes they are nice!! My parents bought them, only cost £130 for both, the warddrobe was half price! I thought they would be ok for a couple of years until we cann afford to buy some really nice stuff!!
https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/84-6302245MMA72UC590112M.jpg
https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/148-6436379MMA72UC590121M.jpg
We have been given by my sister the cot she bought for my niece, that is white too!!


----------



## apaton

lovley furniture bex :thumbup: ive got mine too, and my i love my bear stuff arrived today :wohoo: x


----------



## Pinky1974

Hi everyone,
sorry I'm not writing much on here. I seem to have problems loading up the pages and reading the unread posts. Some days it works and on other days it keeps going back to the first page.

I seem to be getting some tighenings and now I'm in a panic. Is it too early for Braxton Hicks? I can't remember. I'm 24 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## Louise3512uk

Pinky, hi, it's not too early for Braxton Hicks... some people feel them really early, I know I could feel them from around 18 weeks I think? To me they just feel like my bump has gotten tighter, sometimes I only know i'm having one if I feel my bump and it's hard! If you are concerned, you should give your midwife a call though :hugs:


----------



## opticalillus5

I think i've been getting Braxton Hicks, but I don't know what they feel like. I don't think I ever got them with Emma, and if I did I can't remember. Today, I was walking the dog to the stables and I kept getting what I can only describe as 'spasms' down one side of my bump (the right side). It was very localized, and not painful... they just kinda felt like a pulling and made me jump. It was as though they should have hurt - like a crampy spasm or something. It's really hard to explain - like muscles contracting and releasing really strongly but really quickly in one spot. Is that what they are? I kept stopping and sitting down, and they only happened when I was walking. Or maybe i've overdone it? I did hoover and mop and fully clean the house today, maybe walking with the dog pulling a bit was a little bit too much? I had quite a few over the space of about 2 hours, but only when I walked to the stables and again when I walked back home. 

At the moment, I have retreated to my bedroom with the laptop to avoid the bloody football. It's only just started and I wish it would end - I used to 'get into it', but by that I mean don an England shirt and get drunk. If i'm honest, I hate football. And now I can't drink, I've just become a victor meldrew-esque morngy pregnant world cup widow. I want England to lose, quickly. And then we can all get back to normal. Any of you who have me on facebook will have seen my rantings.... Tomorrow i'm going to the cinema when England are playing... I can't think of a better place to get away from people being overly-excited about a bit of leather being kicked up and down a bit of grass, with that god-awful wasps-nest type droning in the background. I refuse to sit in the house and mope while OH goes out and gets stupidly drunk, so i'm going to go out. My friends either like football or have other plans, so I'll probably just take bub, a huge bucket of popcorn, and a ben n jerrys core sundae. Funny thing is i'll probably go and see that action film 'brooklyn's finest' as I really liked training day and it's by the same director. It's a pretty manly film, so it'll look quite funny to have a pregnant lady sat on her own at the back lol. 

I must say, I'm feeling pretty lonely lately, and I really appreciate having you ladies to talk to. It's tough not being at work anymore, and I don't really see anyone apart from OH and my girl-friends once a month or so. So most of the day i'm pretty bored and on my own. I don't feel right going to surestart groups just yet because I don't have a baby.... i dunno. I guess what i'm trying to say is thanks :flower:


----------



## becs0375

Awww Optical, I feel the same way. I don't really have any friends here and even tho we moved back to my home town I don't have anything to do with my old mates. We all grew apart and have nothing in common. My OH is my best friend and I feel so lucky to have him. You girlies are my lifeline, you are all fabulous xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs J08 - Sounds like you have a very sensible young lady for a SD, you must be very proud. hope the mum sorts her life out soon

Apaton - Loving the video, your baby is very cute, It must be really good binding time with the baby

Carley - Glad your BH have subsided, I was thinking of you last night

Opticalilus5 - I'm also starting to feel tired again, got home tonight and slept on the sofa for 2 hours I haven't done that since 1st tri

Well I've been in a meeting today from 9am until 3.30pm lets just say baby was getting annoyed with me not being able to stretch out every now and then... even lunch was sent upto the boardroom so ate and continued with the meeting.... glad to be able to stretch out now

Surprisingly my work have given me a payrise today... twice the average increase !! As i'm off on Maternity leave I wasn't expecting anything but my new boss thinks I deserve the payrise and says they want me to come back...... which I want to do anyway so win win situation 

Went car shopping last night have found a car I like and am going for a test drive tommorow morning, told my husband we need to take photos of my convertible before we exchange it.... I'm excited about getting a sensible car, I got excited over the boot size last night of all things !!

Well i'm off to do a bit of knitting and take some man juice Gaviscon, as my heartburn is killing me this evening

xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

:sick: Gaviscon :sick:

I hate the stuff! I've had horrible heartburn pretty much since the end of first tri, and I just can't bear it..... I'm a rennies gal myself, once that gaviscon is in my mouth it makes me think of..... yukkkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi to all you ladies! Hope all is well for you.
Between the pregnancy fog brain and having such a time with this toothache, I have missed a lot and I've read the back pages but.....arrrgh. LOL
Beautiful scan pics and vid to you ladies.
I reached my V day yesterday and while it was exciting the celebration was minimal as I was having a root canal done...ugh. At least now the pain is managable versus unbearable.
MrsJo, I am so sorry honey. As you know we deal with this as well but thank God our situation has gotten much better since the call to police a few months back. I wish you could get more help where you are. I do think you have to feel a little fortunate that SD is old enough to defend what she knows is right. Unfortunately for me, SS is too young and is totally his mother's child. He has absolutely no interest in me or the baby because he has been told those types of things as well. Sadly, the ex has convinced him that he is being replaced. I use to really stress and get upset but then I realized that people are who they are and we can't change them. The ex is a sorry excuse for a human and always will be. All my DH and I can do is show our unconditional love to the child involved and make sure he can see things differently while in our home. And believe me, it is easier said than done at times. Hugs to you honey.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

I thought I'd just pop in and say a quick hi... can't believe how much I've missed in here the last couple of days! No time for a proper catch up tonight, but I'll try over the weekend. I'm so damn tired from work at the moment! Can't wait for a lie in tomorrow, then we are having some friends over for a BBQ and to watch the world cup! I'll try and pop on sunday to catch up properly. 

Anyway, I've followed apatons lead and put my 4d scan dvd online too! I've watched it about 8000 times already! It's here if any of you would like to watch it:

(removed as realised it has my dob and other personal details all over it, so if you'd like to see it pm me and I'll send you the link!)

It's not as clear as yours though apaton! I can't get over how much detail you can see in yours! Your baby is adorable :kiss:

Anyway off to bed now, have a lovely evening and I'll pop back on soon 

xx


----------



## Sarahkka

:hi:

Too tired to say much.

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Asher

Morning girlies, I can officially post in third tri this morning! Woo hoo 27 weeks!

MrsJO8 so sorry to hear all that's going on, like you really need it hey? I really do hope things improve for you soon.

I have definitely been getting some BHs this last few days, especially when I am out walking the dogs. It's weird having them again, I had completely forgotten what they are like. Odd bloomin things they are.

My little boy is sat here with me at the kitchen table, eating his choc choc crispies (coco pops)- he has just demanded a "fraw" (straw!) to suck up the choc milk! What a nutritious brekky. 

Sorry my memory for catch up this morning is a bit crap. I think I had too much of a deep sleep!

I agree with Optical and everyone else, I love coming on here and having a natter and catching up with what's going on with everyone's lives. I do consider you all my friends, it's lovely knowing you can log on and have a rant or just a laugh! It will be lovely as we are all nearing the end of third tri and the birth announcements and baby pics are coming through! Lovely!! :kiss:

Have a good day everyone! And avoid the footy wherever possible!! I actually really like footy but am more of a club fan than an England fan - shoot me but I've got Italian roots so I always support Italy in the world cup! Plus, we have the noisiest people next door and next door but one to us, and you can guarantee that they will both be having huge BBQs and footy parties tonight, which will go on until 4 or 5 am ish and we will need to wear our ear plugs if we want to get any sleep!! :coffee:


----------



## becs0375

YAY Congrats on 3rd tri chick xxxx


----------



## SisterRose

Hello ladies, how's everyone this morning? it looks like it's going to be a nice day! 

I have my 4D scan at 3pm. Nervous now! I hope she's ok in there. :wohoo:

I just told OH that I'm a few days away from third tri and explained it'll be the last 12 weeks until baby is here and he's like "I'm not giving birth to a baby, just you!"
charming men <3

Happy third tri Asher!!!!! 


X


----------



## Asher

Thanks girls!! Good luck Bekks for your scan this afternoon! I am sooooo jealous! Get your piccies on here ASAP!! xx


----------



## becs0375

Have fun at your 4d scan Bekks xxx


----------



## aob1013

Good Luck for your scan Bek!

Can't believe we have 99 days to go .................... eee :sick: xxx


----------



## Pinky1974

Asher, I forgot to tell you: I'm in Cale Green. My MIL lives in Reddish! Do you know the Funky Monkey Cafe on Davenport Rd? Maybe we could meet there sometime? I'm a teeny bit restricted without car and the darn IBS.


----------



## apaton

bekkelz good luck with the scan you will love it :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

bekkles enjoy every minute of your scan! :cloud9: can't wait to see your piccies! x


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks everyone :kiss:

I'll post the pictures after I've done.

Does anyone know if it's normal to start with morning sickness at almost 27 weeks? I've been fine through my pregnancy but the last three days I've felt so ill and sick! I'm constantly nauseous and don't feel like eating at all :shrug:

X


----------



## drea2904

Hey all!!! Congrats Asher!!! 3rd Tri, we are all nearing closer and closer!! Bekkelz enjoy your scan Im sure you will:) big hugs :hugs: MrsJ, she sounds like a right one!!

Well been up and had a productive morning, now Im knackered!! Had a busy day yest, lunch with my dad then dinner with my mum!! Still being very emotional, feel like Im cracking up at times, think I need to speak to gp as im not coping so well more and more these days, keep paniking that pnd will return so bad if Im feeling like this now:( need to perk up and give myself a slap sometimes.xxx


----------



## Asher

How bizarre Pinky that you're so close and your MIL lives near me!! There are 3 of us Stockport girls in Sept Stars now! It's fab. I don't know that cafe but am willing to find it! Maybe end of this week or week after next?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies! Bekklez, my morning sickness came back with a vengeance, and up until last week I was once again being sick on a daily basis! Maybe this is why I weigh the same now as I did at my 8 week booking in appointment!!!!!

Hellloooooooooo to everyone... too tired to reply to people particularly, I have about 250+ reports to write so I suppose I better get my weetabix down me and crack on with it as I have NOTHING to do this weekend as I'm a loner!!!

Lonely.... I am so lonely.... I have nobody... of my owwwwwwn


----------



## babythinkpink

Well i thought i posted this morning but i cant find it anywhere now, so must have hit the wrong button!

99 days today :thumbup:

Bekkles, I think morning sickness can vary at any time, I felt a little better at about 16 weeks but recently the sickness and feeling crap has started again, i feel really odd but think its just baby taking it out of me.
Hope the scan is great, so exiting seeing baby so clearly xx
I forgot to say yes, treasure isle is a facebook game, I play farmville, treasure isle, sometimes cafe world, i get bored quickly with them tbh, and don't have loads of time for them but just play when i get a quiet moment!
Oh, and your oh's comment sounds like something mine would come out with, he is more interested in the football, by far, he will even interrupt me talking about the baby for some random trash!! 

Baby has been going nuts this morning, i had a bath, just because i wanted to relax and it was all pretty quiet in there, but since i got out its been wriggles and kicks, and big movements, trying to work out which bits are what but can't!

Well have to go and do dd her juice, was going to go out with the girls but they are glued in front of flushed away so leaving them for now, they can come out later looks like the weather is here to stay today.

Back later :hugs:xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Louise3512uk said:


> Hi ladies! Bekklez, my morning sickness came back with a vengeance, and up until last week I was once again being sick on a daily basis! Maybe this is why I weigh the same now as I did at my 8 week booking in appointment!!!!!
> 
> Hellloooooooooo to everyone... too tired to reply to people particularly, I have about 250+ reports to write so I suppose I better get my weetabix down me and crack on with it as I have NOTHING to do this weekend as I'm a loner!!!
> 
> Lonely.... I am so lonely.... I have nobody... of my owwwwwwn

:hugs: you have us!:happydance:


----------



## opticalillus5

Have fun at your scan bekz! Can't wait to c ur piccies :) 

I haven't been getting morning sickness back, but my appetite seems to have waned - especially compared to a few weeks ago when I just couldn't get full! Now i'm not really fancying anything to eat, nevermind craving. My weight gain too seems to have stopped, and i'm not sure if my bump is getting any bigger over the past few weeks. Still, bubs is moving perfectly fine all of the time, so i'm not worried. At my 25 week midwife appointment she said I looked ok too, even though she didn't measure me. 

I've just got back from the hairdressers, where i've gone back to brown rather than red. I found that even the red permanent colour was washing out within a couple of weeks, and leaving me with a washed-out orange and dark roots (a great look). So now i'm going brown, even though I go every 4 weeks-ish anyway. 

Drea, I'm on anti-depressants, although they have cut my dose down to the minimum that it can be. I was on them before I fell pregnant, and throughout my pregnancy they have gradually reduced the dosage - at the moment I take 10mg Fluoxetine (prozac) per day. The lowest tablet form they do is 20mg daily, so now i'm on liquid form. Although it does pass to the baby in very small quantities, I suffered really badly with PND after the birth of my daughter, so seeing as I was on the prozac before I got pregnant, we have weighed up the risks and it seems better for me to stay on the reduced dose rather than coming off it altogether only to go back on. The reason they say this is because it takes up to a month to get into your system fully, and I personally had to put up with feeling sick and crappy for the first few weeks of taking it. This way, if I do get PND, my dosage can just be upped. Hopefully though, this reduced dose will keep it at bay. 

I must say, I have been feeling more fed up lately. It could be because of my lowered dose of medicine, but more than likely I think it's because i'm bored and hormonal. I seem to be crying a hell of a lot lately.. I'm monitoring it, but it's so hard to tell whether it's because of lowering my meds or pregnancy hormones! I did try to come off them completely, and it wasn't good at all - I basically 'crashed'. So what i'm trying to say is, don't feel bad if you need a little help. It's better to catch it now than to wait until you have a problem, cos then it might interfere with bonding with your baby like mine did. :hugs:


----------



## Pinky1974

Asher said:


> How bizarre Pinky that you're so close and your MIL lives near me!! There are 3 of us Stockport girls in Sept Stars now! It's fab. I don't know that cafe but am willing to find it! Maybe end of this week or week after next?

That would be great but not this week. I only have ONE free day (Wednesday) All the other days we have appointments. But the week after is still free (so far).

The cafe is right next to Hallam Park (or nearly anyway) not too far from St Georges.


----------



## MrsJ08

Afternoon ladies

Louise and Optical - I know what you mean about feeling lonely. My phone bill is really high because I'm missing my family (they live in Dorset) so am constantly on the phone to my Mum and my Grandmother's. My best-friend has been absolutely brilliant so I'm lucky but I've felt quite lonely when she's been off doing things (like going on holiday to Cuba) which we would normally have done together before I was married and pregnant. I've been making a real effort to try and make new friends via my volunteer work at the Toy Library and also to get friendlier with my neighbours too. I joined the NCT today because I know they do a 0-6 month group meeting at a local cafe once a week so I'm going to make the effort to go when the baby arrives. I've also been reading about their breastfeeding support group and I think that might come in handy too. 

Talking of the NCT I went to one of their nearly new sales this morning in Twickenham (not my local branch but close enough) If you haven't been I can't recommend them highly enough. I got a Close Baby Carrier brand new for £10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are £58+ in the shops. :happydance: :happydance: Here is the link if anyone is interested
https://www.closeparent.com/Default.aspx?tabid=163&txtSearch=CLBC180&SortField=ProductName
I've got it in the Natural colour. Admittedly I would probaby have bought Charcoal if I was buying it new but for £10 I don't care what colour it is. I also bought a Light and Sounds Dog rattle for £1 and a Top and Tail Bowl for 50p. To be honest if I had, had the patience I probably could have bought more but DH was getting fed up because it was so busy. I think I'll take my friend rather than DH with me to the next one, I'll be a bit more prepared for the scramble. If anyone is looking to buy things like those Bumbo Seats definitely check out your local sale as there were tons of them for sale and they are pretty expensive new for something that is only used for a few months. I always think anything plastic in great condition is great to buy second hand, because after a quick wash it's as good as new.

Have a great day ladies x
 



Attached Files:







Close Carrier.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0









Dog Rattle.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning girls!
I had such a good sleep and woke up at 5:30 am just rarin' to go! :shock:
It's actually great to have this quiet time to myself before everyone else gets up.
Plans for today: clean my filthy house! Bit of gardening! Hair appointment!
Optical - I went for auburn at my last appointment (on Jan.9!! a very long time ago) and I have just been seeing some brown roots the last few weeks. It blended really well and while I usually go to the salon every 3-4 months, having a colour stay in that long is fantastic! I'm going to do the same again, I think. :blush: It's all about low hair maintenance with me! :)


----------



## Sarahkka

Nice scores, MrsJ!
We bought a Bumbo new and it is definitely one of my dumbest baby buys. Lots of people swear by them, but Simon wasn't a huge fan of it and we really didn't use it that much. That is definitely one I would borrow or buy secondhand. There are lots of better things you can do with $65, in my opinion.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Optical and Drea, I'm worried about PND too. I suffered with depression a couple of years ago and was on citalopram which I had a terrible time coming off. I've dipped a couple of times over the last couple of years but managed to keep it largely at bay with self help rather than going back on the anti depressants. Optical I have also been crying so much lately, for no reason at all and sometimes I feel really down. Thankfully so far it's only been for bits and pieces and I've mostly been ok, but I have to say I do worry about it returning with a vengeance after the baby is born. It's a horrible, horrible thing to suffer with and I would never want to experience what I went through again, so Optical I think you've done the sensible thing staying on your meds, plus 10mg is very little so I don't imagine very much will get to the baby. I think it would be much worse to come off then start taking them again, as I know how my body reacted when I came off the citalopram and it wasn't good! 

Drea if you're struggling hun definitely see the doc for a little adivce, it's definitely better to nip these things in the bud! For me, when I start feeling bad just getting it off my chest sometimes does the trick :flower:

xx


----------



## mixedmama

Bekklez said:


> Thanks everyone :kiss:
> 
> I'll post the pictures after I've done.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's normal to start with morning sickness at almost 27 weeks? I've been fine through my pregnancy but the last three days I've felt so ill and sick! I'm constantly nauseous and don't feel like eating at all :shrug:
> 
> X

It's very normal hun. Your uterus pushes your stomach up really high so that's probably why you've been feeling sick xx


----------



## drea2904

Thanks girls. Im defo going to speak to gp, she knows my history and my consultant at maternity had been looking at me having some therapy before this birth. Optical I was also on Fluoxetine, I was also on 2-3x 25mg of amitriptinline nightly and I was put cold turkey on both as well as my medication & painkillers for benine intercranial hypertension (pressure in brain). I felt awful for the first few weeks as in sicky/headaches but mentally i think I was ok and thought it could be what I needed to get my reliance on these tabs away. I think I hve just been kidding myself that Im fine and everything is ok and I just cant keep the pretence up any more as the tears are flowing and my temper, well Im ashamed to say its not been ideal. I was diagnosed with PND 5 months after Mason and things in my life just seemed to continually go wrong after then so even though Mason has now just turned 4 I did still suffer with depression but had been gradually getting better, now I am so delighted we are having this bubba but the fear of my lowest times may be what is affecting me aswell, I just think Im focusing too much on not getting those feelings again and so wanting this time to be different but then I feel guilty about when I never had those feelings with Mason ooofft its a bloomin situation!

Well on a nicer note its a lovely day here in Glesga, tonight im heading up to my big brothers for the guys to watch footie and girls to gab so that should be good and the kids can play together:) The boys actually all support England so thats strange here, Ive been seeing cars with usa flags today lololol....bitter people!!!


----------



## Carley22

Hello girlies, not long till 3rd tri for me now... its starting to get more and more real.... im soooo excited about meeting this little one. still deciding whether or not i want to go and have a 4d scan done as i really dont want to know the sex and would be gutted if i found out accidentally or even got an inkling about it..... 

thankfully ive not had any pains since that evening so hopefully it was a dodgy tummy or something, thank you all soooo much for your thoughts and well wishes its really nice of you all. 

Hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## becs0375

Drea make sure you do talk to your Dr!! I have had depression in the past but I am now fortunate to know the signs and can manage it myself without having pills. The last time I needed tablets was when we first got married, we moved 5 hours from home and Ian went to Iraq for nearly 8 months, I hit all time low. The tablets really helped and luckily I had counselling, and that really helped me manage other low times I have had since. I noramlly snap out of it after a couple of days. 

So glad all is back to normal with you Carley x


----------



## MrsJ08

Drea - it sounds like you would really benefit from some counselling and the best thing is that if your MW refers you, you will get it much quicker than you would if you weren't pregnant. Your fears and worries are perfectly natural and normal. You don't choose to suffer from PND or depression so you have nothing to feel guilty about re:Mason. I know it's one of the hardest things to do when you have suffered with this horrible illness but try and live in the present and focus on the future. I have a history of depression and although I haven't had a bad episode for several years it is always there under the surface and I am very concerned that I am a PND risk. Obviously the MW, Consultant and my GP think so too, so much to my annoyance have mentioned it frequently during my pregnancy. My fear have been fuelled by the bad dreams I have had during my pregnancy about the baby but more recently about things relating to the past which seemed to have reared their ugly head for the first time in years. In the past I have found these dreams/flashbacks have often preceded an attack. However, forewarned is forearmed and I have told my DH and my BF what has been happening and asked them to keep an eye on me and insist I go to the GP if I show any signs of feeling low. Take care and be kind to yourself. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm the same as you becs, I went through counselling and then a short course of CBT and it really helped me. What I learned in CBT I still apply today when I start to feel bad and I can usually come away from it within a day or two. I'd highly recommend it xx


----------



## SisterRose

Back from scan! it was really good. She's so cute :cloud9: 
I really think she looks like my OH! 

Here's a few pictures of her, for those of you who're on my facebook there's loads more in the album "My little shrimpette" 

Hugging her feet/legs
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/_11copy.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/_23copy.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs330.snc3/29101_1401949781608_1618231664_30978993_66928_n.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/CyanidexBarbie/_17copy.jpg


----------



## Carley22

aww bekkles she looks lovely - bet you are chuffed!


----------



## MrsJ08

Great pics Bekks x


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww Bekkles she's a cutie pie x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Great piccies Bekklez! x


----------



## Carley22

another scary pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG00036-20100605-1827.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SisterRose

What's scary?! you and bump are looking fab. :hugs:

Thanks everyone who commented on my pics!

x


----------



## Carley22

thanks hun.... i dont "do" bump pics they terrify me lol


----------



## apaton

aww bekkels shes beautiful :cloud9: bet it was amazing

Carley your bump is lovley :thumbup: xx


----------



## Asher

Bekklez she is gorgeous! Proper little girl! x

And Carley you look fab! xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey everyone,
Not been online for a while as i had a killer migraine at work mid week & have been recovering since, i've never had one before where it completely took my sight - it was really scary! 
I had a consultant review earlier in the week, all is going well again apart from baby lying completely the wrong way & most likely the cause for the pain i'm getting......he's lying horizontal :wacko: sooooo not the way he should be :dohh: definately my DH's baby!



> sorry to rant! bet nobody bothered to read it

 I read it Bek :hugs: i'm sure it'll all turn out for the best whatever happens, i'm a strong believer in things that are meant to be hunny xxx Lets hope the economy keeps the valuation down for you hun :thumbup:



> Does anyone know if it's normal to start with morning sickness at almost 27 weeks? I've been fine through my pregnancy but the last three days I've felt so ill and sick! I'm constantly nauseous and don't feel like eating at all

 Your uterous will be pushing up onto your stomach now & relaxing your GO junction valve (the bit that stops your food coming back up) hence increased heartburn, indigestion & making it far too easy to vomit :hugs:



> another scary pic

 Aww it's just cos your in it hun - should have done a shoulders down shot :rofl:

Has anyone's else's bump appeared to have shrunk? Maybe bubba has just moved position but it just looks smaller to me! 

Just come back from a shopping trip, with the money i saved from not buying i yummy mummy changing bag i have treated myself to a new 'post baby' handbag. It's a lovely over head & shoulder (although you can shorten the strap and have it as a shoulder only bag) 'Osprey' bag in red leather :happydance: it's gorgeous!(and sadly it matches the travel system :haha:) I wanted a smaller one as i can throw all my crap int eh changing bag & just keep my wallet & phone in there so i don't have to haul a huge handbag AND a changing bag around with me :winkwink:
Also bought a cute little crystal mouse charm to go on it........i can't have a bag without a bit of sparkle haha.

Well i have lots more i wanted to type but i'm to shattered & my eyes are still tender. I'm also on call all weekend & was out until 4am this morning & already been booked again for 7am tomorrow morning so i'm gonna go get some food (chicken meat & chips are calling) & chill out with my baby magazine before getting an early night. Sorry i haven't had chance to completely catch up ladies - i feel rude! 
Hope your all ok ladies :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Good to hear from you Limpets, enjoy your food!!!

Loving the bump pic Carley x

I have just sobbed my heart out to Ian, felt all hormonal!! Silly me!!


----------



## limpetsmum

> I have just sobbed my heart out to Ian, felt all hormonal!! Silly me!!

 :hugs: i did the same the other night haha. At least we can blame it on pregnancy heehee


----------



## becs0375

Its always good to have a good cry!!


----------



## Asher

Aw a good cry! nothing wrong with that! xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I don't think I've ever cried so much in my life! Bloody hormones eh!!


----------



## babythinkpink

I started off crying at everything, now i wish i could, perhaps it would get it out of my system a bit!

Bekks, beautiful scan pics, what a pretty girl xx

Limpets, lovely to see you back, I had my first migraine with my first pregnancy, it was the scariest thing ever, from never having one i lost my sight, hearing went all hollow, couldn't speak, my brain sort of went off line, i thought it was a stroke, and for a while so did the doctor.
Since i have had them where sensation is lost in a hand or arm, and that is like having your arm chopped off, it is very weird! 
They did get so bad and frequent i got panic attacks thinking i was getting one, but they have drastically decreased now, i think prob about 2 a year which i can deal with.

Got to go, sorry for short post but need shower and check house is all locked up b4 bed! 

Night All xx:hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm always crying! Will cry at anything me! x


----------



## Fiore

Asher said:


> How bizarre Pinky that you're so close and your MIL lives near me!! There are 3 of us Stockport girls in Sept Stars now! It's fab. I don't know that cafe but am willing to find it! Maybe end of this week or week after next?


Heaviley lass this way ;) xx


----------



## drea2904

Thanks girrls for words yest, defo speak to GP tomorrow, as its all about our future now:)

Bekkels how cute is she!!! Loving those piccies.

Glad to see you feeling better Carley and no more pains.

Hey limpetsmum, migranes are awful at the best of time never mind when pregnant :hugs:

I had a nice night last night, catching up with all our friends, dh got very very drunk mind you they all did and I never felt the slightest bit jealous!! i have a wee headache this morn tho:nope: Hope they all do aswell lol!!!


----------



## Asher

Fiore said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> How bizarre Pinky that you're so close and your MIL lives near me!! There are 3 of us Stockport girls in Sept Stars now! It's fab. I don't know that cafe but am willing to find it! Maybe end of this week or week after next?
> 
> 
> Heaviley lass this way ;) xxClick to expand...

How bizarre! 4 of us. A meet up is definitely in order!

Drea hope you feel better for talking about it and deciding to go see your GP. :hugs:

How did it get to Sunday morning already? I have got to take Archie to a 5 year old's birthday party at a play place 10.15-12.30. Joy. And the cot is STILL not up.....


----------



## SisterRose

Drea - Did they have hangovers? :rofl:

Hormonal girlshaha:) - So far I haven't actually cried at much, just a few things but I find I'm way more emotional than usual.

I don't know if there's anything else I've missed to catch up on? Looks like we're in for another dull day today in Stoke. Whatever happened to all the nice weather!? 

Thanks to everyone who commented about my pics, I still can't believe how much like my OH she looks! he's a cutie too. I really wanted to ninja a picture of him this morning because he sleeps in the same position as she was in and looks soooooo alike but I've lost my camera card :dohh: :rofl:

X


----------



## drea2904

Well dh is still sleeping in our room which smells like a brewery!! Hoping the rest be suffering aswell:haha::haha:


----------



## Pinky1974

Fiore said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> How bizarre Pinky that you're so close and your MIL lives near me!! There are 3 of us Stockport girls in Sept Stars now! It's fab. I don't know that cafe but am willing to find it! Maybe end of this week or week after next?
> 
> 
> Heaviley lass this way ;) xxClick to expand...

Wow, Heaviley? Then you are REALLY close! St George's is there isn't it? That's my girls' school until the end if July


----------



## SisterRose

I've just noticed........I have a chubby(ish) baby on my ticker! yay! only two boxes to go!

:wohoo:


----------



## FirstBean

Me too Bekklez i have just realised i have moved up a box too its exciting


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay! Congrats you two for moving up a box! x


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning everyone!
I just had such a good sleep and feel quite relaxed and healthy. I had that awful pre-cold tickle in my throat and sinuses yesterday as I was walking home from the hair salon and I felt quite rotten for most of the evening. Vitamins, masses of water, and a good sleep seems to have warded it off for now. fingers crossed! I have just one more week of very heavy programming to get through, then it's my summer holidays and I would rather not be enjoying a cold for either of those!

We have a few fun things to do today and a few chores. 
They have this program in Calgary called the Birthplace Forest, where you register the birth of your baby and they plant a tree in his/her honour in various green spaces around the city. We just got notice of Simon's tree and there is supposed to be a little ceremony there today, so we may pop by.

We are finally getting some beautiful weather here, so outdoors today as much as possible, I think! :) Before you hate me, all you poor things stuck inside, please remember the snow we had two weeks ago! :)

Great 4D pics everyone!
We had a set taken for Simon as part of his 18-week healthy baby ultrasound. They are deeply creepy to look at at that age. Totally skin and bone. We are very mean parents and called him Gollum for most of the pregnancy after those! :)
Getting the 4Ds done later in the pregnancy is a much better idea - let baby put on some fat and cuten up a bit.
My husband still doesn't like looking at those photos. He found them very creepy. :nope:

Oh! and very pleased with my haircut yesterday: a cute little shaggy bob - super easy to maintain and well out of reach of baby fingers! :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sarahkka glad you are feeling better! We had some 4d shots done when we went for a scan at 17 weeks and I agree, they are totally freaky at that stage! Baby just looked like a bag of bones and had a rather large head. The ones from this time are so much better now that baby has a bit of fat on her!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Girls

Here is my 29 week bump! I've also included my 23 week in the same top (1st pic). What do you think?

xx
 



Attached Files:







bump23.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1









bump.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Emzywemzy, your bump is really coming along, it looks beautiful

SarahKKa, still cant believe Calgary was snowing 2 weeks ago is that normal for this time of year? I love the tree idea, wish they did something similar over here think i might take a look into it.

Bekklez - Your baby is gorgeous loving the 4d pics, making me want one done myself 

Drea - Hoping your having a bit if a better day today, you know where we are if you need us xxx

Limpetsmum - How's your head now ? Has the migraine gone, hope so xx

Well after a very messy day yesterday of an all day football and food/drink fest round ours I've spent most of the day snoozing in the sofa wilst hungover DH cleans the very dirty kitchen. 

Finally bought a car yesterday sayking goodbye to my convertible Thursday and picking up my Ford Focus... its only a couple of years old and I surprisingly think I love it already.... feels like a grown up car rather than a stupid impractical car. Feel excited !!

Sister rang me earlier to tell me she's ben in the loft to find her baby stuff, I cant believe how much she is giving us (quite lucky considering we haven't really bought anything yet)

30 newborn & 0-3 month babysuits and vests ( 2nd baby was 9ib 10oz so never fitted into the newborn stuff)
Mamas & Papas swing
Mamas & Papas Bouncer
M & P Moses Basket & stand
Mama Jo jo support pillow for pregnancy and feeding
Shes also giving us her M&P Cot

Another friend rang before my sister to offer us her pine Mamas & Papas Changing Table

I'm so blown away with it all, it will save us so much £££

Hope your all having a good weekend xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Great pics Bekkz - She's gorgeous! :thumbup: 

Emzy - loving the bump progression! 

Well, I'm finally in 3rd tri!!! :yipee: So should I post this twice? lol. 

We've been to see the priest this morning, and got our wedding booked in for 25th June 2011. I'm dead excited! Just gotta go book the reception this aft now! 

Although on a damper note, the woman meant to be coming to view my horse has completely wasted my time, and hasn't even called to let me know that she's not coming today. So now i'm having to email all of the people who i sent a message to saying that someone was coming to look at her to let them know she's still available. Timewasters - what is the point? 

Hope all are well... xXx


----------



## SisterRose

Emzy - There's a definite difference!

Opticalillus - Congrats on third tri. We'll all be there soon and then we'll have babies before we know it. :wohoo:

Jellycat - Sounds like you're lucky getting so much stuff. We had some clothes given to us too by a friend. It's all girls stuff though and she gave it to us before we even knew if we were expecting a girl. Lucky it wasn't a boy really! :haha:

I'm *reeeallyyyyy* hungry today! so far I've had;
Two rounds of Jam on toast
Packet of hula hoops
A huge cookie from Tesco
Huge portion of Sheppherds pie, veg + chips

And I feel like I could still eat for England. I'm planning what's next :rofl:


----------



## drea2904

So many peeps moving over!! Congrats to you all, feel like I have ages left here!! Thank for everyones support and kind words, never thought id be one to post how Im feeling on a forum but I feel I can tell you girls anything and feel so at ease with it, hopefully got some friends for life here:)

That some great stuff you are getting JellyCat!! It really helps when you have people helping out like that, its amazing what you can save!.

What a difference Emzy, lovely bump:)
Im feeling not bad today although Ive got one of my heads here and hoping it will ease, gave in and took some co-codomol after trying to percivere with a paracetamol, only took 1 and doc has prescribed them for times like this, my usual medication for my heads was out the window lol. My dh spoke to his mum and I got a groveling apology about all the talking about me stuff, she has always been really nice just lately we rubbing each other up the wrong way but now Im going ti try to forget about it all, have my family at the end of the day! 

Its so crazy I have a confession, my guilt pleasure I am such a Rocky fan....... Rocky 4 my fav is on virgin plus 1 and im in heaven, just love him have done since i was 12 so so sad lolol

Cant believe our babies be here soon girls, cant wit for ticker to move again and my appointment with consultant in July to get my date!!


----------



## Jellycat

BIG Congratulations Opticalilus on reaching 3rd tri :happydance: Looking forward to all of us still here joining you soon xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Big waves to everyone, 

Emzy, Much more stretched top for the second pic! Its how i know my bumo is growing, harder to fit into some things!:happydance:

Congrats those in 3rd tri and Drea for 99 days on your ticker!!xx

I feel a bit better today, have been feeling low but coming out the other side of it now, I have made a bit more effort with dh and he has with me and it makes me feel better about things and stop resenting things so much, and I know it will improve more.:thumbup:

Did my big food shop today, was busy in the supermarket, and i really hate busy shops, every one armed with trolleys and not looking where they are going, with bump height children running about it scares me.

Sorry not to say more but tired and feeling a bit out of it this afternoon, looking forward to feeding everyone and sorting baths and bed for children so i can go to bed!

Back tomorrow and hope to catch up better then xx:hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

HI everyone! Drea and babythinkpink, glad you're both feeling a little better today :hugs:

Congrats optical on 3rd tri! Woo!

I'm BORED of writing school reports! I've done about 100 so far this afternoon, I forget how long it takes! I like to do them properly, no cutting and pasting.. I like to make them personal as I know if it was my child I'd want to know that the teacher is talking about MY child and not just 'children like mine' if you know what I mean!! ANyway, only got about 7 sets to go now which is... roughly...160 ish?!


----------



## MrsJ08

Great bump Emzy

Optical - congrats on reaching 3rd tri. I can't wait until it's my turn on Weds :happydance: 
On the horse front you should let anyone that wants to come have a look - you might end up with a bidding war.

Drea - glad you are feeling better :hugs:

Jellycat - great freebies - that's awesome. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. My brain isn't all there today, felt really guilty as my friend came over this afternoon and I fell asleep at one point. We found out that the boy my DH tutors after school has got Chicken Pox today. DH doesn't know if he has had it himself as a child and his Mum can't remember either (??). I know I have because I've got some scars. Just hope DH doesn't catch it because the stupid spots take quite a long time to come out. I know I can't catch it again but I don't much fancy catching shingles which you can get if you have had Chicken Pox. Apparently it's the same virus and it lives dormant in your spine. Eeeek! 

I hope everyone has had a nice weekend
x


----------



## becs0375

Had a lovely family day out today, now I am shattered!! My puppy is fast asleep next to me!! For the past couple of days I have had a stitch in my left hand side when walking and period like pains, gonna ask my mw about it tomorrow! I keep thinking it might be a uti?!! Never had one before so have no idea!!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Carley22

hello ladies thought id pop by as ive been useless recently and not been posting enough...i have however done a naked belly pic for you all to cringe at........

Ive been a bit crazy today and sorted out the entire house, looking lovely nut im shattered, shower, food then bed i think for another LOVELY week at work (11 weeks left in counting).... yey
 



Attached Files:







13062010083.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Louise3512uk

Gorgeous bump Carley!! Jealous!!

Here goes with my bump pics, I have just put them on 3rd tri but just in case!!!

Pic 1 - me normal

Pic 2 - me pushing belly out!!!

Pic 3 and 4 - with vest from front and side.... 



DO I look 28 weeks pregnant?!?!! You are allowed to be honest!


----------



## Asher

Carley the belly pic is lovely! You look super healthy!

Emzy love the bump pic, you can REALLY see the difference!! 

Jellycat it's cool being given stuff eh? Makes such a difference money wise, and saves it for all the other stuff you need! Fab! 

Mmmm Bekklez healthy appetite!! Shepherds Pie sounds good, yum!

I am crap tonight, have missed loads of people out! Am so ready for my little man to go back to school tomorrow, much as I love him!! 

Mmmm veggie lasagne for me soon. Had a naughty McDonalds at about 4..... oops....

Sorry Louise I missed your post there!! You look fab!! And everyone looks different at 28 weeks preggers!! xx


----------



## Carley22

Louise you look brill babe ive commented in third tri for ya xxx


ASHER I CANT BELIEVE YOU!!!! You've made me want to drive to McDonalds you are a bad bad person!!!!


----------



## Asher

Ha ha Carley!! If I said Quarter Pounder with cheese meal, and chicken nuggets, with BBQ sauce, would that be even worse?!!! Hee heeeeee!!! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thank you :)

It's about 30 mins round trip to maccy d's but god I'm tempted right now!!


----------



## Asher

Hee hee Louise!!! x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Nope, I can't do it, I won't do it.... although maybe it would help my bump grow.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Seriously am so tempted! I love quarter pounders....


----------



## becs0375

Looking gorgeous Carley and Louise!!!

I have just eaten some homemade bread and jam, was yummy!!!


----------



## Carley22

oh my god i want it its only round the corner too ...... if they delivered id have had 5 of them by now


----------



## becs0375

Haha Carley!! I am so glad I am a veggie, mac d's do nowt for me!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I ran to the kitchen and quickly cut myself some bread and cheese and olives, otherwise I would have driven to maccy d's!!! (But.... I am going to the hospital tomorrow morning for my consultant appointment so might find myself going through a drive through for lunch!!)


----------



## becs0375

Good luck for tomorrow Louise!! Hope it goes well chick xxx

I have my 28 week mw appointment!! Can't believe I haven't seen her for 12 weeks!!!


----------



## genies girl

hi all
Hope everyone had good weekends, we spent the afternoon sorting through all the baby things we have and put bits ito the babys room, it was building up everywhere.

On a sad note the vets discovered that my cat had cancer so we had to have him put to sleep, we were both so upset as we are used to having cats around.

Midwife tomorrow and then growth scan on tuesday.


----------



## becs0375

I am so sorry about your cat Genies girl xxxx


----------



## drea2904

Lovely bumps Carley & Louise!!! 

McDonalds....YUM YUM YUM I so want one now!!! Asher you are a tease!!!

Glad you are feeling a bit better as well BabythinkPink:hugs:

My headache has eased and thinking of food now aswell although hate eating late as it just wakes up my wee bubba and my bowels.......lol

I had chosen my pram and wanted the mamas and papas switch couture but now keep changing my mind to all sort of other prams, i need to stop, Im liking the quinny 3, m&p herbie & loads more, why can i just make a descision! Have you all decided on your prams or changing minds like me?

Good luck to all with appointments tomorrow!!!


----------



## drea2904

Sorry about your cat genies girl :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Good luck with your appointments tomorrow Louise and Becs!!

Sorry to hear about your cat Genies Girl, they are part of the family aren't they. xx

Drea - I'm awful aren't I!! Tee hee. I shouldn't though. I don't normally do McD's but when I was preg with Archie I had a craving for their cheeseburgers and would cry if I couldn't get one!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Carley- lovely bump pic... totally jealous of your naked bump as mine looks like a flabby road map!

Louise- commented on the other thread, I think your bump is so cute x

Stop talking about McDonalds!!! You lot are a bad influence!!

xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

So sorry to hear about your cat :( I dread the days any of my pets get poorly :(

Still thinking about food.


----------



## MrsJ08

Drea - I changed my mind literally about 20 times. I started off at the Silver Cross Sleepover, then the Bebecar IpOp then the M&P Skate, then the Emmaljunga Nitro City, then it was the Quinny Buzz, then the Britax B-Smart then the Icandy Apple, then the Icandy Peach. In the end I went for one I saw on a shopping trip that I hadn't considered at all - The Brio Sing. https://www.prams-pushchairs.co.uk/brio-sing-travel-system-black-p-579.html?currency=GBP
My reasons were, it has a nice high carrycot like the Apple and a roomy seat like the Apple and the Britax. The basket is massive, bigger than the Apple. You can remove the carrycot & car seat with one hand. The Car Seat had a fantastic "Which?" Rating in the lastest test. The raincover is included and you can collapse it easily with both carrycot and seat attached, or with them removed. Best of all I got the Carrycot/Pushchair and Car Seat for £499. The other bonus for me is that you don't see many around - an advantage because I live in London which is a sea of Bugaboo's, ICandy's and Stokke Xplorys. Nothing wrong with any of those prams but I like to have something a bit different and my DH didn't want to spend more than £500 if we could help it. The trouble is you aren't going to find one that ticks every single box, it just doesn't exist. I found the best way to choose was to write a list of which features were most important to you and decide based on how many the pram ticks and also think about what is a deal breaker. My major no's for me were a low carrycot and it wobbling on the chasis these enabled me to disregard quite a few. I also wanted to make sure that I could have an Isofix base for the Car. Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## SisterRose

Sorry to hear about your cat Genies girl :hug:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Is anyone else wanting to give money for Amy's gift? I really don't want to wait much longer before sending her gift as it's Evie's first birthday on Sunday and feel it should really be there before then, not sure how she'll feel if she has a star named after Darcie but nothing for Evie?

If you still want to donate can you PM me :)


----------



## drea2904

Oh loving that Brio Mrs J!! And what a fantastic price, its showing £549 now, not sure if that includes car seat, Im going to look at that as i love it!! does it fold well?.xx


----------



## SisterRose

Well, it's my last day here in second tri! I'm tempted to jump boat now but I think I'll be patient and hold out until tomorrow :haha:

I've been having back and stomache ache/pains last ngiht and this morning, but they don't seem too bad or regular, it's more like a constant ache rather than coming and going. Gonna keep an eye on it though!

Hope you're all well.

:hugs:

X


----------



## becs0375

I am having stitch in my left side everytime I walk far, been told its just ligament pains! But as I am going to mw this afternoon I will ask her!! 

Has anyone had their HiP money yet?


----------



## Pinky1974

becs0375 said:


> I am having stitch in my left side everytime I walk far, been told its just ligament pains! But as I am going to mw this afternoon I will ask her!!
> 
> Has anyone had their HiP money yet?

I get that stitch too but in my right and yes it's the ligament. But it does make your eyes water doesn't it. But mention it to the midwife.

I haven't even applied for the HIP money yet because I'm only just 25 weeks today. I'll go and see the midwife next week because I don't want to miss out. I just hope we'll still get it after the budget.... and the child benefit too


----------



## becs0375

There was something on tv the other day that there is a rumour circulating that the government are going to scrap child benefit for anyone earning over £32k! 

The pain comes on so quick and goes just as quick!!


----------



## apaton

morning ladies , becs i got my hip grant :flower:

hope every1s appointments have went wll :thumbup: update from mine in third tri im too lazy to write it twice :haha:

congrats to viables, double digits and third tri people :wohoo:

hope every1 is well :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Drea - I bought mine from Snowflakes in the shop rather than on-line (it's in my Mum's home town) they did a price match for me as I found it for £495 on this site https://www.nordicnursery.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=41&products_id=190
The Snowflakes price does include the car seat. The only extra that I will buy is the footmuff and I'm not going to order that for a while. The raincover is included and fits both the carrycot and pram, the hood of the carrycot has an integral sun visor. If you can get hold of a Brio catalogue you can see the different accessories available, I think they are on the Brio site too. All the accessories fit all of the Brio models which is quite handy as the Go has tons of accessories. They do a lovely shiny cocoon footmuff and I am very partial to the purple one. https://www.prams-pushchairs.co.uk/...0.html?zenid=efaa530a1eb61499b59702ce218d8dd5

It folds well to about the same size as the Apple and the Britax but one thing that is great is the curved bar (it's inside the basket on the pics) acts like a handle. It stands up on it's own too. We have a big car (Honda CRV) so I can't really say a lot about how it would fit in a small car, but size wise it seems pretty average to me. The other thing I like is that there is a kick plate at the bottom so if your toddler has particularly long legs they aren't daggling all over the place. The Isofix base is pretty expensive in the shops £89.99 but I bought a new one from Hello Baby on Ebay for £65.

I'm nearly in 3rd tri - very excited. I took a bump update picture today wearing the same clothes. So here is my 23 week bump and my 26+5 bump. Can you see a difference? The second pictures is slightly zoomed in but I think the main difference is my bump looks fuller at the bottom. 

x
 



Attached Files:







bump23wks.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 0









bump 26+5.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## becs0375

Mrs J, I can deffo notice a difference, alot more rounded!! Looking good xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

MrsJ lovely bumpage!

Becs, my HIP grant came through a few days ago, I hadn't realised until I checked my bank account yesterday!


----------



## becs0375

That was quick Louise!!! Hope you have got a new handbag lol!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hehehe goodness knows I need one!!!


----------



## ladykara

I have already started a thread about my amazing shock finding out I'm having a girl :pink:, As i already have a son so having a girl was a dream come true but i just didn't think it would happen. I have the whole scan on DVD and i cant stop watching it, the appointment was a hour so you can imagine how bored my friends and family are when i force them to watch it..lol

I have a load of boy clothes i have to take back tomorrow (yes i was that sure i was having a boy !!), but any excuse to go shopping. I promised to wait till the end of the month but its primark shopping tomorrow which i dont think counts ; )

I am now the proud owner of two baby guinea pigs.. and the hamster which was keeping everyone awake at night is now with my ex husband, so it can keep him and his wife awake at night instead... revenge is sweet !!

I haven't applied for the HIP grant, my next appointment isnt till 28 weeks so i guess i wont get a chance to apply till then, dont even have my bounty pack application thing either..


Emzywemzy, carley22, Louise3512uk ,Mrsj08 love the bump pics x

Genies girl, im so sorry to hear you had to put your cat down, must have been awful 

congrats to all the girls moving over to third tri, keep a seat warm for me !!!


----------



## drea2904

Loving you bump Mrs J08!! Can sop see the difference:) Thanks for the info Im really liking that pram now:) We also have a big boot but I was just thinking of weight wise for lifting to and from.x


----------



## MrsJ08

Drea - I'm 5ft 3 and a bit of a weakling but I didn't have any problem lifting it, especially as it has the handle so you have something definite to grab hold of. I don't know what it actually weighs but it was lighter than the Icandy Apple as I tried them one in each hand. Lol! I found that apart from a McClaren Techno which was super lite, most of the popular prams are much of a muchness weight wise. That said, the Icandy Cherry was definitely lighter than the others. I meant to say before, I bought the silver chasis but you can also chose black if you prefer.
x


----------



## Jessica214

hey ladies!! just popping in to see how everyone's doing!!

Down to double digits today!!:happydance::happydance: Cant come sooner!! i feel like i going to be preggo forever!! about a week til i move over to 3rd tri! seems most of us are already there.

me and LO are doing good! didnt go to bed until 2am!! going to sleep is getting harder!! 

Congrats to people moving over!!:flower:


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping in to say hi,

I have been busy today and baby been quiet, but prob because i have been busy! Getting a few little movements now i have sat down.
Not had the best of days, that monday feeling, plus one adhd child at home without meds, what a nightmare, I now know why i give it to him, and what a bloomin good job they do, my son says he feels so much more in control on the meds so back to it tomorrow, its not fair on him to be moaned at all the time when he isn't aware of himself at all!

Louise, you have a cute bump, and we are all so very different, you look from your wedding pics that you are a pretty petite size anyway and so it makes sense that you would not pile it on during pregnancy if you are eating sensibly, I am a petite size 8 normally but i eat for an army when i am pregnant so my bump is hugely made up of 'surplus intake' Ha :haha:
I think personally because we have been involved with Amy during her pregnancy with Darcie it is more appropriate for us to just name Darcie's star, plus she is one of the September Stars, although if there is money left there is no reason not to do both, it is very difficult to know, my friend lost her baby at term and i was trying to thing of what to do on the baby's birthday and just ended up bawling not knowing what to do, i think i will put something on the grave, a flower teddy bear or something, from my dd, they would have been little playmates:cry:

Ladykara, congrats on your Pink bump! :happydance:

Becs, I get stitch in both sides, it seems to be totally random, sometimes i am ok, then times i have to walk like an old lady at snails pace! Rarely is it bothe sides at once, and i think it is just stretching.:hugs:

From what i heard the government :devil: are changing child benefit to be received up til the child is 13, which is bloody mad because it is teens you start needing the money for them! Also at the moment it assumes you get the money til the child is out of full time education, so 16 or 19 depending on what your child does, and with the last governments:devil: idea that all children should stay in education til 18 (another mad thing when some children would be so much better off in work training or apprentiship) this means you have to support your child til they are out of education so 18-19 yet child benefit the support you get runs out at 13, how bloody mad is that! Anyway enough on the government:devil: it annoys me! 
The hip i think we just about still get, the £500 payout for pregnant women on benefits has been cut to £100, but not sure when from, and the only one that will really affect our babies is the baby savings that the government:devil: will put £250 into for each baby born up til ....August, then after then it drops to £50, some drop, and rather unfair considering this government:devil: wern't even in when we got pregnant! I really an shutting up about it now!:hugs:
No question where i stand really is there:haha:

Anyway waves to everyone else, I am going now, my dh has taken his ds to boxing which gives me a few hours clear to check out here, emails, and facebook, do a bit of housework and feed the kids, getting them all ready for bed by the time they get back, which is so much easier without a dh under my feet!:thumbup:

My last week here b4 i move to the 3rd tri:happydance:

:hugs:
:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Aaaaaaaaaaahhh babythinkpink I love you! :cloud9: That is the one and only time i have been called petite! I am actually a size 12/14 normally so not really petite but not particularly big either, like I said to blob I seem to have just grown outwards altogether!! 

My friend lent me a maxi dress today, it's not maternity but it's a size 16/18 I think, well when I hold it against me it makes my bump look lovely and big and round! I'll have to post a picture! I think I will be living in dresses!!

Also babythinkpink (should just call you baby eh, nobody puts baby in a corner!) I tend to agree with the gift for Amy, think it's nice that this is something from just the stars, I have no doubt her nearest and dearest will do something for her and maybe there'll be a big collection on the main forum but I like that this is a personal thing from us... 

Naming a star is looking good, but we wil have quite a lot of funds left over so are we all ok if I get a maaaaaaaaaaassive bouquet of flowers for her to go with it? Anyone have any preference?


----------



## Carley22

i think that its a perfect idea louise - and little darcie has soo many people thinking about her everyday it'll be lovely to look up and think of her at night time.....


----------



## Louise3512uk

Carley don't! You just made me blub!! I'm an emotional wreck at the moment!


----------



## becs0375

Louise I finally sent my money off today, so you should have it tomorrow!! I am so sorry its taken me ages to send, my brain is so not with it!!

My 28 week appointment went well, I am measuring about 28cm, so I think she is going to be a small baby, I am not bothered, easier to push out!!! Sent of my HiP thingy! Got to go back and have my bloods taken as she couldn't get my veins up!!! Bp is normal and urine was perfect!!! Having my GTT on Monday but the mw seems to think I will be fine!! My BMI was only a fraction too high and thats why I have to have one!! FFS!! The mw said I am very relaxed and its good that I am keeping myself active!! Don't see her now till 36 weeks, here you have to see your GP at 32 weeks!!


----------



## Carley22

Shit sorry louise - dont wanna make ppl cry. 

Becs glad all went well and lucky you with the little bubs!!!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

It's ok Carley! 

Becs I am seeing my GP for my 31 week appointment too! But then my 34 week is with consultant instead of midwife now, so I won't see her again till 36 weeks... SCARY! My fundal height was 27 1/2 cm at 27+3 so about the same as you!!


----------



## becs0375

Oooo maybe we will have little ones!!! I was only 7lb 7 and so was Ian, my sis was only 7lb 4, and both my nephew and niece were small!! So fingers crossed!! Couldn't imagine pushing out a massive one!!! OUCH, springs to mind!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Babythinkpink - although various things were discussed by the Lib Dems and Tory's before and after the election the only measure that has been confirmed to date is cutting the CTF for all but those on the lowest incomes. Measures regarding HIP, Sure Start Maternity and Child Benefit haven't been confirmed yet. No doubt they will be outlined in the budget next week - I think there has also been talking of removing Child Benefit entirely for people of a combined income over £32k. I have no doubt there are going to be cuts around these things, but don't forget whatever is announced in the Emergency Budget still has to be debated and passed by the Commons before it can be put in place. Even if the cuts are passed they might not become immediately effective. I think we are going to have to keep our fingers crossed and see what next week brings. Just remember that despite looking at it several times even Thatcher didn't touch Child Benefit. The reason being the administration costs involved in means testing it for example amount to more than the burden of paying the benefit to all. Given they have already hit the CTF, I think HIP will be an easy target but they may well leave Child Benefit and Sure Start alone for now. I suspect the big one is going to be increasing VAT to 20% as that is the quickest way to make money and is indiscriminate so easier to "defend" in their eyes. x


----------



## Louise3512uk

I think Wayne was about 7lb something but I was on the larger side at 8lb 9ozs so I wasn't expecting her to be tiny! Did your mw say that it might mean a smaller baby?


----------



## becs0375

Ian and I were talking about things earlier and as he said to me, we are lucky that we have never had to claim anything and are quite fortunate that he earns good money, albeit his tax and and NI are a bloody joke! And we do live off one wage as I don't work and when I did try and claim when we moved here I was told I hadn't paid enough NI??!! How do they work out that people that have never worked can claim straight away?!! Oh well nevermind!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Good evening all taken ages get through all the post's and now iv forgotten everything i was going to reply to!!! lol!! 

Got my consultant appointment tomorrow and a scan!! Can't wait see LO again...want them to confirm he is in fact a he, for some reason since my mad spending spree im panickng he is a she!!!! Is this normal?? xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Yes perfectly normal! Even after we were told that ours was a she at the 20 week scan, I had a bit of a panic that this would change at the 4d scan!!


----------



## becs0375

I keep thinking at our 4d scan we will see it s boy LMAO!!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Louise3512uk said:


> Yes perfectly normal! Even after we were told that ours was a she at the 20 week scan, I had a bit of a panic that this would change at the 4d scan!!

Well we were told boy at 20 week scan but she said "i think your having a little boy" but i know they are cautious in case they are wrong! But they dont usually get boy wrong do they?? :wacko: hehe x


----------



## ladykara

My son was 10lbs, i had no stitches and only had gas and air (not through choice, he just popped out so quick) before i was pregnant i was very skinny and his dad is also skinny so god knows why he was so big. I am hoping this time it will be slightly smaller but at my 4d scan they said she was really chubby for 25 weeks... Im a little worried now she is going to be a big baby too... Just hope she comes out just as easy.


----------



## Louise3512uk

No they say that if they say boy you can be pretty confident, but if they say girl take a little pinch of salt!! But I knew this one was a girl from the second I got my bfp!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Blimey well done you ladykara!!


----------



## drea2904

Louise, yeah im more than happy to go with the star and maseeeve bouquet. Well girls my first baba was early and was 10lbs 13oz.....................(emergency sun roof for that one!) Bigger babies run in the family but not that big. 

Thankfully this time I am being monitored and scanned more although funnily I do not have a gtt test this time, dont know why thats been missed tbh as they advised last time they thought I had gtt and this contributed to his size!

Ive been very un motivated today! I have so much to do in this house but today I just couldnt motivate myself so hopefully tomorrow Ill get up and get on with it as im sure Ill feel better when its done!! I have a gp appt on wed to discuss how im feeling.


----------



## Louise3512uk

I hope your gp appointment goes well drea :) AND OH MY GOODNESS THAT'S A BIG BABY!! I have silly fears that if this baby is big, I won't be able to have a c section because I have an anterior placenta?! I have visions of them having to chop limbs off her to get her out then sewing them back one!!!!!


----------



## ladykara

Drea... OMG how big !!!! thats very impressive x


----------



## drea2904

Well done you ladykara!! Mason was never coming out if me!! I only got to 4cm after 2 days in labour, 1 at home, 1 in hosp, thats with hosp giving me drip and breaking waters!! Emergency C-section it was. My ribs were just far too small even though I am a bigger girl thats my fault, wasnt built that way!! 

This time I have many growth scans, next is 15th July so Im awaiting being told this one is a stone hehe. Well no hopefully with my planned section at 38 weeks this one may not be as big but hey as long as my bubba is healthy Im happy:)


----------



## genies girl

had midwife today my 3rd one so far , does anyone else never see the same person?

Got my hip form i already knew that i dont get two grants because there is two babies but i lived in hope :)

Growth scan and consultant tommorow , looking forward to seeing them again.
My bump is measuring 29 weeks because there is two.

Hope all who have apointments this week get on okay x


----------



## MrsJ08

Becs - there are lots of misconceptions about the benefits system and the onus is on the potential recipient to know what they can claim. Very little advice is given on what is available. That is the reason why people who have been in the system for a long time know everything they are entitled to whereas people like myself who were suddenly made redundant after 12 years haven't got a clue. There are two types if job seekers allowance - contributions based and income base. People who have been employed have their contributions assessed. If they have paid enough N.I they are entitled to the allowance regardless of their financial situation & their partners income is not considered. By the sounds of it you hadn't paid enough N.I to be entitled to Contributions based. Income based is exactly that and by the sounds of it you wouldn't have been entitled to it because of your partners income. I'm not going to go into the merit's of the system but I thought it was worthwhile explaining why you missed out. Unfortunately newspapers like The Sun and The Mail have a lot to answer for because they spend time exposing the rare people who are fleecing the system. The reality is that people who are entitled to claim income based are usually in severe financial difficulty. They might get their rent paid for them but I don't think it's easy for anyone to live on a minimum of £60.50 a week. I've seen some real horror stories at the job centre. It's horrifying that in this day and age we still have an astonishing % of children living in poverty. I see it every week at my Volunteer work - it was a real eye opener for me. Sorry I just read that back and I sound like I'm preaching. I don't mean to, just wanted to explain why you couldn't claim x x


----------



## MamaBird

Louise I think that naming a star after Darcie is just so touching... and buying a HUGE bouquet of flowers is a great idea!!!

xo


----------



## lilia

Morning everyone :)

I had so much i wanted to write and i've forgotten it all!! haha! 

I also keep thinking 'hmm what if they got the gender wrong' but tbh i think there is no question with my little man! I said to the sonographer 'is it definitley a boy then' she zoomed in on his willy and said 'yes i would say so, look hes standing to attention' LOL at the angle she was at you could definitley tell he wasnt a girl! No shy baby for me ! :blush: I'm still waiting for my HiP money so i can book a 4D scan, i'm so impatient i want it now!! 

I can't remember who it was maybe becs and babythinkpink (?) who had a stitch with walking? I have that really bad aswell its not nice :nope: I really struggle to walk anywhere quickly, which is a nightmare with an impatient dog that literally takes me for a walk!! I look so silly hobbling along the street clutching my sides, and i do get a few funny looks!!

Everyones bumps are gorgeous :) I've tried yo upload my 27 wk one not sure if it has worked?

Off to see the midwife this afternoon :happydance: can't wait to hear my bubbas heartbeat! Do you think she will sign my sure start grant form if i agree not to send it til next week? I hope she does because i won't see her until 31 weeks after today , and i wanted to use the money to start buying things for the nursery! 

Wow i've wrote an essay! Hope everyone is well today xxx

Has my pic worked?!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0082.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## becs0375

Lilia you look gorgeous, love the dress!!!

Well I have done all my jobs, now waiting for argos to deliever the last piece of nursery furniture!! And we have the repair man coming out!! I hate waiting in!! 

I nearly fell down the stairs this morning with the hoover, it could of been quite nasty!! I twisted my bloody ankle, lesson learnt me thinks!!!!

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## SisterRose

Lilla - You look great, also love the dress. :thumbup:

Becs - No more carrying hoovers down stairs for you! [-X



And I am officially in third tri today! :wohoo:


----------



## becs0375

Congrats on 3rd tri Bekks xx


----------



## Laura617

*Hello all. I am just posting a quick one as its 2:30am here and I am off to bed. Congrats to the ladies who are moving over to the 3rd trimester now, seems to be going to quickly.

I have to say that when I first got to the second trimester I kept following the women who are ahead of me always wondering what I will be feeling and going through when I get toward the end of the second but it never seems to occur to me that I was moving that way until today lol it just suddenly hit me as I am not officially in my last week of second trimester that I have gotten there and didn't even know it, its just crazy how time flies sometimes. I will be cherishing this last week here before I move over and excited to move on to the next part.

I have been in a sad mood all day, because of a stupid dream. How hormonal can you get that a dream changes your feelings for the day. I won't share it here as I was in tears several times today thinking about it, it was so vivid. If anyone is curious its on my blog but by all means you don't have to read it. I am off to bed and hoping for happy dreams tonight.*


----------



## becs0375

Hope you sleep well Laura x


----------



## Carley22

Hey girls just a quickie and a selfish post if im allowed as im at work and darent get caught!! 

IM IN THIRD TRI TODAY OMG!!!!!


----------



## becs0375

Congrats on 3rd tri Carley xx


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Carley :wohoo:


----------



## apaton

congrats carley :wohoo: x


----------



## babythinkpink

Just popping in to say Good Morning!

Baby had a quiet day yesterday, but has been pretty non stop today, funny how they are!

Happy 3rd tri Bekks and Carley, only a few days behind you, wait for me!!!:happydance:

lilia, What a lovely dress, you look beautiful, great bumpage!:hugs:

Louise, I was called 'thinkpink' on my old forum but because it had gone here babythinkpink was the alternative, i used to get called pinky, but we have a pinky here too! Baby is fine, for extra laziness just ':baby:' could be used!
Flowers are pretty expensive so i think you should be able to use funds up!

Got a three section stairgate to work out today, our stair one was pushing the stair post out of place so i have to go across the other way, so kiddicare have delivered my new gate and all is left now is to figure it out!
Dh in a grump again, some money has not gone into his bank and its all been messed up, but these things always seem to come back on me, how he made this one my fault i don't know, I just know i am getting fed up of it all, he is also grumpy towards my eldest, which he never was b4, i assume its because he is older now and less a child, but i cant work it out. 
I would love to see him try and manage on his own, perhaps he would realise how bloody pampered he is, and i thought this was a passing phase!:nope:

Anyway I am off now, got my dd sat next to me, its lovely, she is all snuggled up watching her 'Timmy' dvd, she would watch all day if she could!

Lovely day, think i will go out early today on school run, take dd with me and get some air and space!

Back later xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Becs - I think you just come up with a fantastic excuse not to do the hoovering :happydance:

Carley - congrats on reaching 3rd Tri.

I've been to Toy Library this morning and there was a "biting incident" cue high drama. The grandmother of the child being bitten went completely nuts which I thought was a bit rich considering she is a childminder and most of the time it's the children she looks after causing all the problems. The mother of the child doing the biting did everything right - told her child off and took her to apologise to the child that she bit, but ended up leaving because she felt completely humiliated by the other woman's reaction. 

Feeling tired today so I'm going to put my feet up for a bit.

Catch you all later xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Just a quick post to let you know that I have created a September Stars 2010 group on facebook. So for those of you who like to interact on facebook...there is now a place just for us! 
I created the group as "closed" so you must request to join. That way we can keep it private. Just search for September Stars 2010!! 

xo


----------



## ladykara

Mamabird, fantastic idea !! i have requested to join already. I was going to ask what will happen after we have had all our babies, where do we all keep in touch.


----------



## Jellycat

Happy 3rd tri Bekks and Carley... can't believe how theres only a few of us left, this is what it will feel like when everyone's had their babies.

Mamabird, loving the idea of FB Page, I'll be signing up

Baby been very quit today but I think that's because i'm tired today too. Haven't really done much today except work... going off now to have cheese on toast


----------



## genies girl

ill go and look for the fqcebook page in a sec!
Congrats to all in the third tri! its going so fast!

Lilia- Gorgeous dress

becs0375- no more hoovering for you!

had my scan today all growing well, the consultants words were both your babies are normal which was great news as we had such worrys with the downs risk.


----------



## becs0375

Thats brilliant Genies girl!!


----------



## Asher

Yay Mamabird fab idea!! 

Congrats Bekks and Carley on third tri!! x

Oooh MrsJO8 I have been the mother of the biter at one point (Jack), and I got torn to bits by another mum at a playgroup. She waited outside for me and told me my boy was more animal than child (he was 18 months old!) and I told her if she didn't walk away from me QUICK then she would be calling the police cos I would be blacking her eye!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey all, just wanted to say i'll see you all over in 3rd tri. Sorry i don't have time to catch up - i'm trying to figure out how to use this new damn phone grrrr! I hate technology!!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Asher - Lol! Nobody wants to see their child get bitten but it's just a part of children growing up and if your child doesn't do it you are lucky. It happens a lot at Toy Library and it's fascinating to see how different parents deal with it.

Genies Girl - what fantastic news, I'm really pleased for you x


----------



## babythinkpink

Asher, My dd was a scratcher, she would rip strips out of me, and a few other tots, but it was just a phase, it makes me laugh, the mothers reaction when I confronted her for her child biting my child, 'back of or I will thump you' Not condoning violence at all:rofl:

All i ever said was sorry when my dd scratched, but what else can you say at that age, the parents involved were my friends so they were pretty understanding because at one time or another they had been in the same boat.
My ds i stopped taking to playgroup because he was such a nightmare, and i used to feel terrible, i gave up taking him and loved it even more when i took dd who was such a good girl, I would watch all the frantic Mums chasing after the naughty kids thinking, i was there once! 

Genies girl, fab news about your babies, can't imagine how much wriggling and kicking you must get from two, if one is not at it the other one must be! Owch!

Jellycat, why oh why did you have to mention cheese on toast, I will have to go and get some now:haha:

Mamabird, fab idea, will be looking for our group shortly! :hugs:

Well, busy day, baby been busy again, gave daddy a few good kicks earlier which was nice.
My dd has had tea, which she then threw up, bit of a pain when i was so pleased she had eaten:dohh: then the girls been in the bath then settled to bed nicey, so that was nice, no screaming or getting in and out of bed for hours, good girl for Mummy tonight!

Back tomorrow, night all xx:hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Mamabird. I sent a request to join the facebook group. My name is Kellie Lombardo. Thank you for setting that up!


----------



## drea2904

Hi All, Hope we are all well!!

Carley & Bekkelz big congrats on 3rd Tri!! see you in a few days:)

Genies girl so pleased you got good news today and the babies are well.x

Loving that bump and beautiful dress Lilia!!

Great idea Mamabird.... Im searching but obv not doing it right as I cant find it!! 

Hope I havent missed anyone today!! ive also went a bit ott on the housework today, all sore so just had a bath and going to go to bed soon, got docs first thing to discuss my feelings etc so hopefully once its all out ill also feel a bit better!.xxx


----------



## drea2904

Found it now Mambird:) having a blonde moment lol.xx


----------



## Jessica214

Hows eveyone doing?? I went to walmart today and went grocery shopping!! OMG.....i dont think im going by myslef anymore..it crazy! my pelvic pain hurts so bad i was waddling and old laddies were passing me!!!:haha:

Anyone else had a bladder infection?? ive had lots pre-pregnancy but the only sytems i noticed were going to the bathroom a lot....and i do that anyway now so.....How do i know?? what were you symtoms?

Congrats to everyone moving over!!! :)

Mamabird thats a great idea! I just requested to join. My full Name is Jessica Salvato-Grimes :) Thanks!:flower:


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
I'm being a rotten threadmate and just doing a brief check-in before I throw myself into housecleaning, baking a pie, writing thank you letters, and getting everything ready for two nights of leaving Simon with a sitter while I dash off to be a social butterfly.
If I survive this month, it will be a miracle. :dohh:

So, I had a prenatal appointment yesterday back at my regular maternity clinic now! Yay! It looks like the nutty weight gain has slowed down again. That was the same pattern I had with Simon - two months of really packing on the pounds, then everything returned to normal. And fundal height is still measuring a few weeks ahead, but I've got a lovely roll of fat on my abdomen from the Simon pregnancy and the doctor agreed with me that it's more than likely the extra weight I started with that is making the fundus measure large. But just in case, I will probably have another ultrasound at 32 weeks. Secretly pleased by that. :)
So, one really annoying thing. The in-between clinic I was at sent me for my GD test too early. I have to go do the stupid thing again, even though the results were fine, because I did it before 24 weeks. Apparently GD doesn't develop before this mark? Anyway, I'm really quite annoyed by that. WHAT a waste of time! :hissy: :growlmad: Oh well, I have to go get bloods done every four weeks because I have a low platelet count, anyway. No point in pouting! :) And I am already at the point where they want to see me every two weeks instead of just monthly. :shock:
This pregnancy is absolutely flying by.
I am getting so excited to meet this little boy. Simon is just so sweet and so much fun, but I feel like his babyhood disappeared in the blink of an eye. I can't wait for all the wonderful newborn and baby stages again.
Sorry again for not catching up on everyone - I hope you are all well! :hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Realy quiet inhere now everyone is moving to 3rd tri!!

I can't wait for the new baby stage again, I love my babies so much and every stage and every age is lovely from my 2 yr old to my 16 yr old they are gorgeous through and through, and a yummy scrummy baby coming into the house again really gets me all exited!
My dd was up all through the night from birth til about 14 months, but i used to just sit and adore her thinking what a lucky Mummy i was while other mummies slept through with their babies! 

Oh my hormones, making me all squishy!!

Only a few more weeks then we have a holiday and then only 2 more weeks of school runs b4 i can stay in bed in the mornings! Well I expect dd will be up early but at least i am not driving and getting children to school!

Well hope everyone has a great day, back later and may just peek at 3rd tri see what is going on over there!

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## ladykara

so i take it us girls are due all at the same time as we are the only ones left ? imagine what it will be like when the rest are all off having babies and we are stuck here still... im going to get so jealous

I was sent home sick today and just as i was about to leave My sons school phoned saying i had to pick him up as he had got into a fight and hurt a teacher !!!! I am soooooooo angry !!!! so husband has sent him upstairs and taken everything out of his room.. I am unable to take part as he can be hard work when he kicks off, he has aspergers and even though he can be a clever little boy his behavior is very hard to deal with so he attends a special needs school for kids with behavior problems... the school is just filled with ASBO kids... So you can imagine im not in the best of moods today, i cant even go shopping to cheer myself up...wooooooooo just realised i have the internet !!!!!!! Internet shopping it is..lol


Genies girl.. really pleased all went well at the scan


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, hope everyone is getting on okay
me and hubby have been suffering the last couple of days with a horrid cold :( it's basically been sleep all night, get up, sleep on sofa lol! really hoping it clears up soon. 

So I guess most people are off to 3rd tri now :wacko: I do feel like I've outgrown 2nd tri, but not sure I'm ready for the whole birth thing of 3rd tri lol!


----------



## Snoozie

Hi, congrats to everyone moving to the third tri, seems ages away to me still lol.

I've found the fb group, I'm susannah c for the admin. :)

School run to do I'll try to pop back soon.xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Just wanted to pop in again and thank you all for joining yet another September Stars group!! lol I'm happy you all thought it was a great idea!
xo
P.S. You'll be over in third tri before you know it!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to say I'm 27 weeks today so I'm officially in 3rd Tri :happydance: I will keep coming back until everyone moves over though

x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congrats MrsJ!! I think we are all reading both threads most of the time anyway!!


----------



## drea2904

Congrats Mrs J!!! see you there in a few days!! So not many of us left now!!!!


----------



## genies girl

its very quiet in here now, i wish the hospital would give me more info on my due date as mine at the moment is on a 40 week term but twins is 38 full term so who knows.

If your counting the days until third tri like me im sure it wont be long and if you have already gone good luck, ill pop over and visit x


----------



## Mrs_N

I can barely keep up with one thread, let alone 2 lousie lol! 
afraid I have absolutely no idea what is going on with you 3rd tri ladies :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Genies Girl - Congrats on you scan results!

LadyKara - Hope your feeling better soon and you sort things out with your son, it must be very upsetting anf frustrating for you

Babythinkpink - you made me feel very overwhelmed when your talking about how much you love and adore your children, they are very lucky to have such a great Mum...

Well i've suddenly realised that I haven't got many weeks left at work and have so much to do before I leave, I seem to be getting really booked up with meetings etc and more work coming in my direction... and I'm so tired oh so so tired.

I went and took pictures of my car tonight as I'm exchanging it tommorow, I know its only a car but it's lovely to have the roof down in the summer driving down to the coast to see the in laws. 

Baby has moved to an awkward position today, at one point I got 3 hard kicks on the bladder in 15 seconds, God knows what i'm going to be like in a couple of weeks when im already spending most of my time going to the loo !!

Hope everyone's having a good day xxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Jellycat I know how you feel exchanging your car!! Before DH and I got married last year I had a Lotus Elise, which I loved and adored! I decided in the end that it should be exchanged for a more practical car for a number of reasons,
1. Every other weekend at that point we were having step sons so it wasn't getting used (every weekend dnow!!)
2. My commute is 75 miles round trip a day and it wasn't the best on fuel
3. we were planning to start a family very soon after getting married
4. It was a bit awkward fitting me, DH and the dog (german shepherd) in it!! He would sit on DHs lap and he loved it when the roof was down bless!

It almost feels like you're saying goodbye to the impractical carefree part of your life though doesn't it!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Jellycat, 
I have had the same with baby in a difficult position and bladder kicking, it is really uncomfortable at times and today was not a comfortable day!

Ladykara,
Can really sympathise with you about your son, mine was diognosed ADHD at about 6 and is in mainstream school at present (age 10) but finds it really hard, he also is very bright but gets very frustrated and it just bubbles over and then he explodes and kicks off throwing things or himself about, it then turns to self pity and i have had it today when i went to pick him up, I dread the school run! He had to miss football tonight for getting out of control he knows when it will happen, and his teacher gave him chances to get time out but it didn't work today.
He starts a new school September and i have to go in and explain his needs, so hope they cam manage him ok, its a year until secondary next year, I am hopeful, but he does let me down reguarly so we shall have to see.
Hard work though isn't it!:hugs:

Well its bed time for me, thanks the 3rd tri girls for keeping an eye on us here! We miss you but will be over soon enough, will be jumping on my gym ball from 37 weeks so as not to be left behind :haha:

Night All
:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Jellycat

Louise I might be 32 soon but I feel like it's saying goodbye to my youth :rofl:

I am really looking forward to the future and my practical car is the first of many changes in life that i'm waiting for in anticipation

Going pram shopping on Friday just hope I find something... I love shopping!


----------



## Jellycat

Babythinkpink - Ive been thinking about getting a gym ball just to sit on the evenigs etc do you think it's worth getting one?


----------



## Sarahkka

Evening girls!
I was home with a sick toddler today.
I think it's a bit of a bug exacerbated by teething. Poor boy is cutting his two year molars and keeps jamming both hands in his mouth and chomping down, trying to get some relief. And the drool. Oh the rivers and rivers of drool.
Anyway, I had to skip my function tonight, as well, which is disappointing, but I'm not leaving Simon the Teething Beast with a sitter. That would not be fun for either of them. :nope:
ladykara - I didn't even think about the actual month of September for the birth wait! You are right. We'll be sitting here, bloated as whales, seeing all the early September mums have babies before us! Torture!
Although, I already went through that with Simon. He was due Dec.19 and was born Dec.30. I'll be pleasantly surprised if I even have this baby in September. My money is on Oct. 2 and after another induction. My mum went 42 weeks with all of us, so I think it's my genetic doom to be a long gestater. :)
One more week until I hit third tri! Crazy how fast that went.


----------



## Jessica214

wheres everyone's LO positioned?? Mine has been in the same spot this whole time!! i NEVER feel anything above the belly button!! is that normal?? everyone seems to be feeling them in the ribs area!

Also at my 24+4 week apt they said the baby was measuring 23 which isnt too bad but now im worrying she's too small??? Ahhh i hate worrying about that kinda stuff!!:cry:


----------



## Laura617

*First Jessica, my baby moves around but really likes to stay low. I have only started to get some kicks above the belly button but its mainly low. I have been consistantly measuring at least a week ahead so I don't think your little one is too small, there are just variations from all of them.

Alright now I have a mini rant coming in, just feel the need to vent. We had our second prenatal class tonight and I left there feeling so stressed. Its one run by the hospital so its a lot to do with their facility, which is good as I wanted to know all of their procedures. I was informed if I have any complications during labor they will send me off to a different hospital 2 hours away. If my labor goes well and the baby has any problems (any at all even just on the slow side with breathing) they will send the baby to the other hospital 2 hours away from me! I don't expect every hospital to be fully capable of everything but unless I have a completely uncomplicated birth then I will be sent to a different facility and have to wait for hubby to get there and that scares me. I am really not sure what to do at this point because I don't want to deliver there but there are no other hospitals within a decent range.

Alright thats my vent, I will stew over this for days lol.

*


----------



## Asher

Hiya all I am just jumping in to say hi, not been around much for the last few days. Hope things are okay for everyone, soon we'll all be together at third tri! not long to go now!

Jellycat my physio advised me to get a gymball for the SPD (about the only useful thing she said.....), and I got one for 9.99 from Decathlon if there's one near you. It's fab. Very comfy for sitting on, and she advised moving side to side, bouncing, and then lifting one leg up at a time to increase the strength of the abdominals around my pelvis. I can sit at the kitchen table on the computer on it, so it works for me!!

Oooh Sarah I hope you can get away without an induction this time. Fingers crossed!!

Laura I'm surprised you came away from your class feeling fed up, that situation does not sound ideal at all! Difficult too if there are no other good hospitals around that you could transfer to and deliver there. :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Louise and Jellycat I am a member of the goodbye car club too - I had a Mini Cooper S but sold it at the end of last year for the same reasons. I was seriously upset about it at the time but now I'm happy with our "family" car and appreciate the benefits of the space and a big boot.
x


----------



## babythinkpink

Jellycat, I would say gym balls are great, they gave me the only place comfy to sit towards the end of the pregnancy, i sat in front of the tv on mine!
And My last was my only on time baby, the pressure of the baby's head helps the cervix to start dilating and kick of labour, and the gym ball helps you get into a good position to gently encourage the head right down!

Will just say hello quickly, sick again this morning, and feel rubbish again, cant sit still again without feeling very strange!

Hope everyone is well, back later when i feel better I hope!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

Jellycat I have a gym ball, had one for years lol! Actually find it is one of the most comfortable places to sit these days, although I need someone around just to spot me when I get up :haha:

Jessica my midwife didn't even measure me at my last appointment - she said there is no point until 26 weeks. I wouldn't worry, babies have hrowth spurts a lot at this stage so yours was probably just due one. In terms of position, I tend to feel mine lower down too - again it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all. I'm back from my holiday which was so lovely. Just relaxing by the pool. The baby has been sooo active over the last week with rolls and kicks. It's been great for my dh to share them with me. I'm missing him like crazy as he went back to work today. :(

Hope you are all well and happy. Have I missed anything or any new Sept Stars? xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

welcome back F&C, glad you had a lovely holiday! 
Happy 29 weeks!


----------



## drea2904

Hello my lovelys, how are we today!! im just a big fat ball of sweat lololol Its a glorious day here.

Good to have you back Fish & Chips, countdown to baby now:)

Well my beautician is coming tonight, getting my nails done, tan done and eye brows/lashes!! Its my cousins wedding on saturday, and I thought I may aswell make myself feel good!! So im off to 'defluff' (sorry tmi lol) in a cool shower before she comes!!. I have also just realised tht my lovely blue top I have on today is back to front...... lovely been out and about with my dad aswell and he never even noticed he he he. 

Hope you feel better Baby think pink :hug:

Loving our facebook group aswell, thanks mambird:)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks drea. Yep the countdown is now most definitely on! x


----------



## Boony

I've just had my midwife appointment. I wasnt supposed to have a 25 week appointment but i went to get my HiP form but while i was there they checked my urine and it had alot of sugar in so i have to go back next week and have it checked again and if it hasnt lowered i have to have the GTT test. I really hope it lowers though! I had almost a pint of apple juice beforehand so i'm hoping it was just that!


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX Boony x


----------



## Snoozie

Jessica, my baby is mostly transverse but I had a bum about 3" above my belly button today. :) Well a bum or a head lol! As fopr the measurements it varies sososossooooo much. I'm measuring over but I always do, it's normal for me. Try not to worry.xxx

Welcome back from your hoils fish and chips!!!! Glad you had a great time!x

Jellycat, I had a gymball last time, I loved mine. It was a nice relaxing way of passing the time in the last weeks. I didn't use it for labour and the kids kicking it around drove me beserk but I'll probably invest in another this time too lol.

Laura, it's not nice not having the option of hospitals, no wonder you are frustrated. Chances are you will have an easy trouble free labour and if not they will deal with you sooo quickly. Second time I had pph and within seconds there was a room full of people and crash trolleys being wizzed in. I was out of it but poor dh still hasn't recovered lol. They know what they have to do and will do it quickly.xxx

Everything is fine here 99 days to go! Whoop whoop! Feeling a bit in a rut though, seems like it's ages until anything happens. My next scan is at 32 weeks which is AGES away and I feel like I'm in limbo lol! I'd love a 4d scan but it's justifying the money when I have so much to buy not just for the baby but for the house and the children too. Hohum.


----------



## Snoozie

Boony, I hope the sugars have gone by your next appointment.xxxx

Drea, enjoy the pampering, you will look amazing!x


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

F&C Glad you had a great time, glad your back!

Drea, I need some pampering, my friend is going to do my nails as they are a good length i just want a french manicure and she said she will do that for me.
I still need to ask my hairdresser who i have not seem for well over a year, i want some foils and honey and golden tones put through my dark hair, i have grown it and want something done to it, will get the front long layered and back just the tips taken off to keep the length. My dh doesn't like blonde, he likes my hair dark, but he has never seen it lighter, and quite honestly i have done it long enough how he likes it and i am in pregnancy defiant mood! 
Blimey i have not had anything done in a long while i think i am due something! 

Boony, Hope the sugar has cleared, you have nice midwifes, I had a huge cream cake b4 soing urines with dd and told the midwife there would be sugar in my wee because i had the cake and she still sent me off for the tests, and tried again this time, she had it in her head I should be jabbed with needles every chance!

Well i feel like a big fat balloon today, very fed up, heat rash everywhere and a dh who is still getting on my wick, sitting in the bedroom watching football, i even took his tea up to the bedroom today:dohh:
My legs look so fat and i cant find a long dress, just wondering why it is if baby is in my belly where do the fat legs come into it? Do i need tree trunks to carry the weight?!:shrug:

Anyway, i am going on facebook now, while i have my five second slot on the laptop, seeing as dh is watching football with the laptop on his lap, i only have it now because he is in the shower!!!
Please tell me its the weather, or pregnancy making me want to be single:shrug:

Big :hugs: All, back tomorrow if i get a chance with the, sorry, my laptop! xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hun I have developed not just fat legs but a fat bum and a fat face!


----------



## ladykara

welcome back fish&chips hope u had a great holiday xxx

Im having a really bad time with my 12 year old the last two days, i am trying to sell him on FB but so far no luck...lol He said he was going to leave home, he even packed his bags... he didnt get very far as he couldnt find his free bus pass... (clever mummy hid it)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm not looking forward to the teenage years I have to admit! Well done you for hiding his bus pass though!


----------



## Jellycat

Evening Ladies !

Well picked up my new car..... it's OK will take abit of getting used to (parking etc) but im enjoying driving it. Went and sawmy sister tonight, my 3 year old was so cute she kept saying you have baby in stomach... do I have baby? (so cute) then when my elder niece went to touch my stomach the younger one said 'no touch baby, have to wait for baby no touch before' She was so adorable she made my heart melt xx

Going shopping tommorow I can't wait it's the first time I've been baby shopping and i'm very excited! Hopefully I will be picking out a pram (FX) Afterwards i'm visiting my friend and her newborn baby, it's lucky i'm pregnant because i'm feeling very emotional and broody the past week must be mother natures way of preparing me.

Welcome back fish and chips, hope you had a lovely holiday!

Babythinkpink hope you have a better day tommorow

After everyone's comments it's made my mind up to get an exercise ball, shame iy won't help with my swollen ankles :-(

Hope everyone's had a good day xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Jellycat - glad you enjoyed the drive 

LadyKara - Lol!!! Well done for hiding the bus pass. I left home when I was about 9 but the only thing I packed was my slippers and I only went to my Grandparents house a 5 minute walk down the road. Worrying thing is, my Mum was upstairs so didn't realise and my Dad was so engrossed in watching the football on the tv he didn't notice either. My grandparents called them to let them know I was there just as they noticed I'd gone!


----------



## genies girl

welcome home fish and chips!

I forgot gym balls were usefull, ill see if i can find one.

I cant remember whoo asked about position of baby twin 1 is down low on left and plays havoc with my bladder twin 2 is on the right feet kicking the middle above my belly button, im lying down so they going crazy right now x


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Genies girl I can't even imagine what it must feel like to have 2 babies kicking! Are they awake at the same time usually ?


----------



## NurseKel

Genie, I just can't imagine what that must feel like. I feel like my stuffing is getting kicked out with just one. LOL I think it would be too awesome though to know there were two in there. I don't remember, did you guys do any fertility drugs or is it just family genes for twins?
Congrats on the new ride Jelly. Enjoy your shopping tomorrow.
F&C, so glad you're back. I missed you but I am glad you had a wonderful holiday. I keep thinking I want a vacation but then I'm afraid I would be too uncomfortable to enjoy it properly. So I am leaning toward the DH and I going on one after the baby is born.
Hello to all the other fabulous ladies!


----------



## Mrs_N

oh I can totally sympathise with the legs thing, mine are huge! and my ankles are massive too, it's like my feet are just stuck onto the bottom of my calves :haha: 

Dh said totally unpromted last night when I was getting into my pjamas - wow you are all belly, you haven't put weight on anywhere else! OMG I love that man! :cloud9:
It's totally not true though, but I guess while the belly is still big the rest of the body looks somewhat in proportion. I'm dreading when baby comes out and then I just look really fat :haha:

My cousin had her little boy yesterday - 8lb 15oz :blink: he's so cute!

Have fun shopping Jellycat! We are off tomorrow to look at prams too :happydance:


----------



## Sarahkka

:hi:
It has slowed down on this thread! I just fished us off the second page! :)
I've been home for two days with a sick toddler, but back off to work this morning.
I'm pretty tired. Simon was not an easy boy to be around these last two days. Grumpy!
Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## drea2904

Hey all, my my it is quiet here!!! not many second tris left and also be due to weather:) Well Im all tanned and nails done, outifit sorted, hairdresser coming at 7 to do rollers so guess i wont sleep much! then the wedding tomorrow, Masons first all day wedding, hope he is ok!!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Just saying hi :wave:

Been ok day, got a bit emotional talking to a friend today, was just talking about dh and said it was prob all pregnancy hormones and i would see how i felt after they had cleared!
I am starting to get worried about pnd, i had it after my first but none of the others, but i have started feeling low most of the time and worried now it will get worse after the birth, sure it will all be ok, but usually i feel better after a short time, but it just doesn't seem to be happening:nope:

Drea, hope the wedding is ok, it is tipping with rain here right now, so hope its more like today than tonight! You can never bet on the weather here, we got married in November because it made no difference, we could have chosen mid July and still been rained off.

Sarahkka, Poor Simon, its not easy with poorly toddlers, my 2yr old has been under the weather recently, just a few days of not sure what, i am waiting for something to come of it, chicken pox is going around and she hasn't had it so possibly? Hope Simon feels better soon xx

MrsN, Not just my legs then! I am in jeans and cant go through the whole summer like that! I have seen pregnant women in leggings and tops and look so lovely, but i could never carry it off with my chubblies!:haha:

Ladykara, teenagers are a bit of a mixed bag, generally mine is as good as gold, but can be a tad sulky, my 9 yr old is the hardest work, I know i will have my work cut out for me when he gets to teens because its hard enough now!! The girls are good, but then i say that now, while they are 7 and 2:haha:

Anyway, big waves to everyone, sorry if i have forgotern anything or anyone, i am sat upstairs on the laptop while dh watches the footy, so for once for the peace and quiet i am glad of the football! 

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## lilbumpblue

Hello ladies...im 3rd tri but can't keep away...hope you don't mind! :)

Iv also requested to join the facebook group...Jayne Huxley-Steadman x


----------



## genies girl

hi all hope you going to have good saturdays!

In answer to the questions they are family gene twins or just flook we had tried for a long time were just having the prelimiary tests to be sent to fertitity specialists and then surprise two babies a bit like buses :) 
They do tend to kick at the same time most of the time at the moment the kicks are lovely not painfull ... yet!

Im supposed to be doing race for life today im going to see how i feel in a bit.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jellycat, your daughter sounds so cute!! Have fun with your shopping. 

Nursekel you are so sweet. It's good to be back in all honesty. We had an amazing time but I missed my body pillow and I snored so badly that neither me or my dh slept very well! Plus obviously I missed you ladies! I don't think little Fishy liked flying so maybe it's best to travel in the 2nd tri or after the baby's born.

MrsN, my dh is telling me I haven't put any weight on but I really have. I have put on 2 stone and my bum and face are massive! Not happy but then again I have been eating lots of cakes. lol. Congrats on your cousin's little boy.

Have fun at the wedding drea. Can't wait to see a photo of you in your outfit!

babythinkpink have you spoken to your doctor? I've been feeling on/off low the last few days but I think it's just the labour looming and my hormones playing havoc. I hope everything sorts itself out for you.

genies girl how on earth will you be able to do a race for life?!! I can't even get up off the sofa and I've only got the one baby!! lol. Good luck if you do decide to do it. xx


----------



## genies girl

i decided against race for life my groin pain wont allow it and ive got a day out at the o2 tommorow so dont want to spoil it.

Sorry you have been feeling low fish and chips hope it passes hormones eh?


----------



## Jellycat

Shopping for 5 hours was hard work yesterday, I kept getting ligament pain and my feet really hurt  Good news finally decided on a pram after alot of testing and trying out, Im amazed how easy it is to use. Going to order the icandy cherry in Mulberry in a couple of weeks time. 

Visited my friend yesterday afternoon with her 5 week old son, he's adorable, she's given me some good tips eg hand held van and straws for when in labour, if your on your side it means you can still drink without having to move. She also said that the babygrows with built in scratch mit ends are very useful as the glove scratch mits tend to fall off.

Drea hope you have a lovely day at the wedding, hopefully the weather stays good

Babythinkpink and Fish & Chips hope you both feel abit brighter soon, I totally think its a combination of hormones and the anticipation of the next few weeks ahead and beyond.

xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello all, 

My last day here on 2nd tri! :wacko:

Jellycat, thanks, think it is a bit of everything too, I am really not getting on with dh, and that would help a bit but i don't get any support, and do all the work because he has a back problem, i get worried when the baby is here how everything will be done, and i am getting slower every day! 

F&C, Have sent you a quick pm! xx

I keep forgetting to pop into our facebook group, will have a look next!

I went into the photo place i wanted to do my newborn photo shoot, and they have used my dd's pic to advertise a summer promotion, i do know them and would have said yes, it was so lovely to see her on the A board outside the shop and because they have used her they have offered me a free shoot, so my newborn shots will be done free:happydance:
They are very reasonable for prints, and i have requested they come to the house and they are fine with it so something to look forward to! :thumbup:

Anyway just popping over to facebook, this may be my last post here, but i will be checking up over here til we are all moved! :happydance:

:hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Babythinkpink I've pm-ed you back. I think I'm just a bit tired today. I'm going to up my Iron intake incase that is what is doing it. I've nearly polished off a big bar of galaxy. My dh is going to kill me but I can't stop myself. Oh and half a pack of Jaffa cakes. Whoops.

x


----------



## lilbumpblue

Just tell him baby wanted them f&c!! hehe...happy hormones will make you feel a whole lot better! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's what I did! Thankfully he just laughed! Feeling much better today thanks. x


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning all,

Just thought i would bid goodbye to 2nd tri today, I am 27 weeks today!:happydance:

F&C Thanks for your pm, feeling a bit brighter today. Think Fathers Day means most Daddies will be in a good mood so that's good! Couldn't be too inspired this year, dh just has his usual montage mug from dd, and a card from her and one with photos of her from me. Baby has been very wriggly today, so we decided s/he is just exited to meet him soon!

Just polished of my dd's bag of maltesers, well baby did anyway! Shopping day today, will have to replace them!

Hope everyone has a great day :hugs:

:baby:thinkpink xx Now to be found in 3rd tri:happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great babythinkpink! And congrats on reaching 3rd tri!!! xxx


----------



## Boony

I'm going for my 4d scan today metting my mum dad and sister first to do some shopping even though i have no money :( my appointment is at 3.30


----------



## Fish&Chips

How exciting! Can't wait to see the pictures! Have fun. x


----------



## Boony

i might not manage to get pics on till tomorrow but i'll try tonight


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh enjoy boony! 
congrats on 3rd tri babythinkpink :thumbup:

it's been a miserable couple of days weather wise so we've been getting on with the decorating. well, dh has, I've been sitting watching him and eating malteasers lol! 
bump feels huge today and my breathing is starting to feel more restricted so I wonder if baby is moving up a bit more. 
26 week appointment tomorrow :happydance: 

we went out yesterday to look at prams, drove 40 minutes to a place we knew stocked iCandy because that's the one we think we want to get, and the darned place is moving so having a clearance and they had none left & aren't doing any ordering at the moment til they move. I actually sobbed all the way home :haha: pregnancy hormones!


----------



## ladykara

boony, cant wait to see the photos..xxx

Im wondering if its worth going over to 3rd tri now, i see all the other posts of people having their babies and i feel im missing out..lol


----------



## Snoozie

Congrats on 3rd tri babythinkpink.

Boony, cant wait to see the photos.

I am so tired, napping in the afternoons, anyone else?

I wish the third tri was here already lol!!!


----------



## Snoozie

Jen, hugs.x Ebay?


----------



## Jellycat

Been to the in-laws today, it's been beautiful driving to the coast. We ended up talking about family names.... DH and I had decided a girls name ages ago until last week he said he wasn't sure any more. I was so dissappointed..... well today his dad told us this particular name I liked was his grandmothers name. When we left my DH agreed that as it is a family name aswell that it makes sense this is what are baby will be called if a girl :happydance:

Mre N - We have also decided to go for the icandy cherry.... but we are phoning John Lewis in Bluewater to place the order... if you want the number let me know and I'll pm you, can't see why they can't deliver to suffolk for you xx What colour are you going for? Friday it was mulberry now we have changed to berry blue


----------



## Jellycat

Forgot to say I'm staying in 2nd tri till I reach 27 weeks..... I'm really superstious.... this is what it will be like at the end of 3rd tri so I might aswell get used to it now :-(

Boony, look forward to seeing your photos xx


----------



## Boony

well i went for my 4d scan.

I'm abit disapointed to be honest.

We went in and they were running an hour late! so we sat and waited whilst we were waiting Tyler was awake and kicking about and moving then he quitened down before we got called in.

He had his foot in front of his face so i had to go and walk round and have a drink etc and when we went back in he'd moved his foot but we still couldnt get many decent photos :( they are nowhere near as clear as when i had a scan done with my first son.

I'll post some pics later when i get into bed because my disc drive is upstairs.

Hope everyones had a good day


----------



## Carley22

O boony that's a shame you should write to them and let them know that you weren't impressed with the service as we have to pay for things like this!! If you don't mind me asking what's the prices on these i have booked one but want to see if i got a good deal... 

Looking forward to seeing the pics xxx


----------



## Boony

the thing is i dont know if its just because he was in a awkward position they were lovely and couldnt do enough to make us happy etc. They did say if we booked another we could have 25% off but i doubt we'll be able to afford another.

i think we paid £115 and got:

Sexing of your baby
Heart beat recorded on your DVD
Fetal wellbeing check
DVD
CD
3 A6 Colour Print
3 Black &White print
2 Large Keyrings
thats what it says on their website anyway but we actually got more pictures than that we dont have the keyrings yet but i think he said they post them later on


----------



## Asher

Aw sorry to hear you weren't so happy with your experience Boony xx


----------



## Mrs_N

aw thats a shame boony, I've heard lots of ladies who got invited back for another scan free of charge if little one wasn't showing their face. 

Thanks jellycat, we are actually off to bluewater in a couple of weeks time so worst case we can have a look & order then. Apparently John Lewis Norwich also has them according to iCandy website, but I've never seen them in there! Will have to ask. 
I think we are going to go for Black Jack, although I've only seen it online. Seen Tomato and Sweet Pea in real life - not keen on Tomato much, do like Sweet Pea but it's very blue/gree so if it's a girl maybe not so good. Think we'll get a bright footmuff after baby is born depending on girl/boy.


----------



## ladykara

Boony im so sorry it didnt go as well as expected..My little ones also decided to be difficult on the day... 

Jellycat, we have been fighting over middle names, I wanted Cathrine (named after my cousin who died) but OH didnt like it but today he said "your mum is Lynn and My mum is carol so why not have her middle name carolynn..." bingo !!!


----------



## Boony

Thanks everyone, it wasnt that we didnt see his face i think i was probably just expecting better because my other sons was so much better than todays.

The sonographer measured his femur and said he is measuring 28 weeks when i am only 25+4 so hes going to be tall and slim like his daddy and brother!

Have attached the best pictures below for those who dont have me on facebook.
 



Attached Files:







edited 1.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2









edited 2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









edited 6.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## drea2904

Evening all!!!

Boony those pics are gorg:) Hope everyone is doing ok:)

I had a great day at the wedding yesterday but I am knackered!! I wasnt well through the night on Friday so never really slept and I just though eurgh I cannot do this but I did it through feeling rubbish, it was a beautiful day. Im just on quick tonight and as promised here are some piccys:)
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 9









015.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sarahkka

Aw, Drea! the whole family looks great, but you look especially lovely in that dress! I love it!
And Boony, nice pics!

I'm still being a rotten threadmate and just barely skimming before giving a quick update and dashing off again.
Sorry! :blush:

I am in the throes of a mad nesting spree!
I made biscuits for a special Father's Day breakfast this morning and have been dashing around making a very special cake, cleaning, taking Simon to the park with Daddy, heading to the Farmers' Market and the Italian market for fabulous fresh ingredients, and getting a start on a lovely pasta with fresh heritage tomatoes and basil, and a huge treat: insalate caprese with buffalo mozarella. Soooo good.
And I know this is a terrible sterotype, but I absolutely love going to our Italian market here in Calgary. Everyone there LOVES kidlets and just beams approvingly at pregnant women. It's great! :)
One more week of a crazy schedule at work and I'm off on vacation! Yay!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Mrs_N

Aw boony those pics are so cute! 
Lovely photo drea, love your dress. 

So 99 days to go today :happydance: 
Got my 26 week appointment this morning so can get my HIP form off after that!


----------



## genies girl

ive taken the day off today, just so tired and achey not good for bending down with the kids at work , i feel guilty though.
I finish work mid july so not long now.


----------



## Snoozie

Boony! Gorgeous pics!!! What a cutie!

Drea, looking good, lovely bump! Gorgeous dress too. We have a weddding to go to in a month, I picked a maxi dress to but mine's black because I'm a fatty lol! ;P

Genie'sgirl, don't feel guiilty enjoy it!

Sarahkka, hope the appointment goes well. I'm twiddling my thumbs hoping my HIP grant comes through soon lol.

Ladykara, excellent name combo. :)

Baby is kicking my wireless keyboard on my belly lol. I think this baby is still transverse lol. DH loves feeling baby kicking but everytime I call him to come and feel she stops lol!


----------



## Mrs_N

lol snoozie, I have a shy baby too when dh is around!

had my 26 week appointment today - everything looks good, measuring bang on 26 weeks and good strong heartbeat of 15-160 :thumbup:

wow, have you noticed that the _January_ due dates group now has a 2nd tri thread?! That's crazy!!


----------



## Jessica214

Morning everyone!! Hope your all doing good!!

Just realized i moved up a box!!! :happydance::happydance:

and i Move to 3rd tri tomorrow!! cant wait!!

Yesterday i got BH for the first time!! whoever said they were painless is a liar!! cause mine really hurt!! Also baby kicked the ribs for the first time 2day too!!

Cant believe Jan babys are in 2nd tri!! CRAZY!:wacko:


----------



## drea2904

Im away over to third guys :wohoo: see you there soon.xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just a quick hi!

Sarah I went to an Italian restaurant a few weeks back and they wouldn't leave me alone! They loved the fact I was preggers!


----------



## genies girl

i just spotted the january thread too, im going to be here all alone soon, maybe ill queue jump x


----------



## Jellycat

LadyKara - Love the name. i keep thinking choosing name is like choosing your wedding dress when you've found the perfect one you just know

Boony - I think the pictures are adorable 

Drea - Congrats on 3rd tri, you looked lovely for the wedding where did you get the dress?

jessica - I don't think i'm going to know when I get BH I have occaisional belly ache but couldn't say whether it was BH

Genies Girl - Don't worry I promise I will come back and speak to you once i've gone over to 3rd tri... your not that far behind me xx

Had my first day of only working 9 to 5 today it was bliss as I've started to get tired recently I've decided no more 8 to 7 days... only problem is i've realised how much work I've got to do before I go. Finfind it really weird seeing CV's for my job aswell... I'm like hands off it's my job !

Started shopping this week for my hospital bag so far i've got, dressing gown, nursing nightdress, lipbalm, hand fan, cotton Wool.. it's a start !


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Just two more days left for me and I'm off to third tri!

So I started this week feeling like I've been run over by a truck.
I suppose it's entirely possible that I overdid it just a tad yesterday? :blush:

Anyway, massive fatigue today. And that horrible tight sausagey feeling in my ankles.
Oh, who am I kidding? I can't even call them ankles anymore, they've been cankles for weeks. Usually they are just slightly puffy, but right now they are huge.
I got home and had to lie on the couch with my feet up for quite awhile.
Plus, baby has been trying to kick my meals back up through my stomach for most of the afternoon. Not a nice feeling. Only 26 weeks and already a scallywag!
I am going to bed so early tonight.

Oh, by the way - Happy Solstice everyone! Official first day of summer! :happydance:


----------



## Asher

Morning ladies! Not long now and you'll all be over at third tri! Sounds like you're all doing well. I can't believe there's a Jan second tri thread! Scary how fast time goes! x


----------



## Snoozie

Drea, see you over there in a few days!!!xxx Congrats on third tri.x

Sarah, sounds like a good excuse to put your feet up and enjoy relaxing pg time.x

Jellycat, the hour decrease sounds fab!x

Mrs N, yay on a great appointment! :)

Jessica, mine hurt too, almost takes my breath away, I camn tell I'm having one because my breathing instinctively changes then I get the hard feeling. I don't like them much.

Nearly third tri, lol....wish I was there already lol!

I've been thinking about prams. I wanted the silvercross surf but it's about £700 which is crazy money, especially as dh reminded me that every single time our babies reach 6 months I buy a buggy and stop using my pram....*Whistles*. So I think I may pick a more sensible option with the knowledge that I will have a buggy at 6 months. I know it makes sense but I loved that pram lol. Common sense prevails lol.


----------



## Mrs_N

genies girl don't worry you are only a day behind me, and you'll be term before the rest of us lol!

good start on the hospital bag jellycat - I've written out a (massive!) list and put a drawer aside for it all - I don't want it in an actual bag yet because I'll only forget what's in there and end up unpacking & repacking it several times. This way it'#s all visible but in an emergency the drawer can just be tipped into a bag! 

Sarah take it easy!

Snoozie don't you just hate common sense lol! Could you ebay to see if you can get it cheaper?


----------



## Jessica214

Morning ladies!! Im moving over to 3rd tri today! :happydance::happydance:

see you all there soon!!:flower:


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Jessica 214 :happydance:

Well I've been to the midwife today (which she says i'm 27 weeks - they always have me 2 days early) ... umm measured my fundus size i'm measuring 30 weeks !!! Oh my. I'm hoping baby has just had a growth spurt in the last 2 weeks since I saw her and that my measurements will settle down more.. oh and baby is still in breech. Come on Baby shift !!!


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats on moving to 3rd tri jessica! 

jellycat baby has ages to move round yet, I'm sure my baby changes position every day lol! sounds like baby has had a growth spurt - did your midwife say anything about the measurements?


----------



## Jellycat

She said they will check me again when she comes back off holiday in 4 weeks and see how i'm meauring then.... my MW never goes into much detail I have a GTT test next wednesday and she didn't say what happens if it comes back positive. I'm not looking forward to it. 

I thought I had grown alot in the past 2 weeks as at 25 weeks I was measuring exactly right.


----------



## Sarahkka

Jelly - I'm measuring way ahead, too.
Don't worry too much. Fundus height includes all the abdominal fat, water retention, etc. It doesn't take much to add on a centimeter or two. I am very sure that is a big part of my larger measurements. :blush:
Feeling a lot more rested today after a very good sleep. Four more days until my holiday! :happydance:


----------



## ladykara

booney, love the scan photos.... soooo cute !!!

Mrs_N i also measured bang on for 26 weeks yesterday, im shocked really as i thought i was massive !!

Dre and Jessica see you over there in a couple of days xx

Sarahkka someone else who celebrates summer solstice : )


----------



## MrsJ08

Mrs N - good idea about putting the hospital bag stuff in a drawer - I'm going to do the same when I can locate a suitable drawer!


----------



## Mrs_N

drawer, or something like a really useful box or stationary box, whatever you have to hand lol!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Jellycat said:


> She said they will check me again when she comes back off holiday in 4 weeks and see how i'm meauring then.... my MW never goes into much detail I have a GTT test next wednesday and she didn't say what happens if it comes back positive. I'm not looking forward to it.
> 
> I thought I had grown alot in the past 2 weeks as at 25 weeks I was measuring exactly right.

Hi Jellycat if the GTT is higher than expected I'm happy to talk if you want to as I have had gestational diabetes since 16 weeks but also had it the first time too. Hope GTT is okay. xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

I'm also moving 3rd trimester today. See you all over there! xxx


----------



## genies girl

good luck to those who have just gone to third tri .
I have a case redy for hospital with things just thrown in at the moment need to start thinking about it.
Ive people starting to stare at me in the street, im going to wear a yes im pregnant with twins sign!


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Last day posting here! :)
And taught my last school program for the season today. Thank god.
Lovely kidlets, but I am so swamped with planning stuff for next season, that doing classroom teaching on top of that is just way too much.
Bring on Friday and a holiday!


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Blondie and SarahKKa :happydance:


----------



## ladykara

Jellycat, are we moving to third tri tomorrow :happydance: are we ! are we! are we ! woooohoooooo :happydance:

The sad thing is i can finally keep up with the posts in this thread now...


----------



## Snoozie

Congratulations Blondie and SarahKKa.:)


----------



## Sarahkka

Okay darlings, I'm off!
See you in third tri so so soon! :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

We sure are Lady Kara... last day of the 2's !!!! :happydance:

I promise I will still post in here too Genies girl xx


----------



## ladykara

see there soon Blondie and SarahKKa xxx

Ill also still be popping back to 2nd tri till we are all over third tri


----------



## NurseKel

It's ok genies girl. I'm still lagging behind too. I have to wait until next week. :-( 
Thank you ladies for still popping in to keep us company.


----------



## Jellycat

Ahh Nursekel, I was only thinking about you at lunchtime. Couldn't remember if you were behind me or not. Is your tooth sorted out now?


----------



## genies girl

Nurselkel we are flying the flag for the last of the stars !
Thanks for popping over girls and we see you in third very soon x


----------



## Jellycat

Well finally the football is finished for the day. Been looking at boys names tonight and were still no closer to deciding... ho hum

My legs are so swollen in the heat again today, it feels so uncomfortable sometimes. Think I need to start going swimming to help

One more day at work and then i'm shopping and cleaning Friday 

xx


----------



## NurseKel

Awww... thanks for thinking of me honey. My tooth is perfect now. The root canal was rough but within a few days after I was pain free. 
I am sorry to hear about the swelling in your legs. I know how uncomfortable that can be. I find that these days I am just uncomfortable in general. I have a lot of pain in my lower abdomen. Not to mention my Braxton Hicks contractions are happening more often and they are very uncomfortable. 
Genies girl, we are indeed bringing the last of the Sept Stars in. I am due the 30th so I guess I am wrapping it up for sure! LOL


----------



## Asher

Not long to go now ladies until third tri! We'll all be together again soon..... and then the babies will start arriving before we know it! Argh!!! :hug:


----------



## Mrs_N

not many of us left now, but not long to go til we are all third tri! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky1974

I'm still here as well! I got some Braxton Hicks yesterday and wow are they powerful this time round. Baby is really funny too. I think he's trying to kick off his brother, when he's sitting on my knee. Unless he wants to play with him. Mario thinks it's great to let his cars drive off my belly.


----------



## genies girl

hot today, first day the heat has bothered me really. ive got to work tonight its parents evening dont know what im going to wear?


----------



## Mrs_N

I find it gets very stuffy in the evenings, so I'd go for something cotton genies girl. 
aw pinky, my baby does a similar thing when the cats sit on my belly :haha:


----------



## ladykara

good im not the only one feeling the heat, im sure its got hotter as the day has gone on !!

Butt naked in front of the aircon for me tonight !!!


----------



## Boony

I had my appointment today to check my urine for glucose and she said there was nothing so i dont have to go for the GTT! :yippee:

The heat is really getting to me too i cant stand it at the minute!

I think i'm a little bit too prepared i've just wrote out instructions on what bills need to be paid on what date for when i go into labour lol I've also nearly got everything after my husband gets paid next wednesday i will have got everything including everything for the hospital bag!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay thats good news boony on the glucose :happydance:
and wow, very organised! I've started my labour bag, it's all in a box at the moment & DH is instructed to tip it into a bag should the time come lol! 

has anyone else's babies been a bit quieter in the heat the last few days?? I'm still feeling kicks but they seem to be less than before - wondering if baby is having a growth spurt or could it be the hot weather?


----------



## Boony

i like to be organised i think i annoy my DH with how arganised i am i'm sat here thinking of how to get all my animals to my mums beforehand lol this could take a while though coz i have 2 dogs (one of them is a giant breed), 2 cats, 2 bearded dragons and a chameleon.

Baby hasnt really been quieter i would say the movements are less frequent but when he does move i notice it more and sometimes can be quite painful, he's started to push limbs out too.


----------



## Snoozie

Boony, yay on no ~GTT. :) Excellent news!

I've had an exciting day, I got my new pram...*doing a little dance*. I did compromise on price (half the price of the surf) but definitely not on beauty or practicality. We have the mamas and papas sola in orchid with matching car seat. I'm so in love with it. *swoon*.

Oh and third tri for me in approx 3 hours 15 mins! :)

Hugs to all who are melting so am I. It's too humid.xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

Ahh Congrats Boony on not having the GTT !!

Mrs N I've felt reduced movement today, not sure if its the heat or the fact I've been working for 12 hours (so much for only 9 to 5)

Feel like i've got a bug today just feel swollen and hot but not due to the heat, glad im on holiday tomorrow now

Nursekel good news on the tooth

Well i'm offically 3rd tri today :happydance:

Im off to cook my chicken dinner nom nom


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on third tri Jellycat. Can't wait until we're all over! :happydance:


----------



## ladykara

Im off to third tri too today but ill be honest i prefer some of the posts here at 2nd tri. 1st tri most posts are about sickness, cramps and bleeding, third tri are people saying they are in labour, or had their baby... but second tri posts are very random subjects which i like.

I think ill float between the two : )

Someone said going over to 3 tri is scary because its like going to big school... thats exactly how i feel....lol


----------



## drea2904

hey guys, great news on the gtt test boony, Mrs N ive also had less movements, seems to be crazy then quiet and then a wee spurt again!!

Im the same apart from the september stars thread on third tri i dont really have much to contibute to the other threads, and some scare me............lol.


----------



## becs0375

Snoozie said:


> Boony, yay on no ~GTT. :) Excellent news!
> 
> I've had an exciting day, I got my new pram...*doing a little dance*. I did compromise on price (half the price of the surf) but definitely not on beauty or practicality. We have the mamas and papas sola in orchid with matching car seat. I'm so in love with it. *swoon*.
> 
> Oh and third tri for me in approx 3 hours 15 mins! :)
> 
> Hugs to all who are melting so am I. It's too humid.xxxx

Thats the one we have got but not getting the car seat!! Its a dream to push!!


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats to all you 3rd tri ladies!
Boony, good news! I went for my GTT yesterday and it was so yucky. I hope everything is normal so I don't have to do any more of that.
MrsN, I wish I was getting some of that bubs down time in my uterus. I don't mean that in a bad way but I tell DH that I swear this child is having a nonstop party in my womb! LOL 
I feel the same way about the 3rd tri thread. I have browsed over there but it is a lot about people being in labor and such.


----------



## Jellycat

Nursekel my baby hardly moved yesterday, now im at home they must be feeling happy because since I woke up today baby has not stopped moving.... maybe I notice it more because my mind isn't preoccupied at work?

Was planning in shopping and loads of housework, just realised being pregnant really slows you down I've only managed to some washing all morning! Admittedly I have left for 3 weeks... I hate ironing 

I have 14 to do items on my list today, so far Ive done 1 1/2, oh well best crack on... Hope everyones having a good day in the sunshine xxx


----------



## Scotsgal24

Hey

Ive not posted on this thread since i joined it will be easier to catch up with now theres hardly anyone left in 2nd tri lol

How is everyone then? I cant believe that we are going into 3rd tri next week im due the 30th of sept so will be the final day for the september stars move over. 
Quite scary isnt it ive been having a look at the posts in the 3rd tri but all looks quite scary to be honest i think im gonna find it well strange.


----------



## Snoozie

Third tri day for me, see you all over there.xxx:flower:


----------



## ladykara

Jellycat, There was two days when my baby didnt move much, it wasnt until the evening i noticed, and of course i worried, after i had a bath she kicked again... Sometimes i moan she is always kicking, then im worried when she doesnt... 

Scotsgal, i didnt really start posting here till it slowed down with the posts, it will be us gals left reading how the rest have had their babies..

Snoozie, congrats honey, i havnt posted on 3rd tri SS thread yet... I cant keep up and feel like such a newbie now...xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Hi having a rubbish day and am emotionally echausted so just popping in to say hello as dont feel like doing much talking toinght

Congrats Snoozie on 3rd tri !

Ladykara, I know what you mean about the threads moving fast when everyone's in the group but don't be shy... 

Have a good weekend , Im off shopping tommorow with the DH, bro and sis inlaw


----------



## Kaz1977

Just a few of us left here now. I can't believe that I'll be in 3rd tri next week. Suddenly have a nesting urge now - haven't bought anything at all yet (this is #2 for me so don't need much). Now I want to buy, buy, buy!

Still need to move DS into big boy bed and create space in his bedroom for this LO - not sure how well that will go down! Also want to toilet train him if I can - the thought of changing 2 sets of nappies is not good :nope:


----------



## ladykara

Kaz good weather for potty training, My god son has a star chart which works well. I always found boys are never fully toilet trained even when they are adults though...:haha:


----------



## genies girl

Mrs N i have been feeling less movements over the last few days , could be the heat or the fact that ive been busy.

Im currently sitting in front of a big fan, im fast running out of clothes to wear.

Last week for the 2nd tri stars isnt it? we should have a party ill bring the wine :)


----------



## Boony

We've just had our house offer through the post so will be moving around the end of August :happydance: Been waiting for the offer for months and now we finally have the new address so can start getting sorted. Only gives me a month to sort out the house and nursery ready for the new arrival though but i'll have a list of stuff to do for hubby haha!

Hope everyones ok today, this heat is killing me!!


----------



## ladykara

boony... congrats honey, you are going to be kept busy xx


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh thats good news boony, congrats! 

Last few days here now, quite excited but nervous about moving over to 3rd tri! 

We bought our pram and car seat today - went for the iCandy Peach and the Maxicosi Pebble. Should be here in 2 weeks :happydance: We went for sweet pea which is blue & green - I was worried it would be too boyish, but it's so vibrant & fun that I think it'll be fine for a girl too. 
I also got my lovely changing bag, which is pink lol, so starting to get sorted on the big things!


----------



## Jellycat

I was at John Lewis again today to show my DH the icandy, they had yours on show both of us said how much we like it

I've ordered the maxi cosi cabriofix seat and base today, still not ordering the pram for another couple of weeks as mum doesnt want it in her house for too long. 

Bought loads of sleepsuits, hats and mitts etc, just need a going home outfit. Also Muslin squares and a yummy mummy changing bag. Retail therapy is great


----------



## genies girl

Just osting in here one more time this week all the stars will be in 3rd Yay!

I am struggling in the heat all i want is a big paddling pool in the back garden :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

genies girl said:


> Just osting in here one more time this week all the stars will be in 3rd Yay!
> 
> I am struggling in the heat all i want is a big paddling pool in the back garden :)


Hubby is going to get me one!!


----------



## becs0375

It will be so nice to have you all over on 3rd tri!!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Come on over early ladies!!!! x


----------



## SisterRose

Can't wait til we're all over now :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

lilbumpblue said:


> Come on over early ladies!!!! x

I agree! You're being missed!


----------



## Boony

I'll be over tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## genies girl

Boony said:


> I'll be over tomorrow :happydance:

Me too!:thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

So is there anyone left in the 2nd tri?


----------



## NurseKel

Well Fish, I officially hit 27 weeks tomorrow and since my EDD is the 30th I should be the last. So....wahoo! We are all 3rd tri! Moving over now.


----------



## drea2904

See you over in 3rd then 2moro!! Then we should all be over....how exciting :wohoo:.x


----------



## MrsJ08

Glad to hear you will be over tomorrow Nurse Kel :happydance:


----------



## becs0375

So glad you are all over xxx


----------



## peanut84

all the september stars are now in 3rd tri wooooo


----------



## Scotsgal24

Woohoo we have all finally graduated 2nd tri :D :D :laugh:


----------



## stmw

thats so awesome that we will all have moved over!! how time flies!! xxx


----------



## YoungMummy18

We are on the home stretch girls :D

xx


----------

